# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Yhteislenkit ja ajoporukat >  >  MTB-Turku, Episodi III - shitin kosto

## Pave

Jatkamme siitä, minne jäimme täällä: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...11#post1822211

Sana vapaa, silvuplee...

----------


## makkeli

Mitä!!?? Nimeämislogiikka vaihtui. No saamme uudestaan kuusenoksan vastaiskun episodi V:ssa.

----------


## MTB 50+

Asutuksen lähellä  joutuu menemään läheltä asutusta. Tuostakin on mennyt polku paljon ennen talojen tuloa, mutta kunnioitetaan  nyt tuon kiusaantuneen asujan toivetta ja pysytään pois siitä kulmalta.

Kyllä  sitä viheraluetta läpi pääsee. Srk talon kulmalta hiukan vasempaan ja siitä ei ihan se kiukkuisen taloyhtiön viereistä polku. Lopussa tullaan kyllä aika lähelle talonkulmaa.
Satunnaisesti olen siitä ajanut. Vielä ei ole  kukaan valitanut, mutta eihän tuosta kyltipolusta kukaan ennen mieltään pahoittanut.

----------


## greenman

Välissä kuitenniin episode IV - turha toivo

----------


## Starfury

Huomenna puoliltapäivin (11-14) jotain ajoa jossain?? Ite aattelin mennä ajelee jonnekinpäin, mut viimeistää 14.30 kotiin.
Ajattelin vetää Luolavuori - Alalemu-akselin, tai polkuja Haunistenaltaan ympäri Ajopyörän nurkilta lähtien tms. Saa tulla / voin tulla seuraksi.

Ja suht rauhassa aattelin ajaa, ettei mitää maksimisyke lenkkiä ainakaa itellä mielessä  :Hymy:

----------


## Ulla

Olinko eka?  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## miku80

Vissiin lupaillu sateita sillo ..

----------


## Juha Jokila

Miks aina kieltäjät saa tahtonsa läpi? Mää taidan hakea laatikon karhua lähteä viikonloppuretkelle Litsan kallioille. Ei kun siis, onko jollain jotain pitkää lenkkiä suunnitteilla?

----------


## Starfury

> Vissiin lupaillu sateita sillo ..



Forecan ennuste näyttää mummiälest iha hyvält. 
Sitäpaitsi, sateen yllättäessä - ajamme sateella.

----------


## Ulla

Sunnuntaille suunnittelen oman mittapuun mukaan pitkää lenkkiä (vähintään neljä tuntia taukoineen päivineen), mutta vauhti taitaa olla jotain muuta kuin JJ:llä. Toteutus tarkentuu huomenna.

----------


## miku80

^^ Kattelin ite aamul ilmatiteenlaitoksen povauksia .. oon vaan nii mukavuudenhaluinen  :Hymy:

----------


## eklund

Voisin tulla Luolavuoren suuntaan mukaan, jos menet sinne.

----------


## miku80

Voisin kans luolavuoren suunnal heittää lenkkii ...

----------


## Matti H

> Ei kun siis, onko jollain jotain pitkää lenkkiä suunnitteilla?



Huomenna startataan Mäntsälässä tän vuoden eka koirapyöräilystartti ilmeisen veemäisessä kelissä. Ninerikin paskastuu. 

Valjakkotouhuun satsaaminen vie nyt mahiksia pitkän siivun ajamiseen. Kesä lähestyy kovaa vauhtia ja kunto on surkea. Vaihdan Tahkon matkan 25 kilsaksi. Ehtiipä ajoissa kalialle. 

Ellei jo kerran selätetty räkätauti huomisesta suutahda, *sunnuntaina ajetaan sunnuntaikrossia.* Maastopainotteiset meiningit ja minun mittakaavalla iloinen vauhti. 19 ja lähtöpaikkana Hongkong.

----------


## greenman

> *sunnuntaina ajetaan sunnuntaikrossia.*



Jee jee.

Tarvis kyllä jotain pidempää hyvävauhtista mahduttaa myös kalenteriin.

----------


## Starfury

No olisko Miku80 ja Eklund sopiva aika klo:11 ja paikka sama ku Mikun kaa viimeks, eli siin tenniskuplan parkkiksella pulkkamäen luona? Eli tässä
Ajellaan vaikka taas jossain siel Luolavuori - Ala-Lemu akselilla muutama tunti.

----------


## Matti H

> Jee jee.
> 
> Tarvis kyllä jotain pidempää hyvävauhtista mahduttaa myös kalenteriin.



Parin viikon päähän olen varannut viikonlopulle toisen päivän pitkään ajoon. Vois mennä kellon ympäri maastossa kunnon sykkeellä, kunhan saan sitä ennen maantiepyöräilyn tarpeeni tyydytettyä. Muuten menee maakuntamatkailuksi.

Edit: palo just sen viikonlopun vapaat...

----------


## miku80

Starfury: Jep ilmestyn sillo siihe jos ei mitään akuuttia tule vastaan ..

----------


## eklund

Joo, tuun yheltätoista.

----------


## Ulla

No niin, nyt _ne_ suunnittelee sinne Palovuorelle myös jätteenpolttolaitosta. Toinen vaihtoehtoinen paikka on Topinoja. Maanantaina 14.5. olisi tajolla bussikiertoajelu Palovuorelle, jonka jälkeen työpaja, jonne toivotaan mm. alueella toimivien tahojen edustajia. 

http://tsj.fi/lausunto%20jtevoimalan...lmasta%20nhtvn

Pitäiskös...

----------


## artzi

Varokee Polliisia kaaharit!     :Sarkastinen:  

http://www.ts.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/342...ylinopeussakko

----------


## miku80

Kuinkahan monella "tavallisella" pyöräilijällä on edes mittarii fillaris ... Kait ne enempi niit mopoilijoita yrittää hillitä mut tuskinpa niistäkään kovin montaa rupee 2kymppii körötteleen jos on baana vapaana ..

----------


## greenman

> Varokee Polliisia kaaharit!



Tuolla ilmarisissa on tiistaina kympin tempo.  :Leveä hymy: 

Mutta vakavasti puhuen just viikko sitten ajoin tuonne Auran suuntaan ko. reittiä ja ei tullut mieleenkään ajaa sitä kevliä pitkin. Siinä on noin 50 metrin välein joku sokea pihatie josta hyppii muksuja/koiria/mummoja/autoja eteen. Joku innokas varmaan sitten sakottaa autotiellä ajamisesta kun on kerran pyörätiekin vieressä.

----------


## MTB 50+

> Tuolla ilmarisissa on tiistaina kympin tempo. 
> 
> Mutta vakavasti puhuen just viikko sitten ajoin tuonne Auran suuntaan ko. reittiä ja ei tullut mieleenkään ajaa sitä kevliä pitkin. Siinä on noin 50 metrin välein joku sokea pihatie josta hyppii muksuja/koiria/mummoja/autoja eteen. Joku innokas varmaan sitten sakottaa autotiellä ajamisesta kun on kerran pyörätiekin vieressä.



Ei siinä yli 20 km/h vauhtia mitenkään turvallisesti.

----------


## makkeli

Liikenneympyrästä kun lähtee kiihdyttämään alamäkeen saa kilsan tempovauhdiksi lähelle viittäkymppiä. Ikinä en ole sitä kohtaa pyörätietä ajanut.

----------


## Shamus

Lähes aina ajan pyörätiellä...

----------


## Starfury

Ihan jees lenkki ajettiin, kiitos vaan äijille.
 Alun manailu olosta, et tänään ei oikeen lähde, niin vissiin piti jotenki paikkansakin, ku kattoi sykealueita lenkin jälkeen.
En olekaan vähään aikaan päässy maksimi sykkeille fillarin kaa  :Hymy:

----------


## miku80

oliks sydäri jo liki?  :Hymy:

----------


## timppi

No nyt mäkin tiedän, missä ne kieltotaulut on.. Tosin en tahallaan menny sinne, mutta tulin sieltä isolta tieltä päin, ja ihmettelin että mikä perkeleen taulu siinä keskellä polkua on.. Eihän siinä enää viittiny kääntyä pois, toinenkin kieltotaulu näytti olevan. Kaarsin pois Haalikujalle.

Muutenkin HMP:llä oli kasattu mäkiin risuja ja kantoja.. Varmaan neljästä mäestä heittelin ne hevon kuuseen. Liekköhän itse hullumies..? Pari polkijaakin tuli vastaan, neuvoin toista HMP:lle, mahtoikohan löytää sinne..

----------


## Ulla

Huomenna useamman tunnin lenkille lähtijöitä, Impivaarasta (suuntana karkeasti läntinen Turku) tai Runosmäen hautausmaan kulmasta tai Halisista (suuntana karkeasti itäinen Turku) klo 10? Vai mennääkö Paven kanssa omia aikojamme?

Vauhti on sellainen, että minä jaksan koko lenkin ilman _Kuusamoa_.

----------


## Ulla

Päätetty lähtöpaikaksi tuttu Impivaara, klo 10. Katsotaan, mitä keksitään. Tervetuloa!

----------


## Baas 009

Eipä taas menny niinkuin Strömsössä, meinaan oon nyt menossa maate. Stanan autonromut.... Mut aamulla oon kyllä impparissa sovittuun aikaan.

----------


## makkeli

Tulossa klo 10 imppariin.

----------


## Hel02

Viime torstaina heitin ilmoille ehdotuksen tiistailenkistä H-salossa. Lähtöpaikkana olkoon laskettelukeskuksen parkkipaikka ja ajankohta klo 18.00. Kierrellään parisen tuntia pikkupolkuja lähimetsissä ja kallioilla.

----------


## Ulla

No eipä mennyt niin kuin Strömsössä. Kiitos parituntisesta, kotiin pääsin ihan itse polkemalla, mutta polven kipeytyminen ketuttaa niin että ei oikein veri kierrä päässä. Mitähän sitä loppupäivän tekisi, tämä oli vähän niin kuin varattu pitkälle lenkille. Aaarggh!!!

----------


## makkeli

Retkikunta pieneni ikävästi matkan varrella, ainostaan vuoristokauriskaksikko Serpa ja Sherpa onnistuivat huiputtamaan pelottavan Temppelivuoren summitin.

Paluumatkan reitti kulki Upalingossa toisella puolella Naantalin tietä, sieltä radan vartta pitkin kohti Huhkon huippua. Huhkosta Mälikkälän vuoren yli Nättärin voimalinjaa seuraillen Imppariin.

----------


## Cokkeli

Tähän talouteen tuli uusi MAASTOpyöräily sukupolvi! Harjoittelu on jo aloitettu, syntyihän kaveri jo viime viikolla.

----------


## Shamus

Jäkärlässä on taas joku "ystävä" kasaillut kiviä ja puita poluille...

----------


## MTB 50+

> Jäkärlässä on taas joku "ystävä" kasaillut kiviä ja puita poluille...



Onkohan Hullu  Mies ostanut metsää  sieltäkin. HMP on ollut viime aikoina  hyvin auki.

----------


## artzi

Lisää pitkosbaanaa Kuhikselle. Jee. 

http://www.luontoon.fi/retkikohteet/...t/Default.aspx

----------


## Ulla

Torstailenkillä ajettiin HMP ja piti kyllä siivota ansaoksia sieltä täältä. 

Onnea Cokkelille perheenlisäyksestä!  :Hymy:

----------


## snowfake

Ajelin sitä kivikautista polkua ristiin ja rastiin, täällä muistaakseni kohdissa n. vähän vasempaan yläviistoon kohdasta 17km oli muutama epämääräinen risukasa, ja n. 20km kohdalla oli jo sitten nähty paljon enemmän vaivaa kun metsurin jättämiä myrskytuhonpätkiä oli kasattu polulle. En usko että itse metsurikaan olisi viitsinyt raahata ne puun osat siihen kauniisti keskelle polkua kasaksi. No, aika pienellä vaivallahan ne kohdat sai siivottua. Mutta mikäköhän se pointti oli, kaikki sellaisissa kohdissa että ne näki jo kaukaa, ja pystyi kiertämään helposti jos olisi halunnut.

----------


## snowfake

Niin ja mikä tää HMP on, joku hullun miehen polku tms ?)

----------


## MTB 50+

HMP on Hullun Miehen Polku, joka alkaa Järveläntieltä siitä lintubongarien parkista ja tulee takaisin Järveläntielle suurin piirtein vanhaa LTU 5 km  latupohjaa pitkin.

Hullu Mies on taas se kaveri, joka värkkää esteitä sille polulle. Hän ei asu paikkakunnalla, mutta omistaa  hiukan pusikkoa  siitä ja häiriintyy jokamiehenoikeuksien käyttäjistä

----------


## Ulla

HPM on hullun miehen polku, Littoistenjärven ja Ohitustien välissä ja osallistumalla MTB-Turun porukkalenkille pääsee joskus sinnekin.

----------


## TeKu

Tänään ajoin kyseistä polkua ja kyllä siellä muutama sen verran iso oksa oli keskellä polkua, että eivät olleet voineet sattumalta siihen tippua  :Hymy:

----------


## MTB 50+

Hullu Mies itse on ilmeisesti paikkakunnalla. Nyt siellä pitää ajaa erityisen ahkerasti, koska olisi joskus  mukava tavata HM itse teossa ja selvittää hänelle jokamiehenoikeudet.

----------


## snowfake

> HPM on hullun miehen polku, Littoistenjärven ja Ohitustien välissä ja osallistumalla MTB-Turun porukkalenkille pääsee joskus sinnekin.



Joo, kyllä sinne yhteislenkeille pitäisi yrittää päästä  :Hymy:  Aina tulee jotain TekoSyitä, tai muuta. Nyt ois kyllä uus fillarikin siinä kunnossa että kelpais tulla... eikä juuri töidenkään kannalta esteitä...

Viime vuonna tuli kai joskus ajeltuakin tuo HMP, jos sitä taas vaikka ens viikolla koittaisi  :Hymy:

----------


## Matti H

Sunnuntaicyclot ajettiin neljän miehen voimin. Hieno keli, rullaavat polut ja **tun hyvä meininki. Ajettiin Littoisten suunnan polkuja hiukan normisetistä poikkeavalla tavalla. Hullukoira oli ainoa cyclokuski, mies vetää todella pätevästi Coticillaan! Kyllä taas kelpasi.

_Kielletyn sähkölinjan_ kieppeilläkin ajeltiin, aika luonteva reitti löytyi. Kaarinatielle asti ei ajettu, vaan pudotettiin tielle omakotitalojen välissä kulkevan tiennysän kautta. Kukaan ei rivarista lähtenyt perään, mikä oli hyvä asia.

Ensi viikonloppuna, äitienpäivänä saattaa olla jotain aktiviteettia, mutta pienellä varauksella. Siitä seuraava sunnuntai on sitten taas varma cyclosunnuntai. Vakinaamoilla on intoa sunnuntaicyclo goes maantie-henkiseen ajeluun, eli sellainen toteutetaan ensi tilassa. Vaihteita on varmasti vähän, ja jarrut paskoja, joten sillä kuuden kilon sähkövaihteisella maantieohjuksella saattaa tulla tylsää tai vaihtoehtoisesti kauhun hetkiä. 180 mm joustava alamäkimörssäri taasen sopii lenkille loistavasti.

----------


## Cokkeli

Sopii sopii, mutta kuskin sopivuus onkin jo toinen juttu?

----------


## greenman

> Sunnuntaicyclot... **tun hyvä meininki... poikkeavalla tavalla.... Kukaan ei rivarista lähtenyt perään, mikä oli hyvä asia.
> 
> Ensi viikonloppuna, äitienpäivänä saattaa olla jotain aktiviteettia, mutta pienellä varauksella. Siitä seuraava sunnuntai on sitten taas varma cyclosunnuntai. Vakinaamoilla on intoa sunnuntaicyclo goes maantie-henkiseen ajeluun, eli sellainen toteutetaan ensi tilassa. Vaihteita on varmasti vähän, ja jarrut paskoja, joten sillä kuuden kilon sähkövaihteisella maantieohjuksella saattaa tulla tylsää tai vaihtoehtoisesti kauhun hetkiä. 180 mm joustava alamäkimörssäri taasen sopii lenkille loistavasti.



Jes mikä meininki. Priceless...

Joo maantietyhmäily olisi hyvää vaihtelua, josko sitten parin viikon päästä olisi sen vuoro. 

On muuten yllättävän mukava ajaa tommonen molemmista päistä joustava vaihdepyörä. Onko kukaan kokeillut? 
Miksikähän sillä ei tule ajettua useammin. Edellisestä lenkistä lienee puolisen vuotta.

----------


## Ulla

Osaisitteko suositella fysioterapeuttia, joka ymmärtäisi pyöräilyä? Tai edes jotain fysioterapeuttia?

----------


## Mika.t

Onko huomenna jotain lenkkiä hirvensalossa tai muualla?

----------


## Hel02

Onpa hyvinkin. Lähtö H-salon laskettelukeskuksen parkkipaikalta klo 1800. Lenkin kesto on parisen tuntia.

----------


## fillaristi

> Jes mikä meininki. Priceless...
> 
> Joo maantietyhmäily olisi hyvää vaihtelua, josko sitten parin viikon päästä olisi sen vuoro. 
> 
> On muuten yllättävän mukava ajaa tommonen molemmista päistä joustava vaihdepyörä. Onko kukaan kokeillut? 
> Miksikähän sillä ei tule ajettua useammin. Edellisestä lenkistä lienee puolisen vuotta.



Meininki superjees,vaikkei pyörä joustanutkaan molemmista päistä. Tätä vaan pitää saada lisää!

----------


## hullukoira

> Meininki superjees,vaikkei pyörä joustanutkaan molemmista päistä. Tätä vaan pitää saada lisää!



Suorastaan letkeää letkassa ajoa! 

Maantietä ei olekkaan vielä tullut kokeiltua, kerta se on ensimmäinenkin.

----------


## bomba

> Osaisitteko suositella fysioterapeuttia, joka ymmärtäisi pyöräilyä? Tai edes jotain fysioterapeuttia?



Jos löydät hyvän, kerro mullekin. Mä voisin ottaa myös kiropraktikon, luulen että sille olis käyttöä. Anybody?

----------


## Henry

Maastokausi avattu. Olisihan sitä voinut aikaisemminkin lähteä metsään rymyämään, mutta halusin välttää kurakauden joka piinaa alkukevättä (nössö kun olen). Lisäksi myöhäistä aloitusta selittänee se että jäin pahasti seinäkiipeilyyn koukkuun. Varsin hyvä laji talvisin jos ei halua kokea äärimmäistä kurjuutta rännässä ja mudassa.  :Leveä hymy: 

Kävin tykittämässä itäharjun prismasta etelään olevia reittejä jotka osoittautuivat yllättävän kuiviksi. Pitääpä ottaa taas osaa näihin ryhmälenkkeihin. Oma ajovauhtini on yleisesti ottaen ollut nopeampi kuin yhteislenkkien niin ei pitäisi kunnosta olla kiinni. Porukkalenkit pyörii siis edelleen torstaisin?

----------


## Ulla

Torstailenkeille osallistuminen ei ole kenenkään kunnosta kiinni, siellä ajetaan aina hiljaa, hitaimman mukaan. Ylihuomenna lähtöpaikkana on Impivaara. Itseäni uhkaa venyvä työpäivä.

----------


## Shamus

> Osaisitteko suositella fysioterapeuttia, joka ymmärtäisi pyöräilyä? Tai edes jotain fysioterapeuttia?




Heikki Koivisto, Liikuntakeskus Kaisakki

----------


## HAK

> Onpa hyvinkin. Lähtö H-salon laskettelukeskuksen parkkipaikalta klo 1800. Lenkin kesto on parisen tuntia.



Kiitti Hannu mukavasta lenkistä ja muille kans. 
Kantsi lähteä, kun tuli tehtyä lupaus hypätä vielä tänä kesänä pikku cappihyppyristä "syöpäsäätiömetsässä".  :No huh!:

----------


## timppi

Jumankauta tätä koivun siitepölyä.. Fillaroin töistä kotiin ja yskin silmät vuotavana seuraavan tunnin limaa ulos. Tipat silmiin ja inhalaattorista "sauhut", nyt alkaa olla olo jo normaalimpi.

Uskaltaakohan tässä lähiaikoina metsään edes lähteä. Toivottavasti tulee sateita, että edes vähä tasoittuu..

----------


## Hel02

Kiitos vaan Hirpparin kiertäjille. Vetäjä lähti liikkelle kuin nuori ori eikä muistanut olevansa jo hieman ikääntyneempi ja lopussa kosto seisoi. HAK ei se hyppyri oikeasti niin paha ole se vaan näyttää siltä.

----------


## bomba

> Jumankauta tätä koivun siitepölyä..  Toivottavasti tulee sateita, että edes vähä tasoittuu..



Pe-la tulee iso sade ja huuhtelee. Sunnuntaina voi lähteä lenkille raikkaassa ilmassa ja auringonpaisteessa B)
http://www.foreca.fi/Finland/Turku

----------


## Matti H

Sunnuntai-iltana cyclocross-tyyppistä ajoa Kaarinan Biltemalta, Jännekatu jotain kello 19.00. Suuntana Vaarniemi-Rauvola. Mahdollisuus Helatorstain fiksikrossin rataantutustumiseen.

----------


## Antero_

Maastopyöränöösi ilmoittautuu torstain lenkille.

Mahtuuko mukaan, vaikka pyörä painaa yli 8kg ja vauhti ei päätä huimaa?  :Hymy: 

Ilmeisesti Impivaaran palloiluhallilta lähtö huomenna klo 18? Kuinka pitkä lenkki yleensä on ohjelmassa?

----------


## Matti H

> Maastopyöränöösi ilmoittautuu torstain lenkille.
> 
> Mahtuuko mukaan, vaikka pyörä painaa yli 8kg ja vauhti ei päätä huimaa? 
> 
> Ilmeisesti Impivaaran palloiluhallilta lähtö huomenna klo 18? Kuinka pitkä lenkki yleensä on ohjelmassa?



Edelleen kaikki mahtuvat mukaan, kalustosta ja kunnosta huolimatta. Tarvitaan kypärä ja hyvää mieltä. Lenkit on yleensä 2-3 tuntisia, ja jos paukut loppuu ohjataan sopivalle evakuointireitille. Kaverista pidetään huolta eikä ketään paitsi mua pilkata.

----------


## fillaristi

> Maastopyöränöösi ilmoittautuu torstain lenkille.
> 
> Mahtuuko mukaan, vaikka pyörä painaa yli 8kg ja vauhti ei päätä huimaa? 
> 
> Ilmeisesti Impivaaran palloiluhallilta lähtö huomenna klo 18? Kuinka pitkä lenkki yleensä on ohjelmassa?



Harvalla on alle 8kg:n pyörää ja viikkolenkeillä ei ajeta pakoon ketään. Jokainen kuski pysyy varmasti letkassa. Siihen vaan heti letkan vetäjän perään niin homma menee parhaiten. Lenkit on olleet 1.5-2.5h pitkiä porukan ajohalujen mukaan. Rohkeasti mukaan maastoon. :Hymy:

----------


## SuperD

> Kaverista pidetään huolta eikä ketään paitsi mua pilkata.



Mutta sun pilkkaamiselle on sentään vahvat perusteet --> Ajat ylikovaa metsässä fillarilla jossa ei ole edes vaihteita saatikka jousitusta.

Foorumin tietokantasiivousluuta on vissiin ollut taas hommissa kun postauslaksuri näyttää kummallisia lukuja. Ullakin tiputettu lukuun 256  :Kieli pitkällä: 
Lieneekö tuo Matti H joku veteraani kun counteri pyyhkii yli 600 postaukset lukemissa?

----------


## Matti H

> Mutta sun pilkkaamiselle on sentään vahvat perusteet --> Ajat ylikovaa metsässä fillarilla jossa ei ole edes vaihteita saatikka jousitusta.
> 
> Foorumin tietokantasiivousluuta on vissiin ollut taas hommissa kun postauslaksuri näyttää kummallisia lukuja. Ullakin tiputettu lukuun 256 
> Lieneekö tuo Matti H joku veteraani kun counteri pyyhkii yli 600 postaukset lukemissa?



Katos, en ole huomannukaan. Joku reilut 2000 viestiä asiatonta paskanjauhantaa on kadonnut. Kaikkien etu jos ovat hävinneet bittiavaruudesta lopullisesti.

Edit: nyt on kyllä viesteissä aika asialliset lukemat, saiskohan tämän jäädytettyä. Heil satan, party hard and surf naked!

 					Liittynyt05/2006PaikkakuntaKaarinaViestit666

----------


## Ulla

Vai että tiputus nöösiksi, omalle tasolle siis.  :Hymy:  Eka viesti älypuhelimella, mitähän tästä tulee..

----------


## greenman

> Katos, en ole huomannukaan. Joku reilut 2000 viestiä asiatonta paskanjauhantaa on kadonnut. Kaikkien etu jos ovat hävinneet bittiavaruudesta lopullisesti.







> Vai että tiputus nöösiksi, omalle tasolle siis.  Eka viesti älypuhelimella, mitähän tästä tulee..



Hahaa, mullapa onkin status lähes säilynyt vaikka viestejä kai oikeasti vähemmän kuin teillä. Ilmeisesti vain asiapitoiset viestit siis säilytetty  :Leveä hymy:   :Kieli pitkällä: 

nimim. pelkkää asiaa jo vuodesta 2001


EDIT: jaa se on kuusenoksa deletoitu kokonaan. Kiva. Kukaan ei varmaan varmuuskopioita ehtinyt kehitellä. Sinne meni muutama hyvä keskustelu, joita olisi ollut kiva kiikkustuolissa lueskella.

----------


## fillaristi

> Katos, en ole huomannukaan. Joku reilut 2000 viestiä asiatonta paskanjauhantaa on kadonnut. Kaikkien etu jos ovat hävinneet bittiavaruudesta lopullisesti.
> 
> Edit: nyt on kyllä viesteissä aika asialliset lukemat, saiskohan tämän jäädytettyä. Heil satan, party hard and surf naked!
> 
>                      Liittynyt05/2006PaikkakuntaKaarinaViestit666



Nyt et vaan Matti enää postaile mitään voorumille ni saldo jäätyy tuohon. Mtb-rider behind the hell...

----------


## greenman

Tai vaihtoeshtoisesti aina postatessa käyt deletoimassa jonkun vanhan viestisi.

----------


## Matti H

> EDIT: jaa se on kuusenoksa deletoitu kokonaan. Kiva. Kukaan ei varmaan varmuuskopioita ehtinyt kehitellä. Sinne meni muutama hyvä keskustelu, joita olisi ollut kiva kiikkustuolissa lueskella.



Aika monta vuotta turkulaisen maastopyöräilyn historiaa pyyhkäisty ilmeisen kysymättä hevon vittuun. 

No, tehdään uutta sitten.

----------


## Pave

Aamulla liian lyhyt välitys tuntunee illalla liian pitkältä?

Sinkulalla matkaan... Jätin talvivälityksen päälle nappulat alle vaihtaessa, saas nähdä miten ketju paukkuu Surlyn takarattaalla!?!  :No huh!: 
Tien päällä ei rasahtanut kuin kerran, mutta tuol ei ole juuri minkäänlaista oikeata kinkamaa matkan varrella.

Tuolta löytyi Kuusenoksan aikaväli 1.6.2004-17.4.2007, leikkelin Wordiin talteen, 1423 sivua.  :Leveä hymy:  Pudotan pdf:n jossain vaiheessa nettiin.

Löytävätkö bittinikkarit loput jostain välimuisteista tms?

----------


## Jusa.L

Vihdoin saan kimppalenkkikauden avattua, kun sain hommattua lapsille hoitajan :-)

Eli yksi jarru ilmoittautuu mukaan ja ilmestyy Imppariin klo 18:00... Sitten saa taas hävetä urakalla, kun loppuu paukut viimeistään kolmannessa ylämäessä, kun jäi talvella tuo harjoittelu hieman vähemmälle ;-)

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Tuolta löytyi Kuusenoksan aikaväli 1.6.2004-17.4.2007, leikkelin Wordiin talteen, 1423 sivua.  Pudotan pdf:n jossain vaiheessa nettiin.
> Löytävätkö bittinikkarit loput jostain välimuisteista tms?



Löytyy paria kolmea viimeistä sivua lukuunottamatta kuvineen 100 sivun pötköissä. Iso kasa bittejä - ei mahdu laittamaan mihinkään...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## SuperD

> Iso kasa bittejä - ei mahdu laittamaan mihinkään...



Google Drivessa taitaa olla viiden gigan raja ilmaiselle palvelulle. Eikös siihen joku määrä kuusitukkia mahdu?

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Google Drivessa taitaa olla viiden gigan raja ilmaiselle palvelulle. Eikös siihen joku määrä kuusitukkia mahdu?



No joo.... Ja mahtuu kai muuallekin.... Kokeilkaas joku ladata tämä zippi ja ihmetellä mitä näkyy vai näkyykö? En aio säilöä tätä läjää tuolla pitkään.

----------


## greenman

On se velho. 

Historiaa ei tarvitsekaan kirjoittaa uusiksi.

----------


## Ulla

Aika nätti keli.. istua töissä. Toisaalta, sunnuntain polvikivun jälkeen on varmasti järkevämpää levätä vielä, ettei tule pitempää vaivaa.

Ma 21.5. klo 17.30 alkaen on BMX-radalla kisat. Siitä alkaa paikallinen kuppi, kisataan kerran touko-, kesä-, elo- ja lokakuussa. Palkinnot tarjonnee myöhemmin vahvistuva sponsori.

----------


## greenman

Jos laskelmani pitävät paikkansa, niin Tahkon yhteismajoituksessa olisi muutaman peruutuksen johdosta vielä pari vapaata paikkaa.

Varattuna siis mökkimajoitus, josta kertyy maksettavaa 40-50€ / per lärvi Pe-Su.
Tahkolle järjestetään yhteiskyyditykset. Yhteiskyyditysten lähtö perjantai aamuna/aamupäivästä.
Paskan huumorin takuu.

Ilmoittautumiset YV:llä oikean nimen ja sähköpostiosoitteen kera, kiitos.

Majoitukseen osallistuvien lista tällä hetkellä:
Minä,
Pave,
Aki K,
Matti H,
Hullukoira,
Super D,
Baas09,
Peippo,
Janne R,
Fillaristi,
Ansay,
Bomba

(Jos joku puuttuu tai tietää ettei lähdekään niin huutelennee)

----------


## Ulla

4.8. olisi Syötteellä Tahkon tapainen tapahtuma/kisa. Kun Tahko jää väliin (ellei suunnitelma juhannuspäivän omatoimisesta retkeilystä toteudu), harkitsen vakavasti Syötettä.

----------


## miku80

itteäki kiinnostais tuo syöte .. hyvännäköst maastoo mitä videoo katteli ..

----------


## Matti H

Tuo Syöte olisi kyllä mahtava. Harmi vaan, tai ei edes oikeastaan, että siihen aikaan on _jotain muuta._

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Oon jo ilmoittautunu Jämi 84 MTB:hen, joka on samaan aikaan kuin Syöte MTB.  :Irvistys:  Henkilökohtaisia syitä Jämin suuntaan, joten "pitää" käydä se ajamassa.

----------


## Shamus

Pienimuotoista talkoolaisten kyselyä, josko löytyisi halukkaita auttajia...

Team Velo Cycling järjestää 15.-17.6 maantiepyöräilyn Suomen Mestaruuskilpailut Liedossa!
Tarvitsemme ison joukon liikenteenohjaajia, toimitsijoita ja muita talkoolaisia mukaan tekemään hienoa pyöräilyviikonloppua Lietoon!

Lue lisää: sm2012.teamvelocycling.fi



Toimitsijoiden kokous 22.5 klo. 18.00 Liedon Kunnantalon kahviossa, Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## Antero_

Muutama kysymys pyöräilijän oikeuksista ja kohtaamisista muiden ihmisten kanssa Turussa;

Tänään paukuttelin menemään Vaarniemestä pitkospuita ruovikon yli Ilpoisiin. Päästessä takaisin "kuivalle maalle" siinä kulkee se Luolavuori-Katariina-Ispoinen kuntorata asutuksen ja niittyjen välissä. Kurvasin pitkospuilta vasemmalle, Katariinanlaaksoon päin, jossa muutaman sadan metrin päässä kävelee mies koiran ja noin 3v lapsen kanssa. Hidastin vauhdin hyvissä ajoin ja siirryin mahdollisimman reunaan.

Mies käskytti koiran (fleksin päässä) toiseen laitaan ja oman 3v poikansa x-asentoon toiseen laitaan. Kuntoradalla ajo on kielletty, jostain risteyksestä voi kuulemma mennä katsomaan liikennemerkin. Pyörätie kulkee jossain aivan muualla. Muutenkin "te pyöräilijät" sotkette kaikki paikat ja pilaamme luonnon. Selitin polkupyöräilyn maastossa olevan jokamiehen oikeus, ja emme me kyllä tuhoa tahallamme luontoa satunnaista juoksijaa enempää. Nyt sitäpaitsi kysessä oli hiekkapäälysteinen baana. 

Takaisin kuulemma pitää kääntyä tai hän pitää huolen että kannan pyörän kotiin asti. Ja vaikka kuinka perustelin, siitä ei saanut sitten mennä. Hän sanoi että pitää soittaa poliisi ratkaisemaan tilanne joka minulle kyllä sopisi. Hän sanoi haastavansa minut oikeuteen vandalismista. Noh, ratkaisunsa kullakin. Minulla on ÄÄRIMMÄISEN lyhyt pinna ja häpeän sitä itsekin. Aikuisenakin käyttäydyn joskus kuin uhmaikäinen lapsi. Olisi varmaan mennyt nenätouhuiksi jos hänen jälkikasvunsa ei olisi ollut mukana. Sen sijaan vetäisin u-käännöksen, sadan metrin jälkeen kypsästi nurmikon puolelle ja pellon puolta ohi niin maan perhanan kovaa.

Jälkeenpäin hävettää ihan mielettömästi. En voi temperamentilleni mitään. En varmaan parantanut asiaa mitenkään, enkä myöskään tiedä saako ko. kuntoradalla ajaa. Toisaalta, jos siinä saa hiihtää ja ulkoiluttaa koiria, miksi ei saisi ajaa pyörällä. Mammoja siellä ainakin oli ajamassa.

Te viisaat: SAAKO SIINÄ AJAA?

Ja keskustelussa mies sanoi katsoneensa kauan "teidän pyöräilijöiden" ajoa siellä rannan tuntumassa ja soittaneensa poliisin ratsaamaan kun rikotaan kaikkia sääntöjä. Ja poliisi kuulemma oli kiinnostunut. Niin varmaan. Ja jos hänestä olisi kiinni niin hän tappaisi jokaisen maastopyöräilijän. Että varokaa siellä rannassa. Jos menee nenätouhuiksi niin soittakaa minutkin paikalle, jäi hampaankoloon.

Kiitos. Synninpäästö. Kyllä helpotti kun sain avautua. Kotimatkalla jouduin ohittamaan 40 alueella 2 autoa ennenkuin sain adrenaliinin laskemaan.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ulla

Tästä Vaarniemen alueen pyöräilykiellosta oli muutama viikko sitten keskustelua siinä bittitaivaaseen astuneessa topikissa (niisk sen muistolle). Muistaakseni siellä todella on pyöräilykielto, joku esitti kuvankin kieltotaulusta. Kertaus pojat, kiitos!

----------


## miku80

luononnsuojelualueeseen kuuluu ainakin ne pitkospuut ja polut siitä vasemmalle niitten jälkeen mistä ajoit jos oikein ymmärsin ja jatkuu siinä aika rantaviivan tuntumassa .. joku muu tarkentakoot ..

----------


## Antero_

Mutta en ollut vaarniemessä.

http://maps.google.fi/maps?hl=fi&ll=...11362&t=h&z=17

Tuossa kohtaa talojen eteläpuolella.

Vaarniemen luonnonsuojelualueen tavallaan ymmärrän, mutta en tuota.

En osaa tehdä linkkiä suoraan osoittamaan kohtaa, mutta talojen eteläpuolella, metsäsaarekkeen oikealla puolella kuvassa kulkeva baana kyseessä.

----------


## Matti H

Ei saa ajaa pitkoksilla, ja siellä on kuntoradoilla ne ajoneuvolla ajo kielletty-merkit jotka koskee myös polkupyörää. Homman järkevyyden saa jokainen päättää itse, mutta laki sanoo noin. Ikävää, että homma on eskaloitunut tuollaiseksi. 

Anteron osoittamassa paikassa ei pitäisi pyöräilyn olla kiellettyä.

Huomattavaa on tietty myös se, että vaikka maastopyöräily ei olisikaan sallittua ja järkevää, tappouhkauksetkin on aika raskasta kamaa.

----------


## Antero_

JUURI NÄIN.

Vaikka kunnioitan lakia jotakuinkin kaikessa, tuosta olen sitä mieltä, että merkit tai ei, kuntorata on virkistyskäyttöön kunhan ottaa kaikki huomioon.

Tämä kohta oli vaan aika episodi taas.

Varokaa vaan, se miäs käy kimppuun! Kuten sanoit, päätin itse ajaa vielä tänään uudelleen ohi  :Vink:

----------


## makkeli

> kuntoradoilla ne ajoneuvolla ajo kielletty-merkit jotka koskee myös polkupyörää.



Tieliikennemerkillä maastossa ei ole mitään arvoa, ne ovat voimassa tiellä. Maastolaki muutenkin kieltää moottoriajoneuvolla ajon. Ainoa mikä estää kuntoradalla ajelun on taas tämä sama asia, josta rivari-isäntäkin rähjää, eli hallinnan loukkaus. Joka lienee melkein joka tapauksessa vähäinen, joten ei ole rikollista.

Ai niin, kerran luin täällä ohjeita kuntoradalla liikkumisesta. Oli kielletty kävely ladulla hiihtokaudella, ei siinä polkupyöristä puhuttu....

----------


## artzi

> Mutta en ollut vaarniemessä.
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps?hl=fi&ll=...11362&t=h&z=17
> 
> Tuossa kohtaa talojen eteläpuolella.
> 
> Vaarniemen luonnonsuojelualueen tavallaan ymmärrän, mutta en tuota.
> 
> En osaa tehdä linkkiä suoraan osoittamaan kohtaa, mutta talojen eteläpuolella, metsäsaarekkeen oikealla puolella kuvassa kulkeva baana kyseessä.



Juurikin siellä väänsin sanan säilää muutama viikko sitten, koira ja mies vastassa. Siinä kuntoradalla  (hiihtoa talvella) on kait se mies ja lapsi liikennemerkki (421.     Jalkakäytävä), eli ei saisi pöörällä mennä. Ihan tyhmä paikka kyllä, mutta noitahan löytyy. Se luonnonsuojelualue taas oli kielletty myös koirilta (joku linkkas kuvan aiheesta aikaisemmin). Pitäisköhän käydä käppäilemässä tuolla, jos vaikka saisi sen miehen kiinni sieltä koiran kanssa?   :Hymy:

----------


## Antero_

Lähinnä vaan tulee sellainen olo että ensi kerralla en hidasta. Ajan vaikka päin jos tarve vaatii. Soittakoon poliisit paikalle. Nykyresursseilla tulevat tammikuussa 2014.

----------


## Ulla

Minulla on sellainen _mielikuva_ että pururadoilla on ihan yleisesti ilmankin kieltomerkkiä pyöräily kielletty kaupungin järjestyssäännöissä. Siis mielikuva. Hirvensalon CC/XC-kisaa varten olen soittanut syksyisin liikuntavirastoon ja pyytänyt heiltä luvan kisata pururadalla.

----------


## makkeli

Ei ole enään mitään järjestyssääntöjä, vain ihan laki järjestyksestä. Siellä ei kielletä mitään. Ja kisathan eivät kuulu ns. jokamieheniokeuteen.

Eli jos joku rakentaa jonkun reitin, niin periaatteessa omistajalla on hallinan oikeus, jonka varjolla voi asettaa kieltoja.

----------


## ZeiR

> Te viisaat: SAAKO SIINÄ AJAA?



On ajettu ja ajetaan. Herkkänahkaista väkeä tuntuu välillä liikkuvan Rauvolassa, varsinkin aurinkoisina päivinä!

----------


## Starfury

Perkele... 

Ite pyöräilen tuolla ja tosi usein, mut ei o sattunu tää koiramies vastaan. Sääli.
 Just katoin sitä aluetta mil pyöräily on kiellytty viimeks ku sieltä ajoin. Se pyöräily on kielletty siin Rauvolanlahdessa kertovassa kyltissä ja pyöräilykielto koskee oikestaan pelkästään just sitä pitkospuualuetta. Ala-Lemun puolella ei o mitää kieltoja niis samanlaisissa alueesta kertovissa kylteissä.
 En kyllä oikeesti oo nähny mitää kieltomerkkiä pyöräilyä koskien siel Katariinan puolella? Tarvii tarkkaan katsoa ens kerral. Missäs sellanen on?

Tarvii pitää kameraa hollilla ku tuol ajelee. Se ku ottaa kuvan raivovista ihmisistä saa ne raivostumaan lisää, sanoo viel et lataan tän nettiin  :Hymy: 

Mites muuten on, onko pyörän taluttaminen jalankulkua?

----------


## Starfury

> Mites muuten on, onko pyörän taluttaminen jalankulkua?



Vastaan itse itselleni, eli on : "että _taluttamalla pyörää_ pyöräilijä on jalankulkija, jolloin pyöräilyn kieltävät merkit eivät koske jalankulkijaksi muuttunutta pyöräilijää."

----------


## Juha Jokila

Luonnonsuojelualueellakin pyöräilykiellon on perustuttava lakiin ja lain mukaan rajoituksia voi asettaa vain jos suojeluarvojen säilyminen sitä edellyttää. Jos suojelumettässä on polku, jota saa kävellä ja vaikka työntää lastenvaunuja, niin ei pyörällä ajokaan voi olla kiellettyä millään perusteella.

Kun käytte korpioikeutta nenämomentilla, niin kannattaa muistaa myös rikoslain pykälät, salaa videokuvaavat ja mahdolliset muut todistajat.

----------


## greenman

Mitä tästä opimme? Kannattaa ajaa vain paskalla säällä ja mieluiten pimeässä.

----------


## Matti H

> Eli jos joku rakentaa jonkun reitin, niin periaatteessa omistajalla on hallinan oikeus, jonka varjolla voi asettaa kieltoja.



Se liikennemerkki, vaikka ei ole lainvoimainen tieverkon ulkopuolella, on ymmärrettävissä näin, eikös? Saatoin ilmaista itseäni epäselvästi.





> Mitä tästä opimme? Kannattaa ajaa vain paskalla säällä ja mieluiten pimeässä.



Word. Ikinä ei ole kukaan vittuillut.





> korpioikeutta nenämomentilla



Mää sitten jaksan ihailla sun sanankäyttöä!

----------


## SuperD

Onkos joltakin Turkulaiselta Ibis kateissa?
http://www.tori.fi/varsinais-suomi/M...=16&w=1&last=1
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...-tori-fi-ss%E4

----------


## fillaristi

> Mutta en ollut vaarniemessä.
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps?hl=fi&ll=...11362&t=h&z=17
> 
> Tuossa kohtaa talojen eteläpuolella.
> 
> Vaarniemen luonnonsuojelualueen tavallaan ymmärrän, mutta en tuota.
> 
> En osaa tehdä linkkiä suoraan osoittamaan kohtaa, mutta talojen eteläpuolella, metsäsaarekkeen oikealla puolella kuvassa kulkeva baana kyseessä.



Ei sattunu koira oleen kultainen noutaja???

----------


## Antero_

Olihan se.

Toivottavasti et ollut sinä  :Hymy:

----------


## Maik

> Kiitti Hannu mukavasta lenkistä ja muille kans. 
> Kantsi lähteä, kun tuli tehtyä lupaus hypätä vielä tänä kesänä pikku cappihyppyristä "syöpäsäätiömetsässä".



Huomenna äiteenpäivälenkille aamiaistarjoilun ja lounaan välissä ja vois yhdistää siihen pientä loikkimisharjoitusta. Missähän toi mainittu hyndä oikein Mooses sijaitsee?

----------


## Starfury

Kävin lenkillä kattomassa paikkaa vaikka siitä on usein tullu mentyä.
Elikkä näitä merkkejä siel talojen eteläpuolisella tieosuudelle mentäessä on. Ilmeisesti toi "ajoneuvolla ajo kielletty" tms merkki koskee myös fillarilla ajoa.
Tää kuva on napattu tosta ja street view:lla näkee hyvin ko. merkinkin.

----------


## makkeli

> Ilmeisesti toi "ajoneuvolla ajo kielletty" tms merkki koskee myös fillarilla ajoa.



Esko vastaa.

----------


## fillaristi

> Olihan se.
> 
> Toivottavasti et ollut sinä



Ei,en ollut. Satun vaan tietämään tuon ukon. Ja ihan samasta syystä kun sinä. Se tosiaan menee nenätouhuks joku kerta. Lenkiltä ku olen tullut niin pakosta joudun käyttämään tuota sepelitietä kotiin päästäkseni. Mulla on ollu aina niin kova vauhti päällä etten ole ehtiny suuttuu ku vasta kotona...

----------


## HAK

> Huomenna äiteenpäivälenkille aamiaistarjoilun ja lounaan välissä ja vois yhdistää siihen pientä loikkimisharjoitusta. Missähän toi mainittu hyndä oikein Mooses sijaitsee?



Se on se rakennettu hyppyri siinä Kappelille menevän tien kupeessa. Siinä Kaistarniemen läpi menevän pyörätien kohdalla. Sä Mika olet varmaan monesti ajanut siitä läpi, mutta et oo sen enempää kiinnittänyt huomiota siihen nokkaan  :Vink:  
DeadSailersit ovat kunnostaneet ahkerasti mäen baanoja. Kannattaa poiketa vilkasemassa.

Mun on tänään parempi tehdä jotain kevyttä palauttelua eilisen jälkeen. Jotain muuta kuin fillarointia. 
Jos lähtis rullilla tasatyöntöö ja vähän luisteluu ??? Paippi on kunnostustauolla ja avataan syyskuussa entistä ehompana.

----------


## JaSm

> Muutama kysymys pyöräilijän oikeuksista ja kohtaamisista muiden ihmisten kanssa Turussa;
> 
> Tänään paukuttelin menemään Vaarniemestä pitkospuita ruovikon yli Ilpoisiin. Päästessä takaisin "kuivalle maalle" siinä kulkee se Luolavuori-Katariina-Ispoinen kuntorata asutuksen ja niittyjen välissä. ....
> 
> Takaisin kuulemma pitää kääntyä tai hän pitää huolen että kannan pyörän kotiin asti. ...



Minäkin kävin kyseisenä iltana samalla alueella enkä omalla reitillä nähnyt merkkiä joka estäisi polkupyöräilyn vaikka Ansarikatua yhden villan ohi menin pitkospuita rantaan asti,  taidan olla tilannesokea: http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/54756785

Hyvä jos ei provosoidu, vaikka provosoidaankin.

-J-

----------


## Ulla

Palaan vielä tuohon ajoneuvolla ajo kielletty -merkkiin. 

*2 a § (11.12.2002/1091)*

*Ajoneuvojen määritelmät*

   Tieliikennelainsäädännössä tarkoitetaan:
   1) _ajoneuvolla_ maalla kulkemaan tarkoitettua laitetta, joka ei kulje kiskoilla;


Esko Riihelä viittasi yksityistiehen, jolla kulkemista ei voi rajoittaa jokamiehenoikeuksien takia. Mutta nyt on kyse kaupungin ulkoilureiteistä, ne eivät ole yksityisiä. 

Onko pyörä maalla kulkemaan tarkoitettu laite? Ja junalla saisi mennä?

------------------

Ollaan Paven kanssa lähdössä kohti Runosmäkeä, Impivaaraa ja sieltä jonnekin, puhelimella saa letkan kiinni.

----------


## makkeli

Eräässä metsässä on ulkoilureitillä tämä merkki.



Jos kielto olisi, kai ne käyttäisivät tässä samaa logiikkaa.

Sieltä samasta metsästä löytyy myös tämä merkki.



Tämä ei kiellä pyöräilyä, opastaa vain kävelijät oikealle reitille.

----------


## artzi

> Eräässä metsässä on ulkoilureitillä tämä merkki.
> 
> 
> 
> Jos kielto olisi, kai ne käyttäisivät tässä samaa logiikkaa.
> 
> Sieltä samasta metsästä löytyy myös tämä merkki.
> 
> 
> ...



Ensimmäinen kieltää pööräilyn yli 12 v. (421. Jalkakäytävä), toinen ei (575. Kävelykatu). Hieno metsä kun löytyy kävelykatukin   :Hymy:  

http://www.polkupyoraily.net/wiki/Li...C3%A4nn%C3%B6t

----------


## Ulla

http://www.polkupyoraily.net/wiki/Li...4ily_kielletty

Tuon mukaan ajoneuvolla ajo kielletty -merkki koskee myös pyörää. Ainakin pari kertaa tuli rikottua sitä tänäänkin. Mutta se kultaisennoutajan vihainen omistaja on siis valitettavasti oikeassa, jos sieltä reitiltä löytyy tämä merkki.

----------


## miku80

Onkos ton noudattamatta jättämisestä asetettu jonkunäköne rangaistus? Siis lähinnä mietin et ajoneuvo ku ajoneuvo ..

----------


## Starfury

> Onkos ton noudattamatta jättämisestä asetettu jonkunäköne rangaistus? Siis lähinnä mietin et ajoneuvo ku ajoneuvo ..



Voin kuvitella kuinka matala se kynnys onkaan jolla poliisi puuttuu tähän rikolliseen toimintaan. Varmaankin menetät rikoksen tekovälineen valtiolle tai jotain  :Hymy: 

  Ajelin siitä ohitte taas tänään ja luulin jo, että nyt tärppäs, ku oli joku ukko kultasennoutajan kanssa, mut ei tää ainakaa kattonu edes päin, ku ajoin Harittuun Katariinanlaakson suunnasta tota ulkoilureittiä, Paljon siel näky muitakin "normaaleja" pyöräilijöitä.

----------


## makkeli

Siitä tien määritelmä. Tiellä ovat käytössä liikennemerkit, niitä ei voi käyttää tien ulkopuolella. Kaavakartassakin tuo alue on viheraluetta. Jos ei vieläkään uskalla ajaa, niin taluttaa merkin ohi tai ajaa toisesta paikkaa väylälle.

En tietenkään yllytä. Taitaa olla samanlainen paikka kuin eräs toinenkin paikka, joka skipataan varsinkin viikonloppuisin kauniin sään vallitessa. Pimeässä ja vesisateessa sekin paikka on rauhallinen.



Kuka terroristi on kaivanut metrin syvän montun Kallaisiin junaradan kohdalla. Vielä täyttänyt siististi mudalla. Hyvät uintitaidot pelastivat, että pää pysyi pinnalla.

----------


## miku80

> Varmaankin menetät rikoksen tekovälineen valtiolle tai jotain



Siitähän sais hyvä "köydenvetokisan" aikaseks seriffin kans ku tulis fillarii repeleen  :Hymy:

----------


## Maik

> Se on se rakennettu hyppyri siinä Kappelille menevän tien kupeessa. Siinä Kaistarniemen läpi menevän pyörätien kohdalla. Sä Mika olet varmaan monesti ajanut siitä läpi, mutta et oo sen enempää kiinnittänyt huomiota siihen nokkaan  
> DeadSailersit ovat kunnostaneet ahkerasti mäen baanoja. Kannattaa poiketa vilkasemassa.
> 
> Mun on tänään parempi tehdä jotain kevyttä palauttelua eilisen jälkeen. Jotain muuta kuin fillarointia. 
> Jos lähtis rullilla tasatyöntöö ja vähän luisteluu ??? Paippi on kunnostustauolla ja avataan syyskuussa entistä ehompana.



Jaahans, unohdin vilkaista foorumia ennen lenkkiä, mutta pitää tsekata toi josku toiste.
Pitää ehdottomasti hehkuttaa hiukan noita alppien uusia ja kunnostettuja reittejä. Äijät on tehnyt ihan mahtavia alamäkipolkuja kallistettuine kurveineen ja pikku hyppyreineen. Erityisesti ne kolmosmäen reunalla olevat oli just sopivia. Oikein hauskaa.
On siellä järeämmänkin kaliiberin nokkia, mutta kun toi status on sama DH:ssa ja tässä näpppispyöräilyssä, niin ei heti tullut mieleen testata Frizzin lento-ominaisuuksia niissä.

----------


## Matti H

Tämän viikon sunnuntaicyclot ajettu. Kuskeja paikoin neljä, paikoin viisi. Pari uutta kasvoa lenkillä, mikä on jees. Jumpattiin kovin leppoisasti Ala-Lemun juurakoita helatorstain fiksicyclocross-kisan reittiin tutustuen (yksivaihde.net). 

Otin spessurossarin muutaman viikon tauon jälkeen lenkille ja pumppasin snakebitejen estämiseksi viitisen baria painetta kumpaankin päähän. Kyllä kelpasi läskin rytkyttää, vaikka ei taas kulje yhtään mihinkään, puhisee vaan. Onneksi droppitankoon vaihtamisen jälkeen en ole saanut jarruja toimimaan alkuperäisenkään vertaa, eli ei tuu maattua jarrulla. Auttaa vauhdinpitoon.

Oli kiva nähdä pitkästä aikaa Konan pyörä MTB-Turun lenkillä. Mulla kun on syömmessä paikka tuolle merkille.

----------


## miku80

Kiitokset seurasta! Oli taas erilaista mihin tottunu mikä on hyvää ja piristävää vaihtelua ..

----------


## MTB 50+

Mistä nämä muutama ihminen - Kultainen Noutaja, Rivitalon Päätymies, Pönttömies ja  Hullumies - ovat maastopyöräiljöihin niin kovasti kyllääntyneet ?

Olivat he sitten oikeassa tai väärässä  kieltoineen ja kiukutteluineen, on maastopyöräilyssä aina  vaara  sen kieltämiseen  jollakin alueella. On parempi  hakea  laihaa sovintoa kuin lihavaa riitaa  näiden  hengen ja suvaitsevaisuuden jättiläisten kanssa.

Turhaa  ei kannata  ärsyttää. Oikeutensa  kannattaa asiallisesti kertoa ja pyrkiä pitämään niistä kiinni.  Ei ihan  helppoa  kylläkään ...

----------


## artzi

Älkää lukeko Turku Liikkeelle-lehdykkää... koiramies ja muut saa siitä vettä myllyynsä. Missä Turkusessa on niitä 2-3 km:n CC:ratoja? Lienee toimittaja ottanut pätkiä jostain pidemmästä esittelytekstistä? Ja taisi siellä vilahtaa tuttu nimikin...

----------


## Ulla

Siis MITVIT??? En tunnista tuollaista tekstiä ollenkaan. Varsinkaan 2-3 km:n cc-radasta.

Soitanpa huomenna päätoimittajalle. Ei ole kovin kohteliasta kirjoittaa omin päin satuja "urheiluseurasta" ja syklokrossista painettuun julkaisuun.

----------


## Matti H

MTB-Turun cyclocross-toiminta ei ole aina kovin salonkikelpoista ja on usein varsin haastavaa. Siinä pitäisi olla varoitustarra. Tietty jos joku ihan tosissaan tulee krossarilenkille, me tehdään parhaamme että on kivaa.



Kaikki hehkutus cyclocrossista on hyvää hehkutusta. De cross gaat door perkele!

----------


## KriHa

> Siis MITVIT??? En tunnista tuollaista tekstiä ollenkaan. Varsinkaan 2-3 km:n cc-radasta.
> 
> Soitanpa huomenna päätoimittajalle. Ei ole kovin kohteliasta kirjoittaa omin päin satuja "urheiluseurasta" ja syklokrossista painettuun julkaisuun.



Wikipediasta CC:n "faktat" kopioitu lehteen.

----------


## MTB 50+

> Siis MITVIT??? En tunnista tuollaista tekstiä ollenkaan. Varsinkaan 2-3 km:n cc-radasta.
> 
> Soitanpa huomenna päätoimittajalle. Ei ole kovin kohteliasta kirjoittaa omin päin satuja "urheiluseurasta" ja syklokrossista painettuun julkaisuun.



Pönttämies kavereineen on päässyt syöttämään ihan oman juttunsa julkaisuun.

TuUL maantiepuolen harrastepyöräilystä ei ainakaann minuun ole  ko. julkaisusta ollut kukaan missään yhteydessä. Olisi kyllä kovasti korrektia kysyä ensin kulloinkin kyseessä olevalta urheiluseuralta tai vastaavalta järjestelyistä yms.

Tämä julkaisuhan on helppo  käsittää ihan viralliseksi julkaisuksi, johon vedoten on taas  helppo kieltää maastopyöräily miltei missä  tahansa, siis kieltäjän mielestä. Joseph Göbbels 1936: "Kun valheen toistaa riittävän monta kertaa, se muuttuu totuudeksi". Harmillisen totta.

Joku taho on ottanut maastopyöräilyn kiellettäväksi kohteeksi. Nyt pitäisi saada asiallista tietoa ja posiitiivista imagoa maastopyöräilystä niille oikeille päättäjille ja  julkiseen sanaan. Täällä palstalla  vihoittelu ei asiaa  millään tavalla edistä.

Siispä yhteyttä julkiseen sanaan, toimittajat taas mukaan lenkille , iloista ilmettä ja ympäristöystävällistä harrastusta esille. 

Ja kaiken positiivisen maineen saa yhdellä ilkeällä  kommentilla pilattua. Harkintaa ensin ja kommentti sitten !

----------


## bomba

> Wikipediasta CC:n "faktat" kopioitu lehteen.



Jostain oli koko juttu copypastetettu lehteen. Siinä ei varmaan ollut ainuttakaan toimittajan omaa sanaa, ei ainakaan kovin montaa. Sanasta sanaan luin just pari päivää sitten noita samoja lauseita jostain toisesta lähteestä, kun selvittelin itsekin että missä sillä pyörällä saa ajaa ja missä ei.

Jos joku haluaa selvitellä tekstin alkuperää tarkemmin, ottaa minkä tahansa lauseen tuolta ja syöttää sen Googleen...

----------


## Teemu

> MTB-Turun cyclocross-toiminta ei ole aina kovin salonkikelpoista ja on usein varsin haastavaa. Siinä pitäisi olla varoitustarra. Tietty jos joku ihan tosissaan tulee krossarilenkille, me tehdään parhaamme että on kivaa.



Brakeless-Fixed-Cyclocross on ehkä tyhmintä pyöräilyä ikinä. Fixed-Cyclocross hyvänä kakkosena.  Mutta onpahan ainakin oppinut edes hiukan ajamaan talven aikana, jos ei muuta. Ensimmäisen kerran kun nyt kävin kuivassa mettässä iipiksellä ajamassa, niin ei siellä tarvinnu kuin rullailla menemään.  Pitäisköhän myyä pois ja liittyä 1x1-jengiin...

----------


## Matti H

> Brakeless-Fixed-Cyclocross on ehkä tyhmintä pyöräilyä ikinä. Fixed-Cyclocross hyvänä kakkosena.  Mutta onpahan ainakin oppinut edes hiukan ajamaan talven aikana, jos ei muuta. Ensimmäisen kerran kun nyt kävin kuivassa mettässä iipiksellä ajamassa, niin ei siellä tarvinnu kuin rullailla menemään.  Pitäisköhän myyä pois ja liittyä 1x1-jengiin...



1x1-jengissä on hyvä meininki. Myös singlecross-jengi voi hyvin, kaliaspäissään alennusmyynnistä ostettuine pyörineen.

----------


## Ulla

En tarkoittanut maanantai-illan MTB-Turkutiedotteella, että kaiken keskustelun täällä on hiljennyttävä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Pikke

Ai no huh sentään...

----------


## artzi

Sit määkin rohkenen kertoa että Teijon polkusilla oli (taas) sikamaisen upeata ajella. Myrskynkaatamat on pääosin korjattu, muutama hassu puu oli vielä poikittain, lähinnä pohjoispäässä. Eivät haittaa menoa juurikaan. Käykää ihmeessä!

----------


## Ropples

Onko mitään porukkaa lähdössä porukkalenkille tolpalta huomenna vai aikooko kaikki kattella jääkiekkoa? Ois mahis ensimmäist kertaa melkee vuoteen tulla polkee porukkalenkkiä enkä tiedä jos ihan uskaltaa jäkistä kattoa masennuksen uhalla

----------


## Matti H

> Sit määkin rohkenen kertoa että Teijon polkusilla oli (taas) sikamaisen upeata ajella. Myrskynkaatamat on pääosin korjattu, muutama hassu puu oli vielä poikittain, lähinnä pohjoispäässä. Eivät haittaa menoa juurikaan. Käykää ihmeessä!



Oleksää Marttilassa käyny? Laittelin sähköpostia sinne kyläseuraan kyselläkseni missä kunnossa reitistö on, mutta kukaan ei ole vastannu. Lievätkö idioottina pitäneet, mutta kun nuo rangat haittaa hiukan polkupyöräilyä...

----------


## artzi

Marttila kokematta tänä vuonna, vielä, mutta on tarttis taas käydä-listalla.  Oletan pitkosten olevan entistäkin hilpeemmät  :Hymy:   He eivät vastaa asiallisempiinkaan emaileihin...

Tuolla Marttilassa olisi varmaan myös mahis tavata Angry Bird. Sami pääsi Teijolla lähemmin tutustumaan tähän kaveriin...

----------


## Matti H

Kiva kuva kyllä. Muistaakseni nuita angrybirdejä näkyny aika hyvin Marttilassa käydessä. Olin kahden vaiheilla viime viikolla tuonne lähdön kanssa, mutta sitten päätinkin lähteä maantielle jäämään auton alle. Ehkäpä ensi viikolla juosten pientä tiedustelua. Kattoo miten joutaa.

edit: artzin Viro-kuvat herätti retkeilynhalua.

----------


## greenman

Vihaisista linnuista väkivaltaiseen apinaan...

----------


## fillaristi

> Vihaisista linnuista väkivaltaiseen apinaan...
> Kyyl kemisti pyöriäkin tekee. Hieno on...

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Oleksää Marttilassa käyny?



Onko ensi viikonloppuna jotain suunnitelmia käydä pitemmällä ajamassa?

Arzi, otitko uutta gps trakkiä Teijosta?

----------


## artzi

> Onko ensi viikonloppuna jotain suunnitelmia käydä pitemmällä ajamassa?
> 
> Arzi, otitko uutta gps trakkiä Teijosta?



Juu, laitin tuonne eri muodoissa, nimellä teijo2012.xxx. Kevytmatkailija ainakin aloittaa kätevästi ylävasemmalta parkkipaikalta, niin ~ puolimatkassa on Matildan päässä luontotalon kaffepannu+pullaa ja vesihana. Matildasta Jeturkastin lenkille on tuossa ihan merkkaamatonta pikku polkua, jossa muutama sivuhaarakin mielenkiinnon säilyttämiseksi...

Ai niin... Teijolla on muuten kyläsauna, joka on aika mahtava lenkin päätöspaikka. Aukiolo kannattaa varmistaa.

----------


## Matti H

> Onko ensi viikonloppuna jotain suunnitelmia käydä pitemmällä ajamassa?



Greenman yllytti lauantaiksi maantielle. Käydään ajelemassa hiukan pidempi maantielenkki fiksipyörin.

*Sunnuntaicyclot ajetaan normiaikaan, tällä kertaa Kaarinan Lukiolta (Voivalantie 7-9)*. Suuntana Kuusiston korkeuseroja pursuava saari. Valtaosalla osallistujista alla maastopolkupyörät. Cyclokuskeille varataan oikeus huudella pallokumikuskeja saatanan lampaiksi.

----------


## miku80

Vois lähtee itekki Kuusiston alpeille pyörähtään ...

----------


## Juha Jokila

Meinasin mennä huoltamaan Maverikin keulaa, kun se päästi öljyt vaimenninpatruunasta tulvimaan säätökorkin raosta ulos. Alkaa muuten tulla mitta täyteen turhan tiuhasta huoltovälistä. No huolto jäi sikseen kun Schwalben tubeleskumi oli räjähtänyt itseksen pois vanteelta ja kahvikupillinen stanin tiivistyslitkua oli roiskunut kaikkien 4 harrastuspyörän päälle ja pitkin varastoa. Puoliksi kuivuneet mähtärät lähti onneksi parin tunnin kiivaan harjapesun jälkeen pois.

No siinä hinkatessa tuli mieleen, että otan ehjän keulan jäykkäperästä Maverikin tilalle. Kun molemmat keulat oli irroitettu, niin kävi ilmi alkeellinen moka - jäykkäperässä on 2 cm lyhyempi kaulapuki, eikä vaihto onnistunut. Voi vehnä!

----------


## bomba

Juhalla mennyt päivä niin sanotusti putkeen!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Greenman yllytti lauantaiksi maantielle. Käydään ajelemassa hiukan pidempi maantielenkki fiksipyörin.



16 h?

Mää pistin Teijon kartat latautumaan, jos Arzin kumin jälkiä lähtis tarkastamaan. En ole koskaan tuolla ajanu. Autossa olisi tilaa kolmelle jos jotakuta kiinnostaa.

----------


## greenman

> 16 h?






No ei sentään. Joku 130-150 km meinattiin. Mattikin on menossa yöksi töihin eli aikaa on käytettävissä vain reilu 12 h.  :Hymy:

----------


## Juha Jokila

Arvasin, että Matti on tapansa mukaan melko vaatimaton.

----------


## miku80

Olisko halukkaita lähteen lenkille tänään 18.00 Piispanristin Prisman tolpalta ja suunnaksi -> ottais lämpöä ja vauhtia Ala-Lemu:ssa ja suuntais Littoistenjärvelle ja jos kiinnostaa/jaksaa/huvittaa niin jatkais sieltä vielä Vakkelle/Pääskyvuorelle ..

----------


## MTB 50+

> Meinasin mennä huoltamaan Maverikin keulaa, kun se päästi öljyt vaimenninpatruunasta tulvimaan säätökorkin raosta ulos. Alkaa muuten tulla mitta täyteen turhan tiuhasta huoltovälistä. No huolto jäi sikseen kun Schwalben tubeleskumi oli räjähtänyt itseksen pois vanteelta ja kahvikupillinen stanin tiivistyslitkua oli roiskunut kaikkien 4 harrastuspyörän päälle ja pitkin varastoa. Puoliksi kuivuneet mähtärät lähti onneksi parin tunnin kiivaan harjapesun jälkeen pois.
> 
> No siinä hinkatessa tuli mieleen, että otan ehjän keulan jäykkäperästä Maverikin tilalle. Kun molemmat keulat oli irroitettu, niin kävi ilmi alkeellinen moka - jäykkäperässä on 2 cm lyhyempi kaulapuki, eikä vaihto onnistunut. Voi vehnä!



Kypsyin Maverickin huoltoväleihin jo jokunen vuosi sitten. Ei siitä taida  kohtuullisen luotettavasti toimivaa keulaa saada.

----------


## Matti H

Lähdetään ajelee ja katotaan kuin kauan jaksaa pyörittää. Risalle polvelle voi osoittautua raskaaksikin. Tiedä häntä, en ole fiksillä neljän tunnin lenkkiä pidempää ajanut. Aikaa on joku kymmenen tuntia, mutta eihän tuo matka ota kuin jonkun kuus tuntia rauhallisella tahdilla. Ajelee sakkolenkkiä sitten jos muka jaksaa.

Elikäs jos jollain on kiinnostusta, ollaan lähdössä huomenna aamupäivällä kello 9 Littoisten monitoimitalolta. Suunta kohti Kemiötä ja siitä sitten sinne tänne. Sopii ihan hyvin vaikka maastopyörälle, maantiepyörälle mennään taasen auttamattoman hiljaa.

----------


## Mika.t

Lähteekö joku sunnuntaina johonkin aikaan lenkille? Vaikka impparista tai muutkin käy.

----------


## TeemuH

Äskeinen Littoisten kierto meni risujen raivaamiseksi. Joku oli miinoittanut ohikulkutien ja Littoistenjärven välissä olevia polkuja isoilla oksilla ja satunnaisilla kivillä. Kivet jätin paikoilleen, mutta oksat raivasin pois.

----------


## TeKu

Oliko kyseessä tämä polku?

----------


## TeemuH

Sama polku. Mietinkin ajaessa, että onko tämä sama polku, josta foorumilla hetki sitten tarinoitiin.  :Hymy:

----------


## TeKu

Onko tuosta legendaarisesta hullusta miehestä muuten näköhavaintoja, siis minkä ikäisestä ja näköisestä hepusta mahtaa olla kyse? Jos siis joskus sattuu tuolla hänen nimikkopolullaan tulemaan vastaan.

----------


## Matti H

> Lähdetään ajelee ja katotaan kuin kauan jaksaa pyörittää. Risalle polvelle voi osoittautua raskaaksikin. Tiedä häntä, en ole fiksillä neljän tunnin lenkkiä pidempää ajanut. Aikaa on joku kymmenen tuntia, mutta eihän tuo matka ota kuin jonkun kuus tuntia rauhallisella tahdilla. Ajelee sakkolenkkiä sitten jos muka jaksaa.



Ei mennyt kuuttakaan tuntia, vaikka käytiin Kokkilan lossirannassa kalialla. Oikein verraton lenkki tuo Kaarina - Paimio - Kemiö - Angelniemi - Halikko - Paimio - Kaarina. Ajoin jonkun verran yli 140 km, greenman taisi saada 150 täyteen pidemmällä siirtymällään. Aika kesäinen meininki, shortseilla koko matka. Koska ihmiskokeet ovat eettisesti hyväksyttyjä itselle tehtynä, kokeilin kuinka pienellä nestemäärällä läski kulkee. Litra vettä, puolen litran kokis ja yksi 33cl pullo kaljaa ei riittänyt mihinkään. Vaikka vauhti ei pudonnut, olo oli loppukilometreillä kauniistikin sanottuna käsittämättömän paska. Erittäin hyvä reeni pakkopyörityspyörillä!

Huomenna ajetaan taas topikin mukaisesti, Kuusiston poluilla!

----------


## Juha Jokila

Minäpä istun parhaillaan kahvilla Teijossa Sahajärven rannalla. Jotain 6 tuntia menny. Auto on tossa melkein vieressä jo.

----------


## Sti

> Oliko kyseessä tämä polku?



Tämän päivän lenkillä törmäsin vastaavaan esteiden virittelyyn-en tosin ollu HMP:lla, vaan Maarian suunnalla. Siellä on ollut näitä aiemminkin ja voi vaan ihmetellä, miksi joku virittää kalliopolun yli ristiin 3 puuläjää kilometrin sisään? Ehkä Maaria/Jäkärlä suunnalla on oma Hullu Miehensä? Ilman tätä runkojen raivaamista kiva lenkki -5h13min kivassa säässä. Petäsmäki 8tien alituksen jälkeen oli mennyt hakkuiden vuoksi oudoksi.

----------


## greenman

Loistava lenkki. Tasan 150 km tuli täyteen. Itse join kaikkineen noin 3 litraa joka riitti juuri ja juuri.
Raporttia plokissa.



Kuvassa liikennevalon vasemmalla puolella Varsinais-Suomen kovin menomesta, Ankkuribaari. Tänään olisi ollut Blues-ilta, harmi ettei ollut aikaa jäädä fiilistelemään.

----------


## artzi

> Loistava lenkki. Tasan 150 km tuli täyteen. Itse join kaikkineen noin 3 litraa joka riitti juuri ja juuri.
> Raporttia plokissa.
> 
> ... 
> 
> Kuvassa liikennevalon vasemmalla puolella Varsinais-Suomen kovin menomesta, Ankkuribaari. Tänään olisi ollut Blues-ilta, harmi ettei ollut aikaa jäädä fiilistelemään.



Sun ploki vaatii kirjautumaan fiksiplaneetalle vai mihin... 

Minä yritin ihmismäisemmin ajella, sentään mettän puolella. Marttilassa kävin tarkkailemassa tilannetta, videota/kuvaa saatan yhdistellä kunhan kerkiin. Teijon kommentteja odotellessa...

----------


## greenman

Linkki korjattu.

----------


## Ulla

Kesän ensimmäinen lenkki lyhkäisissä. Parin tunnin jälkeen muistin miksen ollut käyttänyt päivän pöksyjä pitkään aikaan, nehän olivat päin pyllyä! Lenkki jäi siis vähän kesken. Talven aikana aina unohtaa, miten oksanraapimat kirvelevät suihkussa. Ajettiin Kullaanvuorta sivuten retkeilyreittiä kohti Ruskoa, Paavo sahaili muutaman tapaninkaadon pois polulta mutta oikeastaan puita oli yllättävän vähän esteenä. Kehtaisko huomenna oikein maantiepyöräillä..?

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Teijon kommentteja odotellessa...



Ajoin noin 39 km melkein samoja polkuja kuin sääkin olit ajanut. Varsin selkeää ja hyvää polkua, teknisiä paikkoja jonkin verran ylläpitämässä mielenkiintoa ja yllättävän pajon nauloilla koottuja pitkospuita. Laavuja oli joka paikassa, mutta polttopuuta ei ollenkaan tai hyvin vähän. Ihmisiä tuli vastaan parisen kymmentä, myös yöpyjiä. Näin ekalla kerralla, kun joutui pysähtymään kartanlukuun vähän väliä, niin reitti oli riittävän pitkä päiväretkeksi, mutta seuraavalla kerralla pitäisi löytyä muutama tunti lisää ajettavaa. Säähän Artzi olet kolunnut niitä polkuja Saloon asti. Oliko siellä päin jotain ajamisen arvoisia pätkiä?

----------


## artzi

> Ajoin noin 39 km melkein samoja polkuja kuin sääkin olit ajanut. Varsin selkeää ja hyvää polkua, teknisiä paikkoja jonkin verran ylläpitämässä mielenkiintoa ja yllättävän pajon nauloilla koottuja pitkospuita. Laavuja oli joka paikassa, mutta polttopuuta ei ollenkaan tai hyvin vähän. Ihmisiä tuli vastaan parisen kymmentä, myös yöpyjiä. Näin ekalla kerralla, kun joutui pysähtymään kartanlukuun vähän väliä, niin reitti oli riittävän pitkä päiväretkeksi, mutta seuraavalla kerralla pitäisi löytyä muutama tunti lisää ajettavaa. Säähän Artzi olet kolunnut niitä polkuja Saloon asti. Oliko siellä päin jotain ajamisen arvoisia pätkiä?



Salosta Matildaan polkuja pitkin... ja eri polkuja takaisin. Siis tuo Teijon kierto plus jatkoa. Taitaa olla about toinen 40 km. Siinä on siis Salo - Lehmijärvi retkeilyreitti, enskapolkuja jne. Ja pikku pätkä samaa kuin Salo - Strömma pyöräilyreitti, nättiä hiekkatietä sekin. Mää vähän ajattelin kokeilla sitä tässä kevväällä... ehkä kesäloman alkuun. Vaikka se onkin mulle kova pala...

----------


## Juha Jokila

Kuvia Teijosta:
http://kotisivu.lumonetti.fi/tjokila/Teijo_mtb/web/

----------


## Matti H

> Marttilassa kävin tarkkailemassa tilannetta,



Olisi tietty kiva kuulla, mikä siellä on tilanne. Olisi tiistaille lenkkiä suunnitteilla, tuo on yksi vaihtoehto.





> Kuvia Teijosta:
> http://kotisivu.lumonetti.fi/tjokila/Teijo_mtb/web/



Hyvät kuvat, taas kerran.

----------


## artzi

> Olisi tietty kiva kuulla, mikä siellä on tilanne. Olisi tiistaille lenkkiä suunnitteilla, tuo on yksi vaihtoehto.



Jos nyt tämän kerran...    :Sarkastinen:  

Polut entisellään, mahtavia, mutta aika vaativia paikoitellen. Pitkokset samoin entisellään, paikoitellen lahoja, jossain joutuu kurvaileen lankkujen välillä etsien sitä joka kantaa. Muutama uusikin lankku kyllä oli. Ja uutta hakkuuta... myrskyn kaatamia muutama, ei häiritsevästi.

Mun mielestä kyllä ajettavaa, vaikkei priimaa. En mennyt koko kierrosta, mutta näyttää olevan märät paikat taas aika märkiä vielä. Pokkarilla otin kuvia/videon pätkiä. 





Hienoja Teijo-kuvia, joo. Pitää ostaa isompi läppäri kun menee kuvat yli ruudun, kele.

----------


## Matti H

> Polut entisellään, mahtavia, mutta aika vaativia paikoitellen. Pitkokset samoin entisellään, paikoitellen lahoja, jossain joutuu kurvaileen lankkujen välillä etsien sitä joka kantaa. Muutama uusikin lankku kyllä oli. Ja uutta hakkuuta... myrkyn kaatamia muutama, ei häiritsevästi.



Kiva video, menisi Marttilan esittelystä.

Noita tuulenkaatamiahan mää tarkoitin, polut on tulleet ajan myötä hyvinkin tutuiksi ja ovat tosiaan mahtavia. Vaativiahan mulle on kaikki polut. Pitkosten huonon kunnon totesin jo joulukuussa tekemälläni retkellä. Toivottavasti tekevät korjauksia jossain vaiheessa.

(täytyisköhän mennä vihdoinkin nukkumaan...)

----------


## MTB 50+

> Onko tuosta legendaarisesta hullusta miehestä muuten näköhavaintoja, siis minkä ikäisestä ja näköisestä hepusta mahtaa olla kyse? Jos siis joskus sattuu tuolla hänen nimikkopolullaan tulemaan vastaan.



Hullun Miehen henkilöllisyys ei sittenkään ole varma, joten ulkonäkökin on tuntematon.  Hän lienee mystinen Vaeltava Aave.  Varmaa on vain, että hän  on olemassa.

----------


## MTB 50+

> Kuvia Teijosta:
> http://kotisivu.lumonetti.fi/tjokila/Teijo_mtb/web/



En ole  moneen vuoteen Teijossa ajamassa, mutta nyt täytyy mennä. Hianoi kuvei !

----------


## Juha Jokila

> En ole  moneen vuoteen Teijossa ajamassa, mutta nyt täytyy mennä. Hianoi kuvei !



Olisiko tässä jo paikka toteuttaa mtb-Turun nettisivuilla tulevaa ohjelmaa kohdassa varmaan 10 vuotta kummitellut retki Teijoon? Jollain mun kuhankuonovideollakin lopussa kuulee kuinka Teijon poluista haaveillaan. hehh.. Kiitos polunraivaaja-Arzin, nyt alkaa olla jo paikallistuntemustakin.

----------


## Matti H

Ei sulla Juha satu tiistaina vapaapäivää olemaan? Autolla Saloon ja Teijoon & takas.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Pokkarilla otin kuvia/videon pätkiä. 
> ...
> Hienoja Teijo-kuvia, joo. Pitää ostaa isompi läppäri kun menee kuvat yli ruudun, kele.



Marttilavideokin on ihan siisti. Meneekö sulla paljon aikaa videokameran virittelyyn? Siis ilmeisesti sulla oli joku jalusta mukana.

Sopivan kuvakoon valinta on aika haastavaa, kun FHD resolla pieni ei ole hyvä ja kännyssä tai pikkuläppärissä ne ei mahdu ruudulle. Muistan viel ajan kun yli 50 kt:n kuvia ei suositeltu nettijakoon. Nyt tuossakin galleriassa keskikoko on jotain 800 kt.

-> Matti H: Ei mulla arkena ole vapaata. Iltavuoroviikko muutenkin. Salossa oli kyllä autokaupan pihassa yks -05 farmari Passatti, joka sai taskut polttelemaan. Aika samanlainen kuin Akilla, mutta ei ainakaan päälle päin tuunattu.

----------


## Matti H

> -> Matti H: Ei mulla arkena ole vapaata. Iltavuoroviikko muutenkin. Salossa oli kyllä autokaupan pihassa yks -05 farmari Passatti, joka sai taskut polttelemaan. Aika samanlainen kuin Akilla, mutta ei ainakaan päälle päin tuunattu.



Aattelin vaan jos sulla olis lomapäiviä ollu. Samalla reissulla olisi tosiaan voinu käydä tinkimässä pasuunan alle. Kelpaisi körötellä Hettaan ilman hikeä.

----------


## artzi

> Marttilavideokin on ihan siisti. Meneekö sulla paljon aikaa videokameran virittelyyn? Siis ilmeisesti sulla oli joku jalusta mukana.
> 
> Sopivan kuvakoon valinta on aika haastavaa, kun FHD resolla pieni ei ole hyvä ja kännyssä tai pikkuläppärissä ne ei mahdu ruudulle. Muistan viel ajan kun yli 50 kt:n kuvia ei suositeltu nettijakoon. Nyt tuossakin galleriassa keskikoko on jotain 800 kt.
> ...



Ihan pikana lennosta tuokin on räiskitty. Kiva paikka kun löytyy, heitä Ixuksen mini(mini)jalustalla (13,5 - 21 cm) turpeen/kannon/kiven päälle, tai tarranauhan pätkällä puun kylkeen (mikä toimii yllättävän hyvin). Nauhoitus päälle ja ajelemaan, akkua pitää säästää, eli tarkistusta ei voi tehdä, enkä edes jaksa uusintoja ottaa, vaan kerralla purkkiin, kotona näkee onko ok eli ei. Ajokuvat on tehty kävelemällä kamera kädessä   :Hymy:   Mahdotonta hallita tarkennusta sun muuta tuolla automaatilla. Ja aurinkoinen keli on myrkkyä pokkarille. Tällä kertaa en edes yrittänyt parannella kuvaa, heitin vain peräkkäin parhaita otoksia.

Joo... nyt sun kuvat on 1 422px × 800px, mikä on kyllä isompi kuin yleensä netissä (?), perusläpärin (monen pöytänäyttökin) max reso on ehkä tavallisimmillaan 1366 x 768, mini tahi ei. Siitä kun poistaa reunat, eli nuo edellinen/seuraava linkit jne, kuva ei saisi olla kuin... paljon pienempi. Sitten taas isolla pöytänäytöllä ne on tyhmän pieniä, varmaan. Niin että laita mitä lystäät   :Hymy:    Tai sitten sellainen galleriakoodi, joka tsekkaa näytön reson, ja heittää sen mukaan eri kokoisen kuvan... 

Jos kiinnostaa tahi ei, niin tältä se näyttää... käytössä F11 kikka.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Joo... nyt sun kuvat on 1 422px × 800px, mikä on kyllä isompi kuin yleensä netissä (?), perusläpärin (monen pöytänäyttökin) max reso on ehkä tavallisimmillaan 1366 x 768, mini tahi ei.



Mulla pöytänäyttö ja läppäri telakassa kiinni ja molemmissa 1920x1200 reso. Tuota pienemmät kuvat näyttää tosiaan aika ankeilta.

----------


## Ulla

Nykyisillä MTB-Turun sivuilla kummittelee vaikka mitä. Uusia odotellessa...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Juha Jokila

Kuinka pitkään "Cyclo"-lenkillä ajetaan?

----------


## Matti H

2-2,5 tuntia yleensä. Eikä pahemmin taukoilla.

----------


## Matti H

Kyllä kelpasi palautella! 

Sunnuntailenkillä oli tänään mahtavat kahdeksan kuskia ja kalustoa asiaankuuluvasti ihan laidasta laitaan. Ajettiin Pihvin vetämänä Kuusiston maston pään hienossa kunnossa olevia polkuja. Leppoisa meininki, kiitos seurueelle ja hatunnosto "pitkämatkalaisille" kun jaksatte ajella Kaarinaan saakka hikoilemaan.

----------


## Yeti

Cyclo on ilmeisesti hauska laji, vaikken suoraan huomannut eroja verrattuna maastopyöräilyyn. Hyvä lenkki ja varmasti oikein leppoisa joillekin.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Vähän kuvittelin lähteväni cycloilemaan tänään, mutta ajan kulku pääsi yllättämään. Ulkoilutin sitten tiivistyslitkuista pestyä hiilikuitua vastaavan ajan, mutta alusta vaihtui vain kolmesti ylittäessäni maantien poikki kaivettua hiekkapätkää. Gps-loggeri paljasti surkean keskinopeuteni. Ennen oli paljon rennompaa ilman mitään mittareita.

-> Yeti, oletko hankkinut uuden kameran GH2?

----------


## Yeti

> ...
> 
> -> Yeti, oletko hankkinut uuden kameran GH2?



Jeps, maaliskuussa ostin. Videokuvausominaisuudet houkuttelivat eniten, mutta onhan se hyvä stillkuviinkin.

----------


## Ulla

Ei kukaan kotona päivän lehden ja skannerin kanssa olisi? Kuulemma sinne on päässyt juttu illan BMX-kisasta.

----------


## Pave

Muistakaapa Turun BMX-racing-cupin avaus tänään klo 17.30 alkaen Kupittaalla.
 Ei osallistumismaksuja, ei palkintoja (avauskisassa), omat vakuutusturvat.
Kypärä ja jarrullinen pyörä pitää olla.

Myös ma 25.6., ma 20.8. ja ma 15.10. kisataan. Sponsori vahvistetaan myöhemmin.

----------


## Ulla

Joo-o, työkaveri antoi hiukan yliampuvan kuvan lehtijutusta..

Kiitos kuitenkin kaikille kisaan osallistuneille! Jatketaan juhannuksen jälkeisenä maanantaina.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> ...tosiaan voinu käydä tinkimässä pasuunan alle. Kelpaisi körötellä Hettaan ilman hikeä.



Pää halkeaa autoa miettiessä. arg, en mää ole eläessäni ostanu kuin yhden auton.

----------


## greenman

Osta cyclocrossari.

----------


## Matti H

> Pää halkeaa autoa miettiessä. arg, en mää ole eläessäni ostanu kuin yhden auton.



ot

Uutta autoa tuskin mietit vaihtoehtona, eli siltä pohjalta. Farmari on kätevä, kattokaiteisiin saa telineet fillareille kiinni ja pienissäkin farkuissa on sen verran tilaa, että mahdutte tarvittaessa koko ruokakunnan voimin kyytiin. Ilmastointi on jees, että lenkille tai sisseilemään pääsee lähtemään freesinä. Bensa maksaa jäätävästi, kannattaa hakea edes hiukan pienikulutuksinen auto kun ajat kuitenkin työmatkaakin. Aika tärkeää on, että huoltokulut on pienet. Diiselillä kulkee lossit, rekka-autot ja maansiirtokoneet, henkilöauto on bensiinikäyttöinen ja tämä vaikuttaa yllättävästi huoltokuluihin. Jos sulla on joku tuttu korjaamo, jossa olet tuota vanhaa volkkariasi käyttänyt ja homma on pelannut, voisit ehkä ajatella pysymistä merkissä. Vanhan kolmoskoppasi tai Akimallin Passatin kaltaista panssarivaunufiilistä et kyllä nykyvolsuista tavoita, heppoisemmiksi ovat menneet. Sama pätee kyllä kaikkiin merkkeihin.

Mun mielestä taloudellisesti järkevin auto on sellainen, jonka ostat merkkiliikkeestä, ja uuteen käytettyyn vaihtaessasi samassa liikkeessä auto häviää jobbarille. Siinä kohtia arvonalennus ei ole kummoinenkaan, ja auto on merkkiliikkeestä myytynä kuitenkin jonkinmoisessa kunnossa. Edellinen meidän siviiliauto maksoi neljän vuoden ja n. 60 tkm aikana arvonalennuksena ehkä 4500€ ja korjauskuluina jarrupaloja, polttimoita, renkaita ja taisiko olla akku. Sellaisia asioita kuin ajamisen ilo ja auton tuoma arvostus tuolla rahalla ei saanut, mutta noh... oli kuitenkin viileä ja ikäänsä nähden turvallinen. Ja sama meininki jatkuu.

Ja radio!  :Leveä hymy: 

Ei tossa käytettyä autoa ostaessa voi muuta kun minimoida riskit ja toivoa parasta. Asiaa voi lähestyä aika monelta kantilta, eikä varmaan mikään ole se ihan oikea. Taalat tiskiin, ei se ole kuin auto, cyclocrossarin hankinta on vaikeampaa! (Ellei se ole loppuunmyyntitarjouksessa Evansilla)

/ot

----------


## Juha Jokila

> ot
> 
> Uutta autoa tuskin mietit vaihtoehtona, eli siltä pohjalta. 
> 
> /ot



OT jatkuu

Aika monta pointia osui kyllä. Periatteessa haussa olevat mallit ovat aika vähissä. Ongelma syntyy autoyksilön kunnon ja kustannusriskien arvioinnista. Velkarahalla en halua autoa ostaa ja olisi hyvä, että Hettan matkalla voisi syödä pihviä eikä vaan katsella autoa. Se Salosta löytynyt Passatti on tällainen edestä ja takaa.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> OT jatkuu



Kommentoidaan nyt kun mut oli tuolla aiemmin mainittukin näköjään... Mun Passatti on toiminu ainakin suht  luotettavasti. Ei voi moittia myöskään taloudessa vielä pidempään ollutta  vastaavaa dieseliä. Toi Juhan katsomahan on teknisesti oikeastaan sama auto kuin meidän viime vuosituhannen versiot - pientä muutosta pelleissä lähinnä. 1.8T kuluttaa maantiellä jopa kohtuullisen vähän, mutta saahan sieltä ajotyylistä riippuen menemään paljonkin tavaraa läpi. Itselläni keskikulutus taajamassa nippa nappa alle kympin. Eturipustukset ovat noissa olleet se kuuluisa ongelmakohta, mutta ilmeisesti materiaalia on jossain vaiheessa parannettu kun ei ole tarvinnut enää viime aikoina pahemmin vaihdella. Etupään ripustukset on toteutettu usealla tukivarrella eikä niihin voi vaihtaa palloniveliä erikseen. Jos kuuluu kolinaa jollain nopeuksilla kuopista ajettaessa, niin melkoisella varmuudella on vaihtotöitä edessä. Nykyään eivät tosin ole enää edes kovin kalliita. Itse päädyin aikoinaan Passattiin lähinnä sen takia, että Golffit olivat huonommin varusteltuja sekä yllättäen myös kalliimpia. Yleisenä VW-kommenttina voisi vielä heittää, että pitäydy nelisylinterisissä ja manuaalivaihteisissa.

Passateista puheenollen tulikin juuri mieleeni, että olisi kiinnostusta ostaa uudempi, pienillä kilometreillä ja hyvillä varusteilla oleva TDI-farmari. Sellaisen löytyessä olisi vastaava vanhempi ja paljon ajettu vapaana.

----------


## Baas 009

Kun täällä kerrankin puhutaan siitä meikäläisen toisestakin harrastuksesta, pitäähän siihen puuttua.

Käytettyä ostaessa on kaksi vaihtoehtoa. Ostaa vähänkäytetty, jolla on ehkä vähän parempi luotettavuus, status ja kenties yleinen varustelu- ja kuntotaso vähäisemmästä iästä johtuen. Tällaista autoa huollatetaan liikkeessä, arvonalenema on merkittävä, ja auton pitomentaliteetti yleensä on se että se pitää vaihtaa kun siitä vielä saa jotain. Suuri riski näissä on se että auton arvostus yhtäkkiä romahtaa jostain syystä, esim. ilmenevä tyyppivika joka laskee kaikkien arvoa.
Näitä ovat siis autot jotka maksavat 10ke ja enemmän, ja ovat alle 200kkm ajettuja.

Toinen vaihtoehto on edellisiä hieman vanhemmat ja enemmän ajetut, jotka nykyään ovat jo hyvinkin turvallisia ja käyttökelpoisia varustelun ja muiden ominaisuuksien osalta. Näissä sitten vaihtelu on äärimmäisen suurta. Suurin riski on auton kunto, joka ei välttämättä näy päälle, ja vaatii asioihin paneutumista selvittää auton todellinen kunto. Luotettavuus hyvillä yksilöillä on erittäin lähellä edellistä ryhmää, pl. täydet pommit mutta huolellinen ostetun koslan valinta vähentää tiellejäämisen vaaraa. Näissä auton arvo on jo niin pieni, että huollattaminen liikkeessä ei ole järkevää auton arvoon nähden, eikä myöskään auta arvon säilyttämisessä. Toisaalta taas arvonalenema on jo huomattavasti pienempi, parhailla tapauksilla 0, vaikka auto käyttöarvoltaan vastaa liki 10ke autoa.

Itselläni kaikki kolme kotteroa kuuluvat jälkimmäiseen ryhmään, ja kahden niistä arvonalenema on 0, ja kolmannen lähes 0. Ajoautoista kummallakin on ajettu alle 300kkm, ja hyvin toimivia vuosia vielä runsaasti edessä. Statusarvo molemmilla on olematon, mutta olen oppinut olemaan siitä piittaamatta. Ratkaisevaa on itteä miellyttävät ominaisuudet, luotettavuus ja kustannukset.

Typerintä todennäköisesti on joko ostaa uusi auto, tai sitten erittäin vähän ajettu ja ajaa sillä 100kkm. Tällöin saa niskaansa normaalit huoltokustannukset, jotka uusissa ja vanhoissa ovat nykyään jokseenkin samat, ja lisäksi erittäin hävyttömän arvonalennuksen.

Edellämainittuja aki-mallin passatteja mullakin on yksi, on osoittautunut toimivaksi. Kyseisestä yksilöstä on nuo tukivarsiviat jossain vaiheessa korjattu, eivätkä ole ainakaan vielä uusiutuneet. 110hv:n jakajapumppudiiseli ei kovin rivakkaan nelivetoista panssarivaunua liikuta, mutta liikenteen mukana on pysytty, kohtuullisesti jopa ~1600kg autotraileria perässä raahaten. Maantiellä ko. laite on elementissään, menee kuin juna. Kaupungissa ärsyttävän kankea. 

Ja lopuksi, kaksi varustetta mitä ilman autoa ei osteta. Ilmastointi, ja vakionopeudensäädin. Ilman ko. varusteita olevat nykyautot saa minun puolestani lähettää vaikka afrikkaan. 

-Ville

----------


## fillaristi

> Pää halkeaa autoa miettiessä. arg, en mää ole eläessäni ostanu kuin yhden auton.



Ja heti jo vaihtamassa. Älä ny Juha hosu...

----------


## Matti H

Jos se on tuo Salon autotalon 1.8T, kilometrit on ainakin maltilliset ja auto siistin oloinen.

Meillä oli huushollissa ammattiautona -04 mallin 1.9 TDI, pienitehoisin eli varmaan sillä 110hv koneella, ja vielä nelilovisella perusautomaatilla. Kiihtyvyys mitattiin kalenterista. Sai lempinimen Pulkka.

----------


## makkeli

> Käytettyä ostaessa on kaksi vaihtoehtoa. Ostaa vähänkäytetty, jolla on ehkä vähän parempi luotettavuus, status ja kenties yleinen varustelu- ja kuntotaso vähäisemmästä iästä johtuen.



Ja unohtaa kansan suosikit: Skooda, Folkkari, Voortti, Tojoota... Niissä on ylimääräistä hintaa. Ihan niin kuin villareissakin Raadoni on yhtä hyvä fillari kuin Spessu... :Vink:

----------


## Matti H

Ei se kansa välttämättä väärässä ole. Skodat, Volkkarit, Fordit ja Toyotat on sellaisia autoja, joissa hinta-laatusuhde on kohdallaan, käytettynäkin.

Polkupyörissä on komponenteilla niin suuri merkitys, että ei voi verrata. Samaa tunneperäistä merkkiuskollisuutta silti, kuten allekirjoittaneen Surly-uskovaisuus.

Onhan ne ihan vitun hyviä...

----------


## greenman

Jos Surly tekisi autoja, en ehkä ostaisi. :P

----------


## Juha Jokila

Kiitoksia neuvoista. Vanha Golf olis nyt siinä tilassa, ettei arvo enää juurikaan laske ja kilsoja voi olla jäljellä satatonniakin. Kattelin tossa A6 allroadilla on aika huikea arvon pudotus. Passatin hinnalla sais 2,7 l tuplaturbon ja vois vielä pitää Golffin varalla.  :Vink:

----------


## Matti H

Eräs merkkikorjaamon henkilö puhui joskus noista 2,7 l koneista ja todella pitkästä tikusta samassa lauseessa...

----------


## Matti H

> Jos Surly tekisi autoja

----------


## Juha Jokila

Korkeen auton katolle on vaikea nostaa fillari. Mahtaako Passatin kattotelineeseen sopiakkaan enää 4 fillaritelinettä?

----------


## SuperD

> Typerintä todennäköisesti on joko ostaa uusi auto



Oho?!? Takuu, huolettomat kilometrit, pieni todennäköisyys sille että jättää tielle, ei kilinää tai kolinaa, pieni kulutus, ympäristöystävällisyys, kaikki toimii, kolariturvallisuus, luistonesto & ajonvakautusjärjestelmä pitämään tumpeloita paremmin tiellä and the list goes on....

Onhan noita syitä kun tarkemmin alkaa pohtimaan. Rahaa siinä toki on kiinni, mutta harvemmin autoa sijoitukseksi hankitaan

----------


## Hääppönen

> Korkeen auton katolle on vaikea nostaa fillari. Mahtaako Passatin kattotelineeseen sopiakkaan enää 4 fillaritelinettä?



Aikanaan Polon kattotelineelle sopi viisi fillaria. Nykyisen Golfin katolle menee heittämällä neljä ja Passat`han on isompi...

----------


## Matti H

> Korkeen auton katolle on vaikea nostaa fillari. Mahtaako Passatin kattotelineeseen sopiakkaan enää 4 fillaritelinettä?



Aki voi neuvoa sua sen Passatin madaltamisessa! 

Ei vaiskaan, ei tuo kai vielä paha ole. Meillä oli ajatus Corolla Verson jättämisestä itselle aktiivipalveluksen jälkeen, mutta juuri tämä korkeus ja pyörän kuljetus katolla oli yksi syy siihen, että se jatkoi matkaa ja hommattiin litteämpi Corolla.

Uusi kattotelinekään ei olisi kovin kallis: http://volkswagen.fi/vv-auto/shop_pr...pen&db=vw4.nsf Kätevä kiinnittää ja varmasti mahtuu sun fillaritelineet.

----------


## timppi

^ Mun mielestä koko autoilu on typerää juuri tällä hetkellä.. Helvetin kallista puuhaa siihen nähden, että viikonloppuisin saa käydä automarketista hakemassa keissin kaljaa ja paketin makkaraa.. No, ehkä sitä tulee muuhunkin käytettyä, mutta mikäli vain olisi ollenkaan mahdollista, luopuisin tuosta vehkeestä heti..

----------


## Matti H

> mutta mikäli vain olisi ollenkaan mahdollista, luopuisin tuosta vehkeestä heti..



Varmaan aika monen kohdalla pitää paikkansa.

----------


## hullukoira

Ja sitten välillä toiseen asiaan.

Jos perjatai-iltana ei kalja maistu, niin tarjoan Piikkiössä sekakäytön omaisen kierroksen metsiköissä, hiekkateillä, avokalliolla, pitkoksilla ja asfaltilla. Lähtö klo 20.00 Piikkiön keskusurheilukentältä. Lähtöaikaa ja paikkaa voidaan vielä tavittaessa rukata. Ajon aikana voidaan ratkaista myös Juhan autonvalinta.

----------


## miku80

^mistäs lähtö olis? Se 19.00 kuulosti paremmalt nii ois enempi sitä valosaa aikaa ...

----------


## KriHa

> Oho?!? Takuu, huolettomat kilometrit, pieni todennäköisyys sille että jättää tielle, ei kilinää tai kolinaa, pieni kulutus, ympäristöystävällisyys, kaikki toimii, kolariturvallisuus, luistonesto & ajonvakautusjärjestelmä pitämään tumpeloita paremmin tiellä and the list goes on....



Oletko ostanut uusia autoja viime aikoina, niissä nimittäin viat eivät ole harvinaisia. Omaan laadukkaana pidettyyn japanilaismerkkiseen autoon tehtiin takuuaikana korjauksia tuhansien eurojen edestä. Kumma kyllä, takuun päättymisen jälkeen auto toiminut kuin kello, viimeisen puolentoista vuoden / 45 tkm:n aikana ei mitään vikoja, kopkop.  :Vink:

----------


## hullukoira

> ^mistäs lähtö olis? Se 19.00 kuulosti paremmalt nii ois enempi sitä valosaa aikaa ...



Lähdetään 19.00, jos se on parempi. Eli perjantaina klo 19.00 Piikkiön keskusurheilukentältä: http://g.co/maps/msf4v (Kaarinan keskustasta tuonne kampeaa n. 20 min.) 
Ajoa: 1,5-3 tuntia
vauhti: Matti H:n palauttava
Tervetuloa!

----------


## miku80

Oon messis ellei mitään akuuttia tule ..

----------


## bomba

Aatana, menin sitten viikonloppuna kompuroimaan ja mursin isovarpaani sekä yliojensin polveni. Vieläpä ilman maastopyörän vaikutusta, eli ihan jalkaisin oltiin liikkeellä. Ei siis tartte ihmetellä, miksei bombaa näy muutamaan viikkoon lenkeillä...


_(kuva ei ole itse tapahtumasta, vaan lainattu lähteestä cartinafinland.fi)_

----------


## miku80

^ mitä opimme tästä? ajellaan vaan pyörillä  :Vink:  .. pikaista toipumista!

----------


## Matti H

Paranemisia bobma!

Hullukoiran lenkille ei valitettavasti kykene. Olisi ollut kiinnostavaa nähdä palautuisinko omalla palautumisvauhdillani. Vaikka ei ole oikeastaan mistä palautua.

----------


## Ulla

Ei meinaa tunnit vuorokaudessa riittää, mutta otin optimistisesti pyörän ja lenkkikamppeet mukaan töihin, jos vaikka ehtisinkin Impivaaraan kuudeksi.

----------


## Mika.t

Jätä työt töihin kyllä ne huomiseen odottaa =)

----------


## Ulla

Jään huomenna lomalle, joten perinteinen kaikki valmiiksi ennen sitä -härdelli on menossa.

----------


## Antero_

Telineistä tuli mieleen, mulla oli entinen auto Honda Civic. Uutta autoa hankkiessa jäi ylimääräiseksi kattotelineet, sopivat 01-> Civiciin. Nyt ovat pölyttyneet varastossa. Saa hakea pois nimelliseen hintaan, jos joku sattuisi vaikka pyörän kuljetukseen tarvitsemaan.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Kävin Salossa, nyt olis Golffi kaupan keskiverto fillaria halvemmalla. Toimii.

----------


## timppi

Kiitti torstailenkistä.. Oli hemmetin hienoa kruisailua :Vink:

----------


## Ulla

Jep, vetäjä oli ihan rautaa tänään, ja meno niin smuuttia. Lisää tällaisia kruiseja!  :Hymy:

----------


## SuperD

Yksi tykkää, kaikki tykkää!  :Leveä hymy: 
Oli kyllä kovasti miellyttävä ajelu, suosittelen herralle kunniamainintaa!

----------


## peruspertti

Yhdyn edellisiin. Oikein mukava oli lenkki.

----------


## kijas

Oliko Turusta muita messilään menijöitä kuin minä ja Jussi?

----------


## Sti

Kiitokset myös täältä suunnalta torstailenkistä vetäjälle & kanssa-ajajille! Kuten koitin Impparissa kertoa, niin suurimmilta osin uutta polkua - mahtava lenkki. Endomondo käppyrä näytti hassulta Vakka-Suomentien ja Suikkilan välillä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## hullukoira

> Hullukoiran lenkille ei valitettavasti kykene. Olisi ollut kiinnostavaa nähdä palautuisinko omalla palautumisvauhdillani.



Näitä lenkkjä saa viimeistään tilaamalla lisää. Ja uskoisin että olisit palautunut, sillä luulen että taas huomenna minusta tuntuu kuin olisi vesijohtoputkella pahoinpidelty.

Kiitos Akille ja Mikulle lenkkiseurasta. Lähtöpaikalta lähtöpaikalle tuli 42 km vähän alle kolmeen tuntiin. Mainiota menoa ja hyvin ne täpärit näytti hiekkatielläkin kulkevan.

----------


## Matti H

Huominen cyclolenkki olisi ajatus vetää kaatopaikka-Vansvuori-akselilla. Osin unelmabaanaa, mutta hetkittäin synkeää risukkotunkkamista. Hongkong kello 19, omat vesijohtoputket mukaan. Mulla sitä on pyörän rungossa.

----------


## ZeiR

> Oliko Turusta muita messilään menijöitä kuin minä ja Jussi?



Joo.

----------


## greenman

> Mulla sitä on pyörän rungossa.



Mää tuun kanssa pataraudalla.

----------


## fillaristi

Tullaan tullaan. Tuun sekoittaan pakkaa alumiinilla...

----------


## Teemu

Aissaakeli. Meikäläinen ei pääse huomenna tuomaan halveksittavaa keinokuitua sinne metallimiesten rinnalle, kun tarttee toista kompostiittipyörää käydä ajeluttamassa Espoossa.

----------


## hullukoira

Kaatopaikka-Vansvuori kuulosta kiintoisalta, harmi että pitää huominen lenkki jättää väliin. Jos jollakulla on gps-härveli mukana, niin reitti olisi kiva nähdä. Pari viikkoa sitten kävin valloittamassa kyseisen vuoren ja eilenkin käytiin aika lähellä.

----------


## Matti H

Kyllä kai äijillä kaiken maailman haitekkia kulkee mukana.

----------


## Matti H

Ensi sunnuntaina 3.6. näillä näkymin tarjolla sekä pitkä päivälenkki että iltacyclot. Lisää infoa viikolla, mutta pitkästä ajosta kiinnostuneet merkatkaa Turun kierto kalentereihinne. Oiva reeni jos vaikka Tahko ahistaa. Ja harvemminpa sitä ajaa kaksi lenkkiä kerralla!

----------


## makkeli

Kuhankuonolla oli ruuhkaksi asti pyöräilijöitä. Peräti kaksi tuli vastaan, se tarkoittaa sitä, että yli 10% ulkoilijoista oli fillarilla liikenteessä.

Oli järkiveto aloittaa kierros Kangenmiekan parkkikselta, puolimatkan tauko veden täydennyksineen osui luontotalolle. 45 km matkalle oli kyllä aivan liikaa lahoja pitkoksia ja kaatuneita puita. Eikä sieltä vielä tässä vaiheessa kevättä kuivanakaan selvinnyt.

----------


## Yeti

> ...
> Oli järkiveto aloittaa kierros Kangenmiekan parkkikselta, puolimatkan tauko veden täydennyksineen osui luontotalolle.
> ...



Kangenmiekalla on myös käyttökelpoinen lähde, nimestä huolimatta (Käärmelähde).

----------


## makkeli

> Kangenmiekalla on myös käyttökelpoinen lähde, nimestä huolimatta (Käärmelähde).



Heh  :Sekaisin: 

Vanhassa kuusenoksassa Mr. Yeti kirjoitti 20.07.2010, 13.57

"Ei Käärmelähde näytä kovin houkuttelevalta. Puhdistuksen jälkeen vesi on varmasti ok, mutta en joisi sitä suoraan."

----------


## Matti H

Kyllä siitä joku on juonut ja henkiin jäänyt, olisko ollut viimeisellä Paarmabonanzalla. En nyt muista kuka oli.

Niinjuu, ulkopuolisesta paineesta johtuen tänään ulkoilee alumiinin ja hiilikuidun epäpyhä liitto. Droppitankoja lenkillä ainakin kaksin kappalein.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Se lähde ei ole aina hirveän runsasvetinen ja montussa on paljon maatuvaa lehteä ym. iljettävää. Mataluudesta johtuen siitä on vaikea ottaa vettä sotkematta pohjamutaa joukkoon. Kai se muuten on juotavaa.

----------


## Matti H

Pääsekkö sää Juha urbaanilenkille ens sunnuntaina? Ajetaan kaikki polut.

----------


## Yeti

> Heh 
> 
> Vanhassa kuusenoksassa Mr. Yeti kirjoitti 20.07.2010, 13.57
> 
> "Ei Käärmelähde näytä kovin houkuttelevalta. Puhdistuksen jälkeen vesi on varmasti ok, mutta en joisi sitä suoraan."



Juu, sen jälkeen olen juonut, ja ainakin kesän alkupuolella se on ihan hyvä, mutta ei välttämättä kuivan kesän loppupuolella.

----------


## artzi

Kolme sivua taaksepäin oli Teijosta puhetta... kesäloman alkutempauksena sinne olisi nyt mahdollista päästä jonoa muodostamaan. Aikataulu on tarkentumatta, mutta alustavasti näin:

Su 10.6 klo ~ 6.30  ??? *Paitsi jos sataa...* 
Lähtö Salon torilta, suunta Teijon yläpäähän, Nenustannummen parkkipaikalle. Golfkenttä kiertäen, Lehmijärven uimarannan ja Kirjakkalan ruukkialueen kautta. Tällä osuudella on vain pikkuisen asfalttia, pikkuteitä, tunkkausta (ylä-/alamäkeen) ja pieniä pätkiä polku vielä tulollaan (~ 1 km), ei sovi heikkohermoisille. Paikoitellen siis hankalampaa, mutta pääosin aivan priima polkuja. Matkan kestoarvio 3.5 t, jotain 35 km. 

Nenustannummi klo ~ 10.00 
Nenustannummesta voi liittyä jonoon, ja haluaa ajaa vain Teijon retkeilyalueen lenkin (alle 40 km, puolimatkassa luontotalo, josta saa vettä/kahvia jne.). Teijon keskustassa oleva kyläsauna auki kesäaikana su 16-19 (paree varnistaa kuitenkin). 

Teijon lenkin jälkeen taas takaisin Salon keskustaan päin, eri reittiä tietysti mahdollisuuksien mukaan (ja mennäänhän sentään eri suuntaan...). Lehmijärvi - Salo osuus lähes kokonaan eri reittiä, eli merkattua retkeilyreittiä, jossa polkuja ja metsätietä. Jos olen yksin, saatan tulla takaisin mittarillakin   :Hymy:  

Kisahuuman taustalta Salosta tulleen tiedon mukaan Salon puolen reitistä (Salo - Lehmijärvi retkeilyreitti jne.) on myrskynkaatamat putsattu. Ne ja muut epäselvät kohdat kävin itsekkin ajamassa, ja hyvältä näyttää. Itselleni ensimmäinen noin pitkä matka tänä vuonna, eli tällä lenkillä ei ajeta kovaa (ei saa sekoittaa turkulaisten tavalliseen "Tällä lenkillä ei ajeta kovaa"-vauhtiin). 

Kiinnostuneita?

Edittiä:
Lisämuuttuja tähän, ajoin juuri metsää päin. Käsi pipi. Katotaan kui paranee...

Edittiä:
Käsi paranee, väriä löytyy, mutta kestää jo ajamista. Kukaan ei ole lämmennyt retkelle? Aikataulu voipi muuttua, riippuu siitä lähteekö joku eli ei. 

Su EI ajeta jarruttelematta, ettei tule uusi pipi...

----------


## Matti H

Cyclot ajettu seitsemän kuskin voimin. Vauhti oli tällä kertaa palauttava miinus. Välillä jumpattiin laatujuurakossa, 6 bar painein vältti rengasrikot, eikä käynyt kuten maastopyörällä viime sunnuntaina. Lämpimästä kelistä huolimatta jalat lämpeni vasta loppulenkistä. Kiitos kaikille taas, oli kivaa.

----------


## fillaristi

On se vaan hienoa ajaa metsässä pyörällä, saunoa päälle ja nesteytys Karhulla. Kesä o hienoo...

----------


## Yeti

Cyclocross on hieno laji. Kiitos lenkistä.

----------


## JiiH

Joo, oli laatujumppaa laatujuurakoissa, varsinkin kun oli ihan cyclolla cycloilemassa. Hienoa oli, kiitos.

Kiitos myös haavansidontatarpeista, jokohan nyt ymmärtäisi ottaa omat reppuun mukaan, ehkä viisi vuotta ollut mielessä että pitäisi...

----------


## greenman

> Joo, oli laatujumppaa laatujuurakoissa, varsinkin kun oli ihan cyclolla cycloilemassa. Hienoa oli, kiitos.
> 
> Kiitos myös haavansidontatarpeista, jokohan nyt ymmärtäisi ottaa omat reppuun mukaan, ehkä viisi vuotta ollut mielessä että pitäisi...



Haavalaput ja pätkä harsoa ei tosiaan paljoa paina repun pohjalla.

Muutenkin oli mukavaa...

Laitan sen gps-käppyrän kaikille kiinnostuneille, jahka saan aikaiseksi.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Pääsekkö sää Juha urbaanilenkille ens sunnuntaina? Ajetaan kaikki polut.



Saattaisin päästäkkin. Just nyt on molemmat joustopyörät rikki ja odottaa osia tai huoltoaikaa.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Kiitos myös haavansidontatarpeista, jokohan nyt ymmärtäisi ottaa omat reppuun mukaan, ehkä viisi vuotta ollut mielessä että pitäisi...



Minulla on ollut tällainen Ortlebin pakkaus vahvennettuna omavalintaisilla sidetarpeilla. On pysynyt kuivana ja ehjänä jo useita vuosia, vaikka on pyörinyt repussa jokaisella lenkillä.

----------


## kijas

http://www.avalanchecup.com/ckfinder...20DIMANCHE.pdf

----------


## greenman

Täällä oli vielä se käppyrä sunnuntain cyclosta.

----------


## timppi

> http://www.avalanchecup.com/ckfinder...20DIMANCHE.pdf



Onko tää se maratooni, josta oli lehdessäkin puhetta siinä teamskins/henkka -jutussa?

----------


## greenman

Lähetin juuri Tahkomajoitukseen ilmoittautuneille sähköpostia. Jos et saanut viestiä se johtuu siitä, että et ole ilmoittautunut  :Sarkastinen: 

Ainakin yksi paikka olisi vielä vapaana, jos joku vielä empii.

----------


## Yeti

Minulla on Tahkon osallistumisoikeus, joka jää käyttämättä. Laita yksityisviesti jos tällainen kiinnostaa.

----------


## kijas

> Onko tää se maratooni, josta oli lehdessäkin puhetta siinä teamskins/henkka -jutussa?



Juuri se. Oisin kyllä suonu Henkalle sen kolmannen sijan ku oli ollu kolmas vielä kilsa ennen maalia ja aikasemmin oli keskiökin hajonnut jotenkin. Mutta kyllähän tuokin on erittäin kovan luokan suoritus, osoitus siitä että kyseessä on äijä joka kuuluu maailman eliittiin omassa lajissaan.

----------


## Pave

> Lähetin juuri Tahkomajoitukseen ilmoittautuneille sähköpostia. Jos et saanut viestiä se johtuu siitä, että et ole ilmoittautunut 
> 
> Ainakin yksi paikka olisi vielä vapaana, jos joku vielä empii.



Hep, ei näy mitään, vaikka kuinka virkistän?  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Matti H

> Juuri se. Oisin kyllä suonu Henkalle sen kolmannen sijan ku oli ollu kolmas vielä kilsa ennen maalia ja aikasemmin oli keskiökin hajonnut jotenkin. Mutta kyllähän tuokin on erittäin kovan luokan suoritus, osoitus siitä että kyseessä on äijä joka kuuluu maailman eliittiin omassa lajissaan.



On se kova. Ja onhan siellä neljännellätoista tilallakin eräs suomalaiskuski, eli edustettu on kunnolla.

----------


## bomba

> Lähetin juuri Tahkomajoitukseen ilmoittautuneille sähköpostia. Jos et saanut viestiä se johtuu siitä, että et ole ilmoittautunut



Hep täältäkin. Ei näy ei kuulu postia.

----------


## timppi

Mitä perkelettä? Eikai kyseessä ole Kullaanvuoren torni? Vai missä tuo torni sijaitsi..?

----------


## makkeli

> Mitä perkelettä? Eikai kyseessä ole Kullaanvuoren torni? Vai missä tuo torni sijaitsi..?



Mä sain käsityksen, että olisi Kaanaan torni, mutta ei varmaa tietoa.

----------


## greenman

> Hep, ei näy mitään, vaikka kuinka virkistän?



Jahas otetaanpa kohtapuoliin uudestaan. Mystisen moni jäänyt ilman viestiä. Tarkistellaan osoitteita ym.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Mä sain käsityksen, että olisi Kaanaan torni, mutta ei varmaa tietoa.



Kukkulavuori on tosiaan Raision asuntomessualueella (Kaanaalla) kuten jutussa kerrottiin. Lähimmät rakennukset ovat puukerrostaloja.

----------


## hullukoira

Kiitos Greenmanille käppyrästä. Nyt minullekin selvisi, että Vansvuoria on kaksi. Se toinen on tuolla. 

Ensiviikon keskiviikkoaamuna olisi mahdollista nähdä Venuksen kulkevan auringon edestä, riittäisiköhän tuo tekosyyksi lähteä aamulenkille?

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Nyt minullekin selvisi, että Vansvuoria on kaksi. Se toinen on tuolla.



Toivottavasti tämä ei latista sitä lenkillä kuultua "kaikki on ajettavissa" tietoa.  :Vink: 

Tuli vielä mieleen, että Kukkulavuoren ja Kullaanvuoren (eli Kullanvuoren eli Kullavuoren) lisäksi Raisiosta löytyy myös Kuuanvuori  (eli Kuuvanvuori eli Kuuvavuori) - sielläkin jonkinmoinen torni. Taitaa olla vielä niin, että Kuuanvuoren viereinen  nyppylä on nimeltään pikku-Kuuanvuori - vai olikohan se sittenkin  toisin päin. Ei siis mikään ihme jos joskus menee paikat sekaisin...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Matti H

> Kiitos Greenmanille käppyrästä. Nyt minullekin selvisi, että Vansvuoria on kaksi. Se toinen on tuolla. 
> 
> Ensiviikon keskiviikkoaamuna olisi mahdollista nähdä Venuksen kulkevan auringon edestä, riittäisiköhän tuo tekosyyksi lähteä aamulenkille?



Olen ollut koheltamassa tuolla toisellakin Vansvuorella. Varauksin ajettavaa. Tarttis kyllä mennä tuonne suunnalle taas joku kerta kattelemaan.

Venus pyöräillen menee ohi, menen töihin aamujaosaikaan.

----------


## timppi

> Tuli vielä mieleen, että Kukkulavuoren ja Kullaanvuoren (eli Kullanvuoren eli Kullavuoren) lisäksi Raisiosta löytyy myös Kuuanvuori  (eli Kuuvanvuori eli Kuuvavuori) - sielläkin jonkinmoinen torni. Taitaa olla vielä niin, että Kuuanvuoren viereinen  nyppylä on nimeltään pikku-Kuuanvuori - vai olikohan se sittenkin  toisin päin. Ei siis mikään ihme jos joskus menee paikat sekaisin...



Pitäiskö järjestää k-vuorten lenkki? Vai onko noi mitenkään yhdisteltävissä..

----------


## bomba

> Pitäiskö järjestää k-vuorten lenkki? Vai onko noi mitenkään yhdisteltävissä..



Kaikki on yhdisteltävissä. Siirtymät voi muodostua pitkiksi, mutta ajaahan moni näistä hulluista Tahkollakin 120 tai 240 kilsaa...

Kattokaahan muuten kaikki muutkin jotka ei saaneet greenmanin Tahko-postia, ettei olisi viesti suodattunut suoraan Spam-roskikseen. Löysin sieltä omani.

----------


## Matti H

Voisin luvata ensi sunnuntain lenkille ainakin pari K-vuorta. Sen lisäksi huiputetaan, tai ainakin sivutaan H-, L-, M-, S- ja T-vuoria.

----------


## makkeli

> Pitäiskö järjestää k-vuorten lenkki? Vai onko noi mitenkään yhdisteltävissä..



 Kaharinvuori-Kajamonvuori-Kullaanvuori-Kuuvavuori-Kallastenvuori-Kukkulavuori-Kuparivuori

Jäikö joku pois?

----------


## greenman

Saanko ostaa vokaalin?

----------


## Matti H

Megavisan Marika oli muuten mun kanssani yhtä aikaa autokoulussa.

Saatetaan me U-vuoressa kruisailla.

----------


## Hääppönen

> Kaharinvuori-Kajamonvuori-Kullaanvuori-Kuuvavuori-Kallastenvuori-Kukkulavuori-Kuparivuori
> 
> Jäikö joku pois?



Kielipoliisin roolissa sen verran puututtava paikkakuntalaisena tähän (ilman uutta k-ehdotusta!): Se on Kuuanvuori. Kuuva yhä edelleen Ruissalossa. Tietysti, jos pidempää siirtymää haluaa...

----------


## makkeli

> Kielipoliisin roolissa sen verran puututtava paikkakuntalaisena tähän (ilman uutta k-ehdotusta!): Se on Kuuanvuori. Kuuva yhä edelleen Ruissalossa. Tietysti, jos pidempää siirtymää haluaa...



Sitä mieltä itsekin olen, mutta kartasta luulin ottaneen virallisen nimen. Mutta on siellä miten sattuu tuo Kullaanvuorikin vähän niin ja näin.

----------


## Hääppönen

> Sitä mieltä itsekin olen, mutta kartasta luulin ottaneen virallisen nimen. Mutta on siellä miten sattuu tuo Kullaanvuorikin vähän niin ja näin.



Paikannimiä jaettaessa tuohon aikaan ilmeisesti vokaalit olleet halvempia kuin konsonantit.  :Hymy:

----------


## Mika.t

Mä oon mukana vallottamassa vuoria  :Hymy:  koska mennään?

----------


## SuperD

> Kaharinvuori-Kajamonvuori-Kullaanvuori-Kuuvavuori-Kallastenvuori-Kukkulavuori-Kuparivuori
> Jäikö joku pois?



No äkkiä tulee mieleen Noita Nokinenästä(?) tuttu Kyöpelivuori ja sitten tietty ne Kalliovuoret. Siirtymää jälkimmäiselle on kieltämättä melko reilusti yhden päivän lenkkiä silmälläpitäen.

Mites Matti, onko su päivälenkki pyhitetty maastoajoon vai järjettömän vauhdikkaaseen kyklo-tyyppiseen ulkoilureittitykitykseen?
Alustavasti maastoajo voisi kiinnostaa, säävarauksella tietty ettei alkuvuodesta pesty fillari likastuisi + että yksi nuhamörkö pitäisi tyrmätä ennen viikonloppua

----------


## Lehisj

> Minulla on Tahkon osallistumisoikeus, joka jää käyttämättä. Laita yksityisviesti jos tällainen kiinnostaa.



Laitoin sen sovitun rahasumman osallistumisoikeudesta tilillesi, mutten en saanut lähetettyä yv:tä sinulle, kun meiliboksisi tuntuu olevan täynnä.

Kiitos!
Jukka

----------


## Yeti

> Laitoin sen sovitun rahasumman osallistumisoikeudesta tilillesi, mutten en saanut lähetettyä yv:tä sinulle, kun meiliboksisi tuntuu olevan täynnä.
> 
> Kiitos!
> Jukka



Ok, kiitos. Postilaatikko oli tietysti täynnä taas...

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Pitäiskö järjestää k-vuorten lenkki? Vai onko noi  mitenkään yhdisteltävissä..



Kullaanvuori ja Kuuanvuori (sekä  Kallastenvuori) sopii erinomaisesti  samaan rinkiin. Kukkulavuorellekin  toki pääsee samalla lenkillä jos  intoa riittää - tiedä sitten miksi  sinne pitäisi mennä.  :Vink:    Joku paikallinen voisi kommentoida pääseekö Kallasista polkuja pitkin   Tikanmaan ja Paikkarin (vesitornin) kautta kohti Kaanaata. Omat tiedot   on usean vuoden takaa - tarvis päivittää. Jäähän siihen silti aika   paljon tiepätkää (osin hiekkateitä) ennen Kukkulavuorta, mutta   retkimeiningillä varmaan menis. (Upalinko, Krookila, Varppee reittiä   pääsis suht siedettävästi takaisin Kerttulaan.)

Vois tosiaan  jossain välissä ajella näitä Raision pätkiä taas  porukalla. Tiedä sitten milloin. Viikonlopuksi luvassa ikävästi  sateita. Eikä kyllä sovi mun kalenteriin muutenkaan.

----------


## Matti H

> Mites Matti, onko su päivälenkki pyhitetty maastoajoon vai järjettömän vauhdikkaaseen kyklo-tyyppiseen ulkoilureittitykitykseen?
> Alustavasti maastoajo voisi kiinnostaa, säävarauksella tietty ettei alkuvuodesta pesty fillari likastuisi + että yksi nuhamörkö pitäisi tyrmätä ennen viikonloppua



Eihän me cyclolenkeilläkään paljon ulkoilureiteillä ajella. Saan koirapyöräilyä treenatessa ja kisatessani kuntoradoista ihan tarpeekseni. Eli maastoajosta voisi puhua, joskin ajotaitojen vajavaisuus polkuvalintojani helppojen pätkien suuntaan ohjaakin. Jotain siirtymää on välttämättä kun laajalla kaarella ajetaan.

Sunnuntaiksi tosiaan lupaillaan hiukan kurjaa keliä. Mä aion jokatapauksessa ajaa pitkään vaikka sataisi lunta, mutta osamatkalaiset ovat erittäin tervetulleita. Laitan lähiaikoina reittisuunnitelmaa, aikataulua ja puhelinnumeroa josta letkan tavoittaa tänne foorumille.

----------


## makkeli

> Joku paikallinen voisi kommentoida ....



Mä löysin juuri viime viikolla tosi mainion oikoreitin Kaanaan läpi. Kun sieltä Kukkulavuorelta suunnistaa Timalinpolulle. Lyhyesti polkukuvaus on että, ihan riittävästi oli kaatuneita puita, polkukin oli tosi pitkä, mutta se huono puoli oli, että alkoi ja loppui samaan paikkaan  :Vink: 

Hain läpikulkua Kaanaasta Luolalaan. Järven kierron jälkeen, jos vielä pääsisi Nesteen aidan viertä kallioita pitkin Timalinpolulle, niin olisi jo reittiä.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Mä löysin juuri viime viikolla tosi mainion oikoreitin Kaanaan läpi. Kun sieltä Kukkulavuorelta suunnistaa Timalinpolulle. Lyhyesti polkukuvaus on että, ihan riittävästi oli kaatuneita puita, polkukin oli tosi pitkä, mutta se huono puoli oli, että alkoi ja loppui samaan paikkaan 
> 
> Hain läpikulkua Kaanaasta Luolalaan. Järven kierron jälkeen, jos vielä pääsisi Nesteen aidan viertä kallioita pitkin Timalinpolulle, niin olisi jo reittiä.



Ajoitko ympyrää täällä?  :Leveä hymy: 

Joskus vuosia sitten suunnitusreissulla katselin Nesteen aidan vierustan hienoa polkua. Paikoin tosin teknisesti turhan haastavaa. Teollisuusaluettakin tullut lisää sittemmin. Huhu (eli artzi) kuitenkin kertoo ettei sieltä pääsisi läpi. En oo käyny ite kattomassa.

----------


## makkeli

> Ajoitko ympyrää täällä?



Juuri tuolla.

----------


## artzi

> Ajoitko ympyrää täällä? 
> 
> Joskus vuosia sitten suunnitusreissulla katselin Nesteen aidan vierustan hienoa polkua. Paikoin tosin teknisesti turhan haastavaa. Teollisuusaluettakin tullut lisää sittemmin. Huhu (eli artzi) kuitenkin kertoo ettei sieltä pääsisi läpi. En oo käyny ite kattomassa.







> Juuri tuolla.



Alla karkeasti minun huhuilujani sielläpäin. Koettakaas tosiaan joku kehittää mustalle viivalle polokua... molemmista päistä olen vähän kattellut, mutta ehkä pitäisi käydä ihan tolppavaunuilla siellä... hiipailemassa.

----------


## Matti H

*Pitkä sunnuntailenkki 3.5.
*

Lähtö *kello 11* Kaarinan Hongkongin pihasta. Myöhäinen ajankohta selittyy allekirjoittaneen lauantain työpäivän venymisellä. Aamulla ehtii siis tankkaamaan kelvollisesti päivän koitosta varten.

Mukaan riittävä varustus toimintakyvyn säilyttämiseen pitkällä ja ehkä raskaallakin päivätaipaleella. Keli näyttäisi tällä hetkellä kohtuulliselta, sekä Foreca että norskit lupaavat puolipilvistä ja mahdollista vähäistä sadetta. Kylmä tulee joka tapauksessa ainakin tauoilla. Pipo ja taukotakki suositeltavia.

Evästä on syytä varata oman tarpeen mukaan. Tarvittaessa pysähdytään hakemaan täydennystä joltakin kalorilähteeltä, rahaa mukaan. Vedetään vaikka kebut ja keput.

Alustava reittisuunnitelma: Hongkong - Ala-Lemu - Luolavuori (2h) - siirtymä - Pahaniemi - Perno - Upalinko - Raisio (4h) - Kullanvuori - Hauninen - Nunnavuori (6h) - Oriketo - Halinen - Littoistenjärvi - Pukinkulla (8h) - Hongkong/sunnuntaicyclolenkki. Kilometrejä tulee kahdeksassa tunnissa jonkin verran alle sata.

Ajat ovat noinaikoja ja reitti voi muuttua. Kierron perusperiaate on kuitenkin tämä. Osamatkalle mielivät voivat soitella letkan olinpaikkatietoja. Minut saa kiinni numerosta nolnelnol5510kakskolmekaksi.

Kun kaikkia kuitenkin kiinnostaa millaista ajoa on tiedossa, niin mainittakoon, että osaston etenemistahdin määrää välitys 32-17. Ajetaan niin, että jaksaa koko päivän eikä ketään jätetä lähiömetsiin harhailemaan.

----------


## greenman

Mulla on aikaa n. 19 asti, eli 1 x 8h osallistuminen. Kiitos.

----------


## Matti H

> osallistuminen. Kiitos.



Ei maksa mitään. Kevään halvin, ja varmasti epäorganisoiduin kuntotapahtuma.

----------


## fillaristi

Perinteistä poiketen oli mukavan reipasvauhtinen torstailenkki. Itelle vauhti oli ainakin sopivan passeli kropan ja keuhkojen avaamiseen. Kiitoksia vetäjille ylä ja alamäissä. Tuli todettua sekin miltä tuntuu kun kuskista tulee matkustaja silmänräpäyksessä. Tilanteesta eturengas alta mutkassa ja ulos uralta. Ei tappioita,eli homma jatkuu...

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Ei maksa mitään. Kevään halvin, ja varmasti epäorganisoiduin kuntotapahtuma.



Kebukka ja kepukka on tilauksessa. Olen tulossa.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Lievät pahoittelut torstailenkillä tarjotuista sanavalinnoista. Kunto ei oo ihan kohdillaan eikä päiväkään ollut mitenkään parhaimmasta päästä missään mielessä. Kiitokset Henkalle ettei antanut mun lopettaa ajoja, kun rikoin heti alkumatkasta molemmat renkaat yhtä aikaa. Kiitokset myös fillaristille sisurista - muista kysellä korvausta jos ei sitä ala kuulua. Yllättävän hyvin pysyi letka kasassa koko lenkin ajan. Välillä tuntui ettei ollut kovinkaan kivaa, mutta hyvä fiilis jäi kuitenkin loppujen lopuksi. Kiitokset päivän lenkkiseuralle ja erityisesti vetäjille.

Sunnuntaina sitten kitisemään Matin lenkille...

----------


## marmar

> Perinteistä poiketen oli mukavan reipasvauhtinen torstailenkki. Itelle vauhti oli ainakin sopivan passeli kropan ja keuhkojen avaamiseen. Kiitoksia vetäjille ylä ja alamäissä. Tuli todettua sekin miltä tuntuu kun kuskista tulee matkustaja silmänräpäyksessä. Tilanteesta eturengas alta mutkassa ja ulos uralta. Ei tappioita,eli homma jatkuu...



Kiitokset täältä sen ensin lähteneen hitaamman porukan vetäjille. Olin ensikertalaisena mukana. Eka varsinainen maastolenkki 20 vuoden tauon jälkeen. Lenkistä jäi todella hyvä fiilis reitti oli mainio ja vauhti sopiva. Vaikka pyörällä on liki 10 kg ylipainoa ja kuskilla vielä enemmän, niin voimia riitti vielä hyvin 12 km kotimatkallekin. Tästä on hyvä aloittaa harrastus uudelleen  :Hymy:

----------


## Frank

Aika nopsaan letka jakaantui kahdeksi, hiukan keulamiehen yllätykseksi. Hitaampi porukka kierteli Vakken-Litsan-Lähteenmäen-Vyyryläisenmäen-ja Lausteen polkuja "Pikke-vauhdilla". Muutamassa paikassa pysähdyttiin kokeilemaan, miten pahemmat mäet nousee. Melkoisen tauoton lenkki tällä kertaa mitä nyt yhteen renkaaseen piti lisätä ilmaa. Ei muita hajotuksia eikä miehistötappioita parista kaadosta huolimatta.

HMP:llä oli taas käynyt ansoittaja, siinä yhdessä nopeassa ysikympin mutkassa kun tullaan kalliolta alas oli keppejä kasattu ulkokurvin pieneen kuoppaan.

----------


## Pave

'Täysillä' vetänyt kymmenen hengen porukka kierteli jouhevasti seuraavanlaista reittiä:



Eipä tullut sitten räpättyä kierroslaskuria lähtöpaikalla, joten en saanut tarkkoja tämän leppoisamman to-lenkin tunnuslukuja ylös, mutta lienevät luokkaa 2h 45min ja 23,4km tjsp Prisma-Prisma? Perinteiset hajotus- ja pannutustakuutkin täyttyivät.

Lähtöpaikalla oli kaikkiaan 21 kuskia, kiitokset kaikille runsaasta osanotosta. Vielä toki mahtuisi letkoihin lisää porukkaa.

Mulla kun tuli lisäksi vähän noita siirtymiä, kotimatka vielä asvalttia karttaen, niin gps:n mielestä pääsin torstain aikana suunnilleen Tahkon yhden kierroksen tunnuslukuihin, mitä nyt kokonaisnousua jäi uupumaan kolmisensataa metriä (jos nyt noihin Garminin lukuihin on yhtään uskomista, välillä vähän epäilyttävät nuo nousumetrit?!?). Jäi ne Halisten ja polttolaitoksen mäet ajamatta...  :Vink:  Nyt ovat selkä ja jalat 'aavistuksen' jäykkinä, buranaa aamupalaksi...

----------


## peruspertti

Kiitokset vetäjälle ja muille kanssakurvailijoille. Omat käppyrät näyttää jotakuinkin samoja lukuja kuin Pavenkin.

----------


## miku80

Oli ihan mukavaa cruisailua ja välil saatiin vähän enemmänki vauhtia kalliobaanoilla ... Kiitokset vaan koko porukalle ...

----------


## Lehisj

Joo jäipä tuo kauan odotettu torstailenkki omalta osaltani todella lyhkäiseksi! Taas tuli todettua, että vanha ei vaan opi aiemmista virheistä. Yritin taas lähteä siihen Henkan vetämään ajomiesten porukkaan tai lähdettyä ja lähdettyä. Tapahtuipa niin, että Henkan ampaistua vauhdilla, joka meikäläisestä tuntui rakettivauhdilta, niihin Linkkitornin kallio-/kivikkomaastoihin, että letkan häntä hävisi näkyvistäni alta aikayksikön. Siinäpä sitä sitten ihmettelin, että mitäs nyt tehdään. Päätin kuitenkin jatkaa ajelua yksikseni, mutta seuraavaksi ensimmäistä kertaa ajossa ollut Rocket Roni halkesi kyljestä 2 sentin matkalta eli eipä siinä paljon enää vararengas auttanut. No puhelimella tilattu nouto kotiin ja kokonaismaastoajoaikasaldo komea 14 minuuttia ja 2,9 kilometriä. Aika paskat fiilkset jäi ns. maastolenkistä, mutta muistaapa taas paremmin, mikä se oma taso/paikka on maastoajohierarkiassa (alhainen) eikä kuviteltua liikoja omista kyvyistä

Oli siinä kerrassaan valmistavaa lenkkiä Korson maratonia varten! On ainakin tuoreet jalat sunnuntain kisaa varten ja taas saa katsoa, kuinka letka häipyy horisonttiin!

Täten julkisesti vannon, että enää en samaan virheeseen sorru ja yritä lähteä siihen Henkan ynnä muiden ajomiesten vetämään letkaan, vaan tunnistan omat kykyni ja menen häiritsemään muita porukoita....





> Lievät pahoittelut torstailenkillä tarjotuista sanavalinnoista. Kunto ei oo ihan kohdillaan eikä päiväkään ollut mitenkään parhaimmasta päästä missään mielessä. Kiitokset Henkalle ettei antanut mun lopettaa ajoja, kun rikoin heti alkumatkasta molemmat renkaat yhtä aikaa. Kiitokset myös fillaristille sisurista - muista kysellä korvausta jos ei sitä ala kuulua. Yllättävän hyvin pysyi letka kasassa koko lenkin ajan. Välillä tuntui ettei ollut kovinkaan kivaa, mutta hyvä fiilis jäi kuitenkin loppujen lopuksi. Kiitokset päivän lenkkiseuralle ja erityisesti vetäjille.
> 
> Sunnuntaina sitten kitisemään Matin lenkille...

----------


## Matti H

> Joo jäipä tuo kauan odotettu torstailenkki omalta osaltani todella lyhkäiseksi! Taas tuli todettua, että vanha ei vaan opi aiemmista virheistä. Yritin taas lähteä siihen Henkan vetämään ajomiesten porukkaan tai lähdettyä ja lähdettyä. Tapahtuipa niin, että Henkan ampaistua vauhdilla, joka meikäläisestä tuntui rakettivauhdilta, niihin Linkkitornin kallio-/kivikkomaastoihin, että letkan häntä hävisi näkyvistäni alta aikayksikön. Siinäpä sitä sitten ihmettelin, että mitäs nyt tehdään. Päätin kuitenkin jatkaa ajelua yksikseni, mutta seuraavaksi ensimmäistä kertaa ajossa ollut Rocket Roni halkesi kyljestä 2 sentin matkalta eli eipä siinä paljon enää vararengas auttanut. No puhelimella tilattu nouto kotiin ja kokonaismaastoajoaikasaldo komea 14 minuuttia ja 2,9 kilometriä. Aika paskat fiilkset jäi ns. maastolenkistä, mutta muistaapa taas paremmin, mikä se oma taso/paikka on maastoajohierarkiassa (alhainen) eikä kuviteltua liikoja omista kyvyistä
> 
> Oli siinä kerrassaan valmistavaa lenkkiä Korson maratonia varten! On ainakin tuoreet jalat sunnuntain kisaa varten ja taas saa katsoa, kuinka letka häipyy horisonttiin!
> 
> Täten julkisesti vannon, että enää en samaan virheeseen sorru ja yritä lähteä siihen Henkan ynnä muiden ajomiesten vetämään letkaan, vaan tunnistan omat kykyni ja menen häiritsemään muita porukoita....



Mun lenkeille vauhtisi ainakin todistetusti riittää, olet ehdottoman tervetullut!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## SuperD

> Sunnuntaina sitten kitisemään Matin lenkille...



ajattelin jättää ketjut rasvaamatta, kitistään sitten kolmiistaan

----------


## Lehisj

Kiitos Matti! Tuo sunnuntain setti näyttää tosiaan mielenkiintoiselta, mutta pöhkönä menin ilmottautumaan Korson maratonille. Tosin eilisen kokemuksen rikastuttamana olisin harkinnut sitä kahteen kertaan...





> Mun lenkeille vauhtisi ainakin todistetusti riittää, olet ehdottoman tervetullut!

----------


## MTB 50+

Huomen aamuksi  on luvassa niin mukavan kurja keli, siispä maastolenkille aamulla varhain. Maantiellä ei sateessa  huvita ajaa, mutta maastossa meno vain paraneen kelin huonotessa.

----------


## miku80

mul kitisee takajarru joten vois harkita kans tota sunnuntaista  :Hymy:

----------


## makkeli

Kiinnostaa sunnuntai-lenkki Pahaniemestä alkaen. Ei hanuri kestä pidempään. Ei ole kunnollista pitkän matkan satulaa, mukavassa satulassa p*rse hiertää kun mittari lähenee viittä tuntia ja hiertämättömässä satulassa tulee luut järkkykipiäksi. Täydellä matkalla tarvittaisiin satulan vaihto pitstoppi.

----------


## Yeti

> Lievät pahoittelut torstailenkillä tarjotuista sanavalinnoista. Kunto ei oo ihan kohdillaan eikä päiväkään ollut mitenkään parhaimmasta päästä missään mielessä. Kiitokset Henkalle ettei antanut mun lopettaa ajoja, kun rikoin heti alkumatkasta molemmat renkaat yhtä aikaa. Kiitokset myös fillaristille sisurista - muista kysellä korvausta jos ei sitä ala kuulua. Yllättävän hyvin pysyi letka kasassa koko lenkin ajan. Välillä tuntui ettei ollut kovinkaan kivaa, mutta hyvä fiilis jäi kuitenkin loppujen lopuksi. Kiitokset päivän lenkkiseuralle ja erityisesti vetäjille.
> 
> Sunnuntaina sitten kitisemään Matin lenkille...



Kyllä pitäisi olla täysin sallittua ajaa kovaa nopeassa ryhmässä. Minulle vauhti oli kyllä liian kova, ehkä pääsosin koska ajotuntuma oli alussa ihan hukassa. Alla oli omituinen pyörä joka jousti (taitaa mennä myyntiin). Myöhemmin vauhti hidastui ja oli ihan mukavaa. Kiitos vetäjille.

----------


## Lehisj

Minäkään en missään nimessä arvostele Henkan ja muiden ajomiesten pitämää vauhtia. Nopeassa ryhmässä saa ja pitääkin ajaa kovaa. Sinne voi kyvykkäät lähteä aina katsomaan, miltä se vauhti Suomen (ehkä jopa kansainvälisellä) huippulla tuntuu, vaikka pojilla olisi kyseessä vain kevyt, palautteleva pyörittely. Kritiikin kärki ja itseruoskinta kohdistui vain omaan kyvyttömyyteeni tunnistaa omat rajani.





> Kyllä pitäisi olla täysin sallittua ajaa kovaa nopeassa ryhmässä. Minulle vauhti oli kyllä liian kova, ehkä pääsosin koska ajotuntuma oli alussa ihan hukassa. Alla oli omituinen pyörä joka jousti (taitaa mennä myyntiin). Myöhemmin vauhti hidastui ja oli ihan mukavaa. Kiitos vetäjille.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Milläs kumeilla taksimies haluaa ajaa siivunsa Hettaan? 205/60-15" on nyt alla 195/65 kävis myös. Kannattaako ottaa rekisterotteeseen merkitty nopeusluokka V jos aikoo ajaa Euroopassa?

----------


## Matti H

mtbSeikkailu 2012 suuri rengasspekulaatio!

Luulisin että T riittää. Ei siellä Euroopassa niin kauheesti ole vapaita rajoituksia enää. Ja Hettaanhan me mennään hiljaa.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> mtbSeikkailu 2012 suuri rengasspekulaatio!
> 
> Luulisin että T riittää. Ei siellä Euroopassa niin kauheesti ole vapaita rajoituksia enää. Ja Hettaanhan me mennään hiljaa.



Gyllä mulle riittäis vaikka Q, mutta polliisi voi olla eri mieltä. Mutta niinkö mikä merkki on hiljanen ja kestää pitkään vai onko ammattipiireissä edes mitään konsensusta aiheesta?

----------


## Matti H

Ei ole konsensusta. Mää ostan kesärenkaiksi halvinta ei-kiinalaista ja talvirenkaiksi kohtuuhintaista "merkkirengasta". Omassa käytössä Bridgestonen renkaat on olleet mieluisia läpi vuoden. Samoin nyt alla olevat Hankookit on tosi mukavan oloiset. Nokianit on yliarvostettuja ja Contsut kuluu nopeasti vaikka pitoa on perkeleesti uutena.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Ei ole konsensusta. Mää ostan kesärenkaiksi halvinta ei-kiinalaista ja talvirenkaiksi kohtuuhintaista "merkkirengasta". Omassa käytössä Bridgestonen renkaat on olleet mieluisia läpi vuoden. Samoin nyt alla olevat Hankookit on tosi mukavan oloiset. Nokianit on yliarvostettuja ja Contsut kuluu nopeasti vaikka pitoa on perkeleesti uutena.



Michelin energy saver oli ollut paras jossain sakujen kulutustestissä ja Contsu toiseksi huonoin, että täsmää havaintoihin. Noksu pärjää kotimaan testeissä, mutta ulkomailla jää keskikastiin.

Löysin sen nopeusluokkadirektiivin: 4.1.1 Luokan C1 renkaan tapauksessa nopeusluokkamerkinnän on oltava yhteensopiva ajoneuvon suurimman rakenteellisen nopeuden kanssa

----------


## MTB 50+

No niiin, nyt metsään.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> No niiin, nyt metsään.



On ainakin hapekas ilma. Joku on mettässä lähes nonstop.

----------


## Matti H

Hapekasta lupaa huomiseksikin! Päästään tekemään lenkkiä kosteessa kelissä, hyvä varustetesti.

----------


## MTB 50+

Hapekas hyvinkin oli ja tuuli oli kostea. Mukavan kurja keli.

----------


## makkeli

> Hapekasta lupaa huomiseksikin! Päästään tekemään lenkkiä kosteessa kelissä, hyvä varustetesti.



Kannattaako tätä sadeasua edes testata, muuta ei ole. Lämmin sadehan menisi spandexissa.

----------


## Matti H

Saattaahan tuo kurkkusalaatti olla hiukan hikinen.

Itse ajettelin vetää spandexeissa, hiukan lämpötilasta riippuen joko shortsein ja irtolahkein tai sitten Enduran ohuemmissa pitkissä. Varsinaiset sateenpitävätkin löytyisi succicsina että lökähousuina, mutta ne on (ainakin itselle) tähän keliin turhan lämpimät ja kömpelöt.

Yksi näkemys huomisen ulkokerroksen vaatetuksesta voisi olla tällainen, jos keli pysyy luvattuna eli +8 astetta, reipasta tuulta ja sadetta.

-kypärän alle jotain lämmintä, vaikka merinobuff tai windstopper-päähine
-vedenpitävä kuoritakki
-vedenpitävät hanskat ja/tai vaihtopari
-pitkät succicset
-talviajokengät ja/tai kengänsuojat

näiden lisäksi taukolämmintä - pipo + kuivat hanskat + takki tekevät olemisesta mukavaa. Vaihtosukatkaan ei mene överiksi.

Vaikka liike pitää lämpimänä, loppua kohden energian hiipuessa alkaa karaistuneempaakin paleltaa ajaessa. Hei, se on kesä nyt!

----------


## greenman

Foreca ei ainakaan nyt lupaa mitään monsuunia.

Samoilla linjoilla Matin kanssa.

Pitkät sukkikset
ohut goretakki 
talvikengät (vedenpitävät kengät ei mene muutenkaan monesti hukkaan Matin seikkailuhenkisillä lenkeillä)
parit hanskat
windstopper kypärän alle ja parit buffit mukaan.

Meinataanko paljonkin taukoilla??

----------


## Matti H

> Meinataanko paljonkin taukoilla??



Sen verran mitä eväiden syömiseen tarvitaan. Perussetti (taukoviha?).

Forecan ennuste on tällä hetkellä paras, sekä yr.no että ilmatieteen laitos lupailevat sateisempaa.

----------


## greenman

Mä jo pelästyin, että ollaan lähdossä taukoilemaan.





> sekä yr.no että ilmatieteen laitos lupailevat sateisempaa.



Mitä ne muka tietää?  :Hymy:

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Kannattaako tätä sadeasua edes testata, muuta ei ole. Lämmin sadehan menisi spandexissa.



Takki toimii monsuunissa ihan hyvin jos alla on ohut pitkähihainen villakerrasto tasaamassa kosteuden ja estämässä kylmän muovin suoran kosketuksen. Housuista voi olla iloa, jos ne saa pysymään ylhäällä esim. henkseleillä ja leikkaa lahkeet shortseiksi.

----------


## Pave

Tuossa kissanvessoja puhdistaessa karkasi ajatus näihin porukkalenkkivauhteihin...

Ainoa ongelma MTB-Turun torstailenkeillä taitaa tällä hetkellä olla se, että meitä on yhä vieläkin vaan liian vähän.
Jonkin verran kun saapuisi vielä lisää kuskeja lähtöpaikalle, niin saataisiin myös se medium-ryhmä aikaiseksi. Tällöin olisi tarjolla:

a) 'Täysillä' kruisailevan *well done -ryhmä* eli aloittelija-, palauttelija- ja kikkailijaporukka, jossa kaikki _tarpeelliset_ tauot pidetään ja jossa voidaan ajamisen ohessa käydä vaikka ajotekniikan perusteita läpi tai hieroa hetkinen joitain kinkkisempiä kohtia.

b) 'Paikalliscup-tasoinen' *medium-ryhmä*, jossa voitaisiin painaa jo keskivertokuntoilijan hyvää treenivauhtia, kuitenkin joukkoa hajalle repimättä.

c) Kansallisen tason palauttelu/kestotreenivauhtinen *raw-ryhmä*, jossa tavalliset kuolevaiset voisivat aina välillä käydä palautumassa leijailuistaan takaisin maan pinnalle.  :Vink: 

Tuo on ollut minulla visiona jo jostain vuosituhannen vaihteesta asti, mutta vielä riittää tekemistä...  :Sarkastinen: 
Periaatteessa torstain 21 kuskin joukosta olisi jo saanut kolme seitsämän kuskin letkaa, joten ei tuosta tavoitteesta välttämättä olla kovin kaukana, kunhan vapaaehtoisia eritasoisia letkan vetäjiä vaan astuisi rohkeasti lähtöpaikalla esiin...

Jako palvelisi monipuolisesti laajempaa joukkoa aloittelijoista aina kisakuskeihin asti, mikä puolestaan voisi nostaa porukkalenkeille osallistumisen mielekkyyttä ja madaltaa entisestään osallistumiskynnystä, niin aloittelijoiden kuin kisakuskienkin osalta?

Letkojen etenemisen sulavuuden tunne kasvaisi ryhmien sisäisen homogenisoitumisen ansiosta, jolloin entistä useampi tuntisi olonsa kotoisaksi.

Ajotekniikan kehittyessä ja kunnon kohotessa voisi välillä käydä kokeilemassa nopeammassa ryhmässä, josko rahkeet jo riittäisivät seuraavalle portaalle, vai olisiko vielä syytä jatkaa harjoittelua alemmalla tasolla. Puolestaan jos 'urheilijalle' muuten vaan sattuu se huonompi päivä eikä oikein huvittaisi, niin voisi pudottautua kruisailuporukkaan palauttelemaan kuntoaan/motivaatiotaan.

Jokainen pyrkii houkuttelemaan vuosittain ainakin yhden uuden kuskin mukaan aloittelijalenkille, niin eiköhän näistä jokunen prosentti jää koukkuun ja muutaman vuoden kuluessa kolme lähtöryhmää kesäkaudella olisi jo realiteetti?

Miltäs kuulostaisi?!?


Palautetaanpa tässä samalla mieliin myös vanhat kunnon *porukkalenkkisäännöt*, jotka takaavat tasapuolisesti kaikille miellyttävän lenkkikokemuksen:

1. Ajoaika ja -nopeus sekä reitti sovitetaan aina erikseen kullekin lenkille osallistuvien toiveiden mukaisesti. Hitaimman/huonokuntoisimman tulee määrätä vauhti. On myös ilmoitettava rohkeasti, jos vauhtia on liikaa! Tauoilta jatketaan matkaa vasta sitten, kun kaikki ovat siihen valmiita.
*Vinkki:* tasaisinta vauhtia tarjoaa yleensä porukan vetäjän 'selkä', taaempana letkassa syntyvä pumppausliike nostaa letkan viimeisen kuskin keskinopeuden helposti koko joukon suurimmaksi! 'Vauhdinmäärääjän' sijoittuminen letkassa aivan suunnanmäärääjän perään vähentää syntyvää pumppausliikettä, jolloin kaikilla on lopulta kivempaa. Eli rohkeasti vaan sinne kärjen tuntumaan, turha ujostella tässä tapauksessa!


2. Jos tarvetta tulee, niin voidaan jakautua eri nopeuksilla kulkeviin ryhmiin. Tällöin on kuitenkin varmistauduttava siitä, että kuhunkin ryhmään jää henkilö, joka varmasti tuntee reitin perille.

3. Talvisodan henkeen KAVERIA EI JÄTETÄ! *Pidetään huoli siitä, että perässä ajava ei putoa näköetäisyydeltä.* Näin estämme mahdolliset eksymiset ja letkan nopeus säätyy automaattisesti oikeaksi. Jos tulee ongelmia, on niistä syytä ilmoittaa muille kuuluvasti. Näissä tapauksissa 'kyllä metsään ääntä mahtuu', vaikka hyvä tapa suositteleekin luonnonrauhan kunnioittamista. Jos letka jostain syystä pääsee katkeamaan eikä peräpäätä näy/kuulu, ovat edessä ajavat velvollisia palaamaan takaisin ja palauttamaan 'kadonneet lampaat' ruotuun. Samoin kyydistä pudonneen tulee palata takaisin sellaiseen pisteeseen odottamaan, jossa on varmasti ollut vielä porukan mukana ja oikealla reitillä ennen näköyhteyden menetystä. Eksymisvaaraa vähentää myös se, että letkan peränpitäjänä ajaa maastot hyvin tunteva kuski.


4. Jos erkanee ryhmästä omille teilleen, on siitä EHDOTTOMASTI ilmoitettava ennalta muulle ryhmälle turhien etsintöjen välttämiseksi!!

5. Käytetään jo olemassa olevia polkuja ja merkittyjä reittejä mahdollisuuksien mukaan. Pyritään välttämään jälkien jättämistä luontoon, taitava kuski ei esim. koskaan jätä lukkojarrutusjälkiä! Luonnonsuojelualueita tulee välttää, jotta emme saa epätoivottuja vihamiehiä. Emme häiritse muita maastossa kulkevia ja käyttäydymme heitä kohtaan kohteliaasti. Reipas ja iloinen vastaantulijoiden tervehtiminen ei ainakaan huononna julkisuuskuvaamme! On myös kohteliasta kiittää hyvin tilaa antavia muita polkujen käyttäjiä.

6. Roskat tuomme jäteastioihin, niiden paikka EI ole luonnossa!

7. Pyöräilykypärän puuttuminen on ainoa syy, joka oikeuttaa hillittyyn 'rakentavaan ivaan'. Muista poikkeava kalusto, varusteet yms. eivät siihen oikeuta, jollei sitten ole kyseessä lämminhenkinen, tasapuolinen huulenheitto. Henkilökohtaisuuksiin emme todellakaan mene, jätetään se pois näiltä lenkeiltä! Pyritään kaikkia kannustavaan ilmapiiriin ja siihen, että a) kaikilla on kivaa ja b) kaikki tulevat toistekin ja vieläpä tuovat kavereita tullessaan. Isommalla porukalla löytyy enemmän uusia reittejä ja ajoseuraa riittää joka kerralle, vaikka osalla olisikin satunnaisia esteitä.

Toivoisin, että kaikki MTB-Turkulaiset tai sellaiseksi haluavat sisäistäisivät nämä niin, etteivät ne pääsisi koskaan lenkkeillessä unohtumaan, painoi väsy sitten miten pahasti tahansa.


Mutta nyt talliin hämmentämään osasoppaa...  :Hymy:

----------


## greenman

Hyvin puhuttu.

Sinkuloita kuuluu toki jatkossakin ivata ilman tasapuolisuutta.

----------


## mimgulls

Ei millään pahalla, mut vetäjän kommentti otti päähän mua koko torstai lenkin aikana. Kun lähdettiin niin heitti  kommentin "no minä sit joudun pyöräileen yksin" jotain tota tyyliä. Kyl joutukin kun meni fiilis ja tais sit joku mennäkin kaveriksi. Tietty satuin ensikertalaisena kuuleen kun tiedän että en välttämättä pysty menemään kovaa ekalla porukkalenkillä siis tänä vuonna. 

Jos naiset harmittaa niin kannattaa purkaa ne jutut ennen lenkkiä tai mennä letkan perässä tai syrjempään missä äijä jutut mahdollisesti kestetään kuulla paremmin. Jokainen nainen on yksilö yhtä lailla kuin mies on yksilö. Te ootte varmasti kaikki hyviä tyyppejä, mutta tunsin itseni "ei kunnollisena" naisena porukassa. Anteeksi, mut tältä se tuntui. 

Pitäisi saada itseni kuntoon tiistaiksi kun lähden sovitulle pitkällä maastopyörälenkille siirtymät mukaanlukien. Toipumiseen menee koko viikonloppu. Kesäkuussa alkaa 4 päivän kesäloma niin hyvä aikaa treenata. Oikea puoli on ollut vammainen ja aivotärähdys, ne oireet tuli lenkin jälkeen...levolla ne paranee. 

Paven ehdotus porukan jaosta on hyvä mutta ei välttämättä mahdollinen...itse tarvitsen tekniikka harjoittelua enemmän.

[QUOTE=Pave;1841503]
a) 'Täysillä' kruisailevan *well done -ryhmä* eli aloittelija-, palauttelija- ja kikkailijaporukka, jossa kaikki _tarpeelliset_ tauot pidetään ja jossa voidaan ajamisen ohessa käydä vaikka ajotekniikan perusteita läpi tai hieroa hetkinen joitain kinkkisempiä kohtia.

b) 'Paikalliscup-tasoinen' *medium-ryhmä*, jossa voitaisiin painaa jo keskivertokuntoilijan hyvää treenivauhtia, kuitenkin joukkoa hajalle repimättä.

c) Kansallisen tason palauttelu/kestotreenivauhtinen *raw-ryhmä*, jossa tavalliset kuolevaiset voisivat aina välillä käydä palautumassa leijailuistaan takaisin maan pinnalle.  :Vink:

----------


## Pikke

Mitä ihmettä siellä torstailenkillä on oikein touhuttu, kun näin paljon tulee jälkipuheita?

Niin no pitäisi varmaan itse tulla paikalle edes säännöllisen epäsäännöllisesti, niin ei tarvitsisi näin foorumilla udella... *nolostumio*

----------


## Pihvi

Huomenna Kaarinan iltakrossi starttaa HongKongilta klo 19 ja tarkoitus on ajaa maastossa. Pitkän matkan vääntäjät määräävät tahdin, jos jatkavat vielä ajoa.

----------


## Hel02

Vauhtiletkan touhuista en tiedä mitään. Letkeästi liikkuneen jonon mukana liikuin ja ainakaan minun korviini ei kantautunut mitään negatiivista. Taisi tuo yksinajelu-kommentti tulla perinteisestä "mihinryhmään"-arpomisesta. Alussa näytti nimittäin taas olevan jo perinteeksi muodostunutta taivaalle katselua vetäjää ja opetuslapsia valittaessa. Paven ehdotus on erinomainen eikä edellytä muuta kuin runsaampaa osanottoa lenkeille. Mimgullsin loukkaantuminen on kyllä harmillista enkä toivoisi kenenkään näillä lenkeillä itseään kovasti telovan. Taisi tälli päähän tulla siinä aidan vieressä heti alkupuolella. Tsemppiä Mimgullsille ja uudestaan vaan mukaan kunhan vammat on paranneltu. Tuosta ajotekniikan harjoittelusta olen sitä mieltä, että rohkeasti vaan kysymään ohjetta lenkin aikana ja sitten vain tekemään ohjeen mukaan. Porukassa on aina mukana osaavia kuskeja, joilla on varmasti halua ohjata vähemmän ajaneita.

----------


## Pikke

Pitäisi toden totta taas järjestää niitä kikkailulenkkejä, joita mm. Arpan kanssa ajeltiin joitakin vuosia sitten. Ne vasta oli hauskoja.

----------


## Matti H

> Sinkuloita kuuluu toki jatkossakin ivata ilman tasapuolisuutta.



Mainittakoon, että meinaan sittenkin ajaa huomisen lenkin Ninerillä, koeponnistan mtbSeikkailuvarustusta.

Sunnuntaicyclot tulevat säilymään älyvapauden linnakkeena, jossa jutut ovat kuin tukkisavotalla ja ajetaan juuri niin kovaa kuin milloinkin huvittaa. Toiset tykkää toiset ei doktor pepper jyyeessei, kuten ammoisessa mainoksessa todettiin.

----------


## mimgulls

En oo aatellu luovuttaa vaik eka torstailenkki oli mitä oli. Kuitenkin mulla on ollut hauskoja lenkkejä joiden kanssa olen käynyt keväällä. Toivon että se sama fiiilis löytyis itsessäni torstailenkeilläkin. Täytyy vaan nollata ja kun seuraavan kerran menee porukkalenkille niin asenteella "uudet kujeet poluilla"  :Hymy:  Jokainen oppii jotain ja voi toimia paremmin.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> *Pitkä sunnuntailenkki 3.5.
> *
> 
> Lähtö *kello 11* Kaarinan Hongkongin pihasta. Myöhäinen ajankohta selittyy allekirjoittaneen lauantain työpäivän venymisellä. Aamulla ehtii siis tankkaamaan kelvollisesti päivän koitosta varten.
> 
> Mukaan riittävä varustus toimintakyvyn säilyttämiseen pitkällä ja ehkä raskaallakin päivätaipaleella. Keli näyttäisi tällä hetkellä kohtuulliselta, sekä Foreca että norskit lupaavat puolipilvistä ja mahdollista vähäistä sadetta. Kylmä tulee joka tapauksessa ainakin tauoilla. Pipo ja taukotakki suositeltavia.
> 
> Evästä on syytä varata oman tarpeen mukaan. Tarvittaessa pysähdytään hakemaan täydennystä joltakin kalorilähteeltä, rahaa mukaan. Vedetään vaikka kebut ja keput.
> 
> ...



Nostetaanpa kaikki oleellinen huomisesta paremmin esille.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Mitä ihmettä siellä torstailenkillä on oikein touhuttu, kun näin paljon tulee jälkipuheita?



Nopeammasta letkasta putosi yksi kuski heti alussa. Itselläni oli myös aluksi haastetta pysyä letkan vauhdissa. Saattoi olla jollain muullakin. Haastavaa toki saa olla - pääasia että ketään ei ainakaan ilman omaa tahtoaan jätetä mihinkään. Vetäjän piikkiin hommaa ei voi laittaa, koska ongelmat eivät olleet heti vetäjän takana eli vetäjä ei voinut niitä oikeastaan huomata. Letka otettiin joka tapauksessa nätisti kasaan tarvittaessa. Oma mieliala meni miinukselle, kun hajotin pari rengasta. Ei oikein voi syyttää kuin huonoa tuuria (tai itseään), kun sellaisessa paikassa renkaansa hajoittaa. Hieman aiemmin olin pyytänyt vetäjältä pientä vauhdin hidastusta, jota ei mielestäni tullut. Oma vika osittain, koska pysyin kuitenkin siinä kohtaa hyvin vauhdissa mukana enkä näyttänyt kaipaavani hidastamista (vetäjä oikeaoppisesti seurasi tilannetta takanaan). Sanoin harmiinnuksissani kaiken sanottavani korkojen kera jo paikan päällä. Pahoittelin palstalla. Ei ole lisättävää. Vetäjä hoiti hommansa vähintäänkin hyvin eikä muuta seuruettakaan voi mistään moittia.

Hitaamman letkan edesottamuksia en voi kommentoida kun en ollut mukana.

----------


## Matti H

> Nostetaanpa kaikki oleellinen huomisesta paremmin esille.



Jeps. Kohta lähdetään pyörittämään. Kävin äsken pesemässä ja imuroimassa auton, sormet olivat jäätyä painepesuriin. Kelpo koetus siis tulossa!

----------


## makkeli

> Jeps. Kohta lähdetään pyörittämään. Kävin äsken pesemässä ja imuroimassa auton, sormet olivat jäätyä painepesuriin. Kelpo koetus siis tulossa!



Tuleeko siirtymä pahaniemeen radan vartta pitkin lvi-liikkeeltä vaiko jostain sataman kautta.

----------


## Matti H

> Tuleeko siirtymä pahaniemeen radan vartta pitkin lvi-liikkeeltä vaiko jostain sataman kautta.



LVI-liikkeeltä varmaankin.

----------


## makkeli

OK, soittelen yhden maissa, että mistä letka löytyy.

----------


## bomba

> --- gps:n mielestä pääsin torstain aikana suunnilleen Tahkon yhden kierroksen tunnuslukuihin, mitä nyt kokonaisnousua jäi uupumaan kolmisensataa metriä (jos nyt noihin Garminin lukuihin on yhtään uskomista, välillä vähän epäilyttävät nuo nousumetrit?!?). ---



GPS:n mittaama korkeuserovaihtelu ei ole sellaisenaan todenmukaista tietoa. GPS-signaalin mittaamissa korkeuseroissa on paljon pientä kohinaa, joka aiheuttaa sen, että korkeuserot ovat todelliseen nähden noin 2-4 -kertaiset (vaihtelee ehkä paljonkin käytetyistä laitteistoista riippuen). Tuo kohina pitää korjata erikseen jollain softalla. Sitä en voi ymmärtää, miksei Garminin softat tee tätä automaattisesti. Mulla on treenilogi Attackpointissa ja se korjaa GPS-korkeusmittaukset automaattisesti kun lataa tiedot koneelle. Kellona mulla on Garmin 405, ja sen mittaamista korkeuslukemista putoaa yleensä pois 60-80% korjauksen jälkeen. Esim. mittari väittää nousuksi lenkillä +300m, todellisuus noin +100 m.

----------


## Ulla

Mulla ja Pavella on Garmin 705:t. Laitteesta luetut nousumetrit muuttuvat aina jonkin verran kun datan lataa tietokoneelle. Uskon tietokoneen lukemiin melko hyvin, perusteena on, että esim. Tahkolla tuli yhdellä kierroksella viime vuonnakin samat nousumetrit kuin järjestäjä ilmoittaa niiden olevan. Sen sijaan Nokia Sportstracker menee ihan omissa sfääreissään, jos siis toimii ollenkaan.  :Vink:

----------


## Frank

Vielä torstailenkistä: 

Se "lähden sitten yksin"-heitto oli vitsi, tarkoitettu lähinnä kommentiksi siihen vetäjän arpomiseen niin kuin Hel02 asiaa uumoili. Kello oli jo kuitenkin noin 18.15 ja vielä arvottiin vetäjää. Ja mullehan sitä letkan vetäjän osaa tarjottiin, kuten aika usein täällä itä-puolella. Olen mielelläni letkan keulilla koska silloin pystyn määräämään vauhdin ja reitin oman ajokuntoni mukaan, välillä on parempia ja välillä huonompia päiviä hapenoton kanssa. 
Mitä tulee vauhtiin niin mielestäni aika rauhallista kruisailua mentiin, alamäissä vauhti nousee aina, varsinkin kun tykkään tykitellä tuttuja alamäkiä vauhdilla. Mäen loputtua tai risteyksissä sitten odotellaan että kaikki ovat varmasti mukana ja matka jatkuu. Jos vauhti on liian kovaa, siitä pitää sanoa. Ei vetäjä voi koko aikaa katsella taakseen seuratakseen letkan vauhtia. Tämä asia on osaltani loppuun käsitelty.


Tän päivän pitkä lenkki jäi melko lyhyeen. Takakumi oli hiukan tyhjä, lienee pieni reikä jossain. Siitä kyllä selvittiin lisäämällä ilmaa. Keulan kanssa on edelleen ongelmia. Taisin jopa keksiä syynkin, taitaa puuttua yksi osa. Alakartio tai jotain sinne päin. Vertasin vanhaan keulaan ja huomasin sen olevan erilainen, laakeri makaa uudessa suoraan keulaa vasten ja laakerikuppi on kuluttanut keulaan uran. Tätä taisi Pave jo ihmetellä vappu-piknikillä.

----------


## miku80

> Mitä tulee vauhtiin niin mielestäni aika rauhallista kruisailua mentiin, alamäissä vauhti nousee aina, varsinkin kun tykkään tykitellä tuttuja alamäkiä vauhdilla. Mäen loputtua tai risteyksissä sitten odotellaan että kaikki ovat varmasti mukana ja matka jatkuu. Jos vauhti on liian kovaa, siitä pitää sanoa.



Juurikin näin .. Kyl täytyy mainita siellä polulla jos jokin mättää ku tuskin siel ketään kieroon kattoo jos on jotain kysyttävää tai haluu et himmaillaan vähä vauhtia ja ainahan siel odotettiin et koko letka oli kasassa .. Omast mielest oli todella mukavaa ja rauhallista kruisailuu ja meni lenkki täysin "kikkailessa" omalta osalta ..

----------


## bomba

> Mulla ja Pavella on Garmin 705:t. Laitteesta luetut nousumetrit muuttuvat aina jonkin verran kun datan lataa tietokoneelle. Uskon tietokoneen lukemiin melko hyvin, perusteena on, että esim. Tahkolla tuli yhdellä kierroksella viime vuonnakin samat nousumetrit kuin järjestäjä ilmoittaa niiden olevan.



OK. Jos laite näyttää samoja lukemia kuin Tahkon viralliset tiedot, kyllä se silloin täytyy olla oikein. Voi olla että Garmin on päivitellyt softaansa ja nyt se toimii jo kunnolla. Siitä on pari vuotta aikaa kun mä itse edellisen kerran käyttelin Garminin omia sovelluksia.

----------


## greenman

Loistava ulkoilukeli.  :Hymy: 

Mulle kertyi matkaa 78 km ja aikaa kului noin 7,5 tuntia.

Ei minkäänlaista pitoa kummassakaan päässä. Kieli keskellä suuta koko matkan. Hirveää.

----------


## Sti

Kiitokset myös puolestani tämän päivän lenkkiseurasta. Ei voi muuta kuin pyöräilykypärää nostaa henkilöille, jotka ajavat +7,5h tällaisessa säässä - itse tulin letkaan viimeisenä ja lähdin siitä ensimmäisenä, kunto on mitä on. Keskisyke 149 ja max 190 kertonee kaiken. Kiitokset myös Jarille paluumatkan seurasta & vetämisestä.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Melko tyhmää... Kiitos Matti!

----------


## peippo

~8 tuntia, sauna, kalja ja kebab, nyt ramasee. Kyl oli hianoo!

----------


## makkeli

48 kilsaa ja 4.20h ajoaika. Eihän täällä ole ylämäkiä?

Nousumetrit 570m 1% cutoffilla, tuossa kirjanpidossa on vain suurempia lukemia ajettu lapissa ja itäsuomessa.

----------


## timppi

Hehheh, mietinkin tossa muuttaessa, että mitäkähän tuolle Matin lenkille kuuluu.. Ilmeisen kauheaa kihnuuttamista ilmeisesti. Tosin Ikeassa viettämääni kolmea tuntia se tuskin kauheudessa voittaa :Vink: 

Aijoo, noilla greenmanin statseilla (keskari) mä ehkä pääsisin pari-kolmetuntia, KUIVALLA perässä..

----------


## greenman

Matti on varmaan vielä metsässä.  :Sekaisin:

----------


## fillaristi

> Matti on varmaan vielä metsässä.



Matti on maastomiäs!

----------


## Matti H

> Matti on varmaan vielä metsässä.



Ei, itse asiassa juuri istahdin koneen ääreen teekupin kanssa. Eka kaliakin meni jo, heti sen jälkeen kun olin käynyt vaatteet päällä suihkussa.

Mulle ja Jokilalle tuli ajoaikaa noin 9 h 15 min. Kilometreistä ei ole tietoa, mutta aiempiin kokemuksiin perustuen matkaa taisi olla hiukan vajaa satanen. Ajettiin jotakuinkin suunniteltu reitti. Lähdettiin vielä pienen pohdiskelun jälkeen Hongkongilta ajelemaan sunnuntaicycloilijoiden kanssa Tuorlan suunnan baanoja. Seitsemältä alkoi iloksemme vielä uusi sade. Lenkin päätteeksi käytiin nauttimassa paikallista perinneruokaa Sepen grilillä, kalorivaje tasoittui edes hiukan.

Aika niljakasta oli, ajossa sai tehdä töitä koko kropalla. Alun tahmeuden jälkeen kulki aika mukavasti, ja jossain kuuden tunnin kohdalla jopa iloisesti. Hyvät eväät varmaan.

Suuret kiitokset koko porukalle, hienoa että tulitte joukolla ajamaan. Kostea keli kysyi asennetta, ja sitä piisasi hyvän huumorin ohella. Samoin suuri kiitos Raspille, joka oli viritellyt meille aivan loistavan välitankkauksen!

Iso kumarrus. Missäs sitä kaliaa olikaan lisää?

----------


## Juha Jokila

Kiitos Matti ja kumppanit mainiosta lenkistä. Loppua kohden polut vaan parani. Harvoin sitä saa näin paljon vastinetta bensalitroille. Kotona sauna oli lämmitetty valmiiksi ja nyt päälle pottu Året Runtia. Taidampa lähteä syömään suklaapuuroa.

----------


## Pave

> Mulla ja Pavella on Garmin 705:t. Laitteesta luetut nousumetrit muuttuvat aina jonkin verran kun datan lataa tietokoneelle. Uskon tietokoneen lukemiin melko hyvin, perusteena on, että esim. Tahkolla tuli yhdellä kierroksella viime vuonnakin samat nousumetrit kuin järjestäjä ilmoittaa niiden olevan. Sen sijaan Nokia Sportstracker menee ihan omissa sfääreissään, jos siis toimii ollenkaan.



Tosiaankin yhtäaikaa ostetut 705:t, mutta olikohan Ullan laitteeseen ajettu joku päivitys? Näyttävät samalla reitillä toisinaan aika eri lukuja.

-

Ei kellään olisi nurkissa ylimääräistä 4plt 104mmBCD rampillista 39T eturatasta?
Middleburnin 40T kylki ja rampit ovat niin läskejä, että 26T:ltä lähtevä ketju raapii naapuria puolen pakan eveydeltä...  :Sarkastinen:  Eikä edes palj varaa shimmata grannyä sisemmäs...

Eikä tää ollut edes sinkulaprojekti!?!  :Vink:

----------


## Lehisj

Kovia on äijät ja (myös naiset, jos joku oli mukana).

Me ei saatu edes koko perheen voimin (4 hlöä) Korson Maratonissa ajoaikaa kasaan kuin vähän yli 8h, mutta kilsoja sentään jokunen enemmän (n. 130 km). Märkää, kuraista ja hapokasta onneksi löytyi Korsostakin...





> Ei, itse asiassa juuri istahdin koneen ääreen teekupin kanssa. Eka kaliakin meni jo, heti sen jälkeen kun olin käynyt vaatteet päällä suihkussa.
> 
> Mulle ja Jokilalle tuli ajoaikaa noin 9 h 15 min. Kilometreistä ei ole tietoa, mutta aiempiin kokemuksiin perustuen matkaa taisi olla hiukan vajaa satanen. Ajettiin jotakuinkin suunniteltu reitti. Lähdettiin vielä pienen pohdiskelun jälkeen Hongkongilta ajelemaan sunnuntaicycloilijoiden kanssa Tuorlan suunnan baanoja. Seitsemältä alkoi iloksemme vielä uusi sade. Lenkin päätteeksi käytiin nauttimassa paikallista perinneruokaa Sepen grilillä, kalorivaje tasoittui edes hiukan.
> 
> Aika niljakasta oli, ajossa sai tehdä töitä koko kropalla. Alun tahmeuden jälkeen kulki aika mukavasti, ja jossain kuuden tunnin kohdalla jopa iloisesti. Hyvät eväät varmaan.
> 
> Suuret kiitokset koko porukalle, hienoa että tulitte joukolla ajamaan. Kostea keli kysyi asennetta, ja sitä piisasi hyvän huumorin ohella. Samoin suuri kiitos Raspille, joka oli viritellyt meille aivan loistavan välitankkauksen!
> 
> Iso kumarrus. Missäs sitä kaliaa olikaan lisää?

----------


## Maik

Tänks vaan Matti & Boys
Olin pari tuntia warm-up osuudella mukana honkkarilta-Luolavuoreen. Oikein mukavaa märänkelin ajoharjoitusta, letka eteni kokeneiden harrastajien voimin sujuvasti ja taukojakaan ei ollut liikaa.
Tuikkasin letkasta lähdettyäni täpöillä himaan ja hetken mielenhäiriössä vaihtui lenkkarit sekä shortsit päälle ja juoksua jälkkäriks muutama kilsa.
Nyt on taas piriformis lihas tai iskias eli suomeksi perse kipeä. Onkohan jollakin hyviä vinkkejä vastaavan probleeman hoitoon. Hierojalla ja fyssarilla on tullut jo käytyä jonkin verran ilman mainittavaa parannusta vaivaan. Fillarointi on ihan ok, mutta juoksu tuntuu olevan myrkkyä sille.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Ilmeisen kauheaa kihnuuttamista ilmeisesti. Tosin Ikeassa viettämääni kolmea tuntia se tuskin kauheudessa voittaa
> 
> Aijoo, noilla greenmanin statseilla (keskari) mä ehkä pääsisin pari-kolmetuntia, KUIVALLA perässä..



Ei siinä nyt oikeasti mitään kauheaa ollut. En minä ainakaan tuonne märkään haluaisi mennä, mutta sen jälkeen kun on jo kastunut niin eipä sillä sitten enää merkitystä. Paitsi että nyt vuotaa nenä ja aivastuttaa. Siirtymillä ja helpoimmilla poluilla mentiin ajoittain tosi reippaasti, mutta vastapainoksi taiteiltiin siellä kivikko- ja juurakkopätkillä niin että sai aivan varoa ettei aja kenenkään perään. (Sti tosin ajoi mun perään, kun minä en ajanut muiden perään.  :Leveä hymy: ) Kiihdyttelijät saivat kostoksi toimistaan välillä odotella että pitkäjoustokuskit saapuivat mestoille. Itse ainakin uskon, että pysyin niinkin hyvin porukan vauhdissa juuri tuon liukkaan kelin takia. Kukaan ei pystynyt pitämään kovaa vauhtia jatkuvasti. Harmi etten viitsinyt koittaa olisiko mennyt vielä pidemmälle, kun Matin vetovauhtikin tuntui olevan ihan maltillista siinä kohtaa. Kotonakin ihmeteltiin aikaista kotiutumista, joten olisi kai tosiaan pitänyt vielä jatkaa?  :Sekaisin:  Myötätuulinen kotimatka vain tuntui liian kivalta vaihtoehdolta seuraavan pitkähkön vastatuulisen siirtymän rinnalla - puhumattakaan jälkimmäisen vaihtoehdon tuottamasta vieläkin pidemmästä kotimatkasta. Tuli taas kuitenkin vähän lisää luottoa omaan etenemiseen - ainakin täällä mäettömässä Suomessa. Kiitos vielä kerran koko seurueelle. Joskus uusiks.

----------


## MTB 50+

Ajoin sunnuntain lyhennytyn cyclolenkin MattiH peressä.  Ihan riittävää vauhtia tuo siinäkin meni takanaan muutama  tunti pohjia. 

Antakaa  miehen  jatkossakin vain potkia pyöräänsä eteenpäin, että me  muut edes jotenkuten pysymme perässä.

MattiK

----------


## Matti H

> Ei siinä nyt oikeasti mitään kauheaa ollut ... Myötätuulinen kotimatka vain tuntui liian kivalta vaihtoehdolta seuraavan pitkähkön vastatuulisen siirtymän rinnalla...



Itse asiassa se siirtymä ei ollut kovinkaan pitkä. Ratkaisusi oli silti ihan järkevä, ajoit sentään raa'an aamutempon Hongkongille. Kyllä sää Aki 120 km ajat, vihellellen.

Oli kyllä paikoin käsittämättömän liukasta. Mulla oli Spessun Captain 2.0" (no)controleissa 2,5 bar paineet edellisviikonlopun kisoista, enkä viittinyt niitä tiputtaa rengasrikkoja välttääkseni. Juurakoissa pärjäsi edes jotenkin, mutta kallioilla menin pelkästääni sinne mihin pyörä halusi eikä toisinpäin.

----------


## Sti

> (Sti tosin ajoi mun perään, kun minä en ajanut muiden perään. )



Eikä pelkästään se, etten saanut pyörää pysähtymään liukkaalla kalliolla kuten kuivalla, niin 10 min tämän jälkeen tein Peiposta läjän, kun kaaduin hänen kohdallaan koittaessa aivan liian märkää ja jyrkkää mäkeä ylös. Pahoittelut näistä vielä kerta - onneksi kaiketi polveni oli ainut, joka otti osumaa näissä.

Torstaina viimeistään taas pyörän päälle!

----------


## TeKu

Jos jollain on tuosta viikonlopun pitkästä lenkistä gps-käppyrää, niin laittakaa toki näkyviin. Toistaiseksi tyydyn tutustumaan noin pitkiin lenkkeihin vain näin virtuaalisesti  :Hymy:

----------


## artzi

Salo su 10.6 ei ole vielä kiinnostanut ketään... (siellä myös xco-kisa, vaan tämä on jotain ihan muuta).

----------


## marmar

> Vielä torstailenkistä: Se "lähden sitten yksin"-heitto oli vitsi, tarkoitettu lähinnä kommentiksi siihen vetäjän arpomiseen niin kuin Hel02 asiaa uumoili. Kello oli jo kuitenkin noin 18.15 ja vielä arvottiin vetäjää. Ja mullehan sitä letkan vetäjän osaa tarjottiin, kuten aika usein täällä itä-puolella. Olen mielelläni letkan keulilla koska silloin pystyn määräämään vauhdin ja reitin oman ajokuntoni mukaan, välillä on parempia ja välillä huonompia päiviä hapenoton kanssa. 
> Mitä tulee vauhtiin niin mielestäni aika rauhallista kruisailua mentiin, alamäissä vauhti nousee aina, varsinkin kun tykkään tykitellä tuttuja alamäkiä vauhdilla. Mäen loputtua tai risteyksissä sitten odotellaan että kaikki ovat varmasti mukana ja matka jatkuu. Jos vauhti on liian kovaa, siitä pitää sanoa. Ei vetäjä voi koko aikaa katsella taakseen seuratakseen letkan vauhtia. Tämä asia on osaltani loppuun käsitelty.



 Annetaan nyt vielä toisen kerran ensikertalaisen kommentit. Alussa olin hiukan ihmeissäni, että kumpaan letkaan pitäisi mennä, kunnes joku älysi hihkaista ajoissa, että tuo lähtenyt oli sitten se hitaampi porukka, joten ehdin oikeaan porukkaan mukaan. Vauhti oli asfaltilla/siirtymissä todella leppoisaa Ylämäissä kunto ei riittänyt vetäjien vauhtiin, mutta mielestäni hyvin siellä odoteltiin letka kasaan. (Mun yhdistelmällä pyörä+kuski on painoa yli 140 kg ja mäet tuntuu) Polkuvalinta oli omille osin unohtuneille taidoille mitä mainoin. Kiitokset siitä vetäjälle. Mun osalta ainoa harmittamaan jäänyt juttu oli se, että aliarvion tarvittavan juotavan määrän ja loppumatkasta meinasi tulla jano. Ensi kerralla otan juomarepun selkään. Onneksi ehdin hyvin prismaan hakemaan täydennystä kotimatkalle. Kokonaismatka sisältäen kotimatkan parilla ylimääräisellä mutkalla höystettynä oli reilut 38 km. Niin hyvä fiilis jäi, että tulen kyllä toistekkin. Loppuun vielä pari yleiskommenttia, joista on toivotavasti apua kaatumisten ehkäisyssä. Jos pitää liian kovaa vauhtia, niin väsymys horjuttaa tasapainoa ja kaatumisia tulee helpommin. Jos alkaa tuntua tältä, niin kannattaa pyytää taukoa. Toinen mitä lukkopolkimien käyttäjän kannattaa miettiä on polkimien säätö. Polkimia ei kannata pitää turhan tiukalla, vaan ne kannattaa säätää niin, että jalat irtoaa tarvittaessa nopsaan. Liian tiukalle säädetyt polkimet jä väsynyt kuski on yhdistemä, joka kaatuu kohtuu varmasti tiukassa paikassa. En tiedä oliko näillä asioilla sattuneisiin kaatumisiin yhteyttä, mutta pieni epäilys jäi.

----------


## a2jkanga

Moikka! Oon tulossa Turkuun vierailulle viikonlopuksi ja mulla on sinkulajäykkäperä mukana. Olisko halua lähteä ajamaan polkuja joko lauantaiaamuna tai sunnuntaina?

----------


## rikardo+

Hei arvon Foorumilaiset!

Olisiko kellään  tietoa Rehtisuon ja vajosuon reittien kunnosta , pystyykö reiteillä ajamaan vai ovatko ihan rytyä?
Kaikista tiedosta vinkeistä' ja viisaudesta kiittäen

----------


## makkeli

Vajosuon reitti ihan ajettavissa. Pitkospuut nyt ovat aivan reikäisiä ja lahoja, joten leveät renkaat tarpeen. Puunkaatoja on muutamia, aarnimetsän pätkä tieltä suon päähän oli pahin, hukkui polkukin välillä siinä viidakossa. Tämän pätkän korvaisisin Punainen tori-Laaskallio reitillä, jos vain sopii reittiin. Itse kyllä ajoin molemmat variaatiot, kun rengasreitin ajoin.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Rehtsuolla en ole ite käynyt tänä vuonna, mutta ovat kertoneet hakkuiden lisääntyneen entisestään. Etenkin suon pohjoispuoli on ollut jo aiemmin surkea. Ehkä sen nielee osamatkana, jos aikoo ajaa esim. Turusta Kuhankuonolle tms. mutta pelkästään Rehtsuolla ei ole paljoa järkevää polkua.  

Vajosuolta makkeli jo kertoi kaiken oleellisen. Lisäksi kannattaa harkita Kurjenrahkan ympäri ja edelleen Pukkipalon ja Lakjärven kautta kiertävää reittiä.

----------


## rikardo+

Kiitos Makkelille ja Juhalle vinkeistä.
Jätän suosiolla rehtisuon väliin. 
Tarkoituksena oli rakentaa reittiä Itä-Turusta Maarian altaan itäpuolisten polkujen kautta vahdonjoen varteen ja siitä sitten vajosuon kierrokselle.
Rehtisuo sopisi hienosti reittiin ,mutta ymmärtääkseni sitä pätkää ei vissiin ole ylläpidetty aikoihin.?
Punaisella torilla olen joskus ollut , mutta ei löydy enää mun kartasta saati muistista.

----------


## Matti H

Punaista toria ei enää tunne entisekseen.

----------


## artzi

Fiksuille...

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Kyllä Rehtsuon reittiä jossain määrin ylläpidetään. En oo sen jälkeen käynyt kun viime vuonna laitoin ylläpitäjille viestiä merkintöjen puutteesta parilla hakkuualueella Ruskon suunnalla. Ainakin yks ilmoittamani tien vierellä pusikkoon piiloutunut opaste on raivattu esiin. Eli jotain on korjailtu palautteenkin perusteella. Kertoivat myös että Rehtsuon sillat ovat korjauslistalla, mutta edelle ajoi Karevansuolle menevä reitti Kullaanvuoren reunalla. Hommia vaan lienee reilusti yli määrärahojen myrskytuhojen ja pitkosten kanssa.

----------


## rikardo+

> Kyllä Rehtsuon reittiä jossain määrin ylläpidetään. En oo sen jälkeen käynyt kun viime vuonna laitoin ylläpitäjille viestiä merkintöjen puutteesta parilla hakkuualueella Ruskon suunnalla. Ainakin yks ilmoittamani tien vierellä pusikkoon piiloutunut opaste on raivattu esiin. Eli jotain on korjailtu palautteenkin perusteella. Kertoivat myös että Rehtsuon sillat ovat korjauslistalla, mutta edelle ajoi Karevansuolle menevä reitti Kullaanvuoren reunalla. Hommia vaan lienee reilusti yli määrärahojen myrskytuhojen ja pitkosten kanssa.



kiitos täsmennyksestä. Täytynee jossain välissä käydä toteamassa rehtisuonkin polkujen nykyinen kunto.
viitsisikö joku täsmentää missä tuo Punainen tori sijaitsee?
Omilla googletuslahjoilla en löytänyt.

----------


## makkeli

> kiitos täsmennyksestä. Täytynee jossain välissä käydä toteamassa rehtisuonkin polkujen nykyinen kunto.
> viitsisikö joku täsmentää missä tuo Punainen tori sijaitsee?
> Omilla googletuslahjoilla en löytänyt.



Punainen tori

----------


## SuperD

Eikös tää kaveri käynyt siellä aiemminkin? 



Voisi käydä siivoamassa polut kuntoon.

----------


## Matti H

Eikö se ole vankilassa?

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Punainen tori



Siis, punaisella torilla ollut laavu ja kaikki retkeilyrakennelmat on viety pois ja metsä on hakattu ympäriltä. Edes Punaisen torin ohi mennyt polku ei kuulu nykyiseen reitistöön, eikä sitä hoideta enää. Vanhat merkit ja polun pohja maastossa on edelleen käyttökelpoinen.

----------


## mimgulls

Kiitos mukavasta porukkalenkistä ja myös vetäjälle! Minulla tuntui vielä tiistai lenkki mis tuli täyteen 60 km siirtymät mukaanlukien. Vähän oli vielä takki tyhjänä ja huonosti ehtinyt syödä ennen porukkalenkkiä.  Hienoa reittiä menimme aurinkoisessa iltasäässä ja oli kyl sen arvoinen lenkki ettei kaduta vaikka en ihan niin innolla lähtenyt kotoa porukkalenkille. Se "karvanen maku" katosi aika pian  :Hymy:

----------


## Starfury

Tämän kauden torstaillenkki neitsyys korkattu. 

Kiitos hyvästä seurasta ja vetäjälle. Hyvä lenkki ja henki oli ainakin puolivälissä jakaantuneen porukan hitaamassa letkassa. Harmi kun en ollu varautunut ihan noin pitkään lenkkiin, niin loppu sykemittarista virta hieman ennen loppua. Tossa käppyrää jos jotakuta kiinnostaa missä mentiin.

Erityis kiitos, että sopivan tyhmääkin hommasta tuli - enpä ole ennen kantanut maastopyörää suolla  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## makkeli

Ei haittaa vaikka syke jäi kadoksiin, voin kertoa, että 116 sykkeellä mentiin  :Vink: 

Jotkut endurospoorit oikaistiin lentokentällä, kun vetäjältä hukkui polku, mutta vesistön ylitys oli yllätys. Huhtikuusta ei ollut veden syvyys juurikaan muuttunut.

Kun vesistön ylitys sujui noin hyvin, niin seuraavaksi se "vaarallinen lasku"-suo lähellä ohikulkutietä.

----------


## Sti

Kiitos myös puolestani lenkkiseurasta! Mainio sää ja ei nopeammassakaan porukassa ollut mitään valittamista. Kiva on ajaa maailman huipun perässä ja koittaa ottaa oppia - tämä vaan kostautui aika nopsaan massiivisena määränä maitohappoa jaloissa  :Hymy:  3h, 34 km, avS 11,3km/h, avhr 150, max 182.

----------


## Nelson

Kiitokset myös lenkkiseurasta! Nopeamman porukan reitit löytyy tästä - sykkeet oli ihan kohdillaan, vaikka ei jakautuneetkaan ihan "tasan"....  :Hymy:

----------


## Pave

Hyvin olette vetäneet!  :Cool: 

Itse istuskelin samaan aikaan Sporttimyyjän sponssaamana Piikkiössä, nauramassa mm. Vilénin Juhanan edesottamuksille.

----------


## Jusa.L

Kiitos vaan täältäkin lenkkiseuralle ja vetäjälle hienosta lenkistä!

Alkoi loppulenkistä "ruuti" käymään vähiin jo hitaammassakin jengissä...

----------


## OlliR

Nämä yhteislenkit on kyllä parhautta ja etenkin hienolla kelillä! Ulkopaikkakuntalaisena on mukava oppia uusia polkuja joita on Turun seudulla käsittämätön määrä. Kiitos makkelille rauhallisemman porukan vedosta! Kunhan flunssa on voitettu, niin ehkä uskaltaudun kokeilemaan reippaamman letkan vauhtia, edes hetkeksi.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Kivat oli reittivalinnat eilisellä hitaalla ryhmällä. Haunisten altaalla käynti sujui totaalisesti eri reittiä kuin yleensä. Hyvä veto. Kiitos.

Edellisiltana suunnistuksessa lievästi telottu polvikin kesti ajamisen. Oli itse asiassa kivuttomampaa kuin kävely. Sain jopa nukuttua eikä ole muutoinkaan eilisaamua huonommassa kunnossa. Tietyt liikkeet sattuu edelleen, mutta eiköhän se tuosta joskus tokene kun ei pahemmaksikaan mennyt...

----------


## MTB 50+

*Lenkkisuunnitelma lauantaille 9.6.2012 / Idän polkuja 

*
06.00 Littoisten monitoimitalo
07.00-07.05 Prisman tolppa
08.00-08.15 Auranlaakson ABC aamukahvi
09.15 Järvelän parkkipaikka
11.30 Littoisten monitoimitalo ja lenkin loppu

Ajat ovat suunnilleenaikoja ja polut näitä itäpuolen polkuja sinne, tänne ja takaisin.
Vauhti on aivan ryhmän mukaan, mutta ei kuitenkaan kovaa.
Polut ovat ajettavia.

Tervetuloa mukaan heti aamusta tai matkan varrelta.

kokeillaanpa onko tämmöiseen lähtijöitä - onko ?


MattiK

----------


## Matti H

Matin aikainen lenkki voisi olla kivaa vaihtelua, mutta olisi hiukan muuta.

Torstailenkin nopeampi porukka näkyy ajaneen todella makean oloisen lenkin. Olisi ollut varmasti kivaa, tietty sillä edellytyksellä että olisi pysynyt kyydissä.

*----*

*Sunnuntaicycloja* *ei ajeta seuraavana kahtena sunnuntaina (10. & 17.6). Juhannussunnuntaina saattaisi taas olla jotain äksöniä.*

----------


## mimgulls

Houkuttavalta kuulostaa la lenkki, mut oon töissä. Jos ois sunnuntaina ollut niin sit oisin voinut lähteäkin. Sunnuntaina jos on jotain lenkkiä, niin voisin tulla. Ensviikon torstailenkki jää minulta väliin...

----------


## a2jkanga

Mulla olisi tarkoitus ajaa sunnuntaina lenkkiä joskus kahden aikoihin. Aika ja paikka tarkentuu lähempänä ajankohtaa.

----------


## fillaristi

> *Lenkkisuunnitelma lauantaille 9.6.2012 / Idän polkuja 
> 
> *
> 06.00 Littoisten monitoimitalo
> 07.00-07.05 Prisman tolppa
> 08.00-08.15 Auranlaakson ABC aamukahvi
> 09.15 Järvelän parkkipaikka
> 11.30 Littoisten monitoimitalo ja lenkin loppu
> 
> ...



Mukana. Koitan saada itseni löhtöruutuun monnarille kuureks.

----------


## mimgulls

> Mulla olisi tarkoitus ajaa sunnuntaina lenkkiä joskus kahden aikoihin. Aika ja paikka tarkentuu lähempänä ajankohtaa.



Enköhän minä tule kunhan aika ja paikka tarkentuvat...hyvää ilmaakin luvattu forecan mukaan.

----------


## Sti

> Mukana. Koitan saada itseni löhtöruutuun monnarille kuureks.



Itse lyöttäydyn seuraan 9.15 Järvelässä.

----------


## kari kangassalo

Voi pntle! huomasin tuon tämän päivän lenkkisuunnitelman vasta nyt. Aamu-unisuudesta huolimatta olisi sopinut hyvin tuo lenkki, nyt se alkaa olla jo loppupuolella. Lenkki pyörii just tässä kotini ympärillä. 
Kommentteja foorumin aiemmista (edellistorstailenkki-) teksteistä ja omasta päästä:
1: jos edellistorstaina oli lenkillä n 20 henkeä niin eikö siitä sais ihan hyvin kolmekin lenkkiporukkaa(hidas, tasanen ja nopea). 7 h ryhmähän on ideaali. Ongelmana taitaa olla enemmänkin vetäjien puute. 
2: Eikö ryhmässä edetessä sääntö mene niin että on kokenut vetäjä edessä ja sen takana hitaimmat, viimeisinä sit kovakuntoisimmat. Näin hitaampien kohtaloksi ei koidu tuo viimeisille ilmenevä "haitariefekti". Ilmeisesti aina ei olla menty näin. Korhosen Aki on ainakin viisaana mutta kokeneena useasti vahtinut viimeisenä "perässäpitäjiä"
3: Jos joku on oikein innokas esim nettiylläpitohommiin niin nimenhuuto.com -mtb-turku torstailenkki (ja vaikka sunnuntailenkkikin) -ryhmä olis aika hauska. Näkis suunnilleen kuinka monta ja ketä on tulossa ja jos oltais oikein aktiivisia niin siellä vois arpoa ryhmien vetäjätkin etukäteen. Silti siis lenkille vois tulla vaikka ei olis ilmoittautunutkaan. Noissa höntsäjoukkuelajiporukoissa on todella hyvä ominaisuus. Ei niissäkään paikalle tule aina vaan ne ketkä on ilmoittautuneet mutta yleensä vähintään ne ketkä ovat ilmoittautuneet. Mut tämä siis vain ideana mietintämyssyihin...
4.Lähden jatkossa mielelläni Littoisten suunnan lenkeille, mieluiten iltamyöhään tai (viikonloppu-) aamutuimaan. Muutkin ajat saattaa käydä. Työ- ja perhe-elämä haittaavat tällä hetkellä ja edelleen pahasti tärkeitä eli urheiluharrastusta...

----------


## OlliR

Kiitos mtb 50+:lle, fillaristille ja Sti:lle aamulenkistä! Hienoa baanaa ja vielä hienompaa seuraa.

----------


## fillaristi

MattiK veti hienon lauantai aamulenkin itäpoluilla,kiitos. Kulttuuritietous kasvoi ja ajo oli hienoa vaikka lopussa vähän satoi ja ajettiin ihan metsässäkin... Ovelta ovelle tuli 5:36:59 nautiskelua. Kiitos kanssa-ajajille. Sti vakuutti mut viimeistään 29er hyvyydestä... Hieno lenkki!

----------


## MTB 50+

Oikein mainio aamulenkki  tutuilla poluilla. Ihan lopussa kyllä harhauduin viemään koko ryhmän aivan poluttomaan metsään Pukinkullan ja Pyydysmäen tienoilla, mutta hyvin siitä läpi päästiin. Siis se oli ihan oikeaa  maastoajoa se pätkä.

Sykkeet  pysyivät  rauhallisella tasolla ja riittävän teknisiä polkuja vrs. Tahko ajeltiin.

Nyt kyllä  Tahko  näyttää  epävarmalta. Oikea  ranne on nyt ajon jälkeen kipeä ( se viime  vuonna murtunut ) ja oikea  hauis  on turvonnut oikein miesmäisen kokoiseksi ja särkee kyllä sekin. Siitä  repesi jotain viikolla nostaessani sellaista putkea huolimattomasti. Toisaalta tri  Hymy suosittaa "Ota  pari Buranaa, kyllä  niillä  pärjää !" Pitäydyn siinä sitten.

----------


## Yeti

Nyt on Puggi myyty. Jos joku täyskasvuinen (>= 188 cm) tarvitsee 29-täpärin, sellainenkin löytyy.

----------


## mimgulls

> Voi pntle! huomasin tuon tämän päivän lenkkisuunnitelman vasta nyt. Aamu-unisuudesta huolimatta olisi sopinut hyvin tuo lenkki, nyt se alkaa olla jo loppupuolella. Lenkki pyörii just tässä kotini ympärillä. 
> Kommentteja foorumin aiemmista (edellistorstailenkki-) teksteistä ja omasta päästä:
> 1: jos edellistorstaina oli lenkillä n 20 henkeä niin eikö siitä sais ihan hyvin kolmekin lenkkiporukkaa(hidas, tasanen ja nopea). 7 h ryhmähän on ideaali. Ongelmana taitaa olla enemmänkin vetäjien puute. 
> 2: Eikö ryhmässä edetessä sääntö mene niin että on kokenut vetäjä edessä ja sen takana hitaimmat, viimeisinä sit kovakuntoisimmat. Näin hitaampien kohtaloksi ei koidu tuo viimeisille ilmenevä "haitariefekti". Ilmeisesti aina ei olla menty näin. Korhosen Aki on ainakin viisaana mutta kokeneena useasti vahtinut viimeisenä "perässäpitäjiä".



Minusta on menty ihan oikein että vetäjän perässä on hitaimmat. Toivon että vetäjä on sinut naisten suhteen ettei turhaa tuu pahaamieltä. Me olemme erilaisia ja jokaisella on takana oma menneisyys ettei tuoda lenkille omia ongelmia. Mua harmitti vielä edellinen lenkki kun tulin torstailenkille. Kävin nollaamassa niin hyvin kuin pystyin mettäs jyrkällä ylämäellä jotta en tuota muille huonoo oloani. Ainakin itse olen ollut vetäjän takana, mitä nyt välillä jäänyt liki viimetteeksi, mutta ikinä ei oo jätetty. Olen sit kyllä päässyt sanomattakin kärkeen. Kun ei jaksa naputtaa joka asiasta. Tärkein on että kaikki pysyy mukana.... En oo itse teknisesti taitava ja ei ole vielä niin paljon rohkeutta rymistä täysillä, koska olen muutaman kerran tullut paha isku kroppaan. Vähän varovaisuutta tullut...

----------


## mimgulls

Oliko kukaan lähdössä huomenna lenkille, aika ja paikka? Menen muuten yksin Itäisen puolen turun polkuja jos ei oo muita lenkille lähtijöitä jotka tuntisi metsäpolut paremmin kuin minä.

----------


## rikardo+

> Oliko kukaan lähdössä huomenna lenkille, aika ja paikka? Menen muuten yksin Itäisen puolen turun polkuja jos ei oo muita lenkille lähtijöitä jotka tuntisi metsäpolut paremmin kuin minä.



Moi, voisin lähteä kaveriksi itäisen puolen poluille, jos ilta-aika sopii sulle, esim. lähtö 18.30 Itäharjun Prismalta?  
En muuten ole Rikardo, vaan hänen vaimonsa, joka on unohtanut oman tunnarinsa!

----------


## Sti

> MattiK veti hienon lauantai aamulenkin itäpoluilla,kiitos. Kulttuuritietous kasvoi ja ajo oli hienoa vaikka lopussa vähän satoi ja ajettiin ihan metsässäkin... Ovelta ovelle tuli 5:36:59 nautiskelua. Kiitos kanssa-ajajille. Sti vakuutti mut viimeistään 29er hyvyydestä... Hieno lenkki!



Kiitokset minunkin puolesta Matille aamun lenkistä- mahtavaa ajoa hyvässä seurassa ja kelin puolesta haastavassa maastossa. Minusta hauskinta tässä kulttuuritietouden ja Kiijärven oman historian kerronnassa oli se, että miltei jokainen tarina loppui sanoihin "silloin minua v"#%€%i ihan kunnolla"! . Toivottavasti Matti saa ranteen ja hauiksensa kuntoon Tahkoa ajatellen. Ja ei ole 29" voittanutta - enää kaipaisin vain jonkun 30-35 v sinkun, joka soittelisi minun puhelimeen kesken lenkin  :Hymy: 

-Simo

----------


## mimgulls

> Moi, voisin lähteä kaveriksi itäisen puolen poluille, jos ilta-aika sopii sulle, esim. lähtö 18.30 Itäharjun Prismalta?  
> En muuten ole Rikardo, vaan hänen vaimonsa, joka on unohtanut oman tunnarinsa!



Joo, sopii klo 18.30 jos tekisi vähintään sen 2 h lenkki.  Voisin laittaa Hetalle viestiä jos hänkin lähtisi mukaan. Ei taida olla vielä kirjautuneena foorumissa. Tietty muutkin mukaan jos saatais porukkalenkki kasaan sunnuntai illalle.  :Hymy:

----------


## a2jkanga

> Oliko kukaan lähdössä huomenna lenkille, aika ja paikka? Menen muuten yksin Itäisen puolen turun polkuja jos ei oo muita lenkille lähtijöitä jotka tuntisi metsäpolut paremmin kuin minä.



Mun olisi määrä lähteä puolen päivän jälkeen (yhden kahden aikoihin). En oo asunut muutamaan vuoteen Turussa, joten reitit eivät ole ihan täysin mielessä. Garminin avustuksella ajattelin alunperin vetää tämän lenkin: http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/185614888 

Mutta kaikki muutkin vaihtoehdot toki käyvät.

----------


## Matti H

Torstailenkeillä on selkeesti niin hämärää meininkiä että tarvii oikeen tulla kattelemaan. Ajetaanko juhannusviikolla? Saax tulla cyclolla häh?

----------


## Sti

> Torstailenkeillä on selkeesti niin hämärää meininkiä että tarvii oikeen tulla kattelemaan. Ajetaanko juhannusviikolla? Saax tulla cyclolla häh?



Kunhan sulla on kypärä päässä, niin olet tervetullut  :Hymy:  Ja myös cyclolla.

Viime torstaina oma hämäryys meni, kun lähdin Ojalan letkaan. Jossain vaiheesa joku kysyi "onko tää sun normaali lenkkivauhti?", johon Henri "ei-kyllä mä menen aika paljon lujempaa". Hänellä syke 95, allekirjoittaneella 174 - tässä on se ero ammattilaisen ja tavallisen kuolevaisen välillä! Silti oli todella hauskaa - 2 paikkaa Haunisen altaalla, mistä en ollut koskaan edes ajatellut ajavani, ajoin, kun katsoin ajolinjaa edeltä.

----------


## mimgulls

> Mun olisi määrä lähteä puolen päivän jälkeen (yhden kahden aikoihin). En oo asunut muutamaan vuoteen Turussa, joten reitit eivät ole ihan täysin mielessä. Garminin avustuksella ajattelin alunperin vetää tämän lenkin: http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/185614888 
> 
> Mutta kaikki muutkin vaihtoehdot toki käyvät.



Jäin miettiin että jaksanko tehdä kahta lenkkiä yhtenä päivänä. Entisenä maratonjuoksijana on tehty kaksi juoksulenkkiä ja salitreenit päälle yhtenä päivänä, niin kokeillaan sit pari mtb lenkkiä. Toisaalta en pääse ensviikolla mtb lenkille ollenkaan, niin otetaan kaikki ilo irti kun kerrankin on kokonainen vapaa sunnuntaipäivä.  :Hymy:   Sinun suunnittelema lenkki näyttää ihan hyvältä idealta. Oisko itäharjun prisman tolppa varmin lähtöpaikka klo 13.30?

----------


## a2jkanga

> Jäin miettiin että jaksanko tehdä kahta lenkkiä yhtenä päivänä. Entisenä maratonjuoksijana on tehty kaksi juoksulenkkiä ja salitreenit päälle yhtenä päivänä, niin kokeillaan sit pari mtb lenkkiä. Toisaalta en pääse ensviikolla mtb lenkille ollenkaan, niin otetaan kaikki ilo irti kun kerrankin on kokonainen vapaa sunnuntaipäivä.   Sinun suunnittelema lenkki näyttää ihan hyvältä idealta. Oisko itäharjun prisman tolppa varmin lähtöpaikka klo 13.30?



Sopii hyvin. Siellä siis 13.30.

----------


## rikardo+

> Jäin miettiin että jaksanko tehdä kahta lenkkiä yhtenä päivänä. Entisenä maratonjuoksijana on tehty kaksi juoksulenkkiä ja salitreenit päälle yhtenä päivänä, niin kokeillaan sit pari mtb lenkkiä. Toisaalta en pääse ensviikolla mtb lenkille ollenkaan, niin otetaan kaikki ilo irti kun kerrankin on kokonainen vapaa sunnuntaipäivä.   Sinun suunnittelema lenkki näyttää ihan hyvältä idealta. Oisko itäharjun prisman tolppa varmin lähtöpaikka klo 13.30?




Meinaatko siis jaksaa kaksi lenkkiä? Siinä tapauksessa nähdään klo 18.30 Itäharjun Prismalla ja ajetaan ne polut joita ette ehdi ajaa päivällä! Voin mennä kyllä yksinkin, jos et jaksa enää lähteä illalla. Olis kyllä tosi hauskaa ajaa pitkästä aikaa jonkun kanssa! Piia

----------


## mimgulls

> Meinaatko siis jaksaa kaksi lenkkiä? Siinä tapauksessa nähdään klo 18.30 Itäharjun Prismalla ja ajetaan ne polut joita ette ehdi ajaa päivällä! Voin mennä kyllä yksinkin, jos et jaksa enää lähteä illalla. Olis kyllä tosi hauskaa ajaa pitkästä aikaa jonkun kanssa! Piia



Joo, kyl mä vähän aattelin jaksaa!  :Hymy:  Ehkä Heta tulee, lupas pistää mietintämyssyyn. Ois meitä sit ehkä kolme naista iltalenkillä. Ehdin käydä syömässä kotona ekan lenkin jälkeen...

----------


## JiiH

> Nyt on Puggi myyty. Jos joku täyskasvuinen (>= 188 cm) tarvitsee 29-täpärin, sellainenkin löytyy.



Teetkö tilaa uusille projekteille, vai onko kyse jostain muusta?

----------


## greenman

Titaania tai unobtaniumia?

----------


## JarruRaita

> Moi, voisin lähteä kaveriksi itäisen puolen poluille, jos ilta-aika sopii sulle, esim. lähtö 18.30 Itäharjun Prismalta?  
> En muuten ole Rikardo, vaan hänen vaimonsa, joka on unohtanut oman tunnarinsa!



Hehhee...mutta minäpä olen  :Kieli pitkällä:  JarruRaita  :Kieli pitkällä:  ,mutta vastaan paremman puoliskoni eli Katin puolesta; Voisin hyvin lähteä sille iltalenkille.Vielä aikataulu hieman epäselvä,mutta vahvistan saapumiseni Prismalle 18.30 hyvissä ajoin.T:Kati

----------


## Yeti

> Teetkö tilaa uusille projekteille, vai onko kyse jostain muusta?







> Titaania tai unobtaniumia?



Ei tule unobtaniumia eikä tässä ole mitään kovin ihmeellistä. Totesin vaan että kun taas kokeilin täpäriä, se ei tuntunut niin hauskalta kun pari vuotta sitten. Yhdistettynä siihen että ajoin sillä Tahkon lisäksi ehkä 6-7 lenkkiä viime vuonna, tuntui järkevältä laittaa se myyntiin kun käyttöaste on kuitenkin niin alhainen. En viitsi pitää pyörää pelkästään Tahkoa varten.

Tämä tietysti antaa mahdollisuuksia ostaa jotain uutta ja nyt olen rakentamassa, tai siis Tommi rakentaa, monitoimipyörän. One bike to rule them all...

Salsa Mukluk-runko pitäisi tulla runsaan viikon sisällä. Siihen sitten kaksi kiekkosettiä. Rolling Darryl talvikäyttöön ja kesäkäyttöön kevyempi setti 47-millisillä trialvanteilla ja Hope-navoilla. Siitä pitäisi siis tulla kohtalaisen kevyt paksupyörä, jolla kesän ajelut sujuu ja kai pari kolme Tahko-kierrostakin pitäisi onnistua.

----------


## greenman

Oliko tänään Sunnuntaicrossia?






> Tämä tietysti antaa mahdollisuuksia ostaa jotain uutta ja nyt olen rakentamassa, tai siis Tommi rakentaa, monitoimipyörän. One bike to rule them all...



Meinasinkin että Pugin tilalle jotain uudempaa...

Eipä ole juuri itsekään tullut täpärillä ajettua. Viime heinäkuun jälkeen 100 km, joista tämän vuoden puolella 38 km.

----------


## miku80

Onkos Itäharjul enemmänki menos porukkaa 13.30? Vois itekki lähtee sinne päin ku näköjää flunssaki menny jo ohi ja hapenottokyky aikast normaalilla tasolla ..

----------


## Pave

Enpä ehdi enää junaan, siispä sooloilen...

----------


## KatiO

> Hehhee...mutta minäpä olen  JarruRaita  ,mutta vastaan paremman puoliskoni eli Katin puolesta; Voisin hyvin lähteä sille iltalenkille.Vielä aikataulu hieman epäselvä,mutta vahvistan saapumiseni Prismalle 18.30 hyvissä ajoin.T:Kati



Löysin omat käyttäjätunnukseni , joten voin taas vastata omista höpinöistäni eikä sihteerini JarruRaita  :Hymy:  Olen malttamaton lomalainen ja lähden aikaisemmin lenkille. Vielä on pientä puuhasteltavaa ennen ensi viikon reissua. T:Kati

----------


## Matti H

> Oliko tänään Sunnuntaicrossia?



Ei ole, ilmoitus taisi hävitä tuonne edelliselle sivulle kaiken sekaan vaikka oli boldattu.

*Eli ei sunnuntaicrossia tänään eikä seuraavana sunnuntaina (17.6.)!*

----------


## artzi

Salo - Matilda - Salo hoidettu parhaassa mahdollisessa seurassa. Saanko nyt sitten vihdoin mennä pizzalle   :Vink:

----------


## mimgulls

Kiitos mukavasta kahdesta sunnuntailenkki seurasta ja kilometrejä kerääntyi itselleni 37.4 km.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Kuhankuono - Vahdonkorpi tuli ajettua jäykkäperällä pitkästä aikaa. Jonkin verran oli kaatuneita puita siivottu pois, vaikka oli niitä vielä jäljelläkin. Halasin vähän pitkospuutakin ja nyt on nahka ohutta ranteissa, mutta ei kai mitään pahempaa. Vauhtiakin oli...

----------


## Pave

> ... siispä sooloilen...



Ketään en nähnyt!?!

Eihän ole vielä liian myöhäistä aloittaa treenikautta Tahkoa silmällä pitäen?

Suoritin pääosin asvalttia vältellen 80,0 km, 4:11:59 ja jonkun kolmisentuhatta kilokaloria yhdellä banaanilla, geelillä, myslipatukalla ja vajaalla pussillisella vettä, Tahko pitäisi mennä heittäen matkan varrella säännöllisesti tankkaamalla.

Mitäs sitä pitäisi syödä tuon kompensoidakseen, suosituksia?!?  :Sekaisin:  

Ennen lähtöä itselleni annettu lupaus vasemman peukalon käyttökiellosta piti, koko reissu 40T:llä. Ainoastaan Vyyryläisenmäki jäi ajamatta, parit pikku lipsahduksen helpommissa paikoissa.

 Sisärengas vaihtui hyttysten ininän tahdittamana Pääskyvuoressa. Stemmi ja jarruletku lyhenivät jo alkumatkasta Pläkkikaupungissa ketjujenöljyämistauolla.

Ja selkää kolottaa...  :Irvistys:

----------


## greenman

Hyvältä kuulostaa Paven vauhti.

Itse irvistelin 41 km aikaan 2:05, eli samaa vauhtia, mutta otin mukaan reilusti siirtymähiekkatie reeniä.

Määkään en käyttänyt vasenta peukkua (1x9)  :Vink:  

1300 KCal, ei eväitä.

Selkä... outch...

----------


## Pave

> Ja selkää kolottaa...



Tästä päivästä tulee selkeästi lepopäivä...  :Sarkastinen: 

PMMP @ Loimaan tori, taidanpa lähteä käymään kotopuolessa...

----------


## mimgulls

Flat pedalit ja flat pedal kengät: Vinkkejä mistä te tilaatte/tilasitte tai voiko niitä ostaa Turussa jostain?

----------


## miku80

Nukeproof Proton flätit ja Five Ten Freeride kengät itel ja jalka on ku liimattu polkimeen .. melkee ainaki .. CRC:ltä tilasin ..

----------


## eklund

Kävin taas vähän lenkillä: 







Five Ten Impactit on hyvät kengät, löytyy hi5bikes.fi

----------


## miku80

Pistä video tonne säikeeseen: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...87#post1844787

----------


## rikardo+

> Flat pedalit ja flat pedal kengät: Vinkkejä mistä te tilaatte/tilasitte tai voiko niitä ostaa Turussa jostain?



http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=18195

nää o ehottoman parhautta

----------


## mimgulls

> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=18195
> 
> nää o ehottoman parhautta



37 pienin koko... :P Onk 36 tai 36,5 kokoa olemassakaan? Pakko paljastaa että olen pienikokoinen ja muutenkin vaikeaa löytää mikä sopisi. Minkäs geeneilleen mahtaa...

----------


## peruspertti

Tahkolle on nyt sitten ilmottauduttu (60 km). Saa nähdä miten ukon käy  :Hymy:

----------


## SuperD

> 37 pienin koko... :P Onk 36 tai 36,5 kokoa olemassakaan?



Mahtaisko Google tietää?

----------


## fillaristi

> Kävin taas vähän lenkillä: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five Ten Impactit on hyvät kengät, löytyy hi5bikes.fi



Komiaa kyytiä Eklundi antaa Nukelle. Ite koittaa vaan kattella varovasti tollasta lentoo. Ylämäki sujuu multa paremmin ku ei tarvi vauhtia pelätä...

----------


## mimgulls

> Mahtaisko Google tietää?



Joo, aikani surffasin ja löysin Five Ten Karver, niin löyty pienempää kokoa. Kannattaa sitä välillä pyöräillä naisten kanssa joilla on enemmän kokemusta mitä muita vaihtoehtoja ois. Mun ongelma on ehkä, että lukkopolkimet ei sovi mulle pyöräillä metsässä... :Hymy:

----------


## fillaristi

> Tahkolle on nyt sitten ilmottauduttu (60 km). Saa nähdä miten ukon käy



Hyvin siellä käy kun muistaa vaan koko matkan polkee. Alamäet siellä kannattaa nautiskella.

----------


## greenman

Sillä mitään alamäkeä ole. Pelkkää nousua koko kierros.

----------


## Mika.t

Täpärikuume iski niin pahaksi että menin hommaamaan trek remedyn. Torstaina vasta pääsee ajamaan...
Siistiä  menoa tossa videolla. :Hymy:

----------


## peippo

Hyvä video Eklundilta taas! Ja 5-10 Impactit on parhaat (...no joo en oo muita edes kokeillut, mutta tuskin millään kyseisen valmistajan kengillä menee valinta pahasti pieleen). Polkimiksi tilaisin esim. nämä

----------


## mimgulls

Impactit on kehuttuja ja ne punaset oisin halunnut, mutta ei löydy kokoa 36...  :Irvistys:  Karver naisten mallissa on olemassa 36. Täytyy surffailla vielä jos löytyis Impactista kokoa 36. 

Toinen kysymys: voitteko kerto finlandia maastopyöräily reitistä  lahdessa Messilän alueella ne jotka on sen ajanneet... Mietinnässä on jos ois uskallusta lähteä kisaamaan...

----------


## Ulla

Parina vuonna (tai ihan varmasti ainakin yhtenä) olen sen ajanut, 2006 ja 2007 muistaakseni. Turkuun verrattuna paljon nousua ja teknisesti erittäin helppoa. Mutta joku lienee ajanut tuoreemmin kuin minä, HAK ehkä?

----------


## Starfury

FiveTen Sam Hill Monsterit itellä. Hyvät ovat  :Hymy:

----------


## HAK

> Parina vuonna (tai ihan varmasti ainakin yhtenä) olen sen ajanut, 2006 ja 2007 muistaakseni. Turkuun verrattuna paljon nousua ja teknisesti erittäin helppoa. Mutta joku lienee ajanut tuoreemmin kuin minä, HAK ehkä?



Kun on kerta mainittu, niin vastataan.
Edellisvuonna olin, viimevuonna olin "melkein menossa". Tänävuonna saatan mennä, jos sillä viikolla siltä tuntuu.

Sehän on oikein kiva kuntotapahtuma. Vähän samaa henkeä kuin Finlandiahiihdoissa. Porukkaa sentään vähän enemmän kuin yleensä noissa maastopyöräkekkereissä Suomen maassa.

Reitti oli 2010 vauhdikkaan mukava, ei lainkaan liian tekninen. Jos pitää vauhtia niin varsinkin pitkät ja hiukka kääntyvät alamäet ovat haastaviakin. Tuskin reittiä ainakaan helpotetaan, kun taitaa olla painetta toiseen suuntaan. Helpollahan siellä ei pääse entiselläkään reitillä, Tiirismaa ja Salpausselkä takaavat sen.
Tahkoon en pysty vertaamaan, kun en ole käynyt (vielä).

Näistä Suomen MTB-maratonkisoista - CUPiko se nyt on - saisi kyllä vastaavat tapahtumat, jos halutaan. Tottakai siellä Suomen huippujen pitää kilpailla, mutta sinne mahtuisi paljon enemmän "tavallista maastopyöräilijää" mukaan, ja varmasti nauttisivat. Kynnys vaan on kovin korkea, mutta se korkeus on vain mielikuvatasolla. Niihinhän on "vapaa" pääsy kaikille kuntoilijoille nytkin. Varmaan niitä pitäisi markkinoida kuntotapahtumia, joihin otetaan huippujakin mukaan (jos osaavat käyttäytyä  :Leveä hymy: ). Ja antaa järjestäjien tehdä mieleisiään tapahtumia, joissa jokaisessa saisi olla omat jujunsa. Säännöistä en tiedä, enkä halua tietääkään. Kunhan luvat on kunnossa, niin se riittää mulle.

Sinne vaan Mirri.

No niin, hauskaa kesäpäivää.  :Cool:

----------


## mimgulls

> Kun on kerta mainittu, niin vastataan.
> Edellisvuonna olin, viimevuonna olin "melkein menossa". Tänävuonna saatan mennä, jos sillä viikolla siltä tuntuu.
> 
> Sehän on oikein kiva kuntotapahtuma. Vähän samaa henkeä kuin Finlandiahiihdoissa. Porukkaa sentään vähän enemmän kuin yleensä noissa maastopyöräkekkereissä Suomen maassa.
> 
> Reitti oli 2010 vauhdikkaan mukava, ei lainkaan liian tekninen. Jos pitää vauhtia niin varsinkin pitkät ja hiukka kääntyvät alamäet ovat haastaviakin. Tuskin reittiä ainakaan helpotetaan, kun taitaa olla painetta toiseen suuntaan. Helpollahan siellä ei pääse entiselläkään reitillä, Tiirismaa ja Salpausselkä takaavat sen.
> Tahkoon en pysty vertaamaan, kun en ole käynyt (vielä).
> 
> Näistä Suomen MTB-maratonkisoista - CUPiko se nyt on - saisi kyllä vastaavat tapahtumat, jos halutaan. Tottakai siellä Suomen huippujen pitää kilpailla, mutta sinne mahtuisi paljon enemmän "tavallista maastopyöräilijää" mukaan, ja varmasti nauttisivat. Kynnys vaan on kovin korkea, mutta se korkeus on vain mielikuvatasolla. Niihinhän on "vapaa" pääsy kaikille kuntoilijoille nytkin. Varmaan niitä pitäisi markkinoida kuntotapahtumia, joihin otetaan huippujakin mukaan (jos osaavat käyttäytyä ). Ja antaa järjestäjien tehdä mieleisiään tapahtumia, joissa jokaisessa saisi olla omat jujunsa. Säännöistä en tiedä, enkä halua tietääkään. Kunhan luvat on kunnossa, niin se riittää mulle.
> ...



Mirri kiittää tiedosta ja pistää vakavissaan mietintämyssyyn. Kuulostaa minun kisalta reitistä päätellen kun ylämäistä tykkään ja on vahvimpia ominaisuuksia (ainakin juoksus oli ylämäet minulle tarkoitettu  :Hymy: ) Pyöräilys meni vuosi aikaa ennen kun löysin minulle sopivan tekniikan polkea ylämäet ja nyt se löytyi. Ihmettelin kun oli melkein taju mennä seisaaltaan kun poljin aiemmin ylämäet.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Näitä isoja tai isoiksi pyrkiviä tapahtumia voisi listata vaikka Jämi 84 MTB, Finlandia maastopyöräily ja Tahko MTB. Eiköhän nuo kaikki (kaipa myös maratonkisat) ole ihan läpäistävissä maratoonarin kunnolla vaikkkei maastopyöräilykokemusta paljoa olisikaan. Kaikissa näistä on teknisesti helpompi maasto kuin Turun suunnalla, mutta mäkiä toki enemmän. Jämin pitäisi olla reittinä näistä helpoin. Tahkoa kuullaan puhuttavan teknisestikin haastavana reittinä, mutta eihän se turkulaisten mielestä sitä ole. Isoin haaste täkäläisille tuppaa olemaan muun Suomen korkeuserot.

----------


## Ulla

Joo, olenhan minäkin ajanut muutama vuosi sitten Kuusankosken, Korson, Seinäjoen ja Jyväskylän maratonkisoja. (Jyväskylä olisi mahtava treeni Tahkolle!). Nousumetrit ne tosiaan on mikä Turussa ajamaan opetelleelle on eksoottista tuolla muualla. Nykykunnolla, en.

----------


## Jusa.L

Jaahas, en olekkaan vähään aikaan odottanut torstailenkkiä näin paljon...

Mukava päästä tuulettumaan, kun tuli sitten tänään tieto että lähtee duuni alta! Asian valoisa puoli taas sitten voi olla, että kohta on aikaa harrastaa :-)

----------


## Pikke

Mää harkitsen vakavasti torstailenkille saapumista ja silloin edetään sitten hiipimisvauhtia.

----------


## Matti H

> Sillä mitään alamäkeä ole. Pelkkää nousua koko kierros.



Ylämäki on YSTÄVÄ!

----------


## Frank

Jäi taas tolpalla laskematta, montako meitä oli, joku 15 hujakoilla kai. Hiitaahkolla vauhdilla paineltiin pitkin ja poikin lähipolkuja, muutama hiukan eksoottisempikin polku löytyi. Pannutus ja hajotustakuu hoidettu, ei kuitenkaan isoja vahinkoja. 
T:suunnannäyttäjä Bamse.

----------


## Mika.t

Hyvä lenkki oli. Muutama mukava alamäki osui matkalle =)

----------


## Sti

> Hyvä lenkki oli. Muutama mukava alamäki osui matkalle =)



Hyvä lenkki oli. Muutama mukava ylämäki osui matkalle  :Hymy:  Leppoisasti eteni 15 hlön letka hyvässä säässä- kiitos ajoseurasta!

----------


## Pikke

Bamse on parhautta! Kiva lenkki oli, vaikka olinkin nuppi punaisena koko ajan. Kai se kunto taas joskus kasvaa.

----------


## Jusa.L

Kiitos minunkin puolestani, oli todella mukava lenkki!

----------


## Nelson

> Jäi taas tolpalla laskematta, montako meitä oli, joku 15 hujakoilla kai. Hiitaahkolla vauhdilla paineltiin pitkin ja poikin lähipolkuja, muutama hiukan eksoottisempikin polku löytyi. Pannutus ja hajotustakuu hoidettu, ei kuitenkaan isoja vahinkoja. 
> T:suunnannäyttäjä Bamse.



Kiitokset taas lenkin vedosta! Pyörä ei näköjään tykkää Littoisten maastoista, kun alailmat ovat takapyörästä jo perinteisesti vähissä...  :Hymy:  

Tänään oli ensimmäinen kokeilulenkki litkutetuilla renkailla ja renkaat toimi itse asiassa hämmästyttävän hyvin, ennen tätä renkaita oli tullut vain vähän pyöriteltyä. Jostain syystä takapyörästä alkoi ilmat hiipumaan Mikkolanmäen loppulaskussa, sen takia tuli käveltyä loppumatka, kun laiskuuttaan ei jaksanut ryhtyä laittamaan sisäkumia. Kotona vähän lisää litkua renkaaseen ja paineet taas kohdallaan!

----------


## marmar

> Jäi taas tolpalla laskematta, montako meitä oli, joku 15 hujakoilla kai. Hiitaahkolla vauhdilla paineltiin pitkin ja poikin lähipolkuja, muutama hiukan eksoottisempikin polku löytyi. Pannutus ja hajotustakuu hoidettu, ei kuitenkaan isoja vahinkoja. 
> T:suunnannäyttäjä Bamse.



Kiitokset vetäjälle ja muulle porukalle mukavasta lenkistä. Tällä kertaa taisin onnistua täyttämäät molemmat takuuehdot ensimmäisenä. Alle kahden kilometrin sain rikottua helpossa maastossa pienimmät vaihteet. Jyrkässä ylämäessä lähdin vaihtamaan pienempään ihan lopussa ja vauhtihan siinä loppui kesken vaihdon. Polkaisin kunnolla, että pääsen viimeiset metrit mäen päälle saakka, jonka seurauksena suurin takahammasratas vääntyi käyttökelvottokamaksi ja esti myös toiseksi suurimman rattaan käytön, eli polkaisu tapahtui näemmän kesken vaihdon. Vaurio ilmeni vasta myöhemmin seuraavassa ylämessä. Hetken ihmettelyn jälkeen matka jatkui ilman kevyimpiä vaihteita yllättävän mukavasti, kunnes tuli paikka jossa meno tökkäsi. Polkaisin vähän reippaammin ja oletin joko pyörän ylittävän esteen tai takapyörän vetävän tyhjää, mutta eihän siinä niin käynyt, vaan polkimen sijaan polkija lähtikin liikkeelle ja ilmalentoon päätyen kädet edellä paljaalle kalliolle. Ilmalennon aikana ehdin jo kaivata hanskoja käteen, mutta suureksi yllätykseksi lento päättyi polkijan osalta naarmuitta, mutta jo aikaisemmin vaurioitunut ketjusuoja otti rytäkässä lopullisesti siipeensä, joka sitten rikkinäisenä tarttui aina välillä housunpunttiin ja varisi pala kerrallaan matkan varrelle. Matka jatkui kuitenkin kohtuu mukavasti loppuun saakka. Mitä nyt viimeisessä ylämäessä tuli käyttökelvottomia vaihteita ikävä. Päivän saldoksi siirtymineen tuli 50 km, kun kotimatkalla tuli poikettua väliillä metsän puolelle. Itse lenkki oli pyörän mittarin mukaan jonkin verran yli 22 km ja ajoajan keskinopeus aavistuksen matalampi kuin viimeksi. Nyt nopeus oli tasaisempi, kun viimeksi alun hitautta ja renkaan paikkaustaukoa kompensoitiin hieman nopeammalla lopulla. Lenkin kokonaisaika ja matka suunnilleen samat.

Ja toi hitaahko nopeus on suhteellinen käsite, joka on polkijasta kiinni. Mun yleistutuma oli, että asfaltilla mentiin kävelyvauhtia ja metsässä lujaa (nopeusmittari kertoi kyllä nopeudet samoiksi). Mutta tuo tunne johtuu tietysti osittain siitä, että mun yhdistelmällä on painoa niin paljon, että pehmeä alusta rankaisee keskimääräistä enemmän. Kokonaisuutena mulle sopii hyvin, että saan pitää lepotaukoja noilla tienpätkillä, jaksaa taas sitten paremmin metsässä porukan mukana  :Hymy:  Ekalla lenkillä pari viikkoa sitten mulla oli sykemittaus loppumatkan päällä ja se kertoi metsäosuuksien sykkeiksi 110...170 ja maantiepätkille 90...130. Tällä lenkillä mun kännykän akku oli tyhjä jo lähtiessä. Täytyy ensi kerralla koittaa muistaa painaa ladata akku ja painaa aloita nappia heti lenkin alussa.

----------


## OlliR

Toistan aina itseäni sen jälkeen kun olen osallistunut porukkalenkeille, ne vaan ovat parhautta! Pikkuhiljaa alkaa naamat tulemaan tutuksi ja varovasti kyselemällä oppii porukkaa tuntemaan. Opettavaista on ajella polkua taitavampien perässä ja katsella kikkailua ja ottaa ehkä jossain kohtaa jopa mallia, ohoh. Ajolinjoja ja tekniikkaa ei nöösi opi ilman.

Kerran letka meni puolesta välistä katki kun puhuin liian kesittyneesti Pikken kanssa, sorry muille.. Onneksi porukka saatiin hetken odottelulla taas kasaan. Kiitti Frankille vedosta!

----------


## Pikke

Juu olisi vaan pitänyt mennä Peipon ohjeilla eli ei puhuta ja katse pidetään polussa. :Kieli pitkällä: 

Ja mitä tulee siirtymiin, niin ne pitääkin ajaa hiljaa, jotta ehtii palautua. *kops*

----------


## Mika.t

Olisko sunnuntaina lenkille lähtijöitä. Aamupäivällä 12 saakka olis aikaa, sit vaihtuu pyörä vapaan ja alustaksi vesi =)

----------


## greenman

Sääennusteen mukaan alustana saattaa olla vesi heti aamusta.

----------


## fillaristi

> Ylämäki on YSTÄVÄ!



Kiitos!

----------


## MTB 50+

Tahkon harjoittelu piti sitten aloittaa. Puolikasmatka kokeeksi  öisellä  lähdöllä. Melko kipeää teki ranteeseen ja hauikseen. Pari buranaa ja kyllä se siitä menee.  :Vink:

----------


## greenman

Koskaan ei ole liian myöhäistä aloittaa.

----------


## peruspertti

Tahkomaista ajelua myös täällä. Rapiat 60 km ja rapiat 4 tuntia. Nousua varmasti reilusti vähemmän kuin itäsuomessa, mutta kuitenkin. Sports tracker löi tiskiin nousumetrejä 3124? Onza Canis 2.25 gumekset tuntu rullaavan oikein mukavasti kun on enimmäseen ajellut Rampageilla ja pienillä paineilla. Pitoakin kivasti, ainakin kuivalla.

----------


## Pave

120 km CX:ää soolona, pääosin asvaltilla. Piikkiössä vähän metsäpolkua. Nyt tars taas syödä kaikkea.

----------


## Matti H

Kaikki vaan Tahkoilee, hyvä meininki. Mää senkun olen reenannu jalkasin täällä pohjoisessa. Loma loppuu, mutta juoksua vielä tänään inasen vajaa 20 km pariin tuntiin ja varmana tarpeeksi nousua. Nuha ja krapula hidastaa mutta onneksi on viituun hyvät maisemat. Ei oo taas Hiiskanmäki mikään kun voi huiputella tunturia lenkillä.

Eilen täällä olisi kyllä ollut jonkun safarifirman järjestämä 55€ hintainen 4-5 h maastopyörälenkki, mutta en tohjennut kun siinä peräänkuulutettiin kohtuullista kuntoa.

Niin juu ja huomennakaan ei cycloa.

----------


## makkeli

Pitkien lenkkien päivä siis, kun huomenna sataa.

Sain vihdoin käytyä Teijolla polkuja ja pitkospuita ajamassa. 9.5 tuntia kotiovelta kotiovelle meni aikaa. Fillarin rengas pyöri vain 44km ja 4.5h, mutta matkoihin, kuvaushetkiin, kaffepausseihin ja trangialla soosien tekoon aikaa tuhraantui.

Kyllä kannatti mennä, aivan mahtavat ajomestat. Ilman nykyajan vempaimia kurvailisin vieläkin siellä. Oli pohjana artzin gps-jälki, johon olin piirtänyt lisäpätkiä, vielä tuli paikan päällä tehtyä reittimuutoksia ja suunnistus onnistui hyvin puhelimessa olleen maastokartan avulla.

Melkein jokainen tulipaikka näytti siellä palaneen savuna ilmaan, kun monessa paikassa rakennettiin uusia installaatioita palaneiden tilalle.

----------


## artzi

Teijo ansaitsee ajajansa, hieno alue! Lisätkää siihen vielä tuo lähtö Salosta... jo on hieno pitkä retki! Hiukan kiireellä väsätty tarina, kun piti kiirehtiä lomalle... 

http://mtbfin.eu/r/

----------


## fillaristi

Jyväskylän maratoonia tänään Tahko simulaationa. Mutta vain 1600 nousumetriä.Oli sitä kyllä kieltämättä siinäkin. 3:20:ja jotain. Ihan loppu.....

----------


## Mika.t

Viime torstailenkillä heitin ilmoille että jos tulevan viikon torstailenkki ajettaisiin jo keskiviikkona. Osanottajamäärä voisi olla suurempi. Miltäs kuulostaa?

----------


## peruspertti

Torstailenkki keskiviikkona sopisi ainakin mulle. Torstaina jää todennäköisesti ajamatta.

----------


## Matti H

Ja just kun mää aattelin että kerrankin ehtii torstailenkille. Voi ürpa.

----------


## makkeli

> Teijo ansaitsee ajajansa, hieno alue! Lisätkää siihen vielä tuo lähtö Salosta... jo on hieno pitkä retki! Hiukan kiireellä väsätty tarina, kun piti kiirehtiä lomalle... 
> 
> http://mtbfin.eu/r/



Sun videot on private, ei voi katsoa.

Sun reitistähän olisi löytynyt reitti retkeilyalueen Hamarinjärven osille. Nyt harmittaa, olisin sielläkin käynyt. Valmisteluni epäonnistuivat. Täytyy mennä uudestaan :Leveä hymy:

----------


## timppi

> Viime torstailenkillä heitin ilmoille että jos tulevan viikon torstailenkki ajettaisiin jo keskiviikkona. Osanottajamäärä voisi olla suurempi. Miltäs kuulostaa?



Eikös torstai ole ihan normaali arkipäivä? Tietty, jos porukka meinaa mennä pannuttamaan johonkin mökeille yms.. No sit tajuan..

----------


## greenman

Ei toki ole kiellettyä sopia lenkkiä molemmille päiville.  :Hymy:

----------


## Mika.t

Lähinnä meinasin et porukka menee juomaa kaliaa jo torstaina. Mut 2 lenkkiä olis kans ke ja to  :Vink:

----------


## Pikke

Tämä porukkahan juo kaljaa vain palautumisjuomana lenkin jälkeen, joten mitä useampi lenkki, sen parempi...

----------


## Juha Jokila

Vajosuon kalja-ajelu - lenkin jälkeen kotonakin vielä kännissä.

----------


## MTB 50+

> Tahkon harjoittelu piti sitten aloittaa. Puolikasmatka kokeeksi  öisellä  lähdöllä. Melko kipeää teki ranteeseen ja hauikseen. Pari buranaa ja kyllä se siitä menee.



Siitä hauiksesta on kuulemma jotain revennyt ja hoitona lepo. Eihän pyöräily rasita hauista, eihän  ?

----------


## fillaristi

> Siitä hauiksesta on kuulemma jotain revennyt ja hoitona lepo. Eihän pyöräily rasita hauista, eihän  ?



Et kauheesti revi putkelta ystäväämme ylämäkeen ni eiköhän se kestä. Ja sitä buranaa sit varoiks palautumisdrinkkiin. :Hymy:

----------


## SuperD

Tai sitten Matti pidät kevyemmän harjoittelujakson ennen Tahkoa ja ajat vain kahdeksana päivänä viikossa

----------


## mimgulls

> Eikös torstai ole ihan normaali arkipäivä? Tietty, jos porukka meinaa mennä pannuttamaan johonkin mökeille yms.. No sit tajuan..



Minä olen töissä juhannusaattona joten tulen torstailenkille. Keskiviikko ei käy. Jos ei ketään näy torstaina niin sit poljen yksin. That's it!  :Hymy:

----------


## Yeti

Kävimme Pirkanmaalla.







Sitä on vähän vaikeata myöntää turkulaisena, mutta kyllä Tampereen seudulla on reilusti enemmän mahdollisuuksia ulkoilulajeja harrastavalle.

----------


## MTB 50+

> Tai sitten Matti pidät kevyemmän harjoittelujakson ennen Tahkoa ja ajat vain kahdeksana päivänä viikossa



Juhannuksena tulee matkailun takia 3 vrk ajotauko. Nautin palautusjuomat etukäteen.

Kaipa tuollainen miesmäinen nakkikioskilihas siinä paranee ja jos ei, niin sitten ajetaan kipeällä hauiksella ja revitään vähemmän tangosta.

----------


## Matti H

> Sitä on vähän vaikeata myöntää turkulaisena, mutta kyllä Tampereen seudulla on reilusti enemmän mahdollisuuksia ulkoilulajeja harrastavalle.



Samaa vähän tullut itsekin pohdittua, eikä pelkästään pohjoisen suhteen.

Vaikka mahdollisuudet meillä päin onkin huonot, yksi asia on positiivinen. Turkulaisulkoilijoiden ollessa karkoitettuja Ruissalon reservaattiin ja jokirannan juottolautoille niillä harvoilla kunnon poluilla on tilaa. Viikolla UKK-puiston vakireiteillä tuli muutaman päivän aikana enemmän porukkaa vastaan kuin Kuhiksella koko vuonna. Eli rakentakaa vaan lisää jalkapallokenttiä!

----------


## Pave

> Eilen täällä olisi kyllä ollut jonkun safarifirman järjestämä 55€ hintainen 4-5 h maastopyörälenkki, mutta en tohjennut kun siinä peräänkuulutettiin kohtuullista kuntoa.



Repesin.





> Torstailenkki keskiviikkona sopisi ainakin mulle. Torstaina jää todennäköisesti ajamatta.



Sama juttu, to ajan Pökötillä kohti itäkoillista, jollen ole jo perillä iltakuudelta. Tässä viimeaikoina on tosin lomalaisen vuorokausirytmini ollut hieman 'epäsosiaalinen' noita porukkalenkkejä silmällä pitäen...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Vai että kaikki treenaa Tahkoa varten. Juu ei. Jukolan viestiä olin katselemassa viikonloppuna. Nyt väsyttää. Treeni on lähinnä viimeisen viikon keskittynyt polven paranteluun eli lepäilyyn. Positiivisesti kun ajattelee, niin on huomaavinaan pientä edistystä polvessa. Alkaa lisäksi olemaan vapaa-aika erityisen niukkaa Tahko-treenejä varten. Keskiviikkona voisi kenties lähteä porukkalenkille, mutta lieneeköhän ne treenit sitten siinä. Onneksi lepo nostaa kuntoa.

Minä en seuraa tai kirjaa liikuntasuoritusteni määrää taikka laatua mitenkään. Mietiskelin kuitenkin vähän taannoisia pyörälenkkejäni ja kauhistelin... Viimeisen puolen vuoden pyöräilysaldo on korkeintaan noin 500 km. Mutta treeni on ollut laadukasta, koska aina on ollut hauskaa. Se riittää mulle. Saapa nähdä miten sitä jaksaa tahkota.

*Mitkäs on toiveet keskiviikon lenkille? Impivaarasta klo 18 kuten torstailenkkikin? Voisi varmaan harkita hiukan reippaampaa reissua vaikkapa Kerttula, Kallainen ja/tai Kullaanvuori suunnalle - vai mikä kiinnostaisi?*

----------


## Pave

Pikainen aamulenkki. Uskomaton määrä vettä sitoutuneena kasvustoihin! Eivät menneet kengänsuojat hukkaan, vaikka en Matin lenkillä ollutkaan.  :Vink: 
Kalliot alkavat olla jo kuivia avopaikoilla, juuret sitten 'vähän' liukkaampia.

Pitäisikö päivittää kannettava uuteen, kun kahden kuvarastin noudon sisältävä 30 km lenkki vei vähemmän aikaa kun kahden kuvan lataaminen nettiin ja näiden liittäminen keskusteluun?  :Sarkastinen:  Paloi lopulta päre ja käynnistin pöytäkoneen, jotta homma yleensä tuli tehdyksi...

----------


## greenman

Aika vähille on jäänyt laadukkaat treenit tällä(kin) kertaa. Muutama kovempi veto parin viimeviikon aikana, muuten ihan normilenkkiä 0-2 kertaa viikossa. 
Viimeiset lenkit ennen tahkoa olen perinteisesti pyrkinyt ajamaan vain mukaan lähtevällä pyörällä. Näin ajotuntuma ko. laitteeseen on mahdollisimman hyvä.

Tarkoitus olisi tällä kertaa ajaa 1 kierros täysillä "lähes" järkevällä pyörällä. Oma yhden kierroksen ennätys lienee helppo rikkoa kun edellinen yhden kierroksen nopee yritys on vuodelta 2008. Senjälkeen tullut ajettua vain kahta kierrosta tai tyhmäpyörällä.

Edit: Vanhoja aikoja tutkiskellessäni huomasin, että oma yhdenkierroksen ennätys onkin ajettu tyhmäpyörällä 2010. Epävirallinen ennätys on viimevuoden ensimmäinen kierros, joka oli oman kellon mukaan aika tasan 4 h.


Edit2: Oliko joku yrittänyt lähestyä yksityisviestitse, postilaatikko kuulemma taas täynnä!

----------


## SuperD

> Minä en seuraa tai kirjaa liikuntasuoritusteni määrää taikka laatua mitenkään. ...Viimeisen puolen vuoden pyöräilysaldo on korkeintaan noin 500 km.







> Mutta treeni on ollut laadukasta, koska aina on ollut hauskaa.



Hei Aki hei, on tossa näemmä seurattu ainakin... laatua ja määrää...  :Hymy: 





> *Mitkäs on toiveet keskiviikon lenkille? Impivaarasta klo 18 kuten torstailenkkikin? Voisi varmaan harkita hiukan reippaampaa reissua vaikkapa Kerttula, Kallainen ja/tai Kullaanvuori suunnalle - vai mikä kiinnostaisi?*



Lisää ehdotuksia: 
-Lentokentän lähi/takamaastot (Makkelin kyydissä pariin otteeseen)
-Maarian allas (kerran käynyt Henkan vetämänä)
-Hirvensalon takametsiköt (pariin otteeseen Hannun kanssa)
Kaikki käy, nirsoilen vasta ensi viikolla.

Löysikö Artzi/Aki/Makkeli jonkun oivallisen reitin Temppelivuorelta Nesteen ohi Naantaliin Luolalanjärvelle? Ei haittaa vaikka vähän tiesiirtymiä tulisikin --> Tästä saisi kokonaisvaltaisen Tahkotreeniin.

----------


## PePa

Jos keskiviikkoon saisi myös hitaan (siis todella hitaan) ryhmän, niin voisin eksyä paikalle  :Hymy:

----------


## Juha Jokila

Sillä Matin pitkällä Turun ympäri lenkillä joku oli kiinnostunut mun vähän käytetyistä 2.6" Maxxis Ardenteista. Ei mahdu käyttämään pikkuratasta edestä, mutta muuten mukavat, hyvin pitävät ja siedettävästi rullaavat kumit.

----------


## makkeli

Mä kyselin Ardenttien koosta, mutta ostohaluja ei ole. Märän kelin rengastus on kunnossa.

Temppelinvuorelta osaan Timalin polun päähän, siitä pääsee kartan mukaan maksimissaan kilometrin tunkkauksella Luolalanjärvelle. Nousua kartan mukaan maksimissaan 47 metriä. Kai sieltä ilman kiipeilyvälineitä pääsee.

Mä ehdottaisin keskiviikoksi Kerttula-Kallainen sieltä läpi Luolalanjärvelle, Temppelivuoren kautta suunta takaisin. Lähtö olisi silloin paremmin Kerttulasta. Jonkun vain täytyy osata Kallaisista läpi Naantaliin.

----------


## timppi

Kai mäkin sit keskiviikoksi 1800 pystyn johonkin venymään. Mun toiveena olis hidas ja pitkä, jonnekin iltakymmenen tienoille..

----------


## Pave

> -Maarian allas (kerran käynyt Henkan vetämänä)



- JOS olen lähtöpaikalla
- JOS syntyy medium-letka
- JOS Maaria saa kannatusta
... niin voisin vaikka vetää porukkaa tuohon suuntaan. Todennäköisyys siis noin 0,5x0,3x0,2 = 3%  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jantsa

täältä olis kanssa yks kehnokuntonen nöösi uskaltautumassa mukaan keskiviikon lenkille niin älkää mitään tappolenkkiä suunnitelko :-D niin lähettekö nyt sitten impparista ? Piti jo viime syksynä tulla mukaan kattomaan tota porukkalenkki hommaa mutta se vähän venähti :-D jos nyt sitten.

----------


## Pave

Jos joku tarvii sellaisia taka-akselin pikalinkun päihin pujotettavia putkirakenteisia pyörätelineitä, niin huutaa hep, menevät muuten metallinkeräykseen.
Siis suunnilleen tuon tyylisiä, mutta vielä pelkistetympiä ja mustia:

'Myyty', hinta oli ilm. kohillaan...  :Vink:

----------


## timppi

^ Mä voisin olla kiinnostunut..

----------


## Starfury

Onkos ketään suunnitellut tälle viikolle mitään niin repäisevää, kuin torstailenkin ajoa torstaina? Itelle kun ei keskiviikko käy töiden takia.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Kerran oon tunkannu artzin vetämänä Kallasista Murikkoon (Naantaliin) suunnilleen tästä.   Niityn reunaan pääsee Kallasista polkua pitkin, mutta sitten menee   nihkeämmäksi. En suoranaisesti suosittele. Toki jos haluaa sieltä   Naantaliin ja viitsii vähän tunkkailla, niin mikäpäs siinä. Jostain   Suopellon ja Immasen välisistä metsistä mentiin eteenpäin eikä poluissa   todellakaan ollut moittimista - päinvastoin. Tiesiirtymääkin tulee   väkisin ennen Luolalaa.

Tarvis kaivaa joku vanha suunnistuskartta missä näkyis Nesteen aidan   vierusta. Vois ehkä päätellä että onko sieltä joskus päässyt läpi asti.   Teollisuusalue taitaa vaan edetä pikku hiljaa sinne aidan vierustan   kallioille, joten vaikea sanoa... 

Keskiviikon suhteen oon sen verran itsekäs, että aion kyllä yli 15 km lenkin ajella. Eli jotain muuta olis toiveissa kuin ihan hitain torstaivaihtoehto. Vauhtia en sinällään paljolti kaipaa, mutta kohtuullisen sujuva eteneminen olisi toiveissa. Viittaa kai siihen mediumiin siis... Noita toivomianne reittivaihtoehtoja en juurikaan osaa, mutta mukaan lähden mielelläni ajelemaan tai reittejä etsimään. Ei oo väliä lähtöpaikalla tai   reitillä.

----------


## makkeli

Aattelin ajaa keskiviikkona ja torstaina. Keskiviikkona hiukkasen reippaammin ja torstaina kelpaa torstai-vauhti.

----------


## Pikke

Mää harkitsen torstailenkille osallistumista. Tulen, jos juhannusvalmisteluiltani ehdin.

----------


## SuperD

Kävin eilen tutkailemassa reittiä Timalipolun päästä Naantalin suuntaan. Muutama umpeen kasvanut polun alku näkyi, mutta parin vesiperän jälkeen into reitin löytämiseen katosi mystisesti --> tempoajoa maantiellä. Kaiken kukkuraksi Naantalissa Luolalanjärven ympäri menevä luontopolku on pääosin umpeen kasvanutta ruovikkoa, johon joku on raivaussahalla availlut reittiä. Alustana katkeillutta/irtonaista pitkospuuta, juurakkoa ja paikoitellen kivikkoa (mitään näistä ei tosin erottanut parimetrisen heinikon alta). Ei missään nimessä vierailun arvoinen kohde.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Kaiken kukkuraksi Naantalissa Luolalanjärven ympäri menevä luontopolku on pääosin umpeen kasvanutta ruovikkoa, johon joku on raivaussahalla availlut reittiä. Alustana katkeillutta/irtonaista pitkospuuta, juurakkoa ja paikoitellen kivikkoa (mitään näistä ei tosin erottanut parimetrisen heinikon alta). Ei missään nimessä vierailun arvoinen kohde.



Sitä mä oon vähän miettinytkin, että miksi te sinne niin kovasti haluatte.

----------


## makkeli

> Kävin eilen tutkailemassa reittiä Timalipolun päästä Naantalin suuntaan. Muutama umpeen kasvanut polun alku näkyi, mutta parin vesiperän jälkeen into reitin löytämiseen katosi mystisesti --> tempoajoa maantiellä. Kaiken kukkuraksi Naantalissa Luolalanjärven ympäri menevä luontopolku on pääosin umpeen kasvanutta ruovikkoa, johon joku on raivaussahalla availlut reittiä. Alustana katkeillutta/irtonaista pitkospuuta, juurakkoa ja paikoitellen kivikkoa (mitään näistä ei tosin erottanut parimetrisen heinikon alta). Ei missään nimessä vierailun arvoinen kohde.



Kuukausi sitten oikein hyvässä kunnossa.

----------


## HAK

> Sitä mä oon vähän miettinytkin, että miksi te sinne niin kovasti haluatte.



Näin on. Ajatus sinänsä ok yrittää päästä Naantaliin. Tuolta aidanviertä varmaan saa sellaisen "vaativan" reitin. Mutta tuo väli on kyllä aika haasteellinen. Raision venesataman rannan lähellä kyllä on niitä hyviä polkuja.

Kenellä Raision suunnalla asuvalla riittää inspistä kartottaa Isosuon alue. Siellä on ainakin hyviä ja laajojakallioalueita. Eli koukkaus pohjoisen kautta Kallaisista. Matkaahan sieltä kyllä kertyy Naataliin, mut haittaaks se.

Keskiviikkona kyllä tuon Akin konsepti kiinnostaa. Tämä KKKKKKK....
Tai sitten Paven Tastonkulma.
Mutta päätän nuo menot vasta huomenna (kun tänäänkin on kai yks lenkki tarjolla).

----------


## Mika.t

Reipas eteneminen kelpaa mulle. Mistä lähdetään?

----------


## SuperD

> Kuukausi sitten oikein hyvässä kunnossa.



Nyt noi koivut oli ainakin metrin paksuja ja pitkosten viereinen ruohikko oli kasvanut pari metriä. Vähintään. Porukalla ei Timalipolun jälkeen kannata Naantalin suuntaan harhailla. Paitsi jostain pohjoiskautta, jolloin vetovastuu siirtyy jollekin muulle  :Kieli pitkällä: 
Tossa vielä koko lenkki: clicketiclick

----------


## Ulla

Ma 25.6. kisaillaan Kupittaalla taas BMX-racingiä klo 17.30 alkaen niin kuin toukokuussakin tehtiin. Ei mulla muuta täältä Kuopiosta käsin, jatkakaa.

----------


## mimgulls

> Aattelin ajaa keskiviikkona ja torstaina. Keskiviikkona hiukkasen reippaammin ja torstaina kelpaa torstai-vauhti.



Mun viesti on näköjään hävinny minkä kirjoitin aemmin tänään... Jos ei kukaan pistä pahitteeksi niin tulen jo keskiviikkona lenkille. Eikö se ois reilumpaa että ois hitaillakin mahdollisuus tulla keskiviikkona? On kuitenkin Juhannusviikko. Reilu peli reilu meininki! Tietty porukan voi jakaa kahteen jos siltä tuntuu? Kävisikö Imppari 18.00?

----------


## SuperD

> Mun viesti on näköjään hävinny minkä kirjoitin aemmin tänään...



Kirjoitit sen maantielenkkien puolelle 





> Jos ei kukaan pistä pahitteeksi niin tulen jo keskiviikkona lenkille. Eikö se ois reilumpaa että ois hitaillakin mahdollisuus tulla keskiviikkona? On kuitenkin Juhannusviikko. Reilu peli reilu meininki!



Ketään ei kielletä tulemasta, eli kaikki ovat edelleen tervetulleita. Mutta jos suunnitelmissa on ajaa reipasvauhtisempi lenkki, niin eikö olisi reilua että 'nopeillakin' on mahdollisuus ajaa keskiviikkona? On kuitenkin Juhannusviikko. Reilu peli, reilu meininki!

----------


## timppi

Kuinka nopea on reipas-porukkalenkki? Verrattuna lähinnä siihen pariviikkoa sitten olleeseen Henkan porukkaan (johon erehdyin mukaan). Onko keskinopeus metsässä 10, 15 vai 20?

----------


## mimgulls

> Kirjoitit sen maantielenkkien puolelle 
> 
> 
> Ketään ei kielletä tulemasta, eli kaikki ovat edelleen tervetulleita. Mutta jos suunnitelmissa on ajaa reipasvauhtisempi lenkki, niin eikö olisi reilua että 'nopeillakin' on mahdollisuus ajaa keskiviikkona? On kuitenkin Juhannusviikko. Reilu peli, reilu meininki!



Sä unohdit lukea ehdotuksen ryhmän kahteen jakamisesta minkä kirjoitin lopussa...lue huolellisemmin se mitä kirjoitan  :Leveä hymy:  Eikä tarvii rosvoo mun sanoja  :Leveä hymy: D

----------


## Kemmi

Joltain kadonnut takalokari? Löytyy männyn oksasta, näiltä paikkein.

----------


## Pikke

Jos huomenna olisi tulossa riittävästi porukkaa, jotta se toivottu kahteen ryhmään jakaminen onnistuisi, niin kuka olisi johtotehtävissä ja kuka peräpään pitäjänä hitaassa ryhmässä? Vai ovatko kaikki lenkinvetotaitoiset menossa siihen reippaasti etenevään porukkaan?

En ole itse tulossa keskiviikkona ajamaan. Kunhan uteliaisuuttani kyselen.

----------


## SuperD

Ja mistä lähtö, mihin aikaan, mihin suuntaan mennään ja kuinka pitkään? Kohta Artzi ärähtää  :Vink: 
@Timppi: Etköhän kyydissä pysy. Tarkoitus ei ole ajaa kampelavauhtia® vaan Akin mainitsemaa "kohtuullisen sujuvaa etenemistä".

----------


## Matti H

Sunnuntaina ajetaan cyclocrossia Kaarinan Hongkongilta normitapaan ja -aikaan. Oivallinen katharsis juhannuksen rypemisten (tai kohdallani työnteon) päälle. Ilmassa saattaa olla jonkinlaista tyhjennysharjoituksen meininkiä ennen seuraavan viikonlopun paarmafestareita.

Kaikille, jotka eivät ole kaatuneet kokkoon tai pulahtaneet veteen kustuaan veneestä seisten tarjolla epäreilua peliä ja paskaa meininkiä!

----------


## Pikke

@ SuperD: Ihan vaan soisin teille sen haluamanne reipasvauhtisen lenkin.  :Hymy:

----------


## Jantsa

Jos meinaatte torstainakin ajaa lenkin niin voisin tulla vasta sillon kokeilemaan niin en tuu hidastelemaan keskiviikkona  :Leveä hymy:  eli torstainakin on lähtö sitten impivaarasta vai kuinka? ja kello 18?

----------


## makkeli

Katselin torstai-lenkkien statistiikkaa. Torstaisin hitaan ryhmän hitaimman 5km pätkän keskinopeus on 6-7 km/h. MattiHoon perässä monsuunisateen jälkeisessä metsässä mentiin 8,3 km/h. Tuohon nopeuteen asettunee kuivalla ns. mediumivauhti, olettaisin.

----------


## artzi

> Ja mistä lähtö, mihin aikaan, mihin suuntaan mennään ja kuinka pitkään? Kohta Artzi ärähtää 
> @Timppi: Etköhän kyydissä pysy. Tarkoitus ei ole ajaa kampelavauhtia® vaan Akin mainitsemaa "kohtuullisen sujuvaa etenemistä".



Äräh --> pKele! Rokualla liian heleppoo, Tervareitti ihan tervassa uintii, ettekä te pääse edes lenkeistä sopuun. <-- dys.

 :Sekaisin:

----------


## Matti H

Liian tiukkojen nopeusryhmien virittelyssä kannattaa olla varovainen, vaikka "nopean ja hitaan" ryhmän idea järkevä onkin. Saattaa nakertaa porukassa harrastamisen ja luonnosta nauttimisen iloa. Ajetaan edelleen maaston ja yleisen pössiksen mukaan niin, että kaikki ehtii perään.

----------


## peruspertti

Lähteekö porukka huomenna Impparista vai? Jossain huomenna ajelen ja jollain vauhdilla jokatapauksessa  :Hymy:

----------


## Maik

mä voisin torstaina lähteä 8,7km/h keskariryhmään peesailemaan.

----------


## marmar

> Liian tiukkojen nopeusryhmien virittelyssä kannattaa olla varovainen, vaikka "nopean ja hitaan" ryhmän idea järkevä onkin. Saattaa nakertaa porukassa harrastamisen ja luonnosta nauttimisen iloa. Ajetaan edelleen maaston ja yleisen pössiksen mukaan niin, että kaikki ehtii perään.



Molemmissa on hyvät ja huonot puolet, Yksi mitä hitaammassa porukassa on tapahtunutkin pienessä mittakaavassa voisi olla, että sopivan  mäen laella pidetään tauko, jonka aikana hitaammaat lepää, nopeammat vetää mäkeä ylös ja alas niin kauan, että hitaampi tahti riittää taas vähän matkaa. Siinä levätessä hitaammat voi opiskella taitoja nopeammilta ja nopeammat saa sykkeet ylös aivan varmasti. 

Mulla sinänsä kunto niin heikko, että hitaamman lenkin vauhti riittää hyvin ja aika ei käy pitkäksi mäen päällä odotellessa ja minimissäänkin 12 km kotimatkalla voi sitten polkaista omaa tahtia sen mukaan paljonko menohaluja jää. Ekalla torstailenkillä niitä ei jäänyt, vaan menin hissukseen kotiin, toisella kerralla taas menin kotimatkalla lujempaa, kun torstailenkki oli edelliseen verrattuna rauhallisempi loppupäästä. Loppusaldo molemmilla kerroilla kotona sama, sopivasti rasitettu, mutta ei uupunut. Näissä itäpuolen lenkeiisä on sekin bonus, että halutessani voin helposti oikaista pyörätietä pitkin kotiin keskeltä lenkkiä. Paluu prismalle on aina poispäin kotoa.

----------


## mimgulls

Siitä huolimatta tulen paikan päälle katsomaan päädynkö yksin ajaan jos keskiviikko on nimenomaan tarkoitettu ainoastaan nopeille miltä tämä nyt enemmistö näyttää ja enemmistö voittakoon. Mulla muuttui, että oon torstain iltavuoron töis joten oli hidas lenkki torstaina niin en pääse siitä huolimatta.

----------


## Pave

Kuvarastinhakuaamulenkkini keskinopeus taisi olla n. 18 km/h, porukkalenkillä jäänee jonkin verran alle tuon...  :Vink: 

JOS tuo Maarian vaihtoehto kiinnostaa ja toteutuu, niin tarkoituksena on edetä kohtuullisen ripeästi kevyellä taukovihaustwistillä, mutta kuitenki porukan voimavarojen mukaan. Ei mitään 20+km/h Henkka-vauhtia, mutta kylmäkään ei pitäisi tulla.  :Leveä hymy:  Hatusta vetäen keskari saattaisi nousta jonnekin 12-15 km/h, jos letka vaan kulkee sujuvasti mukana. Jos alkaa repeillä, niin jäänee tuon haarukan alle. Reitille tulee pakosti jonkin verran myös siirtymää, joka nostaa tuota keskinopeutta.

----------


## Jusa.L

Meitsi olisi tulossa torstaina lenkille, kun hallitus on menossa huomenna harrastamaan turhamaisuuksia, eli värjäämään hiukset... Saamarin turhaa touhua sanon minä!

Ja kun lastenhoitoapua huomiseksi ei ole saatavilla, niin en tule jarruksi huomenna...

----------


## peruspertti

> Kuvarastinhakuaamulenkkini keskinopeus taisi olla n. 18 km/h, porukkalenkillä jäänee jonkin verran alle tuon... 
> 
> JOS tuo Maarian vaihtoehto kiinnostaa ja toteutuu, niin tarkoituksena on edetä kohtuullisen ripeästi kevyellä taukovihaustwistillä, mutta kuitenki porukan voimavarojen mukaan. Ei mitään 20+km/h Henkka-vauhtia, mutta kylmäkään ei pitäisi tulla.  Hatusta vetäen keskari saattaisi nousta jonnekin 12-15 km/h, jos letka vaan kulkee sujuvasti mukana. Jos alkaa repeillä, niin jäänee tuon haarukan alle. Reitille tulee pakosti jonkin verran myös siirtymää, joka nostaa tuota keskinopeutta.



Maarian suunta kiinnostais kyllä.

----------


## Frank

Torstaina olis vapaata, vois vaikka lähteä tosellekin puolelle turkua välillä ajelemaan. Toisaalta alkaa tuo sekakäyttökin uhkaavasti taas nostaa päätään, mitähän siitäkin taas tulee? Onko vaarallisempaa olla kolmen lajin sekakäyttäjä kuin kahden vai onko sillä kolmannella enää merkitystä?

----------


## makkeli

> Hatusta vetäen keskari saattaisi nousta jonnekin 12-15 km/h, jos letka vaan kulkee sujuvasti mukana. Jos alkaa repeillä, niin jäänee tuon haarukan alle. Reitille tulee pakosti jonkin verran myös siirtymää, joka nostaa tuota keskinopeutta.



Eli helvetin kovaa mennään  :Leveä hymy: 

29.4. keskari oli 10,8 km/h Maarian lenkillä. Se oli musta meedium miinusta. Silloin kyllä Pave pääsi vasta puolessa välin vetotöihin.

Oikeesti keskarit ei paljon kerro, yksikin siirtymä nostaa sitä. Mulla mettäpyörän keskari on 10,9 kolmelta vuodelta.

----------


## Matti H

Mää aattelin tulla sinkularossarilla torstailenkille. Ajetaan sitten hiljaa.

----------


## bomba

Kaikille jotka haluaa keskiviikkona rauhallista lenkkiä:
Mä tulen ekaa kertaa yli kuukauden tauon jälkeen ajamaan, olen potenut murtunutta varvasta monta viikkoa. Ensi viikolla pitäisi olla täydellisessä työkunnossa, joten täytyy vähän kokeilla kestääkö jalka perusliikuntaa. Tunnen nämä Länsipuolen alueet melko hyvin, ja voin mielelläni vetää "hitaamman ryhmän" lenkin Impparista.

Ajattelin myös tulla rankaisemaan itseäni juhannusjuopottelusta Matin sunnuntailenkille, jos huomenna kaikki menee hyvin ja paikat kestää.

Torstaina en pyöräile, vaan autoilen mökille.

----------


## HAK

> Kuvarastinhakuaamulenkkini keskinopeus taisi olla n. 18 km/h, porukkalenkillä jäänee jonkin verran alle tuon... 
> 
> JOS tuo Maarian vaihtoehto kiinnostaa ja toteutuu, niin tarkoituksena on edetä kohtuullisen ripeästi kevyellä taukovihaustwistillä, mutta kuitenki porukan voimavarojen mukaan. Ei mitään 20+km/h Henkka-vauhtia, mutta kylmäkään ei pitäisi tulla.  Hatusta vetäen keskari saattaisi nousta jonnekin 12-15 km/h, jos letka vaan kulkee sujuvasti mukana. Jos alkaa repeillä, niin jäänee tuon haarukan alle. Reitille tulee pakosti jonkin verran myös siirtymää, joka nostaa tuota keskinopeutta.



Kumpi vetää huomenna Pave vai Aki ?
Mulla on putki päällä, ei sovi jättää kesken  :Hymy: 
Onko 16:30 liian aikaisin vai onko kaikki lomalla ja vielä aiemmin.

----------


## HAK

> Liian tiukkojen nopeusryhmien virittelyssä kannattaa olla varovainen, vaikka "nopean ja hitaan" ryhmän idea järkevä onkin. Saattaa nakertaa porukassa harrastamisen ja luonnosta nauttimisen iloa. Ajetaan edelleen maaston ja yleisen pössiksen mukaan niin, että kaikki ehtii perään.



Olen Matin kanssa samaa mieltä.

Vauhdiltaan normaali porukkalenkki mun mielestä on sellainen, että kaikki - siis kaikki - voivat välillä hetken hengähtää, eikä kenenkään tarvitse rutistaa itsestään kaikkea irti, jos ei halua. Torstailenkit juuri tälläisiä.
Vauhdiltaan nopea porukkalenkki taasen vois olla sitä, että kaikki "sitoutuu" myös rutistamaan, mutta silti pysytään kasassa.
Tekninen lenkki olis sitä, että mennään kaikkia mahdollisia polkuja/paikkoja millä laitteella kukin haluaa.
MTB-Turku-CC-lenkit - siis paikalliset  :Vink:  - taasen ovat mitä ovat  :Vink: , mutta mitä minä olen ollut mukana, niin ne ovat "Nopeita ja välillä myös Teknisiä".

Maantielenkit ja "normaalit CC-lenkit" löytyykin sitten muualta.

----------


## Pikke

> Torstaina olis vapaata, vois vaikka lähteä tosellekin puolelle turkua välillä ajelemaan. Toisaalta alkaa tuo sekakäyttökin uhkaavasti taas nostaa päätään, mitähän siitäkin taas tulee? Onko vaarallisempaa olla kolmen lajin sekakäyttäjä kuin kahden vai onko sillä kolmannella enää merkitystä?



Jos on kyse pyöräilylajeista, niin mitä useampi sitä parempi. Ei kiristä pipo niin herkästi.

----------


## Frank

No eipä tuo pipa kauheasti ole kiristänyt  :Kieli pitkällä:  Kolme pyöräilylajia ja x-määrä muita hullutuksia.

----------


## timppi

> Kumpi vetää huomenna Pave vai Aki ?
> Mulla on putki päällä, ei sovi jättää kesken 
> Onko 16:30 liian aikaisin vai onko kaikki lomalla ja vielä aiemmin.



16:30 en mä kyllä millään ehdi.. Onko 1800 huono? Jos aiemmin, niin sit voisin ottaa jonkun kännykän numeron ja kysellä, missäpäin viiraatte..

----------


## Pikke

Hullutukset on hyvästä.

Onnistuin tänään rikkomaan pakustani yhden kattotelineen kiinnityspisteen. Hemmetin kierreholkki tai mikä ikinä onkaan nimeltään meni katkipoikki. Ketuttaa isosti. Täytyy vissiin porata reikä katon läpi ja kiinnittää pultti + mutteri -systeemillä se kerpeleen kattoteline. Ei tässä muuten ihan niiiiin kauheasti ketuttaisi, mutta kun huomenna lähden Sottungaan puoliltapäivin, tulen torstaina takaisin, sitten mahdollisesti porukkalenkki, ja perjantaina pitäisi aamupäivällä lähteä kajakki auton katolla juhannuksen viettoon. Tekee vielä kiireen.

----------


## Nelson

....eli lähtö siis huomenna 16.30-18.00 välisenä aikana? Paikka on jäänyt vähän avoimeksi......

----------


## SuperD

No niin, 
Kahden edellisen sivun höpötykset summeeraten ja omavaltaisia johtopäätelmiä tehden, julistan seuraavaa:

-Lähestyvän keskikesän juhlan kunniaksi tulevan viikon torstailenkki ajetaan MYÖS keskiviikkona. 
-Keskiviikon lenkin lähtöpaikkana Impivaaran palloiluhalli. Lähtöaika klo 18.00. Hannu ajaa 1.5h sakkolenkin pohjiksi. 
-Tarkoituksena ajattaa kahta letkaa joista:

Nopea(mpi)

Vetäjänä Pavesuuntana Maarian allaskeskinopeus <18km/hkaikki ylämäet ajetaantaukoja vihataan (mukaanlukien tekniset)halukkaat mahtuu mukaanketään ei jätetä
"Hitaampi"

Bomba lupautui vetäjäksisuunta arvotaan lähettäessävauhtina torstailenkin teeman mukainen eli rauhallinenkaikki mahtuu mukaanketään ei jätetä

-Mikäli et osaa luokitella omaa vauhtiasi, MTB-Turun verraton taksonomia löytyy täältä.
-Torstailenkki ajetaan omalla paikallaan klo 18.00. Tämän viikon lähtöpaikkana Imppari.
-Viikon päätteeksi MattiH:n leppoisat SunnuntaiCyclot

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Minähän tuota reippaampaa lenkkiä keskiviikolle taisin alkujaan ehdotella... Täsmensin sitä vielä myöhemmin niin, etten kaipaa erityisen kovaa vauhtia vaan paremminkin kohtuullisen sujuvaa etenemistä. Toiveissa olisi yli 15 km lenkki yhden illan aikana. Onko liikaa toivottu?

Ennenvanhaan palstalla sai sentään mainostaa taukovihaajalenkkejä sekä erinäisiä vauhtiluokituksia. Oli setädieseliä, dieseliä, kukkakeppiä, Pikkevauhtia ja ties mitä huonokuntoisen sinkulamiehen puuskutusta. Eikä liiemmälti ollut palstalla marinaa jos vauhti ei ollut omalle kropalle sopivaa. En ainakaan itse muista tivanneeni taukovihaajien reipasvauhtisen lenkin tilalle jotain itselleni sopivaa kikkailua kaikilla tauoilla. Jos lenkin speksit eivät sopineet, niin sinne ei menty. Kaikille kuitenkin käsittääkseni riitti sopivia lenkkejä. Nyt lienee toisin? Menkää hyvät ihmiset sinne torstailenkkien hitaaseen ryhmään ja kertoilkaa sen jälkeen uudelleen jotain ajamisesta.

Ennenvanhaan oli sekin paremmin että kelpasin joillekin ihan kaveriksikin, mutta nykyään olen vain tällainen kiukutteleva kusipää. Tahdon ajaa lenkillä enemmän kuin olla parkissa. En ole todellakaan taukovihaaja, mutta nyt on sellainen hetki että haluan ajaa vielä yhden kunnon lenkin ennen Tahkoa. Jos se on huono idea tehdä julkisesti niin voin toki ajaa yksinkin. Toinen vaihtoehto olisi alkaa pyörittämään pienen piirin lenkkejä niinkuin jotkut fiksut jo tekevätkin. Mulle maastopyöräily on terveydellisten aspektien lisäksi ollut nimenomaan sosiaalinen tapahtuma. Soisin sen olla sitä jatkossakin. Siksi julkinen ilmoitus lenkistä ja sen tavoitteista. Se jos mikä on reilua.

Täällä palstalla ihan kuka vaan saa sopia itselleen sopivia lenkkejä niin paljon kuin mieli tekee. Eikö vain. Kovin on vain jäänyt vähiin viime vuosina! Enkä ihmettele, jos tällainen soppa syntyy yhdenkin lenkin ympärille. Miksi edes järjestää. Torstailenkit pyörii omalla painollaan mainiosti niin kauan kuin kokeneemmat kuskit jaksaa käydä lenkkejä vetämässä. Sillä konstilla on koitettu saada uusia harrastajia mukaan lajiin. Lisääntyneen väkimäärän pitäisi tarkoittaa myös lisääntynyttä porukkalenkkitarjontaa. Viekö meidän paska meininki kohta jo loputkin harrastajat omiin pieniin porukkoihinsa?

Edellä oleva juttu on kirjoitettu sarkastisesti ja pilke silmäkulmassa. Mutta uskokaa että siinä on totuuden siemen. Ei anneta vuosien varrella tehdyn työn valua hukkaan lapsellisen kinastelun takia. Tiedän että olisi fiksumpaa vain ilmoittaa milloin, mistä ja mihin, mutta toisinaan sitä vain haluaa toteuttaa myös muiden toiveita. Itse en pysty tarjoamaan laadukkaita porukkalenkkejä kuin Ruskon/Raision suunnalla, joka on useaan kertaan todettu olevan turkulaisittain vähän syrjässä. Toisaalta itsekin mielelläni ajelisin muiden perässä itselleni vieraammille poluille, koska vuosien saatossa näitä itselleni tuttuja reittejä on tullut melkoisen monta kertaa vedettyä. Ei tosin viime aikoina, joten voin kyllä vetääkin letkaa.

Meikäläisen diktaattorimaisen määräyksen mukaan keskiviikon lenkit menee sitten näin:
*- Impivaara 16:30 -> Rauhallinen lämmittelylenkki* esim. Mälikkälän ja Impparin metsissä ennen klo 18 starttia*
- Impivaara 18:00 -> Normivauhtinen PITKÄ porukkalenkki* joko Kullaanvuoren/Kallasten tai Jäkärlän/Ilmaristen suuntaan*
- Impivaara 18:00 -> H-I-D-A-S porukkalenkki* lähialueella

Torstaina sitten normaalit aloittelijalenkkikuviot klo 18:00 Impparista.

----------


## Pikke

Aki on puhuu toisinaan paljon, mutta asiaa!

Aki presidentiksi!

----------


## artzi

Kiitos kaikille osallistujille. Tylsä iltani hotellissa jossa baarin meni kiinni jo... liian aikaisin, on pelastettu, kun olen seurannut tätä hienoa vääntöä! Onneksi on hotellin weelanni, mobiililla ei olisi pysynyt perässä. Jatkakaa...   :Hymy:

----------


## Nelson

> -Keskiviikon lenkin lähtöpaikkana Impivaaran palloiluhalli. Lähtöaika klo 18.00. Hannu ajaa 1.5h sakkolenkin pohjiksi. 
> -Tarkoituksena ajattaa kahta letkaa joista:
> 
> Nopea(mpi)
> 
> Vetäjänä Pavesuuntana Maarian allaskeskinopeus <18km/hkaikki ylämäet ajetaantaukoja vihataan (mukaanlukien tekniset)halukkaat mahtuu mukaanketään ei jätetä



Hienoa, että lenkki saadaan pystyyn huomiseksi, kiitos "diktaattoreille". Mukana ollaan - tulen notkumaan Imppariin 16:30, joskohan johonkin sakkolenkkiporukkaan pääsisi mukaan peesailemaan!

....ei Ukrainankaan maalia hyväksytty... ;-)

----------


## Pave

Maarian lenkistä tulee helposti 30+km, mikä täyttänee Presidentin vaatimuksen?

Täytyy varmaankin mennä ottamaan vielä unet ennen iltalenkkiä. Tälle päivälle 32,2km maastoa ja siirtymää pimeässä (17,8km/h). Eksyin minulle uudella polulla Mälikkälään, tankovalo kun ei näytä piilosivupolkujen päitä palatessa vieraassa maastossa umpiperästä takaisin kohti toista umpiperää...  :Sarkastinen:  Piti ottaa gepsusta kartta esiin, etten joutunut ajamaan aamuun asti umpiperien väliä... Yökaste voiteli hyvin pintoja ja oli muutenkin aika jännää. Talveen verrattuna positiivista se, että lasit eivät huurru!

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Maarian lenkistä tulee helposti 30+km, mikä täyttänee Presidentin vaatimuksen?



Presidentti on tyytyväinen kun kansa kumartaa kohti. Hyvin kelpaa moinen vääntö. Jätin tietoihin vaihtoehtoiset reitti-ideat, kun en tiennyt varmaksi oletko tulossa.

----------


## marmar

> Täällä palstalla ihan kuka vaan saa sopia itselleen sopivia lenkkejä niin paljon kuin mieli tekee. Eikö vain. Kovin on vain jäänyt vähiin viime vuosina! Enkä ihmettele, jos tällainen soppa syntyy yhdenkin lenkin ympärille. Miksi edes järjestää. Torstailenkit pyörii omalla painollaan mainiosti niin kauan kuin kokeneemmat kuskit jaksaa käydä lenkkejä vetämässä. Sillä konstilla on koitettu saada uusia harrastajia mukaan lajiin. Lisääntyneen väkimäärän pitäisi tarkoittaa myös lisääntynyttä porukkalenkkitarjontaa. Viekö meidän paska meininki kohta jo loputkin harrastajat omiin pieniin porukkoihinsa?
> 
> Edellä oleva juttu on kirjoitettu sarkastisesti ja pilke silmäkulmassa. Mutta uskokaa että siinä on totuuden siemen. Ei anneta vuosien varrella tehdyn työn valua hukkaan lapsellisen kinastelun takia. Tiedän että olisi fiksumpaa vain ilmoittaa milloin, mistä ja mihin, mutta toisinaan sitä vain haluaa toteuttaa myös muiden toiveita. Itse en pysty tarjoamaan laadukkaita porukkalenkkejä kuin Ruskon/Raision suunnalla, joka on useaan kertaan todettu olevan turkulaisittain vähän syrjässä. Toisaalta itsekin mielelläni ajelisin muiden perässä itselleni vieraammille poluille, koska vuosien saatossa näitä itselleni tuttuja reittejä on tullut melkoisen monta kertaa vedettyä. Ei tosin viime aikoina, joten voin kyllä vetääkin letkaa.



Kaikkien kannattaa näitä nettijuttuja lukiessa ja kirjoittaessa muistaa pieni lähdekritiikki. Asiat saattaa näyttää pahemmilta kuin mitä ne on ja kinastelu kannatta ennemin nähdä rakentavana keskusteluna.

Täysin uutea tulokkaana annan kommentin tästä "sopasta". Mun mielestä juttu meni osin pieleen siinä vaiheessa, kun torstailenkkiä alettiin siirtämään keskiviikolle. Keskiviikolle olisi pitänyt sopia kokonaan uusilenkki, jonka speksesitä olisi voinut sopia puhtaalta pöydältä. Jos torstailenkki olisi jouduttu peruuttamaan, niin sitten se olisi peruttu. Mun mielestä on todella hienoa, että noita torstailenkkejä järjestetään ja niissä pääsee oppimaan polkuja. Ainoa miinus tuollaisessa porukkalenkisssä on, että kun katse on tiukasti edelläajavassa/polussa, niin sen suunnistuksen opettelu on aika hidasta. Jos/kun opin polut, niin olen kyllä valmis vetämään paikalle ilmaantuessani noita torstailenkkejä. 

Ajonopeuksista muille aloittelijoille:
Mun nopeusmittari on näyttänyt hitaamman torstailenkin ajoajan keskinopeudeksi molemmilla kerroilla vajaat 12 km/h. Matkojen pituudet n. 22 km. Kokonaisajat pikkasen yli 2,5 tuntia, eli keskinopeus renkaanpaikkaus ym tekniset tauot mukaanlukien molemmilla kerroilla n. 8,7 km/h. Ainakaan näiden perusteella ei tarvi pelätä joutuvansa ajamaan ale 15 kilometrin matkoja missään porukassa. Ei siinä hitaammassakan porukassa nyt ihan paikallaan seisota.

Jotta kinastelusta päästäisiin eroon, niin olisko syytä sopia tyypillisistä lenkkien spekseistä, jotka lenkin ideoija heittäisi ilmoille, esim tähän tyyliin (lainaan nyt surutta aiemmin esiintynyttä speksiä pohjalle):


Vetäjänä xxsuuntana xxkeskinopeus xx km/hJoku kuvaus aiotusta polun tasosta, jotta osaa suhteuttaa nopeuden vaativuustasoontaukoja vihataan/ei vihata/pidetäänkaikki saa tulla mukaan/hitaat lähetetään kotiin

Mun mielestä kovavauhtiseksi tarkoitetussa lenkissä pitää  olla oikeus lähettää kotiin liian hitaat, kunhan speksin nopeutta ei  ylitetä. 


Kun änkeän itseni ensimmäisen kerran sinne nopeampaan porukkaan, niin lähden kyllä kiltisti kesken lenkin kotiin, jos en pysy speksin mukaisessa vauhdissa mukana.

Tuossa nyt vähän ideaa? Olisko tällaisen speksipohjan rustaamisesta iloa? Kommentteja?

----------


## mimgulls

Kiitos ja tosi mukavaa lukea järjestyy hitaampi porukkalenkki keskiviikollekin ja tulen nyt ilomielin. Pisti kyl mietinnäksi ennen kun luin foorumis muutoksesta tulenko ollenkaan tänään vai menenkö yksin. Tosiaan työni takia en pääse huomenna. Ilman porukkalenkkiä ei ihminen kehity... Se on suuri voimavara minkä voimme antaa toisillemme.

----------


## PePa

> Jos keskiviikkoon saisi myös hitaan (siis todella hitaan) ryhmän, niin voisin eksyä paikalle



Ja sitten perutaan tää haave. On muuta menoa. Mut tulen sit torstaina letkaan.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Ennakkovaroitus pitkästä ja synkästä yksinpuhelusta. Aki puhuu paljon ja kirjoittaa vielä enemmän.  :Vink: 





> Kaikkien kannattaa näitä nettijuttuja lukiessa ja kirjoittaessa muistaa pieni lähdekritiikki. Asiat saattaa näyttää pahemmilta kuin mitä ne on ja kinastelu kannatta ennemin nähdä rakentavana keskusteluna.



Olet erittäin oikeassa.





> Täysin uutea tulokkaana annan kommentin tästä "sopasta". Mun mielestä juttu meni osin pieleen siinä vaiheessa, kun torstailenkkiä alettiin siirtämään keskiviikolle. Keskiviikolle olisi pitänyt sopia kokonaan uusilenkki, jonka speksesitä olisi voinut sopia puhtaalta pöydältä. Jos torstailenkki olisi jouduttu peruuttamaan, niin sitten se olisi peruttu.



Jokaisen kommentti on tärkeä. Etenkin uusien kuskien näkemykset ovat tervetulleita. Olet varmaan oikeassa myös siinä, että ongelma oli nimenomaan yrityksessä siirtää vakiolenkkiä toiselle päivälle. Ei torstailenkkejä siirretä eikä peruta. Jokainen torstai on potentiaalinen torstailenkkipäivä. Joskus voi käydä niin, että torstaina ei ole lähtöpaikalla väkeä. Ei sitä torstailenkkiä siltikään olla peruttu - silloin ei vain ole osallistujia.





> Mun nopeusmittari on näyttänyt hitaamman torstailenkin ajoajan keskinopeudeksi molemmilla kerroilla vajaat 12 km/h. Matkojen pituudet n. 22 km. Kokonaisajat pikkasen yli 2,5 tuntia, eli keskinopeus renkaanpaikkaus ym tekniset tauot mukaanlukien molemmilla kerroilla n. 8,7 km/h. Ainakaan näiden perusteella ei tarvi pelätä joutuvansa ajamaan ale 15 kilometrin matkoja missään porukassa. Ei siinä hitaammassakan porukassa nyt ihan paikallaan seisota.



Ettei nyt tule väärinkäsityksiä, niin olen kyllä ollut mukana sekä nopeammilla että hitaammilla torstailenkeillä. En käytä mitään mittaria lenkkien seuraamiseen, mutta fiilis on ollut sellainen että 15 km metsäajo on kovinkin tiukoilla kaikkein hitaimmilla lenkeillä. Fiiliksen tueksi kaivoin esiin palstalla esitetyt datat edellisviikon hitaan ryhmän lenkistä. Kahden tunnin aikana (se aika kun kaikki olivat mukana) päästiin etenemään 12 km eli tasan 6 km/h. Toki siinä vaihdettiin rengasta ja pumpattiin välillä, mutta oli siinä vastapainoksi mukana tietä ja ulkoilureittiäkin. Oli miten oli, niin keskinopeus on erittäin huono nopeusluokitteluväline etenkin hitailla lenkeillä, koska siirtymätyyliset osuudet nostavat sitä kohtuuttomasti. Oma lempivauhtini taitaa olla jossain 10 km/h tietämillä ja sitä suuremmaksi ilmoitetut vauhdit alkavat soittamaan meikäläisellä hälytyskelloja. Eli käytän harkintaan voinko lähteä sellaisille lenkeille edes mukaan. Edellisviikon torstailenkin nopea ryhmä kellotti palstalla esitettyjen datojen perusteella kolmen tunnin rypistyksellä ja jalat hapottaen vähän yli 11 km/h keskinopeuden (joskin ajoivat muutaman kilometrin hitaan ryhmän mukana). Näillä tiedoilla hitaalle ryhmälle mitatut lähes 12 km/h (tai edes 8,7 km/h) vauhdit tuntuvat melko utopistisilta. En voi toki kiistää mitattuja faktoja, mutta suhtaudun varauksella. Reitinvalinta vaikuttaa nopeuteen huomattavasti ja itäpuolen polut ovat kenties keskimäärin hieman helpompia kuin länsipuolen. Kummaksuttaa silti.





> Jotta kinastelusta päästäisiin eroon, niin olisko syytä sopia tyypillisistä lenkkien spekseistä, jotka lenkin ideoija heittäisi ilmoille, esim tähän tyyliin (lainaan nyt surutta aiemmin esiintynyttä speksiä pohjalle):
> 
> Vetäjänä xxsuuntana xxkeskinopeus xx km/hJoku kuvaus aiotusta polun tasosta, jotta osaa suhteuttaa nopeuden vaativuustasoontaukoja vihataan/ei vihata/pidetäänkaikki saa tulla mukaan/hitaat lähetetään kotiin



Nämä ovat ihan hyviä tavoitteita. On yritetty ennenkin, mutta aika heikolla menestyksellä. Näitä faktoja voisi tietysti yrittää viljellä, kunhan ensin saadaan sovittua vetäjä ja lähtöpaikka. Aika vähän on ollut erikseen ilmoitettuja lenkkejä ja pidempään palstaa seurailleena olen osannut poimia niistä oleellisimmat tiedot. En tiedä ovatko uudemmat tulokkaat pystyneet samaan. Porukkalenkkien perusajatuksena on kuitenkin huomioida kaikkien tarpeet ja toiveet, joten yleensä tarkkojen speksien asettaminen ennakkoon ei ole edes mielekästä. Fiksu vetäjä kuulostelee osallistujien toiveita aikataulun, vauhdin, reitin vaativuuden jne suhteen ennen lenkkiä ja lenkin aikana sekä tekee tarvittaessa kaivattuja säätöjä reittiin toiveiden tai havaintojensa perusteella. Ei ole mielekästä lyödä lukkoon kovin tarkkoja speksejä ja blokata sillä osallistujia liiallisesti.

Lenkin suunta on useinkin se kiinnostavin tieto. Sitä pitäisi muistaa viljellä ilmoituksiin. Sen perusteella lenkki saattaa asettua erityisen kiinnostavaksi tai sitten ei. Toinen kiinnostava tieto on lenkin kesto. Joko se sopii omaan aikatauluun ja kuntoon tai sitten ei. Jos ilmoituksessa kerrotaan lähtöpaikaksi Impivaara ja ehdotetaan reitin käyvän vaikkapa Kullaanvuorella ja Kallasissa niin siinähän niitä speksejä on jo kerrakseen. Jos ei tiedä missä ilmoitetut paikat sijaitsevat, niin kannattaa ottaa selvää tai kysyä. Kun hahmottaa kuinka pitkästä lenkistä suunnilleen voisi olla kysymys, niin pystyy vähän omalta osaltaan miettimään että ehtisikö ja jaksaisiko sitä ajaa illan aikana.




> Mun mielestä kovavauhtiseksi tarkoitetussa lenkissä pitää  olla oikeus lähettää kotiin liian hitaat, kunhan speksin nopeutta ei  ylitetä.
> 
> Kun änkeän itseni ensimmäisen kerran sinne  nopeampaan porukkaan, niin lähden kyllä kiltisti kesken lenkin kotiin,  jos en pysy speksin mukaisessa vauhdissa mukana.



En muista että koskaan olisi ketään käännytetty pois porukkalenkiltä - ennen lähtöä eikä kesken lenkin.  Se ei vain kuulu tähän juttuun. Silloin oltaisiin sillä Matti H:n ja HAK:n kritisoimalla alueella vauhtiluokittelujen suhteen. Siihen emme pyri. Toki joskus joku on lenkiltä kesken  kaiken poistunut, mutta kyllä silloinkin on muiden toimesta yleensä toivottu kaverin  vielä jatkavan. Pääperiaate menee mielestäni niin, että kun pärjää  hidasvauhtisella torstailenkillä letkaa kummemmin jarruttelematta, niin  on tervetullut muillekin lenkeille. Jos hitaalla  torstailenkillä kokee olevansa jatkuvasti se jarruttava henkilö, niin  silloin ei välttämättä kannata vielä lähteä vaativammille lenkeille. Sitten on toki asia erikseen, jos  lenkkikutsussa nimenomaan mainitaan taukojen välttäminen tai normaalia  kovempi vauhti - tai päinvastoin. Kannattaa käyttää omaa harkintaa. Nopeammillekin lenkeille toki saa ja pitääkin lähteä joskus menoa maistelemaan. Ei kukaan voi tietää mikä on oma vauhti suhteessa muihin jos ei mene koskaan kokeilemaan. Käytetään sitä harkintaa. Sitten kun on kerran ajanut muuta kuin aloittelijalenkkiä, niin osaa taas paremmin miettiä tulevien lenkkien haasteiden järjellisyyttä. Eikä ole kiellettyä kysellä torstailenkillä joltain kokeneemmalta porukkalenkkeilijältä, että mikä hänen arvionsa on kysyjän etenemiskyvystä. Torstailenkkienkin vauhdit vaihtelevat todella paljon osallistujien mukaan.

Korostan nyt vielä, että kun täällä kirjoitetaan nopeammista lenkeistä niin niillä ei tarkoiteta todellakaan mitään kisavauhtista ajamista. On kirjoitettu nimenomaan nopeammasta vauhdista kuin hitaimmilla aloittelijalenkeillä. Perinteisesti torstailenkitkin ovat olleen hieman nopeampia kuin viimeaikaiset hitaat ryhmät. Ei olla tavoittelemassa kuuta taivaalta. Koitetaan saada kuitenkin jotain tolkkua tähän hommaan, että kaikki voisivat edelleen harrastaa porukalla. Meidän torstailenkkien ajajakaarti on todella laaja kattaen melkoisen kirjon aloittelijoista aina Suomen huipulle saakka. Siitä on joskus vaikea saada kaikille soveliasta ryhmää, mutta yritetään kaikki parhaamme.

Onnittelut että olet jaksanut lukea näin pitkälle. Ensi viikon maanantaina tai tiistaina minulla voisi olla aikaa olla mukana jonkinlaisella erityisen rauhallisella lenkillä. Jotain rääppeitä parempien kuskien pitämistä kikkailukouluista ja maastoajokouluista (osa I: miten ylitän neulasen, osa II: miten ajetaan niin ettei koko ajan satu, jne). Eli voitaisiin mennä metsään etsimään kivoja teknisiä haasteita - sekä pieniä että vähän isompiakin - ja ajella näissä paikoissa riittävä määrä toistoja. Palaamme mahdollisesti asiaan.

----------


## greenman

Word ja amen.

----------


## Frank

Jokaisella lenkille lähtijällä pitäisi olla tiedossa oma kuntonsa ja sen mukaan valitsee, lähteekö sellaiselle lenkille joka ilmoitetaan kovempi vauhtiseksi. Itselleni ei tulisi mieleenkään lähteä vauhdikkaalle lenkille koska tiedän, etten kuitenkaan pysy perässä ja olisin vain jarruna. Joskus kyllä ilmoitetaan, että ajetaan rauhallisesti mutta sekin on suhteellinen käsite. Toisille rauhallinen vauhti on toisille liian kova. Jos tällaisella lenkillä huomaa, että ei jaksa, joko pyytää vauhdin hidastusta tai sitten jättää lenkin kesken. Koskaan ei ole liian myöhäistä keskeyttää, niin kuin erään helsinkiläisen harrasteseuran puheenjohtaja on joskus asiasta maininnut. Ei jokaiselle porukkalenkille ole pakko lähteä mukaan, suotakoon siis koville kuskeille omat lenkkinsä ilman jarruttavia tekijöitä. 

Vielä lenkkien ilmoittamisista:
Torstailenkit ovat, ainakin niin kauan kuin itse olen ollut mukana, sellaisia että hitaampia ei jätetä ja muu porukka tiedostaa sen että joskus saatta lenkin vauhti olla todella hidas. Nykyään on hyvä asia, että lenkeillä käy paljon eritasoista porukkaa ja saadaan pari erinopeuksista porukkaa. Muilla ilmoitetuilla lenkeillä yleensä ns. koollekutsuja määrää lenkin luonteen ja muut tyytyvät siihen. Eli joku haluaa lähteä hitaalle/nopealle/tekniselle lenkille ja haluaa sille ajoseuraa. Jos samaan aikaan toinen haluaa toisenlaisen lenkin, voi ilmoittautua vetäjäksi ja pyytää siihen mukaan. Mielestäni on aivan turhaa sekoittaa kahta eri porukkaa, siitä ei tule kuin sanomista, niin kuin nyt on huomattu. 

Jos tänne itä-puolelle halutaan hidasvauhtista kikkailulenkkiä niin lähden mielelläni vetämään. Siis muutenkin kuin torstaisin  :Vink:

----------


## Immo Laine

Pitkien tekstien perusteella topiikki alkaa olla nimensä veroinen  :Vink:

----------


## HAK

Pitääkö palkata referaattisihteeri, jotta mä pysyn kärryillä tässä hektisessä nykymaailmassa.
No on niitä helpompiakin tapoja ....

----------


## SuperD

Hannu, elä mene sieltä ali mistä aita on matalin!  :Hymy: 

- Tänään olet Impparissa joko 16.30 tai 18.00. Molempina aikoina joku saattaa olla lähdössä lenkille
- Huomenna torstailenkki klo 18.00 Impparista. 

Ja ettei ihan asialinjalle sorruta:
_"Palstapyöräily on yksi vaativimpia pyöräilyn alalajeja, ellei peräti se kaikkein vaativin."_ © kanttiinin tollo

----------


## mimgulls

Voi tsiisus näitä referaatteja...  :Leveä hymy:  Hienosti osaatte ainakin kirjoittaa!  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Kirjoittaminen onkin helpompaa kuin lukeminen. ;-)

----------


## mimgulls

> Kirjoittaminen onkin helpompaa kuin lukeminen. ;-)



Ymmärtäminen sitäkin vaikeampaa mitä itse kukin ajattelee. Olemmehan yksilöitä  :Hymy:

----------


## marmar

> Jokaisen kommentti on tärkeä. Etenkin uusien kuskien näkemykset ovat tervetulleita. Olet varmaan oikeassa myös siinä, että ongelma oli nimenomaan yrityksessä siirtää vakiolenkkiä toiselle päivälle. Ei torstailenkkejä siirretä eikä peruta. Jokainen torstai on potentiaalinen torstailenkkipäivä. Joskus voi käydä niin, että torstaina ei ole lähtöpaikalla väkeä. Ei sitä torstailenkkiä siltikään olla peruttu - silloin ei vain ole osallistujia.
> 
> Ettei nyt tule väärinkäsityksiä, niin olen kyllä ollut mukana sekä nopeammilla että hitaammilla torstailenkeillä. En käytä mitään mittaria lenkkien seuraamiseen, mutta fiilis on ollut sellainen että 15 km metsäajo on kovinkin tiukoilla kaikkein hitaimmilla lenkeillä. Fiiliksen tueksi kaivoin esiin palstalla esitetyt datat edellisviikon hitaan ryhmän lenkistä. Kahden tunnin aikana (se aika kun kaikki olivat mukana) päästiin etenemään 12 km eli tasan 6 km/h. Toki siinä vaihdettiin rengasta ja pumpattiin välillä, mutta oli siinä vastapainoksi mukana tietä ja ulkoilureittiäkin. Oli miten oli, niin keskinopeus on erittäin huono nopeusluokitteluväline etenkin hitailla lenkeillä, koska siirtymätyyliset osuudet nostavat sitä kohtuuttomasti.



Toi siirtymien keskinopeutta nostava vaikutus näkyy noissa luvuissa, koska noi on otettu rannekellosta ja polkupyörän nopeusmittarista. Mittari stoppaa automaattisesti keskinopeuden mittauksen, kun pyörä pysähtyy. Olen ollut suunnilleen letkan puolivälissä, jossa pumppausliike nostaa ajon keskinopeutta. Ylämet pyrin ajamaan aina täysillä ja sitten mäen päällä olen usein odottavassa joukossa. Tuo toinen on sitten saman mittarin kilometrimatka ja rannekellosta kokonaisaika. Ajat ja matkat tolpalta tolpalle. Muistivirheet mahdollisia, koska en ole kirjannut noita lukuja ylös mihinkään.

Ja toi nopeus on niin suhteellinen käsite, että sitä ei kannata käyttää lainkaan hitailla torstailenkeillä, koska ainakin itse olen kokenut, että jos hyydyn ylämäkeen, niin mua odotellaan kiltisti mäen päällä ilman pahoja katseita. Sama juttu mäen alla jos en uskalla laskea mäkeä yhtä lujaa, kuin kärki. Nopeus on sovitettu hienosti hitaimpien mukaan ja valittamista ei ole. Nopeus on ollut mulle kohtuu sopiva välillä ehkä olen kaivannut lisää vauhtia. Toisinpäin en kertaakaan, koska letka on säätynyt hienosti automaattisesti hitaammaksi, joko mun ansiosta, tai sitten jollain mulla vastaava kunto kuin mulla. Olen ajanut oman suorituskykyni mukaan ja mulla on ollut hauskaa.

Näissä muissa lenkeissä taas olisi kiva kuulla aiottu nopeus etukäteen, että voin suhteuttaa sen omiin taitoihini ja miettiä lähdenkö mukaan vai ei. Jos joku kaipaa lenkkiseuraa kovakuntoisen treeniin, niin mun ei kannata sinne tunkea mukaan.

Yleisfiiliksenä täältä lukemani ennen ensimmäuistä lenkkiä edeltävät kommentit todella hidasvauhtisesta sai odottamaan hidasvauhtisempaa ja nopeus yllätti mut (osin positiivisesti). Vauhti on ollut sellainen, että väsymys ei haittaa tasapainoa, mutta silti syke käy välillä tapissa, eli aerobinen kuntokin nousee. Mulla rassaa tietysti painava pyörä ja kuski, sekä osin tekniikan puute, mutta pohjalla on kuitenkin työmatka-ajoa 5000 +/-1000 km/v useamman vuoden ajalta. Eli ihan rapakunnossa en ole. Mutta nostan nyt kuntoa, tähtäimessa on saada ensin liikakilot (>25 kg) kuskista pois ja sen jälkeen palkitsen itseni 7-10 kg kevyemmällä pyörällä. Ton 35 kg pudotuksen jälkeen sujuu varmaan ylämäetkin paremmin.

Jahka muistan ladata kännykän ennen lenkkiä ja pistää sports trackerin päälle heti alusta, niin voin tuupata lenkkidatan julkiseksi kaikkien pällisteltäväksi. Ei tarvi sitten spekuloida nopeuksilla tai matkoilla  :Hymy: 

Ja tosiaan mulla on jäänyt molemmista lenkeistä todella hyvä fiilis. Joku kerta vielä tänä kesänä lähden koittamaan nopeampaa letkaa, jotta tiedän mikä vauhti siellä on. Jos olen pienenä jarruna palaan kiltisti seuraavalla kerralla hitaampaan letkaan. Jos olen isona jarruna, niin voin kyllä poistua ilman pahaa mieltä kesken lenkin ja ajella kiltisti omia polkujani kotiin. Toistaiseksi lähden kyllä sen hitaamman letkan mukaan.

----------


## marmar

> Jos tänne itä-puolelle halutaan hidasvauhtista kikkailulenkkiä niin lähden mielelläni vetämään. Siis muutenkin kuin torstaisin



Mulla on mielenkiintoa. Teknisesti saa olla haastaviakin, selkeästi haastavampia, kuin torstailenkin reitti yleisellä tasolla, kunhan ei ole kiire jatkaa lenkkiä, vaan niihin vaikeisiin paikkoihin voi jäädä tekemään toistoja.

----------


## fillaristi

> Sunnuntaina ajetaan cyclocrossia Kaarinan Hongkongilta normitapaan ja -aikaan. Oivallinen katharsis juhannuksen rypemisten (tai kohdallani työnteon) päälle. Ilmassa saattaa olla jonkinlaista tyhjennysharjoituksen meininkiä ennen seuraavan viikonlopun paarmafestareita.
> 
> Kaikille, jotka eivät ole kaatuneet kokkoon tai pulahtaneet veteen kustuaan veneestä seisten tarjolla epäreilua peliä ja paskaa meininkiä!



Eli sunnuntaina ajetaan niin että korvissa soi... :Cool:

----------


## mimgulls

Kiitos hidaslenkin vetäjälle! Oli mielestäni erittäin hyvä lenkki vaikka vauhti oli noin 6 km/h. Oli tolla vauhdilla hyvä käyttää tilaisuutta hyväkseen harjoitella yhtä minulle vaikeaa kohdetta ja lopulta onnistuin sekä tulomatkalla meni yhdellä kertaa mut toiste päin... Kans droppeja tuli harjoiteltua. Kiva oli kikkailla lenkin aikana eikä tarvinnu tällä kertaa ajatella jollain olis kiire mennä vaan eteenpäin. On nopeassakin vauhdissa paljon hyvää missä on kokeneimmat kuskit, oppii menemään teknisesti kovempaa ja kunto kasvaa sekä minusta kehittyvämpää. Molemmissa harjoittelun suhteen sekä hyvät että ehkä huonot puolet. Enemmänkin minä näen molemmissa hyviä puolia.

----------


## timppi

Kiitti Pavelle pitkästä lenkistä. Ja sori kaikille siitä, että mun jalat alko temppuilemaan ja taukoja pidettiin mun takia ihan liikaa.. Nyt siis ei kunto loppunut vaan jostain syystä jalat alko kramppaamaan.. 

Tai sit se oli se paska kunto.. Hemmetti, ei me menty edes lujaa..

----------


## HAK

En ole käynyt Paven vetämällä muistaakseni ennen. Ei olis pitänyt mennä nytkään, sillä tää tauti vaan paheni.  :Vihainen: 
Aika hurja mies, veti koko lenkin nelikymppisellä eturattaalla.

Timppi, no hätä, olis me muutenkin tauko siinä mäellä pidetty.
Ja kiitti kaikille seurasta, aika komee porukka.

Great.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Hemmetti, ei me menty edes lujaa..



No jaa. Eiköhän alkumatkasta kuitenkin ajeltu ihan reippaasti. Kuka nyt sen lujempaa edes haluaisi ajella. Eikä me nyt niin kovin paljoa odoteltu vaikka pari pientä taukoa pidettiinkin. Sitäpaitsi tauko on ystävä! Itselleni ainakin maittoi tämä kattaus. Tuli samalla testattua polvea, että kannattaako sillä edes lähteä Tahkolle asti tuskailemaan. Pari uutta osaakin tuli koeponnistettua ja kestivät ainakin yhden lenkin. Joku vois laittaa vähän datojakin lenkistä - ne kun ovat muodissa. Kiitokset kaikille pitkään letkaan osallistuneille ja erityisesti veturille.

----------


## makkeli

Hieno lenkki. Sakkolenkkiryhmä ajoi 38km, 4 tuntia meni aikaa, taukoja noin 40 min.

Alussa oli tiukkaa menoa, sitten oli pätkiä vauhdilla ja taukoilua perään. Sakkolenkillä sitten tuli kyytiä, pitkospuita kolmeakymppiä, riihikallion kivikkoja kädet hellinä ja nappuloista näytti kotona puuttuvan palasiakin.

----------


## HAK

> Hieno lenkki.   ....sitten tuli kyytiä, pitkospuita kolmeakymppiä, riihikallion kivikkoja kädet hellinä ja nappuloista näytti kotona puuttuvan palasiakin.



Aika ikimuistettava kokemus tuo pitkospuuhurjastelu. Tunne oli sama kuin olis vetänyt kakskaistaista motaria kahtasataa. Ja se Riihikalliomättö piste iin päälle.

----------


## bomba

Hidaslenkin vetäjä kiittää osanotosta ja kiitoksista. Mukavan leppoisasti pyöriteltiin Runosmäen kallioilla ja Isosuon luontopolku käytiin ajamassa. Mun mittari kellotti noin 19 kilometriä ja 7,8 kmh. Varsinaisen maastotoiminnan keskari jäi aika tarkkaan tuohon 6 kmh, lisäys tuli siirtymistä.

Käppyrä löytyy tuolta:
http://www.ar.attackpoint.org/sessio...sionid=2537340

----------


## Nelson

Kiitos myös lenkistä vetäjille, Pavelle varsinaisesta ja Akille sakkolenkistä. Nopean laskeskelun perusteella varsinaisen lenkin pituus oli 34 km ja keskinopeuden 10,7 km/h. Alku mentiin aika hyvää vauhtia, hitaimmat ja äänekkäimmät kilometrit tulivat lenkin juurakko-osuuksilla.....

Reittitiedot löytyvät tästä. Olisin laittanut suoraan kuvana kartan tähän, mutta se ei ilmeisesti oo mahdollista? Vai onko?

----------


## Pave

Muutamista teknisistä huolimatta kohtuullisen pitkä 14 kuskin letka kulki kiitettävän sujuvasti ainakin keulilta katsottuna. Kaksi seitsämän kuskin letkaa olisivat jo painelleet aika haipakkaa? Alkuun mentiin ihan reippaasti, mutta jostain Rajakalliolta eteenpäin jo aika rauhallisesti. Aikuisemmat miehet vielä vähän revittelivät lopussa Pomponrahkan kautta nuorison jatkettua harjulta eri teitä Impivaaraan...  :Vink: 

Maariassa olisi vaihtoehtoja vaikka miten, tämänkertainen versio rikkoi perusreittiä pohjoisosissa sik-sakaten osaa sivupoluista. Aika ei tällä kertaa riittänyt myöskään Ilmaristen pistolle, näin ilta-ajeluna.

Tämä vähän varttuneemman väen versio reitistä Pomponrahka-sakolla Impivaara-Impivaara gepsuni mukaan vetäjän paikalta 38,34 km, 2:58:10, AV 12,9 km/h, MX 34,9 km/h, syke AV 135 / MX 170 bpm, nousu 556 m (GPS asetettu pilkkomaan tauot pois datasta).

Kotoa kotiin extra-Pompolla (joo, eipä ollut siellä laskuvarjospooreissa liiemmälti mutaa) & muulla vakiokattauksella mittarin mukaan 65,1 km, 4:15:17, AV 15,3 / MX 55,7 km/h, kadenssi AV 64 / MX 198 rpm. GPS puolestaan valehteli 61,38 km (lähdöstä unohtui puolisen kilometriä), 4:14:57, AVG 14,4 km/h MAX 35,6 km/h, 2666 kcal, syke AV 137 / MX (210??) bpm, nousua 803 m.
 Koko setti läpi noin kahdella litralla vettä ja yhdellä myslipatukalla, joten kotimatkan loppuosassa alkoi jo tulla ajovirheitä, mutta nelikyppisellä toki kotiin asti. Yölenkki taisi myös painaa vielä jaloissa... Perillä kotona juuri ennen yhtätoista, joten kokonaisaikaa kertyi allekirjoittaneelle noin 5,5 h.

Käppyrää en edes yritä saada tällä ikiwanhalla kannettavallani karttapohjalle, sillä selain, Garminin softa ja Excel pistävät jo koneen polvilleen...

 Pannutustakuu, eikö kukaan? Ai niin, HAK, kävitkö kuinka syvällä Pomponrahkassa, pitkoksen viereen oli jäänyt melkoinen mutalikko?  :Leveä hymy: 

Kiitokset osanottajille, kaikki lienevät päässeet turvallisesti kotiin? Hyvä meininki?

Nyt tars pakata auto ja ottaa kunnon nokoset ennen siirtymistä itään... Pitäkäähän jussihauskaa, kohtuudella!

[edit] Yritinpäs...

[/edit]

----------


## HAK

> ....kotiin extra-Pompolla (joo, eipä ollut siellä laskuvarjospooreissa liiemmälti mutaa) ....
> 
>  Pannutustakuu, eikö kukaan? Ai niin, HAK, kävitkö kuinka syvällä Pomponrahkassa, pitkoksen viereen oli jäänyt melkoinen mutalikko? 
> 
> ....Hyvä meininki?
> 
> Nyt tars pakata auto ja ottaa kunnon nokoset ennen siirtymistä itään... Pitäkäähän jussihauskaa, kohtuudella!
> ....



Maanantaina tosiaan ajoin mm. nuo laskuvarjospoorit läpi molempiin suuntiin. Ihan makeethan nekin on. Kun niitä on niin monta, niin vierestä/sivusta/välistä pääsee taiteilemaan läpi joka kohdasta.

Siellä pitkoksilla "bussipysäkin" jälkeen, siinä just ennen "karjaporttia" fillari putos siitä kahdensadan vauhdista sivuun. Jonkin matkaa se tais kyntää lankunsivua, mut pystyssä pysyin.  :Hymy: 

Sä Pave oot kyllä hyvässä iskussa. Jos aiot Tahkolla jotain aikaa, niin varmaan saat, kunhan nyt vielä viikon muistat levätä ja tankkailla. 
Ja sama pätee muihinkin, lepoviikko. 
Jos mä sinne ilmestyn, niin saatan ajaa yö+päivä-lenkit noin niiku tsek-meiningillä. Ehkä nähdään. Itäänpäin saatan itsekin suunnistaa, jos tuo keli ei aivan mahdottomaksi muutu. Mut ilman tarkkaa plääniä, lets see.

Hauskaa oli ja hauskaa Jussia kaikille.

Niin ja kiitti Akille myös oikein sopivasta lämmittelystä. Ja lukaisin mä nyt "tuon pitkänkin läpi", ihan asiaahan se oli.  :Vink:

----------


## Mika.t

Oli kyllä hyvä lenkki. Ens kerralla otan jotain evästä mukaan ettei paukut lopu. Hyvää juhannusta kaikille.

----------


## TeemuH

Kiitos Pavelle eilisen lenkin vetämisestä. Lenkki oli mukavan leppoisa. Minua miellytti suuri määrä uusia polkuja, koska en ole aikaisemmin tuolla suunnalla liikkunut. 

Hauskaa juhannusta!

-Teemu (perän pitäjä)

----------


## peruspertti

Jäi porukkalenkki harmittavasti ajamatta yllättävien kiireiden takia. Yksin kävin myöhään vähän kikkailemassa. Ja niin ne aikataulut elää, että tänään pitäis päästä mukaan.

----------


## greenman

Seuraa pientä avautumista:

Tahko valmistautumiseni kruunaa *TAAS* flunssa viikoa ennen h-hetkeä.
Mikäköhän siinäkin on. Koko talveen ei ole ollut kuin yksi puolittainen köhä ja sitten kesäkuussa pamahtaa. Kele.

----------


## OlliR

Kiitos Pavelle lenkin vedosta! Polut olivat minulle uusia ja vauhti sopiva. Lisää tällaisia lenkkejä kiitos! Tänään aion taas tulla Impparille kuudeksi, mutta kevyempi vauhti käy vallan hyvin.

----------


## Kilu

> Tänään aion taas tulla Impparille kuudeksi, mutta _kevyempi vauhti käy vallan hyvin_.



Mitä mitä, tänään mennään TÄYSILLÄ  :Kieli pitkällä:  
Mukava nähdä hiukan Turun polkujaki välillä, eli mukana ollaan iltasella...

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Pannutustakuu, eikö kukaan?



Kyllä, kyllä. Ainakin yksi semi-OTB-ilmalento näkyi, jonka jälkeen mies kieriskeli tuskissaan maassa. Alkoi kuulemma jalat krampata ilmalennon aikana.  :Hymy: 





> Tahko valmistautumiseni kruunaa *TAAS* flunssa viikoa ennen h-hetkeä.



Eiks tää oo selkeesti nyt se huippukuntoisten herkkyysongelma kun ollaan äärimmäisessä vireessä.  :Hymy: 

Hip hip hurraa. Mun polvi ei tunnu erityisen pahalta eilisen ajelun jäljiltä!

----------


## SuperD

> Pannutustakuu, eikö kukaan?



Ennen sitä juomapullon putoamista vasen jalka irtosi polkimelta pienessä dropissa. Tämän seurauksena ukko mahallaan satulan päällä ja koipi sai pientä osumaa --> kyseessä siis ennemminkin pytti-pannu tyyppinen liikesarja. 
Kamalasti en kyllä nukkunut kun nuo kylkiluut on vähän hellänä...

Tilastojen valossa lenkki oli epäonnistunut: keskari jäi kauas speksatusta ja taukojakin pidettiin (luojan kiitos)  :Hymy: . Ilmeisesti se lenkillä vaivannut naksunta tuli mun selkärangasta joka oli välillä lähellä katkeamista. Muuten hyvää kyytiä, kiitoksia Pavelle.

Kotiovelta-kotiovelle 44.5km, aikaa 4.07.54, keskisyke 150.

----------


## Mika.t

Vedin mäkin pienet pannut mis pyörä jäi paikoilleen ja äijä jatkoi juoksemalla matkkaa =)

----------


## timppi

> Kyllä, kyllä. Ainakin yksi semi-OTB-ilmalento näkyi, jonka jälkeen mies kieriskeli tuskissaan maassa. Alkoi kuulemma jalat krampata ilmalennon aikana.



Ja oikeesti kramppaskin just siinä, kun sen puun yli nostin perseen satulasta. Ei muuten voi sellasen pikkurangan ylityksessä vetä semi-otb:tä..

Sit siinä loppupuolella joku sai tarpeekseen matelevasta ylämäkivauhdista ja veti hirven lailla oikeelta ohi. Samaan syssyyn sitten alamäessä näkyi jotain otb:n kaltaista..

----------


## Frank

> Vedin mäkin pienet pannut mis pyörä jäi paikoilleen ja äijä jatkoi juoksemalla matkkaa =)



Mitä, mitä, harrastaako joku muukin juoksukaatoja kuin mä?  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Mika.t

Se on tyylikästä

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Ja oikeesti kramppaskin just siinä, kun sen puun yli nostin perseen satulasta. Ei muuten voi sellasen pikkurangan ylityksessä vetä semi-otb:tä..
> 
> Sit siinä loppupuolella joku sai tarpeekseen matelevasta ylämäkivauhdista ja veti hirven lailla oikeelta ohi. Samaan syssyyn sitten alamäessä näkyi jotain otb:n kaltaista..



OTB:n voi vetää ihan missä vaan. Vaikka tasaisella hiekkatiellä. Kaikkea voi nähdä porukkalenkeillä. Mä luulen että sulla osui eturengas johonkin juureen (niitähän ei sillä polulla juuri ollutkaan) samalla kun kevensit perää. Näytti siltä että olisit hyppäyttänyt sen perän todella korkealle!

Taisi olla Nelson joka meni vauhdilla ylös ja ryminällä alas. En kyllä nähnyt mitä siinä alasmenossa tapahtui. En edes tiedä kaatuiko. En ollut heti perässä, kuten timpin ja SuperD:n tapauksissa. Ette oo vielä oppineet että mun edellä ei kannata ajaa...

----------


## Nelson

> Ja oikeesti kramppaskin just siinä, kun sen puun yli nostin perseen satulasta. Ei muuten voi sellasen pikkurangan ylityksessä vetä semi-otb:tä..
> 
> Sit siinä loppupuolella joku sai tarpeekseen matelevasta ylämäkivauhdista ja veti hirven lailla oikeelta ohi. Samaan syssyyn sitten alamäessä näkyi jotain otb:n kaltaista..



Joo, mut sitä ei lasketa, koska OTB kuuluu näköjään omalla kohdalla lenkin vakiovarustukseen..... ;-) Ja sorry vaan se ylämäessä kiihdyttely, muuten en mäen päälle pääse koskaan, jos joutuu luottamaan vain omien jalkojen antamaan voimaan....

----------


## Lehisj

Lenkki oli mitä mainioin, niin kauan kuin sitä kesti, vauhti oli sopivaa, enkä ollut toivottavasti liikaa muiden jarruna - Kiitos Pave! 

Minäkin tunnustan pannuttaneeni siinä samalla, kun rikoin näköjään tämmöiselle paksukaiselle ylikevennetyn HT 29:n. Pyörästä paskana satula, ketjut ja kaiken kruununa runkosta ketjun ohjurin kiinnike (murtunut). No eipä se ole kuin toinen On One 29 hiilarirunko, jonka sain rikki tällä ajokaudella.

Tekee kyllä tiukkaa, että saan filon ajokuntoon ennen Tahkoa, kun Italian reissulta kotiudutaan ensi viikon keskiviikkona, mutta siitä huolimatta hyvät Jussit kaikille!

----------


## hullukoira

> Seuraa pientä avautumista:
> 
> Tahko valmistautumiseni kruunaa *TAAS* flunssa viikoa ennen h-hetkeä.
> Mikäköhän siinäkin on. Koko talveen ei ole ollut kuin yksi puolittainen köhä ja sitten kesäkuussa pamahtaa. Kele.



Tervetuloa sairaskerhoon. Toipumista odotellessa väänsin eilen tahkokumin tahkovanteelle. Kait tässä vielä ehtii parantua, tai sitten on ajettava takaperin ja yskittävä vauhtia.

----------


## fillaristi

> Lenkki oli mitä mainioin, niin kauan kuin sitä kesti, vauhti oli sopivaa, enkä ollut toivottavasti liikaa muiden jarruna - Kiitos Pave! 
> 
> Minäkin tunnustan pannuttaneeni siinä samalla, kun rikoin näköjään tämmöiselle paksukaiselle ylikevennetyn HT 29:n. Pyörästä paskana satula, ketjut ja kaiken kruununa runkosta ketjun ohjurin kiinnike (murtunut). No eipä se ole kuin toinen On One 29 hiilarirunko, jonka sain rikki tällä ajokaudella.
> 
> Tekee kyllä tiukkaa, että saan filon ajokuntoon ennen Tahkoa, kun Italian reissulta kotiudutaan ensi viikon keskiviikkona, mutta siitä huolimatta hyvät Jussit kaikille!



Pitäskö Lehis jo luovuttaa kiinarungon kanssa ja hommata kunnon kuiturunko tilalle??? Toi rupee harmittaan ku ain on pyörä telakalla.

----------


## Lehisj

> Pitäskö Lehis jo luovuttaa kiinarungon kanssa ja hommata kunnon kuiturunko tilalle??? Toi rupee harmittaan ku ain on pyörä telakalla.



No ehkä tämän varjolla saa syyn (tekosyyn) huonolle vauhdille. Mutta juuri tuossa mainitsin vaimolle, että ehkä pitäisi laittaa tuo runkovalinta uudelleen harkintaan. No saa nyt nähdä, mihin sitä päätyy?  Mutta ei se hyvä runkokaan korjaa huonoa ajotaitoa!

----------


## SuperD

> ... ei se hyvä runkokaan korjaa huonoa ajotaitoa!



Kaiken maailman ajatuksia sitä päähän tunkeekin. Hyvää Juhannusta!

----------


## Pikke

> Mitä, mitä, harrastaako joku muukin juoksukaatoja kuin mä?



Ikuisesti muistan sen... Ja ihan hiukan olen edelleen pahoillani siitä suureen ääneen nauramisestani.

En muuten taivu tänään porukkalenkille. On niin paljon kaikenlaista säätämistä ja kaksi todella niukasti nukuttua yötä takana, etten oikein taitaisi jaksaakaan.

Mä ehdottomasti haluan kikkailulenkille tässä lähitulevaisuudessa!

----------


## mimgulls

Kävipä hyvä tsäkä...pääsen myös tänään lenkille. 2 h ajattelin olla  porukassa, työpäivä huomenna...huh. 

Pikke: no joo, ehdottomasti kikkailulenkki joku kerta.  :Hymy:

----------


## Pikke

Ai niin, mainittakoon päivän piristyksenä, että kun tulin tänään Sottungasta, niin Nauvon lossille Paraisten puolella oli 4 kilometrin jono. Nauratti ihan ääneen katsella niitä juhannuksen viettoon jonottavia ihmisiä. Paikalla oli myös Yle ja poliisi seuraamassa menoa.

----------


## Sti

> keskisyke 150



Sjutton också - jätkä on kierroskone! Ittelle alkumatka mentiin liian lujaa - kiitos kaikille ajoseurasta ja Pavelle vedosta. Kun jäin ennen Ilmarista kyydistä pois, niin ajettiin Jukan (? menikö nimi oikein - hän, jonka 29 One-Onesta hajosi vaihteet) kanssa Metsämäkeen, josta hyppäsin vielä Littoistenjärvelle nopsaan. 3h48min, 41,8km, avhr 141, max 179. Loma alkoi just ja ensi viikko levätään ja Tahkolla ajetaan seuraavan kerran - hyvää Juhannusta kaikille!

-Simo

----------


## Sti

> OTB:n voi vetää ihan missä vaan. Vaikka tasaisella hiekkatiellä



Allekirjoittanut on tehnyt pahimman OTB:nsä HMP:llä YLÄMÄESSÄ. Piti nostaa eturengas kielekkeen yli ja eihän siinä niin käynyt - onneksi löin leuan kangaspolkuun, enkä siihen kalliioon, jota koitin ylittää.

----------


## mimgulls

Kiitos porukkalenkistä. Tunnin jaksoin ainoana naisena olla mukana. Eilinen lenkki väsytti vielä ja päivän työmatkapyöräilykin oli takanapäin. Vauhti oli mielestäni ihan hyvä, mutta heti ekalla ylämäen nousus ketjut petti. Alkumatka meni osaltani päin puuta. Kyl se siitä sit alkoi sujumaankin. Joku tais kaatua ja loukatakin. Toivottavasti pyörä ja kuski pääsi kotiin. Tällä kertaa se en ollut minä joka yleensä on nurin porukkalenkillä... 

Mukavaa Juhannusta! 

T. Mirri

----------


## marmar

> OTB:n voi vetää ihan missä vaan. Vaikka tasaisella hiekkatiellä. Kaikkea voi nähdä porukkalenkeillä.



Torstailenkki päättyi multa tällä kertaa keskeytykseen aika nopsaan. OTB alamäessä ja turvallaan risuisessa, mutta onneksi pehmeässä sammalmättäässä. Syytä lentoon en tiedä. Pinnoja tarkemmin tarkastellessa niissä oli aika terävä vekki. Ainoat muistikuvat tapahtumasta on kiven väistö ja ilmalento. Joko kiveä väistäessäni ajoin risun pinnojen väliin tai sitten onnistuin kiilamaan eturenkaan kahden kiven väliin. Onneksi vauhti lennon alussa oli hyvin maltillset 1-2 km/h. Otin mäen hiljaa, koska se oli vaativa ainakin minulle. Tarkoituksena oli hypätä ajoissa pois kyydistä taluttamaan, jos näyttää pahalta. Yleensä tuo on onnistunut, nyt ei.

Eikä tuossa itse lennossa vielä mitään, mutta kun etuvanne meni niin  pahasti mutkalle, että päätin turvallisuussyistä keskeyttää lenkin ja ajaa  kotiin. Orikedon shellin paikkeilla pysähdyin kiristelemään pinnoja ja sainkin vanteen oikenemaan hieman siten, että kumi ei hangannut enää haarukkaan. Etujarru oli toki pois pelistä koko kotimatkan. Koko lenkille tuili mittaa palloiluhalleilta 24 km, josta vajaat 20 km kotimatkaa asfaltilla. Keli oli niin mainio ja myötätuuli reipas etten viitsinyt soittaa kotiväkeä hakemaan vaan päätin polkea hissukseen ja anttaa tullen viedä kauniissa arinkoisessa säässä kotiinpäin. Kaunis sää, myötätuuli ja tieto tilapäiskäyttöön soveltuvasta varavanteesta kotona sai pahimman kiukun haihtumaan kotimatkalla. Kiitokset vetäjälle ja muulle porukalle mukavasta alkulenkistä. Joskus käy näin. Onneksi henkilövahinkoja ei tullut  :Hymy: 

Täytyykin lähteä tästä vaihtamaan uutta vannetta alle. Josko vielä ehtisi paikallisille polulle ajamaan pienen jatko-osuuden. Toivottavasti taas ensiviikolla ehdin mukaan.

----------


## mimgulls

Häh, 24 km? Mä jäin pois aika samaan aikaan. Harmi ku en laittanut trackeriä päälle. Jollain on varmasti tarkemmat kilometrimäärät, makkelilla tai jollain muulla?

----------


## makkeli

16 kuskia lähti matkaan torstailenkille. 13 pääsi maaliin asti. Matkaa kertyi 18km. Aikaa paloi 2h40min

Tapahtumia matkalla:
2x OTB
2x Kiero vanne
1x Puhkeamaton tubeless-viritys päästi ilmat pihalle. Ei systeemit toimi oikein, jos litkut on kokkareina sisällä.
1x Ketju katkesi.
1x vapaaratas rikki.
1x hävinneet ajolasit

Teemana Haunisten altaan kierto. Reitti tällä kertaa mielivaltainen. Kartta alla.

----------


## Frank

Hyvä torstailenkki: -Pannutustakuu, tsek. Jossain Runosmäen alamäessä, vauhdikas lasku, tanko osuu puuhun ja siitä OTB. Hiukan koskee polveen. Huvittavinta tässä on se, että ennen lähtöä sovittelin polvisuojia mutta päätin kuitenkin jättää kotiin. 
-Hajotustakuu, tsek. Ensin takakumissa havaittavissa pientä ilman vähentymää, selviää ilman lisäyksellä. Ehkä 10 metriä edellisestä loppuu veto pyörästä, aivan totaalisesti. Vapaaratas paskana, sanovat viisaammat. Tietää siis talustusta, mutta missä ihmeessä me olemme? Haunisten altaan pohjoispäässä, sanovat taas viisaammat. Eli melkoinen talutusmatka Itä-Harjulle. 
-Eksymistakuu, semi-tsek. Pyörää talutellessa pitkin altaan polkuja käännyn jostain väärästä kohtaa. Hetken aikaa olen aivan hukassa mutta pian näen ruotsalaisen huonekaluliikkeen kyltin siintävän metsän takaa. Siitä siis semi-eksyntä. 

Hyvä lenkki, kiitos vetäjälle kivoista poluista. 

P.S, Altaalta kävelee/rullailee alamäet Itä-Harjun Prisman nurkille noin 1,5 tuntia, jos jotakuta haluttaa joskus koittaa  :Vink: 

Ja oikein hyvää juhannusta kaikille.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## peruspertti

Kiitokset vetäjälle ja koko porukalle. Tapahtumarikasta oli  :Hymy:  Pitäiskö takuiden listaan lisätä hävitystakuu? Jäi ajolasit sinne ketjunkorjauspaikalle ***kele. Huomenna pitäis aamusta reissuun lähteä ja mahtavatko siellä viikon säilyä. Eli jos joku siellä suunnalla ajelee saa ottaa talteen.

----------


## Matti H

Jep jep. Kiitos Makkelille vetohommista ja hyvästä kartasta! 

Aivan loistopolkua, joka oli vielä erinomaisen cyclocrossariystävällistä. Juurakko- ja kivikkojumppaakin oli sen verran että mieli on hyvä ja rakot kämmensyrjissä. Letka eteni verkkaisesti, mutta ainoastaan teknisten murheiden johdosta taukoiltiin. 

Tää tykkäsi ja kovin, täytyy torstailenkkeillä useamminkin.

Kiitos kaikille seurasta ja hyvää kalenteripyhää. Sunnuntaina sitten kampelavauhtinen™ cyclocrosslenkki maastopyörin.

----------


## ArKan

http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/191183502

Tossa Garminin piirtämää viivaa keskiviikon lenkeistä. Kiitos täältäkin vetureille Akille ja Pavelle ja koko ajoseurueelle. Veto oli tasaista ja sopivan vaudikasta :Kieli pitkällä: . Mukavaa Jussia kaikille :Cool:

----------


## Jusa.L

Olipa taas hyvä lenkki, kiitos kaikille ja hyvät jussit!

----------


## Jantsa

Kiitos kaikille lenkistä! Näin ensikertalaisesta oli kivaa ja kunto riitti juuri  :Leveä hymy:  tulen toistekkin!

----------


## marmar

> Häh, 24 km? Mä jäin pois aika samaan aikaan. Harmi ku en laittanut trackeriä päälle. Jollain on varmasti tarkemmat kilometrimäärät, makkelilla tai jollain muulla?



 Tuo 24 km oli siis mulle kotiin. Pyöräni rikoin GPS:n mukaan kohdassa 4,0 km ja 50 minuuttia. Kotiin tuli matkaa GPS:n mukaan 23,9 km ja aikaa tasan 2 tuntia. Eli paikalla heitetty arvio 20 km matkasta osui sattumalta noinkin  hyvin kohdalleen, vaikka kyseessä oli kommenttihetkellä paras arvaus, jonka tarkkuudesta ei ollut kovin suuria takeita. 

Vaikka näin kävikin, nin itse lenkistä jäi hyvä mieli. Erityisesti mieltä lämmitti lopun ystävälliset kysymykset, jossa varmistettiin, että tiedän missä olen ja osaan kotiin.  Lenkillä hieno kaveria ei jätetä meininki ja hyvä niin.

Hyvää Juhannusta kaikille.

----------


## Yeti

Kiitos eilisen lenkistä. Oli hyvä ja leppoisa meininki ja yllättävän monta uutta polkua.

----------


## makkeli

Lenkin hajoitustakuu vain jatkuu.

Oma rengasrikko olikin vain sairauden oire. Riihikallion laiturihyppyrissä tuli hyppy puhtaasti takapyörälle alas, aika taffelilla näyttää kehä nyt olevan. Eihän siellä tietenkään renkaan ja vanteen välissä ollut enää parasta tiivistystä ja ilmat karkasivat ojan ylityksessä.

 Täytyy koittaa rihdata suoraksi, muuten saa kiekko mennä jäykkäperään, muutenkin se pyörä kerää kaikki toisessa pyörässä puoliksi hajoitetut osat.

----------


## Matti H

> Täytyy koittaa rihdata suoraksi, muuten saa kiekko mennä jäykkäperään, muutenkin se pyörä kerää kaikki toisessa pyörässä puoliksi hajoitetut osat.



Eilisen otannan perusteella ne osat pakkaa täysjoustoissa hajoilemaan  :Vink:

----------


## Immo Laine

Jos ja kun Jussista selviää tahi ei, niin hetimiten maanantaina Kupittaalle. Pöörät mukaan, mallilla ei väliä!

Ma 25.6. bmx-racing iltakisa Turussa kuten toukokuussakin, osallistumisedellytyksinä kypärä ja jarrullinen pyörä. Ilmoittautuminen klo 17.30-18, kisa n. klo 18.30 alkaen. Tervetuloa!

Eikä maksa mitään! Ilmaista lystiä.

----------


## Frank

Vapaarattaan mysteeri selvisi, kynsiä paikoillaan pitävä jousi/rengas oli mennyt poikki. Onneksi selvisi pienellä, pitää maanantaina työpaikan huollosta käydä kyselemässä sopivaa ja jos ei löydy niin sitten jostain muualta. 

Pitääpä koittaa päästä maanantaina bemaxia ajamaan, jos viikonloppuna kävis hiukan treenaamassa, salaa  :Vink:

----------


## Ropples

Löytysköhä jotain seuraa metsään teemana yleinen perseily ja tekniikan harjoittelua, ylämäet köröttäen ja alas sitte sitä kovempaa. Vaikka vähän hyppelehtimistäkin.
Ajankohta ois jossain vaihees viikonloppua (joku 11.00 ->) ja paikka ois aika vapaa kunha pysyy jotenkuten turun alueella.

----------


## mimgulls

> Löytysköhä jotain seuraa metsään teemana yleinen perseily ja tekniikan harjoittelua, ylämäet köröttäen ja alas sitte sitä kovempaa. Vaikka vähän hyppelehtimistäkin.
> Ajankohta ois jossain vaihees viikonloppua (joku 11.00 ->) ja paikka ois aika vapaa kunha pysyy jotenkuten turun alueella.



Sunnuntaina 12.00 ja Itäharjun prisma? Tiedä nyt perseilystä, mut tekniikkaa voisin harjoitella ainakin.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mimgulls

> Jos ja kun Jussista selviää tahi ei, niin hetimiten maanantaina Kupittaalle. Pöörät mukaan, mallilla ei väliä!
> 
> Ma 25.6. bmx-racing iltakisa Turussa kuten toukokuussakin, osallistumisedellytyksinä kypärä ja jarrullinen pyörä. Ilmoittautuminen klo 17.30-18, kisa n. klo 18.30 alkaen. Tervetuloa!
> 
> Eikä maksa mitään! Ilmaista lystiä.



Aina sitä Jussista selviää, mut aika on eri asia ehtiikö  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## miku80

> Löytysköhä jotain seuraa metsään teemana yleinen perseily ja tekniikan harjoittelua, ylämäet köröttäen ja alas sitte sitä kovempaa. Vaikka vähän hyppelehtimistäkin.
> Ajankohta ois jossain vaihees viikonloppua (joku 11.00 ->) ja paikka ois aika vapaa kunha pysyy jotenkuten turun alueella.



Meinasin huomenna palauttavaa lenkkiä heitellä Ala-Lemus päin .. Jos kiinnostaa nii mites olis Piispanristin Biltemalla 11.00? Näil näykymin näyttäis huomen iltapäiväl alkavan sade ja pitäis sadella sunnuntain puolel asti ..

----------


## Ropples

Tiukkaa tekee, 8km asvalttia biltsulle noin aikasi aamul (kröhöm) on vähä hapokasta. Käviskö luolavuori/ilpoinen?

----------


## miku80

no siitähä pääsis jatkaa Sauhuvuoren "alpeille"  :Hymy:  no oisko 11 siin kaatopaikan mäessä?

----------


## Ropples

Eli tässäkö?

----------


## miku80

Juu siinä ...

----------


## Ropples

sateiselta näyttää mutta mennään vaan

----------


## miku80

jep kattelin kans mut nähdään siin mäen juurel ..

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> ...maanantaina tai tiistaina minulla voisi olla aikaa olla mukana jonkinlaisella erityisen rauhallisella lenkillä. Jotain rääppeitä parempien kuskien pitämistä kikkailukouluista ja maastoajokouluista (osa I: miten ylitän neulasen, osa II: miten ajetaan niin ettei koko ajan satu, jne). Eli voitaisiin mennä metsään etsimään kivoja teknisiä haasteita - sekä pieniä että vähän isompiakin - ja ajella näissä paikoissa riittävä määrä toistoja. Palaamme mahdollisesti asiaan.



Maanantaina näyttäis olevan bmx-kisa. Ehdotan siis ajoharjoittelulle tiistaita klo 17:30 Impivaarasta. Tulijoita?

----------


## mimgulls

> Maanantaina näyttäis olevan bmx-kisa. Ehdotan siis ajoharjoittelulle tiistaita klo 17:30 Impivaarasta. Tulijoita?



Erittäin hyvä idea ja tulisin jos voisin, mutta en valitettavasti pääse. Torstailenkille tulen kyllä!

----------


## Ropples

> Maanantaina näyttäis olevan bmx-kisa. Ehdotan siis ajoharjoittelulle tiistaita klo 17:30 Impivaarasta. Tulijoita?



Tullaan jos ei ilmene estoja

----------


## greenman

Jahas taitaa mennä Tahko ihan retkeilyksi, kun flunssa ei meinaa millään asettua.
=Hyvä syy lähteä fiksillä?

----------


## Matti H

Aina on hyvä syy lähteä fiksillä.

Muistutetaan vielä illan virkistävästä, maastopolkupyörin ajettavasta cyclolenkistä. Kello 19 Kaarinan Honkkarilta!

----------


## Matti H

Cyclot ajettu ilman yhtään cycloa. Kuusi kuskia lähti lenkille. Mattisetä kävi ainoastaan esittelemässä hauistaan lähtöpaikalla, mutta oli tapansa mukaan ajanut jo paljon alle.

Kukaan ei tyhjentynyt, ja ajeltiin leppoisasti kivassa kelissä. Polutkin oli aika kuivia. Jotain epätoivoista treenaamista Tahkoa varten vielä yritin, mutta ei auta, kun mulla ei ole voimaa reisissä niin ei ole. Ajettiin nyt kuitenkin niin paljon nousua kun reitin varrelta keksi.

Kiitos kaikille (ja anteeksi).

----------


## HAK

> Cyclot ajettu ilman yhtään cycloa. Kuusi kuskia lähti lenkille. Mattisetä kävi ainoastaan esittelemässä hauistaan lähtöpaikalla, mutta oli tapansa mukaan ajanut jo paljon alle.
> 
> Kukaan ei tyhjentynyt, ja ajeltiin leppoisasti kivassa kelissä. Polutkin oli aika kuivia. Jotain epätoivoista treenaamista Tahkoa varten vielä yritin, mutta ei auta, kun ei ole voimaa reisissä niin ei ole. Ajettiin nyt kuitenkin niin paljon nousua kun reitin varrelta keksi.
> 
> Kiitos kaikille (ja anteeksi).



Kiitos Matille ja muille. Hieno keli oli iltaauringossa ajella oikein nastoja polkuja ylä- ja alamäkineen.

Täytyy sanoa, että bomba on kyllä kehittynyt hienosti sitten kevään.

----------


## MTB 50+

Se  minun hauikseni, siis toinen-se oikea, on yhä miehekkään kokoinen. Sisempi alakiinnitys on revennyt ja lihas  on hiukan rullalla sekä turvoksissa.
Lepo on lääke, kipu on ystävä, kaipa se yhden tahkon kestää.

----------


## Matti H

> Täytyy sanoa, että bomba on kyllä kehittynyt hienosti sitten kevään.

----------


## miku80

Kiitoksii vaan seurasta ja lenkki oli ihan passeli vaik en niin ylämäistä välitäkkään mut pääs sit nautiskeleen ku polut rupes viettään alaspäin ..

----------


## kari kangassalo

Iso kiitos iltalenkistä. Toimi kunnonkohottajana ainakin minulla.  Säädin tuota takajousitusta vielä kotona illalla jäykemmäksi kun tuntuu että kuntoni ja taitoni lisäksi takajousitus ei pysynyt millään muiden kunnioitettavan vauhdin mukana ylämäissä. Ottiko joku karttakäppyrää reissusta? pyörästä tippu ilmeisesti yhdessä kellahduksessa yksi (tosin lähes arvoton) osa enkä ollut sillä hetkellä ihan kartalla. Uskoisin löytäväni sinne kartasta reittiä katsoen ja voisin hakea pois. muilta osin mentiin minulle aika tuttuja reittejä ja sinänsäkin olis kiva nähdä miten omia reittejä vois muunnella/yhdistellä jatkossa.

----------


## fillaristi

> Se  minun hauikseni, siis toinen-se oikea, on yhä miehekkään kokoinen. Sisempi alakiinnitys on revennyt ja lihas  on hiukan rullalla sekä turvoksissa.
> Lepo on lääke, kipu on ystävä, kaipa se yhden tahkon kestää.



Hyvä Matti,toi jos joku on rakkautta lajiin. Kipu sivuun ja ajamaan.

----------


## bomba

Kiitoksia Matille vedosta ja muille mukanaolleille seurasta. On se hieno tunne, kun reidet on tulessa, pumppu lyö maksimikierroksia, renkaat sutii mahdottoman tuntuisessa nousussa ja muutenkin ahdistaa. Samaan aikaan Matti katoaa mäen laelle melko helpon näköisesti. Odottaa äijän pahus hymyillen siellä ylhäällä, valmiina laskemaan alas jotta voitais nousta taas kohta ylös. Jotain vikaa ihmisen päässä täytyy olla, koska tämä oli kaikesta huolimatta hauskinta mitä on taas vähään aikaan tehty. Todella hyvä lenkki.





> Ottiko joku karttakäppyrää reissusta?



Tuossa ainakin yksi versio.
http://www.attackpoint.org/sessionda...sionid=2543375





> Täytyy sanoa, että bomba on kyllä kehittynyt hienosti sitten kevään.



Tänks! Harjoitus tekee edistyneen aloittelijan.

----------


## marmar

> Maanantaina näyttäis olevan bmx-kisa. Ehdotan siis ajoharjoittelulle tiistaita klo 17:30 Impivaarasta. Tulijoita?



Ennusteen mukaan sateen pitäisi olla tauonnut tuohon mennessä. Keli voi olla vielä hiukan märkä, mutta ei kai se haittaa, jos haasteet katsotaan kelin mukaan. Eli tulossa olisin, jos mitään yllättävää ei satu ja harjoittelu järjestyy.

Mulla on pyörä toistaiseksi tilapäisosilla kasattuna, mutta pitäisi silti kestää. Torstailenkilla rikoin etuvanteen ja sen jälkeen sain vielä illalla vapaarattaan rikki, kun kävin hakemassa uusia haasteita paikalliselta metsäpolulta. Nyt molemmat vanteet lainattu yli 20 vuotta vanhasta maastopyörästä. Kävin lauantaina koeponnistamassa osat kohtuu painavan peräkärryn kanssa heittämällä lenkin nauvoon ja takaisin. Nauvon puolella jätin kärryn hetkeksi irti ja kävin opettelmassa hyppyrimäen ympäristossä hiukan ylämäki ja alamäkiajoa. Kyytiläinenkin pääsi juoksemaan välillä.

Kaikki sorapolun mäet meni ajamalla ja hyvin kesti kalusto, vaikka ihan pidon rajamailla oli aika monessa mäessä. Vois ne edes jyrkimpiin mäkiin koittaa saada jotain pitävämpää pohjaa, jos meinaavat saada retkeilijät käyttämään sitä sorapolkua. Ilman lukkopolkimia olisin ollut jumissa ainakin kerran. Lukkopolkimilla pyörittämällä sai vedon sen verran taisaiseksi, että niillä pärjäsi hyvin vielä sateen liukastamallakin polulla.

----------


## PePa

> Maanantaina näyttäis olevan bmx-kisa. Ehdotan siis ajoharjoittelulle tiistaita klo 17:30 Impivaarasta. Tulijoita?



Täältä yks lisää ylittämään neulasia.

Niin ja vielä näin jälkikäteen kiitokset viime torstaisesta lenkistä. Oli kaikin puolin mukava lenkki. Erityiskiitos kuusikolosetin lainasta. Yllättävän paljon häiritsee ajotuntumaa, kun tanko pyörähtää akselinsa ympäri, ja jarrukahvat osoittaa ylöspäin  :Hymy:

----------


## Ulla

En ole sokerista, menen järjestämään BMX-kisaa klo 18. Tulkaa kisaamaan!

----------


## peruspertti

Pitkästä aikaa otettu tuntumaa itäsuomalaiseen maastoon. Puijon mäkiä kevyesti kurvailemassa. Viimeksi joskus 90-luvun lopulla ajellut näillä kulmilla. On ne nousut pikkasen toisenlaisia kuin Turkkusessa.

----------


## Frank

> En ole sokerista, menen järjestämään BMX-kisaa klo 18. Tulkaa kisaamaan!



Hiukan oli tynkä kisat  :Leveä hymy:  Eikä siellä edes satanut.

Viikonloppuna suurin osa on Tahkoamassa mutta niille jotka jäävät maisemiin olisi tarjolla hiukan pidempää lenkkiä joko lauantaina tai sunnuntaina. Ajetaan hitaalla vauhdilla ja taukojakin pidetään tarpeen mukaan. Voidaan jopa pysähtyä johonkin jätskille tai kahville tai sekä että. Lähtö Prisman tolpalta viimeistään kello 10 ja paluu sitten kun ei jaksa enää ajaa.

----------


## Ulla

En lähde Tahkolle, pe juhlitaan tohtoria ja la alttarille astelevaa. Su koitan irrota akkalaumasta niin kohteliaan aikaisin kuin voin ja lähden lohtulenkille, mutta klo 10 tuskin taivun. Kuukauden liikkumattomuus, pylly on taatusti vieroittunut I-Flysta. 

Kisakeli olisi ollut loistava, olisitte tulleet!

----------


## mimgulls

> En lähde Tahkolle, pe juhlitaan tohtoria ja la alttarille astelevaa. Su koitan irrota akkalaumasta niin kohteliaan aikaisin kuin voin ja lähden lohtulenkille, mutta klo 10 tuskin taivun. Kuukauden liikkumattomuus, pylly on taatusti vieroittunut I-Flysta. 
> 
> Kisakeli olisi ollut loistava, olisitte tulleet!



Koskas pidetään likkojen lenkki?

----------


## marmar

> Hiukan oli tynkä kisat  Eikä siellä edes satanut.
> 
> Viikonloppuna suurin osa on Tahkoamassa mutta niille jotka jäävät maisemiin olisi tarjolla hiukan pidempää lenkkiä joko lauantaina tai sunnuntaina. Ajetaan hitaalla vauhdilla ja taukojakin pidetään tarpeen mukaan. Voidaan jopa pysähtyä johonkin jätskille tai kahville tai sekä että. Lähtö Prisman tolpalta viimeistään kello 10 ja paluu sitten kun ei jaksa enää ajaa.



Olisko lauantai klo 9:00 Prisman tolpalla mitään? Klo 8 käy mainiosti myös. klo 10 lähdössä jää mun lenkki osuus varmaan 3,5 tuntiin, joka sekin toki tunti lisää tyypilliseen torstailenkkiin. Ajatuksena olisi olla takaisin kotona ennen kahta ja mulla on prismalta puolen tunnin kotimatka.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Tänään luvassa rauhallista etenemistä raikkaassa säässä. *Startti Impivaarasta 17:30.* Soveltuu kaikentasoisille kuskeille. Maaston liukkaus ei haittaa - paremminkin päinvastoin. Jos taivaalta kuitenkin tulee reilusti vettä, niin en lähde orastavaa flunssaa ulkoiluttamaan. Muut saa toki mennä. Ajatus siis on, että pysähdellään mielenkiintoisissa paikoissa tekemään toistoja, mahdollisesti ajellaan jossain ympyrää riittävän rasituksen aikaansaamiseksi jne. Koitetaan saada kaikille jotain kivaa. Reitti suuntautunee Mälikkälän ja Impivaaran metsiin. Osallistujien toiveita ja valituksia kuunnellaan ennen, kesken ja jälkeen lenkin. Toivottavasti saadaan hyvä osanotto, koska veturi ei välttämättä kykene näyttämään jokaisessa paikassa sitä varoittavaa esimerkkisuoritusta.

----------


## TeKu

> Hiukan oli tynkä kisat  Eikä siellä edes satanut.



Pientä osanottajapulaa ehkä oli havaittavissa. Meillä oli tenava silti varsin innoissaan, kun pääsi "isojen poikien" kanssa ajamaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Frank

> Olisko lauantai klo 9:00 Prisman tolpalla mitään? Klo 8 käy mainiosti myös. klo 10 lähdössä jää mun lenkki osuus varmaan 3,5 tuntiin, joka sekin toki tunti lisää tyypilliseen torstailenkkiin. Ajatuksena olisi olla takaisin kotona ennen kahta ja mulla on prismalta puolen tunnin kotimatka.



Valitettavasti lauantai ei käykkään, siskon pojan synttärit Salossa. Sunnuntaina onkin sitten koko päivä vapaata eli sillon jos koittais.

----------


## marmar

> Tänään luvassa rauhallista etenemistä raikkaassa säässä. *Startti Impivaarasta 17:30.* Soveltuu kaikentasoisille kuskeille. Maaston liukkaus ei haittaa - paremminkin päinvastoin. Jos taivaalta kuitenkin tulee reilusti vettä, niin en lähde orastavaa flunssaa ulkoiluttamaan. Muut saa toki mennä. Ajatus siis on, että pysähdellään mielenkiintoisissa paikoissa tekemään toistoja, mahdollisesti ajellaan jossain ympyrää riittävän rasituksen aikaansaamiseksi jne. Koitetaan saada kaikille jotain kivaa. Reitti suuntautunee Mälikkälän ja Impivaaran metsiin. Osallistujien toiveita ja valituksia kuunnellaan ennen, kesken ja jälkeen lenkin. Toivottavasti saadaan hyvä osanotto, koska veturi ei välttämättä kykene näyttämään jokaisessa paikassa sitä varoittavaa esimerkkisuoritusta.



En minäkään millään kovalla sateella lähde tulemaan, mutta edelleen ennuste väitää sateen taukoavan. Toisaalta tälläkin hetkellä pitäisi ennusteen mukaan sataa, mutta aurinko paistaa.  :Hymy: 

Tuo liukkaus on vähän kaksipiippuinen juttu. Kokemattomalle se voi tehdä liikaakin haasteita. Mutta osittain niiden takiahan sinne metsään tulee kerta toisensa jälkeen lähdettyä.

Toisaalta ajanhan minä työmatkat myös talvella fillarilla säästä riippumatta ja ei nuo perunapeltoa muistuttavat jäiset jalkakäytävät ohuella lumella kuorrutettunakaan mitään helppoja ole. Pahimman tällin olen saanut työmatkalla, kun nastarenkaiden alle laitto viivästyi ja pyörä lähti kesärenkailla yli 30 nopeudessa alta. Oli toinen pakara pari päivää kipeä.

----------


## Ropples

Vähän ankeelta näyttää sateen kannalta lenkille täl hetkel. Tosin voisin kyllä tulla vaikka sataa jos löytyy seuraa. Mitään kauheen pitkää lenkkiä ei varmaan tule tehtyä sillon mutta silti.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Vähän ankeelta näyttää sateen kannalta lenkille täl hetkel. Tosin voisin kyllä tulla vaikka sataa jos löytyy seuraa. Mitään kauheen pitkää lenkkiä ei varmaan tule tehtyä sillon mutta silti.



Koko päivän on ollut kuivaa kuin saharassa. Taivaalla jotain kangastuksia uhittelemassa. Ukkonenkin parhaillaan jyrisee. Paha sanoa vielä illan kelistä. Pilvien pitäis kyllä sadetutkan mukaan olla paremminkin väistymässä...

----------


## Ulla

Tyksin lähellä ainakin sataa kaatamalla ja ukkostaa parhaillaan, koko läntinen taivaanranta yhtä harmaata pilveä.

----------


## SuperD

Kuppis-Föri välillä oli hyvinkin sateista. Jatkan siis sohvalla makaamista

----------


## Ropples

Minä lähden impparille, muut tulkoon jos haluaa muuten ajelen yksin

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Neljä kuskia lähti märkään mutta sateettomaan metsään. Itse jätin väliin ja menen sohvalle niistämään sekä opettelemaan karkin syömistä. Ei tämä nyt ollut kovin optimaalinen keli suunnitellulle rentoilulle.

EDIT: Kolmisen tuntia myöhemmin. Eipä auttanut lenkin skippaaminen. Huomattavasti lisää aivastelua, niistoa ja väsymystä. Täältä tullaan Tahko...

----------


## marmar

> Neljä kuskia lähti märkään mutta sateettomaan metsään. Itse jätin väliin ja menen sohvalle niistämään sekä opettelemaan karkin syömistä. Ei tämä nyt ollut kovin optimaalinen keli suunnitellulle rentoilulle.



Kaarinassa satoi niin paljon, että en lähtenyt sitten sinnepäin polkemaan. Odottelin sateen loppumista töissä yli kuuden ja kun loppua ei näkynyt, niin poljin sitten kohtuu kovassa sateessa kotiin.

----------


## makkeli

Lenkki tehty. Ei satanut pisaraakaan. Yli puolet ajasta paistoi jopa aurinko. Hienoa sademetsämeininkiä, lämmintä ja kosteaa. Lopussa oli jo asfaltitkin kuivia. Kiitos kaikille!

----------


## Matti H

Never say never again... again? Nähdäänkö märällä Tahkolla sittenkin vaihdepyörä? Ollako mies vai mattopiiska?

----------


## fillaristi

Ei se Nineri olis Matti välttämättä ollenkaan huono valinta. Iso pyörä on kyllä liukkaalla pitävämpi ja sitäkautta nopeampi. Ite kävin äsken tekemässä märän kelin ajosimulaatiota todella liukkailla Uittamon kallioilla ja juurakoilla. Paineet vaan niin alas että vanteet välillä kolisi,niin pääs jotenki pystyssä etenemään. Toivottavasti märän kelin ajotaitoja ei kuitenkaan nyt lauantaina tarvita.

----------


## OlliR

Kiitos Makkelille päivän vedosta! Hienoa sademetsämeininkiä ja liukkaita kallioita. Kokeiltiin parissa paikassa droppejakin, varovaisesti kylläkin. Kukaan ei tainnut pannuttaa kunnolla, pieniä lipsumisia useita. Hyvä verryttely Tahkoa ajatellen. Nyt on pyörä pesty ja valmisteltu koitosta varten. Ajaja kun olisi vielä paremmassa kunnossa..

----------


## Matti H

Ei se pitokaan niin, mutta jos on oikein pehmeetä ei runttaaminen luonnistu sinqulalla. Läski uppoo mutaan ja sitten uituttaa.

----------


## SuperD

Kyllä se vaihdepyöräkin sinne mutaan uppoaa, mutta taidat Matti olla MTB Turun toivo 120km:n matkalla. Peippo ja Aki flunssan kourissa, eikä JanneR:stä mitään havaintoa pitkään aikaan (ehkä se on vaan reenaamassa?)

Vaihdoin hissitolpasta ilmat, satakoot ämmiä äkeet selässä: Olen valmis

----------


## greenman

MTB-Turun flunssajaos?

----------


## Matti H

> Vaihdoin hissitolpasta ilmat, satakoot ämmiä äkeet selässä: Olen valmis



Asennetta!

Kyllä Aki ja Peippo ittensä vielä kuntoon saa. Viilettävät puoli maastopyöräilevää Suomea kumoon. Toivo minussa on kuin toive kotiinpaluusta siperialaiselle hiilikaivokselle karkoitetulla.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## greenman

Kävin ostamassa toisen varasisurin. Ei tarvitse varoa kivikossa.

Sääennuste näyttää nyt tosi hyvältä. Tai ainakaan itse en kaipaa yli 20 astetta. Ei se reitti varmaan ihan pienestä pelkäksi suoksi muutu. 
Ainakaan jos ei tarvitse huolehtia toisesta kierroksesta.  :Hymy: 

Uusitun reitin alku kuulostaa hauskalta. Ilmeisesti pamautetaan parinsadan metrin jälkeen suoraan polulle. Nimim. ensimmäinen taukopaikka jo tiedossa.

----------


## Matti H

> Ainakaan jos ei tarvitse huolehtia toisesta kierroksesta.



Kestäkkö sen, että joudut kadehtimaan mun tarraa?

----------


## PePa

Kiitokset munki puolesta tän päiväsestä lenkistä, mukavaa oli vaikka mä taisin suorittaa valtaosan niistä pienistä lipsumisista... tai siltä ainakin tuntu  :Hymy: 

Päivän BMC pitoisuus oli aika tarkkaan 50% kaikista lenkillä olleista mankeleista.

----------


## greenman

> Kestäkkö sen, että joudut kadehtimaan mun tarraa?



Koitan olla huomaamatta tarraasi. Vedän vaikka turkoosin buffin silmille.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ulla

Huomenna torstailenkki, Itäharjun Prismalta klo 18. Saavun, vauhti siis taatusti rauhallinen. Tuleeko paikallisoppaita?

----------


## Frank

> Huomenna torstailenkki, Itäharjun Prismalta klo 18. Saavun, vauhti siis taatusti rauhallinen. Tuleeko paikallisoppaita?



Kaipa sitä vois tolpalle raahautua huomenna.

----------


## Ulla

Meinasi jäädä lenkki haaveeksi kun Paavo hipaisi Pivotin etuvaihtajan vipua, totesi löysäksi, ei kiristynyt, vipu auki ja johtopäätös oli katkennut ruuvi. Hyllyssä oli onneksi x7 väliaikaiseksi, mutta siihenkin meni sitten reilu puoli tuntia Tahkolle lähtijän oman kaluston säätöaikaa. Minä en saanut edes rengasta vaihtaa Feltiin, hän kuulemma hajottaa sen mieluummin itse.  :Vink:

----------


## Sti

Maastontiedustelupartio on tehnyt havainnon:

http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/r0YwLygMJp0

Siellä missä on märkää, on tosiaan märkää eikä lauantaiksi kuivu. Pääosin kuitenkin taattua kovapohjaista Tahkopolkua. Uusi lasku on ehdoton parannus, ei tartte henkensä edestä pelätä-välillä vaan tullaan kohtisuoraa rinnettä alas ja Formulat 200/180mm levyilläkin oli hätää kärsimässä  :Hymy: 

Launtaille lupaa parempaa säätä, nyt oli kova tuuli&9astetta lämmintä (tai kylmää se enneminkin oli). Sauna ja ruokaa.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Maastontiedustelupartio on tehnyt havainnon: Uusi lasku on ehdoton parannus



Entäs uusi alku: Onko pientä hiekkatietä vai jotain kapeampaa ja pehmeämpää?

----------


## greenman

> Siellä missä on märkää, on tosiaan märkää eikä lauantaiksi kuivu. Pääosin kuitenkin taattua kovapohjaista Tahkopolkua. Uusi lasku on ehdoton parannus, ei tartte henkensä edestä pelätä-välillä vaan tullaan kohtisuoraa rinnettä alas ja Formulat 200/180mm levyilläkin oli hätää kärsimässä



Entä jos on vaan etujarru?

----------


## Sti

Alku on sellasta semipehmeää-kivituhkauraa/latupohjaa (viimevuonna ajettiin suunnilleen tuon endokäppyrän 3km kohtaan asfalttia ja sit liityttiin tähän kivituhkaan, nyt mennään alusta saakka.

Ja jos on vaan etujarru, niin sitten tullaan reippaammin alas. Mutta tää on kovapohjaista koko ajan-viime vuonna se sateensyömä louhikkohelvetti oli ikävä ajaa.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Onkos muita kuin virallinen kimppakyyti lähdössä vielä kohti Tahkoa? Meillä on epäoptimaalinen täyttöaste, jos vaikka pystyis vielä yhdistelemään kyytejä.  :Vink:

----------


## Frank

Kahdeksan kuskia lähti tolpalta mukavassa kelissä mukavaan metsään. Rento ja tasainen vauhti takasivat taas kaikkien jaksamisen. Mitään ei hajonnut eikä kukaan edes kaatunut, liekö polkuvalinnoilla syy. Vaikka kyllä joitain juurakkoja ja kivikkojakin ajeltiin. Valkokalliolla heitettiin uukkari, kallion laella oli pariskunta täydessä touhussa. Mahtoivat säikähtää kun muutama maastopyöräilijä pölähtää paikalle. Littoistenjärven kierron jälkeen, kierrettiin vastapäivään välillä, nähtiin maantieporukka tulevan ja jäätiin tervehdykseen risteykseen. 
Tattis taas kaikille perässä tulleille.

----------


## Ulla

Yeah, kiitos veturille, oli sopiva vauhti ja kaikkea. 25 % osallistujista naisia.  :Hymy:

----------


## timppi

Mulla jäi kyllä kaikki aktit näkemättä tällä reissulla.. Mut kiitti Frank lepposasta meiningistä, kaikesta huolimatta;-)

----------


## Mika.t

Olisko jollakin kiinnostusta lähteä tänään maarianaltaille ajamaan. 17 jälkeen.

----------


## greenman

Joku ei ole uskonut lintupönttömiestä.

----------


## Matti H

> Joku ei ole uskonut lintupönttömiestä.



Ei perkele. Onneksi olin viimeksi lenkillä Ruissalossa kahden verenhimoisen koiran kanssa. Eihän tuota tiedä miten muotoilisi kuolinilmoitukseen sen, että hanhi söi pään.

(näin vakavasti ottaen tuollaisen vesilinnun hyökkäys on melko vittumainen, joskin ei potentiaalisesti fataali tilanne)

Ilmeisesti joku kiire pakata. Sen sijaan istun koneella ja niistän.

----------


## Jusa.L

Kiitos veturille ja lenkkiseuralle, hyvä setti oli!

----------


## Frank

Sunnuntainakaan ei ole pitkää lenkkiä, ainakaan mun vetämänä. Pitää tulla töihin  :Irvistys:

----------


## Ulla

Sunnuntaina puolen päivän jälkeen minä ajelen useamman tunnin, saa huutaa hep jos kaipaa seuraa. Hiljainen vauhti.

----------


## marmar

> Kahdeksan kuskia lähti tolpalta mukavassa kelissä mukavaan metsään. Rento ja tasainen vauhti takasivat taas kaikkien jaksamisen. Mitään ei hajonnut eikä kukaan edes kaatunut, liekö polkuvalinnoilla syy. Vaikka kyllä joitain juurakkoja ja kivikkojakin ajeltiin.



 Myöhästyneet kiitokset mukavasta lenkistä vetäjälle ja muulle porukalle. Polkuvalinnat auttoi varmaan hiukan kaatumisten ehkäisyssä, mutta ei tuo merkittävästi poikennut normisetistä. Kokonaisuutena reitti oli minun mielestäni mitä mainoin. Vaihteeksi vähän vauhdikkaammat polut (koko lenkin keskinopeus mukaanlukien lyhyt "tekninen" tauko taisi olla yli 10), mutta silti välissä jonkin verran tekniikkapätkää. Mun nopeusmittari teki lakon ja en saanut lukuja lenkistä ylös. Oksa oli siirrellyt sen verran renkaan anturia että näyttämät katosi. Vauhtia oli aika monessa paikkaa alamäissä sen mitä uskalsin ajaa ja kärki katosi silti kauas. Totesin kyllä että ei mun uskallus ja taidot alamäessä riitä lähellekkään siihen mitä kärjen vauhti oli. Tällä kertaa taisin olla selkeästi se jarru, jota odoteltiin. Välillä hieman harmitti, kun olin sekä ala, että ylämäessä jarruna, mutta kyllä nuo nopeudet painon pudotessa kunnon kasvaessa ja taitojen kehittyessä nousee. On mukavaa, että teidän kokeneempien kärsivällisyys riittää aloittelijoiden kanssa, eikä tarvi yksin ajella. Täytyykin tästä kohta lähteä aamulenkille kuntoa kohottamaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Frank

> On mukavaa, että teidän kokeneempien kärsivällisyys riittää aloittelijoiden kanssa, eikä tarvi yksin ajella. Täytyykin tästä kohta lähteä aamulenkille kuntoa kohottamaan



Sehän näillä torstailenkeillä on tarkoituskin, kaikki pääsevät mukaan ja kaikkia odotetaan. Taidot karttuvat joka lenkillä ja muita seuraamalla oppii uutta. Jokainen meistä on joskus ollut aloittelija, luulisin ainakin.  :Nolous:

----------


## Hel02

Sunnuntaina lenkkiä? Olen ollut lomareissussa ja seuraillut laiskasti foorumia. Elikäs onko jo suunniteltu lenkki sunnuntaille? Osallistun mielelläni jo kaavailtuun retkeen, jos sellainen on. Muutoin ajan Hirvensalossa ja mielellään samanhenkistä Tahkotonta seuraa saa liittyä mukaan.

----------


## Frank

Torstain lenkistä vielä sen verran että se Lausteen juurakkohelvetti ei ollut mitenkään ajettavissa, puuta oli nurin sikin sokin. Jouduttiin nousemaan kuntoradalle ja kiertämään sitä kautta valkokalliolle.

----------


## Yeti

Missä viipyvät Tahko-raportit?

----------


## Hel02

Hiljaista lenkkipuolella? Huomenna lähden klo 12 kiertelemään H-salon kallioita. Koukkaan lasketteluparkin kautta jos joku haluaa mukaan.

----------


## Yeti

Minä lähden noin kl 12:30 ajelemaan itäpuolelta. Suunta on vielä epäselvä. Mukaan saa tulla. Vauhti on retkinautiskeluvauhti ja tarvittaessa hiljainen. Tarkoitus on vaan hiukan tutustua uuteen pyörään.





> Sunnuntaina puolen päivän jälkeen minä ajelen useamman tunnin, saa huutaa hep jos kaipaa seuraa. Hiljainen vauhti.



Mihin suuntaan ja milloin olet lähdössä?

----------


## Sti

> Missä viipyvät Tahko-raportit?



Jos yritän: omaan ajoon 60:llä tyytyväinen vaikka aika viime vuoteen verrattuna oli 21min huonompi. Rata oli paikoin todella raskaassa kunnossa johtuen äärettömästä määrästä mutavelliä. 29"täpäri toimi hyvin näissä maastoissa ja ekaa kertaa ajoin Granden ylös yhtä stoppia lukuunottamatta. Hassu juttu miten kramppaavilla jaloilla on kevyempää ajaa ylös, kuin kävellä. Nostan hattua niille, jotka ajoi tänään lenkin kerran, kaksi tai neljä. Itse olisin päässyt ehkä hotellin pihasta asfalttitielle, jos olis toiselle kiekalle pitäny lähteä. Nilsiä over and out, öitä- Simo

----------


## SuperD

Tahkolla oli kuraa, mutaa, liejua sekä paikoitellen jotain hyvin, hyvin juoksevaa lietettä (jos se haisee p*skalta, jos se näyttää p*skalta ja jos se houkuttelee kärpäsiä kuin rehti lanta; mitähän se on?). Lämpötila ihan jees, reitti kuulemma raskaampi kuin aiempina vuosina. Jarkko (täysjäykkä fiksi), MattiH (täysjäykkä sinkula) ja Toni (jäykkäperällä) ajoivat kaksi kierrosta. Pullamössöpojat jättivät leikin kesken yhden kierroksen jälkeen. Hannu ajoi 2x60km joista toisen yöllä, MattiK vähän enemmän.

Yleisesti ottaen ajat olivat huonompia kuin aiempina vuosina, reitti ei ollut mitenkään valtavan tekninen, mutta kavuttavaa toki riitti. Tyypillinen(?) osallistuja oli hyväkuntoinen harrastaja joka meni tieosuuksilla kovaa, mutta tunkkasi kaikki vähänkään haastavammat paikat. Ai niin, Akia mukaillen: 14.5kg Enduro on painava kantaa

----------


## Matti H

Kiva ja mutainen pk-lenkki. Jarkko on jäätävä äijä. Kattavampi raportti myöhemmin. Siihen asti eine kleine svine flu.

----------


## Ropples

> Minä lähden noin kl 12:30 ajelemaan itäpuolelta. Suunta on vielä epäselvä. Mukaan saa tulla. Vauhti on retkinautiskeluvauhti ja tarvittaessa hiljainen. Tarkoitus on vaan hiukan tutustua uuteen pyörään.



Kiinostaisi seura idässä, tolpalla 12.30 suuntana pääskyvuori-kohmo-littoistenjärvi ja taikaisin?

----------


## Yeti

> Kiinostaisi seura idässä, tolpalla 12.30 suuntana pääskyvuori-kohmo-littoistenjärvi ja taikaisin?



Sopii.

----------


## Ulla

Kuskina mutta pelkkä valvominen polttariseurueen kanssa on hiton raskasta. Katson yöunien jälkeen, onko minusta enää lenkille huomenna. Eli tänään.

----------


## peruspertti

> Jos yritän: omaan ajoon 60:llä tyytyväinen vaikka aika viime vuoteen verrattuna oli 21min huonompi. Rata oli paikoin todella raskaassa kunnossa johtuen äärettömästä määrästä mutavelliä. 29"täpäri toimi hyvin näissä maastoissa ja ekaa kertaa ajoin Granden ylös yhtä stoppia lukuunottamatta. Hassu juttu miten kramppaavilla jaloilla on kevyempää ajaa ylös, kuin kävellä. Nostan hattua niille, jotka ajoi tänään lenkin kerran, kaksi tai neljä. Itse olisin päässyt ehkä hotellin pihasta asfalttitielle, jos olis toiselle kiekalle pitäny lähteä. Nilsiä over and out, öitä- Simo



Tahko koettu ja nähty. Taidan mennä toistekin  :Hymy:  On tosiaan aika mielenkiintoista edetä jaloilla joilla tunkkaamisesta ei tule mitään. Loppumatkasta polkeminen onnistui kramppien rajoilla häälyen, mutta heti kun hyppäsi fillarin selästä krampit oli melkoset. No tulipahan ajettua Grande kiukulla ylös. Hieno kokemus kuitenkin. Raskain osa reissua taisi olla kuitenkin kotimatka. Pakko kun oli lähteä kohti Turkua heti ajon jälkeen. Kaksi kiljuvaa muksua ja kroppa jota ei autossa hyvään asentoon saa ei ole hyvää matkaseuraa.

----------


## MTB 50+

Kotona, pyörä pestyä ja ajokamppeet  pyykkikoneessa.

Tahko on paras  suomalainen pyöräilytapahtuma. Mahtava  tunnelma, hyvät  järjestelyt ja aivan loistava starttiaika !
Matka tosin jäi kesken, pehmenneet  polut ja vuosien varrella kertyneet vaivat  katkaisivat ajohalut ja -kyvyt.
Tahkon reitti  on hyvä sekoitus minulle  vaikeaa maastoa ja pelkkään kuntoon perustuvaa reittiä. Kumpikaan ei yksin riitä.

Täytyy  vaan ajaa  enemmän maastossa, niin kyllä se siitä vielä taittuu.

Fixillä 120 km on kyllä kaamea  ajo !

----------


## HAK

Kiitos Yetille "retkivauhti"sesta sunnuntailenkistä. Alun nousuissa tuntui eilinen jaloissa. Viisi meitä lähti ja Littoisten kallioilla saatiin vielä Joonas letkaan.

Mun palauttelu vähän venähti, kun tapasin vielä Hirpparin sillalla Turkuun Helsingistä muuttaneen herrasmiehen, jolla uudenkarhea Nishiki-täpäri. Oli päättänyt aloittaa maastoilun. Näytin vähän polkuja ja yritin opastaa mtb-saloihin.

----------


## Yeti

> Kiitos Yetille "retkivauhti"sesta sunnuntailenkistä. Alun nousuissa tuntui eilinen jaloissa. Viisi meitä lähti ja Littoisten kallioilla saatiin vielä Joonas letkaan.
> ...



Jeps, oli mukava lenkki. Uusi pyörä toimi odotusten mukaisesti ja kulki hyvin myös teknisissä paikoissa.

----------


## HAK

> Jeps, oli mukava lenkki. Uusi pyörä toimi odotusten mukaisesti ja kulki hyvin myös teknisissä paikoissa.



Joo kulki se Paksupyörä teknisissä. Varsinkin kun Joonas liittyi mukaan Mustavuorella ja hiillosti sun niskaan, niin Salsa liikkui kyllä varsin ketterästi  :Vink:

----------


## miku80

Jos ollaan samas kaveris (ajelee sinisellä Kona:lla)nii tuli kans katteltuu ku selkä hävis vähä välii jonnekki horisonttii tuol Ala-Lemu:ssa launtaina ...

----------


## HAK

> Jos ollaan samas kaveris (ajelee sinisellä Kona:lla)nii tuli kans katteltuu ku selkä hävis vähä välii jonnekki horisonttii tuol Ala-Lemu:ssa launtaina ...



Joo sama heppu, vaihdoitte kuulemma yhteystietoja. Joonas oli kovasti kiinnostunut lähteen sun kanssa uudestaan lenkille, ota yhteyttä jos se ei ota. Häviäähän aina välillä "johonkin". Mut Joonaksen kanssa on oikein mukava lenkkeillä, Persoonan kanssa.  :Vink:

----------


## Ulla

Ajelin itsekseni, kaiken säädön jälkeen painoin gps-mittarin starttinappulaa vasta klo 14. Hieno keli, tutut polut ennallaan täältä Impivaaraan ja takaisin ja väsymykseen sekä ajotaukoon nähden kulki kivasti. Kävin kuvarastillakin, hymynaama on paikallaan. Hakekaa se pois!

Hämmästelen Jarkon sisua!

----------


## greenman

Kiitos kuuluu Matille ja Tonille. Ilman ukkojen kannustusta olisi jäänyt kyllä yhteen kierrokseen.
Maaliintulo oli ikimuistoinen kun koko poppoo oli ottamassa Kukkojen kanssa vastaan.

Kiitos.

edit: jonkin sortin tarkempi retkiraportti täytyy vielä kirjoitella, mutta nyt kaupasta hakemaan lisää kaloreita.

----------


## peruspertti

Tahkon loppulaskussa siis jarrutehot hävisi lähes olemattomiin.  Ajattelin nesteiden keittänneen. Tänään kuitenkin huomasin jarrujen  olevan löysän oloiset, enkä saanut lukkojarrutusta aikaiseksi edessä,  saati takana. Nyt on jarrut ilmattu, palat ja levyt putsattu ja hiottu,  mutta tuntuma edelleen vetelä eikä tehoja ole. Mikähän on mennyt  pieleen?                 
Pistin tämän myös tuonne jarrut ym. osioon, mutta ehkä jollain on täällä "kotijoukoillakin" tietoa asiasta. Menenkö huomenna jarrukauppaan vai mikä avuksi?
Ja täytyy myös nostaa hattua "teräsmiehille" jotka eivät kuulemma jatkossa juo edes kaljoja alumiinipurkeista  :Hymy:  Kaksi kierrosta vehkeillä joilla minä en selviäisi edes kauppareissusta, HUH HUH!

----------


## Yeti

Jarkolla huikea suoritus. Selkeästi tyhmäpyöräilyjaoksen kuningas.

----------


## Matti H

Jossain kohtaa toista kierrosta mietin, että mikäs tässä itsellä on, tämähän on helppoa. Alla sentään täysjäykkä vapaarattaallinen sinkula. Jonkun verran itsekin kiinteävälityksellistä pyörää metsässä ajaneena Jarkon etenemisen helppoutta ei voinut kuin ihmetellä. Aivan huikeata.

Maalissa oli vastassa koko mökkiseurue ja muitakin tuttuja. Mahtava fiilis kun ajoimme rivimuodostelmassa maaliin ja Kukot oli kädessä jo ennen buffeja. Jarkko pääsi haastatteluunkin.

Jarkon lisäksi toinen huikean Tahkon ajanut on Hullukoira, joka ajoi reitin joka oli todella rankassa kunnossa cyclocrossarilla alta viiden tunnin. Tätäkään ei ihan kuka tahansa toista.

Mutaa ja liukasta kiveä siis piisasi, ja jokainen, joka reitillä ajoi ansaitsee hehkutukset. Nuo ratamuutokset on näemmä herättäneet tuolla Tahkotopicin puolella paljon keskustelua, mutta kokemattomille hengenvaarallista loppulaskua lukuunottamatta ne olivat mielestäni vain positiivisia.

Omasta ajosta sen verran, että hauskaa oli, selkä kesti ja keskisyke oli maamoottorimainen 128 bpm. Nuha haittasi, mutta onneksi huoltopisteillä oli talouspaperia tarjolla niistämiseen. Pidettiin Tonin kanssa taukoa oikeastaan jokaisen isomman nousun ja  pidemmän metsäpätkän jälkeen fiksimiestä odotellen. Siinä tuli  ihasteltua savolaisen järvien laikuttaman vaaramaiseman kauneutta  ensimmäisen kerran oikein huolella. Etenkin toiseksi viimeinen tauko  Tahkovuoren hissien yläasemalla kisakeskuksen kuulutusten kuuluessa  vaimeina oli todella hieno. Ehdin siinä ottaa muutaman juoksuaskeleenkin  lämmitelläkseni.

Aivan saatanan hyvä meininki taas. Suuret kiitokset koko porukalle. Ensi vuonna taas!

----------


## peruspertti

Voiko noita maamoottoreita ostaa jostain  :Hymy:  nimimerkillä yksi kierros keskisykkeellä 160.

----------


## Toni Lund

Aivan mielettömän upea Tahko-reissu takana!

Pientä raporttia jo kirjoittelin tuonne Tahkotopikkiin, syvällisempi pohdinta tulee ehkä huomenissa blogiin.

Oli mukava lähteä kotoisan läskipyörän kanssa Hullukoiran pihalta, kun pääsi sieltäkin heti pienelle juurakkopätkälle. Kalustovalinta oli tosiaan väärä Tahkolle, mutta toisella kierroksella oppi vanhan xc-pyöränkin kanssa ajamaan ihan ok, vaikka ne joustavat osat etuhaarukassa olivat lähinnä ärsyttäviä.  :Vink: 

Valtavat kiitokset MTB-Turulle, oli hienoa olla mukana, reissu oli loistavasti järjestelty. Aki hoiti isännän ottein ruokapuolen, Pave oli logistiikkamestarina ja koko porukka hauskaa seuraa. Maaliin tulo oli ikimuistoinen. 1000xISO KIITOS! Ja tervetuloa Paimion poluille, katsotaan jos keksimme Janin kanssa taas jotain uutta.

----------


## bomba

> Aivan mielettömän upea Tahko-reissu takana!
> 
> Valtavat kiitokset MTB-Turulle, oli hienoa olla mukana, reissu oli loistavasti järjestelty. Aki hoiti isännän ottein ruokapuolen, Pave oli logistiikkamestarina ja koko porukka hauskaa seuraa.



Word.

Fiilistellään nyt vähän itsekin. Kaikki meni nappiin porukan ensikertalaiselta. Loppuaika 4:53:30 oli aika lailla tavoitteen mukainen. Krampit tai mikään muukaan ei vaivannut ja kalusto kesti loppuun asti. Koko kevään olen pelannut rengaspaineiden kanssa, joka päivä joko lipsutellut liian kovilla tai puhkonut kumeja liian löysillä. Nyt osui nekin kohdilleen. Ajotekniikan puolesta homma sujui varsin onnistuneesti ja oli sellainen hyvä flow päällä. Muutaman kerran pääsin maistamaan SuperDeen osuvasti kuvailemaa lietettä, mutta pääsääntöisesti homma sujui. Monta kertaa ajon aikana ajattelin kiitollisena kaikkia niitä päiviä, kun olen ajanut kotiseutumme kivikko-juurakko-helvetissä, kuin myös kaikkia porukkalenkeillä saamiani kullanarvoisia oppeja ja neuvoja. Kiitos teille kaikille niistä. Niiden ansiosta vetelin teknisillä pätkillä ohituskaistaa aina kun sellainen oli tarjolla.

Alla pari fotoa reissufiiliksistä. Loput löytyy tuolta, vaikkei niitä paljoa ole:
https://picasaweb.google.com/tjansson/TahkoMTB3062012

----------


## Toni Lund

Hienoja kuvia, tulee hyvin esille se mikä oli tärkeintä. Oli niin hauskaa! 

Olen täällä töissä edelleen ihan mielettömässä onnellisuustilassa, että on varmaan työkavereilla ihmettelemistä. Normaalisti varsin kireän oloinen tyyppi on vaan yhtä hymyä.  :Hymy: 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## greenman

Loistavia kuvia. Kaikki virnuilee joka kuvassa.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## bomba

Huomenna (tiistaina) on näköjään vapaapäivä ja nättiä ilmaa luvassa. Lenkille, anyone? Paikka vapaasti valittavissa. Aamupäivälähtö olisi suotava. Lajikin on vapaa, voin lähteä maantiesinkulalla tai maasturilla. Kesto vähintään 2 tuntia tai enemmän, vauhti reippaan palautteleva.

----------


## Mika.t

Mä lähden mielellään mutta pääsen töistä vasta 14.30 että sen jälkeen käy.

----------


## MTB 50+

Saataisiinko vaikka keskiviikkona tai torstaina aamujaos sellaiselle 3 ... 4 h lenkille 05.00 lähdöllä itäiselle puolelle ? Pitäis alkaa reenata seuraavaa täyden matkan yritystä varten ja tällä kertaa ajoissa ... kle ! Kelistä ei ole väliä, jos tulee räntää, niin nastat alle.

Nyt oli liian vähän kunnollista maastoajoa alla ja vanhat vaivat eivät ehtineet tottua siihen. Usko loppui nyt oikeastaan jo toisen kierroksen lopulla. Tuli sellainen tunne, ettei neljää kierrosta menee millään säällisessä ajassa ja hallitulla riskillä. En vaan kehdannut lopettaa siihen maalialueelle, kun kaikki olivat lähdössä. Ajelin joukkojen välissä Nilsiään, josta tulin sitten tietä pitkin takaisin. Kyllä, ei ollut mukava olo !
Maastopyörillä / 29" ja cyclo / oli ajoa ennen Tahkoa n. 4000 km ennen Tahkoa, mutta siitä liian iso osa helpossa maastossa. Maantiepyörillä oli kilometrejä alla aika paljon ennemmän, mutta ne eivät maastossa paljon auta.

----------


## sälli

Onko huomenna maantie yhteislenkki Orikedolta? Jospa vaikka tulis rullailemaan.

----------


## MTB 50+

Tiistaina on 18.00 maantieporukkalenkki Orikedon Shelliltä. n. 90 km / 30+ kmh ajovauhtia. Mukaan vaan Sälli ja muut !
Sitten keskiviikkoaamuna maastoon  ?

----------


## Lehisj

Yleisesti ottaen ajat olivat huonompia kuin aiempina vuosina, reitti ei ollut mitenkään valtavan tekninen, mutta kavuttavaa toki riitti. Tyypillinen(?) osallistuja oli hyväkuntoinen harrastaja joka meni tieosuuksilla kovaa, mutta tunkkasi kaikki vähänkään haastavammat paikat. Ai niin, Akia mukaillen: 14.5kg Enduro on painava kantaa[/QUOTE]

No taisin olla yksi noista SuperD:n kuvailemista tyypillistä(?) osallistujista. No joka tapauksessa ensimmäinen Tahko (60 km) ajettu viisikymppisenä äijänä aikaan 3.51. Puolet matkasta tuli ajettua rikkinäisellä satulalla, mutta eipä se tainnut paljon haitata, kun ei tuolla paljon joutanut satulassa istuskelemaan muualla kuin siirtymillä (ja tunkatessa satulaa ei muutenkaan tarvitse!)

Nyt maasturi narikkaan ja kadonnutta ratapyörävauhtia hakemaan. Eli hyvää kesän jatkoa kaikille ja ehkä tulen taas syksymmällä porukkalenkeille häröilemään.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Koitetaan nyt kirjoitella jotain Tahkofiiliksiä vaikkei mikään riemujuhla henkilökohtaisesti ollutkaan. Talvella jäi kuntoilut naurettavan vähälle, keväällä päästiin taas vauhtiin, alkukesästä telottiin vähän polvea ja viimeiset päivät vietettiin flunssan kanssa. Ei mikään paras valmistautuminen. Hyvissä ajoin oli tiedossa ettei 60 km ajan parantamiseen ole mitään mahdollisuuksia, joten motivaatiota koitettiin hakea ilmoittautumalla 120 km matkalle. Lähtökohtaisesti melko väärä ajatus ilmoittautua kahdelle kierrokselle, jos ei jaksa yhtäkään ajaa!

Krampit on aina ollut mun ongelma. Olen niistä päässyt sen verran eroon, että olen pystynyt muutaman vuoden ajamaan aika surutta paikallisia porukkalenkkejä. Tahkon mäet ottaa kuitenkin joka kerta voiton ja krampit ovat seuranani. Tänä vuonna lähdin matkaan ajatuksella, että talutan kaikki vähänkään isommat mäet. En tiedä mikä mätti tällä kertaa, mutta karmpit alkoivat jo hieman aiempia vuosia aiemmin eli Kinahmi 2:n alkuloivaa taluttaessa. Eihän siihen mennessä ole ajettu kuin vähän tietä (sama kuin oma tempoajo Ruskolta MTB-Turun lenkeille), talutettu Kinahmi 1 ja rullaliltu / kikkailtu jonon jatkona Kinahmin päällä kulkeva vähän teknisempi kiva polku.

Siinä se sitten varsin pitkälti olikin. Edes ennen 3. huoltoa oleva perinteinen asvaltoitu keulimisosuus ei sujunut kuin puoleen väliin asti hyväksytysti. Kuvastaa koko matkaa. Nautin huollossa antimista pitkän kaavan mukaan. Ei toivottua apua kramppeihin. Seuraavassa huollossa majailin sitten todella todella pitkään! Sen jälkeen seuraavat 500 metriä menivät kivasti, mutta sitten mentiin taas samassa moodissa.

Koko kierros mentiin tyyliin talutan kaikki isot mäet. Lisäksi talutin paljon loivempiakin mäkikohtia. Taluttelin jopa välillä tasaisella. Ei vain auttanut kramppeihin. Tasaiset pätkät ja alamäet oli turhauttavaa jarruttelua jonomuodostelmassa. Ylämäissä koitin väistellä ja kannustaa kanssa-ajajia. Keli oli kuin luoto meikäläiselle - kosteus toi vähän lisää teknisyyttä. Race Kingit kovilla paineilla olivat juuri oikea rengastus itselleni. Kerran vähän sutasi ja kerran ajauduin mutaisessa laskussa vähän linjalta, mutta ei ole valittamista. Rullasi aika kivasti ja ohittajia oli niukalti vaikken voinut edes polkea.

Loppulaskussa otin ilon irti ja päästelin suorilla linjoilla niin rinnettä ajaneista kuin siellä taluttaneistakin ohi. Tilaa oli tehdä tuo turvallisesti. Jyrkän jälkeisellä tasaisella (toisen hissilinjan alla) lähti perä huikeaan ylisladiin. Kaatumisia nolla, rikkoutuneita renkaita yksi. Ei ollut kiire mihinkään, joten vaihtelin kaikessa rauhassa ja aistin ilmapiiriä. Siinä kohtaa oli vielä mielessä lähteä kenties toisellekin kierrokselle. Ei siinä sitten kuitenkaan niin käynyt ja parempi varmaan näin. Tiivistettynä koko reissusta jäi vain henkinen paha olo. Ylämäki ei ole ystävä.

Säälittävää viikonloppua täydensi menomatkan eksyminen höystettynä paluumatkan kolmella eksymisellä. Tästä nyt ei voi enää oikein huonontaa kuin ostamalla pilaantuneet kimpparuoat tai telomalla itsentä. Motivaatiota kenties löytyy jostain ennen seuraavaa Tahkoa, mutta mistä saisi kykyjä. Hatuttaa huolella. Mun taso taitaa olla nähty.

Kiitokset kuitenkin koko seurueelle. Olette hienoa huonoa seuraa ja kovia ajomiehiä ihan kaikki. Erityiskiitos Jarkolle joka on jaksanut jo monena vuotena kantaa sen isoimman korren eli varata omalla riskillään mökin meille kaikille. Ensi vuonna vielä isommalla MTB-Turku meiningillä jos vain mitenkään mahdollista! Kimppajutut on parhautta.  :Hymy:

----------


## JiiH

Onnittelut kaikille Tahkoajille! Näitä hehkutuksia lukiessa tulee kyllä entistä enemmän semmoinen olo, että ensi vuonna täytyy tehdä comeback... Täytyy vaan ymmärtää olla ilmoittautumatta mihinkään maantiepuolen älyttömyyksiin kesä-heinäkuun vaihteessa, niin kuin nyt on kolmena kesänä käynyt.

Ke aamun aamulenkki kuulostaisi mahtavalta, mutta olen silloin jo mutkan kautta matkalla kohti Jotunheimia. Saa nähdä miten siellä käy. Hermostuneisuus on pikku hiljaa muuttumassa peloksi, eiköhän perjantaina jo sitten olla ihan puhtaan kauhun puolella.

----------


## MTB 50+

Onnea ja yritystä matkaan JiiH ! Jotunheim taitaa  olla Skandinavian rankin maantiekeikka, mutta
jokainen mäki päättyy joskus. Ja sitten Ö odottaa  :Vink:

----------


## Yeti

> Saataisiinko vaikka keskiviikkona tai torstaina aamujaos sellaiselle 3 ... 4 h lenkille 05.00 lähdöllä itäiselle puolelle ? Pitäis alkaa reenata seuraavaa täyden matkan yritystä varten ja tällä kertaa ajoissa ... kle ! Kelistä ei ole väliä, jos tulee räntää, niin nastat alle.
> ...



Keskiviikko sopisi minulle, mutta miten olisi lähtö klo 05:30? Sehän on perinteinen aamujaoksen lähtöaika.

----------


## MTB 50+

ok, keskiviikko 05.30 Prisman tolppa, vaikka lähtö on kyllä  hiukan myöhään  :Vink: . Keitä  muita lähtee mukaan ?
Ajo on rauhallista.

----------


## HAK

> ok, keskiviikko 05.30 Prisman tolppa, vaikka lähtö on kyllä  hiukan myöhään . Keitä  muita lähtee mukaan ?
> Ajo on rauhallista.



Voipi olla, nyt menen Vehmaalle surffailemaan. Saas nähdä.

Multa jää nyt aamulenkki väliin, tulis liikaa peekoota tähän saumaan. Toisen kerran.

----------


## kari kangassalo

saattasin aamulenkille tulla,ei tiedä varmaks vielä

----------


## SuperD

-Aki katollaan
-STi startissa
-Fillaristi ennen starttia
-SuperD lähdössä

----------


## artzi

Kävin kutsumassa polkua tuolla Kaanaa - Naantali välillä. Vastaus heikko mutta lupaava...   :Hymy:    Naantalin pää tuossa siis jotain vanhaa huoltotietä, koska noiden linjojen ylitys osoittatui aika hankalaksi. Ihan hirveän pajupuskan ja liian tiukkojen kallionousujen välillä joku lupaavakin ylityskohta, mutta siihen sitten taas ei pääse metsän puolelta/hakkuurisukkoa tms...

Loppu Kaanaalle päin vaihtelee ihan kivan pikkupolun ja (hyvin hyvin) himmeästi kasvuston välistä pilkistelevän vähän käytetyn polun välillä. Pikkuisen tiukkaa nousua tunkattavaksi. Yllättävä ongelma... siellä on liikaa polkuja, niitä himmeitä, eli väärälle linjalle eksyminen on helppoa. Aidan vieressä on jopa katuvalot, ja on siellä yhdet portaatkin, rajähtänyt silta ojan yli jne, onkohan siellä ollut joku oikea reitti, joskus?

Tuossa siis toistaiseksi parhaaksi todettu reitti, niistä monista pikku polkusista. Tuon perusteella sitä ei pysty seuraamaan, mutta olisiko joku kiinnostunut opastetusta retkestä, plus Kaanaan polut tai jotain?

----------


## HAK

Siellä oli aikoinaan joka vuosi ainakin yhdet juoksusuunnistukset. Muutamaan vuoteen en muista kuulleeni. Meneehän ne polut umpeen

----------


## marmar

> ok, keskiviikko 05.30 Prisman tolppa, vaikka lähtö on kyllä  hiukan myöhään . Keitä  muita lähtee mukaan ?
> Ajo on rauhallista.



Mitä tuo rauhallinen tarkoittaa? Sekin on aika liukuva käsite.
Jos vauhti torstailenkin hitaamman porukan tasoa, niin voisin ehkä tulla, jos saan itseni ylös tuhon aikaan. Parin tunnin ajelun jälkeen voin poistua töihin, jos hitauteni häiritsee. Toisaalta 4 tuntiakin voisin ajella, niin saisin hiukan treeniä saariston rengastietä varten.

----------


## SuperD

> Mitä tuo rauhallinen tarkoittaa?



Jotakuinkin seuraavanlaista lienee odotettavissa: 
*Tällä lenkillä ei ajeta kovaa.* = ajetaan niin kovaa kuin päästään
--> eli torstaisen nopeamman ryhmän tahtia poislukien tauot...

----------


## MTB 50+

Rauhallinen on sellainen ajeluvauhti, ei runnomista. Kunhan hiljakseen liikutaan vaihtelevassa maastossa. Ketään ei jätetä.

Ajoin lauantaina Tahkolla, tänään aamusta ajoin aika kovaa 120 km tiellä, huomenna on tiistaimaantielenkki 30+kmh vauhdilla runsaan 100 km kotoa kotiin, siis en keskiviikkona ole mitenkään vauhtiajohaluinen saati sitten vauhtikunnossa.

Aamulla on hienoa liikkua, mukaan vaan !

PS. SuperD ehti jo kommentoida vauhtia. En edes levänneenä pääse maastossa kovaa, saati sitten väsyneenä. Palauttavaa ajoa matailla sykkeillä, ehkä hiukan erilaisilla reittivalinnoilla.

----------


## Matti H

Keskiviikkoaamun ajelu ei onnistu, tarttis herätä tuoksi töihin.

----------


## OlliR

Olin MTB 50+:n ja fillaristin kanssa kuukausi sitten aamulenkillä. Sen ja muutaman torstailenkin kokemuksella sanoisin että vauhti on hiukan kovempi kuin torstailenkin hitain vauhti, muttei missään tapauksessa mitään tykitystä. Meno on erittäin sujuvaa ilman taukoja pienessä porukassa. Aamulenkin fiiliksessä on jotain erityistä ja tulenkin taas joskus mukaan jos vielä mahdollista. Tällä kertaa en töiden takia pääse, valitettavasti.

----------


## marmar

> Olin MTB 50+:n ja fillaristin kanssa kuukausi sitten aamulenkillä. Sen ja muutaman torstailenkin kokemuksella sanoisin että vauhti on hiukan kovempi kuin torstailenkin hitain vauhti, muttei missään tapauksessa mitään tykitystä. Meno on erittäin sujuvaa ilman taukoja pienessä porukassa. Aamulenkin fiiliksessä on jotain erityistä ja tulenkin taas joskus mukaan jos vielä mahdollista. Tällä kertaa en töiden takia pääse, valitettavasti.



No toivotaan, että saisin itseni ylös. Ei mua haittaa, vaikka mun pulssi huitelisi välillä maksimissa, jos vaan pysyn perässä ja sen verran iskussa, etten ala kaatuilemaan väsymyksen takia. Torstailenkkien lopussa on yhtä lukuunottamtta ollut fiilis, että jaksaisin helposti 2 tuntia perään. Siitä etten aja itseäni liian väsyksiin pidän kyllä itse huolen. Uskosin, että noilla spekseilla pysyn tahdissa kohtuudella mukana ja uskoisin, että juurikaan taukoja en tarvi 4 tunnin ajolla jos vauhti maltillinen.

----------


## Pave

Ennakkotunnelmat Tahkolla olivat enemmän tai vähemmän epävarmat, viikon työmatkoilla oli kampi tuntunut perin raskaalta ja seuruetta reissun alla ja sen aikana hyvin yleisesti vaivanneet schwein flu -vaikutteet alkoivat vähitellen tuntua omassakin kropassa kisaa edeltävänä iltana. Näiden tuntemusten pohjalta oli tarkoituksena lähteä varovaisesti tunnustellen liikkeelle ja lisätä vähitellen vauhtia, jos alkaa jostain syystä kulkea.

Hyvä suunnitelma, mutta...

Startista liikkeelle rauhassa letkan mukana. Vähän ajan kuluttua horisontissa pilkottaa TVC:n paita; Lehis oli alun tieosuudella ottanut ilmeisesti ohituskaistan ja karannut edelle, pakko ottaa kiinni. Helpommin sanottu kuin tehty, paineli pienessä ryhmässä kohtalaista haipakkaa karkuun. Porukkaa alkoi valua tasaisena virtana selkä edellä vastaan, pompin peesistä toiseen, jahdattavan porukka teki samaa. Sykkeet olivat pelottavan korkealla näin heti alkumatkasta, alkoi vähän hirvittää, että kuinka tässä oikein tulee käymään. Mutta luonto ei antanut periksi...

Vähän yli puolen tunnin ajon jälkeen olin vihdoin samassa porukassa jahdattavan kanssa, mutta etelässä mäkiä treenaamassa käynyt ratakuski iski hiekkatienousuissa Kinahmia lähestyttäessä. Sain kuitenkin kurottua eron uudelleen kiinni juuri ennen Kinahmin alapäätä, jonka ruuhkassa taisin jopa ohittaa (?) kohteeni. Kinahmi ykkönen oli niin täynnä ukkoa, että ei ollut järkeä edes yrittää ajamista ylös, kiltisti vaan jonon jatkoksi tunkkaamaan. Kinahmin laella alkoi vihdoin ajo kulkea ja käytin suunnilleen kaikki mahdolliset ohituspaikat edetäkseni letkassa. Alkumatkan neiteily kosteikoissa sai jäädä, kun täräytimme tunkkaajien välistä jonkun toisen tuntemattomaksi jääneen kuskin kanssa louhikko-ojan yli, jonka jälkeen oli vapaampaa polkua lasketella kohti Kinahmi ykkösen loppulaskuja.

Pikaisen huollon jälkeen Kinahmintien suoralla myötätuuleen urku auki, osan matkaa sai jopa peesiapua. Kakkosen alla ajoin tunkkausjonoon juuttuneiden greenmanin ja MattiH:n ohi. Latua sai melkein Taivaan Portaiden juurelle asti. Mutta sitten taas tunkattiin... Kinahmi kakkosen laskuissa tuli jälleen käytettyä mahdollisia ohituspaikkoja, välillä vähän riskilläkin. Kolmoshuoltoon nousevalla tienpenkalla tuli vietettyä tovi, sillä aukko ei vetänyt kuskeja samaa tahtia, mitä näitä ilmestyi paikalle.

Matka jatkui pikahuollon jälkeen joutuisasti. Tuulivaaraa lähestyttäessä alkoi kuitenkin vasen pohje hieman nykiä päistään, piti edetä herkällä tatsilla. Sama ilmiö iski hetkeä myöhemmin myös oikeaan pohkeeseen, mutta tasaisella kevyellä pyörittelyllä tilanne rauhoittui ja taas mentiin. Myöhemmin alkoivat nykiä myös reisilihakset päistään, joten taas piti edetä jonkin aikaa varovaisen joutuisasti, enempiä repimättä. Onneksi krampinpoikaset sattuivat osumaan helpohkoihin 'palauttaviin' nousuihin... Laskut puolestaan vedin lentäen, poluilla oli tuossa vaiheessa parhaimmillaan hyvinkin tilaa lasketella omaan vapaaseen tahtiini. Olihan helvatin hauskaa tykittää menemään! Rapakaan ei enää haitannut, sen roiskuminen lähinnä nauratti. Lammikoiden kautta löytyi monta hyvää ohituskaistaa reunoja kiertävien tunkkaajien välistä. 

El Grande hieman pelotti ennakolta näiden aiempien kouristuksenpoikasten takia, mutta suolan nauttiminen huolloissa ja nesteytyksen tihentäminen taisivat auttaa sen verran, että jalat pyörivät pienellä vaihteella ylös asti ilman kramppeja. Uuden linjauksen tuomat henkisesti ja fyysisesti miehen hieman yllättäneet lisänousumetrit Tahkon laella punnersin jalat jäykkinä tarkoituksena pistää nyt loputkin paukut peliin. Pehkubaarilta taitettiin laskuun, jossa parhaimmillaan/pahimmillaan oltiin jo hyvän matkaa kontrollin tuolla puolen, mutta en onneksi osunut mihinkään esteeseen pyrstö takarenkaan päällä mäkeä lasketellessa. Alusta piti sen verran hyvin, että renkaat eivät karanneet alta, eivätkä hitaammat laskijat tehneet yllättäviä linjanmuutoksia. Alamutkaankin jäi onneksi ulkopuolelle sopiva linja leikata ohi viimeisestä jyrkällä olleesta hitaammasta kuskista ilman ajautumista ulkokaarteen kivikkoon.

Tuon jälkeen kaikki irti jaloista ja itse itseään ääneen sanallisesti piiskaten Tahkolahden ympäri aina maaliin asti jalat jäykkinä, mutta muuten erittäinkin hyväkuntoisena, suupielet korvissa. Reitin viimeisen kolmanneksen vauhtipätkiltä oli tarttunut pysyvästi mielialan kattoon kohottava pikkupoikamainen ajamisen riemu, jota eivät herkät hetket nousuissa onnistuneet nollaamaan. Jäin hiljalleen kuivuvan ravan peittämänä maalialueelle odottelemaan muita turkulaisia joko pitkän matkan välihuoltoon tai maaliin.

Garmin oli leikannut taukoja pois, joten ennen tuloslistojen päivitystä ei ollut aivan tarkkaa tietoa loppuajasta.
Tuloslistojen päivityttyä viralliseksi loppuajaksi paljastui 3.39.41,6 ja sijoitukseksi vakiintui lopulta ilmeisesti 131.
 Ajon/tunkkauksenaikainen keskinopeus reitillä päätyi mittalaitteesta riippuen jonnekin 16,9-17,0 km/h tasolle.
Garmin valehteli kilokaloreita kuluneeksi 2687 kpl, metrejä noustuksi 1238 ja sykkeiksi AV 154 / MX 175 bpm.
 Mittarin mukaan maksimi 52,7 km/h ilm. jonkun tiepätkän laskussa. Keskikampikierrokset AV 74 rpm, MX 183 (suunnanvaihtovirhe?).

Vettä kului noin kaksi ja puoli litraa repusta, urheilujuomaa muki per huoltopiste kakkosesta eteenpäin, kyytipojaksi muutama suolakurkku. Olikohan kakkoshuolto, jossa tuupattiin myös rusinoita kouraan? Tuulivaarassa tietysti vohveli ja mantsikkahilloa! Näiden lisäksi yksi Maximin iso geeli kahdessa erässä jossain tiesiirtymillä. Huoltoaikaa ei loppujen lopuksi montaa minuuttia loppuaikaan sisältynyt, kakkoshuoltoa edeltävään jumiin saattoi palaa saman verran aikaa.

Sunnuntaina olivat jalat kipeinä, onneksi sai ajaa pääasiassa nappikaasulla Turkuun asti. Tänä aamuna löytyi sitten kipeitä paikkoja vähän joka puolelta kroppaa, joten oli ilm. ihan kelvollinen treeni... ;o)

Kiitokset seurueelle, ei käynyt aika pitkäksi!

----------


## bomba

> Mä lähden mielellään mutta pääsen töistä vasta 14.30 että sen jälkeen käy.



Sorry, tämän tarjouksen joudun passaamaan. Haluaisin ehtiä iltapäiväksi jo kotiin, näkis vaimoa edes yhtenä iltana tällä viikolla.

Aamupäivälähtö siis tarjolla, onko tulijoita?

----------


## greenman

Hieno raportti Pave.

Omia tuntemuksia blogissa.

----------


## Pikke

Jätkä on kyllä ihan kuningas tyhmäpyöräilyssä! *rispekt*

Ensi vuonna sitten fätlokrossarilla?

----------


## Pave

> -Aki katollaan
> -STi startissa
> -Fillaristi ennen starttia
> -SuperD lähdössä



-Baas09 loppulaskussa

----------


## SuperD

Satunnaisten ihmisten kanssa ollut puhetta että porukkalenkkejä ajeltaisiin muutoinkin kuin vain torstaisin --> toiseksi ajopäiväksi päätetty tiistai (approved by the President). Konsepti hakee muotoaan vielä pitkät tovit, mutta koitetaan josko toinen viikkolenkki saisi tuulta alleen ja osallistujia löytyisi. 

Tälle viikolle portfoliosta kaivettiin tuote nimeltä SohvaCycloilu (SC). SC pitää sisällään rauhallista ajelua pyörätiellä, metsäautotiellä, tuskin koskaan ulkoilureiteillä ja pururadalla. Varsinaista maastoajoa hyljeksitään. Kalustoksi sopii kaikki muu paitsi maantiepyörä, ainakaan sillä ei ole kivaa ajaa pururadalla. 

-Tämän viikon lähtöpaikaksi arvottu Imppari
-Lähtöaika tänään klo 18.00. 
-Eräopas Korhonen toimii vetomiehenä über kevyellä Scottilla. 
-Ajoaikaa arviolta 3h
-Kokolailla rauhallinen vauhti (tää on ny sitä PK:ta!)
-Tervetuloa

Terveisin: SuperK(irjuri)

----------


## MTB 50+

Tuossa kannattaa huomata, että Turun kaupungin ulkoilureiteillä on pyöräily kielletty.

Siihen aina joskus joku puuttuu ja ison ryhmän ajaessa kielletyllä alueella yhtä aikaa muiden ulkoilijoiden kanssa on konflikti varmasti tulossa joskus.

----------


## Ulla

Hienoa, lisää toimintaa! Mutta juu, Matti vei sanat suustani. Olkaa varovaisia, siellä ulkona.

----------


## peruspertti

Hyvä idea tuo tiistailenkki. Itsellä jää harmittavan usein porukkalenkki väliin töiden takia, mutta harvoin sattuu kuitenkaan työvuoroa sekä ti, että to. Tänään voisin tulla jos keksin jonkin ratkaisun jarruongelmaan. Tippui ilmausruuvi parvekkeelta eikä tietenkään löytynyt. Tosi kätevä paikka tehdä remppaa tuo parveke. Tilaa on  :Hymy:  ja osansyöjärako kaiteen ja lattian välissä imee kaiken putoavan. Avid juicyn ilmausruuvi löytäisi uuden hyvän kodin jos jollain löytyy ylimääräisenä.

----------


## Baas 009

Hö, just tänään on suunnitteilla muuta menoa. Eipä mulla mitään kauheen soveltuvaa pyörääkään ole. Rossarissa on turhan sliksit renkaat ja spessussa iskarin puslat väljät, kolisee ku vanha mosse. Kona nyt muuten vaan on siinä määrin pervo laite ettei sillä ilkeä tulla...

Jos jollain on ylimääräisiä Foxin RP2x iskarin holkkeja/puslia niin ilmoittakoon. Tommikin on tietty just lomalla ku jotain tarttis.

-Ville

----------


## makkeli

> Tuossa kannattaa huomata, että Turun kaupungin ulkoilureiteillä on pyöräily kielletty.



Tarkalleen hiihtokaudella kävely, koiran ulkoilutus ja mitä kaikkea siinä kyltissä lukikaan on kielletty. Pyörää siinä ei mainita, eli ei ole edes pyöräily kielletty hiihtokaudella  :Cool: 

Asiaan hiukan liittyen, kävin maantiepyörällä katsomassa "rivitalonpäädyn polkua". Kieltotolppa ilmestynyt lähemmäksi tietä, tolppa potkaistu kumoon ja ojassa runsaasti renkaan jälkiä. En tarkemmin katsellut olivatko kunnon merkkiä vaiko jotain halpista.

----------


## miku80

Onhan siellä melkeen joka paikassa se kelta/punanen ympyrä mikä kieltää ajoneuvoilla ajamisen ja pyörä on ajoneuvo..

----------


## makkeli

> Onhan siellä melkeen joka paikassa se kelta/punanen ympyrä mikä kieltää ajoneuvoilla ajamisen ja pyörä on ajoneuvo..



Tästäkin aiheesta on jauhettu.

----------


## MTB 50+

Kyllä Turun kaupungin ulkoilureiteillä  on pyöräily kielletty. 

On noissa  kielloissa siten järkeä tai todellista lainvoimaa, niin parempi on pysyä ainakin isommalla porukkalla pois ja olla hakematta  ongelmia. 

Jokainen  on  konflikti muiden ryhmien ja  tahojen kanssa  madaltaa kynnystä tehdä  lisää  kieltoja ja rajoituksia maastopyöräilyyn. Vírallisia ja lainvoimaisia kieltoja on jo sen verran, että lisäkieltojen  läpivieminen ei suurta  tuskaa tuota, jos sen joku päättäjä asiakseen ottaa.

Kukkahattusetä tässä  varoittelee.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Tosiaan - tänään klo 18:00 Impparista. Ajokieltoja uhmaten. Kaiken sortin hiekkatiekelpoisilla pyörillä pärjää. Ns. täyspäisten cyclolenkki.  :Vink:  Tarvis kai alkaa miettimään jotain reittiä, kun SuperM(ies) mulle tällaisen nakin heitti. Ei oo ihan mun vahvuuksia nämä tiepätkät, mutta jos vaikka vapausmarssi johonkin punaisen torin jäänteille ja takasin järjestettäisiin. Vai onkohan liian kaukana - katotaan mihin asti ehditään... PS. Ottakaa paljon 26" sisureita mukaan - saatan tarvita.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## makkeli

> T Ei oo ihan mun vahvuuksia nämä tiepätkät, mutta jos vaikka vapausmarssi johonkin punaisen torin jäänteille ja takasin järjestettäisiin. Vai onkohan liian kaukana - katotaan mihin asti ehditään...



Säähän osaat Vahdon- ja Paattistentien välisen alueen. Sehän on täynnä hiekkateitä, vielä jostain metsän läpi tieltä toiselle.

----------


## Matti H

> Ns. täyspäisten cyclolenkki.



Kuuluuko tästä suuttua vai ottaa kunnianosoituksena?

Mutta joo, hieno homma kun järjestätte, peukut sille! Josko sitä joku viikko tulisi itsekin. Ei vaan oikein ole hiekkatiesetupissa olevaa pyörää tällä hetkellä.

Anarkian ja paskan meiningin ystäville on tarjolla krossit ainakin kolmena seuraavana viikonloppuna.

----------


## greenman

Anarchy in the Kaarina

----------


## Toni Lund

Pyhiinvaellusmatkan raportti vihdoin blogissa:

http://tonilund.blogspot.fi/2012/07/...-mtb-2012.html

Ja ei, huuma ei ole vieläkään laantunut.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mika.t

Kiitos lenkistä. Paukut loppu moisiossa. Oli parempi lopettaa siihen.

----------


## HAK

> Kuuluuko tästä suuttua vai ottaa kunnianosoituksena?
> 
> Mutta joo, hieno homma kun järjestätte, peukut sille! Josko sitä joku viikko tulisi itsekin. Ei vaan oikein ole hiekkatiesetupissa olevaa pyörää tällä hetkellä.
> 
> Anarkian ja paskan meiningin ystäville on tarjolla krossit ainakin kolmena seuraavana viikonloppuna.



Kävin Matti ns. täyspäisten cyclolenkillä. Otat tietty kunnianosoituksena.

Pyynnöstä Aki veti ihan mukavia hiekkateitä ja muutaman tasaisen polunpätkän. Vauhtia oli niin, että juuri pysyin mökkitäpärillä matkassa. Ihan hyvä "sohvacyclotilauslenkkihän" tuo oli. Kiitos vaan kaikkille.

Ei nyt ihan mun pirtaan sopiva, kun ei inspis oikein riitä "tasamaavääntöön", mut mahtuuhan noita nyt ainakin yks kesään.  :Vink:

----------


## makkeli

Oli hieno cyclo-lenkki. Kiitos! 

Veivasin eilen vastaavan matkan maantiellä, siinä sai vain jalat ja selän jumiin ja puolipaskan fiiliksen. Nyt on selkä vetreä ja jalat löysät. On vain kropalle tämä laji paljon mukavampaa.

69km tuli itselle matkaa, keskari oli 21,9 km/h ja keskisyke 114 bpm, juuri sopiva nk. palauttava lenkki. En kyllä ymmärrä miten tämä jalkojen väsyttäminen hyödyttää palautumista. Välillä meno oli aivan maantiekisamaista, peesiä piti tiukasti etsiä. Kaikki tietävä tietokoneohjelma sanoo, että nopeimman 5km pätkän keskari oli 27,8 km/h, oikeata maasturiajoa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HAK

> Oli hieno cyclo-lenkki. Kiitos! 
> 
> Veivasin eilen vastaavan matkan maantiellä, siinä sai vain jalat ja selän jumiin ja puolipaskan fiiliksen. Nyt on selkä vetreä ja jalat löysät. On vain kropalle tämä laji paljon mukavampaa.
> 
> 69km tuli itselle matkaa, keskari oli 21,9 km/h ja keskisyke 114 bpm, juuri sopiva nk. palauttava lenkki. En kyllä ymmärrä miten tämä jalkojen väsyttäminen hyödyttää palautumista. Välillä meno oli aivan maantiekisamaista, peesiä piti tiukasti etsiä. Kaikki tietävä tietokoneohjelma sanoo, että nopeimman 5km pätkän keskari oli 27,8 km/h, oikeata maasturiajoa



Joo, imua piti kyllä hakea maantietyyliin. Kerran osui mun etuRampage Arkanin cyclon takafillariin yhdessä risteyksessä ja meinas lähtee Nicolai handusta.

Niin ja hyvin sulta aukesi irtiotto siihen skootterin peesiin.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Kiitokset runsaasta osanotosta sohvacyclolenkille. Pari cycloa, pari täpäriä ja jokunen jäykkäperä. Väkeä oli ihan jonoksi asti, vaikka ilmoitus tuli niinkin myöhään. Tää oli tosiaan ns. täyspäisten cyclolenkki, jossa minä pärjäsin jäykkäperämaasturilla. Sunnuntaicycloon minulla ei ole asiaa ilman täpäriä. Tämähän on mainetta ja kunniaa sunnuntaicyclojen järjestäjille - tottakai!

Totesin jo ennen lähtöä, että punaisen torin saavuttaminen vaatisi melkoista vauhti-iloittelua tai suorimman asvalttireitin valitsemista. Päätin kuitenkin vedellä pienillä mutkilla höystettyä hiekkatiepainotteista reittiä kohti pohjoista. Vahdon keskustan kohdalla todettiin, että toteutamme plan B:n. Lisättiin vähän kierroksia koneeseen ja oiottiin pitkin asvalttia. Yksi pieni reittimuutos tehtiin vielä myöhemmin, kun Hannu halusi nähdä pari hiekkakuoppaa. Loppupätkältä löydettiin vielä cyclocrosshenkistä kumpuilevaa vehreää niittyä, jonka jälkeen suunnattiin kohti lähtöpaikkaa. Otettiin vähän välikiriäkin matkan varrella ettei aivan puuduttavaksi menisi. Todettiin samalla että makkeli on aika menijä. Mun mielestä oltiin matkassa minuuttia vaille kolme tuntia, mikä lieni melko lähellä lenkin tavoiteaikaa.

Maastolenkeillä vetomies pääsee yleensä helpoimmalla, mutta tässä tiepainotteisessa cycloilussa homma taitaa mennä juuri toisin päin. Aika reipas vitonen ollaan vedetty. Olosuhteet oli kohdillaan. Kotimatkalla kävi vähän kuten arvelinkin eli veto alkoi hiipua. Piti oikein välillä putkelta runtata vauhtia ja rullailla. Tosin taisi sitä kyytiä vielä jotenkin olla, kun en pienempää välitystä malttanut hakea.

Kiitos vaan kaikille osallistuneille! Ensi tiistaina kenties jotain erilaista - tai sitten ei.

----------


## peruspertti

Kiitos oikein mukavasta SC-lenkistä.

----------


## Ulla

Eilinen reittinne kiinnostaa T: utelias naapuri

PS. Huomenna torstailenkki Impivaarasta!

----------


## makkeli

> Eilinen reittinne kiinnostaa T: utelias naapuri
> 
> PS. Huomenna torstailenkki Impivaarasta!




Tässä reitti

----------


## Yeti

Aamulenkki suoritettu kolmen ajajan voimin. Vauhti oli leppoisa, saatiin annos paikallishistoriaa, kantarelleja löytyi ja paksupyörän etukumi meni puhki.

----------


## MTB 50+

> Aamulenkki suoritettu kolmen ajajan voimin. Vauhti oli leppoisa, saatiin annos paikallishistoriaa, kantarelleja löytyi ja paksupyörän etukumi meni puhki.



Kaksi  asiaa ihmetytti minua.
1. Paksupyörän kumi meni rikki.
2. Ajoin Kakontieltä yhden risteyksen umpikujaan. Ikä  alkaa  vaikuttaa myös muistiin. 

Oikein mukavan leppoisa  aamulenkki loistavassa kelissä  ja kauniissa maisemissa.

Mustavuoren  laella  korppipari ihastutti  minua pitkään ja  siellä  näin myös närhiparin. Nuo molemmat olivat ennen varsin harvinaisia  varislintuja Littoisissa.

----------


## marmar

> Oikein mukavan leppoisa  aamulenkki loistavassa kelissä  ja kauniissa maisemissa.



Kiitokset mukavasta lenkistä. Vauhti oli sopiva ja päivä lähti mukavasti käyntiin ja muutamia uusia polkujakin tuli ajettua. Lisäksi Matin paikallisopastuksella ja pysähdyksillä joissa ihailtiin kauniita littoistenjärjen maisemia pysyin ensimmäistä kertaa edes suunilleen perillä missä milloinkin oltiin.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Välillä meno oli aivan maantiekisamaista, peesiä piti tiukasti etsiä. Kaikki tietävä tietokoneohjelma sanoo, että nopeimman 5km pätkän keskari oli 27,8 km/h, oikeata maasturiajoa



Jäi vielä mietityttämään tämä 5 km keskari. Oletin sen tulleen siellä Vahdon keskustan jälkeen, mutta se tiepätkähän on vain noin 4 km ja pidettiin pieni pysähdys molemmissa päissä. Missä toi maksimi tuli ja mikä mahtaa olla nopeimman 1, 2 tai 3 km:n keskari (kertooko kaikkitietävä kone)? Itselläni kun ei ole mittaria, niin en tiedä mitä kyytiä tuli vedettyä. Oon silti utelias kun näitä faktoja on tiskiin lyöty.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## SuperD

Mulla on Nokian valmistaman mobiilitietokoneen laskemaa dataa tallessa. Laitan jakoon jahka ehdin.
Muistakseni nopein kilsa (alamäkeen tietty) oli ihan maantievauhtia - siis SC:n speksien mukaista

----------


## peruspertti

> Jäi vielä mietityttämään tämä 5 km keskari. Oletin sen tulleen siellä Vahdon keskustan jälkeen, mutta se tiepätkähän on vain noin 4 km ja pidettiin pieni pysähdys molemmissa päissä. Missä toi maksimi tuli ja mikä mahtaa olla nopeimman 1, 2 tai 3 km:n keskari (kertooko kaikkitietävä kone)? Itselläni kun ei ole mittaria, niin en tiedä mitä kyytiä tuli vedettyä. Oon silti utelias kun näitä faktoja on tiskiin lyöty.



Tässä Sports trackerin tiedot eilisestä http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...n75kt6psqg66bg

----------


## makkeli

> Jäi vielä mietityttämään tämä 5 km keskari. Oletin sen tulleen siellä Vahdon keskustan jälkeen, mutta se tiepätkähän on vain noin 4 km ja pidettiin pieni pysähdys molemmissa päissä. Missä toi maksimi tuli ja mikä mahtaa olla nopeimman 1, 2 tai 3 km:n keskari (kertooko kaikkitietävä kone)? Itselläni kun ei ole mittaria, niin en tiedä mitä kyytiä tuli vedettyä. Oon silti utelias kun näitä faktoja on tiskiin lyöty.



  Tässä tulee vähän HighScoreja. Matkat ovat kotoa, joten impparista alkaen matkat ovat 2700m pienemmät. Kaikki alle 1km/h nopeudet ovat filtteroituneet pois, joten stopit eivät vaikuta.

----------


## Copyfighter

Olen tullut takaisin länteen. OTB-takuu edelleen voimassa.

----------


## Pikke

No kas,  tervetuloa takaisin! Näemme siis huomenna torstailenkillä uusia vivahteita saaneen OTB:n?

----------


## Liisu

Tahkosta vielä: Kiitos koon 12(?no niille isoimmille kuitenkin) pinkeille hanskoille&Matille juttuseurasta ja pitkästä pinnasta pinkkiä polkuhidastelijaa kohtaan alkumatkasta. Akille superkiitos tsemppaamisesta pitkin matkaan ennen lopullista mustaa hetkeäni!  :Hymy:

----------


## Matti H

> Tahkosta vielä: Kiitos koon 12(?no niille isoimmille kuitenkin) pinkeille hanskoille&Matille juttuseurasta ja pitkästä pinnasta pinkkiä polkuhidastelijaa kohtaan alkumatkasta. Akille superkiitos tsemppaamisesta pitkin matkaan ennen lopullista mustaa hetkeäni!



Koko kaksitoista hyvinkin. Ei se eteneminen nyt niin hidasta ollut, ja kivahan Kinahmilla on kruisailla ja jutustella.  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Akille superkiitos tsemppaamisesta pitkin matkaan ennen lopullista mustaa hetkeäni!



Kiva oli tsempata muita kun omasta ajosta ei tullut oikein mitään. Mutta missä Aki oli kun olisi eniten tarvittu...  :Hymy: 

Huomenna tsempataan kaikki toisiamme alkaen klo 18 Impivaaran palloiluhalleilta. Tulkaa mukaan!

----------


## SuperD

> Jäi vielä mietityttämään tämä 5 km keskari. Oletin sen tulleen siellä Vahdon keskustan jälkeen, mutta se tiepätkähän on vain noin 4 km ja pidettiin pieni pysähdys molemmissa päissä. Missä toi maksimi tuli ja mikä mahtaa olla nopeimman 1, 2 tai 3 km:n keskari (kertooko kaikkitietävä kone)? Itselläni kun ei ole mittaria, niin en tiedä mitä kyytiä tuli vedettyä. Oon silti utelias kun näitä faktoja on tiskiin lyöty.



PPertsahan jo nuo luvut löi tiskiin. Eli luvut löytyy ST:n 'lap infon' alta josta voi valita haluamansa määrän kilometrejä. 

Huomenna torstailenkki impparista? Tarveis varmaan puuhata joku fillari ajokuntoon. 
Olisko kellään tarvetta valkoiseen 2012 malliseen Rokkarin 150mm joustavaan 15mm akselilla varustettuun tapered RL Revelationiin?

----------


## Pave

> Olisko kellään tarvetta valkoiseen 2012 malliseen Rokkarin 150mm joustavaan 15mm akselilla varustettuun tapered RL Revelationiin?



Hmmm, tuostahan saisi napattua 15 mm alajalat lainaksi WorldCupiin... * miettii *

----------


## Ulla

Reitti/suuntaehdotuksia illan spektaakkelille? Uikkarit reppuun ja Maarian kuopalle rentoutumaan?

----------


## Pikke

Eiku kikkailuhenkinen lenkki.

----------


## Juice

Pitää oikee funtsaa josko sitä sais populaatiolenkkikauden avatuksi.

----------


## miku80

> Olisko kellään tarvetta valkoiseen 2012 malliseen Rokkarin 150mm joustavaan 15mm akselilla varustettuun tapered RL Revelationiin?



Onko dual air/dual position air?

----------


## bomba

Kiitti kaikille leppoisasta torstailenkistä. Ja pahoittelut loppuosan reitinvalinnoista sekä porukan kahtia hajoamisesta Impparia lähestyttäessä. Mä en ole vielä niin kokenut noissa vetohommissa...  :Hymy:

----------


## Ulla

Ei se ole vetäjän vika jos letka jossain takana katkeaa vaan sen, jonka takana ei enää seuraakaan ketään. Me ei ikinä muisteta kerrata sääntöjä lähtöpaikalla: jokaisen pitäisi pitää huolta, että takana tulee joku. Paitsi Paven. Noin ison letkan veto ei ole helppoa, itseäni hirvitti alkumatka. Mutta kiitos kaikille, oli taas niin kivaa! Ja uutta polkuakin siellä vihaamani laskuvarjokentän luona, ihkua!  :Hymy:

----------


## Pikke

Kivikko on kaveri! Oli namilenkki.

----------


## Juice

Niin vaan kovasti kiitoksia vetureille ja tietysti muillekkin kanssakoheltajille. Muutamat pikku pannutkin nähtiin ja tietenkin yks kummi puhkes. Toivottavasti ehdin uudelleen ennen lumia.

----------


## fillaristi

> Niin vaan kovasti kiitoksia vetureille ja tietysti muillekkin kanssakoheltajille. Muutamat pikku pannutkin nähtiin ja tietenkin yks kummi puhkes. Toivottavasti ehdin uudelleen ennen lumia.



Mennään sit Juha suksilla. Hiihto on muutenki ens talven teema. Tarkotus olis oppia wassuttamaan etuperin. Ja takaperin....

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Jeps. Hyvä lenkki oli. 16 kuskia, joista naisia yks, kaks, monta. Jäykkäperiä lieni noin puolet, kun ainakin 5 täpärin omistajaa oli liikenteessä jäykkäperällä. Olikohan osin Tahkon jälkimaininkeja? Kiva oli nähdä myös muutamia pitkään letkasta puuttuneita vakionaamoja. Itse olin liikenteessä "maantie"pyörälläni. Furious Fred ja reikiä nolla. Eiköhän tuolla uskalla Jämi 84 MTB:hen lähteä.

Ei ole tosian (yleensä) vetäjän vika jos letka katkeaa. Eilen meni aika moneen kertaan niin, että joku ei nähnyt risteyksissä edellänsä menevää. Niin ei saisi käydä. Lieventävä seikka ei ole se, että ainahan tästä risteyksestä on menty suoraan. Kaikilla ei ole samaa kokemusta. Muistakaa seurata että takana tulee joku näköetäisyydellä. Taaksepäin kurkkiminen ei välttämättä ole helppoa, mutta yleensä takanatulijan voi havaita ihan kuuntelemalla. Muistakaa myös huutaa "perä jää", jos tuntuu että rakoa eteesi alkaa syntyä liikaa. Ajoviima ja tuuli humisee sekä fillari kolisee, joten huutakaa ajoissa että se myös kuultaisiin. Voi myös tarvittaessa antaa tarkempia ohjeita kuten "ajetaan vähän hiljempaa" - tästä ei kyllä eilen tainnut olla kyse. Ei kannata ujostella. Ja vanha faktahan on se, että kun hitaimmat ovat heti vetäjän perässä, niin letka pysyy paremmin kaikkien hallinnassa.

----------


## Frank

Jos huomenna koittais sitä hidasta ja pitkää. Eli Prisman tolppa kello 10 (saa ehdottaa muutakin aikaa mutta aamupäivästä). 4-7h RAUHALLISTA menoa, taukoja, kikkailua ym. Ottakaa rahaa mukaan, saatetaan pysähtyä myös kahville välissä.

----------


## Juice

En näköjään kännyllä pysty lainaamaan. fillaristille tiedoksi että hiihtäminen on hikistä puuhaa ja olen jokseenkin huonolla menestyksellä pyrkinyt kyseistä puuhaa välttämään. Talvisin lähinnä noi painovoimat kiinnostaa. Onnea vaan valitsemallesi uralle. Terveiset täältä lihatiskiltä.

----------


## Matti H

Sunnuntaicycloissa pieni epävarmuustekijä, mutta 95% todennäköisyydellä ajetaan. Vetohommat maasturilla, vauhti rauhallinen. Suunnaksi voisi ottaa Ala-Lemun ja ajella muutama pikkupätkä Kaarinan keskustan liepeillä. Keliksihän on luvattu _kuuman kosteaa Mombasaa_, eli hauskaa tulossa!

Ajelin pitkästä aikaa polkupyörää ihan tavallisissa vaatteissa. Äkäseltään succicselle eksoottista puuhaa. Kruisailin kaikenlisäksi fiksipyörällä jokirannassa, joten olin varmaan jossain skenessä. Turku vaikutti pyörän selästä itse asiassa ihan siedettävältä. Urbaani syke koettu, metsittyminen jatkukoon. 

Ouveränaut.

----------


## Maik

Huomenna on aika ajaa Ruissalolenkki Kansanpuistoon. Varusteeksi käy mikä tahansa muu paitsi succicset. Zykkeli saa mieluiten olla mallia "vanha p''''a".
Aamupäivän etapilla ajellaan rauhallisesti maisemia katsellen ja sitten yöllä massalähdön mukana survival-meniningillä takaisin, jossa pärjäämisen ratkaisee tauolla nautittujen nesteiden (käymistuotteita) ja hiilaritankkauksen onnistuminen. Joskus voi mennä ylikunnon puolelle.

Tänään muuten ihan mahtava lentokeli poluilla. Kurat ja pehmeiköt ovat kuivuneet hyvin ajettaviksi. Ei vaan passaa pysähdellä kovin pitkäksi aikaa mehtässä, kun itikka-armeija iskee heti kiinni.
Kyllä teki fillarilenkki hyvää viikon lomailun ja perhehöntsätenniksen peluun jälkeen.

----------


## Pikke

> Jos huomenna koittais sitä hidasta ja pitkää. Eli Prisman tolppa kello 10 (saa ehdottaa muutakin aikaa mutta aamupäivästä). 4-7h RAUHALLISTA menoa, taukoja, kikkailua ym. Ottakaa rahaa mukaan, saatetaan pysähtyä myös kahville välissä.



Jaksaiskohan sitä vääntäytyä osaksi aikaa ajamaan, mieli tekisi. Jos mä vaikka osallistuisin vaan niihin tauko- ja kikkailuosioihin... :Kieli pitkällä:  Päättänen asian aamulla.

----------


## Frank

Voin laittaa viestiä, missä milloinkin taukoillaan niin ei tarvitse etsiä  :Vink:

----------


## Pikke

Marvellous!

Nyt ei vissiin kuitenkaan tartte taukotakkia?

----------


## marmar

> Jos huomenna koittais sitä hidasta ja pitkää. Eli Prisman tolppa kello 10 (saa ehdottaa muutakin aikaa mutta aamupäivästä). 4-7h RAUHALLISTA menoa, taukoja, kikkailua ym. Ottakaa rahaa mukaan, saatetaan pysähtyä myös kahville välissä.



 Katotaan jaksanko lähteä kokeilemaan jatkolenkkiä. Aamusesta lähden ajamaan rengastien esiharjoitusta maantielle. Mulla on arviolta 10 aikaan takana 100 km maantie/soratie ajoa pohjilla. Toisaalta rauhallista maastoajoa kikkailuilla ja tauoilla 4h perään voisi olla ihan kiva, jos voimat riittää. 7h tuskin jaksan tai mistä sitä tietää. Ekaa kertaa lähden ilman peräkärryä 100 km lenkille. Edellinen 100 km lenkki oli kärry perässä.

----------


## Frank

> Marvellous!
> 
> Nyt ei vissiin kuitenkaan tartte taukotakkia?



Juuei. Aurinkorasvaa kylläkin.

----------


## jonsku

> Sunnuntaicycloissa pieni epävarmuustekijä, mutta 95% todennäköisyydellä ajetaan. Vetohommat maasturilla, vauhti rauhallinen. Suunnaksi voisi ottaa Ala-Lemun ja ajella muutama pikkupätkä Kaarinan keskustan liepeillä. Keliksihän on luvattu _kuuman kosteaa Mombasaa_, eli hauskaa tulossa!



Jos eivät ruisrock lauantain jälkitaudit ole liian kovia tulen sunnuntakrossiin...olihan se lähtö vielä Veitenmäen koululta?

----------


## Matti H

> Jos eivät ruisrock lauantain jälkitaudit ole liian kovia tulen sunnuntakrossiin...olihan se lähtö vielä Veitenmäen koululta?



Lähtöpaikka on Kaarinan Hongkong, Laasmäenkatu 6

----------


## hullukoira

Forecan ennuste povaa huomiselle yli 30 mm vettä ja jokaisessa pilven kuvassa on salama. Aika selkee Nasty Suicide Cyclo -keli, pääsen vihdoinkin, pienen sisäänajon jälkeen, koittamaan 30 mm Michelinin vetopitoa. :Hymy:

----------


## Pikke

Sataako Turussa nyt? Paraisilla alkoi nimittäin sade äsken. Ei oikein taida motivaatio riittää siihen, että lähtisin valmiiseen sateeseen ajamaan.

----------


## Frank

> Sataako Turussa nyt? Paraisilla alkoi nimittäin sade äsken. Ei oikein taida motivaatio riittää siihen, että lähtisin valmiiseen sateeseen ajamaan.



Ei täällä mitään sada, hiukan tummahkoja pilviä kyllä. Tunnin päästä voi jo sataa jos se sieltä saariston suunnalta on tulossa.

----------


## Pikke

Ja nyt se sade sitten vähän niinku lopahti. On tää kans, nyt on sitten kiire, jos meinaan ehtiä lähtöpaikalle. Aamupalakin vielä syömättä. Ehkä mä teenkin pitkästä aikaa syklottelulenkin täällä nurkissa, enkä hosu mihinkään.

----------


## jonsku

> Lähtöpaikka on Kaarinan Hongkong, Laasmäenkatu 6



Niinhän se oli...

----------


## Frank

Olipahan hieno keuhkotautiosaston oma lenkki, erittäin rauhallista ajoa hiukan oudommilla poluilla. 
Ajettiin Mikkolanmäki-eläinten hautausmaan ympäriltä löydettiin todella kivaa polkua-Petreliuksen metsässä kikkailtiin pitkin ja poikin polkuja-ajettiin kaatopaikanmäelle jossa alkoi vesisade-vesitornin maastossa taas kikkailua ja melkein trial-ajoa-suunnattiin kohti Prisman tolppaa kun sade näytti yltyvän-tolpalla huomattiin että sade loppuu ja jatkettiin Pääskyvuoren kautta Kuralan laavulle ja pellon reunaa Auranlaakson aakkosbaariin kahville. Kahvin jälkeen Häämäen ohi Halisten metsiin-polttolaitoksella löydettiin myös kivoja polkuja-käytiin Koroisissa katselemassa nähtävyyksiä-piti ajaa Nummenmäki läpi mutta ei jaksettu tunkata ylös-todellista maastoajoa kaapelikaivantoa pitkin Hämeentieltä Hannuniittyyn-vielä Jaanin metsä ja paluu tolpalle. 
Hiukan yli neljä tuntia tuli ajettua. Iso kiitos Pikkelle seurasta  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Pikke

Juu kyllä kannatti lähteä ja mahtaa nyt sokerisia sohvaperunoita harmittaa. Oli aivan ihq lenkki ja tuli tosiaan pyörittyä ei niin tutuissa paikoissa. Tätä lisää!

----------


## greenman

Ei harmita. Sain tuliaisiksi kilon Brunbergin tryffeleitä. :P

----------


## Jusa.L

> Juu kyllä kannatti lähteä ja mahtaa nyt sokerisia sohvaperunoita harmittaa. Oli aivan ihq lenkki ja tuli tosiaan pyörittyä ei niin tutuissa paikoissa. Tätä lisää!



Damn kun ei tullut luettua foorumia ajoissa, koska olisin osallistunut lenkille, kun torstaina jäi väliin kun olin keskisuomessa...

----------


## marmar

> Damn kun ei tullut luettua foorumia ajoissa, koska olisin osallistunut lenkille, kun torstaina jäi väliin kun olin keskisuomessa...



Sama täällä. Harmittaa, en lukenut foorumia ajoissa ja ehdin sopia tuon "maantielenkin" päätepisteen kanssa lauantaille. Olisin tullut keskeltä lenkkiä mukaan jos olisin tiennyt mistä porukka löytyy. Mun päivä meni tätä rataa: Nukuin aamulla turhan pitkään ja lähdin vasta seitsemän jälkeen ajelemaan kohti päätepistettä. Matkaa tuli 43 km/sivu. Matkalla sain niskaan kunnon sadekuuron. Tiellä oli vettä sentin verran. Perillä hiukan kuivattelin ja odottelin, että seuraava sadekuuro meni ohi. Takisin kotona olin vasta klo 11 jälkeen. Keskinopeudeksi tuli pieneen vastatuuleen ilman taukoja 22 km/h ja sama matka takaisin pieneen myötäiseen 24 km/h. Sainpahan pohjatiedot mun tämän hetken kunnon tasosta rengastien aikataulutusta varten. Tuli myös kokeiltua miltä tuntuu ajella 50 km/h nimismiehen kiharaa. Kyllä täysjousto on sitten mainio peli tuollaisessa paikassa. Kotona kävin vaihtamassa kuivat vaatteet jonka jälkeen lähdin eksyilemään mulle aivan uusille poluille alalemuun  ja kävin myös ajeluttamassa  lapsia  poljettavalla safariautolla Kupittaan puistossa. Päivän saldo matkaa fillarilla 120 km + puolen tunnin polkeminen yllättävän raskaalla safariautolla. Eli ei sitä pelkästään sohvalla ole löhöilty tänään  :Hymy:

----------


## Pikke

Mepäs ajettiin ilman mittareita eli ehkei sitä laskettu lenkiksi ollenkaan...

----------


## Frank

Olen jo jonkin aikaa miettinyt turkuun maastopyörätapahtumaa. Iso projekti, tiedän kyllä, ja ehkä kuitenkin aika utopistinen loppupeleissä. 
No, eilen illalla aloin miettimään asiaa tarkemmin ja keksin Pääskyvuori x-tuntia jutun. Pääskyvuori siksi, että se on tuossa vieressä, paljon ajettavia polkuja, Pääskyvuoren koulu (mahdollinen) lähtö- ja maalipaikka ja korkeuseroakin löytyy. Kävin ajelemassa polkuja ja koitin miettiä jotain järkevää reittiä ja kyllähän sellainen löytyi. 

Seuraava ajatus on kokeilla asiaa käytännössä, ajetaan "omalla porukalla" vaikka pari tuntia samaa lenkkiä ja katsotaan toimiiko. 

Viskipäissään tulee hyviä ideoita  :Vink:

----------


## Juice

Ensimmäinen triathlon harjoitus takana, eikä tunnu oikeen hyvälle. Uinti 300m Ispoisten uimarannalla, muuten ihan ok mutta liian hitaasti ja lasit huurtu totaalisesti. Pyöräily 10 km uimarannalta piispanristille ja sieltä pikatienreunaa Paavo nurmen stadionille. Lähdössä jala ihan jumissa, ensimmäiset 3-5 km ajoin puupölkyillä, kun koivet aukesivat niin meni muutaman kilometrin ihan mukavasti, kunnes alkoi liikennevalot ja muut teiden ylitykset, niisä kun meinas mennä järki. Stadionilla taasen alkoi juoksu, ensimmäisen kierroksen jäjkeen alkoi jalat krampata, mutta pystyin jatkamaan, tosin hitaasti. 3 ja 4 kierros kramppasi vatsa, loput 3 1/2 kierrosta pystyin juoksemaan kutakuinkin järkevää vauhtia. Loppuaika 54.44.5 joten parannettavaa vielä on hiukan.

----------


## jh.nerve

Moro! Onko teillä Turussa päin jotain yhteislenkkejä maastoon? Suoritan varusmiespalvelusta Pansiossa ja maasturi olisi tarkotus ottaa mukaa, mutta en oikeen tiedä maastoja missä ajaisi, tai olisiko joku halukas näyttämään polkuja ja pitämään lenkkiseuraa? arki-iltaisin kello 18 olisi hyvä aika lähteä lenkille.

----------


## greenman

Torstaisin klo 18. on perus viikkolenkki parillisina viikkoina itäharjun prismalta ja parittomina impivaaran palloiluhalleilta.

Muita lenkkejä sovitaan täällä satunaisesti.

----------


## Immo Laine

> Kivikko on kaveri! Oli namilenkki.



Kivikko: http://www.pyorakrossiparkki.fi/

----------


## jh.nerve

Oisko joku huomenna halukas lähtemään jostain Pansion edustalta?

----------


## MTB 50+

> Olen jo jonkin aikaa miettinyt turkuun maastopyörätapahtumaa. Iso projekti, tiedän kyllä, ja ehkä kuitenkin aika utopistinen loppupeleissä. 
> No, eilen illalla aloin miettimään asiaa tarkemmin ja keksin Pääskyvuori x-tuntia jutun. Pääskyvuori siksi, että se on tuossa vieressä, paljon ajettavia polkuja, Pääskyvuoren koulu (mahdollinen) lähtö- ja maalipaikka ja korkeuseroakin löytyy. Kävin ajelemassa polkuja ja koitin miettiä jotain järkevää reittiä ja kyllähän sellainen löytyi. 
> 
> Seuraava ajatus on kokeilla asiaa käytännössä, ajetaan "omalla porukalla" vaikka pari tuntia samaa lenkkiä ja katsotaan toimiiko. 
> 
> Viskipäissään tulee hyviä ideoita



Tällaisen järjestämisestä on ollut puhetta. Suurin ja ensimmäiseksi ratkaistava ongelma on saada  luvat halutulle  alueelle. Helpointa lupien saannin luulisi  olevan, jos maat kuuluvat samalle  omistajalle esim. Turun kaupungille.

----------


## fillaristi

> Tällaisen järjestämisestä on ollut puhetta. Suurin ja ensimmäiseksi ratkaistava ongelma on saada  luvat halutulle  alueelle. Helpointa lupien saannin luulisi  olevan, jos maat kuuluvat samalle  omistajalle esim. Turun kaupungille.



Hieno idea! Nyt kaikki organisaattorit päät sauhuamaan...  :Hymy:

----------


## Ropples

Löytyskö keltään ylimääräisiä aloittelijaystävällisiä lukkopolkimia nurkista (kestävät ja shimpan kengille sopivat)? Ois tarkoitus opetella niitten lukkojen salaisuuksia lähiaikoina.

Niin ja onko kellään suunnitelmissa jotain lenkkeilyä keskellä viikkoa. Kimpassa voisi liukastella siellä metsässä.

----------


## Matti H

Sunnuntaicyclocross pyöritelty mahtavassa kelissä neljän kuskin voimin. Liukasta mutta hapekasta. 

Ajettiin muutama pätkä, joita en ollut itsekään muutamaan vuoteen ajanut. Osa oli ennallaan, osasta ei ollut enää jälkeäkään. Maastopyöräilijän elintila pienenee.

Kiitos porukalle!

----------


## marmar

> Löytyskö keltään ylimääräisiä aloittelijaystävällisiä lukkopolkimia nurkista (kestävät ja shimpan kengille sopivat)? Ois tarkoitus opetella niitten lukkojen salaisuuksia lähiaikoina.
> 
> Niin ja onko kellään suunnitelmissa jotain lenkkeilyä keskellä viikkoa. Kimpassa voisi liukastella siellä metsässä.



Mulla olis yhdet aloittelijavihamieliset. Maastoajoon vielä pahimmat mahdolliset, eli lukot vain toisella puolella ja laakeritkin vetelee viimeisiään. Eli en taida edes ilmaiseksi lainata, ettei tule paha mieli. Polkimilla ajettu 20 000 km ja ne oli ne shimanon halvimmat. Keskiviikon aamulenkki oli viimeinen, jolla paloi pinna ko polkimiin tuon laakerivian takia. No ehkä noista saa vielä kunnostettua polkimet, johonkin käyttöön, mutta maastoajoon en niitä suosittele. Jos olet polkimia hankkimassa maastoajoon, niin älä ainakaan hanki sellaisia, missä lukko on vain toisella puolella. Se lukon arpominen kyllästyttää varmasti aika nopsaan. Maantiellä tuolla ei ole paljoa väliä, kun parhaimmillaan jalat lähtiessä kiini ja perillä irti. Tilalle tuli shimanon ns. vähän paremmat deoren polkimet, joissa lukot molemmilla puolilla. Kyllä kelpasi torstailenkillä ajella.  Noi toimi edellisiin verrattuna kuin unelma. Oli muuten torstaina ajopyörässä tarjouksessa nuo.

----------


## hullukoira

> Kiitos porukalle!



Vetäjälle myös! Rennon leppoisaa juurakkojumppaa ja hyvä niin. Tietokoneen mukaan mulla tuli  Sunnuntaina 9.4. (döner-sunnuntai) sama kilometrimäärä tuli täyteen 40 minuuttia nopeammin. Tahkosta palautuminen vaatii näkojään kunnolla aikaa.

----------


## Pave

> Tahkosta palautuminen vaatii näkojään kunnolla aikaa.



Ite tässä jännitän, josko Syötteeseen mennessä olisi edes jollain tavoin palautunut...  :Sarkastinen:  Kovin on väkinäistä, pitäisi ilmeisesti ajaa joku vähän pidempi rauhallinen avaava pyörittely tms?

----------


## Matti H

Eilinen olisi ollut juuri rauhallinen avaava pyörittely, lyhyt vaan. Vähän raskaan viikon päälle ei kyllä edes huvittanut kääntää kampea kovempaa. Oli kiva noin.

----------


## sskkll

Löytyskö keltään ylimääräisiä aloittelijaystävällisiä lukkopolkimia nurkista (kestävät ja shimpan kengille sopivat)? Ois tarkoitus opetella niitten lukkojen salaisuuksia lähiaikoina.

Mulla olisi, muutaman kerran käytetyt ja kaadutut. Merkistä en tiedä, ollu Gary Fisherissä kiinni alkujaan.

----------


## OlliR

Kiitos Matille eilisen lenkin vedosta! Vauhti oli passeli liukkaalle kelille. Minä pyöräilen paljon mieluummin sateessa kuin 30 asteen helteessä. Eikä eilen kyllä edes satanut, mutta kaikki taidettiin kastua ensimmäisen 15min aikana.. Komean otb:n vedin viimeisen polun päätteeksi, sekin takuu siis toteutui lenkillä! Toivottavasti kätesi on tänään parempi eikä mitään mennyt rikki?

----------


## Matti H

> Toivottavasti kätesi on tänään parempi eikä mitään mennyt rikki?



Tuskin mitään venähdystä kamalampaa. Sormi ei tottele kunnolla käskyjä mutta ei ole kipeäkään, joten kaikki lienee hyvin.

Eiliseen raikkauteen verrattuna äsken oli tuskallisen kuumaa juoksulenkillä. Ei ole läskin kelit nämä.

----------


## PePa

> Löytyskö keltään ylimääräisiä aloittelijaystävällisiä lukkopolkimia nurkista (kestävät ja shimpan kengille sopivat)? Ois tarkoitus opetella niitten lukkojen salaisuuksia lähiaikoina.
> 
> Niin ja onko kellään suunnitelmissa jotain lenkkeilyä keskellä viikkoa. Kimpassa voisi liukastella siellä metsässä.



Mulla olis kanssa  :Hymy:  http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=53277 tommoset käyttämättömät (2011 mallia). Ei oo tullu laitettua kiinni mihinkään pyörään, ku tossuissa on shimanon klossit.

Mut kai noiki shimanon kenkiin sopii.  :Hymy:

----------


## Matti H



----------


## marmar

> Mulla olis kanssa  http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=53277 tommoset käyttämättömät. Ei oo tullu laitettua kiinni mihinkään pyörään, ku tossuissa on shimanon 'vastakappaleet'.
> 
> Mut kai noiki shimanon kenkiin sopii.



Mites noiden kestävyyden kanssa aloittelijalla? Kestääkö jysäyttää kiveen / kallioon. Kuvan perusteella epäilyttää.
Mulla ainakin edelliset on kolhitut nurkista ja uusiinkiin tuli heti ekalla lenkillä jäljet, kun onnistuin polkaisemaan nurkan aika vauhdilla kiveen.

Mun edelliset oli nämä,
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...x?ModelID=5937
jotka siis tällä hetkellä "ylimääräisinä" huoltoa odottomassa. 

Tilalle tuli nämä (suomesta ostettuna):
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=67220
Alle 60€ tarjoushinta oli mun mielestä kohtuullinen siihen nähden, miten asiallisen oloiset nuo oli.

----------


## PePa

> Mites noiden kestävyyden kanssa aloittelijalla? Kestääkö jysäyttää kiveen / kallioon. Kuvan perusteella epäilyttää.
> Mulla ainakin edelliset on kolhitut nurkista ja uusiinkiin tuli heti ekalla lenkillä jäljet, kun onnistuin polkaisemaan nurkan aika vauhdilla kiveen.



Ei ole omakohtaista kokemusta... mutta täältä voi lukea muiden kokemuksia.

----------


## Ulla

Minulla oli maastopyöräilyä aloittaessani vuonna 2006 lainassa (käytetyt) eggbeaterit ja ne olivat siitä huonot aloittelijalle, että kireyden säätöä ei ollut. Useamman kerran kumoon kapsahdettuani hankin Shimanot, joissa kireyden säätö on. 

Paljon munanvatkaimilla kyllä ajellaan, siitä vaan, jos irroitusrefleksi ja jalka ovat vahvoja!

----------


## SuperD

> Löytyskö keltään ylimääräisiä aloittelijaystävällisiä lukkopolkimia nurkista (kestävät ja shimpan kengille sopivat)? Ois tarkoitus opetella niitten lukkojen salaisuuksia lähiaikoina.



Tilaa kuorma-autollinen tämmösiä. Klossit tulee mukana. 
Ainakin mulla ovat kestäneet vaikka olen niitä huolella kolhinut.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Minulla oli maastopyöräilyä aloittaessani vuonna 2006 lainassa (käytetyt) eggbeaterit ja ne olivat siitä huonot aloittelijalle, että kireyden säätöä ei ollut. Useamman kerran kumoon kapsahdettuani hankin Shimanot, joissa kireyden säätö on. 
> 
> Paljon munanvatkaimilla kyllä ajellaan, siitä vaan, jos irroitusrefleksi ja jalka ovat vahvoja!



Eggbeatterissa voi asentaa klossit kenkiin kahdella tavalla, jolla saadaan eri avauskulma, eli kuinka paljon pitää kantapäätä kääntää, että lukko aukeaa. Se herkempi on minusta parempi. Käytössä klossi kuluu ja muuttuu myös löysemmäksi avata. Aika yllättävää, jos Ullasta lukko tuntui liian jäykälle. Ehkä ihan uutena näin voi olla. Mulla on kaikissa pyörissä Eggbeatterit ja maantiellä saman firman Candy malli. Hyvä puoli noissa on se, ettei hiekka, muta ja lumi juurikaan haittaa lukon toimintaa. En pitäisi noita kovin heikkoinakaan, vaikka yksi akseli ja yksi lukon sanka on vuosien aikana hajonnutkin. Kiveen ajaessa kenkä voi kyllä irrota polkimesta, koska lukon sangat ovat samaa rakennetta alapuolella, mutta ei tämäkään mikään ongelma ole ollut.

----------


## Yeti

> El Mariachi video



Oliko tuo vihje? Oletko vaihtamassa valurautapyörän toiseen?

----------


## Ulla

Hah, näille rimppakintuille ne käytetyt vatkaimet nyt vaan olivat liian jäykät. Olen ollut tyytyväinen M540-shimanoihin, joita pidän herkällä irrotuksella. Minun säädöilläni tosikuskin vääntämänä irtoaisivat varmasti väärissä paikoissa.

----------


## Matti H

> Oliko tuo vihje? Oletko vaihtamassa valurautapyörän toiseen?



Ei se vaihtamalla parane... mutta saattaahan tuon vihjeenäkin tulkita.

----------


## greenman

> Hah, näille rimppakintuille ne käytetyt vatkaimet nyt vaan olivat liian jäykät. Olen ollut tyytyväinen M540-shimanoihin, joita pidän herkällä irrotuksella. Minun säädöilläni tosikuskin vääntämänä irtoaisivat varmasti väärissä paikoissa.



Mulla puolestaan on ihan päinvastaisia kokemuksia. Omasta mielestä vispilät on todella löysät verrattuna shimanon polkimiin.

Noi shimanon 19,95 polkimet on kyllä hinta-laatu suhteelta parhaat mitä on.

----------


## Ropples

Tilailen varmaan tällaiset. Saanu kehuja vähän sieltä sun täältä nii eiköhä ole hyvät.

----------


## peippo

> Tilailen varmaan tällaiset. Saanu kehuja vähän sieltä sun täältä nii eiköhä ole hyvät.



Mulla taitaa olla tuollaiset jossain, ostatko 15 eurolla? Ei kukaan muuten renkaita tarttis, viiden nippu kympillä! (sis. Maxxiksen High Roller ja Minion, Nokian Gazza ja Attack X:t)

Mites huominen tiistailenkki? Ajattelin mennä itsekseni Vakken metsiin rauhallisesti kikkailemaan, mutta jos on kiinnostusta niin saahan siitä jonkun yhteisen maastokoulu-tyylisen tapahtumankin. Ei ole siis tarkoitus ajaa mitään lenkkiä, leikkiä vaan.

----------


## bomba

Varaan Peipon rengasnipun! Velipoika juuri tunti sitten jutteli että tarvis ostaa uudet ulkogumekset  :Hymy: 

Tiistailenkki kuulostais hyvältä. Mihin aikaan? Onnistuuko päivälähtö? Mulla on vapaapäivä, mutta olisin mielelläni illalla kotona.

----------


## Frank

> Mulla olis kanssa  http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=53277 tommoset käyttämättömät (2011 mallia). Ei oo tullu laitettua kiinni mihinkään pyörään, ku tossuissa on shimanon klossit.
> 
> Mut kai noiki shimanon kenkiin sopii.



Onks noi niinku ylimääräset? Voisin ostaa pois kun alkaa olemaan Malletit hiukan väsähtäneet.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Mites huominen tiistailenkki? Ajattelin mennä itsekseni Vakken metsiin rauhallisesti kikkailemaan, mutta jos on kiinnostusta niin saahan siitä jonkun yhteisen maastokoulu-tyylisen tapahtumankin. Ei ole siis tarkoitus ajaa mitään lenkkiä, leikkiä vaan.



Ole hyvä vaan. Laita lähtöpaikka ja -aika palstalle sekä pieni kuvaus lenkin tyypistä. Ihan kiva jos joku järjestää jotain torstailenkeistä poikkeavaa ohjelmaa.

----------


## peruspertti

Tiistailenkkinä jotain kikkailu/ surffailu juttua sopii mulle onko paikka prisman tolppa?

----------


## PePa

> Onks noi niinku ylimääräset? Voisin ostaa pois kun alkaa olemaan Malletit hiukan väsähtäneet.




Joo turhaan mä niitä tuolla hyllyllä makuutan. voin ottaa mukaan vaikka torstaina? Ellet sit haluu niitä jo nopeemmin... laitan vaikka yhteystietoja yv:llä

----------


## Frank

> Joo turhaan mä niitä tuolla hyllyllä makuutan. voin ottaa mukaan vaikka torstaina? Ellet sit haluu niitä jo nopeemmin... laitan vaikka yhteystietoja yv:llä



Tuurstai käy hyvin.

----------


## kari kangassalo

vielä polkimista: hain viime syksynä foxcompista muistaakseni kolmellakympillä nuo shimanon peruslukkopolkimet. hyvin ovat toimineet. ei aina kannata netistä kaikkea tilata, suosi paikallista.
perhetilanteesta johtuen yhteislenkeille ei juuri ole päässyt. eilen olin myöhäisellä iltalenkillä alkaen klo 21.30. muuten kivaa mutta 23.30 alkoivarjopaikoissa kaipaamaan otsalamppua.
mtb on siitä kiva harrastus että mitä harvemmin käy polkemassa niin sitä enemmän jo yksikin lenkki tuntuu kuntoa ja taitoa palauttavan. koskaan ei harmita että on lähtenyt lenkille.

----------


## peippo

Kikkaillaan Tolpan® ja Pikiksen® välisessä metsässä tänään klo 17.00 alkaen, lähdetään Itäharjun Prismalta. Haetaan jotain jänniä paikkoja, ajetaan, työnnetään ylös ja ajetaan uudestaan. Matkamittarit voi jättää kotiin. Nyt on siis hyvä paikka lähteä treenaamaan vaikka droppeja tai keulan nostelua tms. mitä nyt halutaankin.

----------


## miku80

voisin lähtee mukaan jos 17.00 passaa? siihen luulis kerkeevän..

----------


## Ropples

> Mulla taitaa olla tuollaiset jossain, ostatko 15 eurolla?



Kyllä ostan, otatko mukaan lenkille tänään niin otan eurot mukaan?

16 tai 17 sopii itelle molemmat, 16 ois melkeen parempi.

Mielellään suosisin paikallista mutta kun hinta on melkein tupla verrattuna ulkomaihin niin ei opiskelijalla ole kauheesti valintaa..

----------


## Immo Laine

Tänään vois yrittää kalliobaanakikkailua Mynämäellä, kun en millään ehdi tolpalle 16 tai 17.
Pari tuntia rauhallista menoa suunnitelmissa. Jos haluat mukaan, niin ilmoittele. Mynämäen Urheilukeskus n. klo 18. Puh o4o5213277

----------


## peippo

Otetaan se klo 17.00 sitten. Polkimet nappaan mukaan Ropplesille.

----------


## bomba

Meikä tulee mukaan tänään vaikka iltalähdöksi menikin. Lenkkisauna jää taas väliin, mut täytyyhän asioilla tärkeysjärjestys olla. Älä ota Peippo niitä renkaita mukaan, voi olla hankala kuljettaa  :Vink:

----------


## Frank

En kerennyt porukan matkaan kun piti käydä Salossa. Sieltä tultua kävin kuitenkin ajelemassa Pääskyvuorta ympäri pari kierrosta. Renkaan jälkiä näkyi melkoisen paljon.
Kukakohan mahtoi olla se kuski puna-valkoisella pyörällä valkoisessa kypärässä joka puhui puhelimeen Pääskyvuoren pururadalla ja lähti siitä poluille? En nyt NIIN pelottava ole etteikö voisi tervehtiä, tai sitten en vaan huomannut puuskutukseltani kierroksen loputtua.

----------


## Matti H

> En nyt NIIN pelottava ole etteikö voisi tervehtiä,



Sinut nähdessähän ruvetaan huutamaan!  :Vink:

----------


## Frank

> Sinut nähdessähän ruvetaan huutamaan!



Juu mutta vaan silloin jos joutuu syliin  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## kari kangassalo

olin juurikin pääskyvuoressa ite eilen, hyviä paikkoja sielä. eli miun jälkiä ainakin oli

----------


## Ropples

Kiitoksia tiistaikikkailulenkistä, 5 lähti matkaan ja kaikki polkien metsästä pois vaikka hajotus ja pannutustakuu saatiin täyteen yhden miehen voimin. Päätti tosin (kaikista paikoista) pannuttaa käytännössä pysähdyksissä tasaisella paikalla?

Tuli kyllä treenattua ja tehtyä asioita mitä ei ikinä yksin tekisi. Videota taitaa jossain vaiheessa tulla yhdestä aivopierupaikasta, joten sitä odotellessa..

----------


## bomba

Ropples ehtikin aika lailla tiivistää saman minkä olisin itse kirjoittanut. Kouluttajille kiitos, jotain tuli opittua. Välillä jännitti ihan oikeasti, harvoin pyöräillessä pumppu takoo bongorumpuna puhtaasti pelosta.

Meikäläinenhän se vastasi takuiden täyttämisestä. Isosta etulimpusta lohkesi hammas ja pitkästä aikaa löysin itseni selältäni tontista. Miten voikin pysähdyksistä kaatua niin sa****nan kovaa! Trackstandista liikkeelle suoraan sentin päässä odottavaa sammalen piilottamaa kivenmurkulaa kohti, eihän pyörä siitä mihinkään mennyt, mutta silti lähes heitti mut selästään. Ja suoraan toisen kiven päälle tietty, sattui ihan kuin olis kovemmastakin vauhdista vetänyt. Että näin. Hauskaa kuitenkin oli.

----------


## SuperD

Ei väliä mitä ajetaan, kunhan ajetaan. Onneksi ette kikkaillessanne loukanneet.
Mä ajoin itseäni hulluuden partaalle illan juoksulenkillä kun kävin puudelia ulkoiluttavan kukkahattutädin kanssa eloisaa keskustelua siitä pitäisikö koiranp*ska kerätä kadulta pois vai ei. "Se on luonnon oma lannoite joka ei kuulu muovipussiin", kuului vastine. Prkl1. Toinen mopsin talutettavana ollut aikuisempi rouva hinasi itseään sen 5 metrin flexin päässä niin ettei ohi tahtonut päästä. Samalla hetkellä kun koitin loikata hihnan yli niin täti heräsi ja vetäisi narun kireälle mun polven korkeudelle. Kotva kevyttä kompurointia ja epäuskoinen katse taaksepäin. Kovasti pyyteli anteeksi, mutta eikö voisi huomioida myös muut ulkona liikkujat?!? Prkl2. Juoksulenkki huipentui Caribian parkkipaikalta tulleeseen nuoreen tyttöön joka yritti suojatiellä ajaa autolla yli. Siinä vaiheessa kun huomasi että kappas, suojatiellä onkin joku niin molemmat kädet irti ratista silmien eteen. Prkl3. Vareksen Jussia soveltaen lainaten: "Mikä v**** niitä turkulaisia vaivaa?"

Tarveis varmaan muuttaa maalle tai kulkea vaan metsässä. Tosin oletettavasti jälkimmäinenkin kriminalisoidaan pikapuolin. Myyn pyörät ja tossut ja ostan.... koiran!

----------


## Matti H

> Myyn pyörät ja tossut ja ostan.... koiran!



Saattaa sitten myös käydä kuten mulla, eli ostat pyörän koiraa varten... ;D

----------


## PePa

> ///Toinen mopsin talutettavana ollut aikuisempi rouva hinasi itseään sen 5 metrin flexin päässä niin ettei ohi tahtonut päästä. Samalla hetkellä kun koitin loikata hihnan yli niin täti heräsi ja vetäisi narun kireälle mun polven korkeudelle. Kotva kevyttä kompurointia ja epäuskoinen katse taaksepäin. Kovasti pyyteli anteeksi, mutta eikö voisi huomioida myös muut ulkona liikkujat?!? Prkl2.///



Jatkossa sitten taas kaikki juoksut tällainen kädessä. Voi tuntua jälkeenjääneeltä, mutta toimii yllättävän hyvin juuri kuvailemassasi tilanteessa  :Hymy: 
Vähintäänkin aiheuttaa hämmennystä.  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Copyfighter

Ei tänään kukka metsään lähtis? Mieluiten länsipuolelta, koska sijaitsen itse tällä hetkellä Vallis Gratien alueella. Ilman autoa.

----------


## peippo

Tässä tämä video yhdestä kauhua herättäneestä paikasta, saatiin siitä lopulta lähes kaikki alas kun lupasin taltioida viimeiset hetket nauhalle  :Vink:  http://youtu.be/M9mjOtGdcFo

----------


## peippo

Tänään taitaa olla torstailenkillä Itäharjun Prisman vuoro, klo 18:00, eiks jeh?

----------


## fillaristi

> Tänään taitaa olla torstailenkillä Itäharjun Prisman vuoro, klo 18:00, eiks jeh?



jeh

----------


## Frank

> Tänään taitaa olla torstailenkillä Itäharjun Prisman vuoro, klo 18:00, eiks jeh?



On ja tulen kans.

----------


## greenman

Jos avaisi vuoden torstailenkit.

----------


## Matti H

Yritän nukkua päänsäryn pois ja vääntyä tolpalle.

Melkoinen MTB-Turku-tiheys tänään Kaskentien Nesteellä!

----------


## JiiH

Määkin ajattelin avata torstailenkkikauden, mutta taidan tehdä sen maantiellä tyhmältä näyttäen, palvellee paremmin palautumista... Lauantaina voisi ajatella jotain kevyehköä metsälenkkiä, onko kenelläkään vielä mitään suunnitelmia?

----------


## Pikke

Määkin tulen, joten hidas ryhmä ainakin toteutuu.

----------


## Matti H

+1 hitaaseen ryhmään.

----------


## HAK

Yks lisää hitaaseen.

----------


## Jusa.L

Kuin myös!

----------


## Frank

Alkaa olemaan ruuhkaa hitaassa  :Hymy:

----------


## SuperD

Arvaas Fränk kuka joutuu vetäjäksi?  :Hymy:

----------


## Pikke

No kyllä kai on ruuhkaa, kun kaikki ajokoirat on tunkemassa ryömintäryhmään. Ehkä ne vaan haluaa harjoittaa trialtaitojaan...

----------


## Ulla

Jeejee, mahtavaa, olen ***** kettuuntuneena töissä. Hyvää lenkkiä muille!

----------


## Frank

19 kuskia lähti tolpalta, koitin ehdottaa kahta porukkaa mutta kaikki halus seurata perässä. Lähdettiin vaihteksi Luolavuoren suuntaan. Parit polut hautausmaan ympäristössä ja siitä Petreliuksen mastoon. Tässä vaiheessa vaihtui vetäjä, Peippo, metsän nopein eläin, meni keulille paremmin polut tuntevana. Ja hienoja polkuja löytyikin, tosin välillä ei ollut mitään hajua missä oltiin. Kannustuksiakin saatiin nuorisolta. 
Pyöräkirjokin oli hyvä, perus joustojen ja peräjäykkien lisäksi sinkula, paksupyörä ja fiksi. 
Pannutustakuu hoidettiin useamman kuskin voimin, itse aloitin jo ennen varsinaista lenkkiä, Jaaninojan polulla ojasta komea OTB. Hautausmaan nurkilla pahin tilanne, metsästä tultiin talon pihaan ja yksi kuski (sori, nimi muisti huono) aika pahan näköisesti nurin. Onneksi selvittiin kyynerpään haavalla ja muilla pienillä naarmuilla. Maastossa tein OTS:n (over the sadle), mäessä keula pystyyn ja siitä selälleen kanervikkoon. Ei vaurioita, pyörä jäi kyllä komeasti renkaat kohti taivasta ja aivan suoraan. Yhdessä mäessä taisi kaksi kuskia kaatua, ensin kampi kiveen laskussa ja vielä laskun lopussa pienempi kaato. 
Hajotustakuu taisi jäädä tällä kertaa lunastamatta, mitä nyt alussa joku pieni tekninen tauko taisi tulla.
Lopuksi vielä tyhmäilyä BMX radalla sekä velotroomilla. 
Kiitos Peipolle vetohommista Luolavuorella.

----------


## SuperD

No ny on ajettu bemaxia, tempoa(?) velolla ja metsää. Ainakin pari OTB:tä tuli suoritettua 19 henkisen letkan toimesta. Hajotustakuun hoiti Copy komiasti särkemällä tällä viikolla kaupasta haetun pyörän satulan. Tervetuloa takaisin Turkuun!  :Hymy: 

Kotoa kotiin vajaa neljä tuntia ja 30 kilsaa.

----------


## HAK

Olipas oikein mukavan leppoisa lenkki, joka sopi hyvin kuvioihin.
Ja kruununa päälle bemaxia ja veloa. 
Parikymmentä meitä oli parhaimmillaan, ja kaikki hitaita.

Siitä ensivuoden Tahkosta. Keväällä hiihtokauden jälkeen aloitetaan kunnon treenit porukkalenkille Tahko 180km. Ainakin Peter (Yeti) ja Matti (MattiH) ovat hengessä mukana. Miten muut?
Eli lähtö yöllä 00:00, eka kierros pitää mennä ehkä aikaan 4:45 (tämänvuotisen pitkän raja sitä luokkaa), toinen kierros 9:30 ja vimppa sitten sikakovaa  :Leveä hymy: .
Näin pääsee nauttimaan koko Tahkon, yön hurmos rauhassa, aamuauringon nousu maisemia ihallen ja loppurutistus ajokoirien kanssa.
Onko se diili.

----------


## peippo

Hieno lenkki! Hurjasti väkeä ja aurinkoinen keli, oli kiva nähdä letkassa myös pidempään poissa olleita kuskeja uudet fillarit alla.

En jaksanut lenkillä enää neljättä kertaa selittää missä tuo aiemmin postatun videon droppipaikka on, joten tässä se luvattu karttalinkki  :Hymy:  Löytyy helposti kun oikealla puolella olevaa pururataa ajelee ja kaartaa vasemmalle taukopaikan (penkit & pöytä) kohdalta. Dropin jälkeen tiukka käännös vasempaan ja alas...

----------


## Matti H

> Siitä ensivuoden Tahkosta.



Se lähtö on kai kello 05? Mutta joo, reenataan reenataan. Kyllä kai se olis ajettavissa. Eikä sen ihmeempää harjoittelua, cyclolla vaan pitkää ja paskamaista.

Kiva lenkki oli, Peippo veti hyvät polut ja ajaa kyllä kuin pikakelatulla videonauhalla. Onneksi pahahkon näköisissä kaatumisissa ei tapahtunut pahoja. Kiitos koko porukalle!

----------


## HAK

Jaa, vaikka tänä vuonna 240 lähtö oli 00:00.
No jos 180 on ollut aiemminkin 05:00, niin kai se on ensi vuonnakin?
Koskahan ne siitä laittaa infoa.
Se lamppupääajelu vaan oli niin kliffaa !

----------


## Copyfighter

Kiitos kaikille, eritoten Peipolle oikeasta ajolinjasta.  :Leveä hymy:  Olipa kiva käydä suihkussa! Mies ja pyörä voivat hyvin. Nyt pari Carlsbergia pahimpaan särkyyn.

----------


## Pikke

Noi kivikot on kyllä ihan mun lempijuttujani. Loistava lenkki kerta kaikkiaan! 

Niijuu, mä olin lenkin ainoa nainen.

----------


## Jusa.L

Kiitos vetäjille ja seuralle, hyvä lenkki oli!

----------


## HAK

> Noi kivikot on kyllä ihan mun lempijuttujani. Loistava lenkki kerta kaikkiaan! 
> 
> Niijuu, mä olin lenkin ainoa nainen.



Pirteä Pikke Piristää.

----------


## Ropples

Kiitoksia lenkistä vaikka tuli avattua pannutuskausi oikeen kunnolla. Jälkimatematiikka on sininen nenä, kipeä olkapää, arka kyynärpää sekä vaihtoon menevä kypärä (vaikka ei ole paljon mitään näkyviä vaurioita?). Tän viikon urheilut taisi olla tässä. Ihan hyvä palautua takasin maan tasolle vähän väliä :P

----------


## Copyfighter

> Hajotustakuun hoiti Copy komiasti särkemällä tällä viikolla kaupasta haetun pyörän satulan. Tervetuloa takaisin Turkuun!



Kiitos Jari, näinhän sen pitikin mennä. Grande entrance!  :Vink:

----------


## HAK

Kokeilin muuten lenkillä Jarkon fixiä asfalttipyörätiellä. Aika hätkähtyttävän epäuskoinen fiilis! Hyvin se työntää kampea ylös ja nopeasti. Väittävät kyllä, että siihen nopeasti tottuu? Kuninkaiden pyörä.

----------


## Immo Laine

> ...Lopuksi vielä tyhmäilyä BMX radalla...



[Tykkää]

Ja tiistaina sitten paikalle! (sekä tietty myös maanantaina on treenit...)

----------


## Yeti

Oli mukava leppoisa lenkki, kiitos kaikille.





> ...
> Siitä ensivuoden Tahkosta.
> ...
> Onko se diili.



Mennään vaan.

----------


## Ulla

Joo, vaille kasiin asti töissä ja sitten kotiin odottamaan mekaanikkoa, joka lyhensi viimein pivotin takajarruletkun. -40 cm, -8 g, vain xxs-kokoisille pyörille. 
Oi oisinpa ollut mukana lenkillä! Komea letka on ollut.

----------


## bomba

> Oi oisinpa ollut mukana lenkillä!



+1, vaan kun olin itsekin töissä... Kiva että muilla oli hauskaa  :Hymy:

----------


## HAK

> Se lähtö on kai kello 05? ....



Kun en löytänyt mitään infoa vielä ensivuoden lähdöistä, enkä vanhoistakaan, niin laitoin Terolle maastoon.fi s-postia, että olisi hienoa ajaa sellainen auringonlasku/hyvää yötä+auringonnousu/hyvää huomenta+hauskaa päivää "JukolaTahko".    :Kieli pitkällä: 

Hulluja haaveita. Lets see. Nyt muuta väliin.

----------


## greenman

> [Tykkää]



[En tykkää]

Komea pannutus toisessa hypyssä. Alastulo kemeasti keula edellä vastapattiin ja siitä suorinvartaloin kerien tatamiin. Muutama perus naarmu ja oikea ranne nyt aika hellänä. Satulakin otti jotain damagea. Ei voi tommosella leveällä hiekkaradalla pysyä pystyssä. Parempi jatkossakin pysyä kivikossa. Voi olla, että jää tiistain kisa väliin, kun ei ole oikein hyvää kalustoa. Läskipyöräkin on kappaleina.

Alkumatkasta kävin kotona kiristämässä kammet, kun ei pikkuavaimilla kenttäolosuhteissa saanut riittävän tiukalle. Navigoin Luolavuoreen, jossa sain letkan uudestaan kiinni.

----------


## MTB 50+

Tahkon vajaalle pitkälle matkalle (180km)  olisi parasta päästä jo 00.00. Silloin siellä on todella  hienoa. Aurinko nousee ...  ja perilläkin on joskus  iltapäivällä.

----------


## Pave

> Voi olla, että jää tiistain kisa väliin, kun ei ole oikein hyvää kalustoa. Läskipyöräkin on kappaleina.



Tarviikko lainapyörää? Järjestyy haluttaessa...

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Tuli aikoinaan opittua, että mitä parempi maastoauto niin sitä  hankalampaan paikkaan pääsee jumiin. Onkohan se nyt sitten niin, että  mitä parempi maastopyörä niin sitä isompia pannuja tulee. Toivottavasti kaikki kolhiintuneet toipuu nopeasti.

Immolle tiedoksi, että greenmanin pannut tuli kakkoshyppyrillä. Itselläkin siinä yksi pieni tilanne. Ja se on se paikka josta olen antanut palautetta jo aiemminkin. Ei siinä muuten mitään, mutta kun tällainen hidas ja kankea hämäläinen, jolla ei ole käsiä, jalkoja, kykyjä eikä rohkeutta, ei vain uskalla ajaa siitä riittävän lujaa. Sen hyppyrin uudelleenmuotoilun jälkeen en muuten ole käynyt BMX:ää ulkoiluttamassa. Ei oikein ole mieltä lähteä sinne jarruttelemaan. Mun mielestä siis sitä kakkoshyppyriä olisi syytä muokata jotenkin. Täyttää ja/tai pidentää sitä kuoppaa tai vaihtoehtoisesti muotoilla jotenkin kokonaan toisenlaiseksi. Toki ajomiehet siitä osaa vetää enkä tiedä tarviiko muista välittääkään. Toisaalta kuopan jonkinasteinen täyttäminen ei haittaisi tuplan hyppääviä yhtään. Siirtyisin toki velolle, mutta huomasin just eilen etten jaksa polkea sitä kierrosta enempää.  :Hymy:

----------


## marmar

> Kiva lenkki oli, Peippo veti hyvät polut ja ajaa kyllä kuin pikakelatulla videonauhalla. Onneksi pahahkon näköisissä kaatumisissa ei tapahtunut pahoja. Kiitos koko porukalle!



Hauska lenkki oli ja kaikki polut mulle täysin uusia. Pikkasen painoi loppulenkistä edellisen päivän rengastien kierto, jossa ajoa reilu 200 km 45 kiloinen kärry perässä. Taisin olla yksi niistä leppoisan lenkkivauhdin takaajista, kun olin ison osan ajasta vetäjän perässä jarruttelemassa. Mielestäni hyvin vedetty lenkki taas jälleen kerran.

Oli hauskaa seurata Peipon menoa ja opiskella ajolinjoja. Paikoitellen aloittelijan silmin vauhti oli aika uskomaton. Itsekin vedin nurin, kun kuvittelin, että kai tuosta perästä nyt puolella Peipon vauhdista selviää. 
Ei riittänyt taidot, renkaan pito ja pyörän ominaisuudet. Pääsyy aloittelijan taidoissa. Lähti etupyörä luistamaan liukkaan kiven päältä ja loppu onkin sitten historiaa. 

Ensimmäinen luisto oikeni ja vauhdinkin sain tippumaan kävelyvauhtiin. Kuvittelin jo selvinneeni pelkällä säihkähdyksellä, mutta ajolinja oli siinä vaiheessa ihan jossain muualla, kuin piti ja ajoin sitten uudestaan eturenkaan toisen kiven päälle, josta etutengas sivuluisussa seuraavan kiven kylkeen. Ja pyörän sivusta kädet edellä kivikkoon. Oliko tuo sitten STB, kun kuski menee tangon sivusta ohi.  :Hymy:  Polven kolautin kiveen, mutta onni onnettomuudessa oli, että mulla oli kevyet polvisuojat päällä ja oikeassa paikassa, eli polven ja kiven välissä. 

No ei ollut turha lenkki. Opinpahan taas loukkaantumatta ainakin yhden tärkeän asian lisää. Opettele ensin ajamaan kuivalla kelillä ja lisää vasta sitten vauhtia kostealla alustalla   :Hymy:  

Toinen hyvä opetus oli, että suojista on iloa vain kun ne on päällä. Pitäisköhän hankkia kyynärsuojatkin tai ainakin laittaa pitkähihainen paita ja hanskat päälle. Sen verran ikävän näköistä jälkeä tuli nähtyä ...

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Toinen hyvä opetus oli, että...



Tuli tästä mieleen... Vaikkei itse aiokaan kaatua, niin pieni ensiapusetti ei olisi kenelläkään pahasta. Esim. puhdistustarpeita, laastaria, sideharsoa - ei paljoa paina repussa ja voi olla isoksi avuksi jollekin.

----------


## marmar

> Tuli aikoinaan opittua, että mitä parempi maastoauto niin sitä  hankalampaan paikkaan pääsee jumiin. Onkohan se nyt sitten niin, että  mitä parempi maastopyörä niin sitä isompia pannuja tulee. Toivottavasti kaikki kolhiintuneet toipuu nopeasti.



Voi olla. Mun kohdalla tietoisuus kehnosta etujousituksesta sai pitämään vauhdin maltillisena. Sitten kun tuli pyörästä riippumaton pannu, niin pieni vauhti takasi pienet vauriot. Pikkasen pesukoneelle töitä, etutenkaan pinnausta ja pari vaaleaa mustelmaa.

----------


## Pave

Oi niitä(kin) aikoja...



Makkara-ajelu 2003, matkassa kolmisenkymmentä (!) kuskia.
 Eksyin vaihteeksi wanhoihin gallerioihin...

----------


## Immo Laine

> ... pannut tuli kakkoshyppyrillä. Ja se on se paikka josta olen antanut palautetta jo aiemminkin.... Mun mielestä siis sitä kakkoshyppyriä olisi syytä muokata jotenkin.



Onhan se kakkoshyppyri varmaan tällä hetkellä teknisin, ainakin kovassa vauhdissa. Ja sellaiseksi se on tarkoitettukin ja tarkoituksella kaivettu syvemmäksi. Tämä kakkoshyppyrikin on kuitenkin lapsellisen helppo verrattuna lajityypilliseen hyppyriin, joten ei auta muuta kuin treenata lisää (esim. kuopan peittäminen levyllä jotta ylihyppäämistä on turvallisempi harjoitella) tai sitten vaan jarruttelee (onhan jarru pakollinen varuste bmx-race pyörissä toisin kuin temppuvehkeissä) se on ihan sallittua ja jopa suotavaa, jos pumppaamisnopeus jää polkemisnopeuden jalkoihin. Sitä voi sitten ekassa kaartessa polkea muut kiinni. Kakkoshyppyrin voi myös ajaa manuttamalla, ja tätähän voi harjoitella vaikka kotona sisällä.

----------


## Frank

> Tuli tästä mieleen... Vaikkei itse aiokaan kaatua, niin pieni ensiapusetti ei olisi kenelläkään pahasta. Esim. puhdistustarpeita, laastaria, sideharsoa - ei paljoa paina repussa ja voi olla isoksi avuksi jollekin.



Seuraavilla lenkeillä on, pari pientä ea-sidettä, haavapyyhkeitä ja jokunen laastari.

----------


## Pikke

Mäkin löysin sen kaipaamani Tatonkan ea-pussin. Siellä on jopa särkylääkkeitä...

----------


## PePa

Täältäkin kiitokset eilisestä lenkistä. Paljon oli uutta polkua, ja muutenkin hyvä fiilis.

----------


## greenman

> Tarviikko lainapyörää? Järjestyy haluttaessa...



Kiitos tarjouksesta. Taidan kuitenkin jättää väliin.

----------


## Pikke

Vähän kyllä jäi kaivelemaan se, etten päässyt pesemään haavoittunutta lähdevedellä. Hiukan sentään lohduttaa, että samainen vesi helpotti peipon oloa lenkin päätteeksi.

----------


## Copyfighter

> Vähän kyllä jäi kaivelemaan se, etten päässyt pesemään haavoittunutta lähdevedellä. Hiukan sentään lohduttaa, että samainen vesi helpotti peipon oloa lenkin päätteeksi.



Eiköhän tämä tule toistumaan.  :Leveä hymy:  Myös täällä ostettu läjä haavatarpeita + pannutustaskumatti.

----------


## Pikke

Miten olisi pannutustaskumatin sijaan Pois pelko, tulkoon rentous -taskumatti?

----------


## Matti H

> Mäkin löysin sen kaipaamani Tatonkan ea-pussin. Siellä on jopa särkylääkkeitä...



Jep, Partiovarusteessa näkyy olevan laaja valikoima ea-laukkuja. Ensi visiitillä tarttuu mukaan Camelbakiinkin mahtuva. Isolla repulla retkeillessä on ea-kamat kulkeneetkin mukana.





> pannutustaskumatti



Kaatopullon variaatio.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Frank

Mitäs kaikkea eilen mietittiinkään että pitää olla pannutusten varalta. Ilmalasta ja niskatuki ainakin  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## SuperD

> pannutustaskumatin



pannutustaskumatin, pannutustuskataskumatti, pannutustaskutuskamatti, pannutaskutuskamatti. Lähden kotiin

----------


## Pave

Ainakin jälkipuheista päätellen ollut eilen varsin hyvä meininki...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Copyfighter

> Lähden kotiin



Viikon paras päätöksesi.

----------


## Matti H

Sunnuntaicyclot perinteiseltä Hongkongilta. Tämänhetkisen sääennusteen mukaan tulee reippaasti vettä. Jotain harvemmin ajettua polkua ja/tai umpipusikkotunkkausta mielessä.

----------


## miku80

Miten ois lenkki huomenna Luolavuori/Ala-Lemu akselilla suht rauhallista vauhtia ja vois pysähdellä teknisempiin kohtiin hiomaan tekniikkaa.. Olis mieles muutama hyvä kivikko ja tekninen nousu.. Lähtö vois olla 10-11 Luolavuorelta..

----------


## Pikke

Pystyttekö ajamaan pikkevauhtia vai haluatteko mennä kovempaa?

----------


## miku80

Hitaimman mukaan .. Ja ajoaika niin kauan ku huvittaa ajella ..

----------


## Frank

Mahdollisesti myös huomenna mukaan. Riippuu siitä toteutuuko huominen kiekonheitto ja mihin aikaan.

----------


## Maik

Hirppariin! trailikuskien alamäki/friiraidiajot huomenna. Hyvää reeniä esim. Jämille  :Hymy:  tai mihin vaan. Hissit aukee klo 12.
Ea-pussukat mukaan :Sekaisin:

----------


## Pikke

Härregyyd! Sitten pitää ottaa fullface mukaan. No pitää miettiä, mitä sitä jaksaisi huomenna tehdä.

----------


## Frank

Jää ajot väliin huomenna, friba kutsuu.

----------


## Sti

> Miten ois lenkki huomenna Luolavuori/Ala-Lemu akselilla suht rauhallista vauhtia ja vois pysähdellä teknisempiin kohtiin hiomaan tekniikkaa.. Olis mieles muutama hyvä kivikko ja tekninen nousu.. Lähtö vois olla 10-11 Luolavuorelta..



1kpl ilmoittautuu tähän hitaaseen ajoon. Klo 10 @ puomin tykö hiekkaparkkiksella (karttalinkkiä en osaa laittaa-siinä siis mihin suurin osa reiteistä laskee)?

----------


## Pikke

Mä en kyllä osaa paikallistaa puomia. Saiskos vähän apuja? Ja mihinkäs auto kannattaisi parkkeerata? Olen siis ehkä tulossa.

----------


## Pikke

> Jää ajot väliin huomenna, friba kutsuu.



Jotkut tekee mitä vaan, ettei tarvitsisi siivota.

----------


## Frank

> Jotkut tekee mitä vaan, ettei tarvitsisi siivota.



Älä nyt, pesin just viis koneellista pyykkiä ja siivosin pianon päällisen  :Vink:

----------


## miku80

> Mä en kyllä osaa paikallistaa puomia. Saiskos vähän apuja? Ja mihinkäs auto kannattaisi parkkeerata? Olen siis ehkä tulossa.



http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...240759&lang=fi tuossa se puomi ja puomin viereen saa autonkin parkkiin.. 10 passaa hyvin joten olen silloin siellä..

----------


## Frank

Ajettiin Pikke siitä puomin ohi lauantaina kun päästiin pois metsästä ja lähdettiin ajamaan mäkeä ylös.

----------


## OlliR

Paikka on näemmä hyvin lähellä sitä missä jouduin eilen eksyksiin muusta porukasta. Oma vika kun lähdin hortoilemaan nopeampien perään mäkeen. Kun kerkesin tornille, ketään ei näkynyt enää missään. Onneksi oli Pikken numero puhelimessa. Pikke vahti mua loppulenkin enkä saanut lähteä enää omille teilleni. Ei jäänyt traumoja ja tulen eksymään jatkossakin yhteislenkeille! Huomenna en kerkeä aamulenkille, valitettavasti.

----------


## Sti

> http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...240759&lang=fi tuossa se puomi ja puomin viereen saa autonkin parkkiin.. 10 passaa hyvin joten olen silloin siellä..



Juuri tuota paikkaa tarkoitin, tämä sovittu.

----------


## Pikke

Heh...ruoska ja kova ääni tekee ihmeitä... No ei ollut sun syysi vaan ennemminkin ajokoiraosaston vika, että sä sinne mäelle jouduit ja eksyit porukasta. Palaute annettiin välittömästi tilanteen jälkeen ja nyt ne ehkä osaa olla ihmisiksi, hetken ainakin...

Juups, paikansin puomin karttalinkistä.

----------


## HAK

Hauskaa huomenta.

Heh... Pikke on Kuningatar.

----------


## Pikke

Juu juu, Pikke on keuhkovammakuningatar. Kun kroppa ei saa happea, niin paha sitä on yrittää liikuttaa. Piti jättää lenkki kesken ja riipii. Vissiin joku pöpö yrittää yliotetta musta.

Onnistuin muuten torstailenkin innoittamana tekemään ekan oikean otbeeni. On sitä odotettukin!

----------


## JiiH

Minäkin erkanin porukasta Ala-Lemussa, kun alkoi tuntua siltä, ettei enää ehkä ihan olla palauttavan lenkin puolella... viikon takaiset tyhmäilyt tuntuvat vielä. Melkein kolme tuntia tuli silti täyteen, kun palailin sieltä rauhallisesti metsäpätkiä myöten. Kovin oli tutut polut kasvaneet umpeen Korsuvuoressa ja muuallakin.

Hienoa oli pitkästä aikaa ajella porukassa metsässä ja hakea asfaltille kadonnutta maastotuntumaa, varsinkin kun nuo Luolavuoren polut ovat vähän vieraampia. Kiitos veturille.

----------


## Copyfighter

> Onnistuin muuten torstailenkin innoittamana tekemään ekan oikean otbeeni. On sitä odotettukin!



Me so proud. Me so happy.

----------


## Pikke

Mä en kylläkään vielä tässä vaiheessa rohjennut tehdä sitä asvaltille. Olihan tuossa kyllä kiviä, joihin olisi voinut osua, mutta mun mielestäni kannattaa aloittaa pehmeästi ja totuttaa kroppaa liikerataan.

----------


## JiiH

Se oli muuten oikein mallikelpoinen OTB, hienoa että sain olla läsnä todistamassa historiallista hetkeä.

Mun omasta ensimmäisestä OTB:stä muistan vain sen kun äiti kantoi minua kotiin, ja toisessa kädessä sillä oli mun täysjäykkä teräsrunkoinen sinkula.

----------


## miku80

Onnea Pikke:lle OTB neitsyyden menettämisestä! Löysitkö helposti takasin autolle? Kiitokset kaikille lenkkiseurasta..

----------


## Pikke

Juu löysin. En tiedä, meninkö lyhintä mahdollista reittiä, mutta ainakin selkeintä.

----------


## Copyfighter

> Mä en kylläkään vielä tässä vaiheessa rohjennut tehdä sitä asvaltille.



Tuohon asvaltti-OTB:hen kannattaa varautua huolella. Kymmeniä, ellei jopa satoja toistoja ja liikerata alkaa muodostua halutunlaiseksi. Myös sivuttaissuuntainen liikerata on siinä tapauksessa kannattavaa optimaalisen ihottuman aikaansaamiseksi.

----------


## Sti

> Onnea Pikke:lle OTB neitsyyden menettämisestä! Löysitkö helposti takasin autolle? Kiitokset kaikille lenkkiseurasta..



Kiitokset veturille ja lenkkiseuralle-hieno sää ja uutta polkua! Allekirjoittanut täytti sen toisen osuuden lenkkitakuista, kun eräässä laskussa tein 360-barspinnin. Tämän operaation yhteydessä etuvaihtajan triggeri osui runkoon ja murtui irti. Pieni vahinko, mutta siihen loppui etuvaihteiden käyttö. Kiitokset Jannelle nippusiteistä, tuon jollekin lenkille tilalle vastaavat.

-Simo

----------


## miku80

Sti: onni onnettomuudessa ettet kuitenkaan äkkipysähdyksen johdosta kaatunut sinne kivikkoon et mielummin murtunut triggerin panta ku murtunut jalka..

----------


## Frank

> Onnistuin muuten torstailenkin innoittamana tekemään ekan oikean otbeeni. On sitä odotettukin!



Siitä se lähtee, seuraavaksi harjoittelet juoksuOTB:n, voin opastaa miten se tehdään  :Vink: 

Huomenna vois mennä taas ajamaan Pääskyvuoren "kisareittiä" ympäri.

----------


## OlliR

Mihin aikaan Frank olet menossa ajamaan kisareittiä Pääskyvuoreen? Tulisin mielelläni mukaan jos huolit, mutta en pääse aamupäivällä. Iltapäiväksi lupaa vettä, muttei se minua haittaa.

----------


## Frank

Ei mulla niin väliä kun vieressä asun eikä muutakaan suunnitelmia huomiseksi ole. Olisko kahden maissa hyvä aika?

----------


## OlliR

On hyvä aika! Tulen tolpalle kahdeksi.

----------


## Ulla

Ajettiin tänään Maarian hiekkakuoppa-Jäkärlän luontopolku-sivukoukaus Haagaan-loput luontopolusta ja lopuksi Saramäen EK. Jäkärlän luontopolku muuttuu mielenkiintoiseksi kun sen ajaa "väärään suuntaan"!  :Hymy:  Suunnittelen ajavani jotain tämänpäiväisen kaltaista ympyräreittiä (n. 20 km ja 300 m nousua/kierros) kolmesti tässä joku päivä. Kaikkea se Syöte teettää...

----------


## makkeli

> Kaikkea se Syöte teettää...



Eihän tuolla Syötteellä onneksi ole edes yhtään mäkeä. 

Reittikartasta katsottuna ns. mäet:
1. loivaa soratiepyörätietä, ei hapota.
2. Tätä ei aja kukaan, osa taluttaisi alaskin päin.
3. Ainoa ehkä mäki, mutta tätä ei enää jaksa, talutetaan tämäkin.

----------


## Pikke

Ei oo hyvä olo, aivastuttaa, kröhityttää, viluttaa ja päätä särkee. Saas nähdä, mitä tästä kehittyy, vaikka saanko taltutettua.

----------


## kari kangassalo

itelle sopii aikataulu kerrankin niin hyvin että minäkin tulen klo 2 tolpalle. jos ja kun en pysy vauhdissa niin lähen kesken lenkin pois.

----------


## Matti H

> Eihän tuolla Syötteellä onneksi ole edes yhtään mäkeä. 
> 
> Reittikartasta katsottuna ns. mäet:
> 1. loivaa soratiepyörätietä, ei hapota.
> 2. Tätä ei aja kukaan, osa taluttaisi alaskin päin.
> 3. Ainoa ehkä mäki, mutta tätä ei enää jaksa, talutetaan tämäkin.



Singlespeed-maastopolkupyörällä Syötteen huipulle runtatessa saavutin jonkinlaisen maitohappoeuforian tilan. Hauska mäki joka menee taluttaessa hukkaan.

Tuonne Syötteelle täytyy kyllä joku vuosi päästä. Hiukan vaan mietityttää lainaus reittiselostuksesta:





> Taitava kuski selättää reitin varmasti täysjäykälläkin pyörällä, mutta  järjestäjä suosittelee jousitettua, kunnollista maastopyörää



Jos ei ole tollasta? Missä kohdassa tämä meni vikaan?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Frank

> Jos ei ole tollasta? Missä kohdassa tämä meni vikaan?



Onhan tuossa se taitava kuski-juttu. Tarkoittaakohan tuo "selättäminen" sitä että on koko ajan selällään kun ei pysy pystyssä  :Nolous:

----------


## Pikke

Sitähän se tietty tarkoittaa!

----------


## Matti H

Ei pysty menemään selälleen kun ei osaa keulia.

----------


## Pikke

Voidaan Frankin kanssa opettaa sulle over the sadle -tekniikka. Hirmu kevyesti sillä pääsee katolleen.

----------


## Matti H

Täytyy lähteä selkeästi kikkailulenkille!

----------


## SuperD

Tarveis (edelleen) pestä Tahkopyörä mutta hommasta ei tule mitään kun makaa soffalla. Onneksi päivän tolppalenkki lähtee muutaman minuutin päästä ettei ehdi sinnekään. 

Pikke & Frank: Positiivisesti ajatellen tuo selälleen kaatuminen on vaan ylikehittynyt manuaali

----------


## Pikke

Mä en ole kyllä piiitkään aikaan itse reenannut tota, pitäisi varmaan alkaa verestää taitoja. Pidetäänkö seuraavaksi kaikki kaatuu -lenkki, kun viime torstailenkillä vain noin puolet oli turvallaan?

----------


## HAK

> .........Jos ei ole tollasta? Missä kohdassa tämä meni vikaan?



Ehkä siinä, että Matti ei vaan tiedä mikä on kunnollinen maastopyörä.

----------


## Matti H

> Ehkä siinä, että Matti ei vaan tiedä mikä on kunnollinen maastopyörä.



Vuonna 2006, ennen kuin rakensin ensimmäisen sinkulani, olin aivan tavallinen maastokuski pitkäjoustoisine täpäreineni. Valitettavasti homma vaan lähti ensimmäisestä kokeilusta raiteilta. Porttiteoria, tiätsä. Kammottavinta on se, että tämä tuntuu olevan tarttuvaa.

Eppuja lainatakseni:

Nimeni on Otto von Töttenbäri /
musta piti tulla lääkäri /
sitten kuulin radiosta Hollea /
aloin heti vetää pollea

----------


## SuperD

Nopeasti summeeraten esityslistalle on nostettu seuraavaa:
1) Ullan SyöteSimulaatio jossa ajetaan 60km väärään suuntaan (saako tähän osallistua myös muut?)
2) idea MTB Turun bmx mestaruuskilpailuista tiistaina. Immo kehittelee sopevia sarjoja naamakirjan puolella
3) SohvaCyclo; Akin parin viikon takaista reittiä mukaillen. Hiekkatietä, kelviä ja helppoja polkuja matalalla sykkeellä 3h / 60km
4) Hirvensalossa alamäkipainotteista ajoa TAI paikallisten polkujen seurailuja Hannun(?) vetämänä

Lisäksi tietysti sunnuntaicyclot joka ajetaan vaikka ei sataisi. Torstaisin ajetaan torstailenkki, loogista.
Eikös tuossa nyt ole puuhaa yhdelle viikolle?

----------


## Frank

Ollin ja Karin kanssa kolme kierrosta Pääskyvuorta, märkää, liukasta, kuraista mutta niin mukavaa. Raivattiin parit polut niin pääsee paremmin ajamaan, ei katkottu mitään, siirreltiin vaan risuja ja tukkeja polulta. 
Kierroksella mittaa 4km. Niin ja pannutustakuukin tuli hoidettua, mutta ei mun toimesta kun laitoin polvarit ennen lähtöä  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Ulla

Juu, tietysti mun ympyrälenkille saa tulla mukaan!  :Hymy:  Hiljaista vauhtia ja tauot minimissä. Minulla siis. Hitaasti perässä ajavaa Ullaa odotellessa tulee tietenkin taukoja enemmän.

----------


## Pikke

> Niin ja pannutustakuukin tuli hoidettua, mutta ei mun toimesta kun laitoin polvarit ennen lähtöä



Hyvä poika! *tapu tapu päähän*

----------


## OlliR

> Ollin ja Karin kanssa kolme kierrosta Pääskyvuorta, märkää, liukasta, kuraista mutta niin mukavaa. Raivattiin parit polut niin pääsee paremmin ajamaan, ei katkottu mitään, siirreltiin vaan risuja ja tukkeja polulta. 
> Kierroksella mittaa 4km. Niin ja pannutustakuukin tuli hoidettua, mutta ei mun toimesta kun laitoin polvarit ennen lähtöä



Jeps, kiitos Frankille opastuksesta! Mukava reitti, mutta niin sokkeloinen etten kolmen kierroksen jälkeenkään osaisi ajaa yksin sitä oikein. Pannutustakuu, hep! Kevyt sivuttainen otb, ei täysiä pisteitä takana ajavan mukaan.

----------


## kari kangassalo

Kiitos kovasti munkin puolestani, hauska reitti.Varissuon suuntaan kotiin mennessä oli vielä oikein kivaa pätkää joka päättyi siihen varissuon pommisuojajäähallin sisäänkäynnin kohdalle.

OTB:stä: Mielestäni ei ollut puhdas otb, koska koko vartalo ei mennyt  sarvien yli. Vai mikä on tyylipuhdas? nyt määritelmiä kehiin. Alastulokin oli vaan kyljelleen eikä selälleen tai päälleen, kuten itsellä on tapana se tehdä. 
Joka tapauksessa nämä kaatumiset ja otb:t tuovat ainakin hauskaa tarinointia tänne foorumille, kunhan ei tule oikeita vammoja. Henkisistä ei puhuta.

----------


## Ulla

> Ehkä siinä, että Matti ei vaan tiedä mikä on kunnollinen maastopyörä.







> Vuonna 2006, ennen kuin rakensin ensimmäisen sinkulani, olin aivan tavallinen maastokuski pitkäjoustoisine täpäreineni.



MOT

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Mä oon kerran tehnyt todistajien läsnäollessa niin hyvän OTB:n ettei mun tarvii enää toistaa. Google todistaa kun kuusenoksaa ei enää ole. Valitettavasti en itse nähnyt, enkä juuri ehtinyt tajutakaan. Nopeasti harjateräs pysäyttää pyörän kun pääsee eturenkaan pinnojen väliin noin 20 km/h vauhdista.

Tsekkasin ja ilmasin äsken pari takajarrua malleja LX ja Saint. Nyt taas pyörii molemmissa fillareissa takarenkaat - toivottavasti. Jaksaisko sitä mitään polkea. Sohva vetää puoleensa.

Eilen nuorison kanssa eväsretkellä Kuhankuonon Karpalopolulla. Kuhankuonolta kaakkoon uusia pitkoksia, joista alle kouluikäinenkin totesi että onpas rumat. Isä on samaa mieltä!

----------


## Pikke

Oih, mäkin muistan sen ajan, kun MattiH ulkoilutti vaan Koiraa. Silloin meteliä piti sekä kuski että pyörä. *muistelee*

----------


## artzi

> MOT



Noista pitkoksista tuli mieleen, että kuka nyt Syötteelle menee... siellä on niitä ylä-/alamäkipitkoksia. Mielenkiintoisia varsinkin märällä ilmalla. Niissä on siis semmoinen paksun lankun verran porrasta liitoksissa, viistetty loivemmaksi, mutta silti... 

Nastoilla ajavat menisi lujaa sateen sattuessa   :Hymy:  Voipi olla että osa ei ole kisareitissä, kun näyttää olevan vähän mukailtu MTB-reiteistä.

----------


## Hel02

> Nopeasti summeeraten esityslistalle on nostettu seuraavaa:
> 1) Ullan SyöteSimulaatio jossa ajetaan 60km väärään suuntaan (saako tähän osallistua myös muut?)
> 2) idea MTB Turun bmx mestaruuskilpailuista tiistaina. Immo kehittelee sopevia sarjoja naamakirjan puolella
> 3) SohvaCyclo; Akin parin viikon takaista reittiä mukaillen. Hiekkatietä, kelviä ja helppoja polkuja matalalla sykkeellä 3h / 60km
> 4) Hirvensalossa alamäkipainotteista ajoa TAI paikallisten polkujen seurailuja Hannun(?) vetämänä
> 
> 
> Lisäksi tietysti sunnuntaicyclot joka ajetaan vaikka ei sataisi. Torstaisin ajetaan torstailenkki, loogista.
> Eikös tuossa nyt ole puuhaa yhdelle viikolle?



Kohdan 4 mukaisesti ajattelin tarjota tiistailenkiksi tutustumista Hirvensalon maastoihin. Reitti voi olla kallioilla ylösalas jumpaa tahi tutustumista paikalliseen polkuverkkoon. Lähtöpaikkana olkoon laskettelukeskuksen parkkipaikka ja startti vaikkapa klo 1800. Vauhti pidetään sopivana ja tarvittaessa "teknisempiä" kohtia kokeillaan useampaan otteeseen. Mieleni on avoin muillekin ehdotuksille ja Hirvensalon polut siirtyvät mentaalisesti vaikka BMX-radalle.

----------


## Hel02

Meni kaikki lainauslaatikkoon :Nolous: . Asia kuitenkin selvinnee ja löytyy lainauksen sisältä. Loogista vai mitä?

----------


## artzi

> Nopeasti summeeraten esityslistalle on nostettu seuraavaa:
> 1) Ullan SyöteSimulaatio jossa ajetaan 60km väärään suuntaan (saako tähän osallistua myös muut?)
> 2) idea MTB Turun bmx mestaruuskilpailuista tiistaina. Immo kehittelee sopevia sarjoja naamakirjan puolella
> 3) SohvaCyclo; Akin parin viikon takaista reittiä mukaillen. Hiekkatietä, kelviä ja helppoja polkuja matalalla sykkeellä 3h / 60km
> 4) Hirvensalossa alamäkipainotteista ajoa TAI paikallisten polkujen seurailuja Hannun(?) vetämänä
> 
> Lisäksi tietysti sunnuntaicyclot joka ajetaan vaikka ei sataisi. Torstaisin ajetaan torstailenkki, loogista.
> Eikös tuossa nyt ole puuhaa yhdelle viikolle?



Eikä tässä vielä kaikki! Artzi kuulemma suunnittelee ke vp:lle Kaanaa - Naantali ajelua. Lähtöaikaa esim. täältä voi rukata sen mukaan jos joku haluaa mukaan. Sieltä on hankala kerätä pidempää polustoa, mutta osa on niin hienoa, että voinee ajella vaikka molempiin suuntiin. Osa ennenäkemätöntä polkua, pieni osa jopa "polkua"!

----------


## Frank

Onneksi on ens viikolla iltavuoro, ei tartte miettiä mihin osallistuu ja minkä jättää väliin kun on niin paljon kaikkea suunnitteilla  :Kieli pitkällä: 
Tietty aamupäivisin olis aikaa........

----------


## Pikke

Ja onneksi mä olen kipeä, niin ei myöskään tarvi osallistua... No ei sentään, mieluummin olisin kunnossa. Nyt on itse asiassa just sellainen ärsyttävä olotila, etten ole kunnolla sairas enkä terve, vaan jotain siltä väliltä ja ihan veto veks.

----------


## HAK

> MOT



Oho, ja noin nättikin vielä, olen äimän käkenä.

----------


## Mika.t

Hirvensalolle ääni täältä! Kiinnostaa kovasti ne polut :Hymy:

----------


## Ulla

Veto on veks vaikken ole pyöräillyt tänään yhtään. Rihtasin (Paven neuvoilla tietysti) Pivotin kiekot suoriksi. Kun rihtausteline on nyt kaivettu esille kaiken roinan takaa, meinasin tehdä saman maantiepyörän takakiekolle. Tarkempi tutkiskelu osoitti kuitenkin navan hyvin rouheaksi ja nyt on sitten kiekko purettu osiin ja todettu, että vaikka tallissa on ********** kaikkea roinaa, niin ei tuohon sopivia kartioita. Onneksi lähipäivien sääennusteet eivät ole maantielenkkiä suosivia. En enää tutki tarkemmin työmatkapyörää, ajan vaan. En jaksa säätää ja korjata.

*TARVITSEEKO JOKU VIELÄ NIITÄ PYÖRÄTELINEITÄ?* Kuuluvat osastoon ******** roina ja lähtevät metallinkeräykseen jos ei kukaan kaipaa.

----------


## Pikke

Mä voisin ottaa.

----------


## Frank

Mahtaiskos sellaisen pyörätelineen saada mahtumaan olohuoneeseen  :Sekaisin:

----------


## timppi

> *TARVITSEEKO JOKU VIELÄ NIITÄ PYÖRÄTELINEITÄ?* Kuuluvat osastoon ******** roina ja lähtevät metallinkeräykseen jos ei kukaan kaipaa.



Voi perhana.. Anteeksi, mutta tää on nyt päässyt kaiken remontin keskellä unohtumaan täysin. Mä varasin yhden, ja jos on vielä tallella, niin käyn vaikka huomenna jossain kohtaa hakemassa..

----------


## Ulla

Noutokoordinaatteja luovutetaan yksityisviestitse/puhelimitse/sähköpostitse ja telineet otetaan mukaan tiistaina BMX-radalle.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Eikä tässä vielä kaikki! Artzi kuulemma suunnittelee ke vp:lle Kaanaa - Naantali ajelua. Lähtöaikaa esim. täältä voi rukata sen mukaan jos joku haluaa mukaan. Sieltä on hankala kerätä pidempää polustoa, mutta osa on niin hienoa, että voinee ajella vaikka molempiin suuntiin. Osa ennenäkemätöntä polkua, pieni osa jopa "polkua"!



Salaperäistä meininkiä. Saattais kiinnostaa, mutta ei oo vp. Ja olis kai muutakin tekemistä illalla. Huom! Samaisena iltana myös Turku-rastit Naantalin Luolalassa.

----------


## artzi

> Salaperäistä meininkiä. Saattais kiinnostaa, mutta ei oo vp. Ja olis kai muutakin tekemistä illalla. Huom! Samaisena iltana myös Turku-rastit Naantalin Luolalassa.



Luolala? Mihinkähän päin ne lähtee metsää etsimään, onko tietoa? Miten iso jengin tuo vetää paikalle? Vaikka eipä suunnistajaa pitäisi 1, pööräilijän haittaavan, kun siellä pyörii enemmän niitä kanssasuunistajia kuitenkin puskissa suhistelemassa. Ja ne on kaikki nopeampia kuin minä...

----------


## Baas 009

Rastit lähtevät tuolta. Ja varmaankin rontustelevat siinä eteläpuolella olevassa maastossa. http://opaskartta.turku.fi/Web/Defau...u&language=fin
Riippuu täysin kelistä, mutta huippusään sattuessa 500+ suunnistajaa saattaa olla.

Kiitoksia Matille eilisestä Maasto"cyclo"lenkistä. Jatkossakin saavun vetäjän ollessa hieman vajaakuntoinen, niin saatan pysyä perässä.
Lenkki oli erittäin passeli, ja tämmöiselle tapaukselle ihan oikeaa kuntoilua. Luvattu umpipusikkotunkkauskin toteutui.

----------


## Matti H

Jees, cyclot ajettiin Rusko-Kaarina-yhteistyönä. Kiitos kaikille, kivaa oli.

Vajaakuntoisuus, johon Baas viittaa, sai alkunsa torstailenkin kotimatkasta. Runttasin patoutuneella energialla Lausteen hiihtomajan pulkkamäkeä ylös, ja viimeisellä kallionnyppylällä takapyörä sutaisi yrittäessäni nostaa kynnyksen yli. Siitä sitten osuma stemmiin pienellä marginaalilla. Luulin selvinneeni rumalla ja esittelykelvottomalla mustelmalla, mutta oikea puoli sai rysäyksessä ilmeisen kovan iskun. Torstaista saakka on tuntunut siltä, kun olisi kylkiluu murtunut, syvään hengittäessä henki salpautuu ja kipu on muutenkin aika ankara. Eilisen lenkin jälkeen ei sitten tarvinnut enää edes kävellä suorassa. Aamulla poistuin sängystä vierimällä. ****n *****.

Niistä Syötteen pitkoksista...



Yritän Ulla hakea telineen tänään tai huomenna!

----------


## TeKu

Tällä kunnolla itse uskaltaudun sunnuntailenkille vasta, kun vetäjä on sen verran vajaakuntoinen että esim. toinen jalka on kipsissä ja vähintään toinen käsi kantositeessä  :Hymy: 
Eilinen lenkkinne oli varmaankin kulkenut jossain Kesämäen metsissä, koska meidän tenava jossain vaiheessa tuli sanomaan, että _"isi isi, tosta meni äsken ainakin ööö.... seitsemän maastopyörää ohi."_

----------


## Ulla

Elekee nyt hyvä ihmiset pelotelko minua niillä Syötteen pitkoksilla. Retkeilemäänhän sinne mennään.  :Hymy: 

Telineitä voi noutaa tänään klo 20 alkaen. Timpille, MattiH:lle ja Pikkelle on varattu teline, sitten ne on loppu.

----------


## SuperD

^ Mä voin Ulla tulla hakemaan sen rihtauspukin jos se vie liikaa tilaa....  :Vink: 

Viikon lukujärjestystä, saa soveltaa:
Ma: Aina sataa!
Ti: Tarjolla samanaikaisesta kahta aktiviteettia: 1) Hel02 vetää TeemaTiistain Hirvensalon poluilla. Startti klo 18 slalomparkilta. 2) Bemaxia Kuppiksella alk klo 18.
Ke: @*Artzi*: Mimmottos aikaan meinasit lähteä keskiviikkona? Retkeily kyseisessä suunnassa kiinnostaa, olen myös melko flexiibeli ajankohtien suhteen. Iltapäivä ehkä parempi jos jotain pitää arpoa. Tulen Turgun suunnalta joten voin nyppästä LVI-liikkeeltä halukkaita mukaan lenkin lähtöpaikalle Raisiåån.
To: Torstailenkki Impparista
Pe: SohvaCyclo?
La / Su: Ullan kuuskymppiset?

Forecan sääprofeetat suosivat ulkoilua tällä viikolla, ajetaanny!

----------


## PePa

> Ke: @*Artzi*: Mimmottos aikaan meinasit lähteä keskiviikkona? Retkeily kyseisessä suunnassa kiinnostaa, olen myös melko flexiibeli ajankohtien suhteen. Iltapäivä ehkä parempi jos jotain pitää arpoa. Tulen Turgun suunnalta joten voin nyppästä LVI-liikkeeltä halukkaita mukaan lenkin lähtöpaikalle Raisiåån.



Tää kiinnostais. Jos vauhti siirtymälläkään ei ole ihan ajokoiraa ni voisin tulla mukaan. Iltapäivän puolella voisin irtautua töistäkin aika joustavasti.

----------


## greenman

> Jees, cyclot ajettiin Rusko-Kaarina-yhteistyönä. Kiitos kaikille, kivaa oli.
> 
> Vajaakuntoisuus, johon Baas viittaa, sai alkunsa torstailenkin kotimatkasta. Runttasin patoutuneella energialla Lausteen hiihtomajan pulkkamäkeä ylös, ja viimeisellä kallionnyppylällä takapyörä sutaisi yrittäessäni nostaa kynnyksen yli. Siitä sitten osuma stemmiin pienellä marginaalilla. Luulin selvinneeni rumalla ja esittelykelvottomalla mustelmalla, mutta oikea puoli sai rysäyksessä ilmeisen kovan iskun. Torstaista saakka on tuntunut siltä, kun olisi kylkiluu murtunut, syvään hengittäessä henki salpautuu ja kipu on muutenkin aika ankara. Eilisen lenkin jälkeen ei sitten tarvinnut enää edes kävellä suorassa. Aamulla poistuin sängystä vierimällä. ****n *****.



Pain is weakness leaving the body, Yeah.

nimin. Ranne alkaa jo taipua.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Voi Kuurankukka. Koitas nyt Matti pysyä läjässä.

Ala/ylämäkipitkokset on kivoja - paitsi ylämäki. Simpsiöllä ja Oloksella oon kokeillu. Syötteellä pitäis käydä retkellä ihan jo sen takia, että siellä on kieltämisen sijaan panostettu fillarointiin. Iso peukku.

Mitäköhän tämän päivän "aina sataa" ajosessio pitää sisällään? BMX-treeniä jotkut ainakin haaveilivat. Vois harkita jos poutaantuu ennen kuin on myöhä... Ilmoitelkaa jos ootte menossa.

----------


## artzi

> Ke: @*Artzi*: Mimmottos aikaan meinasit lähteä keskiviikkona? Retkeily kyseisessä suunnassa kiinnostaa, olen myös melko flexiibeli ajankohtien suhteen. Iltapäivä ehkä parempi jos jotain pitää arpoa. Tulen Turgun suunnalta joten voin nyppästä LVI-liikkeeltä halukkaita mukaan lenkin lähtöpaikalle Raisiåån.







> Tää kiinnostais. Jos vauhti siirtymälläkään ei ole ihan ajokoiraa ni voisin tulla mukaan. Iltapäivän puolella voisin irtautua töistäkin aika joustavasti.



Iltapäivä siis... mikä on PePa:n iltapäivä, eli lähtöaika täältä, 13.00 ehkä? Minä tulen kanssa keskustasta, eli voinen peesailla Superia lähtöpaikalle. Mää en osaa edes uida ajokoiraa, vain mäyräkoiraa  :No huh!:  .

----------


## PePa

> Iltapäivä siis... mikä on PePa:n iltapäivä, eli lähtöaika täältä, 13.00 ehkä? Minä tulen kanssa keskustasta, eli voinen peesailla Superia lähtöpaikalle. Mää en osaa edes uida ajokoiraa, vain mäyräkoiraa  .



Sanokaa milloin lähdetään lvi liikkeeltä, ni tulen paikalle. Mulle sopii oikeestaan mikä vaan.

----------


## Pave

Se metsuri?!?

----------


## Matti H

> Pain is weakness leaving the body, Yeah.
> 
> nimin. Ranne alkaa jo taipua.



Kävin kaiken varalta arvauskeskuksen röntgenissä. Ei ainakaan heti kattomalla löytynyt kuin verenpurkaumia. Huomenna soittelevat perään jos jotain löytyy. Buranaa vaan koneeseen, mtbSeikkailuun on vielä 11 päivää.

----------


## marmar

> Kävin kaiken varalta arvauskeskuksen röntgenissä. Ei ainakaan heti kattomalla löytynyt kuin verenpurkaumia. Huomenna soittelevat perään jos jotain löytyy. Buranaa vaan koneeseen, mtbSeikkailuun on vielä 11 päivää.



Buranaa huomattavasti tehokkaampaa ainakin minulla on ollut voltaren emulgel kipugeeli. Saa apteekista ilman reseptiä.

----------


## Mika.t

Tänään olis sitten hirvesalossa ajoa?

----------


## MTB 50+

> Buranaa huomattavasti tehokkaampaa ainakin minulla on ollut voltaren emulgel kipugeeli. Saa apteekista ilman reseptiä.



Hevoslinmentti  Agrimarketista n.15€/kg on paljon tehokkaampaa kuin Voltaren  tms. geelit. Siis  ihan vakavissaa, lääkäri neuvoi tämän minulle ja  kyllä  toimii.

----------


## PePa

> Sanokaa milloin lähdetään lvi liikkeeltä, ni tulen paikalle. Mulle sopii oikeestaan mikä vaan.



Muotoilen uudelleen, väärinkäsitysten välttämiseksi. Mulle sopii siis hyvin tuo klo 13:00 lähtö kaanaasta. Minkä verran aikaa menee siirtymään?
Matkan varrelle tietysti saa muotoiltua melko polkupainoitteisen matkan, jos niin haluaa... Mitä SuperD:llä ja artzilla on mielessä?

Mäyräkoira kuulostaa munki korvaan paljon paremmalta.  :Hymy:

----------


## Frank

> Hevoslinmentti  Agrimarketista n.15€/kg on paljon tehokkaampaa kuin Voltaren  tms. geelit. Siis  ihan vakavissaa, lääkäri neuvoi tämän minulle ja  kyllä  toimii.



Tuo tosiaan toimii ja sitä löytyy sekä viilentävänä että lämmittävänä versiona. Kannattaa pestä kädet todella huolella laiton jälkeen tai käyttää hanskoja, tuote ei tunnu kivalta jos sitä on jäänyt käsiin ja käy tarpeillaan.  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Matti H

Löytyy linimentit ja geelit. Heppalinimentti on meillä hammastahnan lailla kulutustavaraa.

Ei satu kun ei liiku.

----------


## Hel02

> Tänään olis sitten hirvesalossa ajoa?



Kyllä vain, koska TeemaTiistai sai ainakin yhden kannattavan äänen. Tapaamme laskettelukeskuksen parkkiksella klo 18.

Voisitko SuperR(ehtori) laatia joka sunnuntai lukujärjestyksen tulevalle viikolle? Tuosta on niin helppo poimia itselle sopivat aktiviteetit. Tälläkin viikolla yksi sopii  :Irvistys:

----------


## Juice

Olis *taas* iltavapaata tiedossa, mutta mennäkkö hidastamaan hirpparilaisten vauhta vai "nojapyöräilemään" bemaxille? On se kauheeta kun aktiiviset urheilijat järjestävät näin paljon tapahtumia.

Menee pikku nuppi ihan sekasin jos ei jo ole.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Nimenomaan Juice!! Elämän vaikeita päätöksiä. Entten, tentten, teelika, mentten,  Specialized, Scott, Intense, Specialized, Scott, Intense, Specialized,  Scott, Intense, Specialized, Scott, Intense, Specialized, Scott, yksi,  lähti, tästä, pelistä, pois! Entten, tentten, teelika, mentten,  Specialized, Intense, Specialized, Intense, Specialized, Intense,  Specialized, Intense....

----------


## Frank

Töistä pyydetty iltalomaa, siis BMX

----------


## Juice

> Nimenomaan Juice!! Elämän vaikeita päätöksiä. Entten, tentten, teelika, mentten,  Specialized, Scott, Intense, Specialized, Scott, Intense, Specialized,  Scott, Intense, Specialized, Scott, Intense, Specialized, Scott, yksi,  lähti, tästä, pelistä, pois! Entten, tentten, teelika, mentten,  Specialized, Intense, Specialized, Intense, Specialized, Intense,  Specialized, Intense....



Näyttää niitä onkelmii muillaki oleva. Akille voisin sanoa notta ota pessu.

----------


## Juice

Maailmassa monta on hassunhauskaa asiaa ne askarrutta paskarruttaa pienä polkijaa. Joo ei täs sitte muuta.

----------


## SuperD

Ota Aki Intense. Juice Hirvensaloon klo 18. 

Huomenna keskiviikkona startti LVI liikkeeltä klo 13. Suunta polkuja pitkin kohti raisiota, jossa välilasku Artzin lenkin starttipaikalla klo 14. Halukkaat voi tulla siitä kyytiin. Siitä eteenpäin silkkaa tunkkausta n. tuntia.

----------


## Mika.t

> Ota Aki Intense. Juice Ruissaloon klo 18. 
> 
> Huomenna keskiviikkona startti LVI liikkeeltä klo 13. Suunta polkuja pitkin kohti raisiota, jossa välilasku Artzin lenkin starttipaikalla klo 14. Halukkaat voi tulla siitä kyytiin. Siitä eteenpäin silkkaa tunkkausta n. tuntia.



Tarkotit kai Hirvensaloon  :Hymy:

----------


## SuperD

Nii just. On vissiin jotain satanut kun nuo kadut oli märkiä?

----------


## greenman

Vettä luulisin, vaikka en voi olla varma kun en nähnyt.

Yritän ehtiä ainakin katselemaan kupittaalle. Jos ehtii ilmoittautua niin kai sitä voi vähän rataakin kiertää.

----------


## Juice

> Ota Aki Intense. Juice Hirvensaloon klo 18. 
> 
> Huomenna keskiviikkona startti LVI liikkeeltä klo 13. Suunta polkuja pitkin kohti raisiota, jossa välilasku Artzin lenkin starttipaikalla klo 14. Halukkaat voi tulla siitä kyytiin. Siitä eteenpäin silkkaa tunkkausta n. tuntia.



 Vai vielä hirveeseesaloo. Entä jos siellä tulee hiki tai entä jos kunto kohenee, mitä sitte tedään. Bemaksilla paistaa arska ja voi nauttia urkkamehuu pullosta ja kattella ku muut ajaa. En mä tiiä kai mä jonnekki meen.  Kellarii.

----------


## artzi

> Ota Aki Intense. Juice Hirvensaloon klo 18. 
> 
> Huomenna keskiviikkona startti LVI liikkeeltä klo 13. Suunta polkuja pitkin kohti raisiota, jossa välilasku Artzin lenkin starttipaikalla klo 14. Halukkaat voi tulla siitä kyytiin. Siitä eteenpäin silkkaa tunkkausta n. tuntia.



Hyvä aikataulu. Ei siellä mitään tunkata, ainakaan paljon, hienoa polkua jos sen löytää   :Hymy:  Esimakua tästä salaperäisestä uudesta pätkästä... kmz --> google earth, tai googlemaps. Kuvat on Picasassa laitettu suunnilleen pakallaan, kun gps kiukutteli, olikohan tuo iso sähkölinja syynä. Kaanaahan on sitten IHAN oikeasti hienoa polkua.

----------


## Hel02

Tiistain teemalenkki saatiin tehtyä 7? kuskin voimin. Teemana oli luvattu kallioita ylösalas. Mukava joskin välillä hapottava lenkki. Kiitos seuralaisille.

----------


## Frank

Kupittaallakin oli aika hapottavaa. Hauskan näköistä kun paksupyörä ajaa samaan aikaan pikkubemaxien kanssa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## peruspertti

Harmi etten Hirvityksensaloon kerennyt, mutta omatoimimatkailua ilpoinen,luolavuori, vaarniemi akselilla kolmisen tuntia ja muutama kanssakurvailijakin tuli vastaan. Rastinkuvatuskin löytyi ihan vahingossa  :Hymy:

----------


## HAK

Bongasin vielä Bemaksin jälkeen Hirpparin lenkkiläiset Bunkkereilta loppulenkistä. Hikisiä, mutta ilmeisen onnellisia.

----------


## peruspertti

> Tiistain teemalenkki saatiin tehtyä 7? kuskin voimin. Teemana oli luvattu kallioita ylösalas. Mukava joskin välillä hapottava lenkki. Kiitos seuralaisille.



Tarkoittaako tuo kysymysmerkki osallistujamäärän perässsä ettei vetäjä oikein tiedä olleensa mukana

----------


## Hel02

En ollut ihan varma laskinko minä yks kaks kolme ... vai yks kaks kolme...

----------


## SuperD

> Hyvä aikataulu. Ei siellä mitään tunkata, ainakaan paljon, hienoa polkua jos sen löytää   Esimakua tästä salaperäisestä uudesta pätkästä... kmz --> google earth, tai googlemaps. Kuvat on Picasassa laitettu suunnilleen pakallaan, kun gps kiukutteli, olikohan tuo iso sähkölinja syynä. Kaanaahan on sitten IHAN oikeasti hienoa polkua.



No niin, eli reitti, vetäjät ja lähtöpaikka sovittu joten voin suorittaa perinteiset:
Eilinen reilun kahden tunnin Hirvensaloajo 139 keskisykkeellä tuntui niin tukkoiselta kuin vaan voi. Illalla jalat ei tahtonut kantaa, kalia ei maistunut ja yöllä pakettiin lisättiin mojova päänsärky --> passaan päivän lenkin i.e. jään rannalle ruikuttamaan ja koitan palautua eiliseltä pikataipaleelta.

Artzi lienee kuitenkin menossa ja PePa on ilmoittautunut matkaseuraksi. Halukkaat voivat osallistua ohjattuun liikuntaan LVI liikkeeltä klo 13, tai Raisiosta klo 14. Jos herrat jaksaa niin päivän reitistä voisi laittaa .gpx:ää jakoon, voisi harrastaa tunkkausta toisella kertaa. Kiitos ja anteeksi

----------


## Mika.t

Kivaa oli vaikkakin meinas kyösti tulla alussa kun hapotti. 6 lähti liikkeelle ja 7 tuli maaliin.

----------


## TeemuH

Hirvensalon ajot tarjosivat muutamia uusia polkuja ja tuttuja polkuja hiukan eri suuntaan ja eri järjestyksessä ajettuna. Kivaa oli. Tätä lisää.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Minä yks kaks kolme neljä viis kuus lähti. Ja minä yks kaks kolme neljä viis kuus tuli perille. Yhden miehen identiteetti muuttui matkalla. Yks ja minä ajettiin vielä tunnin sakkolenkki, jossa ylämäet madeltiin ja alamäet ajettiin. Kiitos vetureille.

----------


## Mika.t

Niin se menikin. En muistanutkaan et yksi lähti aikasemmin.

----------


## Juice

> Minä yks kaks kolme neljä viis kuus lähti. Ja minä yks kaks kolme neljä viis kuus tuli perille. Yhden miehen identiteetti muuttui matkalla. Yks ja minä ajettiin vielä tunnin sakkolenkki, jossa ylämäet madeltiin ja alamäet ajettiin. Kiitos vetureille.



Siis todellisuudessa viis, kuus tai seittemä lähti mutta neljä, viis tai kuus tuli maaliin, paitsi jos bunkkereille ilmestyn Hannu K otetaan laskuihin.
Itse en meinaan ollut enää todistamassa metsien miehen ilmestymistä, vaan luikin kotiin lapsia hoivaamaan.
Kivaa kuitenkin oli vaikka välillä meinas ti enousta pystyyn.

----------


## Ulla

No ei kellään pyöris nurkissa ylimääräisiä 650c-maantiekiekkoja?

Nimim. Takanapaan ei tahdo löytyä varaosia.

----------


## artzi

> No niin, eli reitti, vetäjät ja lähtöpaikka sovittu joten voin suorittaa perinteiset:
> Eilinen reilun kahden tunnin Hirvensaloajo 139 keskisykkeellä tuntui niin tukkoiselta kuin vaan voi. Illalla jalat ei tahtonut kantaa, kalia ei maistunut ja yöllä pakettiin lisättiin mojova päänsärky --> passaan päivän lenkin i.e. jään rannalle ruikuttamaan ja koitan palautua eiliseltä pikataipaleelta.
> 
> Artzi lienee kuitenkin menossa ja PePa on ilmoittautunut matkaseuraksi. Halukkaat voivat osallistua ohjattuun liikuntaan LVI liikkeeltä klo 13, tai Raisiosta klo 14. Jos herrat jaksaa niin päivän reitistä voisi laittaa .gpx:ää jakoon, voisi harrastaa tunkkausta toisella kertaa. Kiitos ja anteeksi



Tämä kuitattu. Agrimarkettiin mars mars   :Hymy:  Mää meen. ja jos tulee vielä enempi peruutuksia, lenkin viiva voi muotoua vallan omituiseksi...

----------


## HAK

> Tämä kuitattu. Agrimarkettiin mars mars   Mää meen. ja jos tulee vielä enempi peruutuksia, lenkin viiva voi muotoua vallan omituiseksi...



Artzi eksyy varmaan seuraavaksi Ristivuorelle, Palovuorelle ja Palometsään. Hopefully.
Harmi kun en voi tulla tänään messiin!
Hauskaa lenkkiä.

----------


## makkeli

Ilmottaudun Kaanaan lenkille, vaikka eilinen painaa tosi pahasti. Täytyy lopettaa huilipäivien harrastaminen, niistä tulee vain paha olo. Paljon parempi ajella joka päivä, niin kroppa menee diesel-modeen, pystyy ajamaan vain yhtä rasitustasoa, joka ei tunnu miltään. Sitä oli jo Hirvensalon toka tunti.

----------


## Copyfighter

Koitan toivottavasti yrittää mahdollisuuksieni mukaan ehtiä Raisioon klo 14. Tämä siis vahva ehkä.

----------


## makkeli

Antakaa pyörillenne kunnon parantumisaika!! Nyt se etuvaihtajan kuoren rispaantuminen on tarttunut mun pyörään. Ykkös- ja kakkosnaksu pitävät vaihtajan paikoillaan ja kolmosnaksu siirtää ketjun kakkosen paikalle.

Ajetaan lenkki sitten kokonaan 32:lla, joten ei mäkiä, please.

----------


## Mika.t

> Antakaa pyörillenne kunnon parantumisaika!! Nyt se etuvaihtajan kuoren rispaantuminen on tarttunut mun pyörään. Ykkös- ja kakkosnaksu pitävät vaihtajan paikoillaan ja kolmosnaksu siirtää ketjun kakkosen paikalle.
> 
> Ajetaan lenkki sitten kokonaan 32:lla, joten ei mäkiä, please.



Sorry, mun pyörä oli niin äkillisesti sairastunut että huomasin sen vasta eilisellä lenkillä. Otin lääkkeeksi koko etuvaihtajan pois ja jätän paikalleen vain keskimmäisen rattaan.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Juultone antoi viime torstailenkillä hyvän vinkin bunnyhopin opiskeluun. Tänään yritin noudattaa ohjetta ja perehtyä aiheeseen tietokoneen avulla, mutta homma tökkäsi ensimmäisen lukemani sivun lopussa olleeseen varoitukseen: "If you are not sure you can do this don't."  :Leveä hymy: 

Huomenna sitten taas torstailenkkeilyä. Huonojen juttujen lomassa ehdittäneen polkeakin johonkin Impivaaran palloiluhalleilta.

----------


## Copyfighter

Artzin Erikoisspektaakkelissa mukana neljä kuskia. Itse vältin nopeimmat baanat ja tulin suoraan Ryteikköbaanan alkupisteelle Raisio Marinaan(tm). Kai me siinä nyt muutama kilometrikin ajettiin. Pääosin tunkattiin ryteikössä. Onneksi satoi kaatamalla, niin ei ollut hyttysiä. Välillä tosin tuli rakeita, niin ei satanut.

Kiitos kaikille. Ei ollut tosin ikävän kurjaa, koska ei ollut edes kylmä koko aikaa.

----------


## artzi

> Artzin Erikoisspektaakkelissa mukana neljä kuskia. Itse vältin nopeimmat baanat ja tulin suoraan Ryteikköbaanan alkupisteelle Raisio Marinaan(tm). Kai me siinä nyt muutama kilometrikin ajettiin. Pääosin tunkattiin ryteikössä. Onneksi satoi kaatamalla, niin ei ollut hyttysiä. Välillä tosin tuli rakeita, niin ei satanut.
> 
> Kiitos kaikille. Ei ollut tosin ikävän kurjaa, koska ei ollut edes kylmä koko aikaa.



Puolikurjaa? 

Yllättävän iloisin ilmein (?) äijät tunkkaili pusikossa. Oli se mukavaa että ilmat suosi meitä. Kotimatkalla piti varoa lätäköitä ettei kengät kastu. Mun ajo-vaelluskenkien kuivumisaika ilman kuivauskaappia on n. 7 pv, toivottavasti huomenna sataa, niin kuivatellaan vasta to-lenkin jälkeen...   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Matti H

> Yllättävän iloisin ilmein (?) äijät tunkkaili pusikossa.



Tunkkaaminen on maastopyöräilyn jaloin muoto. Umpipusikko tai hetteinen maa tekee siitä vielä juhlallisempaa.

----------


## Pikke

Jaahas, jää huominen torstailenkki väliin, koska onnistuin huoltamaan fillarini takajarrutuskyvyttömäksi.

----------


## Copyfighter

> Jaahas, jää huominen torstailenkki väliin, koska onnistuin huoltamaan fillarini takajarrutuskyvyttömäksi.



Takajarru on vain hidaste. Etujarrullakin pärjää. Kokemusta on.

----------


## Pikke

No juu olishan toi pyörä nyt hyvä ooteebeeharjoitteisiin.

----------


## Copyfighter

> No juu olishan toi pyörä nyt hyvä ooteebeeharjoitteisiin.



Nimenomaan! Nyt sä sen tajusit!  :Vink:  Yhdistelmä sopii erityisesti liukkaille kallioille alamäkiajoon. Kokemusta on, edelleen.

----------


## PePa

> Puolikurjaa? 
> 
> Yllättävän iloisin ilmein (?) äijät tunkkaili pusikossa. Oli se mukavaa että ilmat suosi meitä.



Mukavahan se on tunkata menemään sateen hiljalleen ropistessa ympärillä. Rakeet välissä viilensi mukavasti. Aika paljon oli itselleni uutta polkua ja sitten sitä 'polkua'  :Hymy: 
Ja vielä huomiona sellainen pointti, että LVI-liikkeeltä HK areenan suuntaan kulkevan polun reunat oli melko täynnä nokkosia (ja ~2metristä heinää), jos on taipuvainen yliherkkyyteen, niin suosittelen pitkiä housuja, tai muita nilkat peittäviä varusteita.
On nimittäin edelleen ihan hillitön kutina säärissä/pohkeissa.

Kiitokset vielä vetureille.

----------


## artzi

> Artzi eksyy varmaan seuraavaksi Ristivuorelle, Palovuorelle ja Palometsään. Hopefully.
> Harmi kun en voi tulla tänään messiin!
> Hauskaa lenkkiä.



Heti kun tiedän missä nämä ihanat paikat on... palanutta tornia piti eilen käydä kattelemassa, mutta jäi sitten kuitenkin.

----------


## Ulla

Ehtisikö torstailenkki Kullaanvuorelle?

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> palanutta tornia piti eilen käydä kattelemassa,  mutta jäi sitten kuitenkin.



Eiliset Turku-rastit oli muuten  samoilla alueilla missä tunkkasitte - luulisin. Ihan kaameeta maastoa ja  olitte vielä jättäneet sen läpimäräksikin. En tykännyt. Paskin  suunnistusreissu ikinä. Se aidanvieruspolkukin oli osin aika piiloon  kasvanut mitä pienen matkaa sitä menin. Oli siellä joku muukin polku ja  se lieni just se minkä olit sieltä löytänytkin.





> Ehtisikö torstailenkki Kullaanvuorelle?



Ehtii jos ollaan reippaita. Otetaan oikoreitti. Läpi pusikkojen ja yli hetteikköjen. Ei vais - vakavissaan. Kyllä kolmessa tunnissa luulis ehtivän ilman suurempia lisämutkia? Kaikki mukaan.

----------


## Juice

Pitäkää hauskaa vuorella. Käväsin aamupäivällä bongaamas kuvarastin ja samalla pyörittelin pienen nurkkalenkin. 
Porukkalenkki jää nyt osaltani väliin.

----------


## SuperD

> Ja vielä huomiona sellainen pointti, että LVI-liikkeeltä HK areenan suuntaan kulkevan polun reunat oli melko täynnä nokkosia (ja ~2metristä heinää), jos on taipuvainen yliherkkyyteen, niin suosittelen pitkiä housuja, tai muita nilkat peittäviä varusteita.



Juu mutta tämähän oli hyvin tiedossa, ei sieltä tämmöseen aikaan vuodesta kannata ajaa. Vai unohdinko mainita asiasta?  :Cool:

----------


## peruspertti

Taas kerran työeste porukkalenkille. Pitäkäähän hyvä retki. Keli ainakin suosii  :Hymy:

----------


## PePa

> Juu mutta tämähän oli hyvin tiedossa, ei sieltä tämmöseen aikaan vuodesta kannata ajaa. Vai unohdinko mainita asiasta?



Joo kyllähän sen tiesi et heinää on... mut nokkoset oli mulle semisti yllätys... tai ainakin se miten paljon kutiaa vieläkin  :Hymy:

----------


## koslowski

Yksi aloittelija tulossa mukaan päivän porukkalenkille, jos sallitte. Ajolaseina saa tällä kertaa toimia vanhat aurinkolasit. Joo, ja Kullaanvuori suuntana kuulostaa hyvältä.

----------


## Copyfighter

En ehdi ku pitää juoda Naantalin rannassa kaliaa. Osallistun toki palstapyöräilyyn reaaliajassa.

----------


## HAK

> Heti kun tiedän missä nämä ihanat paikat on... palanutta tornia piti eilen käydä kattelemassa, mutta jäi sitten kuitenkin.



Palovuoria on varmaan siellä sun täällä. Mut nää on Isosuon kaatiksen maisemissa. Kallasesta vähän pohjoiseen, mutta ei kaukana. Mitähän kuntaa se nyt on, Raision rajan tuntumassa, Masku vai Lemu?

Mulla ei ole enää alueen suunnistuskarttaakaan tallessa. Eikä ole ilmeisesti rastejakaan siellä tänä vuonna, vaikka on ollut monet. Vois kyllä itsekin poiketa joskus vaikka Vehmaakeikalla katsoon. Kun mulla on sellainen muistikuva, että siellä on oikein  kiinnostavaa kalliobaanaa ja muuta.

Tänään ei pääs lenkille, ehkä ens viikolla, lets see.

----------


## Pikke

Mäkin vaan palstapyöräilen, mutta olusten kimppuun en voi käydä, kun ompi päivystys vielä huomiseen. 

Hitto kun pyöränkuljetuskalustokin vaatii remonttia. Rahanmenoa ei voi näköjään estää. Elämä ilman autoa olisi toisaalta aika vapauttavaa.

----------


## Copyfighter

Hyvin on palstapyöräilty tähän asti. 1h 44min alle kahden tunnin!

----------


## Pikke

Jätkähän on ihan huippunopeassa kunnossa!

----------


## Copyfighter

Älä muuta sano! Ja kiihtyy yhä! Äsken olin netissä, huomenna en muista missä!

----------


## HAK

Nyt mä löysin yhden Isosuo-kartan Naantali/Masku/Raisio rajalta. On siinä jo kartassakin niin makeen näköistä uraa, jotta mitä lainkaan on maastossa. Pitää kyllä tehdä tuonne suunnistusharkat lähitulevaisuudessa (mutta ei just lähipäivinä).

----------


## Matti H

Sunnuntaina sunnuntaicyclo goes maantie! 

Mulla on kylki niin paskana, että mielekkäästä maastoajosta tule mitään ja Pihvikin on muualla. Kello 19 Kaarinan Hongkongilta kahdesta kahteen ja puoleen tuntiin ötököiden nielemistä ja diabolisten sorarekkojen väistelyä. Kurjuutta, jonka jälkeen talvinen suotunkkaus tuntuu piknikiltä Kupittaanpuiston ankkalammikoille!

----------


## Frank

Osallistun kans palstapyöräilyyn. Ajatuksissa oli lähteä lenkille mutta nukahdin sohvalle ja heräsin pikkasen vajaa kahdeksan. Jos huomenna koittais saada itsensä pyörän selkään.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Olipa mainio lenkki. 19 kuskia taisi olla letkassa mukana Kullaanvuoren laitamille ja takaisin. Itselläni kolmen tunnin lenkkiin meni tosin melkein viis ja puol tuntia, mutta minkäs teet kun ei kovempaakaan pääse. Toiset ne vaan palstapyöräilee paljon lujempaa. Kello muuten aika paljon - ei ihme että alkoi jo vähän tulla kylmä jossain Hossissuontien ja Sattontien tietämillä. Kiitos vaan seuralaisille menomatkalla, lenkillä ja paluumatkalla. Parasta oli kyllä viimeisen taukopaikan mustikkapiirakka ja jäätelö. Ens kerralla saattaa olla tungosta mahdollisilla lisälenkeillä?  :Hymy:

----------


## bomba

> Sunnuntaina sunnuntaicyclo goes maantie! --- Kello 19 Kaarinan Hongkongilta kahdesta kahteen ja puoleen tuntiin --- Kurjuutta --- !



Pysynkö vauhdissa jos tulen sinkulalla?

Prkl jäi taas tänään torstailenkki väliin. Työ, tuo ikiaikainen kirous. Ja kuka piru meni keksimään iltavuoron, ehkä maailman v***tumaisimman tavan pilata rehellisen ihmisen elämästä sisältö???

----------


## SuperD

> Parasta oli kyllä viimeisen taukopaikan mustikkapiirakka ja jäätelö. Ens kerralla saattaa olla tungosta mahdollisilla lisälenkeillä?



Mahtaakohan huomisen SohvaSyklon reitti kulkea niiltä kulmilta?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Ulla

Kiitos vaan molemmille vetäjille erittäin smuutista menosta ja koko poppoolle sekä kotimatkan turvaajalle seurasta!  :Hymy:  Minulle tuli 49,7 km ja 600 metriä nousua. Ihan huomaamatta kaikki. 

Huomisen sohvasyklosta en tiedä, meidän piti lähteä veljen lapsen synttäreille mutta taitaa mennä töissä.  :Vihainen:  Lauantaina tai sunnuntaina aion emuloida Syötettä.

----------


## artzi

> ...
> Kallasesta vähän pohjoiseen
> ...



Pahus kun olisin tuon tiennyt... (olin to-lisälenkilläni eilen aika lähellä) tahi muistanut. Kallaisista jonnekin on ollut joskus aikaisemminkin keskustelun aiheena täällä. Tartis varmaan oikeesti laittaa listalle. Kartalla näkyy ainaskii makeita kallioita. Niitä tosin oli Ryteikönkin alueella, linjojen alla, mutta hirveiden pajupuskien takana   :Hymy:

----------


## Matti H

> Pysynkö vauhdissa jos tulen sinkulalla?



Saattaa hyvinkin olla, että sinkula määrää nopeuden.

----------


## HAK

> .....Kartalla näkyy ainaskii makeita kallioita. Niitä tosin oli Ryteikönkin alueella, linjojen alla, mutta hirveiden pajupuskien takana



Tuolla nuo kalliot on vielä vapaana eikä putkitettuna, linjoitettuna, tankitettuna, aidattuna niinkuin Ryteikössä. Onhan siellä muutama notkokin, kun on kerran Isosuokin, mutta avokallioita paljonkin. 
Ja saattaa olla mtb-pyöräilijän ystävien - mm. enduromotoristin, suunnistajan ja hirvieläimen - ylläpitämiä polkuja.  :Vink:

----------


## marmar

> Olipa mainio lenkki. 19 kuskia taisi olla letkassa mukana Kullaanvuoren laitamille ja takaisin. Itselläni kolmen tunnin lenkkiin meni tosin melkein viis ja puol tuntia, mutta minkäs teet kun ei kovempaakaan pääse. Toiset ne vaan palstapyöräilee paljon lujempaa.



Kiitokset vetäjille ja muulle porukalle erittäin mukavasta lenkistä. Polku oli aloittelijaystävällistä ja vauhti sopiva. 

Mulla ei mennyt kuin 4 tuntia, mutta se johtuikin siitä, etten halunnut jäädä palstapyöäilijäksi, vaan ajanpuutteen takia pummasin kyydin paikalle ja ajoin siirtymän vain yhteen suuntaan. Itse lenkille mun GPS valehteli pituudeksi 27,3 km, olisko totuus jossain kilometrin tai pari vähemmän? 

Lenkki oli näin aloittelijan silmin erittäin mukava. Bongasin lenkillä yhden muista lenkeistä poikenneen "erityispiirteen", joka sai todennäköisesti aikaan sen. että letka ei juurikaan katkeillut, vaikka oli niinkin pitkä. Kun perä alkoi jäämään ja sai kärjen kiinni, niin liikkeellelähtö tapahtui rauhallisesti, mikä sammutti haitariefektin tehokkaasti. Jos jokaista katkeamista seuraa spurtti, niin hitaammaan on valmiiksi väsähtäneenä mahdoton pysyä siinä perässä ja seurauksena on uusi katkeaminen. Veturin perässä tai lähellä, (jossa yleensä olen) ei tätä huomaa muuta kuin perä jää huutoina. Ilmiö kertautuu kuitenkin tehokkaasti pitkässä letkassa ja jos hitaampi sattuu olemaan hännillä, niin kiinniotto on tekemätön paikka. Nyt kiinnitin huomiota keulilla siihen, että liikkeellelähdöt oli hyvinkin rauhallisia. 

Tähän haitari-ilmiöön ilmiöön voi vaikuttaa jokainen letkassa olija. Jos ei lähde spurttamaan sitä keulaa täysillä kiini, niin silloin perässätulijakin ehtii vauhtiin mukaan ja viesti rauhallisemmasta vauhdintarpeesta välittyy automaattisesti vetäjälle. Tietysti jos ajajien nopeus kasvaa tasaisesti häntää kohti, niin katkeamisisia ei tule, koska perässätulijalla on resursseja spurtteihin.

Aki järkkäsi ansiokkasti mut lenkin loppupuolella uudelleen keulille, kun olin tippunut sieltä. Ei tosin mennyt kuin pari minuttia, niin olin taas loppupäässä, kun porukkaa lappoi oikealta ja vasemmalta ohi  :Hymy:  Osa tosin jäi mäen päällä odottelmaan että pääsen ohi. Tällä kertaa polku ei kuitenkaan hukkunut lähempänä häntääkään, vaan näköyhteys säilyi edelläajavaan ja keulan sijaintia ei tarvinnut arpoa kertaakaan. Ihan hyvin siellä kauempanakin pärjäsi.

Ilmeisesti vähäisten pysähdysten takia keskipulssi oli yllättänävn korkealla. koko lenkillä 133, vaikka matalasykkeistä siirtymää kohtuullisen paljon ja yksi paikkaustaukokin. Metsäosuuksilla ison osan ajasta pulssi sahasi 140 ja 160 välillä, mikä on varsin sopiva taso. Kunto nousee, mutta ajovirheitä ja kaatumisia ei vielä tule ja matkalla ehtii keskittymään myös ajamiseen opetteluun. Jos verrokiksi ottaa edellisen 2-viikon takaisen lenkin  Impivaarassa, niin silloin pulssi jäi huomattavasti alhaisemmaksi, vaikka lenkki tuntui metsässä liki yhtä rasittavalta. Kotimatkalla eron huomasi selvästi. Nyt tuli ajeltua hitaammin kotiin liki suorinta reittiä ja ylimääräiseksi mutkaksi riitti kierros kupittaan BMX radalla.

----------


## miku80

Jotenki tuntuu kroppa olevan palauttelevan lenkin tarpeessa ja ajattelin huomenna lähteä aamu/aamupäivälenkille kiertelemään polkuja välille Luolavuori - Ala-Lemu .. Oisko halukkaita lenkkiseuraksi? Meno olis rauhallista mahdollisimman vähällä runttaamisella/jumppaamisella .. Vaihtoehtosesti jos joku olis lähdös kiertelemään Varissuo - Littoistenjärvi akselille nii voisin lyöttäytyä seuraan ..

----------


## Frank

> Jotenki tuntuu kroppa olevan palauttelevan lenkin tarpeessa ja ajattelin huomenna lähteä aamu/aamupäivälenkille kiertelemään polkuja välille Luolavuori - Ala-Lemu .. Oisko halukkaita lenkkiseuraksi? Meno olis rauhallista mahdollisimman vähällä runttaamisella/jumppaamisella .. Vaihtoehtosesti jos joku olis lähdös kiertelemään Varissuo - Littoistenjärvi akselille nii voisin lyöttäytyä seuraan ..



Palauttava sopis hyvin myös mulle. Vakke-Litsa suunnalla voisin saada mahdollisimman vähillä nousuilla kulkevan reitin. Oisko kello 10 tolpalla hyvä aika? Ja saa muutkin tulla, varmasti rauhallista menoa luvassa, vähillä tauoilla kuitenkin.

----------


## Pikke

Fillarin jarrut toimii taas, joten olen alustavasti kiinnostunut lauantain rauhallisesta lenkistä.

----------


## miku80

> Palauttava sopis hyvin myös mulle. Vakke-Litsa suunnalla voisin saada mahdollisimman vähillä nousuilla kulkevan reitin. Oisko kello 10 tolpalla hyvä aika? Ja saa muutkin tulla, varmasti rauhallista menoa luvassa, vähillä tauoilla kuitenkin.



10 aikaan sopii hyvin..

----------


## Pikke

Olisko klo 12 mitenkään mahdollista? Saataisiin yksi vieraileva tähti mukaan letkaan.

----------


## Frank

> Olisko klo 12 mitenkään mahdollista? Saataisiin yksi vieraileva tähti mukaan letkaan.



Sopii ainakin mulle, saa nukua hiukan pidempään jos vaan nukuttais.

----------


## miku80

Sopii itellekki..

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Bongasin lenkillä yhden muista lenkeistä poikenneen "erityispiirteen", joka sai todennäköisesti aikaan sen. että letka ei juurikaan katkeillut, vaikka oli niinkin pitkä. Kun perä alkoi jäämään ja sai kärjen kiinni, niin liikkeellelähtö tapahtui rauhallisesti, mikä sammutti haitariefektin tehokkaasti. Jos jokaista katkeamista seuraa spurtti, niin hitaammaan on valmiiksi väsähtäneenä mahdoton pysyä siinä perässä ja seurauksena on uusi katkeaminen.
> 
> Aki järkkäsi ansiokkasti mut lenkin loppupuolella uudelleen keulille, kun olin tippunut sieltä. Ei tosin mennyt kuin pari minuttia, niin olin taas loppupäässä, kun porukkaa lappoi oikealta ja vasemmalta ohi  Osa tosin jäi mäen päällä odottelmaan että pääsen ohi.



Kiitos vaan. Letkaa pitäisi aina vetää sellaista kyytiä että hitaimmatkin pysyisivät mukana. Niin varmasti kaikki vetäjät pyrkivät tekemäänkin. Torstaisilla ns. aloittelijalenkeillä tämä on erityisen tärkeää. Letkan vetäminen pumppaamatonta ja soveliasta vauhtia ei vain ole niin helppoa - eikä se aina ole niin kivaakaan. Joskus tekee mieli irrottaa jarruista ainakin alamäessä, mutta se ei palvelisi kuin korkeintaan itseä. Se on jotenkin käsittämätöntä (ainakin minulle) ymmärtää, mutta se vauhti tuntuu siellä perällä täysin eriltä kuin keulilla. Eilenkin koitin ajaa siellä keulilla koko ajan suunnilleen niin hiljaa kuin se kaatumatta on mahdollista. Uskoisin että kävelijä olisi mennyt helposti ohi. Tuskin se siellä takana ihan niin hitaalta tuntui? Pointti on vain siinä, että jos siellä keulilla onnistuu ajamaan likimainkin ilman jalkakosketuksia tasaisella vauhdilla, niin vauhtia ei voi kävelyvauhtia kovemmaksi nostaa. Riippuen toki osallistujista. Eilenkin meinasin välillä että pakkohan tästä on vähän vauhtia nostaa, mutta kun katsoin taakseni niin väliä saattoikin olla yllättävästi. Yksikin jalkautuminen katkaisee letkan ja reippaammalla vauhdilla sitä ei tosiaan helposti kiinni oteta. Keulilta pystyy tällaisella rauhallisella vauhdilla mentäessä seuraamaan ehkä noin kuutta ensimmäistä kuskia, mutta vain paria ensimmäistä hyvin. Sen takia on oikeasti erityisen tärkeää, että hitaimmat ovat letkan alussa. Näin se homma toimii eikä kannata ajatella että letkan edessä olisi jotenkin hidastamassa muita. Kauempana letkassa tulevista ei tosiaan oikein saa havaintoa ellei pysähdy pitämään taukoa ja keräämään porukkaa nippuun. Pysähtely taas ei ole kovin mielekästä jos aiotaan johonkin asti ehtiä, joten vauhti täytyy pitää maltillisena. Tämä toki myös sen takia, että pitkäkään letka ei tule helposti katkeamaan eikä perä jää huutojakaan juuri tarvita.

Hitaampien ohittelu on ihan sallittua, mutta kannattaa tosiaan päästää hitaimmat takaisin keulille sopivan paikan tullen. Näin homma pysyy parhaiten läjässä, jos kuskien välillä on vähänkään isompia kunto tai taito eroja. Ihan mielenkiinnosta kysyn itsensä hitaiksi kokevilta kuskeilta, että olisiko eilisillä metsäosuuksilla voinut (ja olisitteko halunneet) pitää kovempaa vauhtia?

Reitistä vielä sen verran, että koitin ottaa lyhimmän mielekkään reitin Kullaanvuorelle. Paluumatkalla päätin aikaa säästääkseni vetää pidemmän hiekkatieosuuden kohti yhtä erittäin harvoin josko koskaan porukkalenkeillä ajettua metsäsaareketta. Näin saatiin jotain mielenkiintoista ajettavaa ja ajoaika pysyi säädyllisissä rajoissa. Kiva jos tällainen vähän erikoisempi variaatio Kullaanvuoren lenkistä kelpasi. Ens kerralla sitten taas jotain muuta.

----------


## Pikke

> Sopii itellekki..



*kops päätetty klo 12*

----------


## Matti H

> Tuskin se siellä takana ihan niin hitaalta tuntui?



En ollut nyt torstailenkillä, mutta yleisenä kommenttina todettakoon (jos ei nyt nopeamman, niin ainakin hieman pitkäkestoisempaan ajoon tottuneen kuskin mielipide) letkan viimeisillä paikoilla ajamisen olevan varsin mukavaa. Juttu lentää ja kampi pyörii, joillain ihan koko ajankin. Joihinkin runttauskohtiin tai teknisiin paikkoihin voi jättää väliä edellä oleviin tilaa ja spurttailla mielensä mukaan. Tutuilla poluilla ei ole eksymisen vaaraa ja vetopaikalla on yleensä joku tuttu jolle voi soittaa jos eksyy. Hampaat irvessä voi ajaa sitten joskus muulloin. Tai sitten kaatua ittensä paskaksi kotimatkalla ihan omin päin.

----------


## Sti

Kiitokset myös allekirjoittaneen puolesta eilisestä porukkalenkistä veturille & kanssa-ajajille. Hyvin etenevä letka hyvässä säässä ja suht vierailla poluilla - kivaa oli, näin homman pitää toimia. Koitin käännyttää porukkaa 29 leiriin oikein urakalla, mutta aika näyttää mikä on lopputulos  :Hymy: 

1 rengas saatiin rikki, mutta kukaan ei tainnut kaatua? Oma Polarin G1 matkamittari väitti, että Impparista Imppariin olis ollu 24,4 km - jotenkin en haluis tuohon uskoa? Onko kellä toista jälkeä, mitä lähdöstä maaliin oli matkaa?

Viikonloppuja, Simo

----------


## Ropples

> *kops päätetty klo 12*



Mäki tuun!


Ja torstaista:
Se 24km pitäs kyllä olla aika lähellä totuutta, itse lähdin vähän etuajassa kotiin ja siinä olisi tullut suunnilleen 23km imppari-imppari. Muutoin oli melkein kaikki uutta polkua, saatan käydä siellä vuorella joskus toistekki, oli aika kiva paikka vähän päästellä.

----------


## Ulla

25 km GPS:n mukaan. En huomannut katsoa perinteistä pyörämittaria Impivaarassa.

Hitaan kuskin mielipide: alkumatka joukon keskivaiheilla leppoisaa, loppumatka siellä keulalla tai sen tuntumassa vaikean hidasta. Mutta aina kun kun edessä on liian korkea este, kapea kivikko, jyrkkä ala/ylämäki, mitä vaan mikä saa mut jalkautumaan ja edellä menevä kuski ajaa kohdan läpi, saan spurtata, että pääsen taas juttuetäisyydelle. Fysiikan lait eivät päde näillä lenkeillä. Kivaa on silti, vaikkei olisi edes pöljä päivä!  :Hymy: 

Sunnuntaina syötesimulaatio, startti klo 10 Moision St1:ltä. Tulkaa seuraksi vaikka edes yhdelle n. 20 km:n kiekalle. Polkuja niin paljon kuin pystyy, reitti Moisio, Jäkärlän luontopolku, Haagan kalliot, Jäkärlän luontopolku, Saramäen EK, Moisio. Matkalla lahoja pitkoksia, yrityskivikkoja, mutaa, savea, hevonpaskaa, kalliota, juurakkoa. Mitä muuta voi toivoa?  :Hymy:

----------


## Matti H

Käväisin kaikista hyvistä lepää-neuvoista huolimatta särkylääkkeillä turrutettuna hieman koeponnistamassa Nineriä, joka oli aiemmin viikolla saanut uusia ja kiiltäviä osasia voimansiirtoonsa. Viikko aikaa saada kylki kuntoon, ei auta kun ajatella positiivisesti. Nyt tunti riitti hiljaa ajaen helpoillakin poluilla. Au.

Fyysisiä ongelmia suurempi juttu on se, että olen viimeksi ajanut vaihdepyörää oikeassa maastossa kai toukokuussa. Ei osaa, koko ajan väärä pykälä päällä. Muutenkin Nineri tuntui 2,35" Rambageilla fatbikeltä. Ja kaikki ne vipstaakit! Järjestäkää vaihdepyöräilyn opetuslenkki!

----------


## Sami1000

Kiitos kaikille torstain mukavasta lenkistä, kannatti tulla Helsingistä asti.  :Hymy:  Ei ole tullut poljettua noin suuressa porukassa vuosiin, mutta ihan mukavastihan se sujui. Pikkuhiljaa tuli jättäydyttyä porukan perälle, josta löytyi sopivaa vauhtia. 
Kovasti houkuttelisi tuo huomisen klo12 lenkki, mutta kun pitäisi olla kolmen aikoihin puku päällä kavereiden häissä Raisiossa, niin taitaa mennä vähän turhan tiukille... Pitää ruveta seuraamaan tarkemmin keskustelua ja tunkea mukaan uudestaan, kun nyt on pyöräkin täällä.

----------


## marmar

> Hitaampien ohittelu on ihan sallittua, mutta kannattaa tosiaan päästää hitaimmat takaisin keulille sopivan paikan tullen. Näin homma pysyy parhaiten läjässä, jos kuskien välillä on vähänkään isompia kunto tai taito eroja. Ihan mielenkiinnosta kysyn itsensä hitaiksi kokevilta kuskeilta, että olisiko eilisillä metsäosuuksilla voinut (ja olisitteko halunneet) pitää kovempaa vauhtia?



Ei tuossa ohittelussa sinänsä mitään vikkaa olekkaan. Ylämäissä pyrin antamaankin tilaa, jos olen jalkautunut ja takaa tulossa vauhdilla joku. Letkan keulille päästäminen mäen päällä on siinä mielessä fiksua, että sujuva eteneminen jatkuu jossain vaiheessa. Mitä kauemmas keulasta tippuu hidas kuski sitä vaikeammaksi keulan eteneminen menee. Eli suurimmat kärsijät löytyy sieltä ohitettavan edestä, eikä siellä takanakaan välttämättä ihan yhtä hauskaa ole, kun nopeus tippuu. Loppumatkasta mua kiusasi hiukan vielä vaihdeongelmat, joiden takia pienin pykälä tipahti käytännössä pois pelistä ja toiseksi pieninkin toimi vähän niin ja näin. Syyksi paljastui kotona vääntynyt takavaihtajan kiinnitys. Joku risu siellä siirtäjän välissä kävi. Sen verta paksua rautaa, että lenkillä tuota ei olisi saanut hallitusti oikaistua, joten ajo perille vaihdevammaisena oli varmasti oikea ratkaisu. Kotona järeämmillä työkaluilla oikeni ongelmitta nyt vaihteet taas toimii kuten pitääkin.

Jollain osuuksilla olisi ehkä voinut nostaa nopeutta. Tuo ehkä siksi, että en tiedä olisiko se kostautunut myöhemmin jossain teknisemmässä paikassa. Jos metsäosuuden jälkeen on siirtymää, niin silloin ainakin mun puolesta voi nostaa nopeutta niin kauan, kuin pysyn perässä. 

Alamäessä kovempaa päästelykään ei ole ongelma, jos polussa ei risteyksiä. Edellisellä viikolla Peippo päästeli mun silmin välillä aika lujaa alamäissä ja katosi usein jonnekin näkymättömiin, mutta odotteli taas mäen alla  ja lähti liikkeelle kun olin sopivalla etäisyydellä. Ihan mainiosti sekin toimi. 

Laitetaas vielä ainkin jonkin aikaa julkiseksi mun GPS käppyrä syketietoineen tuosta voinee maaston tunteva päätellä, että millä osuuksilla olisi voinut päästellä mun kunnon puolesta kovempaa. Eri juttu sitten on, jos esim alamäessä loppuu taidot.

http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...5c8ovjc8j7girh

Ja sitten vielä perään tulkintaohje, joka peilaa käppyrän mun tämän hetken kuntoon:
Jos syke pidempään alle 140, niin todennäköisesti varaa kiristämiseen on. Jos mennään yli 160, niin ajovirheet alkaa kasvamaan selvästi ja pieni puuskutustauko lienee paikallaan. Jos taas pulssi ollut pitkään yli 140, niin ylämäessä loppuu voimat.

----------


## fillaristi

> Saattaa hyvinkin olla, että sinkula määrää nopeuden.



Tai sit sen määrää pikkupyöräinen maastokuski...

----------


## miku80

Säänkestävä ajotakki autossa ja auto matkalla kohti Saloa joten perun omat ajoni .. Luotin siihen et ois alkanu sataan vasta iltapäivällä ..

----------


## Pikke

Paraisilla sataa ja ilmeisesti Turussakin sataa ja ennusteen mukaan sade jatkuu liian kauan. Taitaa lenkki jäädä väliin.

----------


## miku80

säätutkan ennusteen mukaan yltyy vaan..

----------


## Ulla

No, huomenna sitten klo 10 Moision St1:lle. Pysyköön aurinko sääkartassa.

----------


## Frank

Olipa hieno lenkki vaikkakin hiukan kosteaa, kyllä nyt varmaan sadetta pelkääviä harmittaa  :Vink:  :Kieli pitkällä:  :No huh!: 
Ajettiin puoltoista tuntia speksien mukaisesti, isot mäet kiertäen ja todella rauhallisella vauhdilla taukoilematta. Märkää ja kuraista kyllä oli, kalsaritkin oli kastuneet vaikka oli olevinaan sateenpitävät housut jalassa.

----------


## Ulla

Ei ***** *****, Pivotin keulassa on jotain vialla. Toisesta pyörästä vanhempi R7 tilalle, pelastanee huomisen lenkin.

----------


## Mika.t

> No, huomenna sitten klo 10 Moision St1:lle. Pysyköön aurinko sääkartassa.



Ellei mitään esteitä ilmene niin voisin pyörähtää paikalle =)

----------


## OlliR

> Olipa hieno lenkki vaikkakin hiukan kosteaa, kyllä nyt varmaan sadetta pelkääviä harmittaa 
> Ajettiin puoltoista tuntia speksien mukaisesti, isot mäet kiertäen ja todella rauhallisella vauhdilla taukoilematta. Märkää ja kuraista kyllä oli, kalsaritkin oli kastuneet vaikka oli olevinaan sateenpitävät housut jalassa.



Kiitos Frankille tämänpäivän vedosta! Sopiva lenkki sateessa. Vauhti oli torstailenkkejä hiukan reippaampaa ilman taukoja. Loppumatkasta Varissuon tienoilla oli syviä mutapotteja. Melkoista Tahko simulaatiota.. Ajattelin ensin itse jatkaa hiukan lisälenkillä, mutta +16 astetta ja reilu vesisade sai jalat kylmäksi, pitkät trikoot olisi pitänyt jo olla, syksy tulossa pikkuhiljaa.

----------


## Frank

> Vauhti oli torstailenkkejä hiukan reippaampaa ilman taukoja.



Ai? Mun mielestä ajettiin normaalia hiljasempaa vauhtia. Ehkä toi kolme kuskia ajaa vaan niin paljon tasasemmin että vauhti tuntuu kovemmalta kun ei tartte pitää taukoja eikä pumppausliikettä tule.

----------


## Ropples

Oli se ehkä hitusen nopeampi tahti kuin torstailenkki, ainakin jos ajattelee keliä.

----------


## Frank

Nythän mä hokasin, mulla on kevyemmät polkimet pyörässä  :Kieli pitkällä: .

----------


## Ulla

Huh, tulihan toteutettua tyhmäilyä omalla mittapuulla. Kolme kiekkaa, 70 km, 995 m nousua ja pyörä oli liikkeessä 5 h 40 min. Ihan hyvä Syöte-simulaatio. 200 m:n loppunousua en reitille kyennyt taikomaan vaikka Pave sitä kovasti toivoi. Kummallisesti eka kiekka tuntui tietenkin nopeimmalta ja helpoimmalta hyvävoimaisena, mutta sillä pyörä oli liikkeessä 2 h:n ajan, kahtena jälkimmäisenä 1 h 50 min. Väsyneenä kovempaa? Kiitos Mikalle ja Villelle extraseurasta ensimmäisellä kierroksella!  :Hymy:

----------


## Mika.t

Semmonen pieni sunnuntaiajelu  :Hymy:  kiitoksia vaan lenkistä.
Joko ensi viikon lukujärjestys on valmis?

----------


## Baas 009

Jees, paljon kiitoksia lenkistä. Oli mukava reissu ihan yhdelläkin kierroksella. Ainakin toinen kierros olisi mennyt jaksamisen kannalta varmaankin helposti, mutta ajalliset rajoitteet pakottivat kiertämään vain yhden kierroksen.

Nopeampi eteneminen jälkimmäisillä kierroksilla selittynee lyhyemmällä jonolla ja sillä että kaikki paikat olivat valmiiksi muistissa.

----------


## Ulla

Aijuu, melkein unohtui. Siellä Haagan kallioita kohti olevalla Paavon poluksikin sinisellä merkityllä osuudella oli joku hullu mies/nainen kasannut ensimmäisen ja toisen kiekan välissä kymmenkunta isoa männynoksaa tukkimaan polun. Heiteltiin ne tietysti sivuun. Olisiko olleet se pariskunta, joka poimi mustikkaa juuri siinä paikkeilla, ja tavattiin heidät vielä myöhemminkin? Toisaalta olivat ihan ystävällisiä ainakin ensimmäisessä kohtaamisessa. Toisella kohtaamisella piti keskittyä ylämäkeen, en enää edes tervehtinyt.  :Nolous: 

Ensi viikon torstaille lukujärjestyksessä on torstailenkki. SuperD jatkaa!

----------


## Matti H

Sunnuntaicyclo goes maantie ajettu. Reittinä Honkkari - Piikkiö - Tammisilta - Veikkari - Hepojoki - Lieto - Littoinen - Honkkari. Järven rannalla käytiin hiukan polullakin, cyclolenkki kun sentään oli kyseessä. Matkassa Ville cycloineen, Mika cannareineen ja allekirjoittanut nakkikumifiksillä. MTB-Turun avohärdelli eteni tehokkaasti pikitielläkin, ja loppulenkistä saatiin virkistävä sadekuuro. Suuripiirteisellä googlemapsauksella kilsoja saatiin viitisenkymmentä vajaassa kahdessa tunnissa.

Kivaa vaihtelua, kiitos!

----------


## Frank

> Sunnuntaicyclo goes maantie ajettu. Reittinä Honkkari - Piikkiö - Tammisilta - Veikkari - Hepojoki - Lieto - Littoinen - Honkkari.



 Ajelin kans hiukan samalla suunnalla, tosin maantiefilolla kun tulin Salosta ja koukkasin Veikkarin, Hepojoen ja Liedon kautta.

----------


## Ari Suomi

Jaa, Päivää ....
Jos jotakuta kiinnostaa olen menossa huomenna Tiistaina lenkille kello 18:00 Maskun rivieran entiseltä kioskilta. Tuosta
http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...233121&lang=fi

Hidas vauhti ja paljon taukoja pappalenkin tyylliin.
Kierrellään Piuhan kalliot, mitä on jäljellä, ja vähän Rivieran ympäristöä. Jos virtaa riittää voidaan jatkaa vaikka Kullaanvuoren suuntaan.
Polut on teknisiä ja nyt näyttää siltä että märkiä ja liukkaita. Tarpeen mukaan voidaan ottaa uusintoja mielenkiintoisista ajopaikoista.
...Saa tulla mukaan.

----------


## artzi

> Jaa, Päivää .... 
> Jos jotakuta kiinnostaa olen menossa huomenna Tiistaina lenkille kello 18:00 Maskun rivieran entiseltä kioskilta. Tuosta
> http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...233121&lang=fi
> 
> Hidas vauhti ja paljon taukoja pappalenkin tyylliin.
> Kierrellään Piuhan kalliot, mitä on jäljellä, ja vähän Rivieran ympäristöä. Jos virtaa riittää voidaan jatkaa vaikka Kullaanvuoren suuntaan.
> Polut on teknisiä ja nyt näyttää siltä että märkiä ja liukkaita. Tarpeen mukaan voidaan ottaa uusintoja mielenkiintoisista ajopaikoista.
> ...Saa tulla mukaan.



Tuo kiinnostaisi, kun tku-masku ympyrän se pää on ollut pitkään kadoksissa. Mut ei kykene, syntyykö jälkeä katsottavaksi?

----------


## koslowski

Kyllä kiinnostaa Arin esittämä lenkki, itsekin siellä päin pyörin aina välillä. Mutta huomenna en taida päästä kyllä mukaan kun on muuta menoa. Ilmoittele ihmeessä jatkossakin aikeista Maskun nurkilla niin koitan päästä poluille mukaan.

----------


## Ari Suomi

Nyt kun mainitsit, voin heittää vanhan Garminin reppuun, ja siitä muuten tulee tod.näk aika hauskan näköinen viiva(syherö). En usko että varsinaisesti ajetaan mitään mitä Artzi ei jo tietäisi. Näin syksyn tullen oli taas pappojen kanssa juttua että tuo jonain vuosina pyörineet Sunnuntai aamu klo 10. lenkit yritetään taas elvyttää.
Oli vaan taukoa kun vetivät tuon meidän peruslenkki alueen matalaksi (se 8-tien levennys ja alue johon piti tulla se ideapark), ja siitä toipumisessa meni hetki.

----------


## SuperD

Masku maistuisi huomenna mutta kaikki maastokelpoinen kalusto on telakalla.
Ohessa viikon lukujärjestys. Ehkä vähän myöhässä, mutta maanantain ohjelma ei varmaan ollut kenellekään yllätys? 

Ma: Aina sataa (tai sitten ajetaan bemaxia)
Ti: Monivalintatehtävän *vaihtoehto 1* Maskun maisema-ajelu paikallisiin polkuihin tutustuen alkaen klo 18 Rivieran entiseltä kioskilta. Eväskoriin pakattu teknisiä, märkiä ja liukkaita polkuja. Veturina Ari Suomi. Vaatimaton *vaihtoehto 2* SohvaCycloa hiekkateillä Impparista klo 18.00. Ajoneuvoksi käy mikä hyvänsä polkuvoimalla kulkeva, kelvollisesti rullaava vempele, maantiepyörä ei sovellu. Maastoajoa hyljeksitään. Kilometrejä kertyy arviolta 60 SuperPK vauhdilla. Molemmat ehdokkaat suoritetaan. 
Ke: Minä menen Kuppiksen velolle tempomaan maantiepyörällä ympyrää (jos siellä ei ole ruuhkaa). Joku muu voi ajaa jossain muualla.
To: Torstailenkki Prisman tolpalta. Vetäjän arpominen alkaa klo 18.05. 10 minuuttia myöhemmin Frank menettää hermonsa ja lähtee menemään, 19 kuskia seuraa. 
Pe: Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Nunc condimentum pretium faucibus. Tai sitten juoksulenkki? 
La/Su: Pitkään jotakin jossakin? Onkohan kellään tallessa se MattiH:n vetämä 'Tour de Turku' -Tahko simulaation koko reitti? Olisiko sellaiselle kymmenen tunnin retkiajolle tilausta?  :Hymy:  Toiselle päivälle SohvaCycloa, jos ei SC:lle löydy tilausta niin maantie kutsuu. 

Ke, pe & vkl kaipaa täytettä. MTB-Turku tarvitsee SINUA veturiksi lenkille! 



Tähän lukujärjestyksen laatimiseen voisi kehittää jonninmoisen näppärän systeemin jota kaikki voisi editoida. Vaikka, vaikka, vaikka MTB-Turulle omat webbisivut!  :No huh!: 

Foreca lupailee taasen kelpo kelejä, ajakaa ny!

----------


## Frank

Oma lukujärjestys: 
Ma: Meni jo, purin yhden fillarin kun satoi.
Ti: Ehkä ajan, ehkä en.
Ke: Frisbeegolfin viikkokisat johon menen fillarilla
To: Torstailenkki, en menetä hermoja mutta voin kyllä vetää ellei kukaan muu halua.
Pe: Sen näkee sitten
La: Makaan sohvalla tai käyn lenkillä
Su: Koko päivä varattu

Kun on lomalla niin ei koskaan tiedä mitä tekee, varsinkin kun ei suunnittele mitään etukäteen  :Vink:

----------


## miku80

> Oma lukujärjestys: 
> Ti: Ehkä ajan, ehkä en.



Pistä viestii jos innostut lähteen metsään ajeleen tos iltapäiväl/illalla nii voisin lähtee mukaan roikkuun  :Hymy:  kunhan saan mankelin lyötyä kasaan ensin ..

----------


## Immo Laine

Hep! Kuulin juuri, että nyt torstaina on lähistöllä mahdollista kokeilla pyöräsuunnistusta!
Mynärasteilla 26.7. Falkinkoski, opastus vt.8 Nousiainen, Neste.
Lähtö vapaasti valittavissa 17:00-18:30 välisenä aikana.
Karttamaksu 5 euroa.
Eli tässä vaihtoehto torstailenkille. Tämä tilaisuus tuskin tulee toistumaan tässä lähistöllä enää tänä kesänä!

----------


## Ropples

Minäkin lähden ehkä metsään eksymään jossain vaiheessa tänään, suuntana joku semmone itämainen (eli joko kohmo-littoinen tai luolavuori). Aattelin ensin ottaa vähän tollaista tekniikkaharjoittelua ja pomppimista ja sitten lopuksi ajella vähän reippaammin (eli täysillä)

----------


## OlliR

> Hep! Kuulin juuri, että nyt torstaina on lähistöllä mahdollista kokeilla pyöräsuunnistusta!
> Mynärasteilla 26.7. Falkinkoski, opastus vt.8 Nousiainen, Neste.
> Lähtö vapaasti valittavissa 17:00-18:30 välisenä aikana.
> Karttamaksu 5 euroa.
> Eli tässä vaihtoehto torstailenkille. Tämä tilaisuus tuskin tulee toistumaan tässä lähistöllä enää tänä kesänä!



Meikäläinen aikoo kokeilla ensimmäistä kertaa elämässä pyöräsuunnistusta! Kiitos Immo vinkistä! Miten ton kartan kanssa kannattaa toimia, olisiko hiihtosuunnistustelineestä apua vai onko teline vaan tiellä? Teline löytyy. Kartta kädessä on huono pyöräillä, sen olen huomannut. Onko Falkinkoski siellä yleisellä uimapaikalla? Jos on, niin saatan ottaa muksut mukaan.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Meikäläinen aikoo kokeilla ensimmäistä kertaa elämässä pyöräsuunnistusta! Kiitos Immo vinkistä! Miten ton kartan kanssa kannattaa toimia, olisiko hiihtosuunnistustelineestä apua vai onko teline vaan tiellä? Teline löytyy. Kartta kädessä on huono pyöräillä, sen olen huomannut. Onko Falkinkoski siellä yleisellä uimapaikalla? Jos on, niin saatan ottaa muksut mukaan.



Tarvii myös harkita pysua! Irrota karttataso keskipultteineen hiihtosuunnistustelineestä ja kiinnitä se jollain konstilla tankoon (tai stemmiin). Köyhän miehen versio pyöritettävästä karttatelineestä on yksinkertaisimmillaan suunnilleen tällainen. Järjestävän seuran sivuilta vois päätellä että uimaan pääsee. Pysu-ratoja on ilmoituksen mukaan kaksi, joten ajat tietty molemmat (niin on tehty ennenkin).

Menkääpä tänään ajeluttamaan Aria Maskuun. Itse en valitettavasti pääse. Ari varmaan voi johdattaa lopuksi Kullaanvuoreelle, josta tumpelompikin löytää omin avuin polkuja pitkin kohti Raisiota. Tietääkseni kaupungista maaseudulle ei ole pidempi matka kuin maaseudulta kaupunkiin. En tosin ole ihan varma.

----------


## Starfury

Huomenna jotain ajelua jossain? Mieluiten iisisti ja huonnolla kunnolla pari tuntia pölhöajelua  :Hymy:  ?
Tänään meni pari tuntia itsekseen itäpuolen polkuja ja torstaina ei porukka toimintaan pääse, kun puskee jalkapalloa tilalle.

Ehdotus: Luolavuoren tenniskentän parkkis klo12. Ajoa "muutama tunti", vauhti rento torstailenkki vauhti. Suunta Ala-Lemu ja takaisin.
Muutosehdotukset huomioidaan! Jollei niitä tule, ajan tuon ja koukkaan lähtöruudun kautta.

----------


## miku80

voisin koittaa keretä mukaan..

----------


## Starfury

> voisin koittaa keretä mukaan..



koita  :Hymy:

----------


## Pikke

> Menkääpä tänään ajeluttamaan Aria Maskuun. Itse en valitettavasti pääse. Ari varmaan voi johdattaa lopuksi Kullaanvuoreelle, josta tumpelompikin löytää omin avuin polkuja pitkin kohti Raisiota. Tietääkseni kaupungista maaseudulle ei ole pidempi matka kuin maaseudulta kaupunkiin. En tosin ole ihan varma.



Gaaddämit kun en kerkiä Arin pappalenkille. Toivottavasti näitä tulee jatkossakin.

----------


## artzi

Kiinaihme kohta ladattu, takavalo(t) tsekattu... kuinkas Teillä tämä syksyn valopää-ajeluihin varautuminen?

Tästä se taas lähtee, uusi kierros valojen ihmeellisessä maailmassa...   :Sekaisin:

----------


## Matti H

> Kiinaihme kohta ladattu, takavalo(t) tsekattu... kuinkas Teillä tämä syksyn valopää-ajeluihin varautuminen?



Kaipa nuissa lupiinin akuissa virtaa piisaa ensi talvenakin... Pikku ongelma kyllä, kumilenkki on hiukkasen tiukka rossarin ylikokotankoon. Täytyy rakennella tankovaloa varten jotain systeemiä.

----------


## Juha Jokila

On se passo di Stelvio iso nousu ihan autollakin.

----------


## Matti H

> On se passo di Stelvio iso nousu ihan autollakin.



Onneksi on turpo. Sää olet kotimaassa varmaan jo?

----------


## Pikke

Olis huomenna aikaa leppoisalle maastolenkille tai bemaksiradalla reuhoamiseen (lue hengailuun) heti työpäivän jälkeen. Anyone?

Muox: Oikeastaan voisin tehdä niin, että otan kaikki kamat autoon mukaan ja töiden jälkeen menen bemaksiradalle. Jos joku haluaa mun kanssa ajamaan, niin tulkoot sieltä sitten noukkimaan tai sinne seuraksi ajamaan. Klo 16 ->

----------


## peruspertti

Littoistenjärven kierto, kierto, kierto vastapäivään 43 km. En lähde heti ensiviikolla vetämään porukkalenkkiä tuolla suunnalla  :Hymy:

----------


## Ulla

Mutku pitäis vetää tällä viikolla!

----------


## Suvanto

Mites nuo torstaiset yhteislenkit, jotka on mainittu MTB-Turun sivuilla, onko siellä ollut sakkia aina mukana? Olisimme tässä joku kerta pamauttamassa Turun suunnalle ajamaan ja kun ei kukaan tunne polkuja kunnolla, niin yhtenä vaihtoehtona olemme harkinneet tuota yhteislenkkivaihtoehtoa. Entä millainen vauhti noilla lenkeillä on ollut? En ihan tarkkaan tiedä, ketkä kaikki täältä olisivat lähdössä, mutta mukana saattaisi olla myös yläasteikäisiä, joilla vauhti on hieman rauhallisempi.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Onneksi on turpo. Sää olet kotimaassa varmaan jo?



Vielä mennään Ruottin aluevesillä, mutta homenna varmaan pyörän päälle kotona. Turbos on huono vääntö alakierroksilla. Saa käyttää vaihteita joka serpenttiinissä. Autobaanalla meni 205, kun apukuski huomas ja alko polkee jarruu...

----------


## MTB 50+

> Vielä mennään Ruottin aluevesillä, mutta homenna varmaan pyörän päälle kotona. Turbos on huono vääntö alakierroksilla. Saa käyttää vaihteita joka serpenttiinissä. Autobaanalla meni 205, kun apukuski huomas ja alko polkee jarruu...



Perässä tullaan VW:llä. Tänään Ruotsin läpi ja huomenna aamulla ollaan kotona.
Ainakin 1,4 TSI vääntää alkaen 1500 rpm max. väännön, sen alle se ei kyllä vedä, mutta DSG:n S asento korjaa tilanteen.

----------


## miku80

> Mites nuo torstaiset yhteislenkit, jotka on mainittu MTB-Turun sivuilla, onko siellä ollut sakkia aina mukana? Olisimme tässä joku kerta pamauttamassa Turun suunnalle ajamaan ja kun ei kukaan tunne polkuja kunnolla, niin yhtenä vaihtoehtona olemme harkinneet tuota yhteislenkkivaihtoehtoa. Entä millainen vauhti noilla lenkeillä on ollut? En ihan tarkkaan tiedä, ketkä kaikki täältä olisivat lähdössä, mutta mukana saattaisi olla myös yläasteikäisiä, joilla vauhti on hieman rauhallisempi.



Kyllä yhteislenkeillä aktiivisesti porukkaa käy ja pyritty jakamaan nopeempaan ja hitaampaan ryhmään jos on enempi sakkia .. Voihan tänne ehdottaa jotain teille sopivaa päivää tulla niin varmaan joku lähtee vetämään lenkkiä ja muitakin lenkille lähtijöitä löytyy ..

----------


## MTB 50+

> On se passo di Stelvio iso nousu ihan autollakin.



Stelvio on Mäki.

----------


## Frank

> Mites nuo torstaiset yhteislenkit, jotka on mainittu MTB-Turun sivuilla, onko siellä ollut sakkia aina mukana? Olisimme tässä joku kerta pamauttamassa Turun suunnalle ajamaan ja kun ei kukaan tunne polkuja kunnolla, niin yhtenä vaihtoehtona olemme harkinneet tuota yhteislenkkivaihtoehtoa. Entä millainen vauhti noilla lenkeillä on ollut? En ihan tarkkaan tiedä, ketkä kaikki täältä olisivat lähdössä, mutta mukana saattaisi olla myös yläasteikäisiä, joilla vauhti on hieman rauhallisempi.



Porukkaa on aika vaihtelevasti, 10-20 kuskia, aina on kuitenkin ajettu. Vauhti sovitetaan hitaimman mukaan, jos noi "kovat" kuskit on mukana niin ajetaan kahdella porukalla. Itä-puolen, lähtö Itäharjun Prisman tolppa, polut on ehkä hiukan helpompia ajaa kuin länsi-puolen, lähtö Impparista. Lenkit kestää keskimäärin 2.5-3h riippuen hiukan vauhdista ja porukan ajohaluista. Tervetuloa vaan jonon jatkoksi  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Baas 009

Jees, kiitoksia Arille ja Makkelille eilisen koukeroista Maskun poluilla. Meikäläiselle liki kokonaan uutta polkua, kun ei ole tullut tuollapäin liikuskeltua.
Vauhtikin oli juuri passeli, sellainen reipas muttei kova.

Torstaina sitten Nousiaisten pusikoihin...

----------


## Immo Laine

> Miten ton kartan kanssa kannattaa toimia, olisiko hiihtosuunnistustelineestä apua vai onko teline vaan tiellä?



Minusta rinnuksille kiinnitetty hisu-teline käy leppoisassa pysu-menossakin! Eli ei tarvitse olla karttatelinettä tangossa.





> Onko Falkinkoski siellä yleisellä uimapaikalla? Jos on, niin saatan ottaa muksut mukaan.



Käsittääkseni on. Opasteista pitäisi selvitä.

----------


## bomba

> La/Su: Pitkään jotakin jossakin? Onkohan kellään tallessa se MattiH:n vetämä 'Tour de Turku' -Tahko simulaation koko reitti? Olisiko sellaiselle kymmenen tunnin retkiajolle tilausta?



Jos la-su olis jotakin, mä voisin olla mukana. Ihan 10 tunnin ajeluun ei taivu, kun on koko viikonloppu duunia 21-06 vuorossa ja nukkuakin pitäis. Mut sanotaan että välillä 12-19 kumpana vaan päivänä kaikki käy. Ideoita?

----------


## makkeli

> Ehdotus: Luolavuoren tenniskentän parkkis klo12. Ajoa "muutama tunti", vauhti rento torstailenkki vauhti. Suunta Ala-Lemu ja takaisin.
> Muutosehdotukset huomioidaan! Jollei niitä tule, ajan tuon ja koukkaan lähtöruudun kautta.



Koitan ehtiä paikalle, koska Ala-Lemu on täysin vierasta aluetta ja siksi kiinnostaa. Torstailenkkivauhtia jaksaisin väsyneillä jaloilla ajellakin.

Eilisestä kiitos kanssa-ajajille. Piuhan puolen kalliot olivat uusia ja osa extra-koukeroista kioskin puolella Itse lenkki oli mukavaa vauhtia, siirtymällä tuli itselle vähän kiire, kun huomasin tehneeni liikaa koukeroita, mutta ihan hyvin sopi 1,5h polkusiirtymä kuvioihin, kaupungista ei ole siis kovin pitkä matka maalle.

----------


## Jurppis

Perjantaina TVC:n BMX-Koulu vierailee luolavuoren maastoissa. Olisi kivaa, jos MTB-Turkulaisia tulisi myös paikalle ajelemaan ja antamaan ajovinkkejä. 

Lähtö pe klo 17:00 Luolavuoren koulun pihalta.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Perässä tullaan VW:llä. Tänään Ruotsin läpi ja huomenna aamulla ollaan kotona.
> Ainakin 1,4 TSI vääntää alkaen 1500 rpm max. väännön, sen alle se ei kyllä vedä, mutta DSG:n S asento korjaa tilanteen.



Mun turbo hyytyy alle 2000 rpm ja vasta 3000 rpm:ssä alkaa repiä. Melkeen 500 litraa bensaa tuli puhallettua läpi.  :Vink:

----------


## Pikke

> Perjantaina TVC:n BMX-Koulu vierailee luolavuoren maastoissa. Olisi kivaa, jos MTB-Turkulaisia tulisi myös paikalle ajelemaan ja antamaan ajovinkkejä. 
> 
> Lähtö pe klo 17:00 Luolavuoren koulun pihalta.



Heps! Mä tulen avuksi.

----------


## Frank

> Perjantaina TVC:n BMX-Koulu vierailee luolavuoren maastoissa. Olisi kivaa, jos MTB-Turkulaisia tulisi myös paikalle ajelemaan ja antamaan ajovinkkejä. 
> 
> Lähtö pe klo 17:00 Luolavuoren koulun pihalta.



Voisin kans tulla kun ei ole parempaakaan tekemistä. Tai ainakin ajelemaan, vinkeistä en niin tiedä, ainakaan hyvistä.

----------


## Ulla

Hyvä että löytyy väkeä opastamaan. Minä ja Pave ollaan pe jo Savossa. Huomiseksi harkitsen vakavasti elämäni ensimmäistä pysua torstailenkin sijaan, katsotaan..

----------


## miku80

Starfury & makkeli: Kiitokset eilisestä lenkkiseurasta! Oli ainakin omalta osalta über hikinen lenkki vaikka hitaasti edettiin et liekö vaikuttanu 3 kuppii kahvii ennen lenkkiä asiaan  :Vink:  .. No jos kokeilis tänään toisenlaisel tankkauksella lähtee liikkeelle ..

----------


## MTB 50+

OT




> Mun turbo hyytyy alle 2000 rpm ja vasta 3000 rpm:ssä alkaa repiä. Melkeen 500 litraa bensaa tuli puhallettua läpi.



Jos se on VW:n kone siitä pitäsi varmaan ohjelma  päivittää. Minulla  on sekä 1,2 ja 1,4 TSI. Molemmat  vetävät  hyvin tuosta  1500 rpm:stä alkaen. Kummastakin on ohjelmaa päivitetty  pari kertaa. 1,2:lla on ajettu n. 30 tkm ja 1,4:lla yli 100 tkm.

----------


## Starfury

> Starfury & makkeli: Kiitokset eilisestä lenkkiseurasta! Oli ainakin omalta osalta über hikinen lenkki vaikka hitaasti edettiin et liekö vaikuttanu 3 kuppii kahvii ennen lenkkiä asiaan  .. No jos kokeilis tänään toisenlaisel tankkauksella lähtee liikkeelle ..



Hikistä oli täälläkin, mut hyvä lenkki ajettiin ja mulle vauhtikin oli ihan passeli. Uutta polkuukin löyty itelle sielt Ala-Lemun periltä, tarvii joskus ajella sinne uudestaan.
Mä koitan tänään kans vähän toisenlaista tankkausta, mut se aiheuttaa mahdolist hikoiluu vast sit huomen aamul  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## SuperD

Eilen suoritettiin lukujärjestyksen mukaisesti veloa. Oli ajoseuraa, cheerleadereitä, vesisadetta ja joku oikea ratapyöräilijä joka näytti miten sitä fillaria kuuluu polkea. Paikalle saapui sovitun mukaisesti myös tiistain lenkkikaverin alter ego, eli Arppojen alalahkoon kuuluva VeloArppa, jonka kanssa nykäistiin 2 x reilun 10km vedot. Ei tuo ympyräajo olekaan niin hölmöä kuin äkkiseltään voisi kuvitella. Tasamaa, hyvä asfaltti ja vetoapu antaa mukavia kilometriaikoja  :Hymy: . Suosittelen koittamaan jos joku hyvin rullaava fillari löytyy varastosta. Kiitos Pikkelle kannustuksesta ja VA:lle vetoavusta.

Tänään tolpalle - bemaxiradan kautta - jos ei mitään valtavaa monsuunisadetta ilmaannu

----------


## Maik

Velopyöräily vaikuttaa yllättävän mielenkiintoiselta trainerin jyystämisen sijaan. Pitää varmaan koittaa viikonloppuna, jos sitä taipuu alaotteelle.

----------


## Pikke

Määkin yritän jaksaa raahautua tolpalle.

----------


## Matti H

> Velopyöräily vaikuttaa yllättävän mielenkiintoiselta trainerin jyystämisen sijaan. Pitää varmaan koittaa viikonloppuna, jos sitä taipuu alaotteelle.



Trainereista puheenollen, olen kuullut, että joku Kaarinalainen sekapyöräilijä saattaisi olla luopumassa Kurtin Road machinesta. Niinq vink vink.

Alkaa jo kuulua vieno turbon ujellus. Karavaani starttaa huomenna aamulla kohti pohjoista. Mitään ei ole vielä pakattu, perustyyliin. Tänään vedetään vielä koirapyöräilyreeniäkin.

Nämä mestat odottaa:

----------


## greenman

Kai sä tuut sunnuntai cyclon kuitenki vetämään?

----------


## Matti H

> Kai sä tuut sunnuntai cyclon kuitenki vetämään?



Niinjuu. Cycloja ei ole kahteen viikkoon. Palaamme asiaan 12.8., palautellen. Lehdistöäkin saattaa olla paikalla.

----------


## greenman

> Niinjuu. Cycloja ei ole kahteen viikkoon. Palaamme asiaan 12.8., palautellen. Lehdistöäkin saattaa olla paikalla.



Äh, justiinsa tajusin, että 12.8 en olekaan maisemissä. Menee hieno tilaisuus pilata mainettaan entisestään ohi suun.

----------


## Ulla

Käytiin vetämässä varmasti pohja-ajat pyöräsuunnistuksessa. Hauskaa oli silti, vinkatkaa, jos jatkoa seuraa!  :Hymy:  Toimitsijat puhuivat Kärryisistä.

Mä sain lähes tuplattua radan, 15 km sekoilin.

----------


## OlliR

Olin myös pyöräsuunnistamassa. Rata oli 7,7km ja gps:n mukaan todellinen matka jonka poljin oli 12.7km. Koko matkan poljin hymy huulilla, niin hauskaa hommaa pysu on! Rata ja maasto olivat mielestäni hienot ja keli lämpimän hikinen. Toivottavasti näitä tulee jatkossakin edes kerran vuodessa. Niin ja se teline jonka väsäsin hisu telineestä toimi loistavasti.

----------


## Frank

17 lähti tolpalta ja yks pomppas metsästä mukaan. Ajettiin Pääskyvuorta, vakkea, litsaa, lähteenmäkeä, vyyryläistä ja mikkolanmäen kautta tolpalle. Mukana ainakin yks enskertalainen joka oli samalla nuoriso-osastoa, hyvin pärjäs mukana, ei mitään ongelmia. Ehkä joku muukin oli ekaa kertaa, en huomannut tolpalla kysyä. Varsinasesti ei mitään tainnut hajota, yhdet ketjut eivät meinanneet pysyä paikoillaan ja jotain pientä jarruongelmaa oli. Jos muuten jarrut vinkuu ajaessa niin painaa vaan jarrut pohjaan niin vinkuna lakkaa, haittaa kuulema kyllä hiukan ajamista  :Vink: . Bomba piti huolen pannutuksesta, muuta ei kuulema näkynyt kuin korkea jalan kaari. Onneksi ei henkilövahinkoa. 
Lämmintä oli ja itikoita, joku öttiäinen pisti mua huuleen, melkoinen patti siihen tuli. Kiitos vaan kaikille perässä polkeneille.

----------


## miku80

Jep kiitokset Frank:lle ja muillekkin lenkkiseurasta!

----------


## Mika.t

Jäi taas vaihteeks lenkki väliin töiden takia. Sunnuntaiksi kaivataan ajoseuraa?

----------


## Jusa.L

Kiitos taas kerran, mainio lenkki ja uutta polkuakin taas sopivasti!

----------


## Pikke

Pitääkin yrittää ehtiä huomenna vilkaista tarkemmin niitä vinkuvia jarruja ennen Luolavuoren lenkkiä. Muutenkin on ajaminen raskasta, saati sitten jarru pohjassa...

Jälleen kerran kiitos ja anteeksi!

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Pyöräsuunnistus on siitä hieno laji ettei tarvii pyydellä anteeksi kuin itseltään. Hyvin oli MTB-Turku-henkistä väkeä paikalla. Karttatelineen kanssa oli melkoista tuskaa, mutta purukumilla tai nippusiteillä korjasin mä sen (ennen lähtöä). Emitti putos kerran johonkin metsään, mutta onneksi löysin sen. Pitkälle rastivälille valitsin huonon reitin, mutta sitä ei oikein voinut kartasta tietää. Kohtuullisen helppo reitti olis ollu kenelle tahansa tulla koittamaan. Huhu liikkui että vielä toinen olisi tälle vuotta tarjolla. Kiitos järjestäjille!

EDIT: Tulokset järjestäjän sivuilla. Salanimellä näköjään menty kärkeen.  :Vink:  HAK ajoi ilman ajanottoa eikä siten näy tuloksissa.

----------


## bomba

> Bomba piti huolen pannutuksesta ---



Kukaan ei varmaan voi sanoa juurikaan yllättyneensä tuosta uutisesta... Ekalla pannutuksella sattu vasempaan ja jälkimmäisellä oikeaan käteen. On hyvä reenata tasapainoisesti. Oikea känny on vähän kankea mutta liikkuu, joten tuskin mitään vakavaa.

Frankille kiitos vedosta  :Hymy:

----------


## OlliR

> Pyöräsuunnistus on siitä hieno laji ettei tarvii pyydellä anteeksi kuin itseltään. Hyvin oli MTB-Turku-henkistä väkeä paikalla. Karttatelineen kanssa oli melkoista tuskaa, mutta purukumilla tai nippusiteillä korjasin mä sen (ennen lähtöä). Emitti putos kerran johonkin metsään, mutta onneksi löysin sen. Pitkälle rastivälille valitsin huonon reitin, mutta sitä ei oikein voinut kartasta tietää. Kohtuullisen helppo reitti olis ollu kenelle tahansa tulla koittamaan. Huhu liikkui että vielä toinen olisi tälle vuotta tarjolla. Kiitos järjestäjille!
> 
> EDIT: Tulokset järjestäjän sivuilla. Salanimellä näköjään menty kärkeen.  HAK ajoi ilman ajanottoa eikä siten näy tuloksissa.



Salanimellä kärkeen, hep! Anopin vanhalla emitillä menin kun oma oli väliaikaisesti hukassa. Hiukan repesin kun huomasin tuloksissa anopin nimen kärjessä(+60 v)! Ilmoittauduin kyllä omalla nimellä ja mtb-turun laitoin seuraksi.

Tulokset (selaa alaspäin, 7.7km pyörä): http://www.ms-52.net/wp-content/uplo...7/t120726.html

----------


## Ropples

> Varsinasesti ei mitään tainnut hajota, yhdet ketjut eivät meinanneet pysyä paikoillaan ja jotain pientä jarruongelmaa oli. Jos muuten jarrut vinkuu ajaessa niin painaa vaan jarrut pohjaan niin vinkuna lakkaa, haittaa kuulema kyllä hiukan ajamista



Kengän lukkoklipsin ruuvi saatiin myös taidokkaasti kadotettua, huomenna sitten metsästämään uutta. Katotaan jos vielä jaksan sinne luolavuoreen jakamaan huonoja neuvoja. Puntillekki pitäs homenna jaksaa..

----------


## HAK

> Salanimellä kärkeen, hep! Anopin vanhalla emitillä menin kun oma oli väliaikaisesti hukassa. Hiukan repesin kun huomasin tuloksissa anopin nimen kärjessä(+60 v)! Ilmoittauduin kyllä omalla nimellä ja mtb-turun laitoin seuraksi.
> 
> Tulokset (selaa alaspäin, 7.7km pyörä): http://www.ms-52.net/wp-content/uplo...7/t120726.html



Täällähän on melkein kaikki salanimellä, joten haittaaks se.
Tuosta Gunin ajasta voi ottaa muutaman minuutin pois, kun jututin iloista suunnistajaa matkalla.
En mä oikeastaan ajanut lainkaan, kunhan vähän yritin ulkoilla ja karttaa lukea. Alkuviikon pyöräilyt painoi vielä niin paljon, että parempi palautua kunnolla.

 Ihan kivan reitin tuolla normaalilla suunnistuskartalla oli Kari tehnyt. Varsinaisissa pysukartoissa polkumääritykset on tehty niin hyvin, että niiden perusteella pystyy mainiosti ennakoimaan polun ajettavuuden. Lisäksi esteet esim. kaatuneet puut on merkitty punaisella poikkiviivalla.

(Ne huhutut pysut on ehkä 13.9. Nousiaisten Kärryisissä - mukavaa kangasta, mutta niistä varmaan kuuluu sitten myöhemmin)

----------


## Juha Jokila

> (Ne huhutut pysut on ehkä 13.9. Nousiaisten Kärryisissä - mukavaa kangasta, mutta niistä varmaan kuuluu sitten myöhemmin)



Kärryisistä on mun tekemä pysu-kartta muutaman vuoden takaa. Toivottavasti sitä voidaan käyttää, vaikka mulla ei ole ollut järjestelyihin osuutta tänä vuonna.

----------


## artzi

> Artzi eksyy varmaan seuraavaksi Ristivuorelle, Palovuorelle ja Palometsään. Hopefully.
> Harmi kun en voi tulla tänään messiin!
> Hauskaa lenkkiä.



Sherlokki kuuklaili vähän... (koiraimmeisten voorumilta). Jos su ehtis käydä tuolla, tahi mustikassa... 

"Siitä Paialhontien alusta oikealta lähtee heti sellanen polku ylös sinne  kallioille (se on ainoa kohta mistä tuo reitti menee tien läheltä). Mä  oon yleensä pysäköiny auton siihen pusikkoon kun siinä on sellanen  sopiva kolo, mut siihen mahtuu vaan yks auto."

PS
Pysu olis kiinnostava hommeli, jos vaan ehtis. Listakin näyttäisi sitten tältä... 

(Lähti: 8, Keskeytti: 0, Hylätty: 0, Kadonnut: 1)

----------


## koslowski

Frankille kiitos lenkin vetämisestä. Nyt jo toinen porukkalenkki takana ja mukavaa oli edelleen, vaikka sainkin korjailla ketjuja enemmän kuin tarpeeksi. Nopealla tarkastelulla syylliseksi näyttäisi paljastuvan ketjunkireyttä säätävä Trickstuff epäkesko joka ilmeisesti ei pysynyt paikoillaan. Jospa ens kerralla paremmin. Ropplesin ihmetellessä ruuvin katoamista alkutaipaleella, lähdin SuperD:n perässä tavoittelemaan muuta porukkaa. SuperD kävikin ohjaamassa alkupään sakkolenkille odottamaan jälkijoukkoa ja minä siinä välissä suoritin ensimmäisen otb:ni. Sitä ei varmaan voida laskea virallisiin tilastoihin kun onnistuin ajoituksessa sopivasti niin ettei yleisöä ollut paikalla, mutta kyseessä lienee ollut varsin tyylipuhdas räpeltäminen. Onneksi oli pehmeää pusikkoa tarjolla niin poskikosketus maahan ei jättänyt juurikaan jälkiä. Kiitos, hiki tuli. Ja kiitos vielä Akille viime viikon lenkistä!

----------


## HAK

> Kärryisistä on mun tekemä pysu-kartta muutaman vuoden takaa. Toivottavasti sitä voidaan käyttää, vaikka mulla ei ole ollut järjestelyihin osuutta tänä vuonna.



Niinhän sieltä on. Ajelin sillä kartalla pari viikkoa sitten. Hyvin pitää edelleen paikkansa. Muutamia uusia polkuja tullut siihen Kärryistentien kankaalle. 
Siellä Myniksen päässä sen Nousten rajan notkon paikkeilla onkin vähän enemmän muutosta. Tulee varmaan joku teollisuus- tai asutusalue ja läpiajotie Roukkuliin. 

Hyvää matkaa pohjoiseen.

----------


## HAK

Mä saatan kanssa piipahtaa tuolla joku päivä karttareenissä.

Suunnistuskartan mukaan siitä "sun parkkipaikalta" lähtee tosiaan selvä polku kallioille. Ja kohta haarautuu ainakin kolmeen suuntaan. Suht suoraan itää menee pitkin kallioita polkuja aina Kustavintienlaitaan teollisuuslueelle saakka. Ja sitten se toinen kallioalue tuon tien pohjoispuolella on polkuja täynnä Kustavintielle saakka.

(....kadonnut kun ei malttanut tulla metsästä pois.)

----------


## Maik

> Trainereista puheenollen, olen kuullut, että joku Kaarinalainen sekapyöräilijä saattaisi olla luopumassa Kurtin Road machinesta. Niinq vink vink.



Kiitti vinkistä, mutta en siis ole siirtymässä paikallaan pyöräilyn pariin mitenkään aktiivisemmin - ainakaan heinäkuussa :Sarkastinen: . Solisluun luksaatio vaan on pakottanut toivottavasti hyvin väliaikaisesti keskittymään kaikenlaisiin hupilajeihin kuten vesijuoksu ja harjoitusvastuksen vinguttelu.
Have fun in far north.

----------


## Immo Laine

PySusta sen verran, että "Olli Alexanderssonin"  :Vink:  kanssa vertailtiin reittejä, ja Ollin mennessä useasti suorinta tietä sunnistaen ja mahdollisesti fillaria kantaen/työntäen (?), niin itse poljin koko matkan käyttäen toivottavasti nopeinta uraa. Matkaa mulle tuli 2 km enemmän. Ajovautihan on tietty mulla hiljaisempi muutenkin, mutta paras tehdä näin jos ei omat suunnistustaidot ole huippua eikä polvet kestä metsässä loikkimista...

----------


## HAK

> Kiitti vinkistä, mutta en siis ole siirtymässä paikallaan pyöräilyn pariin mitenkään aktiivisemmin - ainakaan heinäkuussa. Solisluun luksaatio vaan on pakottanut toivottavasti hyvin väliaikaisesti keskittymään kaikenlaisiin hupilajeihin kuten vesijuoksu ja harjoitusvastuksen vinguttelu.
> Have fun in far north.



Missäs nyt olet solisluun luksauttanut, fillarillako ?

----------


## HAK

> PySusta sen verran, että "Olli Alexanderssonin"  kanssa vertailtiin reittejä, ja Ollin mennessä useasti suorinta tietä sunnistaen ja mahdollisesti fillaria kantaen/työntäen (?), niin itse poljin koko matkan käyttäen toivottavasti nopeinta uraa. Matkaa mulle tuli 2 km enemmän. Ajovautihan on tietty mulla hiljaisempi muutenkin, mutta paras tehdä näin jos ei omat suunnistustaidot ole huippua eikä polvet kestä metsässä loikkimista...



Niinhän se on, että pysussa kannattaa suhtautua hyvinkin ennakkoluulottomasti reitinvalintoihin ja käyttää siihen myös tarpeen mukaan aikaa muutama sekunti tarpeen tullen. Monesti pitää jättää "hauskan" näköiset vaihtoehdot käyttämättä ja tyytyä luukutukseen.
Ajelin tuon pitkän välin molemmat vaihtoehdot. Vasenkin oli muuten ok, mutta paljon risukasoja ja varmaan kymmenen kaatunutta puuta ja vähän pehmeääkin. Sitähän ei nähnyt kartasta, kuten Aki sanoi. Oikean kautta kyllä ehdottomasti nopeampi. Ja jatko "varmaa", juuri ajettua reittiä seuraavalle rastille. Jos pystyy menemään/tulemaan samaa reittiä, se on hämmästyttävän paljon nopeampaa, vaikka olisi vähän pidempi, mutta on kuitenkin tuttua juuri ajettua uraa.

----------


## Immo Laine

> Ajelin tuon pitkän välin molemmat vaihtoehdot.



OlliR:n ajoi vasemmalta, minä oikealta eli lähtö/maalipaikan ohi ja viimeisen rastin läheltä. Mulla 12:03, Ollilla 12:44. Eli HAK, olet oikeassa! Itse suurin reittivalintavirhe tuli seiskalle mentäessä, ajelin asfalttia hieman pidemmälle ja otin hakkuualueen etelänpuoleisen uran, koska pelkäsin polunpään löytymistä kosteahkolla alueella siellä hakkuualueen pohjoiskulmassa. Oma valinta ei ollut kovin nopeakulkuinen ja lisäksi ylämäkeä. Sitten vielä HAK häiritsi rastinottoa  :Vink:  ja pikkupolun lähtö oli hetken hukassa. Mutta se vaan kasvattaa luonnetta!

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Minä puolestani hävisin Ollin ajalle 2 minuuttia samalla reittivalinnalla. Pientä arpomista oli toki risteyksissä, mutta ei mitään varsinaista pummia kuitenkaan. Olli vaan ajanut lujempaa. Ihan taatusti olisi ollut nopeampi ajaa Immon reittiä - väitän että reittivalinnan ero on enemmän kuin Immon ja Ollin aikaero. Immon vaihtoehtohan tuli ajettua toiseen suuntaan loppumatkasta, joten voi vähän verrata. Lisäksi olisi tullut vielä HAK:n mainitsema tutun maaston etu viimeisille rasteille - näkynee ehkä Villen väliajoissa. Kävin piirtämässä oman reittiviivan reittihärveliin, josta paikalla käymättömätkin voivat katsella karttaa ja reittiä sekä arvioida olisiko itsellä mahdollisuuksia kokeilla pyöräsuunnistusta.

----------


## HAK

> .....Sitten vielä HAK häiritsi rastinottoa  ja pikkupolun lähtö oli hetken hukassa. Mutta se vaan kasvattaa luonnetta!



Se polunpää oli siitä suunnasta vaikeampi löytää, leveämpi tie jatkui maastossa pidempään. Oli ehkä hiukka nopeampi sitä edellistä tietä. Mutta kuten sanoit, oli pehmeän näköistä kartalla, mutta ei kyllä maastossa. Häirintä kasvattaa  :Vink: .

----------


## makkeli

> Kävin piirtämässä oman reittiviivan reittihärveliin, josta paikalla käymättömätkin voivat katsella karttaa ja reittiä sekä arvioida olisiko itsellä mahdollisuuksia kokeilla pyöräsuunnistusta.



Mistä sen reitin saa näkyviin? Rata vain näkyy. Olisin varmaan itse se 1 kadonnut, kun viiva loppuu rastille 13, mitä sitten tehdään?


Lisäys: löysinpä oikean napin.

----------


## Maik

> Missäs nyt olet solisluun luksauttanut, fillarillako ?



Jep, hissipyöräily on hieno mutta vaikea laji.

----------


## Baas 009

Oli kyllä loistoreissu tuo pyöräsuunnistus. On sillä ajanotolla sitten kumma vaikutus, nimim. maksimisyke 188, keskisyke 163...

Itte tupeloin kyllä todella pahasti rastia 7 lähestyessä, tunkkailin koko hiton suon yli kun en löytänyt polkua, ja senkään jälkeen en meinannut löytää sitä. Kuvittelin sen "hieman" vahvemmaksi maastossa. Rastia lähestyessä tieltä poistuttaessa onnistuin myös kumoamaan itseni, ollessani jo pysähdyksissä...

Samaten rasti 9 meni kyllä enemmän kuin huonosti, en meinannut millään löytää sitä tienpäätä siitä asvalttitien reunasta...

Muuten meni kyllä jokseenkin mukavasti, tietysti kaikkea pientä kiemuraa tuli välillä. Myönnän kyllä luukuttaneeni rastilta 12 maaliin niin kovaa kuin miehestä irtosi, mutten silti ymmärrä miten kaikki muut jäivät 12-13 välillä kaksi minuuttia? Rastille 12 mennessä ihmettelin että mitä Aki sekoilee vastaantullessaan, vasta maalissa älysin että kaikki eivät vissiin ajaneetkaan edestakaisin rastin 13 läheltä...

Hulluimmalta sitä tuntui että kuinka nopeasti pyörä tosiaan liikkuu 1:10000 kartalla. Kun on tottunut omaan hitaaseen juoksuvauhtiin niin kaikki meinaa tulla silmille. Vaikka mä oon ajellut aika paljon 1:5000 kartalla autolla...  :No huh!: 

Seuraavalle reissulle täytyykin virittää karttapöytä ja emitille joku hieno patentti niin pääsee pattisemmallakin polulla runttaamaan kunnolla. Vaikka yllättävän vähän romut käsissä haittasivat.

Näköjään juu puuttuu ainakin reittihärvelin kartasta viimeinen viiva, en muista oliko sitä paperikartassa. Ei näytä ainakaan ketään häirinneen  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Pyöräsuunnistuksen osallistujamääristä pakko vielä vähän kommentoida.  Immo sai yhdellä viestillä muutamassa päivässä haalittua paikalle 7  maastopyöräilijää - missä olivat muut? Kannattaisi varmaan yrittää vielä  enemmän infota kaikkia lähialueen suunnistusseuroja,  seikkailu-urheilijoita, autosuunnistajia yms heidän omilla  keskustelupalstoillaan sekä facebookissa? Kaikki ymmärtävät ettei tapahtumien järjestämisessä ilman osallistujia ole järkeä.  Harrastajiakin voisi kenties tulevaisuudessa jokunen löytyä, jos jokainen paikallinen seura  tekisi iltarastiensa yhteydessä edes kerran vuodessa pysu-radan - ja  tiedottaisi asiasta muillekin. Sopivien maastojen puutteesta tämä ei ole kiinni, kuten MS-52 on viime vuosina osoittanut. Ei sitä polkuverkostoa kovin paljoa näköjään tarvita. Turku-rastienkin kalenterista löytyisi monia kelvollisia paikkoja järjestää pyöräsuunnistusta. Tiedä sitten onko Turku-rasteilla periaatepäätös ettei pyöräilijöitä oteta sekoittamaan juoksusuunnistajien menemistä. Enpä usko että tämä muna-kana ongelma koskaan ratkeaa Turun suunnalla. Eikä avautuminen tällä foorumilla oikeastaan edistä asiaa, mutta sainpahan sanottua.  :Hymy:  Pitäisi tietysti olla itse aktiivinen; liittyä paikalliseen seuraan ja tehdä pysu-rata vaikkapa Ruskon hiekkakuopille. No - enpä usko että tuon takia liittyisin. Radan tekeminen sinänsä ei liian paha homma olisi. Enkä uskalla edes ehdottaa että yksityishenkilö voisi järjestää harjoitukset tuosta vaan - tulisi samat nootit kuin aikoinaan aluecupin maastopyöräkisojen määrää spekuloitaessa.

----------


## OlliR

> Minä puolestani hävisin Ollin ajalle 2 minuuttia samalla reittivalinnalla. Pientä arpomista oli toki risteyksissä, mutta ei mitään varsinaista pummia kuitenkaan. Olli vaan ajanut lujempaa. Ihan taatusti olisi ollut nopeampi ajaa Immon reittiä - väitän että reittivalinnan ero on enemmän kuin Immon ja Ollin aikaero. Immon vaihtoehtohan tuli ajettua toiseen suuntaan loppumatkasta, joten voi vähän verrata. Lisäksi olisi tullut vielä HAK:n mainitsema tutun maaston etu viimeisille rasteille - näkynee ehkä Villen väliajoissa. Kävin piirtämässä oman reittiviivan reittihärveliin, josta paikalla käymättömätkin voivat katsella karttaa ja reittiä sekä arvioida olisiko itsellä mahdollisuuksia kokeilla pyöräsuunnistusta.



Nyt härvelistä löytyy voittaja anopin reitti Akin ja Villen lisäksi. Mielenkiintoista tutkia rastiväliaikoja ja reittejä! Rastille nro 8 olen ottanut ainoana suorimman reitin ja hiukan siinä voittanut muita. Samoin välin 9-10 menin juosten suoraan pyörää taluttaen nopeammin kuin kiertoreittiä. Ville on mennyt lujaa 12-13 välin, reitin tuttuus auttoi varmasti. Nyt alkoi kiinnostamaan laji hiukan enemmän, josko ensivuonna johonkin kisoihin..

----------


## Immo Laine

> Nyt härvelistä löytyy voittaja anopin reitti Akin ja Villen lisäksi. Mielenkiintoista tutkia rastiväliaikoja ja reittejä! Rastille nro 8 olen ottanut ainoana suorimman reitin ja hiukan siinä voittanut muita. Samoin välin 9-10 menin juosten suoraan pyörää taluttaen nopeammin kuin kiertoreittiä. Ville on mennyt lujaa 12-13 välin, reitin tuttuus auttoi varmasti. Nyt alkoi kiinnostamaan laji hiukan enemmän, josko ensivuonna johonkin kisoihin..



V***TU S***TANA! Tallensin oman reittini Ville nimelle. Lähetin kyselyn järjestäjälle, josko saavat korjattua! Sorry!!!

----------


## Baas 009

ÖRR!

Kukahan mun reitin on piirtänyt reittihärveliin? En nimittäin itte ole....

-Ville

Edit: jaaha, sehän selvisikin kun lähetin viestin...

----------


## OlliR

> V***TU S***TANA! Tallensin oman reittini Ville nimelle. Lähetin kyselyn järjestäjälle, josko saavat korjattua! Sorry!!!



Onneksi et sentään anopin nimellä ollut tallentanut, siitä vasta monimutkainen soppa olisikin syntynyt! Ajattelin kans, että olipa Ville mennyt samallalailla kuin sinä.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Mielenkiintoista tutkia rastiväliaikoja ja reittejä!



Todellakin! Tässä vielä omia ajatuksia reitiltä - kaikkien suunnistuksesta piittaamattomien kiusaksi. Tämä jos mikä on laji jossa pääsee jälkikäteen kommentoimaan...  :Hymy: 

Minä siis huomasin pudottaneeni emitin saapuessani 7. rastin lähettyville - onneksi se löytyi polulta eikä tarvinnut edes kovin kauas tulla takaisinpäin (lopun matkaa pidinkin emittiä kädessäni). 8. rastille päätin kiertää varman päälle isoa polkua loivaan alamäkeen asvaltille ja sieltä rastille, koska 7. rastin polku oli jo niin hidas ajettava ja oletin seuraavan polun olevan samaa luokkaa. 9-10 välin meinasin mennä niin, että polkua vähän takaisin ja joen läheltä polkua rastille - mutta koska polut eivät kartassa olleet ojalle asti eikä ojan leveydestä ollut hajuakaan, niin päätin kiertää varman päälle reittiä joka osoittautui alkuosaltaan vielä yllättävän hidaskulkeiseksikin. 10. rastin jälkeen lähdin ajelemaan asvalttitietä eteenpäin, kunnes keksin että kannattaa katsoa kartasta mihin on menossa - ei siinä kyllä pitänyt olla mitään epäselvääkään. 12. mennessä huono reittivalinta ja puutteellinen suunnistustaito häiritsivät alun metsäosuudella - lisäksi päätin ajella polkua pitkin rastille, vaikka ei välttämättä nopein reitti olisikaan. 13. mennessä en huonolta polulta viitsinyt etsiä oikealle lähtevää rastille vievää polkua vaan päätin jatkaa suoraan polkujen risteykseen, josta vielä tossusuunnistajia viihdyttäen jatkoin alamäkeen liian pitkälle.

Aika usein kannattaa kiertää - ja todella kaukaakin. Sitä ei heti meinaa hoksatakaan, että jos hidaskulkuista ja suunnistusta vaativaa polkua kulkee 5 km/h keskinopeudella, niin tietä pitkin kiertää 20 km/h vauhdilla nelinkertaisen matkan! Aika eri juttu kuin juoksusuunnistuksessa. Mä ostin joskus kisa-ajatus mielessäni pyöränkin, mutta eipä ole tullut kisoihin lähdettyä. Enkä tullut kisapyörällä edes iltarasteille. Oiskohan menny hiljempaa vai lujempaa... Mikään muu ei harmita, mutta hävitä nyt Ollin anopillekin.  :Leveä hymy: 

PS. Piirtäkää Ville ja Immo reitit uusiksi. Se kai onnistuu.

----------


## miku80

Jos jollain ei ole huomen aamulla DBTL:n johdosta krapulaa tai ripulii tms. ja ajohaluja löytyis nii ajattelin ajella aamulla/aamupäivällä Ala-Lemu:ssa rauhallista lenkkiä ja mukaan voi lähteä.. Lähtöpaikka voisi olla Piispanristin Biltemalta mihin aikaan sit sopiikin tai vaihtoehtosesti Luolavuorelta..

----------


## HAK

> ....Hulluimmalta sitä tuntui että kuinka nopeasti pyörä tosiaan liikkuu 1:10000 kartalla. Kun on tottunut omaan hitaaseen juoksuvauhtiin niin kaikki meinaa tulla silmille. Vaikka mä oon ajellut aika paljon 1:5000 kartalla autolla...  ....



Sitten kun pääset Ville joskus kunnon pysu-sprinttiin ja keskimatkallekin, tiedät miten kaikki tulee silmille.  :Vink:  
Viistonninen AS on helppoa siihen verraten, vaikka ei ole sekään helppoa. Huippuhauskoja molemmat kyllä.

----------


## HAK

> ..... Tiedä sitten onko Turku-rasteilla periaatepäätös ettei pyöräilijöitä oteta sekoittamaan juoksusuunnistajien menemistä. Enpä usko että tämä muna-kana ongelma koskaan ratkeaa Turun suunnalla. .....



Tottahan se joku päivä ratkeaa.

Mulla oli viimevuonna mahdollisuus tehdä - kun pyydettiin TUSin toimesta - yhdet Turku-rastit. Ei kielletty tekemästä pysua siihen yhteyteen. Vapaasti olisi saanut tehdä.
Mutta multa "aika" vaan loppui kesken.
Ja suoraan sanoen mulla ei oikein riitä inspis räplätä tietsikkaa yhtään enempää kuin on tarvis.

TUSilla ja käsitteekseni muillakin alueen suunnistusseuroilla on omat hankaluutensa saada järjestettyä noita kaikki viikottaisia juoksusuunnistusratoja, joita kuitenkin riittää. Siksi he - siis juoksusuunnistajat - eivät halua lisää hommia.
Parempi olisi tehdä se pysu kokonaan omana tapahtumana.

Pysun tekeminen on vain kiinni henkilöstä/henkilöistä, joilla riittää innostusta littyä johonkin seuraan ja opetella Condes-ohjelman käyttö (jopa minä opin sen tunnissa). 

Suunnistuskarttapohjiinhan suunnistusseuroilla on omat oikeutensa, mutta käsittääkseni kaikki seurat antavat jopa muille seuroilla sovittaessa oikeuden kartan käyttöön hyvin pientä korvausta vastaan.

Pysupolkumääritysten teko onnistuu helposti nykytietotekniikkaihmisiltä Ocadilla, jos vaan halua riittää.

Turun alueella voisi tehdä moneenkin paikkaan pysukartan polkumäärityksineen, esim. juuri lentokentän maasto. Jos joku joskus innostuu tekemään polkumääritykset, kannattaa samantien tehdä kansallinen kisa, tulijoita kyllä on.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Tuo on toki totta, että jo normaalien iltarastien ja seuraharjoitusten  läpiviemiseenkin on vaikea löytää vetäjiä.

Pelkkä pysu-uramääritysten tekeminen on valtava urakka verrattuna pysu-iltarastien järjestämiseen juoskusuunnistuskartalla - luulisin. Iltarasteja voisi ihan hyvin ajella juoksusuunnistuskartoillakin.

Radan suunnitelu ei kuulosta kovin raskaalta. Rastien vieminen ja hakeminen tuntuu sekin siedettävältä hommalta. Radan piirtämisestä, printtaamisesta ja rastimääritteistä en ymmärrä mitään. Joitain juoksevia hommia varmasti kisan aikana, mutta hoituisivat kai suurimmilta osin esim. Turku-rastien yhteydessä samoilta henkilöiltä jotka jo hoitavat ilmoittautumisia ja tulospalvelua juoksusuunnistajille.

Ei - en tiedä asiasta oikeasti yhtään mitään. Eikä edelleenkään kiinnosta seuraan liittyminen sen takia että saisi itselleen lisää tekemistä. Pitäisiköhän silti joskus miettiä sopivaa rataa...

----------


## HAK

Ainoastaan suunnistuseuroilla on tuohon hommaan sopivan tarkat kartat.
Voithan toki tehdä kokonaan oman kartan.

Tuo rasti 13 oli muuten Kuuvanvuorella, yksi lisää lähes "sennimisiä".

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Ainoastaan suunnistuseuroilla on tuohon hommaan sopivan tarkat kartat.
> Voithan toki tehdä kokonaan oman kartan.



Suunnistuskarttojen käyttöä tuossa yritinkin ehdotella. Pitäiskö lukea niin että seuroilla ei ole resursseja, mutta eivät myöskään huoli ulkopuolista apua. Pystyn ihan omin avuin ja luvin suunnittelemaan rataa kaapista löytyvän suunnistuskartan pohjalta. Pelkässä suunnittelussa on se hyvä puoli ettei tarvitse mennä koskaan konkretiaan asti.

----------


## Pikke

> Perjantaina TVC:n BMX-Koulu vierailee luolavuoren maastoissa. Olisi kivaa, jos MTB-Turkulaisia tulisi myös paikalle ajelemaan ja antamaan ajovinkkejä. 
> 
> Lähtö pe klo 17:00 Luolavuoren koulun pihalta.



Osa pikkunassikoistahan oli ihan liekeissä. Oli vallan hauskaa. :Hymy:

----------


## HAK

Se on Aki kyse paljosta muustakin kuin kartoista. Aina kun järjestetään jokin kutsutapahtuma pitää olla luvat kunnossa. Myös suunnistuksessa. Ja jos kyse pyöräsuunnistuksesta se pitää olla mainittu erikseen. Saahan ne luvat yleensä, kun vie asiaa eteenpäin. Jos kartta esim. kokonaan kaupungin alueilla, luvansaanti helpompaa. Samoin esim. Ruskon lentokentän ympäristö (valtio). Kentän eteläpuoli on TUSin kartta ja pohjoispuoli onkin ilmeisesti Mahdin. Kaveriporukalla voi harkan tehdä, mutta kun alkaa mainostamaan tarvitaan jo luvat.

Tämä teksti on lainattu ympäristö.fi -sivuilta:
"Maanomistaja voi halutessaan poistaa suunnistajan rastit mailtaan. Varsinaista lain rikkomista ei rasteista aiheudu, jos rasteista ei aiheudu vähäistä suurempaa haittaa ja rastit poistetaan heti käytön jälkeen. Käytännössä on välttämätöntä sopia maaomistajan kanssa rastien pitämisestä, koska maanomistaja voi poistaa rastit. Suunnistajien tulisi muutoinkin olla puheväleissä tärkeimpien maanomistajien kanssa.
Ohjattuja ryhmiä voi viedä toisen maalle jokamiehenoikeudella. Polkujen tilapäinen merkitseminen maanomistajan maille ilman maanomistajan suostumusta on arveluttavaa, koska siinä kanavoidaan liikkumista toisen maalle. Silloin vähäistä suuremman haitan kynnys voi ylittyä.
Ystävällisin terveisin,
ylitarkastaja Pekka Tuunanen
Ympäristöministeriö"

Maalla kaikki on helpompaa, kun kaikki tuntevat toisensa  :Vink:

----------


## Frank

> Osa pikkunassikoistahan oli ihan liekeissä. Oli vallan hauskaa.



Juu, kivaa kun vetää letkaa ja takaa kuuluu että ajetaan kovempaa  :Leveä hymy: .
Näköjään bemaxillakin voi ajaa metsässä ja ihan sujuvasti. Paikoissa joista ei voi ajaa pystyy pyörän nostamaan helpon näköisesti yli. Sakkolenkillä siis kolma täpäriä jahtasi yhtä bemaxia. Hiukan meinasi käydä raskaaksi välillä kun kävin päivällä verta luovuttamassa mutta muuten oli kyllä hauskaa.

----------


## Mika.t

Olisiko joku kiinnostunut ajattamaan mua luolavuoren suunnalla huomenna? En tunne polkuja joten opasta kaivattais?

----------


## Ropples

Aikatauluun sopisis mutta pakko jättää väliin, melkeen 100km mettässä tullut ajettua ympyrää täl viikol..

----------


## artzi

Tuliko sieltä Maskun lenkiltä mitään jälkeä? Saattaisi viikon päästä olla tku-masku listalla.

----------


## miku80

> Olisiko joku kiinnostunut ajattamaan mua luolavuoren suunnalla huomenna? En tunne polkuja joten opasta kaivattais?



Jos sua kiinnostaa tiistaina lähtee Luolavuorelle nii voisin lähtee seuraks pölisyttään polkuja.. Mul sopis melkee mikä aika vaan mut mieluiten aamulla tai illalla ettei olis iha hirveen kuuma.. Huomen pitelee ainaki kiiret ettei ehdi harrasteleen..

----------


## artzi

Palovuori. ei mitään hajua kuinka paljon polkua tahi mihin suuntaan, kivaa kalliobaanaa kuitenskii. Mää vaan kävelin märässä mettässä, ja keräsin ämpärillisen mustikoita talveksi. Polku ylös lähtee siis tästä, auto mahtuu parkkiin.

----------


## Mika.t

Miku80, huomenna mulla on kiireitä mutta keskiviikkona alkaa loma että loppuviikosta käy jokupäivä.

----------


## miku80

^Ok .. Keskiviikko menee Tampereella peppersin keikalla mut sit käy oikeestaan mikä päivä vaan..

----------


## HAK

> Palovuori. ei mitään hajua kuinka paljon polkua tahi mihin suuntaan, kivaa kalliobaanaa kuitenskii. Mää vaan kävelin märässä mettässä, ja keräsin ämpärillisen mustikoita talveksi. Polku ylös lähtee siis tästä, auto mahtuu parkkiin.



Kävin lauantaina fillarilla. Paljon on polkuja. Tuossa viivaa, mutta akku loppui kesken. Joku kerta uusiksi. Kallainen on hyvin lähellä. Ja Masku.
http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...glhse8ukrk5vtu

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Pullamössöpojat goes tiistailenkki. Tänään poikkeuksellisesti jo kello 17:30 Impparin parkkikselta (mikäli keli ei ole kelvoton). Oppitunnin aiheena miten ylitämme hiekanjyvän. Suoritamme aiheesta noin kolmen tunnin simulaation, jonka aikana luovutamme patoutuneet voimat kenties pitkin Raision, Maskun ja Ruskon ojanpenkkoja ennen ensi viikonlopun Jämi MTB:tä. Kalustoksi kelpaa hiekkatiekelpoinen polkukone. Reittiä ei todellakaan ole vielä keksitty, mutta hiekkatiepainotus pakollisin asvalttisiirtymin sekä kenties joku helppo polkuosuus jos vain sattuu eteen tupsahtamaan. Kaikkea säädetään totutusti osallistujien toiveiden mukaan. T: SuperKirjuri ja Viidakko-opas.

----------


## Ari Suomi

> Tuliko sieltä Maskun lenkiltä mitään jälkeä? Saattaisi viikon päästä olla tku-masku listalla.



Mulla on niin vanha GPS että välikaapeli on sarjaportin kautta, eikä mun uudessa koneessa enää ole tuota, pitää viritellä jotain, mutta ei ole mun hommaa tällaiset säätämiset ....
Vaihtoehto - B
Milloin olisit tulossa Maskuun? otetaan pikauusintana tuo lenkki, jos saadaan aikataulut sopimaan.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Ari ostaa USB to SERIAL adapterin, niin saat vehkeen kiinni USB-porttiin. Muistat katsoa paketin päältä että tukee sun koneen käyttöjärjestelmää.





> Pullamössöpojat goes tiistailenkki. *Tänään * poikkeuksellisesti jo kello *17:30* Impparin parkkikselta (mikäli keli ei  ole kelvoton). Oppitunnin aiheena miten *ylitämme hiekanjyvän*. Suoritamme  aiheesta noin kolmen tunnin simulaation, jonka aikana *luovutamme * patoutuneet voimat kenties pitkin Raision, Maskun ja Ruskon ojanpenkkoja  ennen ensi viikonlopun Jämi MTB:tä. Kalustoksi kelpaa  hiekkatiekelpoinen polkukone. Reittiä *ei todellakaan* ole vielä keksitty,  mutta hiekkatiepainotus pakollisin asvalttisiirtymin sekä kenties joku  helppo polkuosuus jos v*ain sattuu* eteen tupsahtamaan. Kaikkea* säädetään*  totutusti osallistujien toiveiden mukaan. T: SuperKirjuri ja  Viidakko-opas.



Tuo pieni sade oli sitten tilattu ihan vain vähentämään pölyämistä. No problem.

----------


## artzi

> Mulla on niin vanha GPS että välikaapeli on sarjaportin kautta, eikä mun uudessa koneessa enää ole tuota, pitää viritellä jotain, mutta ei ole mun hommaa tällaiset säätämiset ....
> Vaihtoehto - B
> Milloin olisit tulossa Maskuun? otetaan pikauusintana tuo lenkki, jos saadaan aikataulut sopimaan.



Sarjaportti. Tuo kuuluisa bittien valtatie, jolla pikku bitit kilpailee kaistasta kuin Ferrarit konsanaan maailman moottoriteillä! Haikeesti muistelen tietsikkahommia Wanhan Ajan Tyyliin, silloin joskus nuore(mpa)na. Teki mitä tahansa, aina ehti vetäseen kupin kaffetta välissä...    :Sarkastinen:  

Opastettu retki olisi tietysti parasta! Tuleva la on mulla ajopäivä kotimaisemissa, jollei tule muutoksia suunnitelmiin. Vähän hankalaa ajoittaa hommaa, kun tarttis käydä tuolla Palovuorellakin, eikä tiedä mitä kaikkea kivaa sieltä löytyykään. Se voisi kyllä olla kiva "oikaisu" tku-masku lenkkiin. Harmi kun ei ole autoa, voisi viikolla käydä tsekkaamassa sen oikaisun valmiiksi. Kattellaan...

----------


## OlliR

Otin aamulla fillarin ja kamat mukaan tarkoituksena lähteä jonnekin polkemaan tänään töiden jälkeen (klo 17.00). Eilen ei ollut pyörä mukana niin en päässyt Akin lenkille ja huomenna en pääse torstailenkille. Jos joku on lähdössä lenkille niin mielelläni lyöttäydyn mukaan. Uudetkin maastot ja seudut kiinnostaisi ja auto kun on käytössä niin siirtymä ei ole ongelma! Lähden jokatapauksessa lenkille ja minunkin mukaan voi toki tulla. Suuntana on Itäharjun Prisman tolpalta Pääskyvuori, Varissuo, Littoinen, Lauste. Pyöräilen noin 3h.

----------


## JanneR

Selvisi mitä Haunisten altaalla puuhaavat.

----------


## timppi

> Selvisi mitä Haunisten altaalla puuhaavat.



Elikkäs tuo Impparista päin tulo on rikottu ja tulevaisuudessa sinne ajetaan suoraan asfalttia pitkin? Meinaavatkohan ne päivittää ne ympärikulkevat polutkin ja leventää ja asfaltoida nekin..?

----------


## makkeli

> Olisiko Kurjenrahka/Kuhankuono -karttalinkkiä tai muuta infoa. Ensi viikonloppuna olisi tarkoitus harrastaa maastopyöräilyä kesäloman päättymisen kunniaksi ja viimeisiä tilaisuuksia paeta uusille poluille. Kerran olen tuolla paikallisen porukan vietävänä ollut ja ihan mukavat muistot alueesta jäi. Dieselin perässä muistaakseni  ajeltiin.



http://www.kuhankuono.fi/ löytyy summittainen kartta etusivulta. Reittiselostuksista pääsee lounaispaikan tarkempaan karttaan. 40+ km reitti on vajosuon vaellus+ kangenmiekan kierros + pukkipalo. Nyt myös pääsee Savojärven ympäri.

----------


## JanneR

> Elikkäs tuo Impparista päin tulo on rikottu ja tulevaisuudessa sinne ajetaan suoraan asfalttia pitkin? Meinaavatkohan ne päivittää ne ympärikulkevat polutkin ja leventää ja asfaltoida nekin..?



Sinnehän on suunniteltu ties mitä virkistysaluetta, että kun kerran kaupunkilaisille kaupungin rahoilla jotain tehdään, niin täytyyhän paikan olla esteetön  :Vink:  

Raisio.fi:stä löytyi: 



> Haunistenaltaan lähiympäristön aluerakenne tutkitaan ja mm. mahdolliset  asumiseen soveltuvat alueet selvitetään. Haunistenaltaan  yleissuunnitelmassa kartoitetaan uimarannan ja muiden  virkistystoimintojen kehittämis- ja rakentamismahdollisuuksia. Alueen  luontoarvot kartoitetaan erillisselvityksenä.
> Arvioitu laatimisajankohta 2012 - kesä 2013



 http://www.raisio.fi/palvelut-a-o/ka...taan-lahialue/

Nythän se ohitustien ali tuleva ulkoilureittikin oli jonkun uutisen mukaan "huomioitu" ohjaamalla käyttäjät kelviä pitkin altaalle. Jos olisin kyyninen, niin veikkaisin ratkaisun jäävän pysyväksi tunnelin aukaisun valmistumisen jälkeenkin.

----------


## Ulla

No, onkos siellä ajettu torstailenkkiä? Minä ja Pave ajettiin, Hossassa. On vähän toisenlaista polkua ja oppaana poroja. Terveisiä vaan!  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Mä koitin ajaa, mutta olin vähän myöhässä. Kuivaa oli eikä näkyny letkan renkaanjälkiä Impparin eikä Mälikkälän suunnilla. Piti sitten piipahtaa vielä kuvarastillakin, mutta eipä näkynyt letkaa sielläkään. Toivottavasti joku letka oli.

----------


## makkeli

Aika monta kuskia lähti tarunhohtoiselle Temppelinvuorelle. Puolet jäi johonkin matkalle, menivätköhän Pub Navigareen.

Laitetaanpa uusintana suuren tutkimusretkeilijän Matti Hoon kertomus tarunhohtoisesta Temppelinvuoresta:

_Tarunhohtoinen Temppelivuori siinsi miesten mielissä, ja vastoin varoituksia sherpoitta lähtemisestä polkaisimme tuolle eräälle Skandinavian merkittävimmistä huipuista. Satelliittipuhelin oli huiputtaessamme katveessa ja kamerat jäässä, joten jälkipolville tästä uroteosta ei jäänyt todisteita. Itäinen rinne vei meidät joka tapauksessa lähelle ihmismielen ja -kehon kestävyyden rajoja.

 Marssi kohti perusleiriä sai dramaattisia piirteitä seuratessamme alkuasukkaiden puihin maalaamia sinisiä hieroglyfejä. Polut olivat jyrkkyydessään hirvittäviä, ja silloin tällöin alkusyksyisen illan rauhallisuutta järkytti rotkoon syöksyvän kantajan kirkaisu. Myös villien laumojen kallioille levittämät värillisen lasin kappaleet ajoivat retkueen hermoromahduksen partaalle rengasrikon tietäessä viivytystä armottomassa kisassa laskevaa aurinkoa vastaan. Pimeän yllättäminen olisi tiennyt eksymistä eräälle lähitienoon armottomimmalle alueelle. Pyöräilijöitä on astunut sisään Pub Navigaren ovesta, kadonneet ikuisesti tai ainakin palanneet muuttuneena.
_

Vauhti oli tällä kertaa 16 sydämenlyöntiä lujempaa kuin yleensä, mutta valituksia ei kuulunut, joten ei himmailtu.

Reittikarttaa joku mukana ollut kysyi. Tässä ajettu reitti.

----------


## makkeli

> No, onkos siellä ajettu torstailenkkiä? Minä ja Pave ajettiin, Hossassa. On vähän toisenlaista polkua ja oppaana poroja. Terveisiä vaan!



Mä koitin tätä kaiffaria saada oppaaksi, mut hän ei liikahtanutkaan.

----------


## bomba

Kiitos terveisistä! Jotkut ajoi torstailenkin loppuun asti, mä hoidin taas hajotustakuun. Tein akikorhoset ja rullalautailin ilman vapaaratasta kotiin. Ja huomenna Foxcompin kautta taas...

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Tuommoinen tapahtuma olisi tulossa. Olisiko kiinnostusta lähteä tutustumaan reittiin jonain arki-iltana. Sopisiko seuraavaksi tiistailenkin teemaksi?

----------


## bomba

Ensi tiistai (7.8.) sopis mulle, kun sattuu olemaan vapaapäivä. Siis jos saan pyörän pelikuntoon siihen mennessä. Aika pitkä siirtymä tonne on kyllä...

----------


## Pave

Myö oltiin Hossassa eväsretkellä ja paikallisoppaat olivat sen mukaiset...



Ei hennottu häiritä evästaukoa, ooteltiin hetki...

Joku 35 km ja 3 h huippupolkuja!
Hajotustakuu; takasisärengas. Ilm. Stanin ohuen vanneteipin sauma paskoo sisureita.
Ei pannuja...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Mika.t

Mä voisin lähteä tonne taivassaloon.

----------


## MTB 50+

Tuolta maantiepuolelta  terveisiä. Tämmöinen lenkki on tarjolla  lauantaian. Maasturillakin pärjää  mukana.

CYCLOLENKKILähtöaika ja- paikka: Auranlaakson ABC lauantaina4.8.2012 kello 07.00 täsmälleen

Ajoreitti: Ajoteknisesti helpohko.  Ensin hiekkatietä,sitten helpohkoa polkua, asfalttia, taas polkua, hiekkatietä, asfalttia,polkua, TammisillanABC:llä  ollaan noin 09.45 …10.00aamupalalla, asfalttia, hiekkatietä, polkua, … 
Reitillä on varmasti jossain kuraa ja vettä. Pääosin reittion hiekkapintainen, mutta muutama asfalttisiirtymä joudutaan ajamaan. Polutovat kaikki helpohkoja. Yhtä reitin pientä mäkeä en ole kyllä koskaan cyclon välityksillä ja  pidolla päässyt ylös, liian liukas  ja jyrkkä.
Reitti on kauimpana lähtöpaikastaan n 20 km päässäItä-Kaarinan Toivonlinnassa.

Ajovauhti: vedän lenkin sellaisella 115keskisykkeellä, joka vastaa maantiellä  tiistailenkin ja torstailenkin välistä vauhtia. Ajoaikainenkeskinopeus  on maasto-osuuksineen noin16 …17 km/h.  Maasturillakin saattaa pärjätämukana.

Varustus: kelin mukaan sopivat kamppeet, riittävästievästä  ja juomaa 5 h ajoon

Ajokeli: perjantaina iltapäivällä satelee hiukan,joten lauantaina maasto  on paikoin  märkä. Lauantaina paistaa aurinko ja lämpöä on15 … 20 C. Tuuli on veltto kesätuuli lounaasta.

Paluu: Olemme takaisin Auranlaakson ABC:llä noinkello 12.00

----------


## peippo

Sori Aki, huomasin sun letkantavoitteluyritykset vasta äsken kaivaessani puhelinta repun pohjalta.

Vauhti oli tosiaan vähän normaalia torstailenkkiä ripeämpää, tämä tiedoksi mikäli siinä joku oli ensimmäistä kertaa mukana. Edettiin kyllä aika sujuvasti.
Oma ajo tökki eikä oikein edes maistunut tuo tasamaarämpiminen, mistä lie johtui...

----------


## Mika.t

Mulla meni niin kauan hyvin kunnes alkoi nälkä painamaan sen verran että ei meinannut enää jaksaa. Ketjuohjuri täytyy käydä hakemassa et ketjut ei putoo.
Neljä kertaa on yhden lenkin aikana liikaa =)

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Sori Aki, huomasin sun letkantavoitteluyritykset  vasta äsken kaivaessani puhelinta repun pohjalta.



Eipä mitään.  Parempi vaan jos teidän vauhtikin oli ollut normaalia reippaampaa.  Kaipasin vain raitista ulkoilmaa ja hengailua.  :Vink:

----------


## Pihvi

Ensi tiistaina aluecupin cyclokrossikisa Peltolassa klo 18. Siis tuolla:
http://opaskartta.turku.fi/Web/Defau...6&language=fin
Saa siellä ajaa maasturillakin ja homma ei maksa mitään.

Maastokisojakin tulossa kohta:
http://pyora68.net/aluekalenteri/Kalenteri2012.html

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Eihän me Taivassaloon lähdetä tutustumaan samaan aikaan kun on aluecupin cyclokisa. Saa vinkata mahdollisesta kiinnostuksesta sekä esittää uusia vaihtoehtoja päivämääräksi!

----------


## miku80

Jos on jotain kimppakyytiä tarjolla Taivassaloon niin voisin lähteä mukaan tutustuun reittiin..

----------


## Baas 009

Jyrkkä ehkä aluekupille. Onks mitään suunnitelmaa reitistä? Jos vaan mennään jätemäkeä ylös ja alas niin jätän väliin. Jos poiketaan välillä metsässäkin niin sitten vois vaikka yrittää paikalle....

----------


## Pihvi

Reitistä ei ole tarkempaa tietoa. Yleensä on cycloillakin ajettu myös jonkun verran metsää, mutta homma riippuu ratamestarin visioista. Ajoaika noin 30-40 minuuttia.

----------


## greenman

Ylämäki on ystävä.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Ruskolaisilla ei oo ystäviä.

----------


## SuperD

Mitäs asut tasamaalla

----------


## Pave

> Ylämäki on ystävä.



Terkut Syötteeltä! Kävimme tuossa noutamassa numerolaput kisatoimistosta...



Mökkimme on suunnilleen samassa tasossa lähtöpaikan kanssa. Ajoimme lähtöpaikan kautta koukaten helpomman 30 km reitin loppunousua ylös suoraan kisatoimistolle (kohdassa 4,2km), joten käppyrästä puuttuu helpomman reitin viimeinen huiputus, jolta reitti palaa kisatstolle. Toimistolta ajoimme 60/120 km reittiä takaperin suunnilleen loppunousun tasolle 'Laajavuori' -20 m. Nousun varrelle oli nimittäin merkitty kilpailevien kisojen loppunousujen huiputuskohdat kyltein. El Granden kyltti ylettyi korkeimmalle, mutta sekin oli kaaaukana Iso-Syötteen ylähissiasemalta.  :Vink: 

Näytti olevan periaatteessa ihan ajettavaa nousua kaik kuitenkin, jolleivat 50-55 km:n matkalla jalkoihin kertyneet hapot ja mahdolliset krampit yhdessä pienen ylämäkijumpan (= kivikon) kanssa tee tepposia. Sateen sattuessa sutii kivikossa tietty vielä herkemmin, varsinkin kun terävien kivien takia pitänee nostaa vähän rengaspaineita.

Ullaa vähän jännittää. Nimittäin tuo sää...

----------


## kijas

Tartteeko joku paikallinen täysjoustoa? Myyn TranceX:n edullisesti (noin tonnilla) pois tarvitsevalle, koko on 18" eli Medium. Kannattaa tulla katsomaan/kokeilemaan jos on tarvetta. Tällä pyörällä on tehty aika legendaarisia juttuja mutta en just nyt tartte kolmea täysjoustomaastopyörää joten toivon että jollain muulla on tarvetta tälle. Privalla saa yhteyttä tai sit voi soittaa suoraan nolnelnol kasikakskakskasiysikaksysi.

----------


## Pihvi

Sunnuntaicyclo ajetaan Kuusistossa klo 20. Startti tuolta:
http://opaskartta.turku.fi/Web/Default.aspx?layers=Opaskartta&cp=6698006,23466670  &z=2&title=Startti&language=fin
Ja maasturi toimii cycloa paremmin Kuusistossa.

----------


## artzi

Kävin pörräämässä mettässä, Turku - Palovuori - Riviera. Mahtava lenkki aika täydellisessä ilmastossa. Ei yhtään itikoita missään!

http://www.mapmytracks.com/explore/activity/666809

----------


## kari kangassalo

minä koitan päästä su eli huomen cyclolenkille. ja täysmaasturilla.

----------


## Matti H

Allekirjoittanut ja Juha Jokila mtbSeikkailu 2012:n maalissa Kaamasmukassa hyvissä voimissa pyörät paskana. Huomenna alkaa moottorimarssi etelään. Hyvät Syötteet ja cyclot. Jawohl!

----------


## Copyfighter

Täpäri on parasta maantiellä nautittuna.

----------


## Ulla

Syöte oli hyvä!  :Hymy: 

Niin ja ne pelotellut pitkokset, ne olivat helppoja, minulle, voitteko uskoa. Lähestymisetkin polulta niin smuutteja, että pääsin suoraan itse asiaan ilman normaalia pyörän ja kuskin asettelua lähtöasemiin.

----------


## ivuorio

Morot vaan kaikille!
Olis tarvetta Avidin elixir 7 sopivalle oliiville, jostain turun lähistöltä. Omistatko yksilön josta olet valmis luopumaan, laita s-postia ivuorio(at)gmail(piste)com tai soittele nol viis nol 36333neljä9.

----------


## kari kangassalo

ei kannata odotella mua cyklolenkille, en tiedä ehdinkö

----------


## fillaristi

> Sunnuntaicyclo ajetaan Kuusistossa klo 20. Startti tuolta:
> http://opaskartta.turku.fi/Web/Default.aspx?layers=Opaskartta&cp=6698006,23466670  &z=2&title=Startti&language=fin
> Ja maasturi toimii cycloa paremmin Kuusistossa.



Mieli tekis metsään ku eilen ajettiin vaan hiekkatiellä,mut kroppa haluu nyt levätä.
Noh,syksy lähestyy ja kunnon cyclokelit...

----------


## JiiH

> Mieli tekis metsään ku eilen ajettiin vaan hiekkatiellä,mut kroppa haluu nyt levätä.
> Noh,syksy lähestyy ja kunnon cyclokelit...



Olihan siellä oikein kylteillä merkattu "kapeaa polkua". Ei nimittäin olisi kolmea enempää mahtunut rinnakkain.

----------


## OlliR

> Sunnuntaicyclo ajetaan Kuusistossa klo 20. Startti tuolta:
> http://opaskartta.turku.fi/Web/Default.aspx?layers=Opaskartta&cp=6698006,23466670  &z=2&title=Startti&language=fin
> Ja maasturi toimii cycloa paremmin Kuusistossa.



Minä tuun Kuusistoon ajamaan sunnuntaicycloa. Pyöränä on täpäri ja mukana olen niin kauan kuin jaksan.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Jämi MTB oli tosiaan aikamoista kiitotietä, kuten pari kaveria tuossa aiemmin vihjaili. Melkoista vaihtelua paikallisiin maastoihin. Kiva oli kokeilla.

Parkkipaikalla tuli jutuksi MTB-Turun edustaminen. Ihan on kaikille sallittua - ja toivottuakin - että laittaisitte seuraksenne MTB-Turku, kun johonkin kuntotapahtumiin osallistutte.  :Hymy:

----------


## Matti H

> Parkkipaikalla tuli jutuksi MTB-Turun edustaminen. Ihan on kaikille sallittua - ja toivottuakin - että laittaisitte seuraksenne MTB-Turku, kun johonkin kuntotapahtumiin osallistutte.



Tapahtumiin taajaan osallistuvat, ja tietty muutkin MTB-Turkulaiset voisivat harkita kisa- ja hikoilukelpoisen MTB-Turku-paidan kimppatilausta. Niinq uink uink.

----------


## bomba

> --- MTB-Turkulaiset voisivat harkita kisa- ja hikoilukelpoisen MTB-Turku-paidan kimppatilausta. ---



Koskas tilataan? Mulle yksi. Mieluiten t-paita. Sellainen millä voi ajaa kuumilla keleillä, kun yleensä kesällä on lämmin. Tuo nykyinen MTBT pitkähihainen on kadehdittavan hieno mutta varmaan liian lämmin kesäkäyttöön.

----------


## Ulla

Syötteellä ei kyllä kovin monelle polulle olisi mahtunut kolmea rinnakkain, upeaa singletrackiä paljon.

Mulle kans ohuempi lyhythihainen ajopaita! Kunhan joku muu hoitaa tällä kertaa tilausrumban... Nimim. Yksi paita edelleen noutamatta.

----------


## Mika.t

Mulle kans paita. Tuliko siitä taivassalon reissusta jotain sovittua jo?

----------


## Matti H

Jaa että paita innostaisi. Mulla on nyt reissusta palanneena hirveesti kaikkea hommaa, ei ehdi paneutua. Jos kukaan ei innostu asiaa hoitoon ottamaan, mä voisin ruveta myöhemmin sitä reeraamaan. Ens kevääksi sitten? Joku tällainen vois olla?

p.s. Spessun S-works Fast Trak kestää kaksi lenkkiä.

----------


## miku80

> Mulle kans ohuempi lyhythihainen ajopaita!



+1

----------


## MTB 50+

Lyhythihainen paita olisi kätveä, mutta vetoketju ehdottomasti  kokonaan alas asti aukeava, kiitos  !

----------


## Pihvi

Eilen oli 6 kuskia Kuusistossa pyörimässä. Itäpuolen polut ajettiin läpi 1,5 tunnissa ja matkaa kertyi yhteensä 16,5km. Polut raivattu kohtuu hyvin puista, mutta osa reiteistä umpeenkasvanutta.
Kalusto taisi pysyä suurinpiirtein ehjänä, vaikka ketjuja asenneltiin rattaille muutamaan otteeseen.

----------


## marmar

> Eilen oli 6 kuskia Kuusistossa pyörimässä. Itäpuolen polut ajettiin läpi 1,5 tunnissa ja matkaa kertyi yhteensä 16,5km. Polut raivattu kohtuu hyvin puista, mutta osa reiteistä umpeenkasvanutta.
> Kalusto taisi pysyä suurinpiirtein ehjänä, vaikka ketjuja asenneltiin rattaille muutamaan otteeseen.



Olisko kellään GPS-jälkeä reitistä? Kuusiston polut kiinnostaa, koska ne osuu kotini ympäristöön. 

Kunhan opin fiksut polut, joista saa reittejä muodostettua, niin tulen säännöllisen epäsäännöllisellä ajolla auttamaan niiden aukipysymisessä  :Vink:

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Tuliko siitä taivassalon reissusta jotain sovittua jo?



Ei tullut. Nyt sovitaan...
*
Tämä viikko:*
- Tiistailenkki: Aluecup cyclocross Peltolassa klo 18. Ilmoittautumisia haluttaisiin puoli tuntia ennemmin. Ei maksa mitään, kivaa on ja maasturilla voi osallistua. Halukkaat ajaa tarvittaessa jatkot porukkalenkin merkeissä.
- Torstailenkki: Itäharjun Prisman tolpalta klo 18.

*Ensi viikko:*
- Tiistailenkki: Tutustuminen MTB Green Race reittiin Taivassalossa klo 18. Onko liian aikaisin? Ajoaika autolla Turun keskustasta noin tunti. Toivoisin että ilmaisisit kiinnostuksesi, ettei tarvitse järjestää opasta ilman osallistujia. Kimppakyytejä koitetaan toki sopia tarpeen mukaan.
- Torstailenkki: Impivaaran palloiluhallin parkkipaikalta klo 18.

----------


## miku80

Kiitokset eilisestä lenkkiseurasta! oli eilen akku suht vähissä ku ei muistanu ladata nii jäi käppyrä ottamatta vaikka yleensä tulee trackattua noi porukkalenkit.. Vaikka lähellä noitakin polkuja asuu niin jostain syystä huonosti tullu tuolle suunnalle lähdettyä ku keväällä oli aikast hurjas kunnos nuo polut myrskyjen jäljiltä eikä kesän mittaan sit tullu lähdettyä katsomaan tilannetta mut hyvältähän tuolla näytti!

Taivassaloon lähden ehdottomasti jos löytyy kimppakyyti..

----------


## Ulla

Tulisin taivassaloon, mutta tiistaisin ei käy. Ehdotan ke 15.8.

----------


## OlliR

Kiitos minunkin puolesta Pihville eilisen lenkin vedosta! Hauskaa jumppaa pienellä alueella mäestä toiseen! 

Jälki Kuusistosta sekä meno ja paluumatkalta: http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...mo0tohram713l1

Taivassaloon olen lähdössä hyvin todenäköisesti reittiin tutustumaan ja auton kyytiin mahtuu yksi pyörä oman lisäksi.

----------


## miku80

> Taivassaloon olen lähdössä hyvin todenäköisesti reittiin tutustumaan ja auton kyytiin mahtuu yksi pyörä oman lisäksi.



Noukitko matkanvarrelta mukaan?

----------


## OlliR

> Noukitko matkanvarrelta mukaan?



Pääset kyydissä jos tutustuminen on tiistaina. Keskiviikkona en pääse.

----------


## Matti H

> Ei tullut. Nyt sovitaan...
> *
> Tämä viikko:*
> - Tiistailenkki: Aluecup cyclocross Peltolassa klo 18. Ilmoittautumisia haluttaisiin puoli tuntia ennemmin. Ei maksa mitään, kivaa on ja maasturilla voi osallistua. Halukkaat ajaa tarvittaessa jatkot porukkalenkin merkeissä..



Että tällainen? Saattaishan tuota tulla ajelemaan.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Tulisin taivassaloon, mutta tiistaisin ei käy. Ehdotan ke 15.8.



Kiinnostuneita näyttäisi olevan tiistaille, niin pidetään siitä kiinni. Mutta ei hätää - järjestävät kyllä mielellään useammankin tutustumisen. Otetaan edition II sitten jollekin toiselle päivälle vähän myöhemmin. Ulla voi vaikka ehdottaa päivämäärää.

----------------------------------------

Tähän vielä kertauksena tulevaa ohjelmaa.

*Tämä viikko:*
- Tiistailenkki: Aluecup  cyclocross Peltolassa klo 18. Ilmoittautumisia haluttaisiin puoli  tuntia ennemmin. Ei maksa mitään, kivaa on ja maasturilla voi  osallistua. Halukkaat ajaa tarvittaessa jatkot porukkalenkin merkeissä.
- Torstailenkki: Itäharjun Prisman tolpalta klo 18.

*Ensi viikko:*
- Tiistailenkki: Tutustuminen MTB Green Race  reittiin Taivassalossa klo 18. Onko liian aikaisin? Ajoaika autolla  Turun keskustasta noin tunti. Toivoisin että ilmaisisit kiinnostuksesi,  ettei tarvitse järjestää opasta ilman osallistujia. Kimppakyytejä  koitetaan toki sopia tarpeen mukaan.
- Torstailenkki: Impivaaran palloiluhallin parkkipaikalta klo 18.

----------


## Ulla

Järjestäjän kanssa käydyn puhelinkeskustelun jos muistan oikein, on Taivassalon reitti jo merkattu ja vapaa tutustumiselle milloin vaan. Linkki lähtöpaikalle pitäisi olla siellä sivuilla.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Järjestäjän kanssa käydyn puhelinkeskustelun jos muistan oikein, on Taivassalon reitti jo merkattu ja vapaa tutustumiselle milloin vaan. Linkki lähtöpaikalle pitäisi olla siellä sivuilla.



Lauantaina juttelin paikallisten kanssa. Reitti tosiaan on jo merkattu ainakin alustavasti, mutta tulevat silti ihan mielellään oppaiksikin. Pienen pätkän kännykkävideotakin näin reitiltä. Näytti että olisi tosiaan teknisempääkin paikkaa tarjolla. Komeaa "laituriakin" oli metsään tehty. Risuja on keräilty, siimaleikkuria ulkoilutettu viikon verran ja enduromoottoripyöriäkin käytetty polun tekoon. Kyseessä ei ole mikään vanha polku, joten ymmärettävästi on vielä hieman pehmeä - ajokelpoinen kuitenkin. Voidaan MTB-Turun voimin omalta osaltamme auttaa järjestäjiä polun kuluttamisessa porukkalenkin merkeissä. Tervetuloa ajelemaan.
(Itse en ole paikalla käynyt enkä kuulu järjestäjiin, joten ylläoleva on oma tulkinta aiheesta viestien ja keskustelujen perusteella.)

----------


## greenman

Jes, Kaikki huomenna krossaamaan. Mitä enemmän porukkaa sen hauskempaa.

Sunnuntaicyclokin oli hyvä. Kiitos seurasta. Tommonen pikkurenkailla varustettu muovipyörä tuntuu taas tauon jälkeen varsin huteralta leikkipyörältä.  :No huh!:

----------


## bomba

Tulee vähän viime tingassa, mutta tänään klo 17 lähtee ainakin pari ukkoa johonkin metsään ajelemaan Kupittaan aseman parkkipaikalta. Jos istut juuri nyt foorumilla ja mietit mitähän sitä tekis, niin lähde mukaan!

----------


## Ulla

Tänään tultiin takaisin Turkuun ja haluan jo pois. Kolin kierros la 11.8., lähtisikö joku seuraksi ja jakamaan dieselkuluja?

----------


## bomba

Eilen ajeltiin pari tuntia Littoisten ja Vakken suunnalla. Mukana Fillaristi, koodinimi Barker ja meikä. Vauhti oli kaikille sopiva, mutta eri tarkoituksiin. Ensin mainituille lenkki oli leppoisaa palauttelua ja mulle maksimitreeniä. Mitään ei hajonnut, jos ei Barkerin lähtöpaikalla suorittamaa kovakouraista jarru"remonttia" lasketa. Pannutuksia x1, arvaatteko kenen toimesta? Oli vähän kapea rako ja liikaa vauhtia, jäi sormet ohjaustangon ja polun vieressä kasvavan puun väliin ja siitä sitten puolittainen OTB. Ei vammoja, mutta sormiin sattuu vieläkin. Jätkille kiitos, kivaa oli taas!

----------


## PePa

Paita kuulostaisi hyvältä täälläkin suunnassa.

Ja varovainen ehkä tuohon taivassalon tutustumiskierrokseen. Vielä en uskalla kenellekkään luvata kyytiä, mutta jos lähden, niin autoon mahtunee itseni lisäksi toinen kuski pyörineen.

----------


## peippo

Pari kuvaa päivän cyclokisoista

----------


## Matti H

On se vaan huikeaa, mitä osaava kaveri tekee pokkarikamerallakin.

----------


## Frank

Torstailenkillä saatte pärjätä keskenänne, en tule veturiksi. Viikonlopuksi on luvassa uimavaellus Vänön vesillä ja säästelen  jalkoja siihen  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ulla

Jos saan huollettua pyörän ajokuntoon ilman apumekaanikkoa, tulen lenkille. Kuski kaipaisi varmaankin lepoa, mutta keli on niin hieno, en malta pysyä kotona.

----------


## Mika.t

> Jos saan huollettua pyörän ajokuntoon ilman apumekaanikkoa, tulen lenkille. Kuski kaipaisi varmaankin lepoa, mutta keli on niin hieno, en malta pysyä kotona.



Mikä pyörässä on vikana?

----------


## Ulla

Ketjut pitäisi kierrättää ensimmäistä kertaa uuteen ketjuun ja koko pyörä dehiekoittaa Syötteen jäljiltä. Putsaus onnistuu, mutta ketjujen katkaisut arveluttavat, saan helposti tuhoa aikaan itsekseni..

----------


## Ulla

Muita? Lähdenkö turhaan tempoamaan kohti tolppaa?

----------


## peippo

Eiköhän siellä taas sellaset ~15 kuskia ole.

----------


## SuperD

> Ketjut pitäisi kierrättää ensimmäistä kertaa uuteen ketjuun..



Mulle ei ihan heti aukea mitä kaikkea kyseisen muotoinen aktiviteetti pitää sisällään...?
Kerro ny

----------


## Jusa.L

Pannutus- ja hajotustakuu hoidettu allekirjoittaneen toimesta, kiitos vaan seuralle, mukavaa oli otb:hen asti!

Nyt on käsi lastassa ja polvi mustana ja aamulla röntgeniin...

Taas tuli todistettua, että en vaan osaa ;-) Pitäisiköhän ostaa vaan uusi tuoli ja aloittaa penkkiurheilu :-)

----------


## HAK

> Pannutus- ja hajotustakuu hoidettu allekirjoittaneen toimesta, kiitos vaan seuralle, mukavaa oli otb:hen asti!
> 
> Nyt on käsi lastassa ja polvi mustana ja aamulla röntgeniin...
> 
> Taas tuli todistettua, että en vaan osaa ;-) Pitäisiköhän ostaa vaan uusi tuoli ja aloittaa penkkiurheilu :-)



Toivotaan kuitenkin, että luut ehjänä.

Itselläkin meni mm. neljä kylkiluuta ja keuhkopussi aloitellessa.
Kauan meni mulla oppiessa.  
Näillä torstailenkeillä pitäisi varmaan aina alussa pitää pieni tekniikkasessio ekassa mäessä. Ja korostaa alamäkiasennon tärkeyttä. Pehva pitää saada reilusti satulan taakse eli satula pitää olla sopivan matalalla, että pääset helposti sen taakse. Kun olet riittävän takana niin et voi tehdä otbtä! Näin se vaan menee. Ja satula pitää olla niin kapea kuin mahdollista, että pääset kätevästi liikkumaan.

Sorry jos yllytin. Paranemista.

----------


## Matti H

Paranemisiin Jusa! Älä anna periksi!

----------


## Mika.t

> Pannutus- ja hajotustakuu hoidettu allekirjoittaneen toimesta, kiitos vaan seuralle, mukavaa oli otb:hen asti!
> 
> Nyt on käsi lastassa ja polvi mustana ja aamulla röntgeniin...
> 
> Taas tuli todistettua, että en vaan osaa ;-) Pitäisiköhän ostaa vaan uusi tuoli ja aloittaa penkkiurheilu :-)



Toivottavasti on luut ehjiä ja pääset mahd. pian satulaan  :Hymy:

----------


## HAK

> Toivottavasti on luut ehjiä ja pääset mahd. pian satulaan



Lukekaa oppaita, edes joitain.  :Hymy:

----------


## Mika.t

> Lukekaa oppaita, edes joitain.



??

----------


## SuperD

Johonkin tämmöseen Hannu varmaan viittasi: Ajo-ohjeita
Edit: kelpo eepos, ettei Peippokin olisi kyseistä kirjaa selaillut matkalla menestykseen  :Hymy:

----------


## miku80

> Nyt on käsi lastassa ja polvi mustana ja aamulla röntgeniin...



Toivottavasti on luut ehjänä! Paranemisia...

----------


## HAK

> ??



Tuli vaan mieleen kun satuloitakin on niin monenlaisia. Unohtakaa koko juttu.

Kiitos vaan seurasta kaikille yhdeksälletoista. See you.

----------


## Matti H

Mikään manuaali ei yksinään korvaa kolmea maastopyöräilyn peruskiveä: aja, aja ja aja. Ite en kyllä ole oppinut sitenkään. Lahjakkaat repii kyllä osaamista kirjoistakin.

----------


## peippo

Katsele kättä parannellessa vaikka tämä, vastaavanlainen paikkahan se oli, ehkä ei ihan noin korkealta. Youtuubissa oli ainakin aiemmin ~tunnin pätkä tuon Fabienin päteviä opastuksia mutta en nyt tähän hätään löytänyt kuin tuollaisia yksittäisiä pätkiä siitä.

Ja joskus tosiaan lahjoitin kiertoon tuon Jarin mainitseman kirjan, ei se tainnut käydä kuin parilla tyypillä mutta jos joku on vielä kiinnostunut sen lukemaan niin tänne vaan viestiä niin varmaan nykyinen haltija sen johonkin lenkille toimittaa.

----------


## miku80

jokainen ammentaa oppinsa eri tavalla yksi lukemalla, toinen näkemällä, kolmas tekemällä ja minä yrityksen ja erehdyksen kautta ja ku aikas hakkaa päätä seinään nii menee se läpi siitä  :Hymy:

----------


## OlliR

> Mikään manuaali ei yksinään korvaa kolmea maastopyöräilyn peruskiveä: aja, aja ja aja. Ite en kyllä ole oppinut sitenkään. Lahjakkaat repii kyllä osaamista kirjoistakin.



Kauden alussa aloitin maastopyöräilyn ja allekirjoitan täysin Matti H:n ohjeen. Porukkalenkeillä olen oppinut taitavammilta edessä ajavilta paljon tekniikka, mutta opit siirtyvät takaraivoon vain lenkeillä ajamalla ja kilometrejä keräämällä. Edelleen teen otb:t joka lenkillä, niin tänäänkin.

Kiitos HAK lenkin vedosta! Jusalle tsemppiä ja toivottavasti mikään ei ole murtunut. Huomenna saattaa olla paikat kipeenä, kylmää ja buranaa.

----------


## HAK

Tuo Jarin ja Jannen mainitsema opus on tosi hyvä. Tilatkaa ihmeessä omaksikin.

----------


## SuperD

OlliR ja Matti puhuu asiaa. Parempien perässä kun ajelee niin näkee miten mistäkin voi/kannattaa ajaa. Tosin silloin kannattaa olla varovainen ettei epähuomiossa lähde yrittämään jotain oman osaamis-alueen ulkopuolella olevaa juidua. Muuten voi päätyä "vastapattiin asfaltille OTB" -tyyppisiin lopputulemiin.

----------


## HAK

> Katsele kättä parannellessa vaikka tämä, vastaavanlainen paikkahan se oli, ehkä ei ihan noin korkealta. Youtuubissa oli ainakin aiemmin ~tunnin pätkä tuon Fabienin päteviä opastuksia mutta en nyt tähän hätään löytänyt kuin tuollaisia yksittäisiä pätkiä siitä.



Tuo Jannen linkkipätkä on hyvä. Niin selvää enkkuakin.
Paino takana vauhdilla pitkään alamäkikivikkoon pätee myös. Niitähän on monesti Turun poluilla.
Jos Janne löydät sen pidemmän niin linkkaa ihmeessä.

----------


## marmar

> Tuo Jannen linkkipätkä on hyvä. Niin selvää enkkuakin.
> Paino takana vauhdilla pitkään alamäkikivikkoon pätee myös. Niitähän on monesti Turun poluilla.
> Jos Janne löydät sen pidemmän niin linkkaa ihmeessä.



Kun löytää yhden mielenkiintoisen, niin yotubesta voi hakea käyttäjän nimellä lisää videoita.
Tähän tyyliin:
http://www.youtube.com/user/TribeSportGroup

Yksi hyvä paikka opetella porukkalenkkeillä on myös katsella miten muut tulee alas/yli/ylös. Jos on itse keulan tuntumassa, niin usein pahoissa paikoissa on jääty odottamaan, että kaikki pääsee läpi. Seuraamalla loppuletkan tuloa näkee eritasoisia suorituksia. Valillä näkee myös ei näin esimerkkejä, mutta enimmäkseen niitä oikeita suorituksia. Usein noissa ei näin tapauksissa tulee myös opastusta vetäjältä tai muilta kokeneilta siitä mikä meni pieleen ja miten pitäisi mennä. Kiitos niistä Aki, Frank ja kaikki muut.

Toivottavsti loukkaantunut paranee pian ja pääsee taas ajamaan. Vain ajamalla oppii ja pitämällä taukoa ajamisessa unohtaa jo opitun.

----------


## peippo

> Jos Janne löydät sen pidemmän niin linkkaa ihmeessä.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxJ3AfSPgj8
Ei se näköjään ihan tuntia ollutkaan, mutta hyvä video kuitenkin.

----------


## Ulla

Toivottavasti Jusalla ei ole luita poikki, ja jos on, niin onneksi nekin paranevat ajan kanssa! Minulta on mennyt nilkasta ja ranteesta luita poikki maastopyöräillessä. Paljon jätskiä ja takaisin pyörän päälle kunhan ranne vaan kestää jotain.

Ketjun kierrätys: yhtä pakkaa ajetaan useammalla ketjulla, vaihtoväli on x tuntia tai y kilometriä. Köyhän pyöräilijän säästövinkit osa I...

Ja vielä, kiitos HAK:lle ja muulle porukalle eilisestä lenkistä, kivaa oli!  :Hymy:

----------


## Speltcial

Oli eilen tolpalla puhetta että lauantaina vois ajaa samanlaisen rentohenkisen kimppalenkin.

*Lähtö: 10:00
Paikka: Itäharjun Prisman Tolppa
Kesto: ~3:00h
Vauhti: Torstailenkki
*
Laittakaa jotain vastauksia jos olette tulossa niin osataan odottaa.

----------


## PePa

Mä voisin lähteä mukaan huomenna. Jäi taas torstailenkki väliin, ja ajamaan tarttis päästä.

Ainiin... ja toi kirja josta on ollu puhetta. Hyvin kirjotettu ja paljon asiaa. Eikä ollu edes pahahn hintanen ku sen akateemisesta joskus kävin ostamassa.

----------


## TANUKI

Lauantaina vois tulla, kun ranne näytti kestävän ihan hyvin torstailenkinkin. Onkos reittiä tiedossa?

----------


## Speltcial

Ajattelin jotain varissuo, littoistenjärvi, lauste

----------


## Pave

> Mikään manuaali ei yksinään korvaa kolmea maastopyöräilyn peruskiveä: aja, aja ja aja. Ite en kyllä ole oppinut sitenkään. Lahjakkaat repii kyllä osaamista kirjoistakin.



Ja vaikka vähän oppisikin, niin vahinkoja voi sattua aina. Yksi kivi tai juuri paikassa, josta sitä ei ennakolta huomaa, niin tilanteeseen ennalta valittu ajoasento on väärä eikä korjausliikkeelle jää enää aikaa. Näitä vaan sattuu, mutta toivottavasti niiden jälkeen ei satu kovin pitkään...

Toisaalta jos ajaa _oikein_ varovasti ja hiljaa, niin todennäköisyys eturenkaan tökkäämiselle kasvaa eksponentiaalisesti.  :Vink: 
Monen vasta-alkajan dilemma; muita heikompi kyky selviytyä kunnialla yllättävistä vaikeuksista, joihin *törmää* muita useammin...

Niin ja kiitokset taas torstai-vetäjälle ja komealle letkalle. Herätimmä useaan otteeseen paheennusta kunniallisten kaljaa latkivien ja tupakkia käryttävien biimeri-nuorsuomalaisten keskuudessa...  :Leveä hymy: 
Pitkine siirtymineen 60 km, lenkkidata jäi purkamatta...

----------


## MTB 50+

> Mikään manuaali ei yksinään korvaa kolmea maastopyöräilyn peruskiveä: aja, aja ja aja. Ite en kyllä ole oppinut sitenkään. Lahjakkaat repii kyllä osaamista kirjoistakin.



Olen ajanut aika kauan ja paljon enkä ole oppinut  juuri sitten mitään. Luita on katkonut useampia, enkä niistäkään paljoa ole oppinut. Ominaisuuteni hitaus, kömpelyys, jäykkyys ja vielä  pelokkuus eivät  ole  maastopyöräilijän parhaimpia perusominaisuuksia. Lahjattomat eivät opi millään.

Silti ajan maastossa muutamia  tuhansia kilometrejä joka vuosi. Se vain on hauskaa !


PS. Itsensä kolhiminen ei ole miesmäistä tai hauskaa. Jokainen vamma jättää  jälkensä.  Olkaa siis  kohtuullisen varavaisia.

----------


## marmar

> Olen ajanut aika kauan ja paljon enkä ole oppinut  juuri sitten mitään. Luita on katkonut useampia, enkä niistäkään paljoa ole oppinut. Ominaisuuteni hitaus, kömpelyys, jäykkyys ja vielä  pelokkuus eivät  ole  maastopyöräilijän parhaimpia perusominaisuuksia. Lahjattomat eivät opi millään.
> 
> Silti ajan maastossa muutamia  tuhansia kilometrejä joka vuosi. Se vain on hauskaa !
> 
> PS. Itsensä kolhiminen ei ole miesmäistä tai hauskaa. Jokainen vamma jättää  jälkensä.  Olkaa siis  kohtuullisen varavaisia.



,

Olen ilmeisesti hiukan poikkeuksellisen varovainen yksilö, kun en ole pahemmin loukannut kertaakaan, tai sitten mulla on ollut tuuria. Kenties molempia. Olen kaksinkertainen vasta-alkaja. 80-luvun lopussa aloitin ekan kerran harrastuksen, joka jäi muutaman vuoden jälkeen opiskelun, työn ja perhe-elämän jalkoihin. Nyt liki 20 vuoden tauon jälkeen uusi alku. Aika pahasti on suurin osa asioista unohtunut. Lisäksi fysiikka ei ole vielä yhtä hyvässä kunnossa, mutta sitä korjaan liki parhaalla mahdollisella vauhdilla. Ekalla jaksolla ajoin muutaman tuhat kilometria ja vain yksi OTB, paikassa johon ei tällä hetkellä tulisi mieleenkään yrittää pyörän kanssa, ei edes taluttamalla.  Toi oli tosin ainoa hauska OTB, sain vedettyä jalat tangon yli ja täysin kolhuitta jalat edellä maahan ja säilyin vielä pystyssäkin. 

No nyt on ikä tuonut varovaisuutta menoon, joka paikkaa osittain muita puutteita. Tämän kesän aikana kaksi pahenpaa kaatumista, joista toisessa polvisuojien ansiosta vain pari mustelmaa ja toisessa muutama naarmu leukaan. Aineksia oli molemmissa pethempaankin. Molempien kertojen jälkeen on varovaisuus lisääntynyt ja on mennyt useampi porukkalenkki ilman kaatumisia, kunnes on taas tullut yritettyä liikaa ja kierros alusta  :Hymy:  No taidot palautuu pikkuhiljaa ja tietoisuus omista taidoista paranee, mikä autaa sen rajan arvioinnissa, että kannattaako yritää jostain paikasta. Porukkalenkeillä on yksi vaaratekijä, mitä ei yksin ajaessa ole. Ninmittäin edelläajavan seuraaminen. Kerran kaaduin sen takia. Ensin katsoin, että edessä pelkkää sileää neulasränniä ja sitten hetken ihmettelin vetäjän sijaintia ja seuraavassa vaiheessa olin nurin. Kuinka ollakkaan siellä neulasrännissä oli  kanto, jonka keskelle onnistuin tökkäämään eturenkaan. Ja pyörän sivusta maahan. Toisaalta tykkään porukkalenkeillä siitä, että jos oikein huonosti käy, niin joku on soittamassa apua. Jos yksin ajaessa loukkaa pahasti ja rytäkässä vielä rikkoo tai hukkaa kännykkänsä, niin keskellä metsää on aika orpo olo. Muutenkin koen porukkalenkit yksinajamista turvallisemmaksi, koska edelläajavalta näkee mallisuorituksen, jonka perusteella voi tehdä arvion taluttaako vai yrittääkö ja miten kannattaa yrittää, jos yrittää.

----------


## TANUKI

> Ajattelin jotain varissuo, littoistenjärvi, lauste



Sopii, olen tulossa

----------


## marmar

> Oli eilen tolpalla puhetta että lauantaina vois ajaa samanlaisen rentohenkisen kimppalenkin.
> 
> *Lähtö: 10:00
> Paikka: Itäharjun Prisman Tolppa
> Kesto: ~3:00h
> Vauhti: Torstailenkki
> *
> Laittakaa jotain vastauksia jos olette tulossa niin osataan odottaa.



 Yritän päästä mukaan, ihan varma en ole onnistumisesta. Älkää kuitenkaan jääkö odottamaan klo 10 jälkeen mua. Tarkoitus on ehtiä ajoissa paikalle.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Meitä on moneen junaan ja osa jää kuulemma asemallekin. Mun mielestä kaikki jotka ovat halunneet oppia maastossa ajamaan, ovat sen myös oppineet. Puutteita jää varmasti kaikkien taitoihin, mutta ennemmin tai myöhemmin ymmärrys omien kykyjen vajavaisuudesta tulee korvaamaan taitotason puutteet varovaisuudella. Itse koen olevani niitä varovaisia kuskeja, vaikkei se joidenkin mielestä varmasti siltä näytäkään. Varovaisuudessa kun ei ole kyse siitä kuinka absoluuttisen pahasta paikasta joku uskaltaa ajaa, vaan siitä millaisesta paikasta omaan taitotasoonsa nähden uskaltaa ajaa. Itse ajan vain niistä paikoista joista tiedän pystyväni ajamaan sekä niistä joissa suorituksen keskeyttäminen tai epäonnistuminen ei tuota kivuliasta lopputulosta. Sitähän se varovaisuus on - ei halua satuttaa itseään.

Porukkalenkit on kivoja sosiaalisen aspektin takia, mutta onhan niissä näitä jo mainittuja muitakin hyviä juttuja. Näkee muiden esimerkkejä hyvässä ja pahassa. On pahan paikan tullen turvaa kavereista. Voi kysellä neuvoja muilta ja toisinaan neuvoja saa vaikkei haluaisikaan. Eli neuvonnassakin kannattaa muistaa maltti ja tiedonjanoisten kannattaa muistaa kysyminen, koska aina ei kehtaa muiden suorituksia kommentoida kun ei omissakaan ole juuri kehumista. Kritiikki, kehut ja kannustus ajavat eteenpäin kun niitä saa sopivassa määrin. Kanssakäymisestä ja yhdessäoppimisesta se hyvä tunnelma tulee. Minulle ainakin suunnilleen sama että kuka pääsee ajamalla mistäkin vai pääseekö - pääasia että kaikilla olisi kivaa. Mulla on sellainen näkemys, että Jusa tykkää maastopyöräilystä. Ei Jusa lopeta jos kerran itseään satuttaa. Äijähän tykkää tosta hommasta. Nousee päälleen ripottelemasta tuhkasta kuin eräskin lintu. Entistä kokeneempana ja vahvempana. Tsemppiä toipumiseen!

----------


## Jusa.L

Kiitos noista linkeistä ja tuo mainittu kirja pitää jostain hankkia, koska nyt on hetki taukoa ajamisen kanssa, kun penteleen käsi oli sitten murtunut ja on nyt sitten neljä viikkoa kipsissä... Lisäksi huulta hieman liimailtiin kasaan ja lihakset on tosiaan hivenen hellänä.

Ja totta tosiaan että ajamalla oppii ja juuri teidän "pro" kuskien perässä ajaessa, ja paljon on tullut opittua ja paljon on vielä opittavaa, mutta jotenkin tuo eilinen jäi "hatuttamaan" kun kyllä normisti tuollaiset paikat nyt olen osannut mennä ja muistan ihan selkeästi, kun siinä katsoin ajolinjaa, että eiköhän mene ihan helposti, mutta sitten vain keula ei noussutkaan ja sitten syötiin sammalta.

Ja kun pääsen takaisin fillarin selkään, niin käyn kyllä tuon paikan katsomassa ja ajamassa! Tämä olikin muuten ensimmäinen kerta, kun menee kunnolla paikkoja rikki fillarin kanssa, eli melko hyvin tai varovasti on vuosien varrella tullut ajeltua...

Ja Aki on kyllä aivan oikeassa, että tämä touhu on parasta mitä tiedän, enkä koskaan tule lopettamaan! Nyt on kolmas kesä menossa minullä näiden torstailenkkien parissa ja on aivan mahtavaa touhua! Ja kuten aina kun joku kaatuu, niin varmistettiin eilenkin, että äijä on tolkuissaan ja pärjää takaisin ihmisten ilmoille, kiitos siitä!

Suositelkaahan muuten hyviä polvisuojia, koska sen verran sai polvikin osumaa, että nyt voisin harkita sellaistenkin käyttöä! Ja nythän on hyvää aikaa metsästää alennusmyynneistä osia pyörään ja päivittää omia varusteita...

----------


## HAK

No nyt ketuttaa. Mutta oppia ikä kaikki. Asenne kuitenkin Jusalla kunnossa. Muutama viikko vaan.

Kirja löytyy ainakin täältä:
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss...es%2Caps%2C392

bookplus.fi ei tuntenut, akateeminen kyllä hommaa varmaan suht. samaan hintaan

----------


## Matti H

Tsemiä Jusa! Neljä viikkoa menee nopeasti. Ehtii vaikka tehdä tuiki tarpeellisia harrastusvälinehankintoja netistä!

Kaimalle sen verran, että samasta puusta ollaan, sillä erolla että sulla on ajellessa edes kasvanut kunto.

Niinjuu, sunnuntaicyclot ajetaan sunnuntaina. Todennäköisesti cyclolla, ehkä Piikkiössä, varmasti palautellen. Kello 19 ja Kaarinan Hongkong, Laasmäenkatu 6

----------


## makkeli

Valitettavasti toipuminen ei ole vain muutama viikko. Aika invalidiksi käsi menee nopeasti kun sitä ei käytä. Heti kun kipsi on pois, niin kivulle asti reilusti käyttöä.

Itsellä meni toipuminen tähän tyyliin:
3 vk maantielle
4 vk maastoon, alamäet taluttaen
5 vk maastossa kaikki paikat ajaen hyvin hitaasti, ilman tärksyjä.
2 kk yksi punnerrus
3 kk monta punnerrusta
6 kk normaali liikkuvuus.

PS. Kun kipsi kädessä urheilee, niin se alkaa haista kuin kuollut rotta.

----------


## PePa

Kyle Straight polvarit taitaa olla yleisesti pidetyt... niitä ei kai 2012 mallia enää ole, mut olisko 661 Rage Knee Guards seuraajat...
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=72468

Näyttää ainakin melko samalta ku omat 2011 mallin Kylet...http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=57614

Ite oon ainakin noista tykänny.

Ja ton kirjan saat vaikka multa lainaan, jollet siis halua sitä ostaa.

----------


## Teemu

Tuo em. kirja löytyy myös www.play.com Rapiat 15e postikuluineen.

Pikaista paranemista Jusalle. Olin just siinä takana kattomassa, kun jalat osoitti kohti taivasta.  Oman kokemuksen mukaan tuommoiset hitaassa vauhdissa tapahtuvat OTB:t on pahimpia.  Itse puhkaisin vasemman kyljen alkukesästä, kun ei vauhti riittänyt heittämään pyörän yli, vaan ohjaustanko jäi alle. Hiukankin reippaammin, kun on vauhtia, niin liikkeen jatkuvuuden laki pitää huolen siitä, että pyörä jää taakse ja parhaassa tapauksessa ehtii hiukan suojatakin itseään ennen maakontaktia.

----------


## TANUKI

Ostin omat polvarini ajopyörästä ja hyvin ovat kolhuja kestäneet, linkkiä:http://www.bikeshop.fi/SixSixOne_Rio...052/&listpos=3
Kuvaa ei linkissä ole, mutta samanlainen kuin nuorten 661 riot.

----------


## Mika.t

Pikaista paranemista Jusa. Pitää varmaan itsellekkin hankkia polvisuojat. Niin pysyy paikat paremmin ehjinä jos vahinko sattuu

----------


## makkeli

> Oli eilen tolpalla puhetta että lauantaina vois ajaa samanlaisen rentohenkisen kimppalenkin.
> 
> *Lähtö: 10:00
> Paikka: Itäharjun Prisman Tolppa
> Kesto: ~3:00h
> Vauhti: Torstailenkki
> *
> Laittakaa jotain vastauksia jos olette tulossa niin osataan odottaa.



Koeajo suoritettu kaapista löytyneellä vanhalla 32 piikkisellä eturattaalla, ei paukkunut enään ketjut, joten olen tulossa lenkille.

 Halutaan myös ostaa voimaa jalkoihin, meinaan se kun ajaa 90% ajasta 32x34-yhdistelmällä metsässä, niin hampaat kuluvat aika äkäseen edestä.

----------


## Jusa.L

> Kyle Straight polvarit taitaa olla yleisesti pidetyt... niitä ei kai 2012 mallia enää ole, mut olisko 661 Rage Knee Guards seuraajat...
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=72468
> 
> Näyttää ainakin melko samalta ku omat 2011 mallin Kylet...http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=57614
> 
> Ite oon ainakin noista tykänny.
> 
> Ja ton kirjan saat vaikka multa lainaan, jollet siis halua sitä ostaa.



Hienoa, voisin kyllä lainata! Ilmoittele mistä voisi nuotaa ja koska...

----------


## Mika.t

Harmin paikka, huomenna aamulla ei pääse ajamaan. Mutta jos sunnuntaina on porukalla intoa niin silloin vois lenkin vetästä =)

----------


## Ulla

Terveisiä Soikeroisten laavulta. Ei tämä Koli ole, mutta huomenna kierretään ainakin Vaskijärvi pyörillä.

Tsemppiä Jusa toipumiseen! 

Minulla on ranneluiden katkeamisen jäljiltä ei ruista vaan titaania ranteessa ja ranne aristaa vieläkin joskus. Varsinkin jos ajan maantiepyörällä liian kovaa vauhtia johonkin töyssyyn, niin vihlova kipu kulkee pitkin käden luita ilkeästi. No, nykyiset max 5 maantielenkkiä kesässä pitävät kivut vähissä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Mika.t

Tänään näyttäisi tulevan naisten maastopyöräilyfinaali klo 15 tv2. Hyvää penkkiurheilua =)

----------


## kari kangassalo

vammoja parannellessa voi tosiaan katsella tänään klo 14.30 alkavaa naisten olympiamaastopyöräilyä. Mitähän maastopyöräilyn alalajia tuo on? ja koska miesten versio tulee? Itellä ei oo naarmuja pahempia vammoja pyöräillessä tullut. 

Perheenlisäyksen ansiosta tänä kesänä olenkin harrastanut lähinnä penkkiurheilua. 

Sen verran (aika vähän) on jo kokemusta tullut tästä lajista että reenaamalla ja kokeilemalla oppii paljon. E.m. ohjeet ovat kans toki tosi hyviä, mut lisäys niihin: ite olen huomannut että samasta vaikeasta kohtaa kannattaa mennä monta kertaa, ensin vaikka kävellen ja sit -jos mahdollista- hitaasti ja sit hissukseen vauhtia lisäten. Ja jos on vaikea kohta niin ettii pikkasen helpomman vastaavan. Esim oman takapihan takana on oja jonka poikki ajamista olen treenannut useampia kertoja enkä vieläkään oikein kovaa siitä uskalla.

----------


## marmar

> Oli eilen tolpalla puhetta että lauantaina vois ajaa samanlaisen rentohenkisen kimppalenkin.
> 
> *Lähtö: 10:00
> Paikka: Itäharjun Prisman Tolppa
> Kesto: ~3:00h
> Vauhti: Torstailenkki
> *



Kiitoksia vetäjille ja muulle porukalle hauskasta lenkistä. Keli oli upea ja polut hienoja. Vauhti oli sen verran reipas, että 2 tunnin ajo riitti mulle. Oikaisin kotiin 2 tunnin ajon jälkeen. Siirtymineen tuli yli 3 tuntia ja 35 kilometriä. Itse lenkki oli mun osalta alle 15 km. Aamulla tulomatkalla lähti irrallaan oleva koira Lausteen kallioilla perään. Yllättävä kovaa tuollainen pikkukoirakin juoksee. Lausteen pulkkamäkeä tulin jarruttamatta alas mittari tallensi huipuksi 55 km/h ja sekunnin päästa koira oli taas rinnalla räksyttämässä. Tosin ei se tuon spurtin jäkeen enää kovin äänekkäästi haukkunut ja jätti leikin aika pian sen jälkeen kesken  :Hymy:

----------


## PePa

Kiitokset multakin lenkin alusta  :Hymy: 

Oma ajo jäi kesken ekan puolen tunnin jälkeen... Kädet oli hiukan kypsää makaronia veltommat, ni ajattelin että on parempi lähteä kotiin ennen ku kaatuu (pahasti). Ylämäet on mulle normaalistikin ihan myrkkyä, mut tällä kertaa ei ollu edes alamäessä tuntumaa. Vauhdissa tai missään muussakaan ei ollu vikaa, kuskissa vain. 

[kootut selitykset]  :Leveä hymy:  ilman aamupalaa alle vartti heräämisestä pyörän selkään, ja vielä alla hiukan flunssaa... [/kootut selitykset]

No ens torstaina sitten taas koittamaan.

----------


## miku80

Kiitokset seurasta kaikille! Vetäjän paikka oli tuulinen tällä kertaa mut lenkki saatiin kierrettyä ja otettiin vielä HAK:n kanssa sakkolenkkiä Mikkolanmäen kautta ja hautausmaan polut ..

----------


## Mika.t

Huomenna iltapäivällä lupaa hyvää ilmaa. Löytyykö ajoseuraa? Paikalla ei niin väliä.

----------


## TANUKI

Kiitokset kaikille lenkistä! Mukavaa oli ja taas ensi viikolla mukaan torstailenkille tai jollekkin muulle.

----------


## Ulla

Kierrettiin päivän retkiajona Vaskijärven lisäksi myös Savojärvi. Hyvät ylä- ja alamäkipitkokset sinne on rakennettu! Kävelijöitä oli paljon ja me oltiin pyörien kanssa kummajaisia. Rantapihan kioskilla on halvat pullakahvit.

PS. Yläneen grilliltä ei saa enää pitsaa!!!

----------


## Mika.t

Ketkä olis lähtemässä tiistaina taivassaloon? Mun kyydillä pääsee mun lisäksi 2 pyörää. Eiköhän siihen vetokoukkuun kiinnitettävään telineeseen 3 pyörää mahdu.

----------


## peippo

> Ketkä olis lähtemässä tiistaina taivassaloon? Mun kyydillä pääsee mun lisäksi 2 pyörää. Eiköhän siihen vetokoukkuun kiinnitettävään telineeseen 3 pyörää mahdu.



Mä voisin varmaan hypätä siihen kyytiin jos ei paikat vielä menneet.

----------


## Matti H

Sunnuntaicyclot ajettu 6 kuskin voimin. Droppitanko neljässä pyörässä. Ajeltiin Littoisten peruskauraa hieman soveltaen. Kun porukka ajelee Tahko- ja Syötesimulaatioita, me ajettiin Pyörisjärvi-simulaatio eli Littoistenjärven rantavedessä. Sikalanmäessä suoritettiin laatutunkkaus.

Alkaa hirvittää sinkulaspessun hiilikuituhaarukka. Jonain päivänä kuuluu naps. Tarvinnee rakennella jämäosista jotain ratkaisua ongelmaan. Lenkin loppua kohti ajo alkoi tuntua mukavalta kun paikat lämpeni. Tästä kelpaa aloittaa kunnon kohottaminen.

----------


## OlliR

> Sunnuntaicyclot ajettu 6 kuskin voimin. Droppitanko neljässä pyörässä. Ajeltiin Littoisten peruskauraa hieman soveltaen. Kun porukka ajelee Tahko- ja Syötesimulaatioita, me ajettiin Pyörisjärvi-simulaatio eli Littoistenjärven rantavedessä. Sikalanmäessä suoritettiin laatutunkkaus.
> 
> Alkaa hirvittää sinkulaspessun hiilikuituhaarukka. Jonain päivänä kuuluu naps. Tarvinnee rakennella jämäosista jotain ratkaisua ongelmaan. Lenkin loppua kohti ajo alkoi tuntua mukavalta kun paikat lämpeni. Tästä kelpaa aloittaa kunnon kohottaminen.



Kiitos mukavasta lenkistä Matille ja muille! Polut oli hienoja ja taas löytyi minulle uutta pätkää. Paikoin oli hiukan "pienipiirteistä maastoa" ja tunkkausta, mutta se on tämän lajin suola. Tauoilla speksattiin antaumuksella tulevia ja vanhoja pyöriä laidasta laitaan. Tulipa meikäläisellekin hiukan cyclokuume..

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Paikoin oli hiukan "pienipiirteistä maastoa" ja tunkkausta, mutta se on tämän lajin suola.



Kun hiki on kuivunut, jää jäljelle suola. Vanha suola janottaa. Pitää täästä suolle tunkkaamaan aina vaan uudestaan.

----------


## Mika.t

> Mä voisin varmaan hypätä siihen kyytiin jos ei paikat vielä menneet.



mahtuu. Katoin tota telinettä niin ei siihen kolmea mahdu. Hätätapauksessa yhden voi laittaa takaluukkuun kun kaataa penkin.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Huomenna tiistaina klo 18 tutustuminen MTB Green Race   reittiin Taivassalossa. Vaikka kyseessä on kisareitti, niin vauhti on rauhallinen eikä ketään jätetä eli normaalit porukkalenkkikuviot. Innokkaimmat voi sitten kiihdytellä toisella kierroksella. Lähtöpaikka löytyy osoitteesta Lahdenperäntie 146. Ajoaika autolla   Turun keskustasta alle tunti. Jos olet palstalla ilmaissut saapuvasi, niin toki vähän odotellaan ettet jää pois letkasta. Kyselkää ja tarjotkaa kimppakyytejä. Itse olen vähän kiireisellä aikataululla lähdössä, mutta Rusko/Masku suunnalta voisin ehtiä jonkun napata kyytiinkin.

Järjestäjien suunnalta kuultu myös lisätietoja...
- Reitin metsäosuudet on merkattu, mutta tieosuudet eivät ole. Opastusta tarjotaan mielellään kaikille halukkaille. Reitti kulkee myös pihapiirissä, joten henk.koht. en suosisi omatoimitutustumista ainakaan ilman ennakkoilmoitusta.
- Mieluusti huolisivat GPS-jälkeä, kuvia, videoita ja etenkin mielipiteitä reitistä. Tapahtumasta on tarkoitus tehdä jokavuotinen ja ensi vuodelle reittiä on aikomus pidentää. Tänä vuonna kisassa ajetaan 2 x 12,5 km reitti.
- Kahvittelijoille ja shoppailijoille tiedoksi, että Pollin pihan kauppa & kahvila on avoinna tiistaina. Ota vaikka oma huoltaja mukaan.

HAK jo ehti viikonloppuna käydä tutustumassa reittiin ja napata reittiviivan kännykällä. Joitain kuviakin oli tarttunut matkan varrelta toisella ajokerralla. Ei varmasti silti haittaa, vaikka saataisiin aikaiseksi jotain lisämateriaaliakin.

----------


## Ulla

Apua! Tarjolla on kisojen järjestämistä, minulle tuli esteitä: 

ma 20.8. klo 17.30 alkaen paikallinen BMX-kisa, erittäin kevyt versio BMX-kisasta
ti 4.9. aluecupin XC-kisa Hirvensalossa

Ja yksin ei joudu järjestämään mitään, Pave ainakin on apuna. XC-kisaan tarvitaan joka tapauksessa kolme ihmistä, jotta ajanotto ja kierroslaskenta eivät mene ihan harakoille.

----------


## HAK

> Huomenna tiistaina klo 18 tutustuminen MTB Green Race   reittiin Taivassalossa. 
> ...
> - Kahvittelijoille ja shoppailijoille tiedoksi, että Pollin pihan kauppa & kahvila on avoinna tiistaina. Ota vaikka oma huoltaja mukaan.



On perheystävällinen paikka. Lapset voi ottaa hyvin mukaan. Ja rouville taitaa olla kosolti kiinnostavaa hyvinvointi-/asustepuolella.

Ja ensi kesänä tuolla voikin sitten piipahtaa useammin kun paikka on tuttu. Sekä metsässä että putiikissa ja terassilla. Ja sopii noita polkuja hyvin tallata jalankin.

----------


## PePa

> Ja varovainen ehkä tuohon taivassalon tutustumiskierrokseen. Vielä en uskalla kenellekkään luvata kyytiä, mutta jos lähden, niin autoon mahtunee itseni lisäksi toinen kuski pyörineen.



Eipä onnistu tämä reissu. Muuta ohjelmaa, joka loppu arviolta 18:00  :Irvistys: 

Hienon näköistä maastoa kyllä  :Hymy:

----------


## TANUKI

Voisihan huomenna tonne Taivassaloon tulla, sen verta hyvän näköstä maastoa on.

----------


## Yeti

Aamulenkki tällä viikolla? Keskiviikko tai torstai sopisi ainakin minulle ja nyt on vielä valoisaa ja kivaa aamulla.

----------


## JiiH

> Aamulenkki tällä viikolla? Keskiviikko tai torstai sopisi ainakin minulle ja nyt on vielä valoisaa ja kivaa aamulla.



Torstai sopisi mainiosti.

----------


## Matti H

Tällä hetkellä aamulenkkeily jaosaikaan on aikasta mahdotonta, työkuviot sotkee. Mieli tekis kyllä. Tänään aamulla kello 5 töihin lähtiessäni oli jo melko hämärää, lamppuajat ei ole kaukana.

----------


## MTB 50+

[QUOTE=Yeti;1885168]Aamulenkki tällä viikolla? Keskiviikko tai torstai sopisi ainakin minulle ja nyt on vielä valoisaa ja kivaa aamulla.[/QUOTE
Ei aamulla enää niin valoisaa ole. tänäänkin minulla oli aamulenkillä lupine tangossa ja kypärässä. Loppulenkillä niitä ei kylläkään tarvinnut.
Torstaina en taida aamulenkille ehtiä.

----------


## Yeti

Se on sitten aamulenkki torstaina klo 5:30 tolpalla. Aurinko nousee 5:46, joten vielä pärjää ilman lamppua.

----------


## Pave

a) Ajattelin lähteä illalla Taivassaloon Huntterin pakulla, joten Pläkkikaupungista sopii tarvittaessa kyytiin lisäkseni kaksi + lisää pyöriä? Anyone?
 Pikku koukkauskin onnistunee, kunhan sovitaan ajoissa.

Jos ei joku enää muista,  :Vink:  niin Taivassalossa Pollin Pihalla on illalla MTB Green Race rataesittely klo 18 alk.:
https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.n...28290614_n.jpg
http://www.feelgreen.fi/pollin-piha


b) Valonia tiedottaa:

_Hei,

Valonia järjestää valtakunnallisena auton vapaapäivänä (ent. autoton päivä) 22.9.2012_ (lauantai) _katutapahtuman Turun kauppatorin kupeessa. Tapahtumaa varten suljemme yliopistonkadun ortodoksikirkon ja torin väliseltä alueelta. Tänä vuonna tapahtuman erityisteemana on liikenneturvallisuus.

Haemme tapahtumaan yhteistyökumppaneita, ja toivomme että maastopyöräily–yhdistyksenne osallistuisi tapahtumaan teille sopivimpaan tapaan; esittelemään toimintaa/pyöriä. Tapahtumaa suunnitellaan tällä viikolla torstaina 16.8. kello 12-14, Valonian tiloissa (Vanha Suurtori 7). Jos olette kiinnostuneet tapahtumaan/kokoukseen osallistumisesta, olettehan yhteydessä mahdollisimman pian.

Lisäteitoja tapahtumasta Valonian sivuilta:
http://www.valonia.fi/public/default...6&nodeid=17778

Ystävällisin terveisin,
Taina Saarinen, projektityöntekijä_

Tuolta tarjottiin jo Yliopistonkadulle rakennettavan rullaluisteluradan keskustaa show-ajoradaksi, mutta eipä taida jaksaa enää rakentaa entiseen malliin lavakasaa yms... (?)
 Paikalla kuitenkin olisi kiva olla, mutta *saadaanko vapaaehtoisia esittelijöitä ja kalustoa riittävästi paikalle, jotta kannattaa ilmoittautua mukaan?* Kalustoa laidasta laitaan, paksupyöristä kisapyöriin, täysjäykistä -joustoihin, sinkuloita, vaihteellisia, BMXiä, ajovarusteita jne... Saan varmaankin sateen varalta telttakatoksen lainaan töistä...

Kuis on? Päätettävä vähän kiireellä, pitäisi ilmoittaa tuohon palaveriin mennessä.

----------


## miku80

Onhan tuo hyvä tilaisuus esitellä lajia ns. hyvässä valossa kaikenmaailman lehtiartikkeleiden vastapainoksi.. Voisin kyllä osallistua itseni ja yhden täpärin voimin..

----------


## Mika.t

Kyllä minäkin voisin tuonne osallistua.

----------


## marmar

> Tuolta tarjottiin jo Yliopistonkadulle rakennettavan rullaluisteluradan keskustaa show-ajoradaksi, mutta eipä taida jaksaa enää rakentaa entiseen malliin lavakasaa yms... (?)
>  Paikalla kuitenkin olisi kiva olla, mutta *saadaanko vapaaehtoisia esittelijöitä ja kalustoa riittävästi paikalle, jotta kannattaa ilmoittautua mukaan?* Kalustoa laidasta laitaan, paksupyöristä kisapyöriin, täysjäykistä -joustoihin, sinkuloita, vaihteellisia, BMXiä, ajovarusteita jne... Saan varmaankin sateen varalta telttakatoksen lainaan töistä...
> 
> Kuis on? Päätettävä vähän kiireellä, pitäisi ilmoittaa tuohon palaveriin mennessä.



Olishan se ihan hyvä saada hiukan positiivista julkisuutta. Vielä ei taida olla tietoa tapahtuman kestosta. Mulla olisi luultavasti tapahtuma-aikaan mahdollista tuoda näytille seuraavanlainen vekotin: http://www.trail-a-bike.com/products...shifter-seven/

On lähtenyt suomea kohti tänään. Toivottavasti kohta on käytöstä metsäpoluillakin kokemusta. Pitäisi mennä ainakin paremmin, kun peräkärry, jonka olen kertaalleen kipannut kapeassa paikassa kiveen nurin  :Hymy:

----------


## jeppe

Hei taas tutuille!

6.8.-14.8.2012 välisenä aikana on hävinnyt Räntämäen kaupunginosasta lukitusta omakotitalon pihavarastosta Specialized Enduro Elite Brain 2005 -fillari:


Kuvan ottamisen jälkeen on joku osa voinut vielä muuttua.
Osat:


Specialized Enduro Elite Brain 2005 M-kokoFox RL Talas 2005 -keulaFox Float R /w remote BrainHope Pro II hubs, DT Swiss Comp spokes, Mavic XC-717 Dics rims, American Classic Ti scewersFormula Oro Puro 180/160 mmShimano XTR FC-M970 crankset 22-32-44 -> alkuperäinen 22 - Blackspiren 34 - Bashring + Enduro Fork Sealsin laakeritShimano XTR FD-M960 front derailleurShimano XT 2008 CS-M770 11-32 cassetteShimano XTR/DA CN-7701 chainSRAM X.0 2008 med cage rear derailleurSRAM X.0 triggers /w Formula Mixxmaster clampsSRAM FlakJacket cablesODI Ruffian lock-on grips /w ODI CrossTrainer bar end plugsSpecialized S-Works Carbon low riser handlebarThomson Elite X4 oversize 100 mm stemThomson Elite 30.9 mm seatpostSelle SLR TT saddleExtralite seatclampPanaracer Cedric Gracia 4X/AM 2.35" (pyörässä viimeisenä kiinni olleista renkaista en ole aivan varma)Continental MTB 26 Supersonic tubesChrisKing NoThreadSetThomson Stem CapShimano PD-M540 polkimet


Jo runko on täällä suunnalla äärimmäisen harvinainen ja kokonaisuutena toista samanlaista ei löydy mistään. Voisi siis äkkisältään kuvitella että pyörä/osat menevät myyntiin täällä/muualla. Pyörä muuten kunnossa, mutta keula oli huoltoa vailla ja pakkautui alas, jos sellaista erikseen jossain myydään...

Teen tästä huomenna rikosilmoituksen ja ilmoituksen vakuutusyhtiöön. Pyörällä ei ole ajettu yli kuukauteen, joten jos olet lähiaikoina nähnyt, kuski ei ole ollut omistaja. Jos pyörästä/varkaasta jotain havaintoja, niin pyydän ilmoittamaan toistaiseksi minulle (jonipekka . luomala (at) gmail . com). Jos/kun poliisi antaa yhteystiedon johon ottavat vihjeitä vastaan, lisään sen tähän.

----------


## SuperD

^ kuva ei näy ainakaan tänne.
Edit: turpiin rosvoille!

----------


## greenman

> Se on sitten aamulenkki torstaina klo 5:30 tolpalla. Aurinko nousee 5:46, joten vielä pärjää ilman lamppua.



Minkälaista ajoa suunnitteilla?

Reipasta ajoa vai suotunkkausta?

----------


## Matti H

> Reipasta ajoa vai suotunkkausta?



Ovatko nämä jotenkin toisensa poissulkevat vaihtoehdot?

----------


## greenman

No ei tietty. Kyllä reipas suotunkkauskin kiinostaa. Lähinnä pyörävalintaan hain helpotusta.

----------


## Matti H

Kevyt™:llä voi olla vaikeuksia päästä tunnelmaan.

----------


## JiiH

Jos multa kysytään niin mennään läskeillä hiljaa. Mutta kaikki käy. Paitsi kovaa ajaminen, joka ei käy koska se ei käy.

----------


## greenman

No sehän käy.

----------


## Ulla

No voihan, että Spessu on viety! :/ Pidetään silmät auki.

----------


## Yeti

> Jos multa kysytään niin mennään läskeillä hiljaa.
> ...



Sopii minulle.

----------


## Teemu

Mihin aikaan aamujaos suunnilleen lopettaa, jos startti on 5.30?

----------


## greenman

Yleensä aamulenkeillä on ajeltu pari tuntia.
Täytynee laittaa läski ajokuntoon. Lenkille ilmeisesti harkitsee lähtöä 4 x läski? Ei huono.

----------


## JiiH

Kahden tunnin paikkeilla joo... lisäksi reitti on tarpeen mukaan valittu niin, että ne, joilla on kiire töihin tai kotiin tai mihin lie, pääsevät livahtamaan letkasta sopivassa kohtaa.

----------


## Ulla

Eikö kenelläkään ole mitään sanottavaa eilisestä kisareitistä?

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Foorumi oli aamulla nurin, mutta tällainen tuli raapusteltua toisaalle:

MTB-Turun  tiistailenkki ajettiin 9 kuskin voimin MTB Green Racen reitillä  kauniissa kesäillassa. 12,5 km:n kierroksesta ehkä noin viisi kilometriä  on hiekkatietä ja loput metsäpolkua. Valmiita polkuja ei juurikaan ole  ollut ja reitin tekemiseen on todellakin nähty vaivaa. Reitti ei loista  korkeuseroilla vaan haastaa aivan omalla tavallaan. Metsäosuudet ovat  täynnä tiukkaa toimintaa ja pyörän selässä saa todellakin tehdä töitä  koko ajan. Täällä ei riitä pelkkä polkeminen vaan ajolinjan valinta ja  pyörän hallinta ovat oikeassa arvossaan. Todella hauska ja haastava  reitti, joka laittaa kuskit koville. Jonkinlaista ennakkotietoa oli  reitistä jo kuultu, mutta kyllä kaikki taisivat yllättyä todella  positiivisesti.

 Kilpailukeskus sijaitsee kisan nimeen sopien  idyllisessä maalaismaisemassa. Paikalliset lapset kannustivat meitä  kovasti jo tutustumislenkin aikana, joten kilpailusta ei varmastikaan  tule tunnelmaa puuttumaan. Reitti kulkee kolmesti kierroksen aikana  kisakeskuksen luota ja lähimmät metsäosuudetkin ovat ihan vieressä.  Katsottavaa siis riittää ja Pollin piha tarjoaa mukavat puitteet myös  katsojille. Kannattaa tulla vaikka koko perheen voimin. Ja onhan kisassa  ihan oma reitti lapsille, jossa ajetaan aikuisten haastavasta reitistä  poiketen huomattavan helppoa reittiä.

----------


## OlliR

> Eikö kenelläkään ole mitään sanottavaa eilisestä kisareitistä?



On!  :Hymy:  Avainsanoja: Hauska, vaativa, raskas, ampiaiset, otb, herra hakkarainen ja juustokakku. Taivassalossa on tehty suuri työ kun on rakennettu umpimetsään hieno xc rata. Lyhyen maastopyöräkokemukseni perusteella mukavan vaihteleva, ei ala missään vaiheessa tylsistyttämään. Rata on paikoin pehmeä, mutta johtuu todennäköisesti siitä, että on vielä niin uusi. Olen HYVIN todennäköisesti menossa ajamaan rataa läpi myös "kisapäivänä".

----------


## hullukoira

> No ei tietty. Kyllä reipas suotunkkauskin kiinostaa. Lähinnä pyörävalintaan hain helpotusta.



 Tarttis varmaan viritellä siirtymävalo siihen pyörään, joka on ikävämpi kantaa suolla.

----------


## miku80

> Olen HYVIN todennäköisesti menossa ajamaan rataa läpi myös "kisapäivänä".



Ilmottele kun varmistut päätöksestä lähteä niin voisin mahdollisesti täyttää sun Thulesta sen toisen pyöräpaikan  :Hymy:

----------


## TANUKI

Onkos ketään halukas lähtemään tänään parin tunnin ajelulle klo 18.00 hirvensalosta??

----------


## TANUKI

> Onkos ketään halukas lähtemään tänään parin tunnin ajelulle klo 18.00 hirvensalosta??



Rinteiden parkkipaikkaa aattelin lähtöpaikaksi.

----------


## HAK

> Rinteiden parkkipaikkaa aattelin lähtöpaikaksi.



No voishan sitä lähtee. Ehtiihän ensi viikolla lepäämään. Siis 18:00 slalomparkkis.

----------


## Teemu

Joutuu kyllä aamulenkin skippaamaan. Heitin eilen Vaarniemessä sen verran miehekkäät OTB:t, että oksat pois (kirjaimellisesti). Eilinen meni fyysisten vammojen diagnosoinnissa ja tänään vasta hokasin, että Muklukin vaihtajankorvake on ihan banaanina. Sain sen väännettyä vähän vähemmän mutkalle, mutta en suoraan. En jaksa herätä viideltä vain toteamaan, että vaihteet ei pysy pykälässä.  Kunhan saan uuden korvakkeen, niin sitte mennään taas.

----------


## JiiH

Kiitos. Hienoa oli taas.

----------


## Yeti

Oli mainio aamulenkki. Kolme paksupyörää ja yksi tavallinen.

----------


## JiiH

Kolme hyvin pukeutunutta ja yksi muu.

----------


## greenman

Oikein hienoa oli taas pitkästä aikaa aamulenkkeillä. Hyvällä tuurilla syksyllä ei ole työt jatkuvasti haittaamassa aamuharrastusta.

----------


## Pave

> b) Valonia tiedottaa:
> 
> _Hei,
> 
> Valonia järjestää valtakunnallisena auton vapaapäivänä (ent. autoton päivä) 22.9.2012_ (lauantai) _katutapahtuman Turun kauppatorin kupeessa. Tapahtumaa varten suljemme yliopistonkadun ortodoksikirkon ja torin väliseltä alueelta. Tänä vuonna tapahtuman erityisteemana on liikenneturvallisuus.
> 
> Haemme tapahtumaan yhteistyökumppaneita, ja toivomme että maastopyöräily–yhdistyksenne osallistuisi tapahtumaan teille sopivimpaan tapaan; esittelemään toimintaa/pyöriä. Tapahtumaa suunnitellaan tällä viikolla torstaina 16.8. kello 12-14, Valonian tiloissa (Vanha Suurtori 7). Jos olette kiinnostuneet tapahtumaan/kokoukseen osallistumisesta, olettehan yhteydessä mahdollisimman pian.
> 
> Lisäteitoja tapahtumasta Valonian sivuilta:
> ...



Ilmoitin, että MTB-Turku on mukana tapahtumassa, joten varatkaapa 22.9.2012 kalentereihinne PR-tarkoituksiin. Vaikka lenkki tuohon päälle, jos passaa.
 Lisätietoja tulee myöhemmin, kunhan saan vihiä suunnitelmien edistymisestä...

----------


## Pave

Torstailenkki Impivaarasta klo 18?

Itse en ole 100% varma, mahd. työeste, mutta katsotaan...

----------


## Mika.t

Mä ajattelin imppariin tulla. Toivottavasti sade ei häiritse.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Ehkä omituisin torstailenkki. Äijät toivo kikkailua ja veturi koitti sitä löytää vaikkei enimmäkseen tiennyt yhtään mihin oli menossa. Kaks tuntia ja vartti. Sykkeet katossa ja keskinopeus reilusti alle 4 km/h. Kiitos ja anteeksi. :-]

----------


## SuperD

Siis perus kahden tunnin trackstandi vai mitä olette puuhanneet? 
Olisin näemmä pärjännyt vauhdissa hyvin mukana vaikka fillari on pieninä palasina, pelkkä runko on kevyt kantaa. 
Jos tekemäni perusteellisen huollon jälkeen melkein kaikki linkun laakerit melkein pyörii niin remppa lienee melkein onnistunut?

----------


## Pave

> Ehkä omituisin torstailenkki.



Pannuteltiin ja hajoteltiinkin oikein urakalla!  :Sarkastinen: 
Mitäs niitä kaikkia nyt menikään, ainakin takanapa ja korvake, iteltä jarrulevy ja selkä. Näemmä nilkkakin, jollei sitten nuljahtanut selkäpenkin vedossa kotimatkan sakkorastilla. Kotimatka kesti kaaauan, vasta kympin maissa perillä. Enkä ajanut metriäkään polkua.

Olihan se toisaalta hauskaa välillä tällainenkin versio. Vaihteilla ja kuivalla alustalla olisi saanut ehkä kuitenkin vielä enemmän iloa irti.

Aamu vähän jännittää, töihin vai Pulssiin, töihin vai Pulssiin...
Pistin toivoni karpalon kaiken parantavaan voimaan. Toivottavasti karpalon terveysvaikutteiset osaset ovat liuenneet riittävän tehokkaasti lonkeroon? :Sekaisin:  Annostus tosin niin maltillinen, ettei tuosta tullut edes vahva olo...
Siltä varalta, että jos/kun tuo luonnonlääkitys ei jostain syystä toimisikaan, niin pitänee ennen nukkumaan menoa konsultoida myös tri Panacodia. Ja vaihtaa kylmäkääre nilkkaan.

Urheilijan normipäivä?

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Pannuteltiin ja hajoteltiinkin oikein urakalla!



Vauhti korjaa virheet. 3,6 km/h taisi olla liian hiljaa.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TANUKI

Huomenna jotain lenkkiä jossain päin Turkua?

----------


## artzi

> Huomenna jotain lenkkiä jossain päin Turkua?



Missä on SuperKalenteri tälle viikolle? Maanantai on hyvä ajopäivä.

----------


## HAK

> Huomenna jotain lenkkiä jossain päin Turkua?



Tuo Tanuki on nuoresta iästä huolimatta kova pyöräilemään maastossa. Ja fiksu kaveri. Ties mitä vielä tulevaisuus tuo tullessaan. Lähtekäähän Eetun kanssa poluille huomenna. Itse en pääse.

----------


## SuperD

SuperKirjuri on muissa hommissa jumissa vielä about viikon. Sitten homma repee ja julkaistaan todellinen all-mountain-full-suspension-hiilikuitu-täysjousto-über-EVO-kalenteri!

Olitkos Artzi aamukaffella Paawolla tuossa joku päivä? Ajelin fillarilla yläjuoksun suuntaan ja kuvittelin nähneeni sun pyörän siinä kyljessä. Sitä vinkuvaa sikaa en kyllä havainnut.

Edit: En kyllä nähnyt Arziakaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Speltcial

Aika: 10:00
Paikka: Itäharjun Prisman tolppa
Vauhti: Laiska/Kevyt
Kesto: 2-2,5h

Kirjotelkaa jotain jos ootte tulossa niin osaan odotella.

----------


## TANUKI

Tulossa ollaan. Eli klo 10 tolpalta.

----------


## Mika.t

Mä voisin huomenna tulla tolpalle.
Tanuki tuu säkin.

----------


## Mika.t

oot näköjään tulossakin. =)

----------


## Baas 009

Tullaan tolpalle

----------


## artzi

> SuperKirjuri on muissa hommissa jumissa vielä about viikon. Sitten homma repee ja julkaistaan todellinen all-mountain-full-suspension-hiilikuitu-täysjousto-über-EVO-kalenteri!
> 
> Olitkos Artzi aamukaffella Paawolla tuossa joku päivä? Ajelin fillarilla yläjuoksun suuntaan ja kuvittelin nähneeni sun pyörän siinä kyljessä. Sitä vinkuvaa sikaa en kyllä havainnut.
> 
> Edit: En kyllä nähnyt Arziakaan



Paawolla (kin) tulee istuskeltua päivittäisellä kaffekupposella. Harmi että se on nykyään heti kiinni jos tulee pari tippaa vettä. Siellä on niin isot kupit, että pienemmästä äijästä ei näy kuin korvat... olisit käynyt koskemassa lukitsemattomaan Cubeen, olis kuskikin löytynyt (kuulohavainto ainakin) äkkiä   :Sarkastinen: 

PS. Sika on ajokiellossa, kun sillä ei ole kypärää.

----------


## Ulla

Maanantaina on klo 17.30 alkaen bmx-kisa. 4.9. xc-kisa ei järjesty itsekseen, tarvitaan apua, ihan oikeasti.

----------


## Pave

> Aamu vähän jännittää, töihin vai Pulssiin, töihin vai Pulssiin...



Oikea vastaus b), Pulssiin.  :Sarkastinen: 
 Oikea puoli alaselästä niin jumissa, ettei muhkuroiden takaa saatu selvää jumiin johtaneesta alkuperäisestä syystä. Panacodia, relaksanttia ja lepoa muutama päivä vaakatasossa, niin eiköhän tuo selviä viimeistään ensi viikolla. Toivottavasti on lihasperäistä, jottei tarvitse enempää ronkkia...

----------


## Jurppis

TVC:n BMX-koulu vierailee taas metsässä, tällä kertaa pääskyvuoressa, jos vain vetäjiä löytyy. Pääsisikö joku pääskyvuoren helpot polut tunteva vetämään noin tunnin lenkin alueella 31.8 klo 17:00 eteenpäin tai vaihtoehtoisesti jo 24 päivä? Frank? Pikke?

----------


## kijas

> TVC:n BMX-koulu vierailee taas metsässä, tällä kertaa pääskyvuoressa, jos vain vetäjiä löytyy. Pääsisikö joku pääskyvuoren helpot polut tunteva vetämään noin tunnin lenkin alueella 31.8 klo 17:00 eteenpäin tai vaihtoehtoisesti jo 24 päivä? Frank? Pikke?



Mä ajattelin tulla. Matti soitteli ja pyysi. Yritin eilen soitella asiasta sulle mutta onkohan sun numero muuttunu? Jos joku muu haluaa ehdottomasti vetää niin jätän estradin hänelle, itellä ei niin väliä.

----------


## Speltcial

> Aika: 10:00
> Paikka: Itäharjun Prisman tolppa
> Vauhti: Laiska/Kevyt
> Kesto: 2-2,5h
> 
> Kirjotelkaa jotain jos ootte tulossa niin osaan odotella.



Kiitoksia kaikille seurasta! Oli vallan mukavaa ja sain pannutettuakin pitkästä aikaa  :Hymy:  (ja kyllä, se on hauskaa tietyssä mittakaavassa, vaikka jotkut muuta väittävät)

----------


## Teemu

Matti hoi!
Sunnuntaicyclot? Millä ja mihin ajetaan?

----------


## Mika.t

Kiitos lenkistä ja sisurista Speltcial. Tuon sulle uuden toivottavasti ehjän tilalle vaikka torstailenkille =)

----------


## Baas 009

Kiitoksia vetomiehelle ja muille lenkistä. Oli just sopivaa vaikka ittellä ihmeen vetelä olo olikin.

Mega-otb oli siinä määrin lähellä että meni loppulenkki hiukan varovasti. Reenata siis täytyy..

----------


## miku80

Hienot kelit ja ajohalujakin olis mut maasturi huollossa kun iskarin alapään kiinnityksestä korkkas helicoil.. dammit.. ajellaan sit city sinkulalla kestopäällysteitä pisin..

----------


## makkeli

Kiitoksia melkein xc-reitistä. Mietin, että on aika pienipiirteistä xc-reitiksi. Löytyi se reittikin netistä, oli hiukan erovaisuuksia meidän polkuihin siellä kallioilla. XC-2010.

Mulla on ainakin reidessä vaihdevivun ja tangon kuva. OTB se taisi olla vaikka sainkin tassut edellä tultua alas.

----------


## TANUKI

Kiitokset kaikille lenkistä! Hieno lenkki jälleen kerran! Sain itsestäni irti jopa vetää kaattiksenmäen hyppyrit  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## artzi

Huomenna on Vaarniemen kallioilla (ja ympäristön poluilla) mahdollisuus osallistua hienon kokoillan MTB-elokuvan tekemiseen. Ei vaiskaan... mutta kun vuosia on ihmetelty videoiden tekoa, niin laitetaan nyt kokeeksi tällainen tapahtuma. 

Huomenna su klo 12 saa siis tulla mukaan ajelemaan/kuvaamaan maastopyöräilyä. Ken haluaa ajaa vaan, ajelee Ohjaajan (minä, tahi joku muu kameran takana) määräyksen mukaisissa paikoissa eestaas kunnes Ohjaaja on tyytyväinen. Jos haluaa kuvata, siitä vaan. Minäkin haluan elokuvatähdenlennoksi...

Minulla on mukana (2,7 jalkainen) jalusta, minijalusta puuhun laitettavaksi, järkkäri (720 video, max 45min/8 Gt) kittizomilla ja 70 - 300 putkella, plus Galaxy S2, jossa ok video ok olosuhteissa. Mahdolliset SD-kortit (class 6 ++) ja AA-akut otan mielellään lainaan, jos löytyy (en tiedä kauanko kestää mun 2x4 satsi videoidessa...). 

Tarkoitus on siis kuvailla erilaisia kohtauksia kivoissa paikoissa, ja tehdä niistä video (minä teen/joku muu tekee). Seuraavalla kerralla ollaan viisaampia, ja homma toiminee paremmin.

PS
Ma(anantaina) luulisin ajavani pitkästi lenkin tku - naantali, jotain kautta, lähtö ennen puoltapäivää. Hienoja polkuja, ryteikköä, ja kaikkea muuta kamalaa. Jos kiinnostaa, niin ilmoitelkaa.

----------


## Pikke

> TVC:n BMX-koulu vierailee taas metsässä, tällä kertaa pääskyvuoressa, jos vain vetäjiä löytyy. Pääsisikö joku pääskyvuoren helpot polut tunteva vetämään noin tunnin lenkin alueella 31.8 klo 17:00 eteenpäin tai vaihtoehtoisesti jo 24 päivä? Frank? Pikke?



Mä pääsen peränpitäjäksi 31.8. Viikkoa aikaisemmin ei käy, koska silloin olen tilannut puunkaatajan pihalleni.

----------


## Manninen

*MYYTÄVÄNÄ * Commencal Meta5 Team 2010 medium

Ei ole paljon ajettu ja pyörä on hyvässä kunnossa. Kaupan päälle saa kasan renkaita. 
Hinta *1000€

*ps. Jos on kova tinkaamaan niin lähtee 999€.

----------


## Frank

> TVC:n BMX-koulu vierailee taas metsässä, tällä kertaa pääskyvuoressa, jos vain vetäjiä löytyy. Pääsisikö joku pääskyvuoren helpot polut tunteva vetämään noin tunnin lenkin alueella 31.8 klo 17:00 eteenpäin tai vaihtoehtoisesti jo 24 päivä? Frank? Pikke?



En lupaa mitään, työt alkaa ens viikolla eikä mitään hajua vuoroista tai töiden määrästä. Jos vuorot tai työt muuten sopii niin voin tulla. Ja toi 31. päivä sopii yhtä hyvin kuin muutkin päivät.

----------


## Ropples

Lähtijöitä sunnuntaikruisailuun? Kokoontuminen vaikka 11 prisman tolpalla? Joku 2-3h, suunta vapaa.

Edit: Kato siel onki näköjää joku filmausrojektiki, pitäskö sittenkin mennä sinnepäin.

----------


## piipu

Kiitos minunkin puolestani  tämän päivän lenkkiläisille ja erityisesti vetäjälle, joka löysi yllättävän monta mukavaa ala- ja ylämäkeä Luolavuoresta! Vauhtia, OTB-tilanteita, hikeä ja varustespekulaatiota oli juuri sopivasti.

----------


## hullukoira

> Matti hoi!
> Sunnuntaicyclot? Millä ja mihin ajetaan?



Matti ei taida olla huomenna maisemissa. Mullakin on muita suunnitelmia.

----------


## Pikke

> Maanantaina on klo 17.30 alkaen bmx-kisa. 4.9. xc-kisa ei järjesty itsekseen, tarvitaan apua, ihan oikeasti.



Heiii! Kerrankin mä ehdin olla avuksi!  Voin tulla auttamaan XC-kisoissa, kunhan joku kertoo, mitä pitää tehdä.
Ja bmx-kisoihin tulen auttamaan, jos vaan ehdin ajoissa Porista takaisin.

----------


## Matti H

> Matti hoi!
> Sunnuntaicyclot? Millä ja mihin ajetaan?



Mä olen kyllä maisemissa, mutta estynyt. Peten kuvioita en muista, mutta olisko myös sanonut että on jotain muuta. Myöskin seuraavan viikon cyclot on ainakin mun osalta pois kuvioista, tarkotus olisi polkaista Myllyssä ja sitten lähteä töihin.

----------


## Teemu

Selevä.
Ehkä tänään onkin parempi juoksu- kuin pyöräilykeli. Ens sunnuntaina joutuu itsekkin fiksuttelemaan Myllyssä.

----------


## Matti H

Mä en oikein tiedä millä kapistuksella lähteä Myllyyn. Vaihdepyöräilen jos oikein pehmeä päivä sattuu kohdalle. Fiksi siellä sinne tänne holtittomasti poukkoilevassa ruuhkassa ahistaa hiukkasen.

----------


## Pihvi

Reisussa ollaan, joten iltacyclo jää ajamatta. Viikon päästä saattaa sopia.

----------


## Ulla

> Heiii! Kerrankin mä ehdin olla avuksi!  Voin tulla auttamaan XC-kisoissa, kunhan joku kertoo, mitä pitää tehdä.
> Ja bmx-kisoihin tulen auttamaan, jos vaan ehdin ajoissa Porista takaisin.



Suurkiitos Pikke jo nyt!  :Hymy:  Ohjeet ja neuvot löytyvät kyllä XC-kisaa varten. Ajanotto ja kierroslaskenta eivät onnistu yksin.

Mutta voisiko joku kiltti luvata että pääsisi varmasti huomenna klo 18 alkaen auttamaan Pavea BMX-kisan kanssa? Selkä on niin karmeassa kunnossa että lähtöportti ei tuolta mieheltä nouse. Muuten kisan läpivienti onnistuu särkylääkehuumassakin.

----------


## MTB 50+

> Mä en oikein tiedä millä kapistuksella lähteä Myllyyn. Vaihdepyöräilen jos oikein pehmeä päivä sattuu kohdalle. Fiksi siellä sinne tänne holtittomasti poukkoilevassa ruuhkassa ahistaa hiukkasen.



fixi ei oikein sovellu ryhmäajoon vapaarattaallisten kanssa.Ajorytmi on niin erilainen. se aiheuttaa letkan pumppaamista ja lisää kasan todennäköisyyttä. ota joku vapaarattaallinen putkikameli alle.

----------


## Maik

Onkos Myllyyn lähdössä muitakin täältä maasto-osastosta? Aattelin myös osallistua, kun mettässä rymyäminenkin on jäänyt vähemmälle viime aikoina, Saataisko oikein MTB-juna aikaiseksi :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Onkos Myllyyn lähdössä muitakin täältä maasto-osastosta? Aattelin myös osallistua, kun mettässä rymyäminenkin on jäänyt vähemmälle viime aikoina, Saataisko oikein MTB-juna aikaiseksi



Aikeissa olin lähteä maasturilla aiheuttamaan henkistä pahennusta kanssaliikkujille, mutta tilanne on luisunut pahasti kohti käyrätankoista. Tarvis kai ilmoittautua, kun hintakin nousee huomiseksi.

----------


## Matti H

> fixi ei oikein sovellu ryhmäajoon vapaarattaallisten kanssa.Ajorytmi on niin erilainen. se aiheuttaa letkan pumppaamista ja lisää kasan todennäköisyyttä. ota joku vapaarattaallinen putkikameli alle.



Asiassa on kuitenkin se hyvä puoli, että olen kasassa fikseineni Leopard-taistelupanssarivaunu rättisitikoiden seassa.

Eipä siellä perusmyllyn puolella niin tiukassa muodossa ajeta. Ja ollaanhan me silloin tällöin fiksilenkillä ajeltu peesaillen ihan kuin "normimaantielenkilläkin". Ei se kiinteily niin kamalaa ole, usko vaan. Mä vaan olen Tour de Helsingissä peläyttänyt itteni ajotaitonsa suhteen suhteellisuudentajuttomien keskellä vapaarattaallakin sen verta pahasti, että siksi tätä mietin.

----------


## Yeti

Maastopyöräily on mukava ja turvallinen harrastus. Maastojuoksu sen sijaan on vaarallinen laji. Viime viikolla ruotsalainen suunnistaja kuoli ja minulla oli kova pannutus tänään illalla. Tuloksena reisi kipeä (saa nähdä pystyykö huomenna kävelemään yhtään), kyynärpää auki, olkapäässä lihasrepeämä (toivottavasti lievä) ja lievä pahoinvointi, eli mahdollinen aivotärähdys. Ei ole minun laji tämä juoksu, mutta eipä ollut mikään yllätys sekään.

----------


## marmar

> Aikeissa olin lähteä maasturilla aiheuttamaan henkistä pahennusta kanssaliikkujille, mutta tilanne on luisunut pahasti kohti käyrätankoista.



Miksi? Onko lenkille joku henkilökohtainen tavoiteaika, joka ajaa nopeamman pelin valintaan? Kyllä maasturilla ihan hyvin pidempiäkin matkoja ajelee, ainakin jos edessä on 2 tai 3 ratasta ja alla edes jotenkin siedettävästi rullaavat kumit. Itse olen nyt ajellut tänä kesänä täpärillä mm. 3x100 km lenkit + pari kertaa saariston rengastien ilman tuskaa. 

Jos päivä olisi sopiva, niin lähtisin itsekin täpärillä aiheuttamaan pahennusta pisimmälle lenkille. Nyt jää väliin.

----------


## miku80

No mut jos on valita kestopäällysteelle tarkoituksenmukainen kapeempikuminen niin miksi ei.. Voihan sitä lähtee kumisaappaillakin juoksulenkille mut mukavampi on mennä lenkkareilla  :Vink:

----------


## marmar

> No mut jos on valita kestopäällysteelle tarkoituksenmukainen kapeempikuminen niin miksi ei.. Voihan sitä lähtee kumisaappaillakin juoksulenkille mut mukavampi on mennä lenkkareilla



Tuo vertaus ontuu siinä mielessä, että hyvin säädetyllä täpärillä on kapearenkaista mukavampaa ajella suomalaisilla koloisilla asfalteillakin. Lisäksi pystyllä ajoasennolla näkee maisemia mukavammin. Toki kapearenkaisella pääsee kevyemmin maaliin, mutta ainakaan tuolla rengastiellä en jääny sitä kaipaamaan. Tavoiteaikoja ei ollut mulla ja kohtuu kapearenkaisella peesaava sai määrätä vauhdin. Minä vain vedin nopeusmittarin perusteella sovittua nopeutta. Kaparenkaisella olisi saattanut käydä aika pitkäksi, kun kevyempää menoa ei olisi pystynyt ulosmittaamaan suuremmalla nopeudella.

----------


## SuperD

^ oikeinko tosissasi olet sitä mieltä että täpäri sopii maantielle maantiekäyttöön suunniteltua pyörää paremmin?!?

----------


## miku80

En mä asfaltin epätasaisuuksia lähtis ensimmäisenä kompensoimaan jousituksella vaan rengaspaineilla.. Ei se maantiepyöräkään mikään kivireki sentään ole..

----------


## MTB 50+

> Asiassa on kuitenkin se hyvä puoli, että olen kasassa fikseineni Leopard-taistelupanssarivaunu rättisitikoiden seassa.
> 
> Eipä siellä perusmyllyn puolella niin tiukassa muodossa ajeta. Ja ollaanhan me silloin tällöin fiksilenkillä ajeltu peesaillen ihan kuin "normimaantielenkilläkin". Ei se kiinteily niin kamalaa ole, usko vaan. Mä vaan olen Tour de Helsingissä peläyttänyt itteni ajotaitonsa suhteen suhteellisuudentajuttomien keskellä vapaarattaallakin sen verta pahasti, että siksi tätä mietin.



TdH on luku sinänsä. Sinne kokoontuu iso osa tämän maan kohtuukuntoisista ryhmäajotaidottomista wanna be  racereistä  hölmöilemään. Myllyssä varmasti pärjäät fixillä, mutta rytmin muutokset aiheuttavat  vaaraa vapaarattaisella pöyrittävälle. Fixin perään tupsahtaa vapaarattaisella  helposti ja siinä on kasa valmis.  TdH:n lähtisin paksupyörällä fullface päässä ja alamäkihaarniska  päällä.

OT.
Minulla on sunnuntaina mielenkiintoinen startti. 4000 lähtijää 32 km pitkään alamäkeen kohtuurankassa  vesisateessa ja 11C lämmössä. Jokune kilometri lähdöstä on maantietunneli, johon se kasa tulee, jos on tullakseen. Sen 32 km alamäen jälkeen on sitten jokunen ylämäki ja alamäki edessä. kts. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EL20A...&feature=share

----------


## Matti H

Lähtisin siitä, että pelkästään droppitangon otevaihtoehdot tekee maantiepyörästä ainoan järkevän vaihtoehdon maantielle. Rullaavuuteen pystyy vaikuttamaan tähän verrattuna suht helpolla. Sen verran maasturilla hieronu tienlaitaa, että vapaaehtoisesti en aja metriäkään. Kovat jätkät tietty ajaa millä vaan, mutta mä en kuulu niihin.

----------


## Pave

> Minulla on sunnuntaina mielenkiintoinen startti...



Lykkyä!

----------


## Matti H

Juuh kireitä ketjuja Matille!

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Miksi?



Maastokuskin näkökulmasta... Maasturilla jos se sattuu olemaan parhaiten hommaan sopiva kulkine mitä on tarjolla tai jos kuski on muuten vaan huomionhaluinen, huumorintajuinen, masokisti, vannoutunut maasturikuski tai ei muuten vaan halua päästä helpolla. Maantiepyörällä jos se sattuu olemaan parhaiten hommaan sopiva kulkine mitä on tarjolla tai jos yrittää sulautua joukkoon, olla sekakäyttäjä, päästä piireihin tai muuten vaan päästä reissusta helpolla. Parhaiten hommaan sopivasta kulkupelistä voi toki olla montaa mieltä, mutta ehkä paskempikin maantiepyörä kuitenkin kulkee kevyemmin kuin kevyt maasturi. Toisaalta pitää kuitenkin muistaa että olen sekä tyhmä että laiska eikä pitkänmatkan pyöräily välttämättä ole se mun juttu. Matin & muiden tuttujen vauhdissakin kai pitäisi pysyä... Vaikea siis sanoa mihin tässä päädytään, mutta yleensähän laiskuus vie voiton kaikesta muusta. Sitä paitsi koskas sillä maantiepyörällä sitten ajelisi jos ei maantietapahtumassa.  :Sarkastinen: 

Tuli jostain takaraivosta vielä mieleeni muistikuva näkemästäni pariskunnasta (itse asiassa useammastakin pariskunnasta), jossa isäntä ammattilaistiimin asussa polkee hiilikuitumaantieunelmallaan kun rouva viilettää kukkahameessaan markettihybridillä. Mutta eipä siitä sen enempää...  :Cool:

----------


## Teemu

Pakko hiukan vielä puuttua tähän fiksihommaan.
Ajoin muutama vuosi sitten Jättimyllyn pääjoukon mukana (~34km/h keskarilla) fiksillä, eikä siinä ollut mitään ongelmaa omasta, eikä muiden mielestä. Kaikki palaute oli enempikin innostunutta ja kannustavaa.  Olen myös ajanut torstain porukkalenkin fiksillä ja sitä tuskin kukaan edes huomasi, jos ei ruvennut takakiekkoa kattelemaan. Ei se fiksi mikään ihmeellinen vehje ole, kunhan sillä vaan osaa ajaa. (Tämä nyt toki pätee pyörään kuin pyörään)

Kokenutta ja hyväkuntoista fiksikuskia enemmän häröpalloilua ja riskitilanteita noissa reippaammissa vauhdeissa aiheuttavat ne yksinäiset sudet, jotka ovat ajaneet kaikki lenkkinsä yksin, ovat pirun kovassa kunnossa ja vauhtia riittää, mutta ryhmäajosta ei ole mitään käryä. Näitä tapauksia on ainakin TdH ja Giro d'Espoo täynnä ja em. syystä en itse noihin tapahtumiin enää osallistu.  Lisäksi ajanotto lisää tolkutonta tempoilua ja vaaratilanteita viimeisillä kilometreillä, kun jokaisen Käpylän Cancellaran pitää alkaa parantelemaan sijoituksiaan. Ajanoton puuttumisen vuoksi Mylly ja Pirkka ovat huomattavsti miellyttävämpiä tapahtumia kuin nuo pääkaupunkiseudun rallit.

----------


## Teemu

Tuplapostaus, sori.

----------


## Matti H

Mainittakoon nyt kuitenkin Teemun fixillä ajon olevan aika lailla kosmisella tasolla.

----------


## dysphrasia

olisiko kellään laatikkoa ja jotain pakkailutarvikkeita fillarin lähettämistä varten?
Kiitos.

----------


## Teemu

Pyöräkaupoista noita laatikoita/pahveja itse olen pyytämällä saanut. Kovin moni tuskin moisia laatikoita säilömään alkaa.

----------


## marmar

> Maastokuskin näkökulmasta... Maasturilla jos se sattuu olemaan parhaiten hommaan sopiva kulkine mitä on tarjolla tai jos kuski on muuten vaan huomionhaluinen, huumorintajuinen, masokisti, vannoutunut maasturikuski tai ei muuten vaan halua päästä helpolla. Maantiepyörällä jos se sattuu olemaan parhaiten hommaan sopiva kulkine mitä on tarjolla tai jos yrittää sulautua joukkoon, olla sekakäyttäjä, päästä piireihin tai muuten vaan päästä reissusta helpolla. Parhaiten hommaan sopivasta kulkupelistä voi toki olla montaa mieltä, mutta ehkä paskempikin maantiepyörä kuitenkin kulkee kevyemmin kuin kevyt maasturi. Toisaalta pitää kuitenkin muistaa että olen sekä tyhmä että laiska eikä pitkänmatkan pyöräily välttämättä ole se mun juttu. Matin & muiden tuttujen vauhdissakin kai pitäisi pysyä... Vaikea siis sanoa mihin tässä päädytään, mutta yleensähän laiskuus vie voiton kaikesta muusta. Sitä paitsi koskas sillä maantiepyörällä sitten ajelisi jos ei maantietapahtumassa.



Tuskin niin paskaa ehjää maantiepyörää löytyy, joka olisi raskaampi ajaa, kuin keveinkään maasturi. Tasakuntoisen porukan ollessa kyseessä yleensä lenkki on mielekkäin, jos myös ajopelit on edes suunnilleen samantasoiset, mutta jos kuskien suorituskyvyssä on selviä eroja niin tilanne alkaakin muuttua.





> Tuli jostain takaraivosta vielä mieleeni muistikuva näkemästäni pariskunnasta (itse asiassa useammastakin pariskunnasta), jossa isäntä ammattilaistiimin asussa polkee hiilikuitumaantieunelmallaan kun rouva viilettää kukkahameessaan markettihybridillä. Mutta eipä siitä sen enempää...



Meillä tämä menee niin, että minä poljen vanhalla painavalla teräsrunkoisella täpärillä, jonka perässä on lapset ja tavarat kärryssä kun rouva viilettää mun täpäriä kevyemmällä alumiinirunkoisella sähköavusteisella pyörällä tyhjänä. Molemmat on lenkin rasitustasoon ja ajonopeuteen tyytyväisiä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Maik

> . kts. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EL20A...&feature=share



Aikamoista "mountain bikingia".
Onko osallistujapiireissä päästy jo kalustospekulaatioihin tyyliin DH-pyörä vs kisakireä UCI-kelpoinen maantiefilo?
 :Hymy: 
Pitäis varmaan tällä viikolla käydä maantieporukkalenkillä reenaamaas sosiaalisia taitoja ja kansainvälisiä käsimerkkejä ettei tuu häröiltyä myllyssä.  Toinen vaihtoehto olis tietty pyrkiä irtiottoon itekseen. Saas kattoo nyt.

----------


## marmar

> ^ oikeinko tosissasi olet sitä mieltä että täpäri sopii maantielle maantiekäyttöön suunniteltua pyörää paremmin?!?



Se on alustasta ja ajon tavoitteita kiinni. 
Jos on ehjää asfalttia ja haluaa päästä mahdollisimman helpolla paikasta a paikkan b, eikä mikään estä ajamasta mielekästä vauhtia, niin maantiepyörä on varmasti paras.

Jos taas tiet on tyypillistä kaarinalaista routavaurioasfatti-tietyösepeli pyörätietä, niin täpärillä pääsee varsin mukavasti. Eikä täpäri ollu lainkaan hassumpi rengastielläkään. Parainen-nauvo välillä on sorapintaista polkua ja louhisaaren kartanon tienoilla soratietä, joka sisälsi melkoista pyykkilautaa. Mitä lautalla olen jutellut maantiepyörillä liikkuvien kanssa, niin aika moni oikoo rengasrikon pelossa nuo reitin hauskimmat osuudet pois.

----------


## TANUKI

Onko huomenna Tiistailenkkiä???

----------


## Mika.t

> Onko huomenna Tiistailenkkiä???



Vois olla. Heitelkää lähtöpaikkoja...

----------


## Speltcial

> Onko huomenna Tiistailenkkiä???



Illalla ohjelmaa, päivällä vois napata. Lähtöpaikalla en niin väliä.

----------


## TANUKI

Päivällä en pääse, mutta illasta(klo17->) pääsee ajelemaan. Lähtöpaikalla ei ole väliä.

----------


## TANUKI

Kaatiksenmäki?

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Meikäläisen tämän vuoden tiistailenkit on ajettu. Älkää muut antako periksi.  :Hymy: 

Infotaanpa vielä eilen kuulemani uutinen, jonka mukaan MTB Green Racen reitiltä on viilattu siirtymää pois noin 3 km / kierros ja kierrosmäärä nostettu kolmeen. Saa kommentoida...

----------


## Mika.t

Tänään tiistailenkkiä luolavuoren maastoissa. Lähtö vaikkapa klo 18 kaatiksen porteilta. Jos haluaa ajaa muualla niin ehdotuksia tiskiin.
Kaik mukaan.

----------


## TANUKI

Selvä, tulossa ollaan.

----------


## greenman

Onko jollain tietoo voiko Myllyn Pyöräilyyn ilmoittautua paikanpäällä? Sivuilla ei mainittu muusta kuin verkkosivujen kautta maksamisesta. Jos voi ilmottauta Raisiossa, niin mahtaakohan nuo liikuntasetelit kelvata sinne?

Jos flunssa ei vallan mahdottomaksi ylly, niin voisi lähteä taas koheltamaan, nyt kun on toimivat jarrutkin.


Edit: jaa osallistuja infossa lukeekin, että 8.00 alkaa jälki-ilmottautuminen. 
Seteleistä ei mainintaa.

Kiitos.

----------


## Matti H

Siellä on Jarkko sitten Ruskolais-Kaarinalainen juna joka etenee tyhmäpyöräilyn merkeissä.

----------


## greenman

> Siellä on Jarkko sitten Ruskolais-Kaarinalainen juna joka etenee tyhmäpyöräilyn merkeissä.



Tähän vähän luotinkin. Kattellaan.

Eilen tuli läjä osia ja Tommilta ilmoitus, että tarvikkeet läskipyörän häpäisyyn ovat noudettavissa.  :Cool:

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Siellä on Jarkko sitten Ruskolais-Kaarinalainen juna joka etenee tyhmäpyöräilyn merkeissä.



Mitäköhän toikin mahtaa tarkoittaa... Vain fixit ja maasturit sallittuja.  :Sekaisin:  Pitäisköhän vaihtaa pois taksimiesten kyydistä.  :Cool:

----------


## Matti H

> Pitäisköhän vaihtaa pois taksimiesten kyydistä.



Kerroin Topille 34 km/h ryppyotsajunan lähtevän liikkeelle heti vapaavauhtiosuuden alettua. Ha ha ha.

----------


## greenman

Sääennustekin näyttää olevan kuin tilattu tyhmäpyöräilyyn.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## bomba

> Onkos Myllyyn lähdössä muitakin täältä maasto-osastosta? --- Saataisko oikein MTB-juna aikaiseksi



Tulossa. Tosin työnantajan lipun alla, kun tässä pidetään työkykyä yllä firman piikkiin. Juna kuulostaa aina hyvältä. Luulen että vaihteettomalla jaksan polkea sellaista 25 km/h keskaria tai letkassa ehkä vähän kovempaa.

----------


## Matti H

> Sääennustekin näyttää olevan kuin tilattu tyhmäpyöräilyyn.



No hitto, tuohan näyttää todella mukavalta.

----------


## fillaristi

> Tähän vähän luotinkin. Kattellaan.
> 
> Eilen tuli läjä osia ja Tommilta ilmoitus, että tarvikkeet läskipyörän häpäisyyn ovat noudettavissa.



Miten läskipyörä muka vielä hapäistään?? Ja ajetaanko tänään Prismalta mettään?

----------


## Mika.t

Prismalta kyllä. Sadetutkakin näyttäis sateen menevän vierestä.

----------


## Matti H

> Eilen tuli läjä osia ja Tommilta ilmoitus, että tarvikkeet läskipyörän häpäisyyn ovat noudettavissa.



Minäkin kannoin äsken kellariin jotakin, jonka lopullinen käyttötarkoitus realisoituu ensi vuoden Tahko 180:lla.

----------


## greenman

> Miten läskipyörä muka vielä hapäistään?? Ja ajetaanko tänään Prismalta mettään?



Siihen tulee vaihteet, phyi.  :No huh!: 





> Minäkin kannoin äsken kellariin jotakin, jonka lopullinen käyttötarkoitus realisoituu ensi vuoden Tahko 180:lla.



Oliko se vihreä? Jos oli, niin oli komia.

----------


## Yeti

> Minäkin kannoin äsken kellariin jotakin, jonka lopullinen käyttötarkoitus realisoituu ensi vuoden Tahko 180:lla.



Äärimmäisen jäykkä hiilikuitukeula?

----------


## Matti H

> Äärimmäisen jäykkä hiilikuitukeula?



Teräs ei ole koskaan äärimmäisen jäykkää. Löysää se tietty voi olla ja mtbr:ssä sanotaan niin. Mutta joo, vihreä matka kohti joustotonta maailmaa käynnissä.

Lennonilta jäi yksi säe kirjoittamatta:

Imagine there's no suspension,
it's easy if you try
no springs below us
above us only sky

----------


## fillaristi

Mää Matti näin Tommin ständillä sellasen vihreen kapistuksen...

----------


## OlliR

Kiitos fillaristille päivän yhteislenkin vedosta! Mukavia polkuja Littoistenjärven ympäri. Huomaa selvästi syksyn tulevan, maasto on märkä ja liukas. Mitähän meitä oli, kymmenkunta?

----------


## vilehmooni

Terve, olisiko milloin seuraava yhteislenkki tiedossa, itse muutin rovaniemelt hetki sitten tänne eikä vielä ole oikeen nuita polkuja tiedossa täältä, paitsi sen verran että melkoista selviytymistä tuo katupyöräily tuolla keskustan alueella  :Hymy: .

----------


## Ulla

Seuraava torstailenkki 30.8. klo 18, lähtövuorossa Impivaaran palloiluhallit, osoite Eskonkatu 1. Aikaisemminkin voi lenkkejä olla, mutta torstai on vakiopäivä.

Tervetuloa Turkuun!  :Hymy:

----------


## SuperD

> Terve, olisiko milloin seuraava yhteislenkki tiedossa, itse muutin rovaniemelt hetki sitten tänne eikä vielä ole oikeen nuita polkuja tiedossa täältä, paitsi sen verran että melkoista selviytymistä tuo katupyöräily tuolla keskustan alueella .



Naamakirjassa on MTB-Turku niminen ryhmä, myös sieltä kannattaa kysellä lenkkiseuraa. 
Mahdollisia maantielenkkejä varten kannattaa tutustua Hirvensaloon ja Kakskerran järven lenkkiin. Yhteislenkkejä maantiellä ajetaan ainakin tiistaisin ja torstaisin.

----------


## vilehmooni

Metsälenkkejä kyllä kaipailen.

----------


## greenman

Oli kiusaus laittaa seuraavaksi kuvarastiksi tämä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## bomba

> Oli kiusaus laittaa seuraavaksi kuvarastiksi tämä



Liian helppo...

----------


## greenman

Läskipyörästi putosi niin, että kolahti, 1,8 kg pyörivää massaa! Kaikkien aikojen kevennys?

----------


## bomba

> Läskipyörästi putosi niin, että kolahti, 1,8 kg pyörivää massaa! Kaikkien aikojen kevennys?



Odotellaan raporttia siitä, miten pudotus vaikutti ajamiseen. Huomaako eron, onko parempi?

----------


## timppi

> Läskipyörästi putosi niin, että kolahti, 1,8 kg pyörivää massaa! Kaikkien aikojen kevennys?



No, mikä on nyt loppupaino (mulla ei oo mitään hajua, mitä tommoset painaa. Arvelisin 15-20kg..)?

----------


## greenman

> No, mikä on nyt loppupaino (mulla ei oo mitään hajua, mitä tommoset painaa. Arvelisin 15-20kg..)?



Eipä noista oikein kevyitä saa mitenkään. Mutta sentää vähän yläkanttiin veikkasit. Painaa enää vähän alle 14,5 kg.





> Odotellaan raporttia siitä, miten pudotus vaikutti ajamiseen. Huomaako eron, onko parempi?



Lisäsin samalla siis vaihteet joten vähän vaikea arvioida mikä oli painon vaikutus, mutta lopputulos on kuitenkin huikeasti ketterämpi.

----------


## TANUKI

Huomenna lenkkiä hirvensalosta klo 12 slalomparkki. Ilmotelkaa jos ootte tulossa.

----------


## Mika.t

> Huomenna lenkkiä hirvensalosta klo 12 slalomparkki. Ilmotelkaa jos ootte tulossa.



Mä voisin tulla jahka ei sada.

----------


## hullukoira

> Reisussa ollaan, joten iltacyclo jää ajamatta. Viikon päästä saattaa sopia.



Meinaatko pitää meitä vielä kauan jännityksessä?  :Hymy:

----------


## greenman

Sunnuntaicyclo goes mylly?

----------


## vilehmooni

Lähteekö kukaan täältä keskustan suunnalta tuonne hirvensaloon, voisin tulla völjyyn?.

Ville

----------


## Juha Jokila

Kuhankuono oli tänään loistavassa kunnossa. Polut kuivia, melkein kaikki myrskypuut siivottu pois, ei hyttysiä, eikä vielä hirvikärpäsiäkään. Shortsi keli ja tyyntä. Mahtoiko olla viimeinen kesäpäivä tänä vuonna.

----------


## Pihvi

Illaksi luvassa vettä ja oma aikataulu vähän rajoittunut, joten jätän iltacyclon väliin ja suuntaan Hirppariin klo 12.
Hyviä ajoja Myllyyn!

----------


## Matti H

> Illaksi luvassa vettä ja oma aikataulu vähän rajoittunut, joten jätän iltacyclon väliin ja suuntaan Hirppariin klo 12.
> Hyviä ajoja Myllyyn!



Tattis. Ensi viikonlopun cyclo jää muuten myös multa väliin töiden takia.

----------


## hullukoira

> Illaksi luvassa vettä ja oma aikataulu vähän rajoittunut, joten jätän iltacyclon väliin ja suuntaan Hirppariin klo 12.
> Hyviä ajoja Myllyyn!



Järkimiehen puhetta, kattellaan taas viikon päästä.

----------


## Ulla

Kävin eilen viemässä Hirvensalon pururadalle varoituslappuja xc-kisasta, ti 4.9. Pikke jo lupautuikin järjestäjäavuksi, joku vielä, niin kisa olisi minimimiehityksellä hoidossa. Kuka pääsisi?

Sitten olisi vielä syyskuussa la-su 15.-16.9. kansalliset BMX-kisat, minä vastaan sunnuntain kisasta. Tarvittaisiin vähän enemmän järjestelijäporukkaa kuin maanantain iltakisaan. Ketkä pääsisivät? Maalilinjalle ja lähettäjäksi. Aamulla ennen kisaa yleishommiin.

Ja siinäpä ne tapahtumat sitten olikin, joku muu saa jatkaa.

 Lisäksi kävin eilen pitkästä aikaa lenkillä todetakseni että R7-keulasta on taas joustoa hukassa. Voi jee.

----------


## makkeli

En tiennyt juuri, missä mentiin Hirpparissa. Enkä tiedä vieläkään, kun gps:ssä on vain matka kotoa lähtöpaikalle. Tämä numerofriikkinä harmittaa, täytyy ottaa tavaksi tallentaa puhelimella backuppi.

Ainakin maksimisyke meni vuoden top3:een, siinä juuri-porras-kivikko-porras-juuri-mäkijatkuu-ei_ikinä_lopu-mäessä.

----------


## Matti H

Mää olen Ulla 4.9. Hirvensalossa 95% varmuudella ja toimitsijuuskykyinen.

MTB-Turun ruskolaisvahvisteinen avohärdelli ajoi Myllyn pyöräilyssä vahvasti. Mukava reitti, joskin turhan lattea. Ajon aikainen keskari lähenteli kolmeakymppiä, ellei ollut ylikin. Kalusto oli asiankuuluvan sekalaista, erikoisteemana käytetyt pyörät kotimaisen huippunaiskuskin ja lihavan kaarinalaispyöräilijän entisten konkeleiden mitatessa uusien omistajiensa käskemänä lähikuntien asfalttia. Kolme kuskia ajoi ensimmäisen yli 100 km lenkkinsä, onnea Aki, Tommi ja Topi!

Liikenteenohjauksessa näkyi tuttuja naamoja, mikä oli mukavaa. Tapahtuman järjestelyt olivat viimeisen huollon aivan käsittämättömän omituista sivuraiteella oloa lukuun ottamatta mallikkaat. Ohjeet olisi pitänyt varmaan lukea, mutta kamoon?

Yleiset kiitokset!

----------


## Mika.t

Mä voin tulla hirvensalon kisoissa auttamaan.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Tapahtuman järjestelyt olivat viimeisen huollon aivan käsittämättömän omituista sivuraiteella oloa lukuun ottamatta mallikkaat. Ohjeet olisi pitänyt varmaan lukea, mutta kamoon?



Eipä se alkumatkakaan mennyt ihan putkeen järjestelyjen osalta. Kiitos ajoseurasta Matille, Jarkolle, Tommille ja ruskolaisille.

----------


## TANUKI

Mistä saisi lisätietoa Hirvensalon xc-kisasta?

----------


## Ulla

Ei Hirvensalon XC-kisasta ole sen kummempia lisätietoja, kisa kuuluu Lounais-Suomen Aluesarjaan: http://pyora68.net/aluekalenteri/Kalenteri2012.html

Reitti on n. 2 km:n ympyrä, polkuja ja sitä kuntoilurataa, ns. maantie-XC:tä. Ilmainen osallistuminen, ei palkintoja. Tiistaina 4.9. klo 18 ilmoittautuminen paikan päällä, startti yhteislähtönä sen jälkeen.

Kiitos Matti ja Mika!!! Lähtöpaikka on tuttu , sinne sitten kuudeksi (tai ennenkin, jos ehditte, mutta minä ja Pave saadaan kyllä merkittyä reitti. Ja minä olen ennakkotiedoista poiketen näillä näkymin sittenkin pääsemässä itsekin paikalle). Aluekalenterin kartassa lukee näköjään cx viime vuoden jäljiltä, ei välitetä siitä.

Ajetaan varmaankin 30 min + 1 kierros. Tai jotain sitä luokkaa.

----------


## bomba

Meikältäkin kiitos koko jengille, olitte mahtavaa ajoseuraa! Huumori kevensi ajoa koko matkan (no siinä loppuosan vastatuulipätkällä alkoi olla hetkellisesti vähän totista, mutta muuten).

Onko jollain tarkka tieto siitä, mikä oli ajon aikainen keskinopeus? Mulla on kokonaiskeskinopeus 26,9 kmh, mutta siinä on huoltoihin kulunut aikakin laskettuna mukaan.

----------


## Frank

Eipä se liikenteenohjauksen kannaltakaan ihan putkeen mennyt. Eka piste löydettiin melko kivuttomasti, toisen pisteen kanssa ei sitten mennytkään ihan yhtä hyvin. Jos oltais seurattu ohjeita, oltais oltu sellaisessa risteyksessä josta ei olisi tullut yhtään pyöräiljää.
Ekalla pisteellä kyllä huomas koska MTB porukka oli tulossa, tai oikeastaan kuuli  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Teemu

Myllyn pyöräily vastasi rasittavuudeltaan aika hyvin syksyistä fiksillä ajettua sunnuntaicycloa. Tosin cycloissa saavutettavat järjettömät sykepiikit jäivät puuttumaan. Ajo meni muuten aika malliikkaasti, mutta siinä huoltopisteellä, missä 85km- ja 125km-reitit erosivat oli aikamoinen härdelli liikenteenohjauksen suhteen. Ajettiin eka ohi, palattiin, kysyttiin ja päästiin oikealle reitille. Samassa kohdassa oli yksi kaveri kumossa ja oli ilmeisesti rikkonut kätensä. Veikkaan, että törmäys oli tullut juurikin tuon sähläyksen vuoksi. Kärki (~10 kuskia) karkasi heti saattoajon jälkeen ihan jäätävällä vauhdilla, mutta veikkaisin, että maalissa oltiin 15-20 ensimmäisen joukossa. 70km jälkeen puskettiin melko pitkälti kahdestaan, mitä nyt muutama perä edellä vastaantullut jäi letkaan roikkumaan.

Fiksillä mentiin, jarrua piti painaa kolme kertaa (alamäessä) ja skidata ei kertaakaan, eli ei tullut "tilanteita" ja pärjää sillä fiksillä porukassakin. Noin 20000 tauonta kammenpyöritystä tuntuvat hiukan oikeassa pakarassa. Muuten aika hyvä fiilis.

----------


## greenman

Kitos munkin puolesta ajoseuralle. Mun garmiini sanoo, että average moving pace 29,0 km/h. Ja tauot mukaan laskettuna 26,8 km/h. 

Kotimatkalla olo tuntui hyvältä. Asia oli korjattava pikimmiten. Kurvasin metsämäen liittymästä auringon paistaessa myötä tuuleen kohti Nautelankoskea, sieltä tolkuttomassa vastatuulessa Lietoon, Tuulissuolle ja kohti Kaarinaa, Vanhaa ykköstietä kaatosateessa kupittaalle ja muutaman lisä lisämutkan kautta kotio... *201 km*. 27400 kampikierrosta X)

Viimeiset 25 km oli melkoista puristamista. Jalkojen puolesta olisi voinut jatkaakkin, mutta kaikkialle muualle tekee kipiää.

Nyt ei tunnu enää järin hyvältä. Saunaan...

----------


## bomba

> --- average moving pace 29,0 km/h. Ja tauot mukaan laskettuna 26,8 km/h. 
> --- *201 km*.



Kiitos tiedosta! Ja menihän se 200 rikki  :Hymy:

----------


## Maik

Ei ole mitään valittamista järjestelyjen suhteen. Perille löysi kunhan vaan seuraili nuolilla varustettuja kylttejä ja/tai muita pyöräilijöitä ja sotki menemään.Taukopaikan banaanit olivat sopivan kypsiä.
Isohko, sopivaa vauhtia ajanut porukkani hajosi kasaan ennen n. 80kilsan huoltoa, jossa oli kupla otsassa käytävä eli yhden pysähdyksen taktiikalla mentiin. Huollon jälkeen viimevuoden toisintona vedin itsekseni kanssa pyöräilijöiden puuttuessa melkein koko perhoslenkin, kunnes takaa tullut porukka keräsi kyytiinsä. 27min MK:lla teki tehtävänsä ja suuremmat rimpuilut oli tällä kertaa siinä. Aikaa meni vähän vajaa 4h. Ihan hauskaa on tuo pikipolkuajelukin välillä. Varsinkin isossa ryhmässä maisema vaihtuu ja samalla polkeminen tuntuu yllättävän kevyeltä.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

*Huomenna on näköjään aluecupin XC-kisa Liedossa.* *Menkääpä ajamaan.

*



> Eipä se alkumatkakaan mennyt ihan putkeen järjestelyjen osalta.



Täsmennetääs vähän tätä heittoa... Tarkoitus oli ajaa poliisisaattueessa yhtenä letkana Naantaliin asti keskinopeudella noin 25 km/h. Ei kiiruhdettu ensimmäisien joukkoon lähdössä, mutta ei kyllä missään ihan hännilläkään oltu. Ei taidettu ihan tavattoman hiljaakaan ajaa. Totuus on kuitenkin se, että Raision keskustasta Nesteentielle käännyttäessä letka oli jo ihan palasina. Nesteentien valoristeyksissä ei ollut liikenteenohjausta ja heti ensimmäisessä risteyksessä valot vaihtuivat edessämme punaisiksi ja sivutieltä ajoi auto pyöräletkan lävitse. Eipä siinä mitään todellista vaaratilannetta syntynyt, mutta siis "ei todellakaan näin"! Kiristettiin siinä sitten vauhtiakin, mutta ei me noin kolmeakymppiä ajaenkaan koskaan nähty mitään vedettyä pääletkaa. Sinällään hyvä että vedetään reippaasti, mutta tiedotus pitäisi olla sen mukainen ja hitaammin kiiruhtavienkin matka pitäisi huolehtia.

Ekasta huollosta ajettiin ohi, kun ei hoksattu miettiä moisen sijaintia. Keksittiin muutama kilometri myöhemmin, että Merimaskun koulullahan se piti olla. No siinä kohtaa keskityttiin letkan seassa ajaneeseen autoon sekä hidastetöyssyyn. Ei nähty huollon opasteita - en halua uskoa ettei sellaisia olisi ollut. Olisiko ollut mahdotonta sijoittaa huolto niin että se näkyisi reitille.

Viimeinen huolto oli ihan oma lukunsa. Osallistujaohjeissa oli mainittu, että samaa huoltoa käytetään kahdesti ja toisella kerralla sinne pitää poiketa muutama sata metriä reitiltä. Lisäksi osallistujaohjeessa oli mainittu, että jättimyllyn Nousiainen-Valpperi-Nousiainen lisälenkkiä saisi ajaa niin monta kierrosta kuin haluaa. Ihan hieno systeemi. Meidänkin letkassa mietittiin että voitaisiin ajaa pari kierrosta niin saataisiin 150 km täyteen. Huoltoon ei kuitenkaan ollut minkäänlaista opastusta ja ilman paikallistuntemusta sinne olisi ollut mahdotonta löytää. Liikenteenohjaus toimi tehokkaasti opastaen kaikki viimeisen huollon ohi. Käytännössä siis lopussa oli yli 40 km ilman huoltoa.

Niin juu... Maalin huollossa oli pullat loppu jo reilut kolme tuntia ennen reitin sulkemista. Eipä se maailma siihenkään kaatunut. Tuossa nyt kuitenkin tuollaista kritiikkiä, mutta kivaahan se oli joka tapauksessa.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Tuossa nyt kuitenkin tuollaista kritiikkiä, mutta kivaahan se oli joka tapauksessa.



Ja pääsymaksu on kuitenkin kerätty... mihin nuo rahat muuten käytetään?

----------


## PePa

Tuosta ensimmäisestä huollosta ohi ajamista en kykene ymmärtämään. _(tai siis ettei sitä ole edes huomannut. edes kohdalla olleessaan.)_
Se oli street view:ssäkin näkyvällä parkkipaikalla tai onko se fillaripaikoitusta varten tuo alue... 

Viimeisestä huollosta sen sijaan olen samaa mieltä... Tosin itsellä oli aikomus jättää se väliin joka tapauksessa, mutta ilman tarkkaa kartanlukemista ei olisi kyllä tiennyt miten sen olisi löytänyt.

Pitäisiköhän nämä keskustelut muuten käydä tuolla Myllyn Pyöräilyn omassa säikeessä?

----------


## Matti H

Googlailin uutta keulaa Nineriin. Kyllä huomaa että kaksysit on tulleet jäädäkseen, jopa 2013-mallin Reba lennähtäisi järjestään saksanmaalta laadukasta hiilarikeulaa halvemmalla. Foxien Kashimat ja käsintehdyt italokeulatkin tietty herättää omistamisen halua, mutta ollaan taas realisteja. Paskaksi ne kuitenkin menee ja voihan sitä hyppykeppiä paremminkin rahansa käyttää.

Mulla on kellarissa runko odottamassa pyöräksi kasaamista, mutta istun kone sylissä nojatuolissa katsellen toisella silmällä telkkarista komodonvaraaneja. Liekö kuolemantauti mikä vaivaa?

----------


## greenman

Tuu hakeen fixi-kiekko ni piristyt.

----------


## Matti H

Joo, katsotaan tässä viikolla, tai seuraavalla. Mun tarttee rakentaa kaksi pyörää kerralla, koska tulevassa fiksissä on osia, jotka tulevat koirapyöräilypyörään ja päinvastoin. Ja tietty tarttee ajaa pari viikkoa reeniä koiran kanssa.

----------


## greenman

Kuulostaa tutulta tuo osa-flipperi. 
Itsellä, kun oli "freeride" viikonloppu, niin tuli ajamisen lisäksi mm. vaihdeltua osia edestakaisin pyörästä toiseen.

F5oo:n uusi lyhyempi stemmi, ja irroitettu puolestaan meni Trolliin. Trolliin laitoin damagea saaneen, ja fixatun, satulan Apinasta (joka oli muutenkin vaan apinalla lainassa ). Apinasta vaihdeketjuyhteensopiva eturatas Puggiin ja Pugista Sinkularatas ja vanhoista kiekoista 180 mm jarrulevy Apinaan. Pugiin uudet jarrulevyt ja Apinaan uusi satula. Ja koska Metan renkaat on jäykkäperässä siihen piti hankkia kokonaan uudet. Ja vóila kaikki pyörät samaan aikaan ajokunnossa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Matti H

Mulla pakkaa sekottaa vielä Ninerin lähtö lainaan Hailuotoon seuraamaan syysmuuttoa isäni kanssa. Loppuu fillarit hetkellisesti perkele. Mutta onhan mulla sentään 1x1 jossa ei ainakaan pitäisi olla mitään vikaa.

----------


## Ulla

Orange lähti pe Savoon, Turnerissa ei ole keulaa ja Pivotin keula pitäisi irrottaa kun se lähtee takuuhuoltoon. Jäykkäperäisellä työmatkapyörällä en edes yritä pärjätä maastossa. Vähiin käy.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> aluecupin XC-kisa Liedossa. Menkääpä ajamaan.



Useampikin kuski olis taas mahtunut radalle. Koittakaa ryhdistäytyä! Aluecupit ei maksa mitään - eivätkä ole liian totisia.
Täysii silti mentiin; muttei kovaa. Henkka ohitti kierroksella vähän väliä. Uus lelu sanoo, että keskisykkeet 181 ja keskinopeus 14 km/h.

----------


## SuperD

Jos ei halua olla viimeinen niin ensi tiistaina kannattaa tulla Hirvensaloon ajamaan kilpaa. Yksi Possu lupautuu alustavasti lähtölinjalle. 
Oliko siitä reitistä jotain käryä? Ajattelin käydä tutkailemassa ajolinjoja

----------


## Ulla

On käryä. Paljastan reitin BMX-radalta otettua kisamainokseen sopivaa valokuvaa vastaan.

Ei vaan, gps:ssä tai mitenkään kätevästi reittiä ei ole ole tarjolla. Sanallinen selostus: lähde polulle tästä. Käänny jostain tästä isosta polkuristeyksestä alas kohti pururataa. Käänny oikealle ja jatka pururataa, kunnes luontopolku sukeltaa jälleen pururadalta vasemmalle. Löydät pitkospuita. Aja vaan pururadan yli ja käänny vasemmalle, tulet tähän. Käänny oikealle, pururatanousu. Melkein nousun päältä polkua vasemmalle. Kun tulet taas pururadalle, käänny oikealle, vähän matkaa pururataa, josta polkua vasemmalle, jälleen pururadalle, alamäkeen. Notkosta alkaen loppureitti on täsmälleen tätä merkittyä luontopolkua.

Mutta kuvalle olisi ihan oikeasti käyttöä, asap!

----------


## OlliR

> Useampikin kuski olis taas mahtunut radalle. Koittakaa ryhdistäytyä! Aluecupit ei maksa mitään - eivätkä ole liian totisia.
> Täysii silti mentiin; muttei kovaa. Henkka ohitti kierroksella vähän väliä. Uus lelu sanoo, että keskisykkeet 181 ja keskinopeus 14 km/h.



Hauskaa on näissä aluecupin kisoissa! Peesasin röyhkeästi greenmania suurimman osan matkaa, kiitos ja anteeksi! Vauhti oli tasaista ja ajolinjoja oli helppo oppia. Taitavampien perässä on mukava ajaa, mutta oma ajorytmi menee nöösillä helposti sekaisin kun sählää teknisemmissä paikoissa ja samantien on selkä 10m päässä. Akikin jätätti reilusti lopussa, kovaa te menette. Henkkavauhti on ihan oma lukunsa! Miten joku pystyy liitämään tuolla tavalla polun pinnalla, käsittämätöntä..

----------


## Juha Jokila

Kiinnostaisiko ketään paikallista lähteä Haanaja 100 ajeluun Viroon noin kuukauden päästä? Yksin en varmaan viitsi lähteä, mutta jos saataisiin pikkuauto liikkeelle, 4 henkeä/4 pyörää sopii yhteen autoon, niin matka sujuisi mukavammin/edullisemmin.

----------


## Matti H

> Kiinnostaisiko ketään paikallista lähteä Haanaja 100 ajeluun Viroon noin kuukauden päästä? Yksin en varmaan viitsi lähteä, mutta jos saataisiin pikkuauto liikkeelle, 4 henkeä/4 pyörää sopii yhteen autoon, niin matka sujuisi mukavammin/edullisemmin.



Mulla on sulanmaan SM-kisareissu tuolloin, ei pysty vsikka kiinnostaa.

----------


## HAK

> Kiinnostaisiko ketään paikallista lähteä Haanaja 100 ajeluun Viroon noin kuukauden päästä? Yksin en varmaan viitsi lähteä, mutta jos saataisiin pikkuauto liikkeelle, 4 henkeä/4 pyörää sopii yhteen autoon, niin matka sujuisi mukavammin/edullisemmin.



Kiinnostaa tuo. Mulla saattaa olla edellisenä viikonloppuna siinä lähellä kolmet pysut Räpinä-Värskässä. Pitää katsoa mihin menee

----------


## Ulla

Ensi vuoden Syötteellekin (20.7.2013) voi ilmoittautua aika pian. 500 osallistujan katto. Suosittelen tapahtumaa edelleenkin, oli mainio!

----------


## Frank

> En lupaa mitään, työt alkaa ens viikolla eikä mitään hajua vuoroista tai töiden määrästä. Jos vuorot tai työt muuten sopii niin voin tulla. Ja toi 31. päivä sopii yhtä hyvin kuin muutkin päivät.



Valitettavasti töissä illassa eli en pääse.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Mulla on sulanmaan SM-kisareissu tuolloin, ei pysty vsikka kiinnostaa.



Harmi kun menee päällekkäin. 

Mutta tosiaan jos jotakuta kiinnostaa, niin aika nopeasti olis hyvä päättää, että voi varata laivaliput ja majoituksen.

edit: Huomisen jälkeen nousee osallistumismaksu kympillä. Ja on siellä katto osallistujamäärällekkin, johon ei ole enää hirveästi matkaa.

----------


## peippo

Nätti keli, kerkeisköhän sitä laittamaan vielä jonkun pyörän ajokuntoon ennen torstailenkkiä...

----------


## SuperD

^ Hopi hopi!

Onko nyt pariton vai parillinen viikkko ja missä milläkin viikolla piti olla? Kellonajasta mulla sentään on ohut aavistus

----------


## Ulla

Pariton viikko, katso lisätiedot allekirjoituksestani.

----------


## Sti

Mahtava torstailenkki - ajettiin vaan ihan liian hitaasti, eikä homma tuntunut korjaantuvan, vaikka monesti pyydettiin vauhtia lisää ja huudettiin "perä tulee ihan liian lähellä keulaa".

----------


## HAK

Sorry, jos siksi lähdit. Aina odotettiin kun tieto tuli. Mun käsittääkseni ketään ei jätetty. 
Porukka näytti lähtöpaikalla siltä, että nyt voisi vetää vähän suomienskaa. 
Tälläistä tänään huomenna jotain muuta.
Kiitti seurasta.

----------


## Mika.t

Jäikö jollakin jotain dataa eilisestä?

----------


## HAK

Mulla ei nyt ollut mitään datalelua mukana. Eiköhän monikin tallentanut viivaa.
Kuusitoista onnellista lähti ja viisitoista enemmän tai vähemmän onnellista tuli. Ainoa tekniikkajuttu taisi olla erään Possun takakiekon pinnan katkeaminen, mikä ei tosin menoa haitannut. Fillarit ehkä painoivat tullessa enemmän kuin lähtiessä.

PS. Ideoitiin loppulenkistä näin: Ensi kerralla possujunaan osallistujien pakollinen varuste on seikkailu-urheilijoiden käyttämä vetonaru, joten hankintoja tekemään  :Vink:

----------


## Speltcial

Ja taas olis aika lähteä lauantai aamusta (aamujaoksen päivärytmin mukaan iltapäivästä) lenkille.

*Paikka: Itäharjun Prisman tolppa
Aika: 10:00
Kesto: n. 2.5h
Vauhti: Rento, aamusta ei jaksa sykkiä.*

Ilmoitelkaa jos mukana niin osaan odottaa, tänks!

----------


## makkeli

> Jäikö jollakin jotain dataa eilisestä?



Tässä torstain lenkki.

Pyörässäkin vielä kaikki paikat pyörivät vaikka tuli kunnolla kylvetettyä lenkillä ja pesussa sen jälkeen.

----------


## T.S

Mainos tännekin. 
Eli jos haluaa huomenna ajaa kilpaa lyhyellä suorituksella, niin tervetuloa huomenna hirvensaloon. Tapahtuma pyörii klo 12-1630 noin suunnilleen.

http://www.facebook.com/events/395183497210262/

Ja jonkinmoinen rataesittely löytyy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCytjWmoiQg&feature=plcp

Ei osallistumis maksuja yms, ainoastaan hissimaksu 15e jos sitä käyttää.

----------


## peruspertti

Nonniin, minustakin tuli sekakäyttäjä. Felt f65x tuli hommattua. Viimeksi olenkin ollut kippurasarvisen ohjaimissa joskus 90-luvun alussa.

----------


## Pave

> Nonniin, minustakin tuli sekakäyttäjä.



Osanottoni.  :Vink:  Sentään varovasti 'sekaverisellä' lähdit rajoja potkimaan.
Mitä seuraavaksi, aito roadi, BMX, ...?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## peruspertti

Katellaan tällä setillä se seuraavat 20 v. Ehkä  :Hymy:

----------


## Juice

La 8.9 Ilmeisesti Taivassalossa Poljetaan polkupyörillä metsässä? Kilpaa??
Onko porukkaa lähdössä silloin sinnepäin.
Itse ajattelin valjastaa auton fillareilla sekä huoltojoukoilla ja ajella paikkakunnalle.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> La 8.9 Ilmeisesti Taivassalossa Poljetaan polkupyörillä metsässä? Kilpaa??
> Onko porukkaa lähdössä silloin sinnepäin.
> Itse ajattelin valjastaa auton fillareilla sekä huoltojoukoilla ja ajella paikkakunnalle.



Taivassaloonhan ovat lähdössä - kaikki. Siis kaikki! Presidents order.  :Cool: 

Kovakuntoiset jaksaa silti ajaa vielä seuraavana päivänä Liedossa XCO:ta.

----------


## Matti H

> Nonniin, minustakin tuli sekakäyttäjä. Felt f65x tuli hommattua. Viimeksi olenkin ollut kippurasarvisen ohjaimissa joskus 90-luvun alussa.



Ei cyclocrossari ole pahaa sekakäyttöä, sehän on maastopyörä.

----------


## Juice

> Taivassaloonhan ovat lähdössä - kaikki. Siis kaikki! Presidents order. 
> 
> Kovakuntoiset jaksaa silti ajaa vielä seuraavana päivänä Liedossa XCO:ta.



Jaa oikeen jänskättää! Mahtaako Kunto kestää melkee 30km no täytyy tulla koittaa.

----------


## greenman

Jos kalenteriin ei ilmesty mit''n ehdotonta ja saan joltain ruinattua kyydin, niin voisin minäkin lähteä Taivaltamaan.

----------


## Juice

Meillä ilmeisesti Auto on valitettavan täynnä, eikä edes fillareita taida mahtua kun on vain yksi kattoteline. Hommasin pojalle 26" Cuben
Enkä ole vielä varma sen mahtumisesta takaluukkuun. Saahan kaupasta noita kattohärveleitä.

----------


## Pave

Jos ilmenee paljon tarvetta pyörienkuljetuskapasiteetille Taivassalon suuntaan 8.9., niin voisin pistää Huntterin pakun varaukseen? Ja yhteiskyydeillä autot täyteen, tosin perheet taitavat syödä tässä tapauksessa 'normaalia' kisareissua enemmän tilaa...

----------


## OlliR

> Ja taas olis aika lähteä lauantai aamusta (aamujaoksen päivärytmin mukaan iltapäivästä) lenkille.
> 
> *Paikka: Itäharjun Prisman tolppa
> Aika: 10:00
> Kesto: n. 2.5h
> Vauhti: Rento, aamusta ei jaksa sykkiä.*
> 
> Ilmoitelkaa jos mukana niin osaan odottaa, tänks!



Kiitos Speltcialille aamunpäivän lenkistä! Reipasta ja sujuvaa menoa ympäri itä- ja eteläturkua. Kuusi lähti lenkille ja mentiin gps:n mukaan noin 30km. Uhmattiin hiukan koiramiestä ja tultiin ala-lemusta Katariinaan pitkoksia pitkin. Pitkoksilla tein lenkin näyttävimmät otb:t ja sukelsin kaislikkoon pää edelle. 

Muistakaa laittaa jotain vinkkiä lenkeistä tänne foorumillekin kun sellaisia suunnittelette, en enää nykyään omista naamakirjan tunnuksia ja jään muuten pikkaisen paitsioon! Yhteislenkkiä Paraisten poluille olen alustavasti suunnitellut Pikken ja HAK:n kanssa ja toivottavasti sellainen saadaan vielä syyskuulle tai lokakuulle mahtumaan.

----------


## HAK

Oli meitä Olli kahdeksan ja välillä yhdeksänkin. 
Joo toki lenkkitietoa tännekin. Varmaan viittaat HirppariEnduranceen. Kunhan tulee päivä päätettyä. Lokakuulle varmaan menee. Kyllä sen Paraisten-lenkin voi heittää vaikka ensin. Pikke, Mikko, Rasmus ja sinä, siinähän vetäjiä.

----------


## Matti H

Mä juuri kattelin autosta käsin Kirjalan saaren Saaristotien länsipuolisia maastoja "sillä silmällä". Joskos printtaisi kartan ja lähtisi joku päivä kokeilemaan jokamiehenoikeuden venyvyyttä saaristossa.

----------


## hullukoira

Olisiko huomenna kiinnostusta ajaa sunnuntaicycloa Piikkiöön? Voisin esitellä paikallisia hiekkateitä, joku pieni juurakkokin varmaan järjestyy. Honkkarilta lähdettynä ajolle tulisi mittaa n 2,5-3 h, eli paluumatkalle tarvitaan jo valot.

----------


## Matti H

Mä olen töissä yhdeksään saakka. Pete saattaa ajaa.

Kahtena seuraavana viikonloppuna cyclot sopii taas. Tauon jälkeen into idioottimaisuuksiin huipussaan.

----------


## Pihvi

Piikkiö kuullostaa hyvältä, mutta pitäiskö startata vaikka Piikkiön Heseltä klo 19?

----------


## marmar

> Kyllä sen Paraisten-lenkin voi heittää vaikka ensin. Pikke, Mikko, Rasmus ja sinä, siinähän vetäjiä.



Ja jos sattuu sopivalle päivälle, niin voisin tulla mukaan. Työt on haitannut viimeaikoina aika paljon maastolenkkejä, mutta tilanne on paranemaan päin. Naamakirjaan mullakaan ei ole tunnuksia.  

Kunnon valot on vielä hankimatta, mutta kyllä noilla nykyisilläkin tarvittaessa pärjää.

----------


## hullukoira

> Piikkiö kuullostaa hyvältä, mutta pitäiskö startata vaikka Piikkiön Heseltä klo 19?



Piikkiön lähdöt on perinteisesti startanneet keskusurheilukentältä (Heseltä parisataa metriä terveyskeskuksen suuntaan), joten nähdään siellä klo 19.00. Tervetuloa!

----------


## greenman

> Piikkiön lähdöt on perinteisesti startanneet keskusurheilukentältä (Heseltä parisataa metriä terveyskeskuksen suuntaan), joten nähdään siellä klo 19.00. Tervetuloa!



Kuulostaa hyvältä. Yritän navigoida paikalle.

----------


## Matti H

Ajakaa joku gps-jälki. Perkeleen protestanttinen työmoraali kun jää tämäkin väliin.

----------


## fillaristi

I´ll be there!

----------


## HAK

Myös mtb-iltalekkiä tarjolla slalomparkilta 18:00.

----------


## greenman

> I´ll be there!



KAi sentään cyclolla, kun on cyclolenkki?

----------


## peruspertti

Katotaan jos ensi viikolla jo uskaltautuis oikein cycloilemaan. Tänään kävin ihan asvalttia kattelemassa, kun en ainakaan kymmeneen vuoteen ole ajanut muulla kun maasturilla. Tämmösen käppyrän piirsi: http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...tpjevc80eb2i56

----------


## greenman

Reipasta cycloilua. Peräti 63 km kertyi mittariin. Hyvää polkua ja mukavan pitkiä ystäviä löytyi Piikkiön metsistä. Kiitos.

----------


## Ropples

Viimeksi onnisti hyvin kauppojen teko tätä kautta niin kokeillaan uudestaan:

Tarvitsisin halvan käytetyn ympärivuotisen baaripyörän, saa olla huollon tarpeessa kunhan ei nyt hirveesti osia tarvii ostella. MTB mallinen runko lähinnä hakusessa että saa vähän läskimpää rengastusta alle, ja kiinnitys levyjarrulle eteen iso plussa (ei tarvi olla jarrulevynapa pyörässä).


Niin ja ei kellään sattuisi olla lojuamassa nurkissa Reverb tolpan ilmauskittiä lainaan pariksi päiväksi?

----------


## hullukoira

Sunnuntaicyclot ajettin kolmen cyclon ja yhden apinan letkassa, kiitos kuskeille seurasta! Reittikäppyrä löytyy täältä ja Matin himoitsema gpx täältä.

----------


## Matti H

> Reittikäppyrä löytyy täältä ja Matin himoitsema gpx täältä.



Kiitos. Palvelee erinomaisesti toiminta-alueen laajentamispyrkimyksiä. Ensi sunnuntaina voitaisiin katella se radanvarsi?

----------


## Pave

> Perkeleen protestanttinen työmoraali...



17,5H takana ja homma vielä kesken. Alkaa työteho pudota... 29h ja kotiin...

----------


## fillaristi

> KAi sentään cyclolla, kun on cyclolenkki?



Cyclolla oltiin joo, ja hauskaa oli niin kauan kunnes tuli metsäosuudet. Ei taivu meikäläinen tolla pelillä metsään. Aika jännittävää tilannetta pukkaa päälle sillon ku kengän kärki jää renkaan väärälle puolelle ja pitäs kääntää ohjaustankoo. Siin tuntee olonsa aika avuttomaks. Maastopyörällä tästälähin metsässä ja cyclolla hiekkatiet sun muut helpot. Yhdet pannutkin lähes otin mutta sain pidettyä itseni ja kaluston lähes naarmuttomana. Hienoo hiekkatietä kuitenkin valtaosa ja muutama ehdottoman komea nousu. Lenkin loppumatka ja kotimatka ajettiinkin sitten valoilla. Syssy saapuu... Kiitos.

----------


## hullukoira

> Kiitos. Palvelee erinomaisesti toiminta-alueen laajentamispyrkimyksiä. Ensi sunnuntaina voitaisiin katella se radanvarsi?



Ensisunnuntaissa on vielä vähän muuttuvia tekijöitä. Kävin tänään ajamassa Vansvuorelta radanvarren kautta Pukkilaan, yllättävän vähän oli tunkattavaa pätkää. Rautaesiripusta alkaa pikkuhiljaa löytyä reikiä. Muurama tapaninkaato vielä oli metsässä.

----------


## jh.nerve

Missäs päin Hirvensaloo toi huominen XC-kisa on?

----------


## Matti H

> Rautaesiripusta alkaa pikkuhiljaa löytyä reikiä.



Näiltä main saattaisi olla reittiä ohikulkutielle päin?

----------


## Ulla

P68:n sivuilta löytyy Aluekalenteri, siellä on karttalinkki Hirvensaloon lähtöpaikalle. En taivu puhelimella laittamaan suoraa linkkiä tähän nyt. Älkää sitten odottako mitään spektaakkelia! Järjestäjät ovat amatöörejä, mutta sentään numerot saatte ohjaustankoon vähentämään sekoilua kierroslaskennassa. Valkoiset nippusiteet kuuluvat pakettiin, jos ne rikkovat harmonisen pyörän kokonaisuuden, varautukaa vaikka pinkeillä itse. Joskin numeroiden tuntsatarrat nollaavat tyylin kuin tyylin..

Ei vaan, mukavaa keliä on ennustettu, tulkaahan paikalle!

----------


## hullukoira

> Näiltä main saattaisi olla reittiä ohikulkutielle päin?



Pyölinmetsä pitää vielä tsekata, tuo Korsvuoren metsäautotie ja sen eteläpuolinen peltotie on ihan asiallista sunnuntaialustaa. Itse Korsvuori oli aika pusikkoisen näköistä silloin kun siellä viimeksi kävin. Onneksi kohta tulee syksy ja puskista katoaa lehdet  :Kieli pitkällä: .

----------


## jh.nerve

Voisko joku heittää sen osotteen suoraan tähän, oon itte kanssa kännykällä ja kännykkä ei näytä sitä pistettä kartalla.                    

Kiitos jo etukäteen  :Hymy:

----------


## Ulla

Toijaistentie 167 on varmaankin yksityistalo, mutta joku 16x on oikea numero. Koirien ulkoilutarhojen vieressä on p-paikka, siitä lähtee myös ulkoilureitti. Aikaisemmassa reittiselostusviestissäni on karttalinkki, se toimii puhelimellakin.

----------


## marmar

> Näiltä main saattaisi olla reittiä ohikulkutielle päin?



Maantieporukan kanssa ajoin Cyclolenkin, joka lähtee auranlaaksosta, mentiin Kuusitonsalmen puolta piikkiöön ja motari-rata-ohikulkutie ympäristöä takaisin. Kulkee Piikiössä osittain samoja reittejä tuon viivan kanssa. Kokonaismittaa lenkillä muistaakseni 73 km. Itse olin liikkeellä täpärillä ja maastokumeilla. Reitti oli täpärillä teknisesti helppo, mutta Cycloilla oli paikoitellen märillä juurilla ja kivillä, sekä savessa hiukan haasteita pidon kanssa. Itse tykkäsin ko reitistä. Ja viiva lenkille mun ajamana löytyy tästä.

----------


## greenman

Tässä on linkki. Onkos se reitti sama kuin viime vuoden cyclo?





> Älkää sitten odottako mitään spektaakkelia!  Järjestäjät ovat amatöörejä, mutta sentään numerot saatte ohjaustankoon  vähentämään sekoilua kierroslaskennassa. Valkoiset nippusiteet kuuluvat  pakettiin, jos ne rikkovat harmonisen pyörän kokonaisuuden, varautukaa  vaikka pinkeillä itse. Joskin numeroiden tuntsatarrat nollaavat tyylin  kuin tyylin..
> 
> Ei vaan, mukavaa keliä on ennustettu, tulkaahan paikalle!



Kotikutoinen kisa saattaa olla vaan hyvästä, kun näyttää olevan maastokuskeilla kamala kynnys osallistua alue Cupin kisoihin. 
Kaikki vaan paikalle! Pieni kisailu tekee hyvää.

----------


## Ulla

Melkein sama, vähän enemmän polkua. Aikaisemmasta viestistäni löytyy sanallinen kuvaus reitistä.

----------


## Matti H

> Maantieporukan kanssa ajoin Cyclolenkin, joka lähtee auranlaaksosta, mentiin Kuusitonsalmen puolta piikkiöön ja motari-rata-ohikulkutie ympäristöä takaisin. Kulkee Piikiössä osittain samoja reittejä tuon viivan kanssa. Kokonaismittaa lenkillä muistaakseni 73 km. Itse olin liikkeellä täpärillä ja maastokumeilla. Reitti oli täpärillä teknisesti helppo, mutta Cycloilla oli paikoitellen märillä juurilla ja kivillä, sekä savessa hiukan haasteita pidon kanssa. Itse tykkäsin ko reitistä. Ja viiva lenkille mun ajamana löytyy tästä.



Joku kerta vois uskaltautua tuonne maantieporukan cyclolenkeille. Tarttee vaan hiukan reenata että pysyy perässä.

----------


## JiiH

> Tarttee vaan hiukan reenata että pysyy perässä.



Hah! (huutaa hän puskista, muistellen erästäkin viime talvista syklolenkkiä)

----------


## kijas

Onko tietoa kuka ja mistä syystä on muokannut luolavuoren ylähyppyriä? Se nokka on muutettu melko lailla vaaralliseksi ainakin täysjoustopyörälle. Ite en ainakaan saanu kontrolloitua hyppyä aikaseks siitä.

----------


## ZeiR

> Onko tietoa kuka ja mistä syystä on muokannut luolavuoren ylähyppyriä? Se nokka on muutettu melko lailla vaaralliseksi ainakin täysjoustopyörälle. Ite en ainakaan saanu kontrolloitua hyppyä aikaseks siitä.



Tätä kannattaa kysyä alamäkipuolelta. Ovathan ne yläpöydän nokat nyt hiukan hankalampia ainakin näin aloittelijalle...

----------


## Hel02

Hauskaa ja raskasta oli Hirpparissa tänään. Ei nuo hiekkatiet vaan sovellu meikäläisen kunnolle, polulla sen sijaan ryskäämällä pärjäilee edes jotenkin. Kiitokset järjestäjille ja osallistujille.

----------


## HAK

> Hauskaa ja raskasta oli Hirpparissa tänään. Ei nuo hiekkatiet vaan sovellu meikäläisen kunnolle, polulla sen sijaan ryskäämällä pärjäilee edes jotenkin. Kiitokset järjestäjille ja osallistujille.



Hienosti tultiin hirpparilaiset peräkkäin oikeassa järjestyksessä. Eetu nuorimpana ekana, sitten sä ja sitten mä. Tosin multa putos ketju kaks kertaa, joten jos ...... niin olis mä teidät hakannut ! ...kele

Kiitti, kivaa oli. (Huudoista päätellen joku vois kysyä, miten niin kivaa ?)

----------


## Juice

> Tosin multa putos ketju kaks kertaa, joten jos ...... niin olis mä teidät hakannut ! ...kele
> 
>  (Huudoista päätellen joku vois kysyä, miten niin kivaa ?)



Juu kivaa oli mutta meinas kunto vaan loppuu. Niinhän siinä sitten kävi että ketjut sano naps viimisen kiekan alus.

Tattista vaan kaikille.

----------


## HAK

> Juu kivaa oli mutta meinas kunto vaan loppuu. Niinhän siinä sitten kävi että ketjut sano naps viimisen kiekan alus.
> 
> Tattista vaan kaikille.



Niin onhan Juicekin ainakin melkein hirpparilainen. 
Naps ja tyhjä polkaisu, ei kovin kivaa, mutta pyöräilyä kuitenkin.

----------


## Matti H

Hyvä meininki oli kisoissa. Liikenteenohjaajillakin oli kivaa.

Kameralle tarttui pari kohtuullista ja useampi suttukuva,








https://picasaweb.google.com/1028149...eat=directlink

----------


## Ulla

Tulokset

Muutostoiveet (ajat ja erityisesti kierrosmäärät) osoitteeseen ulla.karhunen(a)gmail.com

Kiitos osallistujille ja Matille, Pikelle ja Mikalle avusta! Kierroslaskenta vaatisi vähintään yhden sekkarin ja henkilön lisää. Taas tuli paniikki, vaikka oli muka varauduttu viime vuotta paremmin. Minä en ota tätä kisaa enää vastuulleni. Kiitos ja hei.

Edit: herra M-7 piti vaihtaa M-10-sarjaan, kun ei aluecupissa ole M-10:tä nuorempia sarjoja. Lupaava nuorimies, kiilasi itsensä M-10-joukossa kakkoseksi!!

----------


## OlliR

Kiitos järjestäjille mukavasta radasta ja kisasta! Järjestelyt pelasi hienosti ja kannustan Ullaan ottamaan vastuun myös ensivuonna! MattiH oli ottanut kuvia, omaa kärsivää ilmettä on hauska katsoa kotisohvalta, kiitos.  :Hymy:  Kerran törmäsin puuhun ja yhdet otb:t alamäkeen, mutta selkeetä parannusta viimeviikkoiseen kuitenkin.

----------


## HAK

> Kiitos osallistujille ja Matille, Pikelle ja Mikalle avusta! Kierroslaskenta vaatisi vähintään yhden sekkarin ja henkilön lisää.



Kiitos Ullalle ja Pavelle ja muille, SebastianB myös siellä viittoili tien poskessa.

Oikein hyvinhän se meni. Hommataan vaikka kaks sekkaria ja persoonaa ensi vuodeksi lisää.

----------


## Ulla

Jep, kiitos kaikille liikenteenohjaajille.  :Hymy:

----------


## TANUKI

Kiitokset kaikille minunkin puolestani, mukavaa oli!

----------


## Japaul

HUOM, VIIMEINEN ENNAKKOILMOITTAUTUMISPÄIVÄ!
https://mtbgreenrace-sporttisaitti-com.directo.fi/

 Kaikki mukaan viettämään mukavaa syyspäivää maastopyöräilyn merkeissä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Oonko muuten muistanut sanoa että osallistukaa Taivassalon kisaan.  :Vink:  Ei tarvitse olla huippukalustoa tai huippukuskia. Olen pettynyt jos tuolla ei ole turkulaisia enempää kuin Tahkolla.

----------


## Japaul

Nautinnollista maastopyöräilyä, maittavaa lohikeittoa, räiskäleitä, grillattua makkaraa ja paljon paljon muuta Pollin Pihassa lauantaina  :Hymy: 
 Tämä kannattaa tulla fiilistelemään ja maistelemaan paikanpäälle!

----------


## Shamus

Liedon XCO -reitti tuli kuntoon eilen illalla, on melkoisen hauska reitti  :Vink: 
Tosin mäkeäkin on molempiin suuntiin ja kalliota sekä kunnon polkua.

----------


## Ulla

Tutustuminen taitaa olla torstailenkin ulottumattomissa. Vai tolpalta kunnon maantietempo alkuun?

----------


## miku80

^melko kunnianhimoista  :Hymy:

----------


## Pihvi

Liedossa on hyvä reitti. Kannattaa käydä ajamassa ja tietty osallistua sunnuntain kisaan. Kisatopicista löytyy myös reittikäppyrä.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Siirtymähän on vain 10 km.  :Vink:  Joku hurja on joskus halunnut että vakiolenkeillä olisi vaihtuva lähtöpaikka. Tiistailenkeille tätä vähän yritettiin saada aikaiseksi, mutta loppui ainakin meikäläiseltä vapaat tiistait. Tiistailenkkejäkin saa edelleen kuka vaan vetää. Minä mielelläni siirtäisin tämän päivän torstailenkin Lietoon, mutta ilmoitusaika alkaa olla turhan rajallinen eli joku mennee kuitenkin normipaikalle. Suosittelisin että Shamus (tai joku muu) ilmoittaa kellonajan ja lähtöpaikan, jos pystyy ja haluaa näyttää reittiä tänään. Ne sitten menee ketkä haluaa... Tiedän ettei useita lenkkejä haluta sopia samalle päivälle, muttei se ole mikään katastrofi jos hyvän syyn takia näin tehtäisiin.

----------


## Juice

Do dii! Fillari taas läjäs, voi siis hyvällä fiiliksellä lähteä Taivassaloon. Tiistaina kisassa paukku ketjut, vaihdoin ne ja samalla uusiksi meni takapaketti. Testilenkillä ketjut hyppi niin pahasti että piti sitten uusia vielä eturieskakin.  Näin käy vain kun seisotta fillaria varastossa, olkaa siis varovaisia.

----------


## mijura

Moi,

Onneksi tutustuminen oli Torstailenkin ulottumattomissa. Olen Liedosta kotoisin ja tiedän kuinka kaukana se on. Olin tänään se ekakertalainen, Kiitos hyvästä lenkistä. Tosin tarkoitukseni oli ottaa rennosti tänään. 

Vaihdoin tänään omat treenit teidän lenkkiin kuvitellen, että se olisi kevyempi. Virhe. Tottumattomalle maastopyöräilijälle tuo oli erittäin hyvä lenkki.

Noh onneksi tästä ei pääse kuin ylöspäin, joten jo viikon päästä maasto duathlonilla varmaan ollaan todella paljon nopeammassa vedossa.  :Hymy:  Oliko muuten täällä muita menijöitä Hyvinkäälle? Itse pyrin varmaan pakettiautoon tai majapaikkaan.

----------


## Ulla

Kiitos spetsialistille reitistä ja muulle seuralle myös!

Alussa oma tunne oli kömpelö, hidas, surkea ja päässä ketutus. Meinasin lähteä kesken pois, mutta sisulla. Reitti taisi helpottua ekan tunnin jälkeen ja sain juonesta kiinni, loppumatka meni jo hymyn puolelle.  :Hymy:

----------


## HAK

> Alussa oma tunne oli kömpelö, hidas, surkea ja päässä ketutus. Meinasin lähteä kesken pois, mutta sisulla. Reitti taisi helpottua ekan tunnin jälkeen ja sain juonesta kiinni, loppumatka meni jo hymyn puolelle.



Tuttu tunne lähes joka lenkillä.  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## marmar

> Moi,
> 
> Onneksi tutustuminen oli Torstailenkin ulottumattomissa. Olen Liedosta kotoisin ja tiedän kuinka kaukana se on. Olin tänään se ekakertalainen, Kiitos hyvästä lenkistä. Tosin tarkoitukseni oli ottaa rennosti tänään. 
> 
> Vaihdoin tänään omat treenit teidän lenkkiin kuvitellen, että se olisi kevyempi. Virhe. Tottumattomalle maastopyöräilijälle tuo oli erittäin hyvä lenkki.
> 
> Noh onneksi tästä ei pääse kuin ylöspäin, joten jo viikon päästä maasto duathlonilla varmaan ollaan todella paljon nopeammassa vedossa.  Oliko muuten täällä muita menijöitä Hyvinkäälle? Itse pyrin varmaan pakettiautoon tai majapaikkaan.



Yleensä noi torstailenkit menee niin, että hitain menee sen mitä pääsee/pystyy/haluaa ja muut sovittaa nopeuden sen mukaan. 

Ei tuo Lieto mitään kaukana ole. Mulla on sama 10 km prisman tolpalle ja mun mielestä se on lähellä, ihan nurkan takana. Imppariin yleisimmin ajamaani reittiä halisten läpi miltei tuplat ja sekin on kohtuullisen matkan päässä  :Hymy: 


Ihan hyvin liedossakin olisi ehtinyt torstailenkin aikatauluraamissa. Alkuunhan olisi saanut maastopätkän littoistenjärvelle 15 min siirtymää rata ympäri 15 min siirtymää ja polkua takaisin. Tuskin edes klo 21 paluuaika olisi venynyt. 

Mutta eipä mulla mitään valittamista, kun en ehtinyt edes tolpalle ehdottamaan tuota. Kotiuduin töistä vasta seitsemäksi.  :Irvistys:

----------


## Shamus

Voin tänään vetää tutustumislenkin Liedon rataan jos halutaan?
esim. klo. 18.30 Liedon urheilukentältä?

----------


## Jusa.L

Jee jee, sain kipsin tänään pois kädestä :-)

Mutta sitten tulikin lunta tupaan röntgenistä, eli käsi ei ole vielä kunnolla luutunut, eli kolmesta neljään viikkoa pitää ottaa rauhallisesti, eli ei sitten tarvitse haaveillakaan maastoon lähtemisestä vielä vähään aikaan :-(

No onneksi toi Liedon XCO reitti kulkee melkein takapihalla, joten voi sitten tallustella sinne fiilistelemään...

----------


## Ulla

Onpa aika mennyt äkkiä! Ja menee se muutama lisäviikko myös. Tsemppiä!

----------


## MTB 50+

> Jee jee, sain kipsin tänään pois kädestä :-)
> 
> Mutta sitten tulikin lunta tupaan röntgenistä, eli käsi ei ole vielä kunnolla luutunut, eli kolmesta neljään viikkoa pitää ottaa rauhallisesti, eli ei sitten tarvitse haaveillakaan maastoon lähtemisestä vielä vähään aikaan :-(
> 
> No onneksi toi Liedon XCO reitti kulkee melkein takapihalla, joten voi sitten tallustella sinne fiilistelemään...



Kyllä se  siitä kuntoon tulee. Kärsivällisys on hyvä hyve  näissä  tapauksissa.

----------


## Matti H

Jää huominen Greenrace-startti väliin. **tun räkä*****. Kampeen paikalle kun sen verran jaksaa edes. Samoin sunnuntaisille cycloille ei ole vetäjää Pihvin kisaillessa päivällä.

Olen skouttaillut Kuusistosta uutta, laadukasta pätkää. Näitä olisi tarkoitus ajaa sunnuntaina 16.9.

----------


## Ulla

Voit Matti jututtaa Ilkka Kanervaa koko päivän!  :Hymy:

----------


## Matti H

Urheilumiehenä Ike varmasti kokee maastopyöräilijöiden asian tärkeäksi.

----------


## Maik

> Voin tänään vetää tutustumislenkin Liedon rataan jos halutaan?
> esim. klo. 18.30 Liedon urheilukentältä?



 Piti tulla opastettuun lenkkiin mukaan, mutta pojan treeniaikataulumuutokset muuttivat myös kuskaajan suunnitelmia. Mikäs olis arvio, löytääköhän muukalainen reitin jo omin avuin?

----------


## Shamus

En osaa sanoa, kyllä siellä varmaan hieman on jo jälkeä, mutta myös polkuja ja risteyksiä on paljon.
 Huomenna merkataan alkaen klo. 11.00

Opastetulle kiertoajelulle tänään ei ole kukaan ilmoittanut halukkuuttaan.

----------


## HAK

On se Mika aika haastava löytää kartan avulla. Mutta löytyyhän se, tosin aikaa tuhrautuu kosolti. Muut polut ei näy kartassa, eikä kaikkiin risteyksiin jää mitään jälkiä. Kallioilla ei myöskään ole pätkittäin mitään osviittaa. Helponta kävellä/juosta eikä kerta läpi.

----------


## Ulla

Oho, MTB-Turku on päivän lehden mukaan maastopyöräilyseura. Hyvä juttu Green Racesta!

----------


## SuperD

^ kyllähän se maastopyöräilyseura kuulostaa sivullisen korvissa paremmalta kuin "epämääräinen joukko metsässä mölyäviä kuraisia maahisia"  :Hymy: . Olkoonkin että kumpikin on yhtä kaukana totuudesta.

----------


## artzi

Jos se olisi pyöräilykerho, karhuryhmä suunnittelisi jo operaatio Tolppaa. Mikä lehti?

----------


## Matti H

Seuraaviin MTB-Turun ajopaitoihin laitetaan 1%-lätkä. Ja FTW.

----------


## greenman

Samaisesta aviisista luin myös uuden merkityksen FFF -lyhentelle.  :Leveä hymy: 

Pelastaisikohan FFF toiminta myös Turun seudun metsät?

----------


## Ulla

Jep, hieno jumppareitti oli Taivassalossa. Olisi sinne mahtunut enemmänkin väkeä kiertämään rataa.

WTF:n mä tiedän tunteena, mutta mikä on FTW?

----------


## Matti H

Tunnepa tuokin.  :Leveä hymy: 

Hienot oli pöhinät Taivassalossa tosiaan katsojankin silmissä. Homma oli todella isolla, ja ensi vuonna jatkuu. Ei pysty nostamaan järjestäjille hattua tarpeeksi korkealle. Koko porukka, pienistä pyöräilijän aluista keski-ikäisiin ukkoihin ajoi ilmeisen raskaalla radalla vahvasti ja asenteella.

----------


## Japaul

KIITOS KAIKILLE MUKANA OLLEILLE, ILMAN TEITÄ EI TAPAHTUMA OLISI OLLUT MAHDOLLINEN!!

Olisi kiva saada palautetta myös nettisivuillemme tämän vuoden kisasta 
sekä toiveita ja ajatuksia tulevaa ajatellen  :Leveä hymy: 
http://mtbgreenrace.sporttisaitti.com/tapahtumat/

----------


## Ulla

Kisasta toiseen, onkohan to 13.9. Mynärastien Kärryisten yhteydessä nyt se toinen huhuttu pyöräsuunnistus?

Ohjelmassa http://www.ms-52.net/myna-rastit/myn...-ohjelma-2012/ ei pysysta ole mainintaa, mutta ei ollut Falkinkoskenkaan yhteydessä.

----------


## bomba

Ohhoh. Kuolemattomuusfantasia ja perätön voimaisuudentunne kohtasivat mielenhäiriön samalla, kun internetissä mtb-videoita katsellessa sorruin "näyttää ihan helpolta, kevyeltä ja mukavalta" -illuusioon. Tuloksena ilmoittautuminen ensi kesän Syötteelle 120 km matkalle. Kun se oli vielä niin halpaakin, kun hyvissä ajoin lähettää rahat (35 euroa ennen 31.10.). No, yksi lähtijä on nyt ilmoittautunut. Kuka tulee mukaan? Pitäis varmaan ruveta treenaamaan.

http://www.syotemtb.fi/

Täytyy lopettaa videoiden katselu ja ajaa enemmän, jotta todellisuudentaju ei katoaisi toista kertaa näin pahasti...

----------


## Ulla

Syötteelle kyllä mutta ei rahkeita 120 km:lle. Puolet riittää.

----------


## bomba

Jotain kimppakyytiä/-majoitusta vois ehkä silti viritellä?

----------


## bomba

Enkä mä tiedä onko mullakaan rahkeita. Se jää nähtäväksi...  :Hymy:

----------


## Ulla

Jos Syöte toteutuu ensi kesänäkin niin se todennäköisesti yhdistyy mulla ja Pavella Kuopion, Suomussalmen ja Kuusamon noin 10 päivän lomareissuun. Kimppamajoitus kyllä sopii, mutta kyydit eivät onnistu.

Ensi kesä on kaukana, tiedä häntä, mistä itsensä löytää.. Ensin pitäisi viedä jotenkin läpi bmx-kisat viikon päästä. Olisin kiitollinen talkooavusta sunnuntaina 16.9.

----------


## Matti H

> Kuolemattomuusfantasia ja perätön voimaisuudentunne kohtasivat mielenhäiriön



Hyvä bomba!

----------


## HAK

> Kisasta toiseen, onkohan to 13.9. Mynärastien Kärryisten yhteydessä nyt se toinen huhuttu pyöräsuunnistus?
> 
> Ohjelmassa http://www.ms-52.net/myna-rastit/myn...-ohjelma-2012/ ei pysysta ole mainintaa, mutta ei ollut Falkinkoskenkaan yhteydessä.



Laitoin Karille viestin. 
En ole kuullut Falkinkosken jälkeen asiasta.

----------


## HAK

Bomban Syötekin tietty kiinnostaa, mutta ei nyt osaa tuonne asti oikein ajatella.

----------


## OlliR

> Kisasta toiseen, onkohan to 13.9. Mynärastien Kärryisten yhteydessä nyt se toinen huhuttu pyöräsuunnistus?
> 
> Ohjelmassa http://www.ms-52.net/myna-rastit/myn...-ohjelma-2012/ ei pysysta ole mainintaa, mutta ei ollut Falkinkoskenkaan yhteydessä.



Kärryisissä on pysu torstaina, joten kaikki sinne! Asia vahvistui juuri. Nyt pitää vaan saada vapaaratas kuntoon siihen mennessä.. 

Pysu on ihan mahtava laji yhden tutustumisen perusteella. Metsässä saa könytä ihan omaa vauhtia poissa muiden silmistä, joten kynnys osallistua ei ole iso. Kartta käteen, kompassia ei välttämättä tarvita.

----------


## Ulla

^ Hyvähyvä!  :Hymy:

----------


## HAK

Ja kylmätreenauksin onnistuu hyvin.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tea0R...layer_embedded

----------


## HAK

And moooorrrr

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5N34...yer_detailpage

----------


## Immo Laine

> Kärryisissä on pysu torstaina, joten kaikki sinne! Asia vahvistui juuri.



Ja jos hyvin käy, pääse tykittämään kalliobaanoja...

Eli: Mynärasteilla pyöräsuunnistusta 13.9 klo 17-18:30. Matka 8,5km (n.12km) tai 4km (n.6km). Op. vt.8 Nousiainen Kärryisten th.

----------


## Mika.t

Mitäs huomenna? Mennääks lietoon ajamaan xco reittiä?

----------


## timppi

> Mitäs huomenna? Mennääks lietoon ajamaan xco reittiä?



Onko tiistailenkeillä ajokoirat liikkeellä?

----------


## greenman

Ostetaan ajotaito - kunnolla ei niin väliä.

----------


## Matti H

> Ostetaan ajotaito - kunnolla ei niin väliä.



Vaihtaisin kunnon ajotaitoon mutta ei ole sitäkään.

----------


## HAK

Onhan teitä jo siinä. Tärskyt vaan Lietoon!!! 
Ei siellä ole kuin yksi kohta jota kantsii harkita ajaako vai hyppääkö jaloillaan alas.

Mäkin tulisin, mutta en taida ehtiä. Tarkoitus mennä Henkan kanssa katsomaan missä kunnossa GreenRacen reitti nyt on. Mennään kyllä ehkä jo päivällä tai aamulla. Jos jollakulla on vapaata mukaan voi toki tulla (auto kyllä on täynnä). Voi olla, että pyörähdetään Vehmaan poluillakin. Mutta se selkenee huomenna, mennään tilanteen mukaan fiiliksellä.

----------


## greenman

Olin eilen maastossa jo hommasta ei tullut yhtään mitään, ei niin yhtään mitään. Yksinäni huusin metsässä, että ***** ostan kohta cyclon, jos ei ala sujumaan. Kele.





> Vaihtaisin kunnon ajotaitoon mutta ei ole sitäkään.



Onhan tällä viikolla sunnuntaicyclo, siellä kun ei tarvitse kumpaakaan. Tyhmyys riittää.

----------


## Matti H

> Onhan teitä jo siinä. Tärskyt vaan Lietoon!!! 
> Ei siellä ole kuin yksi kohta jota kantsii harkita ajaako vai hyppääkö jaloillaan alas.



Ei pysty, lentsu. Ei voimaa mihinkään.

----------


## HAK

Kävitkö Jarkko kiroilemassa fixillä?
Metalla raivoaminen on helpompaa.
Porukassa kiroilemaan vaan huomenna. Syksyn liukkauteen tottuu yllättävän nopsaan.

Matti voi pitää kyllä vaikka lepopäivänkin, kun kuitenkin menee taas keskiviikkona koiralle huutaan.

----------


## greenman

> Kävitkö Jarkko kiroilemassa fixillä?



No ei, vaihdepyörällä olin liikkeellä. Kamalaa.

----------


## Mika.t

Mä en ainakaan oo ajokoira. Ennemminkin mäyräkoira.

----------


## Matti H

> Matti voi pitää kyllä vaikka lepopäivänkin, kun kuitenkin menee taas keskiviikkona koiralle huutaan.



En mää keskiviikkona, silloin on toisenlaista koulutusta, Torstaina raikunee taas Kuusistossa.

----------


## Eros

kertokaas pojjat reittisuositukset lentokentän molemmin puolin, kuulemma löytyy niin peevelisti mutta mistä? löytyykö järkevä reitti tuvalle "ja takas?"

----------


## makkeli

> kertokaas pojjat reittisuositukset lentokentän molemmin puolin, kuulemma löytyy niin peevelisti mutta mistä? löytyykö järkevä reitti tuvalle "ja takas?"



Mikähän tuo tupa on?

Tässä viimekertaista torstai-lenkkiä.

Polkua ja luontopolkua löytyy lounaiskulmasta Isosuon ja Pomponrahkan alueelta. Muualla on kilometri kaupalla mopospooria, sitä on niin paljon, että menee useampi vuosi paikalliseltakin kaiken löytämiseen.

----------


## Eros

moisiontien/pajusuon mökki, siis

----------


## Eros

> Mikähän tuo tupa on?
> 
> Tässä viimekertaista torstai-lenkkiä.
> 
> Polkua ja luontopolkua löytyy lounaiskulmasta Isosuon ja Pomponrahkan alueelta. Muualla on kilometri kaupalla mopospooria, sitä on niin paljon, että menee useampi vuosi paikalliseltakin kaiken löytämiseen.



no, ainakin jokunen metri tuli tuostakin setistä ajettua viime su  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## HAK

Tässä vähän samaa, mutta tiheämpää viivaa  :Vink: 

http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...t5jhvtl7kf0i29

----------


## timppi

Nuo lentokentän spoorit on kyllä suoraan helvetistä ittestään.. Jos maastopyöräily olisi pelkästään noissa ajamista, niin olisin lopettanu jo kauan sitten.. Ja eikös noiden moottoripyörien ajaminen tuollakin alueella pitäisi olla jo kiellettyä?

----------


## HAK

> Nuo lentokentän spoorit on kyllä suoraan helvetistä ittestään.. Jos maastopyöräily olisi pelkästään noissa ajamista, niin olisin lopettanu jo kauan sitten.. Ja eikös noiden moottoripyörien ajaminen tuollakin alueella pitäisi olla jo kiellettyä?



Kuka mistäkin pitää. Ainahan moottoripyöräilyä ollaan kieltämässä. Hyvin nuo tuonne mun mielestä mahtuvat. Itse kielloista en tiedä. Tulevaa logistiikka-aluetta / lentokentän laajennustahan tuo on jokatapauksessa.
Tänään muuten taitaa olla aluebemaksit, onkohan rata kopsattu tuolta lentokentältä?

----------


## Lehisj

Olin myös sunnutaina testamassa ensi kertaa On One 29:iä täysjäykkänä Linkkitornin maastoissa. Ajo oli lievästi sanoen töksähtelevää tyyliin 5 metriä ajoa ja äh taas 10 metriä ajoa ja tana jne.





> Olin eilen maastossa jo hommasta ei tullut yhtään mitään, ei niin yhtään mitään. Yksinäni huusin metsässä, että ***** ostan kohta cyclon, jos ei ala sujumaan. Kele.
> 
> 
> 
> Onhan tällä viikolla sunnuntaicyclo, siellä kun ei tarvitse kumpaakaan. Tyhmyys riittää.

----------


## greenman

> Olin myös sunnutaina testamassa ensi kertaa On One 29:iä täysjäykkänä Linkkitornin maastoissa. Ajo oli lievästi sanoen töksähtelevää tyyliin 5 metriä ajoa ja äh taas 10 metriä ajoa ja tana jne.



Suunta on oikea. Lupaavaa kehitystä.

----------


## Hel02

> Nuo lentokentän spoorit on kyllä suoraan helvetistä ittestään.. Jos maastopyöräily olisi pelkästään noissa ajamista, niin olisin lopettanu jo kauan sitten.. Ja eikös noiden moottoripyörien ajaminen tuollakin alueella pitäisi olla jo kiellettyä?



Hauskojahan nuo spoorit on. Noissa maastoissa on ajettu moottoripyörillä jo yli 30 vuotta ja vain märät paikat on kaivautuneet vaikeiksi. Pitäisi päinvastoin olla kiitollinen mp-enduroa harrastaville, että ovat tehneet ja vieläpä ylläpitävät meille polkuja tuollaisen määrän. Ajokieltohan moottoroiduille pyörille taitaa alueella olla mutta maanomistaja (valtio) ei ole liiaksi kiinnostunut (onneksi) valvonnasta.

----------


## PePa

> Hauskojahan nuo spoorit on. Noissa maastoissa on ajettu moottoripyörillä jo yli 30 vuotta ja vain märät paikat on kaivautuneet vaikeiksi. Pitäisi päinvastoin olla kiitollinen mp-enduroa harrastaville, että ovat tehneet ja vieläpä ylläpitävät meille polkuja tuollaisen määrän. Ajokieltohan moottoroiduille pyörille taitaa alueella olla mutta maanomistaja (valtio) ei ole liiaksi kiinnostunut (onneksi) valvonnasta.



Tämän paremmin ei mielestäni asiaa voi kuvailla.

----------


## SuperD

Mä en kyllä hahmota endurospoorien ihanuutta. Syvää "ojaa", pehmeää hiekkaa tai mutaa --> niissä paikoissa jossa ehkä vois ajaa, on silkkaa kivikkohelvettiä jossa on helpointa taluttaa. Tai ainakin eteneminen on nopeampaa. Moinen ajaminen ei kehitä ajotekniikkaa tai nosta kuntoa. Siedätyshoitona suunnattoman vit****sen kestämiselle se vois mennä.

Minun puolestani moottoripyörät saavat möyriä siellä, pysyn poissa

----------


## Juice

> Mä en kyllä hahmota endurospoorien ihanuutta. Syvää "ojaa", pehmeää hiekkaa tai mutaa --> niissä paikoissa jossa ehkä vois ajaa, on silkkaa kivikkohelvettiä jossa on helpointa taluttaa. Tai ainakin eteneminen on nopeampaa. Moinen ajaminen ei kehitä ajotekniikkaa tai nosta kuntoa. Siedätyshoitona suunnattoman vit****sen kestämiselle se vois mennä.
> 
> Minun puolestani moottoripyörät saavat möyriä siellä, pysyn poissa



Siis oikeestihan siellä on ihan siistejäpätkiä joita on kiva kikkailla. Taitojen kehittymisestä en niinkään tiedä mutta hikeä siellä kyllä kehittyy kuten urheilussa useasti. Kannatan siis vasemitekin lentskarilaakson maisemissa fillarointia. toivottavasti vaan pääsisin taas to lenkille. Ne löysähiekka spoorit on rektumista kun hiekkaa on koko voimansiirto pullollaan.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

On olemassa hyviä moottoripyöräuria ja sitten on olemassa vittumaisia spooreja, savikoita, juoksuhiekkaa jne. Kivikosta olen eri mieltä eli siellä ajaminen kyllä kehittää ajosilmää, tasapainoa ja pyörän hallintaa. Sitä paitsi se on sopivina annoksina kivaa. Mutta kaikestahan ei vaan ole pakko tykätä, joten kannattaa tietää minkä uran valitsee.  :Vink:  Ai että porukkalenkillä. No kun menee vetämään letkaa niin saattaa saada ajaa ihan minne itse haluaa.

Mitä tuohon Eroksen kysymään lentokentän kiertoon tulee, niin.... Siis Turun Ladun majalleko olisi pakko päästä? Tuo Pajusuo ei nimittäin kerro minulle mitään. Kyllähän lentokentan suunnalla on ajettavaa, mutta ei se nyt lähialueiden parhaimmistoa mielestäni ole. Lentokentän itäpuolella joutuu ajamaan väkisin jonkun verran siirtymää. Pohjoispuolella Karhulankallioilla kannattaa piipahtaa, Palttametsän länsipuolella on hakkuita joiden läpikuljettavuus lienee surkea. Lentokenttä - Valkkisvuori - hiekkakuopat linjalta löytyy paljon ajettavaa (sekä hyvää että huonoa). Kiitoradan länsipään kiertää endurospoori, joka on ajettava mutta ei kehuttava. Eteläpuolella Rotanvuori on omalla tavallaan kiva, mutta ei oikein tarjoa kunnollista läpiajoreittiä. Rajakallio - Pomponrahka alue tarjoaa pitkoksia sekä vähän polkuakin. Lentoaseman kaakkoissektorista löytyy ajettavaa eli kalliota, erilaisia spooreja ja kivikkoja. Kun ei tarkempaa tietoa lähestymissuunnasta ole, niin lähialueen varteenotettavia vaihtoehtoisia ajomestoja löytyy mm. Runosmäen, Mälikkälän, Haunisten, Kullaanvuoren ja Jäkärlän (eteläpuolisilta) alueilta.

----------


## fillaristi

> Vaihtaisin kunnon ajotaitoon mutta ei ole sitäkään.



Mitäs nää superkuskit täällä tinkii??

----------


## Manninen

> Olin myös sunnutaina testamassa ensi kertaa On One 29:iä täysjäykkänä Linkkitornin maastoissa. Ajo oli lievästi sanoen töksähtelevää tyyliin 5 metriä ajoa ja äh taas 10 metriä ajoa ja tana jne.




Itekkin liikkunut lähiaikoina saman kaltaisella kalustolla,onhan se ajaminen hiukan erillaista kuin täpärillä :Hymy: 
Kaikki lenkit tähän mennessä menty retkeilyvauhdilla,ehkä jonain päivänä uskaltaa/jaksaa yrittää vähän rivakampaa etenemistä...Hauskaa hommaa kuitenkin,vauhdista viis :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Lehisj

> Itekkin liikkunut lähiaikoina saman kaltaisella kalustolla,onhan se ajaminen hiukan erillaista kuin täpärillä
> Kaikki lenkit tähän mennessä menty retkeilyvauhdilla,ehkä jonain päivänä uskaltaa/jaksaa yrittää vähän rivakampaa etenemistä...Hauskaa hommaa kuitenkin,vauhdista viis



Juu mullakin meni 10 kilometrin pikalenkkiin 50 minuuttia ja tuosta 10 kiometristä ainakin 4 kilometriä oli siirtymää....

----------


## Mika.t

Lähteekö joku ajamaan nyt - kuudelta
Meen sitten yksin =)

----------


## Matti H

> Itekkin liikkunut lähiaikoina saman kaltaisella kalustolla,onhan se ajaminen hiukan erillaista kuin täpärillä
> Kaikki lenkit tähän mennessä menty retkeilyvauhdilla,ehkä jonain päivänä uskaltaa/jaksaa yrittää vähän rivakampaa etenemistä...Hauskaa hommaa kuitenkin,vauhdista viis



Jotenkin mulla on sellainen olo, että Mariachisi kulkee nyt jo ihan mukavasti. Hieno pyörä, täytyy kasata oma kasaan mahdollisimman pian. Vinkkinä että sunnuntaicycloilla ajetaan varsin usein sinkuloille soveliasta reipasta maastovauhtia. Esim. tulevana sunnuntaina hieman punnerretaan.

----------


## TANUKI

> Lähteekö joku ajamaan nyt - kuudelta
> Meen sitten yksin =)



Olisin tullut kaveriksi, mutta olen sairaana  :Irvistys:

----------


## Eros

> On olemassa hyviä moottoripyöräuria ja sitten on olemassa vittumaisia spooreja, savikoita, juoksuhiekkaa jne. Kivikosta olen eri mieltä eli siellä ajaminen kyllä kehittää ajosilmää, tasapainoa ja pyörän hallintaa. Sitä paitsi se on sopivina annoksina kivaa. Mutta kaikestahan ei vaan ole pakko tykätä, joten kannattaa tietää minkä uran valitsee.  Ai että porukkalenkillä. No kun menee vetämään letkaa niin saattaa saada ajaa ihan minne itse haluaa.
> 
> Mitä tuohon Eroksen kysymään lentokentän kiertoon tulee, niin.... Siis Turun Ladun majalleko olisi pakko päästä? Tuo Pajusuo ei nimittäin kerro minulle mitään. Kyllähän lentokentan suunnalla on ajettavaa, mutta ei se nyt lähialueiden parhaimmistoa mielestäni ole. Lentokentän itäpuolella joutuu ajamaan väkisin jonkun verran siirtymää. Pohjoispuolella Karhulankallioilla kannattaa piipahtaa, Palttametsän länsipuolella on hakkuita joiden läpikuljettavuus lienee surkea. Lentokenttä - Valkkisvuori - hiekkakuopat linjalta löytyy paljon ajettavaa (sekä hyvää että huonoa). Kiitoradan länsipään kiertää endurospoori, joka on ajettava mutta ei kehuttava. Eteläpuolella Rotanvuori on omalla tavallaan kiva, mutta ei oikein tarjoa kunnollista läpiajoreittiä. Rajakallio - Pomponrahka alue tarjoaa pitkoksia sekä vähän polkuakin. Lentoaseman kaakkoissektorista löytyy ajettavaa eli kalliota, erilaisia spooreja ja kivikkoja. Kun ei tarkempaa tietoa lähestymissuunnasta ole, niin lähialueen varteenotettavia vaihtoehtoisia ajomestoja löytyy mm. Runosmäen, Mälikkälän, Haunisten, Kullaanvuoren ja Jäkärlän (eteläpuolisilta) alueilta.



no sanotaan että haluaisi ajaa sekä etelä-pohjoinen, mistä kannattaa ohittaa tuo varsinainen kenttä sitten? ei kai länsipuolelta?  :Kieli pitkällä:  tuo aidan viereinen siirtymäkin, huhuh mitä könyämistä.

----------


## Yeti

Enää kaksi kuukautta.

----------


## Matti H

Jep jep. Kalja-ajelu piristää pimeää syystä ja on jo perinne. Mukaan tarvittavat varusteet eivät ole mitenkään ihmeelliset, jos keli on kohtuullinen. Eli rohkeasti vaan uudetkin kokemaan aamuöisen suon taikaa.

Taidan tälle kerralle laittaa alle vanhat kunnon NBX 2.3:t...

----------


## artzi

Olisko turkkulaisella kellään SportsTracker/Endomondo gpx-jälkeä jossa on ollut käytössä myös sykevyö? Tarttis saada äärimmäisen tarkkaa ja tärkeää tieteellistä rojektia varten. Voin palauttaa kokeen jälkeen...   :Sarkastinen:  Linkki tahi privaa, niin annan eemeilin. Pituudella ei väliä.

----------


## bomba

> Kalja-ajelu piristää pimeää syystä ja on jo perinne.



Onko päivämäärä jo tiedossa?

----------


## marmar

> Olisko turkkulaisella kellään SportsTracker/Endomondo gpx-jälkeä jossa on ollut käytössä myös sykevyö? Tarttis saada äärimmäisen tarkkaa ja tärkeää tieteellistä rojektia varten. Voin palauttaa kokeen jälkeen...   Linkki tahi privaa, niin annan eemeilin. Pituudella ei väliä.



Selaa tätä ketjua taaksepäin, niin sieltä löytyy mun jälkiä 2 kpl. Toinen lyhkäsempi torstailenkiltä impivaarasta ja toinen pidempi (73 km) yhdeltä cyclolenkiltä. Jälkimmäisessä ollut virransäästötila päällä ja on oikonut jotain mutkia. Jäljet napattu yhdistelmällä nokia E7+sportstracker sykevyö. Kirjoittelen tätä kännykällä ja en saa helposti itse kaivettua linkkejä.

----------


## artzi

> Selaa tätä ketjua taaksepäin, niin sieltä löytyy mun jälkiä 2 kpl. Toinen lyhkäsempi torstailenkiltä impivaarasta ja toinen pidempi (73 km) yhdeltä cyclolenkiltä. Jälkimmäisessä ollut virransäästötila päällä ja on oikonut jotain mutkia. Jäljet napattu yhdistelmällä nokia E7+sportstracker sykevyö. Kirjoittelen tätä kännykällä ja en saa helposti itse kaivettua linkkejä.



Löytyi joo, kiitti. Mutta tuolta ST-sivuiltahan ei pysty (?) lataamaan reittiä itselle. Eli tarvitsen reitin *gpx*-muodossa. ST-sivujen kautta vissiin vain onnistuu export, uudessa ohjelmassa ei enää kait ole sitä? Vanhassa pystyi tallentamaan gpx tai kml muodossa. En ole käyttänyt aikoihin...

----------


## Baas 009

Spessua tunattu torstain pyöräsuunnistukseen. Karttatelineen hinnaksi tuli huimat 5e. Toimivaltakin jopa vaikuttaa.
Koskakohan sitä viimeksi on ollut pyörän päällä... ööö.. joskus viime kuussa...

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> no sanotaan että haluaisi ajaa sekä etelä-pohjoinen, mistä kannattaa ohittaa tuo varsinainen kenttä sitten? ei kai länsipuolelta?  tuo aidan viereinen siirtymäkin, huhuh mitä könyämistä.



Molempi huonompi. Jos länsipuolen kentänvierus ei kiinnosta, niin menisin silti länsipuolelta. Esim täältä tänne teitä pitkin. Itäpuolen kautta kannattaa kulkea vaikka täältä tänne teitä pitkin. Se nyt vaan valitettavasti on niin, että sieltä ei mitään herkkupätkää löydy lentokentän puolelta toiselle.





> tarvitsen reitin *gpx*-muodossa.



Mä voin laittaa sulle meiliin jonkun.

----------


## greenman

> Enää kaksi kuukautta.



Justiin tänään ajattelin, että pitäisiko alkaa arpoa ajankohtaa vuoden huipennukselle.

----------


## makkeli

> Olisko turkkulaisella kellään SportsTracker/Endomondo gpx-jälkeä jossa on ollut käytössä myös sykevyö? Tarttis saada äärimmäisen tarkkaa ja tärkeää tieteellistä rojektia varten. Voin palauttaa kokeen jälkeen...   Linkki tahi privaa, niin annan eemeilin. Pituudella ei väliä.



Laitoin artzille yksityisviestillä linkin multa GPX-fileeseen

----------


## fillaristi

> Jep jep. Kalja-ajelu piristää pimeää syystä ja on jo perinne. Mukaan tarvittavat varusteet eivät ole mitenkään ihmeelliset, jos keli on kohtuullinen. Eli rohkeasti vaan uudetkin kokemaan aamuöisen suon taikaa.
> 
> Taidan tälle kerralle laittaa alle vanhat kunnon NBX 2.3:t...



Aika kultaa muistot,huonotkin. En malta odottaa suon kutsua enää pitkään... Kunnon rämpimistä ja kaatuilua. Ehdoton...

----------


## greenman

> Taidan tälle kerralle laittaa alle vanhat kunnon NBX 2.3:t...



Mää tein mun vanhasta NBX:tä vyön  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kevytlenkki

Morjesta morjesta.

Onko tällä MTBTKU-poppoolla mahdollisesti joku "reittiarkisto" - tai oliskohan sellasta mahdollista luoda tänne foorumille kaikkien lisäiltäväksi ja korjailtavaksi? Vai onko sellanen jo? 
Tuli tuollainen edukas Konan täpäri hommattua ja pitäis päästä könyämään vähän skuttaa  :Hymy: 

Tulen varmasti myöhemmin syksyllä sitten johonkin porukkalenkkiin mukaan, mutta pitänee ensin vähän tutustua tähän uuteen vekottimeen ja käydä tekemässä ne pakolliset OTBt ihan omassa rauhassa.

----------


## Frank

> Morjesta morjesta.
> Tulen varmasti myöhemmin syksyllä sitten johonkin porukkalenkkiin mukaan, mutta pitänee ensin vähän tutustua tähän uuteen vekottimeen ja käydä tekemässä ne pakolliset OTBt ihan omassa rauhassa.



OTB seurassa on kaksinverroin hauskempaa  :Vink: 

Aika vähiin on itsellä jäänyt ajamiset kun on ollut niin paljon muuta, melkein jo alkaa hävettämään kun fillarit makaa tyhjän panttina.  :Vihainen:

----------


## artzi

> Morjesta morjesta.
> 
> Onko tällä MTBTKU-poppoolla mahdollisesti joku "reittiarkisto" - tai oliskohan sellasta mahdollista luoda tänne foorumille kaikkien lisäiltäväksi ja korjailtavaksi? Vai onko sellanen jo? 
> Tuli tuollainen edukas Konan täpäri hommattua ja pitäis päästä könyämään vähän skuttaa 
> 
> Tulen varmasti myöhemmin syksyllä sitten johonkin porukkalenkkiin mukaan, mutta pitänee ensin vähän tutustua tähän uuteen vekottimeen ja käydä tekemässä ne pakolliset OTBt ihan omassa rauhassa.



Mää joskus keräilin niitä ajellessani. Ei alkuunkaan kaikkia, itäpuolelta (to-lenkit usein siellä) huonosti... mutta hyvä alku alkaa ajelemaan. http://mtbfin.eu/r/gps/

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Onko päivämäärä jo tiedossa?



Kalja-ajelun ajankohta on yleensä huutoäänestetty niin, että kaikkein äänekkäimmät ainakin pääsevät mukaan.
Mää voisin ajaa useammankin kalja-ajelun tänä syksynä...

----------


## Juice

[QUOTE=greenman;1905007]Mää tein mun vanhasta NBX:tä vyön  :Leveä hymy: [/QUOTE

Melko mielenkiintoista nyt olisi kuva paikallaan.

----------


## timppi

Vieläkö torstaina on Impparissa porukkalenkkejä? Tartteeko valot (taino, tarttee (kävin eilenillalla 8 jälkeen testaamassa polveani, oli pimeää.._)).

----------


## Mika.t

Onhan niitä. Huomenna tais olla joku pyöräsuunnistuskin mynämäellä mut mulla ei ainakaan kartta pysy oikeinpäin kädessä =) Eli ainakin tuun imppariin.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Ja jos hyvin käy, pääse tykittämään kalliobaanoja...
> 
> Eli: Mynärasteilla pyöräsuunnistusta 13.9 klo 17-18:30. Matka 8,5km (n.12km) tai 4km (n.6km). Op. vt.8 Nousiainen Kärryisten th.



Kartta on sitten oikealla pysu-urakuvauksella 1:10000. Maasto on hyväkulkuista kuivaa kangasta radan alueella ja sopii kaiken tasoisille kuskeille, suunnistajille ja pyörille.

----------


## greenman

> Melko mielenkiintoista nyt olisi kuva paikallaan.



Kas näin  :Hymy:  
Yllättävän mukava. Aavistuksen huonosti liukuu lenkkien läpi asetettaessa housuihin. Vaikka onkin loppuun ajettu, niin pitoa löytyy.

----------


## marmar

> Löytyi joo, kiitti. Mutta tuolta ST-sivuiltahan ei pysty (?) lataamaan reittiä itselle. Eli tarvitsen reitin *gpx*-muodossa. ST-sivujen kautta vissiin vain onnistuu export, uudessa ohjelmassa ei enää kait ole sitä? Vanhassa pystyi tallentamaan gpx tai kml muodossa. En ole käyttänyt aikoihin...



Pystyy, mutta ei näköjään vierailijana, eli jos olen samalla sivulla sisään kirjautuneena, niin saan gpx:n ulos. Jos taas kirjaan itseni ulos, niin vientimahdollisuus katoaa.

 Laita yv:nä mailiosoite jos vielä tarviit lisäaineistoa, niin tuuppaan vaikkapa tuon cyclolenkin gpx-filen sähköpostiin.

----------


## marmar

> OTB seurassa on kaksinverroin hauskempaa



Mulla yksi pieni syy porukkalenkille on monen suuremman lisäksi on se, että OTB:n sattuessa ei ole loukkaantuneena yksin oudossa paikassa keskellä ei mitään, jos siis oikein pahasti käy. Välillä pahoista paikoista myös varoitellaan/neuvotaan, eli OTB:n todennäköisyys porukkalenkillä on yksinajamista pienempi. Edellyttäen tietysti, että ei sorru yliarvioimaan omia taitoja ja yrittää pahasta paikasta periaatteella "kun muutkin meni ongelmitta". Kyllä sinne porukkalenkille voi hyvin tulla ilman erillistä OTB-harjoittelua. Ja jos tarvii vinkkiä pyörän säätämiseksi vähemmän OTB-herkäksi, niin sitäkin saa varmasti kysyttäessä porukalta.

----------


## makkeli

> Vieläkö torstaina on Impparissa porukkalenkkejä? Tartteeko valot (taino, tarttee (kävin eilenillalla 8 jälkeen testaamassa polveani, oli pimeää.._)).



 Tulin maanantaina 20:30 lenkiltä, eikä ollut valoja. Sanoisin, että viimeinen valoton torstai. Muutama valo letkassa joka tapauksessa auttaa jo kahdeksan jälkeen. Varmaan tankoon voisi tuikun laittaa, tupla-arsenaaliin ei varmaan vielä tarvetta.

----------


## Hel02

Ja vaikka poluilta pääseekin pois ilman valoa niin siirtymällä kotiin on syytä olla joku tuikku tangossa. Ettei tule pimeä pyörä autoilijalle yllätyksenä.

----------


## Pikke

> OTB seurassa on kaksinverroin hauskempaa 
> 
> Aika vähiin on itsellä jäänyt ajamiset kun on ollut niin paljon muuta, melkein jo alkaa hävettämään kun fillarit makaa tyhjän panttina.



Älä sure. Mulla on totaalitaukoa nyt seitsemän viikkoa takana, koska  käsi ei kestä mitään ajamista. Tennis- ja golffarinkyynärpää vasemmassa  kädessä.

----------


## Matti H

> Mulla yksi pieni syy porukkalenkille on monen suuremman lisäksi on se, että OTB:n sattuessa ei ole loukkaantuneena yksin oudossa paikassa keskellä ei mitään, jos siis oikein pahasti käy. Välillä pahoista paikoista myös varoitellaan/neuvotaan, eli OTB:n todennäköisyys porukkalenkillä on yksinajamista pienempi. Edellyttäen tietysti, että ei sorru yliarvioimaan omia taitoja ja yrittää pahasta paikasta periaatteella "kun muutkin meni ongelmitta". Kyllä sinne porukkalenkille voi hyvin tulla ilman erillistä OTB-harjoittelua. Ja jos tarvii vinkkiä pyörän säätämiseksi vähemmän OTB-herkäksi, niin sitäkin saa varmasti kysyttäessä porukalta.



OTB ei ole onnettomuus, se on lahja joka on ansaittava.

----------


## Pikke

Juurikin näin! Mullakin meni vuosia täydellisen OTB:n saavuttamiseen.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Spessua tunattu torstain pyöräsuunnistukseen. Karttatelineen hinnaksi tuli huimat 5e. Toimivaltakin jopa vaikuttaa.



Ajelit kuulemma meidän ohi eilen testilenkillä. Ja äsken tossa kadulla näytti taas joku testailevan karttatelinettä. Onpa suosittu harrastus!

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Ja äsken tossa kadulla näytti taas joku testailevan karttatelinettä. Onpa suosittu harrastus!



Mun printteri nylpyttää parhaillaan karttoja teille. Kari on suunnitellut radan ja vieny rastit mettään, että aika valmista olis. Karttakin tuli ajantasaistettua suurimmilta osin. Ite olen illalla töissä, enkä pääse, mutta luulis siellä olevan varsinaiset järjestäjät paikalla.

Lähtöpaikka on tässä:
http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...228897&lang=fi

----------


## MTB 50+

> OTB ei ole onnettomuus, se on lahja joka on ansaittava.



Vuoden 2000 jälkeen minulta on murtu¨nut vasen käsi ja ranne , naamavärkki harsittiin kasaan 28'lla tikillä,  rintalasta, satunnaisesti kylkiluita  maasto OTB'ssä ja  oikea ranne maantiellä OTB:ssä.  Lisäksi näissä on yksi hammas  mennyt poikki,  tullut ruhjeita, rikkoutunutta  ihoa yms.

Eivät ne niin kovin mieluisia  lahjoja  olleet. Ansaittuja  kylläkin  saatoivat olla. Kömpelö mikä kömpelö.

----------


## Juice

> Kas näin  
> Yllättävän mukava. Aavistuksen huonosti liukuu lenkkien läpi asetettaessa housuihin. Vaikka onkin loppuun ajettu, niin pitoa löytyy.



Kokolailla hieno. Mistä solki.

----------


## Juice

> Vuoden 2000 jälkeen minulta on murtu¨nut vasen käsi ja ranne , naamavärkki harsittiin kasaan 28'lla tikillä,  rintalasta, satunnaisesti kylkiluita  maasto OTB'ssä ja  oikea ranne maantiellä OTB:ssä.  Lisäksi näissä on yksi hammas  mennyt poikki,  tullut ruhjeita, rikkoutunutta  ihoa yms.
> 
> Eivät ne niin kovin mieluisia  lahjoja  olleet. Ansaittuja  kylläkin  saatoivat olla. Kömpelö mikä kömpelö.



Niinhän sitä sanotaan että yrittänyttä ei laiteta mutta ilmeisesti yrittäneitä harsitaan.
"Ihmistä kun ei luotu lentämään"

----------


## marmar

> Juurikin näin! Mullakin meni vuosia täydellisen OTB:n saavuttamiseen.



Mikä on täydellinen OTB?
Kuski tangon yli jalat edellä seisaalleen pehmeälle mättäälle ja pyörä mätkähtää viereen?
Kuski tangon yli kädet edellä sen verran kauas, että pyörä jää kauas varpaista?
Kuski tangon yli risukkoon ja rytäkässä vääntää kivien välissä etuvanteen solmuun ja raapii leukansa naarmuille?

Kaikista noista on kokemusta. Eka on ainoa, jota voi sanoa lahjaksi. Siinä vaiheessa kun tajusi, että hölmöilystä huolimatta ollaan jaloillaan, pystyssä ja ilman pienentäkään kolhua lopputulos tuntui lahjalta. 

Hölmöydellä tai ajotaidottomuudella anasaittuja toki kaikki. Kaikista on kuitenkin ajamalla menty kotiin ja isompia vammoja ei ole tullut. Sen verta nuo 2 jälkimmäistä sattui, että lenkki keskeytyi ja 10 km siirtymä kotiin teitä pitkin alkoi. Mun mielestä ei voi puhua lahjasta, jos OTB:n jälkeen juotuu keskeyttämään lenkin, tarvitaan laastaria, johonkin sattuu loppulenkin, puhumattakaan siitä, että sattuu vielä seuraavana päivänä.

----------


## MTB 50+

Siis oikeasti OTB:ssä ei ole minkäänlaista  gloriaa. Se saattaa  sattua  todella pahasti. Pahin tuntemani OTB tapahtui CC:llä  Kuusistonsalmen sillalla kesäkuussa 2006.  Pyörä meni resonanssiin alamäessä  ja siitä etupyörä  linkkuun alle ja kuski  otsalleen asfalttiin. Kaksi niskanikamaa ja kaularanka  murtuivat. Ystäväni Heikki E. kuoli  8 viikon kuluttua tuosta.

Tämmöisiä ei vaan unohda.

----------


## piipu

Auto lähdössä tänään Mynämäen pyöräsuunnistukseen n. klo 16.30 Sepänkadulta, Samppalinnanmäen laidalta. Mukaan mahtuisi ainakin yksi pyörä + kuski, mahdollisesti jopa kaksi. Onko kyydin tarvitsijoita?

----------


## makkeli

> Mikä on täydellinen OTB?



Onnistuneita suorituksia on ainakin kaksi.

1. Jos pitää tangosta pitkään kiinni, täytyy pyörähdyksen mennä lapajättiläisen kautta. Pysäytyskuvassa näkyisi siis puhdas käsinseisonta tangolla. Alastulo mieluiten selälleen, voimistelutaustaiset vääntävät tästä sillan kautta kuitenkin vielä jaloilleen. Tämä tyyli on hyvä hiljaisiin vauhteihin.

2. Kovemmissa vauhdeissa kannattaa suosia ns. teräsmies-asentoa. Lähtö on samantapainen kuin ennen vanhaan mäkihypyssä, kädet eteen ja vartalo suorana. Suoritus on onnistunut, jos ei saa alastuoloa ollenkaan, eli pitää ottaa ilmassa jo halausote puusta tai pensaasta ja jäädä siihen roikkumaan.

Kaikki kippaustyyliset kaadot ovat halveksittavia.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Nämä otb-jutut saa nahkan kananlihalle samoin kuin "fail compillation"-videot youtubessa.  Niissä on viellä aika usein todella raakoja pyörästuntteja naamalaskeutumisilla. Mutta hei, aloittelijat , mtb-Turku vetää aloittelijalenkkejä juuri teitä varten.

Joskus oli juttua *maastopyöräyöretkien valmennuskurssista*, jotta osallistuminen Kalja-ajelulle tai kynnys omatoimiseen yön yli retkeilyyn ylittyisi. Oliskohan nyt tällaiselle tarvetta? 
Voitais käydä läpi varusteiden valintaa ja pakkaamista, suunnistamista ja reitinvalintaa, nuotion sytyttämistä ja ruokien valintaa ja valmistusta, ja kattoa, että varmasti osaa korjata ketjun, paikata myös ulkorenkaan, vaihtaa vaihdevaijerin ja katkenneen pinnan yms.

Varmaan saatais aika hyvä kurssi kun tässä foorumilla on näkyny näitä retkikertomuksia useammaltakin seikkailijalta. Lähinnä tulee mielee Yeti ja Artzi, varmasti on muitakin kun osaa näitä juttuja. Loppujen lopuksi on aika helppoa retkeillä. Tieto ja osaamisen vain lisää mukavutta tai matkan pituutta.

----------


## timppi

> Tulin maanantaina 20:30 lenkiltä, eikä ollut valoja. Sanoisin, että viimeinen valoton torstai. Muutama valo letkassa joka tapauksessa auttaa jo kahdeksan jälkeen. Varmaan tankoon voisi tuikun laittaa, tupla-arsenaaliin ei varmaan vielä tarvetta.




Kiinantuplasta onkin pääkiinnike kadonnut.. Mutta jos toisen tankoon kiinnittelisi. Tänään on pariton viikko, eli lähtö impparista?

----------


## fillaristi

> Kokolailla hieno. Mistä solki.



Jarkko käyttää fillarin osat loppuun. Ketjusta fillarimiehen rannekoru,NBX:stä vyö, mitäs saadaan seuraavaksi??

----------


## greenman

200 mm jarrulevystä saisi hienon Gangsta blingbling kaulakorun.



JÖY

EDIT: -> Juice 
solki löytyi tietty vaatekaapista.

----------


## Juice

Niin ja sisäkumista saa kätevästi spärdärin. ei ehkä kovin luotettava mutta tuskin repee.

----------


## Baas 009

Erittäin suuret kiitokset taas Karille ja Juhalle, sekä muillekin (fillari)suunnistuksen järjestäjille. Oli aivan mahtavaa taas kerran.
On sillä ajanotolla ja varsinkin niskaan hengittävällä kaverilla kumma vaikutus. Keskisyke kevyet 174, maksimi 191...

Viiden euron karttatelinekin toimi mainiosti.

----------


## Ulla

Jep, kiitos! Meinasin ajaa paikalle saapuessa (Rymättylän suunnasta, Merimaskun kautta) kissan yli mutta hätäjarrutus pelasti. Säikäytti. Jotain suunistustaidoistani kertonee se, etten meinannut löytää lähtöpaikalle. Olin saanut jostain päähäni, etä lähtöpaikka on Kärryistentiellä. Vähän hektinen viikko taas, en ehtinyt tarkistaa paremmin. Lähtöpaikalla tajusin, että minulla on Paavon sykevyö joka ei kommunikoi oman garminin kanssa, joten en tiedä sykkeistäni mitään. Pyörän mittarikaan ei herännyt tähän päivään, joten ajoaika ei ole tiedossa. Garminin mukaan ajoin 14,4 km. Ensimmäistä rastia etsin ristiin rastiin kaaauan ja viimeiseltä maaliin en meinannut osata ollenkaan, päädyin taluttamaan metsässä autojen äänen suuntaan... Siinä välillä oli mukavaa ja kulki sujuvammin, siis minun tasollani. Todella hienoja, helppoja polkuja, mahtavaa, että jotkut viitsivät nähdä vaivaa radan ja kartan tekemisessä! Voi kun näitä olisi enemmän.  :Hymy: 

Mitä se valkoinen nauha siellä kalliolla oli?

----------


## OlliR

Ulla: Se valkoinen nauha on rastireitin nauha, eli kaikkein pienimpien (alle 10v) suunnistajien reittinauha jota pitkin mennään ja välillä voi oikaista jos uskaltaa. 

Pyöräsuunnistus oli taas huippuhauskaa! Mahtavaa kun jotkut jaksavat järjestää näitäkin harjoituksia. Kiitos Juhalle ja järjestäjäorganisaatiolle! Sain Hannulta lainaan oikean karttatelineen ja sen kanssa meno oli kyllä sujuvampaa. 

Polut kulkivat pääasiassa kallioilla ja kuivilla kankailla, eikä juuri montaa märkää kohtaa ollut. Näillä poluilla olisi pärjännyt jäykkäperäiselläkin hienosti. Porukkaa oli poluilla mukavan paljon ja se tuo tunnelmaa kun vähän väliä näkyy joku muukin äheltämässä kartan ja pyörän kanssa metsässä!

----------


## HAK

Se valkoinen nauha oli RR eli Rastireitti eli lasten helpoin rata, jossa opasteena tuo nauha. Nyt sitä oli kuuleman mukaan vedetty sinne 2,5km.

Mukava suunnistus mukavassa maastossa. Tässä oli myös Juha Jokilan pyöräsuunnistusmääritykset poluilla. Aika selkee kartta. Kiitos Juhalle, Kari Tuomolalle ja MS-52:lle.

Kävin vielä pörräämässä Kalliobaanoilla hämärään saakka.

----------


## Matti H

Sunnuntaicyclot tällä viikolla Kuusiston saaressa. Ajetaan vähän uutta(kin) pätkää saaren länsipäässä. Lähtö 18.30 entiseltä Viherkoskelta . Aiempi lähtöaika pimeäntulon takia, mutta valot tarvittaneen ainakin kotimatkalle. Leppoisa sinkulavauhti.

---

Ottakaa Juhan retkikurssitarjouksesta kiinni. Parilla Lapinreissulla noviisi on oppinut yhtä sun toista hyödyllistä JJ:n toimintaa seuratessa. Josko sitä itekkin joskus osaisi jotain.

----------


## Ulla

Lauantaina ja sunnuntaina BMX-radalla kisaa yli 50 kuskia, härdelli tiedossa. Toivottavasti Paven flunssa ei tartu.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Kiitokset suunnistuksen järjestelyistä kuuluu Karille. Mun osuus rajoittui tällä erää muutamaan tuntiin kartan piirtelyä tietokoneella ja valmiin radan tulostamiseen pysu-kartalle. Montakohan pyöräsuunnistajaa mahtoi yhteensä olla paikalla?





> Ottakaa Juhan retkikurssitarjouksesta kiinni. Parilla Lapinreissulla noviisi on oppinut yhtä sun toista hyödyllistä JJ:n toimintaa seuratessa. Josko sitä itekkin joskus osaisi jotain.



Mattia ei kyllä - tässäkään aiheessa - ole tarvinnut opettaa. Riitti kun kerran sano, että pitää näpit irti teltasta pystytysproseduurin ajan. Mää kun olen niin hidas oppimaan uutta proseduuria ja kun yksin pystyttämisestä alkaa olla parin vuosikymmenen kokemus.

Huomenna lähen taas treenaamaan Säkylään sissitaitoja kansainväliseen harjoitukseen. Onkohan palstalla muuten ketään, joka olis palvellut polkupyöräjoukoissa? Voitais vetää tällainen militaristinen polkupyörämarssi hiekkateillä ja yöpyä kaminallisessa sissiteltassa. 100 + 100 km vois olla hyvä lähtökohta.

----------


## bomba

En ollut pyöräsuunnistamassa. Tahdoin lausua kiitoksen tämän päiväisen torstailenkin vetäjälle. Kerrassaan hyvä lenkki. 2,5 tuntia vierähti mukavilla poluilla, ja siirtymät onnistuttiin väistämään hämmentävän hyvin.

Sen verran raskas lenkki oli, etten sitten lähtenyt suorittamaan "pakkosatasta" siihen päälle. Olin varautunut sen tekemään, jos lenkki olisi ollut kevyt ja kerryttänyt enemmän kilometrejä pohjalle. Pienen sakkokierroksen kuitenkin ajoin, pyörin vähän Runosmäessä ja kiersin Isosuon.

----------


## Pave

> 100 + 100 km vois olla hyvä lähtökohta.



Tuon kun ajoittaisi kuun vaihteeseen, niin menisi kaksi pakkosatasta kerralla!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Matti H

> Onkohan palstalla muuten ketään, joka olis palvellut polkupyöräjoukoissa?



Uskoisin, että aika moni meistä nahkasaapasajan jalkaväkikoulutuksen saaneista voisi sanoa palvelleensa polkupyöräjoukoissa. Oi muistoja.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marmar

> Uskoisin, että aika moni meistä nahkasaapasajan jalkaväkikoulutuksen saaneista voisi sanoa palvelleensa polkupyöräjoukoissa. Oi muistoja.



Mulla ei ollut edes omaa fillaria intissä, kun olin merivoimissa. Silti on tullut kuskattua parin miljoonan markan arvoista IR-kameraa kolmirattaisella tavarapyörällä. 

Ihan kiinnostavaa, jos joku jaksaisi tuollaisen retkikurssin pitää. Paikaksi sopisi hyvinkin varmaan joku lähialueen monista laavuista. Osaanhan pääsee vaikka autolla pihalle, jos tarvii demomateriaalia kuskata.

----------


## bomba

> Joskus oli juttua *maastopyöräyöretkien valmennuskurssista*, jotta osallistuminen Kalja-ajelulle tai kynnys omatoimiseen yön yli retkeilyyn ylittyisi. Oliskohan nyt tällaiselle tarvetta? 
> Voitais käydä läpi varusteiden valintaa ja pakkaamista, suunnistamista ja reitinvalintaa, nuotion sytyttämistä ja ruokien valintaa ja valmistusta, ja kattoa, että varmasti osaa korjata ketjun, paikata myös ulkorenkaan, vaihtaa vaihdevaijerin ja katkenneen pinnan yms.



Tämä olis hyvä. Joskus on tullut vähän vaelleltua luonnossa, mutta pyöräretkeilyn käytännön sovellutuksiin olisi varmasti hyödyllistä tieto-taitoa tarjolla. Lisäksi tuo omatoiminen pyörän hätäkorjaaminen olisi erittäin tarpeellinen taito. Tähän saakka on turvauduttu aina pyöräkorjaamon apuun kun fillari kaipaa hoitoa.

Vähän offtopikiksi menee, mutta onko tietoa, saako jostain ostaa runkolaukkuja sopuhintaan? Niitä isoja siis, mitkä täyttää koko etukolmion. Revelatella on toki hiton hienoja laukkuja tarjolla, mutta se hinta. Vai pitääkö sellainen tehdä itse jos haluaa halvalla?

----------


## Yeti

Brittiläinen Alpkit, joka muutenkin tekee retkeilykamaa hyvällä hinta-laatusuhteella, rupeaa nyt myös tekemään runkolaukkuja. Kannattaa tsekata.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Kiitokset suunnistuksen järjestelyistä kuuluu Karille. Mun osuus rajoittui tällä erää muutamaan tuntiin kartan piirtelyä tietokoneella ja valmiin radan tulostamiseen pysu-kartalle. Montakohan pyöräsuunnistajaa mahtoi yhteensä olla paikalla?



Enpä tiiä, kun en itekään ollu. Kommenttien perusteella veikkaisin, että fillarifoorumi tavoitti 8 kuskia. Mahtoiko muita sitten ollakaan. Mä en millään haluaisi uskoa ettei löytyisi lisää väkeä vaikkapa suunnistajista ja seikkailijoista - jos vaan tieto saataisiin perille. Isot kiitokset joka tapauksessa MS-52:een Karille, että on taas jaksanut pari pyöräsuunnistusta tälle vuotta järjestää.

----------


## OlliR

> Montakohan pyöräsuunnistajaa mahtoi yhteensä olla paikalla?



Tulokset ovat julkaistu ja näyttää siltä että yhdeksän osallistui pyöräsuunnistukseen ja niistäkin 3kpl naisia! Ensivuonna jos tällaisia hienoja tapahtumia joku jaksaa järjestää, kaikki mukaan, poluilla ei ole ruuhkaa!

Nyt alkaa tuloksilla spekulointi ja reittien vertailu.  :Vink:  Piirtäkää kaikki reitit reittihärveliin!

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Nyt alkaa tuloksilla spekulointi ja reittien vertailu.  Piirtäkää kaikki reitit reittihärveliin!



Onpa ollu äijillä tiukka kisa! Piirustukset olis kiva tosiaan nähdä. Pitäiskö ittekin mennä vielä tänään kellottamaan, niin näkis että onko apua kun on katsonut kartalta reitinvalintoja jo valmiiksi.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Liisu

> Enpä tiiä, kun en itekään ollu. Kommenttien perusteella veikkaisin, että fillarifoorumi tavoitti 8 kuskia. Mahtoiko muita sitten ollakaan. Mä en millään haluaisi uskoa ettei löytyisi lisää väkeä vaikkapa suunnistajista ja seikkailijoista - jos vaan tieto saataisiin perille. Isot kiitokset joka tapauksessa MS-52:een Karille, että on taas jaksanut pari pyöräsuunnistusta tälle vuotta järjestää.



Mä pistin kanssa Turkulaisille seikkailijoille viestiä, kun bongasin Immon viestin. Toivon, että joku on mennyt paikalle kun näitä jaksetaan järjestää! Ite en liiku tällä hetkellä muulla pyörällä kuin pyörätuolilla, voi olla että olis rullannut pikkasen nihkeesti Mynämäen maastoissa :Vink:

----------


## HAK

> Onpa ollu äijillä tiukka kisa! Piirustukset olis kiva tosiaan nähdä. Pitäiskö ittekin mennä vielä tänään kellottamaan, niin näkis että onko apua kun on katsonut kartalta reitinvalintoja jo valmiiksi.



Mene vaan, sulle tosin lisätään viis minsaa aikaa.

----------


## HAK

> Mä pistin kanssa Turkulaisille seikkailijoille viestiä, kun bongasin Immon viestin. Toivon, että joku on mennyt paikalle kun näitä jaksetaan järjestää! Ite en liiku tällä hetkellä muulla pyörällä kuin pyörätuolilla, voi olla että olis rullannut pikkasen nihkeesti Mynämäen maastoissa



Joo mä huomasin, että olit laittanut sille kutsun ja ajattelin, että Liisa ilmestyy melojien kanssa paikalle.
Onko joku seikkailuvamma päässyt iskemään.

----------


## Ulla

Mikäs tuo loppuaika oikein on? Ihan eri kuin käteen saamassani kuitissa. Onkohan se viimeinen rasti otettu pois laskuista?

----------


## HAK

Saattaapi Ulla olla niin, kun siitä rastin 11/61 lukijassa oli jotain häikkää ....

----------


## Ulla

Heh, lucky me, viimeiseltä rastilta maaliin oli piiitkä matka, mukavasti on lähtenyt minuutteja pois. Oikean ja vasemman risteyksen erottaminen toisistaan... Liian vaikeaa.

----------


## HAK

Ajat on luultavasti vaan kymppiin saakka.

----------


## Liisu

> Joo mä huomasin, että olit laittanut sille kutsun ja ajattelin, että Liisa ilmestyy melojien kanssa paikalle.
> Onko joku seikkailuvamma päässyt iskemään.



Se on kato ku tulee kolkyt mittariin,ni sit se alkaa...Tehtiin vähän isompi vuosikymmenhuolto jalkaan,toivon mukaan siitä tulee entistä vetreämpi  :Hymy:

----------


## OlliR

Ajoista puuttuu tosiaan noin 10 minuuttia. Ihan noin tasaista ei ollut kun maalissa nopeasti vertailtiin lappuja. Mutta muistaakseni kolmen minuutin sisään oli kolmen kärki ja järjestys taitaa olla sinnepäin. 

Härveli ei ole vielä toiminnassa joten reittejä ei pääse piirtämään.

----------


## marmar

> Enpä tiiä, kun en itekään ollu. Kommenttien perusteella veikkaisin, että fillarifoorumi tavoitti 8 kuskia. Mahtoiko muita sitten ollakaan. Mä en millään haluaisi uskoa ettei löytyisi lisää väkeä vaikkapa suunnistajista ja seikkailijoista - jos vaan tieto saataisiin perille. Isot kiitokset joka tapauksessa MS-52:een Karille, että on taas jaksanut pari pyöräsuunnistusta tälle vuotta järjestää.



Täällä on ainakin uusi potentiaalinen osallistuja, kunhan saan karttatelineen väsättyä. Vai saako noita ostaa jostain edullisesti? 
Tällä(kin) kertaa ilmoitus tuli sen verran myöhään, että en ehtinyt karttatelinettä väsäämään. 

Pitäisi varmaan väsätä sellainen nyt ettei tarvi taas ihmetellä, että mistä teline, kun tapahtumaan on muutama päivä aikaa. 

Olishan siitä iloa ihan muutenkin polkuja etsiskellessä/maatossa seikkaillessa, kun saisi kartan takoon kiinni. Kyllä kunnon paperikartta aina kännykän peruskartan voittaa. Vaikka toki kännykässäkin on omat etunsa GPS:n takia.

----------


## HAK

Hyviä löytyy tuolta:

www.karttatelineet.com

----------


## Matti H

Svidu, täällähän rakentuu pyörä. Ellei työt olisi haitanneet yölläkin, Salsa olisi kasassa.

----------


## bomba

Mitäs Matin tallissa on syntymässä? Oletettavasti siinä ei ole vaihteita eikä joustavia osia. Mahtaako olla jarrujakaan. Voiko sitä edes sanoa rakentamiseksi, jos työntää satulaputken paikoilleen, liimaa MTB-Turku-tarran pystyputkeen ja tadaa, pyörä on valmis?  :Vink:

----------


## Yeti

> Enpä tiiä, kun en itekään ollu. Kommenttien perusteella veikkaisin, että fillarifoorumi tavoitti 8 kuskia. Mahtoiko muita sitten ollakaan. Mä en millään haluaisi uskoa ettei löytyisi lisää väkeä vaikkapa suunnistajista ja seikkailijoista - jos vaan tieto saataisiin perille. Isot kiitokset joka tapauksessa MS-52:een Karille, että on taas jaksanut pari pyöräsuunnistusta tälle vuotta järjestää.



Olisin kyllä halunnut tulla, kun pyöräsuunnistus on melkein täydellinen laji (yhdistetään kaksi muutenkin hauskaa lajia). Syyskuu on vaan ollut täynnä muita velvoitteita, ja tällä kertaa lasten koulun matikkailta vanhemmille oli tärkeämpi.

----------


## makkeli

Tuli tällä viikolla kahdesti käytyä Maarian altaalla. Pitäisikö siitä reitistä jo käyttää HMP2-titteliä. Eka kerralla tein pieniä siistimisiä ihan seurannan vuoksi, toka kerralla oli tarkastuksen aika.

Näyttää herralta liikkuvan 4-metrinen kuusen/männyn latvakin takaisin polulle, sitkeyttä ainakin löytyy. Viitseleiäisyyskin on kunnossa, kun oli hakenut ranteen paksuisen kalikan takaisin polulle, minkä viskoin kohtuullisen kauas. Älyä sen sijaan saisi olla enemmän, kallion päälle polulle kasattu risueste ei ole kovin tehokas, kun sen voi vaikka kiertää viiden metrin päästä.

Hyvä reitti harjoitella, mistä keula menee yli tulee takapää perässä.

----------


## artzi

Tunnelmia Marttilan korvesta. sieni/marjaretki, mutta tuli samalla katsottua että pitkokset on edelleen huononemaan päin. Montakohan vuotta mää olen sanonut että nyt pitää mennä, jos siellä haluaa vielä maasturilla päästä ajamaan? Kohta joutuu vaihtamaan cycloon, vai miten se menee... 








Sienihullu kaveri ei meinannut ollenkaan lähteä pois sieltä   :Hymy:

----------


## bomba

> Brittiläinen Alpkit, joka muutenkin tekee retkeilykamaa hyvällä hinta-laatusuhteella, rupeaa nyt myös tekemään runkolaukkuja. Kannattaa tsekata.



Kiitos vinkistä! Runkolaukku ei ole vieläkään superhalpa, mutta vähän edukkaampi. Ja tehdään mittojen mukaan mihin tahansa pyörään, mikö on hieno asia. Tuolta löytyi paljon muutakin mielenkiintoista, voipi ilta vierähtää surffatessa...

----------


## Matti H

> Tunnelmia Marttilan korvesta.



Just tänään mietin syksylle Marttilan reissua ja sitä, että jalkapatikaksi menee. Täytyy käydä nauttimassa kunhan joutaa. Tälle viikonlopulle retkiteemana 2 x Kuhankuono. Tänään idässä, huomenna pohjoiseen. Suot on parhaimmillaan ja hirvikärpäset pörrää.

Kellarin uusi asukki näyttää jo tältä. Ketjut, vaijeri ja vetoaisa puuttuvat tästä esiversiosta. Kun harrastusvuosia alkaa olla kertynyt, jämäosissa on jo valinnankin varaa. Kampisatsi on kaiman vanhasta pyörästä. Huomaa voimalla olleen asian kanssa tekemistä kun polkimet on runtattu kampiin infernaalisen tiukalle! Seuraava yritys ruustukissa parin metrin jatkovarrella...

----------


## Yeti

> ...
> Sienihullu kaveri ei meinannut ollenkaan lähteä pois sieltä



Minun pyörälenkki epäonnistui tänään.

----------


## makkeli

> Minun pyörälenkki epäonnistui tänään.



Mikä tuon lajikkeen nimi on. Tunnen vain muutamia lajeja ja tuo näyttää ihan taikasieneltä. Taitaa fillari kulkea syönnin jälkeen, vai pitääkö nuo polttaa tai teetä tehdä.

----------


## Yeti

> Mikä tuon lajikkeen nimi on. Tunnen vain muutamia lajeja ja tuo näyttää ihan taikasieneltä. Taitaa fillari kulkea syönnin jälkeen, vai pitääkö nuo polttaa tai teetä tehdä.



Suppilovahvero (Craterellus tubaeformis, aikaisemmin Cantherellus tubaeformis). Erinomainen ruokasieni, sopii sellaisenaan kastikkeeseen, tai sitten pizzan päälle tai vaikkapa lasagneen.

----------


## Ropples

> Minun pyörälenkki epäonnistui tänään.



Sun fillaria vähän ihmettelin kun poljin ohi kun ei omistajaa mistään nähny. Oli kuitenkin niin kauniisti laitettu nojaamaan puuhun että ei tarvinnut miettiä onko varas hylännyt  :Hymy:

----------


## peippo

Onk' tänään kevyitä lenkkei itäpuolella? Esim. Prismalta klo... 13? Pyöräkin on taas ajokunnossa, en raaskinut ostaa 15 euron muovinpalaa rikkoutuneen tilalle joten tein itse ja säästin! (50 euron Dremel piti toki hankkia ensin)

Edit: Eikun hetkinen, oliko ne BMX-kisat tänään? Jos sittenkin sinne kameran kanssa...

----------


## Mika.t

Hieno mrp... Täytyy katsoa jos itekkin ehtis katsomaan

----------


## peruspertti

Syksyllä menee aika usein lenkki vituralleen noiden pirun sienien takia

----------


## Juice

Siis mikä kisa koska missä? Tänäänkö?!

----------


## Mika.t

Nyt kupittaalla. Finaalit alkaa kohta

----------


## Matti H

> huomenna pohjoiseen.



Piti käydä kiertämässä Savojärvi ja Pukkipalo. Luontotalon parkkipaikalle ei mahtunut auto parkkiin, hyvä keli oli villiinnyttänyt ihmiset liikkeelle ihan todenteolla. Jätettiin suosiolla järvi odottamaan huonompia kelejä, ja suunnattiin Vajosuolle. Kalja-ajelua silmällä pitäen laavun klapitilanne on hiukan huono. Täytyy lähempänä  tarkistaa josko täydennystä olisi tullut. Vajosuon kierroksellakin oli porukkaa, mutta ei ihan ruuhkaksi saakka. Laavulla jututtamieni retkeilijöiden mukaan Töykkälällä oli ollut eilen oikein telttakylä! Suolla oli odotuksista poiketen yllättävän kuivaa. Vajosuolta löytyi hämmentävät mönkijänjäljet.

Nyt hetkeksi vaakatasoon ja kuuden jälkeen cycloille. Kokoontuminen siis kello 18.30 vanhan Kuusiston osuuskaupan paikalla.

----------


## JanneR

Henkka päässyt tuulettelemaan Hyvinkäällä! XCM-ketjusta mainitun Kruutukatto Cycling Teamin Facebook-feedistä pöllitty kuva.

----------


## fillaristi

> Henkka päässyt tuulettelemaan Hyvinkäällä! XCM-ketjusta mainitun Kruutukatto Cycling Teamin Facebook-feedistä pöllitty kuva.



Nappashan se Henkkakin kultaa tähän kauteen. Onnea!

----------


## Ulla

Kaksi kaunista ajopäivää istuin BMX-radan lähtörampin alla kontissa, nakuttelin BMX-kisan lähtölistoja ja tuloksia excelillä. _Vähän_ tööt olo. Enää yksi kisa, se on maanantaina 15.10.


SUURKIITOS KAIKILLE TALKOOLAISILLE!  :Hymy:

----------


## Pikke

Ja mulla on naama vähän palanut lähtörampilla seisomisesta. Hyvinhän nuo kisat saatiin vedettyä.

----------


## Matti H

Cyclot ajettu. Mukava keli ja uusi polku saaren länsipäässä tuntui saaneen yleisen hyväksynnän. Kuskeja mestoilla seitsemän, eli suosio on tanakka. Saimme myös erinomaisen pusikkotunkkauksen.

Oma ajo oli ihan perseestä, kampi ei kääntynyt ja tekniikka oli tavanomaistakin enemmän kadoksissa. Lenkin viimeisellä polulla ajetulla metrillä onnistuin vielä telomaan itseni hämärässä horjahduksessa polkimen osuttua kiveen. Kotiin polkeminen onnistui hyvin, mutta kellarin portaissa ei ollutkaan enää niin kivaa. Tästä ei taas pääse kuin eteenpäin.

----------


## Yeti

Oli oikein mukava cycloilta. Ei yhtään cyclopyörää mukana, mutta cyclofiilikseen päästiin kuitenkin:




Ajettavaakin löytyi.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Oli oikein mukava cycloilta. Ei yhtään cyclopyörää mukana, mutta cyclofiilikseen päästiin kuitenkin:



Tuohon kun lisää pimeyden, perjantaisen monsuunisateen, vattupuskia, nokkosia ja naaman edessä pimeydessä kiiluvat silmät ja pystyssä olevat korvat, niin pääsee sissikurssin saunalenkkisuunnistusfiilikseen. Tulipahan ajettua uudet Crispin maiharit sisään kerralla. Ei rakkoja.

----------


## marmar

> Cyclot ajettu. Mukava keli ja uusi polku saaren länsipäässä tuntui saaneen yleisen hyväksynnän. Kuskeja mestoilla seitsemän, eli suosio on tanakka. Saimme myös erinomaisen pusikkotunkkauksen.
> 
> Oma ajo oli ihan perseestä, kampi ei kääntynyt ja tekniikka oli tavanomaistakin enemmän kadoksissa. Lenkin viimeisellä polulla ajetulla metrillä onnistuin vielä telomaan itseni hämärässä horjahduksessa polkimen osuttua kiveen. Kotiin polkeminen onnistui hyvin, mutta kellarin portaissa ei ollutkaan enää niin kivaa. Tästä ei taas pääse kuin eteenpäin.



Olisko kellään GPS jälkeä. Mua kiinnostaa asuinpaikan takia erityisesti Kuusiston polut. Hakusessa "ympäriajoon", eli reiluun  30...40 km pitkään ajeluun polkujen ja teiden yhdistelmä.  Tuon kalliopaikan luultavasti tunnistin. Oltiin pojan kanssa luultavasti samassa paikassa päivällä.


Länsipäädyssä suurin aukko poluissa on välillä kuuslahti-vuolahti.

Näille lenkeille ei taida vielä mun kunnolla olla vielä asiaa. Järjettömät sykepiikit muuttuu todennäköisesti järjettömiksi, eli tipahdan ekassa isommassa ylämäessä.

----------


## Baas 009

Kiitoksia Matille ja Pihville vetohommista ja kaikille muillekin hyvästä lenkistä. Pihvi oli onneksi fiksillä ja Matti muuten vaan epävireessä niin en (ihan) kuollut alkumatkasta. Kuukauden ajotauko tuntui taas hyvin...
Toinen tunti meni jo ihan ok, toki vauhti oli reipas silloinkin, mutta mies sen verran notkeampi ettei enää tuntunut aivan kampelalta.

----------


## Juice

Suunnitelmissani on piknikpyöräily, lähinnä lpsille ja lasten vanhemmille mutta kyllä muutkin saavat mukaan tulla.
Mukaan mahtuu kaikki jotka osaavat ajaa pyörällä, aikaisempaa maastokokemusta ei välttämättä tarvita, mutta ei siitä haittaakaan ole.
Tarkaa reittisuunnitelmaa ei vielä ole eikä myöskään päivämäärää. Ehdotuksia päivästä kannattaa laittaa foorumille, tai mulle yv.nä
reittisuunnitelman pidän itselläni (osittain jo hahmoteltu).
Reitti tulee olemaan helphkoa tosin emme kaikkia hankaluuksia kierrä vaan kokeillaan. Lopuksi suoritamme sen kaikkein tärkeimmän eli grillaamme ja syömme eväitä. Ajankohta tulee olemaan lokakuussa 6-7 tai 13-14 viikonloppuina la tai su. Toivottavasti saadaan paljon porukkaa mukaan koska ryhmässä on kivaa. Ilmoitelkaa toiveta ja varatkaa retkeilyyn reilusti aikaa. 

*Huom!* Jokaisella alle 12v. tulee olla huoltaja matkassa. Mikäli lapsi on alle 12v mutta pärjää maastossa itsenäisesti niin asiasta voi kanssani neuvotella. (riippuu paljonko aikuisia on reissussa.)
Itsetään ja toiveistaan voi ilmoitella myös j.i.rontynen@gmail.com

----------


## Ulla

Ketkäs lupautuivatkaan Pavelle tässä joku viikko takaperin osallistua edustamaan MTB-Turkua la 22.9. autottomaan päivään ortodoksisen kirkon eteen? Klo 10-15 pitäisi pisteemme olla miehitetty, ja mitä enemmän erilaisia maastopyöriä (puksuttimia ehdottomasti!) ja kuskeja ajovarusteissa, sen parempi.  Patsastelua, jutustelua, lajista kertomista. Mitään taitorataa tms. ei ole varattuna tällä kertaa. Oma Muki Mukaan niin Valonian teltasta saa kahvia ja teetä sekä pientä syötävää.

Lisätietoja: http://www.valonia.fi/public/default...6&nodeid=14098

----------


## marmar

> Suunnitelmissani on piknikpyöräily, lähinnä lpsille ja lasten vanhemmille mutta kyllä muutkin saavat mukaan tulla.
> Mukaan mahtuu kaikki jotka osaavat ajaa pyörällä, aikaisempaa maastokokemusta ei välttämättä tarvita, mutta ei siitä haittaakaan ole.
> Tarkaa reittisuunnitelmaa ei vielä ole eikä myöskään päivämäärää. Ehdotuksia päivästä kannattaa laittaa foorumille, tai mulle yv.nä
> reittisuunnitelman pidän itselläni (osittain jo hahmoteltu).
> Reitti tulee olemaan helphkoa tosin emme kaikkia hankaluuksia kierrä vaan kokeillaan. Lopuksi suoritamme sen kaikkein tärkeimmän eli grillaamme ja syömme eväitä. Ajankohta tulee olemaan lokakuussa 6-7 tai 13-14 viikonloppuina la tai su. Toivottavasti saadaan paljon porukkaa mukaan koska ryhmässä on kivaa. Ilmoitelkaa toiveta ja varatkaa retkeilyyn reilusti aikaa. 
> 
> *Huom!* Jokaisella alle 12v. tulee olla huoltaja matkassa. Mikäli lapsi on alle 12v mutta pärjää maastossa itsenäisesti niin asiasta voi kanssani neuvotella. (riippuu paljonko aikuisia on reissussa.)
> Itsetään ja toiveistaan voi ilmoitella myös j.i.rontynen@gmail.com



Lauantai aamu/aamupäivä lähtöaikana sopisi mainiosti. Voitaisiin pojan kanssa tulla peräpyörällä. Poika on vielä liian pieni polkemaan itse. Täytti just 4v. Eiköhän me reitin puolesta päästä sieltä, mistä muutkin noilla spekseillä. Ainoa toive on, että ei mielellään kovin umpeenkasvanutta. Käsille tulevat risut saa haluamaan ulos metsästä.

 Sensijaan kevyt juurakko ja kivikkojuppa on ihan ok. Eilen poika oppi seisomaan ja juostamaan jaloilla, sekä pyörittelemään polkimia siten, että ne ei kolise jokaiseen kiveen ja juureen.

----------


## Juice

> Lauantai aamu/aamupäivä lähtöaikana sopisi mainiosti. Voitaisiin pojan kanssa tulla peräpyörällä. Poika on vielä liian pieni polkemaan itse. Täytti just 4v. Eiköhän me reitin puolesta päästä sieltä, mistä muutkin noilla spekseillä. Ainoa toive on, että ei mielellään kovin umpeenkasvanutta. Käsille tulevat risut saa haluamaan ulos metsästä.
> 
>  Sensijaan kevyt juurakko ja kivikkojuppa on ihan ok. Eilen poika oppi seisomaan ja juostamaan jaloilla, sekä pyörittelemään polkimia siten, että ne ei kolise jokaiseen kiveen ja juureen.



Yritän sorvata reittiä niin että olisi kalliota, neulasränniä ja riukan hankaluuksia. Tarkoitus ei ole mennä pahempien puskien läpi, joten etteköhän te pärjää joukossa mukana.

----------


## Immo Laine

> Kaksi kaunista ajopäivää istuin BMX-radan lähtörampin alla kontissa, nakuttelin BMX-kisan lähtölistoja ja tuloksia excelillä. _Vähän_ tööt olo. Enää yksi kisa, se on maanantaina 15.10.



Ja täällä on jalat ihan plötköna kisalähdöistä...

Ulla, Pikke, Jurppis ja kaikki muutkin jotka olitte vaikuttamassa tapahtumaan, KIITOKSET!
Uskon että ulkopaikkakuntalaiset ja kaikki tykkäs.

Olikos jollain kuvia kisoista jossain?

Treenit/ajelut/hengailut jatkuu kupittaalla maanantaisin klo 18 säiden puitteissa ainakin 15.10. kisaan asti!

Ja muistakaa huomenna ti 18.9. tulla Mynikselle ajelemaan aluecupin XC:tä!

----------


## Mika.t

> Ketkäs lupautuivatkaan Pavelle tässä joku viikko takaperin osallistua edustamaan MTB-Turkua la 22.9. autottomaan päivään ortodoksisen kirkon eteen? Klo 10-15 pitäisi pisteemme olla miehitetty, ja mitä enemmän erilaisia maastopyöriä (puksuttimia 
> ehdottomasti!) ja kuskeja ajovarusteissa, sen parempi.  Patsastelua, jutustelua, lajista kertomista. Mitään taitorataa tms. ei ole varattuna tällä kertaa. Oma Muki Mukaan niin Valonian teltasta saa kahvia ja teetä sekä pientä syötävää.
> 
> Lisätietoja: http://www.valonia.fi/public/default...6&nodeid=14098



 Mä oon ainakn tulossa.

----------


## marmar

> Ketkäs lupautuivatkaan Pavelle tässä joku viikko takaperin osallistua edustamaan MTB-Turkua la 22.9. autottomaan päivään ortodoksisen kirkon eteen? Klo 10-15 pitäisi pisteemme olla miehitetty, ja mitä enemmän erilaisia maastopyöriä (puksuttimia ehdottomasti!) ja kuskeja ajovarusteissa, sen parempi.  Patsastelua, jutustelua, lajista kertomista. Mitään taitorataa tms. ei ole varattuna tällä kertaa. Oma Muki Mukaan niin Valonian teltasta saa kahvia ja teetä sekä pientä syötävää.
> 
> Lisätietoja: http://www.valonia.fi/public/default...6&nodeid=14098



Mulla ei hirveästi näyttelykelpoista kalustoa ole, mutta taisin luvata tuoda hieman eksoottisempana tuon peräpyörän näytille. Tietty tuo mun kalusto kertoo sen, että ei tarvita tonneja rahaa, että metsään pääsee. Lupaus pitää edelleen. Itse en välttämättä pysty  olemaan koko aikaa paikalla, mutta kalusto kyllä, jos se sinne halutaan? Itsekin osaan jo kertoa miten yhdistelmä kulkee mitä erilaisemmissa paikoissa. Kilometreja kertynyt parissa viikossa vasta reilu sata, mutta siitä ainakin kolmasosa muualla kuin tiellä tai kelvillä.

----------


## TANUKI

Huomenna kevyttä lenkkiä Hirpparissa klo 18.00. Onko tulijoita? (säävaraus)

----------


## miku80

> Ketkäs lupautuivatkaan Pavelle tässä joku viikko takaperin osallistua edustamaan MTB-Turkua la 22.9. autottomaan päivään ortodoksisen kirkon eteen? Klo 10-15 pitäisi pisteemme olla miehitetty, ja mitä enemmän erilaisia maastopyöriä (puksuttimia ehdottomasti!) ja kuskeja ajovarusteissa, sen parempi.  Patsastelua, jutustelua, lajista kertomista. Mitään taitorataa tms. ei ole varattuna tällä kertaa. Oma Muki Mukaan niin Valonian teltasta saa kahvia ja teetä sekä pientä syötävää.
> 
> Lisätietoja: http://www.valonia.fi/public/default...6&nodeid=14098



Hep.. lupautusin myös..

----------


## Pihvi

Tuolta löytyy eilinen Kuusiston käppyrä:
http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/92850727

Aivan läntisin polku oli Matin löytämä mukava tekninen pätkä, jota ei ole aikaisemmin porukkalenkillä ajettu.
Kuusistosta löytyy noin 30 kilometriä maastopolkua. Eilen ajettiin noin puolet.

----------


## Pikke

> Suunnitelmissani on piknikpyöräily, lähinnä lpsille ja lasten vanhemmille mutta kyllä muutkin saavat mukaan tulla.... Ajankohta tulee olemaan lokakuussa 6-7 tai 13-14 viikonloppuina la tai su.



Tokavekaralla™ on nyt maastopyörä (tosin turhan jäykällä keulalla, mutta se vaihtunee lähiaikoina). 6.-7. lokakuuta sopisi näillä näkymin meille erinomaisesti.

Voitais kyllä tehdä joku pieni iltalenkki yhdessä sitä ennen, jos vaan sopii?

----------


## Juice

> Tokavekaralla™ on nyt maastopyörä (tosin turhan jäykällä keulalla, mutta se vaihtunee lähiaikoina). 6.-7. lokakuuta sopisi näillä näkymin meille erinomaisesti.
> 
> Voitais kyllä tehdä joku pieni iltalenkki yhdessä sitä ennen, jos vaan sopii?



Kai se iltalennkkikin järjestyy täytyy vaa kattella vähä kalenterii on ny sen verran kaikkee jutskaa.
Se picnicfiillarointi pidetää todennäköisesti la 6.10 ja tietenkin aamilla.

----------


## marmar

> Tuolta löytyy eilinen Kuusiston käppyrä:
> http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/92850727
> 
> Aivan läntisin polku oli Matin löytämä mukava tekninen pätkä, jota ei ole aikaisemmin porukkalenkillä ajettu.
> Kuusistosta löytyy noin 30 kilometriä maastopolkua. Eilen ajettiin noin puolet.



Kiitoksia tuo läntisin polku vuolahteen oli juuri se eniten kaipaamani pätkä. Myöskin vesitornille menee ilmesesti tunkaamaani oikopolkua parempi reitti. Pitääpä käydä tutustumassa. Nyt lenkki on auki. Tosin mun versio tulee menemäään hiukan pidemmälle. Jos vuolahden tietä ajetaan hiukan pidemmälle, niin metsään menee oikealle polku joka kiemurtelee metsässä palaten leritielle suunnilleen leirikeskuksen puomin kohdalle. Ihan kivaa aloittelijaystävällistä neulasränniä muutamilla kivillä ja juurilla höystettynä.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Se picnicfiillarointi pidetää todennäköisesti la 6.10 ja tietenkin aamilla.



Ajankohtana 6. ja 7. päivä sopis meillekin. Se on sitten eri asia miten  juniori saataisiin mukaan. Green Racesta löytyneen uuden kaverin  mukanaolo voisi kyllä nostaa kiinnostusta.  :Vink:   Maastoajokokemusta ei ole. Tavallinen lastenpyörä löytyy sekä uutena  vaihtoehtona aivan liian iso maastopyörä, jolla nippa nappa pystyy  ajamaan kadulla. Kuinka pitkää matkaa olet ajatellut?

PS. Onko matkavauhdista ajatusta. Oiskohan niin että juuri viisi  täyttänyt ja apupyörät hiljattain hylännyt kuski ei vielä pärjää  kyydissä pienellä fillarillaan? Tässä skenariossa varmasti aikuinen  hölkkäisi mukana auttamassa.

----------


## Juice

> Kuinka pitkää matkaa olet ajatellut?
> 
> PS. Onko matkavauhdista ajatusta. Oiskohan niin että juuri viisi  täyttänyt ja apupyörät hiljattain hylännyt kuski ei vielä pärjää  kyydissä pienellä fillarillaan? Tässä skenariossa varmasti aikuinen  hölkkäisi mukana auttamassa.



Oikeastaan mitään kilometritavoitteita en ole asettanut mutta kai siitä tulee 10-15 km. 
Matkavauhti on jokaiselle riittävän rauhallinen ja muutoinkin noudatamme hyväksihavaittuja porukkalenkkisääntöjä.
Reitilä pystyy poistumaan ja mukaan voi tulla melkein koskavaan kunhan sovitaan.
Luulen että vasta apufillarit hylänneellä kuskilla ei välttämättä ole riittävää taitoa selviytyä metsäretkestä hyvällähuumorilla.

----------


## TeKu

Täältä ilmoittautuu mukaan isä + 9v.poika, jos päädytään tuohon lauantain lenkkiin. Sunnuntaina ei olla maisemissa.

----------


## Juice

Täytynee käydä ajamassa pari testilenkkiä että saa reitin varmistettua.
Noita grillipaikkoja on kuitenkin melko harvassa.

----------


## Juice

Lähtö voisi olla vaikka Katariinanlaakson parkkikselta-siirtymä-metsääpitkin Luolavuori/pattila-siirtymä-Koivula-Piispanristi-Kairiskulma-Alalemuntienhaara-Sauhuvuori alakautta -Grevilä-Vaarniemenkallio- näkötornilla grillataan ja katsellaan maisemia. Paluu katariinaan tapahtuu rantaapitkin puhdistamo - pikospuut - ja pienen kirroksen päätyttyä takaisin parkkikselle.
Tässä pikaisesti kerrottuna ajatus. Saa purnata ja kommentoida hyviä ideoita otetaan mielellään vastaan.
Reitin pitäisi olla kohtuu helppo toki on siellä vaikeitakin paikkoja mutta ei niitä kyllä kokonaan saa pois karsittua. 
Uskon että pärjäämme kyllä.

Pyrin hoitamaan grillipaikalle puita ja ainakin vettä.
Tällähetkellä porukkaa olisi tulossa jotakin toistakymmentä.

P.s. Reittiä tullaan lyhentämään ja samalla helpottamaan.

----------


## marmar

> Lähtö voisi olla vaikka Katariinanlaakson parkkikselta-siirtymä-metsääpitkin Luolavuori/pattila-siirtymä-Koivula-Piispanristi-Kairiskulma-Alalemuntienhaara-Sauhuvuori alakautta -Grevilä-Vaarniemenkallio- näkötornilla grillataan ja katsellaan maisemia. Paluu katariinaan tapahtuu rantaapitkin puhdistamo - pikospuut - ja pienen kirroksen päätyttyä takaisin parkkikselle.
> Tässä pikaisesti kerrottuna ajatus. Saa purnata ja kommentoida hyviä ideoita otetaan mielellään vastaan.
> Reitin pitäisi olla kohtuu helppo toki on siellä vaikeitakin paikkoja mutta ei niitä kyllä kokonaan saa pois karsittua. 
> Uskon että pärjäämme kyllä.



Sauhuvuoren alapuolinen reitti menee hyvin. Joitan pätkiä pienimmät joutunee taluttamaan. Ajoin sen parin pikkupojan kanssa viikonloppuna läpi. Pienempi pojista talutti lyhyen pätkän pahinta juurakkoa (ikää en tiedä koululainen kumminkin). Peräpyörällä ajoin ko pätkän aikalailla ongelmitta. Märkiin paikkoihin voi jäädä kiinni ja sotkea, mutta se ei mun mielestä ole ongelma, kuuluu lenkin luonteeseen.  Lapset tykkää sutia mudassa  :Hymy: 

 Ko pitkoksilla en ole pitkään aikaan liikkunut ja en muista minkälaisia ne on. Pitkokset saattaa olla haasteellisia pyöräillä pikkulapsille, mutta pätkä taitaa olla nin lyhyt että siitä selviää tarvittaessa taluttamalla.

Meille ainakin OK-reitti.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Valpperin urheilutaloa tarjottiin pyörätapahtumien järjestyspaikaksi. Jos niinko tarvetta on, niin siellä ainakin suhtaudutaan myötämielisesti. 
http://www.nousiaistenalku.net/

----------


## Mika.t

Kuka keulis fatbikellä ylen lounais-suomen uutisissa?  :Hymy:

----------


## TeKu

TÄSTÄ voi katsella koko jutun kohdasta 4:25 eteen päin.
Jotenkin ristiriitaista, että nämä "mielenosoittajat" ovat huolissaan pyöräilijöiden turvallisuudesta keskustassa ja jos oikein näin, niin vain yksi ajoi kypärä päässä...

----------


## Matti H

Soviteltiinhan siinä koiran päähän kypärää.

----------


## Matti H

Raasin ampuma-alueen läpi menevällä tiellä ei saa pysähtyä eikä poistua ajoneuvosta. Mites pyörällä? Ei varmaan parane? JJ tietää?

----------


## marmar

> Raasin ampuma-alueen läpi menevällä tiellä ei saa pysähtyä eikä poistua ajoneuvosta. Mites pyörällä? Ei varmaan parane? JJ tietää?



90-luvun alussa Upinniemessä tallasi sivillejä kohtuu lähellä paikkoja,  jossa räiskittiin rynkyn ja kevyen kk:n kanssa kovilla, eikä siellä koskaan mitään sattunut. 

Eikös tuo määräys osittain perustu siihen teoreettiseen mahdollisuuteen, että kimmoke tai joku sirpale voi satuttaa. Suljettu ajoneuvo suojaa varsin hyvin tältä. Itseäni saattaisi ammunnan olessa käynnissä hiukan pelottaa pyöräily alueella. Oli kiellettyä tai ei. Kyseessä tietysti teoreettinen ja hyvin pieni mahdollisuus. 100x vaarallisempaa taitaa olla kävellä talvella postilaatikolle.

----------


## Juice

> Sauhuvuoren alapuolinen reitti menee hyvin. Joitan pätkiä pienimmät joutunee taluttamaan. Ajoin sen parin pikkupojan kanssa viikonloppuna läpi. Pienempi pojista talutti lyhyen pätkän pahinta juurakkoa (ikää en tiedä koululainen kumminkin). Peräpyörällä ajoin ko pätkän aikalailla ongelmitta. Märkiin paikkoihin voi jäädä kiinni ja sotkea, mutta se ei mun mielestä ole ongelma, kuuluu lenkin luonteeseen.  Lapset tykkää sutia mudassa 
> 
>  Ko pitkoksilla en ole pitkään aikaan liikkunut ja en muista minkälaisia ne on. Pitkokset saattaa olla haasteellisia pyöräillä pikkulapsille, mutta pätkä taitaa olla nin lyhyt että siitä selviää tarvittaessa taluttamalla.
> 
> Meille ainakin OK-reitti.



Aiempaa kertomusta muuttaakseni ajetaan katariinasta suoraan "hiekkateitä" ja peltoja pitkin sauhuvuoren juurelle. Osa porukasta on hieman pientä ja osa kokematonta joten ei paljon vaihtoehtoja, jokaisella pitää kuitenkin olla mahdollisuus osallistua. Mikäli porukkaa tulee riittävästi niin voidaan kasata toinenkin ryhmä joka ajaa alkutaipaleen eri reittiä ja porukat sitten yhdistyvät vaikka Alalemun risteyksessä. 

La 6.10 klo 13.00 
Lähtö katariinan parkkikselta
Fillaroidaan lenkki.
Grillaus Vaarniemen laavulla.
Paluu Katariinaan.

Jos kysyttävää niin täällä tai yv,nä tai j.i.rontynen@gmail.com
p.s alkujaan oli tarkoitus ajaa aamulla mutta en pääse lähtemään paljoakaan aikaisemmin.
Toivottavasti päästään matkaan suurella sakilla.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> La 6.10 klo 13.00 
> Lähtö katariinan parkkikselta



Tämä on hieno juttu! Koittakaahan lapselliset päästä liikenteeseen.





> Härveli ei ole vielä toiminnassa joten reittejä ei pääse piirtämään.



Ollin reitti härvelissä näköjään oli. Muut ehti jo unohtaa koko pyöräsuunnistuksen ennen kuin pääsivät piirtämään reittejään.  :Vink:

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Raasin ampuma-alueen läpi menevällä tiellä ei saa pysähtyä eikä poistua ajoneuvosta. Mites pyörällä? Ei varmaan parane? JJ tietää?



Aina kun mää liikun tuolla, niin on ollut lupa olla alueella. Enpä ole tullut pohtineeksi autostapoistumiskieltoa, jos tulisi mentyä sinne harjoitusten välillä. Kerran olen ajellut pyörällä Särkijärveltä siitä ampumaratojen vierestä ja pururataa Raasinjärven  rantaan ja siitä Soikeroisiin tai jonnekkin sinne päin. Lenkistä on jo vuosia aikaa, eikä silloin ketään perään lähtenyt.

----------


## Juice

Ensimmäinen suunnittelulenkki suoritettu ja mielestäni se on aika hyvä, ehkä hieman pitkä mutta reitti on ehdottoman helppoa. Alussa hiekkatietä, kovapohjaista peltopulkua ja jopa kestomustaa. Ensimmäiset pahemmat paikat on juurikin tuolla sauhuvuoren alla mutta pahahko kohta on aika lyhyt. Lähdöstö taukopaikalle kertyy noin 8km, kokoreitti inan yli 10 km.


Tässä huono kartta mutta kyllä siitä noin suurimpiirtein reitin näkee.

----------


## Ulla

Jossain ortodoksien kirkon edustalla Yliopistokadulla on meille varattuna puolikas teltasta ja sähköt. Pave ja minä mennään pystyttämään telttaa lauantaina klo 8 alkaen ja itse tapahtuma on klo 10-15. Me otetaan mukaan 2-3 maastopyörää, kypärät, kengät, jotain ajovaatetta päällemme sekä pieni pöytä ja läppäri. Jos vaikka näytetään jotain valokuvia lenkeiltä tai GoogleEarthilla lenkkireittejä tai videoita sillä läppärillä (olisiko linkkivinkkejä?).

Järjestäjät saavat omaan mukiin lämmintä juotavaa Valonian teltalta sekä pientä syötävää. 

Mika, marmar, miku ja kaikki muutkin, tulkaa ihan oman aikataulunne mukaan. Kai edes yksi pugsley tai muu paksupyörä ehtisi piipahtamaan estradilla myös?

Lisätietoja ja tapahtuman ohjelma (livemusiikkiakin!):

http://www.valonia.fi/public/default...6&nodeid=14098

----------


## peippo

Facebookissa torstailenkkipohdintaa, mainostan tänne myös, eli "jos tulee väkeä niin voin vedättää tolpalta vähemmän ajettuja tai mahdollisesti jopa ihan uusia polkuja. Kai siellä vielä 1,5h näkee ajaa ja siinä vaiheessa ne uudet polut on jo koluttu (ja ollaan silti tolpan lähistöllä)"

----------


## Lehisj

> Facebookissa torstailenkkipohdintaa, mainostan tänne myös, eli "jos tulee väkeä niin voin vedättää tolpalta vähemmän ajettuja tai mahdollisesti jopa ihan uusia polkuja. Kai siellä vielä 1,5h näkee ajaa ja siinä vaiheessa ne uudet polut on jo koluttu (ja ollaan silti tolpan lähistöllä)"



Onko ne uudet/ajamattomat polut Aki-tyylisiä "epäpolkuja" vai myös meikäläisen vaatimattomilla ajotaidoilla ajettavissa (täysjäykällä 29:llä)?

----------


## peippo

> Onko ne uudet/ajamattomat polut Aki-tyylisiä "epäpolkuja" vai myös meikäläisen vaatimattomilla ajotaidoilla ajettavissa (täysjäykällä 29:llä)?



Ne harvemmin ajetut on ihan hyviä polkuja, ei mitään hankalaa. Ainut paikka jonka tiedän varmasti uudeksi (raivasin sen auki eilen) on vähän vaikeampi, mutta koska se on alamäki, se on myös hyvin lyhyt.

----------


## artzi

Tää on hupaisaa, vaikka kuinka kauan olisi ajellut lähipoluillakin, niin aina joku löytää uusi polkuja  :Hymy:  Olkoonkin ne sitten pusikko/ryteikkö tahi epäpolkuja   :Cool:  

Mielenkiinnolla (vapaata, mutta tämän kolmivuotiskauden eka/ainoa duha päällä) odottelen josko jälkeä jäisi. Minä alan jo unohtamaan turkulaiset polut, kun liian harvoin ehtii niille.

----------


## timppi

Kiitoksia Peipolle, mentiin ylös, alas ja ympärikin.. Oli lamputkin mukana ja piti lähteä sakkolenkille, mutta jotenkin kunto on ihan paska.. En tiiä mikä on vialla..

----------


## OlliR

Viikon päästä lauantaina 29.9 klo 10.00 olisi tarjolla xc-enduro tyyppistä yhteislenkkiä Paraisilla. Lähtö on Paraisten Tarjoustalon pihasta, ensimmäinen liikenneympyrä Paraisille tullessa. Olen sopinut Paraislaisen Trailseekers mtb:n kanssa yhteislenkistä ja tarkoituksena kierrellä Paraisten parhaat polut. Mikko laittoi käsittääkseni naamakirjaankin ilmoituksen lenkistä.

Vauhti on hitaimman ja kelin mukainen. Polkuja löytyy tarvittaessa jopa 50km edestä, mikä vaatii loppumatkasta pieniä siirtymisiä saaristotietä pitkin. Polut ovat melko teknisiä ja ylös alas mennään käytännössä kokoajan. Tutustumme lenkillä mm. Euroopan suurimpaan avolouhokseen, on aivan matkan varrella. Nyt on hieno mahdollisuus tutustua uusiin polkuihin kuitenkin kohtuullisen matkan päässä Turusta (25km)! Kaikki mukaan!

----------


## Pikke

Hyvä Parainen! Mä voin tulla sitten Tarjikselle hurraamaan metsään meneville kuskeille. Harmi etten itse voi vieläkään tulla ajamaan. Käsi teipattiin taas eilen ja taas on tulehduskipulääkekuuri päällänsä.

----------


## Ulla

Nonni, täällä sitä ollaan teltassa torin laidalla, seurana jääkarhu.

----------


## HAK

Moi OlliR.
Mä vastaan nyt näin julkisesti, kun nuo yvt täällä on niin vaikeita. Mä oon just nyt Virossa pysuttamassa.
Tuo teidän ensi viikonlopun setti on oikein hyvä. Todennäköisesti tulen. Tuohan on hyvä "Haanja100 kovike" ja voipi joku siinä samalla vetäistä Pakkosatkunkin.

----------


## OlliR

> Tuo teidän ensi viikonlopun setti on oikein hyvä. Todennäköisesti tulen. Tuohan on hyvä "Haanja100 kovike" ja voipi joku siinä samalla vetäistä Pakkosatkunkin.



Hyvä HAK, tervetuloa! Meitä on nyt sitten 5kpl varmuudella lähdössä maastoon viikon kuluttua, mutta poluilla on tilaa huomattavasti pitemmällekin letkalle. Kävin juuri putsaamassa ja aukaisemassa polkuja lisää jotta herrasväen on parempi ajella. Polut on osittain uusia ja siitä syystä erottuvat heikosti maastosta. Löysinpä pari minullekin uutta pätkää jotka tulen ensiesittelemään muille viikon pästä.  

Kuten HAK totesi, niin tässä olisi hyvä viimehetken mahdollisuus syyskuun Pakkosatkulle jos sitä ei tässä kuussa vielä ole ehtinyt suorittamaan. Siirtymät Paraisille ovat jo sen 50km ja täällä samanmoinen matka maastossa.

----------


## peruspertti

> Nonni, täällä sitä ollaan teltassa torin laidalla, seurana jääkarhu.



Oliko siellä päivän mittaan muuta seuraa? Aamupäivällähän siinä pyöri joitain kovin uteliaita mtb-hommista kiinnostuneita tyyppejä pyörineen ja ilman  :Hymy:

----------


## Pave

Suuret kiitokset kaikille Autottoman Päivän tapahtumassa MTB-Turkua edustaneille!

Kaiken maailman densoja ja kylähulluja oli liikkeellä suunnilleen yhtä paljon kuin maastopyöräilystä kiinnostuneita.  :Leveä hymy: 

Eniten porukkaa kerääntyi torin laitaan Kives Kiveksen tuutatessa volat kaakossa mash-up:ia heavymetallista, ysäristä, lastenlauluista yms. sopivan kieroutuneella twistillä. Osa oli paikalla fanittamassa, toinen joukko valittamassa (NIMB), loput muuten vaan töllistelemässä.

Ei siellä kuitenkaan missään vaiheessa tuntenut olevansa mitenkään toisten tiellä.  :Sarkastinen:  Onneksi ei satanut, muuten olisi ollut likimain kuollutta.

Noh, tulipa taas edustettua...

----------


## Ulla

Jep, kissoja on viime aikoina ristitty paljon, kiitos kekkereihin osallistuneille! Pääseekö jo itsekin ajamaan? Pakkosataspullaa ajatellen pitäisi löytää pieni jäykkäperäinen maastorunko cyclon aihioksi.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Vajosuon laavulle oli tuotu uusi lava polttopuita. Nyt on hyvä lähteä kalja-ajelulle, vaikka nuo pitkokset ovat lahonneet aika surkeaksi monin paikoin. Tänään siellä oli reipas tytöpartioporukka ja pari vanhempaa tyttöä aikeinaan yöpyä. Savojärven uudet pitkokset tuli ajetua myös. Hieno reitin pätkä, mutta melkein kokonaan tehty pitkoksilla. Muutama liian jyrkkä kurvi ja hankala porras. Nauloja käytetty kasaamisessa ja niistäkin tulee myöhemmin ongelmia puun lahotesa ympäriltä pois. Keskirako kiitettävän kapea, ei mahdu rengas väliin.

----------


## Matti H

> Keskirako kiitettävän kapea, ei mahdu rengas väliin.



Jeps, ei ongelmia cyclollakaan. Pari jyrkkää kurvia oli tosiaan ja pyörävalinta hankaloitti korkeimmissa portaalta alas pudotuksessa. Ruuhkaa kyllä piisasi eilen.



Mää luulen että nuo on paraatipitkokset, ei niitä päästetä huonoon kuntoon. Hyvä tulla bussilla luontotalolle ja kiertää järvi kuivin jaloin. Hieno reitti, ei siinä mitään.

--- 

Aijuu, mää olen menossa yöksi töihin, eli en vedä cycloja illalla.

----------


## kevytlenkki

Lähteekö tästä Turun keskustan läheltä (siirtymä reitin alkupisteelle esim. 5-10km) jotain reittiä, jota voi jatkaa tulematta jatkuvasti uudestaan ja uudestaan johonkin siirtymäreitille.

Olisi lisäksi mukavaa jos reitillä olisi reilusti pituutta ja mahdollisuus kiertää lenkki ettei tarvitse tulla samaa reittiä takaisin. Kovat vaatimukset täpäri-nöösille.  :Vink: 

Pitkospuilla on noi pyörän mukana tulleet Maxxis Ignitorit myös aiheuttanut jo muutamat pikku haverit - ei mitään pitoa limaisilla pitkospuilla, en toisaalta tiiä mitkä renkaat niillä edes pitäis. Ehkä nastarenkaat  :Leveä hymy:  
Eli jos vielä laittaa vaatimuslistalle ettei paljoa ainakaan pitkospuita. Vaihtoehdot taitaa olla jo melko vähäiset?

Olis tarkotus illan hämärtyessä laittaa tuikku tankoon ja lähtee skuttaan rymyymään.

----------


## Pihvi

Iltacycloon oli kiinnostusta, joten startti Kaarinan Keskurilta klo 19.
http://opaskartta.turku.fi/Web/Defau...i&language=fin

Tarkoituksena on ajaa vauhdikas cyclolenkki paikallisilla kuntoreiteillä ja vähän metsäpolkuja siihen lisäksi. Matkaa tulee noin 30km ja aikaa kulutettaan 1,5-2h. Lamppu kannattaa varata mukaan.

----------


## makkeli

> Lähteekö tästä Turun keskustan läheltä (siirtymä reitin alkupisteelle esim. 5-10km) jotain reittiä, jota voi jatkaa tulematta jatkuvasti uudestaan ja uudestaan johonkin siirtymäreitille.
> 
> Olisi lisäksi mukavaa jos reitillä olisi reilusti pituutta ja mahdollisuus kiertää lenkki ettei tarvitse tulla samaa reittiä takaisin. Kovat vaatimukset täpäri-nöösille. 
> 
> Pitkospuilla on noi pyörän mukana tulleet Maxxis Ignitorit myös aiheuttanut jo muutamat pikku haverit - ei mitään pitoa limaisilla pitkospuilla, en toisaalta tiiä mitkä renkaat niillä edes pitäis. Ehkä nastarenkaat  
> Eli jos vielä laittaa vaatimuslistalle ettei paljoa ainakaan pitkospuita. Vaihtoehdot taitaa olla jo melko vähäiset?
> 
> Olis tarkotus illan hämärtyessä laittaa tuikku tankoon ja lähtee skuttaan rymyymään.



Pitkä reitti minimaalisella "siirtymällä" pohjoispuolella. Aikaa kuluu 4-5h.

Seuraava reitti, polkuvaihtoehtoja reitin sisällä monta. Lähtö ja maali Länsikeskuksessa. Reitti on seuraava:

Mälikkälä-Hauninen-Kullaanvuori-Hujala-Riviera-Kullaanvuori-Petäsmäki-Kallainen-Kerttula-Raisionjoki-Mälikkälä.

----------


## kevytlenkki

^^
Kiitoksia. Pitää lähteä huomenna testaamaan kun tänään meni muissa puuhissa pitkään.

----------


## TANUKI

Huomenna pitäisi olla hyvä ajokeli, joten lenkkiä hirpparissa klo 18.00. Lähtö slalomparkilta. Tulijoita?

----------


## Juha Jokila

Mahtaisko 13.10. olla hyvä lauantai Kalliobaana-ajolle?

Kuutisen tuntia vaativaa maastopyöräilyä ja makkaranpaistonuotiotauko laavulla.

----------


## Mika.t

Tanuki: mä tulen ni ei tarvii yksin ajella

----------


## HAK

> Huomenna pitäisi olla hyvä ajokeli, joten lenkkiä hirpparissa klo 18.00. Lähtö slalomparkilta. Tulijoita?



Saatan ilmestyä kans (mentäiskö nyt vaikka suht. suoraan Ruotsalanmetsäänpäin). Onko sulla jo lamppu. Pimeä lähestyy.





> Mahtaisko 13.10. olla hyvä lauantai Kalliobaana-ajolle?
> 
> Kuutisen tuntia vaativaa maastopyöräilyä ja makkaranpaistonuotiotauko laavulla.



Jokainen päivä on hyvä vaativalle maastopyöräilylle Kalliobaanoilla.

----------


## TANUKI

Lamppu on hankittu ja Ruotsalanmetsä sopii minulle hyvin.  eli 18.00 slalomparkki.

----------


## kevytlenkki

> Mahtaisko 13.10. olla hyvä lauantai Kalliobaana-ajolle?
> 
> Kuutisen tuntia vaativaa maastopyöräilyä ja makkaranpaistonuotiotauko laavulla.



Missä on kalliobaanat? Ja laavut!? Kertokee kertokee.

En pääse itse paikalle tuolloin, joten voisin käydä omatoimisesti kaatuilemassa reitillä. Ja hitto lamppukin uupuu vielä niin ei pääse tänään Hirvensaloon.
(Saako Turusta jostain kivijalkaliikkeestä laadukkaita ja kilpailukykyisesti hinnoiteltuja (ja tehokkaita) lamppuja? Kiina-ihme-riistovalot sopisivat niin mainiosti vaikkapa Honkkarin hyllylle hintaan 50€, mut ei...) 

---
Kullaanvuorta ja Haunisten altaan ympäristöä nyt vähän raaputettu, kiitokset Makkelille. Pitää palata vielä uudestaan alueelle niin ei tarvii raapii päätä seuraavalla kerralla jokaisessa käännöksessä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Juice

*Lasten picnicpyöräily 6.10

*Lähtö klo 13 Katariinanlaakson parkkippaikalta.
Reitti on helppoa maastoa, osa matkasta hiekkatietä ja hieman asfalttia.
Matkalla pysähdymme grillaamaan Vaarniemen kalliolle jonne matkaa lähdöstä on 8 km.
Mukaasi tarvitset pyörän, kypärän ja tietenkin eväitä.
Grillipaikalta löytyy  wc ja huoltoauto tuo mukanaan paikalle puita, käsipaperia, sinapit ja ketsupit niin ja tietenkin juomavettä.
Sateensattuessa paikalta löytyy pieni laavu ja lisäksi viritetään pieni pressukatos.
Fillaroinnon jälkeen saavumme takaisin Katariinan parkkikselle, josta jokaisella mahdollisuus mennä Ispoisten uimarannalle saunaan ja uimaan (suosittelen) Aikuiset 4.50 ja lapset 1.00 e. Sauna ja pukutilat sekä kanttiini avoinna klo 19.45 asti.
Joten ei muuta kun kaikki reippaasti mukaan.

----------


## HAK

> Ja hitto lamppukin uupuu vielä niin ei pääse tänään Hirvensaloon.
> (Saako Turusta jostain kivijalkaliikkeestä laadukkaita ja kilpailukykyisesti hinnoiteltuja (ja tehokkaita) lamppuja? Kiina-ihme-riistovalot sopisivat niin mainiosti vaikkapa Honkkarin hyllylle hintaan 50€, mut ei...)



Ei Hirpparissa tarvii tänään lamppua kun muilla on  :Vink: .

Foxcomp Oy Satakunnantie Lupine Piko 3 (265,-).

Jos oot fbssä, katso MTB-Turku lamppukeskustelua ja liity muutenkin ryhmään.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Missä on kalliobaanat? Ja laavut!? Kertokee kertokee.



Kalliobaana-ajelu on jo vuodesta 2002 ajettu Mynämäellä. Reitti alkaa urheilukeskuksesta ja käy Nousiaisten Paijulassa. Laavu on yksityinen, mutta olen joskus kauan sitten saanut luvan käyttää sitä. Ajelun jälkeen on ollut sauna urheilukeskuksessa ja lopuksi osa on lähtenyt pizzalle Oscariin.

Reitti on pienipiirteistä kalliopolkua ja sanoisin, ettei sitä pysty edelleenkään omin päin löytämään. Hyvällä gps-karttaploterilla ehkä, mutta mulla ei ole antaa  tuoretta träkkiä.

----------


## kevytlenkki

> Ei Hirpparissa tarvii tänään lamppua kun muilla on .
> 
> Foxcomp Oy Satakunnantie Lupine Piko 3 (265,-).
> 
> Jos oot fbssä, katso MTB-Turku lamppukeskustelua ja liity muutenkin ryhmään.





Phuuh... 265 € yks lamppu, no way. Taidan laittaa tilaukseen Sigma Powerled Evon + Karma Evon hintaan 210 €. Pitää sitte vaa odotella kärsivällisesti niiden saapumista.

FB on boikotissa  :Hymy:

----------


## Juha Jokila

Eihön tossa ole mitään hintaeroa Pikoon. Tilaa kiinasta vaan niitä 50 € lamppuja tai osta Lupine.

----------


## MTB 50+

> Eihön tossa ole mitään hintaeroa Pikoon. Tilaa kiinasta vaan niitä 50 € lamppuja tai osta Lupine.



Ihan olen samaa  mieltä.  Osta varmasti  hyvä ja kallis tai  halpa ja todennäköisesti toimiva. Siinä välissä  on pelkkää  tyhjää.

----------


## kevytlenkki

^^

Siis mjötäh!? Jos laitan 210 € tiskiin, saan SEKÄ tankoon 900 lumenia ETTÄ kypärään 320 lumenia laadukasta tavaraa (kaksi valaisinta) vs.  265 euroa ja saan 750 lumenia VAIN joko tankoon tai kypärään (yksi valaisin), niin minun mielestäni siinä on suuri ero.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Maastossa valot laitetaan päähän. Tankovalosta ei silloin ole hyötyä. Valon täytyy olla kevyt, koska usein valoa tarvii vain lenkin viimeisillä tunneilla, eikä painvaa valoa huvita ottaa mukaan vain "varalle". Kaksi kiinavaloa kypärässä on ainakin liikaa varavaloksi. Silmä mukautuu vallitsevaan valoon ja uskaltaisin näkemättä väittää, ettei ton sigman ja pikon välillä ole merkittävää eroa, ainakaan sigman eduksi. Pikon hankinnan jälkeen on aikaa odotella kiinasta tankovaloa, jos vielä sellaista kaipaa.

----------


## MTB 50+

Laadulla on tekijänsä  :Vink:  

Kiinaihmeet toimivat toisinaan ihan hyvin ja ovat aina halpoja. Niitä ostaa Wilman ja Pikon yhteishinnalla  varmaan 15 ... 20 kpl. Kyllä  niistä suurin osa toimii.


Lisäys: Minulla on kaapillinen kaikenlaisia valoja, joita en käytä niiden tehottomuuden, epäluotettavuuden tai painon takia. Lupine oli ensimmäinen  valo, johon olen ollut tyytyväinen. Ei siitä  voi pois vaihtaa. 

 Itse ajan mieluiten kevyellä ja tehokkaalla kypärävalolla ja laajakeilaisella tankovalolla.  

Jos  valoja ei paljoa käytä, niin sitten hinta on merkitävä tekijä. Paljon käyttävälle tuntihinta Lupinella ei ole korkea.

----------


## greenman

Itse olen kyllä kokenut tankovalonkin hyödylliseksi. Juurakot ym. irtaimisto hahmottuu mielestäni selkeämmin, kun valoa tulee kehdesta kulmasta. Mutta tanko- ja kypärävalojen kannattaa olla suunnilleen samaa teholuokkaa, muutoin himmeämpi valo tuppaa hukkumaan. Korostuu etenkin, jos se himmeämpi on kypärässä.

Sigman Led valoista ei ole kokemusta, mutta eivät nuo ainakaan mielestäni kamalan painavilta kuulosta (140 + 70 g) Painot varmaan ilman akkua tosin.

----------


## makkeli

> Huomenna pitäisi olla hyvä ajokeli, joten lenkkiä hirpparissa klo 18.00. Lähtö slalomparkilta. Tulijoita?



Valot testattu, olen tulossa.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Sanon sen taas: Kaksi valoa kypärän molemmilla sivuilla on paras vaihtoehto syvyysvaikutelman havainnointiin. Ihmisellä on stereonäkö ja silmät rinakkain, ei päällekkäin.  :Hymy:

----------


## greenman

"_Mää olen vissiin lahna kun mul on silmät pinos. Tulkaa onkel poja_!"

Saattaahan se olla noinkin.

----------


## Pave

Mulla on Sigman PowerLED Evo tangossa, työmatkakäytössä 'säästöliekki' (11h) riittää vallan mainiosti joka paikkaan. Mettässä voi tarvittaessa lisätä tehoa standardiksi (5 h) tai tehopoltolle (3 h). Käytössä tuo on ollut noin vuoden. En ole malttanut vielä kertaakaan ajaa akkua tyhjäksi asti, joten en pysty vahvistamaan valmistajan antamia paloaikoja. Työmatkakäytössä ei kuitenkaan ole tarvinnut joka viikko akkuja latailla.

 Karma Evo on tosi näppärän kokoinen, vielä testaamatta käytännössä.

Sigman tankokiinnike on tähän mennessä yksinkertaisin ja paras testaamistani.

 Akkukiinnikkeenä käytetään Sigman mittareista tuttua twistlock-mittaripohjaa, jonka tankoa vasten tuleva osa ei Evon 210 g:n XL-akulla välttämättä pysy ehjänä röykkyisessä maastokäytössä, yhden olen saanut rikki. Varaosat rikkinäisen mittarin kiinnikkeestä ja nyt mulla on ylimääräinen velcro-hihna akun ja stemmin ympäri lisätukena > ei ongelmia. Akku on mulla tankovalo-setupissa yleensä stemmin alapuolella.

Karman 140 g normiakulla voisi kiinnike kenties jo pysyä ehjänä ilman tuota lisävarmistustakin.

Joskus pimeällä voitaisiin vaikka vertailla käytännössä tuota 'keskihintaista' Evoa näihin edullisiin kiinanihmeisiin ja 'ökykroisosvaloihin', jotta se lopullinen totuus paljastuisi.  :Leveä hymy:  Karmankin varmaan saisin mukaan samaan kokeeseen.

Entä saiko joku jo uuden Fenixin testiin?

Tuosta testistähän voisi vaikka sorvata porukalla Fillari-materiaalia, 'MTB-Turku testaa...'  :Vink:

----------


## Pave

> Jos laitan 210 € tiskiin, saan SEKÄ tankoon 900 lumenia ETTÄ kypärään 320 lumenia laadukasta tavaraa (kaksi valaisinta)...



Mistä löytyy noin edukkaasti?

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Onks toi Juha teoria vai käytännössä todettu? Mun maalaisjärki väittäisi, että valoilla valaistaan maastoa. Mitä paremmin maasto on valaistu, niin sitä paremmin siitä näkee pinnan muotoja. Korkeussuuntaisten heittojen näkeminen on yleensä pyöräilyssä oleellisinta ja ne tullevat parhaiten näkyviin eri korkeudella sijoitetuilla valoilla. Lisäksi kun heiluu siinä pyörän päällä kuin heinämies, niin eihän ne tanko- ja kypärävalot samalla pystylinjalla edes pysy. Ja toisekseen - onko sillä paljoakaan väliä katsooko asioita pää pystyssä vai pää kallellaan. Enpä tiedä.

----------


## Pave

Ainakin mulla klasipäisellä kevyesti näkövammaisella kypärävalon ongelmana on se, että silmien tasolta tuleva valo jättää varjojen puuttuessa monttujen syvyysvaikutelmat muodostumatta, jolloin alustan epätasaisuus pääsee välillä yllättämään.

Pelkkä alempana sijaitseva tankovalo puolestaan muodostaa kyllä varjoja, mutta näyttää sinne, minne pyörä on parhaillaan menossa, ei sinne, minne kuski-pyörä-yhdistelmä olisi seuraavaksi suuntaamassa.

Nuista syistä molempi parempi, miun miälest. (Tuplavaloteoria on tosin vielä testaamatta käytännössä, kun ei ole ollut näitä nykyaikaisia yhdistelmävaloja vielä käytössä.  :Leveä hymy: )

Mutta nämähän ovat näitä yksilöllisiä makutottumuksia, turha näistä on kiistellä...

[edit] Pahus, Aki vei multa Triplan...  :Nolous: [/edit]

----------


## Juha Jokila

Olen testannut ja yllättävän havainnon takia uudelleen testattu muutamaan kertaankin. Testannut jopa kolmatta samantehosta tankoon, mutta se lisäsi vain vilkkumista ja levottomuutta. Mikään uusi asia tämä ei ole, vaan havaittu jo aikana, jolloin parasta oli 20 W 12 V sisustushalogeenit ja 2,7 kg:n lyijyhyytelöakku repussa.

----------


## Pave

Nyt kamppeet vaihtoon ja testaamaan, jotta onko siitä paljon puhutusta kaksysistä nyt sitten yhtään mihinkään...  :Vink:

----------


## fillaristi

Mää valoista mittään tiedä, mutta sen verta on pimeessäkin ajettu että molempii on kokeiltu, valoa tangossa pelkästään ja valoa päässä pelkästään. Ei itelle ainakaan kumpikaan tapa riittävä jos meinaa maastossa ajaa muutenkin kuin vain selviytyen kotiin.. Vuan kun tempassoo yhen tuikun lissee, ja er korkeuvelle nij johan rupes maaston muovot erottummaan. Ite liputan kahden saman tehoisen valon yhdistelmää aseteltuna eri korkeuksille, esim tankoon ja kypärään. Mutta kukin tosiaan ajaa niinkuin parhaiten näkee tietysti.

----------


## fillaristi

> Nyt kamppeet vaihtoon ja testaamaan, jotta onko siitä paljon puhutusta kaksysistä nyt sitten yhtään mihinkään...



Kommenttia sitten odotellaan...

----------


## Ulla

^^ Mä en tiennytkään, että meillä on tehty uuden pyörän hankintaan oikeuttava vanhan myynti... Tai siis minä kyllä myin muutama viikko sitten, mutta että uuden hankintaoikeus siirtyi toiselle...?   :Vink:

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> ^^ Mä en tiennytkään, että meillä on tehty uuden pyörän hankintaan oikeuttava vanhan myynti... Tai siis minä kyllä myin muutama viikko sitten, mutta että uuden hankintaoikeus siirtyi toiselle...?



Joo... Kato mä ostin Pavelta yhden pyörän, mutta sovittiin että säilytetään sitä teidän tallissa niin kauan että yletyn ajamaan sillä. Melko reilua.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## greenman

Hyvä pelastus Aki. Pave jäi melkein kiinni.

----------


## Frank

Mulla on yks kiina-ihme ja seuraava valo on kyllä hiukan kalliimpi ja laadukkaampi. Vajaassa vuodessa kyrvähti akku, toisena vuonna hajos itse lamppu, meni elektroniikka. Virta tulee kyllä katkaisijalle mutta ei jatka eteenpäin. 

Joskus alkuun ajoin itse rakennetulla halogeenilla ja pidin sen antamasta kellertävästä valosta enemmän kuin ledien valkoisesta. Ainoa miinus oli se akku. Jos halus ajaa pari-kolme tuntia piti akku olla ihan jumalattoman iso ja painava. Halogeeneja oli kypärässä kaks, kapea-ja leveäkeilainen, toimi kyllä hyvin.

----------


## Matti H

Ensimmäiset maastovaloni, Sigman 10 ja 5 w halogeenit ovat aika huvittavat verrattuna nykyiseen lupiinipatteristoon. Edelleenkään en, hämäränäön heikettyä yllättävästi lähiaikoina näe silti mitään. Kiinteään esteeseen osuttuani ohjaan piirun sivuun ja etenen maastossa flipperikuulan lailla.

----------


## Lehisj

> Kommenttia sitten odotellaan...



On se hottia, usko pois Mika! Miten muuten tämmöinen tumpelo pärjäisi maastossa edes tuolla tavalla kuin nyt?

----------


## artzi

Kuhis mielessäin kuuklailin, ja huomasin että tuon upean Masku-Kuhis retken video on luokiteltu aikuisviihteeksi... hieno homma! Kenenkähän karvaset sääret siellä näkyy liikaa?     :Sarkastinen:  

http://glosslip.com/videos/youtube.c...%3DoInckB5IU9o

----------


## kevytlenkki

No jo meni himmeeks ... on lyijyakkuja, stereonäköisiä lahnoja ja ties mitä... ja heti ku silmä välttää!  :Leveä hymy:  

Hibike.de myy noita Sigman lyhtyjä kilpailukykyiseen hintaan (omassa laskelmassa voucher -10 €). Sellaiset laitan huomenna tilaukseen niin säästyy rahaa vielä lokareihin ja muuhun tarpeelliseen. Muut voivat sitten pantata rahansa sinne Lupinen markkinointiosastolle toivoen parempaa huomista  :Vink:  - Kiinalyhdyt saavat myös jäädä sinne kiinanmaalle. Tarvinnee niitä enemmän ku minä jos saarikiista eskaloituu.

Toivottavasti tulevat nopeasti kun tällä hetkellä pitää mettästä suunnata pois jo seiskan jälkeen. Perspimeessä noilla tuikuilla ois tarkotus ajaa ja ilman sen suurempia kokemuksia väitän mutun suurella rintaäänellä, että kaksi valoa eri pisteissä on parempi. Noiden kahden paikkaa voi tietenkin sitten vaihtaa kypärän ja tangon välillä kun kiinnikkeet ovat samat - mikäli tapahtuu myös tuollainen kampelalle tyypillinen stereonäön pinoutuminen - hmmm... eli matriisinäkö? Kärpänen? ... noni ja sit koisii...

kiitos ja anteeks.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Nyt kun pääsin taas oikean  näppäimistön ääreen, niin linkitän pari Yetin ottamaa kuvaa itsestäni viime vuoden kalja-ajelusta, jotka selventävät tätä stereovalosysteemiä:
https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-Q...0/IMG_7612.jpg
https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-R...0/IMG_7741.jpg

Kyseessä siis kiinalaiset P7 ledillä varustetut noin 900 markkinointilumenen tuikut.

----------


## Matti H

> Muut voivat sitten pantata rahansa sinne Lupinen markkinointiosastolle toivoen parempaa huomista



Onneksi ei tarvi lähettää rahaa sinne saksanmaalle kovin usein. Ovat kaljansa ansainneet. Prosit!

----------


## greenman

Toivottavasti.

nimim. "tarjous" lamppu tulossa.

----------


## kevytlenkki

Nyt on tilattu Sigmat.

Päästään sitten joskus tekemään vertailuja tuohon Lupinen ihmevaloon.

Sinne meni rahaa keskieurooppalaiseen kaljakuppilaan iso tukku. zum Wohl!

----------


## greenman

Valo vertailu voisi olla mielenkiintoinen. Joku kuvausta enemmän harrastava voisi toteuttaa dokumentoinnin ja vertailudatan.

----------


## SuperD

Auttaisko 215 sivua valokeskustelua pääsemään alkuun? Tokkopa ne Turussa käytettävät valot poikkeaa merkittävästi muualla käytettävistä...?

Mistäs VihreäMies bongasi Lupine halvennuksen? Jos siis oikein ymmärsin...

----------


## miku80

Parisen viikkoa sit testailin kaverin Karmaa oman Powerled:n kaverina kaikenlaisilla kombovaihtoehdoilla ja totesin tuon Karman suht turhaksi heikomman valotehonsa ansiosta yhteiskäytössä ja meinasin että ostan toisen Powerled:n lisäksi mielummin..

----------


## greenman

> Auttaisko 215 sivua valokeskustelua pääsemään alkuun? Tokkopa ne Turussa käytettävät valot poikkeaa merkittävästi muualla käytettävistä...?
> 
> Mistäs VihreäMies bongasi Lupine halvennuksen? Jos siis oikein ymmärsin...



En tarkoittanutkan, että vertailusta olisi jotain hyötyä.  :Leveä hymy: 

valotukku.fiistä, oli kuulemma viimeinen kpl hyllyssä ko. mallia.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## kevytlenkki

> Auttaisko 215 sivua valokeskustelua pääsemään alkuun? Tokkopa ne Turussa käytettävät valot poikkeaa merkittävästi muualla käytettävistä...?
> 
> Mistäs VihreäMies bongasi Lupine halvennuksen? Jos siis oikein ymmärsin...



Ei se aina auta. Turussa on aivan oma valospektrinsä yöllä - ei välttämättä vertailukelpoinen  :Vink: 

Voihan sitä täällä sopia jos jonkinlaista vertailua ja mikäli sellainen joskus valmistuu niin sen voi linkata sitten sinne valokeskusteluun. Eiksje?





> Parisen viikkoa sit testailin kaverin Karmaa oman Powerled:n kaverina kaikenlaisilla kombovaihtoehdoilla ja totesin tuon Karman suht turhaksi heikomman valotehonsa ansiosta yhteiskäytössä ja meinasin että ostan toisen Powerled:n lisäksi mielummin..



Mietin aikaisemmin samaa, mutta jotenkin tuo pienempi ja kevyempi akku sitten teki päätöksen puolestani kun en halua kypärään tollasta IION XL pötikkää. Onpahan sitten joku valo millä sohia johonkin muualle hetkellisesti kuin menosuuntaan. Noita pelkkiä valopäitä saa sitten myöhemmin ostettua suht edullisesti jos petyn myös tähän yhdistelmään. (n. 80 €)

----------


## miku80

juu en minäkään sitä akkua kypärään virittelis kun mukana tulee jatkojohto et voi akkua pitää repussa.. juomarepussa on sopivasti pikkutasku ylhäällä johdon ulostulolla..

----------


## artzi

Kai joku sitten tuo valotestiradalle myös sen legendaarisen Silvan otsa-kynttilän... että nähdään millä tosimiehet ajeli vielä muutama vuosi sitten...   :No huh!:  

Mulla olisi dvd-kotelon pohjan pala (semmoinen kuvioitu) diffuuserina 1200 (kiina)lumenia syöksevässä lampussa. Hyvä hajonta alkup. 10 (?) ast. verrattuna.

----------


## MTB 50+

Se Silvan otsahalogeeni oli ensimmäin toimiva  ajovalo. Se oli silloin tehokas ja akkukin kesti pitkään - silloin.
Nyt sillä  vanhalla Silvalle ei metsässä enää kevyttä kävelyä helpossa maastossa kumpempaa tekisi.

Kehitys kehittyy !

----------


## marmar

> Kai joku sitten tuo valotestiradalle myös sen legendaarisen Silvan otsa-kynttilän... että nähdään millä tosimiehet ajeli vielä muutama vuosi sitten...




Jos tuollainen testi / vertailu joskus järjestetään, niin kiinnostaa ehdottomasti olla mukana, jos vain aikataulu järjestyy. Olishan se kiva nähdä luonnossa eroja.

Mulla ei kyllä ole paljoa muuta tarjota, kuin 2 kiinalaista "samannäköistä" valoa P7 & XML versiot, jahka posti ne kotiin saakka saa. Olleet jo tovin reisuussa. 
Lisäksi toiminnassa saattaa olla 3xp7 diy lamppu, jos saan sen viriteltyä uuteen uskoon. Lamppu tällä hetkellä remontissa liian pyöreän valokeilan takia. 

Lisäksi voin haluttaessa raahata paikalle dokumentointitarkoituksiin halvan luksimittarin ja järjestelmäkameran jalustalla.

----------


## Pave

> Se Silvan otsahalogeeni oli ensimmäin toimiva  ajovalo. Se oli silloin tehokas ja akkukin kesti pitkään - silloin.
> Nyt sillä  vanhalla Silvalle ei metsässä enää kevyttä kävelyä helpossa maastossa kumpempaa tekisi.



Niin ne ukot vanhenee...  :Vink:   :Leveä hymy: 

Ei vaiskaan, vitsit sikseen...

 Vielä kun tämä tekniikan huima kehitys saataisiin ulosmitattua kasvaneena hämärä/pimeäajotuntimääränä, mutta miten lie... Ajotekniikkaa kehittävä liukkaan pimeäajon harjoittelu vesi/räntäsateessa tahtoo tällaisilla velliperseillä jäädä minimiin.

Yhtenä syynä silmälasit, jotka ovat kanssa yksi per*ele; ei sitten yhtään huvita lähteä törmäilemään joka ainoaan polunvarren kiveen, juureen ja kantoon, kun näkyvyyttä on se vähän alle kaksi senttiä...  :Vihainen: 

-

Niin siitä kaksysistä...

Eilen suhasin testipyörällä muutamaa sataa metsämetriä lukuun ottamatta kevytväyliä 54 km. Jäi ensin vähän hämmentynyt olo...

Kohta viitisentoista vuotta 26" täpäreillä ajaneena olen tottunut ja tykästynyt ajamaan pyörillä, jotka reagoivat nopeasti ja ovat jollakin tavoin 'aktiivisia käsiteltäviä', jopa kiikkerän oloisia.

Nyt ensimetrit 29" täpärillä ja sellainen olo, että pyörä kulkee kuin juna kiskoilla. Kroppa haraa vastaan, ei pyörän tällainen pitäisi olla?

Tämä johtuu tietysti siitä, että keskiö ja painopiste on 'pikkupyöriin' verrattuna huomattavasti alempana suhteessa akselilinjaan, josta seuraa ilmeisesti kaikille (?) 29er:eille ominainen huomattavasti menoa vakauttava efekti (tästä syystä monet maantieltä maastoon siirtyvät pitänevät 29er:in 'tutusta' vakaasta ajotuntumasta?). Pyörä kyllä reagoi ohjaukseen välittömästi ilman viiveitä ja taipuu vaivatta sinne, minne kuski sen haluaa menevän, mutta meikäläisen kroppa kun ei sitä vielä tuolla ajomäärällä suostunut millään uskomaan...  :Vink: 

Tänä aamuna uudestaan pyörän päälle ja kohti työpaikkaa; yön aikana kroppa oli ilmeisesti ehtinyt ajatella uudestaan asiaa, eikä olo ollut enää yhtään niin outo. Perillä vilkaisu gepsuun osoitti, että etenemisen aavistuksenomainen raskaus johtui ilmeisesti yksinomaan ajonopeudesta; vähän vajaa 12 km ka. 28,9 km/h pirun väsyneenä sekalaiseen aamutuuleen, joten on se 29er nopea ainakin kovalla alustalla!

Jämerillä ensiasennuskiekoilla voi tietty olla aavistuksenomainen tietynlaista raskauden tunnetta lisäävä vaikutus; olisi kiva kokeilla tuota vaikka Lehiksen Spessu-jopon alla olevien keventelykiekkojen tapaisilla... Enpä ole ehtinyt edes tarkistaa, mitä noiden X-Kingien rullaavuudesta on yleisesti mainittu...? Putkiosista ja keulastahan olisi myös mahdollista viilata 'häiritsevää' painoa vielä reippaasti...

Nyt tarvitaan vielä runsaasti maastoajokokemusta, jotta nähdään mihin tuosta _oikeasti_ on, miten äijän kroppa/aivoitukset alkavat käydä pyörän kanssa yksiin ja oikea ajotyyli löytyä...

Ennakkoarvelujeni mukaisesti ei meikästä ainakaan ihan kertalaakista tullut 29er-uskovaista eivätkä kaikki 26" pyörät ole vielä menossa myyntiin...  :Leveä hymy: 
Katsotaan sitä mahdollisen 29er-kalustotäydennyksen harkitsemisen aloittamista uudestaan tuossa muutaman mettälenkin jälkeen, tiedä vaikka se vanha kihtinen koirakin oppisi uusia temppuja...  :Nolous: 

Nyt vaihtamaan taas ajokamppeet päälle ja takaisin asiaan...

PS. Akille toki kiitokset reilusta toverihengen osoituksesta, vaikka tällä kertaa hukkaan menikin...  :Cool:

----------


## miku80

Kyllähän x-kingit on nopeet renkaat kovalla alustalla.. ihan hyvä xc rengas jos on black chiliä.. ainoat miinukset et näillä keleillä ei kovin suurta pitoa metsässä ja hieman epävakaa irtosoralla..

----------


## kevytlenkki

> juu en minäkään sitä akkua kypärään virittelis kun mukana tulee jatkojohto et voi akkua pitää repussa.. juomarepussa on sopivasti pikkutasku ylhäällä johdon ulostulolla..



Juu niinhän se toimii myös. Mä haluun toisaalta repun selästä ilman kikkailuja.





> Se Silvan otsahalogeeni oli ensimmäin toimiva ajovalo. ---nipsnaps---



Lajiin myöhemmin tutustuneena kiinnostaisi nähdä vaikka joku kuva näistä vanhan koulukunnan vehkeistä.
Millaisia vehkeet mahtoi olla joskus 80-luvun lopulla?

Historical lights shootout - 2012  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Juha Jokila

80 -luvun lopulla vasta keksittiin koko mtb-touhu. Yösuunnistajilla alkoi olemaan 20 W 6V halogeenivaloja ja tollasia 12 Ah NiCd- akkuja. Nillä näki juosta metsässä aivan täysillä ja rastit löytyivät. Tuskin oli tuolloin montaakaan harrastajaa, jotka olisivat maastopyöräilleet pimeässä.

----------


## Pave

Ei edes Matti-setää.  :Leveä hymy: 

-

Testiraportti jatkuu...

Kotimatkalle polkaistessa ei Ysin päälle nouseminen tuntunut enää lainkaan oudolta. Länsikeskuksesta sänkipellon läpi Mälikkälän metsäpolulle, sekä mies että pyörä saivat samalla rapakuorrutuksen. Voipi olla, että isompi rengas upotti 'normirengasta' vähemmän kuravelliin. 'Oikaisin' edelleen mettiä pitkin, oli pirun liukasta sateen kastelemilla juurakoilla ja kivikoilla, varsinkin noilla säästömallin X-Kingeillä ilman mitään tulisia mausteseoksia.

Aloimme päästä maaston puolella kilometri kilometriltä yhä paremmin pyörän kanssa samalle aaltopituudelle, kroppa alkoi tottua ajotuntumaan, samoin löytyi vähitellen sopiva tatsi käskyttämiseen...  :Cool: 

Täs alkaa nyt olla vähän uhka päällänsä, että viattomalla pikku kokeilulla voi olla tuhoisia seurauksia, tässä vähitellen alan harkita mahdollisen isopyörän hankkimisen mahdollista harkitsemisen aloittamista... 

Porttiteoria taitaa toimia yhä...  :No huh!:

----------


## Matti H

Njaa... uusi kaksysi on kaunis katsella, mutta tarvitsee ainakin pidemmän stemmin (minimi 110 mm) ollakseen kelvollinen. Tuntuu samanlaiselta kottikärryltä kuin Ninerkin. Aika monta vuotta on saanu totutella eikä vieläkään istu käteen. Vika lienee miehessä.

Käteensopivin kaksysi mitä edelleen olen ajanut oli Pyörähuollon demo Air 9, lehdestä tuttu, vuonna 2008(?). Olisi pitänyt ostaa, vaikka sitten kuituosat eivät olisi kestäneetkään.

----------


## peippo

Kohtalaista sadetta, kai tänään kuitenkin ajetaan?

----------


## greenman

kaksyseistä vielä.

Mut on ainakin vakuuttanut 29:n toimivuudesta tuo Karate Monkey. 

Verrattuna jäykkäperä 26:een Monkey tuntuu liikuvan maastossa huomattavasti pienemmällä jumppaammisella. 26 tuntuu jäävän kiinni kaikkeen käpyä isompaan kiinni.

Osaltaan tähän varmasti vaikuttaa se, että ei ole tullut viime aikoina hirveästi ajettua ylipäätään kunnon maastossa. Nekin vähät on ajanut läskillä tai tuolla KM:llä. Lienee siis osin myös tottumus kysymys.

26 vs 29 ajonopeudesta en pysty sanomaan mitään, kun 29 on täysjäykkä fix ja 26 on kevyt ja edessä on 100 mm joustoa. Ainakin toivon, että nykyisellään 26 on nopeampi.  :Hymy:  Jos KM:ään laittaisi vaihteet ja joustokeulan valitsisin xc kisaan ennemmin sen vaikka painoeroa olisikin varmaan joku kolme kiloa.

----------


## hullukoira

> juu en minäkään sitä akkua kypärään virittelis kun mukana tulee jatkojohto et voi akkua pitää repussa.. juomarepussa on sopivasti pikkutasku ylhäällä johdon ulostulolla..







> Juu niinhän se toimii myös. Mä haluun toisaalta repun selästä ilman kikkailuja.



Li-ion akut ovat melko stabiileja, mutta huonolla tuurilla niistäkin saa savut ja liekit ulos. Mun mielestä palava reppu kuulostaa miellyttävämmältä varusteelta, kuin palava kypärä. Ja ehkä se akku on paremmassa suojassa repun taskussa, kuin kypärään kiinnitettynä.

----------


## kevytlenkki

^^
Makuasioita. Voihan sitä tukehtuu aamulla muroihinki. Jotku tykkää riskeistä helpottaakseen elämäänsä.  :Vink:

----------


## miku80

no yhden piuhan irrotus.. no joo kaveri oli eilen ostanu langallisen hiiren ja kun kysyin miksi langallisen nii totesi ettei jaksa vaihtaa pattereita(kerran vuodessa)..

----------


## OlliR

> Mahtaisko 13.10. olla hyvä lauantai Kalliobaana-ajolle?
> 
> Kuutisen tuntia vaativaa maastopyöräilyä ja makkaranpaistonuotiotauko laavulla.



Laitoin jo päivän ja paikan kalenteriin. Jahka minä ja pyörä selviävät lauantaina Paraisten lenkistä, niin tulen Mynämäelle. Keväällä olin mukana ensimmäistä kertaa ja kyseessä on todella mukava lenkki ja maasto!

----------


## HAK

Oli mahtava lenkki tänään! Yks kesän parhaita! 10h porukka veti hienosti samaan tahtiin. Se oli maastopyöräilyä. Kiitti varsinkin Pavelle ja Makkelille.

----------


## makkeli

Olihan hienosti erilainen torstailenkki. Piti mennä vaatteet päällä suihkuunkin, että hiekat ja kurat menevät lattialle eivätkä tuki pesukonetta.

Tekniset vempaimetkin kestivät kosketeuden, eikä odottamattomia räjähdyksiä sattunut. Reittikin jäi talteen.

----------


## Mika.t

Voi prkl. Ei olis pitäny jäädä kotiin makaamaan. Mielenkiintoinen käppyrä.

----------


## peruspertti

En sitten kerennyt porukkaan, mutta sakkokierros piti käydä vetämässä. Reitti ja aika taitavat olla ainoat oikein olevat tuossa. En oikein usko kulkeneeni 4x äänennopeus. Märkää ja liukasta oli, ja pimeää. 2x kiinanihmettä valaisi mukavasti. Se ei tosin paljon lohduta jos silmälasit on läpinäkymättömät. Ensi kerralla piilarit päähän  :Hymy:

----------


## kevytlenkki

No oli kyllä kirjaimellisesti shitin kosto. Harkitsin myös tuota vaatteet päällä suihkuun vaihtoehtoa, mutta sitte pitää olla tyhjentääs pian lattiakaivoa eikä sekään siistiä oo. Ilman lokareita 30km pitkin mettiä.. phuuh...
Mut olipaha hauskaa!  :Hymy:  Pitänee alkaa tutustumaan myös rengaspaineisiin tai sitten vaihtoehtoisesti lähtee ostaa gumei, kun meinaa olla koko ajan kyljellään limasessa juurakossa / kivikossa. Ei noi Maxxis Ignitorit ainakaan vakuuta.

Kaverilta sain onneks lainaan Magicshinen tuikun, vaikka siinäkin meni välillä linssi ihan shittiin. Sigmoja odotellessa... Rillit sais kans heivata mettään ja hommata taas uudestaan piilarit.

Ens kerralla tuun sitte tekee kans käppyrää. Millaisella vauhdilla muuten painelette menemään tuolla? Omalla lenkillä oli keskarit alta 20km/h. Että ollakko sitte ankkuri vai kuis?





> En sitten kerennyt porukkaan, mutta sakkokierros piti käydä vetämässä. Reitti ja aika taitavat olla ainoat oikein olevat tuossa. En oikein usko kulkeneeni 4x äänennopeus. Märkää ja liukasta oli, ja pimeää. 2x kiinanihmettä valaisi mukavasti. Se ei tosin paljon lohduta jos silmälasit on läpinäkymättömät. Ensi kerralla piilarit päähän



Kas kun ei törmätty. Läheltä meinaan menin Vaarniemen / Ala-lemun puskista. Ja ilmeisesti samoja ongelmia rillien kanssa.

----------


## OlliR

Jeps, voin hyvin yhtyä makkelin ja Hak:n kommentteihin että olipa kauden erikoisimpia ja hienoimpia torstailenkkejä! Vauhti oli passeli ja reitti suurimmaksi osaksi minulle uutta, tai ainakin se näytti pimeässä uudelta. Reitillä oli kunnon pusikkotunkkausta, poluttomia mäkiä ja niitä hukassa oleviakin polkuja, mutta myös mahtavia neulasrännejä jostain pimeydestä löytyi. Näyttää hienolta kun letka menee täydessä valaistuksessa metsässä peräkanaa! Kiitos Pave ja Makkeli sekä muut seurasta!

----------


## Matti H

> Omalla lenkillä oli keskarit alta 20km/h. Että ollakko sitte ankkuri vai kuis?



Tuolla keskarilla saat odotella muuta porukkaa useammankin kerran. Ei muuta kun kisoihin.

----------


## SuperD

^ mahtais olla kova sana sunnuntaicyclossakin

----------


## kevytlenkki

Nyt piti ihan tarkastaa dataa. Oli paljon kyllä siirtymiä latupohjilla ja ihan vaan kurasia teitä pitkin. Huiput 38, joten ei ehkä ihan vertailukelpoista. Varmaan mettässä joku 5km/h.

28,14km
Ride time 1.32.58
Stopped time 2.26.46 (Kaffet kaverin luona)

Toisaalta Peruspertti meni 4 kertaa äänennopeutta joten mä oon hilijaa. Ehkä mun amazing gpsPhone tsemppaa vaan mua.

----------


## SuperD

"Tyypillinen torstailenkkivauhti" lienee jotain 10km/h keskiarvolla. Kaikki mahtuu mukaan, ketään ei jätetä ja kaikkia odotetaan. Kypärä pitää olla. Lisää auringontarkkoja ohjeita täällä

----------


## marmar

> Nyt piti ihan tarkastaa dataa. Oli paljon kyllä siirtymiä latupohjilla ja ihan vaan kurasia teitä pitkin. Huiput 38, joten ei ehkä ihan vertailukelpoista. Varmaan mettässä joku 5km/h.




Mulla painavana kaverina torstailenkeillä sykkeet menee samalla tasolla,  kuin tasaisella asfaltilla maasturilla porukan peesissä 30 km/h  nopeudella. Saariston rengastien 200 km koko matka maastopyörällä  keulilla vetäen ajonaikaisella keskinopeudella 25 km/h oli kevyempi  nakki, kuin osa torstailenkeistä maasto-osuuksien ajonaikaisella  keskinopeudella 7 km/h  :Hymy: 

Kokeilemalla se taso selviää. Täällä aikaisemmin taidettiin tulla   siihen tulokseen, että nopeudesta ei voi päätellä sitten yhtikäs mitään   ajon rasittavuudesta maastolenkeillä. Reittivalinnat ja kuljettajan  ominaisuudet yhdessä merkkaa niin paljon että pelkkä nopeustieto on merkityksetön.

Jos epäilyttää että on ankkurina, niin kannattaa asettua keulille, niin  nopeus säätyy kyllä sopivaksi. Hienosti veturit on aina osanneet säätää  nopeutta. Perässä on ollut kiva tulla. Enköhän taas jossain vaiheessa  ilmesty liukastelemaan, kunhan saan ensin valot ja renkaat vähän  paremmalle tolalle. 

Jouduin vaihtamaan liukkaan takarenkaan vielä liukkaampaan, kun  edellisestä vaurioitui kylki. Uudet uenkaat ei seurannan mukaan ehdi  huomiseksi, joten jätän suosiolla sinänsä mainion ja kiinnostavan Paraisten  ajelun väliin ja pyörin tutuilla poluilla harrastamassa liukastelua. Noi  uudetkin on halvat kompromissirenkaat, mutta toivon mukaan kuitenkin  huomattavasti paremmat kuin nyt alla olevat.

----------


## Pave

> Millaisella vauhdilla muuten painelette menemään tuolla? Omalla lenkillä oli keskarit alta 20km/h. Että ollakko sitte ankkuri vai kuis?







> Tuolla keskarilla saat odotella muuta porukkaa useammankin kerran. *Ei muuta kun kisoihin.*



Jep, mulla pyöri ajonaikainen _kisavauhti_ Tahkolla ja Syötteellä karvan alta 17 km/h, GreenRace taisi olla luokkaa 13 km/h huolto- ja renkaanvaihtotauot mukaan laskettuna...  :Leveä hymy: 

Olipahan tosiaan lenkki tuo eilinen, vähintään puolet matkasta naureskelin itsekseni ääneen!

Äijä kurassa, pyörä kurassa (varmaan tallikin, kun en jaksanut pyörää pestä) ja kylppäri yltä päältä kurassa sekin...
Kenkien kuivumista odotellessa; pesin sitten nekin, kun ei ollut enää mitään menetettävää. Onneksi on useammat, tosin aamulla kastuivat jo toiset.  :Sarkastinen: 

Alkumatkassa polunavaajana keräsin suurimman osan oksista irtoavasta vedestä, joka valui jatkuvana virtana kasvoja pitkin alas. Samalla lasit huurtuivat ja sokea opas johdatti joukkoa _todella_ harvoin ajettuja 'polkuja' pitkin mitä erikoisimpiin paikkoihin... Sorry!  :Vink: 

Loppumatkasta Makkelilla oli täyspimeyden keskelläkin (!) hyvin näpeissä sen verran vauhdikkaammat polut, että lasien huurtumisesta päästiin eroon ja saattoi keskittyä täysipainoisesti ping-pong-liukasteluun ja ravan roiskuttamiseen. On se vaan jotenkin vapauttava tunne, kun on kaikki kamppeet jo valmiiksi märkänä, niin voi huoletta ajaa ihan mistä tahansa lammikosta läpi.  :Cool:  Silkkaa parhautta!

Tosin tällä kertaa jäätiin kokonaan ilman sitä asiaankuuluvaa pa*kaa meininkiä ja muualta kuin ketjuista kuuluvaa kitinää, ei näin...  :Leveä hymy: 

Pannuja jos jonkinlaisia, joista pystyttiin ainoastaan pieni osa todentamaan siellä pimeyden keskellä.
Pientä teknistä murhetta muutamaan otteeseen, mutta toteutuiko hajotustakuu?

Kiitokset koko loistavalle porukalle! Tän kun olisi saanut videolle, niin olisi kissanristiäisissä jotain näytettävää...


Henk.koht. päivän saldo taisi olla työmatkoineen jotain 54 km ja 'testiviikko' kokonaisuutena alkaa painaa jo lyijyn lailla jaloissa, vaikka se pakkosatkukin on vielä ajamatta...  :No huh!:

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Harmi että olen sokerista enkä kyennyt eilen lenkille. Noin kaukana pohjoisessa ei ole ennen torstailenkki vieraillutkaan. Totta puhuen en olisi kyllä mitenkään kerinnytkään. Ja ne lamput pitäis tosiaan tsekata, niin olisi jatkossa yksi tekosyy vähemmän...

Vai että liukasta. Onneksi mulla on RaceKingit niin ei tarvitse murehtia. Niillä kun on aina kivan liukasta. Tuohon likapyykkikeskusteluun täytyy muuten todeta, että kerran olen tullut lenkillä erityisen kuraisena. Silloin ruiskutettiin pihalla vesiletkulla sekä pyörä että äijä - normaalisti tätä ei tehdä kummallekaan.

Ajoaikaakin olen järjestänyt huomiselle eli löytyisiköhän silloin myös sitä kaivattua menininkiä ja kitinää. Kaikki mukaan... 




> lauantaina 29.9 klo 10.00 olisi  tarjolla xc-enduro tyyppistä yhteislenkkiä Paraisilla. Lähtö on  Paraisten Tarjoustalon pihasta, ensimmäinen liikenneympyrä Paraisille  tullessa. Olen sopinut Paraislaisen Trailseekers mtb:n kanssa  yhteislenkistä ja tarkoituksena kierrellä Paraisten parhaat polut.
> 
> Vauhti on hitaimman ja kelin mukainen. Polkuja löytyy tarvittaessa jopa  50km edestä, mikä vaatii loppumatkasta pieniä siirtymisiä saaristotietä  pitkin. Polut ovat melko teknisiä ja ylös alas mennään käytännössä  kokoajan. Tutustumme lenkillä mm. Euroopan suurimpaan avolouhokseen, on  aivan matkan varrella. Nyt on hieno mahdollisuus tutustua uusiin  polkuihin kuitenkin kohtuullisen matkan päässä Turusta (25km)! Kaikki  mukaan!

----------


## Kilu

^ Lupaa hyvää ilmaakin huomiselle => mukana ollaan! 
Pitäisköhän vaihtaa Mutainen Mari/Hanssin Pöhinä yhdistelmä alle ajatellen niitä Paraisten mutapolkuja  :Cool:

----------


## peruspertti

Harmittaa kyllä kovasti, etten eilen päässyt porukalla kastumaan. Reittikin olisi ollut uutta. Hauskaa oli kyllä ihan ittekseenkin. Kun huomaa olevansa täysin märkä ja yltäpäältä kurassa niin sen jälkeen ei ole millään väliä. Täysillä kaikkiin lammikoihin ja mihin vaan. Kotona sitten arvioidaan p****n määrä ja suihku kaikkine kamoineen.

----------


## OlliR

> Pitäisköhän vaihtaa Mutainen Mari/Hanssin Pöhinä yhdistelmä alle ajatellen niitä Paraisten mutapolkuja



Turha niitä renkaita on huomiseksi vaihtaa! Eilen illalla oli minun lisäksi ainakin toisella rymyäjällä ralliranet ja oikein hyvin niillä pärjäsi. Paineet vaan alas. Odotettavissa on, että kaikki notkot, suot ja ojat ovat täynnä vettä. Toivottavasti taivaalla on pieni aukko huomisen lenkin ajan, mutta jos ei ole niin ihan sama!

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Mitään paineita lasketa. Hajoaa vaan renkaat. Smoothia ajoa...  :Vink:

----------


## Lehisj

> Tosin tällä kertaa jäätiin kokonaan ilman sitä asiaankuuluvaa pa*kaa meininkiä ja muualta kuin ketjuista kuuluvaa kitinää, ei näin... 
> :



Niin enhän ollut messissä...

----------


## Matti H

Sunnuntaina ajetaan cyclot Kaarinan Hongkongilta kello 19. Pyrkimys hiekkatieajeluun, saa katsoa mitä vääjäämättömyys asiaan vaikuttaa. Hyvä palauttelu Paraisten ajelijoille.

----------


## greenman

Jeah. Täytyy laittaa apinaan cyclovälitys.

----------


## bomba

> Sunnuntaina ajetaan --- Hyvä palauttelu Paraisten ajelijoille.







> *Sunnuntaicyclot - tarjolla viikottaiset järjettömät sykepiikit.*



 :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## fillaristi

> Sunnuntaina ajetaan cyclot Kaarinan Hongkongilta kello 19. Pyrkimys hiekkatieajeluun, saa katsoa mitä vääjäämättömyys asiaan vaikuttaa. Hyvä palauttelu Paraisten ajelijoille.



Pyrkimyksenä hiekkatieajelu. Eli kannattaa kuitenkin tulla maasturilla. Sillä kun selviää myös hiekkatiestä, mutta kyklo ei taivu metsään.

----------


## greenman

Piti myös kysyä, että osuuko hiekkatielle kuinka paljon umpimetsää ja tunkkausta? Eli riittääkö tankolamppu vai pitääkö jo viritellä myös kypärään?

----------


## Pihvi

Ajetaan kuulemma cyclolenkki oikein cycloilla. Suuntana Kaarinasta itään. Yksi lamppukin varmaan riittää.

Mukavia oli polut Paraisilla, vaikka en koko lenkkiä kerennytkään kiertää. Kiitoksia oppaille!

----------


## Pave

Pakkosatku: +2

----------


## Ulla

Jep, pakkosatku suoritettu. Hullua.

----------


## SuperD

hienoa!
Tusina Tyhmää Täys  :Hymy:

----------


## greenman

Älä vanno mitään
Kaarinasta itään kuljetaan
Älä vanno mitään
On matka pitkä, voi käydä mitä vaan
Tämä on kuin vieras paikka
Voi olla, että eksyn elämään
Tai voi olla, että tähän jään

----------


## Mika.t

Paraisilla oli mukavaa. 15 kuskia lähti Tarjoustalolta. Kierrettiin hienoja polkuja ja lopuksi tultiin Trailseekersien parkille. Parkki oli hieno, pumptrackia, alamäkeä ja hyppyreitä. Siitä osa porukasta lähti pois ja 7 kuskia lähti kohti Sattmarkin luontopolkua. Luontopolulta löytyi märkää ja sai vähän tunkatakkin niinkuin luvattiin. Yhteensä 6 tuntia oltiin reissussa ja n. 50 kilsaa ajettiin. Tack Pargas pojkarna!

----------


## HAK

Juu, tusen tack också här. 
It was great.
Trails, up and down hills, cliffs, tracks, everything you need.
Hieno setti.
Kiitti boys Rasse, Mikko, Graham, Kalle & Olli.

----------


## OlliR

Kiitos kuuluu porukalle joka paikanpäälle jaksoi tulla! Onneksi ei satanut, mutta aikaisempien viikkojen reippaat sateet olivat tehneet poluista liukkaita ja raskaitakin. Reitti ja joitain kuvia löytyy tästä linkistä: http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...g71sanqomkgljb

----------


## makkeli

Olihan mainio reissu. Enpä ole näin pitkää settiä ennen ajanut upottavassa kelissä. Välillä oikein ihmettelin, miten hyvin mäki nousi monen tunnin ajon jälkeen, vastapainoksi taas yllätyin kuinka nyt tasaisella metsätiellä yht'äkkiä loppuu meno täysin ja jalat ovat makaronia. Kummia fiiliksiä, ei mitään logiikkaa koska kulki ja koska oli jalat loppu.

Mun mittarin mukaan liikuttiin 4h11min, tulihan siis riittävästi huilattua ja levottomia puhuttua. Eikö siellä pitänyt ajaa 60km/h, mulla maksimit vain hiukan yli 50 km/h.

Lisätään vielä kommenttina, että oli riittävästi nousua. Tuli Turun seudun ajeluiden nousumetrienkat ja vielä alle 50km matkalla.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Kiitokset Paraisten jengille mainiosta lenkistä. Pikke - siellä on polkuja!  :Vink:  Vaikkei kuvista ehkä uskoisikaan.  :Nolous: 


Taukoilua Sattmarkin luontopolun hulppealla kallioharjanteella.


Watch out for snake bite!!!


Bad tire compound...


...that isn't better.

----------


## HAK

Nuo snakebitekuviot oli kyllä hauskoja. 
Tuon tarhurin lisäksi bongattiin poluilla kaksi kyytä. Ei ne mihinkään väistäneet. Mikaa toinen kyllä uhkaili. Mitäs ajoi niin läheltä.

----------


## kevytlenkki

Kiitokset myös täältä suunnalta! Pitänee myös harkita jotain muuta varustusta kuin goretex takkia. Ei ihan niin viileä kuitenkaan ollut. Vesisäiliö tyhjeni aika nopeesti ja hiki virtasi.

Tackar o pockar!

----------


## Ulla

Olen vieraantunut naamakirjasta, höpisen mieluummin tänne eilisestä pakkosatasesta. Pyörävalintani oli jäykkäperäinen maastopyörä (työmatkapyöräni) ja reittinä meillä oli hiekka- ja asvalttiteitä. Epäilen, että kykenisin täyteen pakkosettiin, ellei sää ydintalven aikaan juuri vapaina viikonlopun päivinä ole erittäin epätyypillinen talvisää.

----------


## Eros

aivan hirveitä lenkkejä teillä! asiaa...  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## hullukoira

> Älä vanno mitään
> Kaarinasta itään kuljetaan
> Älä vanno mitään
> On matka pitkä, voi käydä mitä vaan
> Tämä on kuin vieras paikka
> Voi olla, että eksyn elämään
> Tai voi olla, että tähän jään



  Puhut runkojen hinnoista
haaveilet uusista renkaista
savinaamiosi alta en kasvojasi tunnista
netti on auki
katson läpi CRC:n tarjonan
katson wigglenkin
tekstaria foorumiin tarjoan

----------


## Matti H

Cyclot ajettu. Rullailtiin leppoisasti Hongkongilta Karhunojan - Jättäväljän metsäteille ja mutkain kautta takaisin. Varpaat jäässä, kylkeen sattuu, säärestä pulppuaa verta ja lonkero maistuu eli kaikki on kuten pitääkin. Kiitos ryhmälle.

----------


## greenman

Korvassa vekki, pumppu katosi suolle, sauna lämmin.

Kiitos.

----------


## Yeti

Oli hieno ja silloin tällöin palauttava cyclolenkki. Se alkoi siirtymällä, mutta pian tunkattiin ja ajettiin upottavalla pellolla. Kiitos.

----------


## greenman

Tässä vielä se käppyrä, jos vetäjä ei ole ihan varma missä oltiin.

Oli se vissiin palauttava lenkki, kun keskisyke oli alle 120 ja sykepiikitkin jäi vain 165:een.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Melkoista menoa tainnut taas olla sunnuntaicycloissa. Vauhti ollut niin kova, että kaikki lentäneet ulkokurvista suolle. Hell yeah!  :Hymy: 

Ensi vuoden Tahkoa voisi jo alkaa valmistelemaan. Minä voisin myydä jollekin onnelliselle auton kimppakyytejä varten. 98-mallinen Passat TDI farmari olisi jouten. On varusteita ja kilometrejä. Vähän muutakin löytyy. Katsastettu auto käytetyn hyvälaatuisen fillarin hinnalla. Saa kysellä.

----------


## HAK

> Mahtaisko 13.10. olla hyvä lauantai Kalliobaana-ajolle?
> 
> Kuutisen tuntia vaativaa maastopyöräilyä ja makkaranpaistonuotiotauko laavulla.



Onko tämä Juhan 13.10 edelleen ohjelmassa. 
Tiedän, että jotkut ovat varanneet kalenteriin tilaa tälle.
Jos haluat JJ vahvistaa tuon, niin eiköhän sinne tule porukkaa oli keli sitten mikä hyvänsä!

(Voisi sopia mullekin, jos en lähde Viroon MTBO-rogaamaan.)

----------


## timppi

> Onko tämä Juhan 13.10 edelleen ohjelmassa. 
> Tiedän, että jotkut ovat varanneet kalenteriin tilaa tälle.
> Jos haluat JJ vahvistaa tuon, niin eiköhän sinne tule porukkaa oli keli sitten mikä hyvänsä!
> 
> (Voisi sopia mullekin, jos en lähde Viroon MTBO-rogaamaan.)




^Kyllä kiinnostaisi kalliobaanat, hienoa reittiä oli kyllä viimmeksi. Mutta nykyisellä kunnolla en lähde ankkuriksi, jotenkin jo parituntinen reippaanpuoleinen ajelu alkaa ahdistamaan niin maan perkuleesti :Irvistys:

----------


## Juha Jokila

Joo, vahvistan Kalliobaana-ajon päivämäärän. Kirjotan paremman ohjeen kunnes pääsen näppiksen ääreen.

----------


## Juice

Muistetaanhan la 6.10 klo 13.00 Lasten oma picnicpyöräily
Lähtö ja paluu Katariinan parkkikselta.
Mukaasi tarvitset omat eväät, fillarin, kypärän ja urheilumieltä
Jokaisella lapsella mielellään huoltaja mukaan.
Jos eväitä on paljon niin ne saadaan grillipaikalle huoltoautolla.
Kaikki reippaasti mukaan.
Tiedustelut. j.i.rontynen@gmail.com

----------


## marmar

> Muistetaanhan la 6.10 klo 13.00 Lasten oma picnicpyöräily
> Lähtö ja paluu Katariinan parkkikselta.
> Mukaasi tarvitset omat eväät, fillarin, kypärän ja urheilumieltä
> Jokaisella lapsella mielellään huoltaja mukaan.
> Jos eväitä on paljon niin ne saadaan grillipaikalle huoltoautolla.
> Kaikki reippaasti mukaan.
> Tiedustelut. j.i.rontynen@gmail.com



Kalenteriin on pyritty varaamaan tilaa tälle. Luultavasti 1 aikuinen+3 lasta, mahdollisesti 1 reppu huoltoautoon.

----------


## Pikke

Tää ja Tokavekara™ tulee myös picnicille. Yhtään ei ole likka vielä kerennyt metsässä ajamaan, mutta ehtiihän sitä sitten viimeistään lauantaina...

----------


## Juha Jokila

Tein Kalliobaana-ajelulle oman topikin tänne:

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...00#post1916300

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Testailin vihdoin noita iäkkäitä kiinalamppujani. Akkujen kestoahan on kaikkialla kilvan haukuttu, mutta en oikein voi yhtyä arvosteluun. Tainnut osua tuurilla kohtuullisen hyvät yksilöt joskus aikoinaan. Akkuja on käytetty viimeksi edellistalvena ja muistaakseni ladattu viimeksi edelliskesänä kun luulin tarvitsevani niitä Jukolan yössä. Molemmat paloivat testissä 3h20min puoliteholla + 1h30min täysteholla. Vaihdoin siis kesken kaiken isommalle teholle, kun meinasi illan tunnit loppua kesken. Yllättävän hyvässä vireessä siis. Eiköhän noilla torstailenkin vetele vaikka molemmat tuikut täysteholla koko ajan. Olettaen että akut ottavat vielä virtaa vastaan...

Juniori sai synttärikutsun picnicajelun kohdalle. Jäänee siis ajot väliin.

Kalliobaana on totutusti meillä vietettävien synttäreiden kanssa samana päivänä. Saatan silti ehtiä ajamaan koko setin, mutta jälkipuinti jää taatusti väliin.

----------


## HAK

> Testailin vihdoin noita iäkkäitä kiinalamppujani. Akkujen kestoahan on kaikkialla kilvan haukuttu, mutta en oikein voi yhtyä arvosteluun. Tainnut osua tuurilla kohtuullisen hyvät yksilöt joskus aikoinaan. Akkuja on käytetty viimeksi edellistalvena ja muistaakseni ladattu viimeksi edelliskesänä kun luulin tarvitsevani niitä Jukolan yössä. Molemmat paloivat testissä 3h20min puoliteholla + 1h30min täysteholla. Vaihdoin siis kesken kaiken isommalle teholle, kun meinasi illan tunnit loppua kesken. Yllättävän hyvässä vireessä siis. Eiköhän noilla torstailenkin vetele vaikka molemmat tuikut täysteholla koko ajan. Olettaen että akut ottavat vielä virtaa vastaan...



Mulla on ihan samat fiilikset noista Magshineista. Kyllä niistä hyvin riittää virtaa ja hyvin valaisevat, kun ovat kunnossa.
Se harmi on, että ne - sekä akut että valopäät - saattaa simahtaa milloin vaan, eikä enää toimi sitten lainkaan. Se risoo.

----------


## Juice

> Tää ja Tokavekara™ tulee myös picnicille. Yhtään ei ole likka vielä kerennyt metsässä ajamaan, mutta ehtiihän sitä sitten viimeistään lauantaina...



No ei hätiä mitiä lauantainen reitti on todellahelppo ja vauhti pidetään taatusti jokaiselle sopivana!

----------


## Pikke

Ja ajatella, mäkin pääsen lauantaina piiiitkästä aikaa pyörän päälle. Tästä on hyvä aloittaa taas.

----------


## Matti H

F-kirosanan puolella viritellään MTB-Turkulaisen joukkueen osallistumista tällaiseen iloiseen ajeluun: 

http://www.mammuttimarssi2012.blogsp...e-mahoton.html

Mahottomasta myös foorumilla: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...py%F6r%E4ll%E4

Kiinnostuneet yhteyttä HAKiin, joka on joukkueemme pääperkele.

Hiukan reilut kolme viikkoa aikaa reenata. Fuck, sanos amerikkalainen kun kunto petti.

----------


## Juice

> Ja ajatella, mäkin pääsen lauantaina piiiitkästä aikaa pyörän päälle. Tästä on hyvä aloittaa taas.



Niin ja ennenkaikkea grillaamaan? 
Ei maiskaa kyllä meillä hauskaa tulee. Joudutaan varmaan osaksi itse hakemaan tavaroita sitten huoltoautolta koska huoltoautonkuljettajalla on sellainen robottijalka ( nelipisteortoosi) mutta eiköhän me kuitenkin pärjätä.
Jokatapauksessa nuotiossa on tuli kun saavumme laavulle.

----------


## HAK

> F-kirosanan puolella viritellään MTB-Turkulaisen joukkueen osallistumista tällaiseen iloiseen ajeluun: 
> 
> http://www.mammuttimarssi2012.blogsp...e-mahoton.html
> 
> Mahottomasta myös foorumilla: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...py%F6r%E4ll%E4
> 
> Kiinnostuneet yhteyttä HAKiin, joka on joukkueemme pääperkele.
> 
> Hiukan reilut kolme viikkoa aikaa reenata. Fuck, sanos amerikkalainen kun kunto petti.



Perkeleestä tiedä, mutta tuskin tuotakaan pystyy kiroilematta heittämään.

Meininki on ilmoittaa MTB-Turku tiimi heti 12.10.12 kun ilmoittautuminen avautuu.
Tällä hetkellä lähdössä on Yeti, MattiH ja mä. Mutta moni on järjestelemässä tärkeämpien veloitteiden juttuja kondikseen, jotta pääsisi mukaan.
Mukaan vaan, jos huumori riittää tuolle seikkailulle.
Eka Mammutti pyöräillen, pitäähän se katsastaa.
Fuck what a trip!

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Eka Mammutti pyöräillen, pitäähän se katsastaa.
> Fuck what a trip!



Sissikurssi on tuolloin ja se menee edelle.

----------


## greenman

> Perkeleestä tiedä, mutta tuskin tuotakaan pystyy kiroilematta heittämään.
> 
> Meininki on ilmoittaa MTB-Turku tiimi heti 12.10.12 kun ilmoittautuminen avautuu.
> Tällä hetkellä lähdössä on Yeti, MattiH ja mä. Mutta moni on järjestelemässä tärkeämpien veloitteiden juttuja kondikseen, jotta pääsisi mukaan.



Laitoin HAK yksityisviestiä.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## HAK

> Laitoin HAK yksityisviestiä.



Nyt on tiimissä neljä. Jarkko, Peter, Matti ja meikkä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Ulla

Minä pyörittelen ajatusta tästä astetta pienemmästä hullutuksesta: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...g-Kurussa-3-11

----------


## HAK

> Minä pyörittelen ajatusta tästä astetta pienemmästä hullutuksesta: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...g-Kurussa-3-11



Tuonne on tarkoitus myös mennä.
Vielä ei oo ehtinyt lainkaan miettimään millä setillä.
Let's see.  :Sekaisin: 

Nyt on mietitty. Lähden 2h joukkueena 5h matkalle pyöräsuunnistuskaverin kanssa.
Ilmo lähtee tänään.

----------


## bomba

Onko kukaan lähdössä tänään lenkille, säästä huolimatta tai juuri sen takia? En viittis polkaista kaupungin toiselle puolelle todetakseni, ettei siellä ole ketään.

----------


## Hel02

Ajattelin polkaista katsomaan josko ainakin Bomba olisi paikalla. Säähän on mitä mainioin, ei ole pakkasta, poluilla ei ole lunta tai jäätä jne.

----------


## bomba



----------


## Juice

Toivotaan toivotaan että ei niin kovasti sataisi, tuota luonnossa suurimääräisenä esiintyvää, elämää ylläpitävää *vettä.
*Forecalla on hieman mukavampaa kerrottavaa tosin onhan tässä aikaa vielä suuntaan jos toiseen kelien muuttua.

Lauantaina pojetaan picnic oli keli mikä hyvänsä. Pieni sade piristää mukavasti.

----------


## Lehisj

Lyhyt updeittaus eilisestä viikkolenkistä, jottei täällä turhaan luulla, että kaikki ovat sokerista. Elikkä meitä oli eilen seitsemän hurjaa seikkailemassa/eksyilemässä itäpuolen metsissä. Oli märkää, mutaista, raskasta ja loppupuolella pimeääkin - niin ja taisi siellä olla ihan inauksen liukastakin. Haastetta ja vauhtia oli riittämiin ainakin meikäläiselle 29-täysjäykkäkuskille (sekä ajaja että pyörä).

Kiitokset HAKille "suunistamisesta"

----------


## marmar

> Toivotaan toivotaan että ei niin kovasti sataisi, tuota luonnossa suurimääräisenä esiintyvää, elämää ylläpitävää *vettä.
> *Forecalla on hieman mukavampaa kerrottavaa tosin onhan tässä aikaa vielä suuntaan jos toiseen kelien muuttua.
> 
> Lauantaina pojetaan picnic oli keli mikä hyvänsä. Pieni sade piristää mukavasti.



Hyvältähän nuo ennusteet tällä hetkellä näyttää sekä ilmatieteenlaitoksella, että forecalla, että norjalaisilla. Jos kerta kaikki kolme ennustaa seuraavaski päiväksi kohtuu sateetonta, niin tuskin sieltä taivaalta mitään hirveää vesimäärää tulee.

Luultavasti säästä riippumatta tullaan paikalle jollain kokoonpanolla. Flunssan takia saattaa jäädä meillä osalta porukasta väliin mutta toivottavasti ei kaikilta. Ainakin aamulla oli pikkupoika vielä terveenä ja isommilla tytöilläkin oli jo kuume pois.

----------


## marmar

> Lyhyt updeittaus eilisestä viikkolenkistä, jottei täällä turhaan luulla, että kaikki ovat sokerista. Elikkä meitä oli eilen seitsemän hurjaa seikkailemassa/eksyilemässä itäpuolen metsissä. Oli märkää, mutaista, raskasta ja loppuolella pimeääkin - niin ja taisi siellä olla ihan inauksen liukastakin. Haastetta ja vauhtia oli riittämiin ainakin meikäläiselle 29-täysjäykkäkuskille (sekä ajaja että pyörä).
> 
> Kiitokset HAKille "suunistamisesta"



[Kootut selitykset]
Mun kiinalainen valo on ollut matkalla jo yli 2 viikkoa, eikä saapunut vieläkään. Alitehoisilla valoilla tuntemattomassa märässä metsässä ei vaan ollut houkutteleva yhdistelmä.
[/kootut selitykset]

Olisko muuten jollain myydä edullisesti kilahtanutta kiinalaista P7 ledille tehtyä valoa? Mielellään fillarointietäisyyden päässä kaarinasta. 

Ainoa tarve olisi ehjälle rungolle, elektroniikalla, akuilla tai edes piuhalla ei niin väilä. 
Eli jotain tällaista mitä mulle on tulossa postissakin:
http://dx.com/p/p7-water-resistant-s...-82734?item=16
Tuo kypärän stereovalon kokeilu houkuttaa ja jos tuo toimitus viipyy matkalla viikkotolkulla, niin ei oiken huvittaisi tilata tuolta asti lisäkappaleitakaan. Toisaalta tulisihan tuossa uudessa sitten turhaa ehkä tarpeellista kamaa mukana.

----------


## HAK

> Lyhyt updeittaus eilisestä viikkolenkistä, jottei täällä turhaan luulla, että kaikki ovat sokerista. Elikkä meitä oli eilen seitsemän hurjaa seikkailemassa/eksyilemässä itäpuolen metsissä. Oli märkää, mutaista, raskasta ja loppupuolella pimeääkin - niin ja taisi siellä olla ihan inauksen liukastakin. Haastetta ja vauhtia oli riittämiin ainakin meikäläiselle 29-täysjäykkäkuskille (sekä ajaja että pyörä).
> 
> Kiitokset HAKille "suunistamisesta"



Ja lamppujen loisteessa höyryäviä ukkeleita.

Nyt mä vasta hiffasin, jotta sullahan Jukka oli siinä 29ssä myös jäykkä keula. Joku aero. Metsävelolla vaan ei ollut käynyt jyrä kivienlevityksen jälkeen. Mutta hyvin meni kuitenkii.

----------


## Matti H

Ehdotetaan kalja-ajelun päivämääräksi 17.11. lauantaita. Mielipiteitä?

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Ehdotetaan kalja-ajelun päivämääräksi 17.11. lauantaita. Mielipiteitä?



Kannatetaan.

----------


## Yeti

> Ehdotetaan kalja-ajelun päivämääräksi 17.11. lauantaita. Mielipiteitä?



Sopii.

----------


## Matti H

Öje. Parin melkovarman osallistujan mielipiteet vielä, ja sitten voidaankin alkaa speksailemaan kaljarepun sisältöä.

----------


## Ulla

Saatan tulla paikalle samalla metodilla kuin viime vuonna, jos sää suosii. Tämän kesän laavuyöt ovat jääneet yhteen.

----------


## bomba

> Ehdotetaan kalja-ajelun päivämääräksi 17.11. lauantaita. Mielipiteitä?



Uskoisin että on järjestettävissä, vaikka viime kädessä on työvuorosuunnittelijan käsissä. 90% varmuudella käy.

----------


## greenman

> Öje. Parin melkovarman osallistujan mielipiteet vielä, ja sitten voidaankin alkaa speksailemaan kaljarepun sisältöä.



Ai mää vai? Sopinee.

Kukkoo?

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Kukkoo?



Mynämäen s-kauppa on pudottanut t-kukon pois valikoimasta. Ei riittänyt  vaikka kuinka olis juonu tölkin joka toinen viikko.

----------


## Matti H

> Mynämäen s-kauppa on pudottanut t-kukon pois valikoimasta. Ei riittänyt  vaikka kuinka olis juonu tölkin joka toinen viikko.



Kamalaa. Onko Tummaa Mustaa Hevosta? Tai Kievari Schwartzia? Kummatkin on kyllä törkeän kalliita.

----------


## Matti H

Kaljasta sunnuntaicycloihin. Tällä kertaa maastopolkupyöräsuositus, täysvalaistus, Ala-Lemun suunta ja Hongkong kello 19. Palautellaan taas...

----------


## Pave

> Mynämäen s-kauppa on pudottanut t-kukon pois valikoimasta. Ei riittänyt  vaikka kuinka olis juonu tölkin joka toinen viikko.



Kabulin saartorengas pitää jatkossa murtaa salakuljetuksella välttämättömien elintarvikkeiden saannin turvaamiseksi?  :Leveä hymy: 

Jari huuteli eilen illalla Naama punaisena cyclo-pakkolenkin perään, ei vaan antanut koordinaatteja eikä aikataulua?

----------


## Juice

Aivan loistava keli picnicille. Klo 13 kokoonnutaan katariinassa ja siitä ajellaan vaarniemeen grillaamaan.
Omat eväät mukaan talo tarjoaa sinapit ja ketshupit.
paikalla huoltoauto joka kuskaa tavaroita.

----------


## Lehisj

> Aivan loistava keli picnicille. Klo 13 kokoonnutaan katariinassa ja siitä ajellaan vaarniemeen grillaamaan.
> Omat eväät mukaan talo tarjoaa sinapit ja ketshupit.
> paikalla huoltoauto joka kuskaa tavaroita.



Juuri lähdössä Lehikoisen poppoo 2+2.

----------


## fillaristi

> Ehdotetaan kalja-ajelun päivämääräksi 17.11. lauantaita. Mielipiteitä?



Tollon sit vaan pitää lähtee. Helppoo...

----------


## OlliR

> Ehdotetaan kalja-ajelun päivämääräksi 17.11. lauantaita. Mielipiteitä?



Mikäs se on tämä kalja-ajelu? Vanhoja foorumitekstejä ei ole viimevuodelta, joten ei pääse katsomaan. Tai sitten jossain on asiaa esitelty, mutta en vaan löydä..

Kävin tänään ajamassa uuden lenkin Savojärven ympäri. Kuten moni on todennut, niin hienoa pitkospuuta ajella. Vesi oli sen verran korkealla, että pitkokset osin veden alla. Pikkaisen laittaa jännittämään ajella pitkoksilla kun vettä on lähellä ja virheisiin ei ole varaa. Näitä uusia pitkoksia on kuitenkin huomattavasti helpompi ajella kuin vanhempia jotka ovat paikoin todella huonossa kunnossa ja saattavat pettää hetkenä minä hyvänsä. Ihmiset olivat ystävällisiä ja ja kerkesin muutamalle esittelemään kalustoakin kun olivat kiinnostuneita. Ihmettelivät kovasti miten joku pyörällä menee pitkoksia kun saappaillakin on jo hankalaa ja liukasta..

----------


## Matti H

Kalja-ajelu on lyhyt mutta vaativa maastopyöräretki, joka on perinteisesti ajettu loka-marraskuussa. Lähtö lauantai-iltana Rantapihalta, josta on ajettu pimeillä pitkoksilla vaihtelevissa olosuhteissa Vajosuon laavulle. Perillä on sihautettu parit tölkit, käyty nauttimassa öisen suon tunnelmasta ja jutusteltu aiheesta sekä sen vierestä. Aamulla on sitten ajettu takaisin Rantapihalle yleensä Vajosuon vaelluksen reittiä pitkin.

----------


## marmar

> Aivan loistava keli picnicille. Klo 13 kokoonnutaan katariinassa ja siitä ajellaan vaarniemeen grillaamaan.



 Kiitoksia koko porukalle mukavasta picnicistä. Siirtymineen reisulle tuli pituutta 37 km. Mutaista oli ja poika nimesi kotiin päästyään reissun parhaaksi asiaksi mutaosuudet, grillaus tuli vasta kakkosena. Itsellä säästyi yllättäen jalat kuivina kotiin saakka, vaikka kengissä oli sentin mutakuorrutus. Kengissä ei mitään kosteussuojausta. Muta tuli sopivan pieninä annoksina ja edellinen kerros ehti aina kuivaa. Hauskaa oli.

----------


## Pikke

Oli juu oikein loistolenkki! Tokavekarakin™ tykkäsi kaikesta mudasta huolimatta tai ehkä juuri siksi. Kiitos Juicen porukoille!

----------


## Juice

Kiitos kaikille osanottajille kivvaa oli tosin hieman märkää mitta ilmojen puolesta oli jopa aika harvinaisen hienoa.
Porukka jaksoi hienosti vaikka loppumatka grilliltä maaliin jouduttiinkin ajamaan kiertotietä.
Hieno suoritus joka junnulta ja tietenkin myös isommilta.

----------


## HAK

Uskaltauduttiin Akin kanssa Lasten lenkille, kun sovittiin, että Aki on mun poika ja täydestä meni. Kun tultiin teidän jälkiä sitä Ala-Lemun mutapolkua, niin sanoin Akille, että tästä ne lapset tykkää. Kiitti Röntysen perheelle. Ihan kivan osanottajamäärän saitte liikkeelle.

----------


## Juice

> Uskaltauduttiin Akin kanssa Lasten lenkille, kun sovittiin, että Aki on mun poika ja täydestä meni. Kun tultiin teidän jälkiä sitä Ala-Lemun mutapolkua, niin sanoin Akille, että tästä ne lapset tykkää. Kiitti Röntysen perheelle. Ihan kivan osanottajamäärän saitte liikkeelle.



Kyllä porukkaa oli oikein mukavasti olin laskevinani 10 lasta ja muutama aikuinen enemmän joten reilut 20 nuppia. Oli oikein mukavaa kun Akinkanssa jäljititte meidät.

----------


## peippo

Kaipaako joku syksyyn & talveen ajokenkiä? Olis ylimääräisinä tuollaset kaikinpuolin hyvässä kunnossa olevat Specialized Defrosterit, koko 43,5, SPD klossit mukana ja hinta 40€.

----------


## HAK

> Kaipaako joku syksyyn & talveen ajokenkiä? Olis ylimääräisinä tuollaset kaikinpuolin hyvässä kunnossa olevat Specialized Defrosterit, koko 43,5, SPD klossit mukana ja hinta 40€.



Mä voin ottaa. Tuunko hakeen töistä.

----------


## TeKu

Kiitokset hienosti järjestetystä tenava-ajelusta. Kaikki lapset tuntuivat jaksavan todella urheasti, vaikka paikoitellen varsin liukkaat juuret ja upottavat polut eivät kaikista kevyimpiä ollutkaan ajaa  :Hymy: 


Lähtöpaikalla otettu kuva, kun kaikkien vaatteet ja pyörät olivat vielä puhtaita  :Hymy:

----------


## koslowski

Kiitokset myös minun ja poikani puolesta! 
Vaikka kura lensi ja vaatteet oli yltä päältä kurassa, niin siitä huolimatta (tai juuri sen takia) oli oikein mukavaa. Menolenkillä alkoi juniorilta hieman loppua virta, mutta grillauksen ja Tuplapatukan jälkeen takaisin tulo sujui aika mukavasti kuitenkin. Ja lisävirtaa toki antoi myös ne kolme Sukulakupatukkaa  :Hymy:  Synttäreillekin ehdittiin. 
Suuri kiitos Juicelle ja perheelle järjestelyistä, oli hienoa!

----------


## Yeti

> Mikäs se on tämä kalja-ajelu? Vanhoja foorumitekstejä ei ole viimevuodelta, joten ei pääse katsomaan. Tai sitten jossain on asiaa esitelty, mutta en vaan löydä..
> ...



Vajosuon Kalja-ajelu I
Vajosuon Kalja-ajelu II
Vajosuon Kalja-ajelu III

Mukaan vaan.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Pari vanhaa topikkia  Kalja-ajelusta löytyi, mutta viimevuotista en onnistuntu löytämään.

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...ht=kalja-ajelu
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...light=vajosuon

edit.
Avasin tämän vuoden kalja-ajelulle oman topikin, jotta speksaus voi alka.

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...14#post1919114

----------


## bomba

> Kaipaako joku syksyyn & talveen ajokenkiä? Olis ylimääräisinä tuollaset kaikinpuolin hyvässä kunnossa olevat Specialized Defrosterit, koko 43,5, SPD klossit mukana ja hinta 40€.







> Mä voin ottaa. Tuunko hakeen töistä.



Perhana Hannu oli nopee. Ja mä olin hidas. Jos ei Hannu kengät olekaan passelit, niin ilmottele tänne päin...

----------


## HAK

> Perhana Hannu oli nopee. Ja mä olin hidas. Jos ei Hannu kengät olekaan passelit, niin ilmottele tänne päin...



Tommi, noi on sulle enempi tarpeeseen, mä muistan sun kylmettyneet koivet viime syksyltä.  :Vink: 

Mä laitan sulle Jannen nouto-ohjeet viestinä.

----------


## peippo

Jos on tarvetta 90mm stemmille ja tangolle niin tästä löytyy ojasta pyöränraato missä oli ihan käyttökelpoisen näköiset Bontragerin osat  :Hymy:  Enpä tajunnut ottaa kuvaa tai katsoa tarkemmin mitä ne oli, kai ne työmatkapyörään menee. Viereisessä metikössä oli hyvä kuvarastipaikka, ajettavaa ei kyllä juurikaan löytynyt.

----------


## Juice

Kyllä sitä luonnosta voi löytää yhtä jos toista ihmeellistä. Oltiin poitsun kanssa melkee neljätuntia metsäilemässä ja me löydettiin melkopaljon kuraa. 
Kyllä se taas kivaa oli meinas vaan mennä suormisuuhun jossakin vakken takamettäs kun ei oo tullu sielläpäin ajeltua.

----------


## Matti H

Iltacycloilla pääsee nauttimaan hienon viikonlopun niputtavasta iltaruskosta! Valot maasturiin ja seitsemäksi Honkkarille. Ei ajeta kovaa, sinkuloita ja kaikkee.

----------


## Ulla

Ajettiin pakkosataset, nössöillen ihan maantiepyörillä pitkin asvaltteja. On se julmaa tuo tuuli isoilla peltoaukeilla.

----------


## Matti H

Cyclot ajettu maastohengessä. Pyöriteltiin leppoisasti, taukoiltiin huolella, spekuloitiin Mammuttimarssia, etsittiin pyöristä pudonneita osia ja sainpa yllytettyä porukan syvään lampeenkin ajamaan. Häkellyttävää, että pudonnut kompassini löytyi metsästä. tattis etsintäpartiolle joka ei edes sitä hakenut!

Kiitos kaikille ja hatunnosto cycloensikertalais-Juhalle, joka kuljetti kotariaan kerrassaan kelvollisesti ryhmän mukana.

----------


## Ropples

Kannattaa suunnata mettää nyt. Tänään oli kalliot ja juuret kuivia! Notkoissa sitäkin enemmän vettä mutta eiköhän nekin vedet valu pois viikon aikana jos ennusteet pysyvät tällaisina.

----------


## Pave

Just ropisi taas katolla...  :Vink:

----------


## Yeti

Jeps, oli mukavan leppoisa "cyclo"-lenkki. Kiitos.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Just ropisi taas katolla...



Niin ropis päin naamaakin, kun poljin pimeässä vaan toinen riistovalo ehjänä tietä pitkin kotiin äsken. Lopussa alko ihan oikeesti jalat kangistumaan ja kaikki oli märkää vaippaa myöten. Päätä piti pitää renkaan nostaman suihkun sivulla tai valo häikäisi pisaroista ja suolan makuinen vesi tunki suuhun ja silmiin. Juhlaa - fest - pitäiskö laittaa Lupine Piko...

----------


## Matti H

Olisit Juha antanut turpon laulaa ja polkaissut honkkarille. Täällä etelässä oli vielä suhtkoht lämmin.

----------


## bomba

> Tommi, noi on sulle enempi tarpeeseen, mä muistan sun kylmettyneet koivet viime syksyltä. 
> 
> Mä laitan sulle Jannen nouto-ohjeet viestinä.



Iso Kiitos! Ohjeet tuli perille, menen kolkuttelemaan Peipon ovelle alkuviikosta.

----------


## peruspertti

Jos menis uusia kenkiä kokeilemaan. Shimanon mw-81:set tuli just postissa. Voi olla, että lämmintä riittää koipeloissa, mutta ainakin vedenpitokyky tulee testattua.

----------


## MTB 50+

Minulla on jalka sen verran levinnyt, etteivät vanhat noi nr. 45 Shitmanon MW enää mahdu jalkaa. Ne  saisi edullisesti. On  siellä kyllä muitakin ajokenkiä ja osa jopa hyväkuntoisia. Siis normaali kengännumero 43....44 niin vähän, vähän enemmän ja paljon käytettyjä kenkiä olisi tarjolla.

MW:n alaosa pitää vettä, mutta nilkasta  holahtaa vesi mukavasti sisälle.

Jos näihin on jollakulla  mielenkiintoa, niin teen listan noista.

Lisäksi skike- isopyörärullaluistimet saa ihan ilmaiseski, jos  käy vaan hakemassa.

----------


## peruspertti

Mukavastihan nuo varpaat pysy kuivana ja lämpimänä  :Hymy:

----------


## TANUKI

Onko huomenna Tiistailenkkiä? Pyörän pitäisi tulla huollosta huomenna, joten uskoisin pääseväni poluille.

----------


## bomba

> nr. 45 Shitmanon MW ---
> 
> Lisäksi skike- isopyörärullaluistimet saa ihan ilmaiseski, jos  käy vaan hakemassa.



Noihin Peipolta hakemiini 43,5 Spessuihin ei mahdu kuin yksi kunnon villasukka. Voisin tulla kokeilemaan noita 45 Shimppoja.

Paljonko haluat niistä Shimanoista ja koska saa tulla sovittamaan?

----------


## Matti H

> Noihin Peipolta hakemiini 43,5 Spessuihin ei mahdu kuin yksi kunnon villasukka. Voisin tulla kokeilemaan noita 45 Shimppoja.
> 
> Paljonko haluat niistä Shimanoista ja koska saa tulla sovittamaan?



Kaiman viestin ilmestyttyä foorumille olin juuri lähdössä Littoisiiin lenkille ja kävin kilautettuani korjaamassa kamat mukaani.

----------


## MTB 50+

> Noihin Peipolta hakemiini 43,5 Spessuihin ei mahdu kuin yksi kunnon villasukka. Voisin tulla kokeilemaan noita 45 Shimppoja.
> 
> Paljonko haluat niistä Shimanoista ja koska saa tulla sovittamaan?



Nuo kaikki meni  jo 1/2 tunnin kuluttua ilmoituksesta. Itäpuolella lienee tavattu iso ähisevä äijä vääntämässä Skikeillä Shitmanon MW80 / 46 jalassa  kahden belgin vetämänä.

Mukaan lähti myös toiset Shitmanon 46 kengät, sellaiset ruskeat  vaelluskenkätyyppiset ja veilä meni sellaiset  pitkät rullaluistelusauvatkin. Hinta oli perin kohtuullinen.

Viel jäi kahdet 44:t maantiekengät, toiset ovat jotkut siniset Shitmanot  ja toiset  Sidin  Ergo Carbon 1:t.

Merkillistä, miten jalka leviää iän myötä. Oma  normikenkäni oli nuorena  43 ja nyt  se 45. Mantiekenkinä menee leveälestinen 45 ja samoin maastossa menee  kesällä  leveä 45, mutta  talvikenkä  on nyt 47 ...48. Tuo MW80 /46 kävi liian kapeaksi.  Isolla  kengällä pysyy paremmin pystyssä.

----------


## bomba

> Viel jäi kahdet 44:t maantiekengät, toiset ovat jotkut siniset Shitmanot  ja toiset  Sidin  Ergo Carbon 1:t.
> 
> Merkillistä, miten jalka leviää iän myötä. Oma  normikenkäni oli nuorena  43 ja nyt  se 45. Mantiekenkinä menee leveälestinen 45 ja samoin maastossa menee  kesällä  leveä 45, mutta  talvikenkä  on nyt 47 ...48. Tuo MW80 /46 kävi liian kapeaksi.  Isolla  kengällä pysyy paremmin pystyssä.



No hyvä että löytyi kengille uusi omistaja  :Hymy:  Noille maantiekengille ei ole tarvetta.

En malta odottaa vanhenemista. Nytkin on popojen ostaminen niin "helppoa," kun jalkaterän pituus vastaa kokoa 41 mutta leveys pakottaa ottamaan yleensä 43-numeroiset. Tuosta kun se vielä vähän leviää iän myötä, niin hyvä tulee.

----------


## Matti H

> Itäpuolella lienee tavattu iso ähisevä äijä vääntämässä Skikeillä Shitmanon MW80 / 46 jalassa  kahden belgin vetämänä.



Ei ollut belgejä kun tänään vedin skikeistä remmit tiukalle ja lykkäsin tasatyönnöllä alamäkeen kotiportilta. Unohtu kuivaharjoitella jarrutus, hetken aikaa hiukan jännitti. Pysyin kuitenkin pystyssä ja pienellä kokeilulla tuntuvat tosi hauskoilta. Lisää!

----------


## MTB 50+

> No hyvä että löytyi kengille uusi omistaja  Noille maantiekengille ei ole tarvetta.
> 
> En malta odottaa vanhenemista. Nytkin on popojen ostaminen niin "helppoa," kun jalkaterän pituus vastaa kokoa 41 mutta leveys pakottaa ottamaan yleensä 43-numeroiset. Tuosta kun se vielä vähän leviää iän myötä, niin hyvä tulee.



Uintipotku ja hankivaellusominaisuudet paranevat iän funktiona.

----------


## MTB 50+

> Ei ollut belgejä kun tänään vedin skikeistä remmit tiukalle ja lykkäsin tasatyönnöllä alamäkeen kotiportilta. Unohtu kuivaharjoitella jarrutus, hetken aikaa hiukan jännitti. Pysyin kuitenkin pystyssä ja pienellä kokeilulla tuntuvat tosi hauskoilta. Lisää!



Vink 1. oikealla jalalla on jarru. Siitä  vaan painetaan levyä rengasta vasten.
Vink 2.yritäpä nykäistä näillä maastorullaluistimilla joku sellainen semihelppo sunnuntaicylcolenkki ...

----------


## Juha Jokila

Muistutus: Ensi lauantaina ajetaan Mynämäellä yhdeksäs perinteinen Kalliobaana-ajelu. 

Lisätiedot ajelun omasta topikista:
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...%E4-13-10-2012

Tervetuloa!

----------


## makkeli

Raporttia torstailenkistä. Yhdeksän valopäätä lähti kääntymään Kullaanvuorelle, viisi tai kuusi taisi saapua perille. 

Ajettiin mun tietokoneohjelman mukaan ainakin yhden ladon läpi, peltojen poikki ja kotirauhaa rikkoen.



Ehkä se tältä näytti 6-7 vuotta sitten, mutta nyt ei jäänyt tätä näkymää muistiin.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Eihän siitä puutu vissiin kuin toi yksi rakennus. Eikä se oo siitä vuosikausia puuttunut. Tai sitte luulen väärää paikkaa.

Venähti reilut puoltoista vuotta edellisestä lamppulenkistä. Ihan kivaa tälleen maltillisina annoksina.  :Vink:

----------


## Pave

No nyt on makkelilla sellainen kuvarasti, että hakkaa vaan tyhjää...  :Sekaisin: 
Vinkkejä?

----------


## makkeli

> No nyt on makkelilla sellainen kuvarasti, että hakkaa vaan tyhjää... 
> 
> Vinkkejä?



Tuossa on taustalla Bing maps by Nokia  :Hymy: 

Tässä googlella vähän tuoreempi.

----------


## Pave

Ach so, jostain syystä ei oikein hahmottanut tuota peltoaukeaa...  :Leveä hymy: 

Lähden Huntterin pakulla Kalliobaanoille. Oliko kyytiä/kuljetuskapasiteettia kaipaavia?

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Lähden Huntterin pakulla Kalliobaanoille. Oliko kyytiä/kuljetuskapasiteettia kaipaavia?



Joo, tulkaa vaan joukolla. Kaikki on valmista ja keli on hieno. Klo 10 on startti Mynämäen Urheilukeskuksesta.

----------


## Pave

> Lähden Huntterin pakulla Kalliobaanoille. Oliko kyytiä/kuljetuskapasiteettia kaipaavia?







> Joo, tulkaa vaan joukolla. Kaikki on valmista ja keli on hieno. Klo 10 on startti Mynämäen Urheilukeskuksesta.



Jos joku mattimyöhäinen olisi vielä lähdössä Turusta ja ilman kyytiä, niin aamulla puol ysiin mennessä txt tai soitto xxx-xxxxxxx.

----------


## MTB 50+

> ...
> 
> Viel jäi kahdet 44:t maantiekengät, toiset ovat jotkut siniset Shitmanot  ja toiset  Sidin  Ergo Carbon 1:t.
> 
> ...



Nyt nämäkin lähtivät  hyvään kotiin.

----------


## Sti

Vaikkei tämä olekaan "kuka ajoi silloin siellä"-topiikki, niin kuka/ketkä mahtoi tulla tänään Haunisten altaalla vastaan? Kun en uskaltanut huonolla kunnolla lähteä kalliobaanoille (TM), niin ajelin kauniissa syyssäässä mm Kullaanvuorelle. Haunisilla tuli vastaan n 5-6 hlön porukka, jotka oli ehkä TVC:n kuskeja. Muutenkin ulkoilijoita näkyi paljon, Kullaanvuorella joku tuli juoksemalla vastaan SHORTSEISSA! Itsellä täyspitkät ajokamat ja hyljesukat jalassa - just tuntu pärjäävän  :Hymy: 

Hyvää viikonlopunjatkoa kaikille - Simo

----------


## Starfury

> Vaikkei tämä olekaan "kuka ajoi silloin siellä"-topiikki, niin kuka/ketkä mahtoi tulla tänään Haunisten altaalla vastaan? Kun en uskaltanut huonolla kunnolla lähteä kalliobaanoille (TM), niin ajelin kauniissa syyssäässä mm Kullaanvuorelle. Haunisilla tuli vastaan n 5-6 hlön porukka, jotka oli ehkä TVC:n kuskeja. Muutenkin ulkoilijoita näkyi paljon, Kullaanvuorella joku tuli juoksemalla vastaan SHORTSEISSA! Itsellä täyspitkät ajokamat ja hyljesukat jalassa - just tuntu pärjäävän 
> 
> Hyvää viikonlopunjatkoa kaikille - Simo



Sama porukka joka ajoi ohitseni Manhattanin kohdalla(?) Tien toiselta puolelta en ainakaan tunnistanut ainoatakaan kuskia.

----------


## peruspertti

Kalliobaanat korkattu. Tarttee tulla toistekin. Ehkä seuraavalla kerralla ilman 40 km lämmittelyä. Kiitos Juhalle hienosti vedetystä lenkistä, lenkkeineen ja kukkoineen.

----------


## HAK

> Vaikkei tämä olekaan "kuka ajoi silloin siellä"-topiikki, niin kuka/ketkä mahtoi tulla tänään Haunisten altaalla vastaan? Kun en uskaltanut huonolla kunnolla lähteä kalliobaanoille (TM), niin ajelin kauniissa syyssäässä mm Kullaanvuorelle. Haunisilla tuli vastaan n 5-6 hlön porukka, jotka oli ehkä TVC:n kuskeja. Muutenkin ulkoilijoita näkyi paljon, Kullaanvuorella joku tuli juoksemalla vastaan SHORTSEISSA! Itsellä täyspitkät ajokamat ja hyljesukat jalassa - just tuntu pärjäävän 
> 
> Hyvää viikonlopunjatkoa kaikille - Simo



Kyllä varmaan oli TVC-jengi, ainakin ovat fbssä hehkuttaneet  :Hymy:  :
http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...d5mnofrb1gofrb

----------


## SuperD

Mää olen ollut tänään liikenteessä mm. Manhattanilla, Kullaanvuorella ja Haunisissa. Mutta ei munsta viiden kuskin porukkaa saa  :Hymy:

----------


## Sti

> Mää olen ollut tänään liikenteessä mm. Manhattanilla, Kullaanvuorella ja Haunisissa. Mutta ei munsta viiden kuskin porukkaa saa



Joo, se oli tuo Hannun laittama porukka- ei Jarista tuu viittä! Sulla muuten on vissiin vielä minun 29" sisuri?

----------


## Juice

> Mää olen ollut tänään liikenteessä mm. Manhattanilla, Kullaanvuorella ja Haunisissa. Mutta ei munsta viiden kuskin porukkaa saa



Niin kovin vaatimaton!

----------


## Matti H

Sillä aikaa kun muut nauttivat Kalliobaanoista minä kisailin Jämillä. Salsasta tuli aika verraton peli käyttötarkoitukseensa, kuskin reisiin vaan tarttis saada jerkkua että pitkistä välityksistä saisi hyödyt irti xc-kisakäytössä..

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Sillä aikaa kun muut nauttivat Kalliobaanoista minä kisailin Jämillä.



On se uljasta menoa.

----------


## Pihvi

Tänään 1,5h iltacyclo kuntoreiteillä ja hiekkateillä. Startti Kaarinan Honkkarilta klo 19. Lamppu matkaan mukaan.

----------


## Juice

> Sillä aikaa kun muut nauttivat Kalliobaanoista minä kisailin Jämillä. Salsasta tuli aika verraton peli käyttötarkoitukseensa, kuskin reisiin vaan tarttis saada jerkkua että pitkistä välityksistä saisi hyödyt irti xc-kisakäytössä..



Tossahan pääsee helpolla kun antaa vaan koiran vetää? :Hymy: 
Olishan se hienoa ollut ajella kalliobaanoja muttei sitä sitte tullu lähettyä. Oltiin just poikienkanssa pikkulenkillä.
Hauskaa sunnnuntaipäivää!

----------


## mijura

Päivää! 

Onko tänään päivällä Turun polkuja kolunnutta MTB konkaria seuraksi auringosta nauttimaan? Itsellä haaveena päättää lenkki saunaan Saaronniemen Saukkojen mestoilla 18:00 tai Ispoisten uimarannalla 19:00 aikaan. Lähteä voisi vaikka n. heti.

Ainiin muuten uskaltaako Ruissalossa ajaa metsässä luontopoluilla? Vai tuleeko kettutytöt syömään harrastajan elävältä?

----------


## MTB 50+

> Päivää! 
> 
> ...
> 
> Ainiin muuten uskaltaako Ruissalossa ajaa metsässä luontopoluilla? Vai tuleeko kettutytöt syömään harrastajan elävältä?



Isossa  osaa  Ruissaloa on pyörillä ajo kielletty poluilla. Nyt siellä on paljon ulkoilijoita, joten älä mene  sinne, kiitos !

----------


## mijura

Kiitos, Ruissalossa siis pysyttävä pyöräteillä. Enpä ollut huomannut kielto kylttejä, kun oon siellä koiria ulkoiluttanut. Onneksi kysyvä tietää.

----------


## fillaristi

> Sillä aikaa kun muut nauttivat Kalliobaanoista minä kisailin Jämillä. Salsasta tuli aika verraton peli käyttötarkoitukseensa, kuskin reisiin vaan tarttis saada jerkkua että pitkistä välityksistä saisi hyödyt irti xc-kisakäytössä..



Hieno kuva!! Vauhti välittyy loistavasti.

----------


## Matti H

> Hieno kuva!! Vauhti välittyy loistavasti.



Juu, kuvan ottanut Ville osaa.

----------


## fillaristi

> Juu, kuvan ottanut Ville osaa.



Juu, osaava on kameramies ollu. Hienosti jätetty koiralle juoksutilaa kuvan eteen. Yleensä immeiset rajaa nää kuvat ihan liian tiukaks ja tunnelma jää ahtaaks. Loisto-otos.

----------


## Miklo

Onko Raisiossa tai läntisessä Turussa jotain porukkaa ajelemassa viikonloppuisin mihin voisi lyöttäytyä mukaan?

----------


## MTB 50+

> Kiitos, Ruissalossa siis pysyttävä pyöräteillä. Enpä ollut huomannut kielto kylttejä, kun oon siellä koiria ulkoiluttanut. Onneksi kysyvä tietää.



Niillä luonnonsuojelualueilla ja sitten kävelyteiksi merkityillä reiteillä ei saa ajaa pyörällä. Kyllä niissä tauluissa  joku kielto  on merkittynä.
Tästä Kielletystä Metsästä väännettiin sen myyttisen Pönttömiehen kanssa joku vuosi sitten. Pönttömies voitti ;(

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Pönttömies voitti ;(



Joo, se ei edes perustellut mitään vaan sanoi, että jos me viedään juttu hallinto-oikeuteen, niin kyllä hän sitten perustelut keksii - ja, että hän ei ole vielä koskaan hävinnyt hallinto-oikeudessa. Harvinaisen jääräpäinen ja vallasta humaltunut tyyppi. Ruissalon suojeluarvot ovat yksi koppakuoriaislaji ja tammilehtoluonto. Tammilehdot ovat syntyneet hoidettuun metsään ja ovat nyt "suojeltuna" rämettymässä ja lahoamassa pystyyn. Pönttömies on taas kunnostautunut asentamalla satoja linnunpönttöjä suojelualueelle. Tietääkseni jotkut linnut syövät hyönteisiä ja varmaan myös koppakuoriaisia. Huom. vertaa suojeluarvot?!? Ja se saatanan renkailta suojeltu polkukin on pinnattu osittain sepelillä suojelun jälkeen. Kukakohan sen Ruissalon ainoan jarrutusjäljen on jäkäläkalliolle aikanaan jarruttanut, kun pönttömiäs oli siitä niin suivaantunut.

----------


## HAK

> Onko Raisiossa tai läntisessä Turussa jotain porukkaa ajelemassa viikonloppuisin mihin voisi lyöttäytyä mukaan?



Näitä ryhmiä on niin monta. 
Ei auta kuin seurailla tätä foorumia ja fb:n puolella myös julkisia ryhmiä Turun alueella on ainakin MTB-Turku ja Toimintatorstai (tosin siinä ikäraja 40+), noihin voi myös liittyä.
Sitten on vielä suljettuja ryhmiä saman asian tiimoilta.
Ja jos haluaa liittyä seuraan, ainakin TVC ajaa joitain maasturilenkkejä, ehkä vähän iisimpiä reittejä.
MTB-Turun foorumille ja fb-ryhmään voi aivan hyvin heittää omaa ehdotusta ajasta ja paikasta viikonloppuisin ja muulloinkin. Ainakin hyvän sään sattuessa seuraa voipi hyvinkin löytyä.

----------


## Starfury

> Toimintatorstai (tosin siinä ikäraja 40+)..



Hmm.. Ilmeisesti tämä on hieman häilyvä. Koska kyllä sielä alle 40-vuotiaitakin mukana lenkeillä on ollut, mutta tosiaan, porukka taitaa olla hieman keski-iältään vanhempaa, kuin MTB-turun lenkeillä, mitä nyt molemmista porukoista muutamia henkilöitä tiedän.

----------


## kevytlenkki

Vai on kielletty ajaa ruissalon luontopoluilla. No onneksi tuli ajettua ne uudella mankelilla läpi jo kertaalleen.
Mitään selkeitä kieltoja missään en ole koskaan nähnyt. Koirankin kanssa on kävelty siellä pitkin poikin jo monta vuotta ja tauluissakin lukee vain, että koirat pidettävä kytkettynä.

Mistä tällainen bönthömies on saanut valtuutuksen ja miksi kieltoja ei ole missään näkyvillä? Vai onko asia niin ettei mitään virallista kieltoa ole koskaan tullutkaan, mutta uho on kova. Hallinto-oikeuteen ja perustelut keksii... voi elämä.
Mitenköhän nämä säännöt sitten eroavat muista Turun alueen luontopoluista ja esimerkiksi Paavonpoluista joita olen aika pitkälti rassannut läpi. Onko luonnonsuojelualue se peruste? Entä missä kielletään luonnonsuojelualueella pyörällä ajo.
Nooh, pimeällä olen kuitenkin ainoa siellä metsässä muiden metsän eläinten seurana.

----------


## SuperD

Argh, ei taas puida Ruissalon ajokieltoa. Google varmaan auttaa jos haluaa taustoja kaivella.
Pyörälläajon kieltävät kyltit nököttää luontopolun alussa

----------


## JanneR

> Mitenköhän nämä säännöt sitten eroavat muista Turun alueen luontopoluista ja esimerkiksi Paavonpoluista joita olen aika pitkälti rassannut läpi. Onko luonnonsuojelualue se peruste? Entä missä kielletään luonnonsuojelualueella pyörällä ajo.



Luonnonsuojelualueilla on voimassa omat, aluekohtaiset, järjestyssäännöt. Niissä voidaan erikseen määritellä mitä alueella saa ja ei saa tehdä. Muualla kuin luonnonsuojelualueilla ei voida kieltää mihinkään lakiin perustuen (ainoastaan pyytää) esim. ajamasta fillarilla.

Tässä esimerkkinä Kurjenrahkan järjestyssäännöt.

----------


## MTB 50+

Kyllä siellä  Ruissalossa aivan virallinen ja lainvoimainen kielto ja Pönttömies on ihan oikea  olemassa  oleva  virkamies, joka päätti asiasta.  JJ varmaankin muistaan Pönttömiehen oikean viran ja nimen. Itse en niitä enää  löytänyt.

Ensimmäinen lainvoimainen luonnonsuojelualueen ajokielto taisi  tulla  Nuuksioon kymmenkunat vuotta  sitten, Ruissalo oli suurinpiirtein seuraava  ja kaipa  niitä on lisääkin tullut.

Silloin  tätä  käytiin oikein ryhmällä  selvittämässä Pönttömiehen virastossa.

Kielto on voimassa ja pysyy - valitettavasti.

Jos joku haluaa  asiakseen ottaa, niin siitä yhteyttä  viranomaisiin ja sinne selvittämään. Se on kuin hakkaisi  päätä seinään.
Täällä palstalla  vihoittelu ei muuta  tilannetta eikä vaikuta  mihinkään.

----------


## Matti H

Ja jonkun kuulemani tarinan mukaanhan tämä kaikki lähti siitä, että joku oli sanonut pahasti jollekin, jolle pahasti sanominen oli ns. huonoa pr:ää.

Kokonaisvaltaista maastopyöräilykieltoakin Turun alueelle on vilauteltu. Jäitä hattuun!

----------


## makkeli

Laittakaa joku kuva siitä kieltokyltistä. En mä netistä niitä sääntöjä löydä virallisena. Löytyy vain käyttö- ja hoitosuunnitelma sekä kaupungin sivuilta "sovelletut" säännöt. Kun ei muista ulkoa lukiko siinä kielletty vaiko ei sallittu.

Sen ainakin muistan, että edellä olevien määräysten estämättä saa olemassa olevia polkuja käyttää ja hoitaa (oma mielipide, tee hoitotoimenpiteet pimeässä ja huonossa kelissä, ei aurinkoisena viikonloppuna).

----------


## JanneR

> Kokonaisvaltaista maastopyöräilykieltoakin Turun alueelle on vilauteltu. Jäitä hattuun!



Maallikon, vähäisen ja täysin epävirallisen, ymmärrykseni mukaan se olisi täysin mahdotonta. Edellyttäisi lakimuutosta. Nykyisellään ei ole keinoa kieltää maanomistajien puolesta, mitä mailla saa tehdä. Jokamiehenoikeudet onneksi ajavat asiassa edelle ettei se olisi mahdollista edes kaupungin mailla. Lisäksi, täällä on ajettu vuositolkulla (vuosikymmeniä?) valtion ja kaupungin mailla enduroa, että miten järkevältä toiminnalta spesifinen maastopyöräkielto näyttäisi, jos vieressä yhdet ajavat edelleen luvatta endurolla?

----------


## kevytlenkki

> Argh, ei taas puida Ruissalon ajokieltoa. Google varmaan auttaa jos haluaa taustoja kaivella.
> Pyörälläajon kieltävät kyltit nököttää luontopolun alussa



Argh ja kvg. Tulit kuitenkin puimaan. Olisit jättänyt väliin. Olen niitä kylttejä monesti lukenut eikä ole vieläkään pistänyt silmiini mitään kieltoa pyöräilystä. Pitänee lukea vielä kymmenennen kerran. Merkille olen laittanut ainoastaan polun ulkopuolella liikkumiskiellon pesintäaikana ja lemmikkien kytkennän. 





> Luonnonsuojelualueilla on voimassa omat, aluekohtaiset, järjestyssäännöt. Niissä voidaan erikseen määritellä mitä alueella saa ja ei saa tehdä. Muualla kuin luonnonsuojelualueilla ei voida kieltää mihinkään lakiin perustuen (ainoastaan pyytää) esim. ajamasta fillarilla.
> 
> Tässä esimerkkinä Kurjenrahkan järjestyssäännöt.







> Laittakaa joku kuva siitä kieltokyltistä. En mä netistä niitä sääntöjä löydä virallisena. Löytyy vain käyttö- ja hoitosuunnitelma sekä kaupungin sivuilta "sovelletut" säännöt. Kun ei muista ulkoa lukiko siinä kielletty vaiko ei sallittu.
> 
> Sen ainakin muistan, että edellä olevien määräysten estämättä saa olemassa olevia polkuja käyttää ja hoitaa (oma mielipide, tee hoitotoimenpiteet pimeässä ja huonossa kelissä, ei aurinkoisena viikonloppuna).




Meinasin kysyä, että missä vastaavat löytyy Ruissalon alueelle. Katoin uittu kuuklest. Täällähän ne.
"1. Alueella on kielletty

pyöräily maastossa ja poluilla (ei koske maastoon merkittyjä pyöräteitä)"

Mikä on sitten maastoon merkitty pyörätie? Siis tietääkseni siellä on tasan yksi pyörätie. Hiekkapinnoitteinen lenkkipolkukin on pelkästään jalankulkijoille. Vai onko sen lisäksi jotain maastoon merkittyjä reittejä?

Mulle tää oli kyllä koko paketti täysin uutta. Enkä jaksa mennä kenenkään bönthöäijän puheille tai ylipäätänsä tarkoitus ei ollut vääntää asiasta, että onko näin vai noin. Hakkaan päätä vaikka ennemmin tuolla maastossa kaatuilemalla sitten omaehtoisesti.
Mutta kiitos infosta.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Jokamiehenoikeuksien käytöstä ei saa aiheutua vähäistä suurempaa haittaa maan omistajalle.

----------


## MTB 50+

> Argh, ei taas puida Ruissalon ajokieltoa. Google varmaan auttaa jos haluaa taustoja kaivella.
> Pyörälläajon kieltävät kyltit nököttää luontopolun alussa



Tunkio  haisee pahemmalle  kun  sitä pöyhii.

Antaa  olla  ja  jätetään Pönttömies Kiellettyyn Metsään ripustelemaan  niitä 500 pönttöään.

----------


## MTB 50+

> Jokamiehenoikeuksien käytöstä ei saa aiheutua vähäistä suurempaa haittaa maan omistajalle.



Ja  tämä  antaa  viranomaiselle  mahdollisuuden kieltää  maastopyöräily miltein  missä tahansa. Se on hyvä muistaa, kun  rymyää  maastossa !

Pönttömies  määritti  maastopyöräily  näin_" mekaanisella  kulkuneuvolla  tapahtuvaa  liikkumista maastossa".
_Tuo avaa  mielenkiintoiset mahdollisuudet kaikenlaisten kuvien maalailuun.

Ylikohtelias ja  ystävällinen on paras maastossa  olla, että kiellot  rajoittuvat minimiin.

----------


## makkeli

> Meinasin kysyä, että missä vastaavat löytyy Ruissalon alueelle. Katoin uittu kuuklest. Täällähän ne.
> "1. Alueella on kielletty
> 
> pyöräily maastossa ja poluilla (ei koske maastoon merkittyjä pyöräteitä)"



Joo nuo mäkin löysin, mutta muistini mukaan siellä virallisessa kyltissä ei lue asiat noilla sanoilla. Noista säännöistä puuttuvat kaikki pykäläviittauksetkin.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Ei virannomaisen mielivaltaan tarvitse alistua, mutta kansan enemmistöä on syytä kunnioittaa.

----------


## Ulla

En ole useaan vuoteen käynyt Ruissalossa (enkä mene), mutta taikasanat olen pällistellyt kyltistä. Hämärästi muistelen, että valokuvakin olisi kyltistä otettu, Pave?

Ajetaan muualla, ei siellä ole mitään erikoista nähtävää tai koettavaa.

----------


## kevytlenkki

> Joo nuo mäkin löysin, mutta muistini mukaan siellä virallisessa kyltissä ei lue asiat noilla sanoilla. Noista säännöistä puuttuvat kaikki pykäläviittauksetkin.



Eli sitten mun muistikuvat noista kylteistä saattaa pitää hyvinkin paikkaansa, eli ei mainita pyöräilykieltoa. Pitää silti mennä tarkastamaan - pyörällä..  :Vink:  - pimeellä ... "Valvontatehtäviä"... 

"2.	Edellä olevien säännösten estämättä saadaan


liikkua alueella hoito- ja valvontatehtävissä myös liikkumiskiellon aikana sekä moottoriajoneuvoa ja polkupyörää käyttäen"


 :Vink:

----------


## makkeli

Sitten tais vielä olla kiinteistölle ajo sallittu. 

Kuuvassahan saa ihan laillisesti ajaa rinkulaa. Polku ei ole luonnonsuojelualueella ja kävelytien päissä ei ole sinistä pyöreätä jalankulkijamerkkiä. Lintutornin kohdalla mennään luonnonsuojelualueella, mutta kun se ei ole polkua eikä maastoa, niin ei taida olla pyöräily kielletty.

----------


## Matti H

> Ei virannomaisen mielivaltaan tarvitse alistua, mutta kansan enemmistöä on syytä kunnioittaa.



Näin. Ja toiseksi ei pidä olla kyse siitä, voinko MINÄ ajaa Ruissalossa, vaan siitä, miten siellä ajaminen vaikuttaa harrastajiin yleensä. Kannattaa vaan uskoa, että maastopyöräilyä isommatkin asiat on ihan marginaalia ja julkisuuteen tai päättäjien päihin voi eksyä ihan mitä vaan paskaa jonka perusteella yleinen asenne harrastustamme kohtaan muokkaantuu. Jokainen ajaa ihan missä haluaa, mutta vastuu on olemassa. Se vaan tässä individualismin huumassa usein unohtuu.

----------


## JanneR

> Ja  tämä  antaa  viranomaiselle  mahdollisuuden kieltää  maastopyöräily miltein  missä tahansa. Se on hyvä muistaa, kun  rymyää  maastossa !



Sopiiko udella, että millä asiantuntemuksella tämän varmana esittämäsi  johtopäätöksen teit? Se mitä olen itse noita asetuksia tavannut, niin ei  anna mitenkään sellaista kuvaa, että tuo olisi mahdollista noin  yleisellä tasolla, ja tuolla verukkeella. Enkä ymmärrä miten se asia vieläkään kuuluisi  viranomaisille - yksittäiselle maanomistajalle, mahdollisesti. Miten  käytännössä maanomistaja asiassa voisi edetä vai voiko? - En  tiedä.

On aika tulkinnanvaraista myös, että koska vähäistä  suurempi haitta on tapahtunut. Esimerkiksi kaikki luontoyrittäjät  toimivat jokamiehenoikeuden puitteissa, eikä sitä ole toistaiseksi  kyseenalaistettu.

----------


## marmar

> Näin. Ja toiseksi ei pidä olla kyse siitä, voinko MINÄ ajaa Ruissalossa, vaan siitä, miten siellä ajaminen vaikuttaa harrastajiin yleensä. Kannattaa vaan uskoa, että maastopyöräilyä isommatkin asiat on ihan marginaalia ja julkisuuteen tai päättäjien päihin voi eksyä ihan mitä vaan paskaa jonka perusteella yleinen asenne harrastustamme kohtaan muokkaantuu. Jokainen ajaa ihan missä haluaa, mutta vastuu on olemassa. Se vaan tässä individualismin huumassa usein unohtuu.



Täytyy tässä hiukan kommentoida aloittelijan näkövinkkleistäkin asioita. Kesällä päätin poiketa pitkän tauon jälkeen uudelleen metsän puolelle fillarilla. Asuinpaikka oli vaihtunut ja Vastaan tuli kieltomerkki toisensa jälkeen. Tuntui, että niitä kieltoja on kaikki nurkat täynnä. Kieltomerkeistä harmistuneena aloin hakemaan ratkaisua ongelmaan netistä, josta löytyi MTB-turku ja porukkalenkit. Noilla lenkeillä opin sen, että sitä luvalistakin polkua kyllä riittää - vielä. Olen samaa mieltä siitä, että ei kannata huonontaa vielä tällä hetkellä hyviä maastopyöräilymahdollisuuksia Turun ympäristössä ärsyttämällä turhaan tahoja, jotka voivat vaikuttaa kielteisesti ko mahdollisuuksiin.

Tuo torstailenkkikuvio on joka suhteessa todella mahtava.Toivottavasti porukkaa riittää jatkossakin vetämään lenkkejä ja uusien kannattaa ehdottomasti lähteä mukaan katsomaan menoa. Aloittelijalle ylivoimaisesti paras tapa päästä lajiin sisälle ja oppia uusia polkuja.

----------


## makkeli

> Vastaan tuli kieltomerkki toisensa jälkeen. Tuntui, että niitä kieltoja on kaikki nurkat täynnä.



Missä on kieltomerkkejä muualla kuin luonnonsuojelualueilla?

36 § (23.6.2005/506) 
Kieltotaulut

Maa- tai vesialueelle ei saa pystyttää sellaista kulkemisen, maihinnousun tai muun jokamiehen oikeuden käyttämisen kieltävää taulua, jonka asettamiseen ei ole lakiin nojautuvaa perustetta.

----------


## marmar

> On aika tulkinnanvaraista myös, että koska vähäistä  suurempi haitta on tapahtunut. Esimerkiksi kaikki luontoyrittäjät  toimivat jokamiehenoikeuden puitteissa, eikä sitä ole toistaiseksi  kyseenalaistettu.



On kyseenalaistettu. Olen lukenut mielestäni merkittävän määrän juttuja lehdistä, jossa kyseenalaistetaan ko. toiminta. Jopa lakialoitteen tekemisestä yritystoiminan kieltämiseksi on ollut maininta useammassa yhteydessä. Suurimpana ajurina marjoista tai ratsastuksesta elantonsa saavat. Muistaakseni asiaa on käsitelty ihan yleisradion ohjelmissakin. On jokaisesta jokamiehenoikeuden käyttäjästä kiinni säilyykö ne nykyisenlaisena vai ei. Jos jokamiehenoikeutta aletaan tavalla taikka toisella väärinkäyttämään, niin rajoituksia tulee aivan varmasti lisää. Kyse on vain siitä kuinka laajoja ne ovat ja kuinka määrätietoisesti joku aisasta kimpaatunut ajaa asiaansa. Pahimmissa skenaanrioissa sekä ratsastus, pyöräily, että kaikki yritystoiminta suljettaisiin kokonaan jokamiehen oikeuden ulkopuolelle. Jokainen voi omalta osaltaan vaikuttaa siihen, että rajoitusintoiset eivät saa lisää vettä myllyynsä. Toistaiseksi vielä jokamiehenoikeus on vienyt voiton ja rajoitukset eivät ole toteutuneet. Innokkaita rajoittajia on tässä maassa yllättävän paljon. Ei kannata aliarvioda heidän voimaansa päätöksentekoprosessissa.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

En myöskään ymmärrä, että miksi sinne Ruissaloon pitäisi mennä ajamaan vaikkei loukkaisi ketään tai pilaisi mitään. Siellä nyt vaan sattuu olemaan täysin laillisesti asetettu pyöräilykielto luonnonsuojelualueen metsissä ja poluilla, vaikkei sen tarpeellisuudesta tai mielekkyydestä samaa mieltä olisikaan. Kyllä se kielto on niihin kyltteihinkin kirjoitettu eikä huono lukeminen poista kiellon olemassaoloa. Lisäksi täytyy kyllä todeta, ettei Ruissalossa ole mitään maastopyöräilyllisesti erityisen kiintoisaa, joten sieltä voi hyvin pysyä poissa. Ajopaikkoja löytyy kyllä muualta. Lisäksi kun kaupunki ja ympäristökeskus ovat suuressa viisaudessaan sitä mieltä, että on parempi liikkua siellä autolla, niin tehdään sitten niin jos sinne on ihan pakko päästä. Pyörällä Ruissaloon saa mennä tasan kahta väylää pitkin - joko jalankulkijoiden täyttämää Rantapromenadia tai autoille varattua mutkaista Ruissalon puistotietä pitkin. Ei noista kumpikaan sovellu järjellisesti polkupyöräilyyn ainakaan sesonkiaikoina. Kuva kylteistä ja muutakin tarinaa löytyy MTB-Turun noin tuhatsivuisesta arkistosta (kun en näköjään ole muistanut vielä tuhota). Aiheeseen liittyvät jutut alkavat 2006 lokakuun lopulta ja kuva kylteistä löytyy ainakin päiväyksellä 22.4.2011. Että ei muuta kuin kiinnostuneet iltasatuja lukemaan...

Sitten oli juttua eri lenkkiporukoista. En tiedä onko monellakaan porukalla niin tarkkaa kuka sinne menee ajamaan. MTB-Turku koittaa tarjota maastopyöräilyä ikään, sukupuoleen yms katsomatta. Kaikki ovat tervetulleita ja ikämiehiäkin porukasta löytyy. Henkilökohtaisesti pidän vähän harmillisena, että nykyään on niin monia pieniä sisäpiiriporukoita. Toki ymmärrän että kaverien kanssa on kiva polkea eikä siinä sinällään mitään pahaa ole. Toisaalta taas lenkkikaverin löytäminen vaikeutuu, kun pirstaloidaan tämä homma liian pieniksi paloiksi. Mielestäni isommasta porukasta saataisiin kerättyä tasapäisempiä pieniä porukoita aina tarvittaessa. Ehkä tämä on vain idealistin toiveunta. Täällä MTB-Turun alla kuitenkin ihan kuka vaan saa ilmoitella/kerätä ihan millaisia porukkalenkkejä tahansa. MTB-Turkuhan on täysin epämuodollinen ryhmä maastopyöräilystä  kiinnostuneita ihmisiä - meillä ei ole virallista organisaatiota tai  pääsyvaatimuksia. Erittäin tervetulleita ovat myös vain tietyntyylisille kuskeille  soveliaat lenkkikutsut eli MTB-Turun alle mahtuu myös lenkkejä joissa  vaaditaan torstailenkistä parempaa vauhtia, kuntoa tai taitoa.  Erityistoiveista on hyvä ilmoittaa lenkkikutsuissa ja tällä erää niitä tunnutaan noudattavankin oikein hyvin. Pari porukkalenkkiä pohjalle, niin oppii tuntemaan porukkaa ja suhteuttamaan omaa ajotaitoa muihin - sen jälkeen voi miettiä mille lenkeille on kykeneväinen osallistumaan. Tämä tarkoittaa siis sitä, että Raision suunnallakin ajetaan lenkkiä heti kun joku sellaisen kutsuu koolle. Itse olen Kerttulasta muutamia lenkkejä vetänyt ja varmasti niitä tulee harvakseltaan jatkossakin.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Hämärästi muistelen, että valokuvakin olisi kyltistä otettu, Pave?



Se taisi olla mun kuva, mutta se ei ole enää netissä jalbun-softan päätettyä ensin poistaa kaiken muun mun kotisivuilta ja vasta sitten ladata aikomani uudet kuvat.  :Vihainen: 
Kyltti on Ruissalossa ja siinä on pyöräily mainittu, se on varma.

Muistatte ehkä, että meillä on edelleen käyttämättä mahdollisuus ottaa Turun kaupungin johonkin puutarhuriin vai mikä puiston hoitaja se oli, ja sopia noista maastoon merkityistä pyöräteistä. Kyllä se Ympäristökeskuksen ylitarkastaja silloin piti mahdollisena, että muutama vähän isompi polku voisi olla sallittu myös pyörille. Me oltiin silloin niin tyrmättyjä, ettei muruset jaksaneet kiinnostaa. Joku selkeäsanainen, kohtelias ja pitkäpinnainen voisi yrittää tehdä asialle jotain. Minä en enää kuulu mihinkään noista kategorioista.

Sitten jokaisen olisi syytä lukea Ympäristöministeriön tuore julkaisu jokamiehenoikeuksista. Se on ilmaiseksi ladattavissa täältä (2kpl pdf):
http://www.ymparisto.fi/default.asp?...lan=fi&clan=fi

Opas on erittäin perusteellinen ja kaikin puolin selkeä ja oikeudenmukainen. Ei pitäisi jäädä mitään epäselvää mitä jokamieheoikeuksilla saa ja ei saa tehdä. Kansallispuistojen pyöräilykiellot ovat edelleen perusteettomia ja ristiriidassa tuon oppaan kanssa, mutta kun niistä on jo virannomaispäätös, niin periaatteessa niitä pitäisi noudattaa.

----------


## MTB 50+

> Sopiiko udella, että millä asiantuntemuksella tämän varmana esittämäsi  johtopäätöksen teit? Se mitä olen itse noita asetuksia tavannut, niin ei  anna mitenkään sellaista kuvaa, että tuo olisi mahdollista noin  yleisellä tasolla, ja tuolla verukkeella. Enkä ymmärrä miten se asia vieläkään kuuluisi  viranomaisille - yksittäiselle maanomistajalle, mahdollisesti. Miten  käytännössä maanomistaja asiassa voisi edetä vai voiko? - En  tiedä.
> 
> On aika tulkinnanvaraista myös, että koska vähäistä  suurempi haitta on tapahtunut. Esimerkiksi kaikki luontoyrittäjät  toimivat jokamiehenoikeuden puitteissa, eikä sitä ole toistaiseksi  kyseenalaistettu.



Ei  minulla sen  suurempaa  asiantuntemusta asiasta ole. Kolmenkymmenen vuoden kokemus  maastopyöräilystä, kymmenkunta vuotta paikallisen pyöräilyseuran johtokunnassa, viisi vuotta SPU:n työvalikunnassa, ehkäpä tuossa on jotain oppinut.

Nuuksioon ajettiin yhtä aikaa ehkä noin 5 ... 8 vuotta  sitten kieltoa maastopyöräilylle, ratsastamiselle ja rekikoirille. Hyvin innokkaasti sitä ajettiin ja pääosin kiellot menivät läpi ja ovat lainvoimaisia. Olin tuossa prosessissa hiukan mukana kieltoja vastustamassa ihan virallisella  tasolla. Kyllä tuossa  hyvin voimakkaasti  kyseenalaistettiin varsin hyvin tuntemani luontoyrittäjän toiminta  Nuuksion alueella. Siis rekikoirilla ajo järven jäällä  pyrittiin kieltämään.

Ruissalon  kieltoja yritimme estää yrittämällä neuvotella tämän pönttömiehen kanssa ( MattiS2, JJ ja minä ). Neuvottelu oli täysin toivoton.

Näitä kieltoja ajavat usein tahot, joilla on mahdollisuus, taito  ja kanavat vaikuttaa.  Jos tuohon yhdistetään vielä palava halu, niin tuloksia  syntyy.

Maastopyöräiljät  ovat todellakin marginaaliryhmä, jonka toimintaa on helppo rajoittaa  vaikka kuinka tolkuttomilla perusteilla.

Kyseessä ei osaltani  ole  johtopäätös vaan kokemus. Hyvä  näitä kieltoja, yrittää  vastustaa, mutta tämä ei ole se  foorumi, missä saadaan tuloksia aikaan.

----------


## HAK

> ...... pönttömiehen kanssa ( MattiS2, JJ ja minä ). ...



Satun tuntemaan MattiS2:n, JJ:n ja sinut, mutta kuka kumma on pönttömies?

----------


## Ulla

Älä turhaan lausu Pönttömiehen nimeä.

----------


## marmar

> Muistatte ehkä, että meillä on edelleen käyttämättä mahdollisuus ottaa Turun kaupungin johonkin puutarhuriin vai mikä puiston hoitaja se oli, ja sopia noista maastoon merkityistä pyöräteistä. Kyllä se Ympäristökeskuksen ylitarkastaja silloin piti mahdollisena, että muutama vähän isompi polku voisi olla sallittu myös pyörille. Me oltiin silloin niin tyrmättyjä, ettei muruset jaksaneet kiinnostaa. Joku selkeäsanainen, kohtelias ja pitkäpinnainen voisi yrittää tehdä asialle jotain. Minä en enää kuulu mihinkään noista kategorioista.



Pistetään korvan taakse. Mun pinna varmaan riittäisi, mutta pelkän Ruissalon takia ei taida motivaatio riittää. Paikka on mun asuinalueelta katsottuna hiukan väärällä puolella kaupunkia ja en ole niin paljoa Ruissaloa kolunnut, että olisin nähnyt siellä jotain sellaista jonka takia olisin valmis näkemään niin paljon vaivaa. Jos samaan nippuun saisi kasattua jonkun fiksun määrän muita ulkoilureittien pätkiä, joilta yrittäisi saada kiellot pois, niin saattaisi jopa maksaa vaivan. Tuollaisen asian menestyksekäs eteenpäinvieminen vaatisi kuitenkin minimissäänkin useiden päivien pohjatyön alle ja kun aika on tiukilla, niin taidan viettää nuokin päivät mieluummin pyörän selässä sallituilla poluilla. Eka sallittu polku on mun kotiovelta 50m päässä ja jos siirtymä lasketaan tietä pitkin, niin Ruissaloa lähempänä niitä on arviolta satoja kilometrejä. Asun sentään linnuntietä alle 10 km päässä Turun kauppatorilta. Ongelma mulla vaan on, että tiedän ylettömän määrän polunpätkiä, mutta fiksujen reittien muodostaminen on vielä haasteellista.

Tavoitteena on alkaa kartoittamaan polkuja järjestelmällisesti openstreetmapin avulla. Joku onkin laittanut sinne Turun polkuja, joita on ajettu porukkalenkeilläkin mutta paljon, hyvin paljon puuttuu varsinkin kun mennään ympäristökuntiin. Mitä useampi lähtisi talkoisiin mukaan, niin sitä nopeammin saataisiin kattava polkukartta aikaiseksi.

----------


## MTB 50+

Pönttömies  on myyttinen hahmo, joka liikkuu Kielletyssä Metsässä. Joskus  hän poistuu sieltä ja liikkuu  joukossamme kuin kuka tahansa  meistä.

JJ:n erikoisystävä, jonka kanssa ei minunkaan pinna kestä neuvotella.

Työelämässä  hän on / oli ympäristökeskuksen  ylitarkastaja, joka kertoi samalla henkäyksellä ripustaneensa 500 linnunpönttöä Ruissalon luonnonsuojelualueelle ja kieltävänsä maastopyöräilyn siellä. Molemmissa  hommissa hän onnistui.

----------


## MTB 50+

MarMar, piirtelin joskus  jollekin karttapohjalle ison osan itäpuolen poluista. Yritän etsiä ne koneelta ja laittaa sinulle  sähköpostiin.
Kyllä ne yhä edelleen suurinpiirtein oikein ovat.

----------


## HAK

Aika pieni alue on nuo suojellut lehdot Ruissalossa: http://www05.turku.fi/ruissalo/luonn...lualueet.shtml

Ja niidenkin läpi menevillä pyöräteillä saa pyöräillä.

Kaikki lenkille vaan.

----------


## heccu

> Pönttömies  on myyttinen hahmo, joka liikkuu Kielletyssä Metsässä. Joskus  hän poistuu sieltä ja liikkuu  joukossamme kuin kuka tahansa  meistä.
> 
> JJ:n erikoisystävä, jonka kanssa ei minunkaan pinna kestä neuvotella.
> 
> Työelämässä  hän on / oli ympäristökeskuksen  ylitarkastaja, joka kertoi samalla henkäyksellä ripustaneensa 500 linnunpönttöä Ruissalon luonnonsuojelualueelle ja kieltävänsä maastopyöräilyn siellä. Molemmissa  hommissa hän onnistui.



olen suurella mielenkiinnolla lukenut tämänpäiväistä keskustelua palstallanne. ihmettelen että mitenkä luonnonsuojelualueelle saa ripustaa linnunpönttöjä, se ei ole mielestäni luonnonsuojelua että esim tässä tapauksessa kolopesijäkantaa yritetään kasvattaa keinotekoisesti.

onnea "taisteluunne".

----------


## HAK

Heh, heh, Heccu.
Me täällä reservaatissa yritetään suojella kaikenlaisia ötököitä, jotta turvataan teille pääkaupunkilaisille geeniperimää.

Ja toisekseen tuo pönttömies jää tiheydessä kirkkaasti toiseksi, mulla on Vehmaalla 2500 neliöllä ainakin 30 pönttöä. Sen minkä telkät ja muu pienemmät ehtii munimaan, näädät ja muut pedot napsii.

Hyvä, kun joku jaksaa seurata näitä ikuisia taistoja.  :Vink: 
Kuluu se aika näinkin Mammuttiin ja Kuruun valmistauduttaessa. Siellä nähdään.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Älä turhaan lausu Pönttömiehen nimeä.



Ei tämä ole pönttömies, vaan sehän on juuri se mies, jonka kanssa voi neuvotella Ruissalon suojelualueen polunpätkien avaamisesta maastopyöräilykäytöön.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> MarMar, piirtelin joskus  jollekin karttapohjalle ison osan itäpuolen poluista. Yritän etsiä ne koneelta ja laittaa sinulle  sähköpostiin.
> Kyllä ne yhä edelleen suurinpiirtein oikein ovat.



Mulla on edelleen tallessa puhtaaksi piirrettynä sun, mun ja monelta muultakin saadut polkukartat melkein koko Turusta. Saa sähköpostilla paluupostina: juha.jokila@dnainternet.net
Vanhojahan nuo ovat, mutta se lisää vaan seikkailua kun polku päättyy jonkun omakotitalon seinään tai häviää heinikkoiselle harvennushakkuulle.

----------


## mijura

> Tavoitteena on alkaa kartoittamaan polkuja järjestelmällisesti openstreetmapin avulla. Joku onkin laittanut sinne Turun polkuja, joita on ajettu porukkalenkeilläkin mutta paljon, hyvin paljon puuttuu varsinkin kun mennään ympäristökuntiin. Mitä useampi lähtisi talkoisiin mukaan, niin sitä nopeammin saataisiin kattava polkukartta aikaiseksi.



Jep hieno homma, itsekin pistin heti ensimmäiset kaksi Torstailenkkiä sinne jakoon. Kävivät Heiaheian kautta, mutta näyttivät kohtuu ehjiltä edelleen. Onko jotain Tagia tai hakukeinoa, jolla tuolta voisi löytää ko polut. Itse laitoin tageiksi paikkakunnan ja maan sekä "MTB trails". Ehkä joku parempi keino on löytämiseen.

----------


## makkeli

Mä tuossa juuri harjoittelin 60:n gpx-filun pyöritystä. Nyt taisi löytyä softat, joilla saa mergettyä erilliset fileet ja softa jolla editoida turha tauhka pois. Lopputulos oli silti 10 megainen gpx-jättiläinen. Oli muuten aika kivan näköinen kartalla, ei paljon karttaa alta näkynyt.

Ajattelin tässä pikku hiljaa exportata noin 180 täpärillä ajettua reittiä ja tehdä ne megareitiksi. Niin mikähän hyöty tästä olisi? Varmaan ainoa hyöty, että näkisi missä ei ole polkuja  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## HAK

Helsingissä kelpaa ajella kartankin kanssa.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## JanneR

En muista enää kuka, mutta joku foorumilta oli todella ansioituneesti piirtänyt itäisen Turun polkuja OpenStreetMapsiin.

Mä oon pitkään sitä karttapalvelua mietiskellyt ja vähän puuhastellutkin maastokartan päälle, mutta se on jäänyt edellisen työnantajani haltuun, että pitäisi taas pystyttää ympäristökin uudestaan, jos sitä haluisi jatkokehittää (PostgreSQL, PostGIS, Tomcat, Geoserver, OpenLayers). Nyt olisi se MML:n maastokarttakin lisenssimaksutonta, niin voisi huoletta käyttää.

----------


## marmar

> En muista enää kuka, mutta joku foorumilta oli todella ansioituneesti piirtänyt itäisen Turun polkuja OpenStreetMapsiin.
> 
> Mä oon pitkään sitä karttapalvelua mietiskellyt ja vähän puuhastellutkin maastokartan päälle, mutta se on jäänyt edellisen työnantajani haltuun, että pitäisi taas pystyttää ympäristökin uudestaan, jos sitä haluisi jatkokehittää (PostgreSQL, PostGIS, Tomcat, Geoserver, OpenLayers). Nyt olisi se MML:n maastokarttakin lisenssimaksutonta, niin voisi huoletta käyttää.



Juu sitä katsoinkin ja ajattelin jatkaa pidemmälle itään. Toisaalta openstreetmapin taitaa saada esim. androidilla sopvalla softalla reitittäväksi, eli autonavin tyylin opastusta seuraavasta oikealle. En ole vielä päässyt kokeilussa niin pitkälle. Ideana saada openstreetmapilla polkukartta, johon PC:llä mukavat reitit pohjalle ja kännykkä tankoon naviksi. Ei tarvi sitten enää miettiä, että mihin tästä risteyksestä mentiinkään. Helpottasi kummasti nöösiä pimeässä.

----------


## heccu

> Heh, heh, Heccu.
> Me täällä reservaatissa yritetään suojella kaikenlaisia ötököitä, jotta turvataan teille pääkaupunkilaisille geeniperimää.



huoh! sitähän me täällä just pelätään.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## marmar

Kiitoksia tarjouksesta kaikille reittejä tarjoillelle. Reittejä ja mahdollisia GPX-filuja voi lähetellä osoitteeseen maastopyoraily[a)gmail.com. Gmailiin taitaa mahtua aika isojakin tiedostoja, eli koon ei pitäisi olla ongelma. OPenstreetmappiin en tuuttaa mitään ennekuin kuin käyn ajamassa jäljet itse. Samalla arvoin polun tason, eli onko karttaan pirrettävän arvoinen. Eli projektini on vasta käynnistymässä ja jatkunee mahdollisesti vuosia. Tosiaan ei haittaa, jos on tiedot on vahoja tai puutteellisia. Umpikujaan ajetutkin tulee aikanaan kartalle. Helpottaa suunnistusta. Paperiversiosta skannatut tai valokuvatut kelpaa myös maniosti. Projekti tulee edistymään kohtuu hitaasti, koska käytettävissä oleva aika on varsin rajallinen.

----------


## HAK

> huoh! sitähän me täällä just pelätään.



Teillä on idän ja lännen uhat ja pohjoisen jääkarhut, ei ole helppoa. Mutta
tosipaikan tullen me joudutaan Ruotsiin, te pääsette sentään Viroon. 

PS. Lupasit muuten liittyä fb-MTBO-ryhmään, kun sellainen syntyy. Nyt on, jos et ole vielä kuullut.

----------


## kevytlenkki

Oho täällähän lähti noi Ruissalon keskustelut oikeen lentoon. Siis täysin vitsillä heitin, että menen sinne tarkastelemaan kylttejä kun ei oo silmään osunut nuo ko. tekstit fillaroinnista. Eikä kiinnosta lähteä koittamaan bönthömiehen auktoriteettia. Pelottavan kuuloinen virkapönttö. Ja kun on tosiaan kerran nuo polut jo kolunnut niin eipä sinne nyt enää tarvitse mennä. 
Hyvä, että tuli puheeksi niin sieltä on yksi asiaan perehtymätön fillaristi taas pois. Kenties keskustelun myötä myös muutama muu uusi maastopyöräilijä.
Asia loppuunkäsitelty.

---

Oon myös ite kyselly vähän sellaisen kollektiivisen reittipankin perään täällä muutamaan otteeseen, mutta en tiedä onko tärkeää välttämättä saada ihan tarkkoja piirtoviivoja kaikilta metsätaipaleilta. Niitä on kuitenkin todella hankala seurata ajon aikana kuten tässäkin jo mainittiin. Ja viehän se vähän hohtoa touhusta kun ajamisesta tuleekin navigointia. Olisikohan ideaa sellaisessa yksinkertaistetussa kartassa, mistä näkee vain polun alkupäitä, tärkeimpiä risteyksiä ja polun loppupäitä / liittymiä siirtymille? Eksyilemällä ne parhaimmat paikat kuitenkin yleensä löytyy, mutta olisi mielekästä löytää ne polkujen alkupäät. Polku vie useimmiten sitten perille ... tai eksyksiin. Näin vältyttäisiin överimäärältä dataa kartalla ja myös eri formaattien aiheuttamalta sekamelskalta. On varmasti myös niin montaa eri alustaa ja vempelettä joita käytetään niin tässä voisi mahdollisesti toimia sellainen keep-it-simple lähestymistapa.

Sitten kun on tarpeeksi monta kertaa eksynyt niin kyllä ne reitit jää sinne lihasmuistiin ja osaa hieman soveltaa eri reittejä...  :Vink: 

Mutta mikäli tällaiseen yksityiskohtaiseen kartoitukseen ryhdytään iso peukku sille ja voin lähetellä myös omia eksymisiä.

---

Huomasin muuten, että nuo Vaarniemenkin mehtät on luonnonsuojelualuetta. Siellä saa kuitenkin toistaiseksi ajella ihan tavallisten säädösten puitteissa eli lyhyesti - huomioi luonnon. Toivottavasti bönthömies ei laajenna reviiriään naapurikuntiin.

----------


## MTB 50+

> olen suurella mielenkiinnolla lukenut tämänpäiväistä keskustelua palstallanne. ihmettelen että mitenkä luonnonsuojelualueelle saa ripustaa linnunpönttöjä, se ei ole mielestäni luonnonsuojelua että esim tässä tapauksessa kolopesijäkantaa yritetään kasvattaa keinotekoisesti.
> 
> onnea "taisteluunne".



Kysyin pönttömieheltä miten hän onnistui viemään pöntöt polkujen ulkopuolelle alueella, jossa  saa  liikkua  vain polulla, puihin, joihin ei saa ripustaa mitään...  jne

----------


## Juha Jokila

Mää tajusin just, että peruskartta-aineistohan on vapautettu maksuista, joten tuolla voi käydä ihmettelemässä työttömyyspäivärahalla käsin koottuja ja piirrettyjä vanhoja polkukarttoja vuodelta 2006.

----------


## Matti H

> Mää tajusin just, että peruskartta-aineistohan on vapautettu maksuista, joten tuolla voi käydä ihmettelemässä työttömyyspäivärahalla käsin koottuja ja piirrettyjä vanhoja polkukarttoja vuodelta 2006.



Nuo harjualueiden (Oripää, Hevonlinna) kartat herättää retkeilynhalua. Muistakko kun mä juttelin siitä suunnitelmasta pitkäksi ajeluksi harjanteita pitkin? ***** kun tuo karttapaikka lagittaa nykyään...

----------


## kevytlenkki

> Mää tajusin just, että peruskartta-aineistohan on vapautettu maksuista, joten tuolla voi käydä ihmettelemässä työttömyyspäivärahalla käsin koottuja ja piirrettyjä vanhoja polkukarttoja vuodelta 2006.



Kitooos! Mä lähen näillä infoilla eksyilemään uusille poluille.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Nuo harjualueiden (Oripää, Hevonlinna) kartat herättää retkeilynhalua. Muistakko kun mä juttelin siitä suunnitelmasta pitkäksi ajeluksi harjanteita pitkin? ***** kun tuo karttapaikka lagittaa nykyään...



En muista nyt mitään täsmällistä, mutta on jäänyt iteltäkin ajamatta vaikka ajamista varten nuo on aikanaan koottu. Säkylänharjulla olen käynyt pyörällä edes takaisin sen karttaan merkatun uran. Oli muutama hieno kohta, mutta muuten aika tylsää. Siis ei mitään varsinaista maastoajoa vaan polkee minkä jaksaa.

----------


## marmar

Kiitokset Juhalle hienoista kartoista. Pitäisköhän lähteä peräpyörän  kanssa kalliobaanoille ihmettelmään mitä kaikkea on matkan varrella jäänyt näkemättä.

Moniko muuten bongasi kalliobaanoilla reitin viereisessä lammessa uiskentelevan (muovi?)joutsenen? 
En  minä ainakaan ekalla kerralla. Toisella ajokerralla tarttui   välittömästi silmään, kun oli aikaa katsella ympärilleen. Lampi ja   joutsen näkyi erittäin hyvin reitille.





> Oon myös ite kyselly vähän sellaisen kollektiivisen reittipankin perään  täällä muutamaan otteeseen, mutta en tiedä onko tärkeää välttämättä  saada ihan tarkkoja piirtoviivoja kaikilta metsätaipaleilta. Niitä on  kuitenkin todella hankala seurata ajon aikana kuten tässäkin jo  mainittiin. Ja viehän se vähän hohtoa touhusta kun ajamisesta tuleekin  navigointia. Olisikohan ideaa sellaisessa yksinkertaistetussa kartassa,  mistä näkee vain polun alkupäitä, tärkeimpiä risteyksiä ja polun  loppupäitä / liittymiä siirtymille? Eksyilemällä ne parhaimmat paikat  kuitenkin yleensä löytyy, mutta olisi mielekästä löytää ne polkujen  alkupäät. Polku vie useimmiten sitten perille ... tai eksyksiin. Näin  vältyttäisiin överimäärältä dataa kartalla ja myös eri formaattien  aiheuttamalta sekamelskalta. On varmasti myös niin montaa eri alustaa ja  vempelettä joita käytetään niin tässä voisi mahdollisesti toimia  sellainen keep-it-simple lähestymistapa.
> 
> Sitten kun on tarpeeksi monta kertaa eksynyt niin kyllä ne reitit jää  sinne lihasmuistiin ja osaa hieman soveltaa eri reittejä... 
> 
> Mutta mikäli tällaiseen yksityiskohtaiseen kartoitukseen ryhdytään iso peukku sille ja voin lähetellä myös omia eksymisiä.
> 
> ---
> 
> Huomasin muuten, että nuo Vaarniemenkin mehtät on luonnonsuojelualuetta.  Siellä saa kuitenkin toistaiseksi ajella ihan tavallisten säädösten  puitteissa eli lyhyesti - huomioi luonnon. Toivottavasti bönthömies ei  laajenna reviiriään naapurikuntiin.



Itse olen niin huono suunnistaja, että vaikka tietäisin alkupään ja  olisin ajanut polun vielä kerran aikaisemin läpikin, niin seuraavalla  kerralla aja helposti jostain risteyksestä harhaan. Ja niitä  risteyksiähän riittää. Esimmerkkina vaikka HMP. Olen olut  porukkalenkeillä kesällä ainakin 4 kertaa mukana polun kiertämässä.  Polkun on ajettu molenpiin suuntiin. Silti syksyisessä iltahämärässä oli  pakko kaivaa navi taskusta parissa haarassa ja ihmetellä, että mihinkäs  sitä nyt ja ilman navia olin ainakin kerran arvannut väärin ja päätynyt  enneaikaisesti tielle. 

Tuo openstreetmap on toistaiseksi paras tietämäni alusta, mille ainakin  kuvittelen hetken harjoiteltuani osaavani tehdä polut asiallisesti ja se  tukee hyvin montaa navigointialustaa. Loin tunnarit ja kävin illalla  lisäämässä yhden uuden pyörätien ja poistamassa yhden rakentamisen alle  jääneen tien. Korjaus oli päivittynyt yön aikana oikein julkiseen  karttaan. Eli homma vaikuttaisi toimivan ja tiedon menevän jakoon  helposti.  Lisäksi simppeli viivakartta on luultavasti maastokarttaa  parempi navigoinnissa. Siinä ei ole liikkaa informaatiota. Jos pitää  alkaa lukemaan maastokartan informaatiota kännykän näytöltä, niin ei  onnistu multa vauhdissa. Pysähdyttäessä maastokartan voi ottaa vaikka  ilman polkuinformaatiota esille. Toki aina parempi, jos polut saa  maastokartallekin, mutta sitä en näe välttämättömyytenä. Noi Juhan  tulostettavat paperiversiot on loistavia oudommassa ympäristössä. Ne  toimii senkin jälkeen kun akku on navista kyykännyt. 
---
Kaarinassa ollaan suvaitsevaisempiä maastopyöräilijöitä kohtaan. Tällä ei ole ulkoilureiteilläkään pyöräilyn kieltäviä merkkejä.

----------


## Matti H

> Kaarinassa ollaan suvaitsevaisempiä maastopyöräilijöitä kohtaan. Tällä ei ole ulkoilureiteilläkään pyöräilyn kieltäviä merkkejä.



Kaarinassa on myös muutama paikka, joissa maastopyöräilyn on syytä tapahtua erittäin hienovaraisesti. Esimerkkinä vaikkapa Rauhalinnan-Voivalan-Tuorlan rantalehtojen polut ja linnanraunioiden viereisen Kappelimäen luonnonsuojelualue. Ei menetetä olemassa olevia etuja. Pönttöhenkilöitä liikkuu näissäkin metsissä.

----------


## marmar

> Kaarinassa on myös muutama paikka, joissa maastopyöräilyn on syytä tapahtua erittäin hienovaraisesti. Esimerkkinä vaikkapa Rauhalinnan-Voivalan-Tuorlan rantalehtojen polut ja linnanraunioiden viereisen Kappelimäen luonnonsuojelualue. Ei menetetä olemassa olevia etuja. Pönttöhenkilöitä liikkuu näissäkin metsissä.



Vaarniemen luonnonsuojelualueen kanssa vähän sama juttu. Olen kuullut pyöräilevien lasten törmäyksistä pyöräilyä vastustavien kanssa. On pidetty lapsille palopuheita kuinka alueella ei saa pyöräillä. 

Jos joku kuulee huhuakin että Kaarinassa suunnitellaan kieltoja, niin ottaisin tiedon mielelläni vastaan. Tämä on kuitenkin niin pieni pitäjä, että täällä vielä kuuluu jonkin verran asukkaan ääni ja olen tarvittaessa valmis yrittämään tuon äänen kuuluville saamisessa.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Peruskartta-aineistohan on vapautettu maksuista, joten *tuolla* voi käydä ihmettelemässä käsin koottuja ja piirrettyjä *vanhoja polkukarttoja vuodelta 2006*.



Tämä on jäänyt teiltä joiltain huomaamatta. Ei tarvi enää kysellä s-postilla kun voi kattoo suoraan tuolta. Ei sen puoleen, yli puolet porukasta ei ikinä kommentoinu mitään s-postillakaan kartat saatuaan...(: vaikka yli 50:lle ne olen lähettänyt vuosien varrella. Lämmin kiitos kiittäneille kuitenkin.

----------


## makkeli

Tässä tulee vähän mainosta, missä torstailenkit pyörivät. Heitin kartalle tämän vuoden torstailenkit, voi olla lipsahti mukaan joku solo-lenkkikin.

Vaikka taitaa olla mulla lähtöjä enemmän impparista, niin olen näkevinäni, että impparissa olisi enemmän reittivaihtoehtoja, tai sitten sattuma on vain ohjannut reitit näin.



PS. Runosmäen metsässä taitaa olla joku polku ajamatta, pilkistää kartta alta.

----------


## Teemu

En noilla porukkalenkeillä nyt liian montaa kertaa ole käyny, mutta semmoinen fiilis on, että Impparista lähdetään vähän rohkeammin kauemmas. Tuosta kartastakin näkyy, että esim. Halisiin asti ei tolpalta ole menty, vaikka sinne Hannunniityn tai Ravattulan kautta ihan inhimillisillä siirtymillä päästäisiinkin.

----------


## Matti H

Aamujaos ajeli kukoistusaikoinaan usein lenkkiä tolppa - Hannunniitty - Halinen - Keiterinmäki - Satiaismäki - Tammi - Marketannotko - HMP - järvi. Avantin laajettua tämä reitti on jäänyt ainakin minulta unholaan.

----------


## mijura

Forecan vähäisestä sateesta huolimatta ilmeisesti poluilla polkimet vatkaa ja kalliolla kolisee tänään? 

Itsellä on 17:00 - 17:45 kahvakuula ohjaus Hakapellonkatu 2 sella, joten siitä ajan sitten reippaasti Piispanristille. Eli en ihan kuuteen ehdi, mutta jos lähtijät voivat viitisen minuuttia odottaa niin matkaan haluaisin.

----------


## Lehisj

> Forecan vähäisestä sateesta huolimatta ilmeisesti poluilla polkimet vatkaa ja kalliolla kolisee tänään? 
> 
> Itsellä on 17:00 - 17:45 kahvakuula ohjaus Hakapellonkatu 2 sella, joten siitä ajan sitten reippaasti Piispanristille. Eli en ihan kuuteen ehdi, mutta jos lähtijät voivat viitisen minuuttia odottaa niin matkaan haluaisin.



Älä nyt turhaan Piispanristin Prismalle aja, kun se lähtö on Itäharjun Prisman tolpalta!

----------


## Pave

Kurkussa kaktus  :Irvistys:  ja autolla kauppareissun merkeissä liikkeellä, en ole tulossa tolpalle ainakaan ajoaikeissa.

Eilen kesken liukkaan kelin SS-harjoitustani tuli kaksi pariskuntaa (?) pyörineen vastaan Haunisteen altaan takasuoralla, en mielestäni tunnistanut?

----------


## HAK

> Kurkussa kaktus  ja autolla kauppareissun merkeissä liikkeellä, en ole tulossa tolpalle ainakaan ajoaikeissa.
> 
> Eilen kesken liukkaan kelin SS-harjoitustani tuli kaksi pariskuntaa (?) pyörineen vastaan Haunisteen altaan takasuoralla, en mielestäni tunnistanut?



En myöskään, kaktusta vähän joka puolella, mutta paranemaan päin.

Jos ukoilla oli kiiltävät Spessun Endurot niin sitten voisin arvata.

----------


## Pave

> Jos ukoilla oli kiiltävät Spessun Endurot niin sitten voisin arvata.



Nada, toisella herroista Felt Compulsion Rhythm, toisella rouvista taisi olla valkoinen Commencal Meta, muut pyörät eivät jääneet mieleen, jäykkäperiä? Oli vähän kuraa ja usvaa linsseissä...  :Vink:

----------


## marmar

> En noilla porukkalenkeillä nyt liian montaa kertaa ole käyny, mutta semmoinen fiilis on, että Impparista lähdetään vähän rohkeammin kauemmas. Tuosta kartastakin näkyy, että esim. Halisiin asti ei tolpalta ole menty, vaikka sinne Hannunniityn tai Ravattulan kautta ihan inhimillisillä siirtymillä päästäisiinkin.



Fiilis saattaa olla hyvinkin oikea. Impparin suunnasta on ollut pidempiä siirtymiä niillä lenkeillä, joilla olen ollut mukana. Mulla on taas aika vähän lähtöjä impparista, joten mun fiilis on aika epätarkka. Tuosta itäpuolelta puuttui ainakin se torstailenkki, jolla tapahtui ja sattui keskimääräistä enemmän. Suuntautui Luolavuoren ja Ilpoisten suuntaan. Kohtuullisilla siirtymillä itäpuolella saisi Halisten lisäksi vielä Kuusiston ja Vaarrniemen polut 3 tunnin lenkin piirin ja jotain taitaa löytyä ohikulkutien takaakin. Kyllä molemmin puolin Turkua polkua riittää.

----------


## TANUKI

Kiitos lenkkiseurasta! Ruuhkaa ei ollut, vain *mijura* ja minä.

----------


## bomba

> Ruuhkaa ei ollut, vain *mijura* ja minä.



Hyvä meininki! Ite jouduin kököttämään töissä. Mieluummin olisin ollut lenkillä.

Yritin lähteä iltakymmeneltä töiden jälkeen tavoittelemaan kurjuutta pimeään metsään kaatosateeseen koiran ja otsalampun kanssa. Sekin matka katkesi alkuunsa kun koira loukkasi vissiin jalkansa, ei suostunut enää juoksemaan. Ei mennyt ihan putkeen päivä. Onneksi on pannukakkua.

----------


## MTB 50+

> Aamujaos ajeli kukoistusaikoinaan usein lenkkiä tolppa - Hannunniitty - Halinen - Keiterinmäki - Satiaismäki - Tammi - Marketannotko - HMP - järvi. Avantin laajettua tämä reitti on jäänyt ainakin minulta unholaan.



Aamujaos ajelee itäpuolella pääosin yhden kuskin voimin. J

jos on kiinnostusta, niin  lauantaina voisi ajaa hitaan, pimeän ja  märän aamulenkin itäpuolella. Siinä joskus 05.30 startti Prisman tolpalta. Ajan kotimatkalla  sitä kautta, jos joku ilmoittauttuu mukaan. Sellaisen 3 ...4 h ajoaikaa  tuosta. Ja hyvin hidasta rämpimistä rytköissä.  

Onko muita valopäitä  lähdössä mukaan ?

----------


## marmar

> Aamujaos ajelee itäpuolella pääosin yhden kuskin voimin. J
> 
> jos on kiinnostusta, niin  lauantaina voisi ajaa hitaan, pimeän ja  märän aamulenkin itäpuolella. Siinä joskus 05.30 startti Prisman tolpalta. Ajan kotimatkalla  sitä kautta, jos joku ilmoittauttuu mukaan. Sellaisen 3 ...4 h ajoaikaa  tuosta. Ja hyvin hidasta rämpimistä rytköissä.  
> 
> Onko muita valopäitä  lähdössä mukaan ?



Tulisin, jos olisi valoa päässä. Mun kiinanvalot ovat seisseet jo kuukauden päivät kiinan postissa. Esimerkillisen huonoa tomintaa kiinan postilta. 

Täytynee rakennella jotain aamun valaisevaa. Hitaalla nopeudella perässä ajaen pärjännee hätätilassa mun nykyvaloillakin. Katsotaan aamulla tolpalla mitä olen saanut aikaiseksi.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Oliskos huomenna mitään sateetonta aikaikkunaa - perse ei muuten irtoa sohvasta. Ajatus oli, että vois vaikka kympiltä startata Ruskon K-marketilta. Kenties Maskun kautta Raisioon ja mitä sitä sitten jaksaakaan...

----------


## Mika.t

Mä  oon aamulla ainakin lähdössä jonnekkin ajamaan. Ruskolle vois tulla

----------


## makkeli

Lenkki kiinnostaa huomenna. On ajohaluja, kun yksi 90 minuutin rääpäisy vain tällä viikolla.

﻿

----------


## miku80

Itekki ajattelin heittää lenkkiä Luolavuori - Ala-Lemu akselilla ja lähtö olis siinä 10 aikaan pattilan juurelta jos joku haluaa lähteä mukaan.. Vauhti rauhallinen ja kesto 2,5 - 3h..

----------


## Takaratas

> Nada, toisella herroista Felt Compulsion Rhythm, toisella rouvista taisi olla valkoinen Commencal Meta, muut pyörät eivät jääneet mieleen, jäykkäperiä? Oli vähän kuraa ja usvaa linsseissä...



Meidän ryhmä se siellä rämpi vastaan. Noiden fillareiden lisäksi 2 muuta olivat Gary Fisher Big sur disc ja Spessun Myka. T: Takaratas Polkutiimi / Maastojaosto

----------


## artzi

Kävin pikaisesti uimassa Naantalin Luonnonmaalla... ja pitää mennä uudestaan, ehkä jo huomenna.  Tarttis käydä-arkistossani oli Episodi II:sta kopioitu (jäsen  JON42/Muumimaailma) vanha ohje siellä olevista poluista, mutta eipä  siinä tietenkään linkit toimi, eikä tekstin perusteella ole kiva  suunnistaa, eli lopulta ajelin vaan nenän suuntaan. Pirun märkää nyt, mutta aika kivoja polkuja myös, eli eiköhän sieltä  lenkin saa aikaiseksi, kun vähän vielä tutkii aluetta.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Kävin pikaisesti uimassa Naantalin Luonnonmaalla... Pirun märkää nyt, mutta aika kivoja polkuja myös, eli eiköhän sieltä  lenkin saa aikaiseksi, kun vähän vielä tutkii aluetta.



Turkka tietää...

EDIT: Jos toisten vetämiä ja träkkäämiä reittejä saa linkittää, niin tossa yks versio.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> ...vois vaikka kympiltä startata Ruskon K-marketilta. Kenties Maskun kautta Raisioon ja mitä sitä sitten jaksaakaan...



Tarjous edelleen voimassa. Saa tulla. Siis huomenna lauantaina. Tänne on Turusta vähän pidempi matka kuin täältä Turkuun, mutta kyllä te pärjäätte.  :Vink:

----------


## Mika.t

Mä olen tulossa!

----------


## kijas

> Tarjous edelleen voimassa. Saa tulla. Siis huomenna lauantaina. Tänne on Turusta vähän pidempi matka kuin täältä Turkuun, mutta kyllä te pärjäätte.



Jotain kellonaikaa tiedossa? Ja oliko ihan maastolenkki vai mikä? Itteä kiinnostais tutustua raision ympäristön polkuihin.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Jotain kellonaikaa tiedossa? Ja oliko ihan maastolenkki vai mikä? Itteä kiinnostais tutustua raision ympäristön polkuihin.



Toki. Kello kymmenen oli lukevinaan siinä edellä. Eli siis Ruskon keskustasta klo 10 ja vielä linkki lähtöpaikalle.
Mettään olis tarkoitus mennä, mutta toki täällä periferiassa muutama lyhyehkö siirtymäkin joudutaan ajamaan.

----------


## Immo Laine

Tiedoksi tällainen mahtava tapahtuma, josta ei kannata olla poissa:

http://users.utu.fi/jjylik/bmx.html

siis lauantaina 17.11.2012 klo 18:00.

Merkatkaa kalentereihinne!

----------


## kijas

> Toki. Kello kymmenen oli lukevinaan siinä edellä. Eli siis Ruskon keskustasta klo 10 ja vielä linkki lähtöpaikalle.
> Mettään olis tarkoitus mennä, mutta toki täällä periferiassa muutama lyhyehkö siirtymäkin joudutaan ajamaan.



Katos vaan. Parempi vissiin mennä nukkumaan jos ei tollasta nää. Älkää turhaan odottako jos nukun pommiin.

----------


## mijura

> Itekki ajattelin heittää lenkkiä Luolavuori - Ala-Lemu akselilla ja lähtö olis siinä 10 aikaan pattilan juurelta jos joku haluaa lähteä mukaan.. Vauhti rauhallinen ja kesto 2,5 - 3h..



  Voisin koittaa keretä matkaan. On tarve olla kahdelta vetämässä kuulatreenejä Hakapellonkatu 2 sella. Eli siksees tarttis olla taas virtaa täynnä ja kuivat vaatteet päällä.  :Hymy:

----------


## miku80

Ilmottelen viel aamul olenko lähdössä kun tuoho Sektorii pitäis viel lyödä vaimennin ja alajalat paikalles.. meni vähä projektit pitkäksi..

----------


## miku80

olen 10 aikaa siinä mäen juurella portilla..

----------


## mijura

> olen 10 aikaa siinä mäen juurella portilla..




Itse kiskon juuri housuja jalkaan, joten näyttää siltä että ehdin matkaan.  :Hymy:  Kunhan eksyn oikean mäen alle. Ymmärtääkseni kyseessä on se vesitornin viereinen mäki. Siitä lähtee mm. alamäkiradan tynkä parilla hyppyrillä.

----------


## miku80

juurikin se mäki.. nähdään siinä vesitornilla vaikka..

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Kiitokset Mikalle ja Makkelille ajoseurasta Maskun aukeille erämaille ja synkkiin viidakoihin sekä takaisin.

----------


## makkeli

Juuri oikean mittainen reitti. Kotiin pääsi ajamalla, mutta vapaarataan asennosta ja rullaavuudesta päätellen yksi kynsi pitää ja kaksi jarruttaa. Kiitoksia mutkaisesta reitistä.

----------


## TANUKI

Aamulenkit jäivät tänään välistä laiskuuden takia. Huomenna kuitenkin aattelin lähteä poluille klo 12.00 hirpparista. Ajoseuraa?

----------


## Juice

Herra vihreämies bongattu paksupyöräilemässä Ispoisten uimarannan parkkiksella. Itse viihdyin tänään lenkkareissa ja juoksutrikoissa.
Lenkin jälkeen tietenkin saunaan ja uimaan.

----------


## greenman

Viärin män. 
Onko Turussa toinen purppura pugsley, vai mistä "tunnistit"?

----------


## SuperD

Yhytin samoilla kulmilla ilmeisesti samaisen läskipyöräilijän, jonkin verran tosiaan muistutti vihreää miestä itseään ulkonäöltä/ajovarusteiltaan. Oli liikenteessä toisen PaksuPyöräPyöräilijän kanssa. 

Taitaa moinen pyöräilyn alalaji olla kovassa huudossa siellä ruutukaava-alueen ulkopuolella? Pitäiskö oma pyörätilaus perua?  :Vink:

----------


## MTB 50+

Ajeltiin eilen MarMar'n kanssa 05 30 aamulenkkiä sellaiset  3 h sinne, tänne ja takaisin itäpuolen polkuja. Pimeää ja  märkää oli. Hyvä lenkki.
Tänään ajelin yksikseni  kaupungin ympäri polkuja pitkin. No, torin poikki  kyllä ajoin ja kummastelin  ihmisten kotiinlähtöaikoja. Ne muut taisivat kummastella  minun lenkkiaikoja.

Maasto  on todella  vettynyt. Märkää, kuraista ja  pimeeä oli. Oikein  mainiota menoa.

----------


## fillaristi

> Yhytin samoilla kulmilla ilmeisesti samaisen läskipyöräilijän, jonkin verran tosiaan muistutti vihreää miestä itseään ulkonäöltä/ajovarusteiltaan. Oli liikenteessä toisen PaksuPyöräPyöräilijän kanssa. 
> 
> Taitaa moinen pyöräilyn alalaji olla kovassa huudossa siellä ruutukaava-alueen ulkopuolella? Pitäiskö oma pyörätilaus perua?



Mitäs kivaa se Jarski on tilannu?

----------


## mijura

> Aamulenkit jäivät tänään välistä laiskuuden takia. Huomenna kuitenkin aattelin lähteä poluille klo 12.00 hirpparista. Ajoseuraa?




Täällä kroppa huutaa saunaa ja avantoa. Eli ei kyl pysty, vaikka Hirvensalon seutu olisi mulle tuntematon ja kiehtova muualta paitsi rinteiltä. Taisin lisäksi herätä liian myöhään.  :Hymy: 


PS. Kiitokset Miku80 lenkistä La aamulla. Sen jälkeen teki kyl tiukkaa vetää kuulatreenit.

----------


## JanneR

> Mitäs kivaa se Jarski on tilannu?



29er sieltä luulis tulevan, mutta mikä merkki ja malli.

----------


## Pihvi

Sunnuntain iltalenkki Kuusiston maastoissa. Startti klo 19 Kuusistonsillan mäen päältä.

----------


## Juice

> Viärin män. 
> Onko Turussa toinen purppura pugsley, vai mistä "tunnistit"?



No se taisikin sitten olla kaksoisolento?
Ei se välttämättä ollut edes purppura saatoi olla sininen mutta levijät oli renkaat.

Loppujen lopuksi mahdoinkohan edes nähdä ketään??? :Hymy:

----------


## greenman

Ja olitko edes itse siellä?

Jääkö läskipyörästä renkaanjälki jos kukaan ei ole katsomassa?

----------


## Juice

> Ja olitko edes itse siellä?
> 
> Jääkö läskipyörästä renkaanjälki jos kukaan ei ole katsomassa?



Jos olin, niin saatoin nähdä siellä täällä myös normaalia leveämpiä jäljeksiä.

----------


## Teemu

Näitte oletettavasti TQHCFR:n läskipyöräosastoa. Pyörä oli sininen Mukluk, ei purppura Pugsley.

----------


## fillaristi

> Ja olitko edes itse siellä?
> 
> Jääkö läskipyörästä renkaanjälki jos kukaan ei ole katsomassa?



Ja pitääkö metsässä kaatuva puu ääntä jos kukaan ei kuule?? Isoja kysymyksiä...

----------


## Matti H

> Ja pitääkö metsässä kaatuva puu ääntä jos kukaan ei kuule?? Isoja kysymyksiä...



Haluaako jokainen vaihdepyörä olla sinkula?

----------


## bomba

> Haluaako jokainen vaihdepyörä olla sinkula?



Ainakin alitajuisesti kyllä.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Kalliobaanareitillä oli tänään ruuhkaa, kun parit tuoreet renkaanjäljet meni melkein koko matkan edellä ja urheilukeskuksen parkissa oli auton katolla fillarinkuljetusteline. Paijulassa tapasin koiran ja miehen, jolla oli uuden karhea GT:n 29er ja hän kertoi tavanneensa kaksi maastopyöräilijää Raimon laavulla. Maasto oli nyt varsin märkää ja sammaleet olivat kääntyilleet ja kääntyilivät edelleen aika herkästi. Yritin ajaa tauotta koko lenkin ja myös viimeksi oikaistut polun pätkät, mutta sitten meni renkaan kylki naarmulle, eikä litku pitänyt pumppaamisesta huolimata kuin 200 m. Sisuri seuraavaksi ja taas matkaan ja pääsen 50 m. Valon akku loppuu, vaihdan akun ja pääsen 50m. Puhelin soi ja siitä taas 50 m, niin toisen valon akku loppuu. Ajan vielä 500 m, että vähän lämpeis ja vaihdan akut ja kuivat hanskat sateen pikku hiljaa yltyessä. 

39,6 km ja 4 h 38 min

----------


## Juice

Olis ollu tälläviikolla mahdollista lähteä to porukkalenkille, mutta luonto oli näköjään toistamieltä.
Kuumetta melkeen 40 ja kurkku kipeä. Makaan siis sohvalla ja syön vaimon tekemää pullaa.

----------


## Bematic

> Kalliobaanareitillä oli tänään ruuhkaa, kun parit tuoreet renkaanjäljet meni melkein koko matkan edellä ja urheilukeskuksen parkissa oli auton katolla fillarinkuljetusteline. Paijulassa tapasin koiran ja miehen, jolla oli uuden karhea GT:n 29er ja hän kertoi tavanneensa kaksi maastopyöräilijää Raimon laavulla. Maasto oli nyt varsin märkää ja sammaleet olivat kääntyilleet ja kääntyilivät edelleen aika herkästi. Yritin ajaa tauotta koko lenkin ja myös viimeksi oikaistut polun pätkät, mutta sitten meni renkaan kylki naarmulle, eikä litku pitänyt pumppaamisesta huolimata kuin 200 m. Sisuri seuraavaksi ja taas matkaan ja pääsen 50 m. Valon akku loppuu, vaihdan akun ja pääsen 50m. Puhelin soi ja siitä taas 50 m, niin toisen valon akku loppuu. Ajan vielä 500 m, että vähän lämpeis ja vaihdan akut ja kuivat hanskat sateen pikku hiljaa yltyessä. 
> 
> 39,6 km ja 4 h 38 min



Kaverin kanssa oltiin  sunnuntaina kalliobaanoja kiertelemässä. Oli tosiaan aika paljon  märempää kuin varsinaisessa kalliobaana ajelussa muutama viikko sitten.  Silloin pysyi sukat kuivana Specialized Defrosterissa mutta nyt piti  laavulla kuivatella. Koiran kanssa pyöräillyt tuumaili kiiltelevän GT:n  kanssa että ei tee tekniikalle hyvää kun on niin pehmoinen keli. Meillä  oli siinä juuri toinen pyörä seljällään vaihteiden säädössä että pysyisi  edes joku vaihde pykälässä  :Hymy:  
Alku mentiin GPS:llä kalliobaana  ajelussa tallennettua reittiä mutta loppupätkä tultiin tietä pitkin kun  ei ollut valoja mukana. Vaikka navi näyttää mitä reittiä pitää ajaa niin  silti oli muutamassa kohdassa reitti hakusessa. Jonossa ajaessa reitti  tuntui niin selkeältä mutta nyt oli useita paikkoja jotka näyttivät  täysin vierailta. Ilman navia oltaisiin varmaan vieläkin metsässä.
Meillä  oli myös rengasongelmia. Kyljestä kumi puhki, paikkaus 2x ja sisäkumin  vaihto. Tuollaiset tarrapaikat saa varmaan lätkiä jääkaapin oveen kun  eivät ilmaakaan pidä...

----------


## bomba

> Tuollaiset tarrapaikat saa varmaan lätkiä jääkaapin oveen kun  eivät ilmaakaan pidä...



Tarkoitatko sellaisia "raaputa kumin pintaa ja liimaa tarra päälle" pikapaikkoja? Mä olen pari käyttäny ja ne on toiminu. Joskus kesällä laitettu ja vielä paikoillaan. Tosin mä korjasin rengasta nätissä auringonpaisteessa, ehkä kosteus vaikuttaa tarttuvuuteen...

----------


## TeKu

Ostin kanssa joskus honkkarista tuollaisen liimapaikkasetin ja neljä kertaa yritin niitä liimata, enkä kertaakaan saanut jäämään kiinni  :Hymy:

----------


## SuperD

Oikea paikka renkaan paikkaukselle on kotisohva, siihen oheen pari Kukkoa liuottimeksi. Metsässä renkaan fiksaus tehdään sisuria vaihtamalla

----------


## Pave

Jos/kun sisärenkaita lähden paikkailemaan, niin luotan ennemmin vanhoihin kunnon kumipaikkoihin vulganointinesteellä.

Pikapaikkoja on toki eri tasoisia, jonkin verran näitä on tullut testailtua koemielessä. Huonoimmat tuskin pysyvät edes siinä jääkaapin ovessa hetkeä pidempään.  :Sarkastinen:  Parhaimmilla saattaa päästä jopa metsästä pois, kunhan huolehtii siitä, että kiertää paikan vasten sileää ulkorenkaan sisäpintaa. Vanteen poimuihin jos tuollainen nojaa, niin onnistumisen todennäköisyys tuntuu olevan aika liki loton pääpotin voittamista.

Olis nätti keli, tekisi mieli oikaista mettän kautta kotiin. On vaan saaterin flunssa nousussa  :Vihainen: , pistää harkittemaan pariin otteeseen idean järkevyyttä... Mut jos vaikka ihan vähän vaan, eikä niin kuin maanantaina, kun meni illan hämärtyessä Haunisissa uuden polunpään tiedustelu peurapolkujen kautta puhdasoppiseksi Viidakkotunkkaamiseksi™. Löysin itteni lopulta jostain teollisuushallin takapihalta... Jälkikäteen harmitti vähän, että G-vehjes ei jostain ihme syystä saanut ko. seikkailusta jälkeä aikaiseksi.

----------


## marmar

> Oikea paikka renkaan paikkaukselle on kotisohva, siihen oheen pari Kukkoa liuottimeksi. Metsässä renkaan fiksaus tehdään sisuria vaihtamalla



Entä sitten, kun sisurit loppuu? Rengastiellä kävi kaverin fillarissa noin. Lautalle saakka päästiin pumppaamalla ja sitten lautalla paikkailtiin sisureita sarjatyönä.


Tuota varten mulla on yleensä mukana myös paikkaustarpeet, eli perinteistä liimaa+paikkoja. Toimii myös metsässä kunhan puhtaudesta pitää huolen, eikä paikkaus ole koskaan pettänyt. 



Noista pikapaikoista on yksi kokeilu ja sekin onneksi kotipihassa. Sielläkin harmitti ihan tarpeeksi tuplatyö, vaikka ilmat sai kompressorilla renkaaseen ja paikkausolosuhteet oli hyvät.

----------


## Matti H

Kuinka usein porukalle tulee rengasrikkoja? Luulis yhden sisurin riittävän pidemmälläkin lenkillä. Varasisuri kannattaa olla kunnon tavaraa, vaikka käyttäisikin jotain makkarankuoria normaalisti. Eikä kannata hosua vaihtaessa. Kaiken maailman repimistä näkyy vaikkapa Tahkon reitin varrella.

Pojot SuperD:lle. Pyörään ei oikeastaan kannattaisi koskea lainkaan ilman olutta.

----------


## marmar

> Kuinka usein porukalle tulee rengasrikkoja? Luulis yhden sisurin riittävän pidemmälläkin lenkillä. Varasisuri kannattaa olla kunnon tavaraa, vaikka käyttäisikin jotain makkarankuoria normaalisti. Eikä kannata hosua vaihtaessa. Kaiken maailman repimistä näkyy vaikkapa Tahkon reitin varrella.



Tänä kesänä itsellä ei kertaakaan, kilometrejä yli 3000 josta n. 700 maastossa. Mutta en ota sitä riskiä, että ajaisin vaikka eturenkaan ja takarenkaan saman piikin yli ja taluttaisin sen takia. Paikat+liima ei paljoa paina muiden työkalujen seassa.

----------


## Matti H

> Tänä kesänä itsellä ei kertaakaan, kilometrejä yli 3000 josta n. 700 maastossa. Mutta en ota sitä riskiä, että ajaisin vaikka eturenkaan ja takarenkaan saman piikin yli ja taluttaisin sen takia. Paikat+liima ei paljoa paina muiden työkalujen seassa.



Minä ajan sen verran vähän, että nuita rangasrikkoja pahemmin tule. mtbSeikkailussa meni kyllä kaksi ulkorengasta 520 km matkalla. Ajotaidottomuuden piikkiin.

----------


## Bematic

> Tarkoitatko sellaisia "raaputa kumin pintaa ja liimaa tarra päälle" pikapaikkoja? Mä olen pari käyttäny ja ne on toiminu. Joskus kesällä laitettu ja vielä paikoillaan. Tosin mä korjasin rengasta nätissä auringonpaisteessa, ehkä kosteus vaikuttaa tarttuvuuteen...



Kyseessä oli juuri sellainen marketista reppuun napattu tarrasetti hiomapaperilla. Tarrat lämmitettiin kyllä ennen asentamista käsissä ja paikka raaputettiin huolella. Ilma oli kyllä varsin kostea että se lienee syynä että ei yhtään pitänyt. Nyt ainakin tietää että niiden kantaminen mukana on aivan turhaa hommaa. 1kpl vaihtosisuri repussa saa riittää.

----------


## Yeti

Park Tool:in pikapaikat ovat toimineet hyvin. Yksi varasisuri riittää jos on sellainen rasia mukana.

----------


## makkeli

Koitin tuollaista semimakkarankuorta sohvalla paikkailla. Kolme paikkaa laitoin yhteen reikään, eikä siitä siltikään toimivaa tullut. Se kalja tietysti puuttui.

Persiistä tuollaiset sisäkumit. Kaksi kertaa paikannut jo tänä vuonna rikkinäistä sisuria ja kerran ulkokumia. Vaikka en ole edes ajanut montaa kertaa tuolla jäykkiksellä. Sitähän ei lasketa rengasrikoksi kun tubelessina ajellessa vetäisee vanteen solmuun, sehän on vannerikko  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## bomba

> Kyseessä oli juuri sellainen *marketista reppuun napattu* tarrasetti hiomapaperilla.



Hyi, varastaminen on väärin.

En muista oman pikapaikkasetin  merkkiä. Foxcompista sen ostin kesällä. Se oli oikeastaan vahinko, kun  just sillä hetkellä tarvitsin paikkoja eikä Tommilla ollut muuta  hyllyssä. Suhtauduin varauksella, mutta positiivinen yllätys tosiaan  ollut.





> Pojot SuperD:lle. Pyörään ei oikeastaan kannattaisi koskea lainkaan ilman olutta.



Mmmm, kaljaa... Huomenna olis vapaapäivä. Mutta mulla ei tänään ole mitään syytä kajota pyörään. Saako kaljaa silti juoda? Jos vaikka surffaa netissä ja speksaa sinkulaa?

----------


## Matti H

> Jos vaikka surffaa netissä ja speksaa sinkulaa?



Aina sallittua.

----------


## TeKu

Tässä kuussa tullut yksi rengasrikko, kun kaukolämpölinjaa pitkin ajellessa ei taas järki käskenyt kiertämään sellaista n.20-30cm betonirappusta, vaikka muut niin tekivätkin. Pakko vaan ajaa siitä ja liian painava kuski + liian vähän rengaspaineita, niin tuosta suunnilleen sadan metrin päästä yhteistuumin päätettiin pitää pieni tauko  :Vink: 
Kyllä nuo omat rengasrikot on mennyt melkein poikkeuksetta liian alhaisilla rengaspaineilla kikkailun piikkiin. Viimeinen rengasrikko vanhalla pyörällä johtui siitä että yhteen renkaan nappulaan oli uponnut, suunnilleen puolikkaan nuppineulan pään kokoinen, aivan hel**tin terävä kivi.
Painemittarilla varustetun pumpun hankkimisen jälkeen on tosin rengasrikot vähentyneet...

----------


## hullukoira

> Kuinka usein porukalle tulee rengasrikkoja? Luulis yhden sisurin riittävän pidemmälläkin lenkillä. Varasisuri kannattaa olla kunnon tavaraa, vaikka käyttäisikin jotain makkarankuoria normaalisti. Eikä kannata hosua vaihtaessa. Kaiken maailman repimistä näkyy vaikkapa Tahkon reitin varrella.



2009 meni maastopyörästä takakumi kahdesti. Jälkimmäisellä kerralla löysin sen naulan.
2010 taitaa muisti pätkiä, mutta ei tuu mieleen yhtään rengasrikkoa
2011 keväällä cyclon kumista lasia läpi muutamaan otteeseen ja sama tahti jatkui syksyllä.
2012 paketti pikapaikkoja, läjä sisuireita ja leka jägeriä vitutuksen. Yleensä renkaasta löytyi joku onnettoman kokoinen lasin tai kiven siru. Vapun jälkeiset ilmat taitaa olla vieläkin sisureissa.

Ja tarinan opetushan on, että tiellä ajamisesta rangaistaan.

----------


## Matti H

> Ja tarinan opetushan on, että tiellä ajamisesta rangaistaan.



Muuten ihan totta. Ainoa kerta, kun mulla on cyclossa hajonnut rengas oli Tour de Helsingissä. Ihme, ottaen huomioon kuinka lapasesta ajoalustojen valinnat yleensä lähtee.

----------


## bomba

Hmm, mun aktiivipyöräilyni on kestänyt vasta 11 kuukautta. Aika monta rengasrikkoa mahtuu siihen. Suurin osa tosin johtui käyttäjävirheestä tai huonosti asennetusta välineistöstä.

Maastopyörällä mulla oli aluksi aina liian kovat paineet. Sitten aloin laskea niitä porukkalenkeillä saamani palautteen johdosta. Ajo parani kyllä kummasti. Sitten mentiin niin alas että tuli muutamat snakebitet. Nykyisin osaan arvioida paineet suht hyvin. Kertaakaan ei ole maastossa tullut tikkua tms. renkaasta läpi.

Maantiesinkulasta puhkesi rengas neljästi vai viidesti ekan neljänsadan kilometrin aikana. Alla oli Spessun tehdasasenteiset Mondot. Kaksi kertaa syynä oli naula tms, ja loput reiät tuli vanteen puolelle. Luulin ensin snakebiteiksi. Päivitin ulkokumeiksi Ultremo DD:t, eikä ole kertaakaan sen jälkeen tullut mitään renkaasta läpi. Vanteen puolen reikiintyminen vaan jatkui. Lopulta tajusin, että vannenauha vetää kieroon ja pinnan reikä paljastuu, ja se puhkoo sisurin. Heitin vannenauhat hittoon ja vedin tilalle lätkämailan erkkariteippiä kierroksen. Ei ole puhjennut kertaakaan sen jälkeen mistään syystä.

Työmatkahybridin kumit eivät ole puhjenneet kertaakaan enää moneen vuoteen. Kesät ajelen Marathon Plussilla ja talvet Marathon Wintereillä.

Ei ollu kaljaa  :Irvistys:  Onneksi oli rommia  :Hymy:

----------


## marmar

> Hmm, mun aktiivipyöräilyni on kestänyt vasta 11 kuukautta. Aika monta rengasrikkoa mahtuu siihen. Suurin osa tosin johtui käyttäjävirheestä tai huonosti asennetusta välineistöstä.



Tuohon kun lisää vielä oikeanlaiset kumit, niin aletaan olla tilanteessa, jossa ilman rengasrikkoa ajaa helposti 20 000 km. Mun viimeisen 4 vuoden pyöräilyyn joka sisältää 20 000 km pääasiassa taajama työmatka ym ajoa mahtuu yksi rengasrikko, joka sekin johtui vääristä renkaista. Mulla oli vielä syksyn hiekoituskaudella Schwalben pistosuojattu lähes sliksi 1,9*26"  hybridissä alla. Sisurina Bilteman halpa litkurengas. Jossain vaiheessa oli työpaikalla tyhjä kumi. No kompuralla ilmat sisään ja kotiin. Kun otin kumin auki, niin oli aikamoinen hämmästys, kun pistosuojatusta kumista oli tullut kymmeniä teräviä sepelin pistoja läpi. Aika hyvin muutaman euron litkurengas piti ilmat, mutta rajansa näköjään silläkin. Nokian nastarenkaista ei ole koskaan tullut sepeli läpi. Karkempi kuvio ja pakkasessakin joutavana pysyvä kumiseos auttaa kummasti.

Lapsilla noita kumeja tuntuu menevän kilometreihin nähden 100-kertainen määrä. Mutta ehkä heidän ajolinjat on erilaiset. Kaverien kanssa jutustellessa mutkitellaan ja haetaan ojanpenkoita kaikki lasinsirut ja terävät esineet kumeihin. Toki tuohonkin 20 000 kilometriin mahtuu muutama alikulkutunneliin rikotun lasipullon yliajo ym, mutta kyllä niistäkin on ilmat renkaissa selvitty myös pistosuojaamattomilla renkailla ja tavallisilla sisureilla.

----------


## Baas 009

~4 vuotta olen ajellut vaihtelevalla aktiviteetilla. Cyclosta on sinä aikana puhjennut kumi kesken lenkin kahdesti. Toisella kerralla tappajasepeliin schwalben maratooneilla, toisella johonkin muuhun marathon supremeilla. Kerran kesärenkaita vaihtaessa tosin oli vartin päästä räjähtänyt sisuri kappaleiksi, oli ilmeisesti jäänyt väliin.

Toisesta maasturista missä on sisurit, on mennyt vissiin yksi kumi. Snakebite juureen.
Tubeliskomaasturista lähti kerran eturengas vanteelta, pienen paineen vuoksi. Paine oli niin pieni että sisurilla olisi tod. näk tullut snakebite jo paljon aikaisemmin.
Yhdellä lenkillä loppui takarenkaasta kyljet, ja renkaasta oli litku vähissä. Vaihdoin renkaan, vaikka tuon olisi kyllä reilumpi litkumäärä pelastanut. Kyseessä tubeless-ready rengas ja vanne.

Maastoon suosittelen ehdottomasti sisärenkaattomia, toteutustapaan en ota kantaa. Ajettavuus ennen kaikkea matalien paineiden myötä on ihan jotain muuta. Eikä tarvi käärmeitä pelätä.

Aikookos joku tänään ajaa jotain torstailenkkiä. Vähän uhoavat lumisadetta mutta haitanneeko tuo...

----------


## mijura

> Aikookos joku tänään ajaa jotain torstailenkkiä. Vähän uhoavat lumisadetta mutta haitanneeko tuo...



Kyllä itsellä ainakin metsähammasta kolottaa. Eli tulossa oon. Impparin vuoro tais olla ja lähdöt edelleen kuudelta? Mullehan tuo lumisade tarkoittaa, että kerrankin hiihtohousut pääsee oikeuksiinsa.

----------


## TANUKI

Tulossa ollaan, viikkoon en oo ajanu ja mettään pakko päästä!

----------


## makkeli

Kuusi kuskia ajoi Runosmäki-Lentokenttä-Isosuo-Riihikallio-Nunnavuori-reitin. Pakkasta oli, mutta kalliot olivat oikein pitäviä, muualla normiliukasta.

Näyttää säätiedotuskin oikein hyvältä, että sunnuntaina voi hiukan jo päästä nauttimaan nopeammasta kelistä. Nytkin oli jo paikkoja kovettunut vaikka päivällä oli ollut lämpöasteita.

----------


## sanaksenaho

huh tota lumen yhtäkkistä määrää! "yllättikö" taas? onko nastat alla jo ?

----------


## kevytlenkki

Oli juu melkoinen pyry ja piti keskeyttää mettälenkki tossa ysin pintaan kun ei enää erottanu 2-4cm lumen alta liukkaita juuria, paria läheltäpiti-metallitappia tai oikeastaan koko polkua. Melkein eksyi vielä taajamassakin kun maisema muuttui puolen tunnin sisällä ihan joksikin muuksi.
Vielä ei raaski pyörään nastoja laittaa. Autoon menee huomenna kitkat.
Oli lähes kaikissa autoissa kesärenkaat kun risteyksiin tultiin 5km/h ABSsät ratisten. Taas se yllätti!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Baas 009

Jees, hyvä torstailenkki oli taas. Vettäkin löytyi muttei mitenkään haitaksi asti. Ihan hauskaa oli metsässä pimeällä ajelu, vaikka ittellä olikin vähän vetelä fiilis.

Lumisade todellakin yllätti, ku ei lunta näkyny kasiin mennessä ni aattelin että mitään oo tulossakaan. Kymmenen jälkeen katoin ulos ni yli 5cm lunta maassa.
Ja auton katolla aamulla 10cm. Onneks on kesärenkaat ja neliveto...

----------


## SuperD

Possulle nastatassu eteen, mahtaiskos tuollaisella puolihuolimattomalla talvirengastuksella suoriutua päivän lenkistä?
Alkaa olla lenkkikeli kohdillaan!  :Hymy:

----------


## peruspertti

> Possulle nastatassu eteen, mahtaiskos tuollaisella puolihuolimattomalla talvirengastuksella suoriutua päivän lenkistä?
> Alkaa olla lenkkikeli kohdillaan!



töistä kotia pienen kierroksen kautta onnistu aivan hyvin kesätassutetulla cyclolla. Keli tosiaan parhaimmillaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Juice

Totta tosiaan alkaa olemaan kelit kohillaan ja tosiaan toi jarin mainitsema puolihuolimaton talvirengastus toimii varmasti ihan hyvin. Autossahan kesätassut alla tottakai eikä niitä vielä voi vaihtaa jos kuitenkin tulee vielä sulaa.
Muistakaa oikea järjestys nastatouhuissa. 
Asennus oluet kai tässäkin tapauksessa tarpeen.

----------


## peruspertti

Pitäiskö alkaa oikein renkaanvaihtohommiin? Toki ihan vaan asennusolusten vuoksi.

----------


## SuperD

Tuossa aiemmin oli puhetta oikeaoppisesta renkaanpaikkauksesta. Alla malliesimerkki yhdenlaisesta lopputuloksesta



Juicen oppeja seuraten; autossa kesärenkaat. Huomenna kelkkaillaan rengasliikkeeseen, mitähän siitä tulee. Ettei vaan liukas keli yllättäisi autoilijaa?  
Päivän lenkki meni mukavasti, ei ollut ruuhkaa kelvillä. Yhdellä nastarenkaalla pärjäsi mukavasti.

Varovasti "Pertti" sitten sen asentamisen kanssa  :Vink:

----------


## peruspertti

Montako saa ottaa yhden gumeksen vaihdolla? Ja saako vaihtaa edestakasin jos ei osaa päättää?

----------


## TeKu

Koska luotan siihen että tämä lumi katoaa nyt ja tulee takaisin vasta joskus aivan loppuvuodesta, hain Mondrakerin alkuperäiskumien tilalle tänään Foxcompista Rampaget eli nastarenkaat sai vielä odottaa.

----------


## Juice

> Tuossa aiemmin oli puhetta oikeaoppisesta renkaanpaikkauksesta. Alla malliesimerkki yhdenlaisesta lopputuloksesta
> 
> 
> 
> Juicen oppeja seuraten; autossa kesärenkaat. Huomenna kelkkaillaan rengasliikkeeseen, mitähän siitä tulee. Ettei vaan liukas keli yllättäisi autoilijaa?  
> Päivän lenkki meni mukavasti, ei ollut ruuhkaa kelvillä. Yhdellä nastarenkaalla pärjäsi mukavasti.
> 
> Varovasti "Pertti" sitten sen asentamisen kanssa



 Mikä on mennyt vikaan?
a. Liikaa asennusolutta ennen suoritusta.
b. Tip top tuubi ollu liian kauan avonaisena nenän alla.
c. Rengasta korjatessa, ensin oli liima kuivunut tuubiin ja kun kurotit siitä olohuoneen pöydältä uutta tuubia, niin se ainut kalja jonka sait kovalla ruinaamisella kaatua rämähtää lattialle kastellen samalla turkkarin tv ohjelmat. :Leveä hymy: 
Hyvvee viikonloppua vaan kaikille.

----------


## Nelson

Taitaa vielä Rampage pysyä takana kiinni - sen verran on kova usko tuon valkoisen tökötin häviämiseen maastosta. 

Tänään tultiin Hel02:n kanssa eilisen porukkalenkin latuja pitkin - ihan kohtuullisesti kesäkumeillakin pärjäsi metsässä. 

Suurin murhe oli lukkopolkimien tukkeutuminen - vertailutestissä oli SPD ja Crank Brothersin lukot. Molemmat olivat lumen ansiosta niin jumissa - ettei jalkoja tarvinnut pitää polkimissa kiinni...

----------


## kijas

Mulla on edelleen yks käyttäämätön rampage jota en tartte jos joku haluaa hakea pois - niistä puheen ollen.

----------


## TANUKI

Mikä porukka kapuaa pyörineen hirpparin slaalomia ylös?

----------


## Pave

Oli tuossa hieman haikea hetki, yksi 'lapsista' lähti maailmalle...  :Nolous: 

Kellään ylimääräisiä 'Yksi pyörä vähemmän' tarroja?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## sanaksenaho

koita selvitä siel paavo  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Rantsi

Askel vanhuteen... :Hymy:

----------


## Matti H

Tänään ei ole cycloja. Ajelkaa rapsakoita polkuja päivällä tai vaikka pakkosatasia, keli on mitä parhain. Jatketaan ensi sunnuntaina taas.

MTB-Turun viisihenkinen ryhmä suoritti pe-la yön yli Mammutin 170:n. Pakkanen oli hyytävä ja vesi uimarastilla raikasta. 170 km venyi 206:een. Ylettömän hieno kokemus, kyllä pyörä kulkee kun sitä vaan polkee!

----------


## Yeti

Blogissa pieni tarina englanniksi Mammuttimarssista.

----------


## fillaristi

Nyt pitää salaa toivoo ettei lumi,pakkanen ja jää häviä ennen kalja-ajelua, tai sit sopis saapuu uudelleen. Nastarenkaat pyöräytetty alle maasturiin eikä enää jaksais kesäkumesta kiepsauttaa alle... Pakon sanelemana tietty...

----------


## Yeti

> Nyt pitää salaa toivoo ettei lumi,pakkanen ja jää häviä ennen kalja-ajelua, tai sit sopis saapuu uudelleen.
> ...



Minä toivon sitä ihan avoimesti  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## fillaristi

Kyllä taas niin paljon v..uttaa että ei tiedä miten avautuis... Kauniin syyskelin innoittamana lähdin tarmoa taynnä maasturilla kohti Ala-Lemun erämaata ja sen taakse. Aikanaan lenkki lähestyi loppuaan ja keula kohti kotia vesilasillisesta unelmoiden. Ala-Lemun poluilta kun palaan kotiin,niin joudun ikävä kyllä väkisinkin käyttämään näitä surullisen kuuluisia ulkoilureittejä millä ei saisi liikennemerkkien mukaan ajaa ajoneuvoilla. Noin 50metriä matkaa kotiin,aurinko paistaa viimesäteitään niin mikä siinä tiellä seisoo???
Mies ja kultainen noutaja... Minä hiljennän, hiljennän ja hiljennän. Takaa kun olen tulossa niin otan vielä niin sivuun tietä kun vaan pääsen ja annan liukua ohi. 
Sitten se pelätty tapahtuu...
Mitä helvettiä sää jätkä kuvittelet tekeväs täällä polkupyörällä, ukko huutaa!!! Hieman tietty häkellyin vaikka mies on jo vanha "tuttu" vastaavanlaisesta tapauksesta. 
Kotiin olen menossa lenkiltä,sanoin. Ja eiköhän me tähän tielle molemmat mahduta, vielä tähän perään lisäsin. Ei ole kuule kyse mahtumisesta,vaan liikennesäännöistä jota minä en noudata vaan hulluna kaahaan liikennemerkkien vastaisesti. Vaarannan lapset ja muut kulkijat edesvastuttomalla touhullani. Omat lapseni leikkivät tällä tiellä lähes päivittäin ja itse joudun pelkäämään oikeasti edesvastuuttomia ihmisiä, kun tätä kyseistä polkua pitkin tykitetään milloin mopoautoilla ja milloin kevareilla. Oikeatkaan autot eivät ole harvinaisia. Tätä mies ei suostunut edes kuuntelemaan vaikka sanoin että seuraan tämän tien käyttöä reaaliajassa suunnilleen 24/7, johtuen että tie kulkee alle 10metrin päästä omalta takapihaltani. 
Poliisia uhattiin soittaa ja ties mitä, jolloin päätin että parempi ajella vaan kotiin kuin yrittää saada ituniskaa ymmärtämään mitään järkevää. Lukot kiinni ja ratsaille...
WTF??? Äijä kenkäs mun fillarin takakiekkoon melkoisella voimalla ja uhoo että nyt kyllä lähdet poika! 
Sit vaan palo kiinni. Mua tai mun omaisuutta kun ei tolla perusteella potkita niin lumipallo lähti kierimään. Nopee tilannearvio... kultainen noutaja on syytön kaikkeen,jopa omistajaansa eli se on turvassa. Eli potku potkusta. Miestä ohuesti nilkkaan. Sanoin että jos kehtaat aloittaa niin kehtaa edes lopettaa tähän. Tyhjä tuijotus äijältä ja kamerakännykkää kaivettiin jo esiin. Taas uus yritys kotiin. Lukot kii ja ratsaille... Mitä vielä? Äijä toistaa tekonsa kylmän viileesti uudelleen. En ole Pekkaa pahempi, vaan parempi. Niin toistin minäkin ja siinä oli hässäkkä valmis. En edes laskenu kuinka monta kertaa siinä potkuja vaihdettiin ja joku sivullinen ulkoilijakin jo sano että lopettakaa nyt aikuiset miehet,kyllä tänne kaikki mahtuu. Mahtuu tietenkin mutta tänne mahtuu myös näitä kansalaispoliiseja kellä ei ole elämässä enää mitään muuta kun tällänen täysin turhanpäiväinen "lain valvominen" jolla ei saada mitään hyvää aikaan,sanoin. Ihan samaa mieltä kuului naisen huuto perään. Tässä välissä oli etäisyys ukkoon jo varmaan metri,eli totesin että nyt pääsee "pakoon" ennen kun ukko ehtii lapikasta nostaan. Ja onnistuin,mutta vielä äijä yritti samaa. Vanhuus kangistaa...
Ellei ajettu lenkki olis ollu ilmojen takia näin super, niin olis ahistanu tää episodi vieläkin enemmän. Nyt sain sykkeet alle 120 jo alle puolessa tunnissa. Hyvää palauttelua siis loppuun asti. Että näin. Hyvää sunnuntaita ja alkavaa viikkoa kaikille! Rakastakaa lähimmäisiänne.

----------


## Matti H

> Rakastakaa lähimmäisiänne.



Shokuto! Uramawa! Rane on  kingi!

Kannattaa miettiä mitä tunnustaa julkisesti.

----------


## artzi

> Blogissa pieni tarina englanniksi Mammuttimarssista.



No huh! Widun kovia Äijiä nämä    :Sarkastinen:

----------


## fillaristi

> Shokuto! Uramawa! Rane on  kingi!
> 
> Kannattaa miettiä mitä tunnustaa julkisesti.



Rane on kingi, siitä ei ole epäilystäkään. Tai jos joku on kovempi ni ehkä Raudo??
Ja pystyn seisomaan niiden asioiden takana mitä oon sanonu tahi tehny.  :Hymy:

----------


## makkeli

Menkää nyt joku kypäräkamera päässä ajelemaan ns. "kielletylle väylälle", niin saadaan muillekin hauskuutta. Ja tietysti kutsutaan poliisi paikalle. Maksimissaan poliisi antaa 20 euron rikesakon, minkä voi tietysti riitauttaa, koska tuonnehan käsittääkseni pääsee muualtakin kuin "kieltomerkin" läpi ajaen.

Jos tuo 20 euron sakko pitääkin valituksen jälkeen, niin kerätään kolehti, tai paljonko pitää youtubessa olla katsojia, että saa joitain kolikoita mainosten ansiosta takaisin.

----------


## Brutalix

Sitten kun joku läpsii pyörätielle kiilattua autoa, niin sitä saa varmaan läpsiä sitten vähän poskille.
En nyt väitä että olisin täysin varmasti pystynyt itsekään mihinkään gandhimaiseen itsehillintään, mutta eipä tuollaisella rangaistuspotkukisallakaan voittajia löydy.

----------


## Starfury

Kyllä Fillaristin hermot on rautaa verrattuna itseeni. Itsellä ei kyllä itsehillintä pitäis noinkaan paljoa, jos toi ko.henkilö alkais kenkii mun fillaria. Olis kiva tietää huutaaks tää koiramies myös niille lapsille ja mummeleille pää punasena joita sielä Katariinanlaaksossa liikkuu fillareilla.

----------


## mijura

> Blogissa pieni tarina englanniksi Mammuttimarssista.



Pirskatti, itse en edes huomannut että tällainenkin tapahtuma on syksyllä. Olis kyllä maistunut. Meni ensi syksylle kalenteriin muistutus lokakuun alkuun, että ilmoittaudu Mammutille. 

Kävin myös lukaisemassa tarinat ja hyvää settiä oli.

----------


## peruspertti

Itse olen jättänyt tänä kesänä Katariinanlaakson kuntopolut ajamatta ja hammasta purren mennyt mustaa pitkin Ala-Lemun poluille. Harmi ettei samoille poluille mahduta kaikkien kanssa. Mikälie idea tuon ajoneuvolla ajon kieltämisen suhteen Turun kuntopoluilla.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> WTF??? Äijä kenkäs mun fillarin takakiekkoon melkoisella voimalla



Länsimaisen demokratian mukaisesti äijä vaan oranssiin jumppahaalariin, majoitus kellariin ja Abu Ghraib metodilla uudelleenkoulutus. Jo toisen maailmansodan jälkeen tiedettiin, että unlawful enemy combatant opii sanomaan mitä vain kun hakkaa kivekset beyond repair.


Onnittelut mammutipyöräilijöille mahtiajosta

----------


## JanneR

> Avatuminen



Pelkästä lukemisesta nousi verenpaine kiehuvalle tasolle. Jos noin olis omalle kohdalle käyny, niin ois (hypoteettisesti) voinu ihan punaset silmissä kenkästä sairaalareissun äijälle säärestään. Muovipohjaset shimpat on kuitenkin niin jäykät, ettei sitä tunne edes omassa jalassa. Rispektiä, että oot niinkin hermot pidättäny. Oispa äijä pyllähtäny loskaan.

Se on tätä jengiä, kun huomaa elämän kevään olevan ohi. Pomo vittuilee, vaimo ei anna, hiukset lähtee, lapset ei kunnioita ja velkaaki on liikaa. Pitää sit sitä pahaa oloa purkaa johonkin, eikä nää sitä omaa bullshittiä.

----------


## makkeli

> Mikälie idea tuon ajoneuvolla ajon kieltämisen suhteen Turun kuntopoluilla.



Turun kaupungilla on aivan liikaa noita liikennemerkkejä. 

Täytyy porukkalenkit varmaan kierrättää Raision kautta tästä lähtien. Esimerkki Mälikkälästä: 

Turun pää
Raision pää

Tänään siellä oli kunnon spoorit ajettu mönkkärillä. Yksi tuli jopa vastaan keskellä kiivainta sunnuntaikävelysesonkia.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Ratkaisu: Jakoavain, sopii kaikkiin muttereihin.

----------


## JanneR

> Tänään siellä oli kunnon spoorit ajettu mönkkärillä. Yksi tuli jopa vastaan keskellä kiivainta sunnuntaikävelysesonkia.



Voisin veikata, että sama jannu oli perjantaina pyöritellyt ohitustien kevlillä Myllyn kohdalla.

----------


## Matti H

> Länsimaisen demokratian mukaisesti äijä vaan oranssiin jumppahaalariin, majoitus kellariin ja Abu Ghraib metodilla uudelleenkoulutus. Jo toisen maailmansodan jälkeen tiedettiin, että unlawful enemy combatant opii sanomaan mitä vain kun hakkaa kivekset beyond repair.
> 
> 
> Onnittelut mammutipyöräilijöille mahtiajosta



Kaikkihan tietää että jos hakataan niin hakataan jalkapohjiin ettei tule jälkiä.

Kiitos onnitteluista. Olen aika varma että olisit tykänny sinäkin.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Olen aika varma että olisit tykänny sinäkin.



En ole pahoillani. Sain talsia tuntikausia reppu selässä lumisia hiekkakankaita ja muniin asti ulottuvia suopursusoita. Yö meni rattoisasti, eka kaminateltassa ja toinen lumikuopassa.

----------


## Matti H

> En ole pahoillani. Sain talsia tuntikausia reppu selässä lumisia hiekkakankaita ja muniin asti ulottuvia suopursusoita. Yö meni rattoisasti, eka kaminateltassa ja toinen lumikuopassa.



No perhana, sunhan kelpasi. Mammutin reitillä suota oli harmittavan vähän. Ajon aikana kyllä unelmoitiin siitä. Nyt sitten seuraavaksi Kalja-ajelu. Sitä ennen ei varmaankaan kauheesti tule pyöräiltyä kun pakkasetkin menee perseelleen.

----------


## marmar

> Kyllä Fillaristin hermot on rautaa verrattuna itseeni. Itsellä ei kyllä itsehillintä pitäis noinkaan paljoa, jos toi ko.henkilö alkais kenkii mun fillaria. Olis kiva tietää huutaaks tää koiramies myös niille lapsille ja mummeleille pää punasena joita sielä Katariinanlaaksossa liikkuu fillareilla.



Lapsille ainakin. 

Tuon fillarin kenkimisen ja koko laajemman episodin olisi todennäköisesti välttänyt, jos olisi jättänyt sen lisäyksen sanomatta. Kannatan edelleen rauhallista linjaa, jossa ei jäädä kinaamaan. Tilanteen kiristyessä on yleensä syytä livahtaa äkkiä pois paikalta. Kultainen noutaja on rauhallinen koira, mutta saattaa sekin tilanteen kärjistyessä alkaa isäntäänsä puolustamaan. 

Itse olisin kaikessa hiljaisuudessa vain polkaissut pyörään lisää vauhtia ja liuennut paikalta, jos kerta äijä ei tukkinut reittiä totaalisesti.

----------


## marmar

> Blogissa pieni tarina englanniksi Mammuttimarssista.




Onnittelut täältäkin kaikille itsensä voittaneille ja maaliin polkeneille. Ja kiitokset Blogiteksteistä kaikille. Niitä on hyödyllistä lukea ja niistä saa myös hyvää oppia omia tulevia retkia varten, niin ei tarvi oppia pelkästään omista virheistä. 

Itsekin olen yhdellä hiihtolenkillä ollut hiukan vähissä vaatteissa. Yleensä sorrun ylipukeutumiseen, joten ajattelin, että kerrankin laitan sopivasti enkä liikaa vaatetta. Lenkillä ei ollut toki pituutta kuin 40 km ja sekin koneladuilla, eli kyseessä ei ollut mikään extremejuttu. Aamulla oli pakkasta 18 astetta ja ennusteen mukaan ilman pitäisi lämmetä auringon nuostessa nopsaan 5 astetta, joten varusteet sen mukaan. Todellisuudessa kävikin toisinpäin. Palatessa pakkasta olikin 23 astetta. Varusteet ja voiteet 13...18 asteen mukaan. Repussa oli kyllä yksi liikkumista ajatellen liian paksu pusero ja kunnon pakkaskelin voidetta. Ensimmänne sitä varten, että jos sattuu jotain, niin raatotaksia odotellessa ei tarvi paleltua kuoliaaksi ja jälkimmäinen ihan vaan varuiksi, kun se ei paljoa paina. Puseroa en käyttänyt, koska tällaiselle pulskalle vilkkaan verenkierron omaavalle kylmä on harvoin ongelma. Puolivälissä matkaa pysähdyin liukastamaan suksia kovemman pakkasen voiteilla. Mulle oli aika yllättävää lukea noista juomien jäätymisistä. Edes tuolla 20 asteen pakkasessa yli 4 tuntia kestäneella hiihtolenkillä ei tullut jäähilettäkään juomapulloihin. Ehkä mulla oli vain tuuria, eli juomapullot sattui olemaan selän puolella ja se paksu pusero pakkasen puolella reppua. Täytyykin muistaa jatkossa tietoisesti pakata pullot oikein. Pakkasella olen suosinut 0,5 litran limsapulloja juomapulloina. Ne menee povitaskuun ja pysyy sulana tai hätätilassa sulaa siellä.

----------


## Ulla

Jep, Yetin blogia on aina ilo lukea. Kiitos taas lukuelämyksestä ja onnittelut koko porukalle suoritetusta marssista!

----------


## Matti H

Marmar -> Pullot jäätyivät, koska ne olivat pyörien rungoissa kiinni eikä kuskien povareissa. Ainakin omalla kohdalla ajatus oli alunperinkin tyhjentää pullot ennen vääjäämätöntä jäätymistä. Omat pullot olivat Zefal Arctic-termospulloja, joissa oli kylläkin ihan normaalia urheilujuomaa. En käyttänyt edes lämmintä vettä. Juoma oli juomiskelpoista noin kuuden tunnin ajan.  

Repussa ollut 3 litraa ei edes kylmennyt. Letkun suukappale jäätyi pari kertaa mutta aukeni paidan alla hetkessä ja oman huolimattomuuden takia yhdellä aamuyön rastilla letkuun tuli pieni hyhmätukos. Vein letkun ajon ajaksi niskasta paksun fleecebuffin alle ja siitä eteen roppaa vasten. Toimiva tapa silloin kun suukappale ei vuoda. Kannattaa tarkastaa ennen pitkälle kylmälle retkelle lähtöä!

Mitään jäähilettä ei kannata isoissa määrissä hörppiä, koska se kylmentää ja lämmöntuottohan syö energiaa. Sen verran vaan että tulee hyvä mieli.

----------


## marmar

> Marmar -> Pullot jäätyivät, koska ne olivat pyörien rungoissa kiinni eikä kuskien povareissa. Ainakin omalla kohdalla ajatus oli alunperinkin tyhjentää pullot ennen vääjäämätöntä jäätymistä. Omat pullot olivat Zefal Arctic-termospulloja, joissa oli kylläkin ihan normaalia urheilujuomaa. En käyttänyt edes lämmintä vettä. Juoma oli juomiskelpoista noin kuuden tunnin ajan.




Mulla oli pullot repussa ja vain yksi povarissa. Silti repussakaan  pullot eivät jäätyneet 4 tunnissa yli 20 asteen pakkasessa. Lähtiessä  juoma oli kylmää. Repussa pussi on lämmintä selkää vasten ja pysyy  varmasti sen takia hyvin sulana, kun kaikki muut tavarat toimii  eristeenä ja selkä lämmittimenä. Samasta syytä mulla kävi varmaankin  tuuri tuolla mun hiihtoreissulla. Pullot jäi selän puolelle ja pusero  pakkasen puolelle. Toi oli vaan esimerkkinä asiasta, johon ymmärrän jatkossa varautua blogikirjoitusten perusteella. Tähän saakka menty enempi  tuurilla sen enempää ajattelematta asiaa. Olisin saattanut mokata  tulevana talvena juomapullojen kanssa. Tarkoitus on lähteä koko päivän kestävälle reissulle. Lumen määrästä riippuen joko maastofillarilla tai eräsuksilla. Noi parin viimetalven 4...6  tunnin lenkit oli harjoittelua, jonka perusteella testailin varustusta. 

Tän talven hiihtokausi on korkattu viikonloppuna. Oli kyllä upeat kelit  viikonloppuna, kun aurinko nousi ja valaisi ruskan kellastamat puut. Ajattelin, että pysyn  eräsuksilla fillaria paremmin pinnalla, mutta kerran upposi suksetkin  hangen läpi veteen saakka. Ei ollut suomainen alusta hangen alla riittävän kovaa. 6  astetta pakkasta ja veteen koskettaneet sukset keräsi aika tuntuvan jäämassan  pohjaan, mikä kyllä irtosi kovetuttuaan helposti. 

Milläs muuten porukka pitää vaihteensa toiminnassa näillä keleillä. Itse  olen ruiskinut ennen lenkkiä kaikki paikat täyteen silikonia ja aika  hyvin on toiminut. Silti märkä loska/vesi yhdessä pakkasen kanssa  pakkanen tuntuu välillä hyydyttävän vaihteet, etenkin jos erehtyy  pysähtymään tauolle.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Vaihteet sulatetaan kusemalla päälle. Nuotiossa onnistuu myös. Kuusen alaoksista tekee äkkiä sellaisen parin minuutin tulikasan.

----------


## Matti H

Viittä vajaa kusin takavaihtajaan kun toiminta loppui siirtymällä, onneksi alkoi toimia pienen ränkkäämisen jälkeen. Fillarin sulattelusta nuotiollahan meillä on kokemusta.

----------


## MTB 50+

Tämä kuva on klassikko !

----------


## TeKu

> Mikä porukka kapuaa pyörineen hirpparin slaalomia ylös?



Allekirjoittanut sekä nimimerkki Nilaukka ja pari ei-foorumilaista. Kovin vielä kotoa lähtiessä oli ajatus, että ajetaan mäki ylös. Lumen / sohjon määrä sai toisiin ajatuksiin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## boltsi

ja huomiseksi olis ajoseuraa vailla 33 v 180cm 100kg nallekarhu. lähtö ois impivaaran futis/jäkishallien parkkis kello 16,30. etsin seuraa tositarkoituksella! seikkailijat/yhdenlenkin jutut ei kiinnosta, kuva olis kans kiva.

----------


## kijas

Muuten kyllä mutta kun oon huomenna Kotkassa. Oliko niin että noita Shimanon talvikenkiä (MV81) ostaessa pitäisi ottaa numeroa pari isommat ku normi shimanot? Nyt ois hyvässä halvennuksessa niinku oululainen sanois.

----------


## peruspertti

> Muuten kyllä mutta kun oon huomenna Kotkassa. Oliko niin että noita Shimanon talvikenkiä (MV81) ostaessa pitäisi ottaa numeroa pari isommat ku normi shimanot? Nyt ois hyvässä halvennuksessa niinku oululainen sanois.



Mulla ainakin riitti yhden numeron suurennus kesäsimppoihin verrattuna. Nuo kasiykköset on lestiltään kesämalleja leveämmät.

----------


## Pave

Kesäkenkä 44, talvikenkä 45 mukavan väljä. Kovemmille pakkasille tarvitsisin vielä 46:set tuplasukalle, tuo 45 menee niiden kanssa turhan tiukaksi.

 Missä lie kyseistä halventavaa toimintaa?

----------


## boltsi

hei kiva kiitos arppa, hakki ja kuunraiskaaja mies kaarinasta!!! oli kivaa liukastella täytyy ottaa uusiksi!

----------


## Matti H

Kuukauden kuittien järjestelyn oheistuotteena syntyi tällainen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xt3eV...ature=youtu.be

Vanha vitsi mutta mitä siitä.

----------


## SuperD

> ... syntyi tällainen:



Osui, upposi, putosin! 
Peittosi mukahauskan radiohuumorin mennentullen

----------


## Ulla

Osui ja upposi, todellakin!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hääppönen

Huikeaa!!!

----------


## MTB 50+

Olipa huima elokuvakokemus  tämä MattiH:n työstämä der Untergang.
Käännös oli kyllä omaperäinen hyvään korkkarisaksaan perustuva.

Ei ole  pitkään aikaan  naurattanut heti aamusta  näin reippaasti. 

Kukkoa  purkista / der Hahn aus der Dose / on kyllä  täysin ylikäymätön eväs.  Näin olkoon - ...kele !  / Sei es so  sein- D...wetter !

----------


## miku80

> Osui ja upposi, todellakin!



+1

Loistava pätkä!!

----------


## peruspertti

Huippua Matti

----------


## artzi

Matin leffapläjäys on selkeästi parempi kuin uusin James Bönd.  :Cool:

----------


## MTB 50+

> Matin leffapläjäys on selkeästi parempi kuin uusin James Bönd.



Eikä sekään ollut huono  :Vink:

----------


## TeKu

> hei kiva kiitos arppa, hakki ja kuunraiskaaja mies kaarinasta!!! oli kivaa liukastella täytyy ottaa uusiksi!



Kiitokset vielä tätäkin kautta kaikille. Näin tois puol taajamaa asustavalle taas oli varsin paljon uutta reittiä tarjolla ja vielä kaiken päätteksi erittäin mukavaa sellaista.  :Hymy: 


Ja ehdotan MattiH:lle pikaista siirtoa Maikkarille, jotta saadaan kunnon käännökset ihan valtakunnallisille tv-kanavillekin. 
LINKKI

Ja jottei ihan offtopikiksi menisi, niin onko huomenna lenkkivuorossa Itäharju vai Impivaara?

----------


## PePa

Itäharju... kun nyt on viikko 44




> *Lähtöpaikat:*
> - parittomina viikkoina Impivaaran palloiluhallien P-alueelta, suuntana pohjois-koillisen ilmansuunnan lenkkipolut (esim. Kullaanvuori, lentoaseman polut, Maaria, ...)
> - parillisina viikkoina Itäharjun Prisman tolpalta, kohti itää ja etelää (esim. Halinen, Pääskyvuori, Littoinen, Lauste, ...)

----------


## Matti H

Sunnuntaina olisi taas cyclot. 19 Honkkarilta. Varmaan aika cyclomaista ajoa tiedossa, mutta tiedä häntä. Kuitenkin jos haluaa cyclocross-lenkille, tämä voisi olla aika varma veto. Vittuilkaa sitten kun seistää polvia myöten suossa.

More cowbell!

----------


## kijas

> Kesäkenkä 44, talvikenkä 45 mukavan väljä. Kovemmille pakkasille tarvitsisin vielä 46:set tuplasukalle, tuo 45 menee niiden kanssa turhan tiukaksi.
> 
>  Missä lie kyseistä halventavaa toimintaa?



CRC:llä olivat kirjoittaessa 130€, en tiedä onko enää. Kestää vähän vastata kun ei oo päässy nettiin taas neljään päivään...

----------


## TANUKI

Huomenna pitäisi olla sateetonta, joten lenkkiseuraa kaivataan huomenna Hirpparissa 12.00.

----------


## Juice

ollaan lähdössä pikkupojan (Lauri) kanssa iltapäivällä polkemaan noin klo 14 jotakin helppoa hiekkatietä ja vähän helppoja metsäpolkuja. Jos tunnet olosi urheilulliseksi niin mukaan sopii loikata.
Noin klo 12.30 ilmoitan tarkan lähtöajan ja paikan. jos kiinnostuit niin laita merkki foorumiin.

----------


## mijura

> Huomenna pitäisi olla sateetonta, joten lenkkiseuraa kaivataan huomenna Hirpparissa 12.00.



Täällä voisi olla lähtijä, mutta oon jo nyt myöhässä tuosta. Eli jos venytät lähtöä sanotaanko 12:30 een pystyisin ehtiin messiin?

----------


## TANUKI

Sopii, eli slalomilla 12.30.

----------


## mijura

> Sopii, eli slalomilla 12.30.



Jeps, täällä menee kamat niskaan juuri, joten ajoajasta riippuen nähdään pian.

----------


## Juice

Täältä http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...239649&lang=fi klo 14.00.
ajamme parkkiksen kautta jos halukkaita.

----------


## mijura

Lenkillä hirvensalossa polut polut, kalliot ja retkireitit sujui hyvin. Mut asfaltilla sit kävikin vähän kömpelösti. Riks raks ja ?

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/phot...0?source=mmail

----------


## Juice

Ei kyllä näytä kovin vanhalta toi fillari joten takuuna saanet uuden rungon. Noi on kyllä aika hurjia juttuja kun runko suorastaan katkeaa jaessa.

----------


## Yeti

Kävin pari tuntia ajamassa itäpuolen polkuja ja oli muuten oli oikein mukavaa, mutta polkujen kunto oli masentava. Se on nyt ilmiselvää että tällä hetkellä maastopyöräilijät aiheuttavat merkittävää vahinkoa poluille. Vettynyt alusta ei kestä mitään ja mutakuopat vain kasvavat. Olisin myös mieluummin näkemättä lukkojarrutusjälkiä maastossa, vaikka ne nyt syntyvät helposti kun on liukasta.

Itse jätän nyt maastoajot väliin, lukuun ottamatta Kalja-ajelua, kunnes tulee pakkanen ja polut kovettuvat.

----------


## miku80

Huomenna lenkkiä Luolavuori - Ala-Lemu ja lähtö Luolavuorelta 10-12 fiiliksen mukaan.. Lähtijöitä kalliobaanoille?

----------


## makkeli

Kävin tänään tarkastamassa Karhumäellä hakkuiden tuhoamaa polkua. Toiveissa olisi ollut, että parissa vuodessa olisi polun tynkä muodostunut hakatulle alueelle. Toivo osoittautui aivan turhaksi täysin mahdotonta ajaa vanhaa polkua.

 Karhumäellä oli jonkun renkaanjälkiä. Tuli kotona vasta kartan ääressä mieleen, että mahtaisiko täältä kalliolta päästä jotenkin tälle tielle. Tuon välin jos saisi auki, niin voisi ajella taas sieltä läpi sisältäen ainoastaan 100 metriä tuota metsätietä.

----------


## Oksanen

> Kävin pari tuntia ajamassa itäpuolen polkuja ja oli muuten oli oikein mukavaa, mutta polkujen kunto oli masentava. Se on nyt ilmiselvää että tällä hetkellä maastopyöräilijät aiheuttavat merkittävää vahinkoa poluille. Vettynyt alusta ei kestä mitään ja mutakuopat vain kasvavat. Olisin myös mieluummin näkemättä lukkojarrutusjälkiä maastossa, vaikka ne nyt syntyvät helposti kun on liukasta.
> 
> Itse jätän nyt maastoajot väliin, lukuun ottamatta Kalja-ajelua, kunnes tulee pakkanen ja polut kovettuvat.



Olitko ajanut littoistenjärven ympäri? Larryn jäljet näytti siellä olevan...

----------


## artzi

Hyvä, nyt ei tarvitse perustella itselleen miksi eri aja enemmän. Inspiraation etsintä-retki tulossa. Pakkasia odotellessa. Tmä kännykkä. Harvinaisten tyhmä olakseen äly.

----------


## Yeti

> Olitko ajanut littoistenjärven ympäri? Larryn jäljet näytti siellä olevan...



Jeps, perussetti Vakke-Littoinen-Lauste.

Pakkasia odotellessa...

----------


## Matti H

Yes, hyvä syy olla ajamatta! Tätä on odotettu.

Eli huomenna mennään teitä pitkin. Ellei eksytä maastoon. Joka voi tapahtua vaikka ei halua ajaa maastossa. Mysterious ways ja niin edelleen.

Taitaa tulla krapuklalenkki. Toinen harrastus vei mierontielle.

----------


## Vesa-Pekka Rantalainen

Laitoin seuraan e-mailin "omilleni" liikunta- ja kiinteistölautakuntaan.

Toivottavasti saadaan selkeyttä asiaan.



Hei!



Pyöräilen paljon harrastuksena ja hyötyliikuntana. Vältän autoilua ja julkisia jos vain mahdollista.


Turun laitamilla on erinomainen verkosto ulkoilureittejä, jotka ovat hyviä ja turvallisia niin jalankulkijoille kuin pyöräilijöillekin. Niille on mukava viedä lapsenlapsikin harjoittelemaan pyöräilyn saloja. Monet "pätkät" oikaisevatkin sopivasti ja meno nopeutuu. 


Ongelmana vain on ajoneuvolla ajo kielletty liikennemerkit.


Ensinnäkin en voi ymmärtää, että tuollaisia merkkejä on aseteltu sinne tänne täysin "mielivaltaisesti". Ilpoisista pääsee hyvin Varissuolle tai Kaarinan keskuskentälle ajamatta kertaakaan liikennemerkkiä vastaan ja kuitenkin niitä on siellä täällä. 
Hauska liikennemerkki sijaitsee Haritussa mäen päällä - sille pääsee noin kahdeksaa ihmisen rakentamaa reittiä pitkin ja PUM, sitten edessäsi seisoo ajokielto! 
Koivulasta Lauritsankadulta pääsee kolmen "laatuisia" reittejä ulkoilureiteille : ilman liikennemerkkiä, ajoneouvolla ajo kielletty sekä moottoriajoneuvoilla ajo kielletty - kaikki variaatiot enkä nyt ota huomioon polkuverkostoa.


Toiseksi nuo reitit on tarkoitettu liikuntaa harrasteleville, miksi pyöräilijät jätetään syrjään.


Kolmanneksi em turvallisuus.

----------


## Vesa-Pekka Rantalainen

> Kävin pari tuntia ajamassa itäpuolen polkuja ja oli muuten oli oikein mukavaa, mutta polkujen kunto oli masentava. Se on nyt ilmiselvää että tällä hetkellä maastopyöräilijät aiheuttavat merkittävää vahinkoa poluille. Vettynyt alusta ei kestä mitään ja mutakuopat vain kasvavat. Olisin myös mieluummin näkemättä lukkojarrutusjälkiä maastossa, vaikka ne nyt syntyvät helposti kun on liukasta.
> 
> Itse jätän nyt maastoajot väliin, lukuun ottamatta Kalja-ajelua, kunnes tulee pakkanen ja polut kovettuvat.




Juuri näin!

----------


## greenman

> Yes, hyvä syy olla ajamatta! Tätä on odotettu.
> 
> Eli huomenna mennään teitä pitkin. Ellei eksytä maastoon. Joka voi tapahtua vaikka ei halua ajaa maastossa. Mysterious ways ja niin edelleen.
> 
> Taitaa tulla krapuklalenkki. Toinen harrastus vei mierontielle.



Kuin myös... ei pysty.

Suojaos rides on mysterious trails.

----------


## hullukoira

> Yes, hyvä syy olla ajamatta! Tätä on odotettu.
> 
> Eli huomenna mennään teitä pitkin. Ellei eksytä maastoon. Joka voi tapahtua vaikka ei halua ajaa maastossa. Mysterious ways ja niin edelleen.
> 
> Taitaa tulla krapuklalenkki. Toinen harrastus vei mierontielle.



Cyclostahan jää maastoon vain jalanjälki ja sitäkään ei umpimetsästä erota. Parin kuukauden ajotauon jälkeen paluu mierontieltä kuulostaa hyvältä teemalta.

----------


## OlliR

> Sunnuntaina olisi taas cyclot. 19 Honkkarilta. Varmaan aika cyclomaista ajoa tiedossa, mutta tiedä häntä. Kuitenkin jos haluaa cyclocross-lenkille, tämä voisi olla aika varma veto. Vittuilkaa sitten kun seistää polvia myöten suossa.
> 
> More cowbell!



Kaksi viikkoa flussassa alkaa riittämään. Eilen kokeilin cyclolla 30km rauhallisesti josko sitä tänään pystyisi osallistumaan Matin cyclolenkille. Tuntui ihan hyvältä, mutta tänään tuli taas takapakkia kuumeen merkeissä.. Hittolainen näitä tauteja, yhdestä luulee päässeensä, niin muksuille tulee päiväkodista aina uusi versio tilalle.  Lamputkin sain ladattua iltaa varten. Kyllä minä vielä jarruksi letkaan tulen joku kerta..

----------


## MTB 50+

Yeti kirjoittaa asiaa ja jos maastoon on nyt pakko mennä, niin sitten sellaisia polkuja, jotka eivät ole  ihan vellinä.





> Kävin pari tuntia ajamassa itäpuolen polkuja ja oli muuten oli oikein mukavaa, mutta polkujen kunto oli masentava. Se on nyt ilmiselvää että tällä hetkellä maastopyöräilijät aiheuttavat merkittävää vahinkoa poluille. Vettynyt alusta ei kestä mitään ja mutakuopat vain kasvavat. Olisin myös mieluummin näkemättä lukkojarrutusjälkiä maastossa, vaikka ne nyt syntyvät helposti kun on liukasta.
> 
> Itse jätän nyt maastoajot väliin, lukuun ottamatta Kalja-ajelua, kunnes tulee pakkanen ja polut kovettuvat.

----------


## Matti H

Käveltiin Vyyryläisen-Lausteen suunnalla tuossa päivällä. Aivan sairaan märkää oli tosiaan, mutta näkyviä jälkiä oli mielestäni hyvin vähän. Vyyryläisessä oli räpätty mopolla.

----------


## Frank

Kävin kans pikku kävelyllä tutuilla poluilla kun ei pyörällä sinne viitsi mennä. Kiersin Litsan lenkin ja kävin sekä Vyyryläisen- että Lähteenmäellä. Pikiksen kautta kotiin. Käy tuo kävelykin kuntoilusta kun sauvojen kanssa neljä tuntia käppäilee. Märkää ja kuraista oli.

----------


## Juice

Eilen ajettiin pikkusällin kanssa parituntia uittamo-ispoinen-ilpoinen-luolavuori-pattila akselilla ja kyllä märkää oli. Tapasimme pari pyöräilijää metsässä joita en tuntenut
toisella ainakin Merida 29. Olivat myös sitä mieltä että on liukasta ja märkää. Alueella kun on paljon ajettua ränniä niin vellipaikat olivat kyllä melkoisesti suurentuneet.
Taitaa olla asiallista suunnata pyörälenkit jonnekkin muualle kun metsään.

----------


## marmar

> Yeti kirjoittaa asiaa ja jos maastoon on nyt pakko mennä, niin sitten sellaisia polkuja, jotka eivät ole  ihan vellinä.



Aika hurjasti tuo lumisade ja sen jälkeiset vesisateet pehmensi polkuja. Sauvoilla ja ilman olin tänään kävellen liikenteessä. Aamulla paikat oli kovia ja kantoi hyvin jalkamiehen olisi saattanut kestää fillarinkin, mutta heti auringon nousun jälkeen paikat pehmeni todella nopeasti ja nokian 47 saapaskin alkoi uppoamaan yllättävissä paikoissa.  Eilen kävin kävellen poluilla, jotka olisivat kestäneet pyöränkin ongelmitta, joten hyvällä polkuvalinnalla pystyy vielä löytämään polkuja, jotka kantaa hyvin, mutta helppoa se ei ole. Itsellä ajatukset on jo ensikesän ajoissa. Olen kävellen GPS:n kanssa kartoitellut lähipolkuja ja löytänytkin muutaman uuden pätkän, jotka ei pääty kenenkään pihaan, vaan muodostavat sopivia läpikulkureittejä. Keskellä asutusta, kun tuppaa iso osa poluista päättyvän jonkun takapihalle. Tavoitteena ajaa ensi kesänä satanen saaressa siten, että samaa polkua tai tietä ei ajeta missään kohtaa kahteen kertaan.

----------


## Matti H

> Tavoitteena ajaa ensi kesänä satanen saaressa siten, että samaa polkua tai tietä ei ajeta missään kohtaa kahteen kertaan.



Kuusistossa on kyllä uskomattoman paljon polkua. Peruslenkkikin on 35 ilman suurempaa säätöä. Satku kuulostaa kyllä hurjalta!

----------


## Teemu

Oisko jollain GPS-jälkeä maastoreitistä välillä Kerttula-Kuhankuono (tai toisinpäin)? En ole pyörinyt tuolla suunnalla yhtään ja kartanlukutaito on aika olematon. Jos olisi valmis GPS-jälki ja kartta, niin saattaisin jopa pysyä jotakuinkin reitillä.

----------


## Immo Laine

> Taitaa olla asiallista suunnata pyörälenkit jonnekkin muualle kun metsään.



Kyllä. Kupittaan BMX-radalle!

Maanantaihengailut jatkuvat ainakin ILTAKISAAN 17.11. saakka.

Huomenna nähdään! (viimeistään klo 18 paikalla...)

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Oisko jollain GPS-jälkeä maastoreitistä välillä Kerttula-Kuhankuono (tai toisinpäin)? En ole pyörinyt tuolla suunnalla yhtään ja kartanlukutaito on aika olematon. Jos olisi valmis GPS-jälki ja kartta, niin saattaisin jopa pysyä jotakuinkin reitillä.



Ei ole GPS-jälkeä, mutta noilla voi alkaa opettelemaan kartanlukua:

http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/tjok...Kuhankuono.png
http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/tjok...itti_Vahto.png
http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/tjok...Turku_P_v4.png

Rehtsuolla en ole käynyt vuosiin ja viimeksi siellä oli aika huono pätkä siinä suon pohjoispuolella. Muuten polku on kohtuullisesti merkattu, että ei pitäis olla hirveän vaikea rasti pysyä reitillä.

----------


## Matti H

Neljä kuskia ajoi Sunnuntaicycloissa. Aivan mahtava keli. Kuraa kyllä piisasi, hiekkanjyvät ratisee hampaissa. Ajeltiin vähän kaikenlaista alustaa eikä sitten metsäajoakaan onnistuttu ihan täysin välttämään. Liedon Vanhalinnan liepeiltä löydettiin verraton cyclopolku.

Mammutti taisi olla hyvää treeniä, pyörä tuntui kerrankin kulkevan vaivattomasti. Tai sitten vaan oli kiva ajaa taas sinkulaa.

----------


## fillaristi

> Neljä kuskia ajoi Sunnuntaicycloissa. Aivan mahtava keli. Kuraa kyllä piisasi, hiekkanjyvät ratisee hampaissa. Ajeltiin vähän kaikenlaista alustaa eikä sitten metsäajoakaan onnistuttu ihan täysin välttämään. Liedon Vanhalinnan liepeiltä löydettiin verraton cyclopolku.
> 
> Mammutti taisi olla hyvää treeniä, pyörä tuntui kerrankin kulkevan vaivattomasti. Tai sitten vaan oli kiva ajaa taas sinkulaa.



Hyvät oli cyclopöhinät tänään. Vettä tuli alkumatkasta,mutta sekin ilo loppu lyhyeen. Matkaa kerrytettiin omalta kohdalta reilu 57kilsaa aikaan 2:47. Tais keskari siis jäädä päälle 20km/h. Hyvää meininkiä pimeessä ja kurassa!! Matilla kulki niin hyvin ettei edes lopussa enää haitannu Tricrossin kiinni hirttävä etujarru...
Tätä lisää.

----------


## Ulla

Jo ennen viime vuoden tapaninmyrskyä oli Rehtsuon eteläpuoli yhtä aitajuoksua kaatuneiden tukkipuiden yli.. Onko kukaan käynyt tänä kesänä?

----------


## Teemu

Juosten mä tuon reitin ajattelenkin mennä, joten sinällään kaatuneet puut ei haittaa yhtä paljon kuin fillarin kanssa. Kiitokset Juhalle karttalinkeistä. Tutkitaan asiaa.

----------


## artzi

Tämä kuhis-masku on jotain 2007, että voipi olla jotain muutosta poluilla jossain...

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=http:/...kuonoMasku.gpx

----------


## marmar

> Kuusistossa on kyllä uskomattoman paljon polkua. Peruslenkkikin on 35 ilman suurempaa säätöä. Satku kuulostaa kyllä hurjalta!




Polkujen lisäksi tuossa ajetaan iso osa teistäkin läpi. Joissain paikoissa joutuu varmasti tinkimään siten, että samaa polkua tai tietä ajetaan eri suuntiin.  Paikoitellen joutuu oikaisemaan myös lyhyitä pätkiä polutonta metsää, koska kovin moni polku päättyy myös ei mihinkään Tyypillistä elukoita täynnä olevalle saarelle. Pellon pientareiltakaan tuskin ihan täysin välttyy. 

Onkos muuten joku joskus mennyt läpi kuusistonjärven vierestä Juurvallin jyrkänteelle. Loppukesästä loppui usko pituushyppytaitoihin, kun ojat oli täynnä vettä ja leveni niin, että luultavasti hyppy olisi päätynyt syvään vettä täynnä olevaan ojaan. Muuten alue oli pusikkoisuudestaan huolimatta yllättävän hyvin ajettavissa. Imeisesti peurat tykkää ruokailla alueella ja tallata poluntapaista.

----------


## Matti H

Voisi kuvitella että vähän veden aikana siitä pääsee hyvinkin. Ei ole tullut käytyä kattomassa, kun peruslenkkini tuo Kylliäisestä Munkken tilan kohdalle. Olet varmaan lähtenyt metsään siitä mutkasta Kiitolinjan peräkärryn kohdalta? Harmi vaan, että Juurvallin pohjoista alareunaa ei pääse enää koko matkalta ajamaan, kun siitä Vierun tilan kohdalta on mettä hakattu nurin. Koivukankareen kautta on tullut joskus oiottua tuohon jyrkänteen alle, mutta sehän menee jo pidemmälle ja pointti katoaa.

Siinä Munkken-Järvenkylän tienoilla on muuten enemmän käärmeitä kuin missään.

----------


## Starfury

> Laitoin seuraan e-mailin "omilleni" liikunta- ja kiinteistölautakuntaan.
> 
> Toivottavasti saadaan selkeyttä asiaan.
> 
> 
> 
> Hei!
> 
> 
> ...



Onnea yritykselle. Itse lähetin 2012 alkukesästä kaksi kertaa s-postia  kysellen, että miksi esim Katariinanlaakson ulkokoilureitin läpi ei  saisi liikennemerkkien nojalla pyöräillä, vaikka käytäntö on täysin  toinen, kun sieltä moni kuitenkin ajaa Haritusta Uittamolle päin ja  päinvastoin. Kysyin myös perusteita siihen, että miksi pyöräily on myös  niin monessa muussa paikassa ko. merkillä kielletty, kuten juuri  pururadoilla jne.

Kumpaankaan lähettämääni viestiin en saanut vastausta  :Hymy:

----------


## Matti H

Tässä kieltomerkkiasiassa on se vaara, että asiasta, mikä ei ole ongelma tehdään sellainen. Kaupungilla on kyllä (vielä) ymmärtämystä meidän asialle. Kyse on siitä, että nuo ulkoilureitit eivät ole *tarkoitettu* pyöräteiksi.

Sitäpaitsi eikös pieni kansalaistottelemattomuus luo mukavaa vaarantunnetta vaaleanpunaisen pörröiseen, turvattuun keskiluokan olemassaoloon?  :Leveä hymy:  :Vink:

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Oisko jollain GPS-jälkeä maastoreitistä välillä  Kerttula-Kuhankuono (tai toisinpäin)? En ole pyörinyt tuolla suunnalla  yhtään ja kartanlukutaito on aika olematon. Jos olisi valmis GPS-jälki  ja kartta, niin saattaisin jopa pysyä jotakuinkin reitillä.







> Tämä kuhis-masku on jotain 2007, että voipi olla jotain muutosta poluilla jossain...
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=http:/...kuonoMasku.gpx



Artzin reitti eteläosaltaan näyttäisi olevan aikalailla kohdillaan. Ainoa mikä osui silmään, niin datasta poiketen virallinen reitti kulkee Kervan laavun kautta. Pohjoisosaa en osaa pikaisesti vilkaisemalla kommentoida, kun olen niin älyttömän vähän siellä suunnalla liikkunut.

Kerttulasta lähteminen ei luulisi tuottavan tuskaa. Kerttulasta on melkoisen hyvin opastettu reitti Kullaanvuoren huipun kautta kohti Kuhankuonoa. Kerttulasta tulemalla pitäisi löytää tänne asti, että pääsee Artzin reitille. Ja tuo Artzin reitti läpi metsän on siinä kohtaa mielestäni paras (ja opastettukin) vaikka Turun seudun opaskartta näköjään muuta väittääkin - molempia vaihtoehtoja toki  pääsee hyvin eteenpäin.

Sen mitä itse olen joskus noita opasteita katsellut, niin Ruskon ohi menevällä osuudella paikallistuntemuksesta ei ole ainakaan haittaa. Ihmeesti tuntuu olevan välillä opastetta Merttelään, Kervaan, Rehtsuolle tms, mutta varsinaista Kuhankuonon opastetta ei sitten aina olekaan. Ilman paikallistuntemusta saattaa olla vähän tuskaa keksiä opasteiden kohdalla että kuuluuko joku paikka omaan reittiin vai ei. Ei siellä onneksi ole montaa risteystä joissa arpomaan joutuisi eikä vaihtoehtoiset reitit minnekään aivan mahdottomiin paikkoihin kokonaisuuteen nähden ole menossa.

Edelliskesänä viimeksi taisin kulkea tuota Ruskon keskustan sivuuttavaa osuutta tuosta reitistä. Muutamalla hakkuulla ei ollut lainkaan opasteita ja jotkut isommankin tien laidalla olleet opasteet oli jääneet puskien sisään. Laitoin tuosta silloin palautetta reittien ylläpitäjille ja saamastani palautteesta uskoisin reitin olevan taas riittävästi merkattu noiden ongelmakohtien läpi.

Raision kaupunki on näköjään poistanut nettisivuiltaan reittiosion jota olen aiemmin tykännyt linkittää Kuhankuonon suuntaan pyrkiville. Turun seudun opaskartasta sentään löytyy retkeilyreitit, kun valitsee vasemman reunan karttavalinnasta ulkoilureitit ja sen jälkeen vielä klikkaa esille tulevista vaihtoehdoista retkeilyreitit. Riittävän lähelle kun zoomaa niin alkaa näkymään reitit katkoviivalla merkittyinä.





> Jo ennen viime vuoden tapaninmyrskyä oli Rehtsuon  eteläpuoli yhtä aitajuoksua kaatuneiden tukkipuiden yli.. Onko kukaan  käynyt tänä kesänä?



Rehtsuon eteläpuoli tuli ajeltua joskus kesällä. Olihan siellä jonkin  verran puita kaatuneena poluille, mutta ei se ihan niin lohduttomassa  kunnossa ollut kuin jossain Ullan reissukuvassa aikoinaan. Jossain vaiheessa ovat myös kunnostaneet sitä Rehtsuon eteläpuolista hiekka-/metsäautotietä ja se on nykyään melkoinen highway.

----------


## bomba

> Oisko jollain GPS-jälkeä maastoreitistä välillä Kerttula-Kuhankuono (tai toisinpäin)? En ole pyörinyt tuolla suunnalla yhtään ja kartanlukutaito on aika olematon. Jos olisi valmis GPS-jälki ja kartta, niin saattaisin jopa pysyä jotakuinkin reitillä.



GPS-jälkeä ei ole, mutta tänä syksynä on PakkoSatku-projektin myötä ajettu reitti Länsikeskus-Kullaanvuori-Kangenkiekka edestakaisin pari kertaa. Reittimerkinnät on melko hyvin kunnossa, perille löydettiin. Ekalla kerralla piti kahteen tai kolmeen otteeseen varmistella risteyksiä kartasta, mutta melko selvä se reitti lopulta on. Partiovarusteesta saa Kuhankuonon retkeilykartan hintaan 15 egee, ja siinä näkyy koko väli Kerttulasta Kuhankuonon kautta Yläneelle asti. Sellanen taskuun ja menoksi, ei siellä mitään GPS-ohjetta tarvitse että perille löytää. Kaatuneita puita oli paikoitellen, ei kuitenkaan tolkuttomia määriä. Sillat hajoaa käsiin, niitä pitää oikeasti varoa. Pitkospuut eivät ole häävissä kunnossa, mutta ovat vissiin korjailleet niitä pitkin syksyä ainakin Kuhankuonolla.

----------


## Vesa-Pekka Rantalainen

Kiitos kannustuksesta Starfury. Katariinasta Ilpoisten koululle kulkee myös lapsia, reitti Haritusta Koivulaan on myös hyvin käytetty. Ja Matin kanssa olen aivan samaa mieltä kansalaistottelemattomuudesta. On vain niin ikäviä nuo potkukisat.

----------


## Vesa-Pekka Rantalainen

Kolme tuntia raikkaankosteassa ilmassa pääasiassa teitä pitkin: Ilpoinen, Vaarniemi, Kirjaltajantie, Torppalantie, Sovinnonmäentie, jne Kuusistonsalmen tuntumassa Tuorlaan ja takaisin. Keskisyke 70% - ja läskiä paloi! Olivatko sunnuntaicyclot käyneet Peikkopoluilla ja Tuorlan peltoteillä?

----------


## hullukoira

> Olivatko sunnuntaicyclot käyneet Peikkopoluilla ja Tuorlan peltoteillä?



Kuulemma käytiin Liedossa. Mun mielestä ajettiin piemeällä hiekkatiellä  :Hymy: . Mainio lenkki jokatapauksessa, eikä jäänyt kotimatkallakaan enää tarvetta sakkokierrokselle Tuorlan suuntaan.

----------


## marmar

> Voisi kuvitella että vähän veden aikana siitä pääsee hyvinkin. Ei ole tullut käytyä kattomassa, kun peruslenkkini tuo Kylliäisestä Munkken tilan kohdalle. Olet varmaan lähtenyt metsään siitä mutkasta Kiitolinjan peräkärryn kohdalta? Harmi vaan, että Juurvallin pohjoista alareunaa ei pääse enää koko matkalta ajamaan, kun siitä Vierun tilan kohdalta on mettä hakattu nurin. Koivukankareen kautta on tullut joskus oiottua tuohon jyrkänteen alle, mutta sehän menee jo pidemmälle ja pointti katoaa.



Jostain tästä kohtaa menin metsään ja muistaakseni sähkölinjan ohi pääsin jonkin matkaa. Kaikkia ojia ei ollut kartassa. Ekan ison ojan yli menikin muutama pölli, joita pitkin pääsi heposti yli.

Kasvillisuudesta päätellen vedet oli epänormaalin korkealla, minkä kyllä saattoi arvata jo lähtiessä. Ja varmaan arvasitkin, että hakusessa on mahdollisimman monta viivaa saaren päästä päähän. Tuo kyseinen väli on kokonaisuutta ajatellen aika oleellinen. Pitänee palata tutkimaan aluetta tarkemmin, kun jäät kantaa tai sitten odottaa kuivempaa kesää tai vaihtoehtoisesti alkaa tereenaamaan pituushyppyä.

----------


## Matti H

> Ja varmaan arvasitkin, että hakusessa on mahdollisimman monta viivaa saaren päästä päähän. Tuo kyseinen väli on kokonaisuutta ajatellen aika oleellinen. Pitänee palata tutkimaan aluetta tarkemmin, kun jäät kantaa tai sitten odottaa kuivempaa kesää tai vaihtoehtoisesti alkaa tereenaamaan pituushyppyä.



Joo käsitetty. Saaren itäpää on aika haasteellinen. Vierusta raunioille ei oikeastaan ole kuin kaksi reittiä. Harjanteen päällä kulkeva erinomainen polku ja sitten rantalepikon varsin mielenkiintoinen tunkkauspätkä. Linnanrauniontien kaakkoispuolella ei ole pahemmin tullut huseerattua, mitä nyt töiden puolesta tietä pitkin. Lyhtyyn ei pääse kuin tietä käyttäen, lintutornin mäessä on hiukan ajettavaa mutta muuten aika heikkoa. Kaipa kaislikossa voisi rämpiä, mutta miksi härnätä lehmiä. Tammistontien ja Pyölin välillä on luonnonsuojelualue, taisi olla jotain liito-oravahässäkkää. Siellä varmaan on jotain polun pätkää. Vähäistä kuitenkin.

----------


## HAK

> Olivatko sunnuntaicyclot käyneet Peikkopoluilla ja Tuorlan peltoteillä?



Kävin viime viikolla - olikohan se keskiviikko vai torstai, jos Rampagen jälkiä niin voi olla niitä. Mä en nähnyt kuin paljon traktorin jälkiä. Suunnistusjuttuja.

----------


## marmar

> Joo käsitetty. Saaren itäpää on aika haasteellinen. Vierusta raunioille ei oikeastaan ole kuin kaksi reittiä. Harjanteen päällä kulkeva erinomainen polku ja sitten rantalepikon varsin mielenkiintoinen tunkkauspätkä. Linnanrauniontien kaakkoispuolella ei ole pahemmin tullut huseerattua, mitä nyt töiden puolesta tietä pitkin. Lyhtyyn ei pääse kuin tietä käyttäen, lintutornin mäessä on hiukan ajettavaa mutta muuten aika heikkoa. Kaipa kaislikossa voisi rämpiä, mutta miksi härnätä lehmiä. Tammistontien ja Pyölin välillä on luonnonsuojelualue, taisi olla jotain liito-oravahässäkkää. Siellä varmaan on jotain polun pätkää. Vähäistä kuitenkin.



Kyllä linnarauniontien kaakkoispuoli jää luutavasti rauhaan. Kartan perusteella Lehmien lisäksi häiriintyy helposti myös ihmiset. Koulusta länteen ja pohjoiseen on kohtuullisesti polkua, mutta aluetta riivaa vieläkin tuulenkaadot, vaikka paljon on raivattukin. Kirkosta itään alue on pinta-alaan nähden todella haasteellinen, siellä on suunnileen samanverran käyttökelpoista polkua, kuin Empon asuinalueella, joka on sentään täplitetty aika tehokkaasti omakotitaloilla. Eli Empo + itäpääty jää todennäköisesti n. 40 kilometriin tiesiirtymät mukaanluettuna ja 60 pitäisi harsia kasaan toisesta päästä. Saattaa onnistua tai sitten ei, mutta monta pokua on kuljettava ennekuin pitkää reittiä pääsee suunnittelemaan. Mitä sille sitten mitaksi tuleekin. Uskoisin, että järkevän satkun saa puristettua kasaan, jos ei muuten, niin ajamalla parhaat polut molempiin suuntiin. Ensikesänä ajattelin tarjoilla halukkaille aina silloin tällöin pienempinä paloina parhaita osuuksia reitistä.

----------


## Matti H

> Kyllä linnarauniontien kaakkoispuoli jää luutavasti rauhaan. Kartan perusteella Lehmien lisäksi häiriintyy helposti myös ihmiset. Koulusta länteen ja pohjoiseen on kohtuullisesti polkua, mutta aluetta riivaa vieläkin tuulenkaadot, vaikka paljon on raivattukin. Kirkosta itään alue on pinta-alaan nähden todella haasteellinen, siellä on suunnileen samanverran käyttökelpoista polkua, kuin Empon asuinalueella, joka on sentään täplitetty aika tehokkaasti omakotitaloilla. Eli Empo + itäpääty jää todennäköisesti n. 40 kilometriin tiesiirtymät mukaanluettuna ja 60 pitäisi harsia kasaan toisesta päästä. Saattaa onnistua tai sitten ei, mutta monta pokua on kuljettava ennekuin pitkää reittiä pääsee suunnittelemaan. Mitä sille sitten mitaksi tuleekin. Uskoisin, että järkevän satkun saa puristettua kasaan, jos ei muuten, niin ajamalla parhaat polut molempiin suuntiin. Ensikesänä ajattelin tarjoilla halukkaille aina silloin tällöin pienempinä paloina parhaita osuuksia reitistä.



Ei muuta kun ketjua kireelle ja ajamaan. Saari on kovin tuttu, mutta en yhtään epäile ettekkö jotain uutta löytäisi. Kuusisto on hyvä yhdistelmä nopeaa polkua ja runsaita nousumetrejä. Reippaasti ajamalla 30 kilsaakin tuntuu kumman vapauttavalta.

----------


## marmar

> Ei muuta kun ketjua kireelle ja ajamaan. Saari on kovin tuttu, mutta en yhtään epäile ettekkö jotain uutta löytäisi. Kuusisto on hyvä yhdistelmä nopeaa polkua ja runsaita nousumetrejä. Reippaasti ajamalla 30 kilsaakin tuntuu kumman vapauttavalta.



Jos saaresta on tallessa GPX tai KML filuja, niin otan mielelläni vastaan. Mulla kun on iso osa poluista vielä ajamatta ja jo ajetuissakin vielä osa oppimatta.

Parhaille saaren tuntijoille tuskin pystyn ahkeralla hakemisellakaan paljoa uutta tarjoamaan, mutta niille, jotka ei tunne saarta niin hyvin niin varmasti jotain löytyy. On mulla tuossa pieni taka-ajatustuskin. Polut pysyisi paremmin auki, jos niitä ajettaisiin. Polkujen tunnetuksi tekeminen saattaisi auttaa niiden aukipysymisessä. Poluilla ei yleensä juuri näy renkaanjälkiä, muutamaa harvaa poikkeusta lukuunottamatta. Toisaalta vaarnimen tai littoistenjärven ympäristön tasoista kulutusta ei ehkä tarvitakkaan. Mutta siitä pitänee syrjäinen sijainti automaattisesti huolen.

----------


## TeKu

Tässä osa lenkistä, jonka ajoin Matin perässä viime kesänä. Tänä kesänäkin on muutamaan otteeseen osa reitistä tullut sahattua, mutta tuo Saaristotien läntinen puoli on itselle aika vierasta maastoa. Mutta kuvassa näkyvä itäinen puoli on varsin hyvin ajettavissa muutamaan poikkeusta lukuunottamatta.
1. Munkkentien alusta, rivitalojen jälkeen metsään. On koko matka ajettavissa ja muistaakseni vain yksi kaatunut puu koko matkalla.
2. Osittain ajettavissa. Jonkin verran kaatuneita puita, mutta pääsee rämpimään läpi suht hyvin.
3. Kappelinmäki on ajettavissa kokonaan. Sisältää hiukan pehmeää pohjaa ja hiukan enemmän nousua...
4. Tuskin ajettavissa. Viime vuonna jo pientä tunkkausta ja sen jälkeen ei varmaan kaatuneiden puiden määrä ole ainakaan vähentynyt.
5. Kokonaan ajettavissa ja loistava pätkä. Jos Munkkentieltä lähtevä aika sairas nousu ei kiinnosta, niin hiukan helpommalla pääsee kun lähtee lähempää Linnanrauniontien ja Munkkentien risteystä kiipeämään ylös. Se on kokonaan ajettavissa ylös saakka.

Koko viime kesänä ajettu lenkki on gpx.filuna ladattavissa tästä.

----------


## hullukoira

Toukokuussa Kuusistossa ajettu Pihvin vetämä sunnuntailenkki näkyy täällä: http://goo.gl/maps/PIilB ja gpx:n voi ladata täältä

----------


## marmar

> Tässä osa lenkistä, jonka ajoin Matin perässä viime kesänä. Tänä  kesänäkin on muutamaan otteeseen osa reitistä tullut sahattua, mutta tuo  Saaristotien läntinen puoli on itselle aika vierasta maastoa. Mutta  kuvassa näkyvä itäinen puoli on varsin hyvin ajettavissa muutamaan  poikkeusta lukuunottamatta.
> 1. Munkkentien alusta, rivitalojen jälkeen metsään. On koko matka  ajettavissa ja muistaakseni vain yksi kaatunut puu koko matkalla.
> 2. Osittain ajettavissa. Jonkin verran kaatuneita puita, mutta pääsee rämpimään läpi suht hyvin.
> 3. Kappelinmäki on ajettavissa kokonaan. Sisältää hiukan pehmeää pohjaa ja hiukan enemmän nousua...
> 4. Tuskin ajettavissa. Viime vuonna jo pientä tunkkausta ja sen jälkeen  ei varmaan kaatuneiden puiden määrä ole ainakaan vähentynyt.
> 5. Kokonaan ajettavissa ja loistava pätkä. Jos Munkkentieltä lähtevä  aika sairas nousu ei kiinnosta, niin hiukan helpommalla pääsee kun  lähtee lähempää Linnanrauniontien ja Munkkentien risteystä kiipeämään  ylös. Se on kokonaan ajettavissa ylös saakka.



Kiitokset  molemmille tiedostoja jakaneille. Molemmissa oli jotain uutta ja  reittiviiva kännykässä peruskarttapohjalla on aina jotain muuta, kuin  muistiviiva päässä  :Hymy:  Vuolahdessa kerran  totesin, että olisi se viiva  pitänyt printata edes paperille mukaan. Toisaalta päässä olevan  muistijäljen epätarkkuudesta johtuen vuolahti-kuuslahti väliltä löytyi  toinenkin polku...

Nousut ei haittaa niin kauan, kun saa hilattua  itsensä ja pyöränsä ylös jotenkin turvallisesti ylös. Kappelinmäkeä  myötäpäivään kierrettäessä jouduin jalkautumaan hetkeksi. Ainakaan mun  ajotaidolla ei noussut ajamalla ylös. Suunilleen tuota 4 pätkää  tunkattin loppukesästä yksi aamu. Mielenkiintoinen reitti. Juurvallin  kohdalla olen ajanut alempaa reittiä. Ylempänäkin olen käynyt, mutta en  ole ajanut läpi saakka tuota viivan mukaista reittiä.

----------


## Ulla

Huomio! Aluekilpailujen palkintojenjako  on 22.11.2012 klo 18.30 Ilmaristen  Matkailutilalla osoitteessa Väänteläntie 45.

----------


## Matti H

> Kiitokset  molemmille tiedostoja jakaneille. Molemmissa oli jotain uutta ja  reittiviiva kännykässä peruskarttapohjalla on aina jotain muuta, kuin  muistiviiva päässä  Vuolahdessa kerran  totesin, että olisi se viiva  pitänyt printata edes paperille mukaan. Toisaalta päässä olevan  muistijäljen epätarkkuudesta johtuen vuolahti-kuuslahti väliltä löytyi  toinenkin polku...



Mulla on jossain gpx ihan tuosta länsipäästä mutta se on hävinnyt. Ei tuu noita keräiltyä.  Mun navigaattori on tossa korvien välissä. Paskasti toimii mutta ei tarvi latailla.

----------


## Vesa-Pekka Rantalainen

3,5 h hienossa kelissä joenvartta ylös, Halinen , Oriketo, Kärsämäki, Runosmäki, Kuninkoja ja pisto Ajopyörään. Sieltä Nokialaiset nastarenkaat kaulaan ja edelleen ulkoilureittejä pitkin Pansiontielle ja sitten Ilpoisiin.
Tuolla kaukana pohjoisessa on paljon vähemmän ajokieltomerkkejä kuin täällä etelässä. Voisitte tulla hakemaan täältä täydennystä.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> reittiviiva kännykässä peruskarttapohjalla on aina jotain muuta, kuin  muistiviiva päässä



Noin 50 neliökilometriä pyöräsuunnistuskarttaa tehneen kokemuksella voin vakuuttaa, että tuon saaren kokoisen pläntin jokaisen polun ehtii kartoittamaan viikossa sillä tarkkuudella, mitä perus mtb-lenkkeilijä tarvitsee. Nopea tapa on tulostaa himmeällä peruskartta isossa mittakaavassa paperille, joka kiinnitetään karttatelineeseen. Sitten otetaan pieni alue kerrallaan ja ajetaan kaikki polut ja merkataan ne kynällä siihen kartan päälle. Viikossa on jokainen polku tiedossa ja sitten pähkäillään miten ne yhdistetään reitiksi järkevimmin. Tässä ei gps-filut paljoa auta, kun ne vain ehkäisee maaston oppimista, kun ei tarvitse painaa mitään mieleen.

----------


## MTB 50+

> Mulla on jossain gpx ihan tuosta länsipäästä mutta se on hävinnyt. Ei tuu noita keräiltyä.  Mun navigaattori on tossa korvien välissä. Paskasti toimii mutta ei tarvi latailla.



Komppaan kaimaa.

Muistan ulkoa niin valossa ja pimeässäkin lähes  kaikki itäpuolen isot-, pienet- ja piilopolut ja ison osan poluista Turun  kaikilla  puolin. Navigaattooria minulla  ei ole enkä sitä osaisi  oikein käyttääkkään ainakaan ajaessa. Välin tuo korvienvälinavi kyllä pätkii.

----------


## Juice

> Komppaan kaimaa.
> 
> Muistan ulkoa niin valossa ja pimeässäkin lähes  kaikki itäpuolen isot-, pienet- ja piilopolut ja ison osan poluista Turun  kaikilla  puolin. Navigaattooria minulla  ei ole enkä sitä osaisi  oikein käyttääkkään ainakaan ajaessa. Välin tuo korvienvälinavi kyllä pätkii.



Minä taasen löydän hädin tuskin olkkarista jääkaapille, joskus eteiseen mentäessä joutuu häviksiin. Metsä, pahapaikka!
Gepsiä joskus ajatellut mutta jäänyt silleensä ajatuksen tasolle. Vaikka olen porukkalenkeillä männävuosina käynyt niin ei vaan jää polut mieleen. 
Harhailu on mukavaa, ja lisäähän se tuskaa kun ei tiedä minne menee saatika sitten mistä tulee.

----------


## MTB 50+

> ...
> Harhailu on mukavaa, ja lisäähän se tuskaa kun ei tiedä minne menee saatika sitten mistä tulee.



Sinne, tänne  on hauska  harhailla, mutta  joskus  pitää löytää  takaisinkin. Muutaman kymmenvuotta kun harhailee pienellä alueella alkavat polut jäädä mieleen. Joskus kyllä  juuri  äsken ajamalleni polulle  on kasvanut asuntoalue tai moottoritie.

----------


## Juice

> Sinne, tänne  on hauska  harhailla, mutta  joskus  pitää löytää  takaisinkin. Muutaman kymmenvuotta kun harhailee pienellä alueella alkavat polut jäädä mieleen. Joskus kyllä  juuri  äsken ajamalleni polulle  on kasvanut asuntoalue tai moottoritie.



Kerran Hirvensalossa ajellessani oli Polku räjäytetty taivaantuuliin. Mutta kun ei koskaan muista mitään mistään niin ei tule lähdettyä uusille urille.

----------


## Pave

> Kerran Hirvensalossa ajellessani oli Polku räjäytetty taivaantuuliin.



Oripään kankaan poluilla kerran ajellessamme Ulla hokasi kartasta seudun korkeimmalle kohdalle vievän polun, ei kun sinne. No eipä kuitenkaan huiputettu lakea, sillä ko. piste oli viety murskeena sorarekoilla jonnekin muualle, olisi tarvittu tosi piiiitkät tikkaat entiselle huipulle päästäkseen...

----------


## marmar

> Noin 50 neliökilometriä pyöräsuunnistuskarttaa tehneen kokemuksella voin vakuuttaa, että tuon saaren kokoisen pläntin jokaisen polun ehtii kartoittamaan viikossa sillä tarkkuudella, mitä perus mtb-lenkkeilijä tarvitsee. Nopea tapa on tulostaa himmeällä peruskartta isossa mittakaavassa paperille, joka kiinnitetään karttatelineeseen. Sitten otetaan pieni alue kerrallaan ja ajetaan kaikki polut ja merkataan ne kynällä siihen kartan päälle. Viikossa on jokainen polku tiedossa ja sitten pähkäillään miten ne yhdistetään reitiksi järkevimmin. Tässä ei gps-filut paljoa auta, kun ne vain ehkäisee maaston oppimista, kun ei tarvitse painaa mitään mieleen.



Kun oliskin viikko aikaa vain polkujen piirtoon ...
Kyllä mulla oli mielessä tuokin  vaihtoehto. Alkuun jopa ensisijaisena. Mulla on ostettuna alueen kartta  riittävässä mittakaavassa tontinrajoineen ja siitä vielä A3 värikopiokin  sutattavaksi. Toki kartta ja karttatelinekin riittäisi, mutta kun se  karttatelinekkin on vielä hankkimatta.

Tuo paperiversio jäi, koska
a)  Valoisan ajan ajot jää mulla aika pieniin tuntimääriin ja mun  suunnistuskokemuksella pimeässä virhemerkintöjen tekeminenkin on aika  todennäköistä. 
b) GPS on mulla taskussa puhelimen muodossa joka  tapauksessa. Eli sen saa tallentamaan milloin huvittaa, ei tarvita  ennakkosuunnittelua tai ylimääräisten tavaroiden mukaanottoa. Kartan saa  myös taskusta esille milloin vain. Usein  lähden lenkille tyylillä minne nokka näyttää ja jos polku vie paikkaan  jossa muistan nähneeni reitiviivan, niin voin kaivaa kännykän taskusta  ja tarkistaa missä se viiva nyt menikään ja meniskö sitä reittiä, mitä joku muukin on mennyt, vai jatkanko umpimähkään.
c) Känny logaa taskussa ilman käyttäjän operaatioita, kunhan muistaa laittaa loggauksen päälle, (joka sekin on välillä haasteellista) Ajon aikana voi keskittyä vain ajamiseen
d) Bonuksena opitun Polkuverkon voi piirtää muillekin saataville vaikka openstreetmappiin,  jonka muut voi ladata halutessaan kännykkään tai johonkin muuhun naviin.

Edelleen potentiaalisten lenkkien reittisuunittelu tulee tapahtumaan paperitulosteiden perusteella. Hyvänkään näytön resoluutio ei oikein riitä siihen. 

Itse en jaksa uskoa, että GPS:n käyttö merkittävästi ehkäisee reitin  ulkoa oppimista. Eri juttu olisi, jos ajaisi GPS tangossa viivaa  pitkin. Käytännössä puhelimen kaivan esille vasta sitten, kun huomaan eksyneeni reitiltä ja umpikujaan päädyttyäni katson, että kannattaako koittaa tunkata läpi, vai palaako takaisin ja kierrän jotain toista tunnettua reittiä. Tai jos oikein hyvin käy, niin huomaan jo jossain risteyksessä, että en tiedä kumpaan haaraan pitäisi mennä ja tarkistan asian ajoissa.

On mullakin tavoitteena päästä muutamassa vuodessa siihen tilanteeseen, että itäpuolella ei tarvita karttaa tai GPS minkään normireitin läpiajamiseen. Yhden vajaan kesän kokemuksella on pakko sanoa, että ainakaan mun päähän ei ole tallentunut edes itäpuolen polut niin hyvin, että voisin edes kohtuullisella todennäköisyydella ajaa saman 20 km reitin kahtena peräkkäisenä päivänä läpi ilman mukana kulkevaa karttaa. Kuusistossa muutama vakiolenkki onnistuisi, mutta muuten ei. Pelkästään umpimähkään ajamalla tuskin oppisin polkuja kovin nopsaan. Nyt kun olen saanut karttoja ja GPS-viivoja muilta ja ja logaan myös itse viivoja, niin pystyn jälkikäteen hamottamaan ajettua reittiä kartalle. Tällä metodilla mun kohdalla polkujen oppimisprosessi on nopeutunut huomattavasti. Lisäksi metsässä kriittisissä pokujen risteyksissä voi navista tarkistaa, että missä risteyksessä todella on sillä hetkellä. Silloin voi painaa muistiin maastomerkkejä varmasti oikesta risteyksestä, eikä vain pelkkään luuloon perustuen 0,5 kilometriä kuvitellusta paikasta sivussa olevasta ihan eri haarasta. Jos ajo sujuisi rutiinilla, niin silloin voisi seurata karttatelineestä paperikartastakin menoa, mutta kun samaan aikaan polkujen kanssa pitäisi vielä opetella ajamaankin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MTB 50+

Kävin äsken  pyörittämässä  itäpuolen kallioita pari tuntia. Ei karttaa tai gps:ää. On ne samat polut siellä  pimeässäkin.

Jos otetaan muutama sellainen pidempi lenkki alkaen aikaisin aamulla joku viikoloppu maastoon sen jäädyttyä tässä itäpuolella ja ajetaan kaikki tai ainakin melkein kaikki polut Littoisten  ympäristössä ja  jos joku ottaa gps:n tallentamaan reittejä, niin saadaan aikaan  aika kattava kartasto. Tämä voi olla sellaista katoavaa kansanperinnettä. Siis aikaisin aamulla ja pääosin pimeässä. 

Lähtisikö joku mukaan ?

----------


## Matti H

> Tämä voi olla sellaista katoavaa kansanperinnettä.



Sitten on syytä ottaa mukaan myös magnetofoni Tarinoiden tallentamiseen.

----------


## makkeli

Jotkut oppivat reitit nopeammin kuin jotkut toiset, se on sitä suunnistustaitoa varmaan. Sen voin sanoa, että porukkalenkeillä ei opi mitään reittejä, siellä oppii vain seuraamaan takapyörää.

Yksin ajettuna oppimiskäyrä on paljon nopeampi. Eka lenkillä reitti talteen, sitten hiukan kartan katselua kotona ja maaston hahmotusta. Sitten toinen lenkki kertauksena ja hiukan variaatiota mukaan, niin kolmannella lenkillä jo masteroi ko. maastoa. Toisen takaapyörää seuraten saman oppimiseen menee ainakin 20 lenkkiä. Sen huomaa noista itäpuolen kuvarasteista, mulla lyö ihan tyhjää vaikka olen varmaan yli 10 kertaa ko. paikassa ajanut toisen takapyörää seuraten.

Katselkaa siis niistä gpx-trackeistä vain polun alku ja lähtekää seikkailemaan.

----------


## MTB 50+

> Sitten on syytä ottaa mukaan myös magnetofoni Tarinoiden tallentamiseen.



Ei tarvitse. Mä ajan vaan  :Vink:

----------


## TeKu

Itselläkin nuo gps-jäljet tallettuvat sportstrackerin "sivuominaisuutena" ja todellinen syy sportstrackerin päällä pitämiseen on vain ajetun matkan mittaaminen. En oikeastaan ikinä ole käyttänyt vanhoja jälkiä navigointiin, koska se on käytännön syistäkin vähän hankalaa kun puhelinta pidän repussa. Polkujen risteyksissä kuuluu mielivaltaisesti arpoa seuraava ajettava suunta  :Hymy:

----------


## Matti H

> Polkujen risteyksissä kuuluu mielivaltaisesti arpoa seuraava ajettava suunta



Lainataan asiaan liittyen Kotiteollisuutta, ennen kuin greenman tai hullukoira ehtivät:

Ei lapsena ikinä eksynyt metsään vaikka tahtoikin
Nyt eksyy kyllä vaikkei tahdo tai vaikka tahtookin

Tätä olen aiemminkin huudellut, mutta parhaat lenkit on olleet niitä, kun on vaan mennyt ja katsonut mitä seuraavan mäen takaa löytyy.

----------


## fillaristi

Ite olen kanssa sitä mieltä että polut oppii niitä yksin ajamalla eikä muita seuraamalla. Sitä tosiaan vaan keskittyy edessäolevan takarenkaaseen ja reitti ei jää mieleen. Mitään gps:ää ei mun tulis mieleenkään maastossa kyttäillä ennenkun on sellanen tilanne ettei tiedä missä on. Etsivä löytää sanotaan... 
Lumi sais vaan nyt tulla maahan että pääsis hiihteleen, kun tuntuu ettei pyäräilystä tulleet rasitusvammat akilleksessa ja polven taipeessa olevassa jänteessä ota millään parantuakseen. Kevyestikin jopa otettu, mutta ei tokene niin ei sitten millään. Treenitunnit tiputettu kolmannekseen ja ei silti auta. Pitääkö täs ruveta vaan makaamaan vai?
Akillesvaiva ollu jo elokuusta asti ja polvitaivekin kiukutellu yli kuukauden. Ahistaa ajoittain...

----------


## Ulla

^Kevyesti ottaminen ei riitä rasitusvammaan, anna kropalle aikaa toipua, pidä täyslepoa.

----------


## Bematic

Parhaiten varmaankin metsät oppii kun itse niitä jaksaa määrätietoisesti tutkia. Itselläni ei kuitenkaan mielenkiinto riitä etsiä umpimähkään uusia reittejä. Olen ihan tyytyväinen että nykytekniikka helpottaa hyvien reittien löytymistä.

Ensimmäiset lenkit vieraissa paikoissa tulee ajettua aika tarkasti jonkun toisen ajamaa reittiä. Kertoja kun tulee niin huomaa että osaa soveltaa reittejä ja että navin ruudussa on useammin pyöräilydata kuin karttapohja. 
Pidän navin suurena etuna myös siitä että mahdollisuudet ajamiseen ei ole rajattu vain tuttuihin maisemiin. Voin heittää reitin naviin ja hypätä täysin vieraan paikkakunnan parhaimpiin maastopyöräpolkuihin ilman sen suurempaa tutustumista ja tutkimista. Tutuissakin paikoissa navin avulla löytyy uusia reittejä. On esim. paikkoja joissa polku näyttää menevän jonkun pihalle tai paikka näyttää umpikujalta. Jos ajaa ihan vain tutkimalla polkuja niin helposti kääntyy takaisin mutta jos navi näyttää että sinne vaan niin sinne vaan!

En tarkoita sitä että kaikkien tulisi ajaa orjallisesti navi naaman edessä. Navi voi kuitenkin osalle pyöräilijöistä olla oikeasti hyödyksi ja tuoda motivaatiota harrastamiseen.

----------


## marmar

> Pidän navin suurena etuna myös siitä että mahdollisuudet ajamiseen ei ole rajattu vain tuttuihin maisemiin. Voin heittää reitin naviin ja hypätä täysin vieraan paikkakunnan parhaimpiin maastopyöräpolkuihin ilman sen suurempaa tutustumista ja tutkimista. Tutuissakin paikoissa navin avulla löytyy uusia reittejä. On esim. paikkoja joissa polku näyttää menevän jonkun pihalle tai paikka näyttää umpikujalta. Jos ajaa ihan vain tutkimalla polkuja niin helposti kääntyy takaisin mutta jos navi näyttää että sinne vaan niin sinne vaan!



Tuossa oli aika hyvin tiivistetty syyt miksi käytän navia. Tosin mulla se on taskussa ja koitan pitää päässä lähimmät kilometrit reitistä. Se missä navi hakkaa paperikartan menne tullen on, että silla voi vaihtaa näppärästi kartta/ilmakuva näkymiä, eli näkymä ei rajoitu peruskartan tarjoamaan informaatioon. Ilmakuvista on useammin kuin kerran ollut hyötyä, kun olen päättänyt että mihin jatkan. Jos ilmakuvissa näkyy edessä mainiota avokalliota, niin pusikon läpi puskeminen on motivoivampaa, kuin pelkän peruskartan perusteella tehdyn arvauksen pohjalta. Jos mulla on joka tapauksessa taskussa tekniikkaa, niin miksi en käyttäisi sitä? 






> Mitään gps:ää ei  mun tulis mieleenkään maastossa kyttäillä ennenkun on sellanen tilanne  ettei tiedä missä on.



Noita ei tiedä missä olen tilanteita on monentasoisia. Jos olen yksin liikkeellä metsässä ja ei ole hajuakaan missä olen, niin sitten menen yleensä kotiin ja siihen ei ole koskaan navia tarvittu. Täällä asutuksen keskellä metsät on niin pieniä, että aina sieltä ulos löytää ja teitä pitkin fillarilla risteilemällä tulee kohtuu äkkiä jollain lailla tunnetulle väylälle. Samalla piirtyy muistiin ympäristöstä sellaisia jälkiä, joilla ensikerralla löytää helpommin kotiin.  Oudommassa ympäristössä sama juttu, mutta paperikartan avulla. 

Navi on hauska apuväline, mutta sen varaan ei voi koskaan jättää kotiin löytämistä. Ja ihan harjoituksen vuoksi seikkailen aina ilman navia kotiin tai varmasti tunnetulle väylälle, jos luuulen olevani hukassa. Saa sen navin sieltä taskusta, jos epätoivo valtaa mielen. Tekniikan luotettavuuteen olen kuitenkin niin skeptinen, että kotiinsuunnistuksen pitää onnistua ilman sitä. Tuota kotiinlöytämistä kannattaa myös harjoitella. Sitä on huomattavasti mukavampi harjoitella tietoisena siitä, että taskussa on navi joka neuvoo hätätilassa kotiin, kuin navin ja kännykän pimennyttyä nälkäisenä kylmässä ja pimeässä metsässä. 





> Jos otetaan muutama sellainen pidempi lenkki alkaen aikaisin aamulla  joku viikoloppu maastoon sen jäädyttyä tässä itäpuolella ja ajetaan  kaikki tai ainakin melkein kaikki polut Littoisten  ympäristössä ja  jos  joku ottaa gps:n tallentamaan reittejä, niin saadaan aikaan  aika  kattava kartasto. Tämä voi olla sellaista katoavaa kansanperinnettä.  Siis aikaisin aamulla ja pääosin pimeässä. 
> 
> Lähtisikö joku mukaan ?



Lauantaiaamuisin sopii yleensä hyvin. Lähtöpaikkana  voisi olla ehkä prisman tolpan sijaan vaikka Kaarinan Honkkari, tai  siitä Littoisten suunttaan valintatalo. Voin toki Prisman tolpallekin  polkaista jos se sopii paremmin.

Openstreetmappiin on joku aktiivinen jo piirrellyt paljon polkuja. Kun katselin sitä viimekertaista aamulenkkia tuolla karttapohjalla, niin yllättävän monta silloin ajettua pätkää tuosta setistä puuttuu.

----------


## Juice

> Ite olen kanssa sitä mieltä että polut oppii niitä yksin ajamalla eikä muita seuraamalla. Sitä tosiaan vaan keskittyy edessäolevan takarenkaaseen ja reitti ei jää mieleen. Mitään gps:ää ei mun tulis mieleenkään maastossa kyttäillä ennenkun on sellanen tilanne ettei tiedä missä on. Etsivä löytää sanotaan... 
> Lumi sais vaan nyt tulla maahan että pääsis hiihteleen, kun tuntuu ettei pyäräilystä tulleet rasitusvammat akilleksessa ja polven taipeessa olevassa jänteessä ota millään parantuakseen. Kevyestikin jopa otettu, mutta ei tokene niin ei sitten millään. Treenitunnit tiputettu kolmannekseen ja ei silti auta. Pitääkö täs ruveta vaan makaamaan vai?
> Akillesvaiva ollu jo elokuusta asti ja polvitaivekin kiukutellu yli kuukauden. Ahistaa ajoittain...



Terva, viina ja sauna. Ei ku oikeesti nyt jäitä hattuu ja parinviikon totaali lepo. Ei se maailmaa kaada mutta voi tulla koipi kuntoon, ja kannattaa ottaa myös töistä saikkua.

----------


## Lehisj

> Treenitunnit tiputettu kolmannekseen ja ei silti auta. Pitääkö täs ruveta vaan makaamaan vai?
> Akillesvaiva ollu jo elokuusta asti ja polvitaivekin kiukutellu yli kuukauden. Ahistaa ajoittain...



Nyt Mika jäitä hattuun sekä akillekseen ja polvitaipeeseen! Usko vanhaa; nyt marraskuussa vaivaisena/puolikuntoisena treenatessa voit vain tuhota ensi kauden kilvan ajot. Aikaa on vielä runsaasti päästä huippukuntoon ennen ensi kesän päätavoitteita, vaikka nyt lepäisit koko kuukauden. Sitä paitsi nythän on vielä siirtymäkausi tai korkeintaan vasta pk-kauden ihan alku.

----------


## Matti H

Kuusistoon eksyessa on uhkana nalkakuolema kun ei ole enaa ees Empon valintaa. Liisan baariakaan ei ole ollu vuosikymmeniin. Saatika sitten osuuskauppaa.Final frontier.

----------


## MTB 50+

> It...
> Akillesvaiva ollu jo elokuusta asti ja polvitaivekin kiukutellu yli kuukauden. Ahistaa ajoittain...



Tri Hymy ( Mikko L.)  neuvoi joskus aikoinaan ennen muuttoaan Jyväskylään _" ota pari  buranaa, mutta älä mene  lääkäriin. Kyllä se  siitä"_

----------


## Pave

Tein tuon virheen ja kävin Pulssissa... Mulle lääkäri määräsi nilkkatuen joulukuun puoleen väliin asti ja tulehduskipulääkettä, jonka kanssa ei Burana sovi yhteen.

Kellään ylimääräisenä ajokuntoisia talvikenkiä koossa 46 tai 47? Edes vasenta?
Neljävitoseen kun tarvitaan melkeinpä sitä voimariinia, jotta sopii koipi yhdellä sukalla ja nilkkatuella kengän neopren-kauluksesta sisään.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## SuperD

Kuskia kaatuu Satkun ikeessä. Toista se oli silloin kun miehet ja fillarit olivat kunnon matskua. Muovia ovat, nykyiset.
Ilahduttavaa huomata etten ole ainoa joka omaa säälittävän paikallistuntemuksen & kyvyn eksyä lähimetsiin. Littoistenjärven löytäisin ja Pirunpellon Impparin kulmilla. Kullaanvuorelle tuskin, mutta enhän mä siellä ole käynyt kuin ehkä tusinan kertaa  :Nolous:

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Harvassa on ne jotka toisten perässä ajelemalla oppivat reittejä. Minä en ainakaan ole itäpuolta sillä tyylillä oppinut. Polut voi näyttää tutuilta ja risteyksissä voi jopa tietää mihin yleensä mennään, mutta kokonaiskuva on täysin kateissa. Eli mitään rinkiä en mitenkään saisi sieltä hahmotettua. Minä uskon niin, että olkoon se perehtymistyyli metsässä samoilua, kartan tutkailua tai gps-trackien vertailua, niin silloin niitä polkuja oppii kun yrittää ymmärtää asiaa. Ei sillä käytetyllä tekniikalla ole väliä - oleellista on että yrittää ajatella asiaa!

PS. Lenkkitaukoa on, mutta vielä luulisin löytäväni Kullaanvuorelle.  :Cool:  Eiköhän tämä tästä ja muutama muu kiva sanonta.

----------


## timppi

> Harvassa on ne jotka toisten perässä ajelemalla oppivat reittejä.



Olen tästä hieman eri mieltä.. Mulla ei ollu mitään hajua, niin idän kun lännenpuolen poluistakaan, kun alottelin tätä touhua uudelleen viimekesänä. Perässä ajelin ja viikkojen väleissä vähän itsekseni samoja polkuja.. En minä niitä olisi oppinut, ellei joku joskus edellä olisi niitä ajellut.

Tosin ilman gepsiä en halua (ainakaan pidemmälle) metsään lähteä.. Tästä pitää huolen joskus yläasteikäisenä kotiseudullani pohjois-karjalan korvessä ajamani "iltalenkki"; Huikkasin joskus viiden aikaa illalla äidilleni käyväni saunalenkillä. Tämä siis pian sen jälkeen, kun olin saanut ensimäisen maastopyöräni. 

Lenkki suntautui poluille, jonka luulin kiertävän kivan pienen lenkin ja tulevan lähes samalle tielle parinkilsan päähän lähtöpaikasta.. Parituntia tuota reittiä ajettuani, tajusin että nyt ei kaikki ole ihan kunnossa.. Pienen panikoinnin kautta totesin, että jos polkua jatkaa eteenpäin, se todennäköisesti tulee johonkin tielle. No näin kävi, mutta nuo perkeleen tiet (ainakin tuolla itäsuomessa) muistuttavat niin paljon toisiaan, etten todellakaan tiennyt mikä tuo tie oli. Onneksi siellä noita isompia asfalttiteitä ei ole niin paljoa, että sain päässäni rajoitettua mahdolliset tiet kahteen vaihtoehtoon. Ainut vaan, että toisessa pitäisi lähteä polkemaan toiseen suuntaan, kun toisessa..

No, tiellähän on tiekylttejä. Ainut vika tässä vaan on, ettei niitä tuolla peräkylillä ole ihan joka kilometrin, ei edes parin välein.. Siispä valitsin suunnan, johon lähdin polkemaan. Parinkilsan jälkeen tuo suunta osottautui oikeaksi, kyltissä ei lukenut Lieksa..

Eli, gps aina mukaan, jos meinaat oikeasti eksyä.

----------


## Ulla

En muista, olenko jo kertonut, mutta olen myös muovia satasten suhteen, polvi meni lokakuun pakkoilussa kipeäksi eikä ole toipunut pitkän lenkin kuntoon. Se siitä sitten.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Olen tästä hieman eri mieltä.. Mulla ei ollu mitään hajua, niin idän kun lännenpuolen poluistakaan, kun alottelin tätä touhua uudelleen viimekesänä. Perässä ajelin ja viikkojen väleissä vähän itsekseni samoja polkuja.. En minä niitä olisi oppinut, ellei joku joskus edellä olisi niitä ajellut.



Toki juurikin näin. Ei kaikkea tarvitse itse löytää, mutta asioita pitää miettiä oppiakseen jotain. Pelkästään toisten perässä ajelemalla ei kovin nopeasti tule hyvää kokonaiskuvaa alueesta. Reitin voi jopa oppia, mutta tuskin mitään mikä ei reittiin kuulunut. Sinäkin myönnät käyneesi ajelemassa samoja polkuja uusiksi ja monella se on nimenomaan se tapa jolla oppiminen tapahtuu. Porukalla ajeleminen on joka tapauksessa erinomainen tapa tutustua polkutarjontaan ja onhan se muutenkin hauskaa. Suosittelen. Eikä se tietysti mikään itsetarkoitus ole, että oppisi hyvin tuntemaan reittejä.

----------


## MTB 50+

Maastolenkki maantiepyöräilijän taitotasolla  perjantai 9.11.12 kello 18.00 Auranlaakson ABC:ltä

Lähden illalla  joka tapauksessa ajaamaan maastolenkkiä ja poikkean kello 18.00 Auranlaakson ABC:lle. Jos on mukaantulijoita, ajan siitä  suurinpiirtein saman  lenkin kuin pari viikkoa sitten ajettiin maantieporukan kanssa viikonloppuna. Tarkoitus on ajaa  sellaisia  reittejä, ettei poluille jää suuremmin uusia jälkiä. Keli menee  pakkasella  auringon laskettua, joten  pinta  ehtii hiukan kovettua.

Helppoa  polkua ja siirtymää pienellä alueella ja  vielä  rauhallista  vauhtia.

Tuleeko  ketään mukaan ?

----------


## JPS

> Maastolenkki maantiepyöräilijän taitotasolla  perjantai 9.11.12 kello 18.00 Auranlaakson ABC:ltä
> 
> Lähden illalla  joka tapauksessa ajaamaan maastolenkkiä ja poikkean kello 18.00 Auranlaakson ABC:lle. Jos on mukaantulijoita, ajan siitä  suurinpiirtein saman  lenkin kuin pari viikkoa sitten ajettiin maantieporukan kanssa viikonloppuna. Tarkoitus on ajaa  sellaisia  reittejä, ettei poluille jää suuremmin uusia jälkiä. Keli menee  pakkasella  auringon laskettua, joten  pinta  ehtii hiukan kovettua.
> 
> Helppoa  polkua ja siirtymää pienellä alueella ja  vielä  rauhallista  vauhtia.
> 
> Tuleeko  ketään mukaan ?




Voi hitsi sentään. Pitää harkita muuttoa Suomen Turkuun tai sen lähitienoon. Ajan vuodessa n. 20 000 km ja sinä Matti varmaan vielä enemmän. Silloin voisimme heittää "muutaman" lenkin yhdessä. 

Turvallisia kilometrejä!

t. J-P

----------


## marmar

> Maastolenkki maantiepyöräilijän taitotasolla  perjantai 9.11.12 kello 18.00 Auranlaakson ABC:ltä
> 
> Lähden illalla  joka tapauksessa ajaamaan maastolenkkiä ja poikkean kello 18.00 Auranlaakson ABC:lle. Jos on mukaantulijoita, ajan siitä  suurinpiirtein saman  lenkin kuin pari viikkoa sitten ajettiin maantieporukan kanssa viikonloppuna. Tarkoitus on ajaa  sellaisia  reittejä, ettei poluille jää suuremmin uusia jälkiä. Keli menee  pakkasella  auringon laskettua, joten  pinta  ehtii hiukan kovettua.
> 
> Helppoa  polkua ja siirtymää pienellä alueella ja  vielä  rauhallista  vauhtia.
> 
> Tuleeko  ketään mukaan ?



Kiinostaisi tulla. Katotaan saanko raivattua aikaa. Jos en ole ennen tai tasan klo 18, niin älkää jääkö odottamaan. Uskon kyllä, että Matin paikallis ja polkutuntemuksella polut pystyy valitsemaan niin, että ei tehdä merkittävää vahinkoa poluille. Mulla on vielä kesäkumit, mutta eiköhän niillä pärjää.

----------


## bomba

> Mulla on vielä kesäkumit, mutta eiköhän niillä pärjää.



Kesäkumit ehdottomasti. Ei tuolla tee nastoilla vielä mitään, haitaksi vaan ovat.

----------


## bomba

Oho. Mtbturku.netin Lenkit-sivulla oleva foorumilinkki taitaa osoittaa vielä siihen vanhaan, poistettuun viestiketjuun. Kuka ehtis korjaamaan?
http://www.mtbturku.net/lenkit.php

----------


## Ulla

No siellä nyt on aika monta muutakin väärin ja päivittämättä ja muutenkin päin... Uudet voimat työstävät uusia sivuja, hitaasti hyvä tulee!  :Hymy:

----------


## MTB 50+

> Kesäkumit ehdottomasti. Ei tuolla tee nastoilla vielä mitään, haitaksi vaan ovat.



Minulla  on nastat alla enkä viitsi niitä  vaihtaa. Ei niillä  kyllä nyt mitään teekään.

----------


## Matti H

> Tri Hymy ( Mikko L.)  neuvoi joskus aikoinaan ennen muuttoaan Jyväskylään _" ota pari  buranaa, mutta älä mene  lääkäriin. Kyllä se  siitä"_



Tätä noudattaen. Eilen koiran kanssa juostessa revähti perse. Jos buranan avulla pääsis kävelemään.

----------


## marmar

> Kesäkumit ehdottomasti. Ei tuolla tee nastoilla vielä mitään, haitaksi vaan ovat.



Niin minäkin vielä luulin keskiviikkona, kunnes oli 20 vauhdissa olin asfaltilla kyljellään ja polvi verillä. Oli risteyksessä märällä asfaltilla läikkä mustaa jäätä. En tiedä olisko nastatkaan pelastaneet, mutta kenties antaneet hiukan aikaa reagoida. Loppumatkasta tuota jäätä olikin sitten eripaksuisina kerroksina enemmänkin. Mutta joo metsässä tuo jää ei ole yhtä pahaa. Vauhdit hiljaisempia ja piilossa oleva musta jääkin taitaa olla tällä hetkellä vähissä.

Lenkin jää harmittavasti väliin, ei pysty aikataulun puolesta. Vielä liian kaukana kotoa.

----------


## TeKu

Tuosta yksin-/porukassa-/gps:llä-/ilman gps:ää ajamisesta sen verran, että itselleni yksi parhaimpia polkuoppaita on ollut tämän foorumin kuvarastitopikki.
Tuo on tietenkin moneen otteeseen laittanut liikkeelle, kun on ollut epäilys rastin sijainnista, mutta on myös laittanut liikkeelle jälkikäteen. Eli kun rasti on löydetty ja jos se on löydetty itselle vieraasta paikasta, niin monta rastia olen lähtenyt bongaamaan jälkikäteen. Yhtenä esimerkkinä on ainakin tuo Kohmon laavu, joka on jossain kuvarastitopikin syövereissä. Ainakin kaksi kertaa muistan lähteneeni Pääskyvuoresta Kohmoon ja molemmilla kerroilla olen ajanut eri polkuja siellä, mutta vieläkään en ole tuota tuplalaavua bongannut  :Hymy:

----------


## Frank

> Ainakin kaksi kertaa muistan lähteneeni Pääskyvuoresta Kohmoon ja molemmilla kerroilla olen ajanut eri polkuja siellä, mutta vieläkään en ole tuota tuplalaavua bongannut



Siitä laavusta ajaa todella helposti ohi jos ei tiedä mihin katsoa. Etsi seuraavalla kerralla Kylämäkeä vastapäätä olevan lehmäaitauksen vierestä :Vink:

----------


## MTB 50+

...tana, ...kele, ...ttu  toinen runko poikki samana  vuonna. Ei nämä  nykyaiset  tekeleet kestä mitään. Lenkkikin piti jättää  kesken. Arppa  vaihtui  opaaksi.

No onhan niitä runkoja mennyt toki ennekin poikki milloin mistäkin kohdasta. Mutta  silti, nyt hatuttaa.

Ja  nyt muistin, miksi  pitäisi aina olla  joku  pyörä  varalla.

----------


## Matti H

Bo voihan **ttu. Mene Tommille ja vaihdata osat Salsan Mariachiin. Teräs ei murru. Tää suosittelee.

----------


## Fjälle

Näitä sattuu...toivottavasti takuu toimii.
Tsemppiä  :Hymy: 

nimim. 8 runkoa poikki, toistaiseksi...

----------


## hullukoira

> Tätä noudattaen. Eilen koiran kanssa juostessa revähti perse. Jos buranan avulla pääsis kävelemään.



Kuulostaa kalliilta harrastukselta. Meinaatko jo sunnuntaina olla lentokentänkiertokunnossa?

----------


## Matti H

> Kuulostaa kalliilta harrastukselta. Meinaatko jo sunnuntaina olla lentokentänkiertokunnossa?



Joo. Pyörässä vaan hirttää jarru putsauksenkin jälkeen. Onhan jarruton vapaarattaallinen pyörä aika vapauttava kapistus.

----------


## Pave

> nimim. 8 runkoa poikki, toistaiseksi...



Olenkin näemmä vasta aloittelija tässä harrastuksessa, en ole rikkonut toistaiseksi kuin neljä runkoa ja kolme perää...  :Vink: 
Mainiota tämä vertaistuki!

Btw, jos korjaa jonkun muun rikkoman rungon, niin saako sen vähentää omista tappioista?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Juha Jokila

> ...tana, ...kele, ...ttu  toinen runko poikki samana  vuonna. Ei nämä  nykyaiset  tekeleet kestä mitään. Lenkkikin piti jättää  kesken. Arppa  vaihtui  opaaksi.
> 
> No onhan niitä runkoja mennyt toki ennekin poikki milloin mistäkin kohdasta. Mutta  silti, nyt hatuttaa.
> 
> Ja  nyt muistin, miksi  pitäisi aina olla  joku  pyörä  varalla.



Menikö KTM vai joku muu? Pitäiskö munkin alkaa jo huolestumaan, kun Nicolai on vuodelta 2006 ja vielä ehjä? Hiilikuitua tilalle.

----------


## MTB 50+

> Menikö KTM vai joku muu? Pitäiskö munkin alkaa jo huolestumaan, kun Nicolai on vuodelta 2006 ja vielä ehjä? Hiilikuitua tilalle.



Ei minulla  ole enää  kuin KTM, joten se meni. Suurin harmitus tulee  siitä, etten nyt viikonloppuna pääse maastoon ajamaan. Kelikin olisi sopivasti mitä kurjimmillaan.

----------


## bomba

> Kesäkumit ehdottomasti. Ei tuolla tee nastoilla vielä mitään, haitaksi vaan ovat.







> Niin minäkin vielä luulin keskiviikkona, kunnes oli 20 vauhdissa olin asfaltilla kyljellään ja polvi verillä. --- Mutta joo metsässä tuo jää ei ole yhtä pahaa. ---



Niin mä olin ymmärtävinäni, että nimenomaan maastopyöräilystä puhuttiin... Asfaltilla ajo sitten erikseen, siinä nastat alkaakin olla jo tarpeen kun yöt menee pakkaselle.

----------


## Matti H

Huomenna cyclot kello 19 Kaarinan Hongkongilta. Lenkille haetaan ilmailuteemaa. Mistään ei taaskaan oikein mitään takuuta, paitsi mennään ehkä hiljaa. Tassut saattaa kastua ja huumori joutua koetukselle.

----------


## Yeti

Kalja-ajelun kuivaharjoittelu (ilman kaljaa).

----------


## jonsku

> Ei minulla  ole enää  kuin KTM, joten se meni. Suurin harmitus tulee  siitä, etten nyt viikonloppuna pääse maastoon ajamaan. Kelikin olisi sopivasti mitä kurjimmillaan.




Toivottavasti omaan Kotariin ei tule ongelmia.Onneksi mulla on vielä Gemini varaston perällä, sitä runkoa ei kuulemma ajamalla rikki saa...=)

Tommilla on kyllä yleinsä nuo takuu asiat hoitunut hyvin. Vaikka KTM edustus siirtyykin yksioikeudella Suomen Polkupyörätukulle...

----------


## timppi

Näköjään moottorisahamies oli käynyt tuolla Varissuon maastoissa.. Muunmuassa se oja (josta ajetaan vakken pikikselle) ja pari muuta paikkaa oli vedetty sahalla puhtaaksi.. Ihme meininkiä, nythän tuolla saa ajaa melkein esteettä..?

----------


## bomba

Käske sen moottorisahamiehen tulla tänne kaupungin länsipuolellekin. Ranne on kipee kun oon hukarilla hakannut puunrunkoja poikki.

Kuitenkin joku kysyy mikä on hukari.
http://www.varusteleka.fi/product/_32T0S6IP2

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Kolme viikkoa lepoa. Ei tuntunut siltä että se olisi nostanut kuntoa eikä se ainakaan ollut vaihteita korjannut. Tälle terveystilanteelle sinkulointi sopisi muutenkin paremmin, mutta eihän sitä peukaloa ole pakko yrittää siihen vaihdevivulle sovittaa. Kiva oli fiilistellä "pitkästä" aikaa.


Prisman tolpalla oli rauhallista, kun en ehtinyt ajoissa liikenteeseen.


Olihan siellä paikoin märkää, mutta kalliot kantoi kivasti.

----------


## Matti H

Sunnuntaicycloilla järjen valo oli vain heikko kajastus horisontissa. Kiitos seurueelle, joka ajoi vahvasti raa'an lenkin vetisessä helvetissä.

----------


## hullukoira

Mukaavaahan siellä kentän takanakin oli. Lenkin gepsijälki löytyy tuolta: http://goo.gl/maps/msVpE Kiitos hyvästä lenkistä.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Sunnuntaicycloilla järjen valo oli vain heikko kajastus horisontissa.







> Lenkin gepsijälki löytyy tuolta: http://goo.gl/maps/msVpE



Pohjoisosan reittivalinta näyttää - hmmmm - mielenkiintoiselta. Matin kommentti lienee oikeutettu.  :Vink:

----------


## Pave

> Kuitenkin joku kysyy mikä on hukari.
> http://www.varusteleka.fi/product/_32T0S6IP2



Katos, katos, Hukariakin päivitetty. Mulla on perinteinen malli vuodelta '94.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## artzi

Terkkuja Manchesterin lähellä, Peak District kansallispuistosta. Aika päheet maisemat, mutta kyllä oli sielläkin saatu vettä niskaan tänä kesänä... kotoinen olo kun paikoitellen punnerrettiin kuralätäköissä. 

mtbfin.eu/r/temp/2012-11-012manse.jpg

mtbfin.eu/r/temp/2012-11-011manse.jpg

Vastaavissa (kin) maisemissa siltä löytyy polkuja (ja noita leveitä baanoja) myös maastopyörille (aika tiukkoja alamäkipätkiä...). Englannin vanhin/suosituin/isoin (?) puisto, ja kulkijoita sen mukaisesti. Ei kannata kuulemma tunkea pyörällä kävelyreitille, voipi teeseitse-poliisi älähtää sielläkin. Tosin tuollakin näkyi pyörän jälkiä...

http://www.carfreewalks.org/search/?q=manchester

Hyvä kartta, ei tarvii nettiä (roaming on kyllä jo aika halpaa...).
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...g.sustrans.ncn

----------


## boltsi

ei kai kukka mittä ajama huame lähtis. joskus 16,30 suuntana metsä, ei sen tarkempaa tietoa

----------


## Matti H

> Pohjoisosan reittivalinta näyttää - hmmmm - mielenkiintoiselta. Matin kommentti lienee oikeutettu.



Fiiliksen pohjalta kun mennään jälki on tuollaista. Ei ollu gepsit käytössä. Polku oli paikoin hiukan pientä.

----------


## bomba

> Katos, katos, Hukariakin päivitetty. Mulla on perinteinen malli vuodelta '94.



Saako kuvan?!?





> ei kai kukka mittä ajama huame lähtis. joskus 16,30 suuntana metsä, ei sen tarkempaa tietoa



Ite en taida huomenna päästä, mutta FB:n puolella pojat on sopineet startin klo 17 Itäharjun Prisman tolpalle. Sinne vaan!

----------


## SuperD

^ nice save  :Hymy:

----------


## HAK

> Näköjään moottorisahamies oli käynyt tuolla Varissuon maastoissa.. Muunmuassa se oja (josta ajetaan vakken pikikselle) ja pari muuta paikkaa oli vedetty sahalla puhtaaksi.. Ihme meininkiä, nythän tuolla saa ajaa melkein esteettä..?



Eilen ajoin siitä. Nythän se on hyvä. Pääsee siitä kivien kautta ajaan ojan yli. Nostin se kannonkin siitä pystyyn kun helposti nousi ja vähän siistin vielä reikää. Mä en ole moottorisahamies, mutta saha on kyllä usein messissä  :Vink:

----------


## marmar

> Fiiliksen pohjalta kun mennään jälki on tuollaista. Ei ollu gepsit käytössä. Polku oli paikoin hiukan pientä.



Ilmeisesti kuitenkin oli kajastus horisontissa tai tunnettu maasto, kun jälki oli noinkin suoraa. Itsellä kokemusta eräästä reissusta, jossa oli tarkoitus suunnistaa kuun valossa takaisin, mutta pilvet peittivät kuun ennekuin paluumatka ehti alkaa. Varasuunnitelmana katuvalojen kajastus, mutta eihän siellä korvessa sähköä yöllä tuhlattu katuvalojen loisteeseen, vaan ne sammutettin samoihin aikoihin, kuin piti lähteä autolle. Oli sentään mukana heikkolaatuinen paperituloste ja muutama heikkotehoinen lamppu  :Hymy:  GPS tallensi taskussa jäljen, joka oli jälkikäteen erittäin hauskaa katsottavaa. Välillä kävi kyllä mielessä, että ehkä kompassikin olisi pimeällä hyödyllinen...

----------


## Matti H

Mää olen sitä mieltä, että täysissä sielun ja ruumiin voimissa olevan aikuisen eksyminen metsään ruuhkasuomessa niin, että siitä koituu vakavaa vaaraa hengelle ja terveydelle on mahdotonta. Pahempana uhkana pitäisin sitä että pimeässä pannuttaa johonkin ryteikköön niin, että toimintakyky menee. Jäätyy sinne ja marjastaja löytää ensi kesänä varisten nokkiman kalmon.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Täysissä ruumiinvoimissa olevia aikuisia on aika vähän nykyisin. Ensimmäisiltä alkaa sielukin vähentyä jo ekan tunnin jälkeen.

----------


## Matti H

> Täysissä ruumiinvoimissa olevia aikuisia on aika vähän nykyisin. Ensimmäisiltä alkaa sielukin vähentyä jo ekan tunnin jälkeen.



 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## artzi

> Oisko jollain GPS-jälkeä maastoreitistä välillä Kerttula-Kuhankuono (tai toisinpäin)? En ole pyörinyt tuolla suunnalla yhtään ja kartanlukutaito on aika olematon. Jos olisi valmis GPS-jälki ja kartta, niin saattaisin jopa pysyä jotakuinkin reitillä.







> Ei ole GPS-jälkeä, mutta noilla voi alkaa opettelemaan kartanlukua:
> 
> http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/tjok...Kuhankuono.png
> http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/tjok...itti_Vahto.png
> http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/tjok...Turku_P_v4.png
> 
> Rehtsuolla en ole käynyt vuosiin ja viimeksi siellä oli aika huono pätkä siinä suon pohjoispuolella. Muuten polku on kohtuullisesti merkattu, että ei pitäis olla hirveän vaikea rasti pysyä reitillä.







> Tämä kuhis-masku on jotain 2007, että voipi olla jotain muutosta poluilla jossain...
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=http:/...kuonoMasku.gpx







> Artzin reitti eteläosaltaan näyttäisi olevan aikalailla kohdillaan. Ainoa mikä osui silmään, niin datasta poiketen virallinen reitti kulkee Kervan laavun kautta. Pohjoisosaa en osaa pikaisesti vilkaisemalla kommentoida, kun olen niin älyttömän vähän siellä suunnalla liikkunut.
> 
> Kerttulasta lähteminen ei luulisi tuottavan tuskaa. Kerttulasta on melkoisen hyvin opastettu reitti Kullaanvuoren huipun kautta kohti Kuhankuonoa. Kerttulasta tulemalla pitäisi löytää tänne asti, että pääsee Artzin reitille. Ja tuo Artzin reitti läpi metsän on siinä kohtaa mielestäni paras (ja opastettukin) vaikka Turun seudun opaskartta näköjään muuta väittääkin - molempia vaihtoehtoja toki  pääsee hyvin eteenpäin.
> 
> Sen mitä itse olen joskus noita opasteita katsellut, niin Ruskon ohi menevällä osuudella paikallistuntemuksesta ei ole ainakaan haittaa. Ihmeesti tuntuu olevan välillä opastetta Merttelään, Kervaan, Rehtsuolle tms, mutta varsinaista Kuhankuonon opastetta ei sitten aina olekaan. Ilman paikallistuntemusta saattaa olla vähän tuskaa keksiä opasteiden kohdalla että kuuluuko joku paikka omaan reittiin vai ei. Ei siellä onneksi ole montaa risteystä joissa arpomaan joutuisi eikä vaihtoehtoiset reitit minnekään aivan mahdottomiin paikkoihin kokonaisuuteen nähden ole menossa.
> 
> Edelliskesänä viimeksi taisin kulkea tuota Ruskon keskustan sivuuttavaa osuutta tuosta reitistä. Muutamalla hakkuulla ei ollut lainkaan opasteita ja jotkut isommankin tien laidalla olleet opasteet oli jääneet puskien sisään. Laitoin tuosta silloin palautetta reittien ylläpitäjille ja saamastani palautteesta uskoisin reitin olevan taas riittävästi merkattu noiden ongelmakohtien läpi.
> 
> Raision kaupunki on näköjään poistanut nettisivuiltaan reittiosion jota olen aiemmin tykännyt linkittää Kuhankuonon suuntaan pyrkiville. Turun seudun opaskartasta sentään löytyy retkeilyreitit, kun valitsee vasemman reunan karttavalinnasta ulkoilureitit ja sen jälkeen vielä klikkaa esille tulevista vaihtoehdoista retkeilyreitit. Riittävän lähelle kun zoomaa niin alkaa näkymään reitit katkoviivalla merkittyinä.
> ...



Onkos tullut käytyä juoksentelemassa? Vapaata pukkaa, tarttis tehrä jottain, vaikkei ole pakkastakaan. 

JJ:n kartassa onkin näköjään tuo Kervan laavu. Pätkivä muistini kertoo jostain "paremmasta" linjasta Silvolan alapuolella?

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Onkos tullut käytyä juoksentelemassa? Vapaata pukkaa, tarttis tehrä jottain, vaikkei ole pakkastakaan. 
> 
> JJ:n kartassa onkin näköjään tuo Kervan laavu. Pätkivä muistini kertoo jostain "paremmasta" linjasta Silvolan alapuolella?



Silvolan eteläpuolelta pääsi traktoripolkuja ohi hakkujätepolkujen tästä:

http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/tjok...0oikopolku.jpg

Kervan laavun tasalla vanha vaihtoehtoinen reitti on mennytp myös huomattavasti idempää ohi tuon laavun. Laavun läheisillä poluilla oli ratsastettu runsaasti ja ne olivat huonossa kunnossa silloin kun viimeksi siellä ajelin muutama vuosi  sitten.

http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/tjok...an%20laavu.png

----------


## Kemmi

Kyselisin hieman noista *sunnuntaicycloista*, kun ei oikein haulla löytynyt mitään infoa.
Ilmeisesti lähtö on jostain päin Kaarinaa sunnuntaisin aamupäivällä??
Ajatteko jonkun yhden pitkän lenkin vai jotain lajinomaisempaa crossailua jotain "rataa" pitkin?
Kuinka kauan kestää?

Ts. Onko kysessä siis 'oikeata' cyclocrossia vai ihan tavallinen pyörälenkki cyclocrosspyörillä?
Anyweis... Saatan joskus ilmaantua paikalle tai sitten en. En ole mikään sosiaalisen pyöräilyn kannattaja, mutta cycloilu on aina hauskaa. Yksin tai jopa yhdessä.

----------


## Matti H

Sunnuntaicyclot ajetaan sunnuntai-iltaisin. Lähdöt on olleet pääsääntöisesti kello 19, eli ilta-ajoista kyse. Paikkana on ollut Hongkongia, lukiota ja vanhaa Viherkoskea.

Lenkki on yleensä yksi kierros johonkin lähiympäristöön, joskus ennaltamääräämättömään suuntaan. Silloin tällöin ollaan speksattu jotain kisarataa ja ajettu samaa kiekkaa muutaman kerran. Kesto on vakiintunut 2-3 tuntiin. Kesäkelillä ollaan ajettu aika maastopainotteisesti, kalusto on ollut kovin kirjavaa. Täältä lähiseuduilta ei löydy sellaista maastoa, missä ei cyclolla pärjäisi, joten mitään kalustovaatimuksia ei ole. Samoin "talvikauden" lenkeillä cycloillessamme (suurimmalta osin) teitä pitkin mukana pärjää hyvin maasturilla. 

Vauhti on yleensä reipas (mun mittarilla) eli hyväkuntoiselle kepeää pk:ta. Näin talviaikaan homma koitetaan saada sellaiseksi, että kurjuus ja raskaus takaa kammen kiertymisen sitten kesällä, kun on lämmintä, kuivaa ja vittumaisia kärpäsiä. Viime lenkillä mm. ajettiin upottavan kuraisessa pellossa ja kannettiin pyöriä umpiryteikössä. Kesäkelillä on joskus sorruttu leppoisampaankin menoon.

Tervetuloa vaan, yleensä lenkistä tiedotettaessa sisältöön viitataan ainakin pääpiirteittäin, ja jos mestoille tulee uusi naama meno voi olla asteen verran tolkullisempaa. Ainakin aluksi.

*Tällä hetkellä muuten näyttää siltä, että cycloja ei ole tämän viikon sunnuntaina! 25.11. jatketaan.

*

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Silvolan eteläpuolelta pääsi traktoripolkuja ohi hakkujätepolkujen tästä:



Itse tuli kesällä kerran mentyä talon pihan läpi tästä. Huonokuuloinen asukas säikähti kun ei kuullut vaikka koitin saada hänen huomionsa. Leppoisan oloinen kaveri ja jutusteltiin pitkään. En mitään kaikenkattavaa läpiajo-oikeutta kehdannut kysellä, kun ei kuulemma ollut talon omistaja.





> Kervan laavun tasalla vanha vaihtoehtoinen reitti on mennytp myös huomattavasti idempää ohi tuon laavun. Laavun läheisillä poluilla oli ratsastettu runsaasti ja ne olivat huonossa kunnossa silloin kun viimeksi siellä ajelin muutama vuosi  sitten.



Kervan talli taitaa pitää huolen, että laavun ohi kulkeva polku pysyy täynnä kavion jälkiä. Ei tuo yhdysreitti Ruskon läpi ole muutenkaan kehuttava. Sitä kuvastanee se, että lähistöllä asuvanakaan noita reittejä ei tule ajeltua. Hyvää siinä on se, että onpahan edes jonkinlainen reitti Turun suunnalta kohti Kuhankuonoa.

Juhan mainitsemaa vaihtoehtoista reittiä varten kysyin taannoin ihan luvankin yhtä Juhan järjestämää viikonloppureissua varten. Luulisin että talo on vaihtanut omistaja tuon jälkeen, joten varauksellinen suhtautuminen reittiin joka kulkee myös kapean pellon läpi (en tiedä kuuluuko kyseisen talon maihin). Sitten on toki vaihtoehtona opaskartassakin näkyvä aiemmin mainittuja itäisempi reitti.

----------


## artzi

Mua kyllä aina hirvittää kohtuullisesti ajaa jonkun pihan läpi... mutta lähinnä nelijalkaisten asukkaiden takia. Koirat voi olla arvaamattomia, ja mää kun haluan pitää nykyiset ajolihakset satulaa hinkkaamassa, kiitos vaan   :No huh!:  

Tässä käy pian niin että en tuota pidemmälle ehdi, jos pitää kaikki vaihtoehdot tsekata. Olisko tuolta padolta jotain edes himmeetä mahdollisuutta päästä jonnekin Maarian altaalle päin? Pave - Ulla? Polun pään löytyminen riittäisi mainiosti.

----------


## Ulla

Miltä padolta?

----------


## artzi

> Miltä padolta?



Akin linkin vaihtoehtolenkin padolta. Yli-Maariassa oli muistaakseni joku kahvila, onko paikasta/nimestä tietoa?

----------


## Matti H

> Koirat voi olla arvaamattomia, ja mää kun haluan pitää nykyiset ajolihakset satulaa hinkkaamassa, kiitos vaan



Ei ne ole arvaamattomia, reviiritietoisuus on hyvin arvattavaa.  :Vink:

----------


## marmar

> Mua kyllä aina hirvittää kohtuullisesti ajaa jonkun pihan läpi... mutta lähinnä nelijalkaisten asukkaiden takia. Koirat voi olla arvaamattomia, ja mää kun haluan pitää nykyiset ajolihakset satulaa hinkkaamassa, kiitos vaan



Kansalaisen karttapaikasta voi katsella noita kiinteistörajoja. Tosiaan tuo jälkimmäinen reitti menee suoraan pihan läpi (mikäli oikein ymmärsin Akin kuvauksia) eli halkaisee tontin, joka on varsin pieni. Tiellä voi olla rasite, eli siitä ehkä saa kulkea huoletta läpi tai sitten ei. Ko tapauksessa kartan perustella en kehtaisi lähteä halkaisemaan pihaa ihan tuosta vain. Tyytyisin kiltisti siihen opaskartassa näkyvään vaihtoehtoon.

----------


## makkeli

Neljä kuskia sai aikaiseksi jonkinlaisen torstailenkin. Tulihan todistettua, että parikymmentä lenkkiä takapyörää seuraten ei opeta ajamaan vakken läpi suorinta reittiä. Tarkoitus oli mennen ja tullen ajaa suorinta reittiä litsan kiertoon, mutta eipä varmaan olisi kunnolla onnistunut edes valoisalla.

Litsalla kannattaa aina ottaa mukaan Palomäen lenkki, makeata kalliota sielläkin. Senkin löytymiseen piti kiertää hiukan sakkokierrosta, kun vetäjä oli välillä ihan eksyksissä. Kertaalleen piti kaivaa älypuhelimet taskusta ja tarkistaa sijainti, kun oli aivan liian uusia polkuja. Tällainen rinkula saatiin aikaiseksi.

----------


## Ulla

Kahvila YM:ssa lienee mittumaarintien ja paattisten tien kulmassa uudessa liikekeskuksessa oleva herkkupirtti tms. Samasta talosta myös hengellistä, ruumiillista ja lääketieteellistä ravintoa. sieltä padolta pääsee kyllä maarian altaalle, mutta paljon pitää ajella hiekkatiesiirtymiäkin.

----------


## Nelson

> Neljä kuskia sai aikaiseksi jonkinlaisen torstailenkin. Tulihan todistettua, että parikymmentä lenkkiä takapyörää seuraten ei opeta ajamaan vakken läpi suorinta reittiä. Tarkoitus oli mennen ja tullen ajaa suorinta reittiä litsan kiertoon, mutta eipä varmaan olisi kunnolla onnistunut




Kiitokset lenkistä Makkelille, ilmeisesti oli kuivaa, kun pysyin pystyssä koko lenkin.... Maastojen märkyys on ylimainostettua, ihan kuivissa saatiin mennä - loppulenkin uintipolkua ja Pääskyvuoren rinteen mutapätkiä lukuunottamatta. Palomäen takalenkki oli itelle mukava lisä Littoisten lenkkiin.

Eikö meitä ollut 5.....

----------


## artzi

Alkuvaikeuksien jälkeen (Cubesta takajarru poks Kaskenmäkeä alas viilettäessä, piti palata hakemaan kotoa Kona panssarivaunu tilalle...) pääsin liikkeelle. Silkkaa säästöä, valonkäyttöaika lyheni vähän. 

Ajelin sitten lopulta Kullaanvuorelta Haukkavuoren kodan kautta (eikä se olekkaan Haukkavuorella, vaan tuossa pellon reunalla, jäi kuulematta sherpojen puuskutus sun muut kutsuhuudot) Silvolaan asti. Kervan laavulle ajellaan tietäkin pitkin (paikoitellen aika kurainen), lyhyt polunpätkä ennen laavua on hepojen käyttämä ja jonkin verran pomppujuuria, mutta oli kyllä niin märkiä kohtia myöskin siellä, että ihan sama millä olisi liikkunut. Sen jälkeen onkin piiitkä tylsä tieajelu. Rehtsuon yläpäässä pitkos 5 m veden alla, loppumatka taas hienoa/kohtuullista polkua. Viimeinen pätkä lepopaikalta eteenpäin on hiukka tunkattavaa, ehkä seuraavaksi ajaisin sitä vasenta polkua pikkutielle. Ei näkynyt mitään hakkuuongelmia matkalla, ilmeisesti kulkijat/joku muu on putsannut pahimmat pois. muutama kaatunut puu koko matkalla, eli ei ongelmaa niistä. Pitkokset hyviä, vain viimeinen pieni pätkä viimeisellä suopätkällä (JJ:n vaihtoehtoisen reitin jälkeen) on huonommassa hapessa, mutta kuivalla ajettavissa. Se loppupätkä suota oli muutenkin tosi märkää. 

Kunhan pakkanen panee paikat kovaksi, niin voin kyllä suositella tuota reittiä ihan kaikille   :Sarkastinen:   , vaikka eestaas tai jotain. Hienoja polkuja lähes koko matkan. 

Muutama lisäkiekka padon ympäristössä, aivan upeita polkuja sielläkin. 

Reitti googletettuna. Kuvarasteja.

----------


## SuperD

Huomenna lauantaina klo 11.30 LVI-liikkeeltä kohti Temppelivuorta. Ajoaika about 3-4 tuntia. Kilometrejä ehkä 35. Matkalla on ylämäkeä sekä hieman siirtymää. Tervetuloa

----------


## Teemu

Pakkasia ja polkujen kovettumista odotellessa. Nyt taidan juoksennella ja ajella fiksikrossia hiekkateillä.

----------


## Smo

> Terkkuja Manchesterin lähellä, Peak District kansallispuistosta. Aika päheet maisemat, mutta kyllä oli sielläkin saatu vettä niskaan tänä kesänä... kotoinen olo kun paikoitellen punnerrettiin kuralätäköissä. 
> 
> mtbfin.eu/r/temp/2012-11-012manse.jpg
> 
> mtbfin.eu/r/temp/2012-11-011manse.jpg
> 
> Vastaavissa (kin) maisemissa siltä löytyy polkuja (ja noita leveitä baanoja) myös maastopyörille (aika tiukkoja alamäkipätkiä...). Englannin vanhin/suosituin/isoin (?) puisto, ja kulkijoita sen mukaisesti. Ei kannata kuulemma tunkea pyörällä kävelyreitille, voipi teeseitse-poliisi älähtää sielläkin. Tosin tuollakin näkyi pyörän jälkiä...
> 
> http://www.carfreewalks.org/search/?q=manchester
> ...



Mä kävin muinoin Lakekand Districtissä, sielläkin saarras jotain ajettavaa olla mutta mun käymät polut meni enempi kiipeilyks. Sää oli kodikas myrskyinen 0c

----------


## makkeli

> Huomenna lauantaina klo 11.30 LVI-liikkeeltä kohti Temppelivuorta. Ajoaika about 3-4 tuntia. Kilometrejä ehkä 35. Matkalla on ylämäkeä sekä hieman siirtymää. Tervetuloa



Hep!

Mielenkiintoista miten kahden tunnin ja 20 km matkaan saa tuollaiset määrät. Siirtymää ja ylämäkeä lienee enemmän kuin hieman.

----------


## artzi

> Mä kävin muinoin Lakekand Districtissä, sielläkin saarras jotain  ajettavaa olla mutta mun käymät polut meni enempi kiipeilyks. Sää oli  kodikas myrskyinen 0c



Paikallisessa pööräkaupassa olis ollut ainakin kaksi mtb-reittejä esittelevää kirjaa. En sitten ostanut, kun niitä reittejä löytyy netistäkin (vähän kattelin ennen matkaa), ja tuskin tuonne tulee ihan heti uudestaan mentyä. Aina uusi matkakohde mielessä... ja lista on vielä pitkä.

----------


## makkeli

Alkaa hiukan pelottamaan nämä Temppelivuorelle vierailut. Ei taida ollakaan ihan tuulesta temmattu ne sherpojen tuskanhuudot, kun rotkoon tippuivat.

Paikkahan on joku fu**in Suomen Stonehenge (aurinko paistaa oikeasta suunnasta, suorat linjat menevät hautausmaiden ja kirkkojen läpi .... etc muuta himmeetä). En yhtään ihmettele, että seuraavalla reissulla siellä tulee vastaan kaaputyyppejä. Salatieteilijöiden foorumilta löysin tämän elämää pitemmän threadin Temppelivuoresta.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Jopa linkin pläjäytit. Viimeksi kun kiipesin temppelivuorelle, niin vastaan tuli pari tyyppiä ja ottivat minut mukaansa. Entuudestaan heillä oli mukana kilokaupalla rosepossua. Laskeuduimme vuorelta, kuljimme meren yllä ja häivyimme metsään. Kyllä - olin täysin hereillä. Jotain outoa siinä paikassa on...

----------


## artzi

No huh! Joillakin on liikaa vapaa-aikaa    :Sarkastinen:

----------


## MTB 50+

*
Terveisiä maantiepuolelta ja  tervetuloa mukaan !

KUTSU:KUHANKUONON CC-LENKKI LAUANTAINA  24.11.2012 09:15-N.16:00

*Hei Kaikki,

Nyt on pidempi cyclo-lenkki helpolla reitillä valoisaan aikaan tarjolla.

Lähdemme liikkeelle Orikedon Shelliltä valoisaan aikaan 09.15 ja takaisin on tarkoitus olla myös ennen pimeän tuloa siinä noin kello 16.00. Ajomatkaa  tulee varmaankin  100 … 130 km olosuhteista riippuen.

Reitiltä on helppo oikaista ympäristöä paremmin tuntemattomankin kotiin, jos aika, eväät tai into loppuvat, koska reitti ylittää Säkyläntien, Huittistentien, Tampereentien ja VanhanTampereentien. Kaikkia näitä pitkin on helppo ajaa eksymättä nopeasti takaisin Turkuun. Ketään ei reitille kuitenkaan yksin jätetä. 

LENKIN LUONNE:
Tämä on eväsretki, ajovauhti tulee olemaan *rauhallinen retkeilyvauhti*. Matkalla *syödään kaikki eväät ja kaikki tauot pidetään*. Reppu selkään, sinne kuivaa vaihtovaatetta sekä tukevat eväät. Tulet tehdään 
Rantapihassa.  Kuiva aluspaita, kuivat villasukat, kuiva myssy ja kuivat hanskat kun vaihtaa tauolla, niin reissua on paljon mukavampi jatkaa. Rantapihassa pidetään pidempi nuotiotauko ja Auran Shellillä käydään kaakaomunkilla.
Jos joltakulta ajo reissussa estyy( kalustorikko, loukkaantuminen tms.), hommataan porukassa jotenkin ajoestyneelle autokyyti kotiin. Jos ei muuten, niin maksetaan taksi porukassa.

Reitti on ajoteknisesti helppo ja se on pääosin hiekkatietä. Asfalttiakin tulee kyllä muutamia siirtymäkilometrejä, mutta sitä vältetään. Polkua ei ole kuin muutama satametriä ja sen voi tarvittaessa tunkata. Pitkospuita on noin kilometri ja sen 99 % meistä lykkii pyörää 

Kalustoksi sopii cyclo, hybridi tai xc-maasturi.

----------


## Matti H

> Salatieteilijöiden foorumilta löysin tämän elämää pitemmän threadin Temppelivuoresta.



Aika tiukkaa settiä.

----------


## Vesa-Pekka Rantalainen

Kolme tuntia ajoa ja tunkkausta hienossa kelissä. Polut paikoitellen liejua ja ajokelvottomia, kalliot vielä kovia ja liukkaita. Tulis jo pakkanen ja kuivaisi maaston.

----------


## marmar

> Kolme tuntia ajoa ja tunkkausta hienossa kelissä. Polut paikoitellen liejua ja ajokelvottomia, kalliot vielä kovia ja liukkaita. Tulis jo pakkanen ja kuivaisi maaston.



Pahimmista ajoista on sen verta polut kuivaneet, että sopivasti valikoiden alkaa löytyä kantavaa polkua. Sääennuste ei lupaa edes yöpakkasia, sentään pahimmat sateet näyttäisi rauhoittuneen.

----------


## artzi

Näyttää tuo alkavan pakkasta pukkaamaan suomeenkin pikkuhiljaa. http://www.accuweather.com/en/ca/suo...-weather/55331 

Reissu Silvolaan oli niin kiva, että suunnittelen jo josko ajaisi Kuhiksesta turkusse, 2.12 olis mahdollista, mutta ei taida nuo pakkaset ehtiä tänne siihen mennessä. Saatan mennä silti, saas kattoa... tosin pitää kehittää kuljetus sinne, ja ajaa takaisin polkuja pitkin. Tai jos menis bussilla Tortinmäkeen... 

Nimim. autoton, muistelee englannissa ajaneensa junalla reitin alkuun (upee pikku baari siinä), retkeilleensä reitin läpi seuraavalle juna-asemalle, juoneensä siellä pikkuisessa kahvilassa hyvät kaffet/parhaita kakkuja ikinä. Pöytiin tarjoilu oli ekstraa/tosin myös hinnat...   :Sarkastinen:  Tana.

----------


## Yeti

> Näyttää tuo alkavan pakkasta pukkaamaan suomeenkin pikkuhiljaa. http://www.accuweather.com/en/ca/suo...-weather/55331 
> ...



Toivossa on hyvä elää, mutta en oikein usko tuohon. Foreca lupaa vain jatkuvaa kurjuutta ja norskit myös.

----------


## SuperD

Artzi hakee Suomensakin hieman kauempaa... 
Naamakirjassa joku myy uusia L-kokoisia tämmösiä 45 euron hintaan  :Nolous:

----------


## OlliR

> Artzi hakee Suomensakin hieman kauempaa... 
> Naamakirjassa joku myy uusia L-kokoisia tämmösiä 45 euron hintaan



Ostan nää, laitoin yytä ja veetä!

----------


## peippo

Olisko kenelläkään tarvetta Shimano PD-M520 SPD-lukkopolkimille? Haluaisin vaihdossa flättipolkimet, muuten ei ole juuri väliä millaset, kunhan ei ole klappia.

----------


## Pave

^ Multa voisi löytyä, jolleivat jo menneet?

----------


## bomba

*Huomenna  keskiviikkona lähden ajamaan Satkua, kun osu sopivasti vapaapäivä.  Maastomeiningeissä mennään, ajattelin kiertää perus lenkkipaikat:  Runosmäki - Kullaanvuori - Hirppari - Vakke - Jotain. Lähtö aamulla klo  08, kesto toivottavasti noin 10 h ja paluu kun matkamittari antaa luvan.  Mukaan saa tulla koko lenkiksi tai osaksi lenkkiä. En panisi pahakseni  jos joku liityy seuraan Hirpparissa tai Vakken suunnalla, paikallisopas  olisi hyödyllinen. Vauhti aamupäivästä tavallinen, iltapäivästä  kankeahko. Makkaraa paistetaan jossain välissä jossain. Matti H kelpuutetaan mukaan vain jos se lupaa ajaa säädyllisesti, tällä  lenkillä reservi ei riitä 10.000 kalorin polttamiseen 5 km matkalla.*

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> *KUHANKUONON CC-LENKKI LAUANTAINA  24.11.2012 09:15-N.16:00*



Mulla  mitään CC:tä.  :Vink:  Mutta kyllä kiinnostaa. Toivottavasti tulis poutaa,  niin viitsisi lähteä. Mikä on reitti pääpiirteittäin? Lähinnä siis  kiinnostaa, että mihin suuntaan kierretään, kuinka laajassa kaaressa ja  mihin kohtiin osuu tauot.

----------


## MTB 50+

> Mulla  mitään CC:tä.  Mutta kyllä kiinnostaa. Toivottavasti tulis poutaa,  niin viitsisi lähteä. Mikä on reitti pääpiirteittäin? Lähinnä siis  kiinnostaa, että mihin suuntaan kierretään, kuinka laajassa kaaressa ja  mihin kohtiin osuu tauot.



Oriketo-Keituri-Ilmarinen-moottorien  yli -Tekkalantie - Paimalantie-Tirava-Vahto-Nummitie-Punainen Tori-Rantapiha-Säkyläntie-Ihava-Aura-Nautela-Maaria-Oriketo. Jotenkin  noin ulkomuistista ilman karttaa. Tauot Rantapiha, Auran Shell ja tarpeen mukaan myös  muualla. XC:llä  pärjää  oikein hyvin.

----------


## artzi

> Toivossa on hyvä elää, mutta en oikein usko tuohon. Foreca lupaa vain jatkuvaa kurjuutta ja norskit myös.



Kuten aina, nuo muuttuu niin nopsaan, nyt näyttää jo että voisi sitä pakkasta saada tähänkin suomeen. Viime reissulla turussa oli aamulla ihan vettä, mutta ruskon mettissä oli lätäköt jäässä. Pitkoksia varten on jo piikit alla toisessa pöörässä.

----------


## makkeli

Keli oli mitä mainioin torstaiajelulle. Ei satanut yhtään vettä, ne pisarat olivat vain sakeata sumua. Neljä lähti ja kolme tuli perille. 

Viikon päästä kelit ovat kanssa mainiot, Yrno lupaa räntää ja Accuweatheri lunta, lämpötila nollassa. Itäpuolella kun tuota mutaakin on kolminkertainen määrä länsipuoleen verrattuna, niin voi sanoa, että kelit eivät tästä parane.

----------


## Nelson

> Keli oli mitä mainioin torstaiajelulle. Ei satanut yhtään vettä, ne pisarat olivat vain sakeata sumua. Neljä lähti ja kolme tuli perille.



Niinpä, keli kohdallaan - oli kyllä itse asiassa kuitenkin aika lämmintä.... Yhdet ketjut ja takakorvake taisi olla vauriopuolen saldona. Jäikö makkeli sulle GPS -käppyrää reitistä talteen? Oma kone näytti jättäneen hommat kesken jossain vaiheessa. Ensi viikkoa ja luvattuja mutia odotellessa.....

----------


## makkeli

> Jäikö makkeli sulle GPS -käppyrää reitistä talteen?



Jonkinlainen reitti jäi talteen. Kolmisen kilometriä oikoi käppyrä, kun ei tuossa kelissä riitä GPS:n herkkyys.

----------


## Lehisj

Onko kukaan viime vuoden Tahkon kiertäjistä jo ehtinyt ostaa tuon koostevideon? Voisin vaikka lainata sitä pientä korvausta vastaan ja katsoa lävitse ennen mahdollisen ostopäätöksen tekemistä.

----------


## Matti H

Sunnuntaina on tiedossa yltiöleppoisat cyclot. Normiaika ja -paikka. Maastopyöräkin voi olla hyvä valinta.

----------


## kijas

> Sunnuntaina on tiedossa yltiöleppoisat cyclot. Normiaika ja -paikka. Maastopyöräkin voi olla hyvä valinta.



Mikäs se normi aika ja paikka nyt olikaan? Nyt ku löytyy valotehoa ni saatan lähteä mukaan.

----------


## hullukoira

> Mikäs se normi aika ja paikka nyt olikaan?.



Sunnuntaisin klo 19.00 Kaarinan honkkarin pihasta.

----------


## Matti H

> Sunnuntaisin klo 19.00 Kaarinan honkkarin pihasta.



Juuri näin. Krisselle varoitus siitä, että todellakin ajetaan HILJAA. Meikällä on jotain ylikuntoon viittaavaa päällä, yhtään ei uskalla nostaa sykettä.

----------


## kijas

> Juuri näin. Krisselle varoitus siitä, että todellakin ajetaan HILJAA. Meikällä on jotain ylikuntoon viittaavaa päällä, yhtään ei uskalla nostaa sykettä.



Tulkitsen tuon niin että ajetaan kevyesti. Hyvä näin koska omakin kunto on yllättävän kehno tällä hetkellä ja tuun maasturilla. Hannu tuossa aamukuudelta jo muistuttelikin illan lenkistä...

----------


## fillaristi

Kevyesti ajettiin joo ja loppulenkki meni itellä lähinnä,no miten sen nyt ottaa... Olenko ajanut lenkkiä,fillarilla ilman penkkiä? Vai miten se meni...?? Ihmeen raskasta oli ajaa kaarinasta kotiin putkelta...nyt tosiaan rupeen laihduttaan ku ei enää rautaosat kestä alla... Hyvää reenii. Matti vois nyt vähä huilii!!!

----------


## Matti H

Joo. Mää huilin ny. Viikko nyt ainakin ja katotaan jos toinen vielä siihen päälle. Siinä kohtaa kun tulee lenkiltä kotiin ja olo on sellainen, että ei ollut kivaa on syytä vetää henkeä. Huonossa kunnossa on se hyvä puoli, että se ei putoa kovin dramaattisesti.

----------


## artzi

Kele kun ensin pitää murehtia uppoaako poluillakin kuin märkään suohon, nyt jo sitä että pääseekö edes suksilla liikkeelle vkl:na kun kohta niin lunta tupruttaa...   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Juice

Tässä aivan uskomattoman hyvä tuote joka helpottaa kylmästäkärsiöitä aivan varmasti.

----------


## Oksanen

Aamupäivällä kävin ajamassa Littoistenjärven ympäri ja vakken pikiksen. Littoistenjärven lenkki oli aikas hyvässä kunnossa, joissakin paikoissa oli, odotetusti, vielä vettä. Vakke oli monesta kohtaa vielä mä mä mä mä märkää. Huomenna tilanne on varmaan aikas paljon parempi (siis tuon polkujen jäätymisen suhteen).

----------


## Vesa-Pekka Rantalainen

Uusien nastarenkaiden sisäänajoa illan pimetessä. Tuuli paha, Katariinan ja Haritun peltopolut huomenna loistokunnossa - jos ei tule lunta liiaksi.

----------


## JiiH

> Aamupäivällä kävin ajamassa Littoistenjärven ympäri ja vakken pikiksen. Littoistenjärven lenkki oli aikas hyvässä kunnossa, joissakin paikoissa oli, odotetusti, vielä vettä. Vakke oli monesta kohtaa vielä mä mä mä mä märkää. Huomenna tilanne on varmaan aikas paljon parempi (siis tuon polkujen jäätymisen suhteen).



Nyt oli jo aika hyvä keli - lätäköt nyt ei tietenkään vielä kanna, mutta kurapaikat oli jo kovettunut sen verran, että läskillä ainakin meni ihan mainiosti. Kaksi tuntia pyörin järven ympärillä, Lähteenmäessä, Vyyryläisenmäessä ja Vakkella. Tolppalenkkeilijätkin (3 kpl) yhytin järven kierrolla, mutta erkanin aika nopeasti, kun olivat jo palailemassa kohti Prismaa, ja minä vasta päässyt vähitellen vauhtiin. Nyt jännätään paljonko sitä lunta oikein tulee.

----------


## greenman

Innolla odotelen huomista työmatkaa. Maltanko nukkuakkaan, kun niin jännittää. Läski odottelee jo eteisessä.

----------


## hullukoira

Aika vähän oli yöllä satanut. Lähditkö kuitenkin töihin, vai haitko saikkua?

----------


## JiiH

Ai niin. Eilisellä iltalenkillä katselin siinä vähässä lumessa, mitä oli, hyvin kapean näköisiä renkaanjälkiä Vyyryläisenmäessä. Jäljet menivät sieltä kalliobaanalta linjanousua alas. Tunnustaako hullukoira tai joku muu menneensä eilen cyklolla alas sieltä?

----------


## greenman

Kannatti lähteä. Oli hieno keli.

----------


## Oksanen

Ketkäs on ajellut Littoistenjärven lenkin läskeillä? Kolmet eri jäljet näyttäisi olevan (endo, larry ja bud tai nate)? Aika kadehdittavaa leveyttä gummeissa. 

Ps. Tulisi jo oma...

----------


## JiiH

Mä tulin sieltä just äsken, kahdet läskijäljet oli ennestään ja minä tein kolmannet. Mahtava keli ajella.

Aika höpösti muuten jurnuttaa asfaltilla, kun läskin takavanteeseen on jäätynyt semmoinen arviolta kilon painoinen liejupaakku yhteen kohtaan.

----------


## Shamus

Litsa kierrettiin, itsellä BFL:t ja toisessa Bud&Lou. Keli aivan loistava!

----------


## peippo

Paksupyöräjälkiä näky siellä täällä joo, ja jonkun ~4 hengen porukan näin vilaukselta Lausteella yhden aikoihin. Tälläsellä vanhan koulukunnan joka suuntaan liian pienillä renkailla varustetulla pyörällä oli ajoittain vähän vaikeeta, mutta keli oli kyllä mainio.

----------


## makkeli

Meni paksupyörän suorat jäljet Haunisten altaan ympäristössä. Samoja jälkiä ajelin siksakkia 2.1" ISP:llä. Mulla tuli tuplamatka.

Pakko oli miettiä, että eihän noissa paksuissa renkaissa ole mitään kivaa. Miksi joku haluaa ajella vuoden ympäri samalla tavalla, ihan tylsää. Oli se vaan eri kivaa joutua kerrankin käyttämään  pienimpiä vaihteita (22x28) mitä  löytyy ja törmäillä yllättäen puuterilumen alla piilossa oleviin juuriin ja kiviin.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Matti H

Nastarenkaiden vaihdon yhteydessä paljastui taas kampilaakerin elinkaaren päättyminen. Enhän mää ole edes ajellu.

----------


## miku80

Saman totesin itsekkin kun vaihdoin nastarenkaat ja uuden ketjuohjurin.. 4tkm kesti shitmanon hollowtech..

----------


## artzi

Meinasin ihan pikaisesti keveästi käydä rillaamassa makkaran tahi kaks Vaarniemen laavulla... mutta aika tunkkaus tuli tuosta reissusta. En ollut varmaan ihan hyvä malli maastopyöräilijästä ohi kulkeneelle pariskunnalle, järsiessäni siellä kylmää makkaraa (ei puita) kommandokamat päässä, tunkkaussession jälkeinen "onnellinen" virne naamalla...    :Sarkastinen:  

Outoa porukkaa siellä liikkuu, yhtään jälkeä ei ollut kiertänyt pöydän ääreen TAUOLLE! Ei varsinaista polkua tuolla vielä, vain jälkiä puuterissa...

----------


## Matti H

Siellä on ollu liikkeellä jotain metsureita, kuulemma.

----------


## jojo^^

Näinkö oikein että Kristiinankatua tuli kolme kappaletta läskipyöriä tuossa puol seiskan jälkeen? Voi olla näin hieman väärin kun yht'äkkiä huomasin kun tulivat auton takaa esiin..

----------


## greenman

> Siellä on ollu liikkeellä jotain metsureita, kuulemma.



Ei kai nämä kaverit?

----------


## KriHa

Impparin/Nunnavuoren latutilanteesta tietoa kellään?  Latuinfoa ei ole päivitetty ja latuinfonumero poissa käytöstä. Viime viikon lopulla käsittääkseni Impparissa latupohjien teko aloitettiin.

----------


## Matti H

Näin jossain maininnan siitä, että lumetus olisi aloitettu perjantaina.

----------


## Vesa-Pekka Rantalainen

Huonot on polut Ilpoinen-uittamo-Harittu tienoilla. Kaksi nuorta miestä rymysi Uittamon kallioilta alas ja sieltä soutajien tukikohtaan. Katariinan luonn.s.alueen polku hyvä, Rauvolanlahden yli ei päässyt, peltopolut vaikeita ajaa l. 1,5 h tuntia pääasiassa pyöräteitä. Hieno ja raikas keli.

----------


## TANUKI

Hirpparin ladut testattu ja sanon, ettei ihan lähipäivinä sinne kannata mennä. Koiraparkilta slaalomin taakse sujui hyvin, mutta mutta kun pääsi nousun ylös niin latua ei ollut nimeksikään. Kun tuli laskun aika niin kattosin, että voisihan tästä päästellä menemään. Mäen puolessavälissä alkoi mettästä kuulua murinaa ja haukuntaa, vauhti oli liian kova, että olisin voinut pysähtyä...... Onneksi koira oli hihna päässä ja mitään ei käynyt. Laskun jälkeisessä ylämäessä oli hiekkaa ja siihen ne sukset aika lahjakkaasti töppäsivät. Kun siitä oli selvitty, niin vasemmalle kaartuvassa mäessä oli irtolunta ja hiekkaa. Ja taas mentiin...... Yksi kierros riitti minulle ja lähdin kotiin murtuneena miehenä, viellä tänään pitäisi päästä hiihtämään jonnekin....

----------


## kijas

> Paksupyöräjälkiä näky siellä täällä joo, ja jonkun ~4 hengen porukan näin vilaukselta Lausteella yhden aikoihin. Tälläsellä vanhan koulukunnan joka suuntaan liian pienillä renkailla varustetulla pyörällä oli ajoittain vähän vaikeeta, mutta keli oli kyllä mainio.



Näit varmaan mut, Henkan, Samulin ja Antin. Ja me puolestaan nähtiin JiiH.

----------


## KriHa

> ...viellä tänään pitäisi päästä hiihtämään jonnekin....



Impivaarassa puolenpäivän aikaan tykittivät lunta kahdella tykillä ja ajoivat traktorilla lunta 1.7 km lenkille. Uskoisin että illalla perinteisen ja luistelutyylin pohjat hiihtokunnossa. 

Lisäsin uuden säikeen kuntoilu ja ajotekniikka puolelle "Ladut Turun seudulla", selkeemmin yhdessä paikassa hiihtojutut.

----------


## artzi

> Ei kai nämä kaverit?



Se olisikin ollut kiva ylläri...  :Cool:  Katsokaa muuten tämä (vaikka uudestaan), siinäkin on nuo hemmot. Aika pläjäys!

----------


## Matti H

> Lisäsin uuden säikeen kuntoilu ja ajotekniikka puolelle "Ladut Turun seudulla", selkeemmin yhdessä paikassa hiihtojutut.



Hieno homma, kiitos!

----------


## ZeiR

> Kaksi nuorta miestä rymysi Uittamon kallioilta alas ja sieltä soutajien tukikohtaan.



Nuoruus taitaa olla suhteellista mutta siinä parkkiksella nähtiin. Loppuviikosta voi länsipuolen polutkin olla paremmin auki kuin tänään.

----------


## artzi

Muistakaas huudella heti kun jäät alkaa kestää! Jos vaikka ei satais kauheasti, mutta pitäisi pakkasta... luistelu olisi harvinaista herkkua näillä leveyasteilla!

----------


## MTB 50+

Aloin jo tuskaantua  KTM:n murtuneen rungon tilalle  tulossa olevan takuurungon odotteluun, kun  Tommi Kettukaupasta  tarjosi sopivaa 29"ä lainaksi  odotteluajaksi. Nyt ei sillä  KTM:n rungolla  ole ollenkaan kiire. Tämä Spessun kuttaperkarunkoinen Stumpjumperhan on monta kiloa kevyempi ja ketterämpi. Aivan mainio  peli.

Tässä  on yksi hyvä syy hankkia ajopelit kunnolliselat paikalliselta kauppiaalta. Ei nettikauppa  juuri lainaile  pyöriä odotteluajaksi.

Jäätilanne  alkaa  Littoistenjärvellä  olla kantava. ne  uudet ilmastimet  kyllä sotkevat virtaukset enkä luota  vielä jäähän. Pinta  on ropoliainen ja  huono luisteluun. Kannattaa odottaa  sen verran, että linnut laskeutuvat jäälle ja pilkkimiehet seuraavat niitä jäälle.

----------


## Vesa-Pekka Rantalainen

Tunti ja kolme varttia hienossa kelissä ja kohtalaisen hyvillä poluilla. Lauklähteentieltä polut kaatopaikan yli vesitornille ja sieltä Linnunpääntielle, Kaarlentien ja Ispoisten Puistotien yli Ispoisten bunkkereille ja Uittamoon, edelleen Katariinan luonn,s.alueelle ja Rauvolanlahden pitkospuita pitkin Vaarniemeen. Katariinan ja Haritun Peltopolut hyviä ja yhdyspolku Taivassalonkadulle ajettavissa. Kyllä nyt kelpaa länsirannallakin.

----------


## peruspertti

> Tunti ja kolme varttia hienossa kelissä ja kohtalaisen hyvillä poluilla. Lauklähteentieltä polut kaatopaikan yli vesitornille ja sieltä Linnunpääntielle, Kaarlentien ja Ispoisten Puistotien yli Ispoisten bunkkereille ja Uittamoon, edelleen Katariinan luonn,s.alueelle ja Rauvolanlahden pitkospuita pitkin Vaarniemeen. Katariinan ja Haritun Peltopolut hyviä ja yhdyspolku Taivassalonkadulle ajettavissa. Kyllä nyt kelpaa länsirannallakin.



Taisin Rauvolantiellä nähdä vilauksen kun tulin perässä Vaarniemen metsistä. Keli tosiaan mukava raikas talvinen. Vaarniemen kallioilla olisi tarvetta näille http://youtu.be/i-6OE7gXo4U. Luolavuoressa tosiaan jalkaväki saanut polkuja jo mukavasti ajokuntoon.

----------


## Ulla

Olikos täällä perjantaina montakin elämäntapaintiaania?

----------


## Frank

> Olikos täällä perjantaina montakin elämäntapaintiaania?



Juu, menin töihin fillarilla. Nauroin samaa kirjoitusta tänään töissä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marmar

> Olikos täällä perjantaina montakin elämäntapaintiaania?



Täällä yksi, töissä yksi työkaveri naureskeli aiheelle. Totesi, että hän lähti siksi perjantaina fillarilla töihin, kun ei luottanut bussiin.
Arveli fillarin bussia turvallisemmaksi ja varmemmaksi kulkupeliksi.

Ei tuo mun mielestä ollut edes kovin paha keli. Toki reipas vastatuuli ja autotieltä auraamattomalle pyörätielle ajettu valli aiheutti sen, että paikoin joutui hakemaan normaalia pienempää vaihdetta. Lumi oli kuitenkin laadultaan sellaista, että vaihteet ja pyörä toimi siinä moitteettomasti. Vajaa 20 km tuli kotimatkalle mittaa, kun piti työpäivän päätteeksi lähteä vielä asioillekin.

----------


## peruspertti

Pojalla (8v.) oli hammaslääkäri perjantaina. Mentiin tuo muutama kilsa sinne fillareilla. Poitsu meinas ettei takas enää poljeta, joten tultiin bussilla kotiin ja fillarit haettiin sitten autolla

----------


## Hel02

Yksi intiaani ilmoittautuu. Ajelin aamulla töistä kotiin ja innostuin kelistä niin, että tein vielä metsälenkin kaupan päälle. Keli oli mitä mainioin. Kevyttä pakkaslunta, sopivaa tuulta jne. Metsän puolella oli lähes taianomainen tunnelma. TS:n tekstariavautuminen nauratti kyllä ihan huolella.

----------


## bomba

Voisko joku linkittää tai suoraan siteerata, mistä kirjoituksesta on kyse? Itsekin olin perjantaina pyörällä liikkeellä. Sopiva päivä pyöräillä reilusti toistakymmentä kilsaa ja kuulla puolivälissä lääkäriltä, että olet kipeä ja nyt tarvii ihan vaan levätä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Lehisj

Onkos kukaan suunnitelemassa Itsenäisyyspäivän kunniaksi mitään kevyttä polkukaahailua huomenna valoisaan aikaan? Voisin lähteä messiin, mikäli ei lähdetä kovin aikaisin liikkeelle.

----------


## Juice

No ei polkuilua mutta mäkileikkiä kylläkin.

No ei taida kuva näkyä.

----------


## kijas

> Onkos kukaan suunnitelemassa Itsenäisyyspäivän kunniaksi mitään kevyttä polkukaahailua huomenna valoisaan aikaan? Voisin lähteä messiin, mikäli ei lähdetä kovin aikaisin liikkeelle.



Ajattelin et vois lähteä, ehkä 10 aikoihin. Jossain siellä teillä päin. Täytyy tietty vähän kattoo miten tuo keli muuttuu.

----------


## Pave

Olitteko muuten liikkeellä kesä- vai talvikengillä?  :Vink:

----------


## MTB 50+

Elämäntapaintiaani: Onneksi  olin  liikkeellä talvikengillä ja äo oli peräti 48, siinä jää moni autoilija kakkoseksi  :Vink: . Töihin en ollut mennossa, vaan ihan  vain omaksi  ilokseni  ajelin äo-rajoitteisena  pitkin metsiä aamuyöstä.

JJ: Onnea ylennyksen johdosta  !!!

----------


## Oksanen

> Nips....
> Naps
> JJ: Onnea ylennyksen johdosta  !!!



Täältä myös onnittelut!

----------


## HAK

Voisin tulla porukkaan Jukka ja Krisse. Where & when?

----------


## TeKu

> Pojalla (8v.) oli hammaslääkäri perjantaina. Mentiin tuo muutama kilsa sinne fillareilla. Poitsu meinas ettei takas enää poljeta, joten tultiin bussilla kotiin ja fillarit haettiin sitten autolla



Meidän 9v. tenava on kuulemma kanssa ainoa kolmasluokkalainen, joka tulee pyörällä kouluun. Maanantaina kun ajelin puolet matkasta mukana, niin kerran sanoi että on vähän raskas ajaa. Sanoin vaan että ei ole mikään kiire ja viikonloppuna satanut lumi tekee vähän raskaammaksi ajamisen, kun ei ole aura käynyt. Kun puolessa matkassa tiet erkanivat, niin kehoitin vielä ajamaan ihan rauhassa.
Kun pääsin töihin niin soitin vielä pojalle, että pääsikö perille.
-Juu pääsin, mutta mulla oli näköjään eturengas tyhjä.
 :Hymy:

----------


## greenman

Onnittelut JJ:lle!






> Olitteko muuten liikkeellä kesä- vai talvikengillä?



Oli mulla talvikengät, mutta toppavaatetta ei sentään tarvinnut. 45-ÄÖ:llä sentään siis. 
Tarttis varmaan alkaa laittaa vastaavia viestejä autoilijoille aina hyvällä säällä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kijas

> Voisin tulla porukkaan Jukka ja Krisse. Where & when?



klo 12 @ Veritas-stadionin parkkis

----------


## SuperD

Joulusiivouksessa löytyi muutama räpsy Vappupiknikistä. Kuvista löytyy ainakin Aki, Artzi, Bomba, Frank, Pave, Peippo, SuperD ja Ulla. Häpeäkseni täytyy tunnustaaa että yksi mustakenkäinen herra ei ollut/ole tuttu mies.
Ensi vuonna lupaan ihan tunnistaa kaikki

----------


## HAK

> klo 12 @ Veritas-stadionin parkkis



Oli oikein hauskat pörräilyt. Kiitti Jukka ja Krisse.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> JJ: Onnea ylennyksen johdosta  !!!



Kiitokset kaikille onnittelijoille ja hyvää itsenäisyyspäivää.

----------


## timppi

> Joulusiivouksessa löytyi muutama räpsy Vappupiknikistä.



Olisipa jo kesä :Vink:

----------


## Matti H

Nythän on vasta päästy talven makuun!

Ai perkele kun tuntu pyöräily hienolta tauon jälkeen. Uupumus on muisto vain.



Onnittelut Jokilalle ylennyksestä! Miehen arvo on arvailujen varassa, kun päivän lehteä ei ole sattunut käsiin.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Onnittelut Jokilalle ylennyksestä! Miehen arvo on arvailujen varassa, kun päivän lehteä ei ole sattunut käsiin.



Päivän lehti oli poikkeuksellisen runsaskätinen.
Iso kuva päivän TS:stä.
http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/tjok...o/IMG_5255.JPG

----------


## Matti H

> Päivän lehti oli poikkeuksellisen runsaskätinen.
> Iso kuva päivän TS:stä.
> http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/tjok...o/IMG_5255.JPG



Hienoo että tulee tunnustusta.

----------


## kijas

> Oli oikein hauskat pörräilyt. Kiitti Jukka ja Krisse.



Kiitos itsellesi. Onko jollain jäänyt *OS X LION* (eli 10.7) ylimääräseks sen jälkeen kun on asentanut mountain lionin? Olis tarvetta.

----------


## Yeti

> Päivän lehti oli poikkeuksellisen runsaskätinen.
> Iso kuva päivän TS:stä.
> http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/tjok...o/IMG_5255.JPG



Hieno juttu ja onnittelut ylennyksestä!

----------


## HAK

Onnittelut Herra Ylivääpeli.

----------


## marmar

> Päivän lehti oli poikkeuksellisen runsaskätinen.
> Iso kuva päivän TS:stä.
> http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/tjok...o/IMG_5255.JPG



Hieno juttu ja onnittelut täältäkin.

----------


## Lehisj

> Kiitos itsellesi. Onko jollain jäänyt *OS X LION* (eli 10.7) ylimääräseks sen jälkeen kun on asentanut mountain lionin? Olis tarvetta.



Juu kiitokset Krisse ja Hannu lumisesta metsälenkistä!

----------


## timppi

> Kiitos itsellesi. Onko jollain jäänyt *OS X LION* (eli 10.7) ylimääräseks sen jälkeen kun on asentanut mountain lionin? Olis tarvetta.



Eikös Lioni ollu eka, jonka sai vain netistä? Vai tarkoitatko tota tikkua, jonka sai jostain.. Multa löytyy muistaakseni lumileo jostain..

----------


## Ulla

Käytiin eilen tarkistamassa Jäkärlän polut. Uimakuopan lähellä oli tarpeeksi tallattua ajamiseenkin, koko polkukierrokselle ei lähdetty kun kävelijöitä oli siellä ollut vain pari. Uimakuopalla oli muuten retkiluistelijoita ja samoin Littoistenjärvellä. Jälkimmäinen havainto tehtiin avantouintireissulla, jolloin myös totesimme Järvelän lähistön polunpäät auton ikkunasta kurkistellen hyvin tampatuiksi.

Ja olin ihan unohtanut, miten veemäistä lumen tukkimien klossien aukipotkiminen onkaan.

----------


## peippo



----------


## makkeli

> kuvia....clip

----------


## Frank

> Uimakuopalla oli muuten retkiluistelijoita ja samoin Littoistenjärvellä.



Kiitos tiedosta, jos ei viikonloppuna tule lunta ihan kauheasti niin pitääpä käydä Litsassa luistelemassa. Alkaa madon kiertäminen kyllästyttää. Varmaan aikaisemminkin ollut puhetta mutta missä siellä oli niitä sulapaikkoja? Järvelä tietysti mutta eikös siellä jossain ollut myös niitä hapettimia?

----------


## Pikke

Ai hitto joo se mato. Mä olin ihan taas unohtanut sen olemassaolon. Jäitä vaan odotellut...

----------


## Frank

> Ai hitto joo se mato. Mä olin ihan taas unohtanut sen olemassaolon. Jäitä vaan odotellut...



Eilen 15km ja tänään 10, nyt täytyy pitää pari päivää taukoa, jos malttaa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kijas

> Eikös Lioni ollu eka, jonka sai vain netistä? Vai tarkoitatko tota tikkua, jonka sai jostain.. Multa löytyy muistaakseni lumileo jostain..



Joo sellasta tikkua tarkotin, kun tuota lionia ei saa ostettua enää netistä. Apple poisti sen myynnistä samantien kun laitto mountain lionin nettiin... Mut ongelma on jo ratkastu kun lopetin jahkailun ja hommasin samantien uuden koneen. Rahaa palo yhden fillarin verran. Kohta varmaan liityn facebookiinkin kun vastustuskyky alkaa olemaan näin alhanen. JA sen jälkeen jos vielä hommaan crocsit ja älypuhelimen ni sosiaalinen status kohoaa huomattavasti  :Sarkastinen:  

Nyt pitää vaan ratkasta miten saan siirrettyä mun videotiedostot vaimon maciltä omalle kun mun PC:lle ostetut ulkoset kovalevyt ei suostu ottaa vastaan tiedostoja maciltä  :Sekaisin:

----------


## SuperD

> Nyt pitää vaan ratkasta miten saan siirrettyä mun videotiedostot vaimon maciltä omalle kun mun PC:lle ostetut ulkoset kovalevyt ei suostu ottaa vastaan tiedostoja maciltä



Just kotva sitten pähkäilin mielestäni samaa, NTFS taisi olla taikasana, tai sitten se oli KVG. Ratkaisuna oli että asensin macciin jostakin(*) aplarista viikon trial version jolloin filuja sai copy/cut/paste/deletoitua mielensä mukaan. Saatan saada järjellisemmänkin ohjeen aikaiseksi jos on tarve

EDIT: * http://www.paragon-software.com/home/ntfs-mac/ 10 päivän free trial

----------


## JanneR

> Nyt pitää vaan ratkasta miten saan siirrettyä mun videotiedostot vaimon maciltä omalle kun mun PC:lle ostetut ulkoset kovalevyt ei suostu ottaa vastaan tiedostoja maciltä



Tää on täysin veikkaus, mutta lieneeköhän ulkoiset kovot NTFS-tiedostojärjestelmässä? Tietääkseni OSX osaa ainoastaan lukea NTFS:ää ilman erillistä softaa. Eli jos näin on, niin joko formatoit kovot FAT-järjestelmään tai sitten Googlettelet jonkun tuollaisen osx-ntfs-kirjoitus-softan (Saattavat maksaa jotain. En ole tutustunut).

EDIT: On se Jari vaa nopee  :No huh!:

----------


## Pikke

> Eilen 15km ja tänään 10, nyt täytyy pitää pari päivää taukoa, jos malttaa



Kuka hullu jaksaa kiertää sitä noin monta kertaa yhteen menoon? Hä? Mitä sulla oli termarissa?

----------


## Frank

> Kuka hullu jaksaa kiertää sitä noin monta kertaa yhteen menoon? Hä? Mitä sulla oli termarissa?



Ei se nyt niin montaa kierrosta ole, 500m/kierros. Ja termarissa oli Rooibosta ja hiukan sokeria  :Hymy:

----------


## kijas

> Tää on täysin veikkaus, mutta lieneeköhän ulkoiset kovot NTFS-tiedostojärjestelmässä? Tietääkseni OSX osaa ainoastaan lukea NTFS:ää ilman erillistä softaa. Eli jos näin on, niin joko formatoit kovot FAT-järjestelmään tai sitten Googlettelet jonkun tuollaisen osx-ntfs-kirjoitus-softan (Saattavat maksaa jotain. En ole tutustunut).
> 
> EDIT: On se Jari vaa nopee



Täytyy kokeilla, kiitti nopeista vastauksista.

----------


## marmar

> Nyt pitää vaan ratkasta miten saan siirrettyä mun videotiedostot vaimon maciltä omalle kun mun PC:lle ostetut ulkoset kovalevyt ei suostu ottaa vastaan tiedostoja maciltä



Ymmärsin, että tarkoitus on siirtää tiedostoja maciltä macille? Ulkoiset kovot voi olla alustettu tosiaan NTFS:lle, mihin macci ei kai osaa kirjoittaa. Mitä jos alustaisit ulkoisen kovon macin tiedostojärjestelmään? Tosin tuon jälkeen ei taida sitten windows lukea niitä. Ilman lisäsoftaa. FAT voi alkaa yskimään kokorajoitteisena (max tiedostokoko 4 gigaa). 

Ylläolevat vain arvauksia, koska oma kokemus rajoittuu vain linuxin ja windowsin eri versioihin.

Entä gigainen verkkopiuha väliin ja sitä pitkin tiedostot suoraan koneelta toiselle? 

Sillä tavalla on itsellä liikkunut aina tiedostot, myös jonkun tutun macistäkin sekä windowsiin, että linuxiin. Kohtuu idioottivarma tapa saada eri alustat keskustelemaan keskenään.

----------


## marmar

> Kuka hullu jaksaa kiertää sitä noin monta kertaa yhteen menoon? Hä? Mitä sulla oli termarissa?



Ei tuo oikeasti ole paljoa. Tuuliolosuhteet vaihtelee ja ihmisiä on joka kierroksella eri paikoissa, jokainen kierros on erilainen ei se niin tylsää ole, kuin voisi kuvitella. Mun ainoan käyntikerran saldo tältä talvelta on 15,5 km. Eikä mullakaan ollut termarissa mitään, juomapullossakin vain kraanavettä. 

Eilen ajelin aamulla kuvarastin perässä reilut 40 km auraamattomia pyöräteitä ja iltapäivällä korkkasin hiihtokauden impparissa. Luistimille ottaisin mielelläni sauvat kaveriksi ja sitähän ei madolla sallita. Siksi tie vie helposti suksille tai luonnonjääradoille, jos sellaisia tänä talvena saadaan.

----------


## Pikke

On se paljon madolla. Tylsyys iskee jo noin kolmannen kierroksen jälkeen ja riipii kääntyillä koko ajan ja ärsyttää väistellä ihmisiä.

*meren jäätymistä vartoo*

----------


## timppi

Joko on mettässä nastarengaskelit..? Vaihdanko 2.4 Muddymaryn 2.1 kokoiseen nokialaiseen..?

----------


## bomba

> Joko on mettässä nastarengaskelit..? Vaihdanko 2.4 Muddymaryn 2.1 kokoiseen nokialaiseen..?



Tampatulla lumisella polulla voipi olla että 2.4 ilman nastoja toimii tällä hetkellä paremmin kuin 2.1 nastoilla. Jos joudut ajamaan paljon asfalttipohjaista siirtymää, se voikin olla eri juttu. Ite pitäisin silti vielä 2.4:t alla.

----------


## miku80

mutamarit kyl menee aika kovaksi pakkasella tai ainakin noi omat räkäkumiset hans dampfit meni et sujautin alle 2.35 ISP:t niin toimii hyvin tuolla tampatulla polulla ja jäisissä kohdissa..

----------


## peippo

Pitäis varmaan hiljalleen ruveta miettimään MTB-Turun perinteisen kevätretken kohdetta. Mahtaako olla uusia kiinnostuneita kuskeja?

Köh köh, onpa muuten hieno pyörä myynnissä, kukahan tuon ehtii nappaamaan?

----------


## JanneR

> Pitäis varmaan hiljalleen ruveta miettimään MTB-Turun perinteisen kevätretken kohdetta. Mahtaako olla uusia kiinnostuneita kuskeja?
> 
> Köh köh, onpa muuten hieno pyörä myynnissä, kukahan tuon ehtii nappaamaan?



Switchbacksilla oli kyllä aika houkutteleva se "Ride our famous 60km singletrack descent from the highest mountain in Spain". Maistuis.

Rupesko Peippo jo tekemään tilaa Moonlanderille?  :Vink:

----------


## SuperD

Yhdistetään ajokoulu ja kevätretki: http://www.leelikesbikes.com/ tai kyllä switchbackitkin käy. Tosin SB:n AM/enduro retket alkaa vasta toukokuussa, siihen saakka ajetaan DH:ta

----------


## Ulla

No, eilen minäkin pääsin maistamaan elämäntapaintiaanin elämää kun 13 km:n kotimatka vei tunnin.

----------


## MTB 50+

> No, eilen minäkin pääsin maistamaan elämäntapaintiaanin elämää kun 13 km:n kotimatka vei tunnin.



Tuuppasin illalla autolla Kokkolasta  Turkuun sivuvastaiseen pakkastuiskuun  pimeässä. Aikaa  kului ja paikoin pelotti.

----------


## MTB 50+

Uusi takuurunko tuli ja Tommi  vielä  kokosi  koko pyörän. Pyörättömäksi ajaksi  sain lainaksi sen Spessun. Aivan mainiota  toimintaa, joka ei  onnistu netissä.

Uusi  KTM pykälää kalliimpi Race malli. Tiedä sitten mitä siinä on eroa. Spessua tulee  kyllä  ikävä.

----------


## greenman

> No, eilen minäkin pääsin maistamaan elämäntapaintiaanin elämää kun 13 km:n kotimatka vei tunnin.



Näinpä. Olin eilen fiksusti liikkeellä Karate Apinalla, 35mm nastakumeilla. Argh. Ohikulkutienlaidassa oli ns. mielenkiintoinen ajokeli.
Tänään viheltelin menemään Pugilla. Järkyttävä ero.

Kovalla pohjalla kylläkin todella toimiva talvipyörä.

----------


## timppi

> Näinpä. Olin eilen fiksusti liikkeellä Karate Apinalla,



^Jotenkin pervon näköinen kulkupeli.. Ihan kun odottaisi jotain leveämpää allensa. Jotain kummallista tossa on..

PS. Virnottaako nyt paksupyöräilijät niin, että persius repiää? Onko se kulku nyt niin helppoa ja ihanaa.. Oikeesti?

----------


## greenman

OnSe. 

Lunta on onneksi luvassa runsaasti lisääkin. Kyä naurattaa.

----------


## hullukoira

> Näinpä. Olin eilen fiksusti liikkeellä Karate Apinalla, 35mm nastakumeilla.- - -



Tämän innoittamana pumppasin heti eilen illalla 30 mm nastattomaan kumiin 5,5 bar.





> OnSe. 
> 
> Lunta on onneksi luvassa runsaasti lisääkin. Kyä naurattaa.



Aika lupaavalta tuo sade näyttää  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Yeti

> ...
> PS. Virnottaako nyt paksupyöräilijät niin, että persius repiää? Onko se kulku nyt niin helppoa ja ihanaa.. Oikeesti?



Kyllä meitä elämäntapaintianeja nyt hemmotellaan.

----------


## greenman

> Kyllä meitä elämäntapaintianeja nyt hemmotellaan.



Toivottavasti autoilijat eivät pahoita mieltään kovin pahasti.

----------


## Matti H

> Toivottavasti autoilijat eivät pahoita mieltään kovin pahasti.



Sikäli pahoittuu, että autoilulta ei jää aikaa pyöräilyyn. Tai jotain.

----------


## marmar

> 



Mulla on aika usein flättien kavereina jotain tämäntyppistä sopivan tiukkojen villasukkien kera:

Pohja on paksumpi ja pohjakuvio hieman tasaisempi mun saappaissa:

Ei ole piikit tulleet vielä varresta läpi, vaikka jäljistä päätellen yritystäkin on ollut. Lumen ja jään läpi kun jalka pulppaa reilummassa pakkasessa kunnon lätäkköön, niin valinta tuntuu kohtuulliselta. Joustavasta kumipohjasta irtoaa hetkessa jäätynyt lumi pois ja polkimien piikit pitää huolen, että ei lipsu.

----------


## bomba

Mä ajoin viime talven tällä yhdistelmällä:

 

Täksi talveksi sain eilen postista pienen upgraden. Elän toivossa että tossu pysyis polkimessa vähän paremmin. Taitaa olla asennuspäivä tänään, vaihtoon menee ainakin stonga, renkaat ja polkimet  :Hymy:

----------


## MTB 50+

> Sikäli pahoittuu, että autoilulta ei jää aikaa pyöräilyyn. Tai jotain.



Samaa vaivaa, mutta  avasin umpihankihiihtokauden ja  rämmin näille lähipelloille hiihtourat eilen Peltosen eräsuksilla ja  tänään aamusta hiihtelin eilen avaamani urat Madhusin tunturisuksilla. Eilen oli mukavan kurjaa ja tänään vain  mukavaa.

Tuollaiset  Meindl'n vaelluskengät ovat hiihtäessä jalassa.

Järven jäällä  on reilusti vettä lumen alla pohjoispäässä, jossa en ilmastimet pörisevät.  Sukset jäätyvät   mainion kurjasti ja sitten on kahta hauskempaa  rämpiä hangessa.

----------


## greenman

> Täksi talveksi sain eilen postista pienen upgraden. Elän toivossa että tossu pysyis polkimessa vähän paremmin. Taitaa olla asennuspäivä tänään, vaihtoon menee ainakin stonga, renkaat ja polkimet



Toivottavasti tanko on mieluinen. Mihinkäs pyörään meinasit asentaa?

----------


## bomba

> Toivottavasti tanko on mieluinen. Mihinkäs pyörään meinasit asentaa?



Mary meni maasturiin. Reban Remote piti poistaa, kun se ei mahtunut enää tankoon. En juurikaan kaipaa sitä, joten menetys ei ollut iso. Ranteiden asento on nyt miellyttävämpi, mutta tanko tuntuu 700-millisen jälkeen liian kapealta. Saiskohan jostain samanlaisen, mutta vähintään 700 millin mittaisena tai vähän pidempänäkin...?

----------


## greenman

Salsalla olisi leveämpi. Harmi, ettei tullut leveys puheeksi aiemmin. Hinta tosin on vähän eri luokkaa.

http://salsacycles.com/components/bend_2_bar

----------


## Yeti

Nyt on oikein mainio paksupyöräkeli.

----------


## FoMoCo

Kellään havaintoja Paimion hiihtoladun päivän kunnosta?

----------


## bomba

> Salsalla olisi leveämpi. Harmi, ettei tullut leveys puheeksi aiemmin. Hinta tosin on vähän eri luokkaa.
> 
> http://salsacycles.com/components/bend_2_bar



Kappas! Tuohon olisin voinut sortua jos olisin tiennyt. No, mä kokeilen tuolla Marylla nyt jonkun aikaa. Jos tuo osoittautuu maastoajossa toimivaksi, voisin kokeilla Salsaakin. Jossain vaiheessa, kun olen löytänyt suosikkini, F-torille ilmestyy myyntiin kasa vähän käytettyjä tankoja  :Hymy: 





> Nyt on oikein mainio paksupyöräkeli.



Tollanenkin olis kiva. Terv. nimim. 35-millisillä Marathon Wintereillä taluttaen töihin.

----------


## greenman

Öyh. Muisti palaa pätkittäin. Tuli nimittäin mieleen, että Foxcompissa olen saattanut jopa hipelöidä Salsan tankoa. Hintaa tais olla joku 80€.

----------


## bomba

> Foxcompissa olen saattanut jopa hipelöidä Salsan tankoa. Hintaa tais olla joku 80€.



Siis vaan vähän yli 100 € metriltä. Ei paha!

----------


## px

> Tuonne Syötteelle täytyy kyllä joku vuosi päästä. Hiukan vaan mietityttää lainaus reittiselostuksesta:







> Taitava kuski selättää reitin varmasti täysjäykälläkin pyörällä, mutta   järjestäjä suosittelee jousitettua, kunnollista maastopyörää



Millaiset olivat Syötteelle lopulta päätyneiden turkulaisten kokemukset tuosta reittiselostuksesta? Oliko pahasti yli- tai aliampuvaa vai jopa täysin kohdallaan?  :Hymy:

----------


## Ulla

Kohdallaan. Matti H olisi ajanut sen Surlyllään, helposti.

----------


## px

Selvä. Kuitataan, ja pidetään reittiselostus nykyisellään  :Hymy:

----------


## Matti H

Kommenttini sisälsi ironiaa ja pöljää sisäpiirijuttua, ei sen takia kannata tosiaan vaihtaa mitään. Täysjäykkien pyörien rakentelu jatkuu, vaikka taidot senkun ohenee.

Syötteelle vielä joskus, tapahtuma herättää voimakasta osallistumisen halua.

----------


## greenman

Juu, Syöte kuulostaa hauskalta tapahtumalta.

nimim. Haluaako joku ostaa joustopyöriä?

----------


## px

> Kommenttini sisälsi ironiaa ja pöljää sisäpiirijuttua, ei sen takia kannata tosiaan vaihtaa mitään. Täysjäykkien pyörien rakentelu jatkuu, vaikka taidot senkun ohenee. Syötteelle vielä joskus, tapahtuma herättää voimakasta osallistumisen halua.



Elä huoli, ehkä se reittikuvauskin sisältää moisia  :Vink:  Ja kuten ehkä muistat aikojen takaa, ei Turun kalliobaanoillakaan kannattanut ajaa joustopyörällä, olisi pitänyt olla täysjäykkä niin ei olisi jäänyt lenkki kesken. Sittemminhän tämäkin puute on korjattu  :Hymy:

----------


## Matti H

> Sittemminhän tämäkin puute on korjattu



Ja vaikuttaa kulkevan, miehen saavutuksista päätellen.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Oksanen

Missä itäpuolella on hyviä polkuja? Kävin aamulla ajemassa Littoistenjärven ympäri ja ainakin puolet polusta oli talutus kunnossa. Oli niin vähän kävelty ja kapiaa, ettei omat, onnettomat, ajotaidot riittänyt. Pikkumatkan kävin jäälläkin ajamassa, siellä oli mukava ajaa, kun oli niin vähän lunta. 

Toisaalta tämä oli ensimmäinen metsässä ajettu lenkki Fatty™llä. Ehkä sitten, kun pyörä tulee tutuksi, niin pystyy paremmin ajelemaan.

Vakkenpikis oli taas ihan mukavassa kunnossa.

----------


## JiiH

Juu, läskintyöntöjälkiä katselinkin järven kierrolla päivällä, olivat varmaan sinun. En päässyt koko matkaa ajaen minäkään - törmäsin pariin kertaan Peippoon, joka kevyempänä, taitavampana ja vielä läskirenkaisempana meni varmaan helposti.

Vakkella on pikis tosiaan hyvässä kunnossa, saman suuntaisia pienempiä polkuja pikiksen länsipuolella pääsee hyvin myös. Jaaninojan suunnasta Vakkelle päin pääsi toissa päivänä vaihtelevasti, nyt jo varmaan ihan hyvin - siellä päin en käynyt tänään. Voisi kuvitella että Lähteenmäen ja Vyyryläisenmäen pääpolut olisi jo tallattu läskikuntoon myös?

Huomiseksikin on luvassa hyvää ulkoilusäätä, eiköhän ne polut tamppaudu aika hyvää vauhtia.

----------


## artzi

Aika hienoja polkuja löytyy ainakin täältä etelästä, Luolavuori jne... eikä tarvii edes olla muodikkaasti läski   :Hymy:   Ker(j)äsin irtopisteitä vastaan tulleilta tädeiltä tekemällä polultaväistöenkelin...

----------


## Oksanen

Kävin äsken ajamassa uudestaan Littoistenjärven ympäri. Nyt ne kohdat, jossa eilen jouduin taluttelemaan, meni ajamalla. Pikku hiljaa oppii jäykkiksellä ajamaan, kun aiemmin ajot tuli ajettua 150/140mm joustavalla täpärillä. 

Kivaa oli ajella!

----------


## TeKu

Oli polut kyllä hyvässä kunnossa. Ajoin Vyyryläisenmäen kalliopätkän ja Lähteenmäen Metsätien, josta Varissuon pikistä vanhalle Kauselan kioskille. Siitä kohmon läpi tietä pitkin ja Jaanintien suuntaisesti pellon reunaa pitkin keula kohti Prismaa. Ainoastaan Jaaninojaa sivuavan polun loppuosuus eli Prisman puoleinen pää alkoi jossain vaiheessa olla sen verran kapea ja pehmeä, että vauhti ja tasapaino eivät antaneet enää jatkaa vaan tein suosiolla U-käännöksen  :Hymy:

----------


## TANUKI

Hyvää joulua kaikille!

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Kelien synkistelyn ja jouluähkyn lomaan pieni infopläjäys: MTB Green Race, Taivassalo, 31.8.2013.

----------


## artzi

Mutta tuohan alkoi juuri kiinnostaa... http://mtbgreenrace.sporttisaitti.co...3/P1010252.JPG 

Nyt on kivat ajokelit. Kovaa asfalttia, kovaa jäätä, ja sitten aina välillä mennään 10 cm sohjossa siksakkia...

----------


## MTB 50+

> ...
> 
> Nyt on kivat ajokelit. Kovaa asfalttia, kovaa jäätä, ja sitten aina välillä mennään 10 cm sohjossa siksakkia...



Aamulenkki oli tänään pimeässä ... mielenkiintoinen.

----------


## marmar

> Kelien synkistelyn ja jouluähkyn lomaan pieni infopläjäys: MTB Green Race, Taivassalo, 31.8.2013.



Tuota markkinoidaan tapahtumana vaikka nimi on kilpailu. 
Ilmeisesti ei ole pakko ajaa veren maku suussa kilpaa, vaan voi tulla ajamaan vähän hitaammallakin nopeudella?
Intoa saattaisi olla lähteä mukaan, mutta sen enempää ajokalustosta kuin kunnostakaan ei aavistustakaan. 

Entä tuleeko joku aikaraja vastaan, jos lähtee pisimmälle matkalle ja nopeus on vaikkapa syksyisen kalliobaanan alkumatkan etanavauhdista 25% kovempi ja lisäksi kaikki tauot pois?

----------


## Mika.t

Jokainen ajaa omaa vauhtia, tänävuonna oli viivalla paljon erilaista kalustoa ja kuskia. 2012 miesten reitti ajettiin kolme kierrosta joten kaikki tuli voittajan jälkeen maaliin. Kilpailu kokonaisuudessaan oli hieno tapahtuma. Hieno paikka ja kaikki pelitti. Oma kannustusjoukkokin viihtyi koko ajan.  Mä lähden ainakin mukaan.

----------


## Ulla

Kevään ensimmäiset koiranpaskahavainnot, jee. Tulee lisää kiukkua sohjossa polkemiseen kun "tähän ei ainakaan voi jalkautua".

----------


## OlliR

> pieni infopläjäys: MTB Green Race, Taivassalo, 31.8.2013.



Tämä on hyvä tapahtuma ja sopii kaikille ja kaikenkuntoisille! Toivottavasti päästään tämän vuoden tapaan tutustumaan reittiin hyvissä ajoin. Olen mukana jos vaan terveys ja kalusto sallivat. 

^Ullaan kommenttiin liittyen tein eilen saman havainnon koirankakoista. Sillä erolla, että vedin perässä muksuja pulkissa ja kyllä oli hankalaa kun piti väistellä miinoja. Saisinpa syyllisten isännät itse teossa kiinni niin..

----------


## Matti H

> Kevään ensimmäiset koiranpaskahavainnot, jee. Tulee lisää kiukkua sohjossa polkemiseen kun "tähän ei ainakaan voi jalkautua".



Kertonee aika paljon, että koiranpaskattajaa vituttaa paskat.

----------


## bomba

Aina kun lumet sulaa, koirankakkaa on muutaman päivän ajan paljon. Laiminlyödyt jätökset paljastuvat kaikki kerralla ja hetken aikaa ihmisiä harmittaa. Siitä saa aina lukea havaintoja lehtien yleisönosastoiltakin, keväisin koirankakkojen tultua näkyviin ehdotellaan joka vuosi koiraveroja sun muuta kun kaikkia ärsyttää. Muutama päivä kun kuluu, sateet huuhtoo kakat olemattomiin ja maailma on taas parempi paikka.

Ja jottei nyt synny vääriä käsityksiä, niin en puolustele omaa toimintaani. Meidän koirat kakkii metsän siimekseen, ja jos joskus tarpeet tulee kadulle niin jäljet korjataan.

Hyvää uutta vuotta kaikille! Toivottavasti palauttavat meidän lumet jo ensi viikolla.

----------


## timppi

Kyllä kaikkien koiranomistajien velvollisuus olisi opettaa koirillensa se, minne saa kakkia ja minne ei. Eikai se nyt pitäisi olla niin vaikeaa, kun kerran koirat osaavat mm. hakea palloja ja haistella huumeita hyvinkin tarkasti. Ja sisäsiistiksikin ne saa opettamalla, miksei ulkosiisteiksi sitten?

Lisäksi niitä koiria on niin paljon, että tuolla pakollisella kakatusopetuksella saataisi kyllä muutama pitkäaikaistyötönkin työllistettyä hyvin. Kai se vanhakin koira uudet temput oppisi, mutta jos ensiksi vaan uusille koirille pakollisiksi tämä homma.. Ei olisi enää sitten yleisönosastolla keväisin koirankakkakirjoituksia, vaan mummot ja papat voisivat keskittyä valittamaan muunmuassa siitä, miten ne perkeleen pyöräilijät ajavat aina siinä hiihtoladulla (joka oli siinä silloin, kun koirankakat eivät vielä olleet edes näkyvissä). 

Niih, kyllä maailma parantuu, kun kakat katoaa. Eiks niin..

----------


## Matti H

Koira paskoo ulkona siihen, mihin se paskoo. Jotkut menee häveliäästi reunaan, jotkut paskoo keskelle tietä. Jotkut koiranomistajat kuskaa metsälenkillä mukanaan paskapussia, jotkut lähtee kerrostalon pihaan hiekkalaatikon kupeeseen crocsit jalassa, koira fleksissä, toisessa kädessä kännykkä ja toisessa rööki. Se on ihan siellä hihnan toisessa päässä, miten toi homma menee.

Tiedäkkö muuten, mitä nuista koirankoulutusjutuista laskutetaan tuntitaksaa? Saattais paskannuskouluttajaksi vaihtaa joku muukin kuin pitkäaikaistyötön.

Älkääkä ajelko niillä vitun laduilla, paskaa tai ei.

Mä lähden ny juoksemaan, toivottavasti astun koiranpaskaan jo omassa pihassa.

----------


## OlliR

Paska-aiheista muihin teemoihin  :Hymy: 

Kiitos mtb Turkulaisille menneestä vuodesta! Oli meikäläisen ensimmäinen maastopyöräilyvuosi ja kipinä iski oikein tosissaan. Porukkalenkit on parhautta, niillä oppii tekniikkaa ja ajamista yleensäkin. Sosiaalisuus on myös tärkeää, olen oppinut pintapuolisesti tuntemaan monia hienoja henkilöitä. Ainut ongelma on, että jos joku tulee kadulla vastaan ilman kypärää, niin en välttämättä tunnista.  :Vink:  Nähdään viimeistään lumien sulattua keväällä! 

Itse lähden nyt cycloilemaan, nastarenkaissa on varmaan parempi pito kuin lenkkareissa. Hyvä että eilen selvisin lenkistä hengissä..

----------


## Matti H

Joo, kakka on paska puheenaihe.

Kiitos Olli itsellesi! Olet kyllä yksi kovimmista "aloittelijoista" ikinä.

Tuota sosiaalisuusjuttua on tullut fiilisteltyä, kun motivaatio yksinajeluun on ollut paikoin täysin hukassa. Parhailla porukkalenkeillä ryhmästä on tullut enemmän kuin yksilöidensä summa, etenkin kun on painettu pitkää matkaa kovissa olosuhteissa.

Eli niinkus kiitosta kaikille viime vuodesta munkin puolestani!

Kävin juoksemassa Sauhuvuoren-Vaarniemen poluilla. Hanki ohenee todella hälyttävää vauhtia. Aika eksoottinen keli juosta, ja pyörällä varmasti vielä raa'empaa. Purot olivat niin vuolaita, että paikoin kävi mielessä Christopher McCandlessin kohtalo.

----------


## Mika.t

Oli kyllä mainio vuosi. Itsellekkin ensimmäinen. Kiitoksia ja hyvää alkanutta vuotta!

----------


## greenman

> Kävin juoksemassa Sauhuvuoren-Vaarniemen poluilla. Hanki ohenee todella hälyttävää vauhtia. Aika eksoottinen keli juosta, ja pyörällä varmasti vielä raa'empaa. Purot olivat niin vuolaita, että paikoin kävi mielessä Christopher McCandlessin kohtalo.



Tarviiko tilata oranssi pussi, ennen kun lähtee lenkille.

----------


## Yeti

Oli harvinaisen masentava keli tänään. Ilmeisesti ei tarvitse lyödä kiinni kaljahiihtopäivämäärää vielä...



Siitä huolimatta, Hyvää Uutta Vuotta kaikille.

----------


## Matti H

> Tarviiko tilata oranssi pussi, ennen kun lähtee lenkille.



Oranssi säkki™ ja Varustelekan kofeiinisuklaa vievät valmistautuneen läpi vaikka minkälaisesta kriisitilanteesta.

Nyt äkkiä pakkaset, niin tuonne Littoistenjärvelle pääsee liukastelemaan cyclolla sileälle jäälle!

----------


## artzi

Mahtaakos tuo la pakkanen iskeä riittävän nopeasti ja lujaa... että tulisi hangenkantoa? Onks kellään sammakkoa tahi muuta ennustuslaitetta?

----------


## JanneR

> Mahtaakos tuo la pakkanen iskeä riittävän nopeasti ja lujaa... että tulisi hangenkantoa? Onks kellään sammakkoa tahi muuta ennustuslaitetta?



Xylitol-ennustukseni. Rainbown purkka sisältää tosin vaan 36% xylitolia, että annan samat todennäkösyydet ennustukselleni  :Vink:

----------


## Ulla

Mitä hankea? Lunta tarvittais ensin alle.  :Irvistys:

----------


## timppi

> Mitä hankea? Lunta tarvittais ensin alle.



Jaa, että vesi vei sit kaikki lumet.. Vai tekikö siitä edes jäätä (pääsisi nastoilla poluille..)?

----------


## artzi

Lunta? Eikös se riitä että on talvi? Tai ehkä pitää kaivaa ne pitkät luistimet esiin, kerran tänäkin talvena...

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Green Racesta kaivattiin jotain lisätietoja...

Liekö sillä loppujen lopuksi paljoakaan väliä onko kyseessä kilpailu vai tapahtuma. Toki siellä on se kilpailukin. Kilpailuissahan saa tietenkin aina ajaa sitä vauhtia kuin itse haluaa. Numerolapun kanssa se tuppaa kyllä yleensä olemaan täysillä - mitä vauhtia se sitten kenelläkin tarkoittaakaan. Ei osallistumiselle ole mitään vauhdillisia tai muitakaan kriteereitä. Hyvän kilpailun ympärille syntyy automaattisesti myös jonkinlainen tapahtuma. Taivassalossa on paljon aineksia hyvään tapahtumaan ja sitähän se oli jo viimeksikin. Itselläni oli koko perhe mukana ja hyvin viihtyivät vaikkeivat ajaneetkaan.

Kuten kutsustakin ilmenee, niin reittiä ei ole vielä lyöty lukkoon. Alusta asti on ollut ajatuksena, että reittiä raivataan lisää tälle vuodelle. Melkoisella varmuudella näin tulee siis käymään, joten mielenkiinnolla odotellaan. Ja kyllähän sekin on selvää, että tutustumisajo taatusti järjestyy kiinnostuneille. Kilpailuformaatti pysynee samana eli kisassa ajetaan useampi kierros. Hitaimpia ei päästettäne uudelle kierrokselle sen jälkeen kun kärki on maalissa eli tuskin tulee aikarajaa, mutta matka saattaa lyhetä.

----------


## marmar

> Kilpailuformaatti pysynee samana eli kisassa ajetaan useampi kierros. Hitaimpia ei päästettäne uudelle kierrokselle sen jälkeen kun kärki on maalissa eli tuskin tulee aikarajaa, mutta matka saattaa lyhetä.



Kiitoksia tämä selvensi jo paljon. Eli jos haluaa ajaa täyden mitan, niin ei saa hävitä yli kierroksella voittajalle. Jos tuonne mukaan lähtee, niin kai sitä tulee ajettua sen mitä kohtuudella pääsee, mutta se ei tietenkään takaa sitä etten häviäisi nopeimman sarjan voittajalle kierroksella tai useammalla  :Hymy:

----------


## Mika.t

Viime greenracessa mulla ja voittajalla oli n.50min aika eroa ja silti "jouduin" ajamaan täydet. Silloin olisi riittänyt kaksi kierrosta mut näin jälkikäteen oli kiva kun pääsi ajaan kaikki kolme =)

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Viime vuonna oli noin 10 km rata, jota pääsarjat ajoivat kolme kierrosta. Tälle vuotta rataa pidennetään, mutta en osaa sanoa kierroksien pituudesta tai määrästä mitään vielä tässä vaiheessa. Kierroksella jäämiseen vaikuttaa toki myös se nopeimman kuskin nopeus. Mutta joo - tuskin kukaan kieltää ajamasta niitä viimeisiä kierroksia virallisen osuuden jälkeen, jos se tuntuu tärkeältä. Hieno tapahtuma ja kohtalaisen lähellä, joten on se nyt ihme jos ei sinne saada turkulaisia enemmän kuin Tahkolle! Mistä tuli mieleen, että hoitaisiko vihreämies taas erään velvollisuuden.

----------


## marmar

> Mutta joo - tuskin kukaan kieltää ajamasta niitä viimeisiä kierroksia virallisen osuuden jälkeen, jos se tuntuu tärkeältä. Hieno tapahtuma ja kohtalaisen lähellä, joten on se nyt ihme jos ei sinne saada turkulaisia enemmän kuin Tahkolle!



Kestää varmaan aikansa, ennenkuin tapahtuma vakiinnuttaa paikkansa. Mutta lähellä, matkoineen yhden päivän keikka kiinostaa 10x enemmän kuin joku kaukana oleva tapahtuma. 

Kisassa mennään kisan säännöillä. Ei ole mitään tarvetta jatkaa ajanoton loppumisen jälkeen. Jos haluaa ajaa kaikki kiekat, niin parasta tapa siihen on varmaan nostaa treenimääriä nyt eikä kesällä niin paljon ettei jää jälkeen kierroksella  :Leveä hymy: 

No saattaa jäädä haaveeksi tuo treenimäärien nosto riittävälle tasolle (aika ei vaan riitä) mutta eiköhän tässä ehdi kuitenkin yhtä sun toista positiivista tapahtua nopeuden suhteen ennen loppukesää, toivottavasti ...

----------


## Matti H

Aina voi sluibata kisaamisesta ja keskittyä nauttimaan Pollin Pihan mainiota tyrnijuustokakkua! Nam, läski kiittää.

(lähteekö Aki Tahkon kahdelle kiekalle vai tuukko koittamaan kolmea?)

----------


## greenman

> Tahkolle! Mistä tuli mieleen, että hoitaisiko vihreämies taas erään velvollisuuden.



Niin. Onko porukkaa lähdössä?

Varataanko sama huussi kun viimeksi? Oliko siitä toisen puolen ilmastoinnista mitään iloa? Muuten taisi olla hyvät mökit.

Perinteinen käenpesäkin olisi vielä vapaana, jos haluaa säästää muutaman pennosen.

----------


## SuperD

> Niin. Onko porukkaa lähdössä?
> 
> Varataanko sama huussi kun viimeksi? Oliko siitä toisen puolen ilmastoinnista mitään iloa? Muuten taisi olla hyvät mökit.



Luonnon tarjoama kylmyys riitti vallan mainiosti, mutta jos jäähdytetty mökki on tarjolla niin ota semmonen.
1) Hep, varaus AC mökkiin, ja
2) Hep, ääni Akille kun etsitään muonavastaavaa,
3) 180 kilsalle ei saa ilmoittautua kuin oikeasti kovat jampat, muuten sinne tunkee taas kaikki (ja jättää homman kesken)
4) mistä löytyisi (taas kerran) kateissa oleva reenimotivaatio? Murtsikat kannettu himaan tänään, enää tarvittais lunta ja latuja...

----------


## greenman

Eikö pakko100 riitä reeniksi?

----------


## bomba

> Niin. Onko porukkaa lähdössä?
> 
> Varataanko sama huussi kun viimeksi?



Lähdössä! Sama mökki käy mainiosti, mä ainakin tykkäsin.

----------


## Yeti

> Niin. Onko porukkaa lähdössä?
> ...



Mukana.

----------


## Pave

Syöte jo buukattu, samoin Greenin maksu odottelemassa tammikuun viimeistä. Myös Tahkolla taatusti mukana, jos paikat vaan ovat ajokunnossa.

Kaikissa riittää perusmarathonmatka, selkä kun ei anna lupaa useammille kierroksille. Tänään tuli taas pakkosatasen jälkeen muistutus polkijan kuolevaisuudesta, kotiin päästyä oli mielessä ensimmäisenä palautussubstanssina Panacod oluen tai lonkeron sijasta eikä tällä hetkellä ole varaa virheliikkeisiin...  :Irvistys:

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Kaipa sinne Tahkolle pitää lähteä. Ilmaiskaa mahdollinen kiinnostuksenne Tahkon yhteismajoitukseen, jotta greenman osaa varata riittävästi majoitustilaa nyt kun sitä vielä on tarjolla! Viime vuoden mökki oli ihan ok ja sijaintikin oikein hyvä.

Mitä noihin muihin kommentteihin tulee, niin pakkosatanen pelkästään ei riitä, jos/kun ei muuten aja lainkaan. Toisekseen 120 km Tahkolla on kovasti eri asia kuin 100 km mäettömällä maantiellä. Tahkolla koitan kaiketi ajaa vähintään kierroksen - tuurilla voin yrittää kahta - kolmannesta on turha nähdä edes unia. Ja eiköhän joku hoida ne kimpparuoatkin.

PS. Tulis nyt sitä lunta! Mieluummin testaisin talvella uusia suksia kuin uutta fillaria.

----------


## Mika.t

Uutta fillaria?

----------


## Lehisj

Taitaapa tuo Tahko taas tulla ohjelmaan lähinnä pojan painostuksesta. Vaikka itse en viime kesänä siitä ajona aikana enkä heti sen jälkeen mitään suuria säväreitä saanutkaan. Ehkä tämä johtui vain puutteellisesta maastoajoteknikkastani/-kunnostani. No me ollaan varmaan taas liikkeellä koko perheen voimin, joten tuo sinänsä mainio/kustannustehokas yhteismajoitusvaihtoehto ei taida valitettavasti toimia meidän kohdalla.

Jos oikein hurjaksi/tyhmäksi äidyn, saatan tähdätä jopa tuolle kahdelle kierrokselle. Tuo oma ajovauhti kun ei oikein tahtonut kunnolla riittää tuolla yhdellä kierroksella, vaikka jätti jopa vohvelit väliin. Ehkäpä sitten tuon kaksi kierrosta voisi ajella vähän toisenlaisella menttaliteetillä - keskittya vain maaliin pääsyyn ja taukopaikkoihin. No saa nähdä, mitä se kesä taas tuo tullessaan.

Juu ja joulukuussa tuli yli 1200 ajokilometriä kiitos loistavan kaksiviikkoisen Gran Canarialla. Niin ja tammikuu on alkanut kotipuolessa kahdella nastoiteulla 29" jäykkiksellä ajetulla maantiekurjistelulenkillä.

Kiitokset viime vuoden yhteislenkeistä kaikille ajokavereille ja taidanpa tulla taas tänäkin vuonna sotkemaan ajojanne huonolla tekniikallani!

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Uutta fillaria?



Joo.  :Leveä hymy:  Tää on etuvetoinen. Enkä tietenkään osaa ajaa sillä. En oo tosin kokeillut. Eikä ollut kallis. Kymmenen fillarin hinta meni yksiin suksiin. Onneksi sukset ei ollu kalliit.





> No me ollaan varmaan taas liikkeellä koko perheen voimin, joten tuo sinänsä mainio/kustannustehokas yhteismajoitusvaihtoehto ei taida valitettavasti toimia meidän kohdalla.



Ihan saatte itse päättää. Saa tulla koko perheelläkin jos haluaa.

----------


## greenman

> Joo.  Tää on etuvetoinen. Enkä tietenkään osaa ajaa sillä. En oo tosin kokeillut. Eikä ollut kallis. Kymmenen fillarin hinta meni yksiin suksiin. Onneksi sukset ei ollu kalliit.



Ykspyäräne?

----------


## marmar

> Mitä noihin muihin kommentteihin tulee, niin pakkosatanen pelkästään ei riitä, jos/kun ei muuten aja lainkaan. Toisekseen 120 km Tahkolla on kovasti eri asia kuin 100 km mäettömällä maantiellä.




Kai tuo pakkosataskommentti oli pilke silmäkulmassa heitetty. Mun ikäiselle satanen kerran kuussa maantiellä on melkein sama, kuin ei mitään. Jos muu ajaminen ja kuntoilu jäisi, niin kunto laskisi nykytasosta kuin lehmän häntä (eikä se kunto nytkään niin hyvä ole). 

Jos ajatellaan vaikka vajaata kalliobaanaa (~30 km), niin mun painoisella ja sen hetkisellä rengastuksella/kalustolla rasittavuus etanavauhdilla oli suunnilleen sama, kuin lyhyempi rengastie (190 km) samalla fillarila 25 km/h keskarilla ajettuna.

Samoilla kertoimilla 120 km maastossa vs. 700 km maantiellä, täpärillä  :Hymy: . 

No kaikki ei mennyt ihan nappiin kalliobaanoilla ja opin todella paljon tuolla reissulla. Oli todella hieno reissu, josta vielä kerran kiitokset Juhalle ja muille. Tuo oli viime vuoden ylivoimaisesti hienoin ja opettavaisin pyörälenkki maastossa.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Kai tuo pakkosataskommentti oli pilke silmäkulmassa heitetty. Mun ikäiselle satanen kerran kuussa maantiellä on melkein sama, kuin ei mitään. Jos muu ajaminen ja kuntoilu jäisi, niin kunto laskisi nykytasosta kuin lehmän häntä (eikä se kunto nytkään niin hyvä ole).



Kommenttini liittyi vain ja ainoastaan omaan tekemiseeni eikä sisällä senttiäkään sarkasmia. Pahoittelut jos se upposi jonkun muun ohimoon. Omaa tekemisen tasoani tässä koitin valottaa Tahkon 120/180 km suhteen. Minähän en siis ole ikinä ajanut fillarilla 180 km päivämatkaa missään olosuhteissa tai millään kalustolla. Fillaria olen polkenut kahdesti viimeisen kahden kuukauden aikana eli yksi pakkosatanen tietä pitkin ja yksi PAKKO"satanen" trainerilla. En ole sitä muutakaan pientä liikuntaa tullut suorittaneeksi edes kerta viikossa keskiarvolla. Pitää vaan ajatella niin, että kuinkakohan huonossa kunnossa sitä olisikaan jos ei olisi edes vähäisiä liikkumisiaan suorittanut. Ja onhan se niinkin, että lepo nostaa kuntoa. Sitä harrastan todella paljon.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Oli harvinaisen masentava keli tänään. Ilmeisesti ei tarvitse lyödä kiinni kaljahiihtopäivämäärää vielä...



Kaljaxxx käy myös hyvin. Kulkee sitten niillä varusteilla, millä homma on kurjinta vallitsevaan keliin nähden.

----------


## greenman

24 h Kaljasohjomarssi 2013. Rantatossuilla.

----------


## Matti H

> 24 h Kaljasohjomarssi 2013. Rantatossuilla.



Vapaiden maasta ja urheiden kodista on matkalla tällaiset. Menee varmasti rantatossuista. Kunhan kevät saa, aloitan maastojuoksusessiot noilla sandaaleilla. Kelpaa kirmailla kyy isovarpaassa.

Kaljajuttujen repertuaaria voidaan kyllä laajentaa. Hiihtohan on tietty tehtykin, kaljajuoksu menis ajelun reitillä ihan ok, kaljasoutu olisi hiukan arveluttava ja kaljauinti soudun luonteva jatke. Kaljasukellus, sepalus auki?

----------


## Teemu

Mää voisin pienellä varauksella ilmoittautua Tahkon kimppamajoitukseen mukaan. Missä vaiheessa sitovaa ilmoittautumista kaivataan?
Hiukan tässä arvon, josko lähtisin Muklukin kanssa kahta kierrosta ajamaan. Toisena vaihtoehtona on maratonennätyksen metsästäminen Paavo Nurmessa.  En oikein tiedä, kumpi noista on pahempi rasti.

----------


## Teemu

Tuplatupla

----------


## Yeti

> ...
> Hiukan tässä arvon, josko lähtisin Muklukin kanssa kahta kierrosta ajamaan.
> ...



Ihan hyvin varmasti menee. Ajattelin itse kokeilla kolme kierrosta Muklukilla.

----------


## Teemu

Itsekin pidän onnistunutta suoritusta Tahkolla todennäköisempänä kuin maratonilla. Tahkolle voi asettaa riittävän helpon tavoitteen, kun ei ole vertailupohjaa. Maratonilla on jo löysät otettu pois.

----------


## Matti H

Mielenkiintoista muuten, saadaanko näiltä huudeilta kolmelle kiekalle yhtään järkevää pyörää. No, Hannu tietty lähtee S-Worksilla, mutta muuten lähtöviivalla taitaa olla kaiken maailman kummallisuuksia, paksupyörää ja muuta täysjäykkää viipotinta. Ja greenman fiksillä (se ei vaan itse vielä tiedä sitä).

----------


## hullukoira

> Kaljajuttujen repertuaaria voidaan kyllä laajentaa. Hiihtohan on tietty tehtykin, kaljajuoksu menis ajelun reitillä ihan ok, kaljasoutu olisi hiukan arveluttava ja kaljauinti soudun luonteva jatke. Kaljasukellus, sepalus auki?



Ja liukkailta pitkoksilta taittuisi ujompikin mies kaljasolmuun :-P

----------


## Teemu

Ai, saakeli. Koskaan en ole maastossa yli 60km ajanut, enkä muutenkaan niin kauhiasti, mutta nyt alkoi kiinnostaa tuo 3 kierrosta. Mieluummin överit kuin vajarit, on ollut periaatteena viime aikoina muissakin suorituksissa. Kestävyyskunnon riittävyydestä en ole kovin huolissani, mutta vaatimaton maastoajokokemus hiukan arveluttaa. Ja kokemuksen puute kaiken kaikkiaaan, sillä enpä ole Tahkolla koskaan ajanut. Oisko tuo nyt ihan tuhoon tuomittu idea, kun ei sinne keskeyttämäänkään (paitsi pyörän tai miehen hajotessa) viittis lähteä?

----------


## Matti H

Teemu, ihan millä pyörällä vaan, ihan milloin vain ja vaikka takaperin selviät kolmesta kiekasta. Ilmoittaudu.

----------


## Ulla

Ootte te!  :Hymy:  

Taidan olla jo myöntänyt itselleni sen tosiasian että näillä polvilla ei ajeta pitkiä lenkkejä. On keksittävä muita tavoitteita elämälle.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Täkäläisille kuskeille Tahkolla muodostuu haasteeksi vain nousumetrit ja numerolapun aikaansaama hurmos. Teknisesti maasto on paljon helpompaa kuin Turun suunnalla. Ei siellä juuri maastoajokokemusta tarvita. Teemun taidot riittää ihan varmasti.

----------


## greenman

> Mielenkiintoista muuten, saadaanko näiltä huudeilta kolmelle kiekalle yhtään järkevää pyörää. No, Hannu tietty lähtee S-Worksilla, mutta muuten lähtöviivalla taitaa olla kaiken maailman kummallisuuksia, paksupyörää ja muuta täysjäykkää viipotinta. Ja greenman fiksillä (se ei vaan itse vielä tiedä sitä).



Aika epäreilua alottaa yllytys jo puoli vuotta etukäteen. Hymiö.





> Mää voisin pienellä varauksella ilmoittautua Tahkon kimppamajoitukseen mukaan. Missä vaiheessa sitovaa ilmoittautumista kaivataan?
> Hiukan tässä arvon, josko lähtisin Muklukin kanssa kahta kierrosta ajamaan. Toisena vaihtoehtona on maratonennätyksen metsästäminen Paavo Nurmessa.  En oikein tiedä, kumpi noista on pahempi rasti.



Hyvin se menee! 
Mitä tyhmempi pyörä sen hauskempaa. Itse olen ajanut sen kertaalleen läskisinkulalla no problem.

Lisätään epäviralliselle listalle. Tällä hetkellä jonkinlaisen kiinnostuksen on ilmaissut jo 10 kuskia. Sitovaa ilmottautumista ei varsinaisesti vaadita missään vaiheessa, kunhan ilmottaa hyvissä ajoin, jos ei kuitenkaan lähde. Näin saadaan buukattua mökit mahdollisimman täyteen. Jos päädyt Tahkoon, niin laita s-postiosoiteesi YV:nä.

Näillä alustavilla kyselyillä tarkoitus on vain kartoittaa minkä kokoista mökkiä tarvitaan. Taidan varailla viikonloppuna jonkun kohteen, tod näk. 8+8 hengelle. Hintaa majoitukselle kertyy vain ~35-40 €/kuski jos mökit on suunnilleen täynnä. Harvoin on jänyt hirveästi ylimääräisiä paikkoja. Eli nopeimmat pääsevät mukaan.

----------


## greenman

Koskahan se ilmoittautuminen muuten alkaa? Sivuilla aika hiljaista.

----------


## Matti H

> Aika epäreilua alottaa yllytys jo puoli vuotta etukäteen.



Pidempi matka vaatii pidemmän yllytyksen. Jutellaan sitten viimeisellä kiekalla 240:sta. Ho ho ho.

(tuut kakella niin tottakai määkin tuun sinkulalla... sehän on paljon raskaampaa kun vapaaratas painaa ja kaikkee...)

----------


## greenman

Niin eikös se kaksi kierrostakin mennyt lähes irvistelemättä vai muistanko jotenkin väärin.  :Leveä hymy: 


psst. Tottapuhuen ei kyllä kiinnostaisi pätkääkään lähteä keikkuspyörällä. Vaihtoehtoina lienee KM ja Pug. Tavoitteena ensimmäinen keskeytys.

----------


## Matti H

Ei tullut pysyviä vaurioita. Keskeytetään jos keskeytetään, mutta sinkulat laulamaan. Eliminoimalla häiriötekijät päästään hauskanpidon ytimeen. 1x1:kin saa kunnon joutsenlaulun. Ei se ole kuin yksi kiekka lisää, ei voi olla kahta pahempi.

----------


## Teemu

Vaimon kanssa kalenterit synkronoitu. Maratoneja on joka viikonloppu jossain kylässä, eli niitä ehtii juosta. Lähden Tahkolle ja tavoitteeksi 3 kierrosta.

----------


## Matti H

Heija heija!

----------


## Yeti

> Vaimon kanssa kalenterit synkronoitu. Maratoneja on joka viikonloppu jossain kylässä, eli niitä ehtii juosta. Lähden Tahkolle ja tavoitteeksi 3 kierrosta.



Eikä vaatinut edes paljon yllytystä  :Hymy:

----------


## greenman

Kylä lähtee!

----------


## Lehisj

> Täkäläisille kuskeille Tahkolla muodostuu haasteeksi vain nousumetrit ja numerolapun aikaansaama hurmos. Teknisesti maasto on paljon helpompaa kuin Turun suunnalla. Ei siellä juuri maastoajokokemusta tarvita. Teemun taidot riittää ihan varmasti.



Joo ei se Tahko mitään ihmeajotekniikkaa vaadi. Minäkin ajoin viime vuonna alle neljän tunnin aikaan melko raskaalla ja mutaisella reitillä, vaikka omaan hyvinkin vajaavaisen maastoajotaidon. Enkä mennyt muistaakseni turvalleni kertaakaan, vaikka Turussa yhteislenkeillä (erityisesti Akin epäpolkulenkeillä -hymiö) olen nurin vähän väliä.

Suurimmat haasteet ovat tosiaan nuo pitkähköt nousut ja erityisesti valtava määrä muita kuskeja, jotka vaikuttavat omaan ajoon tai oikeastaan sanelevat pitkälti ajotahdin ainakin alkusiirtymän jälkeisillä ensimmäisillä maasto-osuuksilla. Tosin tätäkään ongelmaa ei taida olla kolmen kierroksen kieräjillä, kun starttiaika taitaa olla eri. Eikä tietenkään 120 km:n kuskeilla toisella kierroksella.

----------


## marmar

> Murtsikat kannettu himaan tänään, enää tarvittais lunta ja latuja...




Impivaarasta löytyy. Lumipatjan paksuus oli ainakin vielä eilen illalla niin hyvä, että ei taida sulaa ennen kevättä.

Latujen laatu mielenkiintoinen. Suuri käyttäjämäärä, vesisade ja plussakelit olivat pitäneet huolen, että baanat eivät olleet ensiluokkaiset. Laatu huomenna varmasti parempi, kun illalla pitäisi olla kunnostus ja päälle pakkaset.

Ladun kyseenalaisesta laadusta huolimatta hiihtelin eilen illalla 12 kierrosta lisälenkillä, eli reilut 32 km. Nanopohjilla menin ja pertsaa oli tarkoitus hiihdellä. Perinteisellä luisto oli mitä oli ja pitokaan ei kehuttava jäiseksi liippaantuneella märällä ladulla, joten puolet matkasta luistelin nanopohjilla pehmeässä sohjopöperössä  :Sekaisin:  3 tuntia ja vielä vartti päälle tuohon tuhraantui aikaa. 

Haikealla mielellä muistelin joulukuun upeita pakkaskelejä, joissa suksi toimi kuin unelma. 

Norskien mukaan parempia kelejä kohden ollaan menossa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kijas

Jep. Huomenna imppariin hiihtää.

----------


## Immo Laine

> Ykspyäräne?



Tykkään

----------


## peruspertti

> Niin. Onko porukkaa lähdössä?
> 
> Varataanko sama huussi kun viimeksi? Oliko siitä toisen puolen ilmastoinnista mitään iloa? Muuten taisi olla hyvät mökit.
> 
> Perinteinen käenpesäkin olisi vielä vapaana, jos haluaa säästää muutaman pennosen.



Lähdössä oltais. Nyt täysimääräisenä jäsenenä. Viimekertainen patjapaikkakin oli ok, joten se "huussi" käy mainiosti. Matka tod. näk. 60 ellei jotain ihme kuntopiikkiä tule alkuvuodesta  :Hymy:

----------


## Pave

... tai joku yllytä...

----------


## SuperD

> Matka tod. näk. 60 ellei jotain ihme kuntopiikkiä tule alkuvuodesta



Mitä sinne asti kannattaa lähteä ajelemaan normilenkin puolikasta...  :Sarkastinen: 

Kävin muuten tänään hiihtämässä melkein kilometrin, voi /se mikä laji. Ilmeisesti sen pitovoiteen kanssa ei pidä pihtailla?

----------


## HAK

> .....No, Hannu tietty lähtee S-Worksilla, ...



Jos ei ole parempaa tarjolla niin sitten sillä, jos nyt lähden. 
Voipi olla, että olen silloin niin täynnä fillarointia, että teen jotain muuta. Mutta sen päätän vasta Juhannuksen jälkeen.
Ja jos lähden niin kaikki ajetaan mitä on tarjolla.  :Kieli pitkällä: 

PS. Kaikille Antoisaa Uutta Vuotta.

----------


## bomba

> Kävin muuten tänään hiihtämässä melkein kilometrin, voi /se mikä laji. Ilmeisesti sen pitovoiteen kanssa ei pidä pihtailla?



Anteeksi jos toistan itseäni, mutta... kokeilepa pitoteippiä. Pitovoitelu on rakettitieteen ja mustan magian välimaastossa tapahtuvaa arpomista. Teippi toimii aina ja joka kelissä.

----------


## HAK

> Kävin muuten tänään hiihtämässä melkein kilometrin, voi /se mikä laji. Ilmeisesti sen pitovoiteen kanssa ei pidä pihtailla?



Tuo Tommin pitoteippi on varmaan oikein hyvä ratkaisu. Itse en ole kokeillut. 
Purkkia vähän lisää eteenpäin niin pito löytyy.

Mutta ei tuolla Impparissa tarvita pitoja, tasainen baana, tasuria.  :Vink:

----------


## greenman

Tahko mökit varattuna. Otin samat kuin viimeksi. (Annabella A ja B). Hinnasta sain tingitty vähän pois. Lopullinen olisi 552 +toimistokulut 20€. 
Listalla jo 13 nimeä. 3 nopealle paikka varma paikka vapaana. Myöhäiset matoset saa odotella peruutuspaikkoja tai varata oman mökin.  :Hymy: 

Ei muuta kun reenaamaan.

----------


## bomba

En pystynyt nököttämään sisällä tällaisella ilmalla. Uhmasin kuolemantautia ja kävin poluilla polkemassa. Ihan vähän vaan, noin 45 min Isosuon kierto, ja koko matka mummorattaalla. Tuntui oudolta kun syke ei juuri noussut eikä tullut hiki. Hyvää teki kuitenkin!

----------


## Juha Jokila

On se lumi mennyt vähiin flunssan potemisen aikana. Pari tuntia pyörällä kävin puhaltamassa nenää auki Kalliobaanoilla. Polun kohta oli monin paikoin sulanut paljaaksi ja loputkin piukkaa kantavaa lunta jopa normi kumeille. Läskit kelluivat varmaan joka paikkassa tänään. Hiihtämällä ei olisi enää päässyt, kuin pururadalla tai jollain rajatuilla metsäalueilla.

----------


## Pave

Koukkasin Jäkärlän kautta; fatsoilla varmaan nastaa vähemmänkin tallatuilla osilla, mutta 2.2 WXC ei kantanut vielä ihan riittävästi 71,8 kg kuskia. Jo 1,1 kg sulanut joulunajan pikamassakauden saavutuksista!?!  :No huh!: 

Samalla palasi elävästi mieleen, notta miksi olen keskittynyt talvikaudella enemmän kevlin/maantienlaidan hinkkaamiseen: lasien kanssa ei talvikauden mettänopeuksissa näje mitään, ilmankin niitä aivan liian vähän ja senkin yleensä liian myöhään. V-käyrä vaan nousee, kun ei näe sen vertaa eteensä, ettei ajaisi jatkuvasti mutkia suoraksi tai päin esteitä, siit on _flow_ aika h*l*v*tin kaukana...  :Irvistys: 

Noh, joku viitisen kilsaa polkua, vähän yli kymmenkertainen määrä leveämpää baanaa. Palauttava lenkki, pah...

_'Älä ikinä lähde palauttavalle lenkille yksin, älä ikinä lähde palauttavalle lenkille yksin, älä ikinä lähde palauttavalle lenkille yksin, ...'_  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Mika.t

Laseista puheenollen www.laservisioon.fi . Mä kävin vajaa 6 vuotta sitten korjauttamassa silmät, hyvin on pelittänyt. Ei tarvitse enää pelata kakkuloiden kanssa.

----------


## marmar

> Tuo Tommin pitoteippi on varmaan oikein hyvä ratkaisu. Itse en ole kokeillut. 
> Purkkia vähän lisää eteenpäin niin pito löytyy.
> 
> Mutta ei tuolla Impparissa tarvita pitoja, tasainen baana, tasuria.



Ei mene mun painoisella tasurilla järkevää vauhtia, ei kestä sauvat, eikä kyllä hiihtäjäkään typpillistä yli 10 kierroksen lenkkiä. Lasikuitu ja halvat hiilikuitusauvat notkuu ja varoittaa sillä rajojen vastaantulosta, alumiinisauvoja voi oikoa sitten kotona, kalliit hiilikuitusauvat kestää eniten, mutta kun tarpeeksi lykkää, niin voi kerätä palaset ladun varresta  :Irvistys: . Ostin partiovarusteesta startin kalleimman mallin sauvat, kun hyvässä halvennuksessa oli (129€, normaalihinta 249€). Kivahan nillä oli hiihdellä. Eivät notkuneet ja kesti lykkiä kohtullisesti, paljon enemmän kuin yhdetkään aikaisemmat omistamani. Lauantaina meni kuitenkin yksi startin kilpasauva pamahtaen pätkiksi. Kolme pätkää keräsin (1 jäi käteen, 1 maahan ja yhden löysin aika kaukaa katkeamispaikalta, mutta ei niistäkään vielä lähellekkään täyspitkää sauvaa tullut :Sekaisin:  Montakohan jäi metsään? Aika kauas tuntui palaset lentelevän, ei kannata napsaista poikki ainkaan lapsen kohdalla, ettei ole pätkät jonkun silmässä pystyssä. Oli niin hyvät hiihtää, että hain toiset samanlaiset. Ompahan nyt yksi varatikku ja jonkinlainen tieto sauvan kestotasosta. 

Lauantain keli (lähinnä jäähilettä, ei lunta) impparissa oli kyllä sellainen, että ei siellä purkkivoiteilla kunnon pitoa saanut. Voiteet pistetty pohjavoiteineen kaikkien taiteen sääntöjen mukaan, mutta silti tahtoi hieman lipsua. Nanogripeillä ei mitään pitoa, mutta hiihtikö joku pitoteipillä ja jos hiihti, niin pitikö? Liisteriä olisi varmaan tarvinnut olla. Liisterisuksita olin vain hiihtänyt edellisessä paikassa (kaarina, lauste, koivula, katariinanlaakso) liisterit loppuun.

Pitoteippi toimii kohtuullisesti aika monella kelillä, mutta välillä tökki, jäätää, kerää lunta, lipsuu. Kaikki tuo on paikattavissa, jos mukana sopivaa purkkivoidetta, jota sipaisee kevyesti teipin päälle. Teippi toimii tarvittaessa myös mainiona pohjavoiteena.

Suksista pyöriin. Nyt taitaa läskipyörällä mennä hyvin hankia pitkin. Käytiin pellolla koittamassa ja melkein kantoi kapearenkaisen peräpyöräyhdistelmänkin. Tallatut polut loistavassa kunnossa. Ei uppoa kapearenkainenkaan ja pitoa riittää ainakin nastakumeilla. Nyt jos joskus kanttaa tutustua talvisiin metsiin polkupyörällä.

----------


## HAK

Joo, onhan siellä yks kohta kun meinaa meno tyssätä. Saa olla aika nopea tempo, että pääsee mäen ylös. Mutta suurin osa kuitenkin hyvää tasuribaanaakin. Tai mille tyylille vaan.

Mä en ole enää viime vuosina viistinyt noiden voiteiden kanssa pelata. Samoilla voiteilla menee lenkkeilyt joskus jopa monta viikkoa putkeen. Jos on raskaampaa niin parempi treeni  :Vink:  
Vaihdan suksia/tyyliä kelin mukaan. 
Mulla on luistelusuksia ja tavallisia pertsoja, mutta ei pitopohjia. Tällä kaudella tähän mennessä olen käyttänyt vain yksiä aika vanhoja skateja ja yksiä vähän uudempia pertsoja.
Eiköhän noita muitakin tule vielä käytettyä ennenkuin telkkä pärähtää pönttöön.

Niin ja talvimtbkelit metsissä on parhaasta päästä.

----------


## OlliR

Paraisilla oli viikonloppuna maakuntaviesti ja osa laduista hienossa kunnossa. Tervetuloa pienen matkan päähän Turusta hiihtelemään! Kilpaladun profiili ei ole huonokuntoiselle meikäläiselle kovin nautinnollinen, mutta jos vaan tulee hiukan lisää lunta, niin saavat tehtyä golfkentälle mukavan 5km pertsareitin.

Mulla on kahdet pertsasukset, vapaata en hiihdä. Toisia käytän liisterin kanssa ja toiset on purkkivoiteelle. Tämä käytännön syistä koska ..tuttaa sotkea paikkoja sen liisterin kanssa. Paimion keskustan latu on mun mielestä lähialueen paras paikka kuntohiihtoon. Ladun profiili on erinomainen koska tiukkoja nousuja tai laskuja ole juurikaan. Saa lipsutella rauhallisesti omaa tahtia niin kauan kuin jaksaa. Parkkipaikka löytyy joko hiihtoputken pihalta tai sitten liikuntahalleilta.

----------


## HAK

> Paraisilla oli viikonloppuna maakuntaviesti ja osa laduista hienossa kunnossa. Tervetuloa pienen matkan päähän Turusta hiihtelemään!



Just eilen ajattelin, että pitää lähtee katsoon Pargas-skidspårena joku päivä.

Mun mielestä hyvä profiili lähiladuista on Lausteella. Ei liian jyrkkää, mutta sopivaa nyppylää hyvässä suhteessa.

----------


## marmar

> Paraisilla oli viikonloppuna maakuntaviesti ja osa laduista hienossa kunnossa. Tervetuloa pienen matkan päähän Turusta hiihtelemään! Kilpaladun profiili ei ole huonokuntoiselle meikäläiselle kovin nautinnollinen, mutta jos vaan tulee hiukan lisää lunta, niin saavat tehtyä golfkentälle mukavan 5km pertsareitin.



Mistä pääsee ladulle? Mihin auto kannattaa jättää? 

Taitaa olla yhtä lähellä, kuin impivaara mulle (15 km). Monta kertaa on vuosien varrella pitänyt tulla paraisille, mutta aina jäänyt siihen, että en ole jaksanut selvittää lähtöpaikan koordinaatteja.

Lauste lisälenkillä on mun ehdoton suosikki. Sopivasti lyhyttä pikku mäkeä, mäet voi profiilin puolesta kävellä rauhallisesti haarakäyntiä tai luistella/hiihtää kierroslukumittari punaisella ihan fiiliksen mukaan.

----------


## Matti H

Tuo Parainen täytyy käydä tsekkaamassa ensi tilassa. Mää kävin viikonloppuna hiihtämässä tuolla Itäsuomessa. On niillä hienot paanat hiihdelläkin, eikä pelkästään maastopyöräillä. Oon kade.

Törmättiin Pikken kanssa tänään huoltiksella. Päätettiin tulla kevään aikana ankkureiksi jollekin torstailenkille, ettei vauhdit vallan karkaa.

----------


## SuperD

> Päätettiin tulla kevään aikana ankkureiksi jollekin torstailenkille, ettei vauhdit vallan karkaa.



Eikös kevään ensimmäinen torstailenkki ole ihan muutaman päivän päässä? Kelpo keliäkin lupaillaan....

----------


## Matti H

> Eikös kevään ensimmäinen torstailenkki ole ihan muutaman päivän päässä? Kelpo keliäkin lupaillaan....



Ei venähä, mikä ei tietty yllätä.

Odotetut *Sunnuntaicyclot tekevät paluun 27.1.*, ellei vetovastuullisia vaivaa sikaflu tai joku muu pasilisko. Raa'at pyörälenkit ovat tarpeen uhojen lunastamiseksi kesän paarmafestivaaleilla ynnä muissa karkeloissa.

----------


## Pikke

> Mistä pääsee ladulle? Mihin auto kannattaa jättää?



Paraisten golfkentän parkkikselle auto ja ladut lähtee siitä. Finbyntie 87.

----------


## Pikke

> Tuo Parainen täytyy käydä tsekkaamassa ensi tilassa. Mää kävin viikonloppuna hiihtämässä tuolla Itäsuomessa. On niillä hienot paanat hiihdelläkin, eikä pelkästään maastopyöräillä. Oon kade.
> 
> Törmättiin Pikken kanssa tänään huoltiksella. Päätettiin tulla kevään aikana ankkureiksi jollekin torstailenkille, ettei vauhdit vallan karkaa.



Mää voin tulla ladun varteen huutelemaan ja tarjoamaan mustikkasoppaa!

Joo olen taas ollut niin liikkumaton, että hävettää ja olo on notkea kuin perunalla. Jotain tarttis vissiin tehrä, fillaroida esmes. Finbyn laduilla en pysty raivostumatta hiihtämään, paitsi niillä tasamaan laduilla ehkä. Joskus nimittäin kokeilin ja on niin ärsyttäviä mäkiä, ettei sovi mun kropalleni. Mä tykkään enempi hiihdellä jotain pellonreunoja kuunvalossa tai muuten hämärässä.

----------


## OlliR

Jeps, Paraisilla pätee sama sääntö ladulla ja polulla, eli ylös alas ylös alas... Kuulin juuri, että golfkentän "tasamaan" latu ei ole kunnossa, ainoastaan noin 2,5 km kilpalatua. Kävin äsken suunnistajien kuntopiiriä testaamassa ja rankkaa on, ihanan rankkaa.

----------


## artzi

> Eikös kevään ensimmäinen torstailenkki ole ihan muutaman päivän päässä? Kelpo keliäkin lupaillaan....



Onkos kukaan metsään eksynyt, lähinnä jäätä tarjolla vissiin poluilla?

----------


## SuperD

Kävin eilen kolmen tunnin pikavisiitillä, ei polut ihan kelvottomia olleet. Osa reitistä oli kantavan ja hyvin pitävän lumikerroksen alla, paikoitellen maa oli kuiva ja ukolla kesäinen hymy  :Hymy:  oli siellä tietty jäätäkin, ainakin siinä kohtaa kun kaaduin ja rikoin lampun kiinnikkeen.

Sääennuste lupaa kylmenevää joten voisi kuvitella että torstaina saisi lenkkiä aikaiseksi, ainakin jos joku paikallisopas sattuisi vetäjäksi. Anyone?

----------


## peippo

Akut pistetty lataukseen, torstaina siis Itäharjun Prisman tolppa klo 18.00. Ajellaan sillai rauhallisesti ja aloittelijaystävällisesti.

----------


## HAK

> Jeps, Paraisilla pätee sama sääntö ladulla ja polulla, eli ylös alas ylös alas...



Kävin eilen katsastamassa. Räntäsateessa, mutta oli siellä muitakin hörhöjä. Oikein mukavaa vaihtelua. Pääsi sen 5km lenkinkin heittämään, nippa nappa. Monennäköistä koukeroa ja kumparetta siellä on. Paljon tehty hommia hiihdon eteen. Pitää käydä joskus paremmalla kelillä uudestaan, kun alkaa kotiladut tökkimään.

----------


## SuperD

> Akut pistetty lataukseen, torstaina siis Itäharjun Prisman tolppa klo 18.00. Ajellaan sillai rauhallisesti ja aloittelijaystävällisesti.



Akku ladattu, tulossa. Pikkupakkasta luvattu eli loistokeli, kaikki mukaan!

----------


## Yeti

Minäkin taidan tulla torstailenkille tänään.

----------


## peippo

> Minäkin taidan tulla torstailenkille tänään.



[✓] Paikallisopas vetäjäksi
[✓] Akut ladattu

----------


## Lehisj

Sulkeeko tämä?





> Minäkin taidan tulla torstailenkille tänään.



Tämän pois?





> Ajellaan sillai rauhallisesti ja aloittelijaystävällisesti.



Harkitsen itsekin mahdollista paikalle ilmestymistä, mutta kysessä on kuskin ensimmäinen "pimeä" talvimaastolenkki ja pyöränä täysjäykkäviritys.

----------


## artzi

> Harkitsen itsekin mahdollista paikalle ilmestymistä, mutta kysessä on kuskin ensimmäinen "pimeä" talvimaastolenkki ja pyöränä täysjäykkäviritys.



Pimeä ei varmaan kuvaa kovin hyvin olosuhteita, kun siellä ajelee muutamakin pööräilijä joilla useimmilla riitävän tehokkaita lamppuja käytössä yksi tahi kaksi...  :Sarkastinen:  

Mulla on talven lumi*polku*kilsat jäänyt vähiin, mutta jos tulisi kuitenkin, kun harvoin on mahdollista.

----------


## kevytlenkki

Akut laturissa ja tulossa. Toivottavasti polut, lätäköt ja kuapat on jäätyny riittävästi ni ei ala noi 2.1" Extremet ja miehekäs talviturvotus upottaa liikaa.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## HAK

Hyvä lenkki, kaikki pysyi etenevässä tahdissa hyvin kyydissä. Nyt polkuja piisaa.

----------


## marmar

> Sulkeeko tämä?
>  Alkujaan tämän lähetti *Yeti*  
> Minäkin taidan tulla torstailenkille tänään.
> 
> Tämän pois?
>  Alkujaan tämän lähetti *peippo*  
> Ajellaan sillai rauhallisesti ja aloittelijaystävällisesti.



Ei sulje. 
Olen ajellut Yetin perässä kesällä ainakin yhdellä lenkillä, joka oli speksattu rauhalliseksi. Yeti tuli alkuperäisen veturin tilalle kalustorikon takia kesken lenkin ja oikein mukavaa ja aloittelijaystävällistä siellä perässä oli tulla. Hyvän veturin erottaa siitä, että se osaa mennä perässä tulevan porukan tahtia. Yeti on mielestäni yksi niistä (monista).

----------


## Mika.t

Minä ajattelin huomenna mennä littoistenjärven suunnalle ajelemaan. Luultavasti siinä 11-12. Saa tulla mukaan.

----------


## Lehisj

> Minä ajattelin huomenna mennä littoistenjärven suunnalle ajelemaan. Luultavasti siinä 11-12. Saa tulla mukaan.



Voisin harkita mukaan tuloa, jos lähtö lähempänä kahtatoista. Mistä meinaat lähteä?

----------


## Mika.t

Klo 12 ehdin itsekin paikalle. Prisman tolppa on tuttu ja turvallinen.

----------


## Lehisj

> Klo 12 ehdin itsekin paikalle. Prisman tolppa on tuttu ja turvallinen.



Ok siellä sitten nähdään, jos tulen messiin.

----------


## artzi

Mukava oli vaihteeksi poluilla ajella, ihan to-jonossa. Juttujen taso yllätti, mutta toki porukasta puuttuikin muutama tuttu hahmo  :Sarkastinen:  Loput jutut sitten olikin pöörän rakentelua. Täytyy vissiin ottaa HAK-tyyli käyttöön, termari matkaan, kun pääsi vesi jäätymään, vaihteiden lisäksi... 

Tietääkö kukaan lisää taukopaikkoja turun seudulla, (saa lisätä jos tietää)? Paikat on suunnilleen, mutta polun varressahan nuo kaikki on. Pelkän penkin merkkaus lienee kyllä turhaa(?), mutta nuotiopaikka/laavu tms. olisi kiva tietää. Koetin vähän keräillä omiksi tarpeiksi... en tiedä onko tuollaista edes järkevää jättää  julkiseksi, vandaalien nähtäville?

Juuri laitin kännyn Oruxmap-ohjemaan Garmin-kartan (lukee niitä nyt ilman kikkailuja), mutta näköjään siinäkin on vain pieni osa maastosta löytyvistä nuotiopaikoista (hieno liekin kuva)/laavuista jne. Edes metsähallituksen virallisia saunoja ei ole.

----------


## Yeti

> ... en tiedä onko tuollaista edes järkevää jättää  julkiseksi, vandaalien nähtäville?
> ...



Hyvä kysymys. Äkkiä katsottuna puuttuu ainakin seuraavat laavut: Pyydysmäki, Piikkiön Linnavuori ja Hevonpää (joka ehkä on yksityinen).

----------


## marmar

> Hyvä kysymys. Äkkiä katsottuna puuttuu ainakin seuraavat laavut: Pyydysmäki, Piikkiön Linnavuori ja Hevonpää (joka ehkä on yksityinen).



Edellisten lisäksi myös Kuusiston hiihtomajan laavu. 

Ruissalossa ja seikkailupuistossakin on ollut tulentekopaikat.

----------


## Matti H

Hevonpään laavusta löytyy tietoa Peimarin Ladun ja Polun sivuilta. Siellä myös esitetään toive yhteydenotosta maanomistajaan siinä tapauksessa, että liikkeellä ollaan isommalla porukalla tai yövytään. Fiksua.

Aika vähän vandaalit näkyy noilla laavuilla käyneen. Punaisella torilla kai mennävuosien isoimmat tuhot on tapahtuneet. Musta tuntuu, että nykynuoriso ei osaa enää juoda kaljaa metsässä.

Artzille pahoittelut, jos ala-arvoisten juttujen toivossa lenkille lähdit. Torstailenkeillä päästään jatkossakin sivistyneeseen tunnelmaan allekirjoittaneen pysyessä poissa. Taattua sontaa tarjolla cycloilla, kunhan ne taas saadaan potkaistua vauhtiin.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Onko tietoa, saako 45NRTH Wölvhammer talvikenkiä jostain kotimaasta järjellisessä ajassa? Foxcompista ilmeisesti sai mutta jäikö mitään hyllyyn?

----------


## makkeli

Taukopaikkoja lisää.

 Takaniitunvuori, Soikeroinen, Kalliobaanojen laavu Paijulassa, Laaskallio. Ja sitten se reitin virallinen paikka Laaskalliolta kohti Saksalan tietä.

----------


## Shamus

Kaikki jäljelle jääneet Wölvhammerit siirrettiin Hesan Foxcomppiin, Turun lomaillessa...

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Kaikki jäljelle jääneet Wölvhammerit siirrettiin Hesan Foxcomppiin, Turun lomaillessa...



Et varmaan tiedä jäikö kokoa 44 ja mitä hintaa pitivät?

----------


## artzi

Hyviä vinkkejä taukopaikkoihin... valitettavasti mun tietämys ei riitä niiden kaikkien paikallistamiseen. Ainakaan tähän aikaan "päivästä". Edes kuukkeli ei tunne kaikkia. Tuota noiniinku... olisiko karttalinkkejä?

----------


## Pave

Paattisten luontopolun laavu.

Oliko Särkijärvellä laavu, mulla ei ole nyt tuosta ihan kirkasta mielikuvaa? Ainakin opaskartan mukaan olisi.

Sama kartta ei jostain syystä tunne Soikeroisten laavua, vaikka reitti kulkee kartalla?





> Ja sitten se reitin virallinen paikka Laaskalliolta kohti Saksalan tietä.



Rettu?

Turun seudun karttapalvelu näyttäisi löytävän hakusanalla 'laavu' pari Lemun ympäristöstä?

----------


## Matti H

> Turun seudun karttapalvelu näyttäisi löytävän hakusanalla 'laavu' pari Lemun ympäristöstä?



Lemussa on pari retkeilyreittiä, Kustavintien kummallakin puolella. Joel Aholan erinomaisesta Lounais-Suoman retkeilyoppaasta löytyy kuvaukset. Itseltä kulkematta, ehkä siksi kun kyse ei ole rengasreitistä.

----------


## makkeli

> Oliko Särkijärvellä laavu, mulla ei ole nyt tuosta ihan kirkasta mielikuvaa? Ainakin opaskartan mukaan olisi.



Särkijärven hyvä taukopaikka. Onko tämä sitten laavu, kun nukkuminen kapeilla penkeillä on hankalaa.



Esitellään Soikeroinen samalla.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Särkijärvellä oli joskus oikea laavu, mutta se on viety pois tai jotain. Luultavasti aiheutti häiriöitä naapureille, kun autolla pääsi viereen.

----------


## Mika.t

Oli hieno päivä tänään. Lehisj:n kanssa oltiin littoistenjärven suunnalla ajamassa harhaan =) Joskus kannattais torstailenkilläkin olla hereillä...

----------


## Pave

Huomen päiväl mitään kevyttä häröilyä?

Edit: Komento takas, elohopea nousi liian korkealle. Eikä ole (tällä kertaa) kyseessä pyöräkuume...  :Vihainen:

----------


## artzi

> Lemussa on pari retkeilyreittiä, Kustavintien kummallakin puolella. Joel Aholan erinomaisesta Lounais-Suoman retkeilyoppaasta löytyy kuvaukset. Itseltä kulkematta, ehkä siksi kun kyse ei ole rengasreitistä.



Näyttäisi olevan Kolkanpolun varrella, kaksi laavua. Kalliobaanan laavun tiedän, vaikken ole käynytkään, mutta sehän oli yksityinen? 

Mitenkäs nämä? 
Pyydysmäki - tarkempi kohta?
Soikeroinen - missä kohtaa
Laaskalliolta kohti Saksalan tietä / Rettu?  ????

Unohdinko vielä jonkun mainitun? Onko joku liian pahasti väärässä paikassa mun kartalla (ihan tuolla googlella läiskitty)?

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Näyttäisi olevan Kolkanpolun varrella, kaksi laavua. Kalliobaanan laavun tiedän, vaikken ole käynytkään, mutta sehän oli yksityinen? 
> 
> Mitenkäs nämä? 
> Pyydysmäki - tarkempi kohta?
> Soikeroinen - missä kohtaa
> Laaskalliolta kohti Saksalan tietä / Rettu?  ????
> 
> Unohdinko vielä jonkun mainitun? Onko joku liian pahasti väärässä paikassa mun kartalla (ihan tuolla googlella läiskitty)?



Soikeroinen
http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...246827&lang=fi

Rettu
http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...245265&lang=fi

Yksityinen laavu, en muista nimeä
http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...245141&lang=fi

Honkasaari, iso laavu varmaan 10 henkilölle
http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...254749&lang=fi

Katettu nuotiopaikka
http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...252717&lang=fi

Nuotiopaikka
http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...252769&lang=fi

Nuotiopaikka Elijärven kupeessa
http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...246344&lang=fi

Kalliobaanoilla Paijulassa on Raimon yksityinen laavu. Lähistöllä on kaksi muutakin yksityistä laavua, mutta en tiedä kenen ne on.
http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...227432&lang=fi

Nuotiopaikka, aika lahonnut
http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...243120&lang=fi

----------


## Pave

Grillikatos Raision pieneläinkalmistolta vähän Kullaanvuoren suuntaan reittien risteyksessä.
Rivieralla lienee nuotiopaikkoja?

Oliko Karhulankallion maankaatopaikan lounaiskulmalla (?) oleva kota tai grillikatos jonkun metsästysseuran omaisuutta?

Naantalissa oli joskus aikoja sitten laavu jossain täällä, mutta se on ilmeisesti purettu pois tai siirretty?

----------


## Matti H

Pyydysmäki
http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...248988&lang=fi

----------


## artzi

Dodii... näitähän löytyy! Kiitoksia kaikille, ja lisää saa ilmoitella jos tietää (karttalinkillä, kiitos). Tällainen olisi kätevä muistakin kaupungeista, pieni turisti olisi kovin iloinen tiedoista. Tulis vaan kesä, että pääsis ajelemaan noitakin läpi...

Hmm... kun kännyllä kattelee noita, niin kyllä ne on pakko sijoittaa tarkemmin. Maastokartta esiin siis...

----------


## Yeti

Lupaamani mustan Hero 3:n raakatiedostot. Näissä on kaikissa automaattinen valkotasapaino ja Protune päällä, eli värit vaativat käsittelyä. Yksinkertaisinta on käyttää GoPro:n Cineform Studio ja Protune preset. Näissä pätkissä ei ole mitään erikoista, testaan vain itse eri juttuja. Wepistä löytyy aika hyvä analyysi eri modeista.

1440p-48fps-Wide-Protune
1080p-25fps-Medium-Protune
1080p-60fps-Wide-Protune
2.7K-25fps-Wide-Protune

Poistan nämä Dropboxista muutaman päivän kuluttua.

----------


## Yeti

Nyt voi ajaa paksupyörällä missä tahansa polkujen ulkopuolella. Hanki kestää jopa minun painoista lumihirviötä. Mahtavaa.



Jos keli jatkuu, niin kuin on ennustettu, täytyy keksiä jotain Kuhankuonolla ensi viikonloppuna. Pienen lähiavosuon hanki ainakin kesti kävelemistä tänään.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Hmm... kun kännyllä kattelee noita, niin kyllä ne on pakko sijoittaa tarkemmin. Maastokartta esiin siis...



Kun laittaa saeliittikuvan päälle, niin joitain paikkoja näkee paremmin. Ainakin Raimon laavu näkyy kuvassa ja paikkamerkki on aika reilusti luoteeseen kohteesta.

Vielä muistui mieleen yksi nuotiopaikka.
http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...247782&lang=fi

----------


## peippo

Kiitos videoista, hyvältähän nuo näyttää... kiva tuo mahdollisuus valita eri FOV. Oli kyllä mahtavaa ajella "epäpolkuja" tänään, vuoden paras lenkki  :Vink:

----------


## marmar

> Aika vähän vandaalit näkyy noilla laavuilla käyneen. Punaisella torilla kai mennävuosien isoimmat tuhot on tapahtuneet. Musta tuntuu, että nykynuoriso ei osaa enää juoda kaljaa metsässä.



Poliisillakin on Kaarinassa sormensa pelissä. Käyvät kaatelemassa alaikäisten kaljoja maahan. Isommalla porukalla tunnetulla lähellä tietä olevalla nuotiopaikalla kaljoittelu on alaikäiselle iso riski. 

Oli kyllä hupaisaa kuultavaa yhdessä tilaisuudessa nuorisopoliisin tarina pimeässä metsässä kahisevista pusikoista ja ympäri pimeää metsää lojuvista täysistä oluttölkeistä, joille ei löydy omistajaa.


Miten mahtaa olla littoistenjärven jäätilanne, pystyykö luistelemaan vai onko liian lumista/epätasaista?

----------


## Matti H

Pussikaljan juonti metsässä kuuluu olennaisesti täysipainoiseen nuoruuteen.

Littoistenjärven jäällä on yllättävän paljon lunta.

----------


## Ulla

Lauantaina Järvelän laiturilta tiirailtuna jäällä liikkui sekä hiihtäjiä että retkiluistelijoita.

----------


## MTB 50+

Järvellä on mainio  hiihtokeli kaikenlaisilla  hiihtimillä. Sulia pitää  varoa. Niitä on neljä ja  ne näkyvät kyllä  hyvin. 
Järvelän laiturin  ja lähinnä olevan hapettimen välissä  sula  tai heikko alue  hieman elää.

Pyörällä siellä saa  mainioita  mäkitreeniä polkemalla pikkuhangessa  reippaasti.

----------


## Matti H

> Järvelän laiturin  ja lähinnä olevan hapettimen välissä  sula  tai heikko alue  hieman elää.



Vedeltiin siitä eilen koirien kanssa ilman että huomasi mitään notkuntaa. Pimeällä lienee kyllä parasta ottaa Lupine päähän, etenkin koiran kanssa kun vauhti on kova.

----------


## MTB 50+

tuolla  elämisellä  tarkoitin sulan aukon kokoa ja  muotoa. Ne tuntuvat vaihtelevan.

----------


## peippo

Tänään lenkki klo 18.00 Itäharjun Prismalta.

----------


## Lehisj

> Tänään lenkki klo 18.00 Itäharjun Prismalta.



Voisin olla tulossa, mutta onko mitään mahdollisuutta lähteä jo klo 17.30?

----------


## peippo

Toki, aloita vaikka ajelemalla Mikkolänmäkeä puolelta toiselle ja koukkaa sitten 18.00 tolpan kautta  :Hymy:  En oikein kerkeä aikaisemmin.

----------


## Mika.t

Rähmä, mulla menee ajot taas viikonloppuun kun pitää painaa ylitöitä. Mutta ainakin nyt lupaa hienoa ilmaa sinne.

----------


## Lehisj

> Toki, aloita vaikka ajelemalla Mikkolänmäkeä puolelta toiselle ja koukkaa sitten 18.00 tolpan kautta  En oikein kerkeä aikaisemmin.



Ok!

----------


## HAK

> Ok!



Toivottavasti olkapää on ok, Jukka.
Hieno talvilenkki, Janne.

----------


## Lehisj

> Toivottavasti olkapää on ok, Jukka.
> Hieno talvilenkki, Janne.



Olkapää roikkuu mukana, katsotaan pitääkö huomenna käydä antamassa vähän röntgeniä siihen. Sen siitä saa, kun yrittää turistina seurata kylmäpäisen HAKin vetoa jäisellä siirtymätaipaleella, vaikka välimatka kasvaa koko ajan.

Kiitos Janne lenkki oli tosi hieno, vaikka olimmekin HAKin kanssa hieman jarruina sinun sujuvalle ajollesi.

----------


## HAK

Jannen alamäkiajo on taattua laatua, mutta enempi mä ihailen niitä huippukevyennäköisiä nousuja.

----------


## Lehisj

> Jannen alamäkiajo on taattua laatua, mutta enempi mä ihailen niitä huippukevyennäköisiä nousuja.



Juu näin on HAKki, mutta niinhän mekin mentiin huippukevyesti nousuja kaksikymmentä vuotta sitten vai mitä, eikö mentykin?

----------


## HAK

Sä menit fillarilla, mä yritin autolla.
Mutta tärkeintä, että tänään kulkee senverran, että voi peesailla ja ihailla.  :Vink:

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Jos keli jatkuu, niin kuin on ennustettu, täytyy keksiä jotain Kuhankuonolla ensi viikonloppuna. Pienen lähiavosuon hanki ainakin kesti kävelemistä tänään.



Onko tämä suunnitelma yhtään täsmentynyt? Itellä tyttären synttärit ja vieraita lauantai iltapäivästä, mutta suolle tekee mieli jossain välissä. Ei kyllä ole paksupyörää, mutta suksilla voisin tulla vaikka omia/samoja reittejä. Tuskin polku on sullottu normi maasturilla ajettavaan kuntoon suosta puhumattakaan.

----------


## peippo

> huippukevyennäköisiä nousuja.



Nousut menee kevyemmin kun malttaa jättää päivän urheilusuoritukset yhteen lajiin  :Hymy:

----------


## Yeti

> Onko tämä suunnitelma yhtään täsmentynyt? Itellä tyttären synttärit ja vieraita lauantai iltapäivästä, mutta suolle tekee mieli jossain välissä. Ei kyllä ole paksupyörää, mutta suksilla voisin tulla vaikka omia/samoja reittejä. Tuskin polku on sullottu normi maasturilla ajettavaan kuntoon suosta puhumattakaan.



Hankikanto heikkenee varmasti nyt kun tuli lunta, mutta todennäköisesti lähden huomenna illalla pyörälle sinne. Perjantaina sitten nautiskelua koko päivän ja toinen laavuyöpyminen ja lauantaina takaisin kotiin. Pääsetkö perjantaina illalla?

Vajosuon Kaljahiihto rupeaa nyt myös tuntumaan ajankohtaiselta. Pitäisikö miettiä päivämäärää?

----------


## rikardo+

> Akin linkin vaihtoehtolenkin padolta. Yli-Maariassa oli muistaakseni joku kahvila, onko paikasta/nimestä 
> 
>     878
> Artzi
>     Mua kyllä aina hirvittää kohtuullisesti ajaa jonkun pihan läpi... mutta lähinnä nelijalkaisten asukkaiden takia. Koirat voi olla arvaamattomia, ja mää kun haluan pitää nykyiset ajolihakset satulaa hinkkaamassa, kiitos vaan
> 
>     Tässä käy pian niin että en tuota pidemmälle ehdi, jos pitää kaikki vaihtoehdot tsekata. Olisko tuolta padolta jotain edes himmeetä mahdollisuutta päästä jonnekin Maarian altaalle päin? Pave - Ulla? Polun pään löytyminen riittäisi mainiosti.








Replytän hiukan vanhaan keskusteluun. 
Tuon ruskon joen altaan itäpuolella menee ihan mukavia polkuja. 
Yritin taannoin  hahmotella mukavaa maastopätkää joka yhdistäisi taston metsät Kuhankuonolle menevään reittiin ja kyselin silloin tuon sillan lähistöllä olevilta ihmisiltä , jotta saako ko pihan läpi oikaista ja kaikki sanoivat , että saa.
En sattunut törmäämään itse talon asukkaisiin , mutta päättelin naapurien olevan perillä tien rasiteoikeuksista.

----------


## marmar

> Yritin taannoin  hahmotella mukavaa maastopätkää joka yhdistäisi taston metsät Kuhankuonolle menevään reittiin ja kyselin silloin tuon sillan lähistöllä olevilta ihmisiltä , jotta saako ko pihan läpi oikaista ja kaikki sanoivat , että saa.
> En sattunut törmäämään itse talon asukkaisiin , mutta päättelin naapurien olevan perillä tien rasiteoikeuksista.



Asiaan liittyen, saako jostain helposti ja halvalla selville noita rasiteoikuksia. Kuusistossa on vastaava tienpätlä, josta olisi mielenkiintoista tietää, että saako sitä juridisessa mielessä ajaa vai ei. Tien laidassa on kyltti, että yksityinen piha-alue, mutta ajamista eikä liikkumista ei kielletä mitenkään erikseen. Ajattelin vain, että halutaanko tuolla kyltillä kieltää liikkuminen kokonaan vai vain kertoa, että älkää kaahatko autolla tästä läpi, koska vaarannatte lapsiemme turvallisuuden, vain jotain tuolta väliltä. Jos kyseessä tie, jota voi juridisessa mielessä kulkea, niin siitä vois ajella ja keskustella sitten rauhallisesti jos tulee sanomista. Jos taas paikka on juridisessa mielessäkin piha, niin en viitsi häiritä asukkaita edes kysymyksellä saako mennä.

Tie kulkee kolmen tontin halki, joista keskimmäiselle ei pääse menemättä jomman kumman reunatontin läpi. Keskimmäisessä tontissa tie viistää suurehkoa tonttia vain nurkasta, eli heitä ei ajamlla voi häiritä.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Yritin taannoin  hahmotella mukavaa maastopätkää joka yhdistäisi taston metsät Kuhankuonolle menevään reittiin ja kyselin silloin tuon sillan lähistöllä olevilta ihmisiltä , jotta saako ko pihan läpi oikaista ja kaikki sanoivat , että saa.
> En sattunut törmäämään itse talon asukkaisiin , mutta päättelin naapurien olevan perillä tien rasiteoikeuksista.



Tuolla vanhemmassa keskustelussa kirjoittelin kahdesta eri talosta, mutta tämä sinun paikkasi on melkoisella varmuudella joku muu. Veikkaisin tätä. Tuosta olen ihan ilman lupien kyselyä ajellut. Talon väkeä toisinaan morjestellut pihan läpi rullaillessa.

----------


## rikardo+

> Tuolla vanhemmassa keskustelussa kirjoittelin kahdesta eri talosta, mutta tämä sinun paikkasi on melkoisella varmuudella joku muu. Veikkaisin tätä. Tuosta olen ihan ilman lupien kyselyä ajellut. Talon väkeä toisinaan morjestellut pihan läpi rullaillessa.



Suattaapi hyvinkin olla just tuo paikka , eikä ullan tarkoittama.
Muistaaksen polku meni mukavan intiaanileirin oloisen pihapiirin läpi ja itseä hiukan arvelutti toisten nurkissa pyöriminen.
Kiitos täsmennyksestä.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Suattaapi hyvinkin olla just tuo paikka , eikä ullan tarkoittama.
> Muistaaksen polku meni mukavan intiaanileirin oloisen pihapiirin läpi ja itseä hiukan arvelutti toisten nurkissa pyöriminen.
> Kiitos täsmennyksestä.



Linkittämäni paikkaa sopinee kuvaukseen. Pieni kivisilta pienen kosken luona. Hiekkatie menee täysin pihan läpi ja sillan toisella puolella kuljetaan rivitalon editse.
Tuosta hiukan pohjoiseen on pieni vanha puusilta ja vähän kauempana pohjoisessa se aiemmissa keskusteluissa mainittu pato. Kaikista noista kohdista voi kulkea. Itse asiassa ei tule tuolta suunnalta ainakaan heti mieleen yhtään joenylitystä, josta ei kehtaisi mennä.

----------


## Lehisj

> Olkapää roikkuu mukana, katsotaan pitääkö huomenna käydä antamassa vähän röntgeniä siihen.



Vähäunisen yön jälkeen käyty työterveyspuoskarilla näyttämässä olkapäätä. Eipä mitään hätää - kyseessä vaiin solisluunivelen lievähkö sijoiltaan meno - Hoidoksi perinteisiä keinoja: kylmää, Ibuprofeenia ja Panacodia tuhteina annoksina.

Eiköhän sitä taas pian pääse kaatuilemaan...

----------


## artzi

Tuo kuhis - tku pitää ajella heti kun vain kelit sallii. Siellä on niin hyviä polkuja että retkeilymeiningillä siitä ei ihan pahan raskaskaan tule. Joku kuljetusviritys kuhiksella pitää löytyä, kovat pojat ajaa tietenkin sen edestakaisin samassa ajassa, mutta se on sitten eri retki   :Sarkastinen:  

Multa meni ohi tuo "taston metsät"?

----------


## marmar

> Tuo kuhis - tku pitää ajella heti kun vain kelit sallii. Siellä on niin hyviä polkuja että retkeilymeiningillä siitä ei ihan pahan raskaskaan tule. Joku kuljetusviritys kuhiksella pitää löytyä, kovat pojat ajaa tietenkin sen edestakaisin samassa ajassa, mutta se on sitten eri retki



Viime kesänä jo kaavailin vähemmän kovana, että ajaisin maantietä lämmittelynä kuhikselle. ~50km siirtymää ei lainkaan paha heikkokuntoisellekaan ja takaisin retkeilymeiningillä polkuja pitkin. Meno 3 tuntia paluu 10 tuntia ja leppoisa etanavauhti koko ajan.  Aikataluna esim. lähtö klo 6, paluu klo 19. Ensi kesänä ajattelin toteutaa tuon. Olisko kellään intoa lähteä mukaan toteutukseen?

----------


## Pave

> Linkittämäni paikkaa sopinee kuvaukseen. Pieni kivisilta pienen kosken luona [Västerkoskentie]. Hiekkatie menee täysin pihan läpi ja sillan toisella puolella kuljetaan rivitalon editse.
> Tuosta hiukan pohjoiseen on pieni vanha puusilta [Siltatie, Vahdontieltä laskiessa erkanee hieman yllättäen kahden tontin välistä sillalle, ajaa helposti suoraan pihaan] ja vähän kauempana pohjoisessa se aiemmissa keskusteluissa mainittu pato. Kaikista noista kohdista voi kulkea. Itse asiassa ei tule tuolta suunnalta ainakaan heti mieleen yhtään joenylitystä, josta ei kehtaisi mennä.



^ Lisäsin vielä rautalankaa.

Pitäisi vähän kaivella, että onko mulla tallessa minkälaisia käppyröitä noilta Rusko-Vahto alueen reissuilta... Saattavat tosin olla jopa FRWD-ajalta ennen Garminia ja siten myös jo ummessa...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Juha Jokila

> toinen laavuyöpyminen ja lauantaina takaisin kotiin. Pääsetkö perjantaina illalla?
> 
> Vajosuon Kaljahiihto rupeaa nyt myös tuntumaan ajankohtaiselta. Pitäisikö miettiä päivämäärää?



Joo, perjantaina töitten jälkeen voisin ehtiä.  Hiton monimutkasta noitten synttärien takia. Pakko ny vielä neuvotella kotiväen kanssa vähän.

----------


## rikardo+

> Tuo kuhis - tku pitää ajella heti kun vain kelit sallii. Siellä on niin hyviä polkuja että retkeilymeiningillä siitä ei ihan pahan raskaskaan tule. Joku kuljetusviritys kuhiksella pitää löytyä, kovat pojat ajaa tietenkin sen edestakaisin samassa ajassa, mutta se on sitten eri retki   
> 
> Multa meni ohi tuo "taston metsät"?



Tastonmetsä on tuo maarian altaan itä-puolinen metsä alue.

----------


## HAK

> Eipä mitään hätää -
> Eiköhän sitä taas pian pääse kaatuilemaan...



Det är bra, det.

----------


## Yeti

> Viime kesänä jo kaavailin vähemmän kovana, että ajaisin maantietä lämmittelynä kuhikselle. ~50km siirtymää ei lainkaan paha heikkokuntoisellekaan ja takaisin retkeilymeiningillä polkuja pitkin. Meno 3 tuntia paluu 10 tuntia ja leppoisa etanavauhti koko ajan.  Aikataluna esim. lähtö klo 6, paluu klo 19. Ensi kesänä ajattelin toteutaa tuon. Olisko kellään intoa lähteä mukaan toteutukseen?



Voisi olla kiinnostava. Toisaalta olisi myös kiinnostava kokeilla meno-paluu-reitti polkuja pitkin. Kokeilin sitä pari vuotta sitten, mutta silloin aika loppui kesken. Jos lähtisi 06:00 aikaa pitäisi olla riittävästi. Tämä olisi hyvä Tahko-treeni ja tavalliselle kuolevaiselle varsinainen ajoaika olisi vähintään 13 tuntia. Sen jälkeen Tahko ei aiheuta ongelmia.

----------


## Oksanen

> Viime kesänä jo kaavailin vähemmän kovana, että ajaisin maantietä lämmittelynä kuhikselle. ~50km siirtymää ei lainkaan paha heikkokuntoisellekaan ja takaisin retkeilymeiningillä polkuja pitkin. Meno 3 tuntia paluu 10 tuntia ja leppoisa etanavauhti koko ajan.  Aikataluna esim. lähtö klo 6, paluu klo 19. Ensi kesänä ajattelin toteutaa tuon. Olisko kellään intoa lähteä mukaan toteutukseen?



Kiinnostaisi myös, jos tuolloin vielä Turussa asun.

----------


## Mika.t

Löytyis myös mielenkiintoa kuhikselle ja takas lenkille. Oikeestaan molemmat variaatiot käy. Pakkosatasen muodossa taisi muutama kuski ajella metsiä pitkin taannoin saman setin.

----------


## bomba

> Viime kesänä jo kaavailin vähemmän kovana, että ajaisin maantietä lämmittelynä kuhikselle. ~50km siirtymää ei lainkaan paha heikkokuntoisellekaan ja takaisin retkeilymeiningillä polkuja pitkin. Meno 3 tuntia paluu 10 tuntia ja leppoisa etanavauhti koko ajan.  Aikataluna esim. lähtö klo 6, paluu klo 19. Ensi kesänä ajattelin toteutaa tuon. Olisko kellään intoa lähteä mukaan toteutukseen?







> Voisi olla kiinnostava. Toisaalta olisi myös kiinnostava kokeilla meno-paluu-reitti polkuja pitkin. Kokeilin sitä pari vuotta sitten, mutta silloin aika loppui kesken. Jos lähtisi 06:00 aikaa pitäisi olla riittävästi. Tämä olisi hyvä Tahko-treeni ja tavalliselle kuolevaiselle varsinainen ajoaika olisi vähintään 13 tuntia. Sen jälkeen Tahko ei aiheuta ongelmia.



Me ajettiin Tku-Kuhis-Tku pätkä pari kertaa tänä syksynä Pakkosatku-projektin merkeissä Sebastianin ja Tottin kanssa. Siis ihan maastoajoa Suokullan reitin polkuja pitkin. Satanen tulee täyteen jo siitä kun ajaa pari pummia ja kiertää Kangenmiekan kierroksen, ja siihen menee helposti 10-12 tuntia. Jos Kangenmiekasta ajaa vielä Kuhankuonolle asti ja takaisin Turkuun, aletaan puhua melkein vuorokauden reissusta. Kovat jätkät voi toki ajaa tuonkin varmaan päivässä, minä en. Jos jurnuttaa maastoa vain yhteen suuntaan ja asfalttia toiseen, voisi aikataulu olla jotenkin järkevä.

Hyvä vaihtoehto vois olla mennä paikallisbussilla Tortinmäkeen (Turun sisäinen liikenne, normaali bussilipun hinta, jos ei fillareista tule sanomista). Siitä voi ajaa ensin pohjoiseen Kuhankuonolle ja jatkaa Pukkipalon reittiä Kangenmiekan ohi ja sieltä kohti Turkua.

Toinen siisti vaihtoehto vois olla pikavuorolla Yläneelle, sieltä Vaskijärven kautta Kuhikselle jne. Sitä en tiedä miten pikavuorolla onnistuu fillarin kuljettaminen.

----------


## Yeti

Tuossa linkissäni oli pieni retkikertomus yrityksestä pari vuotta sitten. Lähdin Varissuolta aamulla ja ajoin polkuja pitkin Suokullan reitille Halisten, Orikedon, Pomponrahkan ja Haunisten kautta. Sitten Suokullan reitti Kurjenrahkan luontotuvalle, läntinen reitti (Punaisen torin jälkeen siis Vajosuon länsipuolella, Pukkipalo jne). Takaisin sitten itäistä reittiä pitkin (Töykkälä, Vajosuo ja taas Kangenmiekkaan). Myllysuon jälkeen (siis ennen kun tulee Rehtsuolle paluumatkalle) tietä pitkin kotiin. Kokonaisajoaika 11,5 h + 1 h taukoja. Kolme tuntia lisää olisi varmasti riittänyt ajamaan polkuja pitkin kotiin.

Minä olen pääosin nautiskelija ja retkeilijä, enkä pyöräurheilija tai kova jätkä. Olisi se toki pitkä ajopäivä, mutta mielestäni täysin mahdollinen reitti. Matka on noin 140 km. Vähän tarttis varmasti treenata, mutta jotkuthan lähtee ilmeisesti ajamaan kolme kierrosta Tahko tänä vuonna, ja tämä olisi hyvä simulaatio.

----------


## Matti H

Ajetaan vaan tuollainen lumien sulattua. Kuten Yeti kirjoittaa, pitkää Tahkoa varten täytyy kyllä yrittää vähän reenata. Huhti-toukokuun vaihteessa päivä on sen verran pitkä, että voidaan roikottaa aamunkoitosta hämärään polkimilla. Kunhan ei mennä kovaa.

----------


## bomba

> Minä olen pääosin nautiskelija ja retkeilijä, enkä pyöräurheilija tai kova jätkä.



Juu et. Perus löysä sohvajamppa. Jotain timantin ja kiven väliltä.





> Olisi se toki pitkä ajopäivä, mutta mielestäni täysin mahdollinen reitti. Matka on noin 140 km. Vähän tarttis varmasti treenata, mutta jotkuthan lähtee ilmeisesti ajamaan kolme kierrosta Tahko tänä vuonna, ja tämä olisi hyvä simulaatio.



No tätä mä just vähän niinku tarkoitin. Eli moinen koitos sopii niille, jotka ajattelee selviytyvänsä Tahkolla kolme kierrosta. Ei tästä porukasta montaa taida löytyä. Vertaisin 140 kilsaa Suokullan reitillä mieluummin kolmeen kuin kahteen kierrokseen Tahkolla.

Jos kiinnostuneita on tuollaiseen kevennettyyn Suokullan retkeilyyn, esim. bussilla mestoille ja polkua takaisin, niin lähden mielelläni mukaan. Matin ja Yetin mukaan mun on turha lähteä edestakaiselle reitille vauhtia hidastamaan, menis niidenkin aikataulut plörinäksi.

----------


## bomba

Oli nättiä meininkiä tuossa Yetin linkissä. Jos joku ei tullut syssymmällä näitä katsoneeksi, tuossa kooste meidän viadolorosasta:
https://picasaweb.google.com/tjansso...atanen2092012#

----------


## Juha Jokila

Mää otin joitain vuosia sitten tilausbussin Maskun kauppakeskuksen parkkipaikalle ja siitä mentiin isolla porukalla Elijrvenkulmalle pyörät bussissa. Sieltä lähdettiin pudottelemaan polkuja pitkin Vaskijärven, Kurjenrahkan ja Rehtsuon kautta takaisin. Aki taisi duunata safkat puolimatkan ruokatauolle. Youtubissa on vaatimaton dokumenttikin tuosta reissusta. 80 km ja 11 tuntia kului aikaa. Silloin oli pitkospuut vielä kunnossa ja koko matkan ajettavissa. Yks Matti ajoi takajarrunlevyn kieroksi alkumatkasta ja tämä hioi mieheen lähtemättömän tumman kajon.

----------


## marmar

> Toinen siisti vaihtoehto vois olla pikavuorolla Yläneelle, sieltä Vaskijärven kautta Kuhikselle jne. Sitä en tiedä miten pikavuorolla onnistuu fillarin kuljettaminen.



Ainakin Turku salo välillä onnistuu hyvin. Heittää fillarin kyytiin ja maksaa jonkun euron ylimääräistä. Tosin asiaa kysyttäessä suositeltiin ennakkovarausta, ettei käy niin, että fillari ei mahdukkaan kyytiin. Totesivat että kyllä sinne yleensä aina pari fillaria mahtuu, mutta takuu vain ennakkoon varanneille.

----------


## artzi

Jaaha, täällä ajellaaan taas aika isosti... mää taidan päätyä bussilla kuhikselle (Yläneen pikavuoro pysähtyy siihenkin nykyään) ja polkuja kotiin. Paattisten korkeudella voisi jättää Kervan laavun rauhaan (pitkästi tietä), ja kiertää padon takametsän polut, siltä takaisin retkeilyreitille. Tai jotain. 

Salosta tuli mieleen Salo - Mathilda polkuretki-rojekti viime kesältä. Suosittelen, alle 100 tosin sekin   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## bomba

> mää taidan päätyä bussilla kuhikselle (Yläneen pikavuoro pysähtyy siihenkin nykyään)



Oho. Tämä on hyvä juttu. Hienoa että Kuhikselle pääsee nyt muutkin kuin autoilijat!

----------


## marmar

> Jaaha, täällä ajellaaan taas aika isosti... mää taidan päätyä bussilla kuhikselle (Yläneen pikavuoro pysähtyy siihenkin nykyään) ja polkuja kotiin. Paattisten korkeudella voisi jättää Kervan laavun rauhaan (pitkästi tietä), ja kiertää padon takametsän polut, siltä takaisin retkeilyreitille. Tai jotain. 
> 
> Salosta tuli mieleen Salo - Mathilda polkuretki-rojekti viime kesältä. Suosittelen, alle 100 tosin sekin



No kyllä mulle tuo bussilla kuhiksellekin versio kelpaa. 

Fillarilla metsiä pitkin edestakaisinkin voisi olla mielenkiintoinen, mutta ei alkueksästä mitenkään realistinen. 

Minkä tasoinen tuo Salo Mathilda polku on? Pärjäisköhän siellä peräpyörän kanssa? Esim kalliobaana tai littoistenjärven kierto onnistuu peräpyörällä. 

Pojalla on kyllä intoa lähteä pitkillekin matkoille, mutta en ole vielä päästänyt. Pelkään, ettei jaksa. Kun lumet lähtee, niin alamme nousujohteisesti testaamaan rajoja.

----------


## Suvanto

> Minkä tasoinen tuo Salo Mathilda polku on? Pärjäisköhän siellä peräpyörän kanssa? Esim kalliobaana tai littoistenjärven kierto onnistuu peräpyörällä.



Helppoa polkua, metsä/hiekkatietä pääosin, loppumatkasta myös asfalttia, mutta kivoissa maisemissa. Välillä on vähän teknisempää (tyyliin Littoistenjärven polkua) ja matkalla on yksi vähän jyrkempi (mutta lyhyt) lasku ja yksi raskaampi nousu. Mutta kaikkiaan tuo on mukava reitti. Itse Salossa asuessa tuli useamman kerran kuukaudessa ajettua Lehmijärvelle asti ja sieltä takaisin Saloon.

----------


## Yeti

> Joo, perjantaina töitten jälkeen voisin ehtiä.  Hiton monimutkasta noitten synttärien takia. Pakko ny vielä neuvotella kotiväen kanssa vähän.



Toni päätti myös nauttia hienosta kelistä ja tulee jo tänään mukaan.

----------


## Matti H

Oliko jollain tietoa, onko Kuhikselle ajettu kelkalla latua?

----------


## artzi

> Helppoa polkua, metsä/hiekkatietä pääosin, loppumatkasta myös asfalttia, mutta kivoissa maisemissa. Välillä on vähän teknisempää (tyyliin Littoistenjärven polkua) ja matkalla on yksi vähän jyrkempi (mutta lyhyt) lasku ja yksi raskaampi nousu. Mutta kaikkiaan tuo on mukava reitti. Itse Salossa asuessa tuli useamman kerran kuukaudessa ajettua Lehmijärvelle asti ja sieltä takaisin Saloon.



Näin on kun mennään alkumatka virallista Salo - Lehmijärvi reittiä. tuo minun oma lenkki menee jo osittain hankalampaa maastoa (enska-kisapolkujakin), jopa hyvin pienen pätkän polutonta, mutta ajettavaa metsänpohjaa... tässä vastapäivään mennessä olisi tuo hyvä retkeilyreitti, mutta jos käyttää Salosta myötäpäivään menevän pätkän, on enemmän haastetta. Tavalliselle maasturille aivan mahtava pitkä lenkki, mun mielestä (niinkuin kirjoitin, Lehmijärven ohitus hienoa rantapolkua ei taida enää onnistua, sen uuden mökin takia?).

----------


## Suvanto

> Näin on kun mennään alkumatka virallista Salo - Lehmijärvi reittiä. tuo minun oma lenkki menee jo osittain hankalampaa maastoa (enska-kisapolkujakin), jopa hyvin pienen pätkän polutonta, mutta ajettavaa metsänpohjaa... tässä vastapäivään mennessä olisi tuo hyvä retkeilyreitti, mutta jos käyttää Salosta myötäpäivään menevän pätkän, on enemmän haastetta. Tavalliselle maasturille aivan mahtava pitkä lenkki, mun mielestä (niinkuin kirjoitin, Lehmijärven ohitus hienoa rantapolkua ei taida enää onnistua, sen uuden mökin takia?).



Ah, aivan. Itse olen ajanut Matildalle ainoastaan tuota reitti Likojärvelle asti ja siitä sitten asfalttia. Toisaalta joskus on tullut ajettua autolla Matildalle ja sieltä sitten fillarin kanssa Teijon polkuja, niistä osa on kyllä kieltämättä jo vähän vaikeampia.

Juu, ei pääse enää Lehmijärven ympäri kiertämään rantaa pitkin. Siellä on kaadettu puita ja pinottu niitä polun tukkeeksi, kun ihmiset ovat ilmeisesti kävelleet niiden mökkien pihojen kautta. Järven pääsee kyllä helposti kiertämään, kun ajaa pienen matkaa rantaa pitkin ja sitten kääntyy poispäin. Sieltä tulee hiekkatie vastaan ja sitä kun ajelee jonkin aikaa, niin pääsee kiertämään ne mökit.

Näkyy esim. tässä: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/205527752

----------


## izmo

> Helppoa polkua, metsä/hiekkatietä pääosin, loppumatkasta myös asfalttia, mutta kivoissa maisemissa. Välillä on vähän teknisempää (tyyliin Littoistenjärven polkua) ja matkalla on yksi vähän jyrkempi (mutta lyhyt) lasku ja yksi raskaampi nousu. Mutta kaikkiaan tuo on mukava reitti. Itse Salossa asuessa tuli useamman kerran kuukaudessa ajettua Lehmijärvelle asti ja sieltä takaisin Saloon.



Joulun aikaa   taisit tulla vastaan Salossa ja taisin käydä kääntämässä siellä Lehmijärvellä ja Halikossa jonkun kallion päällä talutin pyörä kilometritolkulla

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Toni päätti myös nauttia hienosta kelistä ja tulee jo tänään mukaan.



Kyllä nyt käy niin, etten millään ehdi perjantainakaan hiihtelemään. Tänään tuli niin paljon yllättävää ohjelmaa, että pakkaaminen ja siivoaminen jäi tekemättä. On teillä siellä raikas keli!

----------


## Teemu

> Kuten Yeti kirjoittaa, pitkää Tahkoa varten täytyy kyllä yrittää vähän reenata.



Ei perhana. Miksei kukaan kertonut ennenkuin yllytti mut mukaan?

----------


## Matti H

> Ei perhana. Miksei kukaan kertonut ennenkuin yllytti mut mukaan?



Ole huoleti, ainoastaan me lahjattomat treenaamme.

----------


## Shamus

Laitetaas tänne myös, FB jo ovat...
Vähän 90-luvun alun kotimaista mtb-kisailua. Löytyi omista vhs-nauhoista ja siirrettiin sen enenmpää editoimatta digitaaliseksi. 
Siis aitoa tunnelmaa ja meininkiä.

Osa 1. Turku Hirvensalo XC 1990 tai 1991
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KYzeOtkQJ0

Osa 2. Tampere Lamminpää XC 1990 / 1991 ja Messilä DH SM 1991/1992? ja Hirvensalo DH 1991/1992?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6E9qcXNBZiM

Osa 3. Hirvensalo DH jatkuu ja Rovaniemi DH SM 1992/1993?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxFSfImVMmE

Osa 4. Rovaniemi Dh jatkuu.. ja vanhaa TdF maantietä lopussa...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8wnONosqa0

----------


## Suvanto

> Joulun aikaa   taisit tulla vastaan Salossa ja taisin käydä kääntämässä siellä Lehmijärvellä ja Halikossa jonkun kallion päällä talutin pyörä kilometritolkulla



Hmm, missä kohtaa? Yhdelle tyypille muistan morottaneeni torilla jouluaattona.

----------


## izmo

> Hmm, missä kohtaa? Yhdelle tyypille muistan morottaneeni torilla jouluaattona.



Joo sama tori ja ainoo pyöräilijä koko kylällä ja ei edes kukaan vastaan tullut Halikon kalliolla.... :Cool: 

http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/k...ht=600&lang=fi

http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/k...ht=600&lang=fi

----------


## Suvanto

> Joo sama tori ja ainoo pyöräilijä koko kylällä ja ei edes kukaan vastaan tullut Halikon kalliolla....
> 
> http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/k...ht=600&lang=fi
> 
> http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/k...ht=600&lang=fi



Jepjep. Näin sut myöhemminkin, kun menin autolla ohi. Silloin McDonaldsin kohdalla.

----------


## Yeti

Hanki kantaa aika hyvin ja keli on oikein raikas. Äsken söin Dennis-pizzan a la Töykkälä.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Zemppiä pakkaseen. Toivottavasti Töykkälän klapilava tarjoaa siedettävästi lämpöä. Olisi se ollut mahtava päivä ulkoilla tänään.

----------


## Matti H

Juuh, nyt on kelit enemmän kuin kohdallaan. Omat suunnitelmat päiväretkestä Kuhikselle kaatuivat ajan puutteeseen, saa kattoa ehtiikö lankkusuksia ulkoiluttamaan ennen kevättä. Pah.

Mulla on sellainen fiilinki, että tämä pakkanen on juuri sitä, mitä retkeilijämme ovat toivoneet.

----------


## Yeti

Töykkälän kaivaa oli täynnä, joten ollaan nautittu nuotiosta. Nyt on aamukahvi ja -27C.

----------


## fillaristi

> Töykkälän kaivaa oli täynnä, joten ollaan nautittu nuotiosta. Nyt on aamukahvi ja -27C.



Siinä ei saa kauaa aikailla ettei mee aamukahvi moccapirtelöksi...

----------


## Yeti

> Töykkälän kaivaa oli täynnä, joten ollaan nautittu nuotiosta. Nyt on aamukahvi ja -27C.



Klabilavasta tuli kaivaa. Oliko kohmeat sormet vai älykännykkä syynä. Joka tapauksessa kotona taas ilman paleltumia. Retkiraportti tulee vielä tänään.

----------


## peruspertti

> Töykkälän kaivaa oli täynnä, joten ollaan nautittu nuotiosta. Nyt on aamukahvi ja -27C.



Hulluutta tuommonen touhu  :Vink: . Ittelle oli vajaan tunnin työmatka tänään aamulla enemmän kuin riittävästi arktista retkeilyä.

----------


## SuperD

Totta puhut. Itse meinasin mennä pesemään auton mutta kengät oli liian kylmät. Riittävän hyvä tekosyy, keitän siis sumpit

----------


## Yeti

Retkiraportti.

----------


## peruspertti

Hieno raportti niinkuin aina.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Retkiraportti.



Kunnon pakkasessa kärvistelyä jee! Kuulosti siltä, ettei suksilla olisi jäänyt kovinkaan paljoa jälkeen.

----------


## Yeti

Suksillakin olisi mahtavaa siellä nyt. Minulla taitaa olla muita menoja ensi viikonloppuna, mutta hiihtoretki olisi kiinnostava. Kahdella yöpymisellä voisi jopa hiihtä suorengasreitin.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Hyvä on hiihtää joo. Hyvä luisto ja sen verran pehmeetä lunta, että on hiljasta jouhevaa mennä, eikä juurikaan rasita.

----------


## fillaristi

> Hyvä on hiihtää joo. Hyvä luisto ja sen verran pehmeetä lunta, että on hiljasta jouhevaa mennä, eikä juurikaan rasita.



Sellaset pitkät löysäkärkiset ihan oikeet metsäsukset taitais olla aika kovat härvelit tuolla suomaastossa. Noi armysukset kun on niin jäykät ettei taivu edes kunnolla taivuttamalla ni menee vähän kyntämiseks. Jonon viimeisenä tietty on helpompaa... Tollanen metsäretkihiihto olis kyllä hieno tehdä pitkästä aikaa. Viimeisestä on hurahtanu aikaa vuosikymmen....

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Sellaset pitkät löysäkärkiset ihan oikeet metsäsukset taitais olla aika kovat härvelit tuolla suomaastossa. Noi armysukset kun on niin jäykät ettei taivu edes kunnolla taivuttamalla ni menee vähän kyntämiseks. Jonon viimeisenä tietty on helpompaa... Tollanen metsäretkihiihto olis kyllä hieno tehdä pitkästä aikaa. Viimeisestä on hurahtanu aikaa vuosikymmen....



Löysäkärkisillä on hienoa hiihtää aina. Nyt siellä on niin kova pohjahanki ja siinä päällä vain 15 cm kevyttä pakkaslunta, että ihan millä tahansa suksilla on vaivatonta liikkua koko suon alueella. Koneellisesti tehdyllä retkiladulla on normaalit kapeat latusukset parhaat koska eräsukset ei mahdu koneladulle.

Yetin ja Tonin vierailusta ei näkynyt enää kuin parissa kohtaa vähäinen rengasura. Jos ei olisi osanut katsoa, niin tuskin olisi tajunnut pyörän jäljeksi. Lunta oli tullut muutenkin sen verran lisää, että epäilen umpiseen ajamisen olevan jo mahdotonta/erittäin raskasta.

----------


## Yeti

> ...
> Yetin ja Tonin vierailusta ei näkynyt enää kuin parissa kohtaa vähäinen rengasura. Jos ei olisi osanut katsoa, niin tuskin olisi tajunnut pyörän jäljeksi. Lunta oli tullut muutenkin sen verran lisää, että epäilen umpiseen ajamisen olevan jo mahdotonta/erittäin raskasta.



Kaikin puolin loistava ajoitus siis. Ensi kerralla suksilla sitten.

----------


## MTB 50+

Etymologian opintoja kelvillä

Ajelin tänään sellaista  rauhallista aamulenkki. 110:n kelviä  joku tuli kirkaalla valolla takaa tummalla Feltillä ja puuskutti ohi. Jatkettuani  samaa  rauhallista  vauhtia ja  Felt-kuskin otettua  eroa  sellaiset  150 m sain päähäni, että olikohan tuo  noinkin kirkkaalla valolla joku tuttu. Ajoin Felt-kuskin kiinni ja  siihen vierelle sanomaan, että moro.

Tämä  ukko alkoi meuhkaamaa, että _" opettele s...tana  ajamaan". _ Koska  en ymmärtänyt, mistä  moinen avautuminen johtui, kysyin että "_tä, kui nii?"._ Tässä vaiheessa  Felt-kuski  puuskutti sen verran, etten saanut jatkokommentista  selvää ja koska  en itseäni vanhaksi vihtahousuksi  tunnistanut jättäydyin Felt-ukon  perään turvallisen matkan  päähän ja käännyin kotiin Nummenniityn tienhaarasta.

Kotona  googlasin sanan  "saatana" ja  homma  avautui minulle. Saatana  tulee alkujansa hebrean kielestä, jossa _sãtãn_ merkitsee vastustajaa. Tämä  Felt-ukko ajoi siis  kanssani kilpaa. Harmi, etten  aamulenkkeilyä tai työmatkapyöräilyä  sellaiseksi  kilpailuksi tunnistanut. En olisi mennyt turhaan  pilaamaan kaverin jo muutenkin huonosti alkanutta  työviikkoa.

Oikeasti  tuollainen käytös  maanantaiaamuna  06.10  ei lupaa  työviikolle  hyvää. Niin joo, en tunnistanut kuka  sitä Feltiä ajoi.

----------


## marmar

> Etymologian opintoja kelvillä
> 
> Ajelin tänään sellaista  rauhallista aamulenkki. 110:n kelviä  joku tuli kirkaalla valolla takaa tummalla Feltillä ja puuskutti ohi. Jatkettuani  samaa  rauhallista  vauhtia ja  Felt-kuskin otettua  eroa  sellaiset  150 m sain päähäni, että olikohan tuo  noinkin kirkkaalla valolla joku tuttu. Ajoin Felt-kuskin kiinni ja  siihen vierelle sanomaan, että moro.
> 
> Tämä  ukko alkoi meuhkaamaa, että _" opettele s...tana  ajamaan". _ Koska  en ymmärtänyt, mistä  moinen avautuminen johtui, kysyin että "_tä, kui nii?"._ Tässä vaiheessa  Felt-kuski  puuskutti sen verran, etten saanut jatkokommentista  selvää ja koska  en itseäni vanhaksi vihtahousuksi  tunnistanut jättäydyin Felt-ukon  perään turvallisen matkan  päähän ja käännyin kotiin Nummenniityn tienhaarasta.
> 
> Kotona  googlasin sanan  "saatana" ja  homma  avautui minulle. Saatana  tulee alkujansa hebrean kielestä, jossa _sãtãn_ merkitsee vastustajaa. Tämä  Felt-ukko ajoi siis  kanssani kilpaa. Harmi, etten  aamulenkkeilyä tai työmatkapyöräilyä  sellaiseksi  kilpailuksi tunnistanut. En olisi mennyt turhaan  pilaamaan kaverin jo muutenkin huonosti alkanutta  työviikkoa.



Kaverilla taisi kilahtaa, kun tajusi että toinen ei ajanutkaan kilpaa, vaan oli rauhallisella aamulenkillä. Jotenkin mulla tuli tapahtumasta mieleen tämä:
http://ollimiettinen.blogspot.fi/201...ava-200-m.html

----------


## jonsku

> Etymologian opintoja kelvillä
> 
> Ajelin tänään sellaista  rauhallista aamulenkki. 110:n kelviä  joku tuli kirkaalla valolla takaa tummalla Feltillä ja puuskutti ohi. Jatkettuani  samaa  rauhallista  vauhtia ja  Felt-kuskin otettua  eroa  sellaiset  150 m sain päähäni, että olikohan tuo  noinkin kirkkaalla valolla joku tuttu. Ajoin Felt-kuskin kiinni ja  siihen vierelle sanomaan, että moro.
> 
> Tämä  ukko alkoi meuhkaamaa, että _" opettele s...tana  ajamaan". _ Koska  en ymmärtänyt, mistä  moinen avautuminen johtui, kysyin että "_tä, kui nii?"._ Tässä vaiheessa  Felt-kuski  puuskutti sen verran, etten saanut jatkokommentista  selvää ja koska  en itseäni vanhaksi vihtahousuksi  tunnistanut jättäydyin Felt-ukon  perään turvallisen matkan  päähän ja käännyin kotiin Nummenniityn tienhaarasta.
> 
> Kotona  googlasin sanan  "saatana" ja  homma  avautui minulle. Saatana  tulee alkujansa hebrean kielestä, jossa _sãtãn_ merkitsee vastustajaa. Tämä  Felt-ukko ajoi siis  kanssani kilpaa. Harmi, etten  aamulenkkeilyä tai työmatkapyöräilyä  sellaiseksi  kilpailuksi tunnistanut. En olisi mennyt turhaan  pilaamaan kaverin jo muutenkin huonosti alkanutta  työviikkoa.
> 
> Oikeasti  tuollainen käytös  maanantaiaamuna  06.10  ei lupaa  työviikolle  hyvää. Niin joo, en tunnistanut kuka  sitä Feltiä ajoi.



Hienoa luettavaa. Ajelen välillä töistä kotiin 110 tietä noin neljän nurkillä, aika usein olen nähnyt noin 40-50 v, ehkä...miehen tumman punaisella/viinipunaisella Feltin cyklolla ajelevan piikkiön suuntaan. Mahtaisiko olla sama kaveri...?

----------


## Matti H

> Löysäkärkisillä on hienoa hiihtää aina. Nyt siellä on niin kova pohjahanki ja siinä päällä vain 15 cm kevyttä pakkaslunta, että ihan millä tahansa suksilla on vaivatonta liikkua koko suon alueella. Koneellisesti tehdyllä retkiladulla on normaalit kapeat latusukset parhaat koska eräsukset ei mahdu koneladulle..



Käväisin fiilistelemässä suota luistelusuksilla koiran kera. On siellä hienoa.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAbju...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Pave

> Tämä  ukko alkoi meuhkaamaa, että _" opettele s...tana  ajamaan"._



Jos olisit päässyt ohi, olisi ukko ottanut häviön kuolemaakin vakavammassa työmatkatemmossa. Kokeili ilmeisesti tuota kevyttä seurustelunavausta viimeisenä puolustautumiskeinona säästyäkseen häpeältä, jopa onnistuen siinä?
 Häviön katkeralta kalkilta säilymisen himo on todistetusti saanut jotkut käyttämään jopa niitä d-aineita...  :Vink: 

Pitäisikö siviililenkkejä varten olla erikseen 'turvaliivi', jonka selässä olisi painatus 'En ota osaa' tai 'Vain lenkillä', jotta ei vahingossa sotkettaisi syyttömänä osapuolena raadolliseen työmatkatempokisaan mukaan?!?

Tästä täytyykin taas lähteä katsomaan, notta tuleeko tänään pataan...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Pave

> Käväisin fiilistelemässä suota luistelusuksilla koiran kera. On siellä hienoa.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAbju...ature=youtu.be



Jätkällä on kone!  :Leveä hymy: 
Miten hyvin tuo koneura kantaa nelivetoa?

----------


## Matti H

Latu on sen verran kova, että koirasta ei jää oikeastaan mitään jälkeä. Eikä toi belginrimpula painakaan kuin jonkun 27 kg.

Mutkissa oli kyllä jännää kun mentiin paikoin aika kovaa. Yhdessä tiukassa kohdassa suksen kärki lipesi puun väärälle puolelle ja sitten mentiin...

----------


## Pave

Eikä tietenkään kameraa paikalla...?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## artzi

Ei muuta kun alatte pitämään sporttivideota nauhoittamassa aina aamuajossa (vähän niinkuin venäläiset pitää autoissa "kolarin" varalta), sen verran piilossa ettei sitä huomaa. Voisi tulla aika hubaa videota jos hyvin sattuu?

----------


## marmar

> Ei muuta kun alatte pitämään sporttivideota nauhoittamassa aina aamuajossa (vähän niinkuin venäläiset pitää autoissa "kolarin" varalta), sen verran piilossa ettei sitä huomaa. Voisi tulla aika hubaa videota jos hyvin sattuu?



Yhdeltä aamuiselta syksyn työmatkalta olisi tullut varsin hauska video pakoon polkevasta hybridikuskista. llman valoja, lakkia tai kypärää 5 asteen pakkasessa. Yritti polkea kohtuu tiheästi välitetyllä napavaihteisella hybridillä heijastinliivi lepattaen karkuun. Ohitti mut, kun olin juuri kaartamassa alikulkutunnelista pyörätielle. Ohituksen jälkeen vilkuili jatkuvasti taakseen tilanteen kehittymistä. Jokaisen vilkaisun jälkeen kadenssi kiihtyi, lopulta ilmeisesti reservi loppui ja nopeus vakiintui sinänsä kohtuu vaatimattomalle 27 km/h tasolle. Teki mieli lähteä perään leikkimään kissa-hiiri leikkiä, mutta jatkoin kuitenkin vakioreittiä töihin.

Yhdeltä kotimatkalta vähän samanlainen tapaus, kun kaksi pulskaa poikaa jurnutti mopolla Kuusiston mäkeä ylös. Mopo jaksoi ko. kuormalla nousta mäkeä n. kahtakymppiä. Takana istuva vilkuili koko mäen taakseen. Oliskohan parivaljakko ottanut joskus takkiin joltain hyväkuntoiselta pyöräilijältä? Harmitti oikein, että kunto ei riittänyt ohitukseen.

----------


## Vesa-Pekka Rantalainen

Kirpakka aamu. Maisemat utuisia. Uittamon ja Katariinan polut hyvässä kunnossa.

----------


## peippo

Torstailenkistä kiinnostuneita?

----------


## Shamus

Ajoin tänään Aurajokea pitkin Lietoon... ei pöllömpää. Huomenna uusiksi...

----------


## Matti H

Sunnuntaicyclot pyörähtävät käyntiin tulevana sunnuntaina 27. päivä. Normisetti, kaikki kalusto käy ja liikkeelle lähdettyämmekään ei ole mitään käryä mitä lenkistä tulee. Tervetuloa!

----------


## Oksanen

> Ajoin tänään Aurajokea pitkin Lietoon... ei pöllömpää. Huomenna uusiksi...



Taisi sitten olla sun jäljet, joita seurailin äsken. Ajoin kohmosta isolle kirkolle asti. Välillä jännitti...

----------


## Shamus

Ajoitko Halisista eteenpäin siis myös? Siellä ei eilen ainakaan vielä paljoa jälkiä näkynyt...

----------


## Oksanen

^juu. Se siinä jännittikin, kun ei ollut kävellyt kun vaan yksi ihminen. Ihan rantoja myöden menin. No kesti se kuitenkin.

Niin ja oli polut varissuolla ja littiatenjärvellä hyvässä kunnossa ja kelikin ihan loistava.

----------


## Lehisj

> Torstailenkistä kiinnostuneita?



Juu olihan nyt perillinen viikko eli Prisman tolpan vuoro? No joka tapauksessa olin paikalla 17.58, ketään muuta ei enää paikalla näkynyt. Odottelin viisi yli kuuteen ja lähdin sitten suorittamaan MTB-Turun perinteisen parillisen viikon järven kierron raikkaassa tammikuisessa pakkasillassa parhaassa mahdollisessa ajoseurassa... No menihän se näinkin, mutta seura olisi ollut kiva!

----------


## peippo

Oikeassa paikassa olit. Ei näkynyt reaktioita täällä joten en vaivautunut paikalle ja ajelin yksikseni siellä sun täällä. Oli kyllä hieno tunnelma kuutamon valossa.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Ajattelin lähteä taas Kuhankuonon soille hiihtelemään viikonloppuna. Aikataululla ei kauheasti väliä. Jotain päälle 4 tuntia vähintään. Olis kiva jopa yöpyy laavulla, mutta vähän on projekti viimetingassa. Vai pitäiskö tulla kaupunkiin ajamaan lumipolkuja? Seuraan saa tuppautua jos siltä tuntuu.

----------


## Lehisj

> Oikeassa paikassa olit. Ei näkynyt reaktioita täällä joten en vaivautunut paikalle ja ajelin yksikseni siellä sun täällä. Oli kyllä hieno tunnelma kuutamon valossa.



Harmi että kävi tällä kertaa näin, mutta en viitsinyt päivällä laittaa mitään viestiä, kun en silloin ollut vielä ihan varma illan ajofiiliksestä.

----------


## peippo

> Tietääkö kukaan lisää taukopaikkoja turun seudulla, (saa lisätä jos tietää)? Paikat on suunnilleen, mutta polun varressahan nuo kaikki on. Pelkän penkin merkkaus lienee kyllä turhaa(?), mutta nuotiopaikka/laavu tms. olisi kiva tietää. Koetin vähän keräillä omiksi tarpeiksi... en tiedä onko tuollaista edes järkevää jättää  julkiseksi, vandaalien nähtäville?



Ei näytä tuo linkki toimivan, pistitkö tämän privaatiksi ja jos niin saako lukuoikeuden jotenkin? Oli suunnitelmissa lähteä viikonloppuna retkelle ja grillaamaan vaikka leipää johonkin. Termarikin on jo hankittu kaakaota varten.

----------


## Vesa-Pekka Rantalainen

taukopaikkoja turun seudulla

hiukan on kaukana artzin taukopaikat - linkki vie toiselle mantereelle. Mutta hieno ajatus koota nuo paikat yhteen ja jakaa sitten kaikille.

----------


## greenman

> Sunnuntaicyclot pyörähtävät käyntiin tulevana sunnuntaina 27. päivä. Normisetti, kaikki kalusto käy ja liikkeelle lähdettyämmekään ei ole mitään käryä mitä lenkistä tulee. Tervetuloa!



Jejee. Tarkoitus oli lähteä ajamaan pakkosatasta ja tulla suorittamaan loppuverryttely cyclolenkille...

Pienimmäinen yrjösi koko yön, joten saattaa jäädä siis haaveeksi, ellen onnistu voittamaan venäläistä nororulettia.

----------


## Matti H

> Jejee. Tarkoitus oli lähteä ajamaan pakkosatasta ja tulla suorittamaan loppuverryttely cyclolenkille...
> 
> Pienimmäinen yrjösi koko yön, joten saattaa jäädä siis haaveeksi, ellen onnistu voittamaan venäläistä nororulettia.



Oksennus on ystävä.

----------


## artzi

> ... 
> 
> hiukan on kaukana artzin taukopaikat - linkki vie toiselle mantereelle. Mutta hieno ajatus koota nuo paikat yhteen ja jakaa sitten kaikille.



Soooriii... korjailin tarkemmiksi noita paikkoja ja putsailin tekstejä, sekä tein kännylle sopivammaksi. Unohdin (?ehkä halusin tietää kiinnostaako tuo ketään?) vaihtaa linkin tänne. Olisi kiva tietää jos tuossa on jotain ongelmia? Siellä on KML-linkki, josta voi ladata kännyyn, siellä kun sitä klikkaa, se näkyy google-kartalla, jos se on asennettuna, tai voi avata muuhun kartta-ohjelmaan. 

https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid...5b24e6ce&msa=0

Puutuviakin kuulisin mielellään. Luonnonmaalla oli joku, mutta en muista paikkaa jne...

----------


## marmar

> Soooriii... korjailin tarkemmiksi noita paikkoja ja putsailin tekstejä, sekä tein kännylle sopivammaksi. Unohdin (?ehkä halusin tietää kiinnostaako tuo ketään?) vaihtaa linkin tänne. Olisi kiva tietää jos tuossa on jotain ongelmia? Siellä on KML-linkki, josta voi ladata kännyyn, siellä kun sitä klikkaa, se näkyy google-kartalla, jos se on asennettuna, tai voi avata muuhun kartta-ohjelmaan. 
> 
> https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid...5b24e6ce&msa=0
> 
> Puutuviakin kuulisin mielellään. Luonnonmaalla oli joku, mutta en muista paikkaa jne...



Kiitos loistavaa työtä. Kesällä tuo alkaa viimeistään kiinnostamaan. Tämä yhdessä JJ:n reittikarttojen kanssa muodostaa loistavan pohjamateriaalin kesän pyöräretkille lähimaastoon.

Puuttuvista tuli mieleen Ruissalon paikat mahtavatko olla mainitsemisen arvoisia?
Itse tullut joskus käytettyä tuota ihan kärjessä olevaa, jolla ei taida olla minkään sortin puuhuoltoa kaupungin puolesta. Tosin usein on ollut jonkun jämäpuita jäljellä.

----------


## artzi

Joo, pitää käydä joku päivä Ruissalossakin. Lisään varmaan ehtiessäni Salo - Teijo välin paikat, siellä on niitä paljon. Joku varmaan tietää muitakin... avautukaapas nyt rohkeasti   :Hymy:

----------


## Ulla

No mä voin avautua sen verran että Kielletyssä Metsässä on kiellettyä polkupyöräillä, MTB-Turku ei mene sinne, pitäkööt golfkenttänsä.

----------


## makkeli

Muistini mukaan Saaronniemen nuotiopaikoilla ei ole puita. Siellä oli kyltit, että camping-infosta saa *ostaa* puita. En muita nuotiopaikkoja sieltä edes muista. Niitä paikkoja tais olla kolme saunan nurkilla ja yksi minigolfin vieressä.

----------


## Sti

> Joo, pitää käydä joku päivä Ruissalossakin. Lisään varmaan ehtiessäni Salo - Teijo välin paikat, siellä on niitä paljon. Joku varmaan tietää muitakin... avautukaapas nyt rohkeasti



Ja sit alko avautuminen  :Hymy:  Kartassa en nähnyt omasta mielestä grillikotaa/nuotiopaikkaa, mikä on ilmestynyt lähelle eläinten hautausmaata ajettaessa Kerttulasta Kullaanvuorelle?

----------


## artzi

> Ja sit alko avautuminen  Kartassa en nähnyt omasta mielestä grillikotaa/nuotiopaikkaa, mikä on ilmestynyt lähelle eläinten hautausmaata ajettaessa Kerttulasta Kullaanvuorelle?



Olikohan se eläinten hautausmaa jossain näillä main? Ruissalon tulipaikat on kartasta katsoen about tien varressa?

----------


## Pave

Eikös se kota ole tuossa polkujen risteyksessä?  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Matti H

> Eikös se kota ole tuossa polkujen risteyksessä?



Eikö.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Se kota on tuossa:

http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...234321&lang=fi

Kato, Pave kerkes ensin  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Jätkät ehti jo vastailla, kun pengoin arkistoista kuvaa toisen kodan ovesta. Tässä nyt kuitenkin paikallisoppaan kommentit.





> Olikohan se eläinten hautausmaa jossain näillä main? Ruissalon tulipaikat on kartasta katsoen about tien varressa?



Niillä main. Vähän jos tarkennetaan, niin tässä. Se mainittu läheinen kota on muistaakseni Metsästysyhdistys Nallin tukikohta - en tiedä onko mitenkään yleisesti käytettävissä. 

Kullaanvuoren laavuun liittyen on hyvä tietää myös paikka mistä pitäisi löytyä polttopuita.

Kullaanvuoren suunnalta löytyy myös yksi kota, jonka ovessa lukee "jos tarvitset avainta, soita kodan isännälle" ja puhelinnumeron alla. Vierellä myös nuotiopaikka. En ole soitellut ja kysellyt kodan omistuksesta tai käyttöoikeuksista. En viitsi laittaa karttalinkkiäkään, kun en tiedä tuosta sen enempää. Kiinnostuneet voi lähteä etsimään.  :Hymy:

----------


## Juha Jokila

Jos nyt noita paikkoja yritetään saada tarkasti paikalleen, niin ainakin tuo Raimon laavu Paijulassa on Googlemapissa sen verran pielessä, ettei varmaankaan löydä perille. Tässä on oikea paikka. Googlen sateliittikuvassa näkyy siihen menevä polku ja vähän jotain katon tapaista.
http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...227423&lang=fi

Jotta olis helpompi hahmottaa, niin tossa on se kohta, mikä Googleen on merkattu.
http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...227253&lang=fi

----------


## Matti H

> Kullaanvuoren suunnalta löytyy myös yksi kota, jonka ovessa lukee "jos tarvitset avainta, soita kodan isännälle" ja puhelinnumeron alla. Vierellä myös nuotiopaikka. En ole soitellut ja kysellyt kodan omistuksesta tai käyttöoikeuksista. En viitsi laittaa karttalinkkiäkään, kun en tiedä tuosta sen enempää. Kiinnostuneet voi lähteä etsimään.



Mulla on ollut sellainen käsitys, että ko. kota liittyy jotenkin partiolaisiin. Tiedä sitten.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Mulla on ollut sellainen käsitys, että ko. kota liittyy jotenkin partiolaisiin. Tiedä sitten.



Saattaa olla tai saattaa olla että ei. Sen paikan kyllä tiedän mikä on Ruskon Maunun Partion käytössä, mutta sehän ei siis ole tuolla suunnalla. Tuskin partiolaistenkaan (yksityisen omistama) paikka on yleisessä käytössä.

EDIT: Käytin eniroa ja googlea. Tässä lisätietoa Kullaanvuoren kotamajasta.

----------


## Matti H

Ulkonäkö täsmää kotaan mitä tarkoitin. 

Metsän siimeksestä saattaa löytyä ihan mitä vaan, kun poistuu tutuilta poluilta...

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Tässä lisätietoa Kullaanvuoren kotamajasta.



Lainaus tuolta sivulta: "Aiheita on löytynyt sotiemme historiasta, puo-lustusvoimiemme valmiuksiin ja Pietari antikriminaalikisoihin asti. "

Olin paikalla kun porukkamme pääjehu oli kertomassa tuosta antikriminal kilpailusta. Syötiin hirvikeittoa ja tilaisuuden jälkeen meidän osasto lähti yötä vasten marssimaan kohti Mynämäen Roukkulia. Matkalla oltiin yötä sissiteltassa. Muistan marssin melko kovavauhtisena ja raskaana. Kodalle jääneet katselivat epäuskoisina, että tuone pimeyteen ja tihkusateeseenko nuo otsatuikkuineen aikoo painua.

----------


## makkeli

> Kullaanvuoren laavuun liittyen on hyvä tietää myös paikka mistä pitäisi löytyä polttopuita.



Tällainen pömpeli.

----------


## artzi

Onkos tuo kullaanv laavu ensinkään paikallaan? On tää kikkailua kun välilä korjailee noita paikkoja. Tämä ei vielä ole tuolla linkin täkana korjattuna...

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Onkos tuo kullaanv laavu ensinkään paikallaan?



No nihkeesti vois löytyä noilla koordinaateilla. Asettaisin tähän.
Nämä ei ole nuotiopaikkoja, mutta löytyy jonkinlainen pöytä - tästä ja tästä. Jälkimmäinen on aika romuna.

EDIT: Lisätään vielä tämä ja tämä.

----------


## bomba

> EDIT: Lisätään vielä tämä ja tämä.



Onko tuo Akin linkkaama lähde sellainen, mistä saa oikeasti pulloon  juotavaa? Joskus jonkun lähteen bongasin tuolta suunnalta, mutta  juomisen olisi pitänyt tapahtua kalliota nuolemalla jos jano olisi  ollut.

----------


## Ulla

On se. Lisämerkit.

----------


## Frank

Noihin laavuihin vielä lisäksi Kuralan Kylämäen laavu. Puuta siellä ei ole ja välillä aika rivossa kunnossakin kun nuoriso viettää viikonloppuja.

----------


## artzi

Nuo lähteet voisi ehkä lisätä, vaikka eihän niiden varaan voi koskaan retkeä suunnitella, aina omat liemet mukana silti. Edelleen, paikat kansalaisen kartan linkkeinä, kiitos. Muuten menee liikaa pieleen kohdistus. 

Ja nyt raiteille ja suksille...

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Onko tuo Akin linkkaama lähde sellainen, mistä saa oikeasti pulloon  juotavaa? Joskus jonkun lähteen bongasin tuolta suunnalta, mutta  juomisen olisi pitänyt tapahtua kalliota nuolemalla jos jano olisi  ollut.



Siitä saa vaikka kattilalliset vettä. Niin ettei kattila kastu ulkopuolelta.  :Leveä hymy:  Toi sun kuvaus osuu täydellisesti siihen Kullaanvuoren kyltillä merkittyyn lähteeseen.




> Nuo lähteet voisi ehkä lisätä, vaikka eihän niiden varaan voi koskaan retkeä suunnitella, aina omat liemet mukana silti. Edelleen, paikat kansalaisen kartan linkkeinä, kiitos. Muuten menee liikaa pieleen kohdistus.



Erinäisiä levähdyspaikkoja ilman tulentekomahdollisuutta on toki lukuisia. Niitä ei kai haluttu keräillä?

----------


## artzi

Joo... Johonkin pitää kai laittaa raja. Olisi myös aika isoja hienoja kallio-luolia, torneja /lintu jne. Mietin jopa paikkoja joihin voipi auton jättää, sekin on joskus ongelma, jos käy tuntemattomassa paikassa kaukana kotoa. Kohta on kartta täynnä pisteitä  :Hymy:

----------


## Matti H

> Olisi myös aika isoja hienoja kallio-luolia,



Tätä sivuten mielenkiintoinen blogi: http://luolamiehenblogi.blogspot.fi/

----------


## Frank

kuralan laavu kutakuinkin tossa

----------


## Teemu

Öööh. Sunnuntai.
Sunnuntaicyclot piti alkaa, vai? Mistä, milloin?

----------


## Matti H

> Öööh. Sunnuntai.
> Sunnuntaicyclot piti alkaa, vai? Mistä, milloin?



↲ 19,
Hongkong. Just kohta töistä
kotona, toivottavasti joku pyöristä on ajokunnossa. Ei ole hetkeen ulkoiltu.

----------


## Teemu

No, enhän mää näköjään hyvästä yrityksestä huolimatta ehdi. Myöhemmin juoksemaan. Toivottavasti ensi viikolla aikataulu natsaa paremmin.

----------


## Matti H

> No, enhän mää näköjään hyvästä yrityksestä huolimatta ehdi. Myöhemmin juoksemaan. Toivottavasti ensi viikolla aikataulu natsaa paremmin.



Juu, ensi viikolla ajetaan myös.

----------


## Matti H

Vuoden 2013 ensimmäiset cyclot suoritettu varsin jännässä kelissä. Kotiin tultua sekä mies että pyörä olivat jäisen koppuran kovettamat. Hyvää settiä, neljä kuskia ja polkua unelmabaanasta kinokseen. Ajotauko tuntuu ehkä hiukan, pyörä olisi voinut kulkea iloisemminkin.

Mutta on tää hienoa, ensi sunnuntaina taas!

----------


## hullukoira

Kympin maantietempo vastatuuleen jäätävässä tihkussa kruunasi lenkin  :Leveä hymy:  Hyvä fiilis jäi, vaikka en loppuun asti perässä pysynytkään. Ajelin sen järven kierron kuitenkin loppuun asti ja ihan ajettavissa se oli cyclollakin, kun otti vähän rauhallisemmin. Tarttis varmaan ajella poluilla vähän useammin.

----------


## MTB 50+

Ajelin aamusta 29"llä  noita  sunnuntaisen cc-lenkin polkuja. Merkillinen keli. Jäätävää tihkua  tuli koko ajan ja  laseja sai olla sulattelemassa yhtenään.

----------


## peippo

Tarjousketjusta huomasin tälläisen, "_CRC lähetti privaattitarjouksia mm. EVOCin tuotteista. Tarjouksissa oli EVOCin Bike Travel Bag nyt hintaan 260 eur."_ En vaan ole tarpeeksi hyvä asiakas jotta olisin moista tarjousta saanut, saiko joku täällä? Tarjoan vaikka 20e tilauspalkkaa jos jonkun kautta saa tuollaisen tilattua  :Hymy:

----------


## marmar

> Tarjousketjusta huomasin tälläisen, "_CRC lähetti privaattitarjouksia mm. EVOCin tuotteista. Tarjouksissa oli EVOCin Bike Travel Bag nyt hintaan 260 eur."_ En vaan ole tarpeeksi hyvä asiakas jotta olisin moista tarjousta saanut, saiko joku täällä? Tarjoan vaikka 20e tilauspalkkaa jos jonkun kautta saa tuollaisen tilattua



En minäkään sieltä paljoa ole ostellut, mutta sain tuon tarjouksen. Laitoin YV:llä toimintaohjeet.
Tilausaikaa alle 24h, eli pidä kiirettä.

----------


## peippo

Laukku tilattu ja vanha jo myynnissä, kiitos marmar!

----------


## Pave

Kilometrikisa?

----------


## bomba

> Kilometrikisa?



Joo!

----------


## greenman

Kilometreistä puheen ollen...

Olisi huomiselle se pakko100 suunnitteilla. Ei kellään olisi hyviä reittiehdotuksia? Hakusessa nopea ja tasainen baana. Mielellään semmoinen johon ei sataisi huomenna räntää.

----------


## Matti H

> Hakusessa nopea ja tasainen baana. Mielellään semmoinen johon ei sataisi huomenna räntää.



Peipolla on myynnissä pyörälaukku. Spade siihen ja äkkilähtö?

----------


## greenman

Ei ollenkaan pöllömpi idea.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## bomba

> Hakusessa nopea ja tasainen baana. Mielellään semmoinen johon ei sataisi huomenna räntää.



Onhan noita isoja parkkihalleja tienoo täynnä. Mylly, Skanssi, Cittarit...

----------


## greenman

Loistavan tyhmä idea. Skanssissa saisi mäkeäkin kun veivaisi sitä tornia ylös/alas. 
Nyt aletaan olla mukavuusalueella.

Täytyy ehkä jalostaa vielä. Jos menisi kuitenkin ihan sään armoilla tällä(kin) kertaa.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Kilometreistä puheen ollen...
> 
> Olisi huomiselle se pakko100 suunnitteilla. Ei kellään olisi hyviä reittiehdotuksia? Hakusessa nopea ja tasainen baana. Mielellään semmoinen johon ei sataisi huomenna räntää.



Aja Maarianhaminaan. Paluumatkalla seisovapöytä ja saunaosasto. Brändössä joutuu bivittelemään sateessa yhden yön. Voin lähtee mukaan kun on talviloma.

edit. 

Turku - Kustavi 68 km
Klo 15.50 tai 16.10 Varstalan lossi
Vuosnaisten tie 7 km
Klo 16.30 - 17.05 Osnäs > Åva
Bändö saari 20 km

Bivi yö

Klo 8.10 - 10.40 Torshlma ->Hummelvik
Ahvenanmaa 50 km
Klo 14.25 Maarjanhamina -> Turku

----------


## marmar

> Kilometrikisa?



Joo, mielellään mukana.

----------


## Matti H

> Täytyy ehkä jalostaa vielä. Jos menisi kuitenkin ihan sään armoilla tällä(kin) kertaa.



Oon tossa aamuyön mittaan seurannut kelin kehittymistä. Hieno setti varmasti tulossa, etenkin jos sade muuttuu hiukan jäätävämmäksi.

Mukavaa lenkkiä, mää vedän ny peittoa korville.

----------


## marmar

> Kilometrikisa?



Olisko tästä tulossa mitään ja jos tulee, niin minkälaisia kilometrimääriä joukkue lähtee tavoittelemaan? 

Mun realistinen panos olisi jotain 1000+ kilometriä tuossa keskelle parasta hiihtokautta osuvassa parissa kuukaudessa. Kannattaako tuollaisilla määrillä tulla mukaan vai laskenko vain keskiarvoa ja on parempi että perustan vaikka työpaikalle oman joukkueen? 

Uskoisin, että tuo kisa voisi motivoida ajamaan pientä mutkaa työmatkaan ja sen takia haluan olla mukana jossain joukkueessa.

----------


## Lehisj

> Kilometrikisa?



Voin tulla mukaan, jos ette muuten saa joukkuetta täyteen.

----------


## Pave

MTB-Turku perustettu, koodilla *mtbturkutalvi13* mukaan joukkueeseen.

----------


## marmar

> Voin tulla mukaan, jos ette muuten saa joukkuetta täyteen.



Ilmoittauduttu on

Ei kai tuossa ollut  mitään minimikokoa joukkeesta. Itsellä henkilökohtainen tavoite on päästä nelinumeroiseen lukuun. Toinen tavoite on olla joukkueen keskiarvon yläpuolella. Joten jos joukkue koostuu paljon ajavista, niin se merkkaa luultavasti mulle luultavasti paljon mutkaa työmatkaan. Sinänäsä haastava aika, kun helmikuu on tynkä. Talvilomalla meinasin  vain hiihdellä. Täytyy varmaan mennä auton sijaan fillarilla hiihtoladulle.

Tässä julkisessa asioiden laukomisessa on se hyvä puoli, että nyt ei kehtaa jäädä kokonaissuoritteessa alle 1000 kilometrin  :Vink:

----------


## Juha Jokila

Nousiaisten Alku järjestää Kuhankuonon laturetken nyt tulevana sunnuntaina. Viime päivien sateet ovat kuulemma tulleet lumena Valpperiin ja reitin pitäisi olla kunnossa.

Kutsu:
http://nousiaistenalku-net.directo.f...ki/kutsu-2013/

----------


## bomba

> MTB-Turku perustettu, koodilla *mtbturkutalvi13* mukaan joukkueeseen.



Mukana jo! Kaikki muutkin ilmoittautumista kehiin!

Mulla tulee se 10+ km joka päivä kun ajan toihin ja/tai kouluun, mutta täytynee etsiä parempi kiertotie..

----------


## Pave

Pläkkikaupunki - Raisio - Humikkala - Rusko meni nyt illalla vielä kivuttomasti, Merttelä - Sattonkulma - Moisio välillä pieni hiekkatie yllätti sekin positiivisesti kantavuudellaan (WXC 2.1). Olin ensin ajaa suoraan töistä kotiin, kun pelkäsin helkkarinmoista kelirikkoa, mutta tällä kertaa kannatti ottaa riski ja sakkokierros.  :Cool:  Melkein teki mieli jatkaa sinkulointia vielä pidemmällekin...

_Aloittaminen on aina kaikkein vaikeinta - paitsi oikein hyvänä päivänä kenties kuitenkin lopettaminen._ - uusi yli-maarialainen kansanviisaus

----------


## Ulla

> Nousiaisten Alku järjestää Kuhankuonon laturetken nyt tulevana sunnuntaina. Viime päivien sateet ovat kuulemma tulleet lumena Valpperiin ja reitin pitäisi olla kunnossa.
> 
> Kutsu:
> http://nousiaistenalku-net.directo.f...ki/kutsu-2013/



Haa, kiitos vinkistä, olisi mennyt salakavalasti ohi tänä vuonna.

----------


## miku80

Lenkille lähtijöitä huomenna? Lähtö vaikka 10 aikaan Luolavuorelta ja siitä metsiä pitkin Ala-Lemuun tai sitten Prisman tolpalle ja Littoistenjärven kierto?? Eteneminen todella rauhallisesti...

----------


## Pave

Jos ei pukkaa Pakkoa (jaksaiskohan, pitäisi olla mainio keli yritykselle, anyone else?) ja pääsen jollain konstilla ylös petistä ajoissa, niin todella varovainen ehkä. Todennäköisyys jää kuitenkin aika pieneksi, Pakko vähän houkuttelee...

----------


## SuperD

Älä ny Pave hätiköi Satkun kanssa!
Justiinsa sain edellisen kuun alta pois, mun ei pää kestä altavastaajan asemaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Now or never. Suosiiko keli Furious Fredejä? Mistäs se kahdeksan tunnin ajoaika keksittäis, että pääsis korkkaamaan talviajokauden. Hö. Pö.

----------


## MTB 50+

polut ovat nyt parhaimmillaan. aamulenkiltä palatessani linnut alkoivatl laulaa kovin keväisesti. kevättä tekee.

----------


## marmar

> Now or never. Suosiiko keli Furious Fredejä? Mistäs se kahdeksan tunnin ajoaika keksittäis, että pääsis korkkaamaan talviajokauden. Hö. Pö.



Elisellä kuvarastien hakureissuilla kelvit oli aamusta aika raskaita, mutta liukkaudesta ei ollut tietoakaan. Illalla kelvit olivat muuttuneet kevyiksi ja vilkkaamman liikenteen alueella jäisiksi ja sileiksi. Nastoilla ja täpärillä oli ilo päästellä myökkuisiä ja sielää jäätä koostuvaa kelviä. Hieman sai epäuskoisia katseita keskustassa jalankulkijoilta, jotka  olivat paenneet erittäin epätasaista ja käytännössä hiekoittamatonta liukkautta karkuun penkkojen päälle. Oli kerrankin tilaa.

Poluilla alusta oli todella kovaa, mutta karheaa. Nappulat upposi juuri sen verran, että pitoa oli älyttömästi. Alustakin kelviä tasaisempi. Hankikin kantoi jopa mut 2.1 tuumaa leveilla 26 kumeilla.

Nastattomilla kumeilla on helpointa pysytellä poluilla ja poissa keskustasta. Hankiknatoakin voi kokeilla nyt myös ilman paksupyörää.

 Edit: Kokeilin hankikantoa, paikoitellen hyvä, paikoitellen ei yhtään. Vaihtelu suurta.

----------


## Matti H

Sunnuntaina ajetaan taas cyclot. 19, Honkkari ja epämääräistä, hidastempoista ajoa.

----------


## Frank

> Nastoilla ja täpärillä oli ilo päästellä myökkuisiä ja sielää jäätä koostuvaa kelviä. Hieman sai epäuskoisia katseita keskustassa jalankulkijoilta, jotka  olivat paenneet erittäin epätasaista ja käytännössä hiekoittamatonta liukkautta karkuun penkkojen päälle. Oli kerrankin tilaa.



Saman huomasin eilen kun kävin kaupungilla fillarilla. 

Tänään ei jaksa ajella mutta huomenna ajattelin lähteä maastoon. Jos mukaan haluaa taatusti rauhalliselle lenkille niin kello 10 Prisman tolpalta.  Jokunen tunti varmaan menee.

----------


## miku80

Frank: voisin lähtee mukaan, taatusti rauhallinen kuulostaa hyvältä..

----------


## peippo

Pitkän joustopyörätauon jälkeen heitin viimein nastat kiekoille ja kävin ulkoiluttamassa Mojoa... ei oo pelkoa että läskistä tulis ykköspyörä, kyllä se on vaan hienoa kun perä notkuu. Täpärimies on aina täpärimies. 

Taidan suunnata myös tolpalle aamulla, polut oli niin hienossa kunnossa.

----------


## miku80

Heitin parit lenkit AMjäkkäperällä ja totesin saman..

----------


## Ulla

Paksupyöriä ihmeteltiin Järvelän saunan lauteilla. Tai oikeastaan paksuja renkaita.

----------


## Pave

> MTB-Turku perustettu, koodilla *mtbturkutalvi13* mukaan joukkueeseen.



Bua-hah...  :Leveä hymy: 



No, kohta sieltä tullaan takaa ohi, kunhan kaiken maailman kanuunat yms. ensin lämpeävät...

----------


## Frank

Speksien mukainen lenkki tuli ajettua. Tolpalta lähti 5 ja Yeti tuli vielä jonon jatkoksi alkupätkällä. Aivan upea keli, pikku pakkasta, aurinkoa ja hienoa polkua. Kivaa oli  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Frank

> Bua-hah... 
> No, kohta sieltä tullaan takaa ohi, kunhan kaiken maailman kanuunat yms. ensin lämpeävät...



Ja piensarjassa Bikeshop.fi keulilla. Hyvä Turku  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## peruspertti

Olipa loistava keli pikku ajelulle. Meren jäällä ei lainkaan lunta. Mukava oli ajella fillarillakin. Luistimilla olis huippua.

----------


## Matti H

> Olipa loistava keli pikku ajelulle. Meren jäällä ei lainkaan lunta. Mukava oli ajella fillarillakin. Luistimilla olis huippua.



Olin ulkoiluttamassa koiria Kuusiston linnanraunioilla ja ihastelin parin retkiluistelijan upeaa menoa. Olis sekin varmaan hieno harrastus.

----------


## TeKu

Äsken ajettiin Hovirinnasta jäälle ja noustiin Majakkarannassa takaisin mantereelle. Aika paljon näki tuttuja maisemia aivan uudesta näkökulmasta.

----------


## Matti H

Saattaa olla, että cycloissakin eksytään kulkemaan vetten päällä...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Entropyyh

Hullut kilometrit ootte jo keränny! Hienoa  :Hymy: 
Pitää tälläsean aloittelijana pitää (k)ilometrit hieman kohtuullisempina #puujalkafoorumi

----------


## Sti

> Hullut kilometrit ootte jo keränny! Hienoa 
> Pitää tälläsean aloittelijana pitää (k)ilometrit hieman kohtuullisempina #puujalkafoorumi



Saman huomion tein, kun meinasin eilisen tku-nli-tku työmatkan tuonne laittaa  :Hymy:  ei kannata minun kilsoilla lähteä alentamaan keskiarvoa. Pitäkää pakko-100 kuskit& muut aktiivit ketju kireällä & mieli virkeänä!

----------


## Juha Jokila

Läksin Norjan armeijan puusuksilla hiihtelemään pitkin mettiä ja siinä pari tuntia kattelin ja tuumailin jäätyneitä kelkanjälkiä ja niukasti uponneita jalan jälkiä, että mahtaisko kantaa normimaasturia. No, piti se kotona vaihtaa kuiva paita ja tuntea lycran kosketus reidellä. Lähdin koittamaan pyörällä ja kyllä siellä pääsi etenemään. Läskillä olis päässy paremmin. Sama aika meni, mutta suksilla tuli enempi kilometrejä. Ei ole Myniksessä kaupunkien veroisia talvipolkuja.

----------


## Matti H

> Saattaa olla, että cycloissakin eksytään kulkemaan vetten päällä...



Merelle vei miesten tie, pimeällä salmella oli hieno tunnelma. Käytiin ajamassa Kuusistossa lenkkiä siltaa käyttämättä. Kovaksi tampattujen priimapolkujen lisäksi matkalle sattui jääputoustunkkausta, merivettä, saunan portaat ja sähköaitaa. Kiitos porukalle!

----------


## Teemu

Taattua sunnuntaisettiä oli taas tarjolla. Olinkin jo kaipaillut tämmöistä "ajamista".

Juu ja Petelle vielä kiitos ilmatuesta. Pitää hyvittää tämä jotenkin, joskus, jossain.

----------


## marmar

> No, kohta sieltä tullaan takaa ohi, kunhan kaiken maailman kanuunat yms. ensin lämpeävät...




Kärkipaikka menetetty, ainakin hetkeksi. Tosin vasta alle 2 kilometrin erolla. Itse ajoin työmatkaan pientä mutkaa ja varsin kivuttomasti meni. Liikennevalojen poisjäänti nosti keskaria ja lisäaika ei ollut yhtä suuri, kuin kilometrit olisi antanut olettaa. 

Pitäisköhän tonnin tavoite nostaa 1500 kilometriin tälle parille kuukaudelle  :Sekaisin:  Vaikka startti on hyvä, niin ei uskalla vielä, kun on niin paljon viikonloppuja jaksolla ja hiihto, sekä retkiluistimetkin kutsuu. Joten pitänee tyytyä siihen, että mahdollisimman paljon.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Saman huomion tein, kun meinasin eilisen tku-nli-tku työmatkan tuonne laittaa  ei kannata minun kilsoilla lähteä alentamaan keskiarvoa. Pitäkää pakko-100 kuskit& muut aktiivit ketju kireällä & mieli virkeänä!



Onks tässä nyt sellainen muna-kana tilanne. Yritetään kilometrikisalla kannustaa ihmisiä pyöräilemään, mutta toisten hyvät suoritukset vie pohjan pois omalta osallistumiselta.  :Hymy:  Eikä se pakkosatanen tuossa tilastossa paljoa auta. Mulla viikonlopulta 120 km, mutta loppukuussa tuskin tulee enää yhtään pyöräilyä. Meikäläisen osallistuminen alkaisi jo muutamassa päivässä tiputtaa oikeiden pyöräilijöiden keskiarvoa.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marmar

> Onks tässä nyt sellainen muna-kana tilanne. Yritetään kilometrikisalla kannustaa ihmisiä pyöräilemään, mutta toisten hyvät suoritukset vie pohjan pois omalta osallistumiselta.



Saattaa olla, mutta mun puolesta kaikki mahtuu mukaan. Tuskin me kuitenkaan kärkikahinoissa kovin pitkään pysytään. Jos epäröi, niin kannattaa pitää kirjaa ajamisistaan ja ajaa mahdollisimman paljon, niin voi tulla myöhemminkin mukaan ja kirjata kilsat takautuvasti.

Toimii tämä kannustimenakin. Kun on jo mukana, niin Paven Sunnuntainen 171 km saldo keulilla kannustaa mua yrittämään kiinni. Voi olla että turha toivo saada paven kilometrejä kiinni, mutta 3 parhaan joukossa aion pysyä, vaikka olenkin nyt kolmantena kaukana kärkikaksikon perässä 118 km suorituksella.  :Hymy:  

Ero keulille ei vielä toivoton. Lasken kokonaissaldon tasaiseen yli 30 km/työpäivä suorituksen varaan. Laskeskelin leikilläni eilen illalla, että reittejä muuttamalla saan nostettua vauhtia (kierrän liikennevalot ja risteykset mahdollisimman kaukaa). Näin saan muutaman minuutin lisälenkeillä/matka yli 400 km kasaan parissa kuukaudessa.

----------


## artzi

Ha! Minä ainakin olen mukana vain kilpailun vuoksi. Siis palkintojen  :Hymy:  Kilometrejä tulee juuri niin vähän kuin tulee. Sori.. ja eihän kanuunoista ole vaaraa, ne nyt vaan ei pärjää (en keksinyt sopivaa hymiötä).

Näin vapaalla taas hiihto, kohta jo 60 täynnä tänä vuonna, jotta voi lähteä 60 retki-hiihtoon talvilomalla...

----------


## Matti H

Ohkasen veltto olo tulee kun kattoo noita teidän ajomääriä. Hieno meininki!  :Leveä hymy:  Saako laiska vaan harrastaa?

----------


## Pave

> Ohkasen veltto olo tulee kun kattoo noita teidän ajomääriä.



No on mullakin...  :Vink: 

Ei tätä kyytiä kyllä kahta kuukautta kestä millään tällainen tavan tallaaja...  :Sarkastinen: 

Btw, Bikeshop.fi kirinyt taas piensarjan kärkeen, hyvähyvä!  :Cool: 
Tästähän tuleekin jännää, kun tilanteet vaihtuvat jatkuvasti...

----------


## MTB 50+

Tänään maanantaina 4.2.2013 kello 18:00 helppo maastolenkki itäpuolen poluilla Kiskokujan ja Littoistentien kulmasta. 
Ajoaika 2,5 ...3,0 h. 
Leppoisa  vauhti, helppoa peruspolkua ja varmasti  pimeää. Kunnollinen valo tarvitaan.

Lähteekö ketään mukaan  ? Siis  tämä tuli hiukan myöhään mieleen .

----------


## marmar

> Tänään maanantaina 4.2.2013 kello 18:00 helppo maastolenkki itäpuolen poluilla Kiskokujan ja Littoistentien kulmasta. 
> Ajoaika 2,5 ...3,0 h. 
> Leppoisa  vauhti, helppoa peruspolkua ja varmasti  pimeää. Kunnollinen valo tarvitaan.
> 
> Lähteekö ketään mukaan  ? Siis  tämä tuli hiukan myöhään mieleen .



Voishan tuota osaksi tai koko ajaksi tulla, jos ehtii. Vähän voi kiire tulla. Kun en ole varma onko valotkaan ladattu. 
Paikka ilmeisesti Telesteä vastapäätä suunnilleen Turun ja Kaarinan rajalla?
Älkää jääkö turhaan odottelemaan, jos en ole tasan paikalla.

----------


## MTB 50+

> Voishan tuota osaksi tai koko ajaksi tulla, jos ehtii. Vähän voi kiire tulla. Kun en ole varma onko valotkaan ladattu. 
> Paikka ilmeisesti Telesteä vastapäätä suunnilleen Turun ja Kaarinan rajalla?
> Älkää jääkö turhaan odottelemaan, jos en ole tasan paikalla.



siinähän se. aamulenkkireittini kiertelee aika pienellä alueella ja se on myös kaikille tuttua maastoa. kotiin on helppo oikaista, jos siltä tuntuu.

----------


## greenman

> Tästähän tuleekin jännää, kun tilanteet vaihtuvat jatkuvasti...



Jee jee kiilatiin taas keulille.

edit: meni jo.  :Irvistys:

----------


## Pave

Korjasin asian.  :Vink:

----------


## marmar

> Korjasin asian.



Korjasin lisää, ettei Paven tarvi yksin pitää meitin johtopaikkaa.



MTB50+ innoittamana 21 km *maastossa* ja kelveillä+monta kilometriä siirtymiä lisälenkeillä +työmatkat lisälenkeillä päälle.

Kiitokset lenkkiseurasta. Oli upeassa kunnossa polut.

edit: 
Pientä lisäkorjausta ajettu, ero kasvaa, päästiin jo toiselle sataluvulle 
Eihän maastopyöräilijä jätä pyöräänsä kotiin lumisateen sattuessa eihän?

----------


## Entropyyh

Olipas raskas 21km työmatka auraamattomassa lumessa. Kait se tästä helpottuu, kunhan jaksaa useammin yrittää  :Hymy:

----------


## MTB 50+

> Olipas raskas 21km työmatka auraamattomassa lumessa. Kait se tästä helpottuu, kunhan jaksaa useammin yrittää



Lumessa  ajo on mitä mainiointa  mäkitreeniä. Oikein  mukavan kurjaa oli ajaa kotoa töihin. Suosittelen !

Työpaikkani on kyllä  samassa osoitteessa kuin kotini, mutta eri kerroksessa  :Vink: . Tänään työmatkaa  tuli runsaat  35 km.

----------


## Entropyyh

> Lumessa  ajo on mitä mainiointa  mäkitreeniä. Oikein  mukavan kurjaa oli ajaa kotoa töihin. Suosittelen !
> 
> Työpaikkani on kyllä  samassa osoitteessa kuin kotini, mutta eri kerroksessa . Tänään työmatkaa  tuli runsaat  35 km.



Hurjaa touhua sanon minä!  :Hymy:

----------


## greenman

Ikkunasta, kun katsoo, niin kannatti kantaa Puggi aamulla viidennestä kerroksesta. Matkaa edestakaisin tosin vain säälittävät 15 km.





> Työpaikkani on kyllä samassa osoitteessa kuin kotini, mutta eri kerroksessa . Tänään työmatkaa tuli runsaat 35 km.



Joudutko ajamaan iltäpäivällä myös takaisin kotiin?

----------


## Pave

Mä vähän luulen, että Matin työpaikan ja kodin väli on etääntynyt entisestään siihen mennessä.  :Vink: 

Harmi Kilometrikisan osalta, että nämä _oikeasti_ paljon polkevat MTB-Turkulaiset eivät yleensä mittaile ajamiaan kilometrejä...

Mulla kun on vaan vaatimattomat 12 km työmatkaa, niin joutuu etsiskelemään 'oikoreittejä' kotimatkalla. Aamulla on aina niin kiire, ettei ehdi oikoa.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Työpaikkani on kyllä  samassa osoitteessa kuin kotini, mutta eri kerroksessa . Tänään työmatkaa  tuli runsaat  35 km.



Mä menisin varmaan silti autolla. Tai no - en menis varmaan ollenkaan töihin jos se olis noin lähellä kotisohvaa.

----------


## Yeti

Vajosuon Kaljahiihto nyt viikonloppuna? Lunta riittää, ja pikkupakkasessa kalja ei jäädy. Kaljahiihdosta ei ole tullut samanlainen perinne kun kalja-ajelusta, mutta kolme vuotta sitten oli hauskaa.

----------


## Matti H

Mulla menee koko viikonloppu töissä. Helvetisti tietty tekis mieli.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Vajosuon Kaljahiihto nyt viikonloppuna?



Kyllä tämä minulle sopii. Saataa kuitenkin olla, että jos kuriiri tekee työnsä niin kuin pitäisi, niin houkutuksia on monenlaisia.

----------


## Yeti

> Kyllä tämä minulle sopii. Saataa kuitenkin olla, että jos kuriiri tekee työnsä niin kuin pitäisi, niin houkutuksia on monenlaisia.



Eli?

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Eli?



Siis lähden hiihtelemään vaikka pitkäpoika tulisikin kotiin. Ei ole vielä kelit parhaimmillaan sille.

----------


## MTB 50+

> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Joudutko ajamaan iltäpäivällä myös takaisin kotiin?



Tyydyin kävelemään alakertaan, kun  illalla  oli kuntopiiriharjoitukset  Tyrmässä.

----------


## MTB 50+

Vajosuon hiihtoon tekisi mieli  mukaan, mutta taas  kerran olen reissussa Saksanmaalla.  _Donnerwetter !_

----------


## Yeti

> Siis lähden hiihtelemään vaikka pitkäpoika tulisikin kotiin. Ei ole vielä kelit parhaimmillaan sille.



Eli Rantapihan parkkipaikka lauantaina klo 16. Vai kl 15? Onko muita tulossa?

----------


## Juha Jokila

Molemmat käy.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Ottaisinko piruuttani ahkion? Ite tehty polyeteenilevystä kauan sitten ja vedetty siinä lapsia kun olivat pieniä. Muistaaksen oli melkoisen liukas ja etenemiskykyinen. Onko ajatuksen nautiskella perinteistä reittiä Vajosuolle?

----------


## Yeti

> Ottaisinko piruuttani ahkion? Ite tehty polyeteenilevystä kauan sitten ja vedetty siinä lapsia kun olivat pieniä. Muistaaksen oli melkoisen liukas ja etenemiskykyinen. Onko ajatuksen nautiskella perinteistä reittiä Vajosuolle?



En ole ajatellut asiaa sen enempää. Perinteinen reitti, eli ensin haahuluia Kurjenrahkalla ja Vajosuolla ja yö Vajosuon laavulla sopii hyvin, mutta muitakin vaihtoehtoja käy. Ahkio nyt on helppo valinta suolla, vaikka itse ajattelin pärjätä kevyellä repulla.

----------


## peippo

Jos joku löytää keväällä polulta avainnipun niin se on sitten mun. Pari tuntia oli kivaa ajellessa, kolme tuntia sen jälkeen polkuja talsiessa ja lunta potkiessa vähemmän kivaa ;(

----------


## Ulla

Voi ei :/ Missä ajelit? Suunnataan lenkit sinne.

Minä tiputin joulukuussa ajokorttini hiihtoreitin varrelle ja sen tajuamisen ja turhan etsintäreissun nostama ketutus oli iso. Ystävällinen herra kuitenkin löysi läpyskän hangesta, loppu hyvin.

 Voin vain kuvitella, miltä nyt tuntuu.

----------


## peippo

Lähinnä Hautausmaa-Luolavuori-Ispoinen suunnilla, Eteläkaaren sisäpuolella. Etsintöjä vähän vaikeutti tuo kun sauvakävelijät on pistelleet puolen metrin välein sellaisia potentiaalisia avainten mentäviä reikiä polunvierustat täyteen.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> En ole ajatellut asiaa sen enempää. Perinteinen reitti, eli ensin haahuluia Kurjenrahkalla ja Vajosuolla ja yö Vajosuon laavulla sopii hyvin, mutta muitakin vaihtoehtoja käy. Ahkio nyt on helppo valinta suolla, vaikka itse ajattelin pärjätä kevyellä repulla.



Olisko vaihtelua mennä reittiä Rantapiha-Lakjärvi-Laidassuo-Kiikonkylä-Vajosuon laavu ja takaisin Kurjenrahkan kauta?

Yks mun sissikaveri oli kiinnostunut lähtemää mukaan. Sanoin lähtöajaksi ton klo 15 Rantapihasta. 

Kun täällä on niin hiljaista, niin laitoin täkyn tuonnekkin:
http://lsvjkilta.fi/varsinais-suomen-paikallisosasto

----------


## jojo^^

http://www.ts.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/447...un+Itaharjulla
Onko joku täältä?

----------


## Yeti

> Olisko vaihtelua mennä reittiä Rantapiha-Lakjärvi-Laidassuo-Kiikonkylä-Vajosuon laavu ja takaisin Kurjenrahkan kauta?
> 
> Yks mun sissikaveri oli kiinnostunut lähtemää mukaan. Sanoin lähtöajaksi ton klo 15 Rantapihasta. 
> 
> Kun täällä on niin hiljaista, niin laitoin täkyn tuonnekkin:
> http://lsvjkilta.fi/varsinais-suomen-paikallisosasto



Sopii. Ajattelin sitä reittivaihtoehtoa itsekin, mutta en ollut varma että aika riittää lauantaina. Mutta kokeillaan vaan.

Edit: Millaiseen porukkaan olen nyt joutumassa  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Ulla

Räjäyttelette kaikki matkalle sattuvat junaradat ja sillat sekä laskette jänisliikenteen. Thihihii.



JJ:n huumorintaju kestänee?

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Edit: Millaiseen porukkaan olen nyt joutumassa



Tuskin sieltä muita tulee ja mää tunnen ne kaikki. Normi maastopyöräilijä pärjää aivan täysin sissin vauhdissa ja sää olet sen yläpuolella.

----------


## peippo

Facebookissa on sovittu lenkki lauantaille klo 12.00, Prisman tolpalta.

----------


## bomba

-- Peippo perhana, aina minuutin nopeampi... --

----------


## Pave

Valitse viitekehys paremmin, niin minuutin hitaampana voit olla parempi...  :Vink: 

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MTB 50+

> Räjäyttelette kaikki matkalle sattuvat junaradat ja sillat sekä laskette jänisliikenteen. Thihihii.
> 
> ...?



Aika paha   :Vink:   Hahahaa...

----------


## Shamus

Aurajoki loistava ajettava fatillä!

----------


## Frank

> http://www.ts.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/447...un+Itaharjulla
> Onko joku täältä?



Täytyykin pitää silmät auki kun ihan vieressä asustelen ja näillä nurkilla ajelen.

----------


## bomba

> Täytyykin pitää silmät auki kun ihan vieressä asustelen ja näillä nurkilla ajelen.



Tuskin tuota pystyy varmuudella tunnistamaan kukaan muu kuin tapauksen asianosainen. "Pitbullia muistuttava koira..."

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Siis lähden hiihtelemään vaikka pitkäpoika tulisikin kotiin.



Pitkäpoika on kotona.

----------


## Mika.t

Hieno pyörä!

----------


## Matti H

> Pitkäpoika on kotona.



No niin, tostahan sä olet jutellut. Kaksysi- ja ilmeises cruzikuume on ilmeisen hitaasti etenevää sorttia. Onnittelut, varmasti jäätävä laite osaavissa käsissä.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> -- Peippo perhana, aina minuutin nopeampi... --



Jos tuo tapahtuu tänä vuonna myös numerolapun kanssa, niin voimme olla tyytyväisiä omaan suoritukseemme.  :Vink: 





> Pitkäpoika on kotona.



Kauan Juha malttoi kärvistellä, mutta minkäs sille taudille mahtaa.  Onnittelut Mynämäelle! Pakko tunnustaa, että kelpaisi kyllä  itsellenikin. Ei olekaan vähään aikaan toisten menopelit näin kuumottaneet... Otan varausnumeron jo valmiiksi, jos tuo vaikka joutuisi  poistolaariin.  :Hymy:

----------


## Yeti

> Pitkäpoika on kotona.



Olipa hieno pyörä.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Cruzi-kuume on ollut päällä yhtä pitkään, kuin mitä olen ajanut oikeilla maastopyörillä. Eka valinta kääntyi Orange Patriotin voitoksi ja Cruzin Bullit jäi kakkoseksi. Sitten sekin alkoi kaduttaa, kun näin ekan Nicolain. Partiot viimein katkesi ja sain tilaisuuden hankkia Nicolain horst-linkku jousituksella. Sitten oli jotain osarikkoja, joiden korjaamiseen tuhrautui liikaa kauniita kesäpäiviä. Hankkisin varapyöräksi NS Bikesin jäykkäperän ja kasasin sen osittain vanhoilla osilla. Sitten sattumien summana sain/ostin käytettyjä osia ja niistä syntyi varapyörän varapyöräksi toinen Nicolai. Molemmat tietysti jalostui vaivihkaan uusilla osilla varsin hyviksi peleiksi. 

Jäykkäperä nyt ei vaan ole tällaista käsivaivaista varten kun näpit eivät jaksa kunnolla pitää hakkaavasta tangosta kiinni. Ajot ovat jääneet todella vähiin sillä. Toinen, vara Nicolai oli taas painoltaan liian lähellä parempaa Nicolaita painavampien osien takia, vaikka ilmajouset ja runko olivat huomattavasti kevyempiä ja joustoakin oli vähempi. Tällä ajelin sentään mielellään ja vaihtelun vuoksi, etenkin helpompia reittejä ja lumipolkuja. Joka tapauksessa halusin järkevöittää pyörähärdelliä uudella varapyörällä ja luopumisprosessi  vanhoista rungoista, pyöristä ja tarpeettomista osista on käynnissä tuolla fillaritori.com:ssa useissa ilmoituksissa. Etsivä löytää. Siellä nyt lukee jotain, mutta kysyä ja ehdottaa saa mitä vaan. Varastokoppiin tarttis saada tilaa aika pian.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Vielä ehtii pakkaamaan lähtemään Vajosuon kaljahiihtoon tänään. Lähtö Savojärven Rantapihalta klo 15. 3-5 h hiihtoo, yö laavulla ja aamulla takaisin vähän lyhempää reittiä. Mää, Yeti ja Timo ollaan menossa.

----------


## greenman

Go MTB-Turku

Yli 200 km/hlö.

----------


## Mika.t

Semmonen lauantailenkki.  :Hymy:  Aika loppu olin kun pääsin autoon. Hyvä rikkoo rajoja niin kuntokin pitäis kasvaa.

----------


## kijas

> Semmonen lauantailenkki.  Aika loppu olin kun pääsin autoon. Hyvä rikkoo rajoja niin kuntokin pitäis kasvaa.



Hyvin jaksoit. Keväällä sitten sinne mistä oli puhetta. Jos satutaan samoille lenkeille ni kerron lisää siitä miten voit valmistautua siihen. Kalustohan sulla on juuri sopiva.

----------


## Pave

Kävin vähän lisäämässä kaulaa kisassa... Niin mä mieleni pahoitin, kun keulapaikan hetkeksi menetimme...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Juha Jokila

Vajosuon kööri hiihti 5 tuntia aika nihkeessä kelissä ja nyt on kaljat juotu ja aika hiljasta. 5 henkilöä jotain toista porukkaa samalla laavulla, meitä 3. Öitä.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Vajosuolla aamun tarkistuslaskennassa havaittiin vierasporukassa olevan kuudeskin jäsen. Meidän luku täsmäsi. Hiihdettiin 3 tuntia autolle ja nyt on jo käyty kotona suihkussa. Hiihtokeli oli tänään vaikea jäätävän lumisateen takia. Umpiseen oli vielä aika hyvä mennä, mutta vanha latu jäädytti suksenpohjiin hirveät tollot. Hyvä retki, kuten aina. Kiitos osalistuneille.

----------


## Matti H

Littoistenjärvellä on paikoin vesi jäällä.

----------


## Yeti

Oli oikein mukava retki. Kiitos mukana olleille.

Retkiraportti blogissa.

----------


## Starfury

Mihis sitä veis turussa vanteet rihtaukseen?

 Itse en saa niistä kuin entistäkin vimpulampia empiiristen kokeiden perusteella, vaikka pääsosin kaikki muut fillarin huoltotoimet on saanutkin ite tehtyä. 
Paljonkohan Foxcompin Tommi ottaa touhusta? Intersportin sivuilla luki että rihtaus 22e, mut jotenkin sellanen olo, että joku tet-harjoittelija kiristelee arvokkaiden vanteiden pinnat solmuun sielä, joten toi nyt hinnan osalta vertailukohtana, muiden fillariliikkeiden sivuilla ei lukenut hinnoista mitään.
Kokemuksia?

----------


## greenman

Kysymys taisi jo sisältää oikean vastauksen.  :Hymy:

----------


## Starfury

> Kysymys taisi jo sisältää oikean vastauksen.



:Peukku ylös:

...ja kysely Kettukauppaan lähetetty.

----------


## Matti H

Mainittakoon näin sunnuntain kunniaksi sunnuntaicyclojen olevan ohjelmassa taas ensi sunnuntaina.

----------


## marmar

> Kävin vähän lisäämässä kaulaa kisassa... Niin mä mieleni pahoitin, kun keulapaikan hetkeksi menetimme...



Hyvin olet jaksanut pitää yllä meidän kärkisijaa. Yli 500 km alle 10 päivässä on tällaisen heikkokuntoisen simissä hyvä saavutus. Omalta osaltani kevään pyöräilyt koki ikävää takapakkia. Kaaduin perjantaina ja vasemman peukalon nivelsiteet repesi. Murtumia ei ole, mutta kohtalaisen kipeä on. Kirurgit arpoo vielä, että leikataanko vai ei. 

Kyllä tuolla kädellä silti lyhyitä alle 20 kilometrin ajoja ajelee, kunhan ei koske vaihteisiin ja pitää peukun samalla puolella tankoa, kuin sormetkin. Joten jos ei leikata, niin saan kyllä pidettyä omat kilsani keskiarvon yläpuolella kivuttomasti. Sinänsä mielenkiintoista, että lyhkäsen n. 10 km ajon aikana ilmesesti tangon tärinä saa joka kerta peukaloon lisää kivutonta liikematkaa. Eikä paikat satu ajaessakaan. Taitaa vanha sanonta liike on lääke pitää paikkaansa.

Kaatuminen sattui kelvillä, missä lumi oli puhaltanut pinnan tasaiseksi, mutta pinnan alta löytyi ilmeisesti auraustraktorin alla pettänyt alusta, syvä levä ja jäinen ura. Kesärenkaani osui tuohon jäiseen viistoon pintaan. Ei koskaan enää ilman nastoja talviselle tielle.

----------


## Frank

> Paljonkohan Foxcompin Tommi ottaa touhusta?



Kaupan uusilta sivuilla löytyy hinnasto.

----------


## MTB 50+

> ... Kaaduin perjantaina ja vasemman peukalon nivelsiteet repesi. Murtumia ei ole, mutta kohtalaisen kipeä on. Kirurgit arpoo vielä, että leikataanko vai ei. 
> ...
> .



Parane  pian ! 

Älä anna peukalon haitata ajoa. Tukeva side ja  pari Buranaa, niin kyllä se siitä.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Oli oikein mukava retki. Kiitos mukana olleille.
> 
> Retkiraportti blogissa.



Kylläpä onnistuit taas loihtimaan mainion retkiraportin kuvineen, vaikka pyrytti, oli sumua ja hämärää. En edes noteerannut, että otit noin paljon kuvia. Mää otin vain muutaman kuvan ja kaikki ovat teknisesti tai muuten kelvottomia liian vähäisen valon takia. Tai no tämä muuttui kohtalaiseksi, kun poistin punahehkuiset silmät. Yeti the Forest Beast

----------


## Vispe

*VARASTETTU  KONA SATORI 18" 2012! Tapahtumapaikka Turku, Rauhankatu 10-11.2 yöllä  sisäpihalta. Erityisempinä tuntomerkkeinä tapahtumahetkellä XT:n  2-puoliset mustat lukkopolkimet, Knogin Blinder 4 valot ja pieni  vihreä/musta/valkoinen pääkallotarra rungon vaakaputken päällä.  Runkonumero F1212C7334.

 Kaikki havainnot fillarista  tervetulleita. Joten mikäli jollekkin tullaan suoraan kaupittelemaan,  näette lenkillä jossain tai törmäätte netissä myynti-ilmoitukseen niin  arvostaisin kovasti viestistä tähän suuntaan! Kyseistä mallia kun ei  tietääkseni kovin montaa tässä maassa ole. Hienointa olisi jos  saataisiin nilkki kiinni* http://2k12.konaworld.com/mtb_trail_allmountain_dual_suspension.cfm?content=  satori

----------


## miku80

en yleisesti tiedä mut ite en kyl levollisin mielin pystyis jättään 3t€ fillarii pihalle yöksi.. mut joo harmi et näin päässy käymään ja pidetään silmät auki..

----------


## Matti H

> Tukeva side ja  pari Buranaa, niin kyllä se siitä.



Tämä on klassikko.

----------


## marmar

> Parane  pian ! 
> 
> Älä anna peukalon haitata ajoa. Tukeva side ja  pari Buranaa, niin kyllä se siitä.




Itse asiassa kirurgi meinasi, että sidettä ei tarvita, kunhan pitää huolen että ei  rasita peukaloa. Tämän jälkimmäisen olen huolehtinut niin, että työnnän  peukalon kintaaseen samaan koloon sormien kanssa. Onnistuu hyvin, kunhan  ei mene maastoon. yo tavalla toimien voi ajaa kivuttomasti ilman  buranaa. Miinuksena on että vaihteita ei voi vaihtaa vasemmalla kädellä.  Toisaalta käyttöön jäävä 1x10 tuntuu riittävän aika hyvin näillä  keleillä maantiellä. Tuolla kelaa hidaskierroksinenkin kaveri yli 30  km/h järkevällä kadenssilla ja kaikki mäet nousee vielä kohtalaisessa  lumipöperössäkin. 

Kyllä 29er jäykkäperä on kokonaishyötyuhteeltaan hurjasti parempi kuin  vanha löysärunkoinen täpäri tilanteissa, joissa voimaa käyttää paljon.  Kevyessä 25 km/h rullailussa kovalla pinnalla ero ei ole järin suuri,  mutta paksussa lumipöperössä ja jyrkissä mäissä mun painolla ero on  yllättävän suuri. Tietty isompi rengaskokokin auttaa lumessa.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Onko marmarilla uusi maastopyörä? Joko kuva on ollut foorumilla?

----------


## Yeti

> ...
> Tai no tämä muuttui kohtalaiseksi, kun poistin punahehkuiset silmät. Yeti the Forest Beast



Ehkä punaiset hehkuvat silmät olisivat sopineet kuvaan.

----------


## marmar

> Onko marmarilla uusi maastopyörä?



On, ajopyörässä oli houkuttelvasti tarjolla pieneen budjettiin mahtuva viimevuotinen kona kahuna, jossa oli vielä itseä miellyttävä sinivalkoinen vari ja sopiva runkokoko jäljellä. 

Ajopyörän henkilökunnalle täysi kymppi palvelualttiudesta. Lumisateen tukkiman liikenteen takia pääsin kauppaan perjantai-iltana vasta 10 minuttia ennen sulkemista. 
Jaksoivat silti palvella kärsivällisesti ja ystävällisesti loppuun saakka, vaikka meni ylitöiksi. Jäi rahat kauppaan, mutta mukaan tuli uusi pyörä ja jäi hyvä mieli.

Sikäli ystävällisyys kannatti, että jos kaupasta olisi kieltäydytty myöhäisen ajan takia rahat olisivat todennäköisesti päätyneet paikalliselle kilpailijalle tai mahdollisesti saksalaiseen nettikauppaan...





> Joko kuva on ollut foorumilla?



Ei ole ehtinyt kuvaamaan, mutta tältä se näytti kotiintullessa. Nyt on nastakumia, pikalokaria, valoja ym työmatkaliikenteessä tarpeellista kiinni.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Ei ole ehtinyt kuvaamaan, mutta tältä se näytti kotiintullessa. Nyt on nastakumia, pikalokaria, valoja ym työmatkaliikenteessä tarpeellista kiinni.



Hieno homma, nyt ei tarvi enää pelätä, että seuraavalla kalja-ajelulla täytyy irrotella katkennutta joustohaarukkaa reisilihaksesta puolivälissä Vajosuon pitkospuita.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Ehkä punaiset hehkuvat silmät olisivat sopineet kuvaan.



Ole hyvä.
http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/tjok...Yeti_beast.JPG

----------


## MTB 50+

> Tämä on klassikko.



Ohjeen alkuperäinen antaja Tri Shokki / Hymy ohjeisti  rannemurtuman jälkeen:

_"Laita maantiepyörään aika-ajokahvat ja aja  vaan. Älä   kaadu, sitten se  murtuu pahasti"

_Muutaman viikon ajoin tuolla  systeemillä. Eipä ole  sen jälkeen tullut laitettua  sitä  aika-ajotankoa  pyörään. Riitti  se kippuraisessa  kumarassa  ajo.  Takavaihtajan käyttö  oli melkoista  temppuilua.

----------


## MTB 50+

> ...
> 
> Ajopyörän henkilökunnalle täysi kymppi palvelualttiudesta. ..
> 
> 
> Ei ole  mikään pysyvää. Merkillistä, että  maailma  muuttuu.
> 
> Ei ole ehtinyt kuvaamaan, mutta tältä se näytti kotiintullessa. Nyt on nastakumia, pikalokaria, valoja ym työmatkaliikenteessä tarpeellista kiinni.




Asiallisen näköinen ajopeli. Jäykkäperäinen 29"  on erinomaisen järkevä peruspyörä.

----------


## Pave

> Ole hyvä.
> http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/tjok...Yeti_beast.JPG



Sarvet puuttuvat?

 :Vink: 

Koko päivä Tampesterissa SRAM-koulutuksessa, lepopäivä. Polkekaa, koirat, polkekaa!  :Hymy:

----------


## TeKu

> Ei ole ehtinyt kuvaamaan, mutta tältä se näytti kotiintullessa. Nyt on nastakumia, pikalokaria, valoja ym työmatkaliikenteessä tarpeellista kiinni.



Tyylikkään näköinen. Tulit varmaankin eilen 110-tien varressa Kaarinassa vanhan Esson paikkeilla vastaan joskus ennen kuutta illalla? Muistan valkoisen Konan ja jostain tutun näköisen kuskin, mutta nyt taisi palaset loksahtaa kohdalleen.

----------


## marmar

> Tyylikkään näköinen. Tulit varmaankin eilen 110-tien varressa Kaarinassa vanhan Esson paikkeilla vastaan joskus ennen kuutta illalla? Muistan valkoisen Konan ja jostain tutun näköisen kuskin, mutta nyt taisi palaset loksahtaa kohdalleen.



Luultavasti tulin. Joku tuli kirkkaan otsalampun kanssa vastaan. En tunnistanut.

Täpärivanhus jää kunnostuksen jälkeen pahoille möykkyisille jääkeleille ja rauhalliseen kesäkruisailuun. Ekana kunnostuslistalle menee etupyörän laakeri. Osa hauleista oli huollossa sen näköisiä, että on ne parempi vaihtaa ennen suurempaa vahinkoa. Laakeripinnatkaat ei olleet uuden näköisiä, mutta menevät varmaan varapyörässä hyvin.

Nyt pyörällä kelattu yli 100 km ja olen rungon geometriaan erittäin  tyytyväinen. Ei tämä hankinta ainakaan heikennä meidän mahdollisuuksia kilometrikisassa, jossa johtoasemamme on ohut, mutta kuitenkin selvä. Otetaan nyt muistiin lukemat, kun ne vielä näyttää kauniilta:




Omalla kohdalla uusi tavoite on keskiarvona min 200 km/viikko. Tänään täyttyy 400 km, joten vielä tahti on hyvin yllä.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Mahtaisiko Turusta saada kasaan kimppakyytiä talvi tour de Tampereeseen parin viikon päästä? Se olis semmoinen päivän keikka.

----------


## Yeti

> ...
> Ei ole ehtinyt kuvaamaan, mutta tältä se näytti kotiintullessa. Nyt on nastakumia, pikalokaria, valoja ym työmatkaliikenteessä tarpeellista kiinni.



Näyttää oikein järkevältä peliltä.

----------


## Matti H

> Mahtaisiko Turusta saada kasaan kimppakyytiä talvi tour de Tampereeseen parin viikon päästä? Se olis semmoinen päivän keikka.



Vanha syy tähänkin. Harrasta tässä sitten *****.

Hienoa että joku ostaa edelleen Konia. Nostalgisia kyyneliä tippuu näppikselle.

----------


## Lehisj

> Koko päivä Tampesterissa SRAM-koulutuksessa, lepopäivä. Polkekaa, koirat, polkekaa!



Poljetaan, poljetaan! Johtoa on yritetty tänäänkin puolustaa. Hyvän päivän valitsit "koulutuspäivälle" oli tänään meinaan kilometrit kovan työn takana - ainakin alkuillan tuulessa ja tuiskussa.

----------


## greenman

Polkemisesta puheen ollen, ei tänään kukaan mihinkään lenkille olis lähdössä. 18 tienoilla?

----------


## MTB 50+

*


la 16.2.1013 08:30-11:30 helppo maastolenkki Auranlaakson ABC:ltä
*Tämä on alkujaan maantiepuoleta, mutta jos  helppo maastolenkki rauhallista vauhtia kiinnostaan niin ... poikkean aamulenkilläni lauantaina 08:30  aamukahville  Auranlaakson ABC:lle ja jatkan siitä  kolmisen tuntia  itäpuolen polkuja, kelvejä ja pikkuteitä olosuhteiden mukaan.

Vauhti on leppoisa ja reitti  helppo. Reitti  määräytyy kelin ja olosuhteiden mukaan. Sinne, tänne ja takaisin.

Tervetuloa mukaan !

----------


## mijura

> Polkemisesta puheen ollen, ei tänään kukaan mihinkään lenkille olis lähdössä. 18 tienoilla?



Polttaa kyllä pyörä makkarissa. Sain uudella rungolla varustetun Gianttini eilen takas ja vaihdan tänään nastat alle.  :Hymy:  Mutta illalla joudun ohjaan treenit, joten ei lenkkiä mulle tänään.  :Irvistys: 

MTB50 ehdottama Lauantain aamulenkki saattais myös kiinnostaa. Tosin olis 11:00-12:00 kahvakuulaa Hakapellonkatu 2 sessa ja oon huono herään ajoissa. Eli selitykset on valmiina, mutta ehkä jos lupaan nyt tulla niin olen myös paikalla. Ehtiihän sieltä sitten kuulaileenkin jos vielä jaksaa.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Mahtaisiko Turusta saada kasaan kimppakyytiä talvi tour de Tampereeseen parin viikon päästä? Se olis semmoinen päivän keikka.



Eikö kukaan ole kiinnostunut tamperelaisten loistavista talvipoluista?

----------


## marmar

> Eikö kukaan ole kiinnostunut tamperelaisten loistavista talvipoluista?



Kiinnostusta on, mutta käsi ei vielä siinä kunnossa, että uskaltaisi metsään mennä. 

Tapahtuman formaatti ajo-koira ja kilpparikomppania osastoineen loistava.

----------


## Lehisj

Löytyisikö huomenna lauantaina ajoseuraa kevyelle maastokruisailulle? Lähtöpaikkana vaikka Prisman tolppa klo 12.00 ja ajoaika noin 2-3 tuntia.

Huom. ei nopeille kuskeille! Säävaraus

----------


## Matti H

Sunnuntaina kello 19 suunnataan Kaarinan Hongkongilta kohti parhaita itäpolkuja. Lenkki *saattaa* muistuttaa ns. normaali-ihmisten maastopyöräilyä.

----------


## kijas

Missä kunnossa polut on? Pääseekö etenemään normaalirenkailla? Ollu taas viikon itä-suomessa...

----------


## Mika.t

MTB50+ kirjoitti maantiepuolelle näin. "Kävin aamusta  kuvarastikeikan yhteydessä  kiertelemässä  hiukan näitä   itäpuolen polkuja. Kaikki isommat  polut ovat hyvässä  ajokunnossa,  joten huomenna lauantaina  08:30  Auranlaakson ABC ja siitä   porukkalenkille." Ite koitan jaksaa paikalle.

----------


## Pave

> Löytyisikö huomenna lauantaina ajoseuraa kevyelle maastokruisailulle? Lähtöpaikkana vaikka Prisman tolppa klo 12.00 ja ajoaika noin 2-3 tuntia.
> 
> Huom. ei nopeille kuskeille! Säävaraus



Varovainen ehkä. Ei tarvitse odotella, jos en ilmesty...

----------


## Pave

> Go MTB-Turku
> 
> Yli 200 km/hlö.



x 2


Talvipolut tosiaankin timanttia, kiitokset päivän ajoporukalle!

----------


## greenman

Jeah. Keula kasvaa.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Ajoin Maskusta Kullanvuoren sivuitse lemmikkieläinhautausmaalle ja siitä pari kertaa Haunisten altaan ympäri ja takaisin hieman eri polkuja. Yhtään renkaanjälkiä ei näkynyt, mutta polut pääosin ajettavia. Pehmeimpiä kohtia ei päässyt ylämäkeen jossain Kullanvuoren lähistöllä, mutta muuten loistobaanaa. 29erilla ajaminen on kuin huijaisi jossain. Niin paljon vakaammin pyörä menee suoraan pöperössäkin. 3,5 h ajoa, josta 2,5 h lamppujen valossa. Kullanvuoren laavulle meni vahva ura ja pari lamppupääkävelijää oli poistumassa sieltä ja siinä me valoteltiin toisiamme mettän läpi vähän eri poluilta. Spooky...

----------


## china

Polut on tosiaan mahtavassa kunnossa. Huomenna lisää!

----------


## kijas

> Talvipolut tosiaankin timanttia, kiitokset päivän ajoporukalle!



Niin oli tänäänkin! Kahden päivän saldo 9h. Tänään yksi vanhempi sauvakävelijärouva pysäytti ja tokaisi että tuo olisi kivaa... Paljonkohan tollanen pyörä maksaa?

Et muutki oli ihan hyvillä fiiliksillä liikkeellä.

----------


## Pave

Mulla eilinen avantokuuri kaiveli taas kaikki sisäiset arpeutumat esiin lihaksistosta, yö ja aamu oli yhtä tuskaa. Pyörittelin kuitenkin tänään kevyen palauttavan tielenkin niin, ettei tuo edes tuntunut pyöräilyltä...  :Leveä hymy: 

Hujalantieltä näytti nousevan kohtuullisen hyvin tampattu polunpää Karevansuon suuntaan, mutta maltoin olla kokeilematta.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Hujalantieltä näytti nousevan kohtuullisen hyvin tampattu polunpää Karevansuon suuntaan, mutta maltoin olla kokeilematta.



Minä kävin tänään ajamassa tuonkin pätkän. Oli 3,5 h lenkille sattuneista poluista huonoimmasta päästä. Kullanvuoren yli tuli muutamat muutkin tuoreet maasturin jäljet, mutta en nähny ketään. Otin gps-trakin talteen. Pitää vähän tutkia mihin sen sen saisi näppärästi näkyville.

edit. Aukeekohan tää reitti?
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UT...063364f3289342

----------


## OlliR

Kiitos Matille iltalenkistä! Ensimmäinen pyörälenkki meikäläiselle tänä vuonna. Mahtavia polkuja hyvässä kelissä ja seurassa, neljä meitä oli letkassa. Lenkin varrelta löytyi kuraa ja tunkkausta, mutta yllättävän vähän.

----------


## Matti H

Juu, tolkullinen meno yllätti itsenikin. On nuo polut tosiaan mahtikunnossa!

Oikeesti, tarttis varmaan ryhtyä harrastamaan tätä maastopyöräilyä, kun on lenkeillä niin mukavaa. Täytyy vaan laittaa uusi ketju sinqulaan.

----------


## artzi

> Minä kävin tänään ajamassa tuonkin pätkän. Oli 3,5 h lenkille sattuneista poluista huonoimmasta päästä. Kullanvuoren yli tuli muutamat muutkin tuoreet maasturin jäljet, mutta en nähny ketään. Otin gps-trakin talteen. Pitää vähän tutkia mihin sen sen saisi näppärästi näkyville.
> 
> edit. Aukeekohan tää reitti?
> http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UT...063364f3289342



Toimii... sain jopa sen avautumaan omassa Oruxmapsissä. Jos haluaa jakaa niin että se on helppo useimmille (ottaa omaan laitteeseen), voisin suositella http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=svmckitukojudqmt (klikkailin vain jonkun reitin), josta saa ladattua ilman rekisteröitymistäkin. Toimii suoraan myös kännyn selaimella.

----------


## marmar

> 29erilla ajaminen on kuin huijaisi jossain. Niin paljon vakaammin pyörä menee suoraan pöperössäkin.



Samanlainen fiilis jäi, kun kävin eilen varovasti ajelemassa paikallisia lähipolkuja. Mulla ero on varmasti vielä suurempi, kun runkokin on huimasti edellistä jäykempi.

Numeroiden mukaan samanlevyidet renkaat molemmissa. 26" on IceSpiker ja 29" on teräskaapelinen Gazza Extreme (joka on muuten suomalainen). En tiedä rengasmerkin vaikutuksesta, mutta osa ajamistani poluista oli hieman pehmeitä ja silti pysyin todella hyvin pinnalla. Polkuja pahemmissa kelvien pöperöissäkin 29" menee kuin juna 26" verrattuna. Ero on yllättävän suuri. yhtenä lumisateisena päivänä piti oikein ottaa 26" alle ja kokeilla, että oliko se aurausvallin muhjussa ajaminen 26" renkailla tosiaan niin vaikeaa kuin muistelin. Olihan se.

----------


## Baas 009

Kiitoksia Matille hienosta lenkistä!
Keli oli huima, aivan toivottomankin näköiset polut olivat ihmeesti ajettavissa.
Tämä oli vanhaa kunnon talvimaastoilua, ei ollut läskejä naureskelemassa muitten ponnistuksille. Tosin paras laite eilisellä kelillä oli ilman muuta jokin ultrakevyt xc-tykki.
Vissiin tarvis reenatakin, oli meinaan semmonen kooma lenkin jälkeen ettei ihan justiin oo ollukkaan.

----------


## Matti H

> ei ollut läskejä naureskelemassa muitten ponnistuksille.



Vetäjä oli kyllä aika lihava.

Hyvinhän sulla kulki.





> 29erilla ajaminen on kuin huijaisi jossain.



On se jees niin kauan kun mennään suoraan. Kaksysi on öljytankkeri verrattuna kakskutosen vesijettiin. Lynkatkaa vapaasti.

----------


## miku80

Eihän nuo nykymuodin mukaisen geometrian omaavat 29er:t kovin kankeita pelejä ole puun kiertoon.. Kyllä silti omakohtasesti valikoituu metsään edelleen se 26" täpäri ykkösvaihtoehtona kun en pääasiassa etsi sitä "helpointa" etenemisvaihtoehtoa joka silottaisi sitä maastoa..

----------


## MTB 50+

> ...
> 
> On se jees niin kauan kun mennään suoraan. Kaksysi on öljytankkeri verrattuna kakskutosen vesijettiin. Lynkatkaa vapaasti.



Hankin ensimmäisen 29":n kymmenkunta  vuotta sitten ja nyt on kolmas  menossa. Omaan ajooni se  on erinomaisen sopiva peli. Itse kyllä muistutan muutoinkin kuin kalustolta  enemmän sitä  tankkeria kuin kettesää vesijettiä.

Miestä  myöten miekka  vyöllä   :Vink:

----------


## MTB 50+

Niin on tämä  nykyinen 29 paljon ketterämpi kuin se  ensimmäinen.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Ainakaan lumipoluilla en osannut kaivata kuin hieman 2.1":sta paksumpia kumeja. Kesällä näkee.

----------


## Matti H

Noilla omilla kaksyseillä on nyt tullut ajeltua jonkun verran ja fiilikset on samat kuin alussakin. Meno on tehokasta, isot pyörät tasoittaa polkua ja pito on julmettu. Kääntyy ne tiukkoihin mutkiinkin, pyörä on hitaassakin vauhdissa vakaa ja polkimille pysähtyminenkin on jotenkin helpompaa. 

Se, mikä mua tökkii on fiilis ja sitä ei oikein pysty selittämään. Noilla isopyörillä tuntuu siltä, että vaan istuu pyörän päällä matkustajana siinä missä pikkupyörällä tuntee olevansa yhtä pyörän ja polun kanssa ja pääsee siihen kuuluisaan flowhun (vitun hippi...). Omat kaksysit puolustaa paikaansa, Nineri ylipitkien lenkkien kulkupelinä ja Salsan kanssa vakaa meno on koirapyöräilyjutuissa pelkkää plussaa, mutta niin kauan kun pienellä rengaskoolla varustettuja fillareita saa, peruslenkkipeli on (jäykkäsinkula)kakskutonen tämän hauskuuden ja fiiliksen takia.

Jos minulla olisi vain yksi maastopyörä, se olisi silti 29" sinkula etujoustolla. Mutta eihän kenelläkään voi olla vain yhtä pyörää?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Vispe

> Minä kävin tänään ajamassa tuonkin pätkän. Oli 3,5 h lenkille sattuneista poluista huonoimmasta päästä. Kullanvuoren yli tuli muutamat muutkin tuoreet maasturin jäljet, mutta en nähny ketään. Otin gps-trakin talteen. Pitää vähän tutkia mihin sen sen saisi näppärästi näkyville.
> 
> edit. Aukeekohan tää reitti?
> http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UT...063364f3289342



Minä ja kolme muskettisoturia sieltä Kullaanvuorelta paineltiin Ajopyörän/Bikeshopin Konan testifillareilla tutkimassa montako kertaa onnistuu neljään tuntiin haukkaamaan hankeen polun sivusta :P Ei kovinkaan montaa, kivassa kunnossa oli polut pääosin, muutamaa tunkkausta lukuunottamatta. Aiempia jälkiä ei alkuiltapäivästä näkynyt juurikaan muualla kuin Haunisten altaan nurkilla. Reittinä Länsikeskuksesta Länsikeskukseen ja tuo linkitetty reitti hyvin identtisenä myös.

----------


## MTB 50+

> ...
> Jos minulla olisi vain yksi maastopyörä, se olisi silti 29" sinkula etujoustolla. Mutta eihän kenelläkään voi olla vain yhtä pyörää?



Kyllä  voi, minulla on nykyään vain yksi maastopyörä ja  se  on juuri tuo 29" peräjäykkä konkeli. Jos  nyt jotain lisää ostaisin, niin sellainen läskipyörä olisi listalla.
Tuon maastopyörän lisäksi  minulla on maantiekilpapyörä  ja  cyclocrossari  sekä  tietenkin yksi kännipyörä, jota kukaan ei varasta.

----------


## Yeti

> ...
> Se, mikä mua tökkii on fiilis ja sitä ei oikein pysty selittämään. Noilla isopyörillä tuntuu siltä, että vaan istuu pyörän päällä matkustajana siinä missä pikkupyörällä tuntee olevansa yhtä pyörän ja polun kanssa ja pääsee siihen kuuluisaan flowhun (vitun hippi...).
> ...



Minulla on ihan päinvastaiset kokemukset. Pikkupyörällä tunnen kirjaimellisesti olevani pyörän päällä ja pienikin käpy voi johtaa OTB:hen. Kaksysillä ja läskipyörällä (renkaan ulkokehä on melkein 29") on enemmän pyörän keskellä ja tuntuu siltä että saavuttaa yllä mainitun hippitilan.

Tällä hetkellä on tallissa on kaksi pyörää: 29-retkimaasturi kippuratangolla ja paksupyörä ja tällä hetkellä riittää.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Olen yrittänyt myydä kahta omaa maasturia ja pojan pieneksi jäänyttä pyörää pois, mutta laihoin tuloksin. Onneksi jotain osia on mennyt. 6 arvopyörää on liikaa varastossa, jossa olisi luontevaa säilyttää kolmea pyörää. Vielä tarttis saada läski... ja uusia -91 mallinen retkipyörä.

----------


## marmar

> Kaaduin perjantaina ja vasemman peukalon nivelsiteet repesi. Murtumia ei ole, mutta kohtalaisen kipeä on.



Nivelsiteet oli irti poikki katki. Mitään toivoa paranemisesta ilman leikkausta ei ollut. Käsi leikattu tänään. Taitaa olla tämän talven ajot ajettu  :Irvistys:

----------


## Juha Jokila

Lähtekääs ny joku mun kanssa tänne, ettei taas tartte yksin maksaa koko matkan bensoja:
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...Talvi-TdT-2013

Olen ollu tuolla vissiin kolme reissua talvella ja pari kertaa kesällä. Kyllä tamperelaiset osaa porukkalenkkejä järjestää.

----------


## MTB 50+

> Nivelsiteet oli irti poikki katki. Mitään toivoa paranemisesta ilman leikkausta ei ollut. Käsi leikattu tänään. Taitaa olla tämän talven ajot ajettu



sitkeäst vaan. maastossa sillä voi olla hankala ajaa, mutta kyllä kelvillä pärjää. alkuun viikko tai pari jollain kuntopyörällä tms:lla.
parane pian !

----------


## marmar

> sitkeäst vaan. maastossa sillä voi olla hankala ajaa, mutta kyllä kelvillä pärjää. alkuun viikko tai pari jollain kuntopyörällä tms:lla.
> parane pian !



Täytyy ruuvata alkuun lukkopolkimet kuntopyörään ja alkaa leikkimään sen wattimittarin kanssa. Parin viikon päästä kipsi vaihtuu pienempään, joka vapauttaa ranteen ehkä sitten jotain.... Liikaa ei kannata hosua, ettei erinomainen paranemisennuste kärsi.

----------


## MTB 50+

> Täytyy ruuvata alkuun lukkopolkimet kuntopyörään ja alkaa leikkimään sen wattimittarin kanssa. Parin viikon päästä kipsi vaihtuu pienempään, joka vapauttaa ranteen ehkä sitten jotain.... Liikaa ei kannata hosua, ettei erinomainen paranemisennuste kärsi.



Vaadi sellainen sahajauhokipsi. Se on kevyt eikä ala  ihan niin helpolla  haista. Lasikuitulasta on toinen vaihtoehto. Molemmat saa  itsekin puhdistettua  ja kiinnitettyä uudelleen. 

Itse  tosiaankin ajoin sulan kelin aikana  lenkkiä käsi  kipsissä ( lasikuitu ) aika-ajotangolla. Alkuun  väänsin kuntopyörällä.  Kipsinen kipsi  pehmeni  hiestä parissa  päivässä ja haisi  kuin ketun pesä.

----------


## Entropyyh

Mistäs te suurharrastajat lähdette polkuja polkemaan tuolla Impivaaran alueella?
Tänään yritettiin tutkia pallohallin takaata joitain polkuja, mutta kaikki päätyivät tavalla tai toisella hiihtoladuille.
Pyöränjälkiäkään ei näkynyt kuin yhdet Runosmäen pikkupoluilla.

----------


## makkeli

> Mistäs te suurharrastajat lähdette polkuja polkemaan tuolla Impivaaran alueella?
> Tänään yritettiin tutkia pallohallin takaata joitain polkuja, mutta kaikki päätyivät tavalla tai toisella hiihtoladuille.
> Pyöränjälkiäkään ei näkynyt kuin yhdet Runosmäen pikkupoluilla.



Tota noi. Mä ainakin olin hiihtämässä ja meinasin huitoa teitä sauvalla :Vink: 

Tästä kohtaa ainakin lähti jossain vaiheessa polku mäkien yli. Varmaan voi päästä tähän kuudella kohtisuoraan tehdyllä ladun ylityksellä.

----------


## Entropyyh

> Tota noi. Mä ainakin olin hiihtämässä ja meinasin huitoa teitä sauvalla
> 
> Tästä kohtaa ainakin lähti jossain vaiheessa polku mäkien yli. Varmaan voi päästä tähän kuudella kohtisuoraan tehdyllä ladun ylityksellä.



Taivas varjele. Parhaamme koitimme, jottemme hiihtoheimoa häiritsisi  :Hymy: 
Pitänee siis seuraavalla kerralla koittaa löytää tuolta suunnasta jokin uusi reitti (kiitos vinkistä). Kovin olivat lyhykäisiä nuo joille eksyiltiin.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Pitänee siis seuraavalla kerralla koittaa löytää tuolta suunnasta jokin uusi reitti (kiitos vinkistä). Kovin olivat lyhykäisiä nuo joille eksyiltiin.



Voihan siihen väliin tulla vähän siirtymää, mutta ainakin Haunisten altaan ympäri menee vahva polku ja jatkuu siitä Maskuun asti osittain kahtena vaihtoehtoisena reittinä. Karttalinkki oli tuossa muutama viesti takaperin.

----------


## TeKu

> Mistäs te suurharrastajat lähdette polkuja polkemaan tuolla Impivaaran alueella?
> Tänään yritettiin tutkia pallohallin takaata joitain polkuja, mutta kaikki päätyivät tavalla tai toisella hiihtoladuille.



Tästä Javenture-hallin takaa olen itse usein lähetenyt tuonne metsikköön. Tuon punaisen rastin kohdalla tuossakin tullaan ladulle, mutta ladun suoralla ylityksellä polku jatkuu ladun toisella puolella.

----------


## mijura

Olisiko tänään 20.2.2013 iltapolkijoita Itäiseen Turkuun? Ajattelin mennä etsimään reittiä veljen luo Ruskolle lentokentältä pohjoiseen. Kuivassuo nimiseen paikkaan pitäisi päästä. Itsehän en juuri polkuja vielä tunne, mutta Open Streetmapilla ajattelin avustaa. Katselin threadista, että tänä talvena oli ainakin jokseenkin samaan suuntaan joku liikkunut gps trackin mukaan.

Salibandy loppuu 17:00, joten suihkut ja kodin kautta kamojen vaihto, niin lähtö voisi olla 18:30 YO-kylästä. Toki matkalta mm Barker teatterilta Tampereentien risteykseen suuntaan mennessä on myös helppo törmätä tai voit myös ehdottaa paikkaa.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Lähtekääs ny joku mun kanssa tänne, ettei taas tartte yksin maksaa koko matkan bensoja:
> http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...Talvi-TdT-2013
> 
> Olen ollu tuolla vissiin kolme reissua talvella ja pari kertaa kesällä. Kyllä tamperelaiset osaa porukkalenkkejä järjestää.



Klo 8.15 aikaan pääsee kyytiin Turusta ja illalla takaisin.

----------


## Pikke

> Mistäs te suurharrastajat lähdette polkuja polkemaan tuolla Impivaaran alueella?
> Tänään yritettiin tutkia pallohallin takaata joitain polkuja, mutta kaikki päätyivät tavalla tai toisella hiihtoladuille.
> Pyöränjälkiäkään ei näkynyt kuin yhdet Runosmäen pikkupoluilla.



Mäkin olin aamupäivällä Tokavekaran™ kanssa ihmettelemässä ihan samaa  asiaa. Olette siis saattaneet nähdä meidän jälkiä siellä sun täällä.  Ajattelin, että olisi ollut kovinkin helppo löytää tampattuja polkuja  vaikka kuinka paljon, mutta jotenkin aina johonkin tyssäsi tai sitten  ajettiin vaan ihan pieni lenkki ja palattiin taas samaan paikkaan. Likka  kiroili niin, että metsä raikasi, mutta tulipahan ainakin ulkoiltua ja  oltua pyörän päällä piiiitkän tauon jälkeen. Ehkä se tästä iloksi  muuttuu. Kaikesta huolimatta vekara oli sitä mieltä, että voisihan sitä  useamminkin käydä ajamassa ja kaipaili jälleen junnulenkkejä.

----------


## Mika.t

Mä voisin lauantaina lähteä näyttämään impparin polkuja. Ajattelin vaihteeksi käydä siellä lenkillä.

----------


## Frank

Hei te pyöräilijät, tulkaa tänne Itään. Täällä on teille polkuja eikä tarvii välittää laduista  :Vink: 
Harmittaa kun olis lomaa ja hyvät kelit mutta ei viitsi lähteä ajamaan kun flunssan jälkeiset vielä painavat hiukan päälle.

----------


## Pikke

No me oltiin Impparissa siksi, että vein autoni huoltoon Rieskalähteentielle. Tarttee varmaan tulla ihmettelemään niitä itäpuolenkin polkuja. Ehkä seuraavaksi kuitenkin ajellaan näitä ihan omia polkuja täällä.

Kunto on muuten järkyttävän huono, mutta mitä muutakaan voi odottaa, jos ei tee mitään.

----------


## MTB 50+

Torstain porukkalenkki meni mainiosti. Mukana olivat mää, itte ja vielä minä. Polut ovat nyt parhaimmillaan. Metsään kannattaa nyt mennä.

----------


## Pave

Ajelin Jäkärlän polkuja sen, mitä WXC 2.2 renkaiden päällä olleella valottomalla pyörällä ennen pimeän tuloa pystyin ja ehdin. Keskiosan polut jäivät vielä kartoittamatta:



Uimakuopan ympäristössä (ja auratuilla metsäteiden päälinjoilla) pysyy polulla kuka tahansa, mutta tästä kauemmaksi mentäessä polut vaativat tarkkaa ajoa ja kuskilta kokemusta. Nousuissa tahtoo pinta murtua, joten menee helposti tunkkaamiseksi, kuten pätkivästä käyrästä voi päätellä.

Normireittien joukossa oli aivan tuolla etelässä lisänä muutama ylimääräinen mönkkäriura, jotka kantoivat pakkasen jäljiltä, mutta menevät ajokelvottomaksi, mikäli konevoima käy niitä uudestaan mylläämässä. Paluuperät johtivat yleensä joko liian pehmeälle ajokelvottomalle uralle, pihaan tai tien laitaan. Osa näistä oli sellaisia, että alamäkeen pystyi ajamaan, mutta takaisin pääuralle paluu meni tunkkaamiseksi. Samoin kertaalleen yhteen suuntaan ajettu ura saattoi mennä hankalaksi, kun siitä oli pakkasen kovettama pinta jo mennessä rikottu. Esim. Rajakalliolle nousu etelästä pääosin tunkaten juuri tuon pinnan murtumisen ja kapean uran takia, fättiksellä olisi ehkä voinut nousta.

 Pahkalaukkaatieltä tulevalta hyvin auratulta metsäautotieltä oli aurattu haara myös pohjoiseen, pellon laitaan, mutta tuossa pohja oli petollisen upottava kapealle renkaalle.

Katotaas, saanko huomenna aikaiseksi loppujen urien koluamisen...

----------


## Ropples

Oisko kellään fiveten freerider (tai impact) kenkiä kokoluokassa 42-43 sovitettavaksi turun alueella? Hankalaa ostaa kun ei löydy kivijalkakaupoista edes sovitettavaksi..

----------


## Pave

Eilisen jäljiltä pari polkua lisää Jäkärlästä. Jäi vieläkin kesken, meni takakiekosta pinna...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Pikke

> Hei te pyöräilijät, tulkaa tänne Itään. Täällä on teille polkuja eikä tarvii välittää laduista 
> Harmittaa kun olis lomaa ja hyvät kelit mutta ei viitsi lähteä ajamaan kun flunssan jälkeiset vielä painavat hiukan päälle.



Jos hän viitsii ilmoittaa, kun keuhkot kestävät ajamisen, niin voitaisiin mennä hiipimislenkille. Jookos kookos?

----------


## MTB 50+

Kävin ajamassa  noita Paven polkuja  Maariassa. Isot pääpolut  ovat todella mainiossa kunnossa ja  matkalat noukin myös kuvarastin. Aamulenkkiä tuli kaikkiaan n. 5 h, josta idässä vain Vakken pikis  ja Järvenkierto. Muuallakin näyttää polkua  nyt riittävän.

----------


## Frank

> Jos hän viitsii ilmoittaa, kun keuhkot kestävät ajamisen, niin voitaisiin mennä hiipimislenkille. Jookos kookos?



Huomenna olis nättiä keliä luvassa ja lunssakin alkaa hellittämään joten vois vaikka muutaman tunnin pyörähdellä poluilla hiipimisvauhdilla. Kello 10.00 Prisman tolpalta.

----------


## Pikke

*kops päätetty*

Mun kuntoni on tosiaan entistäkin huonompi, niin että paljon vaatetta sitten päälle, ettei sulle tule vilu...

----------


## Hel02

Liityn myös seuraan klo 10 tolpalta.

----------


## lynxlynx

Hiipimisvauhdit teillä on näemmä päällä kilometrikisasta päätellen.  :Leveä hymy:  Joutu tänään oikein urakoimaan ettei homma ratkea liian aikaisin  :Hymy:

----------


## greenman

Noo. Me vähän ootellaan säälistä perässä tulijoita. :P

----------


## Mika.t

Mä tuun kans tolpalle. Ellei sitten jotain kummallista estettä tule.

----------


## peippo

Raahaudun myös väsyneenä ja raihnaisena paikalle hiippailemaan. Jalassa tulee olemaan koon 42-43 Fiveten Impactit.

----------


## MTB 50+

Aamun ajolenkin jälkeen kävin rvan kanssa  kävelemässä Järven ympäri vastapäivää. Ensin  Rantatiellä  Frankin ryhmä käntyi juuri edestämme  Ristikallion koulun suuntaan. Komean näköinen letka.
Sitten China tuli vastaan uimalaitoksen paikkeilla. Vesijohtolinjan kohdalla  tuli vastaan minulle  tunnistamattomaksi jäänyt partainen kuski ja vielä  Hiekkarannalla  pari kuskia  piti tauko rantakivillä.

Pyöräilijöitä  riittää, hienoa !

----------


## hullukoira

Avasin edellispäivänä talven maastoajokauden, eikä sieltä metsästä tänäänkään pystynyt poissa olemaan. Polut on tosiaankin huikeassa kunnossa. Bongasin aamupäivällä melko tuoreen näköiset tunkkausjäljet Piikkiön pappilan takaa ja jos oikein tunnistin, niin rengastuksena kuskilla oli ollut Ice spiker pro. Tunnustaako kukaan? 
Vesitornin takaa löytyi mukavan leveää polkua:

----------


## Frank

> Aamun ajolenkin jälkeen kävin rvan kanssa  kävelemässä Järven ympäri vastapäivää. Ensin  Rantatiellä  Frankin ryhmä käntyi juuri edestämme  Ristikallion koulun suuntaan. Komean näköinen letka.
> Sitten China tuli vastaan uimalaitoksen paikkeilla. Vesijohtolinjan kohdalla  tuli vastaan minulle  tunnistamattomaksi jäänyt partainen kuski ja vielä  Hiekkarannalla  pari kuskia  piti tauko rantakivillä.
> Pyöräilijöitä  riittää, hienoa !



Olisit hihkassu niin oltais jääty turisemaan.

10 kuskia lähti tolpalta todella komeaan keliin. Polut parhautta ja seurakin vallan mukavaa. Kierrettiin ihan peruspolkuja Pääskyvuori-vakke-Litsa-Lauste akselilla. 

Törmättiin myös erääseen väärällä jalalla sängystä nousseeseen koiran ulkoiluttajaan pariinkin kertaan. Ensi ajettiin Jaaninojan laaksossa perässä kun ei väistänyt vaikka meidän huomasi kyllä. Jatkoi suoraan ja me käänyttiin aidan viertä ylös. Tuli sitten sivulta mäen päällä ja käveli suoraan eteen, vaikka olisi voinut odottaa sen sekunnin että koko letka pääsee ohi. Vielä vakkella törmättiin kerran Y-risteuyksessä. Hän tuli suoraan meitä vastaan je me käänyttiin toiselle polulle. Eikä taaskaan odottanut vaan katkaisi letkan. Siinä tuli sitten pientä sananvaihtoa. 
Onneksi loput kävelijät pelastivat päivän olemalla iloisia ja kohteliaita, mehän olemme aina kohtelijaita kävelijöitä kohtaan.

----------


## Mika.t

Kivaa sunnuntaiajelua=) Tälle äkäpussille vois suositella kaalimatoa. Niillä on nyt toimituskulut vaan 1.90 ja huomaamattomat paketit =)

----------


## TeKu

> Vesijohtolinjan kohdalla  tuli vastaan minulle  tunnistamattomaksi jäänyt partainen kuski...



Onko vesijohtolinja siinä pitkospuiden paikkeilla, jossa hiihtolatu laskee mäeltä järvelle? Itse ainakin ajelin siinä parta huurussa ja muistan, että pariskunta tuli niillä nurkilla vastaan.  :Hymy: 
Muuten kävelijöitä näkyi järven kierroksella yllättävän vähän, kun teidän? lisäksi ei tainnut näkyä kuin yksi koiran ulkoiluttaja. Hiihtäjiä järven jäällä meni lähes katkeamattomana letkana.

----------


## Pikke

Mää oon taas niin onnellinen! P*ska kunto, mutta loistava lenkki!

----------


## peruspertti

Loistava lenkki! Kiitos  :Hymy:

----------


## Mika.t

> Mää oon taas niin onnellinen! P*ska kunto, mutta loistava lenkki!



Tästä ei voi muutakun parantaa =)

----------


## MTB 50+

> Onko vesijohtolinja siinä pitkospuiden paikkeilla, jossa hiihtolatu laskee mäeltä järvelle? Itse ainakin ajelin siinä parta huurussa ja muistan, että pariskunta tuli niillä nurkilla vastaan. 
> Muuten kävelijöitä näkyi järven kierroksella yllättävän vähän, kun teidän? lisäksi ei tainnut näkyä kuin yksi koiran ulkoiluttaja. Hiihtäjiä järven jäällä meni lähes katkeamattomana letkana.



Juuri  siitä vedettiin aikoinaan vesijohto Mustavuoren säiliöltä järven pohjaa pitkin Littoisten vesilaitokselle. Pitkokset siihen tehtiin ehkä kolmisen  vuotta  sitten.
Rva ja minä siinä tallusteltiin. 
Hieman mekin kummastelimme kävelijöiden vähäistä määrää, kaikki olivat joko suksilla tai  pyörällä liikeellä.

----------


## MTB 50+

> ... Bongasin aamupäivällä melko tuoreen näköiset tunkkausjäljet Piikkiön pappilan takaa ja jos oikein tunnistin, niin rengastuksena kuskilla oli ollut Ice spiker pro. Tunnustaako kukaan?



Taisivat olla  minun jäljet. Tässä yksi aamu harhailin silläkin suunnalla.

----------


## kijas

Täs ois tää mun uusin julkaisu:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9CAGC1ak2M

----------


## Pave

Se nyt on vaan tyhmää.

Erä-Veikkojen metsästysmaja - Juvankoski - Oripää - Riihikoski - Aura - Lieto as - Paattinen - Moisio - Yli-Maaria.

Maastovälityksellä.

Onneksi keli oli paska!  :Cool:

----------


## peruspertti

Kilometrejä kymmenen vaiko enemmän?

----------


## Pave

> Kilometrejä kymmenen vaiko enemmän?



85,2, 4:12:58. Pölöjää, ei kestä perberi.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## peruspertti

> 85,2, 4:12:58. Pölöjää, ei kestä perberi.



joko tuhat helmikuulle  :Vink:  Kohta saa jo ajella seuraavan satasenkin  :Hymy:

----------


## Pave

> joko tuhat helmikuulle  Kohta saa jo ajella seuraavan satasenkin



Huo... Ei kun siis tänään täyttynee 1,3k. Alkaa vähitellen puuduttaa...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Juice

Tuli ajeltua tossa aamusella parntunnin lenkura, hienosti oli pakkanen kovettanut polkuja. Koska keli oli ja on mitä parahin, niin pitihän sitä mennen tullen ajella pitkänsalmen jäällä, oli mielenkiintoista huomata kuinka ihmisiä huvitti tai jopa kummastutti polkumakone merenjäällä. Lähestulkoon kaikki vastaantulijat ja ohitettavat antoivat tietä, ja kun vielä kiitti nätisti niin aina sai mukavan hymyn kyytipojaksi. Paljon oli fillarinrenkaan jälkiä maastossa, joten on siellä tainnut joku muukin ajella. Oma fillarointi on taas jäänyt talviaikana melko pineksi, koska lasten harrastukset ja työ vie suuren osan ajasta, tosin taitaa olla osittain myös saamattomuutta. Noin kun ottaa pyörän muutaman kuukauden seisonnan jälkeen varastosta, niin pitäisi varmaan tarkastella säätöjä sillä keula ainakin oli tänään melkosen jäykkä. No ei kai sitten muuta kun pajalle ja lisää ajoa.
Mukavaa kevättä kaikille!

----------


## artzi

> Huo... Ei kun siis tänään täyttynee 1,3k. Alkaa vähitellen puuduttaa...



Sulla on jo 4,827586206896552 x mun kilometrit. Kyllä pitääkin puuduttaa. Mutta tän viikon vapaat pitkästä aikaa turkusessa, jos vaikka ajais muutaman kilometrin. Pääsee ajamaan ihan kuutamolla.    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## greenman

Pave painaa ihan omassa luokassaan, onse kova. 
2,49 x mun kilsat, vaikka itseltä on jäänyt vain 2 päivää kokonaan ilman ajoa.

Heijaa heijaa.

----------


## marmar

> Pave painaa ihan omassa luokassaan, onse kova. 
> 2,49 x mun kilsat, vaikka itseltä on jäänyt vain 2 päivää kokonaan ilman ajoa.
> 
> Heijaa heijaa.



Näin on. Mun loukkaantuminen leikkasi ikävästi mun kilsoja, mutta  Pave puolustaa silti sinnikäästi hurjalla saldolla meidän kärkipaikkaa. Meinasin koittaa pikkuhiljaa hilata itseni takaisin keskiarvon yläpuolelle. Yhdellä kädellä ajoa koitin tänään ja onnistui sekin jotenkin. Ainakin piristi mieltä jos ei muuta.

----------


## Pikke

Aijuu, marmarille !

----------


## bomba

Onko kilometrikisasta mahdollista vetäytyä pois? Mystinen sairastelu on tehokkaasti estänyt kaiken ylimääräisen hikiliikunnan harrastamisen, ja mun saldoksi on jäänyt vain kevyet työmatkapyöräilyt. Tänään fysioterapeutti kehotti lopettamaan työmatka-ajelutkin, ainakin vähäksi aikaa, koemielessä. Ei sairastelun takia, vaan siksi kun selkä on ihan romupaskana.

Seuraavat  viikot koitan siis kulkea kävellen töihin ja kouluun. Siitä vaan ei tuossa kisassa kukaan hyödy mitään. (Paitsi kilpailevat joukkueet tietysti...)

----------


## marmar

> Seuraavat  viikot koitan siis kulkea kävellen töihin ja kouluun. Siitä vaan ei tuossa kisassa kukaan hyödy mitään. (Paitsi kilpailevat joukkueet tietysti...)



Muakin harmittaa tuo että kävelykilometrejä ei hyväksytä. Mun mielestä kaikki lihasvoimin taitettu pitäisi hyväksyä. Kai se aika pian selviää alkaako pahenemaan vai paranemaan, kun kävelee. Ei kai tämä niin haudanvakavaa ole. 2-kaveria viikon rampana ja silti 60 km johtoasema. Pave ja Lehis urakoineet kunnolla. Minä en ainakaan osannut alkuun arvata, että olisimme vielä kuukauden päästä 10% johdossa ja yli 50% edellä tehosarjan kolmossijaa.

Kävin tänään ulkoiluttamassa kuvarastin perässä pyörää 33 km. Teki pelkästään hyvää kädelle pieni liikunta ja lämpökäsittely (hanska ei mene kipsin päälle, joten sormet paljaana). Selkä ja takapuoli hieman kovilla, kun veivaa yhdellä kädellä tuollaisia matkoja. Sellaine fiilis jäi, ettei kipsi estä millän lailla ajamista, eikä ajaminen haittaa paranemista, vaan pikemminkin päinvastoin. Jos tiukaksi menee ja uusi kipsi ei ratkaise ongelmaa, niin hankin ja ruuvaan sen aika-ajotangon kiinni  :Vink:  Tosin kaatumiseen ei ole varaa. 

Maastonastakumit, maastopaineilla autioilla kelveillä tuntui kyllä turvallisemmalta, kuin käveleminen autolta kirurgisen sairaalan ovelle, kun ulkona oli hieman heikosti hiekoitettu väylä.

Tän tekstin kirjoittaminen sattui käteen enemmän, kuin tuo 33 km lenkki. Käsi ei tykkää paikallaanolosta, saatikka näppiksen naputtelusta.

----------


## MTB 50+

> ...
> 
> Kävi Sellaine fiilis jäi, ettei kipsi estä millän lailla ajamista, eikä ajaminen haittaa paranemista, vaan pikemminkin päinvastoin. Jos tiukaksi menee ja uusi kipsi ei ratkaise ongelmaa, niin hankin ja ruuvaan sen aika-ajotangon kiinni  Tosin kaatumiseen ei ole varaa. 
> 
> ...
> .



Kyllä  kipsillä ajaa voi, olen sitä harrastanut aika paljon. Minulla on hyllyssä sellaiset normaalitankoon kiinnitettävät  aika-ajokahvat. Jos tarvitset niitä, tai toista niistä lainaksi, niin ilmoita. Itse käytän niitä vain kipsin tai lastan kanssa ja juuri nyt ovat molemmat kädet kohtuullisen hejiä  :Vink:

----------


## Tonait

> Täs ois tää mun uusin julkaisu:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9CAGC1ak2M



Hyvä video. Millä pyörällä ajat? En tunne nuit pyöriä mitenkään erityisen hyvin vaikka suht selvästi pyörä näkyykin.
Toiv. sais ite ostettua pyörän mahd. pian niin pääsisi tutustumaan Turun maastoihin. Hyviltä reiteiltä näytti kyllä videossa.

----------


## miku80

näyttää olevan Pivot Mach 5.7 hiilikuituna...

----------


## Frank

Ajoissa liikkeellä:
Onkos joku menossa GoExpo-messuille? Jos vaikka kyydissä pääsis polttoainekuluja tasaamaan.

----------


## kijas

> Millä pyörällä ajat?



 Joo Miku katto oikein, Mach 5,7 carbon. Hyvä pyörä mutta suht arvokas. Vesalla oli allaan Commencal Meta 55:nen. Jos satutaan samoille lenkeille ni voit halutessas testaa pyörää.

----------


## greenman

Jokos täällä on voivoteltu, että Nemesis no 1. aka Moto on käynyt mellastamassa järvenkiertoreitillä? Voi, Voi.

----------


## Matti H

Missä moto on touhunnu?

----------


## greenman

Apokalyptinen näky tuli vastaan uimarannan ja järvelän välisellä osuudella. Siinä lintujorpakon tienoilla. Tuho ei kovin laajaa, jos ei jää tuohon. Vaikutti tuoreelta.

----------


## SuperD

Sunnuntaina siitä ajettiin ohi. Kyllä siitä läpi pääsi ajamaan mutta kovin oli aukea aukea

----------


## greenman

No hyvä, jos on noinkin kauan ollut jo metsä nurin. Voisi uskaltaa toivoa, että ei laajene. Tosin ihmetyttää miksi on vedetty luontopolulta metsä sileäksi.

----------


## MTB 50+

Muistelen nähneeni ja tänne linkanneeni Liedon kaavan viime  vuonna ja sen mukaan siihen  ja  aika  isolle alueelle siihen ympäristöön aloitetaan pientaloalueen rakentaminen. Toivottavasti muistan väärin ja se oli vain paha  uni, mutta ...

----------


## esah

Liedon kunnan sivuilta - Kaavoitus; löytyy suunnitelmaa

----------


## miku80

JÄRVELÄ ( 13 - 14 )
Alue on merkitty yleiskaavassa selvitysalueeksi, jonka
soveltuvuus pysyvään tai loma-asutukseen ja ympäristöystävälliseen
työpaikkarakentamiseen selvitetään. Alueelle
kohdistuu merkittävää virkistyspainetta. Alueen kaava on
tarkoitus laatia vuosien 2013-14 aikana.

----------


## Suvanto

> Apokalyptinen näky tuli vastaan uimarannan ja järvelän välisellä osuudella. Siinä lintujorpakon tienoilla. Tuho ei kovin laajaa, jos ei jää tuohon. Vaikutti tuoreelta.



Lauantaina oli masiina pistämässä paikkaa matalaksi, kun ajelin siitä...

----------


## Ulla

Hieno juttu Yetistä Fillarilehdessä!

----------


## Shamus

> Apokalyptinen näky tuli vastaan uimarannan ja järvelän välisellä osuudella. Siinä lintujorpakon tienoilla. Tuho ei kovin laajaa, jos ei jää tuohon. Vaikutti tuoreelta.



Viime sunnuntaina ajoin siitä läpi...
http://youtu.be/Cf0d4pdoMcE

3min 50sec kohdalla

----------


## Matti H

Sunnuntaicyclot ajettaneen maastossa, kun suurempaa lumimyräkkää ei pitäisi olla tiedossa. Hongkong, kello 19, hidas vauhti ja niin edelleen.

----------


## Pave

> Ajoissa liikkeellä:
> Onkos joku menossa GoExpo-messuille? Jos vaikka kyydissä pääsis polttoainekuluja tasaamaan.



Mahdollisesti, mutta jos menen, niin kiskoilla.

----------


## marmar

> Viime sunnuntaina ajoin siitä läpi...
> http://youtu.be/Cf0d4pdoMcE
> 
> 3min 50sec kohdalla



Vähän samannäköistä jälkeä oli Kuusistossakin mun suosikkipolulla, kun kävin viikko sitten kävelemässä. Jäljistä päätellen on mörkö käynyt jo joku kuukausi takaperin. Uuden tien alta on osan matkaa metsä kaadettu jo. Maastopyöräilijän elintila pienenee.

----------


## Pikke

Tää on messuilla sekä la että su, koska Tokavekara™ osallistuu BMX-racingin näytöskisoihin.

----------


## Mika.t

Mulla soi hääkellot goexpojen aikaan. On tässä vielä viikko aikaa karata  :Hymy:  
Viikonloppuna mitään päivälenkkejä?

----------


## Matti H

> Vähän samannäköistä jälkeä oli Kuusistossakin mun suosikkipolulla, kun kävin viikko sitten kävelemässä. Jäljistä päätellen on mörkö käynyt jo joku kuukausi takaperin. Uuden tien alta on osan matkaa metsä kaadettu jo. Maastopyöräilijän elintila pienenee.



Missä tämä tuho sitten on?

----------


## SuperD

> Viikonloppuna mitään päivälenkkejä?



https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.n...75640759_n.jpg

----------


## Mika.t

> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.n...75640759_n.jpg



Oletko menossa?

----------


## greenman

> Sunnuntaicyclot ajettaneen maastossa, kun suurempaa lumimyräkkää ei pitäisi olla tiedossa. Hongkong, kello 19, hidas vauhti ja niin edelleen.



Äh. Menee kyllä niin pahasti ristiin omat systeemit cyclosunnuntaiden kanssa, että ihan ahistaa. Ehkä jo ensikerralla napsahtaa.

----------


## Matti H

> Äh. Menee kyllä niin pahasti ristiin omat systeemit cyclosunnuntaiden kanssa, että ihan ahistaa. Ehkä jo ensikerralla napsahtaa.



Kaksi seuraavaa sunnuntaita jää mulla väliin. Töitä.

----------


## Pikke

Hyi kamala, mitä pakkasta on taas luvassa! Hyvä puoli tietenkin se, että polut pysyy kunnossa, mutta silti...hyrrr.

----------


## greenman

> Kaksi seuraavaa sunnuntaita jää mulla väliin. Töitä.



Luonnollisesti. Mulla olisi kaksi seuraavaa talvilomaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Frank

Mulla jää viikonlopun ajot väliin, fillari osina ja yks ruuvi pitää saada ensin auki ja sitten hommata uus. Pari holkkia pitää hankkia ja tiedä vielä mitä muuta tulee vastaan.

----------


## Lehisj

> Mulla soi hääkellot goexpojen aikaan. On tässä vielä viikko aikaa karata  
> Viikonloppuna mitään päivälenkkejä?



Voisin lähteä taas huomenna (la) kyykyttämään itseäni ja Littoisten polkuja. Eli jos Mika nappaa, niin laita viestiä ja lähdetään Prisman tolpalta 12.00.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Odottelin päivän sohjon kovettumista ja kävin äsken ajamassa Maskun montuilta Haunisten altaalle ja takaisin. Alkanut pakkanen oli kovettanut polkua jo riittävästi ja ajo sujui 98 %:sti. Joku kuusikko oli alkumatkalla vieläsuojan puolella, mutta takaisin tullessa ajettavan kova. Jonkin verran oli Haunisissa jääpaikkoja ja kesärenkailla meni vähän sipsutellen. Pääosin uralla oli paljon mikrotärinää, koska kävelijät olivat tehneet kuoppia pehmeään aikaan ja nyt ne oli jäätyneet - eh... kuopille. Huomenna pitäisi siis olla hyvä ajopäivä.

----------


## marmar

> Missä tämä tuho sitten on?



Juopinkrotin ja hiihtomajan välissä.  Tulevan läntisen  ohikulkutien alta kaadettu metsää aika pitkältä  matkalta.

----------


## MTB 50+

Nyt oli polut kunnolla jäässä. Lähtieessä oli -14C ja palattessa -16C tässä kotipellolla. Littoinen, Maaria, Halinen, Lauste. Mainio ajokeli, mutta aurinko lämmittää nyt nopeasti, joten äkkiä poluille siitä surfailemasta!

----------


## Lehisj

> Voisin lähteä taas huomenna (la) kyykyttämään itseäni ja Littoisten polkuja. Eli jos Mika nappaa, niin laita viestiä ja lähdetään Prisman tolpalta 12.00.



Kun kukaan ei ole ilmottautunut mukaan lenkile klo 12, niin taitaa mahdollinen lenkille lähtö peruuntua/viivästyä ainakin klo 14 pakkasen ja yleisen velttouden vuoksi.

----------


## Matti H

Olipas polut! 35 mm renkaat 4,5 bar paineilla toimivat täydellisesti, maantiekahvat ja lobster-hanskat aika paljon huonommin. Kiersin Lausteen, Jaaninojan ja Littoistenjärven kautta itäpolut aika kattavasti. 1 h 40 min riitti siihen, että poljin itseltäni shokkidietin heikentämät jalat alta.

Maistuipa pyöräily pitkästä, pitkästä aikaa valoisallakin. Lisää.

----------


## Mika.t

> Kun kukaan ei ole ilmottautunut mukaan lenkile klo 12, niin taitaa mahdollinen lenkille lähtö peruuntua/viivästyä ainakin klo 14 pakkasen ja yleisen velttouden vuoksi.



Mulla meni tää kokonaan ohi. Käväisin Hirvensalon dh radalla. Kolme kertaa laskin reitin alas. Huomenna lähden koittamaan lukkopolkimia. Saas nähä meneekö ne takas varastoon =)

----------


## peruspertti

> Olipas polut! 35 mm renkaat 4,5 bar paineilla toimivat täydellisesti, maantiekahvat ja lobster-hanskat aika paljon huonommin. Kiersin Lausteen, Jaaninojan ja Littoistenjärven kautta itäpolut aika kattavasti. 1 h 40 min riitti siihen, että poljin itseltäni shokkidietin heikentämät jalat alta.
> 
> Maistuipa pyöräily pitkästä, pitkästä aikaa valoisallakin. Lisää.



Olis pitänyt kai mennä polkuja. Pyörätiet oli aika mielenkiintoisessa kunnossa. Marathon wintereisä ei oikein meinannut pito riittää muhkuraisessa umpijäässä. Loppumatkasta tuulikin meinas jo viedä miestä.

----------


## Lehisj

> Mulla meni tää kokonaan ohi. Käväisin Hirvensalon dh radalla. Kolme kertaa laskin reitin alas. Huomenna lähden koittamaan lukkopolkimia. Saas nähä meneekö ne takas varastoon =)



Ei haittaa mitään Mika. Olin kahden jälkeen ajelemassa itäpuolen polkuja itsekseni, mitä nyt lyhyesti ajettiin Yetin kanssa yhdessä Vakken pikistä hetken aikaa. Lumimyräkän johdosta ei ajaminen ollut enää loppuvaiheessa mitään herkkua, varsinkaan ilman laseja. Ja pirullisesti lumi peitti jäiset kohdat, joten Jaaninojan liepeillä tuli taas vaihteeksi nupattua ja telottua molemmat polvet.

Jos pitäisi MTB-Turun menestystä Talviajokilometrikisassa tärkeänä, niin kannattaisi jättää nämä maastoräpellykset väliin. Tänäänkin tuli vajaassa kahdessa tunniksi saldoksi n. 28 km, kun kelvilenkillä olisi samassa ajassa tullut plakkariin ainakin 50 km.

----------


## marmar

> Ja pirullisesti lumi peitti jäiset kohdat, joten Jaaninojan liepeillä tuli taas vaihteeksi nupattua ja telottua molemmat polvet.
> 
> Jos pitäisi MTB-Turun menestystä Talviajokilometrikisassa tärkeänä, niin kannattaisi jättää nämä maastoräpellykset väliin. Tänäänkin tuli vajaassa kahdessa tunniksi saldoksi n. 28 km, kun kelvilenkillä olisi samassa ajassa tullut plakkariin ainakin 50 km.



Toivottavasti ei käynyt pahemmin. Kilometrikisan johto ei kyllä kestä enää kolmatta sairastumista/loukkaantumista. Takaa-ajajat on vauhdissa ja johto hupenee uhkaavasti. No toivottavasti ajo helpottuu uuden kipsin/lastan kanssa ja pääsen ensiviikolla ajamaan vähän pidempää lenkkiä.  Ei oikein kunto kestä pitkää ajotaukoa. Onhan se johtoasema paljon makeampi, kun osa ajetuista kilometreistä on polkua.

----------


## kijas

Onko tietoa latujen kunnosta Impparissa? Kannattaako lähteä?

----------


## Sportiva

Moikka!
eilen aamulla oli varsin neitseelliset ladut- kone oli käynyt kiertämässä aamuyöstä. Tosin oli kovahko pinta- mutta luisto kohtuulinen. Jos vanhat merkit paikkaansa pitävät, sunnuntaihin mennessä ladut ovat mössöä -ainakin vapaan osalta, sillä latujen tallaajia riittää kyllä. Lumisade edessautaa huonoa luistoa, mutta kyllä sillä kuntoa kehitää ja takuuvarmasti on raskasta. Eli riippu kummalla tavalla hiihdät. Pertsa varma valinta, urat on auki. Vapaalla hiihdät mössössä ja kohotat kuntoa. Latujen kunnonhan voi tarkistaa netistä- ehkä tiesiktin ts turku.fi/liikuntapaikat /latuinfo.
yt
sportiva68

----------


## MTB 50+

Ulkona on nyt  mainio keli hiihdellä latujen ulkopuolella. 5 ... 15  cm pehmää uutta  lunta ja  alla  kova hankikanto. Suksin aamulla varhain Littoinen-Nunna-Piikkiö ja takaisin peltoja ja pusikkoja pitkin. Alla oli  Peltosen pitkät ja leveät eräsukset, mutta  kyllä siellä  varmaan tavallisilla  pertsasuksillakin  hyvin pärjää.

----------


## Matti H

Saattaapa hyvinkin olla, että sunnuntaicycloissa ei tänään pahemmin poluille eksytä. Tietty maastolenkillä saisi tunkata oikein sydämensä kyllyydestä.

----------


## bomba

Eilen bongattu neljä maastokuskia ajelemassa latuja pitkin Länsikeskuksen liepeillä. Oliko meikäläisiä, tunnustaako joku? Minusta nuo ladulla ajelut voisi oikeasti jättää väliin. Turhaa pahaa verta syntyy.

----------


## MTB 50+

> Eilen bongattu neljä maastokuskia ajelemassa latuja pitkin Länsikeskuksen liepeillä. Oliko meikäläisiä, tunnustaako joku? Minusta nuo ladulla ajelut voisi oikeasti jättää väliin. Turhaa pahaa verta syntyy.



voi elämän kevät, ei kukaan oikea maastopyöräilijä voi olla noin tollo. Eihän?

----------


## Yeti

> Ulkona on nyt  mainio keli hiihdellä latujen ulkopuolella. 5 ... 15  cm pehmää uutta  lunta ja  alla  kova hankikanto. Suksin aamulla varhain Littoinen-Nunna-Piikkiö ja takaisin peltoja ja pusikkoja pitkin. Alla oli  Peltosen pitkät ja leveät eräsukset, mutta  kyllä siellä  varmaan tavallisilla  pertsasuksillakin  hyvin pärjää.



Juu, oli oikein mukava. Onneksi kevät ei tule vielä.

----------


## fillaristi

> Juu, oli oikein mukava. Onneksi kevät ei tule vielä.



Kyllähän se kevät tulee samaa vauhtia ku aina, mut lumet lähtee vasta toukokuussa...

----------


## Lehisj

No niin olivat perhanan pääkaupunkiseutulaiset tilanneet tänne Lounais-Suomeen viikonlopuksi kunnon lumimyräkän, jotta voivat ottaa Talvikilometrikisan johtopaikan. Itsekin olin suunnitellut ajavani tänään kunnon kelvilenkin, mutta niin se kutistui 38 kilometriin suunnitellun seitsemänkympin sijaan ylipehmeillä reiteillä.

Nyt pojat ajoa, niin otetaan taas johtopaikka takaisin.

----------


## KriHa

> Onko tietoa latujen kunnosta Impparissa? Kannattaako lähteä?



Impparista Turun ladun majalle oli pertsan latu olosuhteisiin nähden hyvässä kunnossa, Impparissa keli oli sitten enemmän mömmömmöötä.

----------


## Pave

> No niin olivat perhanan pääkaupunkiseutulaiset tilanneet tänne Lounais-Suomeen viikonlopuksi kunnon lumimyräkän, jotta voivat ottaa Talvikilometrikisan johtopaikan. Itsekin olin suunnitellut ajavani tänään kunnon kelvilenkin, mutta niin se kutistui 38 kilometriin suunnitellun seitsemänkympin sijaan ylipehmeillä reiteillä.
> 
> Nyt pojat ajoa, niin otetaan taas johtopaikka takaisin.



On se varmaankin ollut saakelin nolo paikka kilpapyöräilyseuralle, että tällainen yhdellä ratakuskilla viritetty, lähinnä työmatkapyöräilijöistä koostuva sekalainen poppoo, joista vielä yhdellä lääkärin ajokielto päällä melkein alusta asti ja toisella kipsi kädessä, pääsi kyykyttämään noinkin pitkään...  :Vink: 

Omalta osaltani on pakko potkaista välillä koipea vähän suoremmaksi, kuukauden hevoskuuri vaatii veronsa.  :Sarkastinen: 
Pitäisi ainakin rempata noita vaihteellisia pyöriä ajokuntoon, kenties jopa laittaa cycloon nastat alle, jottei antaisi kalustolla ihan niin paljoa tasoitusta.
Pakko silti myöntää, että välillä on tullut yllätettyä itsensä noilla alivälitteisillä notkusinkuloilla. Napit korvissa kun on keskittynyt radion antiin, niin maisemat ovat vaihtuneet pidemmilläkin lenkeillä miltei huomaamatta.

----------


## Matti H

Cyclot ajettiin varsin rapsakassa kelissä teitä pitkin. Kiristyvä pakkanen loi peltoaukeille maagista tunnelmaa. Varpaat kyllä jäätyivät, lauhoihin keleihin tottuneena tuli varustauduttua turhan kevyesti. Ei mitään Beck Weathers-tyyppistä settiä sentään, vaikka suihkukaan ei tuntoa ole palauttanut.

----------


## kijas

> Impparista Turun ladun majalle oli pertsan latu olosuhteisiin nähden hyvässä kunnossa, Impparissa keli oli sitten enemmän mömmömmöötä.



No kävin kuitenkin varoituksista huolimatta hiihtämässä vapaata juurikin impparissa. Ihan hyvin se meni jos ei ollu kiire mihinkään. Törmäsin jopa yhteen tuttuunkin!

----------


## marmar

> On se varmaankin ollut saakelin nolo paikka kilpapyöräilyseuralle, että tällainen yhdellä ratakuskilla viritetty, lähinnä työmatkapyöräilijöistä koostuva sekalainen poppoo, joista vielä yhdellä lääkärin ajokielto päällä melkein alusta asti ja toisella kipsi kädessä, pääsi kyykyttämään noinkin pitkään...



Ei kai me vielä periksi anneta? Ei tää kisa mun osalta vielä tässä ollut. Yritys on ajaa se 1500 tavoite kiinni vielä. Tänään pitäisi ranteen vapautua ja toivottavasti myös käsi mahtuu hihasta ulos ja joku kintas mahtuu päälle, ettei sormenpäät jäädy. 900 km jos tuohon lopun vajaaseen 4 viikkoon sais  :Sekaisin:  Olis mukavampi lähteä kesään paremmalla kalustolla, kun hyvässä vaudissa ollut "heikon" kunnon parannusyritys ei katkeaisi. 2 viikon tauko ei pitäisi vielä olla katastrofi tälle projektille.

----------


## greenman

> No niin olivat perhanan pääkaupunkiseutulaiset tilanneet tänne Lounais-Suomeen viikonlopuksi kunnon lumimyräkän, jotta voivat ottaa Talvikilometrikisan johtopaikan. Itsekin olin suunnitellut ajavani tänään kunnon kelvilenkin, mutta niin se kutistui 38 kilometriin suunnitellun seitsemänkympin sijaan ylipehmeillä reiteillä.
> 
> Nyt pojat ajoa, niin otetaan taas johtopaikka takaisin.



Olin viikonlopun Vaantaalla ja valitettavasti täytyy todeta, että siellä tuli reilusti enemmän lunta ja lisäksi siellä näytti lähtökohtaisestikin olevan n. kolminkertainen määrä vanhaa lunta. Lumensyvyys vandaalassa nyt 83 cm.

Tämä viikko jää omalta osalta varmaan kilsojen suhteen aika laihaksi. Talvilomaviikko ja lasten kanssa yksin kotona. :/
Ensiviikolla pitäisi olla paremmin aikaa panostaa takaa-ajoon.

----------


## ARPPA2

Minäkin olen ollut viimeiset neljä päivää kuumeessa, joten oma osallistumiseni talvikilometreihin on aika jäissä tällä hetkellä! Eiköhön sitä taas ajella, kunhan flunssa hellittää.






> No niin olivat perhanan pääkaupunkiseutulaiset tilanneet tänne Lounais-Suomeen viikonlopuksi kunnon lumimyräkän, jotta voivat ottaa Talvikilometrikisan johtopaikan. Itsekin olin suunnitellut ajavani tänään kunnon kelvilenkin, mutta niin se kutistui 38 kilometriin suunnitellun seitsemänkympin sijaan ylipehmeillä reiteillä.
> 
> Nyt pojat ajoa, niin otetaan taas johtopaikka takaisin.

----------


## Juice

TS 3.3.2013 Viivi ja wagner. Mielestäni tässä sarjakuvassa kiteytyy hyvin tahdon vaikutus suoritukseen!
Valitettavasti en löytönyt mistään ks sarjista tänne laitettavaksi ja itselle lehti tulee vain i pad versiona.

----------


## SuperD

> TS 3.3.2013 
> Valitettavasti en löytönyt mistään ks sarjista tänne laitettavaksi ja itselle lehti tulee vain i pad versiona.



Screenshot, upload and share. 
"kiteytyy hyvin tahdon vaikutus suoritukseen" --> et tahdo jakaa? MOT

----------


## marmar

> TS 3.3.2013 Viivi ja wagner. Mielestäni tässä sarjakuvassa kiteytyy hyvin tahdon vaikutus suoritukseen!
> Valitettavasti en löytönyt mistään ks sarjista tänne laitettavaksi ja itselle lehti tulee vain i pad versiona.



Kas tässä:

 

Juu olishan sitä voinut ajaa tahdonvoimalla paljon enemmänkin. 

Olisi jättänyt leikkauksen väliin ja ajanut. Ei se vamma enää juuri ennen leikkausta ajoa estänyt. Mitä nyt vaihteisiin ei auttanut koskea.
Tosin lopputulemana olisi ollut vajaasti toimiva käsi loppuelämäksi.
Nyt on laminoitu käsi lasikuituun. Tuli kohtuu kevyt ja niin mukava kuin vain voi, mutta kyllä se tuolla monikertaisen laminaatin sisässä on ja pysyy lopulliseen poistoon saakka, eikä peukaloa kyllä paljoa liikutella vieläkään. Taitaa olla 7-viikon liikkumattomuustauon jälkeen edessä kohtuulinen jumppa ennekuin voimat riittää vaihdevivun kääntöön.

----------


## MTB 50+

> Kas tässä:
> 
>  
> 
> 
> .. kohtuulinen jumppa ennekuin voimat riittää vaihdevivun kääntöön.



Ylämäki  on ystävä ja jokainen mäki päättyy  joskus.

Sitä kipsattua osaa  kannattaa alkaa  jumpata heti kun se vain sen kestää. Lasikuitu on paljon mukavampi kuin  kips. Kevyt, ei itsessään ala  heti haista, siteet  voi yleensä vaihtaa  puhtaisiin itsekin, kunhan ei kerro  sitä sairaalassa.

Kyllä  se siitä  !

----------


## miku80

eikös kilometrikisan pitänyt olla leikkimielinen kisa.. onha sitä monesti lähteny ajaan vaikka tienny et joku paikka ei tule kestämään tyyliin et jos kattois kestäiskö toi polvi/selkä/ihanmikävaan jo ajoa ja huonolla menestyksellä..

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> eikös kilometrikisan pitänyt olla leikkimielinen kisa..







> Jotkut osaa harrastaa mitä  tahansa niin, että vain nauttii siitä toiminnasta. Jotkut ei, vaan on  pakko keksiä itselleen kaikenlaisia tavoitteita (vai oliko ne  päämääriä), mielellään tosiaan vielä sellaisia, mitkä ovat mahdollisia,  mutta minkä onnistumiseen ei ihan täysin voi luottaa. Minä kuulun näihin  jälkimmäisiin - vaimo joskus totesi minun touhuja seuratessaan, että  "siitä on leikki kaukana kun keski-ikäinen mies harrastaa".

----------


## Matti H

marmar on oikeassa siinä, että vaihteisiin ei kannata koskea. Ja myös siinä, että on varmasti fiksu antaa käden parantua kunnolla.

JiiH:n kahtiajaossa kuulun ehdottomasti jälkimmäisiin. Lähdön hetkellä on saattanut kaduttaa, mutta tuleen heittäytymällä on päässyt isojen asioiden ääreen.

----------


## Juice

No jopa meni homma henkeväksi. "Ajakaa ajakaa! Huutaa hevosmies" Vaikka maailman ääriin, kai sitä joskus perillekkin tullaan. Hyvää yöyä!

----------


## Yeti

> ...
> JiiH:n kahtiajaossa kuulun ehdottomasti jälkimmäisiin. Lähdön hetkellä on saattanut kaduttaa, mutta tuleen heittäytymällä on päässyt isojen asioiden ääreen.



Minä olen sentään oikea nautiskelija, vaikka joskus jotkut muut houkuttelevat minut mukaan hämäriin tapahtumiin.

----------


## MTB 50+

Minä vaan ajelen sen enempiä yrittämättä. Näillä  vuosilla  pitää tyytyä  tähän.

----------


## Lehisj

No kisahan on minullekin vain leikkimielinen talvinen välipala, mutta hyvin se motivoi ajamaan vähän enemmän kuin yleensä sydäntalvella. Enpä muista ainakaan kovin usein ajaneeni yli tuhatta kilometriä helmikuussa. Järkeä vai ei, siinäpä on hyvä kysymys, johon kumpikin vastaus on varmaankin oikea riippuen vastaajan näkökulmasta.

Niin ja olihan sitä kiva katsoa MTB-Turun nimeä Tehosarjan kärjessä kuukauden päivät. Nyt omatkin ajot ovat telakalla vatsaflunssan riepoessa kehoa, mutta kyllä täältäkin vielä jotain ajoa maaliskuulle kertyy.

----------


## marmar

Kiitokset Matille aika-ajokahvojen lainaustarjouksesta. En kuitenkaan  tarvitse niitä nyt, kun Motonetista tarttui eilen mukaan halvat  Aika-ajokahvat, jotka ruuvasin tankoon. Auttaa huomattavasti ajoa ja  niitä pystyy hyvin käyttämään nyt kun ranne taipuu. Kipsikäden olen  pitänyt rentona ja vain nojannut tyynyyn sillä. Saattaa noista  olla jotain iloa kesän pidemmillä lenkeilläkin, jos sattuu jollain  pätkällä paha vastatuuli. Ehkä ne tulee ruuvattua tankoon jollekin  pidemmälle (200+) kilometrin lenkille. Voi sitten väliin nojailla noihin  pätkiä. 

Minäkin varmaan olen enemmän Yetin tyyliin nautiskelija tai Matin  tyyliin ajelija, mutta nyt on pakko tehdä töitä kunnon eteen, että voi  sitten kesällä nautiskellä päivän mittaisista rauhallisista  maastopyöräretkistä väsymättä tai vaan ajella. Lähtökohdat kesään on  kyllä paremmat kuin koskaan. Marras-Joulu-Tammikuu 500 km/kk, helmikuun 2  ekaa viikkoa yli 250 km/vko, jota tahtia nyt pääsee *ehkä* jatkamaan.  Jalat veis kyllä, mutta kädestä en ole varma, katotaan nyt rauhassa.  Hölmöilemään ei ole tarkoitus alkaa, koska silloin kesä on varmasti  pilalla. Ilman kipulääkkeitä kun touhuaa ja kuuntelee herkällä korvalla  tuntemuksia, niin eiköhän se siitä.

Jotenkin tuli mieleen tuo sarjakuva, kun multa loppui tahdonvoima kesken etenemisen suhteen asfaltoidulla kelvilläkin. Kuva on hieman huono, mutta kelvi on katkaistu 2 metriä korkealla lumivallilla.

----------


## Pave

> Talvilomaviikko ja lasten kanssa yksin kotona. :/



Et kärryä olisi tarvinnut lainaksi?  :Leveä hymy: 

Jotain flunssan poikasta täälläkin yrittää pukata, pärk...  :Irvistys: 

Ai niin, nyt kaksi sinkulaa turvassa Matti-sedän säännöltä...  :Hymy:

----------


## marmar

> Et kärryä olisi tarvinnut lainaksi?





Viime kesälömalla yli 50% ajoista oli kärry perässä. Rengastien loppumatkasta, kun 200 km oli takana alkoi kyllä ylämäissä nopeudet laskemaan aika alas mutta sehän johtui vain veturin heikosta kunnosta. Tarinoinnin helpottamiseksi hankin ennen reissua motoristin kypäräpuhelimet. Ei käynyt aika pitkäksi, kun juttelu oli helppoa. Yleensä tuon kärryn kanssa tuppasi aina lenkit venymään aioittua pidemmäksi, kun siellä kärryssä oli joku yllyttämässä, että ei mennä vielä kotiin, vaan mennään vielä jonnekin  :Hymy:  Nyt on peräpyörällä hieman samat kujeet. Tosin kärryssä jaksamista auttoi välilä otetut nokoset, jota peräpyörässä ei voi tehdä. Mielestäni parasta laatuaikaa, mitä pyörän kanssa voi viettää. Peräpyörällä kun pääsee vielä maastoonkin.

----------


## greenman

Eipä tullut mieleen huudella kärryä, niin olisi ainakin jonkun lenkin voinut heittää.

----------


## Pave

No olisipa ollut illalla reipas lenkkikeli!  :No huh!: 

Flunssaisena ajelin kuitenkin vain varovasti suoraan töistä kotiin. Moisiontien suoralla oli rapeassa sivuvastaisessa loppua sinkulasta välitys ja pyörätiestä leveys kesken!

----------


## SuperD

Suoritetaanko Frankin leppoisa kevätajo Vol. 2 ensi la vai su aamuna?  :Vink: 
Tässä vaiheessa kumpi vaan käy, mutta pitää vähän plänätä kalenteria

----------


## greenman

> No olisipa ollut illalla reipas lenkkikeli! 
> 
> Flunssaisena ajelin kuitenkin vain varovasti suoraan töistä kotiin. Moisiontien suoralla oli rapeassa sivuvastaisessa loppua sinkulasta välitys ja pyörätiestä leveys kesken!



Oli tosiaan aika lempeä kevättuuli. Myötätuuleen työnsi ihan mukavasti lisävauhtia.
Bongasin Krampuksenkin ja oli ihan pakko vähän haastatella ratsatajaa. Kohtuullisen kookas epeli luonnossa.

Tänään olisi illasta tarkoitus lähteä keräämään pari kilsaa joukkueelle.

----------


## Frank

> Suoritetaanko Frankin leppoisa kevätajo Vol. 2 ensi la vai su aamuna? 
> Tässä vaiheessa kumpi vaan käy, mutta pitää vähän plänätä kalenteria



Ei ainakaan lauantaina, olen Helsingraadissa. Sunnuntaina ehkä jos saan fillarin kasattua siihen mennessä. Uudet laakerit ja iskarin holkit on jo paikoillaan, vielä pitää saada vaihtaja, jarrut ja ketjut asennettua takas sekä tutkia, miksi takaiskari ei toimi. Luultavasti lukitusvipu on pyörähtänyt ympäri.

----------


## Ulla

^ Menetkö uimalla?

----------


## lynxlynx

24-luukkua avaamatta kilometrikisassa ja tiukkaa on taisto  :Leveä hymy:  Hyviä ajokelejä ja ennenkaikkea terveyttä kanssakilpailijoille. T: Ville / ACT. Sen verran on tää kisa motivoinut, et aiemmat talvipyöräilyenkat on rikottu moneen kertaan.

----------


## Pave

Ennätyksiä on tosiaan rikottu alkuvuodesta, mutta maaliskuu alkaa näyttää huonolta. Kirottu flunssavirus!  :Vihainen:  Ei mitään asiaa pyörän päälle hetkeen... Verikokeen mukaan tulehdusarvot ok, mutta hemoglobiini matalalla?  :Sekaisin:  Rautakuuri...

Onkohan joukkueessamme mukana vielä joku täydessä ajokunnossa oleva kuski?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## greenman

Mä taidan olla ainut, jos laskin oikein.  :Irvistys: 
Yllättävän kylmää oli, 61 km kilahti laariin.

----------


## marmar

> Onkohan joukkueessamme mukana vielä joku täydessä ajokunnossa oleva kuski?



Toivottavasti virukset kukistuu äkkiä, että saadaan lisää ajokuntoisia kuskeja. Kyllä tuo kipsi väistämättä hiukan lenkkejä lyhentää, mutta enköhän omalta osaltani saa kärkijoukkueen silti kiinni, tosin sillä ei vielä koko joukkue voittoa juhli. Kakkossijan se voi pelastaa, jos osa muusta porukasta tervehtyy. On seki parempi, kuin alkuun kuvittelin.

----------


## TeKu

Olin kahden vaiheilla osallistua kanssa mukaan tuohon kilometrikisaan, mutta onneksi jätin väliin, kun nyt kärsitään kalustorikosta. Iskari heitti lauantaina nesteet pihalle ja palautuu nyt viikonlopun jälkeen huollosta. Reilut kolme vuotta olen vissiin fillaroinut ja tämä on varmaan pisin ajotauko :/
Ensimmäisen kerran olisi nyt ollut oikeasti tarvetta toiselle pyörälle.

----------


## Frank

> ^ Menetkö uimalla?



Viitannet lehtijuttuun. En mene kun junalla  :Hymy:

----------


## Ulla

Juu, kyllä meillä lehdet luetaan tarkasti.  :Hymy:

----------


## greenman

Miksi musta tuntuu, että ne käyttää ts:ssä aina sama tyyppiä kuvauksissa, kun esitellään "outoja" harrastuksia.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Lehisj

> Onkohan joukkueessamme mukana vielä joku täydessä ajokunnossa oleva kuski?



Täydestä ajokunnosta mitään tiedä, mutta kyllä viikonloppuna olisi taas tarkoitus joku kilometri näillä näkymin vääntää. Kunhan nuo pahimmat pakkaset ensin hieman hellittäisivät.

Niin ja jos jollain on kiinnostusta lähteä huomenna (la) hiljakseen hiipimään itäpuolen (Vakke/Littoinen yms.) polkuja, niin vosin lähteä seuraksi Prisman tolpalta vaikka 12:00.

Mielellään vastaukset tänne, koska jos ei muilla kiinnostusta löydy, niin saattaa oma lenkille lähtö venähtää myöhemmäksi laiskuuden taas yllättäessä.

----------


## miku80

Itekki meinasin tuota lenkkiä huomiselle, mutta tuo keskellä päivää lenkkeily ei oikeen nappaa ku tuohon aikaan pitäis olla jo napa täynnä ruokaa ja suihkus käyty et jää aikaa muuhunkin..

----------


## SuperD

> Niin ja jos jollain on kiinnostusta lähteä huomenna (la) hiljakseen hiipimään itäpuolen (Vakke/Littoinen yms.) polkuja, niin vosin lähteä seuraksi Prisman tolpalta vaikka 12:00.
> Mielellään vastaukset tänne, koska jos ei muilla kiinnostusta löydy, niin saattaa oma lenkille lähtö venähtää myöhemmäksi laiskuuden taas yllättäessä.



Hep! Näillä näkymin voisin lähteä matkaan. Starttiaikaa voisi omasta puolestani kiristää tunnilla, ehkä jopa kahdella?

----------


## Lehisj

> Hep! Näillä näkymin voisin lähteä matkaan. Starttiaikaa voisi omasta puolestani kiristää tunnilla, ehkä jopa kahdella?



Sori vanhan kone ei käynnisty viikonloppuna ennen puoltapäivää. Jos tuntuu liian myöhäiseltä starttiajankohdalta niin ei se mitään. Ajelen sitten yksin.

----------


## Japaul

Kuten MTB Green Racen facebookissa tänään kirjoitimme, niin äijiä useinkin sorretaan jo kotona ja nyt vielä tämäkin:
Naistenpäivän kunniaksi kaikki naisten ja tyttöjen ilmoittautumiset tämän päivän ajan ilmaiseksi! Vain tänään ja vain sähköpostilla.

----------


## marmar

> Täydestä ajokunnosta mitään tiedä, mutta kyllä viikonloppuna olisi taas tarkoitus joku kilometri näillä näkymin vääntää. Kunhan nuo pahimmat pakkaset ensin hieman hellittäisivät.



Munkin ajokuno paranee pikkuhiljaa. Käsi ei suuttunut, ja kroppa alkaa tottua uuteen ajoasentoon ja yhdellä kädellä ajoon. Hyvin meni reipas 71 km kuvarastinhakulenkki tänään. Lähtö liki 20 asteen pakkasessa raikkaan merituulen puhaltaessa, joka vaihtui lämpimään kevätaurinkoon, lumimyrskyyn, raesateeseen, lämpimään kevätaurinkoon ja takaisin lumimyrskyyn. Onneksi pääsi aika-ajotagon kanssa pahinta myrskyä hiukan piiloon ja viimeinen 15 km sujuikin leppoisasti myötätuuleen. 

Oli hauska puhkoa kevätauringossa koskematonta lumipintaa kelvillä, kun reipas myötätuuli puhaltaa :Leveä hymy: . Varsinkin kun aiemmin oli suurimmillaan 0,5 sentin rakeet ropisisseet kypärän lippaan samanlaisessa vastatuulessa. Aika-ajotangon kanssa ajoasento oli kuitenkin sen verran matala, että lippa suojasi hyvin kasvoja ja ajo ei ollut mitekään kurjaa.

Hiukan jännitti ykskätistä, kun lumipeitteen paksuuntuessa nastat kävi äänettömäksi ja tiesi että alla on paikoitellen mitä epämääräisin jääpinta, mutta nastat hoiti hyvin hommansa vielä lumen läpikin. Alkaneet luistot toppsi hyvin lyhyeen, eikä varsinaisia tilanteita tullut lainkaan.

Saimpas rastin ja kärkijoukkueen kilsamäärän kiinni  :Hymy:  Ilman noita kahta pikku kannustinta lenkki olisi luultavasti jäänyt 20 km lyhkäsemmäksi.

----------


## greenman

> Täydestä ajokunnosta mitään tiedä, mutta kyllä viikonloppuna olisi taas tarkoitus joku kilometri näillä näkymin vääntää. Kunhan nuo pahimmat pakkaset ensin hieman hellittäisivät.
> 
> Niin ja jos jollain on kiinnostusta lähteä huomenna (la) hiljakseen hiipimään itäpuolen (Vakke/Littoinen yms.) polkuja, niin vosin lähteä seuraksi Prisman tolpalta vaikka 12:00.
> 
> Mielellään vastaukset tänne, koska jos ei muilla kiinnostusta löydy, niin saattaa oma lenkille lähtö venähtää myöhemmäksi laiskuuden taas yllättäessä.



Itse ajattelin lähteä lenkille samoihin aikoihin. Voisin lähteä seuraksi.

----------


## Lehisj

> Itse ajattelin lähteä lenkille samoihin aikoihin. Voisin lähteä seuraksi.



Ok, Jarkko nähdään näillä puheilla 12.00 tolpalla. Täytyy siis jättää illan viimeinen viskimoukku väliin.

----------


## Frank

Pyörä olis kunnossa sunnuntain ajoa ajatellen mutta sääennustukset lupaavat aamulle aika kovaa pakkasta. Pari viikkoa sitten sairastettu flunssa jätti keuhkoihin hiukan tukkoisuutta enkä viitsi kovalla pakkasella niitä enempää tuhota. Eli taitaa jäädä sunnuntain hiippailut väliin. 
Jos kuitenkin iltapäivällä sää lauhtuu niin voisihan sitä silloinkin..........

----------


## Yeti

Eilen aamupäivällä olisi ollut reilusti ajettavaa paksupyörällä Kuhankuonolla. Hiihtoreitit (ja niitä löytyy) oli ajettu aikaisemmin moottorikelkalla, mutta ilman latuja. Eli löytyi kova pohja, jolla paksupyörä ei olisi tehnyt mitään vahinkoa. On kai kuitenkin todennäköistä että niihin on ajettu, tai ajetaan, oikea latu, jolloin ei enää kannata (tai edes pitäisi) mennä pyörällä.

Kävin itse hiihtämässä siellä päin. Oli kivaa.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Kuhankuonon laturetki on tänään ja eilen illalla on tehty ladut sille reitille. Netistä totesin kun ei vatsataudissa pihalle ole menemistä.

----------


## Juice

Ristus mikä reissu! Nafti parituntia jäällä ja metsäpolkuja oli ainakin vaarniemen, ispoinen Luolavuori, ilpoinen akselilla polut erittäin nopeassa kunnossa " jos vaan pääsis kovi" mutta piti tyytyä ajamaan täysillä. Ilalla vielä avantoon niin eiköhän se unikin sitten taas tule.

----------


## Sti

Voin helposti yhtyä Juicen kirjoittamaan - muttei soijaa pukkaa! eilen ja tänään 2,5h mahtavassa säässä ja polut on mitä parhaassa kunnossa. Tänään sain ajokaverin Verkatehtaalla (ArKan?), joka opetti uusia polkuja, mutta meni 29":llään melko vilkkaasti - kiitokset ajoseurasta!

----------


## Frank

Polut oli kyllä mahtavassa kunnossa, äijä vaan ei. Oli tosi tukkoinen parituntinen tänään. Keli oli loistava mutta kyllä se vaan on todettava että nafti kymmenen asteen pakkanen ei vaan sovi mulle, varsinkaan flunssa jälkeen. Pyörä on kyllä selkeesti parempi laakerien vaihdon jälkeen, perä ei enää kiemurtele.

----------


## KriHa

Juuri ja juuri kehtaa kirjoittaa hiihtäneensä tänään Kuhankuonon laturetken kun lukee Yetin The Laturetkestä...hienoja kuvia taas!  :Hymy:

----------


## Juice

Oli pitkänsalmen jäällä makeet auton jäljet jotka tosin loppuivat jo papisaaren kärkeen. Siitä piti sitten tunkata läpi umpihangen Vaarniemen rantaan, jossa edelläni eteni  joku kaksikko polkumalaattoreilla.

----------


## Yeti

> Juuri ja juuri kehtaa kirjoittaa hiihtäneensä tänään Kuhankuonon laturetken kun lukee Yetin The Laturetkestä...hienoja kuvia taas!



Sehän oli laduton retki  :Hymy:

----------


## Juha Jokila

Semmoinen ihme tapahtui tänään täällä Suomen Kabulissa, Mynämäellä, että tapasin maastossa toisen maastopyöräilijän, vaikka ei täällä ole edes oikeita talvipolkuja. Itekkin ajoin ensin vähän ladun reunaa ja sitten kelkkauraa nipin napin ja lopulta pääsin eilen hiihtolenkillä löydetylle maastoautoilijoitten tekemälle rännille. Neljä tuntia ajoin ränniä ympäri ja välillä kävin tunkkaamassa kelkanjälkiä, joita pystyi ajamaan vain tasasella tai alamäkeen. Läskillä olis ollut helpompaa. 

Yetillä ollut taas mielenkiintoinen retki.

----------


## Vesa-Pekka Rantalainen

> Ristus mikä reissu! Nafti parituntia jäällä ja metsäpolkuja oli ainakin vaarniemen, ispoinen Luolavuori, ilpoinen akselilla polut erittäin nopeassa kunnossa " jos vaan pääsis kovi" mutta piti tyytyä ajamaan täysillä. Ilalla vielä avantoon niin eiköhän se unikin sitten taas tule.



Taisi olla sun jälkiä, joita tapasin joka polulla. Ajelin itse samoja maisemia.

----------


## Ulla

Mahtava raportti taas, kiitos Yeti! Minulta jäi Kuhankuonon laturetki II väliin, Paavon flunssa tarttui.

----------


## Pikke

Mullakin oli joku pikaflunssa. Oli eilen messukeskuksessa vähän raskasta olla, kun taisi olla kuumetta oikein kunnolla. Tänään oli jo paljon parempi olo ja toivottavasti se tästä vaan paranee. Tokavekara™ ajoi tosi hyvin bemaksikisassa naisten luokassa. Nyt on kauhea into päällänsä.

----------


## greenman

> Mullakin oli joku pikaflunssa. Oli eilen messukeskuksessa vähän raskasta olla, kun taisi olla kuumetta oikein kunnolla. Tänään oli jo paljon parempi olo ja toivottavasti se tästä vaan paranee. Tokavekara™ ajoi tosi hyvin bemaksikisassa naisten luokassa. Nyt on kauhea into päällänsä.



Jos se oli sitä fillarikuumetta? Sitä on tähän aikaan kuulemma liikkeellä.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Jos se oli sitä fillarikuumetta? Sitä on tähän aikaan kuulemma liikkeellä.



Messuilla olikin varmasti paljon altistavaa materiaalia ja tartunnan saaneita ihmisiä lähistöllä. Enpä ole koskaan käynyt, mutta tartuntoja saa näköjään vähemmälläkin. Fillarikuumeen jälkitautina sain vielä fillarivatsataudin. Reilusti on oksenneltu ja koko viikonloppu vietetty vaakatasossa. En suosittele. Koko talven on ollut myös fillarimorkkis, kun olen lukenut teidän ansiokkaita ajokertomuksia. Koskakohan sitä itse alkaisi taas harrastaa polkupyöräilyä... Kenties kevväämmällä.

PS. Kaipaisko kukaan vanhaa Ghost FR Northshore täpärirunkoa? Kaikki muutkin liikkumiseen vaadittavat osat toki löytyy (ja ovat paikoillaan), jos välttämättä kaivataan. Kehua en voi mitään kohtaa tai ominaisuutta. Rungolle ei juurikaan kehtaa hintaa laittaa, mutta joistain muista osista kiinnostaisi saada edes vähän korvausta. Mahdollisesti kiinnostuneille lisätietoja privaattiviestillä.

----------


## Ulla

Minä olen ajanut tänä talvena yhden kerran (polku)lenkin pyörällä. Sekin oli viime vuoden puolella. En enää kehtaa kutsua itseäni maastopyöräilijäksi, olen hiihtänyt ne harvat pitkät lenkit mihin on ollut aikaa. Satunnaisia työmatkoja ei lasketa. Hejaheja muille..

----------


## Frank

> Jos se oli sitä fillarikuumetta? Sitä on tähän aikaan kuulemma liikkeellä.



Kuumetta on, onneksi siihen löytyy lääkkeet  :Vink:

----------


## izmo

> Semmoinen ihme tapahtui tänään täällä Suomen Kabulissa, Mynämäellä, että tapasin maastossa toisen maastopyöräilijän, vaikka ei täällä ole edes oikeita talvipolkuja. Itekkin ajoin ensin vähän ladun reunaa ja sitten kelkkauraa nipin napin ja lopulta pääsin eilen hiihtolenkillä löydetylle maastoautoilijoitten tekemälle rännille. Neljä tuntia ajoin ränniä ympäri ja välillä kävin tunkkaamassa kelkanjälkiä, joita pystyi ajamaan vain tasasella tai alamäkeen. Läskillä olis ollut helpompaa. 
> 
> Yetillä ollut taas mielenkiintoinen retki.





Tossa on keinotekonen talvipolku joka on tehty rytömetsään... Juhalla on jonkinlainen muistikuva vielä polusta :Cool:

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Juhalla on jonkinlainen muistikuva vielä polusta



Joo, ajoinhan mää sen molempiin suuntiin kerran. Kolmannen ajaksi jäin huilaamaan, kun en tiennyt paljonko on reissua jäljellä ja mies oli melko loppu jalkojen kramppaillessa ikävästi.

----------


## greenman

Ketunkolossa oli oranssissa kaksysärissä komia valkoinen keula.

----------


## HAK

> Tossa on keinotekonen talvipolku joka on tehty rytömetsään... Juhalla on jonkinlainen muistikuva vielä polusta



Eilen senkin ajoin. Se on hyperhieno !
Mä haaveilen lähteväni kohta uudestaan  :Vink:

----------


## izmo

> Eilen senkin ajoin. Se on hyperhieno !
> Mä haaveilen lähteväni kohta uudestaan



joo tosi mahtava alamäkipätkä kun lähtee vastapäivään lasketteleen jääränniä alas

----------


## Matti H

> Ketunkolossa oli oranssissa kaksysärissä komia valkoinen keula.



Ai sellainen loppuunajetun näköinen kapistus? Sidissä on muuten se hieno puoli, että lukitus on defaulttina päällä. Lämmittää syöntäin, aah. Josko ottais projektiksi oikein ajaa tuolla pyörällä tänä kesänä, kun tulee uudet ketjut ja rattaatkin.

Ketunkolossa kerrottiin myös pitkätukan speksailevan jotakin. Kauppias tietysti herrasmiehenä vaikeni yksityiskohdista.

----------


## greenman

Ketunkolo on kuin perinteinen Teboilin kahvila.   :Leveä hymy: 

Speksailuista sen verran, että lähiaikoina olisi tulossa myyntiin Meta 5 ja hiilarijäykkäpärän runko + osia (mm 26" SID XX).
Kesäksi kunnon tykityspyörä tai keventelyprojekti siis tarjolla. M kokosia.

----------


## HAK

> joo tosi mahtava alamäkipätkä kun lähtee vastapäivään lasketteleen jääränniä alas



Joo se on koko setti mahtava. Just sopivasti muotoa polun pinnassa ja oikee/vasen ylä/ala. Se siinä on hassua, kun tuntuu, että menee koko lenkki melkein alamäkeen?

Mutta se Karkunvuoren alamäkipätkä on myös mainio.

----------


## Bematic

Onko tuosta Ikean spoorista jollakin tarttunut GPS jälkeä? Ikean sisätilat ovat ainakin sellainen sokkelo että ilman tarkempaa tietoa ei alueelle uskalla lähteä  :Hymy:

----------


## izmo

> Onko tuosta Ikean spoorista jollakin tarttunut GPS jälkeä? Ikean sisätilat ovat ainakin sellainen sokkelo että ilman tarkempaa tietoa ei alueelle uskalla lähteä




http://connect.garmin.com/activity/282105395

Tossa Pöljä ja Putte kiertäneet 16 kieppiä :Sekaisin:

----------


## HAK

> Onko tuosta Ikean spoorista jollakin tarttunut GPS jälkeä? Ikean sisätilat ovat ainakin sellainen sokkelo että ilman tarkempaa tietoa ei alueelle uskalla lähteä



Tässä turkulaisen harhailuja sunnuntailta Tampereella.
Ikean ulkotilatkin oli mulle ihan riittävän haasteelliset.
Tuossa iltapäivän viivan alussa on Ikean spooria 2 kierrosta.

http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...qsi7973m21qln1
&
http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...emamkb4a6mojl4

----------


## Yeti

Olisiko kiinnostusta pieneen kaljahiihtoon nyt perjantaina? Perjantaina illalla hiihtoa vaikka Töykkälän laavulle, nuotio ja yöpyminen ja lauantaina aamupäivällä hiihtoa Kurjenrahkalla ja sitten takaisin parkkipaikalle. Keli näyttää hyvältä eikä edes kylmältä.

----------


## Matti H

Ei pysty. Pah.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Mulla on sissikurssi. Lähe kattomaan löytyykö susta pimee verenhimonen tappokone. Saat pyssynkin kaulalle.

----------


## MTB 50+

Oli aika jännä kokemus  ajaa  pimeää asfalttitietä pimeässä  pitkähkö pätkä niin, että  tie  oli kokonaan lumen peitossa ja parissa  kohtaa lunta oli sen verran paljon, että ajo  meni  tunkkaamiseksi. Aika  harvoin tiet ovat  noinkin tukossa.

Lumiaura-auton lähestyminen takaa oli sen verran hurjan kuuloista  tuloa, että otin pyörän olalle ja hyppäsin  penkan  yli hankeen odottamaan ohitusta. Siinä pitkällä peltosuoralla ei ollut mitään, mihin olisi  muuten voinut väistää.

Kannattaa  kokeilla   :Vink:

----------


## MTB 50+

> Olisiko kiinnostusta pieneen kaljahiihtoon nyt perjantaina? Perjantaina illalla hiihtoa vaikka Töykkälän laavulle, nuotio ja yöpyminen ja lauantaina aamupäivällä hiihtoa Kurjenrahkalla ja sitten takaisin parkkipaikalle. Keli näyttää hyvältä eikä edes kylmältä.



Ei taaskaan sovi . Kaimaa , Sepe  Sutta ja JiiH:iä  lainatakseni: "Pah, pah ja vielä kerran pah"

----------


## Vispe

Olikos joku foorumilainen n.16.20 tänään tuomiokirkon valoristeyksessä menossa kirkon puolelle valkoisella täysjoustolla, merkkiä en huomannut kun perässä tulin, mutta bar mittsit oli tangossa ainakin ja ajokamat vimpan päälle? Lähti kaveri sen verran vauhdilla valojen vaihduttua vihreäksi ja tunki jalankulkijoiden läpi samalla taklaten vastapalloon toiselta puolen katua tulevaa neitokaista, tyttö hieman horjahtaen jäi hölmistyneenä ihmettelemään tapahtunutta... 

Foorumilla kun usein avaudutaan autoilijoiden käyttäytymisesestä pyöräilijöitä kohtaan niin jäi tapaus vähän kaivertamaan. Toki jalankulkijat sinkoilevat usein sinne sun tänne, mutta ei se pyöräilijöiden (varsinkaan harrastajien) maine vastaavalla toiminnalla parane. 

Eli jos olet tulossa/menossa lenkille ja vauhtia on pidettävä tilanteesta riippumatta, ei yksi Turun ruuhkaisimmista suojateistä neljältä iltapäivällä ole ehkä paras vaihtoehto. Sorry avautumisesta, mutta ei vastaavaa (onneksi) usein näe.

----------


## greenman



----------


## peippo

Jos ei kukaan myönnä niin pakko todeta etten ollut minä  :Leveä hymy:  Ei tule montaa muuta valkoisella täysjoustolla ajavaa nyt heti mieleen... Olin kyllä lähes samoihin aikoihin rikospaikalla mutta sinisellä täysjäykällä!

----------


## Yeti

> Mulla on sissikurssi. Lähe kattomaan löytyykö susta pimee verenhimonen tappokone. Saat pyssynkin kaulalle.



Ei varmaan tulisi sotimisesta mitään jos minä olisin mukana.





> Ei pysty. Pah.







> Ei taaskaan sovi . Kaimaa , Sepe  Sutta ja JiiH:iä  lainatakseni: "Pah, pah ja vielä kerran pah"



Pah. Lähden sitten yksin.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Ei ku me tehdään ruokaa nuotiolla ja hiihdellään välillä et jaksaa taas syödä.

----------


## Hel02

> Jos ei kukaan myönnä niin pakko todeta etten ollut minä  Ei tule montaa muuta valkoisella täysjoustolla ajavaa nyt heti mieleen... Olin kyllä lähes samoihin aikoihin rikospaikalla mutta sinisellä täysjäykällä!



En ollut myöskään minä. Meta odottelee keväisempiä kelejä. Outoa käytöstä kyllä kaahailu tuossa paikassa.

----------


## Pave

- foorumilainen - check
- n.16.20 tänään - noup
- tuomiokirkon valoristeyksessä menossa kirkon puolelle - noup
- valkoisella täysjoustolla - noup
- bar mittsit tangossa - biltsu mittsit, puoli pistettä
- ajokamat vimpan päälle - noup

Tulos 1,5 / 6 pistettä, enpä ollut sitten minäkään.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> tunki jalankulkijoiden läpi samalla taklaten vastapalloon toiselta puolen katua tulevaa neitokaista, tyttö hieman horjahtaen jäi hölmistyneenä ihmettelemään tapahtunutta...



Se oli varmaan ympäristökeskuksen ylitarkastajan palkkaama stuntman, jonka avulla kerätään näyttöä maastopyöräilijöitten vastuuttomasta elämäntavasta suojelupäätösten perusteluksi.

----------


## Ulla

Hah, tajusin, että mullahan on valkoinen täpäri. Mutta noup, olin auton ratissa ihan toisaalla eilen rikoksen tapahtumisaikaan.

----------


## Vispe

> Se oli varmaan ympäristökeskuksen ylitarkastajan palkkaama stuntman, jonka avulla kerätään näyttöä maastopyöräilijöitten vastuuttomasta elämäntavasta suojelupäätösten perusteluksi.



Haha, agenttiteoria kuulostaa uskottavalta! Noo mutta oli kuka oli, niin tilanne varmasti/toivottavasti oli puhdas vahinko ja hyvä toveri ymmärtää ottaa vähän iisimmin seuraavassa urbaanissa yhteislähdössä  :Vink:

----------


## greenman

Jos se oli työmatkatempoa vetämässä. Se on agressiivinen kontaktilaji.

----------


## Mika.t

Facebookissa sovittu lenkkiä lauantaille. klo10 prismalta. Tuu!

----------


## Lehisj

> Facebookissa sovittu lenkkiä lauantaille. klo10 prismalta. Tuu!



Löysää lenkkiseuraa on myös tarjolla Prisman tolpalta lauantaina klo 12.00 pitempään aamulla nukkuville.

----------


## peippo

> Löysää lenkkiseuraa on myös tarjolla Prisman tolpalta lauantaina klo 12.00 pitempään aamulla nukkuville.



Tänäänkin oot ollu todistetusti jo ennen puolta kymppiä ylhäällä, joten etköhän pääse tohon kympin lähtöön! Koitan päästä paikalle (siis klo 10) kunhan eräs nimeltä mainitsematon tuleva Moonlanderin omistaja palauttaa mun kuukulkijan koeajolta ennen sitä.

----------


## Lehisj

> Tänäänkin oot ollu todistetusti jo ennen puolta kymppiä ylhäällä, joten etköhän pääse tohon kympin lähtöön! Koitan päästä paikalle (siis klo 10) kunhan eräs nimeltä mainitsematon tuleva Moonlanderin omistaja palauttaa mun kuukulkijan koeajolta ennen sitä.



Joo tänään kyllä, muttei ehkä huomenna kun työpäivä ei paina päälle. Mutta hyvää lenkkiä teille aamun hyytävissä pakkasissa!

 T. Nimimerkki: aamu-uninen, iltapäivän "helleaallosta" nautiskeleva, ilta viskihömpsyä hörppäilevä Tekomaastopyöräilijä

----------


## timppi

> Tänäänkin oot ollu todistetusti jo ennen puolta kymppiä ylhäällä, joten etköhän pääse tohon kympin lähtöön! Koitan päästä paikalle (siis klo 10) kunhan eräs nimeltä mainitsematon tuleva Moonlanderin omistaja palauttaa mun kuukulkijan koeajolta ennen sitä.



Eikö peipolle fättis maistunutkaan vai onko uusi läski tulossa..?

----------


## Lehisj

> Joo tänään kyllä, muttei ehkä huomenna kun työpäivä ei paina päälle. Mutta hyvää lenkkiä teille aamun hyytävissä pakkasissa!
> 
>  T. Nimimerkki: aamu-uninen, iltapäivän "helleaallosta" nautiskeleva, ilta viskihömpsyä hörppäilevä Tekomaastopyöräilijä



Suunnitelmiin muutos menen kuitenkin jo kympin lenkille, jos en jäädy matkalla. Eli kahdentoista lähtö on osaltani peruttu.

----------


## OlliR

> Facebookissa sovittu lenkkiä lauantaille. klo10 prismalta. Tuu!



Lenkki heitetty omalta osalta, ainakin osittainen. Ei osaa, ei jaksa, huono kunto.. Kuusi pyöräilijää uhmasi pakkasta tolpalla klo 10.00, jouduin poistumaan letkasta reilun kahden tunnin jälkeen. Kovakuntoiset jatkoivat matkaa vielä Ala-Lemun suuntaa. On ne hurjia, nostan hattua.. Kiitos Sebastianille vedosta ja muille seurasta! Mahtava keli!

----------


## Mika.t

Samat mietteet täällä =) On kyllä kova kuntoista porukkaa. Ekan tunnin jaksoi hyvin mennä, mutta sen jälkeen alkoi poljin painaa. Täytyy varmaan alkaa oikeesti ajamaan eikä vaan kerran viikossa...

----------


## peippo

> Eikö peipolle fättis maistunutkaan vai onko uusi läski tulossa..?



En mä omaani oo myymässä vaan lainasin vaan koeajoa varten.

----------


## Yeti

> Pah. Lähden sitten yksin.



En lähtenytkään yksin, eikä retkiraportti edes ole täysin offtopic kun Toni tuli pyörällä.

----------


## Lehisj

> Lenkki heitetty omalta osalta, ainakin osittainen. Ei osaa, ei jaksa, huono kunto.. Kuusi pyöräilijää uhmasi pakkasta tolpalla klo 10.00, jouduin poistumaan letkasta reilun kahden tunnin jälkeen. Kovakuntoiset jatkoivat matkaa vielä Ala-Lemun suuntaa. On ne hurjia, nostan hattua.. Kiitos Sebastianille vedosta ja muille seurasta! Mahtava keli!



No minulla tuli mittariin ajoaikaa 3.35h ja matkaa 51 kilometriä. Sakkokierroksena ja MTB-Turun kilometrikisan takia tuli ajettua lopuksi vielä Mikkolanmäki molemmilta puolilta ylös ja alas. Niin ja pyöräprojektikin eteni vähän eteenpäin hieman uupuneesta fiiliksestä huolimatta.

Isot kiitokset koko ajoporukalle aikaisesta lähtöajasta huolimatta!

----------


## HAK

Jeps kiitti kaikille.
Tuossa viivaa. Ilman lopun Pattilaa ja Jukan  sakkoja. No on siinä sitten jotain muuta mutkaa.
Mä en olis kyllä enään mitään fillaria jaksanut kasata, enkä varsinkaan sinkulaa  :Vink: 
Huomenna ehkä hiihtopäivä.

http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...1qcb5q6748h8bk

----------


## lynxlynx

Vuorostaan meillä pulaa ajokuntoisista kuskeista ja pyöristä.
Ville / act.

----------


## Pave

Sitkuttelin satasen sinkulalla. Onneksi oli aurinkolasit, muuten voisi olla ahterin lisäksi nyt myös pää kipeänä!  :Cool:

----------


## MTB 50+

oho,onpa taas mainio ajokkeli. Valoisaakin tulee jo aamusta. Polut ovat auki ja kovia. Pakkanen oli aamusta rapsakka.  Ulos ja ajamaan siitä netin äärestä!

----------


## Matti H

Saako mennä hiihtämään?

----------


## MTB 50+

hiihto on mainio vaihtoehto ja siihenkin keli on mitä parhai.

----------


## Matti H

Jep, oli kyllä hieno hiihtää. Koirallakin oli kivaa.

Tahkon ilmoittautuminen on muuten auki. Niitten sivuilla ei ole linkkiä, mutta täältä löytyy: http://www.ilmoittautuminen.net/tahk...itors/register

----------


## mijura

> hiihto on mainio vaihtoehto ja siihenkin keli on mitä parhai.



Juuri Lapin reunalta palattuni saanko mennä pyöräilemään? "Ikea videon" innoittamana menen etsimään sitä reittiä.

Edit* Väärä kaupunki hitto vie.

Huolena on takaiskarin pintaan ilmentynyt öljy. Tämä siis uuden kokoonpanon jälkeen JK shopissa Lohjalla uuteen runkoon. Ehdin yhden ainoon ajon ajaan, joten siinä ei ole mitään rikki mennyt. Tuntuu toimivalta kuitenkin, käyn siis ajamassa. Pitäisikö jotain tehdä?

----------


## artzi

> Saako mennä hiihtämään?



Kuhiksella sai hiihtää omia latuja. Hemmetin hienot ilimat! Siellä pääsis muuten nyt jo järven reunan polkua pyörällä, ehkä jopa ilman läskiyttä. Läskillä olisi päässyt jopa Yläneentien parkista lähtevää polkua... ehkä jopa järvellä, ainakaan sukset ei juurikaan uponnut.

----------


## Pave

Kivikautisella polulla tapahtuu:


 :Cool: 
Olihan toki jo aikakin...

----------


## makkeli

Kullaanvuoren lähde pelasti väsyneen kulkijan, pelkäsin että menee lumen syönniksi. Siellähän lähde lorotti oikein kunnolla vettä, reppu täyteen ja matka jatkui. Raskas maastohenkinen hiihtoretki otti koville, Impparista lähtö, kääntyminen Yli-Maariassa ja täysin vikatikki oli vielä mennä kääntymään Kullaanvuorella ja kiertää Rusko.

----------


## MTB 50+

Järvelän kosteikon mäen parturoinnin  syy taisi  selvitä.

Liedon kunta on jakanut naapuristoon tiedotteen, jossa kerrotaan kuvien kerra uuden komean  lintutornin rakentamisesta  mäen korkeimmalle  kohdalle.

Seuraavaksi kait rakennetaan Kuhankuonon Rajakiven tyyliin esteetön kulkulaituri  koko kosteikon ympäri. Sitten katetaan kosteikko  verkolla, etteivät  siivekkäät  poistu tarkkailualueelta. Lätäkköön asennetaan talveksi  lämmitys puolisukeltajien ravinnonhankintaa  varten talveksi. Laiturille laitetaan muutama  lämmitetty  tarkkailukoppi, että lintuja  voidaan miellyttävästi tarkkailla  myös  talvella. Koppeihin täytyy laittaa  Taajamasusi  yhdistystä varten laittaa  seinään tiedote " Tästä  kopista ei ruokita petolintujia tai -eläimiä eikä  varsinkaan  susia", ettei koppi  syty  itsestään palamaan.


Siis  en oikein ymmärrä, miksi  puoli metsää  piti  kaataa , että  voidaan katsella  lintuja.

----------


## Matti H

> JKoppeihin täytyy laittaa  Taajasusi  yhdistä varten laittaa  seinään tiedote " Tästä  kopista ei ruokita petolintujia tai -eläimiä eikä  varsinkaan  susia", ettei koppi  syty  itsestään palamaan.
> 
> .



Ne siat suolla olisivat hyvä kuvarastin paikka. Menis vaikka itse makailemaan sekaan.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Ei ku me tehdään ruokaa nuotiolla ja hiihdellään välillä et jaksaa taas syödä.



Hiihdettiin  yhteen soittoon 14 tuntia reppujen muutaman pommiahkion kanssa. Näin maastopyörän jälkiä Aurajoen reunoilla ja rupes tekemään mieli jättää ahkio ja hakee fillari, mutta toinen parin kympin pakkasessa vietetty yö vei voiton. Vaikka ei sitä yötäkään nukkumiseen joutanut haaskaamaan ja alkuun riitti 1,5 h ja toisena yönä lipsahti unet 5 tuntiin - ja porukka tykkäs.

----------


## bomba

> Siis  en oikein ymmärrä, miksi  puoli metsää  piti  kaataa , että  voidaan katsella  lintuja.



Nykyaika + ihminen...

----------


## MTB 50+

> Nykyaika + ihminen...



Helpoimmalla  päästään kun asennetaan jokaiseen rantapusikkoon kamera ja välitetään huimat  luontoelämykset jokaisen  urbaanierämiehen kotisohvalle.

Eilen  aamulla helvatan iso  huuhkaja  ylitti  Lähteenmäen hakkuuaukean aivan edestäni täysin äänettömästi  liitäen. Sykähdyttävä  luontoelämys  aivan kodin vieressä   hieman ennen  auringonnousua.

----------


## mijura

> Ketunkolo on kuin perinteinen Teboilin kahvila.  
> 
> Speksailuista sen verran, että lähiaikoina olisi tulossa myyntiin Meta 5 ja hiilarijäykkäpärän runko + osia (mm 26" SID XX).
> Kesäksi kunnon tykityspyörä tai keventelyprojekti siis tarjolla. M kokosia.



Tästä tuleekin mieleeni, että tyttöystävä on yrittänyt itselleen löytää ensimmäistä maastopyörää jo pitkän aikaa. 168cm pituutta ja ajelee tavallisesti trithlonia varten kisapyörää, mutta haluaisi laajentaa maastopuolelle. Lähinnä ajatuksissa Maastotriathlonit, multisport sekä talviharjoittelu. Ajatuksissa oli alunperin 29" Jäykkäperä, nyt siellä on käynyt 29 täpäriäkin ja  26 täpäriä. Jos MTBTurun porukoilla on ylimääräistä 16"-17,5" kalustoa varikolla, hän olisi varmasti innostunut koeajoihin.

Sitten jottei ihan ot:ksi menisi niin lenkkiä suoraan töiden jälkeen n. 16:30 Impparilta? Toiveissa ainakin Haunisten allas, kun siel paisto niin kivasti aurinko Sunnuntainakin.

----------


## Lehisj

> Tästä tuleekin mieleeni, että tyttöystävä on yrittänyt itselleen löytää ensimmäistä maastopyörää jo pitkän aikaa. 168cm pituutta ja ajelee tavallisesti trithlonia varten kisapyörää, mutta haluaisi laajentaa maastopuolelle. Lähinnä ajatuksissa Maastotriathlonit, multisport sekä talviharjoittelu. Ajatuksissa oli alunperin 29" Jäykkäperä, nyt siellä on käynyt 29 täpäriäkin ja  26 täpäriä. Jos MTBTurun porukoilla on ylimääräistä 16"-17,5" kalustoa varikolla, hän olisi varmasti innostunut koeajoihin.



Jatketaan vähän vielä ot:llä ja sillä uhallakin, että tulee moderaattorin kiroukset päälle. Mutta kun tuossa on ylimääräisestä ajokalustosta ollut puhetta ja keväällä moni hakee uutta ajopeliä. Niin minulla on varastossa pölyä keräämässä edelleen tämä härveli:

BMC Trailfox 01 140 mm AM/treilitäpäri. Pyörästä lisätietoa täällä: http://www.tori.fi/varsinais-suomi/B...=16&w=1&last=1

Pyörän saa sovittaessa luonnollisesti koeajoon. Niin ja hintapyyntö on ohjeellinen, mutta tiedoksi että 900 eurolla en tuota myynyt.

----------


## peippo

Torstailenkki Prismalta poikkeuksellisesti jo klo 16.30!

----------


## Pave

Olisiko joku kenties kiinnostunut vapaasta Levi24H joukkuepaikasta (4-henk.)?

----------


## mijura

> Torstailenkki Prismalta poikkeuksellisesti jo klo 16.30!



Hienoa, ehdin siis matkaan ja valoakin riittää.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Onko kiinnostuneita mtb-kevätleirille tässä huhtikuun lopulla, jos ja kun lumet sulaa? Otetaan taas mökki Yläneeltä pariksi yöksi ja ajetaan Kuhankuonon polut ja vaikka Kalliobaanareitti viime vuotiseen tapaan.

----------


## Matti H

> Onko kiinnostuneita mtb-kevätleirille tässä huhtikuun lopulla, jos ja kun lumet sulaa? Otetaan taas mökki Yläneeltä pariksi yöksi ja ajetaan Kuhankuonon polut ja vaikka Kalliobaanareitti viime vuotiseen tapaan.



Alustava jees töiden puolesta ainakin osittaiselle osallistumiselle. Muut kuviot täytyy vielä tarkastaa.

----------


## Yeti

> Onko kiinnostuneita mtb-kevätleirille tässä huhtikuun lopulla, jos ja kun lumet sulaa?
> ...



Alustavasti kiinnostunut.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Niin piti kysyä, että mitkä päivämäärät sopivat teille? Olisi hyvä, että paikalla olisi mahdollisimman moni pitkän linjan paikallisopas. 
Kuvio menee niin, että otetaan mökki kahdeksi yöksi ja ajetaan molemmat Kuhankuonon pääreitit ja Kalliobaanareitti Mynämäellä.  Ajetaan rauhallisa kevät vauhtia ja ajopäivien pituudeksi taukoineen tulee noin 5 + 8 + 7 tuntia. Perjantaita pystyisi pidentämään, jos aloitetaan aikaisemmin.Tavoitevahvuus leirille on 12 henkilöä. Kimpparuokailuista ja majoituksesta tulee kuluja arviolta 50 € nokkaa kohti.

Niin, no se iso mökki on vapaana enää 19.-21.4. tai sitten 3.-5.5.

----------


## Matti H

Mulle sopii toi aikaisempi. Vapun jälkeisenä viikonloppuna on töitä ja koirajuttuja.

----------


## Starfury

Laitetaan tää ny tännekin, jos joku ei Facebookin ryhmää kattele tai päinvastoin, niin....

Matin  klo10 Hirvensalon lenkistä poiketen - paska kuntoista (talven maannutta ja pienistä  tauoista pitävää) ajoseuraa tositarkoituksella tarjolla huomenna  aamupäivällä esim klo11 Luolavuoresta.Ilmoitelkaa jos jotakuta kiinnostaa, niin sovitaan paikka tarkemmin. Muuten ajelen yksikseen Itäpuolella muutaman tunnin.

----------


## Mika.t

Olen kiinnostunut leiristaa

----------


## SuperD

> Matin  klo10 Hirvensalon lenkistä poiketen...



Ettei tää 'Matti' vaan olisi Hannu...?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Matti H

> Ettei tää 'Matti' vaan olisi Hannu...?



Minä en ainakaan tunnusta huomiselle mitään lenkkisuunnitelmia.

Sunnuntaina cyclocrossataan. Kovilla itäpoluilla pärjää nyt yhtä hyvin rossarilla kuin maasturillakin. *19.30* (poikkeava aika siis) Honkkarilta.

----------


## Starfury

> Ettei tää 'Matti' vaan olisi Hannu...?



Hups...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Yeti

> ...
> Niin, no se iso mökki on vapaana enää 19.-21.4. tai sitten 3.-5.5.



Molemmat sopivat minulle toistaiseksi.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Mitäs luulette onko lumet lähtenyt kuukauden päästä? Aika raju muutos tarvittaisiin säähän, että Raasinkorven kuusikoistakin lumi haihtuu. Ja sitten on vettä niin perkeleesti ja pitkokset uppotukkeina.

----------


## Yeti

> Mitäs luulette onko lumet lähtenyt kuukauden päästä? Aika raju muutos tarvittaisiin säähän, että Raasinkorven kuusikoistakin lumi haihtuu. Ja sitten on vettä niin perkeleesti ja pitkokset uppotukkeina.



Vaikea tietää. Kaksi vuotta sitten oli kuitenkin enemmän lunta ja oli hiihtokeli vielä huhtikuun alussa, mutta yllättävän nopeasti lumi sitten lähti. Tuo ensimmäinen päivämäärä voi silti olla epävarma.

----------


## KriHa

Accuweather ennustaa yöpakasten jatkuvan huhtikuun puoliväliin asti, päivälämpötilat selkeesti plussan puolella. Loppukuusta päivälämpötilat toisella kymmenellä jos vanhat merkit paikkansa pitävät. Viime vuonna Tuorlassa huhtikuun lopussa liki 15 asteen päivälämpötiloja.

----------


## Matti H

> Mitäs luulette onko lumet lähtenyt kuukauden päästä? Aika raju muutos tarvittaisiin säähän, että Raasinkorven kuusikoistakin lumi haihtuu. Ja sitten on vettä niin perkeleesti ja pitkokset uppotukkeina.



Lyö äkkiä kiinni päivämäärä, ehtii tehdä tarvittavat säädöt työjutuihin. Kyhl ainakin jonkinlaista osanottoa järjestyy siihen jälkimmäiseenkin. Ja tietty wetter the better, sinnehän ollaan menossa reenaamaan oahempia paikkoja varten eikä pelkästään nautiskelemaan?

Kuhishiörviikam.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Lyö äkkiä kiinni päivämäärä, ehtii tehdä tarvittavat säädöt työjutuihin.



Viimevuonna oltiin viikolla 16, eli toi aiempi vaihtoehto ja se oli eka viikonloppu, kun lumi ei haitannut ajoa, vaikka jäätä vielä löytyi. Nyt tuntuu kevät olevan myöhässä useita viikkoja. Sääennusteenkin mukaan on hyvin todennäköistä, ettei lumet lähde ajoissa. Mutta mulla on taas sissikurssi viikolla 17 ja sitä seuraavana oli ne vappujutut. Sen jälkeen pitäis leirin nimikin vaihtaa jo kesäleiriksi, että onko tässä nyt oikeasti jotain vaihtoehtoja?

----------


## Falconi

Tänään tuli littoisten järven kierroksella kolme kuskia vastaan. Morjestettiin itse olin vaimoineen kiertämässä toiseen suuntaan ja samalla testaamassa uutta kamerareppua selässä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Matti H

> Viimevuonna oltiin viikolla 16, eli toi aiempi vaihtoehto ja se oli eka viikonloppu, kun lumi ei haitannut ajoa, vaikka jäätä vielä löytyi. Nyt tuntuu kevät olevan myöhässä useita viikkoja. Sääennusteenkin mukaan on hyvin todennäköistä, ettei lumet lähde ajoissa. Mutta mulla on taas sissikurssi viikolla 17 ja sitä seuraavana oli ne vappujutut. Sen jälkeen pitäis leirin nimikin vaihtaa jo kesäleiriksi, että onko tässä nyt oikeasti jotain vaihtoehtoja?



Sanokaa joku muukin jotain. Oleksää muuten kysyny tamperelaisilta miten niille sopii? Kaipa korkeatasoinen delegaatio sieltä päin olis tulossa?

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Sanokaa joku muukin jotain. Oleksää muuten kysyny tamperelaisilta miten niille sopii? Kaipa korkeatasoinen delegaatio sieltä päin olis tulossa?



En ole kysellyt muualla, mutta kai sitä voisi jo oman topikin perustaa. Viimeksi ilmoittautumiset tuli viikkoa ennen ja se oli kohtalaisen ärsyttävää kun kaikki oli epävarmaa loppuun asti. Jos mennään kelien suhteen varmanpäälle, niin sopiiko viikko 19, eli 10.-12.5. sitten yhtään paremmin? Silloin on vielä se iso mökkikin vapaa. Voidaan sitten tehdä joku kevyempi juttu viikolla 16, jos kelit sallii.

----------


## Yeti

12.5 on äitienpäivä, mikä ehkä voi olla pieni rajoitus.

----------


## Juha Jokila

No voi pentele, että on tämä nyt vaikiaa.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Kahvin huolelliseen nauttimiseen voi käyttää 5 tuntia. Tuossa olis tarkentunut vaikka yöpyä. Viereen jäi vielä 3 pölliä käyttämättä, kun nuokin paloivat ihan tolkuttoman pitkään.

----------


## Matti H

> No voi pentele, että on tämä nyt vaikiaa.



Lisätään pökköä pesään mainittemalla, että tuo äiteinpäiväviikonloppu ei onnaa lainkaan.

Mtb-Turkulaisten kannattaa nyt aktivoitua! Tällaisia hommia ei pahemmin järjestetä. Tarjolla olisi hieno mökki, parasta polkua ja Juhan timantinkovalla rutiinilla hoitamat järjestelyt ja opastukset. Tämä on hyvä tutustuminen maastopyöräretkeilyyn, eikä ketään jätetä suden syötiksi.

Cyclot ajettiin viiden kuskin voimin idän priimapoluilla. Tauot olivat lyhyitä ja vauhti leppoista, kuten pitääkin. Ensi sunnuntaina ajetaan taas!

----------


## Ropples

> Tänään tuli littoisten järven kierroksella kolme kuskia vastaan. Morjestettiin itse olin vaimoineen kiertämässä toiseen suuntaan ja samalla testaamassa uutta kamerareppua selässä.



Tais olla neljä, kolme letkassa bongasin minä samaan suuntaan pyörivän ja pariskunta hengähdystauolla sivuummalla.

Unelmakunnossa kyllä polut tällä hetkellä. Melkee ku polut ois asvaltilla päällystetyt, kovaa pääsee ja pitoa muille jakaa. Toivottavasti ei mene mössöksi/jääksi vielä pääsiäiselle.

----------


## kijas

> Tais olla neljä, kolme letkassa bongasin minä samaan suuntaan pyörivän ja pariskunta hengähdystauolla sivuummalla.
> 
> Unelmakunnossa kyllä polut tällä hetkellä. Melkee ku polut ois asvaltilla päällystetyt, kovaa pääsee ja pitoa muille jakaa. Toivottavasti ei mene mössöksi/jääksi vielä pääsiäiselle.



Minä, fantom ja Antti.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Kyllä mää olen nyt kallistumassa tuohon viikkoon 18, eli 3.-5.5. vaikka kantava voima Matti onkin silloin estynyt. Ja tämä sen takia, että en usko lumien häipyvän kuukaudessa ja kaikki muut viikonloput ovat vielä huonompia.

----------


## Matti H

Ei ole Juha kokonaan poissuljettu. Pystyn hiukan säätämään. Go go.

----------


## Pave

Jäkärläkin oli sunnuntaina aamupäivällä peruslenkin osalta tämän talven parhaassa ajokunnossa.
 Tunkattavaa toki tänäänkin löytyi, SecretTraililta, Saramäestä sekä Haagan kallioilta.

Illalla cycloilua.
 Parhaimmillaan myötätuuleen sulalla asvaltilla puhtailla maantienopeuksilla MaraWintereilläkin.  :Cool: 
Pahimmillaan vikuroivan ratsun päällä pysyttelyä sohjo/jäärodeossa, onneksi ei ole tekareita suussa.  :Sarkastinen: 

Asvaltoidut maantiet kohta kokonaan auki, kevleillä tilanne vaihtelee enemmän. Hiekkapohjia en ole juurikaan viimeaikoina kartoittanut...

----------


## JiiH

Ei onnistu kuhankuonoleireilyt täällä, vaikka mieli tekisi...

Mutta aamulenkkeilyä ajattelin harrastaa tällä viikolla ke ja/tai to (todnäk sekä että). Tämän parempia talviaamumaastokelejä ei juuri tule. Mukaan lähtijöitä?

----------


## miku80

^ millon ja mistä lähtö? keskiviikko ainakin pitäis sopia..

----------


## JiiH

Lähtö ainoaan oikeaan aamulenkkiaikaan, ainoasta oikeasta aamulenkkipaikasta, eli Itäharjun Prisman tolppa klo 5:30.

----------


## OlliR

Heips! Kuka ystävällinen pyöräilijä möisi minulle kaksi kappaletta mtb-turku tarroja? Kuulin huhuja että tarroja oli myynnissä naamakirjan puolella. Tällä kurjalla ei ole enää tunnuksia palveluun. Eihän sitä ilman tarraa kehtaa tulla lenkeille. Yv:llä yhteys!

----------


## SuperD

^ urbaania legendaa. Ei niitä tarroja ole vielä olemassa. Jäsen Peipolle voi ilmaista kiinnostuksensa tulla huomioon otetuksi mahdollista tarratoimitusta tehtäessä.

EDIT: Tarra ei ole lenkille pääsyn edellytys. Kypärä on, edelleen  :Hymy:

----------


## MTB 50+

> Lähtö ainoaan oikeaan aamulenkkiaikaan, ainoasta oikeasta aamulenkkipaikasta, eli Itäharjun Prisman tolppa klo 5:30.



Aika  myöhäänhän tuo lähtö, mutta  torstaina  olen mukana. Keskiviikkona saatan kotimatkalla tulla  osaksi  matkaa  mukaan. 

05:30 näkee  ajaa  jo / vielä  ilman valoja.

----------


## miku80

> Itäharjun Prisman tolppa klo 5:30.



Jos ei mitään mullistavaa tule vastaan niin nähdään siellä..

----------


## mijura

> Lähtö ainoaan oikeaan aamulenkkiaikaan, ainoasta oikeasta aamulenkkipaikasta, eli Itäharjun Prisman tolppa klo 5:30.



Voi hitto, että on aikainen aamu mulle, mutta mitäpä ei harrastuksen eteen tekisi. Eli kyseessä Keskiviikko 05:30.

Niin ja maininta kun Facebook on ollut huulilla parikertaa, niin hyvä että jotkut jaksavat pistää tännekin vielä tiedon lenkeistä ja muista yhteisistä tapahtumista. Itse en ole liittynyt vieläkään, eikä ollut suunnitelmissa lähiaikoina antaa periksi. Kiitos.  :Hymy:

----------


## MTB 50+

Minulla  on yksi aamiaistapaaminen 07:30 kaupungilla keskiviikkoaamuna, joten en ehdi  kuin noin tunniksi mukaan. Tulossa  olen kuitenkin ihan vaan aamulenkkeilyn tuen vuoksi.

Ajan kyllä aamulenkin huomenna, kuten tänäänkin ja   myös  torstaina. Mukaan saa  tulla, jos  on oikeasti aamuvirkku  :Vink: 

Ei tuolla  maastossa kyllä  aamulla ennen auringonnousua  juuri ketään kohtaa tai ainakaan ei  näe.


Aikainen lintu saa madon - aikainen mato tulee  syödyksi.

----------


## peippo

Tarroja ei ole vielä tilattu, mutta pistän ne lähiaikoina tulemaan. Niitä myydään mieluiten 10 kappaleen erissä hintaan 5 euroa. Pistä YV jos olet halukas niitä ostamaan niin tulee tilattua suunnilleen oikea määrä. Tosin eiköhän noita liiku mustassa pörssissäkin myöhemmin, on täällä varmaan kuitenkin vielä muutama joilla ei riitä pyöriä tuolle tarramäärälle.

Ja jotta ei tarvitse ostaa sikaa säkissä, niin lisätietoa ja kuvaa tarroista voi käydä Facebookittomat etsimässä MTB-Turun ehkä joskus mahdollisesti tulevilta uusilta nettisivuilta.

----------


## Pave

Hmm, km-kisa kiristyy...

----------


## Falconi

> Tais olla neljä, kolme letkassa bongasin minä samaan suuntaan pyörivän ja pariskunta hengähdystauolla sivuummalla.
> 
> Unelmakunnossa kyllä polut tällä hetkellä. Melkee ku polut ois asvaltilla päällystetyt, kovaa pääsee ja pitoa muille jakaa. Toivottavasti ei mene mössöksi/jääksi vielä pääsiäiselle.



Jeps niin taisikin, tosin bongasin kolme myöhemmin kohmon lähettyvillä kun oltiin risteävällä polulla tulossa.

Joo todella hyvässä kunnossa oli polut ja pääsiäisenä lissää  :Hymy:

----------


## greenman

> Hmm, km-kisa kiristyy...



Joop. Multa jää valitettavasti loppukiri tekemättä kun lähden pääsiäiseksi reissuun.  :Irvistys:

----------


## Juha Jokila

Varmaan olette huomanneet, että MTB kevätleirin oma topikki on avattu tänne:
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...inais-Suomessa
Olkaa ystävällisiä ja levittäkää sanaa ja osallistukaa rohkeasti.

----------


## Pikke

Voi voi, kehtaako vanhojen tarrojen kanssa enää liikkua missään...

----------


## marmar

> Hmm, km-kisa kiristyy...



Yksi km-kisan tavoite tuli täyteen tänään. Pääsin ajotauon jälkeen uudelleen kärkijoukkueen keskiarvon ohi ja sille puolelle aion jäädä. Samoin sen 1500 tavoitteen aion ajaa täyteen. Joten kipsistä huolimatta en aio enempää kärkijoukkueen elämää helpottaa. 2 viikon liki totaalitauko ja sen jälkeinen rauhallinen startti söi miestä ihan tarpeeksi.

----------


## Ulla

Joku muhkumpi rengas on kyntänyt Itäharjun-Littoisten poluille sellaisia uria joihin tällaisen tavallisen kuolevaisen rengas kivasti hakeutuu alamäessä ja sitten tehdään kevätjuhlaliikkeitä. Kiva sala-aamulenkki muuten.

----------


## JiiH

Huomenna sitten ei-sala-aamulenkkiä kaikille halukkaille, Prisman tolpalta klo 5:30. Ja torstaina sama kertauksen vuoksi.

Eilen olin iltapäivällä muilla asioilla Kupittaan puistossa, kun peippo ajeli Moonlanderillaan ohi. Vieressä kävelleet poika ja isoäiti (luulisin) kummastelivat suureen ääneen, että mikä ihmeen laite tuollainen on. Käytin tilaisuuden hyväksi ja pidin 30 sekunnin pikaluennon läskipyöristä.

----------


## OlliR

> Voi voi, kehtaako vanhojen tarrojen kanssa enää liikkua missään...



Pikke! Voe mahoton minkä ketjureaktion aiheutin tarroja kyselemällä  :Vink:  

Aamulenkille voisin tulla huomenna tolpalle, mutta työpaikalla ei ole suihkua eikä pukuhuonetta, haittaaks se? Mitenkähän työkaverit kestää hikistä äijää ja kamppeita työhuoneessa? 

Juhan järjestämälle kevätleirillekin tekisi mieli lähteä, mutta olen huono ajamaan pitkoksilla. Kalliobaanalle taidan sunnuntaina lähteä ajamaan!

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Juhan järjestämälle kevätleirillekin tekisi mieli lähteä, mutta olen huono ajamaan pitkoksilla. Kalliobaanalle taidan sunnuntaina lähteä ajamaan!



Opetan sut vartissa ajamaan pitkospuita yhtä hyvin kuin keskiverto leiriläinen. Leirin jälkeen kaikki pikokset menee rutiinilla, eikä enää koskaan tarvi epäröidä.

----------


## Juice

> ^ urbaania legendaa. Ei niitä tarroja ole vielä olemassa. Jäsen Peipolle voi ilmaista kiinnostuksensa tulla huomioon otetuksi mahdollista tarratoimitusta tehtäessä.
> 
> EDIT: Tarra ei ole lenkille pääsyn edellytys. Kypärä on, edelleen



Mutta kyllä sitä pitkään katsotaan jos tolpalle ilmaannut vanhalla tarralla ja jos uskaltaudt paikalle täysin tarratta niin siitäkin saatat kuulla.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Mitäs sitten jos löytyy tarra, mutta ei ole kevätleirillä?

----------


## Matti H

Leiritys takaa yhteiskuntakelpoisuuden. Sehän tiedettiin jo Neuvostoliitossakin.

----------


## peippo

> Eilen olin iltapäivällä muilla asioilla Kupittaan puistossa, kun peippo ajeli Moonlanderillaan ohi. Vieressä kävelleet poika ja isoäiti (luulisin) kummastelivat suureen ääneen, että mikä ihmeen laite tuollainen on. Käytin tilaisuuden hyväksi ja pidin 30 sekunnin pikaluennon läskipyöristä.



Mun lenkin loppupuolella taas pidettiin n. 30 minuutin pidempi luento läskipyöräilyn iloista jonka johdosta Tommi taisi saada tänään puhelun. Ihan näinä päivinä pitäisi näille seuduille saapua se aikaisemman koeajon perusteella tilaukseen lähtenyt Moonlanderikin... nähdäänköhän jo pääsiäispyhien lenkeillä?

----------


## Frank

Pitääkö uusi tarra liimata vanhan päälle vai voiko niitä käyttää rinnan? Ja mikä on siirtymäaika uuden ja vanhan tarran välillä? (Opiskellut uusia kemikaalien varoitusmerkintöjä ja käyttöturvallisuustiedoitteita koko päivän)

----------


## Pave

Olen immuuni läskille, sanoo nettipankki...  :Vink: 
Samaa todistaa kylkien nipistely, km-kisa toimii.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## greenman

> Huomenna sitten ei-sala-aamulenkkiä kaikille halukkaille, Prisman tolpalta klo 5:30.



Hep. Minä kans.

----------


## JiiH

Olipas kivaa. Viiden kuskin voimin kierreltiin kirpeässä aamusäässä Lausteen, Vyyryläisenmäen, Vakken ja Littoisten polkuja. Mahtava keli.

Toivottavasti ei tehty ohareita mijuralle, joka sanoi täällä olevansa tulossa... Tolpalla oli yksi kuski, jonka naamaa en yhdistänyt mihinkään nimimerkkiin, eikä sitten odoteltu paljon yli puoli kuuden. Myöhemmin minulle selvisi, että se olikin OlliR eikä mijura. Mukavaa joka tapauksessa saada uusi naama yhdistettyä fooruminimeen!


Huomenna sitten uusiksi.

----------


## OlliR

Kiitos lenkkiseurasta! Mahtavia nämä keväiset aamut ja polut! Pikkasen liika kylmää meinasi olla minun varpaille ja sormille. Kävin Impparin saunassa lämmittelemässä pyöräilyn jälkeen. Työkaverit kiittää kun ei hiki haise. 

Mijuraan törmäsin paluumatkalla tolpalle, oli hiukan myöhästynyt lähdöstä. Mun olisi pitänyt esittäytyä heti lähdössä, niin oltaisiin odotettu mijuraa hetki.. Oli multa mennyt ohi foorumilta että mijura oli tulossa.

----------


## MTB 50+

Kiitos lenkistä siihen asti kun olin mukana. Velvoitteet kutsuivat Kalttassuontien kulmassa ja lähdin siitä  kotiin. 

Tapasin kotimatkalla  äitini (  81-v.),  joka  sauvakäveli  tavanomaisella  aamulenkillään vastaan ja  varoittelin häntä mahdollisista maastopyöräilijöistä.  Hän kertoi, että  maastopyöräliijät  ovat niin tavattoman kohteliaita, kun hän niitä kohtaa. Toivottelevat hyvät huomenet ja eivät  aja  mummelin päälle.  Hyvä meininki, kiitos !

Aamulla  ennen auringonnousua  oli vielä  komea  täysikuu.

----------


## miku80

Tattista lenkistä.. Mahtava keli kyllä ja muutoin pysyi hyvin lämpimänä mutta pukeutumisessa oli joku aivopieru käyny ku olin pelkän puffin kietassu pään ympäri (tottunu jo ajeleen lämpimämmillä keleillä) ja kovemmassa vauhdissa hieman ottalohkoa jääti viima  :Hymy:

----------


## Juice

Parituntinen aamupäivälenkki takana, keli jälleen aivan uskomattoman hieno. Yön pakkanen oli mukavasti kovettanut jo vahvasti kevään sulattamia polkuja, ja surukseni huomasin että kohta on talviajot taas ajettu. Ei muuta kun kaikki polkuja tahkoamaan niin kauan kun ne vielä kantaa.

----------


## marmar

> Tapasin kotimatkalla  äitini (  81-v.),  joka  sauvakäveli  tavanomaisella  aamulenkillään vastaan ja  varoittelin häntä mahdollisista maastopyöräilijöistä.  Hän kertoi, että  maastopyöräliijät  ovat niin tavattoman kohteliaita, kun hän niitä kohtaa. Toivottelvat hyvät huomenet ja eivät  aja  mummelin päälle.  Hyvä meininki, kiitos !



Koittakaame kaikki vaalia tätä mainetta. Jos saamme pidettyä tämän tyyppisen maineen, niin ei tarvitse pelätä että pyöräilyrajoituksia alkaa satelemaan Turun malliin.  

Viimekesänä tunkkasin pariin otteeseen yhden ryteikön läpi ja mieleen tuli ajatus, että oksasaksilla tähän syntyisi kohtuu pienellä vaivalla mukava paria polunpätkää yhdistävä yhdyspolku, joten lähdin kyselemään tontin omistajalta, eli kaupungilta lupia puuhaan. Lupakyselyn vastaanotosta päätellen vastuuhenkilöllä ei ole mitään maastopyöräilyä vastaan.

Uudelle polulle tulee varmasti myös koiraväkeä, mutta uskon paikallisen koiraväen fiksuuteen, kunhan myös me pyöräilijät olemme fiksuja. Yhteispelillä kaikki mahtuu liikkumaan, kaikilla on mukavaa ja saamme vältettyä turhat kiellot.

----------


## Matti H

Laitetaan ny tännekin kuva. Tartti hommata keveämpi keula että pysyy Jokilan pitkäpojan perässä.

----------


## MTB 50+

to 28.3.2013 05:30 aamulenkki Prisman tolpalta  ?

----------


## JiiH

> to 28.3.2013 05:30 aamulenkki Prisman tolpalta  ?



Juu.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Laitetaan ny tännekin kuva. Tartti hommata keveämpi keula että pysyy Jokilan pitkäpojan perässä.



Sulla on sentään laatukeula. Multa lähti jo keula ja takaiskari korjattavaksi. Tarttis varmaan ajaakkin, mutta työn jälkeen ei jaksa ja viikonloppuna on tullut hiihdeltyä.

----------


## Pave

> Hmm, km-kisa kiristyy...



No nyt menee jännäksi...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marmar

> No nyt menee jännäksi...



Jep, johtopaikka tuli hetkeksi, mutta meni taas. Ei muuta kuin kovaa ajoa kaikilta jotka siihen pystyy. Täytyy tästä varmaan käydä palautteluksi vielä pyöräyttämässä satanen tälle päivälle täyteen. Onpahan sitten tullut ajettua nastakumeilla kipsikätisenä satanenkin  :Hymy:

----------


## Matti H

> Sulla on sentään laatukeula. Multa lähti jo keula ja takaiskari korjattavaksi. Tarttis varmaan ajaakkin, mutta työn jälkeen ei jaksa ja viikonloppuna on tullut hiihdeltyä.



Katotaan ny mitä toi SIDi kestää. Hajoo varmaan heti kun pehmoilin enkä ostanukkaan jäykkää kuitukeppiä. Kaiken lisäksi 20 mm enemmän joustoa kun vanhassa eli hurjat 100 milliä. Onneksi ton saa lukkoon.

Paskaa flaksia sulla kyllä jos jouset on porsinu heti.

Ajaminen on poissa muodista. Mäkään tee juuri muuta kun juokse ja kohta loppuu sekin kun paikat hajoo. Sunnuntaina sentään tuli ajettua polkupyörää, sivistyneesti sinkulalla niinkun pitääkin.

----------


## Yeti

Olisiko tällä kertaa kiinnostusta pienimuotoiseen kaljahiihtoon puolentoista viikon kuluttua, joko pe-la tai la-su. Sääennusteen mukaan lunta on vielä riittävästi silloin. Kaksi vuotta sitten meillä oli JJ:n kanssa samantyyppinen retki 8-9.4, ja nyt on varmasti enemmän lunta.

Vai lähdenkö yksin taas?

----------


## Matti H

Päätös hiihtokauden lopettamisesta pitää, kun on työntäyteinen viikonloppu tuolloin.

----------


## lynxlynx

> Jep, johtopaikka tuli hetkeksi, mutta meni taas. Ei muuta kuin kovaa ajoa kaikilta jotka siihen pystyy. Täytyy tästä varmaan käydä palautteluksi vielä pyöräyttämässä satanen tälle päivälle täyteen. Onpahan sitten tullut ajettua nastakumeilla kipsikätisenä satanenkin



Jännäksi tää tosiaan menee, terveyttä ja kilometrejä kaikille tasapuolisesti  :Hymy: 
http://www.kilometrikisa.fi/talvi/site/index
Ville / ACT.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Olisiko tällä kertaa kiinnostusta pienimuotoiseen kaljahiihtoon puolentoista viikon kuluttua, joko pe-la tai la-su



Saattaisipa ollakkin. Vähän tekisi mieli tempasta jotain myös nyt pääsiäisenä.

----------


## Yeti

> Saattaisipa ollakkin. Vähän tekisi mieli tempasta jotain myös nyt pääsiäisenä.



Itse en pysty nyt pääsiäisenä, vaikka sinänsä tekisi mieli.

----------


## marmar

> Ajaminen on poissa muodista.



Onneksi en muodista välitä, vaan teen mitä lystää...

Tässä kuussa jo nipussa yli 800 km, vaikka käsi kipsissä. km-kisa toimii. Mahtaako tuo olla puoliakaan Paven määristä? Ajattelin, josko saisi lisälenkkivaihteen jäämään päälle ja ekaa kertaa 10 000 täyteen jouluun mennessä.

----------


## Pave

Pässiäisterveiset savonmualta!
Pyörähdin tuossa ehtoon edellä reilun parin tunnin CX-lenkin Suonenjoelle.
Siinä missä kotosalla pystyy heittämään pitkän cyclolenkin yhdelläkin välityksellä, täällä sai kyllä rassata pakkaa (jopa eturattaitakin) jatkuvasti laidasta laitaan. Hiin-ja-hiin, jotta väsyneet koivet selvisivät kaikista nousuista ilman tunkkausoptiota. Kyl koton o helppoo...

----------


## Pikke

Oho, johtoasema vajaalla puolella kilsalla! Polje koira, polje!

----------


## Lehisj

No niin nyt ei luovuta enää saavutetusta asemasta (1. tilasta). Eli kaikki ajaa pääsiäisenä ihan "Simona"; harmi että Bomba on ollut telakalla melkein koko kisan, koska muuten voitto olisi jo taskussa. No yritetään ajaa sunnuntaina sitten maaliviivoilla vaikka parisataa kilometriä per kuski, että voitto varmistuu!

Pääsiäisterkut koko tiimille!
Lehisj

----------


## Pikke

Jos ajaisitte varmuuden vuoksi kolmesataa kilsaa per kuski...joka päivä...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Frank

Voi kun tulis kevät ja lumet sulais Kupittaalta  :Vink:

----------


## SuperD

^ Kävin eilen velon kulmalla kurkkaamassa, lohduttomalta näytti. Tänään yhdessä kaarteessa pilkotti asfalttia, kyllä tää tästä!

----------


## lynxlynx

> No niin nyt ei luovuta enää saavutetusta asemasta (1. tilasta). Eli kaikki ajaa pääsiäisenä ihan "Simona"; harmi että Bomba on ollut telakalla melkein koko kisan, koska muuten voitto olisi jo taskussa. No yritetään ajaa sunnuntaina sitten maaliviivoilla vaikka parisataa kilometriä per kuski, että voitto varmistuu!
> 
> Pääsiäisterkut koko tiimille!
> Lehisj



Tarkalle menee, 3 1/2 / 5 Miehellä ajetaan, mut periksi ei anneta. Kisa on hieno, ja on kyllä motivoinut ajamaan  :Hymy: 
Ville / ACT

----------


## Pikke

> ^ Kävin eilen velon kulmalla kurkkaamassa, lohduttomalta näytti. Tänään yhdessä kaarteessa pilkotti asfalttia, kyllä tää tästä!



Me hei vähät piitataan teidän velostanne. Pysykööt lumet siellä vaikka koko kesän, kunhan bemaksirata vaan sulaa pian! *virn*

----------


## Pave

Keskiviikon pulkka-racing-rata...

----------


## Japaul

*Houkuttaako viikon treenileiri upeassa Vianden kaupungissa Luxembourgissa?!?

PÄÄPALKINTONA MAXIGREEN MATKAN NOPEIMMALLE KUSKILLE VIIKON HOTELLIMAJOITUS PUOLIHOIDOLLA 
Hotel "Belle- Vue"
Kurkkaa kuvat Facebook sivuiltamme ja ilmoittaudu mukaan!
*http://www.facebook.com/events/446205705429067/?fref=ts

www.mtbgreenrace.sporttisaitti.com

----------


## Matti H

> Onneksi en muodista välitä, vaan teen mitä lystää...



Juuh, anna kammen kiertyä vaan. Hieno kun äijät ajaa reippaasti ja voittaa kisan. Ja kesällä kulkee niin perkeleesti!

----------


## Falconi

Onko tietoa missä kunnossa Haunisten altaan ympärillä olevat polut ja sen ympäristö? Jos vaikka joku päivä tässä päästäisenä kävisi sielläkin päin ajelemassa.

----------


## TeKu

Viime lauantaina vai sunnuntaina ajoin altaan ympäri ja se oli tosi hyvässä kunnossa. Etelän puoleisesta rinteestä löytyi jo silloin lumettomia kohtia. Kannattaa varmaan mennä aamutuimaan kun on vielä pakkasta, niin välttää pahimmat sohjot kokonaan.

----------


## Matti H

Niner sai loppusilauksen, kun asensin siihen YAWYD:n. Korkistahan sen näkee, täysi tonttu.



On muuten hyvä belgialainen, raikasta kasivolttiseksi. Yksi suosikeistani ehdottomasti. Isosta maailmasta saa magnum-kokoisena, kieltolakisuomessa tyydytään 0,33 litraan.

----------


## Falconi

Joo pittääpä käydä altaalla joku päivä tässä vapaalla. Tänään lenkillä selvästi liian myöhään kun osa poluista oli jo aikamoista sohjoa.





> On muuten hyvä belgialainen, raikasta kasivolttiseksi. Yksi suosikeistani ehdottomasti. Isosta maailmasta saa magnum-kokoisena, kieltolakisuomessa tyydytään 0,33 litraan.



Tuon panimon oluet on kaikki aikas hyviä luokissaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Mika.t

Huomenna rauhallista ajoa prisman tolpalta klo 11.

----------


## peippo

Sekä kello 10  :Vink:  Paikalla ainakin kaikki (?) Turun Moonlanderit. Tarrojakin saa.

----------


## Frank

Tuun hakemaan tarrat

----------


## Pave

Tervon varalaskupaikka on hämäävä mesta; kolmen kilometrin suora, joka nousee ihan selkeästi kumpaankin suuntaan...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## mijura

> Sekä kello 10  Paikalla ainakin kaikki (?) Turun Moonlanderit. Tarrojakin saa.



Hitto vie taidan ehtiä mukaan. Tarrat olikin jo, kiitos.

----------


## Teemu

> Sekä kello 10  Paikalla ainakin kaikki (?) Turun Moonlanderit.



En usko tuohon, mutta kertokaa kuinka monta oli.

----------


## Sti

En tiedä ootko jo itte käyny kattomassa, mutta tänään Hauninen oli ainakin miltei 100%:sti ajettavissa. Yöpakkanen oli kovettanu polut, eikä pilven takaa hymyillyt aurinko näitä pehmentäny. Muutamassa kohtaa jalkautu ihan mielellään, kun sula vesi oli jäätynyt sileäksi, kaltavaksi pinnaksi. Mahtava keli-ajelin tuolta Kullaanpolun Kerttulaan ja tuo oli täysin ajettavissa.

----------


## peippo

> En usko tuohon, mutta kertokaa kuinka monta oli.



Kolme Moonlanderia ja kolme sellaista perinteisempää maantiefillarin näköistä peliä. Meillä oli hauskaa mutta vastaantulijoista yllättävän moni pahalla päällä.

----------


## Mika.t

Kyllähän se nyt harmittaa jos näkee et toisilla on kivaa =) Meidän lenkillä narun päässä oleva koira näykkäs kaveria jalkaan. Ei menny housut rikki tai muutakaan mutta omistaja ei edes pahoitellut kun sille sanottiin että pitää koirastaan kiinni. Outoa porukkaa...

----------


## Speltcial

Huomenna sunnuntaina lenkkiä prisman tolpalta klo 10. Suunta itä ja vauhti löysä. Kesto 2-3h. Tervetuloa!

Edit: klo 10 kesäaikaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Pave

Tänään kuukauden kolmas satku, cycloilin Lintulahdesta Vesannolle ja takas. Roiskuvat sulavedet jäätyvät pyörään kiinni ja haittaavat vaihteiston toimintaa, muuten Sininen tie kesäkunnossa.

----------


## Lehisj

> Tänään kuukauden kolmas satku, cycloilin Lintulahdesta Vesannolle ja takas. Roiskuvat sulavedet jäätyvät pyörään kiinni ja haittaavat vaihteiston toimintaa, muuten Sininen tie kesäkunnossa.



Tänään viikon kuudes satku. Ei lennä sulavedet, mutta tuulee niin pirusti, varsinkin kun yksin vääntää.

Nyt on voitto lähellä eli kaikille huomisiin ajoihin taisteluhenkeä MTB-Turun puolesta!

----------


## Pave

Ovatkohan naapurit jo merkanneet päivän kilometrinsä? Vielä on jäljellä 'loppusiivouksessa' mahdollisesti paljastuvat mustat hevoset. Mutta ei tuo pahalta näytä...  :Hymy: 
Huominen istutaan näillä näkymin pakussa matkalla takaisin tasamaille. Harmittavan liki olisi tasaluku...

----------


## Matti H

Huomenna illalla cyclot. Normipaikka ja lähtö kello 19. Meininki pyhiin sopivan harras.

----------


## Lehisj

> Ovatkohan naapurit jo merkanneet päivän kilometrinsä? Vielä on jäljellä 'loppusiivouksessa' mahdollisesti paljastuvat mustat hevoset. Mutta ei tuo pahalta näytä... 
> Huominen istutaan näillä näkymin pakussa matkalla takaisin tasamaille. Harmittavan liki olisi tasaluku...



Kaikille MTB-Turku-tiimiläislle ajohaluja huomiseksi. Kaikki kilsat lasketaan!

----------


## marmar

> Kaikille MTB-Turku-tiimiläislle ajohaluja huomiseksi. Kaikki kilsat lasketaan!



Ajetaan ajetaan, minkä ehtii. Tänään viikon toinen satku ja ei kai sitä kahta ilman kolmatta? Kipsikäsi vaan ei kestä yli kolmen tunnin ajoja, joten vähintään parissa osassa pitää ajella. Klo 24 sitten katotaan mitä mittari näyttää  :Vink: 

Tosiaan kaiiki kilsat tarvitaan. On jakajaa sen verran paljon kilsoissa.

----------


## lynxlynx

Urakoinniksi näyttää menevän, onneksi on maanantai vapaa.

----------


## mijura

> Huomenna sunnuntaina lenkkiä prisman tolpalta klo 10. Suunta itä ja vauhti löysä. Kesto 2-3h. Tervetuloa!
> 
> Edit: klo 10 kesäaikaa



Hereillä ollaan ja jos kesäaikaan siirtyminen on onnistunut, olen teidän kanssa samaan aikaan tolpalla.  :Hymy:

----------


## Matti H

> Huomenna illalla cyclot. Normipaikka ja lähtö kello 19. Meininki pyhiin sopivan harras.



Hyökkäs vatsatauti perhana. Auttaa tietty painonpudotuksessa. Pihvi vetää illan lenkin, tiedottaa myöhemmin yksityiskohtia.

----------


## Juice

Tahkon ensimmäinen ilmoittautuminen sulkeutuu tänään, huomenna siis hinta nousee.
Itselleni otin jo lähes perinteisen yö ajon + 25 klo 09.00 lähtöön ja pojat ajaa tietenkin tuon 25km.
Vanhempi sälli kyllä uhosi ajavansa jo 45 mutta en nyt ainakaan vielä häntä siihen ilmonut.

----------


## Pihvi

Juu, tänään ajetaan.
Startti Kuusiston mäen päältä  heti sillan jälkeen klo 19. Tarkistetaan siis Kuusiston polkujen kunto ja koukkaillaan teitä pitkin tarvittaessa. Maasturia alle. Poluilla pärjää ilman nastoja, mutta tiet on liukkaat.

----------


## mijura

> Tahkon ensimmäinen ilmoittautuminen sulkeutuu tänään, huomenna siis hinta nousee.
> Itselleni otin jo lähes perinteisen yö ajon + 25 klo 09.00 lähtöön ja pojat ajaa tietenkin tuon 25km.
> Vanhempi sälli kyllä uhosi ajavansa jo 45 mutta en nyt ainakaan vielä häntä siihen ilmonut.



Tahko ilmo hoidettu eilen. 60km tuli näin ekakertalaisena otettua. Oliko  jotain MTB Turku porukkamökkisuunnitelmaa olemassa? Halua riittäis ajaa  myös yöllä, mut ajatus vähistä yöunista ennen starttia ei vielä  kuumota.

Huomenna kuulemma DH kisat Hirvensalossa, onko muita tulijoita?

----------


## JiiTee

Act:n tiimin km-kisaan ilmoittajana lupaan hoitaa tänne tiedon kun kaikki meikäläiset ovat kilsansa kirjanneet. Jos siis teistä joku lupaa hoitaa saman tiedon! Näin pääsee korkkaamaan kuohuvat ennen työpäivän aamuyötä...
T. Juha

----------


## Mika.t

Facebookista kopsattua. Huomenna lenkkiä hirvensalon slalomparkilta klo 10.

----------


## Juice

Sarja
#
Nimi
Seura

120 km

Jari Korelin
MTB-Turku

180 km

Matti Hallikainen
MTB-Turku / Racing Rockets

120 km

Janne Rosama
MTB-Turku

120 km

Teemu Hiltunen
MTB-Turku

180 km

Jarkko Holopainen
MTB-Turku

180 km

Matti Kiijärvi
TuUL / MTB-Turku

180 km

Peter Nylund
MTB-Turku

60 km klo 9:20

Juhani Tomminen
MTB-Turku

120 km

Ville Peltoniemi
MTB-Turku

Yöpyöräily

Juha Röntynen
Mtb-Turku

25 km

Lauri Röntynen
Mtb-Turku

25 km

Leevi Röntynen
Mtb-Turku

25 km

Juha Röntynen
Mtb-Turku

60 km klo 9:40

Ville Väre
MTB-Turku


Paljon on pitkiä matkoja. onko yltiöpositiivista porukkaa vai julmetun kovakuntosta.
Mukavasti alkaa olemaan Turkulaisia listalla, tosin muutama nimi mielestäni listalta vielä puuttuu.

----------


## Yeti

> ...
> Paljon on pitkiä matkoja. onko yltiöpositiivista porukkaa vai julmetun kovakuntosta.
> ...



Huonomuistinen ja ylioptimistinen. Aika onneton yhdistelmä.

----------


## Juice

> Tahko ilmo hoidettu eilen. 60km tuli näin ekakertalaisena otettua. Oliko  jotain MTB Turku porukkamökkisuunnitelmaa olemassa? Halua riittäis ajaa  myös yöllä, mut ajatus vähistä yöunista ennen starttia ei vielä



Tahkon taika kyllä huolehtii huonoista yöunista, on vaan plussaa jos on jotakin
 tekemistä kun ei nukuta

----------


## Ulla

Tultiin Kuopiosta, Paavo lähti vielä lenkille. Kuulemma huomenna saa levätä. ?!?

----------


## artzi

> Tultiin Kuopiosta, Paavo lähti vielä lenkille. Kuulemma huomenna saa levätä. ?!?



Äkkiäkös sitä puuttuvan 80 heittää... tuolla aikaisemmin ict kyseli loppukilsoja. Mun osalta homma valmis.

----------


## Lehisj

> Äkkiäkös sitä puuttuvan 80 heittää... tuolla aikaisemmin ict kyseli loppukilsoja. Mun osalta homma valmis.



Viimeiset kilsat kirjattu. Ei herunnut kahtasataa kilsaa viimeisenä ajopäivänä, vaikka tuli luvattua. No sentään yli 150 km jos se ei riitä niin ei sitten. Viimeinen kisaviikko oli melkein 900 km, vaikka ei niitä oikeita pakkas- ja lumikilsoja, niin kuitenkin kovassa tuulessa ja yksin väännettyinä nuokin tuntuvat vanhan äijän jaloissa. Nyt otetaan ... ja huomenna levätään tuli sitten voitto tai kakkostila.

Niin ja Juice: kyllä varmaan 3 x Lehikoinenkin kuuluisi Tahkossa MTB-Turun alle, vaikka nyt mennäänkin TVC:n nimissä. Anttia yritin houkutella ajamaan 45 km, niin teidän Leevikin olisi saanut ajoseuraa. No poika halusi kuitenkin vielä ajaa vain 25 km. Pia oli rohkea ja ilmottautui 60 km:lle.

Terkut Mallorcalta koko MTB-Turun talvikilometrikisatiimille!
T. Vielä normaaliakin "väsyneempi" Lehisj

----------


## marmar

> Äkkiäkös sitä puuttuvan 80 heittää... tuolla aikaisemmin ict kyseli loppukilsoja. Mun osalta homma valmis.



Kuittaan omalta osaltani leikin leikityksi, ajot ajetuksi ja kilsat merkityksi. Uhottu 3. Satanen tälle viikolle ajettu 106 km mitaisena, jotta sai 1700 täyteen.

----------


## JiiTee

Meillä 1 henkilön kirjaukset puuttuvat ja yhdestä ei ole tietoa. Ei-tietoa on luultavasti vähän tai ei ollenkaan (ennakkoilmoitus, tiimikannustusta harrastettu). Toinen puuttuva on 336km. Järjestelmä ei salli kirjauksia tällä hetkellä
Eli tilanne kesken.

----------


## HAK

Hienoja vääntöjä Talvikilometrikisassa! Onnittelut kaikille.
Varsinkin MTB-Turulle, on loppusijoitus mikä tahansa sekä myös "MTB-Turku kakkosjoukkueelle" FinnHEMS-tiimille  :Vink:

----------


## greenman

Multa jäi eliseltä kirjaamatta muutama hassu kilsa.

Hauskaa oli vaikka ei ihan hirveästi normaalia enempiä tullut ajettua.

----------


## Juice

> Niin ja Juice: kyllä varmaan 3 x Lehikoinenkin kuuluisi Tahkossa MTB-Turun alle, vaikka nyt mennäänkin TVC:n nimissä. Anttia yritin houkutella ajamaan 45 km, niin teidän Leevikin olisi saanut ajoseuraa. No poika halusi kuitenkin vielä ajaa vain 25 km. Pia oli rohkea ja ilmottautui 60 km:lle.
> 
> Terkut Mallorcalta koko MTB-Turun talvikilometrikisatiimille!
> T. Vielä normaaliakin "väsyneempi" Lehisj



Kyllä se TVC mulle käy yhtäläisesti, tuli vaan haku tehtyä MTB-Turkusen nimissä lainkaan ajattelematta niitä joilla on keltainen paita. Hienoa hienoa lisää porukkaa mukaan, menkää ja imoittautukaa vielä ehtii. Nip.. Nap?
Mahtavaa kun on taas jotakin mitä odottaa.

----------


## greenman

180 listalta löytyy myös b00t seuran nimellä tuttu nimi. Heija heija

----------


## Pave

Vuoro/kuukauden vaihtuessa oli kasassa vasta 51 kpl jumiin jääneitä kisakilometrejä, joten jos ja kun tuo kirjausbugi/aprillipila (?) korjataan, niin loppukirjaukset keikkauttanevat tilanteen vielä toisin päin. Soli se mun viiden päivän flunssa, pärk...

No joka tapauksessa kiitokset tiimikavereille hienosta saavutuksesta, eiköhän tuota MTB-Turun linkkiä ole taas klikkailtu ja maine kasvanut, kunniasta nyt niin väliä...  :Hymy:

----------


## Matti H

Olette te ajaneet hurjia määriä!

----------


## Vesa-Pekka Rantalainen

> Olette te ajaneet hurjia määriä!



Mattia lainaten ja itsekseni ihmetellen,  löytyykö Turun seudulta edes noin monta kilometriä? :Vink:

----------


## marmar

> Vuoro/kuukauden vaihtuessa oli kasassa vasta 51 kpl jumiin jääneitä kisakilometrejä, joten jos ja kun tuo kirjausbugi/aprillipila (?) korjataan, niin loppukirjaukset keikkauttanevat tilanteen vielä toisin päin. Soli se mun viiden päivän flunssa, pärk...



Tai, mun käden hajoaminen, tai Bomban selän rikkoutuminen...

Onnitelut Pavelle 3000 ylityksestä. Hurja luku talvikilsoja. Viiden kärki tais jäädä juuri alle 2000. Aika kova tulos mielestäni.

Oli kyse sitten aprillipilasta tai taktikoinnista kirjauksien kanssa, niin jäipähän vähäksi aikaa keikkumaan meidän nimi keulille kun kurvasin varttia vaille kotiin ja pistin omat kilsat sisään. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Matti H

Laskeskelin välityksiä Sheldonin kalkulaattorilla http://sheldonbrown.com/gears/

Ymmärtäisin 29" sinkulan 32/19-välityksen vastaavan 26 tuumaisen 32/17 -settiä. Muistaakseni JiiH ajaa tuolla välityksellä? Ilmeisesti tässä on otettu kaikki huomioon, kun kammen pituuksiakin kysytään?

----------


## JiiTee

Kirjaukset toimivat taas. Viimeinen mohikaanimme on selvityksessä, laitoin tekstarinkin. Paljoa ei tule ACT:lle lisää. Jos mitään.
Kiitos joka tapauksessa kisasta! Ei näin paljoa ole koskaan tullut talvella ajettua, kiitos teidän!
T. Juha

----------


## JiiH

> Ymmärtäisin 29" sinkulan 32/19-välityksen vastaavan 26 tuumaisen 32/17 -settiä. Muistaakseni JiiH ajaa tuolla välityksellä? Ilmeisesti tässä on otettu kaikki huomioon, kun kammen pituuksiakin kysytään?



Ei, mulla on 32/20, vastaa aika tarkkaan 26-tuumaisen 32/18.

Kypärän nosto ja kumarrus km-kisaajille, huikeita talvikilsoja!

----------


## Matti H

> Ei, mulla on 32/20, vastaa aika tarkkaan !



Ei mikään siirtymävälitys siis. Mutta joo, jäljillä siis olen.

----------


## Pave

Mike Shermannin laskurin avustuksella huomasin, että mullahan on itse asissa aivan liian piiiiitkiä välityksiä 26" maastosinkuloissani (34-18, 36-19), kun vertaa yleisesti käyttämiäni polkuajonopeuksia vs. sopivat kadenssit. Ilmankos niillä on pystynyt ajelemaan mm. noita pakkosatasia talviteillä sekä työmatkoja.  :Leveä hymy: 

Toisaalta 'oikeat' maastovälitykset söisivät tuota pyörän yleiskäyttöisyyttä (työmatkasinkulassa 'talvivälitys' 34-16)...

----------


## JiiH

> Ei mikään siirtymävälitys siis. Mutta joo, jäljillä siis olen.



Juu ei ole siirtymävälitys. Vaikka onhan sillä yksi talvitriatlonin pyöräilyosuus väännetty sohjossa ja jäässä...

----------


## Matti H

Tämä pohdiskelu liittyy siihen, että 32/17 on ollut hyvä Tahkopykälä. Tekisi mieli rakentaa koirapyöräilysalsasta kesäksi ripeä sinkula.

----------


## Lehisj

> Ei mikään siirtymävälitys siis. Mutta joo, jäljillä siis olen.



Mä olen laittamassa uuteen terästakajäykkä 29-sinkulaani 34 x 22 ja kammet vain 175 mm. No enpä ole koskaan ennen ajanut sinkulalla metsässä, niin en tiedä kuinka metsään menen! Heh, heh olipas "hauska" sanaleikki!

----------


## greenman

Mulla on Karate Monkeyssä 34-16 sunnuntaicyclovälitys, 42 mm nastoilla. Kesällä 29-kumeilla välitys 34-18, jolla meni viimevuoden Tahko.

----------


## Matti H

Metsäsinkulointi on yksinkertaista. Mennään tasaista välityksen suomaa nopeutta ja kun jerkku reisistä loppuu, tunkataan maksimivauhdilla.

Ainakin näin heikkojalkaisen näkökulmasta välitys on aina kompromissi. Kokeilemalla selviää. Lehisj selvinnee hiukan pidemmilläkin tuumilla.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## greenman

Voisin kuvitella myös. Ainakin mitä velolla tullut miehen välityksiä taivasteltua. Pääasia, että aate leviää...

----------


## greenman

Tahkon spekulaatiot ovat kovassa vauhdissa. Mökkipaikat alkavat olla täynnä (15/16). Mulla on listoilla alla olevat nimet. Suuri osa listasta näkyykin jo ilmoittautuneen Tahkolle. Onko listalla joku joka tietää jo tässä vaiheessa, että ei pääse lähtemään ja siten vapauttaa paikkansa?

Lisäksi multa puuttuu muutama s-postiosoite. Laittakaahan mulle.

Listassa on toivottavasti kaikki nimet jotka mulle on ilmoittautunut???

1 Jarkko Holopainen
2 Aki Korhonen
3 Matti Hallikainen
4 Ville väre
5 Jari Korelin
6 Janne Rosama
7 Tommi Jansson 
8 Peter Nylund
9 Paavo Pietilä
10 Teemu Saranpää s-posti uupuu
11 Ville Peltoniemi
12 Janne peippo
13 Juhani Tomminen s-posti uupuu
14 Mika lehtonen
15 mijura s-posti (ja oikeanelämän koko nimi) uupuu

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Olisiko tällä kertaa kiinnostusta pienimuotoiseen kaljahiihtoon puolentoista viikon kuluttua, joko pe-la tai la-su. Sääennusteen mukaan lunta on vielä riittävästi silloin. Kaksi vuotta sitten meillä oli JJ:n kanssa samantyyppinen retki 8-9.4, ja nyt on varmasti enemmän lunta.
> 
> Vai lähdenkö yksin taas?



Sääennuste lupaa hyvää hiihtokeliä ensi viikonlopuksi. Pe-la välinen yö taitaa olla hippasen parempi. Onko suunnitelma tarkentunut?
Olisi mukavaa jos saataisiin taas vähän reilumpi porukka nuotiolle. Nuotiopaikka voidaan valita niinkin, että paikalle pääsee myös pyörällä.

Samaten kevätleirille on ollut taas kovin vähän kiinnostusta. Vain 6 henkeä on edes kyselly jotain ja heistä puolet aikeissa tulla ehkä osaksi aikaa. Kertokaapa onko suunnitelmissa vikaa vai pitäisikö olla naamakirjassa, että pääsee piireihin?

----------


## Ulla

Tulin viime vuonna pois naamakirjasta, älä hyvä mies sinne mene. Leirissä ei ole mitään vikaa, päinvastoin! Mutta liukkaat, risat pitkokset ja olematon kunto, en edes kuvittele pärjääväni kyydissä.

----------


## OlliR

> Samaten kevätleirille on ollut taas kovin vähän kiinnostusta. Vain 6 henkeä on edes kyselly jotain ja heistä puolet aikeissa tulla ehkä osaksi aikaa. Kertokaapa onko suunnitelmissa vikaa vai pitäisikö olla naamakirjassa, että pääsee piireihin?



Jossain kohtaa kerroin että olen kiinnostunut leiristä. Huomasin kuitenkin että Liedossa on xc kisat lauantaina ja menen sinne itseäni kurjuuttamaan. Tulen mielelläni sunnuntaina kalliobaanalle. Arvostan sitä että porukka jaksaa järjestää yhteistä kivaa ja jatkossa yritän tulla mukaan! Naamakirjassa en ole itsekään, joten en ole piireissä.

----------


## Yeti

> Sääennuste lupaa hyvää hiihtokeliä ensi viikonlopuksi. Pe-la välinen yö taitaa olla hippasen parempi. Onko suunnitelma tarkentunut?
> Olisi mukavaa jos saataisiin taas vähän reilumpi porukka nuotiolle. Nuotiopaikka voidaan valita niinkin, että paikalle pääsee myös pyörällä.
> ...



Juu, enemmän porukka mukaan vaan. Tämä on leppoisa retki ja mitkä tahansa sukset käy (paitsi ei ehkä ihan parhaat kilpasukset). Lauantai sopisi minulle paremmin, mutta perjantaikin käy.

Kävin ajamassa paksupyörällä Kurjenrahkalla eilen ja tänään (retkiraportti tulee huomenna). Laturetki-latu on ihan ok kunnossa avoimissa paikoissa, mutta metsässä on roska jo pilannut ladut.

----------


## Eros

mikäs faceryhmän osoite?

----------


## Juha Jokila

> mikäs faceryhmän osoite?



Mikäli viittaat leiriin, niin sillä ei ole mitään tekemistä facebookin kanssa. Info löytyy tämän foorumin säikeestä. http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...inais-Suomessa

----------


## HAK

> mikäs faceryhmän osoite?



MTB-Turku. https://www.facebook.com/groups/6625202066/

Fb on tämänpäivän netti.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> MTB-Turku. https://www.facebook.com/groups/6625202066/
> 
> Fb on tämänpäivän netti.



Fb on kuin kouluruokaa. Näyttää ruualle, mutta on aina samaa paskaa ja kaikki syö, vaikka keittäjää ei ole kukaan nähnyt. 

Vapaa netti, urrraaa!

----------


## HAK

> Fb on kuin kouluruokaa. Näyttää ruualle, mutta on aina samaa paskaa ja kaikki syö, vaikka keittäjää ei ole kukaan nähnyt. 
> 
> Vapaa netti, urrraaa!



mä haluun kalapuikkoja

----------


## marmar

> Fb on kuin kouluruokaa. Näyttää ruualle, mutta on aina samaa paskaa ja kaikki syö, vaikka keittäjää ei ole kukaan nähnyt. 
> 
> Vapaa netti, urrraaa!



Minäkään en siellä ole, enkä aio mennä. Joillekkin myös työ estää olemasta missään tekemisissä FB:n kanssa.

Mun mielestä tuo vertaus on kouluruuan halventamista. Tämä aprillipila  sopisi kouluruokaa paremmin FB vertaukseksi.

----------


## SuperD

Jokaisella lienee syynsä käyttää/olla käyttämättä tarkoitukseen soveltuvia medioita, mutta erilaisista asioista tiedottamiseen - ihan vaikka vaan käyttäjämäärillä mitattuna - FB saattaisi olla harkinnan arvoinen. Vaikka huutaisi aivan täpöjä sieltä kotiovelta niin yhden miehen ääni ei kantaudu kovin kauas.

10 sekunnin googlauksella kaivettua dataa:
_
"Facebook says it now has 1.06 billion people using the site each month, slightly more than the 1.01 billion reported three months earlier." -_ December 2012.
---
Fillari-lehden foorumi tilastot
Aiheet 13.047 Viestit 950.728 *Jäseniä 16.295* *-* huhtikuu 2013

Leirille en usko osallistuvani koska plänätyt ajotunnit per päivä tuntuu kovalta omaan kuntoon nähden

----------


## Matti H

FB on kätevä yhteydenpitoväline kaikenlaisessa porukkatoiminnassa. Ittellä ainakin samassa paikassa käsillä koiraurheilureeniporukka, koirayhdistys ja tietty tämä MTB-Turkukin. Ja aikasta paljon kaikesta muustakin pysyy kiireinen kärryillä.

Jos joku epämääräinen taho kerää dataa mun reeneistä, niin siitä vaan. Vähän menee kovalevytilaa.

Ei noi leirin ajosuoritteet mitään ylimaallisia ole. Isommalla sakilla vauhti putoaa aina. Ei tuolla suolla kovaa pysty etenemään kuin yksinäinen pyöräilijä tai maksimissaan taistelupari.

Mukaan vaan rohkeasti, nämä reissut kehittää maastopyöräilijän!

----------


## Juha Jokila

Matti kirjoittaa asiaa. Tuo leirin pisin 8 tunnin lenkki menee kuivalla säällä yksin ajaen ja  vähän rutistamalla 4:ssä tunnissa. Ilmoitettu aika on sitä varten pitkä, ettei tarvi heti oikoa kun kumi puhkeaa jo toisen kerran ja ehtii tehdä tulet evästauolla.

----------


## marmar

> FB on kätevä yhteydenpitoväline kaikenlaisessa porukkatoiminnassa. Ittellä ainakin samassa paikassa käsillä koiraurheilureeniporukka, koirayhdistys ja tietty tämä MTB-Turkukin. Ja aikasta paljon kaikesta muustakin pysyy kiireinen kärryillä.
> 
> Jos joku epämääräinen taho kerää dataa mun reeneistä, niin siitä vaan. Vähän menee kovalevytilaa.



On varmasti monessa mielessä kätevä mutta mua ei houkuta ajatus, että epämääräisellä taholla on yhdessä helposti saavutettavassa paikassa käytettävissä liikaa dataa. Kyllä  täällä olevilla tiedoilla ja googlella saa kaivettua esiin mun nimen, kuvat, ammatin, osoitteen, työpaikan, harrastukset, autot, jne, jos vaan tarpeeksi vaivaa näkee. Mielestäni sekin on turhan paljon. Jos nollasta voisin aloittaa, niin luultavasti vetäisin yksityisyyden suhteen tiukempaa linjaa. Nyt kun yksityisyys on jo ns. menetetty niin en asiaa isommin sure, mutta silti raja menee jossain ja se kulkee FB:n ja vastaavien palveluiden kohdalla. 

Liikaa dataa yhdessä täysin kontrolloimattomassa paikassa. Valmiiksi sopivaan formaattiin jalostettuna koneellista analysointia ja käsittelyä varten. Ymmärrän kyllä, että suurin osa ei asiasta välitä mitään. Silti noilla FB:n käytön kieltävillä tahoilla on omat hyvin vahvat perusteensa kielloille, joita ei voi kiistää.

----------


## Matti H

Kuka mitennii. Mää pidän FB:tä suurempana murheena kaupparekisteriä. On todella mukava olla reissussa ja saada uhkaustekstareita puhelimeen jonkin työmaalla tapahtuneen jutun takia. Tai parhaaassa tapauksessa  joku mulkvisti on seissyt pihassa hakkaamassa ovea.

----------


## marmar

> Kuka mitennii. Mää pidän FB:tä suurempana murheena kaupparekisteriä. On todella mukava olla reissussa ja saada uhkaustekstareita puhelimeen jonkin työmaalla tapahtuneen jutun takia. Tai parhaaassa tapauksessa  joku mulkvisti on seissyt pihassa hakkaamassa ovea.



Juu näin saattaa yksilön osalta olla päivittäisessä elämässä. 

Mutta mm. ne jotka kieltää FB:n käytön kantaa huolta suuremman populaation turvallisuudesta. Silloin massiivinen tietomäärä yhdessä paikassa ei ole hyvä. Ja seurauksetkin  on yleensä pahempia, kuin tekstarit tai oven hakkaus. Puhelinnumeron voi vaihtaa, nimen voi vaihtaa ja muuttokin on aika helppoa, mutta koko kaveripiirin vaihtaminen onkin sitten jo isompi juttu. 

Juu teoreettisia juttuja ja mulla ei ole FB kieltoa päällä. Vastustus on omalla kohdalla enemmän periaatteellista ja kenties ylivarovaisuuttakin. Olen vain sattunut elämäni aikana väistämään monta ikävää asiaa varovaisuudella, jota moni on pitänyt turhana ylivarovaisuutena, mutta on joutunut vuosien päästä myöntämään että se oli kuitenkin perusteltua. Tämä maailma ei ole ihan niin hyvä, kuin miltä se näyttää.

Juu ei ole tarkoitus pelotella tai houkutella porukkaa pois naamakirjasta. Kunhan nyt raotan hiukan miksi en siellä ole, enkä aio harkita ainakan toistaiseksi.

----------


## Matti H

> Tämä maailma ei ole ihan niin hyvä, kuin miltä se näyttää.



Älä *****.

Ei sitten tule mieleen, että jollain saattaa olla aika tiukat säännöt siitä, mitä ulos antaa itsestään tai läheisistään? Netissä tai siellä ihan oikeassa maailmassa. 

Kannattaa joskus mennä ulos ja tavata ihmisiä ihan naamasta naamaan. Siellä ne oikeat hait ui.

----------


## Lehisj

> Kuka mitennii. Mää pidän FB:tä suurempana murheena kaupparekisteriä. On todella mukava olla reissussa ja saada uhkaustekstareita puhelimeen jonkin työmaalla tapahtuneen jutun takia. Tai parhaaassa tapauksessa  joku mulkvisti on seissyt pihassa hakkaamassa ovea.



No Fb:ssä en ole minäkään enkä aiokaan olla, mutta ei se minussa mitään suuria intohimoja herätä suuntaan jos toiseen. Niin ja on ne mun vähäiset yhteislenkkitarpeet hoituneet ihan Fillarifooruminkin kautta vaikka ei täällä olekaan 1,1 biljoonaa (miljardia) kävijää/käyttäjää.

Ja sitten muuta, vaikkei sitä voittoa ihan tullutkaan MTB-Turun tiimille, niin jotain voittoja tiimijäsenille sateli ihan puskista. Eli meikäläinen, joka ei ole jo puolivuosisataa kestäneellä elämän taipaleella voittanut mitään missään arvonassa, nappasi nyt talvikilometrikisan arvonnassa päävoittona olleen Tunturin CX-pyörän.

Pyörä on kyllä ihan upea, mutta ylimääräinen minun varastossani, joten jos joku on aikeissa hankkia kesäksi cyclocrossaria, niin nyt olisi hyvällä alennuksella tarjolla upouusi peli ja koonkin varmaan pääsee valitsemaan ihan itse.

Ilmoitelkaa mahdollisesta kiinnostuksesta YV:llä.

----------


## HAK

Onnittelut Jukalle.

Fb on ylivoimainen mm. omien kiinnostusten seurannassa, tapahtumien ja juttujen jakamisessa, viestittelyssä jne.., kunnes joku keksii jonkin muun systeemin.
Nykyään ei enää paljon haittaa muiden jakama infoähkykään  :Vink:  kun se juoksee omaa elämäänsä uutisnauhassa. 

En ymmärrä lainkaan tuota yksityisyyshössötystä tai tiedonkeruuta.

MTB-Turunkaan osalta ei vaan ole enää paluuta "vanhaan hyvään aikaan ennen fb:tä".

Mutta jokainen tekee näissä jutuissa juuri kuten parhaaksi kokee.

----------


## ZeiR

Facebookissa(kaan) ei tarvitse esiintyä omalla nimellään eikä siellä tarvitse jakaa informaatiota itsestään jos ei näin halua.

----------


## Ulla

Eiköhän tämä MTB-Turun elämä kulje ihan hyvin täällä syntymäkodissakin, jos vaan joku muistaa infota _siellä toisaalla_ sovitut lenkit myös tänne.  :Hymy: 


Mistä tulikin mieleen, että Vappulenkki ajetaan 1.5. klo 11 alkaen Impivaaran palloiluhalleilta. Matin etkolenkit ja kaikki jatkot erittäin suotavia!

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Kiinnostavat asiat herättävät keskustelua. Itsekin olin kauan ihan periaatteestakin FB:tä vastaan. Jossain vaiheessa alkoi kulkea enenevässä määrin harrastuksiin liittyviä kutsuja facebookin kautta ja päätin lopulta antaa palvelulle tilaisuuden. Lopputulos oli se että yllätyin positiivisesta enkä ole näillä näkymin lähtemässä pois. Facebookia voi käyttää niin monin eri tavoin, ettei sitä kannattaisi yleistäen kritisoida pahimman kauhuskenarion perusteella. Fakta on tällä hetkellä se, että facebookin kautta tarjotaan jonkinlaista lisäarvoa myös MTB-Turun touhuihin. Periaatteidensa tai mielipiteidensä takia on silti ihan oikeutettua ja suotavaakin olla kuulumatta facebookkiin - ei varmastikaan menetä kovin paljoa josko mitään. Ihan sama pätee tähän foorumiinkin.

Vähän tässä nyt ollaan vissiin sivuraiteilla. Juhalla oli ihan asiaakin ja kyseli auttaisiko facebookkiin kuuluminen jotenkin. Tuskinpa. Ellei sitten sieltä omista facebook-kontakteista löydy joku joka ei tietoa ole vielä fillarifoorumin tai MTB-Turun FB-ryhmän kautta saanut. Itse olin viime keväänä samaisella leirillä - voin suositella. Itse aloitin talvitauon jälkeen oikeastaan suoraan kevätleiriltä ja jaksoin ajella ihan kohtuullisesti. Riippuu tietysti osallistujien yleisestä tasosta ja reitin kunnosta, mutta ainakaan viime vuonna ei vaadittu erityisen hyvää kuntoa. Olisi kiva lähteä tänäkin vuonna leirille, mutta ei taida löytyä riittävästi vapaa-aikaa. Jos yksittäisten päivien osallistuminen on mahdollista, niin pyrin kyllä vähintäänkin yhdelle päivälle mukaan.

Kun tuossa jo off-topicciin kovasti pääsin, niin todetaan nyt vielä että Turku-rastien kausi alkaa tänään. TuS järjestää lähiaikoina myös aikuisten suunnistuskoulun, jos jota kuta sattuu kiinnostamaan.

----------


## Matti H

Juuh, pahoittelen mesoamistani. Alkaa kiristää pinnaa, kun viimeinen sisällä pysynyt ateria on nautittu viime perjantaina. Jaffa ja soffa kyllästyttää. Onneksi nyt ei ole eilisen tapaan 39 astetta kuumetta.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Itse olin viime keväänä samaisella leirillä - voin suositella. Itse aloitin talvitauon jälkeen oikeastaan suoraan kevätleiriltä ja jaksoin ajella ihan kohtuullisesti. Riippuu tietysti osallistujien yleisestä tasosta ja reitin kunnosta, mutta ainakaan viime vuonna ei vaadittu erityisen hyvää kuntoa. Olisi kiva lähteä tänäkin vuonna leirille, mutta ei taida löytyä riittävästi vapaa-aikaa. Jos yksittäisten päivien osallistuminen on mahdollista, niin pyrin kyllä vähintäänkin yhdelle päivälle mukaan.



Kaikki saavat osallistua kuten haluavat. Minä olen vain huolissani siitä, etten joudu maksamaan yksin 250 € mökkivuokraa, vaikka asun niin lähellä, että voin tulla vetämään lenkit yhtä hyvin kotoakin. Yhteis majoitus ja ruokailut luovat yleensä hyvää porukkahenkeä ja mahdollistaa vähän kauempaakin tuleville mukavat ja helpot olosuhteet.

Tunteeko Ulla tai joku muu noita Kuhiksen polkuja niin, että pystyisi tarjoamaan opastuksen hieman lyhyemmille reiteille?

----------


## TeKu

> Tai parhaaassa tapauksessa  joku mulkvisti on seissyt pihassa hakkaamassa ovea.



Viimeiksi näin taisi käydä kun spessuni rungosta kuului ääniä, enkä itse keksinyt äänen aiheuttajaa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Matti H

> Viimeiksi näin taisi käydä kun spessuni rungosta kuului ääniä, enkä itse keksinyt äänen aiheuttajaa



 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mika.t

Huomenna on torstai! Olisko jo aika polkaista lenkit käyntiin kunnolla. Valoakin jo piisaa.

----------


## bomba

Onnea Lehikselle hienosta pyörästä. Harmittaa kohtuullisen vietävästi, että oma rampautuminen torpedoi koko tiimin suorituksen. Olis tullut vähän aiemmin niin ei olis jäänyt nuo parisataa kilsaa pyörimään tuonne riippakiveksi. Tietääkö joku mitä sarjojen parhaat tiimit saivat palkinnoksi?

Olin Kevätleirillä viime vuonna, ja pärjäsin mukana, vaikken osannut noviisina ajaa ollenkaan. Leirin jälkeen osasin jo vähän. Hyvällä peruskunnolla, mitä tästä porukasta löytyy suunnilleen kaikilta, selviää kyllä.

Tänäkin vuonna lähtisin mielelläni, mutta koska vammaisuus, niin en uskalla lupautua mihinkään. Syötteelle tosin olen jo ilmoittautunut ja Tahkollekin pitäis lähteä. Toivotaan että on siihen mennessä taas ehjänä mies. Kevätleiri on liian pian.

----------


## lynxlynx

> Onnea Lehikselle hienosta pyörästä. Harmittaa kohtuullisen vietävästi, että oma rampautuminen torpedoi koko tiimin suorituksen. Olis tullut vähän aiemmin niin ei olis jäänyt nuo parisataa kilsaa pyörimään tuonne riippakiveksi. Tietääkö joku mitä sarjojen parhaat tiimit saivat palkinnoksi?
> .



Emme ole vielä saaneet mitään tietoa. Ville ACT.

----------


## Yeti

Retkiraportti.

----------


## OlliR

> Retkiraportti.



Hieno retki ja raportti jälleen kerran! Teetkö reissuilla ruokaa tuoretarvikkeista vai onko sulla retkimuonapakkauksia? Mitä polttoainetta sulla on keittimessä?

----------


## Yeti

> Hieno retki ja raportti jälleen kerran! Teetkö reissuilla ruokaa tuoretarvikkeista vai onko sulla retkimuonapakkauksia? Mitä polttoainetta sulla on keittimessä?



Yleensä säästän painoa mahdollisimman paljon, ja silloin mukana on retkimuonapakkauksia, maun vuoksi lähinnä Real Turmat. Jos on mahdollista otan toki oikea ruoka mukaan, esimerkiksi pulkassa tai kajakissa. Keittimessä olen yleensä käyttänyt kaasua, mutta tällä kertaa polttoaineena oli bensa, joka kuitenkin talvisin toimii paremmin.

----------


## MTB 50+

OT.

Kaikki eivät kuulu eivätkä tule  kuulumaan FB:iin. Syitä tähän on ties mitä, mutta yksin FB:ssä  tiedottaminen ei kulje  kaikille.

Yksityisyys on kohteliasta  jättää  jokaisen omaksi  valinnaksi  niin pitkälle  kuin se on mahdollista ja välttää muiden nimien julkaisua  myös  tällä palstalla.

----------


## marmar

> Kaikki saavat osallistua kuten haluavat. Minä  olen vain huolissani siitä, etten joudu maksamaan yksin 250 €  mökkivuokraa, vaikka asun niin lähellä, että voin tulla vetämään lenkit  yhtä hyvin kotoakin. Yhteis majoitus ja ruokailut luovat yleensä hyvää  porukkahenkeä ja mahdollistaa vähän kauempaakin tuleville mukavat ja  helpot olosuhteet.



Tuo raskas ja vaativa, ei sovellu heikkokuntoisille, eikä  aloittelijoille karsii varmasti jonkin verran porukkaa. Noille  maininnoille on varmasti perusteet. Sitä en epäile ja ei ole kenekään  etu, että paikalle ilmaantuu porukkaa, joka ei reiteistä selviä. Tämä on  siinä mielessä sääli, että aloittelijoille näistä leireistä olisi  varmasti kaikkein suurin hyöty. Noilla pidemmillä yhteisillä hetkillä  kun on taipumusta kohottaa yhteishengen lisäksi myös aloittelijan  tietotaitoa varsin laaja-alaisesti. 

Täällä olleiden kommentien perusteella ajot ei kuitenkaan olisi ihan toivottomia kunnossa oleville aloittelijoillekkaan. Joten jos kokenutta porukkaa ei muuten tule tarpeeksi niin auttaiskohan esim. tekstin hienosäätäminen seuraavsti: soveltuu niille joilla on hyvä peruskunto ja aikaisempaa kokemusta maastopyöräilystä.

Tuo on kuitenkin pykälän kevyempi ilmaisu. Ekaan _"ei sovellu heikkokuntoisille ja aloittelijoille"_ en uskaltaisi ilmoittautua kyselemättä lisää, mutta jälkimmäiseen _"soveltuu niille joilla on hyvä peruskunto ja aikaisempaa kokemusta maastopyöräilystä_" kyllä. Viime vuoden kalliobaanoilta sait varmaan jonkuin kuvan mun suorituskyvystä. 30 km alun hitaalla tahdilla ilman teknisiä taukojakin olisin jaksanut vielä monta tuntia, mutta halusin vapauttaa muut kovempitahtiseen loppuun. Jos sillä tasolla voi osallistua leirille, niin sitten hienosäätö voi olla paikallan, muuten ei.

Itse pääsisin korkeintaan lauantaina osa-osallistumiseen, mutta käteni  takia tuskin ilmaannun paikalle silloinkaan. Kipsi lähtee pois vasta  ensiviikolla ja siitä alkaa peukun kuntoutus. Lisäksi taidan olla liian  aloittelija noihin spekseihin. Kalliobaana oli teknisesti helppo, joten  siitä selviäisin luutavasti nykykalustolla hyvinkin helposti, jos  ajonopeus ei kasva tavattomasti viimekertaisen alkuosuudesta. 29"  pyöräkoko auttaa painavaa pehmeällä alustalla yllättävän paljon.

Toivottavasti saatte riittävästi porukkaa kasaan.

----------


## Ulla

> Tunteeko Ulla tai joku muu noita Kuhiksen polkuja niin, että pystyisi tarjoamaan opastuksen hieman lyhyemmille reiteille?



Kiitos vaan kunniasta, kai mä jonkun verran Kuhiksen polkuja tunnen. Kartta on kyllä aina siellä ajellessa repun taskussa varmistuksena. Vaskijärven lenkki ainakin onnistuisi (ja onnistuu keneltä vaan ihan yhtä hyvin!!!), mutta onko osallistujia? Ja liukkaalla kelillä minusta ei ole kuin taluttamaan ja kiroamaan oravatkin alas käkkyrämännyistä, kun en uskalla lipsutella.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Jokilan vetämät reissut ovat tyypillisesti sitä mitä luvataan. Yleensä kuvauksena on ollut raskas ja vaativa / ei sovellu aloittelijoille eikä huonokuntoisille tms. Mielestäni näille on ollut perusteet ja uskoakseni näistä halutaan myös pitää jossain määrin kiinni. Mutta minkäs sille mahtaa, että taito- ja kuntotaso ovat kovin mielipideriippuvaisia asioita. Ei tuohon vaan ole mitään selkeää mittaria. Sanoisin nyt kuitenkin niin, että jos paikallisten torstailenkkien menossa ei koe kuuluvansa sinne hitaimpaan kolmannekseen, niin voi surutta lähteä tällaisille vaativammillekin reissuille. Tämäkin on toki vain yleistys, koska torstailenkeillä vaihtelee sekä maastot että osallistujat. (Viime vuonna nopeuserot eri torstailenkkien välillä olivat erityisen suuria.) Leirillä maasto tuo omat haasteensa ja kesto tuo omat haasteensa - näiden molempien kanssa pitää jotenkin tulla toimeen. Vauhti ei sinällään ole mitenkään ihmeellinen. Normaalit porukkalenkkisäännöt ovat voimassa eli tarpeen mukaan odotellaan jos/kun joku on rähmällään suossa. Olen siis edelleen sitä mieltä, että reissu ei vaadi _erityisen_ hyvää kuntoa. Kirjoitin tämän lähinnä siksi, että täällä jotkut riittävän hyväkuntoisetkin kuskit tuntuvat epäilevän kyvykkyyttään. Erinäisten palstalla olevien kommenttien tulkintaa auttaa porukkalenkeillä käynti ja sitä kautta eri persooniin tutustuminen, jolloin näitä kommentteja on helpompi suhteuttaa kunkin persoonan kirjoitustyyliin ja muihin edesottamuksiin.

PS. Tänään on muuten torstailenkki Itäharjun Prisman tolpalta kello 18. Menkää.

----------


## mijura

> PS. Tänään on muuten torstailenkki Itäharjun Prisman tolpalta kello 18. Menkää.



Kyllä tulossa oon. Hyvin ehti palautua Pääsiäisen ajoista. Nastat vielä alla, joten toivottavasti on vielä lunta ja jäätäkin reitillä.

----------


## Lehisj

> Kyllä tulossa oon. Hyvin ehti palautua Pääsiäisen ajoista. Nastat vielä alla, joten toivottavasti on vielä lunta ja jäätäkin reitillä.



No vielä tänään ei taivu torstailenkille, kun vasta eilen ehtoolla kotiuduttiin Mallorcan saarelta. Matkan "mukavin" vaihe eli kalustohuolto ja pyykkirumba odottaa työpäivän jälkeen. 

Viikonloppuna kylläkin (ehkä launtaina 11:00/12:00) olisi tarkoitus mahdollisesti taas lähteä metsälenkkeilemään vaihteluna tuolle maantieajeluille. Eli jos joku tänään itäpuolen polkuja tahkoava viitsisi raportoida tänne Fooruminkin puolelle polkujen ajokunnosta, niin osaisin sitten paremmin valita oikean kaluston/renkaat mahdolliselle lauantain lenkille.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Kiitos vaan kunniasta, kai mä jonkun verran Kuhiksen polkuja tunnen. Kartta on kyllä aina siellä ajellessa repun taskussa varmistuksena. Vaskijärven lenkki ainakin onnistuisi (ja onnistuu keneltä vaan ihan yhtä hyvin!!!), mutta onko osallistujia? Ja liukkaalla kelillä minusta ei ole kuin taluttamaan ja kiroamaan oravatkin alas käkkyrämännyistä, kun en uskalla lipsutella.



Kyllä mä uskon ja toivon yhä, että mökki saadaan täyteen mukavaa porukkaa. Jos siitä sitten jakaudutaan osittain kahteen eri matkan ajavaan ryhmään tai vaikka mennään alkumatka yhdessä ja jos kevätkunnon rajat tulee vastaan, niin voi valita lyhyemmän ja kenties vähemmän pitkospuita sisältävän paluureitin.

Varmasti tämäkin keskustelu on auttanut rohkaisemaan osallistujia lähemään mukaan. Ja aina lopulta porukan kokonaisuus ratkaisee vauhdit ja ajoajat. Toivottavaa toki olisi, että useimmat olisivat tyytyväisiä kokemaansa. Eli ei liian raskasta, mutta ei liian helppoakaan. Varsinkin kun osa tulee Oulusta tai Jyväskylästä asti ajamaan, niin pitää olla riittävän paljon ajettavaa, että kannattaa tulla. Kalliobaana-ajoissakin on jo tullut tavaksi, että neljännes porukasta olikoo lopusta tunnin verran polkua pois. Joskus tämä hämmästytti ja pelästytti, että eikö reitti ollut tarpeeksi hyvä kun jätetään kesken. Mutta ei kai se huono ole ollut, vaan porukassa kullakin on aina omat kiireet, tekniset ongelmat ja kuntonotkahdukset, jotka rajoittaa. Kuhankuonollakin näitä oikoja pystyy tekemään, mutta silloin olisi hyvä olla joku, joka tuntee ne oikopolut.

----------


## marmar

> Varmasti tämäkin keskustelu on auttanut rohkaisemaan osallistujia lähemään mukaan. Ja aina lopulta porukan kokonaisuus ratkaisee vauhdit ja ajoajat. Toivottavaa toki olisi, että useimmat olisivat tyytyväisiä kokemaansa. Eli ei liian raskasta, mutta ei liian helppoakaan. Varsinkin kun osa tulee Oulusta tai Jyväskylästä asti ajamaan, niin pitää olla riittävän paljon ajettavaa, että kannattaa tulla. Kalliobaana-ajoissakin on jo tullut tavaksi, että neljännes porukasta olikoo lopusta tunnin verran polkua pois. Joskus tämä hämmästytti ja pelästytti, että eikö reitti ollut tarpeeksi hyvä kun jätetään kesken. Mutta ei kai se huono ole ollut, vaan porukassa kullakin on aina omat kiireet, tekniset ongelmat ja kuntonotkahdukset, jotka rajoittaa. Kuhankuonollakin näitä oikoja pystyy tekemään, mutta silloin olisi hyvä olla joku, joka tuntee ne oikopolut.



Kalliobaana oli loistava reitti. ei varmasti ole reitin vika tai järjestäjän vika, että oiotaan lopussa. Enskerralla (jos sellainen järjestetään) koitan päästä mukaan ja aion ajaa koko reitin läpi. Enkä aio olla porukan hitain. En tiedä olinko viimeksi, kyllä siellä viimeksikin jouduin aika monessa paikkaa odottelemaan, että polku edessä aukeaa, mutta kyllä muakin välillä odotettiin. 

Nopeuden nousun eteen olen toki tehnyt myös hieman töitä. Tänävuonna on poljettu pohjakuntoa jo 2300 km kaikenlaisessa säässä. Eihän tuo paljon ajaviin verrattuna paljon ole, mutta toki tyhjää parempi. Heti kun käsi antaa myöden, niin on tarkoitus siirtyä ajamaan mahdollisimman paljon maastossa. Olen jo kartoittanut työmatkalle sopivia 5 km maastopätkiä / suunta. Tuolla saisi maastoajoharjoittelua varsin kivuttomasti yli 50 km/viikko. Päälle tietysti sitten muut lenkit.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Päivitin kevätleirin topikkiin vähän tarkennuksia ohjelmasta.
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...inais-Suomessa

Ja tosiaan ilmoittautukaa mukaan. Ei tarvi marmarin kilometrejä pärjätäkseen. En minäkään ole ajanut tuosta kuin kymmenesosan tänä talvena - sitähän voi joutua ylikuntoon jos reenaa liikaa.

----------


## Matti H

Surly sai kesärenkaat juuri. Jos vaikka nappais ruveta ajamaan. Ylikunto on vältetty tehokkaasti, olen ajanut tänä vuonna polkupyörää ehkä sata kilometriä.

----------


## marmar

> Ei tarvi marmarin kilometrejä pärjätäkseen. En minäkään ole ajanut tuosta kuin kymmenesosan tänä talvena - sitähän voi joutua ylikuntoon jos reenaa liikaa.



Ei noilla kilometreillä ole ylikunnon vaaraa, kunhan huolehtii levosta eli jaksottaa ajamisia, eikä paina putkeen tasaista tahtia. Tuossa on huilittu viimekuussakin likimain joka toinen päivä (=ajettu alle 30 km) ja väliin melkein 2 viikkoa putkeen ei yhtään kilometriä. Täysiä lepoäiviä joka kuukauteen useampi. Viimeviikko melkein 500 km, josta n. 100 kärry tai peräpyörä perässä. Tällä viikolla taitaa tulla alle 200. Eli aikamoista vuoristorataa mennään fiiliksen mukaan. Ei nuo kilometrit yksin takaa nopeutta, ei varsinkaan maastossa. 

Kiitokset vielä kerran MTB-Turun km-kisatiimille ja myös meitä kirittäneelle joukkuelle. Ilman km-kisaa olisin ajanut 500 km vähemmän ja mikä ehkä vielä tärkeämpää nuo yli satasen lenkit olisi luultavasti jäänyt ajamatta. Nyt tuli viikossa 3 satasen lenkkiä ja 2 yli 50 lenkkiä. Tuollainen tiukempi rutistus silloin tällöin tuntuu tekevän hyvää kunnolle. 

Josko sitä kesällä jaksaisi elämäni ensimmäisen kolmesatasen vääntää. Route300 lenkillä menisi helposti, jos olisi kalustoa. Taitaisin kuitenkin aiheuttaa maasturilla liikaa pahennusta maatiepyörien seassa. Viimevuonna taisi kaikki rymät ajaa yli 30 km/h keskarilla, joten sekin saattaisi olla pystylle ajoasennolle ja maasturille liikaa, joten taidan pyöritellä matkan ihan yksikseni. Saapahan ajella sitä vauhtia mitä tykkää ja pidellä taukoja milloin lystää.

Muita enempi vähempi outoja suunnitelmia on käydä kesällä ajelemassa Teijon alueella siten, että siirtymät ajetaan polkien. Ja sitten noita kuhiksen polkuja. Sama meininki polkien Kaarinasta pelipaikallle. Jos jotakuta kiinnostaa lähteä mukaan eksymään tai oppaaksi, niin voin ilmoitella täällä etukäteen milloin lähden ajelemaan. Tavoitevauhtina siirtymille on ajoajalle leppoisa 25 km/h keskari. Metsässä vauhti sitten fiiliksen ja maaston mukaan. Mulla se tuskin päätä huimaa, kun luontoakin olisi tarkoitus katsella, eikä vain painaa täyttä vauhtia eteenpäin. Ajopäivät mukavia aamulla liikeelle illaksi kotiin eli 12...14 tuntia ja taukoja riittävästi fiiliksen mukaan. Tuo 29 jäykkäperä on osoittautunut varsin mukavaksi sekä maastossa, että maantiellä. Runkoko ja geometria taisi osua mun kropalle niin nappiin, kuin vain voi.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Juu, enemmän porukka mukaan vaan. Tämä on leppoisa retki ja mitkä tahansa sukset käy (paitsi ei ehkä ihan parhaat kilpasukset). Lauantai sopisi minulle paremmin, mutta perjantaikin käy.



Mennään lauantaina vain. En jaksa pakata enää tänään ja huomenna tulisi kiire. Oletko miettinyt reittiä?

----------


## Yeti

> Mennään lauantaina vain. En jaksa pakata enää tänään ja huomenna tulisi kiire. Oletko miettinyt reittiä?



Ok. Lähtö joskus iltapäivällä?


Reittiä en ole miettinyt, paitsi että mahdollisimman vähän metsää. Ladut metsässä eivät enää ole kovin hyvässä kunnossa.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Ok. Lähtö joskus iltapäivällä?
> Reittiä en ole miettinyt, paitsi että mahdollisimman vähän metsää. Ladut metsässä eivät enää ole kovin hyvässä kunnossa.



Uutta suota?
http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/a...=fi&mode=rasta

----------


## Yeti

> Uutta suota?
> http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/a...=fi&mode=rasta



Kyllä minulle sopii, jos sinulla on joku hyvä idea. Valastensuo, Kaukosuo, Kolkansuo vai joku muu suo? Mitkä varusteet? Teltta, vai löytyykö joku laavu?

----------


## Juha Jokila

Ulla, sun ryhmään on jo ilmoittautunut yksi. Ja sun privalaatikko on muuten täynnä.


Yeti: Linkki näköjään hukkasi reitin, mutta just nuo sun nimeämät suot voisi kiertää niin, että jättää auton Elijärvenkulman parkkiin ja hiihtelee  suon reunaa lounaaseen niin kauas kuin keritään tai viitsitään ja aamulla Vaskijärven reunaa takaisin. Vesiraumanmäessä on laavu, mutta polttopuista ei ole tietoa ja tulisijana sellainen energiansäästölaatikko. Voin ottaa louekankaan, sahan ja kirveen varalle. Onko klo 17 sopiva lähtöaika?

----------


## Yeti

> Yeti: Linkki näköjään hukkasi reitin, mutta just nuo sun nimeämät suot voisi kiertää niin, että jättää auton Elijärvenkulman parkkiin ja hiihtelee  suon reunaa lounaaseen niin kauas kuin keritään tai viitsitään ja aamulla Vaskijärven reunaa takaisin. Vesiraumanmäessä on laavu, mutta polttopuista ei ole tietoa ja tulisijana sellainen energiansäästölaatikko. Voin ottaa louekankaan, sahan ja kirveen varalle. Onko klo 17 sopiva lähtöaika?



Kuulostaa hyvältä ja klo 17 sopii. Todennäköisesti laitan kamat pulkkaan, kun maasto näyttää helpolta.

----------


## HAK

> No vielä tänään ei taivu torstailenkille, kun vasta eilen ehtoolla kotiuduttiin Mallorcan saarelta. Matkan "mukavin" vaihe eli kalustohuolto ja pyykkirumba odottaa työpäivän jälkeen. 
> 
> Viikonloppuna kylläkin (ehkä launtaina 11:00/12:00) olisi tarkoitus mahdollisesti taas lähteä metsälenkkeilemään vaihteluna tuolle maantieajeluille. Eli jos joku tänään itäpuolen polkuja tahkoava viitsisi raportoida tänne Fooruminkin puolelle polkujen ajokunnosta, niin osaisin sitten paremmin valita oikean kaluston/renkaat mahdolliselle lauantain lenkille.



Muuttuu 11:00 jälkeen pikkuhiljaa mössöksi. Muuten polut great. Eli sulle just passeli treeni  :Vink:  Ei oo kalustosta eikä renkaista kiinni.
Mä varmaan lähden 6:41.

----------


## Lehisj

> Muuttuu 11:00 jälkeen pikkuhiljaa mössöksi. Muuten polut great. Eli sulle just passeli treeni  Ei oo kalustosta eikä renkaista kiinni.
> Mä varmaan lähden 6:41.



Kiitos Hannu! Eli kumpi mielestäsi parempi vaihtoehto tälle "myöhäisvuorolaiselle" nastat vai mutarenkaat?

----------


## Ulla

Minä ainakin pistän lauantaiaamuksi herätyksen normiaikaan ja lähden jo pakkasasteilla poluille, nastoilla. Ei sitä kuraa ja sohjoa jaksa Erkkikään.

Postilaatikossa on tilaa, mutta sähköposti on kätevämpi.

----------


## Juice

> Minä ainakin pistän lauantaiaamuksi herätyksen normiaikaan ja lähden jo pakkasasteilla poluille, nastoilla. Ei sitä kuraa ja sohjoa jaksa Erkkikään.
> 
> Postilaatikossa on tilaa, mutta sähköposti on kätevämpi.



mä kun taas ajattelin vaihtaa nastat nappuloihin kun on niin pal mukavampaa ajella töihin ilman noita piikejä.
Maastolenkkejä ajan 1-2 viikossa niin eiköhän ne nappulat siihen riitä.
Mmmmmmmm... Kuraaaa ja sohjoaaa!

----------


## mijura

> Muuttuu 11:00 jälkeen pikkuhiljaa mössöksi. Muuten polut great. Eli sulle just passeli treeni  Ei oo kalustosta eikä renkaista kiinni.
> Mä varmaan lähden 6:41.



Torstai meni reisille. Myöhästyin pahasti ja mössöisten polkujen yksin ajelu päättyi lyhyeen, joten siirryin Hakapellonkadun salille.

Eli tästä oppineena aamuajelut Lauantaina kiinnostaisi. Ohjaan tosin 11:00 - 12:00 Kahvakuulaa Turku Fighting Center:llä Hakapellonkadulla, joten 8:30-10:30 voisin ajaa. Jää sitten vielä mehuja yläkropan kiusaamiseen kuulalla. Sopisiko HAKille ottaa letkaan lisäystä 8:30, jostain?

----------


## HAK

> Kiitos Hannu! Eli kumpi mielestäsi parempi vaihtoehto tälle "myöhäisvuorolaiselle" nastat vai mutarenkaat?



Jaa-a ?
Eilen iltamössössä oli paksupyörää, mutarengasta ilman nastaa, race rengasta ilman nastaa ja nastakumeja.
Paksu meni parhaiten suoraan, jos ei ollut jäätä, mutta ei sekään mössömäkeä ilman vääntöä ylös mennyt.
Kaikki muut sitten luikerteli käärmekuvioita ihan tosissaan. Mutta etupäässä ajamalla mentiin. 
Päivällä kannattaa suunnistaa metsän siimekseen. 
Sullahan on ne Icespikerit siinä yhdessä häkkyrässä, kyllä ne toimii, mutta toimii ne Hanssitkin.

----------


## HAK

> Torstai meni reisille. Myöhästyin pahasti ja mössöisten polkujen yksin ajelu päättyi lyhyeen, joten siirryin Hakapellonkadun salille.
> 
> Eli tästä oppineena aamuajelut Lauantaina kiinnostaisi. Ohjaan tosin 11:00 - 12:00 Kahvakuulaa Turku Fighting Center:llä Hakapellonkadulla, joten 8:30-10:30 voisin ajaa. Jää sitten vielä mehuja yläkropan kiusaamiseen kuulalla. Sopisiko HAKille ottaa letkaan lisäystä 8:30, jostain?



Joo varmaankin. 
Nyt pitää vääntää muutamat työkuviot.
Palataan asiaan.

----------


## HAK

> Joo varmaankin. 
> Nyt pitää vääntää muutamat työkuviot.
> Palataan asiaan.



Mä voin pyörähtää huomenna lauantaina 8:30 Prisman kautta. Lähden about auringonnousuun Hirpparista.

----------


## Baas 009

> Minä ainakin pistän lauantaiaamuksi herätyksen normiaikaan ja lähden jo pakkasasteilla poluille, nastoilla. Ei sitä kuraa ja sohjoa jaksa Erkkikään.
> 
> Postilaatikossa on tilaa, mutta sähköposti on kätevämpi.



Olitko Ulla lähdössä suunnilleen milloin? Vois tunkea mukaan jos kelpuutetaan... Kerron myöhäisillalla että lähdenkö, riippuu paljolti tän päivän projektin onnistumisesta..

----------


## Ulla

Aikaiselle kukkakeppilenkille on näemmä kysyntää.  :Hymy:  Siis ihan oikeasti, minun seurassa ei vauhti päätä huimaa, muistattehan sen viime vuodelta? Jäkärlän polkuja ajattelin ensin mutta itäinen Turkukin sopii, ja myös Hauninen-Kullaanvuori (en ole käynyt talvella, onko polkuja?). Klo 7.30 voisi olla metsän reunassa niin ehtisi ajella edes pari tuntia pakkasasteilla. 

Lähtöpaikka pitää päättää klo 21 mennessä, mielipiteitä?

----------


## marmar

> Aikaiselle kukkakeppilenkille on näemmä kysyntää.  Siis ihan oikeasti, minun seurassa ei vauhti päätä huimaa, muistattehan sen viime vuodelta?



Miksei olisi? Rauhallisella vauhdilla ehtii kuuntelemaan linnun laulua ja katsemaaan kevään merkkejä. Ei aina tarvi mennä täysiä. Maastopyöräilystä voi nauttia monella tavalla  :Hymy:  

Jos täysillä pitää mennä, niin itse menen täysillä mieluummin maatiellä kuin metsässä. Mun maastoajotaidot on vielä sen verran vajavaiset, ettei uskalla ja kykene. Yöpakkasia on luvattu vielä ensiviikollekin. Pääsisköhän sitä vielä tänäkeväänä lumisille poluille, kun tiistaina lähtee kipsi pois. Nyt kun ei pysty käyttämään etujarrua lainkaan, niin ei uskalla metsään.

----------


## Baas 009

> Aikaiselle kukkakeppilenkille on näemmä kysyntää.  Siis ihan oikeasti, minun seurassa ei vauhti päätä huimaa, muistattehan sen viime vuodelta? Jäkärlän polkuja ajattelin ensin mutta itäinen Turkukin sopii, ja myös Hauninen-Kullaanvuori (en ole käynyt talvella, onko polkuja?). Klo 7.30 voisi olla metsän reunassa niin ehtisi ajella edes pari tuntia pakkasasteilla. 
> 
> Lähtöpaikka pitää päättää klo 21 mennessä, mielipiteitä?



Lähtöaika on aika karsee mutta kait sitä on yritettävä. Lähtöpaikka vapaa. Ilmotan ennen aamua lähdenkö vai en.

----------


## Mika.t

Voisin kyllä lähteä aamulla. Kertokaa vaan paikka =)

----------


## mijura

> Mä voin pyörähtää huomenna lauantaina 8:30 Prisman kautta. Lähden about auringonnousuun Hirpparista.



Ok, hyppään matkaan Prismalta 8:30 siis.

----------


## Ulla

Klo 7.30 Jäkärlästä, taimitarhan p-paikalta. Kierretään nyt ainakin Jäkärlän polkuja ristiin rastiin. Näitä aamuja ei tänä talvena ole kovin montaa jäljellä!

----------


## Mika.t

Siellä nähdään

----------


## Baas 009

laitoin ainakin herätyksen niin kuin olisin tulossa. Ilmotan kyllä aamulla jos en tule.

----------


## TeKu

> mä kun taas ajattelin vaihtaa nastat nappuloihin kun on niin pal mukavampaa ajella töihin ilman noita piikejä.
> Maastolenkkejä ajan 1-2 viikossa niin eiköhän ne nappulat siihen riitä.
> Mmmmmmmm... Kuraaaa ja sohjoaaa!



Vaihdoin kanssa torstai-iltana IceSpikerit Rampageihin. Tänään aamuisen lenkin jälkeen päätin että vaihdan vielä IceSpikerit takaisin  :Hymy: 
Oli tuo perjantaipäivän aurinko sulattanut niin monessa paikassa lumen vedeksi, joka taas oli yön aikana jäätynyt, että useampaan otteeseen tuli piikkejä ikävä.

----------


## miku80

Onhan siellä paikotellen jäistä ja olin ihan tyytyväinen että oli tänään edelleen ne ISP:t alla vaikka meinasin eilen Hanssit vaihdella alle..

----------


## makkeli

Tänään ajoin aamulenkin suvikummeilla. Ajoin viimeksi nastoilla yli 4 kuukautta sitten, siinähän se syy tietysti oli, että nyt on hanuri helvatan kipeä ja kädet eivät jaksaneet tankoa puristaa parin tunnin jälkeen. Kesärenkaillahan oli koko ajan kylmä rinki perseen alla ja tankoa piti puristaa kun pelotti niin paljon  :Vink: . Pääsee sentään pari päivää talvipyöräilystä nauttimaan, jos pystyy huomenna satulassa istumaan.

----------


## Matti H

Erittäin alustavasti kaavailen jo muutaman kerran ajettua keväistä Turun kiertoajelua lauantaille 18.5. Ajatus ajaa sinkulavauhdilla noin 08-20, itse itseään huoltaen ja parhaat polut  (ja ylämäet) valikoiden. Pullat Nurmi & Sulosessa.

Hyvä reeni Tahkon 120:lle tai ihan mihin vaan!

----------


## greenman

Pakko laittaa kalenteriin.

Mahtaako huomenna olla cycloja?

----------


## Matti H

Mä meen neljäksi töihin. Pihvillä saattaa olla jotain viritelmää, ajankohdasta ei varmuutta.

----------


## peruspertti

> Erittäin alustavasti kaavailen jo muutaman kerran ajettua keväistä Turun kiertoajelua lauantaille 18.5. Ajatus ajaa sinkulavauhdilla noin 08-20, itse itseään huoltaen ja parhaat polut  (ja ylämäet) valikoiden. Pullat Nurmi & Sulosessa.
> 
> Hyvä reeni Tahkon 120:lle tai ihan mihin vaan!



Alustavasti mukana ainakin osan matkaa

----------


## hullukoira

> - - -  Pullat Nurmi & Sulosessa - - -



Merkattu kalenteriin.





> Mahtaako huomenna olla cycloja?



Ainakin mulla on vakaa aikomus huomenna viralliseen aikaan ajella. Vai olikohan Pihvillä jo jotain mielessä?

----------


## Ulla

Vuoden ensimmäinen porukkalenkki, kiitos seurasta aamuvirkuille!  :Hymy:

----------


## Baas 009

> Vuoden ensimmäinen porukkalenkki, kiitos seurasta aamuvirkuille!



Virkuista tiedä, hauskaa kyllä oli. Ja nyt enemmän kuin vetelää..
Kiitoksia kaikille!

----------


## Juha Jokila

Ollaan Yetin kanssa mettäs. Kaljaa ja brandyä eväänä. Hooo!

----------


## marmar

> Erittäin alustavasti kaavailen jo muutaman kerran ajettua keväistä Turun kiertoajelua lauantaille 18.5. Ajatus ajaa sinkulavauhdilla noin 08-20, itse itseään huoltaen ja parhaat polut  (ja ylämäet) valikoiden. Pullat Nurmi & Sulosessa.
> 
> Hyvä reeni Tahkon 120:lle tai ihan mihin vaan!



Alustavasti kiinnostunut, merkkasin kalenteriin, haluaa testata kauanko pulska jaksaa mukana. Vaikka yritystä kunnon nostoon on, niin pohjalta ylös on kovin pitkä matka. 

Ja sitten ensikertalaisen kysymys, Mites tuon huollon kanssa topataanko vain kerran syömään pullat ja muuten kannetaan kaikki tarvittava mukana?

----------


## Juha Jokila

Geeliä vaan taskuun ja nuolee hikinorot ohimioilta. Matin lenkeillä ajetaan, ei syödä. Huippua! Juomat loppu, nuotio palaa yhä.

----------


## Pihvi

Juu, tänään iltacyclot klo 19 ja startti Kaarinan lukiolta. Vaarniemen polkuja vähän meinasin, mutta katotaan paljonko lunta tulee. Maasturia alle kuitenkin.

----------


## marmar

> Geeliä vaan taskuun ja nuolee hikinorot ohimioilta. Matin lenkeillä ajetaan, ei syödä
> .



Juotavat mua enempi huolettaa. Lähinnä mietin isompaa säkkiä juomareppuun. Jos vesi loppuu, loppuu ajokin.

----------


## greenman

Siwoja ja valkkareita on käytetty apuna vesihuollossa, kaupungin liepeillä kun pääasiassa ajellaan.

Taukovihaaja meinigillä kuitenkin pyritty etenemään.

----------


## Juice

> Erittäin alustavasti kaavailen jo muutaman kerran ajettua keväistä Turun kiertoajelua lauantaille 18.5. Ajatus ajaa sinkulavauhdilla noin 08-20, itse itseään huoltaen ja parhaat polut  (ja ylämäet) valikoiden. Pullat Nurmi & Sulosessa.
> 
> Hyvä reeni Tahkon 120:lle tai ihan mihin vaan!



Tostahan tulee kilsojakin ihan mielettömästi, vaikka ajais vähän hitaamminkin 12 h suorituksena aika kunnioitettava.
Ruokaa vaan taskut ja tanko täyteen niin ei siitä Matin perässä selviä kuitenkaan. Laitetaan kuitenkin korvantaakse
jos vaikka liittyis porukkan jossakinvaiheessa.

----------


## Matti H

Ei kun reippaasti mukaan vaan. 

Letkaan voi tulla kesken, kuten myös lähteä kotiin. Tällaisessa urbaanimaastopyöräilyssä on se hyvä puoli, että evakuointi tapahtuu suoraan asfalttitielle. Vauhti pidetään kaikille sopivana, mitä nyt tietty alkulämmöt pitää ajaa.  Kahdeksan tunnin jälkeen on mukana kuskeja enää kourallinen, ja siinä vaiheessa vauhti nouseekin hieman. Tauot pyritään jättämään minimiin.

Juomahuoltoon pelaa tosiaan Siwasta haettu pullovesipönikkä. Viime vuonnahan käväistiin Raspin pihassa hienolla välitankkauksella. 

Sapuskan suhteen tällainen retki antaa polkijalle hyvän mahdollisuuden reenata energiahuoltoa.

Omat kesäisen 12 h  lenkin eväät voisi olla tällaiset:

- 3 l juomareppu + 0,75 vahvahko urheilujuoma (jauhetta hiukan pussitettuna mahd. täydennykseen)
- 2 tuhtia voileipää (metua, koskenlaskijaa ja amerikankurkkua)
- flapjack-patukka
- pari suklaapatukkaa
- 400 g karkkipussi
- banaani
- suolapähkinöitä

Tästä todennäköisesti jäisi syömättä ainakin puolet karkkipussista, toinen suklaapatukka ja pähkinöitä. Periaate on siis helposti syötävää ja nopeasti sulavaa. Ennen tuli syötyä lenkeillä enemmänkin, mutta harjoittelulla olen saanut elimistöäni taloudellisemmaksi. Omasta mielestä näissä hommissa ei niinkään merkitse määrät, vaan se, että jotain energiaa menee koko ajan sisään. Aina kun pysähtyy ensin syö jotain ja sitten vasta kattelee maisemat.

----------


## greenman

Menu kuulostaa hyvältä. Omani lienee apaut seuraava:

- 3 l juomareppu + 0,75 vahvahko urheilujuoma 
- 2 tuhtia voileipää 
- energiapatukka ja jokunen geeli
- kuivattuja hedelmiä
- banaani
- suolapähkinöitä

----------


## timppi

> - suolapähkinöitä



Kummallakin suolapähkinöitä. Onko näiden tarkoitus lähinnä tuon suolatasapainon ylläpitäminen? En tiedä miten sulavaa pähkinät ovat, mutta ei kai ne ole kovin nopeaa energiaa antavaa..

----------


## Matti H

Kierroksen reitti on jotakuinkin tällainen:

Kaarinan Hongkong - Lemunniemi - Katariinanlaakso - XC-SM-polut - Luolavuori - siirtymä - Pahaniemi - Perno/Pansio - Upalinko - Temppelivuori - Krookila - Kuua - Kullanvuori - Hauninen - Oriketo - Halinen - Ravattula - Littoistenjärvi - Kellarimäki - Tuorla - Hongkong

Tuohon sitten lisää tai tuosta pois fiiliksen mukaan. Jotakuinkin vastaava ajettiin viime vuonna.

----------


## Eros

> MTB-Turku. https://www.facebook.com/groups/6625202066/
> 
> Fb on tämänpäivän netti.



rupeen stalkkaamaan. fb on nettisivu siinä missä muutkin...

----------


## greenman

> Kummallakin suolapähkinöitä. Onko näiden tarkoitus lähinnä tuon suolatasapainon ylläpitäminen? En tiedä miten sulavaa pähkinät ovat, mutta ei kai ne ole kovin nopeaa energiaa antavaa..



Mulle ainakin maistuu suola pitkillä lenkeillä, etenkin jos on lämmin. Pähkinöissä se on näppärästi nautittavassa muodossa. En tiedä onko niistä mitään hyötyä, mutta maistuvat taivaalliselta kesken lenkin. Oma suosikki on cashew.  :Hymy:  Ainakin voi kuvitella, että ne ehkäisevät kramppeja tai vähentävät nestehukan aiheuttamaa päänsärkyä.

----------


## Matti H

Suolapähkinät tosiaan nesteiden ja suolaisenhimon takia. Jos oikein näperryttää, voi lisäillä sekaan perinteiset rusinat ja/tai kuivahedelmiä. Esim. viime mtbSeikkailulle tein kotona valmiiksi tasakokoiset päiväannokset sekoitusta minigrippipusseihin.

----------


## greenman

Tekee muuten loistavaa cyclokeliä illaksi.

----------


## Matti H

Juu, olen kyllä kateellinen teille.

----------


## Juha Jokila

MTB-Turun suojaos on ryöminyt ulos mettästä ja palautellut sohvalla makoillen. Hiihtoa ahkioiden kanssa kertyi 3 + 2 tuntia ja leirissä keskityttiin monipuoliseen tankkaukseen. Ei ollu suolapähkinöitä, mutta Yetillä oli Pringels purkki, käykö? On tämä erikoista kun taaskaan ei jaksanut syödä pääruokaa, eli Realin retkimuonapussia. Alkaa varasto vanheta käsiin, vaikka niiden pitäisi olla markkinoiden parasta muonaa. Oli näköjään kännykkäkin ollu 3g verkossa yöllä. Muutama vuosi sitten ei noilla korpiseuduilla mennyt edes tekstarit läpi.

----------


## Matti H

Täytyy sitä suolaista kalian kanssa olla?

----------


## Yeti

Oli oikein mukava hiihtoretki Juhan kanssa.

----------


## greenman

Mukavaa oli myös xsyksolenkillä. Mukavan vaihtelevaa alustaa oli tarjolla, sulasta asfaltista umpihankeen.

----------


## Vesa-Pekka Rantalainen

> Mukavaa oli myös xsyksolenkillä. Mukavan vaihtelevaa alustaa oli tarjolla, sulasta asfaltista umpihankeen.



Sorry,sorry. On ihan pakko.

Mikä rengasvalinta sulalle asfaltille? :Vink:

----------


## greenman

Eh. eh.

Edessä oli Larry ja takana Endo. Ei upottanut.  :Hymy:

----------


## marmar

> Ei kun reippaasti mukaan vaan. 
> 
> Letkaan voi tulla kesken, kuten myös lähteä kotiin. Tällaisessa urbaanimaastopyöräilyssä on se hyvä puoli, että evakuointi tapahtuu suoraan asfalttitielle. Vauhti pidetään kaikille sopivana, mitä nyt tietty alkulämmöt pitää ajaa.  Kahdeksan tunnin jälkeen on mukana kuskeja enää kourallinen, ja siinä vaiheessa vauhti nouseekin hieman. Tauot pyritään jättämään minimiin.
> 
> Juomahuoltoon pelaa tosiaan Siwasta haettu pullovesipönikkä. Viime vuonnahan käväistiin Raspin pihassa hienolla välitankkauksella. 
> 
> Sapuskan suhteen tällainen retki antaa polkijalle hyvän mahdollisuuden reenata energiahuoltoa.
> 
> Omat kesäisen 12 h  lenkin eväät voisi olla tällaiset:
> ...



Tässä tulikin tuhti lisätietopaketti, kiitos. Pitää laittaa harkintaan tuo 3 l pussukka. Nykyinen on vain 1,5l. Silläkin pärjäilee kahdella 0,75 juomapullolla terästettynä aika pitkälle. Tosin viimekesänä painava kärry perässä lämpöisenä päivän rengastiellä meni yli 10l ja yhtään pisaraa ei tullut toisesta päästä ja painokin tippui hetkellisesti kohtuullisesti, joten tuskin ylitankkauksestakaan oli kyse. Mut jos lenkillä voidaan kiekaista jossain välissä siwan tms. kautta, niin ei ongelmaa. Muuten menu näyttää kyllä pääpiirteissään aika tutulta ja hyväksi koetulta. Patukkoina mulla tosin usein pelkkiä lidlin muropatukoita. Ostin GO-exposta kokeeksi muutaman bullet meal patukan. Yhden sellaisen ajattelin ottaa kokeeksi mukaan. Pystynee popsimaan siirtymällä vaikka ajossa. Asfaltilla täysvaihteisella on tuskin isoja ongelmia pysyä sinkulan tahdissa mukana. Polkujen ylämäet onkin sitten haastavampia.

En minä rasitusta pelkää, mutta rajansa pystymisellä. Tosiaan tuo katuja pitkin hitaasti 0-energialla kotiin mahdollisuus tekee tästä houkuttelevan. Tässä ei ole kenenkään lenkki pilalla, vaikka voimat loppuu kesken. Mulla on yksin ajaessa pientä ongelmaa motivaation kanssa, tahtoo motivaatio loppua väsyn tullessa ja tulee helposti kurvattua kotiin turhan ajoissa, vaikka todellisuudessa jaksaisi ajaa vielä tunteja. On sitten mukavampi miettiä noita kesän retkiä, kun tietää vähän mihin pystyy.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Viime vuonna Matin ympäriajelulla ei tarvittu paljoakaan juomahuoltoa - riitti kun ajeli suu auki. Melko kosteaa keliä piteli.  :Vink: 

Kolmen litran juomareppu on oikeasti hyvä varuste hiukankin pidemmille lenkeille. Itse kun aloittelin, niin muiden juomareput tuntuivat melkoiselta varustetouhulta. Mutta kun pyörässä ei ollut pullotelineelle edes paikkaa, niin juomareppu oli luonteva hankinta. Taisi olla 2-litrainen ekaksi, mutta eihän se oikein riittänyt. Nykyisin käytössä 3-litrainen, joka jo riittää useimmille lähialueen porukkalenkeille.

Mainostan taas Kullaanvuoren lähdettä yhtenä mahdollisena nestetäydennyspaikkana - jos sinne asti ehditään polkea. Olkoonkin että kun ainoan kerran ollaan menty porukalla sinne joutavaa hakemaan, niin eihän me sieltä mitään saatu. Sieltä on _aina_ muulloin virrannut vettä ihan reippaasti - niin kuivimpina kesähetkinä kuin kylmimmillä pakkasillakin.

Ja tosiaan... Itsekin pitää koittaa raahautua Matin lenkille, jos vaan ei satu muuta ohjelmaa samalle kohtaa. Tarvis nimittäin pikku hiljaa alkaa tekemään jotain liikunnallista, ettei jäis ihan viime tippaan Tahkolle treenaaminen. Niin joo - odotellaan nyt kaikessa rauhassa ensin että lumet sulaa ja metsä kuivuu.  :Hymy:  Kireitä ketjuja niille joilla riittää intoa ja/tai aikaa.

----------


## ZeiR

> Mainostan taas Kullaanvuoren lähdettä yhtenä mahdollisena nestetäydennyspaikkana - jos sinne asti ehditään polkea. Olkoonkin että kun ainoan kerran ollaan menty porukalla sinne joutavaa hakemaan, niin eihän me sieltä mitään saatu. Sieltä on _aina_ muulloin virrannut vettä ihan reippaasti - niin kuivimpina kesähetkinä kuin kylmimmillä pakkasillakin.



Myös siirtolapuutarhojen kaivoista voi täydentää huvenneita nestevaroja.

----------


## Teemu

Itsellä tekee pidemmillä lenkeillä vaikeaa tuo suolaisen syöminen, joten olen hakenut apteekista suolatabletteja. Juoksuhommissa nuo on pelastaneet mut pari kertaa, kun juostessa ei kiinteän ravinnon nauttiminen onnistu muutenkaan. Nuuksion maastomaralla iski samaan aikaan heikotus, vatsakramppi ja takareisikramppi. Heitin kertalaakista huiviin Burana 600:n, energiageelin ja suolatabletin, pidättelin pari minuuttia oksennusta, kunnes olo koheni ja taas mentiin.

Mutta joo. 18.5. voisi sopia oikeinkin hyvin.

----------


## Matti H

> menu näyttää kyllä pääpiirteissään aika tutulta ja hyväksi koetulta.  Patukkoina mulla tosin usein pelkkiä lidlin muropatukoita. Ostin  GO-exposta kokeeksi muutaman bullet meal  patukan. Yhden sellaisen ajattelin ottaa kokeeksi mukaan. Pystynee  popsimaan siirtymällä vaikka ajossa. Asfaltilla täysvaihteisella on  tuskin isoja ongelmia pysyä sinkulan tahdissa mukana. Polkujen ylämäet  onkin sitten haastavampia.



Itse on tullut syötyä Alpen-yliannostus, siksi flapjackit. Taitaa jokaisella olla omat luottosapuskat. Mulla oli kokeeksi hankittuna yksi bullet meal, enkä kyllä oikein tykännyt. Jauhelihasisältöinen patukka oli jotenkin keinotekoisen makuinen ja autoa ajaessa rasvaan sotkeutui sekä kojelauta että ukko. Vika saattaa silti hyvinkin olla mussa eikä tuotteessa.

Sinkulavauhti ei ole nopeaa vaan tasaista. Mennään samaa vauhtia ylä- ja alamäet sekä tasaisetkin. Vaihteilla voi tasoittaa rasitusta.  :Leveä hymy: 





> Itsekin pitää koittaa raahautua Matin lenkille, jos vaan ei satu muuta  ohjelmaa samalle kohtaa. Tarvis nimittäin pikku hiljaa alkaa tekemään  jotain liikunnallista, ettei jäis ihan viime tippaan Tahkolle  treenaaminen. Niin joo - odotellaan nyt kaikessa rauhassa ensin että  lumet sulaa ja metsä kuivuu.  Kireitä ketjuja niille joilla riittää intoa ja/tai aikaa.



Tottakai sää tulet, kuinka muuten ne Raision parhaat polut löytyy. Enkä määkään mitään ajanu ole. Sippaan vielä omalla lenkillä.





> Itsellä tekee pidemmillä lenkeillä vaikeaa tuo suolaisen syöminen



Aika pitkälti kesäajan lenkkeihin tuo suolainen itsellä rajoittuu. Talvella nauttii sitten sipsejä palautusjuoman kera kotona. Juoksuhommissa toi syöminen on kyllä hankalampaa, aika helposti alkaa kuplimaan. Olen koittanut reenata vauhdissa syömistä, ja banaani tuntuu olevan siihen paras vaihtoehto. Kokonaisuudessa olen pitänyt juostessa sellaista linjaa, että syön lenkin aikana vähemmän kuin luulen tarvitsevani, mutta taasen tasaisin välein jotain. Koittaa sitten kuunnella roppaa sillä kokemuksella mitä löytyy.

----------


## greenman

Alkaa kuulostaa koko lenkki pelkältä syömiseltä...

_"Matti Hoon 12 tunnin picnic vaihtelevassa maastossa."_

----------


## Matti H

> Alkaa kuulostaa koko lenkki pelkältä syömiseltä...
> 
> _"Matti Hoon 12 tunnin picnic vaihtelevassa maastossa."_



Jokilan aiempaa kommenttia lainaten: "ajetaan eikä syödä". Speksataan eväät kohdalleen eikä sitten pidetä lainkaan taukoja niiden syömiseksi.

Mun jutut lipeää nyt helposti ruokaan kun on laihdutus käynnissä. Siitä puhe, mistä puute ja niin edelleen.

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Jokilan aiempaa kommenttia lainaten: "ajetaan eikä syödä". Speksataan eväät kohdalleen eikä sitten pidetä lainkaan taukoja niiden syömiseksi.
> 
> Mun jutut lipeää nyt helposti ruokaan kun on laihdutus käynnissä. Siitä puhe, mistä puute ja niin edelleen.



On se sitten hyvä, ettei kaikki mene päin persettä. Vaikka mulle tulikin pari uutta perseenalustaa.

Seikkailun sääntöihin kuului, ettei tauolta saanut lähteä liikkeelle ennen kuin viimeisen miehen jalka on koskettanut maata. Tästä seurasi, että viimeinen mies ehti ottaa ja avata patukan kääreen, mutta syödä piti ajaessa. Hyvä systeemi, heikkokuntoisin sai kovimman treenin.

----------


## Matti H

Ja mun, kun tykkään syömisestä, piti ajaa sen verran kovaa että ehti pitää piknikkiä.  :Leveä hymy: 

Oleks mää käsittäny oikein, että olisit JJ tulossa ajamaan tänne laitakaupunkien ryteikköihin?

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Oleks mää käsittäny oikein, että olisit JJ tulossa ajamaan tänne laitakaupunkien ryteikköihin?



18.5.? Kai sitä täytyy pitää perinteestä kiinni ja yrittää sinnitellä taas täys matka.

----------


## Matti H

> 18.5.? Kai sitä täytyy pitää perinteestä kiinni ja yrittää sinnitellä taas täys matka.



Verratonta.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Latailin muutaman kuvan Vaskijärven j.. hiihtoretkeltä tonne.

----------


## JiiH

Määki haluan syömään! Alustavasti mukana 18.5.

----------


## Pave

> Myös siirtolapuutarhojen kaivoista voi täydentää huvenneita nestevaroja.



Samoin useimmilta hautausmailta,  esim. maantielenkeillä on Auran kirkon huoltorakennuksella usein täyden palvelun pit stop.  :Vink:

----------


## marmar

> Samoin useimmilta hautausmailta,  esim. maantielenkeillä on Auran kirkon huoltorakennuksella usein täyden palvelun pit stop.



Eipä ole tullut tämäkään mieleen, vaikka olenhan minäkin haudan kukkia kastellut hautausmaan hanasta. Näillä vinkeillä alkaa nuo 2x0,75 pullot tuntumaan moneen urbaanikäyttöön riittäviltä. Taidan silti laittaa tuon isomman juomarepun tai pussin tilaukseen. Sillä saa 1,5 litraiseen verattuna tunnin tai pari lisää täydennyspaikan hakuaikaa pidemmällä lenkillä.

----------


## marmar

> Jokilan aiempaa kommenttia lainaten: "ajetaan eikä syödä". Speksataan eväät kohdalleen eikä sitten pidetä lainkaan taukoja niiden syömiseksi.



Eikös nuo speksatut eväät ole melkein kaikki sellaisia, mitä voi vauhdissakin popsia pieninä annoksina  :Leveä hymy:  

Noita Bullet Meal patukoita sai maistella GO-expossa ja ei ne niin kamalilta vaikuttaneet, että sorruin ostamaan 3 kpl tarjoussetin. Kun nuo on syöty, niin sitten pitää miettiä tuleeko lisää.

Tuossa sinkulavauhdissa varmasti ylämäet on mulle pahimmat. Jos mulla olisi sinkula alla, niin menisi aika varmasti taluttamiseksi, ei riitä voimat, mutta ei ne vaihteetkaan itsestään pyörää mäen päälle nosta. 

Olen kyllä koittanut työmatkoillakin treenata ylämäkispurttia ajamalla kotimatkalla Kuusiston sillan jälkeisen mäen välillä täysillä. Alkuun oli mittarina, että mihin asti mäkeä jaksan vetää 15 km/h nopeutta. Viime keväänä pääsin vain 1/3 mäestä. Nyt loppuu jo mäki kesken ja pitää alkaa nostamaan testinopeutta. Jotenkin tuollainen mittaaminen lisää motivaatiota, kun näkee että edes jotain pientä kehitystä tapahtuu.

----------


## greenman

Kummasti keho tottuu siihen miten ajaa: Olen ajanut talvella aika pitkälti yksivaihteisella, jossa on aika tiukka välitys. Nyt ei saa vaihdepyörällä kevyellä välityksellä millään kierroksia ylös. Menee heti hapoille.

----------


## Matti H

Näinhän se on. Tarttis opetella vaihteilla ajo. Etenkin maantiellä tuntuu väkisin hakevan liian pientä pykälää vaikka vääntöä olisi isompaankin välitykseen. 

Ei kulje vaihdepyörä senkään vertaa mitä sinkula.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Ei kulje vaihdepyörä senkään vertaa mitä sinkula.



Mulla onkin taas vaihdevaihdepyörä. Ei kulje senkään vertaa kuin yhdellä vaihtajalla saati ilman vaihtajia.

----------


## Smo

Turkuosaston urheilujuomia?

----------


## greenman

Mitä eikö sinulla ole omaa?  :Hymy: 

Edit: hassunhauska yhteensattuma. Ensimmäisten joukossa ko kuvissa on tämmönen:

----------


## Pave

No eipä ole tullut vielä maistettua...

----------


## Frank

pitääkin kaivaa tuota jostain  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## bomba

Kerrankin saatu puhuttelunimi oikein!
http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphoto...96593294_n.jpg

----------


## peippo

Huikeeta! Tahkolla sitten kaikilla oman brändin kaljat mukana.

Tänään muuten kuulemma torstailenkkiä Impparista klo 18.00, ja Hannun vetämä aloittelijaopastus klo 17.00

----------


## Vesa-Pekka Rantalainen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dJD21oErIk

En tiedä uskallanko maistaa.

----------


## SuperD

Ajattelin mennä Hannun aloittelijatunnille ja sitten kipinkapin kotiin juomaan tätä

----------


## JanneR

Naureskelin, että eipäs mulle taida olla omaa olutmerkkiä, mutta mitä heepeliä!?

----------


## greenman

Toi on jo hyvä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Mahtaakohan kukaan ehtiä lenkille, kun kaikki vain googlaa juomia.  :Hymy: 
Alkais jo itseäkin vähän lenkkeily kiinnostaa. Onks siellä oikeesti jotain ajettavaakin illalla?

----------


## Lehisj

No jotta päästään "pelkästä" kaljakeskustelusta hieman lähemmäksi maastopyöräilyä, niin laitan nyt tännekin talven pajapähkäilyjen tuotoksen.

Vielä varmaankin vaihtuu tolppa hissitolpaksi ja stemmi.

----------


## Juice

Ja lopputulos on huikea!

----------


## Matti H

Spämmäillään vielä hiihtojuttua, vaikka pitäisikin jo korrektisti pyöräillä.

----------


## peruspertti

Ihan pakko vielä jatkaa juomapuolella

----------


## JanneR

> Ajattelin mennä Hannun aloittelijatunnille ja sitten kipinkapin kotiin juomaan tätä



Mäkin ajattelin tulla ainakin Hannun lenkille pyörittelemään jalkoja auki.

----------


## JiiH

Nyt kyllä ottaa päähän. Torstailenkki ei onnistu, kun olen kipeä ja väärässä maassa, ja sitten vielä peruspertti vei mun kaljat. Täytyykö tässä turvautua toiseen ristimänimeen.

----------


## greenman

Itse olen oikeassa maassa, mutta muuten menee yhtä heikosti.

----------


## mijura

> Tänään muuten kuulemma torstailenkkiä Impparista klo 18.00, ja Hannun vetämä aloittelijaopastus klo 17.00



Voi kekkuli, Olin juuri aamulla Janinan kanssa pyöräilemässä samalla ajatuksella. Kun olisin tiennyt tästä, niin olisin kyl laittanut hänet Hannun tunnille parempaan oppiin.

Tuleeko näitä lisää vielä tässä keväällä? Tai onko jollain innostusta vetää yleensäkin tekniikkaharjoittelua tietyissä Turun polkujen sopivissa kohdissa?

----------


## miku80

joskus on sovittu "kikkailulenkkejä" et mennään lepposammin ja harjotellaan jotain teknisiä kohtia ja vaihdeltu tietenkin ajatuksia ajotekniikoista..

----------


## marmar

> Tuleeko näitä lisää vielä tässä keväällä? Tai onko jollain innostusta vetää yleensäkin tekniikkaharjoittelua tietyissä Turun polkujen sopivissa kohdissa?



Toivotaan. Mullakin olis intoa osallistua, mutta nyt ei pysty. Kipsin poiston jälkeen ei uskalla ajaa senkään vertaa kuin kipsi kädessä, vaikka kädessä onkin irrotettava tuki/lasta. Lasikuidun sisään laminoituna oli varsin turvallinen olo. Lisäksi pekalon liikerataharjoitukset tekee käden niin kipuherkäksi, että ajaminen mahdotonta muulla tavalla kuin yhdellä kädellä tai aika-ajotangolla. Kumpikaan ei tapa ei sovellu maastoajoon, joten maastosta on pakko pysyä vielä toistaiseksi poissa. Vasta kuuden viikon päästä peukaloa saa käyttää huoletta sen mitä jaksaa. Voimaa tuskin on paljoa jäljellä 14 viikon paussin jälkeen. Fysioterapeutti ja kirurgi totesivat, että kaikki on mennyt hieman keskimääräistä paremmin ja jatkoi, että viimeistään kesällä 2014 käsi on lopullisesti kunnossa, jos jaksaa kuntouttaa ohjeiden mukaan. Tuleva kesä menee todennäköisesti enempi vähempi vajaakuntoisella kädellä, vaikka tekisi mitä.

Yllättävän pahaa jälkeä pieni harmiton muksahdus voi saada aikaan, jos peukalo sattuu olemaan väärässä asennossa. Mutta näillä mennään. Pääasia on, että pysyvää vammaa ei pitäisi olla.

----------


## Juice

Ööööö! Hannu kuka ja mikä aloittejaopastus missä!
Lapsille, aikuisille vai lapsenmielisille aikuisille.

Mulla olis kaksi tenavaa joita alan lenkittämään urakalla kunhan lumet metsästä sulaa. Ollaan pyöräteitä käyty muutamaanotteeseen sotkemassa.
Voisin yrittää saada aikaiseksi jotakin säännöllisen epäsäännöllistä lenkkeilyä jonakin viikonpäivänä.
Heikkoutena mulla vaan on ykstoikkoset polut ja hidas vauhti, joten joskus saatan tarvita myös vetureita.
Mutta kuitenkin vielä kevväämmällä.

----------


## Yeti



----------


## Matti H

Olisi mukavaa, jos Matti-haulla olisi löytynyt joku belgialaistyyppinen laatuolut, mutta ei. Näillä mennään sitten.

----------


## Pave

Tuo on ilmeisesti sellainen hölmöilevä sidukkalaatu?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## greenman

Tämäkin liittyy aiheeseen. Ihan hyvää muuten.

----------


## Matti H

Tässä kelpo kiituri kesäisille poluille. Ajoasennossa on vielä hiukan säädön tarvetta ja 2,4" takarengas ei mahdu pyörimään kunnolla. En malta odottaa kunnollista koeajoa.

----------


## Pikke

> Ööööö! Hannu kuka ja mikä aloittejaopastus missä!
> Lapsille, aikuisille vai lapsenmielisille aikuisille.
> 
> Mulla olis kaksi tenavaa joita alan lenkittämään urakalla kunhan lumet metsästä sulaa. Ollaan pyöräteitä käyty muutamaanotteeseen sotkemassa.
> Voisin yrittää saada aikaiseksi jotakin säännöllisen epäsäännöllistä lenkkeilyä jonakin viikonpäivänä.
> Heikkoutena mulla vaan on ykstoikkoset polut ja hidas vauhti, joten joskus saatan tarvita myös vetureita.
> Mutta kuitenkin vielä kevväämmällä.



Tokavekara™ haluaa junnulenkeille/rauhallisille kikkailulenkeille sitten, kun metsä on sulanut. Mäkin varmaan raahaan ruhoni samoille lenkeille.

----------


## Juice

Ilmoittelen asiasta näkyvästi kun alkaa toteutumaan.
Tahtoisin että junnulenkeistä tulisi samantapainen ilmiö kun on torstailenkit mutta tämä olisi
esim. "maanantailenkki".
Aloittelemme ehkä noin parinviikon kuluttua.

----------


## greenman

> No jotta päästään "pelkästä" kaljakeskustelusta hieman lähemmäksi maastopyöräilyä, niin laitan nyt tännekin talven pajapähkäilyjen tuotoksen.
> 
> Vielä varmaankin vaihtuu tolppa hissitolpaksi ja stemmi.







> Tässä kelpo kiituri kesäisille poluille. Ajoasennossa on vielä hiukan säädön tarvetta ja 2,4" takarengas ei mahdu pyörimään kunnolla. En malta odottaa kunnollista koeajoa.



Hienoja yksinkertaisia pyöriä. Aika ääripää toteutukset aiheesta tosin. 
Toinen on viimeisen pälle mietiity ja laitettu, toinen on karu ja pelottava. (no offence)

----------


## Baas 009

> Olisi mukavaa, jos Matti-haulla olisi löytynyt joku belgialaistyyppinen laatuolut, mutta ei. Näillä mennään sitten.



Jaa tämmöstä vai?



Taattua on etten moista tavaraa juo. Niinkuin en olutta ylipäänsäkään...

----------


## Vesa-Pekka Rantalainen

Ehkä kuitenkin ikääni vedoten...

----------


## Pikke

> Ilmoittelen asiasta näkyvästi kun alkaa toteutumaan.
> Tahtoisin että junnulenkeistä tulisi samantapainen ilmiö kun on torstailenkit mutta tämä olisi
> esim. "maanantailenkki".
> Aloittelemme ehkä noin parinviikon kuluttua.



Jees, hyvä juttu. Maanantai tosin on varmaan tänäkin vuonna varattu bemaksille, mutta muuten juu vakiopäivä olisi hyvä.

----------


## Juice

Bemax kuinka hupaisaa. Olkoon sitten "tiistailenkki"

----------


## SuperD

Ette sitten ole oppineet mitään noiden päivien kanssa vääntämisestä?   :Hymy:

----------


## marmar

> Hienoja yksinkertaisia pyöriä. Aika ääripää toteutukset aiheesta tosin. 
> Toinen on viimeisen pälle mietiity ja laitettu, toinen on karu ja pelottava. (no offence)



Hienoja on.

Tuo keltamusta on sen verran pelottava laitos, että en sillä uskaltaisi polulle lähteä. Tämä ei tietetenkään tarkoita sitä, että pyörässä olisi vikaa. Kyllä tuo pelotus tulee ihan mun ajotaidottomuudesta.

Mun mielestä molemmat on mietitty kyllä viimeisen päälle. Matilla etupyörän ventiilinhattukin on  tangon kanssa samaa väriä. Lisäksi ulkoasu korostaa pyörän luonnetta ja sointuu mun mielestä todella hyvin pyörän luonteeseen.





> Mulla olis kaksi tenavaa joita alan lenkittämään urakalla kunhan lumet  metsästä sulaa. Ollaan pyöräteitä käyty muutamaanotteeseen sotkemassa.
> Voisin yrittää saada aikaiseksi jotakin säännöllisen epäsäännöllistä lenkkeilyä jonakin viikonpäivänä.
> Heikkoutena mulla vaan on ykstoikkoset polut ja hidas vauhti, joten joskus saatan tarvita myös vetureita.
> Mutta kuitenkin vielä kevväämmällä.




Kuulostaa hyvältä. Kai sinne Lapsi-aikuinen peräpyöräyhdistelmäkin voi ilmaantua  :Hymy:  Toisaalta haluttaessa voin vetää lenkin, jos toisenkin Kuusistossa. Mäkiä ja vaihtelevuutta täällä riittää, mutta ei nämä maastot teknisesti mitään tavattoman vaikeita ole.

----------


## Yeti

> Tässä kelpo kiituri kesäisille poluille. Ajoasennossa on vielä hiukan säädön tarvetta ja 2,4" takarengas ei mahdu pyörimään kunnolla. En malta odottaa kunnollista koeajoa.
> ...



Ukrainalainen peltotyökalu?

----------


## Smo

Oops .. ei ollut tarkoitus avata olutkeskustelusammiota.. taitaa olla jano Turussa.

----------


## PePa

> No jotta päästään "pelkästä" kaljakeskustelusta hieman lähemmäksi maastopyöräilyä, niin laitan nyt tännekin talven pajapähkäilyjen tuotoksen.
> 
> Vielä varmaankin vaihtuu tolppa hissitolpaksi ja stemmi.



Jos tuo tolppa on superstarin, niin onko siinä mitoitus kohdallaan? Mulla vaan on superstarin setback-tolppa, jonka halkaisija heittää  melkeen kahdella millillä, ja on sitten aika haaste saada kiristettyä BMC:n runkoon...  :Irvistys:

----------


## Matti H

> Tuo keltamusta on sen verran pelottava laitos, että en sillä uskaltaisi polulle lähteä. Tämä ei tietetenkään tarkoita sitä, että pyörässä olisi vikaa. Kyllä tuo pelotus tulee ihan mun ajotaidottomuudesta.



Fiksillä on hauska ajaa maastossa. Hauskuuden ja kauhun raja on kylläkin joskus melko häilyvä.





> Ukrainalainen peltotyökalu?



Tässäpä nimi - Kuokka™

----------


## marmar

> Fiksillä on hauska ajaa maastossa. Hauskuuden ja kauhun raja on kylläkin joskus melko häilyvä.



Varmasti on hauskaa, jos osaa. Jonain vuonna olisi ajatus kokeilla. Opettelen nyt alkuun vapaarattaallisella ja käsijarullisella ajamaan, ehkä sitten kaveriksi käsijarrulla terästetty fiksi, ehkä sitten... Tosin taitaa tän käsivamman seurauksena jäädä pelkoa liikaa, ettei uskalla lainkaan käsijarruttoman puikkoihin. Vaikka ei tällä vauriolla maastopolun tai fiksin kanssa olekkaan mitään tekemistä.

----------


## hullukoira

> Tässäpä nimi - Kuokka™



Istutetaanko sunnuntaina pernaa?

----------


## greenman

IS: SunnuntaiCylvöjen ikävä päätös: Kuokan hantaaki raapaisi pernaa.

----------


## Matti H

> IS: SunnuntaiCylvöjen ikävä päätös: Kuokan hantaaki raapaisi pernaa.



Päätytulpam kadotessa ajo keskeytetään välittömästi.

Sunnuntaicylvöt on tiedossa, mutta tylsästi vaihdepyörällä, luulen. Tekis mieli tyypätä Orangin™ nykytilaa. Siihen kyllä tarvitaan kuiva keli, eihän sitä muuten voi.

----------


## Lehisj

> Bemax kuinka hupaisaa. Olkoon sitten "tiistailenkki"



Niin ja Aluecup tiistaisin, kuinka hupaisaa? Entäs sitten keskiviikko?

----------


## Juice

Ei huvita. Torstai porullalenkki, perjantaina humala, la rapula ja su morkkis.

----------


## Pave

> Oops .. ei ollut tarkoitus avata olutkeskustelusammiota.. taitaa olla jano Turussa.



Voihan sitä nyt keskustella, vaikkei meitä kaikkia ole juopoiksi luotukaan.

----------


## Lehisj

> Jos tuo tolppa on superstarin, niin onko siinä mitoitus kohdallaan? Mulla vaan on superstarin setback-tolppa, jonka halkaisija heittää  melkeen kahdella millillä, ja on sitten aika haaste saada kiristettyä BMC:n runkoon...



On Superstarin tolppa ja tuntui olevan mitat ihan ilmoitetunlaiset. Tosin nyt on Skookumissa jo hissitolppa paikalla. Laitan uudet kuvat, kun on kaikki muutkin muutokset tehty valmiiksi.

----------


## Pave

> Tässäpä nimi - Kuokka™



Ilmeisesti mykisti yleisön totaalisesti tuolla Pyöräsi kuvassa...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Matti H

> Ilmeisesti mykisti yleisön totaalisesti tuolla Pyöräsi kuvassa...



Siellä se on kuin koiranpaska kukkakedolla.

----------


## mijura

Nyt näyttää sää kyllä pahasti siltä, että Ice Spikerit saa tai siis täytyy ottaa pois. Koko viikoksi sateista ja plussalla asteet myös öisin lupailee Foreca.

Onko muina päivinä ajajia aka vetureita liikenteessä? Tiedän jo etukäteen, että torstaina en pääse tolpalle. Vai kannattaako vaan odottaa kuivempia kelejä suosiolla.

----------


## Ulla

Tänään olisi kai ollut joku kiinteiden kuskien porukkalenkkikin, vai liekö vielä kesken.

----------


## greenman

Toivottavasti muistivat varoa sadantonnin bemareita.

----------


## Matti H

Kaipa tässä edelleen uskaltaa lähteä fiksillä lenkille? Mulla on kuitenkin ne päivät kaukana, kun olin minkään kansakunnan toivoksi laskettavissa. Ja varon sadantonnin bemareita.



Turun Sanomat sitten jaksaa yllättää.

----------


## Yeti

> ...
> 
> Turun Sanomat sitten jaksaa yllättää.



Mitä Turun Sanomissa oli tänään?

----------


## Toni Lund



----------


## Ulla

Eilisessä lehdessä oli paheksuva juttu kaljanjuonnin ja pyöräilyn yhdistämisestä. Yksivaihteen foorumilta löytynee keskustelua asiasta.

----------


## JanneR

Ohessa sähköisenä versiona ja laiskoille linkki Yksivaihteen ketjuun.

----------


## Toni Lund

> Eilisessä lehdessä oli paheksuva juttu kaljanjuonnin ja pyöräilyn yhdistämisestä. Yksivaihteen foorumilta löytynee keskustelua asiasta.



Eeee...? Tässä rattijuoppojen luvatussa maassa...

----------


## Yeti

> Eilisessä lehdessä oli paheksuva juttu kaljanjuonnin ja pyöräilyn yhdistämisestä. Yksivaihteen foorumilta löytynee keskustelua asiasta.



Odota kunnes ne löytää Vajosuon kalja-ajelut...

Minulle ei kyllä tulisi mieleenkään ajaa pyörällä kännissä, mutta toisaalta en edes harrasta kännäilyä.

----------


## Matti H

> Odota kunnes ne löytää Vajosuon kalja-ajelut...
> 
> Minulle ei kyllä tulisi mieleenkään ajaa pyörällä kännissä, mutta toisaalta en edes harrasta kännäilyä.



Jos mulle soitetaan Kalja-ajelusta, lupaan lyödä sen verran vettä myllyyn että MTB-Turku päätyy Supon listalle.

----------


## Yeti

Sunnuntaicyclot tänään? Missä ja milloin? Tulen jos ei Fargon voimansiirron vaihtaminen tuo ongelmia.

----------


## Matti H

Kello 19,Hongkong. Polkua siinä määrin, mitä ajamaan pystyy. Itse arvon Orangin ja Kuokan välillä.

----------


## greenman

Suo, kuokka ja oranki.

----------


## Matti H



----------


## Matti H

Pehmeitä oli polut, sunnuntaicycloille ominaista tunkkausta harrastettiin huolella. Järvellä ajo sujui aika mukavasti.

Kuokan koeajo ei koitunut fataaliksi. Sanoisin, että On-onen Midge on aivan loistava tanko minimalistipyörään. Täytyy äkkiä päästä hakemaan fiiliksiä sulilta poluilta.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Onko kuokka fixsi, kuten symboliikasta voisi tulkita?

----------


## Matti H

Jep, se on se edellisillä sivuilla näkynyt epäpolkupyörä. Yeti kutsui sitä ukrainalaiseksi maanviljelystyökaluksi, siitä nimi.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Ja etukiekko on isompi kuin takakiekko. On se karu laite.

MTB-kevätleirillä on muuten yksi patja taas vapaana, kun tuli peruutus.

----------


## marmar

> Ohessa sähköisenä versiona ja laiskoille linkki Yksivaihteen ketjuun.



Yksivaihteisen ketjun kuvista päätellen on ollut tuottoisia pysähdyksiä kuppiloille. Sen verran isoa polkupyöräläjää on kuppiloiden edessä, että onkohan  TS:n juttu lisännyt osaanottajamäärää?

Luulisin, että kalja-ajelut saa olla rauhassa ja jos ei saa, niin voihan sitä toimittajaa pyytää kokeilemaan märillä pitkospuilla ajoa. Ehkä osaa suhteuttaa sen jälkeen kuskin ajokunnon keskivertokansalaisen ajokuntoon.  :Hymy:

----------


## izmo

> Yksivaihteisen ketjun kuvista päätellen on ollut tuottoisia pysähdyksiä kuppiloille. Sen verran isoa polkupyöräläjää on kuppiloiden edessä, että onkohan  TS:n juttu lisännyt osaanottajamäärää?
> 
> Luulisin, että kalja-ajelut saa olla rauhassa ja jos ei saa, niin voihan sitä toimittajaa pyytää kokeilemaan märillä pitkospuilla ajoa. Ehkä osaa suhteuttaa sen jälkeen kuskin ajokunnon keskivertokansalaisen ajokuntoon.



Lahdetaanko tuolta kevat leirilta selvin pain ajeleen niin pysyy pitkospuilla :Cool:

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Lahdetaanko tuolta kevat leirilta selvin pain ajeleen niin pysyy pitkospuilla



Larsenin voimilla paineltiin sunnuntaina puoleen matkaan. Sitte söin sämpylän. Mutta sille päivälle ei osunu pitkoksia. Tuleeko Tampereelta delegaatio leireilemään?

----------


## izmo

> Larsenin voimilla paineltiin sunnuntaina puoleen matkaan. Sitte söin sämpylän. Mutta sille päivälle ei osunu pitkoksia. Tuleeko Tampereelta delegaatio leireilemään?



Kalenteri auki... sunnuntaina eksyin Piispanristilla kun auto oli Prismalla ja pyoralla katsomassa korttelin pyoritysta. Ajoin jonnekkin Lemuntien umpiperaan

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Aurinko oli menossa piiloon ja en uskaltanut etsia niita parhaita oikoreitteja :Cool:

----------


## Matti H

> Kalenteri auki... sunnuntaina eksyin Piispanristilla kun auto oli Prismalla ja pyoralla katsomassa korttelin pyoritysta. Ajoin jonnekkin Lemuntien umpiperaan



Siellä umpiperässä olis ollut vallan parhaat polut!

----------


## marmar

> Kalenteri auki... sunnuntaina eksyin Piispanristilla kun auto oli Prismalla ja pyoralla katsomassa korttelin pyoritysta. Ajoin jonnekkin Lemuntien umpiperaan



Ei sulla sattunut olemaan peruskarttaa kännykässä? Olisit löytänyt sillä monta hyvää polkua. Ja näkötornista olisit voinut käydä ihmettelemässä Turun ja Paraisten silhuettia.

Jos on aikaa, niin kannatta eksyä uudelleen. Näkötornin vieressä voi paistaa laavulla makkaratkin.

----------


## izmo

eksyminen on toisaalta hauskaa ja kannykka pysy taskussa ja vasta pesukoneesta pelastettiin. kattelin metsan reunoja ja naytti kaikki paikat pehmeelta etta en lahtenyt sille tielle...

Lemun umpiperan ajoin viela pitkan matkan pyhan katariinan tieta ennen kuin alys tehda kaannoksen

----------


## marmar

> Pehmeitä oli polut, sunnuntaicycloille ominaista tunkkausta harrastettiin huolella...







> Siellä umpiperässä olis ollut vallan parhaat polut!
> _Sunnuntaicyclot - armoton todellisuus_







> eksyminen on toisaalta hauskaa ja kannykka pysy taskussa ja vasta pesukoneesta pelastettiin. kattelin metsan reunoja ja naytti kaikki paikat pehmeelta etta en lahtenyt sille tielle...



Ei ole lapiomiehiä käynyt niillä kulmilla  :Hymy: 

Sunnuntaina lahden toisella puolella Kuusiston polkuja kävellessäni totesin että pehmeää on. Läski toimisi varmaan hyvin näillä keleillä. No tämän viikon sääennuste näyttää siltä, että lumi hoituu pois poluilta itsekseen aika nopsaan. Ei yöpakkasia, tuulta vettä ja reippaasti plussaa.

----------


## Juice

Ristus mitä lumikurajääkoiranpaskamössöä on ny mettät täynnä, nyt täytyy kyllä odottaa viikko tai pari
ennen kun seuraavaksi metsään uskaltaudun.

----------


## Copyfighter

Onko Turussa vielä metsiä? En enää muista, sen verran ollut taukoa. Super D vaan pakottanu juoksemaan. Huomenna kauden avaus-OTB?

----------


## Lehisj

> Ristus mitä lumikurajääkoiranpaskamössöä on ny mettät täynnä, nyt täytyy kyllä odottaa viikko tai pari
> ennen kun seuraavaksi metsään uskaltaudun.



Olin alustavasti ajatellut aloittaa nastattoman/lumettoman polkuajelun huomenna torstailenkillä, mutta ilmeisesti polut ovat vielä aika surkeassa/haasteellisessa kunnossa. Vai miten on?

----------


## artzi

> Olin alustavasti ajatellut aloittaa nastattoman/lumettoman polkuajelun huomenna torstailenkillä, mutta ilmeisesti polut ovat vielä aika surkeassa/haasteellisessa kunnossa. Vai miten on?



Metsäisissä/varjoisissa kohdissa on vakiomaasturilla varmasti pehmeetä, läskikin uppoaa paikoitellen, ihan  tunkkaukseen asti. Muualla on vain märkää... 

Ajelin raisiojoen rantaa (pyörätietä vain pätkän verran...) pansiontieltä vesilaitoksentielle... suosittelen varsinkin matille ja Kuokalle   :Sarkastinen:  Loppumatka ennen patoa on tietty virallista reittiä kuhikselle, mutta pansiontien päästä on nyt just ajettavaa, kesällä 1,5 metristä heinää tai jotain. Siellä olisi  v o i n u t  olla onkijoiden polokuja... niinkuin on aurajoessa ylioppilaskylästä ylöspäin. 

Juicen Listaan lisyksenä kaviokuopatjahevonkakka.

----------


## Juice

> Olin alustavasti ajatellut aloittaa nastattoman/lumettoman polkuajelun huomenna torstailenkillä, mutta ilmeisesti polut ovat vielä aika surkeassa/haasteellisessa kunnossa. Vai miten on?



No kyllä siellä nyt ajamaankin pääsee, mutta tunkkaamista saa harrastaa kyllä melkosesti.
Vettä ja sellaista löysää pintamaata on jonkunverran, mutta sohjoontunut lumi jota toisinaan jopa paljon pistää "harmittamaan".

----------


## SuperD

> Super D vaan pakottanu juoksemaan. Huomenna kauden avaus-OTB?



Kaada kuule ittelles vaan  :Hymy: 
Profeetat lupaavat kovasti paljon sadetta illaksi, ei kai kukaan tohdi mennä märkään metsään? Edes torstaina?

----------


## Copyfighter

Ressu laulaa just radiossa, että "heitit hiekkaa suoraa mun silmiin, multa petti alta maa...". Onko tämä enne, suojalasit pakolliset?

----------


## peippo

Tulee siellä sen verran vettä että ei taida nyt huvittaa.

----------


## Matti H

> Tulee siellä sen verran vettä että ei taida nyt huvittaa.



Mulla taasen on lenkkarit jo jalassa  :Vink:

----------


## greenman

Pakko on eri asia.

----------


## Lehisj

> Mulla taasen on lenkkarit jo jalassa



Ja mulla palauttava olut käsillä, tosin ilman sitä palauttamista vaativaa treeniä!

----------


## Matti H

> Ja mulla palauttava olut käsillä, tosin ilman sitä palauttamista vaativaa treeniä!



Mä taidan jättää palautusoluen huomiseen, nyt meni alas ihan Fastia. Tällä viikolla on nyt juoksukilsoja 64, huomenna tarttis vielä jaksaa vääntää yksi lenkki että saisi ainakin 80 km täyteen. Sitten muutama Kukko palariksi.

----------


## Pave

Töistä takaisin kotiin > palauttava lenkki? Tars tästä lähtee...

----------


## Copyfighter

Olipa ihanan märkä juoksukeli.

----------


## Matti H

Sunnuntaicyclot suuntaavat Piikkiöön, tarkoituksena ensi tiistain XC-kisan radan haistelu. Lähtöpaikkana *Kaarinan Lukio,* Voivalantie 7. Juu ja kello 19.

Mä luulen, että voisi taas vaihteeksi tulla cyclolla.

----------


## greenman

Se on kesä nyt. Nastat poistettu. Apina hirnuu jo innoissaan.

----------


## Pikke

...ja hevonen raapii malttamattomana kainaloitaan istuessaan oksalla odottamassa vai...?

----------


## greenman

Ulvoo kuin pupu kuutamolle.

----------


## TANUKI

Huomenna lenkkiä, lähtö slalomilta klo 11.

----------


## artzi

> Se on kesä nyt. Nastat poistettu. Apina hirnuu jo innoissaan.



Apinat innostuu niin herkästi (ei herkille katsojille)...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...X3SnVG-2A#t=5s

----------


## marmar

> Se on kesä nyt. Nastat poistettu.



Vai olisko vielä kevättä, kun eka tappasepelin tappama rengas koettu. Sentin pituinen kivi lävisti takakumin muutamassa päivässä, vaikka koitin vältellä sepelöityjä katuja viimeiseen saakka. Maxxis ignitor ei ainakaan ole sepelinkestävä.

----------


## Matti H

Tappajasepelistä puheenolleen asentelin eilen kickbikeen (nyt olen luopumassa jo polkimistakin) Schwalben Maraton plussaa. Meni päälle ilman työkalun käyttöä, eikä nippusiteitäkään tarvinnut. Mistä ne tuubissa oikein kohisee?

----------


## Matti H

> Sunnuntaicyclot suuntaavat Piikkiöön, tarkoituksena ensi tiistain XC-kisan radan haistelu. Lähtöpaikkana *Kaarinan Lukio,* Voivalantie 7. Juu ja kello 19.
> 
> Mä luulen, että voisi taas vaihteeksi tulla cyclolla.



Cyclojen lähtöpaikka vaihdetaan Hongkongiksi! Suunta varmaankin Piikkiöhkö.

----------


## greenman

Ei kukaan näin kesää odotellessa tarvitsisi 26" renkuloita? Sais halvalla! Enemmän tai vähemmän käytettyjä.
Löytyisi: 
-Nobby 2,4
-RacingRalph 2,25 
-Botrager jones jotain 2,25, 
-Contin SpeedKing 2,1 keventelykumit
YV:llä saa kysellä.

----------


## kijas

> Tappajasepelistä puheenolleen asentelin eilen kickbikeen (nyt olen luopumassa jo polkimistakin) Schwalben Maraton plussaa.



Tappajasepelistä puheenollen niin Raision alueelle ei kannata tulla oikeastaan ollenkaan jotta välttyy rengasmurheilta.

----------


## miku80

Hyvin tuntus olevan alkuviikosta vielä sepelit tiellä Raisiossa kun fixillä käväsin ja kieltämättä vähä jänskätti antautuuko 28mm ei pistosuojattu slicksi tappajasepelille, mutta kunnialla päästiin läpi Reson ehjin kumein..

----------


## fillaristi

> Ei kukaan näin kesää odotellessa tarvitsisi 26" renkuloita? Sais halvalla! Enemmän tai vähemmän käytettyjä.
> Löytyisi: 
> -Nobby 2,4
> -RacingRalph 2,25 
> -Botrager jones jotain 2,25, 
> -Contin SpeedKing 2,1 keventelykumit
> YV:llä saa kysellä.



Ja mulla olis sit tohon rengaskokoon myytävänä kokonaisia fillareita...

----------


## Juha Jokila

Mulla olis kanssa vanhoja renkaita, joissa vielä vähä kuviota jäljellä. Saa hakea ilmaiseksi, heitän muuten roskiin lähiaikoina. Tota 2.6 " Gazzaloddia löytyy toinenkin kappale ja siinä hiukan enempi kuviota.

----------


## Lehisj

TS:ssä oli tänään maininta, että huominen aluecupin Piikkiön XCO-kisa olisi peruttu.

----------


## Juice

> TS:ssä oli tänään maininta, että huominen aluecupin Piikkiön XCO-kisa olisi peruttu.



Näköjä. Toivottavasti paikalla ei ole huomenna paljon ihmettelijöitä.
Melko pieni ilmoitus urkkasivujen seurat osiossa.

----------


## greenman

Etsiskelinkin juuri tekosyytä, että ei tarttis lähteä rääkkäämään itteään. Nyt voi mennä peekoolle.

----------


## Matti H

Eilisellä cyclolenkillä meno oli keväisen raikasta ja polut täydellisessä kunnossa. Sinkularossaria korjattiin nippusiteillä kesken kaiken.

Ensi sunnuntain cyclojen ohjelma saattaa olla jotain, mitä ei näillä huudeilla porukkalenkillä ole harrastettu kuin pieninä annoksina. Alkuvuoden päräyttävimmästä spektaakkelista kiinnostuneet seuratkaa tätä palstaa.

----------


## marmar

> Ei kukaan näin kesää odotellessa tarvitsisi 26" renkuloita? Sais halvalla! Enemmän tai vähemmän käytettyjä.
> Löytyisi: 
> -RacingRalph 2,25 
> -Contin SpeedKing 2,1 keventelykumit



Voisit laittaa YV:llä hintatietoa noista, jos ei menneet vielä. Jos hinta on sopiva niin voisin ottaa nuo. Mahtuvat varmasti pyörimään aiotussa kohteessa ja ovat luonteeltaan kaivatun kaltaisia.





> Mulla olis kanssa vanhoja renkaita, joissa vielä vähä kuviota jäljellä. Saa hakea ilmaiseksi, heitän muuten roskiin lähiaikoina. Tota 2.6 " Gazzaloddia löytyy toinenkin kappale ja siinä hiukan enempi kuviota.



Älä nyt roskiin heitä. Voin hakea ilmaiseksi, kun joskus liikun siellä päin. Tai jos sulla on asiaa tälle puolelle kaupunkia, niin voin tulla vastaan jonnekin, jos aikataulut sopii.

Meillä on taloudessa 7 kpl sähköistettyja tai sähköttömiä 26 tuumaisia pyöriä, jotka kaipaa eritasoisia renkaita. Noihin kelpaa mikä tahansa rungon/haarukan puitteissa mahtuva mahdollisimman leveä ja pienillä paineilla jotenkin rullaava kumi. Etenkin sähköisissä rullaavuudellakaan ei niin väliä, kunhan ilmatilalla saa maksimoitua mukavuuden. Pitoakin sais hiekkateillä olla sliksiä enemmän. Nuo pyörät ovat toimineet mun maasturin kumien loppuunajokohteena ja omistajat ovat olleet tyytyväisiä. Sekä talvi, että kesäkumeissa on toiminut hyvin politiikka, jossa luovutan paljon ajetut, mutta vielä kelvolliset kumit ajoissa vanhenemaan. Noissapa sitten vanhenevat iän puolesta vaihtokuntoon. Ainoa murhe on leveys, mutta osa on täysjäykkiä "maastureita", jossa on edessä kohtuullisesti tilaa. Kokeilemalla tuo puoli selviää. 

Ei noissa mitään akuuttia rengastarvetta ole, mutta silti laittaisin niissä nyt olevia kumeja kiertoon, jos ilmaiseksi tai hyvin halvalla on parempaa tarjolla.

Ehtona kaikkien kumien kiinnostukselle on, että renkaat on rungoltaan käyttökelpoisia.

----------


## greenman

> Ensi sunnuntain cyclojen ohjelma saattaa olla jotain, mitä ei näillä huudeilla porukkalenkillä ole harrastettu kuin pieninä annoksina. Alkuvuoden päräyttävimmästä spektaakkelista kiinnostuneet seuratkaa tätä palstaa.



Tämä olikin varsin houkutteleva suunnitelma. :#

----------


## Matti H

Koska Spessulla ei ole edelleenkään tarpeeksi paskamaista ajaa maastossa, jatkoin stemmienkääntöprojektiani.



Tuo kartion mallinen ohjainlaakerin yläpää on aanuksesta. Stemmi ei putoa tarpeeksi.

----------


## greenman

Slam the Stem.

----------


## asakaril

Ensi sunnuntaina eli 28.4 polkupyörätrialin SM-osakilpailu Paraisilla. Lisätiedot toiselta foorumilta http://www.biketrialsfinland.fi/foor...php?f=27&t=157
Kartta paikalle http://www.eniro.fi/s/Nye

----------


## Sti

> Tappajasepelistä puheenollen niin Raision alueelle ei kannata tulla oikeastaan ollenkaan jotta välttyy rengasmurheilta.



Tän päivän Turun Sanomissa, oli juttu, mikä selitti tätä. Firma, joka luuli, että putsaussopimus oli heillä, on haastanut kaupungin vahingonkorvauksiin sopimusrikosta ja kaupunki sanoo, ettei mitään sopimusta ollutkaan. Toivottavasti hommaan saadaan joku tolkku, ettei tartte koko kesää ajella sepelillä.

----------


## greenman

Tämmöstä pukkaa.

----------


## fillaristi

> Tämmöstä pukkaa.



Tää o täpärirungo... Mites mää muistelin et "kommenkaalistakin" oltiin jo luopumassa???

----------


## greenman

kommakaali menee varmaan poistoon. Osta osta. Sulla on selkeesti tarvetta jos hankkiudut omasta vastaavasta eroon.  :Hymy:

----------


## Matti H

^ Pyöriä, joilla ei ajeta on myöskin silloin tällöin tarve päivittää.

----------


## Ulla

Onkos *vappupikniklenkille* lähtijöitä? Lähtöhän olisi perinteisesti 1.5. klo 11 Impivaarasta, retkiajetaan Kullaanvuoren laavulle makkaranpaistoon ja tullaan takaisinkin. Omat eväät ja paperit, sinappi tulee firman puolesta.

Vaihtoehto olisi olla töissä sekin päivä.

----------


## peippo

Tarkoitus olisi osallistua piknikille. Entäs onko tänään torstailenkkeilyä?

----------


## SuperD

> Tarkoitus olisi osallistua piknikille. Entäs onko tänään torstailenkkeilyä?



Piknikki on agendalla, ukko on tehty sokerista joten säävarauksella tietty. 
Torstailenkkiä? Juu. Fillarit on palasina mutta eiköhän niistä jotain saa koottua iltaan mennessä. Startti taitaa olla tolpalta mutta MTB Turun uudet webbisivut osoittaa väärään paikkaan. Apua!  :Sekaisin:

----------


## peippo

Eikös nyt ole pariton viikko eli Impivaara?

----------


## Matti H

Ullalla jotain arvoita siitä, mihin aikaan piknikporukka on laavulla?

----------


## SuperD

^^ Höö, eikös me justiinsa Impparissa oltu? Mihin viime viikko meni?!?

----------


## Ulla

Oisko niille uusille sivuille jo jotain osoitetta?

Hmm, oltaisko klo 13.15 laavulla? En muista, vaikka on jo traditio tuolle päivälle.

----------


## mijura

Mikäli renkaan vaihto onnistuu, näemme impparin pihalla tänään.

Hmm harkintaan, MTB piknik tai Vartiovuoren picnik ...

----------


## mijura

> Mikäli renkaan vaihto onnistuu, näemme impparin pihalla tänään.
> 
> Hmm harkintaan, MTB piknik tai Vartiovuoren picnik ...



Yritetään vaikka jäi vaan 5 min ajo aikaa mestoille..

----------


## marmar

> Hmm harkintaan, MTB piknik tai Vartiovuoren picnik ...



No jos noista pääsisin valitsemaan, niin kyllä eka veisi voiton 10-0. Nyt vaan jää tuo ekakin väliin. Ei tuolla mun kädellä vielä vappuna paljoa maastossa ajella.

----------


## Pave

> Mikäli renkaan vaihto onnistuu...



Pistin eilen koemielessä XT-AM kiekoille Misukan Wild Grip'r 2.25 Tubeless Readyt ilman sisureita ihan kuiviltaan. Renkaat vanteelle, kiskoin kierroksen verran sivuja kohti vanteen reunaa ja pukkasin kompuralla painetta sisään. Jossain kolmen ilmakehän paikkeilla napsuivat nätisti paikoilleen eikä kuulunut suhinaa mistään. En tullut aamulla kokeilleeksi, että vieläkö on painetta sisällä ja kuinka paljon, julma eläinkoe jatkuu myöhemmin. Mutta nyt olisi periaatteessa poikuus viety tuonkin asian suhteen.  :Vink:  Tosin metriäkään ei noilla ole vielä ajettu (rungon maalausprojektikin yhä kesken) ja talli on vielä litkuttamatta...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Copyfighter

Kausi avattu. Hieno laji. Tässä vaiheessa kautta.

----------


## Frank

Tuli ajettua ekat kierrokset uudella cruiserilla tänään, kivaa oli  :Leveä hymy:  
Vappupiknik houkuttelis kyllä ellei mitään muuta tule suunnitelmiin.

----------


## Immo Laine

Se on taas sit hei sellainen juttu että on aika aloittaa maanantai-ajelut Kupittaan pyöräkrossiradalla. BMX-racing fillareita on kokeiltavana, jos ei omalla kihnuttimella halua koko aikaa ajella.

Ja sopii lähinnä potkupyöräilijästä alkeen ihan sinne sähköpyöräilijöihin saakka  :Hymy: 

*Eli maanantaisin noin klo 18 eteenpäin. Alkaen nyt 29.4.* 

Se on jämpti.

----------


## Matti H

> Ensi sunnuntain cyclojen ohjelma saattaa olla jotain, mitä ei näillä huudeilla porukkalenkillä ole harrastettu kuin pieninä annoksina. Alkuvuoden päräyttävimmästä spektaakkelista kiinnostuneet seuratkaa tätä palstaa.



Ei tästä nyt varmaan mitään tule, kun valmistelut on jääny muitten juttujen alle. Sunnuntaina kuitenkin ajetaan, ja ajetaankin kovaa saatana. Polut on auki taivaaseen saakka.

----------


## Matti H

Missä mennään:





..ja toinen:



lähde SA-kuva

----------


## Matti H

Jatketaas sitten monologia.

Kävin koeponnistamassa Ninerin nykyasun. Kesti kyllä tovin totuttautua joustollisen vaihdepyörän kummallisuuksiin. Tunkkailin paikkoja, joista ajan cyclolla. 20 mm lisää joustoa toi kyllä yllättävän paljon varmuutta alamäkien ajamiseen ja Sidi tuntuu muutenkin todella hyvältä. Ihan tukossa on ajo, harmi että aikaa lenkille oli vain vähäsen, kun reilut pari tuntia ajetttuani aloin hiljakseen lämmetä.

Tarttekohan leirille lähteä sinkulalla että pysyy porukan kyydissä?

----------


## TANUKI

Huomenna sunnuntaiajelua, lähtö klo 12. slalomilta

----------


## Pave

Kuun loppu häämöttää, huomen aamu(päivä)sta olisi ilmeisesti Pakko ajaa. Muita kiinnostuneita?
 Vuoro ilmeisesti joko cyclon tai Jumpin, entten tentten?  :Sekaisin:  Tästä vähitellen kotiin vaihtamaan varmuuden vuoksi cycloa suveen...

----------


## TeKu

> Ihan tukossa on ajo...



Jaaninojan pikataipaleen perusteella, tukkoinen Niner etenee polulla samaa vauhtia johon itse pääsen vain asflatoidussa alamäessä ja kovassa myötätuulessa.  :Hymy:

----------


## greenman

Ett Kampela.

----------


## Ulla

Nätti! Nähdäänkö tuo vappulenkillä?

----------


## greenman

Todennäköisesti ei.  :Irvistys:  Aikataulu aika nihkeä. Parhaassa tapauksessa ehtisin sinne laavulle.

----------


## Matti H

Wohoo! Nähdäänkö illalla?

----------


## greenman

Takajarru pitää ilmata. Lähden karatella, jossa ei ole takajarruongelmia.
Sitä paitsi ei tuota raaski cycloon ottaa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Matti H

En minäkään tule Ninerillä. Ottaisko kuokan?

----------


## Yeti

> Ett Kampela.
> ...



Tosi hieno. Kyllä kampelat nyt lentävät.

----------


## hullukoira

> En minäkään tule Ninerillä. Ottaisko kuokan?



Ota vaan, niin minäkin uskallan lähteä cyclolla .

----------


## greenman

Joukossa tyhmäpyöräily tiivistyy.

----------


## Matti H

Kuokkien etenemme hitaammin.

----------


## Yeti

Lähtöpaikka Honkkari?

----------


## Matti H

Joo. Katotaan minne siitä sitten mennään.

----------


## markuskuisma

Morjesta vaan kaikille. Muutin tossa viime syksynä Turkuun ja tarkemmin Jäkärlään ja ostin samoihin aikoihin tollasen maastofillarin. Eli aika uusi laji mulle kyseessä ja en kauheesti ole ehtinyt ajelemaan kaiken remontin keskellä. Jos nyt sitten vähän jo pääsis... Ennen tullut ajeltua motocrossia ja enduroa. Käsittääkseni täältä lähtee jostain jotain polkua? Oisko jollain intoa joskus lähteä ajelemaan tällästä hitaanpuoleista lenkkiä?

----------


## SuperD

^ Tuosta Ullan sigusta kopattu: _MTB-Turun lenkit to klo 18 parillisina viikkoina Itäharjun Prisman tolpalta ja parittomina Impivaaran palloiluhalleilta._ Torstailenkit ovat ainoat säännölliset ympäri vuoden pyörivät yhteislenkit. 
Naamakirjasta löytyy MTB-Turku niminen ryhmä, myös siihen mukaan liittymällä pysyy kärryillä erinäisistä ajeluista.

Perinteinen vappupiknik ajelu keskiviikkona (pari tuntia ajoa + makkarat päälle + toiset pari tuntia ajelua), tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## Matti H

> Joukossa tyhmäpyöräily tiivistyy.



Niinhän se tiivistyi. Kuuden kuskin pyörinä oli yksi cyclo, kaksi fatbikea ja kolme fiksiä. Ajeltiin Vaarniemen peruspolkuja ja hiukan muuta. 

Yllättävän hyvin pystyi jarruttomalla vetämään sulillakin poluilla, vaikka kantti muutamassa tiukassa alastulossa pettikin. Jännää puuhaa ja rupeaa olemaan lähellä pyöräilyn perimmäistä olemusta fiilistä haittaavien ainesosien ollessa vähennetty minimiin.

----------


## greenman

Ens viikolla sitten leftynä. Eli poistetaan oikea kampi.

----------


## Ulla

> Morjesta vaan kaikille. Muutin tossa viime syksynä Turkuun ja tarkemmin Jäkärlään ja ostin samoihin aikoihin tollasen maastofillarin. Eli aika uusi laji mulle kyseessä ja en kauheesti ole ehtinyt ajelemaan kaiken remontin keskellä. Jos nyt sitten vähän jo pääsis... Ennen tullut ajeltua motocrossia ja enduroa. Käsittääkseni täältä lähtee jostain jotain polkua? Oisko jollain intoa joskus lähteä ajelemaan tällästä hitaanpuoleista lenkkiä?



Jep, tervetuloa torstailenkeille. Ja Jäkärlän merkitty luontopolku onkin sinulle jo varmaan tuttu, kun asut siinä lähellä?

----------


## Mika.t

Mä asun kans jäkärlässä. Voin lähteä oppaaksi joku päivä

----------


## Immo Laine

Onkos kaikki jo huomanneet netistä torstain ratoksi mukavaa tekemistä:

Mynärastien yhteydessä ajetaan neljät pyöräsuunnistusiltarastit:
1. 2.5. Vesometsä
2. 18.7. Falkinkoski
3. 22.8. Roukkuli
4. 12.9. Kärryinen

Lisätietoja osoitteessa: http://www.ms-52.net/myna-rastit

----------


## peippo

> Oisko niille uusille sivuille jo jotain osoitetta?



http://mtbturku.net

(Vanhat on vielä tuolla http://mtbturku.net/index_vanha.php)

----------


## Ulla

Hurraa, hienoa!  :Hymy:

----------


## Juice

Alkaa pikkuhiljaa luontokin virittäytymään vapun viettoon. Kylmää vettä ja kova tuuli. 
Nauttikaa suomen ilmastosta.

Nimim. Iso temmi otsassa

----------


## kijas

Hienot nuo uudet sivut! Ammattilaisen jälkeä selvästikin.

----------


## Ulla

Onkohan siitä kolme vuotta kun vappupikniklenkillä käynnistettiin uusien sivujen tekemistä.. Niin se aika menee. Mikä projekti käynnistetään huomenna?

----------


## Juice

Keskustan Intersportissa shimpan lukkopoljin 
pd-m520 19.90€

----------


## OlliR

> Mynärastien yhteydessä ajetaan neljät pyöräsuunnistusiltarastit:
> 1. 2.5. Vesometsä
> 2. 18.7. Falkinkoski
> 3. 22.8. Roukkuli
> 4. 12.9. Kärryinen



Hohoo, mahtavaa! Tulen torstaina eksymään. Jos joku muukin haluaa Turuust tulla niin pääsee kyydissä, yhdelle on paikka.

----------


## mijura

> Hohoo, mahtavaa! Tulen torstaina eksymään. Jos joku muukin haluaa Turuust tulla niin pääsee kyydissä, yhdelle on paikka.




Kiinnostunut: Kyllä+
Karttateline rikki: Kyllä-
Muuta menoa: Kyllä-

Hitto vie, kun osuu pahaan saumaan.

Ainiin, hienot on uudet sivut!

----------


## Ulla

Sinapin lisäksi otamme mukaan pussillisen hiiliä.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Mynärastien yhteydessä ajetaan neljät pyöräsuunnistusiltarastit:
> 1. 2.5. Vesometsä



Radat on suunniteltu ja karttaa kevyesti päivitelty sieltä ja täältä. Kartta on PYSU-urakuvauksilla.

Matkat linnuntietä:
Lyhyt 6 km
Normaali 9,7 km
Pitkä 6 + 9,7 = 15,7 km

Todellinen ajomatka noin + 30 %

Suosittelen maastopyörää!

Linkki lähtöpaikalle:
http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...228867&lang=fi

----------


## Yeti

> Hohoo, mahtavaa! Tulen torstaina eksymään. Jos joku muukin haluaa Turuust tulla niin pääsee kyydissä, yhdelle on paikka.



Voisin tulla kyytiin, jos edelleen on paikka vapaana.

----------


## greenman

Kylläpä osaa olla joustopyöräily hauskaa yli puolen vuoden tauon jälkeen. Huh, miten vauhdikasta ja samalla huolettoman tuntuista. Lisää!

----------


## Matti H

> Kylläpä osaa olla joustopyöräily hauskaa yli puolen vuoden tauon jälkeen. Huh, miten vauhdikasta ja samalla huolettoman tuntuista. Lisää!



Olet selkeästi pahan hengen vallassa.

----------


## Matti H

Saikko greenman muuten sen vipstaakin toimimaan?

----------


## Sti

Olipa mainio piknik hienossa säässä! Kiitos vetäjille & kaikille kanssa-ajajille, letka eteni leppoisasti, vaikka mukana oli mukamas ensikertalaisia. Omat eväät oli vaan aika vaatimattomat - tarvii korjata ensi vuodelle, kiitos makkarasta ja suklaasta.

----------


## greenman

> Saikko greenman muuten sen vipstaakin toimimaan?



Sai, kiitti. Enemmän oli ongelmia saada se istumaan edes jotenkin fiksusti tankoon kaiken muun napin ja kahvan sekaan. Tuntuu kuin olisi jossain hävittäjän ohjaamossa.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ulla

Kiitos toverit vappulenkkistä. Sää ja seura mainioita, jälleen kerran!

Jocke on omaa luokkaansa.

----------


## Matti H

> Sai, kiitti. Enemmän oli ongelmia saada se istumaan edes jotenkin fiksusti tankoon kaiken muun napin ja kahvan sekaan. Tuntuu kuin olisi jossain hävittäjän ohjaamossa.



Hyvä homma.

Yleisestikin tiedoksi, ellei tämä ole jo yleinen tieto, että Rokkarin keuloissa vaikuttaa olevan ihan sama, käyttääkö pushloc- vai poploc-vipstaakia.

----------


## OlliR

> Voisin tulla kyytiin, jos edelleen on paikka vapaana.



On vielä paikka vapaana ja varattu sinulle! Laitan yytä ja veetä.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Vielä linkki huomisen PYSU:n lähtöpaikalle:
http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...228867&lang=fi

----------


## Ulla

Harmittaa että huomenna en millään pääse pysumaan.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Kivaa oli picnicillä. Peränpitäjänä pysyin helposti kun ei ollut vauhtia mennä kenestäkään ohi. Synkkä kunto kuskilla. Eväissä ei valittamista. Kiitokset seurasta.

Pari pyörätelinettä nostettu auton katolle. Kyllä maar huomenna rasteja löytyy...

----------


## JiiH

Harmittaa myös että pysut jää väliin kun niitä kerrankin järjestetään lähistöllä... Urheilu rajoittuu taas Eurosportin tuijottamiseen samalla kun yskii keuhkoja pihalle. Mykoplasmatestin tuloksia odotellaan, jos siitä on kyse niin tämän kesän tavoitteet voi vissiin unohtaa saman tien. Kunhan nyt 2,5 viikossa sen verran tervehtyisi että 
Turun kierrolle pääsisi edes osaksi matkaa mukaan. Ottaa päähän ihan älyttömästi kun ulkona ajokelit sen kun paranee. 

Mutta uudet sivut on hienot.

----------


## Jusa.L

Kiitos vaan kaikille, mukavaa oli kullaanvuorella!

Oli allekirjoittaneen ensimmäinen kerta piknikillä... Kunto vaan alkoi loppua grillaussesion jälkeen, taisi ne kaksi makkaraa painaa sen verran :-)

----------


## marmar

> Kiitos vaan kaikille, mukavaa oli kullaanvuorella!
> 
> Oli allekirjoittaneen ensimmäinen kerta piknikillä... Kunto vaan alkoi loppua grillaussesion jälkeen, taisi ne kaksi makkaraa painaa sen verran :-)



Oliko makkaroissa isokin lihapitoisuus? Kalliobaanoille en uskaltanut ottaa kuin yhden pienen makkaran, kun pelkäsin tuota jaksamista. Sitten mulle tarjottiin pari isompaa makkaraa. Tarjoaja antoi takuun, että meno ei hyydy näiden makkaroiden takia, joten päätin kokeilla. Totta tosiaan pyörä kulki hyvin ko. makkaroila. Jos takuun salaisuutta ei olisi kerrottu, niin olisin epäillyt dopingia. Salaisuus oli suuressa jauhopitoisuudessa. Paljon jauhoja vähän lihaa, sopiva miksi hiilareita, proteiineja ja rasvaa -> voi huoletta popsia makkaraa nuotiolla, eikä meno hyydy. Näin se nöösin ymmärrys lisääntyy, kun istahtaa pidemmällä lenkillä nuotion ääreen kokeneen kanssa ja avaa sopivasta aiheesta suunsa.

----------


## Matti H

Kaikki ne makkarat sulaa yhtä lailla. Onneksi on ittellä vielä poltto päällä. Laavulla syödyt 3 kabanossia ja kotona mätetty tacopöytä ei ole jättäny jälkeensä kuin kauhean janon.

Mutta joo, henkilökohtaista toi kai on. Mä en oikeastaan koe muuta ongelmaa raskaan ruoan kanssa kesken lenkin kuin sen, että tällaisen kalalokin olo saattaa nopeasti muuttua varsin epämukavaksi  :Vink:  peekoo-vauhdin juttujahan nää on tietty, kovaa ei kulje kuin tankki tyhjähkönä...

Realin lapskaussin jälkeen ei kyllä mene mihinkään. Taitaa johtua tärkkelyksestä.

----------


## Mika.t

Suunnistaako joku myös tolpalle tänään?

----------


## marmar

> Mutta joo, henkilökohtaista toi kai on. Mä en oikeastaan koe muuta ongelmaa raskaan ruoan kanssa kesken lenkin kuin sen, että tällaisen kalalokin olo saattaa nopeasti muuttua varsin epämukavaksi  peekoo-vauhdin juttujahan nää on tietty, kovaa ei kulje kuin tankki tyhjähkönä...



Viime kesänä tuli ajettua 2 nuotiolenkkiä. Juicen lasten retki ja Kalliobaanat. Ekalla söin 2 lihaisaa makkaraa ja jälkimmäisellä pienen lihaisan ja 2 jauhomakkaraa. Ero olossa loppumatkasta oli yllättävän suuri. Ekalla nuo makkarat huomasi selvästi, jälkimmäisellä ei mitään vaikutusta. Tietty kalliobaanoilla oli tauon jälkeen niin paljon teknistä murhetta, että ajokin oli varsin katkonaista ja paikallaan seisomista runsaasti. Silti uskon aika vakaasti väittäämän makkaran laadun vaikutuksesta loppulenkin ajoon. Heikkokuntoisten murheitahan nämä. Jos kuntoa on riittävästi ja se loppulenkki on puhdasta ulkoilua, niin kai se on ihan sama mitä syö. Itse ajotehossa noissa ei ollut hirvesti eroa. Poika väsähti makkaroistansa ja kaikki vajaat 40kg ylimääräistä oli miltei koko loppumatkan mun vedettävänä pehmessä mudassa, mikä nosti mukavasti veturin työmäärää  :Leveä hymy: 


Vappuaattona TYKSin toimintaterapeutti poisti kaikki käyttörajoitukset kädeltä ja pääsin kiusaamaan vappuna 29 jäykkäperää maastoon peräpyörän kanssa. Kyllä tuo on melkoinen kiipeämään jyrkkääkin nousua. Pitoa oli paljon ja moni viime kesänä haaveeksi jäänyt nousu tuli ajettua. Samalla tuli todettua 22/36 välityskin tarpeelliseksi. Tähän saakka tuo on tuntunut tarpeettomalta, mutta kun loppulenkistä hakeutui riittävän pitkään ja pehmeään nuosuun ja perässä oli 40 kg ylimääräistä painoa, niin oli aika mukavaa leppoisasti pyöritellä mäki ylös lämpöisessä kevätauringon paisteessa. 

Käsi ei vielä kestä yli puolen tunnin yhtäjaksoista kovempaa menoa, joten saa nähdä miten Turun kierron kanssa käy. Isompi juomareppu ja uudet leveämmät ja paremmin rullaavat renkaat litkusetin kera matkalla. Joten näillä näkymin kalusto on loppukuusta valmiina haasteeseen, mutta kuskista ei tiedä. Onhan tässä vielä aikaa. Vappuaattona kun voimat ja liikeradat oli mittailtu, niin toimintaterapeutti ihmetteli paranemisnopeutta. Piti hyvin poikkeuksellisena tapauksena. En alkanut kertomaan edesottamuksistani pyörän selässä, jotka venyttivät "hieman" annettujen ohjeiden rajoja, mutta saataa tuolla järjellisen kivuttoman rasituksen ylläpidolla olla oma osuutensa nopeaan toipumiseen. Täällä harrastettu pieni yllytys kipsin kanssa ajoon saattoi pelastaa mun kesän. Tällä kertaa riskin otto kannatti. Sain voitot, mutta en tappioita.

----------


## Yeti

> Kaikki ne makkarat sulaa yhtä lailla. Onneksi on ittellä vielä poltto päällä. Laavulla syödyt 3 kabanossia ja kotona mätetty tacopöytä ei ole jättäny jälkeensä kuin kauhean janon.
> 
> Mutta joo, henkilökohtaista toi kai on. Mä en oikeastaan koe muuta ongelmaa raskaan ruoan kanssa kesken lenkin kuin sen, että tällaisen kalalokin olo saattaa nopeasti muuttua varsin epämukavaksi  peekoo-vauhdin juttujahan nää on tietty, kovaa ei kulje kuin tankki tyhjähkönä...
> 
> Realin lapskaussin jälkeen ei kyllä mene mihinkään. Taitaa johtua tärkkelyksestä.



Yksilöllistä on. Lapskaus ei ehkä ole Realin paras ruoka, mutta sopivasti antaa energiaa. Muutaman makkaran jälkeen minun ajo hyytyy aika hyvin, ja riskinä on heittää kampelat. Ei sovi raskas ruoka minulle ajon aikana.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Makkara sopii vain sinne,  minne olutkin.

----------


## Matti H

> Makkara sopii vain sinne,  minne olutkin.



Kaipa sitä täytyy muutama heittää reppuun mukaan kun leirille lähtee?

Hitto kun onkin hieno ajaa taas hiukan pidempää settiä. Tää oottaa. Sitä vaan funtsin, että viittiikö sinne mutapainiin lähteä sinkulalla? Eihän meillä kauheesti ole mitään kelirikkotiesiirtymää? Tarttis meinaan ajaa tolla yksvaihteisella jos aikoo sen pitkän Tahkonkin jaksaa.

----------


## Yeti

> Kaipa sitä täytyy muutama heittää reppuun mukaan kun leirille lähtee?
> 
> Hitto kun onkin hieno ajaa taas hiukan pidempää settiä. Tää oottaa. Sitä vaan funtsin, että viittiikö sinne mutapainiin lähteä sinkulalla? Eihän meillä kauheesti ole mitään kelirikkotiesiirtymää? Tarttis meinaan ajaa tolla yksvaihteisella jos aikoo sen pitkän Tahkonkin jaksaa.



Oranki voi likastua ja Kuokka on ehkä liian raju. Ei kai sinulla ole muuta vaihtoehtoa kuin valkoinen vesiputkisinkula?

----------


## Matti H

> Oranki voi likastua ja Kuokka on ehkä liian raju. Ei kai sinulla ole muuta vaihtoehtoa kuin valkoinen vesiputkisinkula?



Ei kai ole vaihtoehtoa. Koirapyörääkään en viitti ottaa. Niin ja unohtui tietty se, että Niner on löysä.

----------


## Pave

Kolme ryynäriä suklaalla, vaahtokarkit sekä maissintähkä eivät vaikuttaneet ajokykyyn ainakaan negatiivisesti...  :Vink: 


Sitä olisi MTB-Turulla nyt sitten Tahko-pallogrillin lisäksi myös työkalusarja yhteiskäytössä:



Kiitokset Talvikilometrikisan polkijoille, tuollainen tulee tehosarjan toisesta sijasta.

----------


## TeKu

Tänään saatiin Vaarniemen kalliolla lisäväriä ajamiseen kun lähdettiin näköalatornilta kohti mastoa. Siinä jossain puolessa välissä matkaa on pöytä sekä penkit, niin parinkymmenen metrin päästä polusta tuprutteli savua jonkin verran. Itse en sitä noteerannut ja ajattelin vaan, että siellä on joku grillauspaikka, mutta takana ajanut kaverini sanoi että pitäisikö käydä katsomassa, kun savun ympärillä pyörii jotain nappuloita. Huomattiin että polun varressa kytee yksinään joku nuotio ja kun kaarrettiin sinne, niin neljä n.12 vuotiasta tenavaa oli sytyttänyt ainakin kahdesta muusta kohdasta kalliolla jäkälää ja risuja palamaa ja hädissään alkoivat sammuttelmaan niitä meidät nähdessään.
Aika kovaäänisen _"Mitä v***ua täällä tapahtuu"_ kuulustelun jälkeen pojat sammuttelivat kaikki nuotiot ja lähtivät varsin kiltisti hännät koipien välissä pois päin. Edes muutaman kymmenen metrin välimatkan jälkeen ei kuulunut mitään odottamiani _"mene_ _hippi_ _himaas tai saat turpaasi"_ huutoja vaan yksi jopa sanoi vaisusti _anteeksi_, kun kävelivät pois päin.

----------


## Mika.t

Lapset on niin vallattomia =)

----------


## Nelson

Torstailenkillä oli tänään aika mukava osanotto. Liikkeelle lähti 13, letkassa oli hetkellisesti 16 ja Mikkolanmäen alla olevalle kentälle kerääntyi 9 kuskia. Letkan veturia voi syyttää monesta - oli nimittäin eka vedetty torstailenkki, eli antaa tulla vain. Suurin huoli oli muistella kaikki polunpätkät talven jäljiltä, kaikki kun näytti taas niin erilaiselta....

Littoisten kierto HMP:n kautta jatkui Vyyryläisenmäkeen ja sieltä sitten tuttuja polkuja kohti alkupistettä. Positiivinen yllätys oli, että lenkkimaastot olivat pääsääntöisesti aika kuivia, mutta pyörät saatiin pesukuntoon kyllä. Kiitos kaikille lenkkiseurasta!

----------


## Yeti

> Vielä linkki huomisen PYSU:n lähtöpaikalle:
> http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...228867&lang=fi



Kiitos järjestelyistä! Oli todella hyvä rata ainakin maastopyöräilijälle. En kyllä vieläkään ymmärrä miten sain 2h 23 min menemään siihen. Yksi kunnon pummi oli, kun ajoin paljon nopeammin kuin ajattelin, mutta muuten suunnistus ja ajo sujui suhteellisen reippaasti. Mutta hauskaa oli.

----------


## Mika.t

Hyvin sä vedit  :Hymy:  Vauhti oli mukavan reipas.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

PySu ajettu. Tai siis osa siitä. Nihkeetä oli. Ei kuntoa, ei taitoa. Enkä mä osaa tota pyörääkään ajaa - ainakaan noilla takertelevilla polkimilla, kun en uskalla edes yrittää mistään. No mutta joo... Kivaa oli kyllä! 1. rasti ei ollutkaan polulla niin ajoin ohi, palasin takaisin ohi, mutta löysin aikani ihmeteltyä. 3. rastille mennessä oikaisin sujuvasti suoraan kutoselle ja olin ihmeissäni. 6. rastille aioin kiertää näppärästi asuntoalueen kautta, mutta eihän sieltä päässyt läpi. Loppu taisi sujua jotenkin - ei laaksoa ei kukkulaa -tyylillä. Ei jaksanu polkea ja karttaakin tuli tuijotettua urakalla. Kello kiisi niin lujaa, että piti jättää viimeinen rasti käymättä ettei järjestäjillä menisi pahasti ylitöiksi. Kiitokset järjestelyistä!

----------


## OlliR

Kiitos pysu järjestäjille! Todella mukavaa että jaksatte nähdä vaivan näiden järjestämisessä. En osannut kuitenkaan ennen lähtöä odottaa että metsässä menee niin kauan kuin eilen meni. Reitti oli suunnistuksellisesti haasteellinen, polut maastopyöräilyä/xc:tä parhaimmillaan ja matka pitempi kuin kuvittelin. Kaikki virheet tuli tehtyä jotka voi tehdä ja muutama otb:kin. Vasta kotona näki kartasta reitinvalintoja joita olisi pitänyt käyttää, mutta metsässä niitä en huomannut vaikka kuinka yritin kartalta tihrustaa. Tämä on kahden mahtavan lajin yhdistelmä ja olen varmasti taas mukana ensikerralla!

----------


## marmar

> Tänään saatiin Vaarniemen kalliolla lisäväriä ajamiseen kun lähdettiin näköalatornilta kohti mastoa. Siinä jossain puolessa välissä matkaa on pöytä sekä penkit, niin parinkymmenen metrin päästä polusta tuprutteli savua jonkin verran. Itse en sitä noteerannut ja ajattelin vaan, että siellä on joku grillauspaikka, mutta takana ajanut kaverini sanoi että pitäisikö käydä katsomassa, kun savun ympärillä pyörii jotain nappuloita. Huomattiin että polun varressa kytee yksinään joku nuotio ja kun kaarrettiin sinne, niin neljä n.12 vuotiasta tenavaa oli sytyttänyt ainakin kahdesta muusta kohdasta kalliolla jäkälää ja risuja palamaa ja hädissään alkoivat sammuttelmaan niitä meidät nähdessään.
> Aika kovaäänisen _"Mitä v***ua täällä tapahtuu"_ kuulustelun jälkeen pojat sammuttelivat kaikki nuotiot ja lähtivät varsin kiltisti hännät koipien välissä pois päin. Edes muutaman kymmenen metrin välimatkan jälkeen ei kuulunut mitään odottamiani _"mene_ _hippi_ _himaas tai saat turpaasi"_ huutoja vaan yksi jopa sanoi vaisusti _anteeksi_, kun kävelivät pois päin.



Kuusiston hiihtomajalla ihmeteltiin vähän samantyyppisiä jalkiä. siellä oli joku poltellut metsässä nuotiota 5 metrin päässä nuotiopaikasta. Samoin pururadalla alle 20m päässä nuotiopaikalta. 

Olen aika muutaman kerran yllättynyt paikallisia lapsia pahanteosta ja aika kiltisti ovat ottaneet kuulustelut vastaan. Sensijaan muutama naapuri on saanut vihoja osakseen. Ilmeisesti kyse on siitä, että sopivasti lähietäisyydeltä kuulustelemalla lapset ja nuoretkin ymmärtää tehneensä pahaa. Kukaan ei vanno kostoa tai tule tekemään kiusaa vaikka välillä asia on mennyt kaupungin vastaaville saakka korvausneuvotteluihin. Sen sijaan huutelemalla kauempaa komenteluun on helppo vastata huutamalla, jatkaa pahantekoa ja pohtia keskenään kiusantekomalleja huutelijalle.

Saatoitte pelastaa vaarniemen metsät. Nimittäin mun kokemus noista kuulusteluita on yleensä, että samat kaverit ei uusi samaa tekoa. Eli ajattelemattomuus muuttuu seuraavalla kerralla ajattelevaisuudeksi. Toivottavasti nyt kävi myös näin, eikä samat kaverit ole metäpalovaroituksen aikaan sytyttelemässä jäkäliä ja risuja pitkin kalliota.

----------


## Matti H

Ihmettelin jälkeä eilen kun kävin koiraa reenaamassa. Kaveri oli löytäny siitä Kuusiston hiihtomajan nurkalta käytettyjä ruiskuja tuossa viikolla, eli kannattaa kannattaa katella jalkoihinsa ja vahtia mitä muksut poimii maasta.

Ei hyvä ei.

----------


## miku80

hiihdossa aletaan selvästi sortumaan taas dopingiin kun ei muuten suksi luista...

----------


## markuskuisma

> Jep, tervetuloa torstailenkeille. Ja Jäkärlän merkitty luontopolku onkin sinulle jo varmaan tuttu, kun asut siinä lähellä?



Eipä ollut tuttu. Kävin vähän keskiviikkona kiertelemässä. Toki voin yhteislekille lähteä kun saa vaan ensin tuntumaa hommaan paremmin ettei niin paljon tarvii vartoilla  :Hymy:  





> Mä asun kans jäkärlässä. Voin lähteä oppaaksi joku päivä



Voisi olla ihan kiva nähdä paikkoja. Polkua näytti menevän ristiin rastiin tolla tutustumis reissulla. Jossain oli vielä luntakin ja vettä aika tavalla.

----------


## marmar

> Toki voin yhteislekille lähteä kun saa vaan  ensin tuntumaa hommaan paremmin ettei niin paljon tarvii vartoilla



Torsrtailenkit on ns aloittelijalenkkejä, joten niille voi huoletta tulla  vaikka vauhti ei vielä olekkaan päätä huimaava. Vauhti sovitetaan hitaimman mukaan.  Jos luulee olevansa se hitain, niin veturin takana on hyvä paikka.  Haitariliikettä ei ole ja veturi osaa sovittaa vauhdin oikein. Kauempana  takana odotellaan välillä ja sitten tarvitaan hieman vauhtia, että  letka ei katkea. Joten rohkeasti mukaan vaan. Siihen veturin takana  olevaan aloittelijalle parhaaseen paikkaan on harvoin isoa tunkua. Itse  olin viimekesänä usein se veturin takana oleva ja hyvin meni. Tänä  kesänä paikan voi ottaa joku muu. Kuvittelen, että pärjään jo  kauempanakin letkassa ilman että perä jää tulee mun takia tutuksi kärjelle. Riippuu tietysti paljon siitä minkälainen letka on. Jos kaikki muut on nopeita, niin sitten olen edelleen se hitain, mutta viimekesän keskiarvovauhtiin verrattuna vauhtireserviä pitäisi olla selvästi. Olin viime kesänä ehkä alle puolella lenkeistä se hitain. Toisella puolella sain odotella. Nopeushaitari oli todella suuri, mutta koskaan se ei ollut liian kova. Kokeneet veturit osasi kyllä hiljentää, jos takanatuleva alkoi jäädä.

----------


## marmar

> Ihmettelin jälkeä eilen kun kävin koiraa reenaamassa. Kaveri oli löytäny siitä Kuusiston hiihtomajan nurkalta käytettyjä ruiskuja tuossa viikolla, eli kannattaa kannattaa katella jalkoihinsa ja vahtia mitä muksut poimii maasta.
> 
> Ei hyvä ei.



Kiitoksia tiedosta. Vappuna oltiin pojan kanssa grillaamassa makkaraa laavulla ja ihmeteltiin jälkiä. 

Nyt lumien sulamisen jälkeen moottoritielinjauksen raivauksen tuho on esillä. Yhden kuvankin taisin napata. Tosin vastarannasta, kun ajattelin ihmetellä myöhemmin kartalta, että onko paalujen sijainnilla mitään tekemistä tielinjauksen kanssa. Kaupunki vastasi kyselyyni mahdollisestia tien aikataulusta, että valtion hanke, valtio pääättä, mutta tuskin tämän vaalikauden aikana tapahtuu mitään. Pitänee varmaan joku kerta pahimman mudan kuivuttua ottaa aikaa ja keräillä pahimpia risuja pois polulta, jotta polun saa ajokuntoon. Nyt alusta oli sellaista mutavelliä metsäkoneiden ja lumen sulamisen jäljiltä, että siellä ei viitsinyt ottaa yhtään ylimääräistä askelta lyhytvartisilla pyöräilykengillä. Risujen ja kantojen päällä taiteillen pääsi sentään jalat melkein kuivana yli. Takavaihtajaankin mankeloin kuusenokan kun yritin ajamalla läpi.

----------


## TeKu

Ajoin (eli siis kannoin pyörän) kanssa tuosta samasta paikasta viime viikolla ja oli kyllä aika kurjassa kunnossa. Samoin lähempänä linnanraunioita, siinä pinkin talon takana, oli aikamoiset tuhot tehty metsään ja sai ihan tosissaan raahata fillaria siellä perässään.
Onko marmar:lla tietoa, että mitä Juurvallin kirkon puoleisessa päässä tapahtuu, kun sinne ollaan jotain tietä tekemässä? Näkyy tässä kuvan vasemmassa reunassa.

----------


## greenman

Tahko tunkkauskunto hakusessa. Mummot juoksee pyörää tunkkaavan sukkishipin ohi ylämäessä, todistetusti. Ei ole todellista.  :No huh!: 
Varmaan 70+ harmaahapsi, askel oli niin kevyt, että en edes kuullut mitään ennen kuin meni ihan vierestä ohi. 
Joko saa luovuttaa?

----------


## marmar

> Onko marmar:lla tietoa, että mitä Juurvallin kirkon puoleisessa päässä tapahtuu, kun sinne ollaan jotain tietä tekemässä? Näkyy tässä kuvan vasemmassa reunassa.



Ei ole tietoa, mutta voin kysellä. Viime kesänä olin kaupungin järjestämässä yleisötilaisuudessa, joka käsitteli kaarinan tulevaisuutta. Siellä tuli aika selväksi, että Kuusistossa ei ole kaavoituksellisesti tapahtumassa mitään suurta lähitulevaisuudessa. Suurimmat myllerrykset 10... 20 vuoden sisällä tulee tapahtumaan Rauhalinnan ja Lemunniemen alueilla. Tämän edellytyksenä tietysti, että Kaarina säilyy itsenäisenä. Turkuhan on havitellut siltaa omilta saariltansa uudelle läntiselle ohikulkutielle ja Turun unelmat on ja pysyy unelmina, jos kuntaliitoksia ei tule. Näin mulle vakuutettiin, kun asiaa huolestuneena kysyin jossain yleisötilaisuudessa.

----------


## Ulla

Päivän lehdessähän on tuttuja!  Vielä ehtisi testiajamaan Konia.

----------


## Mika.t

Näköjään  :Hymy:  Kantsii käydä voi voittaa pyörän arvonnassa. Siks mäkin kävin, ja heti joutus hommiin... Oli muuten kivan tuntunen peli toi Process.

----------


## Raspi

Onko jollain ajohanska hukassa? Pahaniemenkadulla vanhojen rivitalojen kohdalla lojuu pätevän näköinen hansikas, kämmenselässä iso 1.

----------


## miku80

Lenkkiä tänään Itäharjun Prisman tolpalta 18.00 ja suunnaksi vaikka Luolavuori ja rauhallisella vauhdilla edettäis.. Lähtiskö joku seuraksi?

----------


## mijura

> Lenkkiä tänään Itäharjun Prisman tolpalta 18.00 ja suunnaksi vaikka Luolavuori ja rauhallisella vauhdilla edettäis.. Lähtiskö joku seuraksi?



Hitto vie, alkaa juuri firman quartermeeting. Eli ei pysty. 

Mutta huomenna aamulla oli puhetta, että Janinan kanssa lähdettäisiin polkemaan. Nähdään mitä kaikkea olette opettaneet leirillä. Mustelmia oli ainakin tullut eli uskottavuutta riitti.  :Hymy:  Tervetuloa mukaan tai oppaaksi jos muita liikkeellä.

Ainiin luvassa vissiin loppuviikoksi sadetta, niin ajateltiin ajaa sitä karkuun varoiksi.

----------


## Lehisj

> Lenkkiä tänään Itäharjun Prisman tolpalta 18.00 ja suunnaksi vaikka Luolavuori ja rauhallisella vauhdilla edettäis.. Lähtiskö joku seuraksi?



Harmi kun menee päällekäin Aluecupin 10 km tempon kanssa. Pitäähän sitä laajentaa tämän kauden kisastarttien kirjoa jo ajetuista Pivot Cupin ja XCO-Cupin kisoista maantienkin puolelle ennen ensi lauantain mahdollista XCM-Cupin starttia.

----------


## greenman

Aavistuksen sekaisin vissiin foorumi, kun ei löydy shitin-kostoa, muuten kuin sivuhistoriasta kaivamalla. Onko taas luuta heilumassa. Episode IV?

----------


## peippo

Aikaistettu torstailenkki jo tänään, klo 18 @ Impivaara (Toki varsinaiselle torstailenkillekin saa huomenna mennä)

----------


## Lehisj

> Aikaistettu torstailenkki jo tänään, klo 18 @ Impivaara (Toki varsinaiselle torstailenkillekin saa huomenna mennä)



Täältä vahva ehkä! Kauanko meinasit tänään vääntää? Ja kuinka hurjalla vauhdilla?

----------


## Juice

No voi vinde. Ei kyllä pysty taipumaan poitsulla suunnistus harkat. Mulla oli vakaa aikomus huomenna korkata porukkalenkki tältävuodelta. Jos porukkalenkki onkin jo tänään niin huomenna ajelen taas itsekseni! 
Pistäkääpä jotakin infoo onko huomenna tulijoita, en viitsi lähteä imppariin kattelemaan.

----------


## peippo

> Täältä vahva ehkä! Kauanko meinasit tänään vääntää? Ja kuinka hurjalla vauhdilla?



Facebookin puolella on jo aika iso joukko lenkille ilmoittautuneita ja ainakin pari ensikertalaistakin eli varmaan "normaalia torstaivauhtia" ajetaan.

----------


## Ulla

Harmi, näin lyhyellä varoitusajalla en pääse mukaan jarruksi.

----------


## peruspertti

En pääse illalla. Kävinpä sitten sen pakkosatasen paivällä.

----------


## OlliR

Olen kokenut lyhyellä pyöräilyurallani jälleen ahaa - elämyksen! Laitoin cycloon ensimmäistä kertaa kevyemmät vanteet sekä maantierenkaat. Tämä laji on "huijausta", koska pyörä kulkee nyt niin kevyen tuntuisesti.  :Hymy:  

En päässyt viikonloppuna xc kisoihin enkä kalliobaanalle koska iski kuumeflunssa. En ehtinyt tämänpäivän yhteislenkillekään joten päätin testata lyhyesti cycloa. Porukassa kaikki pyöräily on vaan paljon mukavampaa.

----------


## opheinonen

Morjensta,
 Impivaara kiinostaa. Onko mahdollista jäädä peränpitäjän pitäjäksi,  "normaalia torstaivauhtia", saattaa ollaa liikaa. Ehkä kunto ei riitä, joten ajattelin mennä tarvittaessa omia polkuja.

----------


## SuperD

12 ukkoa lähti torstailenkille keskiviikkona. Makkelin ansiokkaassa ohjauksessa letka eteni sujuvasti satunnaisia suorituksia lukuunottamatta. Kaatuiltiin, rikottiin pyöriä ja kirottiin kun ei ollut liukasta  :Hymy: 

Opheinonen: peränpitäjä on se letkan kovin paikka, letkan toisena on huomattavasti helpompaa. Normaali torstaivauhti == edetään hitaimman mukaan, ketään ei jätetä joten mukaan vaan. Jos keli on kauhian kamala huomenna niin voi olla ettei lähtijöistä ole isoksi ruuhkaksi...

----------


## Juice

Ei se nyt onneksi kauheen kehnoa lupaile.
http://www.foreca.fi/Finland/Turku/details/20130509
Ilalla siis porukkalenkille.

----------


## greenman

Jahas pitäisiköhän ihan pyhän kunniaksi vääntäytyä torstailenkille.

----------


## Juice

^ No totta mooses! Itteeki oikee jännittää että pysyykö vauhdissa vai joutuuko pinnistelemään.

----------


## greenman

Jos pysyy sateettomana niin voisi vaikka lähteäkin. 

Otan tyhmäpyörän ni varmasti pysyy kaikki vauhdissa mukana.  :Hymy:

----------


## Juice

Onkos jollakin tarvetta paksulle kumiteipille, leveys 50mm, väri musta ja tarttuu sitte ihan v.....i!
Voidaan lahjoittaa hyvään kotiin tai vaikka yleiseen kiertoon.
Mulla meinaan näköjään usseempi rulla.

----------


## greenman

Onko jollain tarvetta Formula Oro jarrupaloille?
Löytyi äsken varastoa siivotessa.
Ei maksa mittää.

----------


## Juice

Otan noi palat voit tuoda hallille.

----------


## greenman

Jepulis. ja lisää merkkejä.

----------


## Juice

> Jepulis. ja lisää merkkejä.



Tarkoitatko Mtb-Turku tarroja jos niin " Mitämaksaa"

----------


## greenman

Ei kun "viestisi on liian lyhyt" merkkejä.  :Leveä hymy: 

Mullekin kelpaisi tarrat.

----------


## Juice

No nyt olisi sitten kaupustelijalle kaupan paikka.

----------


## Pave

Mitä tarjotaan? ;D

Pakotti... Nyt voi myydä dirtin pois.  :Hymy:

----------


## opheinonen

Hei,
oliko GPS mukana? Jos oli niin olisin mielelläni katsonut reitin ja keston. Haluaisin hieman perehtyä aiheeseen, ennenkuin voin tulla mukaan kesäkäkuussä. (Torstaisin vielä muuta puuhaa).

----------


## makkeli

> oliko GPS mukana?



Torstain torstailenkin suunnasta en tiedä, mutta keskiviikon torstailenkin käppyrä on tällainen. Ajelun kesto oli noin 2h20min, keulassa sai lisäksi huilia noin 20 minuuttia, joten pyörä pyöri parin tunnin ajan.

----------


## opheinonen

Kiitokset, saatko koneesta vielä ajetut kilometrit?

----------


## makkeli

> Kiitokset, saatko koneesta vielä ajetut kilometrit?



23 kilometriä vähän vaeltavalla gps-jäljellä.

----------


## opheinonen

Ajelin tänään Pläkkikaupungista polkuja pitkin Impivaaraan + City Marketin kautta takaisin 10,5 km 35 minuuttiin. Voisin ehkä pärjätäkin porukassa. Hidasteena ei ole kovin kiva olla.

----------


## greenman

Hyvin olisit pärjännyt. Me ajettiin joku 24 km ja aikaa meni n. 2h 40 min.

Lopussa vauti saattoi vähän kiihtyä, kun kone lämpeni.

----------


## Miklo

> Torstain torstailenkin suunnasta en tiedä, mutta keskiviikon torstailenkin käppyrä on tällainen. Ajelun kesto oli noin 2h20min, keulassa sai lisäksi huilia noin 20 minuuttia, joten pyörä pyöri parin tunnin ajan.



En huomannut lenkin lopussa kysyä, mutta millainen tuo oli sun mielestä verrattuna muihin torstailenkkeihin? Eli ajettiinko normaalia vauhtia tai oliko helpompia maastoja? Olin siis sun perässä tuleva ekakertalainen..

----------


## Matti H

Kun kerran mennään hitaimman tahtia, eikö riittävä vauhti ole se, mikä riittää ittelle?

Edelleen torstailenkeissä ei ole kyse vauhdinpidosta vaan leppoisasta yhessä liikkumisesta? 

Jonkunlaisia vauhtilenkkejäkin vois ilmoitella täällä. Varmana tarvetta. Kovia kuskeja kun on pilvin pimein. Vois tulla ite tummumaan joskus.

----------


## greenman

Ihan yleisenä muistutuksena taas. 

Ei kannata pelätä torstailenkille lähtöä. Jos jaksaa ylipäätään polkea pari tuntia maastossa, niin pärjää varmasti.  Ei varmaan kenenkään mielestä ole hauskaa olla hitain ryhmässä, mutta torstailenkeillä siitä ei pitäisi ottaa paineita. Tarkoitus on kuitenkin ajaa hitaimman vauhtia. Torstailenkit on nimen omaan sitä varten olemassa. Kovempivauhtiset lenkit on erikseen. Samoin kaikki vakava treenaaminen kuuluu ihan muualle. Kenenkään torstailenkki ei voi mennä pilalle hitaan vauhdin takia. 

Muistan kyllä itsekin jännittäneeni ensimmäistä porukkalenkkiä. Rohkeesti mukaan.

Edit: Matti olikin samalla asialla samalla minuutilla.  :Hymy:

----------


## Miklo

Siis mulle toi vauhti oli ihan riittävä, eikä haittaa vaikka olisi hitaampi tai nopeampi seuraava kerta. Muutamassa pahemmassa kohdassa tuli talutushetki, mutta kokonaisuutena lenkki oli ihan huippua ja tosiaan oli jännitystä ilmassa kun ensimmäistä kertaa olin paikalla.. Mutta mukavaa porukkaa oli ja hyvin pääsi mukaan!

----------


## Matti H

Ei niistä talutuksista kannata murhetta kantaa. Tunkkaaminen on jaloin tapa harrastaa maastopyöräilyä.

----------


## makkeli

> En huomannut lenkin lopussa kysyä, mutta millainen tuo oli sun mielestä verrattuna muihin torstailenkkeihin? Eli ajettiinko normaalia vauhtia tai oliko helpompia maastoja? Olin siis sun perässä tuleva ekakertalainen..



Jos ykkönen on hitain vauhti ja nelonen kovin torstailenkkivauhti, niin keskiviikon lenkki oli kolmosta. Eli oikein sujuvaa oli meno, aika vähän joutui odottelemaan. Meidän hitain km-vauhti taisi olla 8 km/h, joskus on jouduttu menemmän jopa 6 km/h, että porukka pysyy kasassa.

Maaston vaikeusaste oli harrastajatasoa. Ei näillä torstailenkeillä ainakaan vaikeampia paikkoja ajeta ja jos ajetaan, niin sitten on vieressä helpompi vaihtoehto valita.

----------


## Matti H

Sunnuntaicyclojen standardinmukainen etenemisnopeus on muuten 6,66 km/h. Siten letka etenee helvetin hyvin.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Lenkkinopeudet vaihtelee. Tänään ajettiin siten, että matkaa tuli kaksi ja puoli tuntia. Oikein mainiota menoa. Etenkin kun puolen vuoden tauon jälkeen olin liikenteessä punaisella pyörällä. Vanhassa vara parempi.

Sitä myös pohtinut, että Tahkoa varten treenaaminen on kovasti vaikeaa kun ei sopivia mäkiä löydy. Aina kun yritän taluttaa jonossa, niin kaikki muut vaan ajaa sujuvasti ylös. Taluta siinä sitten jonossa. No löytyi tänään sellainenkin ystävällismielinen mäki, jossa saatiin oikein kunnon Tahko-treeni. Nyt tunkataan...

----------


## artzi

Mä lähden ajelemaan la aamu klo 9, startti LVI-parkki. Suunta Palovuori, eestaas n. 60 (+?) km. Tauko Maskun Rivieralla. Hienoja polkuja ajettavana, vain pikku pätkiä tietä, ja vältellään jopa ryteiköitä. Mukaan saa tulla. 

Onkohan nuo Piuhan (siniset) polut vieläkin hakkuiden pilaamia?

----------


## mijura

> Mä lähden ajelemaan la aamu klo 9, startti LVI-parkki. Suunta Palovuori, eestaas n. 60 (+?) km. Tauko Maskun Rivieralla. Hienoja polkuja ajettavana, vain pikku pätkiä tietä, ja vältellään jopa ryteiköitä. Mukaan saa tulla.



Voi keppi takavaihtajaan,

Tahtoa olis, mut ei pääs mukaan. On yksityistunti vedettävänä samaan aikaan. Mutta toivottavasti pian jotain tämän kaltaista uusiksi. Tuossahan olisi selvästi vilvoittelun paikka rivieralla pulahtamalla.

----------


## marmar

> Sitä myös pohtinut, että Tahkoa varten treenaaminen on kovasti vaikeaa kun ei sopivia mäkiä löydy. Aina kun yritän taluttaa jonossa, niin kaikki muut vaan ajaa sujuvasti ylös. Taluta siinä sitten jonossa.



Heh tuttu tunne viimekesältä, porukkaa lappaa ohi vasemmalta ja oikealta. Kiltisti siellä mäen päällä on aina odoteltu, joten ei tuosta mitään pahaa mieltä ole jäänyt, ainoastaan kasvanut motivaatio treenata mäkiä.





> Mä lähden ajelemaan la aamu klo 9, startti LVI-parkki. Suunta Palovuori, eestaas n. 60 (+?) km. Tauko Maskun Rivieralla. Hienoja polkuja ajettavana, vain pikku pätkiä tietä, ja vältellään jopa ryteiköitä. Mukaan saa tulla.



Minkälaista vauhtia ja kokonaisaikaa reissulle on ajateltu? En tiedä vielä kestääkö mun leikattu käsi noin pitkää ajoa, mutta se selviää kokeilemalla. Tuossa olisi hyvä testi, että kannattaako mun yrittää iloisen raskasta turun kiertoa.

----------


## artzi

> Minkälaista vauhtia ja kokonaisaikaa reissulle on ajateltu? En tiedä vielä kestääkö mun leikattu käsi noin pitkää ajoa, mutta se selviää kokeilemalla. Tuossa olisi hyvä testi, että kannattaako mun yrittää iloisen raskasta turun kiertoa.



Vauhti ei varmaankaan ole ihan yhtä kova kuin Matin retkellä. Polut on aika hyviä tuolla matkalla. Mulla on koko päivä aikaa, mutta  taisi siinä mennä 7 h yksin nautiskellen. Tien yli mennään monta kertaa, pääsee helposti pois kesken retken.

----------


## Matti H

18. päivä lähestyy.

Turun kierto ajetaan myötäpäivään. Aikataulu jotakuinkin seuraavan kaltainen: (noinaikoja)

08 lähtö Kaarinan Hongkongilta, Laasmäenkatu 6 - Koristo, Lemunniemi, Vaarniemi, Katariina
10 Uittamo - Ilpoinen, Luolavuori, keskustan liepeet, Pahaniemi
12 Pansio-Perno - Upalinko, myyttinen Temppelivuori, Krookila
      - tällä välillä munkkikahvit
14 Raisio Kerttula - Kullaanvuori
16 Hauninen - Mälikkälä, Runosmäki, Oriketo
18 Halinen - Ravattula, Littoistenjärvi
20 lähtöpaikka

Keli ja porukan koko vaikuttavat aikatauluun, mutta näin suurinpiirtein.

Reppuun toimintakyvyn säilymisen takaavaa evästä, taukolämmikettä ja vaikka kuoritakki sateen varalta. Ja tietty fyrkkaa. Vettä tankataan lähikaupoista, kukaan tuskin täydentämättä koko matkaa ajaa. Kaljakin on kiva, jos on kuuma.

Vauhti tulee olemaan tasaisen leppoista. Kun mennään koko päivä, suurimmat kaahailunhalut karisevat jossain kohtaa. Mukaan pääsee matkalta ja matkan varrelta pääsee sujuvasti myös evakuoitumaan. Letkan paikan tiedustelut puhelimitse nolnelnol 5510232

Jos haluaa kokea rajoilla ajelun ilon, tämä on juuri oikea retki bonkata hallitusti. Vetäjä ei ainakaan meinaa säästää itseään paskankaan vertaa. 

Teille hyväkuntoisille tämä on uhosta huolimatta helppo nakki.

Että tervetuloa. Ensi lauantaina poljinkammet takovat rämeiden primitiivistä rytmiä.

----------


## greenman

Aloitan tankkauksen välittömästi.

----------


## Hääppönen

> Lenkkinopeudet vaihtelee. Tänään ajettiin siten, että matkaa tuli kaksi ja puoli tuntia. Oikein mainiota menoa. Etenkin kun puolen vuoden tauon jälkeen olin liikenteessä punaisella pyörällä. Vanhassa vara parempi.
> 
> Sitä myös pohtinut, että Tahkoa varten treenaaminen on kovasti vaikeaa kun ei sopivia mäkiä löydy. Aina kun yritän taluttaa jonossa, niin kaikki muut vaan ajaa sujuvasti ylös. Taluta siinä sitten jonossa. No löytyi tänään sellainenkin ystävällismielinen mäki, jossa saatiin oikein kunnon Tahko-treeni. Nyt tunkataan...



Tässähän ilmenee selvää käyttöä kyvyilleni. Pari kertaa Akin vetämillä lenkeillä olleena pelkään vaan pahasti, että muodostaisin jonon yksin. Harkintaan kuitenkin...

----------


## Sti

> Mä lähden ajelemaan la aamu klo 9, startti LVI-parkki. Suunta Palovuori, eestaas n. 60 (+?) km. Tauko Maskun Rivieralla. Hienoja polkuja ajettavana, vain pikku pätkiä tietä, ja vältellään jopa ryteiköitä. Mukaan saa tulla. 
> 
> Onkohan nuo Piuhan (siniset) polut vieläkin hakkuiden pilaamia?



Mä olen mukana, kuin p..äpukama - tuskin kokomatkaa, mutta tämän näkee huomenna. Kiire ei oo mihinkään, mutta kuntoa ei juuri miksikään. Piuhan tämän vuoden kunnosta ei ole kokemusta - viime vuonna se oli ainakin tekemätön rasti hakkuiden takia.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Mä olen mukana, kuin p..äpukama - tuskin kokomatkaa, mutta tämän näkee huomenna. Kiire ei oo mihinkään, mutta kuntoa ei juuri miksikään. Piuhan tämän vuoden kunnosta ei ole kokemusta - viime vuonna se oli ainakin tekemätön rasti hakkuiden takia.



Just näin! Mää myös. Ja kun nukun kuitenkin pommiin, niin soittelen veturille ja teen treffit johonkin.

----------


## Matti H

Reenailtiin ehtoolla koiran kanssa.





Kuvat Mika Harju 2013

----------


## marmar

> Vauhti ei varmaankaan ole ihan yhtä kova kuin Matin retkellä. Polut on aika hyviä tuolla matkalla. Mulla on koko päivä aikaa, mutta  taisi siinä mennä 7 h yksin nautiskellen. Tien yli mennään monta kertaa, pääsee helposti pois kesken retken.



Otin sisurit pois ja litkutin renkaat. Jos vielä aamulla on ilmat tallella, niin enköhän lähde polkemaan lvi parkkia kohden.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Otin sisurit pois ja litkutin renkaat. Jos vielä aamulla on ilmat tallella, niin enköhän lähde polkemaan lvi parkkia kohden.



Yleensä ilmat katoaa just ekana yönä, mutta ajaessa pitää hyvin. Onglmarenkaatkin yleensä tiivistyy kokonaan muutamalla uusintapumppauksella ja aina välillä ajamalla.

----------


## artzi

Matti näemmä säästää renkaita, kun ajelee vallan ilmassa. Mahtaa hauva ihmetellä kuka tuo kahjo on kun lentää perässä...   :Sarkastinen:  

Ilmat sisään aamulla ja pumppu matkaan.

----------


## Pave

> Matti näemmä säästää renkaita, kun ajelee vallan ilmassa.



Helpompi vetää, kun vierintävastus jää pois!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Hääppönen

Onko tässä Matin ajossa nyt kyse siitä paljon puhutusta "flow"sta?

----------


## Sti

Kiitokset vielä kertaalleen tämän päivän ajoseuralle & vetäjälle - hieno lenkki, hyvä sää ja mahtava seura. Uuttakin saattoi jäädä mieleen, kun kaikki kasitien länsipuolella oli mulle vierasta. Kotoa kotiin 6h8min, 60,4km - me happy  :Hymy:

----------


## peippo

Mahtava ajelu, hienoja polkuja! Kiitos Artzi, Moonlander & muut. 8h ja 70km, reitti: http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/188182884/1617368

----------


## artzi

Kiitos kuskeille, ilo oli ajella, kun tuo 6 kuskin jono kulki niin jouhevasti. Ihan pienistä (?) eksyilyistä huolimatta tuli ajettua suuniteltu reitti ja vähän päälle. Eka yli 3 tunnin ajo itsellä tänä keväänä, erinomainen oman ajokunnon testi kesää varten, tulis vaan ne lomat...

----------


## marmar

Kiitos Artzi & muut. Oli hieno reissu upeassa säässä ja seurassa. Nyt tietää hyvin mihin uskaltaa kesällä ryhtyä. Lähti kesän lenkit mukavasti käyntiin.

----------


## Matti H

Bikeshoppi näkyy mainostavan pyörän ostaessa kaupan päälle tablettia: http://www.bikeshop.fi/Evon_29er_Deo...pa/pEVON29DE9/

Toivottavasti kukaan ei ryhdy tarjoamaan kaljalaatikkoa pyörän kylkiäisenä. Ei mahdu kellariin eikä luottokortille. Tää on taas viittä vajaa lapasesta koko touhu.

----------


## Pihvi

Sunnuntaicyclo starttaa huomenna klo 19 Kuusiston mäen päältä eli heti siitä sillan vierestä. Käydään ajamassa Kuusiston polut.

----------


## hullukoira

Mikähän osa tosta rokkarin keulasta puuttuu? Onkohan siinä ollut pelkkä tulppa vai jotain hienompaa joustomekaniikkaa?

----------


## Matti H

Siinä on tulppa, ja sitten 2,5 mm kuusiokolo siellä uumenissa. Floodgaten säätö.

Tai siis pitäisi olla.

----------


## hullukoira

Tarkoitit varmaan, että purkkaa läpeen ja up around Turku.

----------


## Matti H

Kunhan keula on koko ajan lukossa kaikki on hyvin.

Jos tarvetta, mulla on kaksi vainajarebaa kellarissa, joista saa irrotettua varaosia.

----------


## JiiH

Ugh. Minä elän. Ei ollut mykoplasmaa, toisin kuin epäiltiin, vaan ainoastaan tyhmä pakkosataselle lähtevä sielu sairaassa ruumiissa. Nyt on jälkitaudit sairastettu, tänään kävin varovaisesti maantielenkillä, ja hyvältä tuntui, huomenna yritystä maaston puolelle ensimmäistä kertaa sitten maaliskuun loppupuolen. Ehkä tämä tästä taas. Iltasella huolsin maastopyöriä ja ajelin pihassa ympyrää poikamaista intoa puhkuen. Ehkä Turun kierto on sittenkin mahdollisuuksien rajoissa, ainakin osa matkaa.

Kuinkas kuivaa tuolla metsässä nykyään on?

----------


## Matti H

Todella kuivaa. Jopa liian.

----------


## JiiH

> Todella kuivaa. Jopa liian.



No juu, oikeassa olit. Kaikki kurjuus täytyi ammentaa huonosta kunnosta ja surkeasta ajotaidosta. Mutta niissähän riittää.

Rauhallista aamulenkkiä ti ja/tai to, onko mukaan lähtijöitä?

----------


## marmar

> No juu, oikeassa olit. Kaikki kurjuus täytyi ammentaa huonosta kunnosta ja surkeasta ajotaidosta. Mutta niissähän riittää.
> 
> Rauhallista aamulenkkiä ti ja/tai to, onko mukaan lähtijöitä?



Torstaina vois ehkä harkita rauhallista aamulenkkiä.

Paikastahan tuo märkyys aika pitkälle kiinni on. Onnistuin tänäkin aamuna upottamaan 29 tuumaisen märkään aika syvälle. 26 tuumainen olisi tainnut upota napoja myöten. Artzin lenkillä vedin puolittaiset OTB:t, kun läskipyörän perässä ajaessa upotin etupyörän tarpeeksi syvälle saveen. Sen verran tiukkaa tavaraa oli, että pyörä pysähtyi kuin seinään, kun rengas meni pinnan läpi. Melkein 5 tuumaa leveällä renkaalla oleva läskipyörä kevyellä kuskilla kelluu aika eri tavalla, kuin 57 mm leveillä renkailla oleva 29 tuumainen painavalla kuskilla.

----------


## Yeti

> ...
> Rauhallista aamulenkkiä ti ja/tai to, onko mukaan lähtijöitä?



Saatan tulla mukaan torstaina. Nyt on joku tyhmä pikkuflunssa, joka pitäisi mennä ohi parissa päivässä.

----------


## miku80

> Rauhallista aamulenkkiä ti ja/tai to, onko mukaan lähtijöitä?



Mul passais huomine..

----------


## JiiH

Huomisiin suunnitelmiin tulikin muutoksia, jäisi aamulenkki vähän turhan lyhyeksi normi-5:30 lähdöllä. Mutta torstaina siis Prisman tolpalta klo 5:30, kops.

----------


## Matti H

Mainosta ylös.

Greenmanin kanssa päätettiin ajaa ittemme puhki. Jos kuka haluaa todistaa tummumisen, kannattaa hengata mukana. Retki muuttuu raa'aksi 8 tunnin kohdalla, siihen saakka kruisaillaan.

Perkeleellinen rengasongelma kyllä, mutta siitä myöhemmin lisää. Kunhan ei joudu vaihdepyöräilemään.





> 18. päivä lähestyy.
> 
> Turun kierto ajetaan myötäpäivään. Aikataulu jotakuinkin seuraavan kaltainen: (noinaikoja)
> 
> 08 lähtö Kaarinan Hongkongilta, Laasmäenkatu 6 - Koristo, Lemunniemi, Vaarniemi, Katariina
> 10 Uittamo - Ilpoinen, Luolavuori, keskustan liepeet, Pahaniemi
> 12 Pansio-Perno - Upalinko, myyttinen Temppelivuori, Krookila
>       - tällä välillä munkkikahvit
> 14 Raisio Kerttula - Kullaanvuori
> ...

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Perkeleellinen rengasongelma kyllä, mutta siitä myöhemmin lisää. Kunhan ei joudu vaihdepyöräilemään.



Rengasongelma tosiaan. Mistäs tässä nyt ens viikonlopuksi Race King 2.2:ksi muuttuisi, kun ei osaa ajaa muilla kumeksilla.  :Hymy:  Eiköhän tuolta jemmasta joku käyttökelpoinen nakki löydy, mutta varsinainen ongelmahan on siinä että missä välissä ehtisi renkaan vaihtamaan. Tiedä vaikka joutuisi lähtemään vaimon pyörällä...  :Vink:

----------


## Tupa

Millaista lenkkiä oli kaavailtu torstaiaamulle? Kunto ei ole olympia-luokkaa, ja päivä pitäisi pystyä vielä tekemään töitä  :Vink:

----------


## marmar

> Millaista lenkkiä oli kaavailtu torstaiaamulle? Kunto ei ole olympia-luokkaa, ja päivä pitäisi pystyä vielä tekemään töitä



Rauhallisenahan tuota markkinoitiin joten etköhän pärjää, kunhan pidät itse huolen, että et aja liian loppuun itseäsi. Rauhallinen kun on kovin venyvä käsite. Toiselle rauhallinen on toiselle kierrokset tapissa. Voihan sieltä lenkiltä pois karata keskenkin, jos alkaa liian pitkältä tai rankalta tuntumaan. 

Itse olen pitänyt sääntönä, että normaalilla kunnolla varustetun ei tarvitse pelätä osallistumista rauhalliseksi markkinoituihin lenkkeihin.

----------


## JiiH

Juu, vauhti on torstaiaamuna jossain hitaan ja säälittävän välimaastossa. Kaikki on tervetulleita, kunnosta riippumatta. Ihmetellään aamuaurinkoa ja puhutaan tyhmiä tai ollaan hiljaa. Jos joku haluaa rehkiä niin voi ajaa ympyrää muiden taukoillessa. Lenkin kesto on aamulenkeillä ollut aika venyvä, ne jolla on suurempi kiire töihin tms lähtee matkan varrelta omille teilleen, nyt torstaina minulla on aikaa max n. klo kahdeksaan.

----------


## MTB 50+

> Huomisiin suunnitelmiin tulikin muutoksia, jäisi aamulenkki vähän turhan lyhyeksi normi-5:30 lähdöllä. Mutta torstaina siis Prisman tolpalta klo 5:30, kops.



valoisaa tulee jo aikaisemmin :Vink: . Valitettavasti olen työreissussa.

----------


## Matti H

http://www.outsideonline.com/outdoor...g-Everest.html

Tämä mies vie tunkkaamisen uudelle tasolle. Sunnuntaicyclot kumartavat.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## greenman

Noi nousukahvat auttavat varmaan pitkälle.  :Leveä hymy: 

Mikäköhän välitys?

----------


## Matti H

> Noi nousukahvat auttavat varmaan pitkälle. 
> 
> Mikäköhän välitys?



En tiedä välityksestä, mutta ketjunkiristys näkyy hoidetun vaihtajalla, mikä on ns. kovaa ydintä.

----------


## Ulla

Kiitos näidenkin naurujen aiheista...  :Leveä hymy: 

Vaikka eihän tuossa suorituksessa mitään naurun aihetta ole, päinvastoin!

----------


## marmar

> http://www.outsideonline.com/outdoor...g-Everest.html
> 
> Tämä mies vie tunkkaamisen uudelle tasolle. Sunnuntaicyclot kumartavat.



Täytyy nostaa kyllä sinnikkyydelle kypärää. 

Itse kun on niin mukavuudenhaluinen, että olen parina aamuna työmatkalla raivannut polkua leveämmäksi, ettei oksat raavi kun ajaa aamulla pienen virkistävän maastopätkän työmatkan alkuun. Polusta on tulossa mainio pikku tekniikkapätkä, jota olisi tarkoitus alkaa ajamaan joka aamu ja ilta. Unelmana parantunut ajotekniikka.  (raivaukseen on tontin omistajan kirjallinen lupa).

----------


## Teemu

Lauantain lenkura on vahvasti ohjelmassa (täysmittaisena), mutta tässä on nyt sen verran jatkuvasti muuttuvia tekijöitä, että osallistuminen varmistunee vasta lauantaiaamuna n. 7.30. Eipä tartte turhaa tankkailla tai valmistautua, vaan lähtö tapahtuu suoraan sängystä, jos tapahtuu.

Nyt, kun olisi maastosinkulakin tallissa, niin houkuttaisi maksimoida kurjuus ja lähteä fätin sijasta sillä liikkeelle.

----------


## Matti H

Sinkulasurly on lauantain weapon of choice.

Nyt luvataan ukkosta. Thandö, na na naa na na naa...

----------


## Mika.t

Mahdollisesti osallistun myös lauantaina. Mutta remmiin pääsen vasta klo 10 jälkeen.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Pitääkö mun sitten lähteä pelkillä vanteilla Turun kiertoon, että maadotus toimii.

----------


## peruspertti

Pientä teknistä ongelmaa, mutta laite tullee kuntoon lauantaiksi. Porukan jatkoksi siis tulossa. Liittymispaikka vielä vähän auki. Joko alusta, tai jostain Uittamo Ilpoinen akselilta

----------


## Pave

Pientä teknistä ongelmaa laitteissa täälläkin, joidenka takia olen töissä koko lauantaipäivän...  :Vink: 

Olisi niitä teknisiä ongelmia ratkaistavaksi toki noissa omissakin laitteissa, ei vaan ehdi...

----------


## Yeti

> Saatan tulla mukaan torstaina. Nyt on joku tyhmä pikkuflunssa, joka pitäisi mennä ohi parissa päivässä.



Tyhmä pikkuflunssa osoittautui sitkeäksi, joten en tulekaan aamulenkille huomenna.

----------


## Ulla

HAK vai kuka lupaili viime syksynä ottaa Aluecupin Hirvensalon cx-kisan järjestämisen haltuun? 3.9. pärähtää ja minä en pysty. Pian pitää vastata joko joo tai ei kisan hoitamiselle.

----------


## JiiH

Rauhallisen sitkeää ja sitkeän rauhallista menoa aamuauringossa marmarin ja Tupan kanssa. Yksi Lausteen metsiin ilmestynyt uusi polkukin mentiin, ja yksi polku jota siellä ei vielä ole. Kiitos seurasta!

----------


## greenman

Mä kävin poikkeuksellisesti myöhäislenkillä. Olipa "kesäinen" auringonlasku merellä pitkästäaikaa upea näky.

----------


## marmar

> Rauhallisen sitkeää ja sitkeän rauhallista menoa aamuauringossa marmarin ja Tupan kanssa. Yksi Lausteen metsiin ilmestynyt uusi polkukin mentiin, ja yksi polku jota siellä ei vielä ole. Kiitos seurasta!



Kiitoksia lenkistä ja seurasta. Vallan mainio lenkki aamuksi. Lähtee päivä mukavasti käyntiin. 37 km tuli aamun työmatkalle mittaa  :Hymy:

----------


## peippo

Onko tolpalla tänään toimintaa vai katsooko kaikki jääkiekkoa? Kyllä lenkille varmaan jonkinlainen otteluseuranta saadaan mukaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Matti H

> Onko tolpalla tänään toimintaa vai katsooko kaikki jääkiekkoa? Kyllä lenkille varmaan jonkinlainen otteluseuranta saadaan mukaan



Jos pääsen ajoissa irtautumaan töistä, ajattelin tulla tolpalle kattelemaan.

----------


## Mika.t

Kyllä tääkin tolpalle raahautuu.

----------


## miku80

tolpalle....

----------


## Juha Jokila

Täällä oli joskus juttua uimisesta. Yksi sana: Räpylät! Vohooo, kuin 6" joustoa sinkulassa. Ja tytär muistutti torpedoa uuden monoräpylänsä kanssa. Sukelti tosta vaan 34 m.

----------


## artzi

Nyt on videota Temppelivuoren noususta, parempi kuin mun ja superin koskaan julkaisematon (syystä). Onko se MattiH kun puhuu kieliä?   :Sarkastinen:  

MTB on hieno laji... 
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...35#post2026935

----------


## Matti H

Arvostan. Homma kuuluu ottaa tunteella.

Ehkä ehtii tolpalle, ehkä ei... älkää ootelko jos ei näy.

----------


## greenman

Videon kaveri ei ole vielä sisäistänyt "ylämäki on ystävä" -konseptia.

----------


## Matti H

> Videon kaveri ei ole vielä sisäistänyt "ylämäki on ystävä" -konseptia.



Ei. Riehuu kyllä siihen tyyliin, että joskohan tuota asiasta uskaltaisi muistuttaa.

----------


## miku80

Torstailenkille lähdettiin 7 miehen voimin ja 3 selvisi takasin tolpalle.. Kiitokset kaikille lenkistä!

----------


## Matti H

> Torstailenkille lähdettiin 7 miehen voimin ja 3 selvisi takasin tolpalle.. Kiitokset kaikille lenkistä!



Kova oli hävikki sitten. En viittiny hidastaa Kuokalla teidän etenemistä alkua enempää. Kävin härnäämässä Pikkeä ja Frankia bemaksiradalla, tein Pikken ruiserin päältä tyylipuhtaat spedulipat ja harrastettiin sitä kauneinta eli bemaksiradalla hengaamista. Kupittaalta piti lähteä kiertämään järveä, mutta fillaristi tarvitsi asennusapua ja ampaisin kotia. Lenkin loppupuristus tapahtui saatanallisella kadenssilla Ducaton peesatessa. 

Ei ihan se normi torstailenkki.

----------


## Frank

> Kävin härnäämässä Pikkeä ja Frankia bemaksiradalla, tein Pikken ruiserin päältä tyylipuhtaat spedulipat ja harrastettiin sitä kauneinta eli bemaksiradalla hengaamista.



Oli kyllä melkoisen huvittavan näköistä, kierros meni hyvin mutta kun piti pysähtyä ei jalka irronnutkaan polkimesta. Yritti vielä toisenkin kerran samaa mutta onneksi Pikke oli tilanteen tasalla ja piti pyörästä kiinni  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ulla

XC-kisat 3.9., perutaanko vai löytyykö tarkkasilmäisiä kellottajia ja kierroslaskijoita?

----------


## Mika.t

Vähän on kaukana ajankohta mut kyl mä voin tulla.

----------


## Ulla

^Kun oli niin kivaa ja helppoa viimeksikin.  :Hymy:  Tähän tarvittaisiin joku nimetty vastuuhenkilö ja kun minä en enää ole se, etsin seuraavan ajoissa. 

Vähintään paria viikkoa ennen pitää soittaa kaupungille ja ilmoittaa pururadan käytöstä. Varoituslaput pitää viedä viikkoa ennen pururadan tolppiin. Ja 3.9. pitää merkitä reitti jotenkuten sekä hoitaa se itse härdelli.

----------


## Juice

Lenkille lähdössä n. Tunninkuluttua suunasta uittamo-Katariina-Luolavuori-Koivula jne ja jne.
rauhallista 3-4 tuntia taukokin ehkä pidetään 12min. Onko nopeita mukaanlähtijöitä.

----------


## artzi

Nyt näyttää huonolta huomisen retkeilijöille... tämä kelihän piti olla vasta huomenna klo 8 alkaen? Nyt se ehtii mennä ohi...

----------


## Juice

^ Huomiseksi lupaillaan pilvistä ja jopa sadetta mutta lämmintä kuitenkin +/- 20c*
Mulla oli kroppa aamulla ihmeissään kun oli lämmin, ekan tunnin hikoilutti ihan törkeesti mutta sitten alko tottumaan.
vähän yli kol tuntii sitkuttelin kuumuudessa ja kotimatkalla pulahdin meressä, vesi oli muuten yllättävästi lämmennyt.

----------


## Matti H

Todella raskas keli tiedossa huomiselle. Kuuma ja pilvinen, koneet piiputtaa jo alkumatkasta. Heikkojalkasta hirvittää.

----------


## Juice

Parasta mahdollistahan se vaan lupailee.
oikee itteeki potuttaa (sana korvattu köykäsemmällä) kun huomisen mätänen töissä.
toivottavasti vesisade jää vähäiseksi.

----------


## hullukoira

Eväshankinnat huomiselle on tehty:


Millasia taukoja Turun kierrolla on yleensä pidelty? Patonkien optimipituus on vielä hakusessa  :Hymy:  .

----------


## greenman

Joku saatanan vatsapöpö/kramppi iski tänään. Katotaan pääsenkö mukaan. Koko rundi ei vaikuta kovinkaan todennäköiseltä. Viddu.

----------


## Mika.t

Montako kuskia on alkutietojen mukaan lähdössä aamulla honkkarilta?

----------


## OlliR

Odotukset oli kovat huomiselle.. En pysty.. Kolme viikkoa flunssaa takana.. Tällä viikolla flunssa paheni.. Tsemppiä niille hurjille jotka koko reissun meinaavat polkea! Minäkin vielä joskus.. Ehkä tour de tre viikon päästä. Onko alustavasti muita lähdössä? Kyydissä mahdollisesti pääsis.

----------


## miku80

Mä voisin alustavasti lupautua mukaan Tampereelle.. Huomenna vois aamusta muutaman tunnin roikkua mukana mut koko päivää ei pysty pyhittään ajamiselle..

----------


## Matti H

Ei mitään käryä osallistujamäärästä. Alustavan arvion mukaan Honkkarilta lähtee ainakin 5 kuskia.

Ei sinne taukoilemaan lähdetä. Kunnon eväät on silti suositeltavat, päivä on pitkä. Hiukan tuo kuumuus houkuttelee terassivisiitille jossain vaiheessa, mutta katotaan voittaako ajofiilis kaljanhimon. Rahaa mukaan, kaikkialla on Siwoja ja täydennystä saa helposti. Itse teen muutaman jälkiuunileivän mukaan, ostin olutmakkaran ja pakollinen ässämiksikin löytyy.

Minä aloitin nyt juomaan Kukkoa. Rankka päivä takana, mutta tankattu on lohileivillä ja kermakakulla.

----------


## Mika.t

Mä tuun 10-11 aikoihin mukaan letkaan. Oletteko silloin luolavuori-keskusta akselilla?

----------


## peruspertti

Honkkarilta lähden mukaan.

----------


## Matti H

Mika.t - jotakuinkin.

----------


## Matti H

Huom!

Turun kierrolla edetään normaalilla porukkalenkkimeiningillä: ketään ei jätetä, ajetaan hitaimman mukaan (vetäjä?), kaikki ovat mukana omalla vastuulla ja kypärät päässä.

Todella hienoa, että innostusta on. Tämä setti ajetaan nyt kolmannen kerran porukalla ja olen sitä ennen tehnyt vastaavia lenkkejä yksin. Tehdään tästä perinne!

----------


## Sti

Honkkarilta mukaan kanssa. Tarkoitus on ajaa 6+/-1h.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Olen tulossa huomenna ja yritän roikkua koko matkan. Grilliruokaa olis mukava syödä jossain välissä. Kummonen se Maskun Rivieran toinen grilli mahtaa olla?

----------


## hullukoira

Olisi kiintoisaa saada koko retkestä gps-käppyrä talteet. Harvassa taitaa olla laitteet, jotka jaksaa kellon ympäri pistää koordinaatteja talteen. Tietty useammasta erillisestä palasta saa kursittua kasaan kokonaisen käppyrän, jos vain polkijoiden gepsit on lähtiessä latingissa...

----------


## Matti H

> Olen tulossa huomenna ja yritän roikkua koko matkan. Grilliruokaa olis mukava syödä jossain välissä. Kummonen se Maskun Rivieran toinen grilli mahtaa olla?



Kai se ihan ok on? Kaljalla siellä käsittääkseni paikalliset istuu.

----------


## SuperD

Garmiinit ja nokiat ladattu, garminin pitäisi jaksaa melko pitkään. Starttiin tullaan Honkey Kongille sovittuun aikaan. 

Uho on kova; alta 10 tunnin lenkin ei ole kotiin menemistä (kun kunto loppuu niin rullaan suoraan Kertun terassille)  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Pitäiskö toi gepsi ladata. Mä luulen että 75 km kulkenut akku jaksaa huomenna pidempään kuin kuski. Lähtöön ois kiva tulla, mutta en tiedä miten ihminen voi päästä sängystä niin ajoissa ylös että ehtisi ajella lähtöpaikalle. Jaa eväät - en oo ehtiny miettiä / ostaa. Tankkauksesta ei tietoakaan, mutta verikokeen vaatima paasto on just suoritettu. Jätkät kyllä söi hampparia viime viikonloppuna rivieran grillillä, mutta en tiedä maistuiko. Valikoima ei ainakaan ollut laaja. Tilataan pizzataksi.  :Hymy:

----------


## Mika.t

Mahtaakohan pizzakuski tuoda metsään niitä? =)

----------


## Matti H

Ottako oregano?

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Ruskon kebabputseria saadaan kyllä sopimaan reitin varrelle jos halutaan.  :Vink:

----------


## Juha Jokila

Rihtailin tuossa kiekkoa, kun otti päähän eri kireydessä olevat pinnat vaikka kiekko oli periaatteessa suora. Syytin jo huonoa vanteenkehää, mutta sitten soittelin pinnoja ja vertasin hyvään etukiekkoon ja paljastui, että takaa pinnat ovat huomattavan kireällä. Otin puoli kierrosta löysää jokaisesta ja kas, kiekko muuttui pringlesistä pyöreäksi. Kaippa tuo nyt huomisen kestää ja jos ei kestä, niin Olvia löytyy kotoa.

----------


## artzi

Viikko sitten sieltä rivieralta puuttui vielä kahvipullat ja jätskit, olivat "tulossa". Jätski ei olis paha siinä vaiheessa, ken sinne asti selviää...

----------


## Juha Jokila

Onpas se lämmin aamu +12 C.

----------


## Juice

Hyviä pyöräilyjä Turunkiertäjille!
T: Työläinen  :Irvistys:

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Mää sit latasin sen gepsin. Siinä on edelleen 50% jäljellä mutta kuskissa ei. Keskenhän toi ajelu tietty jäi, mutta varmaan tyhjää parempi.  :Vink:  Kiitokset seurasta ja pahoittelut hidastelusta.

----------


## timppi

> Mää sit latasin sen gepsin. Siinä on edelleen 50% jäljellä mutta kuskissa ei. Keskenhän toi ajelu tietty jäi, mutta varmaan tyhjää parempi.  Kiitokset seurasta ja pahoittelut hidastelusta.



Huh, innolla odottelen muitten raportteja.. Ei tullut tänään sadetta. Vissiin kuitenkin kohtuu kostea keli. Paljonko meni nestettä?

----------


## Mika.t

Mä liittysin joukkoon hk areenalta. Ajoaikaa tuli n. 6½h ja siirtymineen 80 kilsaa. Mahtava lenkki ja mahtava porukka!

----------


## makkeli

Itselle tuli 9,5 tuntia ovelta ovelle. Ei tämä käy edes laihdutuksesta, painoa 1,5 kiloa enemmän kuin lähtiessä. Kylläpäs kaksi mandariinia ja muutama maapähkinä lihottaa.

Tämä oli joku ammattilaisten retki mihin eksyin, jengi vetää Kullaanvuoren ylös jyrkimmästä kohtaa 10 tunnin jälkeen, insane...

----------


## greenman

Olin lähtöpaikalla ja maalissa. Kilsoja 89. Kävin tosin kesken lenkin kotona syömässä ja nukkumassa tunnin päikkärit ja taisin olla tyttöjen kanssa puistossakin yhden tunnin.  :Hymy: 

Ihanan kamala olo jälkimmäisellä lenkillä. Tehokasta tahkosimulaatiota.

----------


## peruspertti

Koko helahoito+kymmenisen km siirtymää kotio teki 111 Km ja 12h 32min. Spessun etupyörä pyöri 8h 24min. Täyttä tavaraa oli lenkki. Kiitokset kaikille! 
Sitä nestettä meni liki 9 litraa

----------


## hullukoira

Puolentoista tunnin päähän maalista jaksoin polkea, kunnes kone keitti. Kotiovalta kotiovelle aavistuksen yli 12 tuntia, kilometreistä ei hajuakaan.

----------


## Nelson

Hattua täytyy nostaa loppuun asti ajaneille! Itsellä istumalihakset teki lakon Raision pieneläinhautuumaalla. Kokonaisuudessa aikaa kului 7 h ja kilometrejä tuli kasaan 64 km. 

Puhelimesta oli akku hyytynyt siellä kallion päällä, minkä nimeä en vieläkään muista/tiedä. Sen suunnan polut oli uusia meikäläiselle. Jäikö jollekin talteen GPX:ää reitistä?

Hyvää seuraa ja reipas vauhti - hauska oli ajella. Kiitos lenkkiseurasta!

----------


## Ulla

Mä pääsin vasta viiden aikaan liikkeelle, kävin katsomassa mm. ylläripylläri Jäkärlää talven jäljiltä. Lumi on sulanut ja kivet tulleet esille, hyvää junppaa 2,5 h. Saramäen EK:lla myllerrys vaan etenee.

----------


## Mika.t

Joo, saramäen ek alkaa olee entinen.

----------


## peruspertti

> Hattua täytyy nostaa loppuun asti ajaneille! Itsellä istumalihakset teki lakon Raision pieneläinhautuumaalla. Kokonaisuudessa aikaa kului 7 h ja kilometrejä tuli kasaan 64 km. 
> 
> Puhelimesta oli akku hyytynyt siellä kallion päällä, minkä nimeä en vieläkään muista/tiedä. Sen suunnan polut oli uusia meikäläiselle. Jäikö jollekin talteen GPX:ää reitistä?
> 
> Hyvää seuraa ja reipas vauhti - hauska oli ajella. Kiitos lenkkiseurasta!



Kallastenvuori?

----------


## Matti H

Vahvasti ajavaa porukkaa, aivan helvetin hienoa! Raaka lenkki rankassa kelissä, kolme kokomatkan ajanutta ja pari muuten reippaasti suorittanutta saapui kaksikymmentä vaille kahdeksan hyvävoimaisina Hongkongille. SuperD putosi letkasta veden loputtua niin lopussa, että mies lasketaan neljänneksi kokomatkalaiseksi.

*Kiitos kaikille mukana olleille ja etenkin vetovastuuta jakaneille*! Polkutarjonnan laatu parani siten aika lailla. Honkkarilta lähtiessä oli todella hieno katsoa taakseen pitkän letkan nytkähtäessä liikkeelle.

Huomaa kyllä, että olen ajanut todella vähän. Pyöräilijän herkistyvät paikat ovat todella herkkinä. Tietty olisi voinut lähteä Surlyä järkevämmälläkin pyörällä helteeseen. Sinkulahörhöily taisi paikoin vituttaa takana tulleita, anteeksi.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Kiitos vaan hyvästä Turun kierrosta. Rivieralta sai kaljaa ja mainiota grilliruokaa. Myös mansikkaviineri ja voisilmäpulla Raisiossa ilahdutti mieltä. Helle taas söi miestä ja vaatteita oli hivenen liikaa, mutta ihmeen hyvin kulki alusta loppuun. Ainoastaan vähän ennen kaljapaikkaa meinas nestehuka laittaa heikottamaan. Nestettä kului ajon aikana jotain 4,5 l, josta kolmannes ostettiin matkalta.

----------


## timppi

> Joo, saramäen ek alkaa olee entinen.



Missäs tämä pätkä sijaitsee?

----------


## Mika.t

Vaistentieltä lähtee mäen päältä ja laskeutuu puutarhan pihalle.

----------


## Lehisj

Kiitos Matille ja muille vetäjille! Kermaperse ei kestänyt matkassa siirtymineen ja taukoineen kuin seitsemän tuntia. Hatun nosto kaikille koko reissun ajaneille tosikuskeille. Meikäläisen piti sitten mennä omalla sakkokierroksella Mikkolanmäen viimeisellä metrilllä kaatumaan ja kolauttamaan vasen polvi oikein kunnolla. No eiköhän se levolla ja kylmähoidolla pikaisesti asetu.

Ei kyllä olisi minulta päivän reissu sujunut sinkulalla - on se Matti hurja¡

----------


## artzi

Hienoja polkuja matti ja apuopaat löysi, kiiitos. Mulla oli vähän pohjia, ja lintsasin alusta ja lopustakin, vaikka juuri alkoi sujumaan...  :Sarkastinen:   vaikka pöörä narisi ku vanha ämmä. Ei pitäisi peekele 300 km ajellu... ja vaihdevaijerin kuoren pää on ihan rispaantunut, ja... 

Huonoja videonpätkiä tulee josko tuo dropboxi lataisi ne kännystä ensi viikkoon mennessä... 

Oliko sitä koko matkan reittiviivaa kiinnostuneiden pällisteltäväksi?

----------


## Juha Jokila

Melkein kokonainen gpx Turun kierrosta.

----------


## makkeli

> Melkein kokonainen gpx Turun kierrosta.



Kiitos. Google-mapsina sama, jos joku vain haluaa kurkata.

----------


## peruspertti

> Itselle tuli 9,5 tuntia ovelta ovelle. Ei tämä käy edes laihdutuksesta, painoa 1,5 kiloa enemmän kuin lähtiessä. Kylläpäs kaksi mandariinia ja muutama maapähkinä lihottaa.
> 
> Tämä oli joku ammattilaisten retki mihin eksyin, jengi vetää Kullaanvuoren ylös jyrkimmästä kohtaa 10 tunnin jälkeen, insane...



alle 9 tuntia siinä kohti oli takana  :Vink:

----------


## timppi

> alle 9 tuntia siinä kohti oli takana



9 tuntia ja vasta Raisiossa? Loppu tuli sit vissiin johtuu nopsasti..?

----------


## Juha Jokila

Ville oli yhdistellyt Turun kierron gps-viivoista yhden kokonaisen. Voi katsella täältä: http://goo.gl/maps/RVbdc
Ja suora linkki gpx-tiedostoon: http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/tjok...2013-05-18.gpx

Muutama kuva reitiltä: http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/tjok...n_kierto_2013/

----------


## SuperD

^Kiitos Juha kuvista! Toi Akin "istun omalla kukkulalla prkle" -kuva on ehdoton lemppari  :Hymy:

----------


## artzi

^+1, niinkuin on tapana asia ilmaista. Hyvä kuva. Akilla taisi olla niin hyvät eväät, ettei niitä uskaltanut muiden nähden syödä   :Sarkastinen:  

Klip. Eiköhän se 50 katsojaa riitä, kun oli niin hurjaa puhetakin terassilla   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Matti H

Jahas, että äänekkin...  voi uidu...  :Leveä hymy:  

Terassitarinasta sen verran, että kyseessä oli tahattomasti itä-eurooppalaisessa ravintolassa syötyjen, kypsentämättömien siipikarjatuotteiden aiheuttaman mahdollisen salmonellan kotikeinoin suoritettu karkoitus.

----------


## Miklo

Onko tänään Imppariin menossa porukkaa?

----------


## OlliR

> Onko tänään Imppariin menossa porukkaa?



Ite olen ainakin tulossa avaaman torstailenkkikauden. Kyllä hallin nurkalla yleensä on ollut väkeä vaikkei täällä ilmoitellakaan.

----------


## Lehisj

> Onko tänään Imppariin menossa porukkaa?



Pyhä tarkoitus oli; mutta lauantaisen töksyn jälkeen ei taivu mies eikä polvi. Ehkä sitten lauantaina jotain viritelmää.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Olis huomenna vapaapäivä. Lenkkiä?

----------


## Matti H

Huomenna illalla olis tarkotus ajaa lenkkiä Hämeenkankaalla. Olisko jollain vinkkiä heittää mihin suuntaan Jämin lentopaikalta kannattaa lähteä maastoajo mielessä? Pirkan uraa etiäppäin?

----------


## izmo

> Huomenna illalla olis tarkotus ajaa lenkkiä Hämeenkankaalla. Olisko jollain vinkkiä heittää mihin suuntaan Jämin lentopaikalta kannattaa lähteä maastoajo mielessä? Pirkan uraa etiäppäin?



Pirkan uraa kohti Hämeenkyrön lentokenttää mutta mutta.. Pirkan uran vieressä menee myös kangaspolkua mutta vaatii pikkusen opettelua... Jämiltä kohti Niinisaloo tylsempää ja isompaa uraa varuskunnan portille

----------


## Matti H

> Pirkan uraa kohti Hämeenkyrön lentokenttää mutta mutta.. Pirkan uran vieressä menee myös kangaspolkua mutta vaatii pikkusen opettelua... Jämiltä kohti Niinisaloo tylsempää ja isompaa uraa varuskunnan portille



Ok. Tota Niinisalon suuntaa mä tylsäksi ounastelin, ajellaan niitä uria sitten kisaa lauantaina koiran perässä. Täytyy katella tuota Hämeenkyrön suuntaa. Eikö se kuitenkin ole jotenkin merkattua pätkää?

----------


## izmo

> Ok. Tota Niinisalon suuntaa mä tylsäksi ounastelin, ajellaan niitä uria sitten kisaa lauantaina koiran perässä. Täytyy katella tuota Hämeenkyrön suuntaa. Eikö se kuitenkin ole jotenkin merkattua pätkää?



on merkattu mutta jossain kohdissa täytyy olla tarkkana ja muutama puskapaikka ehkä kannattaa kiertää tietä...
paha on neuvoo sitä kangaspolkua mutta menee Pirkan uran molemmin puolin...

http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/k...Shown=&lang=fi

Tässä kohtaa kannattaa mennä Koivistonharjun päällä eikä Pirkan uraa

http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/k...Shown=&lang=fi

Vatulanharjun ja Ulvalanharjun välissä menee hyvää kangaspolku ja jatkuu lentokentälle asti

----------


## artzi

Mää ajelin sieltä kauan sitten... http://mtbfin.eu/r/?p=124. Sivulla on linkki gps-reittiin (kuninkaanl_ikaalinen.xxx). Niinkuin izmo sanoi, polku on välillä vähän hakusessa, merkinnät vain osittain. Mutta helvetin hienoa. Kuuma paikka...

----------


## Matti H

Kiitos, Izmo ja Artzi.

Aina voi luottaa miehiin, joiden nimessä on z  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## izmo

Zorro... :Cool:  

http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zorro

----------


## SuperD

Eilisen torstailenkin lopulla oli aistittavissa alustavaa tunnustelua metsämiesten maantielenkille. Siis ihan semmoselle oikealle succis / nakkipyöräajolle. 
Muutama tunti leppoisaa ajoa, joku taukokin mahtunee matkalle. Startti voisi olla la aamuna klo 10.00 Föriltä (Linnan puoli) ja suuntana esim Kakskerta. Muutkin suunnat sopii, anyone interested?

----------


## Lehisj

> Eilisen torstailenkin lopulla oli aistittavissa alustavaa tunnustelua metsämiesten maantielenkille. Siis ihan semmoselle oikealle succis / nakkipyöräajolle. 
> Muutama tunti leppoisaa ajoa, joku taukokin mahtunee matkalle. Startti voisi olla la aamuna klo 10.00 Föriltä (Linnan puoli) ja suuntana esim Kakskerta. Muutkin suunnat sopii, anyone interested?



Älkää viittikö isot äijät, just kun meinasin päästä takaisin maastokärsimysten pariin - kolme päivää on jo tullut ajettua succistelua maantiellä putkeen! Eli täältä ei siis löydy ajoseuraa kevyelle maastolenkille huomiselle? No täytyy sitten kysellä joko vaimolta tai tosi ajomiehiltä kuten Krisseltä. Vai olisiko lenkki sittenkin taas tyyliä "parhaassa seurassa" eli yksikseen?

----------


## makkeli

Mulla on kiinnostusta maantielle, olen jo 100 km (yhteensä) saanut rikki tänä vuonna, joten tauko sillä kakskerran 50km lenkillä voi olla tarpeen.

----------


## Matti H

Kyllä kelpasi luukutella pari tuntia auringonlaskun kultaamalla Hämeenkankaalla. Koiraurheilupyörä isoine etulimppuineen on juuri oikea pyörä näille poluille.

Täällä kun asuisi, kulkisi pyörä, kenkä, suksi ja koira.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Ajelin Kuhiksella löysää vauhtia 6,5 h ja näppäilin muutaman kuvan vihreän eri sävyistä. En nähnyt ketään muita retkeilijöitä. Yksi isäntä oli polttopuita keräämässä. Nääntymyksen tien varret oli parturoitu sitten viimenäkemän. Oli muuten todella paksuja tukkeja pinossa.

----------


## Matti H

Onpas vaikeaa siirtää toisella mobiililaitteella otettua kuvaa toisella mobiililaitteella nettiin. Tai sitten vaan olen kädetön.


https://plus.google.com/102814927530...ts/d3D3dbCDXZ9

----------


## kari kangassalo

Kertokaas ny tyhmälle. Miksi maastopyöräni levyjarrut vinkuvat niin kun sikaa tapettais? niihin vaihdettiin foxcompissa viime kesänä uudet jarrupalat mutta huutaa taas. en kehtaa lähteä metsälenkille edes itseni kanssa ennen kun tuo helvetinmoinen kiljunta loppuu. Vinkuu siis vain jarruttaessa. Onko syynä se että joudun pitämään pyörän talvella kylmävarastossa jossa on siis kylmä? Eli täytyykö joka kevät hommata uudet jarrupalat? vai onko jossain kohdistamisissa tms vika?

----------


## Juha Jokila

Jotkut jarrut vaan kiljuu, sateella enemmän ja kaikki taitaa kiljua joskus jonkin verran. Olisko pultteja löysällä, onko jarrusatulan, adapterin ja rungon vasepinnat suorat ja ne tasaisesti kiinni koko alalta? Onko jarruteltu liian varovasti ja palojen pinta lasittunut? Kenties roiskittu joskus ketjuöljyä jarrulevyille, tippakin riittää tai spraypullon sumupilvi. Onhan noita mahdollisuuksia, mutta kylmässä säilyttäminen ei kyllä pilaa jarrupaloja.

----------


## Pave

Minkäs merkin ja mallin jarrut kyseessä?

Tietyillä on keskimääräistä useammin taipumuksia pikku vuotoihin, jonka seurauksena kontaminoituneet palat/levyt aiheuttavat lähiympäristössä kuulovaurioita.

Mulla tuossa juuri kivikautinen Boxxeri vuoti öljyä alajalkoja pitkin levylle, sama efekti.

----------


## kari kangassalo

Kiitos vastauksista. 
jarrut on shimano deore XT. Pyörä osineen on 1,5 v vanha. Olen yrittänyt olla ruiskimatta ketjurasvaa jarruille mutta mistä sen tietää onko sinne spraypullosta sumupilveä eksynyt... Yritin myös jarrutella polkiessani jotta jarrut "kuluis" vinkumattomiksi. Jotenkin itse uskon että jokin säätö tai kohdistus niissä todennäköisimmin on pielessä. Itse olen täystumpelo enkä osaa tarkistaa onko kaikki asetukset kohdillaan. Käskin kyllä Foxcompissa tarkistaa ne silloin viime kesänä. Jarrut vinkuu kuivana yhtä kovaa kuin kosteana. joudun todnäk raijaaman sen pyörän taas sinne foxcomppiin, mutta ei se viimekskään lopullisesti auttanut.

----------


## Mika.t

Onko lenkkeilijöitä huomis illaksi tai keskiviikoksi?

----------


## peippo

Huomenna klo 18 @ Itäharjun Prisma? Siitä vaihteeksi vaikka joen toiselle puolelle.

----------


## timppi

> Huomenna klo 18 @ Itäharjun Prisma? Siitä vaihteeksi vaikka joen toiselle puolelle.



Ajatteko lujaa?

----------


## Mika.t

Huominen kuulostaa hyvältä. Mä ajan aina täysillä, mutta en lujaa.

----------


## marmar

> Onko jarruteltu liian varovasti ja palojen pinta lasittunut?



Tämänköhän takian mun jarrut on siedettävän hiljaiset, vaikka foorumin joidenkin kommenttien mukaan ne on niin halvat ja paskat, että niillä ei voi ajaa ilman kuulosuojaimia. Nimittäin mun jarrutteluista on ainakin työmatkan alikulkutunnelipujotteluissa  liiallinen varovaisuus usein kaukana. No asian kääntöpuolena mun tarvii varmaan ostaa noita paloja useammin kuin joka kevät  :Leveä hymy: 





> Jarrut vinkuu kuivana yhtä kovaa kuin kosteana.



Kannattaisko koittaa putsata levy ja palat ratillä ja jarrukliinerillä esim. CRC bräkleen ja sen jälkeen kunnon jarrutuksia muutama. Vaikka mahdollisimman isoon alamäkeen 50 km/h  vauhtia ja siitä nopeus alas kohtuu tehokkaan jarrutuksen aikana 1 jarru kerrallaan lämpöiseksi?

----------


## Ulla

> jarrut on shimano deore XT. Pyörä osineen on 1,5 v vanha.



Mikäköhän malliversio XT:stä? Centerlock vai kuuspulttilevyt?
Mulla oli 08-mallin pyörässä XT-jarrut, joista takasatula vuosi pakkasilla ja takalevyn (Centerlock) spiderin niittaus oli löysä. Kumpikin vika yksinään olisi riittänyt kakofoniaan, yhdistelmänä tuo oli melkolailla voittamaton... Nämä olivat takuun piirissä.
t. Pave, Ullan lomakoneelta

----------


## Juha Jokila

Tuli sitten käytyä katsomassa poroja, mutta en nähnyt mitään. Jotain 6 tuntia ja 64 km. Lähtö Riihisalosta ja ensin Poronpolku ja sitten Melkutin. Vauhdin huumassa Tammelan Kaitajärven jälkeen se viivottimella vedetty tie aiheutti karkean suunnistusvirheen (en tajunnut kartalta, että se on tie) ja pieni rantapolku vaihtui ajopolulla rullailuksi. Helppoa polkuahan tuolla oli kaikkinensa. Yksikseni siis ajelin. Nyt kun reitti osataan jo ulkoa, niin voitaisiin tehdä sama porukalla.

Reitti: http://goo.gl/maps/UJodr

Kuvia: http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/tjok...ronpolku_2013/

----------


## peruspertti

Eipä näy poroja, mutta on komeat maisemat ilmankin.

----------


## Matti H

> Tuli sitten käytyä katsomassa poroja, mutta en nähnyt mitään. Jotain 6 tuntia ja 64 km. Lähtö Riihisalosta ja ensin Poronpolku ja sitten Melkutin. Vauhdin huumassa Tammelan Kaitajärven jälkeen se viivottimella vedetty tie aiheutti karkean suunnistusvirheen (en tajunnut kartalta, että se on tie) ja pieni rantapolku vaihtui ajopolulla rullailuksi. Helppoa polkuahan tuolla oli kaikkinensa. Yksikseni siis ajelin. Nyt kun reitti osataan jo ulkoa, niin voitaisiin tehdä sama porukalla.
> 
> Reitti: http://goo.gl/maps/UJodr
> 
> Kuvia: http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/tjok...ronpolku_2013/



Tästä kuuluu varmaan innostua, ja niin mä teinkin.

----------


## peippo

> Ajatteko lujaa?



Ajellaan sopivaa vauhtia kuten aina.

Poronpolku näyttää mahtavalta, porukkalenkkiä odotellessa.

----------


## Matti H

SA-kuva-arkistoa selaillessa löytyy kaikenlaisia helmiä. Pyöriä ja pitkoksia jatkosodan ajalta.

----------


## bomba

> Tuli sitten käytyä katsomassa poroja --- Nyt kun reitti osataan jo ulkoa, niin voitaisiin tehdä sama porukalla.







> Tästä kuuluu varmaan innostua, ja niin mä teinkin.







> Poronpolku näyttää mahtavalta, porukkalenkkiä odotellessa.



Upean näköistä. Tahtoo kans.

Oliko kaikki polut oikeasti tuollaista mukavaa neulasränniä, vai kuvasitko vain parhaat palat?

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Upean näköistä. Tahtoo kans.
> 
> Oliko kaikki polut oikeasti tuollaista mukavaa neulasränniä, vai kuvasitko vain parhaat palat?



Joo, kaikki oli samaa paskaa ja välillä vielä helpompaa kärrytietä. Ainoat haasteet oli muutama hieman loivaa jyrkempi nousu ja paikoin aika tiukat mutkat ja kapeat puiden välit yhdistettynä erittäin nopeavauhtiseen polkuun.

----------


## Ulla

Poronpolut hienoja, pari kertaa on oltu ja yritin silloin kehua niitä täällä. Riihisalossa on myös hyvää ruokaa ja hieno savusauna.

----------


## Juice

Oi ja voi niin on hienoja retkiä taas sakki vedelly että oikee ......aa!
Lentsu taitaa vesittää haaveet kauden toisesta torstailenkistä, ihme parantumiseen edelleen uskoen.
Ajattelin ilalla kokeilla kolmen v.n parantavaa vaikutusta, viina, vihta ja valkosipuli.
Kuinkahan noita tulisi käyttää, kaikkiko blenderiin ja stobellinen kiduksiin vai jotenkin yksitellen?

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Poronpolut hienoja, pari kertaa on oltu ja yritin silloin kehua niitä täällä.



Kyllä ne kehut varmasti tuli rekisteröityä, koska kohde oli ollut munkin käyntilistalla jo useamman vuoden, kuten oli ollut viime vuonna valloitettu Teijokin. Ja onhan Arzikin ajanut läpi lähes kaikki reitit Suomen niemeltä.

----------


## timppi

> Ajellaan sopivaa vauhtia kuten aina.



Kuolema tuli :Irvistys:  Vauhti tappoi jo kolmenvartin jälkeen.. 

Jos jotain hyvää, niin keuhkot taisin saada auki..

----------


## Lammila

> Kuolema tuli Vauhti tappoi jo kolmenvartin jälkeen.. 
> 
> Jos jotain hyvää, niin keuhkot taisin saada auki..



Meinasin tulla torstailenkkille, mutta jos vauhti on tommosta, niin tuun ehkä 2016- lenkeille...(alamäki-pyöräilijän paska kunto)

----------


## Mika.t

Ei torstaisin ole tommosta menoa. Itelläkin meinas usko loppua mut sinnittelin loppuun asti. Ehdottomasti tolpalle torstaina!

----------


## makkeli

Olihan se rapsakkaa menoa. Onneksi aina helpottaa tunnin jälkeen, kaikki väsyvät ja tauot venyvät. 

Kaksi säkillistä vettä sain menemään kahdessa tunnissa, ei auttanut menoon se toinen pussillinen vaikka oli oikein siunattua vettä  :Vink:

----------


## Mika.t

Vihkivettä suoraan hanasta  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## HAK

Ja täällä vaan jeesustellaan, vaikka ei pyöräilty edes Aurajoen yli, vaikka haaveiltiin.

Ensi kerralla näin siitä "kampiförin" kohdilta:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Naxl...ature=youtu.be

----------


## marmar

> Ei torstaisin ole tommosta menoa. Itelläkin meinas usko loppua mut sinnittelin loppuun asti. Ehdottomasti tolpalle torstaina!



Juu ei torstailenkillä vauhtia kannata pelätä. Siellä mennään sen mukaan, mitä hitaimmat haluaa. Ihan viimevuoden referenssinä ajoin aloittelijana kaikki torstailenkit loppuun saakka pl. Yksi otb:n aikaansaaman kalustorikon aiheuttama keskeytys. Näillä ei erikseen hitaiksi mainostetuilla tais jäädä kaikki kesken viimeistään 2 tunnin kohdalla. Tänävuonna roikuin mukana jo pidemmänkin lenkin. Ei olis ilman noita viimevuotisia torstailenkkejä onnistunut

----------


## Jusa.L

> Juu ei torstailenkillä vauhtia kannata pelätä. Siellä mennään sen mukaan, mitä hitaimmat haluaa. Ihan viimevuoden referenssinä ajoin aloittelijana kaikki torstailenkit loppuun saakka pl. Yksi otb:n aikaansaaman kalustorikon aiheuttama keskeytys. Näillä ei erikseen hitaiksi mainostetuilla tais jäädä kaikki kesken viimeistään 2 tunnin kohdalla. Tänävuonna roikuin mukana jo pidemmänkin lenkin. Ei olis ilman noita viimevuotisia torstailenkkejä onnistunut



Komppaan marmar:ia täysin! Torstailenkeille mukaan vaan, terveisin nimimerkillä ei todellakaan se nopein ja paraskuntoisin kuski :-)

Muuten itsekkin olen jo muutaman kesän kokemuksella lenkit loppuun asti kunnialla ajanut, paitsi että viime elokuun alussa sitten tein Kaarinassa legendaarisen OTB:n ja mursin käteni ;-)

Torstaisin mennään ihan oikeasti hitaampien ehdoilla, eli mukaan vaan joukkoon "kirjavaan"!!!

----------


## Lehisj

> Olihan se rapsakkaa menoa. Onneksi aina helpottaa tunnin jälkeen, kaikki väsyvät ja tauot venyvät.



No harmi, kun en ehtinyt eilen mukaan, jos vauhti oli noin rapsakkaa. Itse olin kiertämässä Kupittaan mustaa ovaalia ratapyörällä Aleucupin merkeissä.

Kuka vastasi eilisen lenkin vauhdinpidosta, Peippo, HAK, Krisse vai peräti Henkka? No yritetään itse sitten pitää sunnuntaina Korsossa vauhtia numerolappu pyörässä ihan koko rahan (96 km) edestä.

----------


## makkeli

> No harmi, kun en ehtinyt eilen mukaan, jos vauhti oli noin rapsakkaa. Itse olin kiertämässä Kupittaan mustaa ovaalia ratapyörällä Aleucupin merkeissä.
> 
> Kuka vastasi eilisen lenkin vauhdinpidosta, Peippo, HAK, Krisse vai peräti Henkka? No yritetään itse sitten pitää sunnuntaina Korsossa vauhtia numerolappu pyörässä ihan koko rahan (96 km) edestä.



Peippo ja HAK vetivät lenkin pienellä alueella tyyliin ylämäkeen reippaasti ja alamäkeen täysiä, tasaisella piti yrittää palautua.

----------


## peippo

Vauhti yritettiin pitää leppoisana siihen asti kunnes kolmas kuski oli poistunut letkasta, sitten mentiin vähän reippaammin. Poistumisten syynä oli kai enemmän sairastelujen jälkeiset fiilikset ja maastoajoon soveltumaton (notkui ihan miten sattuu) pyörä kuin vauhti? Neljäs kuski jäi kyydistä sitten vähän myöhemmin, oltuaan mukana n. 50 metriä.

----------


## marmar

> Vauhti yritettiin pitää leppoisana siihen asti kunnes kolmas kuski oli poistunut letkasta...



Ihan vaan uteliaisuudesta kysyn, että minkälainen tämä leppoisa vauhti oli verrattuna vaikka verrattuna Atrzin pidempään lenkkiin?

----------


## kijas

> No harmi, kun en ehtinyt eilen mukaan, jos vauhti oli noin rapsakkaa. Itse olin kiertämässä Kupittaan mustaa ovaalia ratapyörällä Aleucupin merkeissä.
> 
> Kuka vastasi eilisen lenkin vauhdinpidosta, Peippo, HAK, Krisse vai peräti Henkka?



IT wasn't me! Eilen vetoja maantiellä, oli mukava pikku tuuli.

Torstaina aattelin tulla jos ei sada hirveesti. Tulin allergiseks lumelle, rännälle ja sateelle tuolla Ranskassa.

----------


## Mika.t

Onko jollain ylimääräisenä tankoa? 31.8mm ja 740mm tai leveempää. Ostaisin, jos ei löydy menen Tommille =)

----------


## Se neljäs pudonnut

Ymmärrän kyllä leppoisan sanailun ja hauskojen juttujen merkityksen kavereiden kesken, mutta edeltävä Peipon viesti ei erityisemmin kannusta osallistumaan yhteislenkeille, mitä varten olin yksinäni siellä Orikedon kuntoradan maastossa kokemusta ja ennen kaikkea uskallusta hankkimassa.

Se neljäs vauhdista pudonnut

----------


## Suvanto

> Ymmärrän kyllä leppoisan sanailun ja hauskojen juttujen merkityksen kavereiden kesken, mutta edeltävä Peipon viesti ei erityisemmin kannusta osallistumaan yhteislenkeille, mitä varten olin yksinäni siellä Orikedon kuntoradan maastossa kokemusta ja ennen kaikkea uskallusta hankkimassa.
> 
> Se neljäs vauhdista pudonnut



Kannattaa mennä niille ns. virallisille torstailenkeille. Ne pari kertaa, mitä itse olen ollut mukana, vauhti on ollut _hyvin_ maltillinen.

----------


## miku80

Turha niitä torstailenkkejä on "pelätä" koska siellä mennään oikeesti hitaimman mukaan.. OlliR taisi lauantaina mainita että aloitti oman maastopyöräilyn juurikin torstailenkeillä, korjatkoon itse jos muistan väärin..

----------


## Mika.t

Huomenna torstaina itaharjun prismalle vaan. Takuulla sopiva vauhti kaikille. Siellä kokemus ja uskallus kasvaa. Itsekin aloitin viimevuonna torstailenkiltä.

----------


## HAK

> Ymmärrän kyllä leppoisan sanailun ja hauskojen juttujen merkityksen kavereiden kesken, mutta edeltävä Peipon viesti ei erityisemmin kannusta osallistumaan yhteislenkeille, mitä varten olin yksinäni siellä Orikedon kuntoradan maastossa kokemusta ja ennen kaikkea uskallusta hankkimassa.
> 
> Se neljäs vauhdista pudonnut



Sut ilmeisesti tavattiin siellä Orikedolla ja houkuttelin mukaan. Mutta halusit sopia, että saatat "pudota" omille teille nopeastikin niin nyt mentiin niillä eväillä, joten eipä siitä enempiä.

Täällä nimimerkkien takana nyt voi heitellä mitä läppää kukin haluaa (siks mä käytänkin pääasiassa fb:tä). 

Jos olet sama kaveri, niin olet selvästi kiinnostunut kehittymään. Ja kalustokin tuntuu olevan kunnossa. Torstailenkillä on tosiaan toinen meininki, joten jos vaan hiukankin kiinnostaa niin sinne. Porukka on se joka paikalle ilmestyy, mutta torstailenkin pontti on ottaa kaikki huomioon ja edetä maltilla. Eilisen lenkin juttu taas oli jotain muuta ja se juttu kehittyi matkan varrella. Toivottavasti nähdään joskus uudestaan.

----------


## peippo

Sori, ei ollut tarkoitus pahoittaa kenenkään mieltä. Kirjoitetusta tekstistä saattaa välittyä vähän eri fiilis kuin mitä haettiin, kommenttia ei oltu kirjoitettu minkäänlainen vinoileva sävy mielessä. Avataan nyt vähän enemmän tuota edellistä viestiä…

Poistuneista Jouni totesi jo lähtöpaikalla lähtevänsä lähinnä katsomaan vain mistä ne polut Halisten suunnilla alkaa, Timolla oli takana viikon flunssa ja Jarilla alla pitkän tauon jälkeen täysjoustopyörä josta piti kesken lenkin lähteä tekemään myynti-ilmoitusta.

Täällä mainitulla sopivalla vauhdilla tarkoitin sitä että ajettaisiin torstailenkkien periaatteella eli hitaimman mukaan. No ei siinä varmaan kovin hyvin onnistuttu, Jouni ja Timo taisivat olla melko väsähtäneitä jo siinä vaiheessa kun huomattiin siirtää heidät letkan perältä eteenpäin. Tämänkin jälkeen alamäissä saattoi letka venyä mutta niissä ei kai ole tarpeen jarrutella perässä tulevien takia niin kauan kun polkua on selkeä seurata.

Kyllä sinne torstailenkeille kannattaa lähteä, porukassa oppii nopeammin ja uskaltaa kokeilla paremmin rajojaan.

(Marmarille: Artzin pidemmän lenkin metsäosuuksien vauhti näyttäisi olleen vähän nopeampaa kuin eilisen lenkin alkupuolen metsässä ajetut pätkät)

----------


## Juha Jokila

"Kaikilla on aina kivaa" kasvatuksen hedelmiä korjataan.

----------


## OlliR

> Turha niitä torstailenkkejä on "pelätä" koska siellä mennään oikeesti hitaimman mukaan.. OlliR taisi lauantaina mainita että aloitti oman maastopyöräilyn juurikin torstailenkeillä, korjatkoon itse jos muistan väärin..



Jeps, näin taisin kertoa! Tapahtui eräänä torstaina reilu vuosi sitten. Pyöräilyä takana ehkä 50km ennen ensimmäistä torstailenkkiä. Niskassa "hieman" kuumotti kun jouduin vähän väliä jalkautumaan kun tekniikka ei ollut (ei ole edelleenkään) hallussa. Ojalan henkka tuli perässä leposykkeillä ja minulla oli syke vähintään 190 eikä lukkopolkimet meinanneet millään lukittua polkimiin.  :Hymy:  Torstailenkeillä tasoerot ovat valtavat, mutta sekin on tavallaan homman suola. Viimevuonna taidettiin muutamaan otteeseen perustaa jo lähdössä kilppari ja ajokoiraryhmät.

----------


## Cerex

Täytynee siis näiden innostuspuheiden perusteella lähteä kilppariksi vaikkapa jo heti ensi viikolla =) Jahka selviän ensin Korson reissusta hengissä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Se neljäs pudonnut

> Sori, ei ollut tarkoitus pahoittaa kenenkään mieltä. Kirjoitetusta tekstistä saattaa välittyä vähän eri fiilis kuin mitä haettiin, kommenttia ei oltu kirjoitettu minkäänlainen vinoileva sävy mielessä. Avataan nyt vähän enemmän tuota edellistä viestiä…



Minusta oli tosi kiva, kun pyysitte mukaan, ja oli ihan OK, että hävisitte horisonttiin, kun minulla ei kantti kestänyt tulla kallioita alas teidän perässänne - niinhän olimme sopineetkin. Tänään kerroin tapaamisestamme ja vauhdistanne työkavereillekin. Mutta sen myönnän, että tuli hiukan pöhkö olo tunnistaessani itseni tämän foorumin viestistä, kun olen juurikin pähkäillyt, rohkenisinko tänä kesänä lähteä yhteislenkille mukaan. Mutta ei tehdä tästä tämän isompaa juttua, minun puolestani kaikki on kunnossa.

----------


## Matti H

Lenkillä tummuminen on etuoikeus! Tietää että on menty täysillä. Ja eihän helpot asiat ole tavoittelemisen arvoisia.

Rohkeasti vaan mukaan!

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Itse en tänäänkään pääse mukaan. Polkekaa hyvin. Tässä saatesanat eli lyhyehkö oppimäärä porukkalenkeille:
 - Torstailenkki = aloittelijalenkki. Kaikki kypäräpäiset tervetulleita. Ajetaan hitaimman mukaan.
 - Itsensä hitaaksi, huonokuntoiseksi, araksi tms. tuntevan kuuluu mennä letkaan heti vetäjän perään. Usein kuulee sanottavan ettei haluta hidastella muiden menoa. Totuus on kuitenkin se, että letkan hännillä ajaminen on huomattavasti raskaampaa letkan "pumppaamisen" takia. Lisäksi vetäjällä on jonkinlaiset mahdollisuudet pitää vauhti sopivana, jos hän näkee mitä vauhtia hitaimmat tulevat. Kovempivauhtisillekin edessä olevan kuskin hidastelu on helpompaa ja mielekkäämpää kuin takaa tulevan odottelu - vauhtikin pysyy kokonaisuudessaan parempana. Tästä osa vastuusta myös niille ns. paremmille kuskeille - ohi saa tarpeen tullen ajaa, mutta muistakaa päästää hitaammat takaisin keulille.
 - Vastuu vauhdinjaosta ei ole pelkästään vetäjällä! Harva meistä on ennustaja, joten ilmoitelkaa reilusti hidastamistarpeesta. On kurjaa lukea jälkeenpäin kommentteja liian kovasta vauhdista, kun asiaan olisi voinut vaikuttaa jo ajon aikana.

 - Muut kuin torstailenkit toimivat samoilla periaatteilla kuin aloittelijalenkit. Hitaimman mukaan edetään ja kaveria ei jätetä pulaan. Suosittelen silti että jokainen käy ensin testaamassa vauhtiaan torstailenkillä. Jokaisella pitäisi olla sen verran arviointikykyä, että tietää toimiiko "jarruna" torstailenkillä. Porukkalenkkeily ja hitaimman mukaan eteneminen ovat hienoja juttuja, mutta mielelläni soisin nopeammille kuskeille vauhdikkaatkin porukkalenkit. Alussa voi olla vaikeaa hahmottaa erinäisistä lenkkikutsuista tavoiteltua vauhtia, mutta ajan kanssa porukka käy tutuksi ja kommentit löytävät oikean tulkinnan. Rohkeasti mukaan - niin torstaisin kuin muulloinkin!

PS. Muistakaa että jokainen saa ihan vapaasti kutsua kokoon halaumansa kaltaisi porukkalenkkejä niin tässä keskustelussa kuin MTB-Turun facebookissakin.

----------


## Mika.t

Tänään on hieno lämmin päivä. Pitkät kalsarit voi jo jättää kaappiin.

----------


## marmar

> Vastuu vauhdinjaosta ei ole pelkästään vetäjällä! Harva meistä on ennustaja, joten ilmoitelkaa reilusti hidastamistarpeesta. On kurjaa lukea jälkeenpäin kommentteja liian kovasta vauhdista, kun asiaan olisi voinut vaikuttaa jo ajon aikana.



Se on juurikin näin. 

Vaikka en olekaan mikään nopea, niin silti koskaan millään lenkillä ei ole menty mun kannalta liian kovaa. Koskaan en ole avannut suutani ja pyytänyt hitaampaa menoa. Kohteliaita kysymyksiä vauhdin sopivuudesta on kyllä tullut. Kokeneet vetäjät ovat osanneet sovittaa vauhdin automaattisesti, kun siihen on annettu mahdollisuus. Mun osalta on toistaiseksi toiminut se, että olen ajanut minkä letka kulkee tai mihin pystyn/haluan ja muut ovat sopeutuneet. Aina tämä ei välttämättä onnistu, joten muistakaa tarvittaessa kertoa selvästi toiveet, niin kaikilla on mukavampaa.

Vaikka joskus ajan itseni loppuun ja poistun lenkiltä kesken, niin se ei tarkoita sitä, että vauhti on ollut liian kova. Kyse on yleensä siitä, että olen tullut katsomaan missä raja menee, saavuttanut rajani ja poistun tyytyväisenä palauttelemaan kotimatkalle muiden jatkaessa lenkkiä. 

Jos lenkkiä ilmoitellaan rauhallisena niin en ole mahdollisesta jarruttelusta stressiä ottanut, vaan olen uskaltanut lähteä mukaan ja ajatellut, että on vetäjän vika, jos ilmoittaa rauhallisesta lenkistä ja lenkille ilmaantuu liian hitaita mukaan.

Jos haluaa erityisesti ajaa vauhdikasta lenkkiä, niin siitä  kannattaa kertoa jo lenkkikutsussa, että tiedän pysyä poissa  :Hymy:

----------


## MTB 50+

Yksikseen kun ajaa saa ajaa ihan omaa vauhtiaan ja omia reittejään,vaikka toisaalta  välillä olisi  kyllä  mukava ajaa joskus porukassakin. En taida  nykyää ajaa porukkalenkeillä kuin kerran pari  vuodessa. Kynnys  lähteä mukaan on noussut.

----------


## HAK

> Yksikseen kun ajaa saa ajaa ihan omaa vauhtiaan ja omia reittejään,vaikka toisaalta  välillä olisi  kyllä  mukava ajaa joskus porukassakin. En taida  nykyää ajaa porukkalenkeillä kuin kerran pari  vuodessa. Kynnys  lähteä mukaan on noussut.



Nyt on kynnys matala. Teatterisillalle voi lasketella Neitsytpolkua klo 8:00 lauantaina, josta tavoitteena metsäsatku suuntana pohjoinen. That's the plan.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Meinaatko ajaa mettiä pitkin Raumalle?

----------


## HAK

Ei ole Juha vielä tarkempia pläänejä ja voi olla, ettei tulekaan. Mutta Sun Kalliobaanatkin on yks hyvä vaihtoehto  :Vink:

----------


## Juha Jokila

Tku-Rehtsuo-Kurjenrahka-Valasranta-Vaskijärvi-Mynämäki-Tku.

----------


## makkeli

> Kalliobaanatkin on yks hyvä vaihtoehto



Kiinnostaisi turistireissu Uunisvuoren luolalle, sen jälkeen voisi rentoutua Vuorenpään erämääjärven rannalla. Eli mielessä reitti Humikkala-Takapaltta-Vuorenpää-Paijula. Metsää ainakin on, kait siellä polkujakin on. Excursio voisi jatkua Kalliobaanoilla Sika-Kyöstin luolalle.

----------


## Baas 009

Suojaoksen uusi virallinen juomavalmistaja:

http://www.surlybrewing.com/

----------


## HAK

> Kiinnostaisi turistireissu Uunisvuoren luolalle, sen jälkeen voisi rentoutua Vuorenpään erämääjärven rannalla. Eli mielessä reitti Humikkala-Takapaltta-Vuorenpää-Paijula. Metsää ainakin on, kait siellä polkujakin on. Excursio voisi jatkua Kalliobaanoilla Sika-Kyöstin luolalle.



Mulla ei ole nyt äkkiseltään mitään hajua missä on Vuorenpään erämaajärvi, mutta kuulostaa hyvältä.
Mulla on kotona joku Lounais-Suomen luolat kirjakin, muistaakseni.
Mä en nyt ehdi ainakaan aamupäivästä suunnittelemaan mitään exactreittiä, mutta tee sä makkeli hyvä plääni. Mutta sellainen, joka ei ole kirkonseinäännaulattu. Jos esim. Kalliobaanoille mennään, niin sen mä pystyn hanskaamaan, mutta JJ voi kyllä tulla mukaan jokatapauksessa.
Valasrannalla jos käydään niin tulee kaks satkua  :Vink:

----------


## Juha Jokila

En mä lähde noin pitkälle lenkille just ennen mtbseikkailua.

----------


## SuperD

Saipa Hannu leivottua torstailenkin loppuun(kin) oivalliset parikytä minuuttia. Letka (siinä vaiheessa kait 6 kuskia) eteni kuin raiteilla vaikka 40km/h:n huippuvauhti taisi jäädä haaveeksi? Tänään aamulla kun heräsin niin jaloissa tuntuu että kampea olisi käännetty oikein kiukulla. Olen löytänyt lajini: vartin sprintit!  :Hymy:

----------


## makkeli

> Mulla ei ole nyt äkkiseltään mitään hajua missä on Vuorenpään erämaajärvi, mutta kuulostaa hyvältä.
> Mulla on kotona joku Lounais-Suomen luolat kirjakin, muistaakseni.
> Mä en nyt ehdi ainakaan aamupäivästä suunnittelemaan mitään exactreittiä, mutta tee sä makkeli hyvä plääni. Mutta sellainen, joka ei ole kirkonseinäännaulattu. Jos esim. Kalliobaanoille mennään, niin sen mä pystyn hanskaamaan, mutta JJ voi kyllä tulla mukaan jokatapauksessa.
> Valasrannalla jos käydään niin tulee kaks satkua



Tällainen nopea reittihahmotelma, onhan tuossakin seikkailumaastoa, ne kaksi nähtävyyttä ovat ainakin kiintopisteitä. Helposti varmaan tuolta Laihoistenkin suunnalta löytyy baanat, ainakin yksi metsätie menee melkein perille asti lähelle Ratunkallioita.

Takaisin pääse vaikka harjoittelemalla 20km simulaatiojuurakkoa eli junarataa pitkin.

----------


## hullukoira

Lieneekö sunnuntaina tarjolla cycloilua? Epäpyöräilyn vertaistuen tarve alkaa jo kasvaa akuutiksi, sillä olen kuluneen viikon aikana ajanut maastopyörällä maastossa ja cyclolla hiekkatietä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kari kangassalo

Hei. kysyin alkuviikosta neuvoa pyörän jarrujen vinkunasta ja sain hyviä kommentteja ja vínkkejä, joista rohkaistuneena kysyin vielä pyörän minulle myyneeltä helsinkiläiseltä pyörähuolto.comista (aiemmin en sinne ollut yhteydessä kun ajattelin että pyörä täytyy kuitenkin viedä paikan päälle ja koin sen hankalaksi jne). eniveis vastaus tuli heti että shimanon viime vuoden mallin alkupään jarruissa on valuvikoja ja he lähettää mulle uudet jarrut. Aika mahtava juttu mutta ans kattoo nyt tuleeko ne jarrut mulle ja milloin. Ja hiemanko harmittaa etten jo viime kesänä ollut sinne firmaan yhteydessä. 
Mutta täytyy kyllä suositella tuota kyseistä firmaa jos sieltäpäin joku haluaa käydä maastopyöriä ostelemassa tms. palvelu oli tuolloin ostaessakin eniromaista.

----------


## HAK

> Tällainen nopea reittihahmotelma, onhan tuossakin seikkailumaastoa, ne kaksi nähtävyyttä ovat ainakin kiintopisteitä. Helposti varmaan tuolta Laihoistenkin suunnalta löytyy baanat, ainakin yksi metsätie menee melkein perille asti lähelle Ratunkallioita.
> 
> Takaisin pääse vaikka harjoittelemalla 20km simulaatiojuurakkoa eli junarataa pitkin.



Kaveri harjoitteli taannoin ihan samaa:
http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...h2438raks6k989

Pitää ottaa karttateline varmaan föliin, niin on meno sujuvampaa kuin kännyn tai oregonin näyttöä tihrustaen.





> Hei. kysyin alkuviikosta neuvoa pyörän jarrujen vinkunasta ja sain hyviä kommentteja ja vínkkejä, joista rohkaistuneena kysyin vielä pyörän minulle myyneeltä helsinkiläiseltä pyörähuolto.comista (aiemmin en sinne ollut yhteydessä kun ajattelin että pyörä täytyy kuitenkin viedä paikan päälle ja koin sen hankalaksi jne). eniveis vastaus tuli heti että shimanon viime vuoden mallin alkupään jarruissa on valuvikoja ja he lähettää mulle uudet jarrut. Aika mahtava juttu mutta ans kattoo nyt tuleeko ne jarrut mulle ja milloin. Ja hiemanko harmittaa etten jo viime kesänä ollut sinne firmaan yhteydessä. 
> Mutta täytyy kyllä suositella tuota kyseistä firmaa jos sieltäpäin joku haluaa käydä maastopyöriä ostelemassa tms. palvelu oli tuolloin ostaessakin eniromaista.



Mulle tuli kanssa 2010 ostettuun Epiciin takuuna viimevuonna kokonaan uudet XX-jarrut. Syy sama eli valuhuokosia. Homman hoiti asiallisesti Foxcomp Turku / Sram Tampere.

----------


## SuperD

Rauhaisa MTB iltalenkki 2-3h, äkkilähtö Föriltä Linnan puoli klo 17.30, post ride beer available @ Esposito. Anyone?

----------


## artzi

:Cool:   Tällaisia lenkkejä voisis olla enemmänkin... vaikken nyte osallistukkaan. On niin kylmääkin.

----------


## greenman

Laitoin mtb-turun viralliselle Tahko-porukalle s-postia.
Jos joku ei saanut viestiä niin kyselkööt perään.

Vielä ehtii treenata. Heijahoijja.

----------


## Baas 009

Meikäläinen peruu tahkolle lähdön.

Eli petipaikka ja kisalippu vapaana, kisalipun voi lunastaa multa ensimmäisen ilmoportaan hintaan.
YV:llä tavottaa.

-Ville

----------


## Matti H

> Lieneekö sunnuntaina tarjolla cycloilua? Epäpyöräilyn vertaistuen tarve alkaa jo kasvaa akuutiksi, sillä olen kuluneen viikon aikana ajanut maastopyörällä maastossa ja cyclolla hiekkatietä.



Istun töissä, ei cycloja. Taitaa mennä heinäkuulle seuraavat, palautellaan sitten Tahkosta. Pari seuraavaa sunnuntaita menee ittellä pohjoisessa. Ilman pyörää, nyyh.

----------


## Pihvi

Kyl tänään ajetaan. Startti klo 19 Kaarinan lukiolta. Sellanen rauhallinen cyclolenkki helpoissa maastoissa. Meinasin olla laiska, mutta tiedotetaan vielä täällä jos joku innostuu lyhyellä varoitusajalla.

----------


## Matti H

Well done Beef!

----------


## timppi

> Kyl tänään ajetaan. Startti klo 19 Kaarinan lukiolta. Sellanen rauhallinen cyclolenkki helpoissa maastoissa. Meinasin olla laiska, mutta tiedotetaan vielä täällä jos joku innostuu lyhyellä varoitusajalla.



Näytti olevan seitsemän? polkijaa porukassa.. Tulin peeesissä saunalenkkini kotiini..

Samalla ihmettelin, miksi putoan aina siirtymillä porukasta.. Ei rullaa millään.. No kotona huomasin, että etujarru laahaa niin, ettei rengas pyöri lainkaan..

Yritin joskus aiemmin herkistellä painamalla sylintereitä yms. Onko kellään neuvoja Formula RXien toimintakuntoon saattamiseen.. Kylmällä kelillä pyörä tuntuis pyörivän vähän paremmin..

Pitäiskö noi yrittää ilmata? Vaionko jotain vinkkiä..?

----------


## Juha Jokila

Meinasin ajella kevyen metsäautotiepainoitteisen Vaskijävi-Valasranta-Yläneen grilli-Pirunkirkko-Soikeroinen lenkin. En tiedä mikä päähän meni, kun ensin skippasin grillin, kun oli kulkenut niin hyvin ja meinasin, että eihän tästä enää mene kuin tunti autolle. No sitten heti perään keksin, että pitää lähteä katsomaan mistä se uusi yhdysreitti on merkattu Pirunkirkon patikka reitin alkuun. Vähän piti etsiä, kun merkinnät puuttui oleellisimmista kohdista, vaikka sitten poluttomassa metsässä oranssia nauhaa olikin jo riittävästi. Hölmöily jatkui ja lähdin katsomaan oliko se polku Luolakallioiden kautta Pirunkirkolle nyt niin huono kuin muistin ja olihan se. Ainua lohtu oli suht tuoreet kanssakärsijän renkaan jäljet siellä ja täällä. Reilu 5 km heavya tunkkausta helvetin jyrkkäpiirteisellä polulla ja tuulen kaatojen yli kiipeämistä. Vielä jos joku raivais noi puut pois, niin sopivalla asenteella voisi olla käyttökelpoinen reitti, mutta vesipussi tyhjänä, yhden patukan syöneenä kovassa helteessä mietin homman järkevyyttä toisenkin kerran. Eihän tuolta meinaa saada pyörää ehjänä läpi edes tunkkaamalla.
Reitti http://goo.gl/maps/s2rES

----------


## Matti H

Etsiskelin tänään sotilaspassiani ja löysin iänikuisen vanhan kuhiksen kartan. Aika paljon on kadonnutta reittiä, jos nyt uuttakin. Nykysetti on parempi.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Etsiskelin tänään sotilaspassiani ja löysin iänikuisen vanhan kuhiksen kartan. Aika paljon on kadonnutta reittiä, jos nyt uuttakin. Nykysetti on parempi.



Niitä vanhimmasta kartasta löytyviä reittejä, sittemmin hävinneitä, ei oikeen ikinä edes ollut. Väkisin merkkasivat umpimetsään, eikä juuri kukaan käyttäyt. Sinne ne viitat lahosi ja hakkuut on hoidellut loput. Toisaalta joitain alkuperäisiä viittoja on edelleen pystyssä ja niistä on lähinnä haittaa. Just tänään ihmettelin viittarykelmää keskellä peltoa tien varressa. Olisiko pitänyt lähteä oraan päälle tallustelemaan? Kyltissä mainittua kotaa en ole löytänyt vielä ikinä.

----------


## JanneR

> Yritin joskus aiemmin herkistellä painamalla sylintereitä yms. Onko kellään neuvoja Formula RXien toimintakuntoon saattamiseen.. Kylmällä kelillä pyörä tuntuis pyörivän vähän paremmin..
> 
> Pitäiskö noi yrittää ilmata? Vaionko jotain vinkkiä..?



Jos ei keskittäminen oo auttanut, niin sillon taitaa olla liikaa tavaraa sisällä. Eli mahdollisesti ilmaus/ylimääräsen nesteen poisto vois auttaa.

----------


## timppi

> Jos ei keskittäminen oo auttanut, niin sillon taitaa olla liikaa tavaraa sisällä. Eli mahdollisesti ilmaus/ylimääräsen nesteen poisto vois auttaa.



Juu, ei auttanut.. 

Omituista sinänsä, että tuo ilmenee vaan lämpimällä kelillä. Ihan kuin siellä oleva neste laajenisi. Voisiko siellä olla vettä jarrunesteen joukossa?

No, yritän ottaa sieltä tavaraa pois.. Tähän vissiin riittää, että avaa vähän ilmausreikää ylhäältä ja painaa jarrua ja vetää ilmausreiän kiinni.. Kuullostaako hazardilta?

----------


## Immo Laine

*Myytävänä* hyväkuntoinen siisti *Specialized Myka HT Expert 15" 2011* naisten MTB pyörä. Sopii pienikokoiselle (olen itse 156 cm) naiselle tai tytölle. Kurasuojat ja nokian nastarenkaat kuuluu mukaan. Pyörässä on lukkopolkimet. Hintapyyntö 500€ (ovh noin 1100€ maksettu.) Sairastuin vakavasti hoitovirheen takia liki halvaannuin eikä vasen jalka ole täysin kunnossa ja minulle suositeltiin nyt sauvakävelyä tästä eteenpäin pururadalla. Extreem urheilut on historiaa nyt valitettavasti. En voi edes juostakaan jalalla. Jos ostajalla on kenkäkoko 36 niin pyöräilykengät tulee mukaan halutessaan! Jos joku haluaa ostaa kengät erikseen niin 20€ myyn, ovat ihan käyttökelpoiset. Kengistä voi saada kuva jos tiedustelee sähköpostilla miriam.gullsten@gmail.com

----------


## Immo Laine

Hep, ensi maanantaina saa tulla Kupittaalle pitämään hauskaa!!!

----------


## mijura

MYYTY

Olin myös menossa Syötteelle kisoihin, mutta ikäväkseni olin myös ilmoittautunut  koulutustapahtumaan, joka siirrettiin edellispäivänä samaan viikonloppuun syötteen kanssa. Eli en  pääsekkään paikalle. Kysyin rahojen palautusta Syötteeltä, mutta no can do, joten onko Turussa halukkaita lähtijöitä? 

Hintahan nousee portaissa, joten tästä halvemmalla mukaan, ota yhteyttä! Laitetaan kimpassa sitten krossikommunille  osallistumisoikeuden siirtopostia. Ilmoittauduin 60km matkalle, kuten  täältä näkee: http://www.syotemtb.fi/osallistujat2013.html

Mika Rastas

----------


## timppi

> Jos ei keskittäminen oo auttanut, niin sillon taitaa olla liikaa tavaraa sisällä. Eli mahdollisesti ilmaus/ylimääräsen nesteen poisto vois auttaa.



No olipas kamala operaatio.. Löysäsin hieman kahvassa olevaa t10:ä, jolloin sieltä valui hieman jarrunestettä pois. Tämä taasen aiheutti sen, ettei jarrut enää näyttäneet kovinkaan laahaavan..

Kukahan tonne on tota jarrunestettä sit lisänny liikaa..?

----------


## Matti H

Saakeli! 

Piti ajaa kovavauhtinen itälenkki kun ei ole pahemmin tullut käytyä. Nineri lähtikin laulamaan ittelleni reipasta vauhtia ja ajo maistui. Tunnin armottoman, ylämäkipainotteisen runttauksen jälkeen Vakken pikiksen lopun alamäessä huomasin ketjujen tanssivan lambadaa ja lähempi asian tutkiminen osoitti Hopen suot, joet ja hiekkatievat kokeneen takanavan antaneen jostain kohtaa periksi. Kotona puolalaisen oluen voimin suoritettu tutkimus osoitti laakeripuolella tapahtuneen täystuhon. Toivottavasti vapaaratas on jotenkin kuosissa ja klappi aiheutti pykimisen.

Kauheasti tekisi mieli ajaa Tahko Ninerillä kun pyörä tuntuu vihdoinkin (mitä, 6 vuoden jälkeen?) olevan valmis, mutta liekö tämä ollut varoitus? Onko suutarin syytä pysyä lestissään?

Muutenkin teknisesti heikko viikko, maanantaina juoksin kotiin 9 kilsaa kickbikerengasrikon jälkeen, osan matkasta perkeleen häkkyrää kantaen. Ohikulkijat tulkitsivat tilanteen varmastikin jonkinlaiseksi katumusharjoitukseksi, etenkin kun vaimo potki iloisesti vierellä.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Matti hommaa samalla vapaarattaan kynsien alle uudet jouset. Mulla oli kaksi jo poikki ja kolmas katkesi irroittaessa. 4 kpl tarvii ja maksaa pari euroa. Ja mulla oli muuten taka-akselikin hiusmurtumalla keskeltä, vapaarattaan sisimmän laakerin kohdalta.

----------


## Matti H

Vapaarattaan alla oleva laakerihan sieltä navasta oli mennyt. Lähikauppa hoiti homman jälleen kerran nopeasti ja varmasti. Taas kelpaa ei ajaa.

----------


## Mika.t

Tänään torstailenkillä oli teemana otb. Itse pistin 2 kertaa. Toisella kerralla meni rengas rikki ja kämmeneen koskee. Sillälailla =)

----------


## Hel02

Torstai-Touhot reissussa. Mulle vain yksi OTB ja yksi rengasrikko, jota kyllä hoidettiin useaan kertaan. Itse reikä paikkautui mutta venttiili ei suostunut enää pitämään ilmoja. Kai se tuli rikottua hyttyspilvessä pumppaillessa.

----------


## miku80

Tais olla aikast OTB-rikas lenkki tänään.. Siel keulillaki taisi pari kuskia käydä "pötkötteleen" ruohonjuuritasolla..

----------


## makkeli

GPS sekoili reitissä, sykkeet näyttii nollia, mosquitot söi, pyörä natisi eli perinteisen hanurista taas kerran koko homma  :Vink:   Nokkosia ja syviä mutalammikoita olisi vielä kaivannut, että reissu olisi ollut onnistunut.

----------


## Jusa.L

Hyvä, hyttysrikas ja melko lämmin lenkki oli!

Loppua kohden alkoi vaan pyörä (tai äijä) painamaan ja vesikin loppui ennen aikojaan...

----------


## marmar

> Hyvä, hyttysrikas ja melko lämmin lenkki oli!
> 
> Loppua kohden alkoi vaan pyörä (tai äijä) painamaan ja vesikin loppui ennen aikojaan...



Veden loppuminen alkaa painaa äkkiä paljon. Kevään pidempien lenkkien eväspohdinnoissa suositeltiin mulle hankittavksi 3l juomareppua, jonka seurauksena laitoinkin sen tilaukseen. Paras hankinta ikinä. 1,5 l urheilujuomaa+3l vettä on kohtuu tasapainoinen setti, jolla tällainen suurkuluttaja pärjää 4...5 tuntia. Isompi juomareppu antaa pitkillä lenkeillä paljon pelivaraa täydennyspaikan hakuun. Pahan kalustorikon tai loukkaantumisen jälkeen veden loppuminen on pahin lenkin pilaaja. Nyt sitä murhetta ei juuri ole. Usein kotiintullessa on nyt litra ylimääräistä vettä, mutta parempi näin, kuin 0,5 l liian vähän.

Torstailenkkivauhdilla selviää nyt pelkällä vesirepulla kelissä kuin 3h. Viimevuonna aika usein joutui torstailenkeilläkin kuumalla kelillä säännöstelemään hieman, kun olin liikkeellä 1,5l reppu+0,75 pullo yhdistelmällä.

----------


## opheinonen

Minun ensimmäinen kerta päättyi hieman haikeasti. Tunnin ajon jälkeen puolen litran vesipullon sisällöstä loputkin meni pilalle mudan vuoksi. Vielä jaksoin 40 minuuttia, mutta janon takia piti suunnistaa Laskuvarjokerhon vesihan äärelle. Tosin kaikki olivat Oripäässä -kesäaika heilläkin- ja ovet lukossa. Onneksi löytyi vesipiste ja janokin lähti.
Ensikertalaiselle 1h30m oli kokemus. Vauhti oli paikka paikoin kova ja jalkapallon kokoisista kivistä tehdyt mukulapolut olivat haasteellisia. Täytyy olla rehellinen, ehkä muukin lopussa kuin vesi.  Ex-tupakkamiehen tausta, 59v ja ruipelot jalat antavat haastetta treenamiseen.
jatkankin punttisalilla käyntiä ja yksinäisiä harjoituksia kivipoluilla. Mutta elokuussa tavataan. I will be back! 
Vesireppu, antkaa suosituksia, kiitos. Mieluiten paikalliselta toimittajalta.
Mukava reissu.

----------


## Mika.t

Hienosti sulla meni eilen. Partiovarusteesta ostin oman juomarepun.

----------


## Jusa.L

Mitä teillä näytti mittarit tai gepsit eilisen lenkin pituudeksi?

Kun Sports Tracker näytti mulla about 26km, mikä mielestäni on kyllä yläkanttiin?!

----------


## Miklo

Hauskaa oli tosiaan lenkillä eilen, varsin tapahtumarikas ainakin. Itsekin vedin puolittaisen OTB:n eli perusmeininkiä. Oma Sports tracker näytti 34,5 km siirtymät mukaanlukien, joten 26km voisi olla lähellä totuutta.

----------


## makkeli

Vanhan ajan pyörämittari näyttää 25 km kotoa kotiin, joten jotain 20 km taisi vain tulla. Mutta eihän kansa uskonut mun mittareita maastosatasellakaan. Puhelinkin oli päällä backuppina, kun olen tottunut jo varsinaisen GPS:n kenkutteluun, se näytti pari kilsaa vähemmän kuin lankamittari.

----------


## klones

Jees hyvä lenkki ja kiitokset vetäjälle. Tosiaan etupään otb kaveri ilmoittautuu :P 2x otb toinen alamäkeen ja toinen ylämäkeen saavutus sekin... Oma trackeri näytti impivaaran kohdalla n.20km joten makkelin kanssa samoilla linjoilla.

----------


## marmar

> Ensikertalaiselle 1h30m oli kokemus. Vauhti oli paikka paikoin kova ja jalkapallon kokoisista kivistä tehdyt mukulapolut olivat haasteellisia. Täytyy olla rehellinen, ehkä muukin lopussa kuin vesi.  Ex-tupakkamiehen tausta, 59v ja ruipelot jalat antavat haastetta treenamiseen.



Tuu kattoon joku torstai itäpuolen polut Prisman tolpalta. Täällä ei ole ihan yhtä paljoa kiviä. (toki niitä täälläkin on vähän). Aloittelijalenkillä porukan vauhtia saa alas ajamalla hitaammin, joten ei muuta kuin veturin perään kakkoseksi ja ajat hitaammin, jos vauhti meinaa karata. 

Mun kokemuksen mukaan veturi ei karkaa koskaan, kuin korkeintaan vahingossa ja silloinkin palaa takaisin jos peräpäätä ei ala näkyä kohtuullisen ajan kuluessa  :Vink:

----------


## miku80

Huomenna lenkkiä Itäharjun Prismalta 10.00. Anyone?

----------


## Yeti

Huomenna aamupäivälenkki, lähtö kl 07:00 Vakken Pikiksen eteläpäästä. Retkivauhti ja aikaa minulla on noin neljä tuntia. Suuntana Kullaanvuori. Tuleeko joku muu mukaan?

----------


## Sti

> Huomenna lenkkiä Itäharjun Prismalta 10.00. Anyone?



Tulee kyllä lyhkäsellä varotuksella, mutta tulen tolpalle. Kahden aikaan yöllä töistä kotiin ja ihan liikaa ajanu viime aikoina, joten pyörä tuskin kulkee mihinkään.

----------


## greenman

Tahkomajoituksessa ilmeisesti 2 paikkaa vapautumassa. Löytyykö halukkaita??

----------


## peippo

Kellään ylimääräisiä kesäläskirenkaita nurkissa pyörimässä? (Bud & Louta sileämmät ja rullaavammat) Voisin olla kiinnostunut ostamaan pois, tai mieluummin vuokraamaan yhden lenkin ajaksi kuun viimeisenä viikonloppuna  :Hymy:

----------


## SuperD

^ Kuulostaa uhkaavasti tyhmäpyöräilyltä?!?

----------


## greenman

Mun korvaan kuulostaa hyvinkin järkevältä.

----------


## peruspertti

Maastopyörästä meni takanapa. Cyklonaattorista meni takanapa. Maastopyörästä meni keskiölaakeri. Cyklonaattorista meni keskiölaakeri. Tupla tai kuitti vai mitä v....a

----------


## bomba

> Maastopyörästä meni takanapa. Cyklonaattorista meni takanapa. Maastopyörästä meni keskiölaakeri. Cyklonaattorista meni keskiölaakeri. Tupla tai kuitti vai mitä v....a



Liikaa voimaa.

----------


## kijas

Tälläsestä jäi paitsi sunnuntaina:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRtaR...ature=youtu.be

----------


## kijas

SYÖTE MTB

Ne jotka tuolla on käynyt niin onko parempi reitti ku tahkolla? Onko siellä paljon polkuu ja onko nopeeta pätkää? Ois se viikonloppu vapaa töistä ni ajattelin et sitähän vois vaik lähtee tonne. Onko kyydit ja majotukset jo täynnä?

----------


## Pave

Syöte pesee Tahkon kevyesti, suosittelen.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5VMot67PdE
https://www.google.fi/search?q=youtu...hrome&ie=UTF-8

----------


## kijas

Helppoa ja nopeaa. Onko kyydeissä ja majoituksissa vielä tilaa?

----------


## artzi

Jos joku on etsiskellyt menossa mukana kestävää kameraa kelvollisella videolla, kannattanee kuuklailla Olympus TG-620... moisen ostin tarjoushyllystä Stocmannilta, turkusesta. Nyt siellä on hyllyssä taas semmoinen, sama käsittämätön hinta, 100 €, kun Hintavertailu näyttää halvimmaksi hinnaksi aivan jotain muuta. Stockalla lähtöhintakin on ihan persiillään, mutta eivät ole näköjään muuttaneet, vaikka valitin liian alhaisesta hinnasta...  :Sarkastinen:   ja kyllä se on se iHS, paffilaatikossa se lukee, vaikkei kamerassa, niinkuin joissakin veppikuvissa. 

Videopuolella on tuolla äkkiä tempaistu testivideo. parempaankin se tietysti pystyisi, jos oikein harkiten videoisi/editoisi.

----------


## Lehisj

Huomenna olisi suunnitelmissa ajella hieman pidempää maastolenkkiä, mikäli ilma on silloin hieman siedettävämpi. Eli olisiko joku lähdössä seuraksi? Vauhti olisi tarkoitus pitää omaan kuntooni ja ajotaitooni suhteutettuna melko reippaana ja taukoja mahdollisimman vähän. Suunnalla ei ole niin väliä, mikäli seuraksi löytyy joku hyvin polut/reitit tunteva. Mutta polut olisi hyvä olla melko ajettavia eli ei kauheasti "epäpolkuja".

----------


## Juha Jokila

Tuli ajettua viides mtbSeikkailu läpi, tällä kertaa perinnereitillä Pirkantaipaleella. Tarkempia ajatuksia ja kuvia voi katsella tapahtuman omasta säikeestä:
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...03#post2045403

----------


## Juice

Olitko täkäläisiä, joka tulit minua "vastaan" Ispoisten hiihtomajan takana.
Tuntomerkkisi ovat, oranssi fillari ja ehkä vihreä reppu.

----------


## Yeti

Lähiretkeily kunniaan! Teltta oli alle kaksi kilsaa kotoa.

----------


## bomba

> Lähiretkeily kunniaan! Teltta oli alle kaksi kilsaa kotoa.



Sullakin? Niin meilläkin  :Hymy:

----------


## Mika.t

Hieno video. Kehuja pojalle maastoajosta, näytti menevän hienosti.

Olisiko kiinnostusta ajaa lenkkiä jo keskiviikkona impparista klo 18. En tiiä miten porukat lähtee jussin viettoon mut voipi olla torstaina aika vähän porukkaa. Toki torstainakin saa ajaa =)

----------


## MarkoR

> Hieno video. Kehuja pojalle maastoajosta, näytti menevän hienosti.
> 
> Olisiko kiinnostusta ajaa lenkkiä jo keskiviikkona impparista klo 18. En tiiä miten porukat lähtee jussin viettoon mut voipi olla torstaina aika vähän porukkaa. Toki torstainakin saa ajaa =)



Keskiviikkona ei kerkiä, mutta ajatus oli tulla kyllä paikanpäälle torstaina... Mahtaneeko olla ketään muuta tulossa?

----------


## Tuume

Pakkohan se oli rekisteröityä sellasta kyselemään, että missäs päin Hirvensaloa löytyy näitä pyöräpolkuja? Olin tänään pururadalla kävelemässä ja katselin että täällähän on ilmeisesti polkuja pyörillekin. Missä tarkemmin, miten merkitty, karttalinkkiä? Hirvensalolaisena tunnen alueen joten infoa vaan mistä mihin menee polkuja joita voisi joku päivä vanhalla markettimaasturilla käydä katsomassa. Tiedä jos vaikka maastopyöräily sytyttäisi.  :Hymy:

----------


## artzi

> Pakkohan se oli rekisteröityä sellasta kyselemään, että missäs päin Hirvensaloa löytyy näitä pyöräpolkuja? Olin tänään pururadalla kävelemässä ja katselin että täällähän on ilmeisesti polkuja pyörillekin. Missä tarkemmin, miten merkitty, karttalinkkiä? Hirvensalolaisena tunnen alueen joten infoa vaan mistä mihin menee polkuja joita voisi joku päivä vanhalla markettimaasturilla käydä katsomassa. Tiedä jos vaikka maastopyöräily sytyttäisi.



Maastopyörillä ajetaan kävelijöiden polkuja (kiitos koirille jotka vie palvelijoitaan kävelylle), eikä niitä yleensä ole mitenkään merkattu, mikä on HYVÄ. Merkattuja reittejä voi tietysti myös ajaa, mutta älä mene Ruissaloon, siellä ajaminen on BÄÄÄD! 

Jos siis näet polun, niin sinne vaan pyörällä, mutta ei ihmisten pihoihin. Nykykännyissä toimii gps-ohjelmat, joihin GPX/KML reitin voi ladata. KML aukeaa myös GoogleMap Mobileen, jollei muuta ole. Reittiä ei ole tarkoitus seurata orjallisesti, vaan löytää alkupiste, ajella hiljaa ja kauniisti (?) kunnes eksyy (kävelijöitä pitää aina kovasti varoa, niinkuin muussakin liikenteessä). Kännystä uusi vinkki ja ajoa... 

Täällä joskus jaettu reitti sieltä (siellä on linkki, lukee KML, josta reitin voi tallentaa ja laittaa omaan kännyyn/gps-laitteeseen.

----------


## Lehisj

> Hieno video. Kehuja pojalle maastoajosta, näytti menevän hienosti.
> 
> Olisiko kiinnostusta ajaa lenkkiä jo keskiviikkona impparista klo 18. En tiiä miten porukat lähtee jussin viettoon mut voipi olla torstaina aika vähän porukkaa. Toki torstainakin saa ajaa =)



Onko suunnitelmasi tämänpäiväisestä lenkistä vielä voimassa? Entä onko paikka edelleen sama? Voisin ehkä lähteä mukaan.

----------


## Mika.t

Joo tänään impparista klo 18 lenkuraa.

----------


## Lehisj

No kahtotaahan, josko ilmestyn paikalle.

----------


## Frank

Huomenna ajattelin mennä klo. 18 aikoihin itä-poluille hiukan ajelemaan. Taatusti rauhallista vauhtia, edellisestä maastolenkistä on jo jokunen kuukausi aikaa kun toi bemaxi on vieny kaikki ajovoimat. Isoimmat ylämäet kierretään tai talutetaan (saa ajaakin jos tahtoo). Alamäkiä voidaan ajaa muutamankin kerran. Prisman tolpalta siis kuudelta.

----------


## peruspertti

Saattaisin olla tulossa tolpalle. Viimeisin lenkki viikko sitten tolpalta. Sen jälkeen pyörä(t) pajalla ja vatsatautia. Kevyesti voisi huomenna ajatella ajella. Jäi Tahkon viimeistelyt tekemättä, mutta ei varmaan "ylikunto" ole ongelma  :Vink:

----------


## Pikke

> Huomenna ajattelin mennä klo. 18 aikoihin itä-poluille hiukan ajelemaan. Taatusti rauhallista vauhtia, edellisestä maastolenkistä on jo jokunen kuukausi aikaa kun toi bemaxi on vieny kaikki ajovoimat. Isoimmat ylämäet kierretään tai talutetaan (saa ajaakin jos tahtoo). Alamäkiä voidaan ajaa muutamankin kerran. Prisman tolpalta siis kuudelta.



Mää tulen lenkille Tokavekaran kanssa. Meidänkin ajamiset on suoritettu pelkästään bemaksiradalla, joten hiljaa mennään.

----------


## Juice

Aamulla ( 10 hujakois ) meen ainaki ajelee. Ilalla jos vielä hotsittaa niin saatan tulla
myös silloin. Aamupäivälenkille saa tulla mukaan jos kiinnostaa, vauhti 
porukan mukaan. Ilmoitathan tulostasi tänne tai facee.

----------


## Nelson

Tarkoitus olisi lähteä torstai-iltana porukkalenkille. Jotta menee oikeaan paikkaan, niin on pakko varmistaa: Oliko huominen lenkki siis Prismalta vai Impparista, kun on pariton viikko....

----------


## peruspertti

Prisman tolpalta on käsittääkseni lähdössä "vajaakuntoisten varjolenkki" jos asian nyt näin voi ilmaista vai voiko näinkään. Itseni tähän lokeroon laitan enhän ketään loukkaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Nelson

Oukei, sinne siis!

----------


## peruspertti

Kattelin tuossa Tahkon osallistujalistaa. MTB-Turku taitaa just saada yhden joukkueen kasaan. Tosin 120km ja 180 km matkalaiset saisivat omat joukkueensa  :Hymy:

----------


## Pikke

> Prisman tolpalta on käsittääkseni lähdössä "vajaakuntoisten varjolenkki" jos asian nyt näin voi ilmaista vai voiko näinkään. Itseni tähän lokeroon laitan enhän ketään loukkaa



Erittäin hyvin määritelty! :Leveä hymy:  Sen lisäksi se on myös junnulenkki, koska mun mukaan tuleva tytsy on 14 v.

----------


## Juice

> Huomenna ajattelin mennä klo.  Prisman tolpalta siis kuudelta.



Näin sanoo Mr. Frank

----------


## Pave

> Kattelin tuossa Tahkon osallistujalistaa. MTB-Turku taitaa just saada yhden joukkueen kasaan. Tosin 120km ja 180 km matkalaiset saisivat omat joukkueensa



Suotimella 'Turku' löytyisi jäneksiä periaatteessa kahteen joukkueeseen, Veteranos-Pappa jäisi vielä varalle. Lisäksi ilmeisesti ainakin osasto Ruskolta saatavissa lisävahvistuksia?

----------


## peruspertti

Ei näy meikäläistä sitten tolpalla. Tuli ohjelmanmuutos  :Irvistys:

----------


## Pave

Pakkosatku pitäisi sitkutella tässä joku päivä pois, ihan vaan julkisilla väylillä. Ong jollain muulla vastaavia johannesperversioita mielessä, jos vaikka yhtä matkaa?
Keula tosin ruuttaa ölppiä jarrulle aiheuttaen infernaaleja, mutta kai sillä nyt yhden lenkin, jollen innostu huoltohommiin...

----------


## marmar

> Pakkosatku pitäisi sitkutella tässä joku päivä pois, ihan vaan julkisilla väylillä. Ong jollain muulla vastaavia johannesperversioita mielessä, jos vaikka yhtä matkaa?



Vähän samantapaisia ajatuksia. Nauvossa olisi tarkoitus käydä pyörähtämässä. Starttiajatus on huomenna aamulla noin klo 9 kuusiston mäen päältä (voidaan lähteä myöhemminkin ). Mukaan saa tulla.

Edit. Seuralaiset peruikin matkan, joten pojan kanssa kahdestaan peräpyörällä. Yltiöoptimistinen keskaritavoite ajoajalta  25 km/h

----------


## Frank

En onnistunut hämäämään torstailenkkiläisiä edes väärällä lähtöpuolella, olihan meitä 13 jonossa. Tokavekarakin ajoi vallan mainiosti, ei uskoisi että harvassa ovat maastolenkit.

----------


## Pikke

> Vähän samantapaisia ajatuksia. Nauvossa olisi tarkoitus käydä pyörähtämässä. Starttiajatus on huomenna aamulla noin klo 9 kuusiston mäen päältä (voidaan lähteä myöhemminkin ). Mukaan saa tulla.
> 
> Edit. Seuralaiset peruikin matkan, joten pojan kanssa kahdestaan peräpyörällä. Yltiöoptimistinen keskaritavoite ajoajalta  25 km/h



En voi suositella pyöräilyä Saaristotiellä juhannusruuhkan aikaan, on meinaan sellainen hulabaloo siellä meneillään.

----------


## Matti H

Hyvä lenkki oli. Hitaaksi mainostettu meno oli erinomaisen sujuvaa. Ja Tokavekara ajaa todella hyvin!

Osan porukasta lähdettyä juhannuksen viettoon Lähteenmäestä starttasi_ Lausteen Iloinen Possujuna_ kohti vielä ajamattomia metsäpolkuja. Ajettiin sopivasti ylämäkeä ja nostettiin vähän vauhtia. Oikein reippaaksi vauhti ei kuitenkaan noussut veturin jalkojen kieltäydyttyä lämpeämästä ja takarenkaan jatkaessa sutimista. Tolpalle kuitenkin päästiin takaisin.

Kotimatkalla päätin ajaa vielä hieman polkua. Jostain syystä eksyin umpeenaidattuun talon pihaan ja vasta-ajetulle nurmikolle. Jos on olemassa juhannustaika, jonka mukaan aitaan housunperseestä tarttuneen lihavan spandeximiehen näkeminen tuottaa onnea niin jonkun kannattaa kirmata lottoamaan.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Näin tämän teidän porukkaletkan tänään tullessani autolla Paraisilta. Taisin töötätäkkin ja joitain päitä kääntyi, et moro vaan.

----------


## Pikke

No mä kuulin auton tööttäävän ja käännyin katsomaan, mutten mitään tajunnut tai ehkä olit jo siinä vaiheessa mennyt. Moi vaan!

----------


## Matti H

Jos oltaisiin tiedetty osaston etenevän Kaarinatietä pitkin oltaisiin tietty vastaanotettu se asiaankuuluvin seremonioin.

----------


## marmar

> En voi suositella pyöräilyä Saaristotiellä juhannusruuhkan aikaan, on meinaan sellainen hulabaloo siellä meneillään.



Lautalle saakka pääsee varsin hyvin kevyen liikenteen väylää, kunhan muutamasta tienylityksestä selviää. Lautan jälkeen on tarkoitus kadota varsin nopsaan saaristotieltä jonnekin pikkuteille tai poluille. Peruskartassa oli ohkasta viivaa aika paljon. Keskustaan saakka emme luultavasti mene. 100 täyttyy vähemmälläkin, kun matkalla risteillään paljon pikkuteillä.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Lyhyt videokooste kevätleiriltä: http://youtu.be/poURQcW2cm4

Eipä tullut paljoa kuvattua, mutta laitetaan nyt jakoon kuitenkin.

----------


## peruspertti

Hyvin siitä tunnelmat välittyy vaikkaa lyhyt onkin  :Hymy:

----------


## opheinonen

Onko Mälikkälän lähettyvillä pitkospuita? Pitäisi kehittää tuota ajotaitoa, aika paljonkin. Vai missä olisi hyvä harjoittelupaikka?

----------


## greenman

Pomponrahkalla.

----------


## makkeli

> Onko Mälikkälän lähettyvillä pitkospuita? Pitäisi kehittää tuota ajotaitoa, aika paljonkin. Vai missä olisi hyvä harjoittelupaikka?



Treenaa niin kauan, että Isosuon bussipysäkki menee jalkakosketuksitta molempiin suuntiin. Kerran mulla matka ei oikein millään meinannut edistyä kun en jättänyt ko. kohtaa ennenkuin onnistui.

----------


## Matti H

Pitkosohjeet:

- katse reilusti eteenpäin, ei etupyörään
- sopiva vaihde ja riittävä vauhti
- kädet rentona, älä purista kahvoja
- takajarrun käyttö tasapainon hallinnassa
- mutkat ajetaan ulkokurvista
- rengas mahtuu uppoamaan aika paljon itseään kapeampaan väliin, aja lankunvaihdot huolella

Suo on pehmeä, putoaminen sattuu harvoin ja märät kamppeet kuivaa! Reeniä vaan!

----------


## TeKu

Lankunvaihtoa ei kannata tehdä pikkuhiljaa lankulta toiselle siirtymällä vaan ainakin itse teen sen ennemmin ihan kunnon käännöksellä eli ajaa selkeästi joko vasenta tai oikeaa puuta pitkin, eikä arpoile siinä keskivaiheilla. Pikkuhiljaa siirtymällä renkaan uppoamismahdollisuus lankkujen väliin kasvaa ja jos lankut ovat eri korkeudella, niin pikkuhiljaa siirtymällä myös jompi kumpi rengas saattaa jäädä "kynnyksen" taakse liukumaan.

----------


## Matti H

> Lankunvaihtoa ei kannata tehdä pikkuhiljaa lankulta toiselle siirtymällä vaan ainakin itse teen sen ennemmin ihan kunnon käännöksellä eli ajaa selkeästi joko vasenta tai oikeaa puuta pitkin, eikä arpoile siinä keskivaiheilla. Pikkuhiljaa siirtymällä renkaan uppoamismahdollisuus lankkujen väliin kasvaa ja jos lankut ovat eri korkeudella, niin pikkuhiljaa siirtymällä myös jompi kumpi rengas saattaa jäädä "kynnyksen" taakse liukumaan.



Juuri näin.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Matin Turun ympäriajosta oma videokooste antamaan juhannusinspiraatiota.
http://youtu.be/UcjqoE9PFqI

----------


## Pave

Rengas uppoaa väliin, jonne vanne mahtuu.
 Ja 28 mm rengas menee jo TOSI kapeaan rakoon, MOT.  :Vink:

----------


## Pave

JJ-Productionsilla näemmä vauhti päällä näin juhannuksena!  :Leveä hymy: 

Pitäisi ilmeisesti käydä ajamassa enemmän, kun oli Turun kierron rainassa polkuja, joita en tunnistanut lainkaan...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Matti H

Hyvä JJ! Jotenkin oli kärsivän näköstä porukkaa kiertoleffan loppupuolella.

----------


## timppi

> Matin Turun ympäriajosta oma videokooste antamaan juhannusinspiraatiota.
> http://youtu.be/UcjqoE9PFqI



Sun videoissa on jotenkin todella hyvä tärinänpoisto. Onko tuo kameran ominaisuus vai joku editointikikka?

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Sun videoissa on jotenkin todella hyvä tärinänpoisto. Onko tuo kameran ominaisuus vai joku editointikikka?



Molemmat. Kamerassa on optinen kuvanvakain ja pidän kameraa kädessä ajaessakin. Valmis video vakautetaan vielä laskennallisesti, laiska kun olen, yhdessä pötkössä.

----------


## marmar

> En voi suositella pyöräilyä Saaristotiellä juhannusruuhkan aikaan, on meinaan sellainen hulabaloo siellä meneillään.



Varoituksista huolimatta ajoimme lenkin. Ei mitään hämminkiä. Aamun lähtö takasi ilmeisesti ajon rauhallisten ja harkintakyvyn säilyttäneiden autojen seassa. Ainostaan yhden täyden lossin autot ehti ajaa ohi. Toisen setin kohdalla olimme evästauolla ja ennen kolmatta nauvossa. Väliajat tie täysin autio. Liikenne paraisten lossilta nauvoon oli käytännössä 1-suuntaista, minkä ansiosta kaikki autot ohitti todella kaukaa. Lähin taisi mennä yli 2 metrin sivusuuntaisella marginaalilla. Takaisin risteilimme pikkuteitä ja kauniita metsäpolkuja. 112 km, josta yli 10 maastossa. Takaisin tullessa oli sen näköistä porukkaa lauttajonossa, että en haluaisi olla samaan aikaan liikenteessä. Helle ja tuntien odotus oli selvästi kiristänyt joidenkin pinnan äärimmilleen. Sentään meidän yhdistelmä sai hymyn useimpien huulille. Peräpyörät  taitaa  olla suht harvinaisia, kun lossin kansimieskään ei ollut koskaan nähnyt.

----------


## Pihvi

Sunnuntai-iltalenkki starttaa tänään Kaarinan lukiolta klo 19. Ajetaan 2-3h ja kierrellään Kuusiston polkuja eli maasturia siis alle. Paikoin on metsää hakattu, joten tunkkaustakuu.

----------


## greenman

Jaa jaa. Jaksaiskohan sitä vielä ennen tahkoo?

----------


## Pave

Oli Pakko.

----------


## Pave

Bua-hah, mitäs jätti kakkospyöränsä vartioimatta jussina...  :Vink:

----------


## Ulla

Mit vit, pakkosinkulointi?

----------


## greenman

Heh. Täydellinen käytännön pila.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Matti H

Stemmi tarttis kääntää vielä oikeinpäin.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Tarttiskohan joku viimesen päälle huollettua Nicolai Helius FR:ää? Sopiva noin 175 senttiselle.

----------


## Manninen

Kävin tänään hiukan ulkoiluttamassa Salsaa,tarkoitus oli ajaa pidempi lenkki poluilla.Lopulta ongelmaksi muodostui se että en tiennyt enempää polkuja!!!Pitäis varmaan tehdä jotain tälle "tietämättömyydelle".Etenkin Impivaaran ja lentokentän alueelta(ja mitä kaikkea sillä suunnalla onkaan)olisi mukava oppia uusia reittejä.Varmaan olisi syytä ilmestyä jollekkin porukkalenkille.?.
Sain sentään nytkin haalittua siirtymineen 110km,lisääkin olis ollut mukava ajaa...

----------


## Juice

> Jaa jaa. Jaksaiskohan sitä vielä ennen tahkoo?



Täytyy jaksaa, saavuttiin iltapäivällä Vuokattiin ja täällä on aika hemasevia polkuja.

----------


## kijas

> Kävin tänään hiukan ulkoiluttamassa Salsaa,tarkoitus oli ajaa pidempi lenkki poluilla.Lopulta ongelmaksi muodostui se että en tiennyt enempää polkuja!!!Pitäis varmaan tehdä jotain tälle "tietämättömyydelle".Etenkin Impivaaran ja lentokentän alueelta(ja mitä kaikkea sillä suunnalla onkaan)olisi mukava oppia uusia reittejä.Varmaan olisi syytä ilmestyä jollekkin porukkalenkille.?.
> Sain sentään nytkin haalittua siirtymineen 110km,lisääkin olis ollut mukava ajaa...



Ootko se manninen joka ajeli valkosella commencalilla esim. aluecupin maastokisoissa? Luulen et mul ois yks sulle mieluinen alue jemmassa.

----------


## Ulla

Vaihteet on iskostuneet syvälle aivoihin. Ehdin kokeilemaan sinkulaa illalla kotikadulla ja heti kadenssin noustua sormet näprää olemattomia vipuja.

----------


## greenman

Varovasti noitten sinkula juttujen kanssa. Se lähtee helposti lapikkaasta. Kohta alkaa talli täyttyä kaiken maailman epäpyöristä.

----------


## Manninen

> Ootko se manninen joka ajeli valkosella commencalilla esim. aluecupin maastokisoissa? Luulen et mul ois yks sulle mieluinen alue jemmassa.



Joo sama ukko.Commencalin pistin kiertoon viime kesänä ja nyt ajellu vaan Salsalla,siis silloin kun olen jotain ajellut...

----------


## pilot

Onko huomenna (keskiviikkona)*halukkaita lähtemään lenkille itäharjun prisman tolpalta klo 14:30 luolavuoren suuntaan? Vauhti rauhallinen paitsi alamäissä.*Olen kerran käynyt noissa maastoissa polkemassa, niin olisi kiva, jos joku lähtisi "oppaaksi"

----------


## jannevaro

Sanokaapas asiantuntijat kumpi koko kannattaa ottaa 173cm naisen jolla on pituuten n'hden pitkähköt jalat 85-86cm? Tarjolla olisi täpäriä 17" ja 19" naisten mallina. Ite ajattelisin että pienempi parempi, mutta vaimolle tulevasta pyörästä pitäisi olla vähän varmempi. Pyörä siis ois tää: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k18...-diva-125.html

----------


## Teemu

En tiedä, eroaako naisten mallit jotenkin erityisesti miesten malleista, mutta itse pitkähkö jalkaisena 175cm kuskina olen aina ajanut 17" täpäreillä. Sanoisin, että ehdottomasti 17", jos ei geometriassa ole jotain täysin poikkeuksellista.

----------


## jannevaro

Geometrioista:
Naisten 17": satulaputki 430, pituus 576, emäputki 140
Miesten 16": satulaputki 415, pituus 565, emäp 120
Miesten 18": satulaputki 460, pituus 588, emä 130

Miehille ei ole 17" mutta kyllä tuo vastaa aika lailla samoja suhteita, paitsi emäputken korkeus. Eli oma mielipide olisi entistä vahvemmin 17" kannalla.

----------


## Pave

19" vaakapituus 593mm; menee jo todella race-raceksi lyhytselkäiselle 173 cm kuskille, jos nyt enää edes yltää... Lyhyempi ehdottomasti, jollei ole erityisiä perversioita esim. erikoisen slämmättyihin pyöriin tjsp.

Vertailun vuoksi mulla on pituutta 181 cm, koipi taisi olla 84 (?) ja maastureiden vaakapituus n. 600 mm on passeli nopeampaan ajoon, vähän lyhyempi mukavuuspainotteiseen cruisailuun.

----------


## jannevaro

Kiitokst kommenteista. Eiköhän tämä ole selvä asia.

----------


## makkeli

Mun mielestä sopiva koko olisi:
satulaputki 460
pituus 565
emäputki 140

Eli olisi ostettava 3 fillaria ja alettava hitsaushommiin.  :Hymy:

----------


## kijas

> Joo sama ukko.Commencalin pistin kiertoon viime kesänä ja nyt ajellu vaan Salsalla,siis silloin kun olen jotain ajellut...



Mennään joku päivä lenkille. Viikonlopun suunnitelmat on vähän auki ja ne vaikuttaa olennaisesti siihen meenkö esim. huomen lenkille mut ens viikol viimestään vois mennä. Oon koko viikon vapaa!

----------


## sanaksenaho

Illan päälle kun vähän "viileämpää" tulee niin olen valmis lyllerryttämään läskiä jossain ala-lemu - kaarina akselilla tai vaikka itäharju - littoinen akselilla jos joku haluaa lähteä opastamaan ja neuvomaan niin ilomielin otan seuraa vastaan! Lähtöaika ei ole niin nuuka.. 
Muussa tapauksessa eksyilen itekseen.

----------


## Sti

Tahkopohdiskelua:

Tein tänään autosiirtymän TKU-Nilsiä ja tulin just testilenkiltä (se lyhkäsin mahdollinen). Reitti on tosi hyvässä kunnossa ja sen verran kova, että tuskin ennustettu huominen ukkoskuuro pystyy sitä viimevuotisen kaltaiseksi velliksi muuttamaan.

Mutta kuski on kyllä arvoitus- joskus Peipon kanssa lenkillä vitsailtu kesäflunssa lunasti ennusteen ja 1,5vkoa on tuntunut, kuin rintakehän päällä istuisi elefantti. Tämä huomioon ottaen fillari kulki yllättävän hyvin.

Sitten se suurin mutta: loppulaskun alaosassa kammet lopetti suosiolla eteenpäin pyörimisen. Vapaalla fillari rullas eteenpäin, mutta polkemalla ei. Asunnolla kun kiekon otti irti ja laitto pyörimään, niin käsissä tuntu sellanen tasanen rohina. Kiekko takaisin fillariin ja kammetkin alko pyörii.

Eli sanokaapa viisaammat, koitanko löytää vielä ennen lauantaita jonkun ystävällisen sedän, joka kattoo mikä napaa vaivaa vai starttanko tolla ja se kestää jos kestää? DNS on toki kanssa mahdollinen, jos flunssa otti nokkiinsa tämän päiväisestä.

Tulipahan jaariteltua.

----------


## SuperD

^ viime vuonna siellä oli jonkun paikallisen fillariverstaan jamppa tekemässä viime hetken huoltotöitä halukkaille (maksua vastaan tietty). Mutta on sulla tässä pari päivää aikaa ratkoa vapaaratas/napaongelmaa, eiköhän fillarin ehdi ajokuntoon saada. Tsekkaa lähin Spessu kauppa ja utele niiltä josko löytyy DT Swissiin(?) tarvittavia sisuskaluja.

----------


## Pave

'_Kuten maastossakin varmaan tiedetään, Myllyn pyöräilyn tapahtumapaikkana on tänä vuonna Hämähäkkitontti Itäisellä Rantakadulla Turussa. Olisi hienoa saada mahdollisimman paljon pyöräilyyn liittyviä aktiviteetteja sunnuntaina 18.8.  tapahtumapaikalle siksi ajaksi, kun pyöräilijät ovat reitillä klo 10-11 jälkeen. Olisiko MTB Turku kiinnostunut esittelemään maastopyöriään ja vastaamaan epäilemättä lukuisiin yleisökysymyksiin tapahtumapaikalla? Hienointa olisi, jos paikalle saisi rakennettua joitakin esteitä, joiden yli maastopyöräilijät menisivät näytöstyyliin._'

Tuli taas tuollainen kysely...

 Olisiko joku kiinnostunut edustamaan MTB-Turkua, sillä osasto Yli-Maaria ei ole tuolloin käytettävissä?
Multa saa tarvittavat yhteystiedot yms...

----------


## Frank

Se olis torstai ja torstailenkki tolpalta. Kuumaa, kosteaa ja hikistä, juomaa tarpeeksi mukaan.

----------


## mijura

> Se olis torstai ja torstailenkki tolpalta. Kuumaa, kosteaa ja hikistä, juomaa tarpeeksi mukaan.



Olikohan Tahkon lähtijöitä tulossa tolpalle hakemaan alkulämpöjä? Itsellä olisi yli kolmeen viikkoon ensimmäiset kunnon ajelut jos pääsen tolpalle.

----------


## bomba

> '_Kuten maastossakin varmaan tiedetään, Myllyn pyöräilyn tapahtumapaikkana on tänä vuonna Hämähäkkitontti Itäisellä Rantakadulla Turussa. Olisi hienoa saada mahdollisimman paljon pyöräilyyn liittyviä aktiviteetteja sunnuntaina 18.8.  tapahtumapaikalle siksi ajaksi, kun pyöräilijät ovat reitillä klo 10-11 jälkeen. Olisiko MTB Turku kiinnostunut esittelemään maastopyöriään ja vastaamaan epäilemättä lukuisiin yleisökysymyksiin tapahtumapaikalla? Hienointa olisi, jos paikalle saisi rakennettua joitakin esteitä, joiden yli maastopyöräilijät menisivät näytöstyyliin._'
> 
> Tuli taas tuollainen kysely...
> 
>  Olisiko joku kiinnostunut edustamaan MTB-Turkua, sillä osasto Yli-Maaria ei ole tuolloin käytettävissä?
> Multa saa tarvittavat yhteystiedot yms...



Perustuuko täysin vapaaehtoisuuteen, vai saadaanko vastineeksi vaikka muutama osallistumisoikeus ensi vuoden ajoon?

----------


## qwertyy

Moi, pari kysymystä noviisilta. Eli pitääkö tänne MTB turkuun jotenkin liittyä että pääsee mukaan porukkalenkeille? Ja kuinka kovakuntosta porukkaa noilla lenkeillä on, onko lenkit liian raskaita alottelijalle?

----------


## Mika.t

> Moi, pari kysymystä noviisilta. Eli pitääkö tänne MTB turkuun jotenkin liittyä että pääsee mukaan porukkalenkeille? Ja kuinka kovakuntosta porukkaa noilla lenkeillä on, onko lenkit liian raskaita alottelijalle?



Ei tarvitse liittyä. Torstailenkit soveltuu ainakin kaikille. Sinne mukaan vaan. Eli tänään itäharjun prismalta starttaa klo 18

----------


## Frank

Mukaan vaan. Kannattaa mainita että on ekaa kertaa porukkalenkillä, muistetaan sitten käydä hiukan sääntöjä läpi ennen lähtöä. Vauhti sovitetaan hitaimman mukaan ja ketään ei jätetä. Tänään ajetaan erityisen hiljaa kun keuhkotautijaosto on mukana, ehkä jopa joutuu vetämään  :Vink:

----------


## Pikke

Ja tänäänkin ajetaan hiljaa, koska mä tulen mukaan. Noinniinku tiedoksi etukäteen...

Muox: No höhkele, toinen keuhkovammainen oli nopeampi...

----------


## artzi

Koska joku on siirtänyt kuvarastin jonnekin... pitänee huomenna käydä tarkistamassa 2.5 km pitkä luontopolku joka on maksanut 110000 eeroa... josta puolet EU-rahaa... 

Pitääkö tuoda pari neulasta sinne hämähäkki-tontille?

----------


## Frank

Olipas aivan LOISTAVA torstailenkki, iso kiitos vetäjälle. Keuhkovammajaosto kiittää  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ulla

Tuota, se maastopyöräilyn esittely 18.8. on varmasti ajateltu talkootyöksi meidän itsemme hyväksi, ei vastaavissa tilaisuuksissa ikinä ole ollut palkkioita tarjolla. Eihän Myllyn pyöräilyä järjestävä taho hyödy mitenkään meidän läsnäolosta. Jos ajatellaan että pitäisi levittää maastopyöräilyn ilosanomaa niin se tapahtuu kohteliaalla käytöksellä tuolla poluilla, ei taas yhdellä asvaltilla seisoskeluun hukatulla päivällä.

Mutta jos joku sinne Hämähäkkitontille ehtii niin ei kun vuan!

----------


## bomba

> Tuota, se maastopyöräilyn esittely 18.8. on varmasti ajateltu talkootyöksi meidän itsemme hyväksi, ei vastaavissa tilaisuuksissa ikinä ole ollut palkkioita tarjolla. Eihän Myllyn pyöräilyä järjestävä taho hyödy mitenkään meidän läsnäolosta. Jos ajatellaan että pitäisi levittää maastopyöräilyn ilosanomaa niin se tapahtuu kohteliaalla käytöksellä tuolla poluilla, ei taas yhdellä asvaltilla seisoskeluun hukatulla päivällä.



Olen vähän eri mieltä tuosta hyötymisestä. Rahastahan ne tapahtuman järjestää, ja kaikki lisäohjelma on tietty plussaa heille. Tukijoukot viihtyy paremmin ja muutenkin on isompi meininki. Siksi tuntuu oudolta mennä tekemään talkootyönä jotain, mistä puhtaasti kaupallinen toimija korjaa hyödyn.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Olen bomban kanssa samoilla linjoilla. On hieman ärsyttävää, kun tälläiset rahankeräystapahtumat hankkii tulonsa talkoolaisten selkänahasta. Toki jos tykkää esiintyä, niin kyllä sitäkin saa tehdä ilmiseksi. On vaan jäänyt sellainen mielikuva, että aiemmissa tapauksissa on tehty kovastikkin työtä onnistumisen eteen, mutta silti päivä on "hukattu asfaltilla seisoskeluun", kun ei niitä kiinnostuneta ole ollut ruuhkaksi asti. No, joka tapauksessa paikalle vaan, jos homma kiinnostaa.

----------


## TANUKI

Eilisellä torstailenkillä oli ajeltiin Luolavuoren maastoissa ja juttua taisi olla videosta missä ajetaan ne pahat paikat, aika näppärästi kaveri hyppää siitä cappi-hyppyristä http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEFn8NN8_WI.

----------


## makkeli

> Eilisellä torstailenkillä oli ajeltiin Luolavuoren maastoissa ja juttua taisi olla videosta missä ajetaan ne pahat paikat, aika näppärästi kaveri hyppää siitä cappi-hyppyristä http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEFn8NN8_WI.



Peräjoukoissa oli puhe tästä videosta, jossa on hiukan laajempaa otantaa. Molemmat gäpit ja kalliojyrkänne.

----------


## Ulla

Noh, kysyn kun avaan taas maanantaina tietokoneen, että onko maastopyöräilyä esittelemään tulevien mahdollista saada jotain kompensaatiota menetetystä vapaa-ajasta.

Ajakaa tahkoajat hyvin! Paarmoja ja hellettä on täällä Kuopiossakin.

----------


## jannevaro

Ei Turun urheiluliiton pyöräilyjaosto ole (puhtaasti) kaupallinen toimija. Tietysti tuo Mylly on seuran varainkeruuta, mutta ei sitä tehdä rahan takia ja hyötyjinä on ainakin välillisesti kaikki pyöräilijät.

----------


## Matti H

Aerobarit maasturissa siirtymiä varten on menneen talven lumia. Tahkolla ajetaan kädet liukuputkilla. Varmana paranee keskari!

----------


## MTB 50+

TuUL pyöräilyjaos on yleishyödyllinen yhdistys. Myllyn mahdollinen tuotto menee jaoksen pyörittämiseen ja pyöräilyn edistämiseen. ei meistä toimitsujoistakaan kukaan saa tuloja näistä hommista. Talkoilla mennään. Yhdistys ja seuratoiminnan pyörittäminen tuottaa varmasti yleistä hyvää.

----------


## Juha Jokila

No, mulle on ollut aina epäselvää kuka Myllyn pyöräilyä pyörittää. Joskus sitä palstalla kyselinkin, mutten saanut vastausta. Jotenkin kuvittelin, että joku muu kaupallinen taho olisi ollut rahan pyörittäjänä, mutta hyvä näin, jos TuUL näkee vaivan ja hyötyy siitä, kuten normaalissa seuratoiminnassa on ollut tapana.

----------


## bomba

Oli muuten sama asia epäselvä itsellenikin. Minäkään en tiennyt taustalla olevan ja rahat keräävän TuUL, vaan oletin että taustalla on jonkun muun iso bisnes. Juhaa kompaten, hyvä näin. Pahoitteluni puutteelliseen tietoon pohjautuvasta kommentoinnista. Talkootyö aatteen vuoksi on ihan eri asia kuin talkootyö jonkun ulkopuolisen taloudelliseksi hyödyksi.

----------


## Ulla

Ja minä olen väsynyt talkootyöhön aatteen vuoksi, en usko että sitä kautta on tullut tai tulee jatkossakaan yhtään uutta harrastajaa.

----------


## MTB 50+

TuUL  käytti Paavo Nurmi Sportsia  järjestäjänä  vuoteen  2012 saakka.  PNS  totesi, ettei  pyöräilytapahtuman järjestäminen ole  heille  taloudellisesti  kannattavaa ja  nyt  koko järjestestely on TuUL:n pyöräilllyjaoksella.  Kauppakeskus  Mylly osallistuu tapahtumaan sponssorituella.  Koska  nämä kuviot olivat minullekin epäselviä  kymmnen vuotta  sitten, menin mukaan toimintaan.

Siis  koko homma  pyörii talkoovoimin.

Maastopyöräilyn esitteliminen Hämähäkkitontilla  Myllyn aikana toisi ainakin näkyvyyttä lajille. Positiivinen julkisuus  on lajille aina  hyväksi, vaikka  se  ei  yhtään uutta  harrastajaa lajiin toisikaan.

Vapaaehtoistyöt ovat kyllä tekijälleen välillä kovasti turhauttavia, mutta  niillä  on suuri merkitys. Yksikään urheiluseura, pelastuslaitos,  maanpuolustusjärjestö, partiojärjestö, opiskeliyhdistys tms. ei toimi  ilman vapaaehtoistyötä.
Pyöräilynharrastajiksi on tullut  paljon väkeä  erilaisten vapaaehtoistöiden avulla ja kautta. Tunnen ihan henkilökohtaisesti  monta mukaantullutta.

Viime  torstaina  katselin maantieporukkalenkkiä, joka sekin pyörii talkoovoimin. Mukana  oli  yli 50 kuskia, ja ryhmä piti jakaa kahteen. Olihan se  hieno tunne, kun  muut  liikkujat  kannustivat meitä jaryhmät  etenivät   tyylikkäästi.
Tai eilen Tahkolla. Iso määrä porukkaa  ajamassa  ja  viettämässä  aikaa yhdessä maastopyöräilyn merkeissä  kaukana kaikesta. Tuokin pyöri pitkälti talkoilla, vaikka  on jo kooltaan sen verran iso, että se jotain tuottaakin.

Siispä  yritetään pitää talkootyöt arvossaan, osallistua  niihin ja olla positivisia.

----------


## Ulla

Heh, Savon Sanomien Tahkojutun kuvissa pelkkiä turkulaisia (tai ainakin hyvin läheltä Turkua)  :Hymy:

----------


## Immo Laine

Taitaa olla Savon paperiversiossa nuo kuvat, kun en ainakaan nettisivujen kuvista löytänyt.

Sen sijaa aikaisempaan talkoo-keskusteluun viitaten, panin merkille Savon Sanomien nettisivujen Urheilu-osaston, jossa peräkkäin oli Jokeriuutinen ja Tahko MTB. Mikä nyt siten on urheilua, mikä talkoita, mikä liiketoimintaa...

Vapaaehtoistyötä tai liiketoiminaa, aivan sama: bmx-racing on mahtavaa!  :Vink:

----------


## Matti H

Suuret kiitokset koko Tahkoporukalle! Kuten aina, aivan mahtavaa ja yksi kesän kohokohdista.

Aamun aikainen lähtö oli ittele yllättävän jees, homma muuttui tuskaiseksi vasta helvetillisessä kuumuudessa, massalähdön porukoiden seassa luoviessa. Ajomatkaa tuli vain 120 km, jonka jälkeen kaarsin mökille. Vielä tuntuu täysin perustellulta ratkaisulta, mutta aika tekee tehtävänsä. Ehkä. Tulipa kokeiltua tätäkin, eikä ollu viimeinen kerta. Ehkäpä pyöräilyä kannattaa reenata pyöräillen... ja lähteä sinkulalla!?!

Moni MTB-Turkulainen ajoi todella hyvin. Greenman tietty ainoana 180 km suorittajana, Fillaristi, SuperD, Hullukoira, Aki, Janne R ja Pekka hoitivat tyylikkäästi itselleen buffit keskipitkältä ja 60 kilsalla ainakin Peruspertti ja LehisJ(?) paransivat aikaansa roimasti. Onnittelut näille, listasta unohtuneille ja kaikille muillekin tutuille ja tuntemattomammille ittensä ylittäjille!

----------


## opheinonen

> Pitkosohjeet:
> 
> - katse reilusti eteenpäin, ei etupyörään
> - sopiva vaihde ja riittävä vauhti
> - kädet rentona, älä purista kahvoja
> - takajarrun käyttö tasapainon hallinnassa
> - mutkat ajetaan ulkokurvista
> - rengas mahtuu uppoamaan aika paljon itseään kapeampaan väliin, aja lankunvaihdot huolella
> 
> Suo on pehmeä, putoaminen sattuu harvoin ja märät kamppeet kuivaa! Reeniä vaan!

----------


## Lehisj

> Moni MTB-Turkulainen ajoi todella hyvin. Greenman tietty ainoana 180 km suorittajana, Fillaristi, SuperD, Hullukoira, Aki, Janne R ja Pekka hoitivat tyylikkäästi itselleen buffit keskipitkältä ja 60 kilsalla ainakin Peruspertti ja LehisJ(?) paransivat aikaansa roimasti. Onnittelut näille, listasta unohtuneille ja kaikille muillekin tutuille ja tuntemattomammille ittensä ylittäjille!



Kiitos Matti onnitteluista! Haluan myös tässä yhteydessä mainita vaimoni Pian upean suorituksen Tahkon 60 kilsalla. Renkaan puhkeamisen jälkeenkin aika reilusti alle 5 tuntia ja Henkan jälkeen käsitääkseni toiseksi paras MTB-Turun sijoitus (6.) omassa sarjassaan. Hänethän voidaan myös laskea viime viikon torstain varjolenkin jälkeen MTB-Turkulaiseksi!

----------


## Matti H

Varjolenkki oli siis mitä parhainta täsmätreeniä! Onnittelut! Samoin unohtui mainita eräitä hienosti 25 km suorittaneita tulevia täysmatkan kiertäjiä.

Silminnäkijähavainnon mukaan Henkka tuli loppulaskun alas "kuin luoti". Taitaa ensi kerralla mennä alle kahden ja puolen tunnin, nythän jäi piirun päälle. On se kova.

p.s. Paranemisia, toivottavasti pääset kohta takaisin pyörän päälle. Ellet jo ole käynyt lenkillä...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Teemu

Oli kyllä mukava reissu. Kiitoksia kaikille seurasta, järjestelyistä yms.
Ajon keskeytyminen renkaan hajoamisen vuoksi **tuttaa vieläkin niin paljon, että meinaa happi loppua. Jos nyt jotain positiivista pitää keksiä, niin ekan kierroksen aika oli mukava yllätys itselleni, mutta vaikeapa tässä nyt on siitä riemuita.

----------


## joujal

> Ja minä olen väsynyt talkootyöhön aatteen vuoksi, en usko että sitä kautta on tullut tai tulee jatkossakaan yhtään uutta harrastajaa.



Enpä odottanut, että ajatus maastopyöräilyn näyttävästä esittelemisestä Turun Urheiluliiton talkootyönä järjestettävässä pyöräilytapahtumassa synnyttäisikin keskustelua eri tahojen hyötymisestä ja saamatta jäävistä vapaa-ajan korvauksista. Olisin päinvastoin odottanut, että lajin taitajat haluaisivat esittää ylpeinä osaamistaan ja jakaa tietoa lajistaan niin nööseille kuin epäuskoisillekin. Ehkä tämmöinen on nykymaailmassa pölyttynyttä idealismia. Uskoisin kuitenkin, että pyöräilyn monipuolinen esitteleminen hyödyttää erityisesti pyöräilyä sen kaikissa muodoissa. Jos saamme aikaan näyttävän tapahtuman, se hyödyttää myös Turkua matkailukaupunkina. Se hyödyttää ehkä myös pyörien ja pyörätarvikkeiden kauppaa. Pyöräilytapahtuman julkisuus voi omalta osaltaan vähentää pyöräilyyn kohdistuvia ennakkoluuloja ja negatiivisia asenteita pyöräilijöistä liikenteessä ja toisaalta opettaa pyöräilijöille huomaavaista asennetta liikenteessä. Eikä ole mahdotonta, etteikö joku nöösipoika tai -tyttö innostuisi, että tuohan on jännää, haluaisin kokeilla itsekin. Meidän talkoolaisten saama paras hyöty olisi se, että työmme tuloksena suuri joukko pyöräilijöitä saisi yhden päivän hienon liikuntaelämyksen runsaine kannustuksineen ja muu yleisö kiinnostavan sunnuntaipäivän tapahtuman kotikaupunkimme Turun sydämessä. Se siirtäisi meitä hivenen kohti todellista pyöräilykulttuurimaata.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Enpä odottanut, että ajatus maastopyöräilyn näyttävästä esittelemisestä Turun Urheiluliiton talkootyönä järjestettävässä pyöräilytapahtumassa synnyttäisikin keskustelua eri tahojen hyötymisestä ja saamatta jäävistä vapaa-ajan korvauksista.



Provoatko nyt tahallasi? Teksteistä käy hyvin selväksi, että tapahtuman järjestäjästä on ollut epäselvyyttä. Mylly = kauppakeskus ja paavonurmisports="ei taloudellisesti kannattavaa", ja vasta nyt seuran järjestämä. Ei ihme, että on epäselvää. Melko kalliit osallistumismaksut ja luvattuja valokuvia on aiempina vuosina peräänhuudeltu tälläkin foorumilla. Säästyyhän siinä rahaa, kun jättää turhat lupaukset hoitamatta, motiivi?

Mulla on myös 20 vuoden kokemus seuratyöstä, talkoista, vapaaehtoisuudesta ja muuten vaan huvin vuoksi järjestetyistä tapahtumista. Mitään todellista hyötyä itselle ei niistä ole ollut. Yhtään kaveria ei ole jäänyt mukaan pitemmäksi aikaa, useimmat hakee vain itselleen maksimi hyödyn ja lähtevät muihin harrastuksiin/tapahtumiin. Siinä kun viidennet uudet tyypit tulee tekemään tuttavuutta edellisten aina häivyttyä, niin ei jaksa enää. Ihan sama onko pyöräilijöitä 50 tai 60 Turussa. 

Tärkeintä koko hommassa on, että juuri se mitä tehdään ja mihin aika kuluu, on tekijälleen mukavaa. Jos olet maastopyöräilijä, niin ajetaan, mitä pitempään ja mitä raskaampi reitti, sitä parempi. Joskus kun siirryin sissistä sissikurssien johtajaksi, niin meni monta vuotta ennen kuin tajusin järjestää hommat niin, että pääsin takaisin sissihommiin metsään omallanikin kurssilla. Jos joku muu hyötyy mun omasta hauskanpidosta, niin se ei haittaa tietenkään, mutta outoa on ihmetellä miksei löydy motiivia ilmaistyöhön tässä läpeensä hinnoitellussa yhteiskunnassa. Kuin pisteenä i:n päällä jouduin maksamaan edellisen kurssin maksun 40 €, että sain viedä suunnistusrastit muutaman tuntemattoman sissikurssilaisen iloksi ja kouluttaa vähän pommien räjäyttelyä. Että niin helvetisti on sekin vapaaehtoistyö hyödyttänyt pitkän päälle.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Tahkoajille kiitokset seurasta, kannustuksesta, kehuista yms sekä onnitteluja hyvistä suorituksista oman ja muiden mökkien polkijoille. Pahoittelut henkisiä ja/tai fyysisiä kolauksia kokeneille. Ens kerralla sitten... 

*Seuraava ohjelmanumero MTB Green Racen uudistettuun reittiin tutustuminen huomenna tiistaina kello 17, Pollin Piha, Taivassalo. Yksityiskohtia viilataan vielä ja katsotaan saadaanko joku opas vai ei. Toinen kierros starttaa aikaisintaan kello 18 ja saa liittyä seuraan myös silloin.*

----------


## Ulla

Jee. Olin jo päättänyt, että tänä kesänä en osallistu mihinkään kisaan, mutta tuo Tahkon sivusta seuraaminen, oih. Ehkä Syötteestä voisi nautiskella pitkän kaavan mukaan, vaikka maastossa olen ajanut viimeksi muistaakseni varmasti JJ:n kevätleirillä. Pitkä kaava ei siis tarkoita pitkää matkaa vaan pitkää aikaa. Ehkä. Oliko siis kimppamajoitusta suunniteltuna, varattuna?

----------


## bomba

> Jee. Olin jo päättänyt, että tänä kesänä en osallistu mihinkään kisaan, mutta tuo Tahkon sivusta seuraaminen, oih. Ehkä Syötteestä voisi nautiskella pitkän kaavan mukaan, vaikka maastossa olen ajanut viimeksi muistaakseni varmasti JJ:n kevätleirillä. Pitkä kaava ei siis tarkoita pitkää matkaa vaan pitkää aikaa. Ehkä. Oliko siis kimppamajoitusta suunniteltuna, varattuna?



Kyllä ainakin minä olen lähdössä sinne. Käsittääkseni muitakin pitäisi olla tulossa. Mutta mitenkäs on majoituksen laita, onko jollakulla homma hoidossa?

----------


## Mika.t

Syöte on myllakin varovasti mielessä ollu. Hiukan houkuttais mut ja mut. Huomenna sitten joukolla taivassaloon. Mä voin ottaa yhden kyytiin jos kauniisti pyytää :-)

----------


## Ulla

Toistan itseäni: Syöte oli viime vuonna mahtava.  :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Hoitelin vielä varmituksia Green Raceen tutustumiseen. Eka lähtö Pollin pihasta huomenna tiistaina kello 17, toinen kierros noin kello 18, mahdollisesti lisäkierroksiakin. Vauhti rauhallinen - reitti suht tekninen. Ratamestariryhmästä tullee opas mukaan. Tervetuloa kaikille - siihen aikaan kun sopii.

----------


## joujal

Minä olen pyöräilytapahtumien järjestämisessä täydellinen noviisi, mukana nyt ensimmäistä kertaa, joten suokaa anteeksi te talkootyön järjestämisessä turhautuneet tämä naiivi innokkuuteni. Olen ollut aikaisemmin vain talkootyömiehenä liikennevahtina, joten ei ole ollut paljon odotuksia eikä pettymyksiä, joskin ihan hauskaa. Nyt tällä talkooporukalla on valta ja vastuu ja tulos voi olla parhaassa tapauksessa hieno tapahtuma tai pahimmassa tapauksessa säälittävä yritelmä. Mutta jos löytyy muita yhtä naiivin innostuksen vallassa olevia, niin voitaisiin yrittää yhdessä.

----------


## Toni Lund

Kiitokset vielä Tahkoporukalle. Hauskaa oli ja reissun sosiaalinen puoli onnistui enemmän kuin hyvin. 

Oma suoritukseni oli sen sijaan surkeaa räpeltämistä. Vajaan kolmen kuukauden reenitauon jälkeen ei välttämättä kannattaisi lähteä yrittämään kolmea kierrosta Tahkon kivikkohelvettiä, mutta tuli kuitenkin täytettyä tyhmäpyöräilyn kriteerit aika hyvin (?). Kahdestakin kierroksesta sai sentään jonkinlaista reeniä. 

Sen verran jäi hampaankoloon että ensi vuodeksi täytynee ihan oikeasti reenata ja ottaa revanssi neljällä kierroksella - ehkä. Tahko on kovin. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Ari Suomi

Olen tulossa Taivassaloon klo 17:00 lähtöön. Kierrokset ehkä jää yhteen, pitää olla illaksi takaisin. Katsotaan nyt miten smootisti tuo eka kierros menee?
Tästä johtuen tulen omalla kyydillä, ja Masku/Raisio/Rusko akselilta voin ottaa yhden kyytiläisen, tosin takaisin lähden sitten saman tien viimeistään kahden kierroksen jälkeen.

----------


## Ulla

No jos minä varaan mökin Syötteelle, pe 19.7. - su 21.7., sitovat ilmoittautumiset viimeistään tiistaina 9.7. osoitteeseen ulla piste karhunen(a)gmail piste com

----------


## MTB 50+

Oma  ajoni lähti Tahkolla  hyvin liikkeelle. Sitten 35 km kohdalla  meni  ensimmäinen takarengas. Greenman ja MattiH  menivät  siinä  ensin ohi, sitten tulivat  Yeti ja  kohta Toni. Vaihdoin renkaan, kiroilin paarmoja, sain siihen renkaasen hiukan ilmaakin ja päätin ajaa  seuraavan huoltoon ja pumpata kumeksen siellä  vajaaseen 2  bar. No, se  huolto oli  150 metrin päässä. Laitoin  paineet takakumiin ja sain huollosta  uuden varakumin ja lähdin ajamaan aikaa  kiinni.

Sain muutaman kilometrin kuluttua ilmeisesti Yetin näkyviin ja  alamäessä  jossain n. 42 ...  44  km kohdalla kolistelin reippaasti riemuiten kivikkoa  alas ajatuksissani, että saatan vielä ehtiä ajaa toisen kierroksen ennen aikarajan  umpeutuumista.

Kun oli  alle  10 metriä edessäni ajavaani  takana  posahti  takarengas  uudestaan. Nyt oli  sisäkumi aivan riekaleina.  Varakumi sisään, pirusti paarmoja ja muita  öttiäisiä ja rengas  niin täyteen kuin kohtuudella  ehdin ja taas  ajamaan aikaa kiinni. Ajo kulki  hyvin ja  tuntui kevyelle.  Maalialueelle  ehdin niin, että arvelin, jos kaikki menee  hyvin saatan rutistaa  toisen kierroksen sen verran nopeasti, että ehdin kolmannelle. 

Yeti  tuli vastaan  asfalttipätkällä  toivotteli  tsemppiä matkaan. Jatkoin ja sitten siinä asfaltilta alas kääntyvässä  mäessä takakumi  tyhjeni taas.

Enää ei ollut  varakumia  repussa ja niinpä nilkutin kämpilleni todetakseni, ettei autossanikaan ollut yhtään varakumia.  Totesin, että uuden sisäkumin etsiskelyyn kuluu niin paljon aikaa, etten tule  enää millään ehtimään kolmannelle  kierrokselle.

Kirosin. Survoin KTM:n autoon, laitoin märät  ajokamppeet muovikassiin, kävin suihkussa ja ajoin kotiin. Lievästi  harmitti !  
Unohdin suutuspäissäni  sen ajokampekassin kämpän lattialle. Sielläpä haisevat  nyt ja toivottavasti palauttavat sen kassin minulle, kuten puhelimessa  pyysin.

Kotona  kasasin konkelin. Vaihdoin taakse  sekä päälli- että sisärenkaan ja kävin 3  h kotilenkillä. Nyt  se  rengas piti.

Kohta  pilkon koko KTM 30 cm palasiksi,  upotan palat suohon ja  siirryn kokonaan maantielle. 

Että sellainen Tahko tällä kertaa ... kele !

----------


## greenman

Oma Tahko meni jota kuinkin täydellisesti. Kaikki kliksahti kohdilleen ja meno maistui.
Kiitos onnitteluista ja kannustuksesta ja tietty valtava kiitos taas seurasta MTB-Turun porukalle.

Plokissa tarkempi sepustus.

----------


## Matti H

[Quote=MTB50]Että sellainen Tahko...[quote]


Ohitettiin itse asiassa sut ekan kerran Kinahmi I:n polkuosuuden loppupuolella. Kuittasit vaan meidät kun vältit mariekeksien seireenikutsun Eskolan huollossa.

On se vaan niin, että pyöräilylihakset on toisia kuin juoksussa. Aamupäivällä palauttelulenkkiä oli kiva lasketella pk-sykkein hiuskarvan yli 4 min kilsoja...

----------


## MTB 50+

[QUOTE=Matti H;2053855][Quote=MTB50]Että sellainen Tahko...



> Ohitettiin itse asiassa sut ekan kerran Kinahmi I:n polkuosuuden loppupuolella. Kuittasit vaan meidät kun vältit mariekeksien seireenikutsun Eskolan huollossa.
> 
> ...



Juu, jäin sinne  Kinahmin  päälle  laskemaan  porukkaa ohitse, etten ollut jarruna  alamäessä.   Niillä  siirtymillä ajettiin  niin hiljakseen, että niillä  sitten laskettelin hiukan kovempaa.  En kyllä tiennyt Eskolassa  olevan Marie-keksejä. Jos olisin tiennyt, olisin pysähtynyt.

Soittivat äsken Tahkolta, että palauttavat ympäristöhaitaksi  muodostuneen ajokampekassini. Väkevä alppijuustokin kuulemma  tuoksuu ruusuille  sen rinnalla.  Saattaa  olla pussissa  uutta  elämää ja evoluution uusia asteita sen ehdittyä tänne  saakka.

----------


## Toni Lund

> Kohta  pilkon koko KTM 30 cm palasiksi,  upotan palat suohon ja  siirryn kokonaan maantielle. 
> 
> Että sellainen Tahko tällä kertaa ... kele !



Ja minä voisin siirtyä kokonaan lumihangille. Autopaluumatkallakin auringonpaiste ja lämpö alkoi jo ärsyttämään ja kaipasin kaamosajan pimeyttä, reilua pakkasta ja helvetin kovaa lumituiskua. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## artzi

Olisiko kiinnostuneita la pidemmälle (ei pitkälle) lenkille? Teijo? Kuhis - Turku? Joku muu... mulla ei autoa, eli jos yksin menen, niin bussilla/junalla/jollain muulla jonnekin. Kuhiksen bussiyhteyttäkin niin odotin, nyt kun se toimii, ei ole kertaakaan tullut käytettyä...

Koko 100 tempaus, esim. Salo - Matilda ei natsaa kun on vain yksi vapaapäivä. Mutta joku 50 +(+)?

----------


## Matti H

Blogiraportti: http://eksyilytarinat.blogspot.fi/20...-180-2013.html

----------


## Ulla

^ Hieno, ytimekäs raportti!

----------


## SuperD

> Olisiko kiinnostuneita la pidemmälle (ei pitkälle) lenkille? Teijo? Kuhis - Turku? Joku muu...



Kiinnostaa, mutta aikataulu ei anna myöden. 

Utelin viikonloppuna parilta läskiltä josko olisi kiinnostusta tämänkaltaiseen retkiajoon esim. Teijo & Hanko suuunnalla, varovaista myönteistä mutinaa tuli vastaukseksi. 
Ongelmana tietty aikataulujen sovitus: kolme potentiaalista osallistujaa on buukannut tulevat kaksi lauantaita muunlaiseen aktiviteettiin, sen jälkeen onkin Syöte MTB. Heinäkuun 27. saattaisi sopia. 

Sitten puuttuu enää opas, kuljetus, mahdollinen yöpymispaikka etc...

----------


## Yeti

Tahko-raportti.

----------


## OlliR

> No jos minä varaan mökin Syötteelle, pe 19.7. - su 21.7., sitovat ilmoittautumiset viimeistään tiistaina 9.7. osoitteeseen ulla piste karhunen(a)gmail piste com



Laitoin Ullalle viestiä että tarvitsen majoituksen. Piti mennä perheen kanssa, mutta joskus toiste. Yhteiskyydeistäkin voidaan sopia, mulla on auto käytössä ja parin fillarin teline ja katolle mahtuu tarvittaessa lisää.

----------


## bomba

> Laitoin Ullalle viestiä että tarvitsen majoituksen. Piti mennä perheen kanssa, mutta joskus toiste. Yhteiskyydeistäkin voidaan sopia, mulla on auto käytössä ja parin fillarin teline ja katolle mahtuu tarvittaessa lisää.



Määkin laitoin viestin että tarviin majoituksen. Ja jos ei kukaan muu ole vielä ehtinyt, niin huudan kyytitarjoukselle HEP! Tarvitsen paikan sekä itselleni että fillarille, kiitos.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Ajoin tänään perinteisen Kuhankuono-Vajosuo-Kangenmiekka lenkin vahvennettuna Honkasaaren laavulla käynnillä. Kuivaa oli. Puiston reunat oli raivattu ja merkitty valkoisin maalauksin puiden runkoihin. Vajosuon laavun kylkeen oli ilmestynyt kaksi postilaatikkoa ja toisessa oli käyttäjäkyselylomakkeita, joita sai täyttää ja jättää siihen toiseen laatikkoon. Käykäähän antamassa palautetta ja muistakaa toivoa ehjiä yksilankkuisia pitkospuita. 

Onko jollain aikeita ajaa jotain sikapitkiä lenkkejä tällä viikolla? Vähän haaveilin saariston rengastietä maantiepyörällä yhteen pötköön tai jotain maastonpätkää.

----------


## Matti H

> Onko jollain aikeita ajaa jotain sikapitkiä lenkkejä tällä viikolla? Vähän haaveilin saariston rengastietä maantiepyörällä yhteen pötköön tai jotain maastonpätkää.



Ei oo enää mahiksia muuhun kuin sikapitkiin työpäiviin tänä kesänä. Maantierenkailla oo tullu ajettua metriäkään tänä vuonna. Rupeisin myymään kalustoa jos ne paskat kelpais jollekin.

----------


## OlliR

> Määkin laitoin viestin että tarviin majoituksen. Ja jos ei kukaan muu ole vielä ehtinyt, niin huudan kyytitarjoukselle HEP! Tarvitsen paikan sekä itselleni että fillarille, kiitos.



Paikka autosta varattu bomballe ja pyörälle! Pari matkustajaa vielä mahtuu, mutta mulla ei ole kattotelineitä pyöriä varten. Sovitaan yv:llä tarkemmin yksityiskohdat kulkemisista.

----------


## Yeti

> ?...
> Utelin viikonloppuna parilta läskiltä josko olisi kiinnostusta tämänkaltaiseen retkiajoon esim. Teijo & Hanko suuunnalla, varovaista myönteistä mutinaa tuli vastaukseksi. 
> Ongelmana tietty aikataulujen sovitus: kolme potentiaalista osallistujaa on buukannut tulevat kaksi lauantaita muunlaiseen aktiviteettiin, sen jälkeen onkin Syöte MTB. Heinäkuun 27. saattaisi sopia. 
> 
> Sitten puuttuu enää opas, kuljetus, mahdollinen yöpymispaikka etc...



Kiinnostusta on, mutta aikataulu on ongelma. Minulle sopisi lähinnä viikonlopun 20-21.7 yhteydessä. Tammisaari-Hanko on sinänsä minun vanha kotiseutu, joten polut tunnen suhteellisen hyvin.

----------


## bomba

> Paikka autosta varattu bomballe ja pyörälle! Pari matkustajaa vielä mahtuu, mutta mulla ei ole kattotelineitä pyöriä varten. Sovitaan yv:llä tarkemmin yksityiskohdat kulkemisista.



Great, kiitos! Arvostaisin tietty noutoa kotoa Runosmäestä, jos en saa lähtöpaikalle kyytiä vaimolta. Viime vuonna sotkin fillarilla Turusta yhteislähtöön Ruskolle urheilukassin ja kylmälaukun kera. Menihän se niinkin mutta...

Mulla on kattokaiteisiin menevät telineet mallia Biltema, jotka käsittääkseni sopivat melko universaalisti kaiteisiin kuin kaiteisiin. Lisäksi on pari kappaletta jonkun pellepelottoman tee-se-itse pyörätelineitä niihin. En ole vielä kokeillut niitä käytössä, mutta vaikuttavat ainakin vahvoilta rakennelmilta kun ovat raskaasta rautaputkesta hitsatut. Eli jos akuuttia pyöränkuljetustarvetta on, niin voidaan yrittää noilla.

Tietty jos Pave-Ulla lähtee taas pakulla, niin sehän ratkaisee varmaan koko porukan pyöränkuljetusongelmat kerralla.

----------


## Ulla

^ Ei ratkaise, paku on täynnä kissoja, työkaluja ym. ja kulkee laajalla aikakaarella, asemapaikka ennen ja jälkeen Syötteen on Kuopio.

Mutta mökkejä on runsaasti vapaana eikä pahan hintaisia, meitä on nyt neljä.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Rupeisin myymään kalustoa jos ne paskat kelpais jollekin.



Heh, mun tämän keväisen kokemuksen mukaan aivan kaikki menee kaupaksi. Hyvät kuvat, rehellinen teksti ja hinta kohdilleen. Ja aina pitää tinkiä vielä 10-15%. Aikaa menee ennen kuin oikea ostaja sattuu kohdalle kuukausia, eikä hinnan alentaminen juurikaan vaikuta tähän.

Osina menee helpommin ja samalla voi jättää läski pyörään sopivat osat itelle.

----------


## Matti H

> rehellinen teksti



Oranssi teräksinen 29er, ajettu enimmäkseen suossa, joskus myös järvessä. Löysä. Enkä ehkä raskisi luopuakaan.

Teräksinen täysjäykkä 26" sinkula. Ruosteessa, ei vielä puhki. Ei pesty kolmeen vuoteen. Ajettu kuusi kierrosta Tahkolla.

Teräksinen cyclocross satunnaisgeneraattorivaihtein. Ajettu enimmäkseen juurakkohelveteissä kesällä ja talvella. Uponnut kerran kokonaan järveen.

Alumiininen 69er-maastofiksi droppitangolla. Huonosti pyörivää keskiötä lukuunottamatta ei muuta jarrua.

80-luvun kilpurirunkoon tehty fiksikonversio. Itse maalattu. Nuff said.

Spessun Tricross. Osin koottu ilmastointiteipillä. Ei takeita kasassa pysymisestä.

----------


## Ulla

Syötteelle tehdään muuten joukkueet *kops päätetty*. Ilmeisesti bombakin voit 120 km:ltä osallistua yhden kierroksen ajalla joukkueeseen, joten nyt olisi kaksi joukkueellista MTB-Turkua jo koossa + alku kolmannelle.

----------


## Toni Lund

Vielä lisää Tahkoa.

----------


## bomba

> --- meitä on nyt neljä.



Eikö ollut enempää? Mä muistelin että ainakin silloin joskus aiemmin (talvella?) olisi innokkaita mukaanlähtijöitä ollut paljon enemmänkin. Olenko vain hallusinoinut kaljapäissäni?





> Syötteelle tehdään muuten joukkueet *kops päätetty*. Ilmeisesti bombakin voit 120 km:ltä osallistua yhden kierroksen ajalla joukkueeseen, joten nyt olisi kaksi joukkueellista MTB-Turkua jo koossa + alku kolmannelle.



Joo joukkue käy mulle. Pitääkö itse tehdä jotain toimenpiteitä jotta pääsee mukaan joukkueeseen?

Mä olen tosin arponut että pitäiskö vaihtaa sarjaa vielä sinne 60:een, kun en ole koko talvena päässyt ollenkaan treenaamaan kaikkien kremppojen takia. Mutta toisaalta 60 kilsaa on niin nähty ja olen mä ajanut maastosatkuja ennenkin. Toissapäivänä meni saaristorengastie sinkulalla ihan kevyesti. Perkele. Pitkällä matkalla mennään, se on nyt päätetty. Kai se on elämys se luovuttaminenkin. Sehän oli Tahkolla suorastaan muodissa.

----------


## Ulla

Osalla on muita majoituksia. Ja osa kai arpoo vielä, vai arpooko? Joko varaan mökin?

Varattu, mutta yhdelle on vielä tilaa.

----------


## px

> Syötteelle tehdään muuten joukkueet *kops päätetty*.  Ilmeisesti bombakin voit 120 km:ltä osallistua yhden kierroksen ajalla  joukkueeseen, joten nyt olisi kaksi joukkueellista MTB-Turkua jo koossa +  alku kolmannelle.



Jep, 120km matkalaisten eka kiekka lasketaan mukaan joukkueen aikaan.





> Joo joukkue käy mulle. Pitääkö itse tehdä jotain toimenpiteitä jotta pääsee mukaan joukkueeseen?



Meijän puolesta riittää, että joku ilmoittaa joukkueen kokoonpanon meille sähköpostitse, ja että jokaisen joukkueen jäsenen normaali osallistumismaksu on maksettu.

Tervetuloa!
T. Pekka / Syöte MTB

----------


## Ulla

Varsin ystävällistä palvelua, Syöte-MTB tulee Kuusenoksaan vastaamaan kysymyksiin.  :Hymy:

----------


## kijas

> Osalla on muita majoituksia. Ja osa kai arpoo vielä, vai arpooko? Joko varaan mökin?
> 
> Varattu, mutta yhdelle on vielä tilaa.



Mä voisin olla se yksi kunhan saan kyydin sinne ja takas joltain. Eli onko tilaa yhdelle miehelle ja pyörälle jossain kyydissä?

----------


## bomba

> Mä voisin olla se yksi kunhan saan kyydin sinne ja takas joltain. Eli onko tilaa yhdelle miehelle ja pyörälle jossain kyydissä?



Kaippa tuohon OlliR:n autoon vielä mahtuu, meitä on siinä vasta kaksi. Pyöriä Ollin telineeseen ei tainnut mennä kuin kaksi (?) joten se voi olla ongelma. Mulla on kyllä nuo aiemmassa viestissä mainitsemani epämääräiset telineet olemassa, jos ne saadaan autoon kiinni ja todetaan sellaisiksi että uskalletaan käyttää.

----------


## OlliR

> Mä voisin olla se yksi kunhan saan kyydin sinne ja takas joltain. Eli onko tilaa yhdelle miehelle ja pyörälle jossain kyydissä?



On tilaa miehelle ja pyörällekin kun saadaan sellainen teline jossa fillari varmasti katolla pysyy. Kahden fillarin teline on koukussa. Bomballa oli ehdokkaita kattotelineiksi. Jos ei muuta saada, niin pitää etukäteen tarkastaa ne bomban telineet jotta sellaisen uskaltaa katolle laittaa.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Varsin ystävällistä palvelua, Syöte-MTB tulee Kuusenoksaan vastaamaan kysymyksiin.



Todellakin. Toiset ei vastaa edes oman kisansa topikissa ja toiset vastaa ihan missä vaan.  :Leveä hymy:  Kannattaa siis lähteä tsekkaamaan että onko siellä kaikki muukin paremmin kuin kilpailevalla tuotteella - näin jotkut väittävät.

Mutta joo. Totta mooses joukkuekisaan joukkueita sen verran kuin kasaan saadaan. Huonokin mainos lasketaan aina eduksi. Meikäläisen saa vapaasti sijoittaa mihin joukkueeseen tahansa. Ulla ja Pave hoitaa ilmoittamisen - kops, päätetty. En sit vaan tiedä että mistä siihen ns. nopeampaan joukkueeseen saadaan ketään muuta Paven lisäksi. Pitäisikö keksiä muita lajittelukriteerejä.  :Leveä hymy: 
EDIT: Ai niin - kijas taitaa olla tulossa mukaan. Nopeammasta tiimistä ei puutu kuin yksi. Voitais kyllä ottaa toi Henkka. Skinssillä on niin kova remmi, että ei ne yhtä aloittelijalenkkikuskia sinne tarvii.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Voihan syöte minkä näköstä polkua. Polttelis lähteä, mutta matka on pitkä, ei lomaa jäljellä ja Karjurock samana viikonloppuna.

----------


## bomba

> En sit vaan tiedä että mistä siihen ns. nopeampaan joukkueeseen saadaan ketään muuta Paven lisäksi. Pitäisikö keksiä muita lajittelukriteerejä. 
> EDIT: Ai niin - kijas taitaa olla tulossa mukaan. Nopeammasta tiimistä ei puutu kuin yksi. Voitais kyllä ottaa toi Henkka. Skinssillä on niin kova remmi, että ei ne yhtä aloittelijalenkkikuskia sinne tarvii.



Jos Henkkaa ei saada, niin metsän nopein eläin Peippo muistaakseni vilahti osanottajalistassa...

----------


## Mika.t

Mut voi kohta laittaa johonkin vajaakuntoisten tiimiin jahka jaksan laittaa ilmon sisään. Tää lomailu on niin kiireistä aikaa.

----------


## kijas

> On tilaa miehelle ja pyörällekin kun saadaan sellainen teline jossa fillari varmasti katolla pysyy. Kahden fillarin teline on koukussa. Bomballa oli ehdokkaita kattotelineiksi. Jos ei muuta saada, niin pitää etukäteen tarkastaa ne bomban telineet jotta sellaisen uskaltaa katolle laittaa.



Eiköhän me jotenkin saada kaikki mahtumaan. Voidaan mennä meidän autolla jos se on isompi (octavia). Niin mikä päivä ajattelitte sinne ajella?

----------


## Ulla

Kuuden hengen paritalomökin toinen puoli on nyt sitten täynnä ja maksettu ajalle 19.7.-21.7. Saapuminen on siis perjantaina. Toinen puoli paritalosta näyttäisi olevan vieläkin vapaana. Jos myöhäisheränneitä kimppamajoituksesta kiinnostuneita ilmaantuu muutamia, niin kannattaisi ottaa se toinenkin puoli ja jakaa porukka väljemmin kahteen. 

Tuletkos kijas MTB-Turun Fast-tiimiin Paven ja Peipon kaveriksi? Sitten on vielä jäljellä Mika, Ari, Aki, OlliR, bomba ja minä, jotka muodostavat ryhmät Medium ja Slow. Minä olen Slowssa, aion olla reitillä vähintään 5 tuntia 15 min. Ketkä kokevat itsensä M:ksi tai S:ksi?

----------


## Mika.t

Mulle on ihan sama oonko slow tai medium. Äsken lähti ilmo sisään ja varasin mökin perheelleni.
Paripäivää varmaan kestää ennenkuin mä oon tuolla listoilla. Oli eri pankki minne maksoin...

----------


## OlliR

> Eiköhän me jotenkin saada kaikki mahtumaan. Voidaan mennä meidän autolla jos se on isompi (octavia). Niin mikä päivä ajattelitte sinne ajella?



Juu, paikka autostani varattu kijakselle. Nyt on mun auto täynnä. Laitan kijakselle yv:llä yhteystiedot yms.

Niin ja Ullalle tiedoksi, ettei ole väliä missä joukkueessa ajan, hienoa jokatapauksessa että jossain saa ajaa!

----------


## kijas

> Tuletkos kijas MTB-Turun Fast-tiimiin Paven ja Peipon kaveriksi? Sitten on vielä jäljellä Mika, Ari, Aki, OlliR, bomba ja minä, jotka muodostavat ryhmät Medium ja Slow. Minä olen Slowssa, aion olla reitillä vähintään 5 tuntia 15 min. Ketkä kokevat itsensä M:ksi tai S:ksi?



Joo voin olla Fast-teamissä - jos Tahkon ennätyshuonon tuloksen jälkeen vielä uskotte muhun.. Tosin eilisen 5,5h Henrin rankaisulenkin jälkeen olo on heti vahvempi!
Täytyy vaan viel ilmoittautua Syötteelle ni kaiken pitäis olla reilassa.

----------


## peippo

Retkeilyryhmään voin osallistua. Vauhti alkaa olla sen verran hidasta etten tänäänkään ehtinyt edes torstailenkin lähtöpaikalle ajoissa. Samapa se, hetkeä ennen ilmaamastani jarrusta hävisi kaikki teho puolen tunnin ajelun jälkeen...?

----------


## Mika.t

Jopas outoa. Kaupasta hakee lisää asennuskaljaa ja uutta yritystä.
Torstai lenkillä käytiin kullaavuoren suunnalla. Ajettiin pääasiassa polkuja  :Sekaisin:  Jäikö jollain jotain dataa paljonko tuli kilsoja?

----------


## koslowski

> Jopas outoa. Kaupasta hakee lisää asennuskaljaa ja uutta yritystä.
> Torstai lenkillä käytiin kullaavuoren suunnalla. Ajettiin pääasiassa polkuja  Jäikö jollain jotain dataa paljonko tuli kilsoja?



Mun tracker sanoo 21.3 km, mutta siihen on huono verrata kun mä olin se joka erkani letkasta sinne Maskun suuntaan siinä parin tunnin ajelun jälkeen. Houkutus kääntyä kotiin oli liian suuri kun kotinurkilla pyörittiin. Kiitos vetäjälle ja porukalle, kivaa kuitenkin taas oli. Viime kerrasta olikin melkein vuosi jo aikaa...

----------


## makkeli

Tuli nippa nappa 30 km täyteen. Letkasta kuului välillä, missä me ollaan ja että ajellaan epäpolkuja. Yksi kuski sitten sai tarpeekseen epäpoluista ja hyppäsi pää edellä nokkospuskaan. Ei kuulemma tuntunut missään, koska kertoman mukaan hänen nuoruudessaan hiihtoliitolta saamansa vahva lääkitys on vielä voimissaan.

----------


## timppi

> Tuli nippa nappa 30 km täyteen. Letkasta kuului välillä, missä me ollaan ja että ajellaan epäpolkuja. Yksi kuski sitten sai tarpeekseen epäpoluista ja hyppäsi pää edellä nokkospuskaan. Ei kuulemma tuntunut missään, koska kertoman mukaan hänen nuoruudessaan hiihtoliitolta saamansa vahva lääkitys on vielä voimissaan.



Joo, kiitoksia vaan lenkistä.. Harvoin lenkillä polte näin paljon voimistuu. Ei siellä ollut edes märkää, kosteaa jossain kohtaa :Vink:

----------


## Nelson

Oma lomailu vei maastopyörän ja miehen Nauvoon. Onko kukaan ajellut maastopolkuja täälläpäin tai viereisillä saarilla - mistä kannattaa lähteä etsimään ajettavaa?

----------


## makkeli

> Oma lomailu vei maastopyörän ja miehen Nauvoon. Onko kukaan ajellut maastopolkuja täälläpäin tai viereisillä saarilla - mistä kannattaa lähteä etsimään ajettavaa?



Hyppyrimäen kallioilla oli mahtibaanaa, vähän vain oli huono pito kallioilla alastullesa kun yritti 23 millisillä maantierenkailla harrastaa maastoajoa. Paikakassahan on ihan merkityt reititkin, Kaasivuori on paikan nimi

Ja vielä lisäyksenä. Kannattaa tsekata huippuhienot Sattmarkin polut. Oli hyvin merkitty kun porukalla viime syksynä ajettiin.

----------


## miku80

> hetkeä ennen ilmaamastani jarrusta hävisi kaikki teho puolen tunnin ajelun jälkeen...?



jos et jo kokeillut niin naputtele jarrusatulaa samalla kun imet ilmaa sieltä niin pitäis pienimmätkin kuplat tulla pois..

----------


## Ulla

Jos ette ole vielä saaneet propagandaa riittävästi niin: https://picasaweb.google.com/1080371...Ir57MHSw5KFdg#

----------


## Matti H

> Hyppyrimäen kallioilla oli mahtibaanaa, vähän vain oli huono pito kallioilla alastullesa kun yritti 23 millisillä maantierenkailla harrastaa maastoajoa. Paikakassahan on ihan merkityt reititkin, Kaasivuori on paikan nimi



Tuolla Kaasivuorella on ilmeisesti valaistu latu talvella, jos oikein muistan?

----------


## Mika.t

Pakkosyöte?  :Hymy:

----------


## hullukoira

Onko tulossa normisunnuntai?

----------


## Matti H

Olen töissä sunnuntai-iltana. Seuraava tais sopia. Petestä en tiedä.

----------


## peruspertti

> Onko tulossa normisunnuntai?



Rohkeutta kerätty ehkä jopa riittävästi, mutta työt estää

----------


## miku80

Olis lauantailenkkiä tarjolla itäharjun prisman tolpalta 10.00 ja rauhillisella vauhdilla edettäis..

----------


## Mika.t

Sunnuntai aamulla samanlainen?

----------


## Ulla

Mä suunnittelen sunnuntaiaamulle pitkää rau-hal-lis-ta lenkkiä, mutta lähtö on viimeistään klo 8 kotoa (Ylimaariasta).

----------


## miku80

> Sunnuntai aamulla samanlainen?



Vois sitä ajella sillonki..

----------


## Mika.t

Tuumaillaan huomenna...

----------


## Pihvi

> Olen töissä sunnuntai-iltana. Seuraava tais sopia. Petestä en tiedä.



Merellä, joten jää lenkit väliin. Maarianhaminan satamassa on muuten just hyvä bändi soittamassa covereita.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Saariston rengastie tuli ajettua Mynämäeltä aloittaen ja Velkuan kautta ajassa 14 h. Kustavista Kaarinaan sain vauhdin kiritysapua Ruskolaiselta gentlemannilta. Kiitokset vaan matkaseurasta.

----------


## hullukoira

Tarjolla sunnuntaina klo 19.00 vaihtoehtocyclot tavallista idempänä, lähtöpaikkana Piikkiön keskusurheilukenttä. Ajellaan leppoisasti, tutustuen samalla paikallisiin ylämäkiin. Tervetuloa!

----------


## TANUKI

> Sunnuntai aamulla samanlainen?



Sunnuntai sopeis mulle hyvin, ihan hirveen aikaisin en jaksa herätä mut toi klo 10 ois varmaa hyvä. Mistäs lähetään?

----------


## miku80

> Olis lauantailenkkiä tarjolla itäharjun prisman tolpalta 10.00 ja rauhillisella vauhdilla edettäis..



Lauantailenkki ajettiin Yetin kanssa kahdestaan ja huomiselle lenkille tarjoan samaa aikaa ja paikkaa..

----------


## sanaksenaho

Minä voisin ilmottautua huomiseen yllä olevin specksein Paksukaisella

----------


## esahe

> Saariston rengastie tuli ajettua Mynämäeltä aloittaen ja Velkuan kautta ajassa 14 h. Kustavista Kaarinaan sain vauhdin kiritysapua Ruskolaiselta gentlemannilta. Kiitokset vaan matkaseurasta.



Gentlemannista en tiedä.mutta kiitokset ajoseurasta. :Vink:  :Vink:

----------


## Mika.t

Mä oon huomenna mukana.

----------


## hullukoira

Sattuisko kenenkään miljoonalaatikossa lojumaan tämän näköistä vapaaratasta joutilaana:

Piti ensiviikolla lähteä kesäretkelle, mutta yhden Islan vapaarataes antautui juuri. Muutaman pyöräkaupan kiertelin tänään laihoin tuloksin.  :Irvistys:  :Irvistys:

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Piti ensiviikolla lähteä kesäretkelle, mutta yhden Islan vapaarataes antautui juuri. Muutaman pyöräkaupan kiertelin tänään laihoin tuloksin.



Koko navan voi vaihtaa myös. Jos navan laipat on lähellä samaa kokoa, niin samat pinnatkin käy. Toki aikaa palaa työhön riippuen kokemuksesta, mutta yksi ilta riittää joka tapauksessa.

----------


## artzi

Tietääkö kukaan mahtuuko läskipöörä Astra/Golf/Mégane jne pikkuautoon? Halavan olone loma-vuokra-auto hakusessa...

----------


## Matti H

Mk 5 Golffi nielaisi aikanaa Coilerin, joka saattaa olla isoimmasta päästä, niin että pyörä oli katollaan ilman kiekkoja. Ne on kai suurentuneetkin hiukan.

----------


## makkeli

> Tietääkö kukaan mahtuuko läskipöörä Astra/Golf/Mégane jne pikkuautoon? Halavan olone loma-vuokra-auto hakusessa...



Meinasin sanoa, että Kaahan mahtuu täpäri hyvin, mutta sinnehän mahtuu koko perheen pyörät.

----------


## artzi

Hmm... tuossahan mahtuisi vielä itse nukkumaan   :Sarkastinen:   Kiitoksia molemmista vinkeistä.

----------


## Pave

> Sattuisko kenenkään miljoonalaatikossa lojumaan tämän näköistä vapaaratasta joutilaana: *nips*



Nuo isolla kierteellä napaan kiinnittyvät KT:n (?) vapaarattaat ovat kokemusteni mukaan oikea ongelma saatavuudeltaan ainakin täällä härmässä, navan vaihto lienee helpompi homma. Käyttävät onneksi usein hyvin yleisiä laippamitoituksia, joten suoraan sopivia napoja löytynee tilalle.

----------


## Ulla

Optimoitiin ajankäyttö, oltiin Rivieran grillillä jätskijonossa klo 11.58 kun se avasi klo 12. Karevansuon pitkokset on edelleenkin kamalat mutta muuten oikein hyvä lenkki, pientä Ruskon harhaanajoa lukuunottamatta. Syötteen kilometreistä jäi puuttumaan 8 ja nousumetreistä varmasti melkoisesti.

----------


## artzi

Ruskon Rehtsuolla on uutta pitkosta... tulossa. Nyt puutavara on poikittain vanhojen vielä "ajokelpoisten" päällä. Hyvin kyllä pääsee ajamalla läjän yli...

----------


## Pave

> Optimoitiin ajankäyttö, oltiin Rivieran grillillä jätskijonossa klo 11.58 kun se avasi klo 12.



Grillijonon nopeus oli noin 20m/h...  :No huh!:

----------


## Matti H

Jarruton maastokiinteä on kesäajossa sen verran rajoitteinen peli, että päädyin asentamaan Kuokkaan jarrun.



Samalla ohjaamo madaltui asianmukaisesti. BB5 ei oikein pure shimpan levyyn, tarttisko olla Avidin oma?

----------


## Juha Jokila

> ei oikein pure shimpan levyyn, tarttisko olla Avidin oma?



Ei se levystä pitäis olla kiiinni. Kestää aikansa ennen kuin palat kuluu levyn kanssa samaan asentoon. Prosessia voi nopeuttaa polttamalla jarrua pitkässä alamäessä ja samalla väkisin polkemalla lisää vauhtia - onnistunee kuokalla takuuvarmasti. Kun sininen kiehkura nousi mäen juuressa, niin ainakin mun Magurat rupes pelaamaan. Sen nyt voi kattoa, että koko jarrupala mahtuu levyn pintaan. Joissain on aika matala tuo metallikehä.

----------


## Pave

Savon Sanomat 30.6.2013 s1 & s17.

----------


## timppi

> Tarjolla sunnuntaina klo 19.00 vaihtoehtocyclot tavallista idempänä, lähtöpaikkana Piikkiön keskusurheilukenttä. Ajellaan leppoisasti, tutustuen samalla paikallisiin ylämäkiin. Tervetuloa!



Kiitoksia kivasta lenkistä. Tulipa sit korkattua cyclo myos ihan kunnon poluilla..

Se mäki joka noustiin näyttäisi olevan ton Garmiinin tulkattujen tietojen perusteella; 

pituus; 720m
nousu; 59m
jyrkkyys 8,2

En vaan oikein kunnolla saa tota träkkiä näkyviin, mutta tämmönen lenkura siitä tuli; http://connect.garmin.com/activity/339261621

----------


## hullukoira

Kiitos Juhalle ja Pavelle korjausehdotuksista. 24 reikäinen napa näytti amatöörin silmään niin eksoottiselta, että valitsin helpoimman reitin ja hommasin kokonaan uuden kiekon. Painossa tuli kyllä takkiin, mutta ompahan vaihtokiekko sitten jos joskus takuuna saa ehjän vapaarattaan.

Sunnuntaicyclot ajettiin eilen neljän kuskin voimin luvattua ylämäkiteemaa vaalien. Timpille kiitos korkeusdatasta, hyvänhän tuo linkin lenkura näkyy.

----------


## Matti H

Missä kohtaa tämä jumalainen mäki sijaitsee? Ei riitä kyvyt kaivamaan sitä garminin datasta muuten kuin niin, että sijainnee kahden mailin kohdalla. Paikka vaikuttaa juuri sopivalta katumusharjoitusten tekemiseen.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Missä kohtaa tämä jumalainen mäki sijaitsee? Ei riitä kyvyt kaivamaan sitä garminin datasta muuten kuin niin, että sijainnee kahden mailin kohdalla. Paikka vaikuttaa juuri sopivalta katumusharjoitusten tekemiseen.



Klikkaa siitä oikealta ylhäältä player nappia, niin aukee isompi kartta ja voi kliksutella paikkoja korkeusjanasta.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Haluuko joku lähtee huomenna Liesjärven polkuja ettimään? Kartat on tulostettu ja Arzin juttuja vähän luettu, mutta en tiedä mitään varmaa alueesta. Autoon sopii 4 pyörää. Retkimeininki, mutta jotain 8 h ajoaikaa tavoittelisin. Riittääkö polkuja, en tiedä? Poronpolku on tietty vieressä ja sieltä saadaan lisää ajoaikaa tarpeen mukaan ja nehän mä kävin keväällä jo kattomassa.

----------


## hullukoira

> Missä kohtaa tämä jumalainen mäki sijaitsee? Ei riitä kyvyt kaivamaan sitä garminin datasta muuten kuin niin, että sijainnee kahden mailin kohdalla. Paikka vaikuttaa juuri sopivalta katumusharjoitusten tekemiseen.



Ohjelmoi navigaattooriisi Vihersalontie, niin löydät perille. Jos oikein paljon kaduttaa, niin voin tulla mäen varteen nauttimaan virvokkeita ja laulamaan Eläkeläisiä nuotin vierestä.

----------


## Pave

MTBCF olisi tekemässä elokuun alussa jonain viikonloppuna iskua Turkuun, kaivattaisiin paikallisoppaita:

'... ajatus oli päivän ajoreissusta Turun hienoilla kallioilla ja poluilla paikallisen vetämänä, niin ei tule eksymisiä eikä turhia säätämisiä... ' @ Calvin

HAK, Matti H, Pihvi, makkeli, artzi...? Muita?

Runsaalla paikallisedustuksella tuosta voisi lohjeta 2-3 porukkaa ihan helposti?

----------


## Matti H

Kaarina hoituu jos on vapaata. Elokuu on hiukan myyty jo.

----------


## Matti H

> Ohjelmoi navigaattooriisi Vihersalontie, niin löydät perille. Jos oikein paljon kaduttaa, niin voin tulla mäen varteen nauttimaan virvokkeita ja laulamaan Eläkeläisiä nuotin vierestä.



Paskasti laulettuja humppia paljon pahempaa voisi olla vaikkapa ghettoblaster ja Vain elämää-soundtrack.

----------


## Ulla

Minusta täällä oli MTB50+:n kommentti vielä joku aika sitten.. No siitä tuli joka tapauksessa mieleeni muistuttaa että *onko innokkaita esittelemään 18.8. maastopyöräilyä siellä Myllyn pyöräilyn estradilla, Hämähäkkitontilla?*

----------


## peruspertti

> Minusta täällä oli MTB50+:n kommentti vielä joku aika sitten.. No siitä tuli joka tapauksessa mieleeni muistuttaa että *onko innokkaita esittelemään 18.8. maastopyöräilyä siellä Myllyn pyöräilyn estradilla, Hämähäkkitontilla?*



Ei pysty. Työt kutsuu

----------


## mijura

> No jos minä varaan mökin Syötteelle, pe 19.7. - su 21.7., sitovat ilmoittautumiset viimeistään tiistaina 9.7. osoitteeseen ulla piste karhunen(a)gmail piste com



Hupsista heijaa,

Jos ilmainen paritalon pääty jonne mahtuu n. 8 henkeä Pikku-Syötteen alapuolelta tai kaksio Ison-Syötteen päältä kelpaavat MTB Turkulaisille niin voin varata Firman mökit tuoksi viikonlopuksi. Vastineeksi toivon, että jotkut teistä tulevat joskus kahvakuulailemaan tai kuntonyrkkeilemään oheistreeninä meidän seuran salille. Turku Fighting Center siis jossa minäkin ohjaan.  :Hymy: 

Oikeastaan toisen varasinkin jo, kun piti tulla tuonne kisaan, mutta tulikin päällekkäinen varaus Painonnostoliiton Kahvakuulaohjaajakoulutuksen kanssa. Tullaan Janinan kanssa itsekin sinne perästä maanantaina toivottavasti etsimään kisareittiä ja muitakin polkuja pyörillä. Eli jos jotkut haluavat jäädä pidemmäksikin aikaa niin tilaa olisi luultavasti.

Ilmoittakaa haluista ja tarpeista vaikka privalla niin sumplitaan lisää.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Kävin sitten Liesjärvellä ajamassa noin 63 km ja aikaa kului noin 8,5 h. Teknistä juurakko-kivikkopolkua ja paikoin tuulen kaatamia oli vähän liikaa. Paljon oli kyllä siivottukkin, mutta koko matkaa ei voi sanoa sujuvaksi. Kokonaisuutena lenkki oli onnistunut, monipuolinen ja viihdyttävä kokonaisuus. Lähtöpaikka oli Hämeen Luontotupa.

Reitti:
http://goo.gl/maps/XVglD

Kuvia:
http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/tjok...iesjarvi_2013/

----------


## Juha Jokila

*Syöte MTB*
Järjestin ittelleni viikon ylimääräistä lomaa alkaen tuosta Syötteen kisaviikonlopusta. Minkäslaisesti niitä kimppamajoituksia ja kyytejä nyt mahtaa olla jäljellä? mijuralla on majoitustarjous voimassa, mutta mieluummin olisin porukoissa kuin yksikseni.

Ajatus oli, että Syötteen jälkeen jäisin ajelemaan lähistön polkuja.

Edit: Ilmoittautuminen hoidettu.

----------


## bomba

> *Syöte MTB*
> Järjestin ittelleni viikon ylimääräistä lomaa alkaen tuosta Syötteen kisaviikonlopusta. Minkäslaisesti niitä kimppamajoituksia ja kyytejä nyt mahtaa olla jäljellä? mijuralla on majoitustarjous voimassa, mutta mieluummin olisin porukoissa kuin yksikseni.
> 
> Ajatus oli, että Syötteen jälkeen jäisin ajelemaan lähistön polkuja.
> 
> Edit: Ilmoittautuminen hoidettu.



Meillä on varattuna ja ilmeisesti maksettunakin kuuden hengen asunto, joka on jo täynnä. Ulla hoiti sen puolen, josta kiitokset Ullalle. Ihan jees jos Mijuralla on ilmaismökki tarjolla myös. Musta olis kiva jos kaikilla olis kavereita, joten voidaan ehkä jakaa porukkaa tai haluttaessa siirtyä kaikki siihen isompaan mökkiin jos meitä nyt sitten olisi seitsemän. Näkisin että porukalla joka tapauksessa maksetaan ainakin tuo yksi mökki joka on jo varattu, meni sinne kuinka monta henkeä vaan. Olisko Mijuralla jotain tarkempaa speksiä tarjota mökistä? Meidän majan tiedot ja osoite löytyy tuolta:
http://www.syote.net/app/product/view/-/id/225

Missä päin Mijuran mökki sijaitsee? Onnistuuko yhteiset illanvietot järjellisillä siirtymillä vaikka nukuttaisiin eri osoitteissa?

Kyydeistä en ole varma. Meidän autossa Turusta on jo ainakin kolme. Vai neljä, mä en ole enää kärryillä. OlliR tietää kun se on sen auto. Pyöränkuljetuskapasiteettikin kahden pyörän ylittävissä luvuissa vissiin riippuu mun hämäristä pellepeloton-kuljetustelineistä.

Treeniä nolla ja kaljaa senkin edestä. Ainakin teen parhaani että pääsen keskeyttämään 120 kilsalta.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Mulla on joka tapauksessa makuupussivarusteet mukana, että jos lattialle pääsee, niin sekin käy. Fillarinkuljetukseen mulla on 4 kpl Thulen kattotelineitä, mutta paluumatkan kuviot eivät ole mitenkään selkeät kun tekisi mieli käydä ajelemassa ainakin Hossassa ja mitä niitä paikkoja siitä matkalta löytyy.

----------


## Ulla

Lattialle pääsee minun puolestani! Ja älä osta Hossan karttaa, saat sen lainaksi minulta.

----------


## OlliR

> Fillarinkuljetukseen mulla on 4 kpl Thulen kattotelineitä



Minun autooni on ilmoittautuneet Bomba ja kijas. Ideana oli että kaksi fillaria peräkoukun thulen telineeseen ja yksi takakonttiin. Jos sulla Juha on hyviä kattotelineitä, niin kaksi niitä katolle niin mahdut hyvin kyytiin! Saadaan kaksi fillaria katolle ja kaksi koukkuun. Meillä on lähtö perjantaina klo 6.00 Turusta ja paluumatkalle lähdetään sunnuntaina.

----------


## Mika.t

Onpas teillä hieno "mökki". Näyttäis olevan meidän mörskästä 200m matkaa =) Me lähdetään torstaina ja ajellaan mahdollisesti koko päivä pelipaikoille. Täytyy varata paljon lastenelokuvia että tenava jaksaa istua.

----------


## Ulla

Suurin vaikeus tässä on keksiä joukkueille nimet ja jakaa 10 henkeä niihin, kun jakaja on 3. Taidan unohtaa itseni, vai olisiko vielä kaksi viime hetken osallistujaa?  :Hymy:

----------


## kijas

> Suurin vaikeus tässä on keksiä joukkueille nimet ja jakaa 10 henkeä niihin, kun jakaja on 3. Taidan unohtaa itseni, vai olisiko vielä kaksi viime hetken osallistujaa?



Ota mut pois ni on helppo jakaa 9 ajajaa kolmeen. Saan tehtyä vastapalveluksen osallistumalla yhteen toiseen tiimiin.

----------


## mijura

> Meillä on varattuna ja ilmeisesti maksettunakin kuuden hengen asunto, joka on jo täynnä. Ulla hoiti sen puolen, josta kiitokset Ullalle. Ihan jees jos Mijuralla on ilmaismökki tarjolla myös. Musta olis kiva jos kaikilla olis kavereita, joten voidaan ehkä jakaa porukkaa tai haluttaessa siirtyä kaikki siihen isompaan mökkiin jos meitä nyt sitten olisi seitsemän. Näkisin että porukalla joka tapauksessa maksetaan ainakin tuo yksi mökki joka on jo varattu, meni sinne kuinka monta henkeä vaan. Olisko Mijuralla jotain tarkempaa speksiä tarjota mökistä? Meidän majan tiedot ja osoite löytyy tuolta:
> http://www.syote.net/app/product/view/-/id/225
> 
> Missä päin Mijuran mökki sijaitsee? Onnistuuko yhteiset illanvietot järjellisillä siirtymillä vaikka nukuttaisiin eri osoitteissa?
> 
> Kyydeistä en ole varma. Meidän autossa Turusta on jo ainakin kolme. Vai neljä, mä en ole enää kärryillä. OlliR tietää kun se on sen auto. Pyöränkuljetuskapasiteettikin kahden pyörän ylittävissä luvuissa vissiin riippuu mun hämäristä pellepeloton-kuljetustelineistä.
> 
> Treeniä nolla ja kaljaa senkin edestä. Ainakin teen parhaani että pääsen keskeyttämään 120 kilsalta.



Iso-syötteen päällä sijaitsee tuo mainitsemani kaksio, jonka olin varannut jo ajalle 18.7.2013 - 28.7.2013. Siellä siis parisänky makkarissa ja vuodesohva olkkarissa. Vuodesohva vapaana myös maanantaista eteenpäin, koko kämppä kisaviikonloppuna. Omat petivaatteet tarvitaan.  :Hymy: 
http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=65...;mlon=27.61092

Pikku-Syötteen alla on Alarinteentie 1B Hirsistä tehdyn paritalon pääty. Siellä Makkari, Olkkari ja parvi majoitustiloina. Sitä en ole varannut, mutta sekin saattaa olla vapaana. Sieltä Syötteelle 3 km matkaa loivasti laskevaa tietä.
http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=65...;mlon=27.69557 

Ollaan tosiaan Janinan kanssa tulossa maanantaina kisojen jälkeen perille ja lähdetään ehkä viikon päästä siitä. Tai ei tässä mitään tarkkoja suunnitelmia ole vielä. 

Toki jos takaisin päin saadaan autokyytiä joka poukkoilee eri MTB mestojen kautta Juhalta ollaan bensoissa mukana kyl. Itselle autolla tuleminen kiristää pinnaa sen verran, että otan luultavimminkin juna-bussi yhdistelmän. Vaikka se maksaa kahdelta opiskelijalta jo enemmän kuin auton bensat.

Ainiin ja Tahkolla nähty "One teline fits all" takaluukkuteline on myös saatavilla jos se helpottaa pyörien kuljetusta takaisin päin.

----------


## Ulla

> Ota mut pois ni on helppo jakaa 9 ajajaa kolmeen. Saan tehtyä vastapalveluksen osallistumalla yhteen toiseen tiimiin.



Ok!

----------


## Teemu

Keneen kehotan ottamaan yhteyttä lisäinformaation toivossa, kun työkaverin 7-vuotias poika olisi kiinnostunut bmx-ratahommista?

----------


## Immo Laine

> Keneen kehotan ottamaan yhteyttä lisäinformaation toivossa, kun työkaverin 7-vuotias poika olisi kiinnostunut bmx-ratahommista?



Maanantaisin klo 18.00 aikoihin löytyy radalta sellaista porukkaa, jotka antavat lisäinfoa.

Seuraava KuppisKup kisa on muuten 22.7. (eikös se ole maanantai, onhan?)!!!

Sinne on kaikki tervetulleita ajelemaan kalustoon ja mieltymyksiin katsomatta.

----------


## miku80

Torstailenkki ajettiin 7 kuskin voimin leppoisalla vauhdilla ja papukaijamerkkejä jahdattiin ja jaettiin muutamassa teknisessä mäessä.. Kiitokset kanssa-ajajille!

----------


## Hel02

Kiitos Mikulle vedosta. Hauskaa oli niin kauan kuin jarrulevy kesti. Kotona vaihdoin toisen levyn ja tarkastin vähän paikkoja. Ei ollut kovin kaukana isompi jarruremontti.

----------


## timppi

> Torstailenkki ajettiin 7 kuskin voimin leppoisalla vauhdilla ja papukaijamerkkejä jahdattiin ja jaettiin muutamassa teknisessä mäessä.. Kiitokset kanssa-ajajille!



Kiitos vetäjälle.. Kivahan tollasia teknisiä nousuja on hinkata eestaas.. Jos sitä vielä joskus oppisi paremmin ajamaan..

----------


## Ari Suomi

Tuli muuta menoa Elokuun lopulle, enkä päääse osallistumaan Taivassalon MTB Green Raceen joka on 31.08.
Myyn osallistumisosikeuden halvimman taksan hinnalla 25€, onko ketään kiinnostunut ?
Ilmoitan sitten uuden nimen/sarjan tuonne järjestäjille. Homma varmistettu heiltä että tämä käy.

MENI JO ....MENI JO .... !!

----------


## kijas

> Tuli muuta menoa Elokuun lopulle, enkä päääse osallistumaan Taivassalon MTB Green Raceen joka on 31.08.
> Myyn osallistumisosikeuden halvimman taksan hinnalla 25€, onko ketään kiinnostunut ?
> Ilmoitan sitten uuden nimen/sarjan tuonne järjestäjille. Homma varmistettu heiltä että tämä käy.



Mä voisin ostaa osallistumisoikeuden. Paa tilinumero yksityisviestinä ni hoidan maksun ja vastaan tarvittavat tiedot järjestäjiä varten.

----------


## Immo Laine

Pyöräsuunnistusta taas tulossa lähimaastoihin! Mynä-Rastien pysu cup 2 torstaina 18.7. kaikille halukkaille. 

Tarjolla n.4km(helpohko) ja n.9km (linnuntietä) radat. Opastus Valtatie 8, Nousiainen, Neste.

Kts lisää: http://www.ms-52.net/myna-rastit/myn...-ohjelma-2012/

----------


## miku80

Lauantailenkkiä Itäharjun Prismalta 10.00 ja sunnaksi vaikka tuo "eeppisiä" nousuja ja teknisyyttä tajoava Luolavuori - Ala-Lemu.. Vauhti hitaimman mukaan..

----------


## Matti H

Sunnuntaina cyclot kello 19 Hongkongilta. Maastomeininki, suuntana Kellarimäki, Pukinkulla ja Lakari. 

Tunkkausta, paskoja juttuja, sykekynnyksiä ja vitutusta.

----------


## Sti

> Torstailenkki ajettiin 7 kuskin voimin leppoisalla vauhdilla ja papukaijamerkkejä jahdattiin ja jaettiin muutamassa teknisessä mäessä.. Kiitokset kanssa-ajajille!



Kiitokset kanssa puolestani vetäjälle&kanssa-ajajille. Jostain kumman syystä Tahkon jälkeen oli pari väkinäistä lenkkiä, mutta eilen ajo maistui hyvältä. Kuin moni on laittanu jo 29:n tilaukseen  :Hymy:  ?

----------


## Pave

> Jostain kumman syystä Tahkon jälkeen oli pari väkinäistä lenkkiä, mutta eilen ajo maistui hyvältä.



Sama juttu, loppuviikosta kroppa tuntui aukeavan TMT:ssa vallan mainiosti. Onneksi loman alku ja heinätyöt palauttanevat ruhon taas normijumiin...  :Vink:

----------


## timppi

> Sunnuntaina cyclot kello 19 Hongkongilta. Maastomeininki,



Tarkoittaako tämä, että tuo on maasturilenkki?

----------


## Matti H

> Tarkoittaako tämä, että tuo on maasturilenkki?



Joo. Ja ei. Tulen itse tällä kertaa maasturilla, mutta kaikilla suunnitelluilla poluilla olen ajanut cyclolla.

 Itsesäilytysvaistoa seuraten maasturi on aina hyvä valinta näille retkille.

----------


## greenman

Joudun valitettavasti skippaamaan, vaikka tunkkaus tekisikin varmaan hyvää.
Säästäkää mullekin pari ylämäkeä.

----------


## timppi

> Itsesäilytysvaistoa seuraten maasturi on aina hyvä valinta näille retkille.



Maasturi painaa sen verran, ettei sitä jaksa tunkata :Vink:  Cyclossa taasen on maantiekumit alla (ostetaan halvat ja kevyet kiekot..) joten taidan mennä kiertämään vaikka Hirvensaloa..

----------


## Matti H

> Maasturi painaa sen verran, ettei sitä jaksa tunkata Cyclossa taasen on maantiekumit alla (ostetaan halvat ja kevyet kiekot..) joten taidan mennä kiertämään vaikka Hirvensaloa..



Muutama tiukempi törmä reitillä, mutta kyllä nekin ajaa. Ei tiedossa mitään ultratunkkausta, speksejä on hiukan kevennetty.

----------


## Matti H

Viisi kuskia ajeli suunnitelman mukaiset polut mahtavassa kelissä. Tunkattu ei juurikaan, vaan mäet ajettiin. 

Aika helvetin hieno oli pistellä menemään mielestäni idän parhailla poluilla, vauhti oli paikoin kohdillaan ja sitä pidettiin vaivattomasti. Huikea ajaa melkein rajoilla, yrittäen tuloksettomasti pudottaa Katariinanlaakson Mustaa Surmaa Pivoteineen takarenkaasta.

----------


## bomba

> Huikea ajaa melkein rajoilla, yrittäen tuloksettomasti pudottaa Katariinanlaakson Mustaa Surmaa Pivoteineen takarenkaasta.



No tää selittää miksi mulla meinas välillä happi loppua...

Hieno lenkki oli. Jos Syötteelle on pakko lähteä ajamaan 120 kilsaa vain yhdellä valmistavalla lenkillä, niin tämän paremmin sitä ei voi vetää. Olo on kuin olis hakattu paskaksi ja sen jälkeen revitty kappaleiksi, mutta jostain kumman syystä se tuntuu hyvältä. Kiitos koko porukalle! Ei oo helppoo olla ainoa kuolevainen neljän supersankarin seurassa.

Mittariin tuli yhteensä 58 kilsaa ja risat ajoajassa 4:40, joista varsinaista maastolenkkiä oli 26 km ja 2:56. Loput siirtymää Runosmäki-Kaarina välillä. Vielä melkein kotiovelta poikkesin sakkokierrokselle Isosuolle ja Runosmäen metsään. En halunnut että viimeinen mitä lihakset muistaa seuraavan viikon ajan on puuduttavan 17 kilometrin siirtymän junnaaminen. Se oli hyvä idea. Isosuon alkupätkällä kramppasi sekä jalat että kädet, mutta kyllä ne siitä taas vetristyivät. Nyt on ihmisen hyvä. Ja paha.

Ens viikon taidan lähinnä keräillä voimia viikonloppua varten.

----------


## miku80

Huomenna tiistailenkki Itäharjun Prismalta 18:00 ja vauhti hitaimman mukaan.. Anyone?

----------


## Ulla

Oli niin kiire lähtö lomalle että mm. Hossan kartta jäi Turkuun. Lämpimämpiä ajovaatteitakaan Syötteelle ei ole, odotan kovasti vesisade-ennustetta parempaa keliä. Kunhan jaksan avata oikean tietokoneen, laitan mökkiporukalle sähköpostia ruoka-asioista.

----------


## Immo Laine

> Pyöräsuunnistusta taas tulossa lähimaastoihin! Mynä-Rastien pysu cup 2 torstaina 18.7. kaikille halukkaille. 
> 
> Tarjolla n.4km(helpohko) ja n.9km (linnuntietä) radat. Opastus Valtatie 8, Nousiainen, Neste.
> 
> Kts lisää: http://www.ms-52.net/myna-rastit/myn...-ohjelma-2012/



Muistattehan tämän tostailenkin vaihtoehdon. Molemmat radat yhteensä ajomatkaa n. 20 km (ellei pahasti pummaile). Saa ajaa vaikka kimpassa! Tervetuloa.

----------


## OlliR

> Muistattehan tämän tostailenkin vaihtoehdon. Molemmat radat yhteensä ajomatkaa n. 20 km (ellei pahasti pummaile).



Muistetaan tapahtuma ja olen tulossa paikanpäälle! Hyvää verryttelytreeniä syötettä ajatellen, vaikka huomisen ajomatkan aikana jalat meneekin tukkoon..

----------


## Hääppönen

Kävin tänään hakemassa Artzin aiemmin postaamaa Piuhaan suuntautuvaa reittiä (ilman mitään Garminia). Ajoinkohan taas kerran harhaan, kun polku meni 8-tien itäpuolella Kullaanvuoren kierron jälkeen ilmeisesti parin kääpiöhirven tallaamaksi kapeaksi väyläksi, jota ei näillä taidoilla parhaalla yritykselläkään pystynyt ajamaan? Piuha oli siltä osin, mitä ehdin ajamaan, ok ajettavaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Juha Jokila

Tais Yeti ajaa vastaan nyt perjantaina jossain Porin ja Vaasan välimailla läski katolla
?

----------


## Yeti

> Tais Yeti ajaa vastaan nyt perjantaina jossain Porin ja Vaasan välimailla läski katolla
> ?



Juu, ajoin Vaasasta kotiin. Kävin Ruotsissa ajamassa ja tunkkaamassa.

----------


## Matti H

Tänään cyclot klo 19. Hyvä palautella jostain.

----------


## Yeti

> Juu, ajoin Vaasasta kotiin. Kävin Ruotsissa ajamassa ja tunkkaamassa.



Retkiraportti.

----------


## Ulla

Tuli vähän omituiset joukkuekisatulokset kun team pappa oli paras ja team fast voitti team retkeä vain kolme sekuntia. Sekin olisi ollut toisin päin jos en olisi auttanut kanssakisaajatarta repimään ketjuja pois väärästä paikasta. Kiitos mökkiporukalle ja kaikille teameille, kivaa oli!

----------


## Mika.t

33 sekuntia. Onse aika fast. Kivaa oli. Mun mielestä myös raskasta. Pääsikö bomba mökkiin omin voimin?

----------


## Ulla

Äh, olen katsonut huolimattomasti aikoja, 33 se oli. Ja juu, bomba ajoi itse alas mökille reittiä pitkin, ei kelvannut autokyyti.

----------


## Mika.t

Reipas suoritus ajaa kaksi kierrosta!

----------


## Ulla

Kyllä, nostan hattuani. Pyörääkin oli korjattu urakalla matkan varrella. Jospa bomba kirjoittaisi itse raporttia?

----------


## artzi

> Kävin tänään hakemassa Artzin aiemmin postaamaa Piuhaan suuntautuvaa reittiä (ilman mitään Garminia). Ajoinkohan taas kerran harhaan, kun polku meni 8-tien itäpuolella Kullaanvuoren kierron jälkeen ilmeisesti parin kääpiöhirven tallaamaksi kapeaksi väyläksi, jota ei näillä taidoilla parhaalla yritykselläkään pystynyt ajamaan? Piuha oli siltä osin, mitä ehdin ajamaan, ok ajettavaa.



Kuulostaa tutuilta... minä kun venytän itseni huikeaan 164,5 cm pituuteeni, kääpiöhirven polut tuntuu kotoisilta. Aki kerro sää noista poluisa? Minulla on lahja löytää niitä epäpolkuja, onnistui jopa tällä Estooniassa, vaikka täällä ei ole kuin namibaanaa... ja yllättäen, kiviä.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Eilen syötteellä aika putkeen. Vähän kramppaili. Tänään ajoin Kylmäluomassa vajaa 5 h ja matkaa vaan 30 km. Ei ollut kaikki polut mitään vauhtibaanaa.  Nyt on rakko istuiluun kohdalla.  Mitenköhän tämän ajoviikon nyt mahtaa käydä..

Artzi kannattaako ajaa Hossasta etelään UKK-reittiä?

----------


## Matti H

Cyclot ajettu leppoisasti neljän kuskin voimin teemalla kyllä kaksysi kiipeää. Lopussa tunkkailtiin kunnon umpipuskassa ettei totuus unohtuisi.

----------


## greenman

Parhautta. Kiitos.

Alkulämmittelyn kanssa 48 km.

----------


## artzi

> Eilen syötteellä aika putkeen. Vähän kramppaili. Tänään ajoin Kylmäluomassa vajaa 5 h ja matkaa vaan 30 km. Ei ollut kaikki polut mitään vauhtibaanaa.  Nyt on rakko istuiluun kohdalla.  Mitenköhän tämän ajoviikon nyt mahtaa käydä..
> 
> Artzi kannattaako ajaa Hossasta etelään UKK-reittiä?




Kyllä.  Ja koska neuvoo tulee terassilta Tallinnan vanhasta kaupungista, se o:n luotettava...  :Hymy:

----------


## bomba

Syöte MTB 2013.

Lähdin ajamaan 120 kilometrin matkaa. Tarkoitus oli mennä leppoisaa retkivauhtia ja päästä elävänä maaliin. Pitkä taival alkoi tukkoisasti. Heti reitin alussa noustiin Iso-Syötteen juurelta Pikky-Syötteen huipulle. Vaikka yritti miten rauhallisesti pyöritellä mäkeä ylös, pumppu takoi maksimisykkeellä tai ihan siinä rajalla. Aamupala ei ollut ehtinyt sulaa, ja nousun aiheuttaman alkushokin takia se jäikin vatsaan pyörimään noin 1,5 tunniksi imeytymättä mihinkään. Alkoi janottaa ja tiesin että energiaakin olisi hyvä saada, mutta en uskaltanut juoda enkä syödä kun tunsin ettei vatsasta liiku mikään mihinkään. Onneksi elimistön lämmettyä ja maaston helpottuessa hetkellisesti alkoi vatsakin toimia vähän ennen ensimmäistä huoltoa. Paha olo hävisi ja pystyin juomaan ja syömään. Tästä eteenpäin join pieniä määriä urheilujuomaa säännöllisesti ja nautin energiageelin tai muuta evästä 20-30 minuutin välein. Otin säännöllisesti myös suolaa, mikä varmaan auttoi koska kramppeja ei tullut koko matkan aikana.

Ensimmäinen kierros meni sen jälkeen aika rutiinilla. Pitkän pätkän ajoin Mika.t:n ja Peipon seurassa nauttien upeista maisemista ja ajoittain vauhdin hurmasta. Saadakseni kumppanini tuntemaan olonsa kotoisammaksi heitin pitkospuilta OTB:n suohon. 60 kilometrin kierros muuttui loppua kohden huomattavasti raskaammaksi. Ulkopaikkakuntalaisessa kateutta herättäneet upeat leveät polkubaanat muuttuivat kapeiksi kivikko- ja juurakkoränneiksi. Ja sitten oli se loppunousu.

Loppunousussa alkoi moraali olla koetuksella. Aika rupesi nimittäin olemaan kortilla. Ensimmäiseltä kierrokselta piti päästä maaliin ajassa 5:15 (klo 14.15) saadakseen jatkaa toiselle kierrokselle. Sen lisäksi huoltopisteitä suljettiin tietyn aikataulun mukaisesti, ja niille tuli ehtiä ennen sulkemista tai kisa päättyisi siihen. Loppunousua ylös vuoroin ajaessani, vuoroin tunkatessani laskin, että kaikista tiukinta tulisi olemaan ehtiminen kolmannelle eli viimeiselle huoltopisteelle, joka suljetaan klo 18. Sinne ehtiäkseni minun pitäisi pystyä ajamaan toinen kierros vähintään yhtä kovaa kuin ensimmäinen. Aikataulupaineiden lisäksi olin myös rehellisesti sanoen aivan poikki. Kaveritkin karkasivat edeltä maaliin, kun jäin keräämään itseäni kasaan vähän ennen Syötteen huippua. Olin melko varma, että maaliin päästyäni en jatka toiselle kierrokselle, vaikka nippa nappa saattaisin vielä ehtiä.

Tulin maalille lopulta ajassa 5:05 eli kymmenen minuuttia ennen deadlinea. Avauduin Akille ja Mikalle ja ketäsiinänytoli päällimmäisistä tunnoistani. Kaverit tsemppasivat jatkamaan, mutta itse olin enemmänkin että mitä järkeä lähteä itseään rääkkäämään kun on aivan varmaa että en tule ehtimään riittävän nopeasti viimeiseen huoltoon enkä tule saamaan loppuaikaa. Häilyin luovuttamisen rajamailla ja mietin mitä tekisin. Siinä sitten mussutin maalialueen huoltopisteen suklaata ja suolakurkkua ja imuttelin urheilujuomaa. Jotenkin loppunousun aiheuttama väsymys alkoi väistyä ja voimat palautua. Muistutin itseäni säännöstä numero 5 jota olin luvannut meditoida jos alkaisi tuntua pahalta. Totesin itselleni, että mä olen ajanut puolen Suomen läpi tullakseni tänne tekemään just tätä just nyt, joten mä otan siitä kaiken irti vaikka se sitten vähän sattuiskin tai aika loppuisi kesken. Tungin banaanin repun rintataskuun, tsekkasin että repussa on juomaa ja lähdin kannustushuutojen saattelemana matkaan. Olin viimeinen joka lähti toiselle kierrokselle. Kuulin myöhemmin että muutama 120 kuski oli tullut mun perässä mutta heitä ei ollut enää päästetty jatkamaan.

Ei ollut väärä päätös. Jo yksinään lasku alas Iso-Syötteeltä vetistä ja mutaista laskettelurinnettä pitkin oli niin poskettoman hauskaa ja sottaista, että ihan siitä ilosta kannatti lähteä kärsimään lisää. Läpimärkänä ja yltä päältä mudassa lähdin taittamaan toista kierrosta. Ehdin ajaa muutaman kilometrin, kun järjestäjän raatokuski sai mut kiinni. Eli siis se kaveri, joka ajaa reitin viimeisenä läpi ja varmistaa että kukaan ei ole jäänyt matkan varrelle. Jatkettiin matkaa kahdestaan leppoisalla meiningillä. Yllättäen Pikku-Syötteen nousukin meni jotenkin helpommin kuin ensimmäisellä kierroksella. Tämä jos mikä valoi lisää rohkeutta ihmiseen. Meni taas muutama kilometri, kunnes saavutettiin se nainen joka oli ajanut mun ohi maalialueen huollossa. Riikka oli Järvenpäästä, hänen miehensä oli lopettanut ensimmäisen kierroksen jälkeen ja Riikka jatkoi yksinään toiselle. Riikalla kramppasivat jalat, joten annoin hänelle suolaa ja jatkettiin matkaa kolmisin. Toisen kierroksen puoliväliin asti saatiin pidettyä jopa ihan hyvää vauhtia yllä. Kroppa toimi ja ajo kulki mukavilla poluilla. Hetken aikaa jopa ajateltiin, että saatettaisiin ehtiä aikataulun puitteissa maaliin. Reitti oli kuivempi kuin aamupäivällä ja jotkut pätkät ajettiin jopa kovempaa kuin ensimmäisellä kierroksella. Tai ainakin tuntui siltä.

Ensimmäisen huollon jälkeen alkoivat tekniset vaikeudet. Multa puhkesi takakumi. Se vaihdettiin, mutta muutaman kilometrin päästä huomattiin että uusikin kumi vuotaa. Vuoto oli tosi pientä, sillä pystyi ajamaan muutaman kilometrin mutta sitten täytyi aina pumpata. Järjestäjältä saatiin viestiä, että he voisivat venyttää huoltopisteiden aukioloa vähän, jos me onnistuttaisiin pitämään alkukierroksen vauhti kolmannelle huollolle asti. Aika reilua. Jatkettiin ajamista innoissamme ajatuksesta, että saattaisimme ehtiä maaliin ennen sen sulkeutumista ja saisimme loppuajan suoritukselle. Sitten Riikalla kiilautui ketju takahaarukan ja eturattaiden väliin, ja muutama lenkki ketjusta vääntyi. Piti ruveta ketjunkorjaushommiin ja poistaa vääntyneet palat. Kiilautuneen ketjun irrottamiseenkin meni tovi. Raatokuskin asiantuntemuksen, työkalujen ja varaosien avulla päästiin jatkamaan matkaa. Jottei liian helpolla oltaisi päästy, ketju kiilautui samaan väliin uudelleen hetkeä myöhemmin. Taas piti lyhentää ketjua. Tähän korjaukseen meni kaikki varaosat mitä kenenkään repusta löytyi, joten nyt pistettiin sormet ristiin että ongelma ei toistu. Riikka ei uskaltanut enää käyttää osaa takarattaista, jotta ketjulinja pysyisi mahdollisimman suorana.

Rengasongelmat ja ketjuremontit viivyttivät meitä sen verran, että ehdimme nippa nappa kakkoshuoltoon ennen sen sulkeutumista. Samalla sulkeutui kolmoshuoltokin. Meille kerrottiin, että voimme jatkaa matkaa mutta huoltoa ei ole enää käytettävissä. Täytimme siis juomareput ja taskut ja lähdettiin jatkamaan matkaa. Kakkos- ja kolmoshuollon välisellä lenkillä kilpailujohdolta tuli sitten viestiä, että meidän kisasuorituksemme on keskeytetty kun emme olleet ehtineet kolmoshuoltoon ajoissa. Ei sille sitten mitään voi, parhaamme yritettiin. Kun kiire kerran oli loppunut, rauhoitettiin tahtia hieman. Kalusto-ongelmien jälkeen oli pieni kiire takonut takaraivossa, nyt helpotti kun sitä ei enää ollut. Mun vuotava rengas ei pitänyt ilmaa enää ollenkaan, joten vaihdettiin mulle Riikan repusta ehjä takasisuri. Koska se oli viimeinen sisuri mitä meillä oli, pistin painetta törkeästi liikaa varmistaakseni että se pysyy ehjänä. Ajo muuttui ikävämmäksi, mutta eipä tässä enää ollut kiire mihinkään. Kolmoshuollosta raatokuskimme määrättiin ajamaan mahdollisimman nopeasti reitti loppuun, koska yksi kilpailija oli vielä hukassa. Meille tarjottiin kyyti pakulla Syötteelle, mutta kieltäydyimme tarjouksesta ja pyysimme saada ajaa omalla vastuullamme reitin loppuun. Tämä oli järjestäjälle ok ja jatkoimme matkaa kahdestaan. Ajelimme rauhassa loppumatkan ja tunkkasimme suurimman osan jyrkemmistä ylämäistä, kun virtaa ei enää tahtonut riittää muuhun kuin kevyeen rullailuun. Ja Riikkahan ei voinut käyttää kuin osaa vaihteista.

Ylitimme maalilinjan lopulta klo 20.45 ajassa 11 tuntia 45 minuuttia. Meitä oli vastassa vain Riikan mies, mutta joltain hotellin terassilla olleelta random saunaporukalta saatiin hurjat suosionosoitukset. Riikan mies otti mun saunakassin autoon ja ajoi sen alas mökeille. Riikka ja mä laskettiin vielä kerran se upea mutainen laskettelurinne alas. Sattumalta oltiin ihan mökkinaapureita, joten saunakassin hakukin onnistui näköetäisyydeltä.

Tuloslistalla lukee DNF, mutta hitonko väliä. Mä ajoin sen matkan. Vauhtia ei ollut tällä kertaa riittävästi, mutta sisun puutteesta tuskin kukaan syyttää.

Iso kiitos kaikille mukana olleille ja tsempanneille kavereille. Isoin kiitos Riikalle ja raatokuskillemme, jos satutte tätä lukemaan. Oli yksi ikimuistoisimmista viikonlopuista ikinä.

----------


## bomba



----------


## Matti H

Kunnon taisteluhenkeä!

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Onnea bomba kovasta suorituksesta! Ei menny tsemppaaminen hukkaan - "ei sille mitään voi jos aika ei riitä mutta et sä tänne keskeyttämään oo tullu." Teit kovan teon jo siinä kun lähdit toiselle kierrokselle.

Oma suoritus oli kyll p***a. Metsäosuudet ennen ekaa huoltoa oli vaan jotenkin nihkeetä kaikin puolin eikä tilannetta auttanut pehmeähköt ja odotuksiin nähden epänautinnolliset polut. Ekan huollon jälkeen parani fiilis, polku ja maisemat. Puolen matkan jälkeen alkoi totutut kramppiongelmat - normaalia pahempina mikäli mahdollista. Peruskikat kramppien estoon oli tehty eikä mäkiäkään ollut juuri nimeksikään, mutta siellä sitä sitten taas makoiltiin. Ja moneen moneen kertaan. Eniten ketutti maalissa kun ei ollut edes väsynyt kun ei ollut pystynyt kunnolla ajamaan.

Hääppösen reittiongelmia voin yrittää kommentoida jos tulee jotain edes summittaista paikkalinkkiä. Enkä kyllä muista millaisesta artzin reitistä on kyse.

----------


## Pikke

Hyvä Bomba! Niin sitä pitää, koko rahan edestä ajetaan!

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

Hyvää settiä bomba! Pahoittelut järjestäjän puolesta, että homma jäi kesken, mutta meidän on vaan pakko päästää jossain vaiheessa ea, huolto, ajanotto yms henkilöt kotimatkalle sovituissa ajoissa.

Meillä oli kuitenkin onneksi hyvä tieto siitä, missä tulette, joten aivan "random" -porukasta ei ollut kyse, jotka toivottivat teidät tervetulleeksi huipulle!  :Vink: 

Kimmo / Syöte MTB

----------


## Pikke

Ja sillä välin, kun muut hikoilivat Syötteellä, bmx-jaos kävi pitämässä hauskaa ja noukkimassa erinäisiä palkintopallisijoituksia Lahdessa. Tokavekara™ ajoi tällä kertaa naisten kanssa ja pesi kaikki joka lähdössä ja finaalissa. Cruiserimummut eli minä ja Katariina Laakkonen laitettiin ajamaan äijäporukassa, mutta hyvin meni sekin.  :Hymy:

----------


## SuperD

Oliko Bomban fillarin keulan lukitus pettänyt kun liukuputket olivat ihan puhtaat!?!   :Hymy: 
Hyvin puristettu loppuun asti!

----------


## kijas

> Puolen matkan jälkeen alkoi totutut kramppiongelmat - normaalia pahempina mikäli mahdollista. Peruskikat kramppien estoon oli tehty eikä mäkiäkään ollut juuri nimeksikään, mutta siellä sitä sitten taas makoiltiin. Ja moneen moneen kertaan. Eniten ketutti maalissa kun ei ollut edes väsynyt kun ei ollut pystynyt kunnolla ajamaan.



Tahkolla täysin sama ongelma el granden puoliväliin asti kunnes krampit mystisesti lakkasivat. On tosiaan outoa tulla maaliin hyvissä voimissa. Nyt oli pelkästään orastavaa kramppia 50 jälkeen, tämän jälkeen ajoin varovasti maaliin. Yksi mikä auttaa on totuttaa keho pitkään ja kovaan suoritukseen hyvissä ajoin ennen kisaa (tehden sen kuitenkin kisasuoritusta kevyemmin). Oliko jäänyt välistä? Ite olin _lähes_ harjoittelematta kuukauden ennen Tahkoa joka näkyi ja tuntui. Magnesium-tabletit ei oo mulla ikinä toiminu vaikka niitä popsisi päivittäin.

Ja tosiaan Tommi J:n suorituksessa oli asennetta.

----------


## MTB 50+

Bomballa  on  asennetta  !

----------


## TANUKI

Huomenna lenkkiä klo 17.00 itäharjun prisma, tai jostain muualta jos niin halutaan. Tulijoita?

----------


## usko juntunen

> Eilen syötteellä aika putkeen. Vähän kramppaili. Tänään ajoin Kylmäluomassa vajaa 5 h ja matkaa vaan 30 km. Ei ollut kaikki polut mitään vauhtibaanaa.  Nyt on rakko istuiluun kohdalla.  Mitenköhän tämän ajoviikon nyt mahtaa käydä..



Pahoittelut Juha hieman väärästä infosta Syötteellä. Vaikka olin ajeluni jälkeen omaan karttaan merkannut välin Kataja-Ahveninen "himmeäksi" poluksi, en muistanut sitä mainita kun kehuin Kylmäluoman polkuja. Tuo pätkähän kuuluu osaltaan ns. Aarnipolkuun, joka on ainakin Kylmäluomankankaan osalta  huippuhyvää. 
Se hidas pätkä on tästä kohti Kattaisenjärveä.  http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...579930&lang=fi
Sen voin kyllä vannoa, jos ajat Hossassa Hoiluasärkkää ja siittä Kokalmuksen ympäri, et taatusti pety.  Eipä olisi miehestä päälleppäin osannut päätellä, jotta 120km "syötettä" takana! Ilmeisesti on ulkoiltu riittävästi.  :Vink:

----------


## bomba

> Hyvä Bomba!



Kiitos kaikille tasapuolisesti!





> Hyvää settiä bomba! Pahoittelut järjestäjän puolesta, että homma jäi kesken, mutta meidän on vaan pakko päästää jossain vaiheessa ea, huolto, ajanotto yms henkilöt kotimatkalle sovituissa ajoissa.
> 
> Meillä oli kuitenkin onneksi hyvä tieto siitä, missä tulette, joten aivan "random" -porukasta ei ollut kyse, jotka toivottivat teidät tervetulleeksi huipulle! 
> 
> Kimmo / Syöte MTB



Ei tarvi pahoitella, ei tästä mitään hampaankoloon jäänyt. Tokihan porukan täytyy päästä kotiin ajallaan. Olemme Riikan kanssa molemmat todella kiitollisia kaikesta matkan aikana saamastamme kannustuksesta. Luulen että tämä ajo tullaan muistamaan paljon paremmin kuin monet oppikirjan mukaan menneet ja ongelmitta sujuneet reissut  :Hymy: 





> Oliko Bomban fillarin keulan lukitus pettänyt kun liukuputket olivat ihan puhtaat!?!  
> Hyvin puristettu loppuun asti!



Kiitos. Mä olen opetellut ajamaan jouston kanssa sen jälkeen kun S. Barker kerran neuvoi miten keula säädetään niin että se toimii järkevästi  :Vink: 

Nyt mä opettelen taas ajamaan ilman joustoa. Koska sekä pyörän hallinta että kunto ja nopeus vaativat selkeää petrausta, kävin ostamassa meidän suosikkipyöräkauppiaalta lääkettä vaivaan. Luulis tällä laiskuuden ja taitamattomuuden lähtevän ihmisestä.

----------


## greenman

No niin. Kyllä Marichilla kelpaa ryskyttää. 
Ei muuta kuin sunnuntaicycloihin, mars.

----------


## Matti H

Hieno hankinta! Tuo on sijoitus joka ei vanhene käsiin. Alternator-droppien kanssa saat tuon helposti muutettua vaihteelliseksikin, jos innostut.

Sanoinko tuon juuri ääneen?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## bomba

> Hieno hankinta! Tuo on sijoitus joka ei vanhene käsiin. Alternator-droppien kanssa saat tuon helposti muutettua vaihteelliseksikin, jos innostut.
> 
> Sanoinko tuon juuri ääneen?



no se ei ollut ensimmäinen asia mielessä mitä tuolle tekisin  :Leveä hymy:  Mut joo eiköhän tuosta saa pätevän pitkänmatkanpyöränkin joustokeulallla ja takavaihtajalla, jos ensi kesänä alkaa mietityttää millä sen seuraavan 120 kilsan koitoksen ajaa.

----------


## sanaksenaho

ehkä tuosta vois saada lykkyä pyttyyn eka kertaa osallisutumaan tollaseen suureen kisaan!
hieno suoritus bomba! arvostan

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Kyllä.  Ja koska neuvoo tulee terassilta Tallinnan vanhasta kaupungista, se o:n luotettava...



Aika kultaa muistot. Ukk-reittiä jaksanu kuin 30 km. Onneksi on hyvä keli, ei hyttysiä, 3G kuuluu, repullinen ruokaa ja tuli kaminassa.

----------


## Sti

Kiitos viikkoporukkalenkistä vetäjille ja kanssa-ajajille. Takajarrun häviämisen syy selvis aika nopeesti, kun lähdin sotkee asfalttia pitkin kotia kohti - koitin laitta iskaria lukkoon ja sepäs olikin sylkenyt sisältönsä pihalla, sitä on sitten myös jarrulevyssä/-paloissa. Nyt vaan ihmettelen, miten saan pyörän viikossa kuntoon Jämille. Rtech tai Fillariosa lienee vaihtoehdot.

----------


## SuperD

^ no voi sun siunakko. Multa löytyy Avidin halpis jarrupaloja jos on tarviis. Levyjäkin taitaa löytyä mutta 203mm lienee turhan järeä tasamaakäyttöön, taakse  :Hymy: 

Mullakin olisi tarvetta kyseisten firmojen palveluille (jos itse meinaat iskarin huoltoon kiikuttaa?), Fillariosa lienee yleisesti saavuttanut 'The Paja' -maineen - sinne siis mieluummin.

----------


## kijas

Itellä (ja esim. broidilla ja Jokilalla) on aika ristiriitaset kokemukset tuosta fillariosasta. Uskon että osaavat iskareita huoltaa ja säätää mutta asiakaspalvelu ja sovitusta kiinnipitäminen on aika vaikeaa. R-techissä on homma toiminu aina ongelmitta.

----------


## SuperD

> R-techissä on homma toiminu aina ongelmitta.



R-techin mekaanikko(?) mulle puhelimessa kun kysyin oltiinko tehty toivomani muutokset: "ai, pitikö siihen jotain perushuollon lisäksi tehdäkin? En mä tiennyt. No nyt se on jo tulossa sullepäin, kyllä se varmaan ihan hyvä on."

----------


## peippo

Kun on kiireellisestä tapauksesta kyse niin pakko mainita parin viikon takainen kokemus R-techistä. Lauantaina lähtö reissuun ja keskiviikkona löytyi vihdoin R-techiltä tärkeitä palikoita iskariin, joten äkkiä puhelimitse tilaus sisään painottaen asian kiireellisyyttä. Perjantaina kahden jälkeen aloin huolestumaan kun saapumisilmoitusta ei kuulu Matkahuollolta, soitto R-techille josta sainkin seurantakoodin. No eihän se toiminut joten perään uusi soitto ja pienen selvittelyn jälkeen syykin löytyi... "oho, se paketti onkin vielä täällä lähtevien hyllyssä".

Miksei Foxcomp ole vaihtoehtona? Nämä kokemukset muista liikkeistä tulee yleensä silloin kun kerran vuodessa on pakko Foxcompin loman takia asioida muualla  :Hymy:  Fillariosasta ei ole kyllä valittamista.

----------


## Sti

^Paikallisessa on sanottu, ettei huolla takapäätä, en vissiin ollu riittävän tarkaa tuossa ongelmakuvauksessa. Ilmat on iskarissa vielä sisällä, mutta siitä, mistä säädetään onko iskari täysin auki, pro-pedal päällä vai täysin kiinni on tullu jotain öljyä pihalle, eikä tämä vipstaaki liiku mihinkään. Ja tarkoitus on viedä itte paikan päälle - tällä tarkoitus eliminoida muuttujien määrää minimiin. Helpottaisi suuresti, jos ensi viikolla ei olis töitä.

----------


## Pave

Huomenna sunnuntaina pikku pakko ajaa. Ei kukaan ruoskijaksi? Jos vaikka Isossatuvassa kävisi jätskillä tjsp.
Kalustotasoituksen takia keskari jäänee leppoisaan luokkaan n. 25km/h, tod.näk. jopa alle...

----------


## peruspertti

> Huomenna sunnuntaina pikku pakko ajaa. Ei kukaan ruoskijaksi? Jos vaikka Isossatuvassa kävisi jätskillä tjsp.
> Kalustotasoituksen takia keskari jäänee leppoisaan luokkaan n. 25km/h, tod.näk. jopa alle...



Voisin tulla. Kalustotasoitukseen ei ole varaa, joten olisin tulossa cycloopilla.

----------


## Lare

"MTBCF olisi tekemässä elokuun alussa jonain viikonloppuna iskua Turkuun"

Ollaanks me tulossa?

----------


## Pave

Khyl varmaan? Keneltä kysyttäis?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## hullukoira

Huomenna on tarjolla iltacyclot klo 19.00 Piikkiön keskusurheilukentältä. Ajellaan 1-2h rauhallisen palauttavaan tahtiin metsäpoluilla.

----------


## Matti H

> Huomenna on tarjolla iltacyclot klo 19.00 Piikkiön keskusurheilukentältä. Ajellaan 1-2h rauhallisen palauttavaan tahtiin metsäpoluilla.



Palauttelu on tärkeää. Etenkin surmacoresta nauttimisen jälkeen.

Ittellä ny kolmen viikon paussi cycloissa, eessä töitä ja sekavia retkiä. Sen jälkeen cyclojen teemana on mäennousu koirapyöräilyn SM:ien ollessa Puijolla. Täytyy saada läski kiipeemään mäkeä. Toivoton tehtävä.

----------


## Pave

Ennen vakikykloja mahdollisuus tulla ruoskimaan koiraa epäsopivalla kalustolla epäinhimillisiin suorituksiin. Ykkösruoskijan paikka varattu, mutta lisää motivaattoreita/vetäjiä mahtuu remmiin mukaan.

Eli Moision ST1:n pihalta klo 14 alkaen Paattisten-Tortinmäen-Auran (alustava ehdotus) kautta Kyrön Mäenpäähän Isontuvan baariin jädelle, paluureitti avoin, kenties Kyrö - Aura - Lieto as - Oriketo jne tjsp, kunnes velvoite tulee täytetyksi...

Mulla pakkoajovuorossa 16+ kg taistelunorsu, I-ruoskijalla ilmeisesti cyclo. Maantiepyörälläkin pärjännee, jos sietää lyhyen hiekkatiesiirtymän baarille. Jolsei maantiepyöriä ilmesty lähtöpaikalle, niin voidaan harkita menomatkalla hiekkapitoisempaa koukkausta esim. Auran kko:n kautta.

Teemana Pakko, ei muita tavoitteita. Keskinopeudeksi jäänee väkisin 25-, jollei norsu kulje peesissä yliluonnollisen lujaa.
 Juomaa mukaan runsaasti, on ilmeisesti tulossa aivan pa*ka ajokeli.  :No huh!:

----------


## peruspertti

Ei ne Puijon mäet pahoja ole. Tai on ne meille tasamaan asukeille. Vaimo meinas just tuossa muutama päivä sitten, että ajellaan fillarilla sinne Puijontornille. Käytiin autolla ja totes vaimo siinä mäessä, että ei ehkä pyörällä sittenkään

----------


## peruspertti

> Ennen vakikykloja mahdollisuus tulla ruoskimaan koiraa epäsopivalla kalustolla epäinhimillisiin suorituksiin. Ykkösruoskijan paikka varattu, mutta lisää motivaattoreita/vetäjiä mahtuu remmiin mukaan.
> 
> Eli Moision ST1:n pihalta klo 14 alkaen Paattisten-Tortinmäen-Auran (alustava ehdotus) kautta Kyrön Mäenpäähän Isontuvan baariin jädelle, paluureitti avoin, kenties Kyrö - Aura - Lieto as - Oriketo jne tjsp, kunnes velvoite tulee täytetyksi...
> 
> Mulla pakkoajovuorossa 16+ kg taistelunorsu, I-ruoskijalla ilmeisesti cyclo. Maantiepyörälläkin pärjännee, jos sietää lyhyen hiekkatiesiirtymän baarille. Jolsei maantiepyöriä ilmesty lähtöpaikalle, niin voidaan harkita menomatkalla hiekkapitoisempaa koukkausta esim. Auran kko:n kautta.
> 
> Teemana Pakko, ei muita tavoitteita. Keskinopeudeksi jäänee väkisin 25-, jollei norsu kulje peesissä yliluonnollisen lujaa.
>  Juomaa mukaan runsaasti, on ilmeisesti tulossa aivan pa*ka ajokeli.



Ei siinä cyclon peesissä ainakaan mitään yliluonnollisia nopeuksia saavuteta. Ajellaan silleen "satasta" rauhallisesti  :Hymy:

----------


## Pave

Reps!  :Leveä hymy:  En muistanutkaan, miten kylmää kyytiä on luvassa... Nyt kaduttaa, mutta ei auta, pakko...

----------


## OlliR

> Huomenna on tarjolla iltacyclot klo 19.00 Piikkiön keskusurheilukentältä. Ajellaan 1-2h rauhallisen palauttavaan tahtiin metsäpoluilla.



Yritän tulla urheilukentän laidalle. Piikkiön reitit kiinnostaa, en ole koskaan sielläpäin ajellut. Tulen Paraisilta cyclolla, en kyllä osaa ajaa metsässä, mutta koitan tulla vähän matkaa perässä jos passaa.

----------


## hullukoira

> Tulen Paraisilta cyclolla, en kyllä osaa ajaa metsässä, mutta koitan tulla vähän matkaa perässä jos passaa.



Passaa oikein hyvin ja uskoisin sun pysyvän tänään letkassa ihan ongelmitta. Polut on täällä aika helppoja, yksi lyhyt enskapätkä oli kyllä mielessä mutta se nyt menee vaikka kantamallakin.

----------


## hullukoira

Sunnuntaicyclot ajettiin viiden kuskin voimin kunnialla läpi, ei tarvinnut etsiä pyörätelinettä kesken matkaa. Tunkattiin ylämäkeen, alamäkeen, tasamaalla ja ainakin yksi takanapa maistoi vähän mutaakin. Kiitos osallistujille!

----------


## OlliR

Kiitos vetäjälle ja muille lenkistä ja anteeksi pienistä säätötauoista! Hienoja polkuja ja reittejä, paluumatkalla pihvi ajatti vielä Piikkiön ja Kaarinan väliltä parhaita cyclopolkuja. Minulle tuli lenkille pituutta yhteensä 61km. Kiitos hullukoiralle juomatankkauksesta, ilman en olisi kotiin jaksanut!

----------


## Matti H

> Sunnuntaicyclot ajettiin viiden kuskin voimin kunnialla läpi, ei tarvinnut etsiä pyörätelinettä kesken matkaa. Tunkattiin ylämäkeen, alamäkeen, tasamaalla ja ainakin yksi takanapa maistoi vähän mutaakin. Kiitos osallistujille!



En kyllä tiedä miten sellaisen pyörätelineen saisi Avensikseen mahtumaan?

(Offtopic ja inside, anteeksi)

----------


## Juha Jokila

Kirjoittelin tuonne lyhyen reissuraportin viimeviikolla Syötteeltä alkaneesta rupeamasta.

----------


## Matti H

> Kirjoittelin tuonne lyhyen reissuraportin viimeviikolla Syötteeltä alkaneesta rupeamasta.



Aikamoisia ajohaluja herättää. Josko joskus...

----------


## Pave

Olipa harvinaisen siistiä ajaa välillä epäsiististi!  :Cool: 

'Oikaisin' kotimatkan Hauninen - Rusko - Moisio puskareittejä. Vesipitoisuus puskissa taatusti yli sadan!  :Leveä hymy: 

Ainoa ongelma ajokengät; varakengät likomärkänä, eivät kuivu aamuksi, kaikki varsinaiset ajokengät vielä lomareissulla *sigh* Savossa.
 Aamulla talvikengillä matkaan, tarkeneekohan?

----------


## makkeli

> Ainoa ongelma ajokengät; varakengät likomärkänä, eivät kuivu aamuksi,



Mikrossa lämpiää vain vesi, siellä ei nahka pala. Tulee kengät kuivaksi. Maistuu mikrossa lämmitetty aamupalakin aromikkaammalta  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Ulla

Pistä ne kengät sinne kuivauskaappiin. T: osasto Savo

----------


## Matti H

Kävin juoksentelemassa sandaalein märässä, saunavihdan hajuisessa metsässä kun laiska ei jaksanut paskastaa maastopyörää. Ilmava kenkä kuivuu nopeasti!

Littoisten lavalla bändi veteli Lapin tangoa Läskiin vetoavalla tavalla.

----------


## Teemu

Kiekko- ja rengaspäivitysten myötä Apinasta lähti ~1,5kg pyörivistä massoista. Jämillä lennetään!

----------


## Mika.t

Facebookista Peipon kirjoittamaa: 
*Ajateltiin Mikan  kanssa lähteä 17. tai 18. päivä Messilään ajamaan alamäkeä, löytyykö  pari muuta samaan kyytiin? Tai jos innokkaita on enemmänkin niin miksei  vaikka lauantaina Sappeen Bike Parkkiin, yöksi mökki vuokralle ja  sunnuntaina ajoa Messilässä.*

----------


## A.B.

Tarkoitus olisi viettää muutama lomapäivä Turussa ja auton katolla kulkee CycloCrossi... Joten löytyiskö seuraa oppaaksi paikallisille hiekkateille ja/tai helpoille poluille torstaina tai perjantaina?

----------


## kijas

> Tarkoitus olisi viettää muutama lomapäivä Turussa ja auton katolla kulkee CycloCrossi... Joten löytyiskö seuraa oppaaksi paikallisille hiekkateille ja/tai helpoille poluille torstaina tai perjantaina?



Tänäänhän ajetaan torstailenkkiä impivaaran palloiluhalleilta mut siellä voi olla vaikea mennä cyclolla - paitsi jos ajotaidot on tälläset: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZmJt...&feature=share Onko muuten sama nimimerkki joka joskus aikoinaan (neljä vuotta sitten) kävi tutustumassa Turun enskapätkiin?

----------


## A.B.

> Tänäänhän ajetaan torstailenkkiä impivaaran palloiluhalleilta mut siellä voi olla vaikea mennä cyclolla - paitsi jos ajotaidot on tälläset: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZmJt...&feature=share Onko muuten sama nimimerkki joka joskus aikoinaan (neljä vuotta sitten) kävi tutustumassa Turun enskapätkiin?



Iltaa! Sori missasin tämän postin tähän asti, joten harmillisesti meni ohi torstailenkki... Jep, kyllähän täällä on tullut ennenkin ajeltua hienoja polkuja opastuksessa... Ainakin yksi enskakisa tutustumisineen, xc-rullailua sekä lentokentän että littoistenjärven ympäristöissä ja oma toimista CC-rullailua  :Hymy: 

Huomen aamusta ajattelin ottaa siirtymän Liedon ja Paimion kautta Sauvoon...

----------


## bomba

Hiphei, vaikuttaa siltä että Mariachin litkutetut renkaat alkavat vihdoinkin pitää ilmaa! Ei se vaatinutkaan kuin kolmisen desiä litkua etunakkiin, tiukkaa tuseerausta kolmena iltana ja pari sisäänajolenkkiä.

Onko sunnuntaina perinteisiä epäpyöräilyharjoituksia? Tahtoo kokeilemaan! Sykekynnykset on ainakin taattu, välitys on toistaiseksi 32-16... Pitäisköhän kuitenkin hommata taakse 17 tai 18 hampainen?

----------


## sanaksenaho

voisin ilmottautua sunnuntaiksi mukaan välityksellä 34-20

----------


## hullukoira

> Huomen aamusta ajattelin ottaa siirtymän Liedon ja Paimion kautta Sauvoon...



Olisin mielelläni lähtenyt kiertelemään hiekkateitä kanssasi, mutta muut velvoitteet pitävät pyörän tukevasti säilytyskoukussa. Täältä  (ja sama gpx fileenä ) voi löytyä jotain vinkkiä Lieto-Paimio välille, hiekkataitä siellä kyllä riittää. Mukavaa aamulenkkiä!

----------


## peruspertti

Maastosatanen ensi viikolla/ reittejä. Route painaa pääle  :Vink:

----------


## Matti H

Sunnuntain ajelut on hullukoiran tai Pihvin käsissä. Ite en ehdi sunnuntailenkkeilemään pariin viikkoob.

----------


## MTB 50+

_Laitanpa  tämän tännekin puolelle. Tervetuloa  mukaan !_ Lauantain  3.8.2013  porukkalenkit
*Maantiekuskin maastolenkki*
07:00  ja  09:00 Auranlaakson ABC yhteensä  4 …5  h
VETÄJÄ: MTB 50+
REITTI: kaksi kierrosta
Ensimmäinen suuntautuu tänne Kohmo-Pääskyvuori- Halinen – Auranlaakso.Ensimmäiseltä  kierrokselta  tullaan  takaisin ABC, josta  noukitaan vähemmän aamuvirkut  mukaan.
Toinen kierros liikkuu  suunnalla  Littoinen – Kaarina ja palaa  tarvittaessa ABC:lle.
Toinen kierros päättyy  n.  11:00 -12:00
POLUT: Poluiksi pyrin  etsimään helppoja tai helpohkoja  polkuja. 
AJOVAUHTI: rauhallinen

----------


## greenman

Mulla on sunnuntaixyZclo harkinnassa. Jos ei tule estehiä, niin voin minäkin jotain ryteikköä ajattaa.
Vauhti = 34-18  X/

----------


## Matti H

Syyskuussa ainakin kolmet cyclot, joissa teemana ylämäkien ajaminen hellvetin kovaa. Tai ainakin täysii.

----------


## marmar

> _Laitanpa  tämän tännekin puolelle. Tervetuloa  mukaan !_ Lauantain  3.8.2013  porukkalenkit
> *Maantiekuskin maastolenkki*
> 07:00  ja  09:00 Auranlaakson ABC yhteensä  4 …5  h
> VETÄJÄ: MTB 50+
> REITTI: kaksi kierrosta
> Ensimmäinen suuntautuu tänne Kohmo-Pääskyvuori- Halinen – Auranlaakso.Ensimmäiseltä  kierrokselta  tullaan  takaisin ABC, josta  noukitaan vähemmän aamuvirkut  mukaan.
> Toinen kierros liikkuu  suunnalla  Littoinen – Kaarina ja palaa  tarvittaessa ABC:lle.
> Toinen kierros päättyy  n.  11:00 -12:00
> POLUT: Poluiksi pyrin  etsimään helppoja tai helpohkoja  polkuja. 
> AJOVAUHTI: rauhallinen



Jos mitään yllättävää ei satu, niin tulen ainakin ekalle kierrokselle. Toivottavasti ehdin ajaa molemmat. Huomiseksi luvattu 27 astetta iltapäiväksi, joten aamu on täydellistä aikaa maastolenkille  :Hymy:

----------


## Juha Jokila

Meneekö joku huomenna Jämille? Tuo MTB50+:n aamulenkki olis kyll hyvä ja halvempi vaihtoehto.

----------


## A.B.

> _Laitanpa  tämän tännekin puolelle. Tervetuloa  mukaan !_ Lauantain  3.8.2013  porukkalenkit
> *Maantiekuskin maastolenkki*
> 07:00  ja  09:00 Auranlaakson ABC yhteensä  4 …5  h
> VETÄJÄ: MTB 50+
> REITTI: kaksi kierrosta
> Ensimmäinen suuntautuu tänne Kohmo-Pääskyvuori- Halinen – Auranlaakso.Ensimmäiseltä  kierrokselta  tullaan  takaisin ABC, josta  noukitaan vähemmän aamuvirkut  mukaan.
> Toinen kierros liikkuu  suunnalla  Littoinen – Kaarina ja palaa  tarvittaessa ABC:lle.
> Toinen kierros päättyy  n.  11:00 -12:00
> POLUT: Poluiksi pyrin  etsimään helppoja tai helpohkoja  polkuja. 
> AJOVAUHTI: rauhallinen



Täällä harkitaan vakavasti toiselle kierrokselle osallistumista, mutta uskaltaako mukaan tuupata ulkopaikkakuntalainen ja vielä vääränlaisella pyörällä? Lupaan kyllä heivata itseni tienlaitaan, jos polku käy CC:llä ajamattomaksi...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## MTB 50+

> Täällä harkitaan vakavasti toiselle kierrokselle osallistumista, mutta uskaltaako mukaan tuupata ulkopaikkakuntalainen ja vielä vääränlaisella pyörällä? Lupaan kyllä heivata itseni tienlaitaan, jos polku käy CC:llä ajamattomaksi...



kyllä mukaan voi tulla. CC:llä pärjääminen riippuu kuskista ;

----------


## miku80

Huomenna rauhallinen lauantailenkki Itäharjun Prismalta 10.00.. anyone?

----------


## A.B.

> kyllä mukaan voi tulla. CC:llä pärjääminen riippuu kuskista ;



Kyllähän sitä pitää aikankin kokeilemaan tulla, jos en pysty ja kykene tulen pois häiritsemästä  :Nolous:  Olen 09.00 mennessä ABCllä!

----------


## bomba

> Lauantain  3.8.2013  porukkalenkit
> *Maantiekuskin maastolenkki*
> 07:00  ja  09:00 Auranlaakson ABC yhteensä  4 …5  h
> VETÄJÄ: MTB 50+
> ---
> POLUT: Poluiksi pyrin  etsimään helppoja tai helpohkoja  polkuja. 
> AJOVAUHTI: rauhallinen



Voisin tulla ensimmäiselle kierrokselle, jos vain pääsen ssängystä ylös noin aikaisin. Klo 09 on hyvä lopettaa, ehtii sopivasti klo 10 töihin. Kahteen viimeiseen riviin luottaen luulen uskaltavani lähteä vaihteettomalla ja jousittamattomalla pyörällä.





> Mulla on sunnuntaixyZclo harkinnassa. Jos ei tule estehiä, niin voin minäkin jotain ryteikköä ajattaa.
> Vauhti = 34-18  X/



Hyvä juttu. On tässä jo ainakin kolmen letka sitten kasassa.

----------


## hullukoira

> Sunnuntain ajelut on hullukoiran tai Pihvin käsissä. Ite en ehdi sunnuntailenkkeilemään pariin viikkoob.







> Mulla on sunnuntaixyZclo harkinnassa. Jos ei tule estehiä, niin voin minäkin jotain ryteikköä ajattaa.
> Vauhti = 34-18  X/



Pihvi ei liene sunnuntaina tulossa ja mullakin on suunnitelmat vielä varsin hämärässä. Greenmanin on vastuu, kun kansa sunnuntaina nokkospuskaan astuu.

----------


## A.B.

> kyllä mukaan voi tulla. CC:llä pärjääminen riippuu kuskista ;



Jos vaan pääsen ajoissa ylös yritän aamulähtöön... Mutta odottaa ei kannata.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Taidanpa minäkin yrittää aamulla tulla Matin takuuhyvälle lenkille.

----------


## jannevaro

Selvisin minäkin kotia, vaikka on toi jalka vielä tosi kipeä. Hain kotimatkalla Paawon kahvilasta possumunkin niin sain minäkin munkkikahvit. Vituttaa vähän vähemmän. Pyöräilyhousun lahkeen saa kätevästi taitettua taskuksi kylmägeelille.

----------


## OlliR

Kiitos Matille hyvästä lenkistä! Paljon oli uutta polkua, vauhtikin oli aloittevalle cycloilijalle sopivaa. Uusia naamojakin tuli tututksi. Kenenkäs kanssa puhuin ensiviikon pysu kisoista Ylöjärvellä, laita yv:tä jos yhteiskyyti kelpaa?

----------


## MTB 50+

Kylmää jalkaan ja kylmää olutta, niin kyllä se siitä :Vink:

----------


## Juha Jokila

Laatutakuu toteutui ja ajettiin aamutuimaan sopivia polkuja, joilla pyörän käyttö nopeutti merkittävävsi etenemistä. 45 km hiukan vajaassa viidessä tunnissa. Kiitos.  Juu ja syklokuskit pärjäs oikein hienosti ajoittain ihan maastopoluillakin.

----------


## greenman

Sunnuntaina ajetaan epämääräisellä kalustolla epämääräisessä maastossa. 

1900 @ HongKong. 

Katsotaan löytyykö nokkosta.

----------


## jannevaro

> Kylmää jalkaan ja kylmää olutta, niin kyllä se siitä



On muuten hyvää Nokian panimon Keisari 66 Pale Ale!

----------


## Juha Jokila

Vielä päivän lenkin jälki: 
https://maps.google.com/maps?q=http:...63672&t=m&z=12

----------


## MTB 50+

> On muuten hyvää Nokian panimon Keisari 66 Pale Ale!



Ja auttaa  varmasti  myös  ruhjeisiin.

----------


## MTB 50+

Mut kyl mä  nii pal  noit cyclokuskei ihmettele, kui niil lainka  voi aja  kaikist  noist paikoist ?  Pakko nosta kypärä  !

----------


## miku80

HMP oli miinoitettu kunnolla kun tänään ajelin niin kasa paskaa oli keskellä polkua ja tuskin oli eläimen jätöksiä kun oli peräpeili pyyhitty vessapaperilla.. onneks huomas ajois juurikin tuon paperin takia..

----------


## greenman

Liekö aitoa HMPeetä?

----------


## MTB 50+

Se oli parasta mitä HM osasi itsestään antaa.

----------


## TANUKI

Huomenna lenkkiä klo 11.00. Lähtöpaikkana Hirvensalon slaalomin parkkis ja suuntana saaren polut. Tulijoita?

----------


## kari kangassalo

Hei. reilu kuukausi sitten valitin jarrujen vinkumisesta. no takuuasiat eivät tuolla pyörähuolto.com -firmassa tunnu oikein toimivan kun sieltä eivät enää ole vastanneet. Jarrujen vinkumisesta olen nyt ite googletellut ja tässä aika vakuuttavan oloinen saitti:

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Tech-Tu...rake-2011.html

Ajattelin kokeilla tota. kerron sitten miten meni ja sitten toivottavasti aloitan vihdoin tämän mtb-kauden (tosin nyt on ollut täsä vähän muitakin syitä...)
Laitoin ton linkin vain siksi tänne että jos joku muu joskus törmää samaan, aika moni ilmeisesti googlettelun perusteella on!

----------


## Juha Jokila

Siltä varalta, että meijän tyttären varastettu fillari jää pyörimään lähiseuduille, niin tein tuonne oman topikin tarkoilla tiedoilla ja tuntomerkeillä: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...dale-F2-femine

----------


## Juha Jokila

Onko joku menossa Kolille ajamaan ensi viikonloppuna?

----------


## Miklo

Tervehdys! Mahtaisiko täältä saada kokeneemmilta apuja polkuverkoston laajentamiseen, lähinnä Raisio+lähialueet hakusessa. Nyt on jo seuraavat paikat käyty ja koluttu joka suuntaan: Kullaanvuori, Karevan kierto, Hauninen, Mälikkälä, lentoaseman eteläpuoli, Pansio. Jotta välttyisin suuremmilta eksyilyiltä ja turhautumisilta, niin olisi hyvä saada joku pieni vinkki mihin päin kannattaa suunnata? Naantali? Rusko? Toispuol Turkuu? Jotain dataa jos löytyis ni olis jees. 

ps. Yhteislenkeilläkin on tullut käytyä mutta siellä on pyöritty samoilla reiteillä mitä yleensäkin ajan..

----------


## greenman

5 hengen voimin crossattiin. 
Mukavaa rauhallista kikkailua "jäähyväiset kesälle" -teemalla.
Kiitoksia seuroista.

Käppyrää ja syheröä.

----------


## Yeti

Oikein mukava sunnuntailenkki. Ei ehkä sunnuntaicyclo sanan varsinaisessa mielessä, kun ei tunkattu yhtään, mutta kivaa silti oli.

----------


## greenman

Joo oli valitettavan sujuvaa, mutta nokkosia sentään löytyi.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Mahtaisiko täältä saada kokeneemmilta apuja polkuverkoston laajentamiseen, lähinnä Raisio+lähialueet hakusessa. Nyt on jo seuraavat paikat käyty ja koluttu joka suuntaan: Kullaanvuori, Karevan kierto, Hauninen, Mälikkälä, lentoaseman eteläpuoli, Pansio. Jotta välttyisin suuremmilta eksyilyiltä ja turhautumisilta, niin olisi hyvä saada joku pieni vinkki mihin päin kannattaa suunnata?



Kerttula-Petäsmäki-Kallainen! Temppelivuorelta junaradan vierustoja kohti Turkua. Ehkä lentokentän pohjoispuoli.

----------


## Miklo

> Kerttula-Petäsmäki-Kallainen! Temppelivuorelta junaradan vierustoja kohti Turkua. Ehkä lentokentän pohjoispuoli.



Oolrait! Kerttulassa joskus käynytkin, hyvät polut. Kokeillaan tuota laajentaa ensi kerralla.. Varmaan tarttis hommata joku navi tohon pyörään niin ehkä löytäis polut helpommin, sports tracker hieman epätarkka. Lisääkin vinkkejä saa antaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Oolrait! Kerttulassa joskus käynytkin, hyvät polut. Kokeillaan tuota laajentaa ensi kerralla.. Varmaan tarttis hommata joku navi tohon pyörään niin ehkä löytäis polut helpommin, sports tracker hieman epätarkka. Lisääkin vinkkejä saa antaa



Missä on metsää, siellä on polkuja. Edes peruskartasta ei löydä parhaita pikkupolkuja. Suunnistuskartoissa on jo vähän paremmin, mutta ajettavuutta ei kartan perusteella voi paljoakaan arvioida. Sinne vaan harhailemaan pyörän kanssa ja kotona sitten merkkaa vaikka peruskarttaan hyvät polut. Aikansa kun on merkkaillut, niin alkaa muodostua pitempiä järkeviä reittikokonaisuuksia ja on oppinut tuntemaan lähialueen maastot. Ehkä navilla voi löytää kaikki heti mulle nyt, jos saa joltain konkarilta träkkejä seurattavaksi.

----------


## bomba

Meikänkin puolesta kiitos vetäjälle ja seurueelle. Oli ihan mahtava lenkki. Mulla on ihan mahtava pyörä. Auringonlasku oli mahtavan upea. Maailma hehkui oranssina virallisen lenkin lopulla, ja violetinpunertavana kun pääsin kotiin läntiseen Turkuun. Upean fiiliksen huipentumaksi löysin jääkaapista kylmän Karhun. Life is good!

matkamittariin tuli 52 kilsaa ja kelloon 4 tuntia.

----------


## Ulla

Ovat sepelöineet Rantapihan ja Rajakiven väliltä polkua Syöte-tyyliin. Muuten onnistunut ajopäivä ja Särkijärvessä oli hyvä uimavesi.

----------


## Miklo

> Missä on metsää, siellä on polkuja. Edes peruskartasta ei löydä parhaita pikkupolkuja. Suunnistuskartoissa on jo vähän paremmin, mutta ajettavuutta ei kartan perusteella voi paljoakaan arvioida. Sinne vaan harhailemaan pyörän kanssa ja kotona sitten merkkaa vaikka peruskarttaan hyvät polut. Aikansa kun on merkkaillut, niin alkaa muodostua pitempiä järkeviä reittikokonaisuuksia ja on oppinut tuntemaan lähialueen maastot. Ehkä navilla voi löytää kaikki heti mulle nyt, jos saa joltain konkarilta träkkejä seurattavaksi.



Jep näinhän se on. Välillä pistää ketuttamaan vaan kun eksyy johonkin omakotitalon pihaan tai ajaa johonkin ryteikköön. Taitaa se vaan kuulua lajiin ja aloittelijan touhuihin.  :Hymy:   torstailenkeille Imppariin edelleen menossa, parina viime kertana tosin ei ole ollut pahemmin ehdokkaita vetomiehiksi (vedin toisen näistä osaksi itse)

----------


## Ulla

Tulkitsenko oikein, että Turun kaupungin opaskartasta klikkaamalla asemakaavoituksen alta esiin kaupungin maanomistus ja suurentamalla riittävästi näkymää ovat esim. Moision kuntoradan ja Jäkärlän kivikaudenpolun ympäristö kaupungin omistuksessa?

*Mietin vaan tuota tiistain 3.9. XC-kisaa klo 18, jonne tarvitaan, oli paikka mikä vaan, järjestelyapua!*

----------


## marmar

> Jep näinhän se on. Välillä pistää ketuttamaan vaan kun eksyy johonkin omakotitalon pihaan tai ajaa johonkin ryteikköön. Taitaa se vaan kuulua lajiin ja aloittelijan touhuihin.   torstailenkeille Imppariin edelleen menossa, parina viime kertana tosin ei ole ollut pahemmin ehdokkaita vetomiehiksi (vedin toisen näistä osaksi itse)



"Eksymiset" ja pusikkotunkkaus kuuluu lajin luonteeseen.

Jos sulla on Android kännykkä, niin sinne oruxmaps, peruskartat ja openstreetmap. Sillä pääsee digimaailmassa pitkälle.

Paras tapa mielestäni on tulostaa haluamansa setti paperille mukaan ja ihmettelemään.
Paikkatietoikkuna palvelee tässä hyvin. Openstreetmapin aineisto on paikkatietoikkunassa hiukan vanha (alle 0,5 vuotta kuitenkin).
Tässä vaikka yksi esimerkki ruutukaappauksesta, jossa on peruskartta kiinteistörajoilla ja openstreetmap päällekkäin. Kirkkauksia ja näkyviä tasoja voi säädella mieltymysten tulostimen mukaan. Tai sitten voi printtailla eri versioita eri painotuksilla. Paperilta voi sitten ihmetellä, että meneeköhän tuo polku OK-talon pihan läpi, vai sopivasti kahden pihan välistä.

Itsellä on tarkoitus ollut alkaa päivittelemään paikallisia polkuja myös tuonne openstreetmappiin, mutta ajanpuutten vuoksi on jäänyt aika vähälle.

Olihan se hienoa, jos saataisiin joku proggis, jossa hyvät polut saataisiin kaikkien käyttöön ja käyttöastetta nostettua. Silloin ne tunnetuimmat polut eivät kulu liikaa ja muut pysyy paremmin auki.

Tampereella pohditaan ihan samoja juttuja. Nykytekniikka mahdollistaa liki kaiken, mutta helppokäyttöinen käyttöliittymä puuttuu. 

Aiheesta saisi varmaan ihan oman topiikin, jossa voisi puida alustoja ja tapoja jakaa reittejä. Yhtenäinen koko suomen kattava riittävä helppo tapa olisi mainio, jos joku jaksaisi sitä vielä jotenkin ylläpitää. Tällä hetkellä mielestäni paikkatietoikkuna ja openstreetmap ovat parhaat ehdokit alustoiksi. Seuraava tapa voisi toimia. Opensreetmap polkujen piirtoon, josta pitäisi saada hyvä tapa siirtää laadukkaasti tiedot paikkatietoikkunaan tulostettavaksi peruskarttapohjalle. Karttalaustat elää tällä hetkellä murrosta ja vapaa-aikaa on niin vähän, että olen kekittynyt toistaiseksi piirtämään reittejä päähän eksy ja löydä menetelmällä. Tukena openstreetmap ja porukkalenkeillä ajamani jäljet.

Josko joskus pääsisi seuraavaan vaiheeseen ja jaksaisi raapustella paperikartalle reitit, jotka ajaisi "puhtaina" eritasoisina lenkkijälkinä yleiseen jakoon. Jotain mulle heti toimisi jollain muulla sen jälkeen hyvin.

Jos pidempaa lenkkiä kaipaa, niin kannattaa poiketa itäpuolelle ja ajaa vaikka JJ:n linkkaama launtaina ajettu reitti läpi  :Vink: 
Itsellä jälki jäi vajaaksi, kun aikataulupaineet sai oikaisemaan kotiin. Jälkeen tattui osa kotimatkan siirtymästä, joten JJ:n jälkeä kannattaa seurata. Siirtymineen tuli mulle 53 km.

Tunnistan ongelman hyvin, vaikka omalta kohdaltani olen päässyt jo kriittisen pisteen yli ja pulaa ajettavista poluista ei enää ole. Tuo eksy ja löydä menetelmä toimii kohtuu hyvin. 

MTB-turun kotisivuille voisi mielestäni koota aiheesta pienen jutuntyngän aloittelevien iloksi, mutta kirjoittajaksi tarvittaisiin varmaan vapaaehtoisia. Voisin ehkä olla yhtenä, siis ehkä, joskus, paremmalla ajalla...  Jos muita halukkaita ilmaantuu, niin tarina voitaisiin varmaan työstää ryhmätyönä sopivan palvelun avulla.

----------


## MTB 50+

Jokainen harhailee joskus jossakin tässä lajissa. Se  kuuluu lajiin. Ajan jonkin verran itselleni oudoilla  alueilla  eri puolilla Suomea liikkuva  työni takia.  Aika  usein hotelleista  saa  jonkun onnettoman kartan. Usein katson etukäteen karttaa netistä ja yritän muistaa sen. Navia  tms. en käytä kuin todella  harhassa ollessani. Etsiminen on osa  tämän  lajin viehätystä.  Turun ympäristön polut tunnen aika hyvin. Ne on tässä  vuosikymmenien kuluessa oppinut.

----------


## A.B.

> Taidanpa minäkin yrittää aamulla tulla Matin takuuhyvälle lenkille.



Mahdottoman myöhäiseen meni! Mutta parempi myöhään kuin ei ollenkaan ja nyt kun vihdoinkin pääsin foorumille kirjautumaan niin lausuttakoon Suuri Kiitos Matille todella hienosta aamulenkista (siis viime lauantaina...) ja muille kiitoksia mukavan leppoisesta lenkkiseurasta  :Hymy:

----------


## Ulla

> Tulkitsenko oikein, että Turun kaupungin opaskartasta klikkaamalla asemakaavoituksen alta esiin kaupungin maanomistus ja suurentamalla riittävästi näkymää ovat esim. Moision kuntoradan ja Jäkärlän kivikaudenpolun ympäristö kaupungin omistuksessa?
> 
> * Mietin vaan tuota tiistain 3.9. XC-kisaa klo 18, jonne tarvitaan, oli paikka mikä vaan, järjestelyapua!*



Sain sen verran selville, että klikkailemalla asetuksia sopivasti saa opaskartasta esille tumman vihreällä kaupungin omistamat maat, mutta voivat olla vuokrattuja tai käyttöoikeus on luovutettu jonkun muun käyttöön ja Kiinteistöliikelaitoksesta voi sitten kysyä lisää.

----------


## Nelson

Mahtavaa. Kerran menin lenkillä kysymään Makkelilta, miten lenkkireitin saa näkymään Google Mapsissä. _"Ihan helposti - editoit gpx:ää ja sitten heität sen palvelimelle ja lataat Google Mapsiin"._ 

Siitäpä innostuneena homma hoidettu - hivenen meni tumpelolta aikaa ja harmaita hiuksia..... Tässä siis viime torstaina ajettu reitti, matkaan lähti yhteensä 16 kuskia, matkan varrella tippui porukkaa pois. Lopulta 7 kuskia muistaakseni ajoi takaisin Impivaaran palloiluhallille. Aikaa kokonaisuudessaan 3h 14min, matkaa 30.2 km.

----------


## Miklo

Kiitos hyvästä viestistä marmar! Täytyy koittaa perehtyä noihin karttahommiin sitten kun saan läppärin kuntoon.. Ja tuosta polkujen etsinnästä, en ollut liikkeellä kaikkimulleheti ajatuksella. Lähinnä vain pientä vinkkiä mistä niitä kannattaa hakea.. Ja tulipa tuolla Petäsmäessä ja Kallaisissa vietettyä jo jonkin aikaa, hieno tunne kun voi vähän ajella ristiin rastiin eikä heti ole metsästä ulos tai pientaloalueen takapihoilla. 

Itselle siis riittäisi joku vähän sinnepäin oleva maininta alueista joissa kannattaa käydä.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Itselle siis riittäisi joku vähän sinnepäin oleva maininta alueista joissa kannattaa käydä.



Tässä hakemistossa on (liian) vanhoja reittikarttoja, eivätkä ne enää pidä paikkansa, mutta näkee niistä alueet, joilla on joskus ollut polkuja ja varmasti osa niistä löytyy edelleenkin.

http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/tjokila/kartat/

----------


## marmar

> Itselle siis riittäisi joku vähän sinnepäin oleva maininta alueista joissa kannattaa käydä.



Jos et vielä ole ehtinyt itäpuolelle, niin käy pyöräilemässä siellä. Openstreetmappiin on merkattu polkuja aika hyvin. Alueet voi näyttää pieniltä, mutta kyllä siellä "harhaillessa" monta tuntia saa palamaan helposti. Sitten eteläpuolelta katariinanlaakson polut kannattaa myös ajaa, jos kaipaa teknisempää. Ei sieltäkään ihan heti pois tarvi tulla, kun seikkailee kaikki polut läpi. Löytyy myös taukopaikaksi laavu polttopuineen ja näkötorni, josta voi käydä ihalemassa maisemia Turun ja paraisten ylle.

----------


## artzi

Joka vuosi on haettu ja löydetty hyvä tapa jakaa reittejä... tai useampi. Sitten jakajat jakaantuu... joko nyt löytyy se paras, jota kaikki käyttäisi?   :Hymy:   Oruxmap näyttää oletuksena Openstreetmap, Openstreetmap Mapnic ja Opencyclemap - mapforge... mikä noista olisi "paras“ polkujen tuntija, uusimmat? Edellä jo mainittu http://kartat.hylly.org/ on hieno, mutta niikuin kaikki kartat, ei näytä polkuja eikä kaikkia tulipaikkoja eikä laavuja. Siihen laavu.org... 

Palvelun pitäisi  toimia myös kännyllä. Kun on vieraalla paikkakunnalla, pitäisi voida helposti katsoa kännyllä lähin polun pää.  Ja samalla pitää tietysti tallentaa oma reitti... jonka voi tehdä toisella ohjelmallakin.

----------


## marmar

> Joka vuosi on haettu ja löydetty hyvä tapa jakaa reittejä... tai useampi. Sitten jakajat jakaantuu... joko nyt löytyy se paras, jota kaikki käyttäisi?    Oruxmap näyttää oletuksena Openstreetmap, Openstreetmap Mapnic ja Opencyclemap - mapforge... mikä noista olisi "paras“ polkujen tuntija, uusimmat? Edellä jo mainittu http://kartat.hylly.org/ on hieno, mutta niikuin kaikki kartat, ei näytä polkuja eikä kaikkia tulipaikkoja eikä laavuja. Siihen laavu.org...



Oruxmapsin Open...map kartat on mielestäni kaikki samanasiältöisiä ja online karttoina kohtuullisen ajantasaisia. Tekemäni korjaukset ja lisäykset ovat kohtuullisella viivellä päätyneet kaikkiin. Tarkka galluppia ilmestymisajasta en ole tehnyt. Sama runkoaineistohan noissa käsittäkseni on. Värimaailmaltaan cycle sanan sisältävät on mielestäni parhaat.

http://kartat.hylly.org/ uusien aineistojen pitäisi sisältää myös openstreetmapin polut.





> Versiohistoria
> v2.0 (17.02.2013)
> - Kartan tuottamiseen käytetyt järjestelmät uusittu käyttämään XML/GML muotoa
> - Aineistopäivitys:
>     - Maastotietokanta (13.02.2013)
>     - OpenStreetMap (13.02.2013)



Mullakin päivittämättä, joten en osaa sanoa miltä näyttää. Mahtaakohan ehtiä vielä uusi versio ennekuin saan päivitettyä. Jotkut ne onneksi jaksaa vääntää aineistoa meidän kaikkien iloksi. 

Vaikuttaisi siltä, että  openstreetmap lienee paras paikka tunkea polkudataa. Sieltä se vaikuttaisi tulevan jollain viiveellä sekä paikkatietoikkunaan, että kartat.hylly.org sivun jakamaan aineistoon. Lisäksi formaatti on sellainen, että itsekin voisi ainakin teoriassa vääntää koodia noiden hyödyntämiseksi. Openstreetmappiin tungettujen GPS-trackkien määrä on paljon suurempi, kuin sinne merkattujen polkujen. Jos / kun saan taas aikaa/inspiraatiota piirrellä kartalle jotain, niin sitä oikeampi polusta tulee mitä suurempi määrä jälkiä samasta polusta on piirtotyön pohjalla. Kaikissa piirtämissäni poluissa on kuitenkin yksi mun ajama tuore jälki, jotta polkudata on edes piirtohetkellä riittävän isosta ja oikeasta polusta. Usein samasta polusta on löytynyt useampia jälkiä ja silloin piirrossa voi arpoa muistinvaraisesti reittiä kaikkien jälkien perusteella. Mun mielestä on hyvä, jos kaikki kynnelle kykenevät tunkee kelvollisista poluista GPS-dataa sinne, vaikka ei ehtisi tai jaksaisi piirrellä sitä kartalle saakka.

Mutta sitä parasta tapaa ei ole tainnut vieläkään löytyä, mutta parempaan suuntaan mennään. :Hymy:

----------


## Ulla

Onko kukaan ajanut Kuhankuonon reittiä Rajakiveltä kohti Vajosuota tässä viime aikoina? Onko Kevätretkellä nähdyt uudet pitkokset jo asennettu? Mietin varovasti että jos sää suosii eikä hotsita tehdä työpäivää, niin lauantaina voisi ajella siellä pitkän lenkin ja lämmittää edulliseen euron/hlö hintaan Rantapihan saunan lenkin jälkeen.

----------


## peippo

> Onko kukaan ajanut Kuhankuonon reittiä Rajakiveltä kohti Vajosuota tässä viime aikoina? Onko Kevätretkellä nähdyt uudet pitkokset jo asennettu? Mietin varovasti että jos sää suosii eikä hotsita tehdä työpäivää, niin lauantaina voisi ajella siellä pitkän lenkin ja lämmittää edulliseen euron/hlö hintaan Rantapihan saunan lenkin jälkeen.



Oliko tämä lenkkikutsu? Jos niin mistä lähtö, mihin aikaan ja miten pitkään?

Tänään oli yli 20 osallistujaa torstailenkillä!

----------


## miku80

> Tänään oli yli 20 osallistujaa torstailenkillä!



Meidän puolikas eteni 9 hengen letkassa lepposasti, mutta sujuvasti.. Kiitokset kanssapolkijoille..

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Oliko tämä lenkkikutsu? Jos niin mistä lähtö, mihin aikaan ja miten pitkään?



Eh... sama kävi mielessä, mutta ajattelin etten tohdi häiritä erämaan rauhaan pyrkiviä. 

Vajosuon pitkoslankut oli ainakin juhannuksen nurkilla vielä asentamatta. Olisin kovin yllättynyt, jos jotain edistystä olisi tapahtunut ja veikkaan, että lumetkin nähdään ennen ehjiä pitkoksia.

----------


## bomba

Noh älkääs nyt... Kävin tänään varjolenkillä, kun en ehtinyt oikealle torstailenkille. Isosuolla/Pomponrahkalla oli korjattu pitkospuita. Ehkä ne vielä tämän kesän aikana ehtii sinne Kuhiksellekin.

Putkahdettuani metsästä lähelle A. Korhosen reviiriä yritin puhelimitse tiedustella herra Korhosesta opasta Ruskon poluille, mutta mies ei ehtinyt kuin puuskahtaa puhelimeen että torstailenkillä ollaan. Ilmeisesti oli vauhti päällä. Mut Aki hei, kutsu on avoin, jos joku ilta haluat lähteä näyttämään kotikuntasi parhaita pätkiä  :Hymy: 

Näin muuten kaksi kettua lentokentän kupeessa. Siellä ne etsiskeli varmaan jyrsijöitä mättäiden keskeltä. Pidin vähän aikaa taukoa ja katselin niiden touhuja. Lupsakoita punaturkkeja.

----------


## Ulla

Kyllä minä kierosti yritin esittää yhteislenkkiretkikutsua. Ajettaisiin sama kuin Kevätleirin lauantaina eli Savojärven ympäri, Kurjenrahka, Vajosuo, Kangenmiekka, Laaskallio, Vajosuon länsilaita, Pukkipalo ja sieltä takaisin Rantapihaan. Ennen Pukkipaloa ainakin voi oikoa, jos tarve tulee, ja taukoja pidetään, eväitä syödään. Lenkin jälkeen voisi paistaa makkaraa, saunoa ja uida Rantapihassa. Euron sauna pitää lämmittää itse (ellei siellä satu olemaan joku jo saunomassa). Lähtö klo 9.30 Rantapihasta, paluu aikaisintaan klo 16 samaan paikkaan, luulisin.

Tervetuloa!

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Noh älkääs nyt... Kävin tänään varjolenkillä, kun en ehtinyt oikealle torstailenkille. Isosuolla/Pomponrahkalla oli korjattu pitkospuita. Ehkä ne vielä tämän kesän aikana ehtii sinne Kuhiksellekin.



Sama firma hoitaa polkuja Kullaanvuorelta Kuhikselle asti, mutta Isosuo lienee kaupungin hoidossa. Ainakin muutama vuosi sitten olivat eri kunnossapidossa, kun olin yhteyksissä Ruskon alueen polkujen hoidosta ja kyselin samalla miksi Isosuolle oli tehty portit.





> Putkahdettuani metsästä lähelle A. Korhosen reviiriä yritin puhelimitse tiedustella herra Korhosesta opasta Ruskon poluille, mutta mies ei ehtinyt kuin puuskahtaa puhelimeen että torstailenkillä ollaan. Ilmeisesti oli vauhti päällä. Mut Aki hei, kutsu on avoin, jos joku ilta haluat lähteä näyttämään kotikuntasi parhaita pätkiä



Ei minulle juuri kukaan koskaan soita, mutta aina kun olen lenkillä niin kyllä sitten soitellaan.  :Leveä hymy:  Tää oli siis tämän kesän eka torstailenkki. Tahkon jälkeen ajettu yksi maantielenkki ja Syöte sekä yksi kevyt kuvarastireissu ja Jämillä minimaratonin reitti. Keväällä alkoi jalkapöytä oireilemaan ja en ole käynyt suunnistamassa Jukolan jälkeen. Jämillä saman jalan nilkka kipeytyi. Jossain tuossa välissä alkoi toisen jalan akillesjänne kenkkuilemaan. Pakko oli lähteä vähän tuulettumaan. Nilkka kesti suht kivuttomasti ja akillesjänteen kanssa pärjäsi kun muisti tunkata varpaillaan. Liikunnat siis olleet sen verran vähissä että vähempikin puuskuttaa ja nyt oli joku vielä päästänyt sinkulamiehen veturiksi. Vauhtia ei ollut paljon mutta täysillä menin.  :Hymy:  Kiitokset vetureille. Katotaan jos joskus Ruskon polkujakin - jos siellä vielä jotain ajettavaa löytyisi.

----------


## bomba

> --- kyselin samalla miksi Isosuolle oli tehty portit.



Miksi sinne muuten on tehty portit?

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Miksi sinne muuten on tehty portit?



Heiltä oli sitä kuulemma muutkin kyselleet, mutta kun ei ole heidän aluettaan niin eivät tienneet. Kaipa se on mopoilun estämiseksi, muttaa saattaahan se olla jotain muutakin.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Joku veteli eilen monttukoneella mullat ympäri pitkin Kalliobaanareittiä Mynämäellä. Matala möreä hidaskäyntinen moottorin jötkötys vaan kaikui metsässä, mutta en nähnyt kaasuttelijaa. Ilmeisen vaikea hallita tuollaista peliä ajolinjoista ja jarrutus- ja ruopimisjäljistä päätellen.  Ehkä yritti kuitenkin ajaa siivosti, mutta maa kääntyy niin kovin helposti.

----------


## Ulla

Jos joku aikoo tulla huomenna retkiajolle niin ilmianna itsesi että osataan Paven kanssa odottaa. Jos vaikka ollaan etuajassa liikkeellä.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Jos joku aikoo tulla huomenna retkiajolle niin ilmianna itsesi että osataan Paven kanssa odottaa. Jos vaikka ollaan etuajassa liikkeellä.



Minä saattaisin tulla Kuhikselle. En uskalla vielä luvata, eikä tarvi odotella, mutta huomiselle on pitkä lenkki on kiikarissa. Alun perin oli aikomus ulkoiluttaa tiepyörää, ettei tarvi myydä sitäkin vähäisen käytön takia, mutta suon ja paarmojen kutsu houkuttaa aina.

----------


## Mika.t

Kuinka paljon niitä eväitä tarvii?

----------


## peippo

Tulossa ollaan, minä ja pari muuta.

----------


## Ulla

Kevätleirillä pidettiin reilu makkaranpaistotauko jo kesken lenkin, nyt meinasin että ajettaisiin reitti läpi normilenkkimussutuksella eli banaania, patukkaa ja voileipää. Kiva että porukkaa tulee lyhyellä varoitusajallakin!

----------


## Pave

Onkos joku ajellut Moisiontietä tallentimien kanssa ja saanut outoja tuloksia?  :Sekaisin: 

Mul on tässä hiipinyt mieleen epäilys, että rakenteilla oleva uusi valaisinlinja keskeneräisine kaapelisilmukoineen aiheuttaa reipasta häiriökenttää, kun kerran Garminin sykedata näyttää paikallisesti vähän rajulta...

----------


## Cerex

Moisiossa tulee ajeltua kun täällä asun eikä omaan Garminiin ole kyllä mitään lisäsykäyksiä normaalin päälle tullut. Saattaapi nuo kuitenkin vaikuttaa häiritsevästi.

----------


## makkeli

Näyttää aurinko pilkistävän ja notkun jo ylhäällä, joten taidan tulla sinne Rantapihalle, kun viimeksi siellä olin, niin suksilla soilla seikkailin.

----------


## Ulla

Olipa liukkaita pitkoksia ja flipperijuuria, mutta jono kulki silti hienosti. Ja minä sain erittäin hyvää liukkaanajotreeniä. Luvatut evästauot pidettiin, saunassa oli jo tulet kun saavuimme, samoin grillikatoksessa. Hieno lenkki, näin kun onnistuisi kaikki useammin. Kiitos!  :Hymy:

----------


## Juha Jokila

Joo, harvinaisen sujuva lenkki Kuhankuonolla. Kiitoksia seurasta.

----------


## makkeli

Näytti joillakin olevan sujuva lenkki ja toisilla ei. Onneksi en jäänyt ainoaksi koheltajaksi :Vink:  Tuli siinä rajakiven molemmin puolin joku kaatumatauti kolmesti, joka kasteli kengät, hanskat ja hihat, lippakin upposi suohon. Täristen päästiin sen jälkeen maaliin sujuvaa vauhtia pitäen. Kiitos!

----------


## Mika.t

Oli kyllä mainio lenkki ja hauskat polut.

----------


## SuperD

Eilinen retki oli kyllä oivallinen, kiitos Ullalle ja koko retkueelle. Maisemia en kyllä paljoa ehtinyt ihailla, siitä piti huolen aavistuksen liukkaat pitkokset  :Hymy:

----------


## timppi

Onko tänään illalla mitään lenkkiä?

----------


## Matti H

Ei mun vetämänä. Hullukoira tai Pihvi saattaa viritellä jotain?

Ensi sunnuntaina ajetaan ylämäkeä.

----------


## Pihvi

Mulle sopisi klo 20 startti Kaarinan lukiolta. Suunnaksi Vaarniemi tai jotain muuta.

----------


## timppi

> Mulle sopisi klo 20 startti Kaarinan lukiolta. Suunnaksi Vaarniemi tai jotain muuta.



Menee mulle vähän turhan myöhäiseksi.. Taidan ottaa suunnaksi soratiet ja Askalan voimalaitoksen..

----------


## Pihvi

En kerkee kahdeksaksi, joten jää iltalenkki multakin väliin.

----------


## artzi

Piipahdin Kolin kierroksella. Mahtava reitti, tiesiirtymistä huolimatta sanoisin että aika vaativa reitti... en jäänyt alligaattorin suuhun suolla, ja onneksi näin tämänkin varoituksen ajoissa. Muuten olisi tullut tupla tai tripla... tuo hyvännäköinen polku on vain hämäystä...

----------


## fillaristi

> Ei mun vetämänä. Hullukoira tai Pihvi saattaa viritellä jotain?
> 
> Ensi sunnuntaina ajetaan ylämäkeä.



Saatampa siis osallistua kun kerran mäkeä on tarjolla...

----------


## Ulla

Tiistain 3.9. aluecupin XC-kisa klo 18 siirtyy mitä todennäköisemmin Hirvensalosta Moision kuntoradan ympäristöön. Jos näin käy, ilmoitan kyllä aluekalenterin ylläpitäjälle muutoksesta heti kun se varmistuu. Päätin, että kun kerran olen kisan järjestäjä, järjestän sen parhaimmaksi katsomallani tavalla eli tuon sen lähelle kotia. Tulkoot kisailijat toiselle puolelle kaupunkia tällä kertaa.  :Hymy:  Olen selvittänyt Moision kuntorataa ympäröivän metsän polkujen käytön lupaa kaupungin kanssa ja sellainen järjestynee, huoh. Mutta ilman apuvoimia kisa ei järjesty sielläkään ja minä ja Pave ei selvitä härdellimäisestä kierroslaskennasta ja yhdestä-kahdesta valvontapaikasta kahdestaan. Mika T. lupaili alkukesästä että voisi ehtiä, ehditkö edelleen ja olisiko muita apuvoimia tulossa?

----------


## Mika.t

Kyllähän mä ehdin.

----------


## Nelson

Tänään ajettiin makkelin vetämänä torstailenkki, kierrettiin Maarian allas. Hyvät oli polut, yhteistä matkaa tuli 35,1 km, keskinopeus oli 10 km/h. 

Kalustorikkoina oli kaksi takarengasta, joista toinen oli oma. Rampagesta repeytyi yksi reunanappuloista, eikä litku enää jaksanut pitää rengasta kasassa. Keväällä talvirenkaan vaihdon jälkeen olin laittanut 90 ml litkua renkaaseen - sitä oli vielä vähän jäljellä. Jotain muutakin takakiekostakin hajosi, sen verran epäkesko oli sisäkumin kanssa ajellessa. Loppumatkasta yksi pinnoista vielä katkesi, eli huoltoa siis tiedossa. 

Paluumatkalla kaupunkiin päin tullessa kierrettiin vielä pari mäkeä HAK:n johdolla pienemmällä porukalla. Kiitos vetäjille ja muille ajoseurasta!

----------


## HAK

Pinna saattoi pimahtaa ihan siitä ilosta, että pääsi rappusia laskettelemaan muutamaan otteeseen  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Nelson

Jep, Rieskalähteen koulun portaat ei ainakaan vähentänyt sitä ilon riskiä.....

----------


## Pave

Montako kuskia? Entä pannutustakuu?  :Sekaisin: 

t. Utelias Työläinen

----------


## HAK

> Montako kuskia? Entä pannutustakuu? 
> 
> t. Utelias Työläinen



Kahdeksantoista. Ainakin meikkä hoiti takuujuttuja, vaikka muidenkin edestä. 

t.Pitäisikö käydä tikkaamassa kyynerpää?

----------


## Lehisj

Onko lähiakoina jollain suunnitteilla tutustumisreissua tuonne Taivassalon puoleen Green Race-reitille?

----------


## HAK

> Onko lähiakoina jollain suunnitteilla tutustumisreissua tuonne Taivassalon puoleen Green Race-reitille?



Mä varmaan pyörin viikonloppuna Vehmaalla, joten kai johonkin sadekuuron väliin tai sadekuurossa sopii Green-reittiäkin.
Tiistaina voi olla mollikkapäivä niin ehkä silloinkin, ehkä illasta.

----------


## Pave

> Kahdeksantoista.



Hyvä-hyvä!  :Cool:

----------


## Matti H

Sunnuntaina kello 19 Hongkongilta lihaskramppeja ja mielipahaa ylämäkipainotteisilla sunnuntaimaastocycloilla.

----------


## Ulla

Onkos Saramäen EK tuhottu jo kokonaan kun ette ajaneet eilen sitä kautta? No, kuvittelen ehtiväni tänään iltalenkille, menenpä katsomaan.

----------


## makkeli

> Onkos Saramäen EK tuhottu jo kokonaan kun ette ajaneet eilen sitä kautta? No, kuvittelen ehtiväni tänään iltalenkille, menenpä katsomaan.



Saramäen EK on aika huono jo, taidettiin joskus kesä-heinäkuussa ajaa sekin. Nyt uhkasi jo pimeys laskeutua, joten piti melkein tiesiirtymänä ajaa Maarian altaan sillalta takaisin.

Kalustorikkoja tuli itselle sen verran, että ennestään klappaavat linkut klappaa enemmän. Sen kanssa olisin voinut elää, mutta eilen hävisi reboundit iskarista, öljyä se onkin ruikkinut viimeaikoina ulos, nyt taisi öljyt tyhjentyä kokonaan.

----------


## Lehisj

> Mä varmaan pyörin viikonloppuna Vehmaalla, joten kai johonkin sadekuuron väliin tai sadekuurossa sopii Green-reittiäkin.
> Tiistaina voi olla mollikkapäivä niin ehkä silloinkin, ehkä illasta.



Laitan sulle viestiä (SMS), jos vkonloppuna huvíttaa ajella tuolla suunnalla.

----------


## Yeti

> Sunnuntaina kello 19 Hongkongilta lihaskramppeja ja mielipahaa ylämäkipainotteisilla sunnuntaimaastocycloilla.



Kuulostaa houkuttelevalta.

----------


## Immo Laine

> Tiistain 3.9. aluecupin XC-kisa klo 18 ... olisiko muita apuvoimia tulossa?



Juu, mullakaan ei pitäisi olla mitään silloin. Soittele, jos pakosta tarviit apuvoimia!!!!

Ja sitten, *HUOM-HUOM-HUOM*:

Suuren suosion saavuttanut MynäRastien Pyöräsuunnistus on taas nyt torstaina 22.8. Mynämäessä. Tulkaa ihmeessä paikalle, tätä ei kannata jättää kokematta!!
Kts. lisätietoja: http://www.ms-52.net/myna-rastit
tai kysy vaikka multa!

----------


## SuperD

Huomenna sunnuntaina - jos luoja suo - ajetaan Turun ihka ensimmäiset TQFBMX-reenit Kuppiksella klo 12.00. Kyseessähän on länsirannikkovariaatio Helsingissä suuresta suosiosta nauttivasta läskipyöräbemaxista. Idän kaverit ovat harjoitelleet jo pitkät tovit, joten lienee asiallista että kyseisen lajin alkeita aletaan harjoittamaan myös Turussa. 

Ei aavistustakaan miten ruuhkaista radalla on kyseiseen aikaan, ajetaan velolla ympyrää jos BMX rata on ruuhkainen. Tervetuloa kaikki läskit ja läskiksi halajavat. Oma läski mukaan. 

Mitä: Haparoivaa BMX ajoa läskipyörillä
Missä: Kupittaan BMX rata
Milloin: Sunnuntaina 18. elokuuta klo 12.00
Miksi: Öh?
Varustus: Tuhdeilla renkailla varustettu polkupyörä + kaikki suojat mitä kaapista löytyy

Teaseri: http://fat-bike.com/2013/07/fat-video-tuesday-♦-pyorakrossiparkki-kivikko-helsinki/

----------


## Ulla

> Saramäen EK on aika huono jo, taidettiin joskus kesä-heinäkuussa ajaa sekin. Nyt uhkasi jo pimeys laskeutua, joten piti melkein tiesiirtymänä ajaa Maarian altaan sillalta takaisin.



Ei se ollut yhtään huonontunut alkukesästä, läpi pääsee eikä asvalttiakaan ole vielä  :Vink:  . Ainut hankaluus oli löytää polun pää Huiskulan päästä lähtiessä.

----------


## greenman

> Sunnuntaina kello 19 Hongkongilta lihaskramppeja ja mielipahaa ylämäkipainotteisilla sunnuntaimaastocycloilla.



Sykemmittäri ladattu. Maksimisyketakuu lienee voimassa?
Mieli on paha jo valmiiksi.

----------


## hullukoira

> Sykemmittäri ladattu. Maksimisyketakuu lienee voimassa?
> Mieli on paha jo valmiiksi.



Pitäisköhän koittaa high-tech-harrastusta ja mitata omatkin maksimit. Sykemittarikin on ollut latingissa vuodesta -98.

----------


## Matti H

> Pitäisköhän koittaa high-tech-harrastusta ja mitata omatkin maksimit. Sykemittarikin on ollut latingissa vuodesta -98.



Mä olen valvonut viime yön töissä ja en oo juurikaan nukkunut. Äskeinen päikkäriyrityskin jäin pikaviestien kattomisen varjoon. Vitun penkkiurheilu. Näinä päivinä ei tuu yli 160 bpm ees vapaapudotuksessa.

----------


## Lehisj

> Mä varmaan pyörin viikonloppuna Vehmaalla, joten kai johonkin sadekuuron väliin tai sadekuurossa sopii Green-reittiäkin.
> Tiistaina voi olla mollikkapäivä niin ehkä silloinkin, ehkä illasta.



Kiitos Hannu, Paul ja Rico minun ja Antin puolesta tämänpäiväisestä tutustumisajosta Green Race kisareitillä! Rata on kyllä mahtava, mutta kyllä sen verran kovaa settiä, että neljä kierrosta tuolla vastaa mielestäni vaativuudeltaan kyllä 1,5 kierrosta Tahkolla. Täytyy nyt katsoa, uskaltaako sitä ollenkaan lähteä edes yrittämään tuota täyttä matkaa. Tosin Henkka voi aina pelastaa ja säästää tavalliset kuolevaiset siltä viimeiseltä kierrokselta...

----------


## greenman

Ihan ei kone kunnolla nostanut kierroksia, joten maksimit jäi haaveeksi. Hyvä lenkki kuitenkin. Kiitos.

keskisyke 135
Maksimi 173

Läskin ketjut putosivat jokaisessa juurakossa. Joku patentti tarvii viritellä.

----------


## HAK

> Kiitos Hannu, Paul ja Rico minun ja Antin puolesta tämänpäiväisestä tutustumisajosta Green Race kisareitillä! Rata on kyllä mahtava, mutta kyllä sen verran kovaa settiä, että neljä kierrosta tuolla vastaa mielestäni vaativuudeltaan kyllä 1,5 kierrosta Tahkolla. Täytyy nyt katsoa, uskaltaako sitä ollenkaan lähteä edes yrittämään tuota täyttä matkaa. Tosin Henkka voi aina pelastaa ja säästää tavalliset kuolevaiset siltä viimeiseltä kierrokselta...



Tottakai uskaltaa. Mustanaamioon voi luottaa.

----------


## Matti H

> Ihan ei kone kunnolla nostanut kierroksia, joten maksimit jäi haaveeksi. Hyvä lenkki kuitenkin. Kiitos.
> 
> keskisyke 135
> Maksimi 173
> 
> Läskin ketjut putosivat jokaisessa juurakossa. Joku patentti tarvii viritellä.



Ask and thou shalt receive!

Kaikki mäki mitä pohjoisesta Kaarinasta oli revittävissä irti ajettiin. Elämä on rankkaa tasamaiden asukille. Ei noussu sykkeet mullakaan, ja olo oli todella outo kotiin tullessa. Reippaasti mentiin osaavalla sakilla, kivaa, kiitos!

Mutta saiko Hullukoira palautettua leffansa? Lenkki ei voi olla huono, jos siteerataan American Psychoa.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## greenman

Toisaalta siteurauslistalla oli myös: Eat da poopoo :X

----------


## OlliR

^  :Hymy: 

Kiitos matille lenkistä, hyvin nousi sykkeet minulla! Ysin jälkeen tulee jo huomattavan hämärää, syksy tulee väkisin..

----------


## hullukoira

> keskisyke 135
> Maksimi 173



Pahus, mun keskari jäi pari lyöntiä sun huipuista. Ehkä ensikerralla kovempaa  :Kieli pitkällä: 





> Mutta saiko Hullukoira palautettua leffansa? Lenkki ei voi olla huono, jos siteerataan American Psychoa.



Joo, videohomma on tältä erää kunnossa, ei pitäisi Alibillakaan olla enää kirjoittelun aihetta. Loistavaa lenkkiä tosiaan.

----------


## Immo Laine

Kiitos kaikille osallistujille ja toimitsijoille bmx-radalla tänään. Tulokset: http://bmxracing.fi/radat/Turku_tulokset.html

Ja muistakaa torstaina pyöräsuunnistusta Mynämäessä!

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Ja muistakaa torstaina pyöräsuunnistusta Mynämäessä!



Radat ovat tällä kertaa vaihtelevassa maastossa ja sisältävät sekä vauhdikkaita osuuksia, että oikeaa maastoajoa. Pitempi rata on 21,5 km mitattuna gps:llä lyhintä ajettavissa olevaa uraa pitkin. Arvioitu ihanneaika 1 h 30 min. 14 rastia.
Lyhyempi rata on suunnilleen puolet pitkästä. Koko rata on yhdellä A4 tulostekartalla, eli EI kartanvaihtoja. Kartta: 1:15000 pyöräsuunnistusurakuvauksilla. Maastotyö vuodelta 2008 ja osittain ajantasaistettu tänä vuonna.

Lähdöt nyt torstaina 22.8.2013 klo 17-18.30.
Linkki lähtöpaikalle: http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...227323&lang=fi

LIsää ohjeita Mynärasteille tulemisesta: http://www.ms-52.net/myna-rastit/yleista/

----------


## Ulla

Ah, MS-52:n sivuilla oleva kartta on vuodelta 2012 kun näyttää eri lähtöpaikkaa? Mutta päivämäärä täsmää? No, tulen joka tapauksessa eksyilemään ensimmäistä kertaa tänä vuonna.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Mun tekemä pysu-rata lähtee ainkin tosta mun antamasta kohdasta. Seuratkaa tienvarsiopasteita.

----------


## Ulla

^ Näin teemme.

Tiistaina 3.9. sen sijaan XC-kisan lähtöpaikka klo 18 on: http://opaskartta.turku.fi/IMS/?layers=Opaskartta&cp=6712796,23461352&z=2&title=X  C-kisan%20l%C3%A4ht%C3%B6paikka

Ilmoittautuminen klo 17.30-17.45 lähtöpaikassa.

----------


## Mika.t

Lenkki tänään itäharjun prismalta klo 18. Vauhti sopiva

----------


## artzi

> Lenkki tänään itäharjun prismalta klo 18. Vauhti sopiva



Tämä kai pätee myös to-lenkkiin... keli ainakin näyttää upealta, että jotta jos vaikka liittyisi jonoon.

----------


## Mika.t

Juu huomenna tietysti kans.

----------


## Lehisj

> Lenkki tänään itäharjun prismalta klo 18. Vauhti sopiva



Ymmärsinkö joko ajan tai paikan väärin vai molemmat, kun pari minuuttia ennen kuutta tolpalla ei näkynyt yhtään maastopyöräilijää? No tuli sitten ajettua lenkkiä kolmestaan (me, myself and I)!

----------


## Sti

> Ymmärsinkö joko ajan tai paikan väärin vai molemmat, kun pari minuuttia ennen kuutta tolpalla ei näkynyt yhtään maastopyöräilijää? No tuli sitten ajettua lenkkiä kolmestaan (me, myself and I)!



Tiedä häntä, menikö aika ja/tai paikka väärin - näin ainakin SuperD:n lähellä tolppaa autoillessani tuoilloin? Mutta jos ajaa "me-myself-I" seurassa, niin sillon on kai ainakin parhaassa mahdollisissa seurassa? 3 viikkoa lomalla ja tänäänkin ohjelmassa vain kokovartalohieronta&autonhuoltoonvienti - tuskin huomenna tolpalle, tullu ajettua enemmän lomalla, kun mitä oma kunto ajaa periksi.

----------


## timppi

> Ymmärsinkö joko ajan tai paikan väärin vai molemmat, kun pari minuuttia ennen kuutta tolpalla ei näkynyt yhtään maastopyöräilijää?



Olitko siellä tänään, ke vai eilen ti? Me lähdettiin tolpalta siinä vähän yli kuusi, eilen tiistaina..

----------


## Lehisj

> Olitko siellä tänään, ke vai eilen ti? Me lähdettiin tolpalta siinä vähän yli kuusi, eilen tiistaina..



Juu olin siis keskiviikkona; päivät sekaisin; dementia etenee huolestuttavaa vauhtia!

----------


## Lehisj

> Mutta jos ajaa "me-myself-I" seurassa, niin sillon on kai ainakin parhaassa mahdollisissa seurassa?



Niin tai sitten huonoimmassa! No ainkaan ei kukaan muu olllut näkemässä/kuulemassa surkeitä suorituksiani, kun harjoittelin Litsan kierron muutamaa kivikkoylämäkeä yhä uudestaan ja uudestaan lukuisten voimasanojen säestämänä.

----------


## Ulla

Olipas hienoa kalliobaanaa, neulasränniä ja löysin pienen pätkän juurakkojumppaakin pyöräsuunnistusreitiltäni. Ensimmäistä rastia etsin pitkään ja hartaasti kunnes tajusin olevani rastin 13 tienoilla, kröhöm. Kaikki kuitenkin löysin ja ennen pimeääkin. Kiitos!

----------


## artzi

Hieno to-kierros. Tällaisia karjuja siellä metsässä pyöri.

----------


## miku80

Sauhuvuoren valloittajat... Kiitokset kanssapolkijoille!

----------


## Baas 009

Kiitoksia Juhalle hyvästä reitistä. Vaikka tietäkin oli, ei sekään pahasti päässyt puuduttamaan kun oli paljon käännöksiä ja tiepätkät sopivan lyhyitä. Ihan oikeaa polkuakin oli saatu paljon mukaan.  Ja poluthan on tuolla parasta A-luokkaa.
Eka rasti haetutti meikäläiatäkin yli 5 minuuttia, muuten sujui ihan ok, pienempiä minuutin - parin huteja kyllä tuli useita. Kunto vain on niin persiistä ettei vaan päässyt kovempaa.

----------


## PeeVee

Ensimmäisen kerran kokeilin pyöräsuunnistusta. Hauskaa oli, vaikka ekaa rastia hainkin reilut 10 min. Kakkosen otin varovaisesti, mutta sitten pääsikin ihan hyvään vauhtiin. Illan muut menot pakottivat keskeyttämään rastin 9 jälkeen. Jos 12.9. yrittäisi sitten ajaa koko radan läpi.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Pysun tulokset; http://www.ms-52.net/wp-content/uplo...1082013va.html

Olis kiva kuulla kommentteja miksi niin monelta matka jäi kesken?

----------


## PeeVee

> Olis kiva kuulla kommentteja miksi niin monelta matka jäi kesken?



Ehkä tuo rata oli vähän pitkä tavallisille kuntoilijoille. Voisin ajatella, että semmoinen max 1h ihanne ajalla oleva rata sopisi tällaisille harrastajille paremmin. Silloin tuo todellinen kesto olisi useammalla tuolla 1,5h molemmilla puolilla.

----------


## HAK

Rata oli oikein hyvä. Sopiva setti korttelista enskabaanoille. Mulle itselle vaan sattui kämmi, kun ohitin kolmosen vahingossa enkä sitä huomannut kuin vasta jälkeenpäin. Pituus ja muu ihan ok. Waiting for nextone.

----------


## SuperD

Äkkilähtöjen erikoismiehille ja -naisille tiedoksi: LVI-liikkeeltä lähtee minipossujuna lännen suuntaan tänään klo 11.00

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Huomenna sunnuntaina - jos luoja suo - ajetaan Turun ihka ensimmäiset TQFBMX-reenit Kuppiksella klo 12.00. Kyseessähän on länsirannikkovariaatio Helsingissä suuresta suosiosta nauttivasta läskipyöräbemaxista. Idän kaverit ovat harjoitelleet jo pitkät tovit, joten lienee asiallista että kyseisen lajin alkeita aletaan harjoittamaan myös Turussa. 
> 
> Ei aavistustakaan miten ruuhkaista radalla on kyseiseen aikaan, ajetaan velolla ympyrää jos BMX rata on ruuhkainen. Tervetuloa kaikki läskit ja läskiksi halajavat. Oma läski mukaan. 
> 
> Mitä: Haparoivaa BMX ajoa läskipyörillä
> Missä: Kupittaan BMX rata
> Milloin: Sunnuntaina 18. elokuuta klo 12.00
> Miksi: Öh?
> Varustus: Tuhdeilla renkailla varustettu polkupyörä + kaikki suojat mitä kaapista löytyy
> ...



Onko tämä muuten tarkoitus toistaa, esim. huomenna?
nimim. kiinnostunut  :Hymy:

----------


## Ulla

Vähän hitaampien lähtöjen kuskeille: olisiko huomenna, sunnuntaina, aamulla klo 8.30 poluille lähtijöitä, lähtöpaikka Impivaara ja suunta perinteinen Kullaanvuori tai jotain sinne päin? Osasto Rusko?

Iltapäivällä viimeistään pitää mennä töihin, siksi tuollainen epämiellyttävän aikainen herätys. Tai oikeastaan mulla ei olisi ollenkaan aikaa lenkkeillä, mutta kun keli on tuollainen, niin minkäs teet.

Jos joku on tulossa niin on hyvä ja ilmiantaa itsensä tänään klo 22 mennessä.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

8:30 Turun aikaa? Täällä meidän aikavyöhykkeellä on silloin vasta varhainen aamu. Vähän vaikee ehtiä, mutta voishan sitä yrittää. Ei kyll uskalla mitenkään luvata. Mä kyll puhelimen avustuksella löydän teidät metsästäkin jos suunta on yllä mainittu. Pääsis vähemmällä siirtymälläkin.

----------


## Ulla

Minua ei tarvitse teititellä. Lähden kotoa vaikka klo 8 metsiä pitkin kohti Impivaaraa, tai jos kukaan ei ilmoita tulevansa sinne, oikaisen Runosmäestä suoraan kohti Haunisia eli Pomponrahkan jätän väliin. Kuuntelen puhelinta ja toivon sen soivan, jotenkin on turhan jänskää ajaa siellä yksin.

----------


## Baas 009

Kun kerran sunnuntaicykloista ei ole kuulunut mitään, formaatin kehittäjältä mitään kysymättä siirrän ne huomisen (25.8) osalta Ruskolle.

Eli Klo 18.30 Ruskon S-marketin pihasta, eli tästä http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...237897&lang=fi

Vauhti takuulla Eteläisen osaston tasoa hiljaisempaa, ja juttujen luokattomuudesta ei voi mennä takuuseen. Vauhti liian hiljaista oikeille urheilijoille.
Maastoajoa, eli maastokonkelia alle, ainakin tavalliselle kuskille. Ekstreemimmästä pyörävalinnasta jokainen vastaa itse.

Ajellaan pari tuntia Ruskon ja Lentokentän alueen polkuja. Paluu lähtöpisteeseen.

-Ville

PS. Ei pääse aamulenkille niin pitää jotain yrittää..

----------


## SuperD

Läskit lyllertää taas huomenna Kupittaan BMX-radalla klo 12.00 eteenpäin. Sinnevaan!

----------


## Matti H

> Kun kerran sunnuntaicykloista ei ole kuulunut mitään, formaatin kehittäjältä mitään kysymättä siirrän ne huomisen (25.8) osalta Ruskolle.
> 
> Eli Klo 18.30 Ruskon S-marketin pihasta, eli tästä http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...237897&lang=fi
> 
> Vauhti takuulla Eteläisen osaston tasoa hiljaisempaa, ja juttujen luokattomuudesta ei voi mennä takuuseen. Vauhti liian hiljaista oikeille urheilijoille.
> Maastoajoa, eli maastokonkelia alle, ainakin tavalliselle kuskille. Ekstreemimmästä pyörävalinnasta jokainen vastaa itse.
> 
> Ajellaan pari tuntia Ruskon ja Lentokentän alueen polkuja. Paluu lähtöpisteeseen.
> 
> ...



Joo, anna palaa! Ainakin mun osalta cyclot on mahottomat, meen neljäksi töihin. Ajelen päivällä jotain kun ei sadakaan. Kattoo ny kun herää, oon pienissä häissä.

----------


## Ulla

Aina kannattaa lenkkeillä Akin kanssa, pääsee uusille poluille. Kiitos!  :Hymy:

----------


## Pihvi

Huomenna tiistaina kisataan sitten Liedon Ilmarisissa:
http://pyora68.net/aluekalenteri/Kalenteri2013.html

Hyvää treeniä Green Racea varten!

----------


## miku80

Tai jos ei huvita kisata niin tiistailenkki Itäharjun Prismalta 18.00 ja vauhti rauhallinen..

----------


## Laika

Expat-turkulainen kävi tuulettamassa MTB-Turun ajopaitaa Korsossa: http://ajokoiralaika.blogspot.fi/201...orso-2013.html

----------


## Ulla

No nyt mä kohtasin voittajan, nuo sykkeet, huh!  :Hymy:

----------


## kijas

Niinkuin Pete jo tuossa mainitsi niin tänään Ilmarisiin (pahkalaukkaantie 58) ajamaan ei-niin-vakavaa maastokisaa. Startti 18.00 joten puoli tuntia aikaisemmin kun on paikan päällä niin kerkeää ilmoittautua ja tutustua rataan. Eikä maksa mitään!

----------


## OlliR

^
Parempaa mahdollisuutta itsensä pieneen kurittamiseen ja testaamiseen tuskin mistään saa! Kisa kestää noin 45min, eli normaali xc kisoja paljon lyhempi. Viimevuoden rata ainakin oli hyvä, kalliota oli paljon ja hiukan pururataakin. Itse en pääse vaikka kovasti haluaisin, flunssaa pukkaa, taitaa olla GreenRacekin vaarassa, saakeli..

----------


## Pave

GreenRace huomenna, oletko valmis?  :Sekaisin: 

 Minä en...  :Sarkastinen: 
Retkeilemään...

----------


## Raspi

No en ihan, mutta ilmestyn paikalle. Leuat on kyllä kunnossa, joten voin seurustella sujuvasti.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Äijän kunnolla nyt ei niin väliä, mutta pyörä on pesty kauden pääretkiajoa varten. Kurakeli on siis taattu. Muistakaa tulla ajelemaan.

----------


## TANUKI

Huomenna sunnuntai-ajelua klo 12.00 prisman tolpalta. Vauhti sopiva (ylämäet ainakin hiljaa). Anyone?

----------


## artzi

Olisiko kellään turkusen ympäristössä kiinnostusta lähteä käymään tuolle Mäntyharju - Repovesi reitille (känsäinvälisesti Pine-Ridge-MTB)? Ajomatkahan Turku -sinne about 4 h suunta, eli ajo autolla 4h - pööräily 45 km, yö jossain siellä/tai toisin päin. Aamulla ajo 45 km + autolla 4 h kotiin olisi varmaan homman nimi? Tai jotain? 

Mää olen vissiin mainoksen uhri... linkki, linkki, linkki (3 min alk.), linkki , ja varmaan lähden tuonne jossain vaiheessa käymään. Jos joku vielä järjestäisi, kun minua ei moinen (järjestely) kiinnosta. Esim. viikon päästä voisin jopa itsekin ehtiä mukaaan...

----------


## Matti H

Huomenna iltacyclot noin 95% varmuudella. Oivallinen tapa tuulettaa kisahapot taivaan tuuliin.

----------


## bomba

> Huomenna iltacyclot noin 95% varmuudella. Oivallinen tapa tuulettaa kisahapot taivaan tuuliin.



Tulossa!

----------


## Manninen

Onko joku menossa tiistain alue cuppiin fillarilla?Jos on niin vois polkea samaa matkaa,mulla pientä epävarmuutta perille löytämisestä...

----------


## Ulla

^Tuossa muutaman viikon takaisessa torstailenkissä Impivaarasta Maarian altaalle on vinkkiä reitistä. Viiva kulkee kisapolkuakin pitkin. 

https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?authuser=0&msa=0&msid=207266909324510452421.000  4e401d69d8783fc818

Tuossa googlemapsissa on näköjään Moision koulu merkattu väärään paikkaan.

Ja siis tiistaina 3.9. "kisakeskus" sijaitsee tässä: http://opaskartta.turku.fi/IMS/?laye...%C3%A4ht%C3%B6

Ilmoittautuminen klo 17.30-17.45.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

Tulee kysely vähän myöhään, mutta olikos tänään mitään fbmx-typerehtimistä kuppiksen radalla?

----------


## Mika.t

> Onko joku menossa tiistain alue cuppiin fillarilla?Jos on niin vois polkea samaa matkaa,mulla pientä epävarmuutta perille löytämisestä...



Moision koulun kun löytää niin voin vaikka siihen tulla vastaan?

----------


## SuperD

> Tulee kysely vähän myöhään, mutta olikos tänään mitään fbmx-typerehtimistä kuppiksen radalla?



Vastaus vielä enemmän myöhässä: Taitaa eilinen Greenrace painaa monilla jaloissa. Itse ainakin suoritan päivän liikunnan hauiskääntönä, painona 0.33 Kukko

----------


## Hääppönen

> ^Tuossa muutaman viikon takaisessa torstailenkissä Impivaarasta Maarian altaalle on vinkkiä reitistä. Viiva kulkee kisapolkuakin pitkin. 
> 
> https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?authuser=0&msa=0&msid=207266909324510452421.000  4e401d69d8783fc818



Mikä on kokeneiden maastoilijoiden luonnehdinta vaikeusasteeltaan tuosta Maarian altaan lenkistä. Mikä olisi kelvollinen keskietenemä (=vauhti joillekin)? Jos kävisi sitten itsekseen koeajamassa porukkalenkkikelpoisuutta testatakseni... Ja kiitos kartasta/reitistä, noita on aina kiva lähteä hakemaan, vaikka todennäköisesti päädyn tuolta lenkiltä Liedon keskustaan. Sieltä kyllä osaan kotiin.  :Hymy:

----------


## Ulla

Tuohon mahtuu asvalttia, neulasränniä, hiekkatietä, pari pätkää poikittaisia pitkoksia, juurakkojumppaa, sileää kalliobaanaa, röpelöistä kalliobaanaa, kivikkojumppaa, muutama droppi ja muutama kinkare, mitävielä? Eikös tuolla kartassa lue että keskinopeus yhteislenkillä oli 10 km/h? 

Mukaan vaan. Tai siis sinne vaan, nimim. en ole tainnut tänä kesänä olla yhdelläkään torstailenkillä.

----------


## Hääppönen

Thanks! Vaikuttaa mielenkiintoiselta, käyn testaamassa. (Ei auennut keskinopeus minun karttalehdykältä).

----------


## hullukoira

> Huomenna iltacyclot noin 95% varmuudella. Oivallinen tapa tuulettaa kisahapot taivaan tuuliin.



Millä todennäköisyydellä sulla on droppitanko?

----------


## Matti H

Lenkin toteutuminen 100%, droppitanko 0%. Nostin surlysinkulan pihaan. Jotain orastavaa flunssanpoikasta on, mutta kruisaillaan.

----------


## Matti H

Niinhän me sitten kruisailtiin vakiopulkuja Kuusiston saaren länsipäässä. Bomban sanoin ne 2,5 km, jotka ajettiin polulla olivat nautinnollisia. Hakkuut ja ratsastustoiminnan vähyys ovat  paikoin heikentäneet polkujen kuntoa.

Kesä alkaa olla ohi, ja aletaan palata normaalijärjestykseen. Tämänpäiväiset cyclot lienevät olleet viimeiset, joilla selvisi ilman valoa. Ensi sunnuntaina lamput mukaan!

En ollut ajanut Surlysinkulalla sitten Turunkierron. Kylla kakskutonen tuntui mukavalta ja mäetkin nousivat kun ei tarvinnut ronklata vaihteiden kanssa.

----------


## Ulla

Suuntaa-antava reittikartta huomiselle: http://www.mtbturku.net/tekstit/kisa...ti03092013.pdf

----------


## bomba

Kiitoksia Matille ja muille lenkistä. Mä en enää selvinnyt ilman valoja. Siirtymällä Kaarinasta Luoteis-Turkuun olisi poliisi voinut jo sakottaa valotonta pyöräilijää klo 21.15 eteenpäin. 22 aikoihin kotihoodeilla oli käytännössä pilkkopimeää, ainakin metsässä. Onneksi Lupine.

Mullakin mäet nousivat, vaihteiden puutteesta huolimatta. Mut kyl mää sen hammasta suuremman takarattaan vaihdan, on tuo vähän turhan hevi välitys tuo nykyinen.

Käppyrä ja data, jos kiinnostusta:
http://www.movescount.com/moves/move18030964

----------


## TANUKI

> Suuntaa-antava reittikartta huomiselle: http://www.mtbturku.net/tekstit/kisa...ti03092013.pdf



Mikä on paikan osoite? Ja miten paikalle pääsee? Moision koululta päin kuntorataa pitkin?

----------


## Ulla

Moision koulun osoite on Moision koulutie 2, 20400 Turku. Helpoiten alueella ensimmäistä kertaa liikkuva löytää varmaankin paikalle suunnistamalla koululta kuntorataa pitkin lähtöpaikalle eli tuonne: http://opaskartta.turku.fi/IMS/?laye...%C3%A4ht%C3%B6

Toinen vaihtoehto, jos tulee pyörällä ja haluaa tulla mahdollisimman paljon polkuja pitkin, on seurata muutaman viikon takaista torstailenkkiviivaa, joka tulee kisareitille. Kisamerkkausta seuraamalla löytää sitten lähtöpaikan.

Tähdennän vielä, että *autot Moision koululle*, noita läheisiä hiekkateitä tai kuntoradan alkupäätäkään ei tukita niillä.

----------


## TANUKI

Mikä aika paikalla pitäisi olla? Että jää aikaa eksyskelyynkin  :Hymy:

----------


## Mika.t

Ilmoittautuminen klo 17.30-17.45.

----------


## Pave

Garminin mukaan Moision rata n. 2,2 km, nousua 32 m / kierros.


Melkein 17 kg:n trailimöröllä tuohon meni kahdeksan minuuttia, joten kolmessa vartissa kärki kiertää varmaan jonkun 7-8 kierrosta?

----------


## Ulla

Kiitos paikalle tulleille kisailijoille sekä talkooporukalle! Nyt saatiin sellainen kierroslaskusysteemi että ei tullut paniikkia. Tulokset, silvuplee.

----------


## Matti H

Ympäri Suomen viritellään cyclocross-geimejä. Niinpä Sunnuntaicycloillakin aletaan siirtyä nimenmukaiseen ajeluun. Ensi sunnuntaina alkaa raakalaismainen hiekkatierunttaus. Eikä polkujakaan välttämättä kavahdeta.

Näin on marjat!

----------


## Nelson

> Kiitos paikalle tulleille kisailijoille sekä talkooporukalle! Nyt saatiin sellainen kierroslaskusysteemi että ei tullut paniikkia. Tulokset, silvuplee.



Kiitos kisan järjestäjille! Aika mukava rata, sen verran haasteellista maastoa, että täpärilläkin pärjäsi mukana. Oli pakko puhkoa renkaat, kun en olisi muuten jaksanut ajaa loppuun.....

----------


## peippo

Uskaltauduin vihdoin ensimmäiseen aluecupin kisaan mukaan, hauskaahan se oli. Tuntui enemmän kilpailulta kuin esim. Tahkolla tai Syötteellä retkeillessä. Kiitos vielä järjestäjille, pitänee lähteä joskus toistekin.

----------


## Mika.t

Perjantaina lamppulenkki klo 21 prisman tolpalta.

----------


## mijura

> Perjantaina lamppulenkki klo 21 prisman tolpalta.



Uskaltaako partiovarusteen valoilla tulla? Vai haluaako joku myydä mulle jonkun vanhan paljon lumeneja valon?

----------


## bomba

> Ympäri Suomen viritellään cyclocross-geimejä. Niinpä Sunnuntaicycloillakin aletaan siirtyä nimenmukaiseen ajeluun. Ensi sunnuntaina alkaa raakalaismainen hiekkatierunttaus. Eikä polkujakaan välttämättä kavahdeta.
> 
> Näin on marjat!



Höh. Pitääkö mun nyt sitten rakentaa cc? En varmaan pysy Mariachilla perässä tällaisella lenkillä?





> Uskaltaako partiovarusteen valoilla tulla? Vai haluaako joku myydä mulle jonkun vanhan paljon lumeneja valon?



Mikä on "Partiovarusteen valo"? Jos esim Fenix BT20 niin ei mitään ongelmaa, 750 lumenia riittää mainiosti. Paremmista nykyaikaisista otsalampuista irtoaa noin parisataa lumenia, ne välttää jos on pakko. Vanhalla 50 lumenin perus otsalampulla ei kannata yrittää.

----------


## Matti H

> Höh. Pitääkö mun nyt sitten rakentaa cc? En varmaan pysy Mariachilla perässä tällaisella lenkillä?
> .



Pysyy ihan hyvin kunhan vääntää. Sitäpaitsi hiekkatielenkki on usein tarkoittanut pyörien kantamista umpimetsässä.

----------


## greenman

> Pysyy ihan hyvin kunhan vääntää. Sitäpaitsi hiekkatielenkki on usein tarkoittanut pyörien kantamista umpimetsässä.



Jees. Mä lähden Karatella. se muistuttaa mun valikoimasta eniten cycloa. Välitys vaan vähän tiukemmaksi.

----------


## bomba

> Pysyy ihan hyvin kunhan vääntää. Sitäpaitsi hiekkatielenkki on usein tarkoittanut pyörien kantamista umpimetsässä.



Aha. No hyvä  :Hymy: 





> Jees. Mä lähden Karatella. se muistuttaa mun valikoimasta eniten cycloa. Välitys vaan vähän tiukemmaksi.



Mariachi saa luvan kelvata sellaisenaan välityksineen päivineen. Emmä nyt sentään jaksa ruveta joka pyhälenkille vaihtamaan rattaita ja ketjuja. Sitä paitsi mulla ei vielä ole sitä haka-avaintakaan lukkorenkaan avaamiseen. Matin varoituksista johtuen en uskalla mennä Toolsiin sellaista ostamaan ilman pistoolia, mutta ampuma-aseen hankkiminen Suomessa on osoittautunut luultua hankalammaksi.

----------


## Pave

> Matin varoituksista johtuen en uskalla mennä Toolsiin sellaista ostamaan ilman pistoolia, mutta ampuma-aseen hankkiminen Suomessa on osoittautunut luultua hankalammaksi.



Pitäis varmaan käydä useammin porukkalenkeillä...?!?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## timppi

> Pitäis varmaan käydä useammin porukkalenkeillä...?!?



Mistäs paikallisesta saa cycloon syysnakkeja? Alkaa vähän liukastella jo poluilla nuo SammySlickit. Eli hakusessa joku 35 leveä Rokettironi tjs. 

Jos joutuu ulkomailta tilailemaan, niin pistän sit nastatkin tulemaan.. Ilmeisesti Maratonwintterit olis passelit..?

----------


## peruspertti

> Mistäs paikallisesta saa cycloon syysnakkeja? Alkaa vähän liukastella jo poluilla nuo SammySlickit. Eli hakusessa joku 35 leveä Rokettironi tjs. 
> 
> Jos joutuu ulkomailta tilailemaan, niin pistän sit nastatkin tulemaan.. Ilmeisesti Maratonwintterit olis passelit..?



Kettukaupasta saa Panaracer cinder x:ää 35 mm. Tuntuu ainakin cyclooppinoviisin näkökulmasta ihan ok gumeksilta. Kokeneemmat kehäketut antakoon omat näkemyksensä.
 Jokohan sunnuntaina uskaltautuisi?

----------


## Matti H

Suosittelen Cinder x:ää. Hyvä rengas sekä maastoon että tielle. Kulutuskestävyys ehkä ainoa miinus.

Tuliase on yhtä kuin _mauseri_.

----------


## greenman

> Suosittelen Cinder x:ää. Hyvä rengas sekä maastoon että tielle. Kulutuskestävyys ehkä ainoa miinus.
> Tuliase on yhtä kuin _mauseri_.



Mä muuten ostin sieltä avaimeni ilman mauseria, mutta olisi varmaan pitänyt olla, kun tuli liian pieni hankittua.

----------


## Teemu

Mun cyclon rengasvalinnat on olleet Kendan Small Block 8 kuivalle ja Contin Cyclocross Race märälle. Tuolla Contilla ajoin sujuvasti kaikki talvilenkitkin. SB8 tukkeutuu mudassa nopeasti, mutta kuivalla on täysin lyömätön rengas. Conti pitää märällä riittävästi (?), mutta rullaa silti hyvin. Panaracerin CinderX:a on muutkin kuin Matti kehuneet.

----------


## artzi

Su klo 9 lähtee Turun hautausmaan parkista rauhallinen mutta raskas retki etelä-turkuun. Pelkkää ylä- alamäkeä. Lähes kaikki polut ajetaan mitä löytyy. Polut tarkistettu tällä viikolla, nyt ei eksytä...

----------


## greenman

Excalibur!

Taisin vihdoin saada ratkaistuksi Karatea vaivanneen löystyvän keskiön mysteerin. Lisäsin yhden 1mm avaruudettimen laakerin alle, kun kammissa ilmeni sivuttaista väljyyttä vaikka kammenpultti oli apinamomentissa. Nyt ei ole klappia ja pyörii smootisti. 

Saa nähdä kestääkö sunnuntaicycloa.

----------


## TANUKI

Tälläinen foto tuli napattua eiliseltä torstailenkiltä.

----------


## bomba

Ei näy fotoja...

----------


## mijura

> Uskaltaako partiovarusteen valoilla tulla? Vai haluaako joku myydä mulle jonkun vanhan paljon lumeneja valon?



Eipä löynyt paremman puoliskon jäljiltä sitäkään valoa. Eli kaupoille on mentävä ennen uutta yritystä.

Ehkä olut auttaa vitutukseen.

----------


## bomba

Oleks Facebookin ryhmässä? Hannu siellä just ilmoitteli varsin pätevästä lamppupaketista. Minusta hintakin oli kohtuullinen, ottaen huomioon kuinka paljon tehoja oli tarjolla.

----------


## mijura

En ole Facebookissa. Tarvinnee pyytää parempaa puoliskoa katsomaan.

----------


## hullukoira

> Mistäs paikallisesta saa cycloon syysnakkeja? Alkaa vähän liukastella jo poluilla nuo SammySlickit. Eli hakusessa joku 35 leveä Rokettironi tjs. 
> 
> Jos joutuu ulkomailta tilailemaan, niin pistän sit nastatkin tulemaan.. Ilmeisesti Maratonwintterit olis passelit..?



Vaihtoehtoja jos kyselet, niin Contin nordic spike -renkaista löytynee haulla lisää juttuja. Pari talvea mennyt ongelmitta, muista talvirenkaista mulla ei ole kokemusta.





> Mun cyclon rengasvalinnat on olleet Kendan Small Block 8 kuivalle ja Contin Cyclocross Race märälle. Tuolla Contilla ajoin sujuvasti kaikki talvilenkitkin. SB8 tukkeutuu mudassa nopeasti, mutta kuivalla on täysin lyömätön rengas. Conti pitää märällä riittävästi (?), mutta rullaa silti hyvin. Panaracerin CinderX:a on muutkin kuin Matti kehuneet.



Contin Cylocross race (kokemusta vain 2011 mallista) on mun makuun vähän liukas, märässä juurakossa ja kivikossa. Muutamaa muutakin on tullut kokeiltua:
-Schwalbe racing ralph: reilu ilmatila, hyvä pito uutena, ainakin vanhemmiten kovettuu eikä ehkä enää paras vaihtoehto märälle, kallis. 
- Michelin mud 2, pehmeää kumia, nappulat harvat, toimii märällä ja kuluu nopeasti. En ymmärrä miten melkein sliksi rengas voi vetää mudassa ylämäkeen vielä siiloin kun takavaihtaja kyntää jo maata. Ilmatila on aika pieni, joten painetta pitää olla kivikoissa. Ainakin yhden kierroksen Tahkoa nuo kestää hyvin.
- Schwalve CX pro, harvat nappulat, vähän kuin tuo Michelin, mutta kestänee pidempään ja pitää märässä vähän heikommin. 
Näistä renkaista mun suosikit on Michelin ja Racing ralph. Kaikilla on kuitenkin aina kotiin päästy.

----------


## greenman

Täältä myös ääni nordic spikeille.

----------


## greenman

Talvesta puheenollen.

Mahtaako joku omistaa Northwaven celsius tai artic talvikenkiä? 
Miten koko suhtautuu esim. shimanon kenkiin?

----------


## Matti H

Väänsin Schwalben CX Compit alle täksi illaksi. Ostin joskus Ajopyörästä törkeän halvalla, eikä noilla taida olla ajettu juuri yhtään. Kattoo miten viihdytään. Cinderit on toisessa pyörässä, eikä jaksa ryhtyä suurempaan rengasrulettiin.

----------


## timppi

> Väänsin Schwalben CX Compit alle täksi illaksi. Ostin joskus Ajopyörästä törkeän halvalla, eikä noilla taida olla ajettu juuri yhtään. Kattoo miten viihdytään. Cinderit on toisessa pyörässä, eikä jaksa ryhtyä suurempaan rengasrulettiin.



Kävin kans ajopyörässä, jossa mielenkiinto osui Scwalben cx prohon.. Olis aika edullinen, en kuitenkaan ostanu kun en kerennyt viikolla käydä kattomassa noita cindereitä..

Voisin tulla kokeilemaan cycloamista.. Ilmeisesti lamppua tarvitaan jo..?

----------


## Matti H

Ota lamppu.

----------


## greenman

Joko tarvii nastat?

----------


## mijura

Onko tänään "aamulenkkiä" jossain päin Turkua?

----------


## SuperD

^ "siellä toisaalla" on postattu tämmöstä:

_Huomenna su klo 12.00 läskibemaxia Kuppiksella. Ich komme, tule sinäkin._
_Hengailun jälkeen metsäajoa vaikka par tuntia, jälkimmäinen voisi startata about kello 14. Hintelätkin tervetulleita_

----------


## Matti H

Vaihtelin rymykiekot cyclon alle ja huomasin jarruja säätäessäni jonkun läskin taas vääntäneen kivikossa. Mutta kiekkohan on suora niin kauan kun se mahtuu jarrjupalojen väliin?

----------


## mijura

> ^ "siellä toisaalla" on postattu tämmöstä:
> 
> _Huomenna su klo 12.00 läskibemaxia Kuppiksella. Ich komme, tule sinäkin._
> _Hengailun jälkeen metsäajoa vaikka par tuntia, jälkimmäinen voisi startata about kello 14. Hintelätkin tervetulleita_



Loistavaa,

Eli eväät reppuun ja BMX radalle. Eikä tarvi valoja.  :Hymy:

----------


## hullukoira

Ja tiukan paikan tullen palat voi vaihtaa kuluneempiin. Onko lenkin suunnasta käryä, ajatteko tätä kautta?

----------


## Matti H

Joo, voidaan treffata vaikka Luodontien risteyksessä.

Lähtö kuitenkin kello 19 normihonkkarilta.

----------


## hullukoira

Ok, odottelen Primadonnan portailla.

----------


## Matti H

Harmi, että sitä ei enää ole. Muuten voisit odotella terassilla.

----------


## pati72

Moi!

"Vuosien" jälkeen kävin tällä vapaalla ajelemassa sinkulalla maantielenkin ja tänään katariinanlaakson kalliot maastopyörällä. sairaan hieno fiilis taas. Miksiköhän sitä on ollut niin saamaton että ei ole käynyt rymyämassä metsissä? täytyypä parantaa tavat ja tulla mukaan joukkoon ajelemaan.

----------


## Väiski

> Moi!
> 
> "Vuosien" jälkeen kävin tällä vapaalla ajelemassa sinkulalla maantielenkin ja tänään katariinanlaakson kalliot maastopyörällä. sairaan hieno fiilis taas. Miksiköhän sitä on ollut niin saamaton että ei ole käynyt rymyämassä metsissä? täytyypä parantaa tavat ja tulla mukaan joukkoon ajelemaan.



Sama juttu, vuosien jälkeen innostui itsekin, on se vaan niin kivaa....

----------


## Ulla

Haa, vanhoja tuttuja!  :Hymy:

----------


## Väiski

Täytyy törmäillä joskus tuolla metsän siimeksessä tai maantiellä

----------


## Matti H

Oikein mukavat cyclot, soraäänistä päätellen jopa liian mukavat, ajettiin kahdeksan kuskin voimin. Eteneminen oli oikein reipasta, joskin parin rengasrikon säestämää. Ville tarjoili Piikkiön takametsistä oikein loistavia metsäteitä ja polkuja, ja tämän lisäksi taidettiin harrastaa muodikasta gravel grindingiäkin, joskin liian kapein kumein.

----------


## peruspertti

Joo kivaa oli. Taidan tulla toistekin, vaikka en itseäni kärpäsenä pidäkkään  :Vink:

----------


## timppi

Juu, kiitoksia lenkistä.. Vaikka muille vauhti olikin vissiin hitaanpuoleista mulle vauhti tuntu aika kovalta.. Ei kyllä missään vaiheessa pahalta tuntunu, yksin vaan tulee poljettua paljon rauhallisemmin..

Jostain pitäis kai hommata paremmat jarrut.. Rupeaa tohon peukalontyveen sattumaan yläotteelta jarruttaminen..

----------


## greenman

Lisää suota kansalle, joka pimeydessä vaeltaa!

----------


## Matti H

Moottoritien varrella on muutama "polku", jotka voidaan sopivana ajankohtana nauttia. On ihme jos ei tule sanomista.

----------


## hullukoira

Muista laittaa riittävästi ilmaa renkaisiin, siellä ruohon alla on yllättäviä kiviä. Samaan sarjaan sopisi vesitornin liepeiltä löytyvä liejuinen hakkuuaukea ylämäkeen, kunhan syksy saapuu. Eilinen käppyrä.

----------


## Immo Laine

Tapahtuu tällä viikolla:

Huomenna klo 18 bmx-kisa. Sopii myös läskipyörille (ja pyöräilijöille). Pikkuiset kuskit palkitaan  :Vink: 

Torstaina PySu Myniksellä.

Molemmat ovat sarjansa viimeisiä tänäkesänä, joten nyt on korkea aika osallistua.

----------


## artzi

Su aamulenkki etelä-turussa meni muuten suunnitellusti, mutta jo ennen puolimatkaa alunperinkin lyhyt jono häipyi johonkin ihme läskibileisiin. Loppumatka menikin kyllä sitten tavanomaisemissa merkeissä, vähemmillä tauoilla ja ripeämmin edeten yksin ajellessa. Reitti oli mainostetun mukainen ylös-alas jumppa, joka ehkä vähän yllätti jonon muut jäsenet...  :Sarkastinen:   Mainoksen mukainen kaikki polut oli tietenkin käytännössä "kaikki ne kivat joista saa lenkin", pois kielletyt polut kuten Katariinanlaakso. Nyt 6.20 h, Tuollahan ajaisi vaikka 8 tuntia, mutta toinen kumiongelma pakotti lopettamaan hauskan ajelun. 

Pyydetty reitti tuolla, pikakatselu kuuklessa tuolla.

----------


## Timo T.

”...rauhallinen mutta raskas retki etelä-turkuun. Pelkkää ylä- alamäkeä. Lähes kaikki polut ajetaan mitä löytyy.”

Jos joskus, niin nyt piti tuoteseloste kyllä paikkansa, vaikka omalta osalta jäikin puolet ajamatta. Voisin syyttää lauantai-illan vaihteidensäätölenkin venähdystä ylirasituksesta, mutta täytyy sanoa, että osuin aika kovakuntoiseen seuraan. Jotenkin tuntuu, että sain tästä ensimmäisestä porukkalenkistä vähän epärealistisen kuvan.

Kiitos vielä vetäjälle ja hatunnosto tuosta käppyrästä minkä piirsit!

----------


## HAK

Oikein hienosti Timo selvisit. Oot kyllä taitava kaveri sillä antiikkifillarilla  :Vink: 
Mulla loppui eväät - tai ei niitä kyllä ollutkaan ja piti lähteä Heselle ja sitten vasta bileisiin.

----------


## Pave

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...2013-MTB-Lohja

Olisiko kiinnostuneita Oktober-kävijöitä?
 Voisin yrittää varailla Huntterin pakua, jos ilmenee tarvetta...?

----------


## Juha Jokila

Pyöräsuunnistukset Mynämäellä tänään. Lähtö Kärrysten ampumaradalta.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Pyöräsuunnistukset Mynämäellä



Isot kiitokset Juhalle ja muille järjestäjille (Kari, Immo?) tämän vuoden pyöräsuunnistuksista. Tälle kaudelle oli suht hyvissä ajoin tiedossa neljä tapahtumaa ja olisi voinut kuvitella että väkeäkin olisi saatu liikkeelle enemmän. MTB-Turku oli onneksi aika hyvin (ainakin prosentuaalisesti) edustettuna joka kerta, mutta missä olivat suunnistajat. Toivottavasti jatkoa seuraa taas ensi vuonna sekä toivottavasti keksitään miten tieto ja osallistumisinto saataisiin leviämään laajemmalle. Kiitos!

Eilisellä radalla oli muuten mielenkiintoinen se kymppirasti. Piti pysähtyä pitkäksi aikaa siihen kuopan reunalle ihmettelemään, että ihan oikeastiko pitäisi mennä tuonne alas. Ei tehnyt mieli mennä sinne turhaan ja kiivetä takaisin.  :Hymy:  Ja itse asiassa sama oire huomattavasti lyhyemmällä stopilla lähestyttäessä ysiä sieltä luoteen suunnalta. Jännittävin kohta oli kuitenkin siellä linjan alla, kun loivassa kaarteessa keskellä parasta ajolinjaa oli melkoinen kuoppa - jännitystä ei tosin kestänyt kuin sekunnin murto-osia ja väistökin onnistui. Suunnistukselllisesti mahtavin suoritukseni oli nelosrastilla, jossa rastilta lähtiessäni kiersin lampea puoltoista kierrosta ennen kuin osasin jatkaa oikeaan suuntaan.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Matti H

Sunnuntai-iltana ajetaan taas. Tiedossa cycloilua melko muotopuhtaalla kaavalla. Suohon meno saa odottaa kylmempiä kelejä. Valot mukaan.

----------


## marmar

> Isot kiitokset Juhalle ja muille järjestäjille (Kari, Immo?) tämän vuoden pyöräsuunnistuksista. Tälle kaudelle oli suht hyvissä ajoin tiedossa neljä tapahtumaa ja olisi voinut kuvitella että väkeäkin olisi saatu liikkeelle enemmän. MTB-Turku oli onneksi aika hyvin (ainakin prosentuaalisesti) edustettuna joka kerta, mutta missä olivat suunnistajat. Toivottavasti jatkoa seuraa taas ensi vuonna sekä toivottavasti keksitään miten tieto ja osallistumisinto saataisiin leviämään laajemmalle. Kiitos!



Jep intoa olis, mutta aika  on ollut kortilla (ja se karttatelinekkin on vielä hankkimatta). Toivottavasti homma jatkuu, että minäkin pääsen nauttimaan tästä. Ei ole tullut suunnistettua sitten intin, joten olisi kiva joskus päästä 20 vuoden tauon jälkeen kokeilemaan miten pärjää, (vai onko GPS tuhonnut taidot.) Syntymäviallisten jalkojen takia ei ole tullut juurikaan suunnistettua. Mitä nyt joskus olen jossain lasten tapahtumissa ollut mukana oppaana. Nyt pyörällä liikkuminen poistaa viimeisenkin tekosyyn lähteä rasteille.

----------


## bomba

> Sunnuntai-iltana ajetaan taas. Tiedossa cycloilua melko muotopuhtaalla kaavalla. Suohon meno saa odottaa kylmempiä kelejä. Valot mukaan.



Onko luvassa leppoisaa kruisailua vai sykepiikkien tavoittelua? Räkätauti alkaa helpottaa ja lenkille tekis mieli, mutta yritän aloittaa kevyesti (just joo...). Ajan itsekseni lepsuilulenkin jos huomenna haluatte mennä kovaa.

----------


## Matti H

Viime sunnuntaina ajettiin leppoisasti, ja sama meininki jatkunee huomennakin.

----------


## SuperD

#FatBMX #Kuppis #Su #12

----------


## Pikke

Mää tulen mun ruipelobemaksillani jossain vaiheessa radalle häröilemään.

----------


## Matti H

Cycloilla oli tänään varsin poikkeava meno. Kaikki kuusi kuskia olivat liikkeellä cycloin, matkaa kertyi hiukan reilussa kahdessa tunnissa 56 km, kertaakaan ei käyty polulla eikä eksyttykään.

Ensi viikolla alkaa sateet...

----------


## Pave

> Ensi viikolla alkaa sateet...



Maantiepyörän mittarissa vasta 488 km. Toivottavasti aurinko paistelee vielä sen verran jossain välissä, että saan tuolla edes tonnin täyteen, kesällä kun en ehtinyt...  :Sarkastinen:  Viime vuonna meni pakkosatanen nakkikumeilla vielä niinkin myöhään kuin 9.11.

----------


## Teemu

Olipa kyllä a-luokan GG:ta sunnuntaicycloissa. Ei puuttunut kuin rapa, vesisade ja rengasrikot.

----------


## Matti H

Eilen tuli toivetta syksyisestä Turun kierrosta. Jonkinlaista settiä voisi koittaa kehitellä kasaan marraskuulle, lokakuussa kun jo on kaikenlaista. Speksit 8-10 tuntia ajoa mahdollisimman kurjaa ajoa, aamunkoitosta auringonlaskuun ja ehkä hiukan sen yli.

Suojaos järjestää tietystijälleen perinteisen Vajosuon Kalja-ajelun. Sekä vanhat että uudetkin kasvot aloittavat valmistautumisen tapahtumaan hyvissä ajoin.

----------


## bomba

> Eilen tuli toivetta syksyisestä Turun kierrosta. --- Speksit 8-10 tuntia ajoa mahdollisimman kurjaa ajoa,---
> 
> Suojaos järjestää tietystijälleen perinteisen Vajosuon Kalja-ajelun. ---



Päivämäärää lukkoon vaan ajoissa, niin ehtii varata töistä ja muualta vapaata!

----------


## Mika.t

Entäs kalliobaanat?

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Entäs kalliobaanat?



Vapaat viikonloput on vähissä ja Kalliobaana-ajelu ajetaan näillä näkymin lauantaina 19.10.2013.

----------


## HAK

Lauantaina 12.10. rymistellään Hirpparissa Moosewilds Endurance 2013:
https://www.facebook.com/events/558613877526732/

----------


## Matti H

Hyvää siis lokakuussa tarjolla roppakaupalla - Turun kierrolle tulee päivämäärää, kunhan saan marraskuun työkuvioista tolkkua.

----------


## OlliR

Kysytään nyt tätäkin. Eli onko kiinnostusta jo perinteeksi muodostuneelle Paraisten kierrolle? Ajankohta voidaan sumplia näiden muiden jo vahvistettujen tapahtumien seutuville, ei kuitenkaan enää marraskuulle.

----------


## miku80

> Eli onko kiinnostusta jo perinteeksi muodostuneelle Paraisten kierrolle?



Kyllä..

----------


## peruspertti

Kuinka ollakkaan, niin Kalliobaanat, kuin Moosewilds jää väliin töiden takia  :Vihainen: . Ehkä Paraisten kierto onnistuis

----------


## timppi

Hienoja lenkkejä tiedossa siis.. Mutta miksi ihmeessä nämä lenkit tehdään vasta sillon, kun alkaa tulla märkää vaakasuoraan silmille ja kaikki polut on lehtien peitossa..?

Mä taidan olla vaan tehty sokerista ;-)

----------


## bomba

> Mutta miksi ihmeessä nämä lenkit tehdään vasta sillon, kun alkaa tulla märkää vaakasuoraan silmille ja kaikki polut on lehtien peitossa..?



Koska jengi on kesällä lomailemassa, tai vähintään mökillä viikonloppuisin. Ja värikkäiden lehtien värjäämä metsä näyttää nätiltä  :Hymy:

----------


## OlliR

Paraisten kierto alustavasti lauantaina 5.10. Koitin katsoa ettei olisi muuta jo varattu siihen hetkeen, huutakaa hep jos oli. Järjestäjä pidättää oikeuden muutoksiin.

----------


## bomba

> Paraisten kierto alustavasti lauantaina 5.10. Koitin katsoa ettei olisi muuta jo varattu siihen hetkeen, huutakaa hep jos oli. Järjestäjä pidättää oikeuden muutoksiin.



Alkaako tää heti aamusta? Olis kokous klo 16 alkaen.

----------


## OlliR

^ Aamusta aloitellaan, tarkempi kellonaika myöhemmin. Tarkoituksena ajella sama setti kuin viimevuonna, eli noin 50km ylös-alas jumppaa. Mäet on jyrkkäpiirteisiä ja teknisiä, tunkkaustakuu annetaan. Reitin puolesta välistä on mahdollisuus poistua letkasta. Loppuosuus käsittää Sattmarkista lähtevän luontopolun ja metsien kautta takaisin Paraisille. Jos Trailseekersin miehet tulevat mukaan, niin pääsee reitin puolessa välissä tutustumaan heidän tekemäänsä hienoon pyöräpuistoon ja endurospooreihin. 

Lähtö ja maali Tarjoustalon pihalla, ensimmäinen liikenneympyrä Paraisille tullessa. En ole naamakirjassa, joten jos joku ystävällinen laittaisi sinne vinkkiä jollain aikataululla.. Niin ja Pikkekin saa osallistua!  :Vink:

----------


## Mika.t

Ei toi nyt voi 5. päivä olla kun en pääse.  :Vihainen:

----------


## Juha Jokila

Avasin Kalliobaana-ajolle oman topikin lisätiedoilla tuonne:
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...%E4-19-10-2013

----------


## HAK

> Paraisten kierto alustavasti lauantaina 5.10. Koitin katsoa ettei olisi muuta jo varattu siihen hetkeen, huutakaa hep jos oli. Järjestäjä pidättää oikeuden muutoksiin.



Ainakin Pivot Enska Hesassa ja PuulaakiDH Hirpparissa silloin, mutta tuskin nuo paljoa Pargas-settiä haittaa. 
(Itse saatan mennä enskaamaan tai sitten Paraisille enskaamaan, lets see)

----------


## Pikke

Silloin on myöskin bmx-kisat Lahdessa, joten multa jää jälleen kerran oman seudun kierto väliin.

----------


## Cerex

Paraisille tullaan jumppaamaan!

----------


## hullukoira

Lauantaina klo 9:00 alkaen tarjolla hiekkatiecycloilua. Arvioitu ajoaika pari-kolme tuntia, lähtöpaikkana Piikkiön keskusurheilukenttä ja vauhti pidetään sopivana.

----------


## Nelson

Sebastian veti tänään vauhdikkaan lenkin, lenkille lähti kymmenkunta pyörää (laskiko joku?) ja matka varrelta muutama jäi sitten pois (entäs nyt?). Littoisten ympäri oltiin kiertämässä, mutta jouduttiin palaamaan takaisinpäin ajolasien hävittyä - tämän takia reittiviiva vähän erilainen. 

Kiitos lenkistä! Reittikäppyrä löytyy tästä.

----------


## HAK

Kolmetoista oli alussa (tai 14, kun en muista olinko mukana). Lopussa sitten huomattavasti vähemmän. Ilman lamppua hyvin selvisin, kiitos siitä kaikille valopäille.

----------


## Teemu

Hyvä torstai. Mukava oli ajaa pykälän verran torstain perusvauhtia kovempaa. Tunnin liukastelun jälkeen rupesi pääsemään jo suht suoraan, kun mieleen alkoi palautumaan, miten noita märkiä juurakoita oikein kuuluukaan ajaa.

----------


## Lehisj

Juu olihan se torstai-lenkki se! Kaikki lähti kyllä menemään heti alusta eli kalustovalinnasta lähtien persiilleen. Suuressa viisaudessani päätin ottaa jäykkäperäsinkulan ajoon, kun ajattelin että olen "kova kuski" ja pärjään kyllä torstain porukkalenkin kyydissä silläkin pyörällä. No päätelmä osoittautui kyllä totaalisen vääräksi. Sen kyllä arvasin jo tullessani tolpalle, kun matkalla ajoin Mikkolanmäen kautta ja alla olevat Rocket Ronit osoittautuivat jo helpoilla poluilla ainakin sinkulassa pidoltaan saippuaakin liukkaammiksi.

No jo tolpalle saapuessani tiesin pelin menetetyksi. Tämä tunne vain vahvistui, kun näin lenkille lähdössä olevan porukan. Arvasin Sebastianin ottavan vetovastuun. Vanhasta kokemuksesta tiesin, että silloin yleensä mennään eikä meinata. Niin tälläkin kertaa ja heti suunnattiinkin melkein jäätäkin liukkaammille Pääskyvuoren kallioille. Siitä sitten meikäläisen ajo sujuikin tyyliin: kallioilla/kivikoissa/juurakoissa ei pitoa ollenkaan (ei vaan osaa liukkaalla), ylämäissä ei riitänyt kuskin kunto/voima eikä pito, alamäissä ei uskaltanut laskea, tasaisilla/siirtymillä ei meinannut sinkulan välitykset riittää ryhmän vauhtiin. Summasummarum ajofiilis oli siis mitä parhain!

No eihän se riemu tähän loppunut vaan huipennus oli vielä edessä.

Olin jo päättänyt, että Litsan kierron jälkeen ajelen teitä pitkin kotiin häpeämään, kun huomasin, että aikaisemmin ajopaitani takataskuun laittamat ajolasit olivat jossain vaiheessa hypänneet sieltä muille maille. No siitä sitten viimeistenkin voiman rippeiden puristuksella porukka taas kiinni ja huutelemaan, että lasit ovat hävinneet. No koko porukka ystävällisyydessään tarjoutui ajamaan samaa reittiä takaisin, jos vaikka lasit löytyisivät. No eivät tietenkään löytyneet, mutta onnistuin varmaankin pilaamaan koko muun porukan lenkkisuunnitelmat. Sori kundit!

Kun muut jatkoivat Vyyryläisenmäkeä kohti minä ajelin kotiin teitä pitkin häntä koipien välissä ja suuressa ketutuksessa.

No eipä ollut tämäkään torstailenkki meikäläiselle suuri suksee: ajo oli surkeaa ja Oakleyn ajolasit (ja perkele vieläpä Tour de France 100th anniversary limited edition-malli) katosivat.

Tarinan opetus: koko kuivan kesän mahtavasti toimineet Rocket Ronit eivät ainakaan mun ajotaidoilla ja erityisesti sinkulalla jäätävän liukkaassa maastossa pelitä yhtään. Ja kun lenkki lähtee menemään päin persettä, niin se todellakin tekee sen ja ajon rentoutta ei löydy missään vaiheessa.

No liukasta varmaankin ritttää seuravat kuukaudet, joten viikonloppuna kaivetaan litkut ja Hans Dampfit ja yms. mutarenkulat esiin ja pidetään omatoimiset litkutustalkoot.

----------


## SuperD

^Alkaa olla syksyä ilmassa?  :Hymy: 





> ...en muista olinko mukana..



Välipäivä voisi olla paikallaan, aina välillä  :Hymy: 

EDIT: tuota LehisJ:n avautumista voisi käyttää torstailenkkien hengen markkinointiin i.e. Kaikki ajaa kaikki mäet, juurakot, juurakot (kahteen otteeseen) ja kivikkohelvetit, MUTTA kaveria ei jätetä.

----------


## timppi

> .. kun en muista olinko mukana.



HAKilla on vaan päällä hyvä flow..

----------


## HAK

> No liukasta varmaankin ritttää seuravat kuukaudet, joten viikonloppuna kaivetaan litkut ja Hans Dampfit ja yms. mutarenkulat esiin ja pidetään omatoimiset litkutustalkoot.



Mitä siihen sinkulaan renkaita vaihtelemaan. Ajat sillä Pian kanssa rennompia settejä ja lähdet kunnon maastoon Epicillä. Se kulkee kyllä kevyemmilläkin renkailla. Tai ostat Camberin ja Stumpin.  :Vink:

----------


## Lehisj

> Mitä siihen sinkulaan renkaita vaihtelemaan. Ajat sillä Pian kanssa rennompia settejä ja lähdet kunnon maastoon Epicillä. Se kulkee kyllä kevyemmilläkin renkailla. Tai ostat Camberin ja Stumpin.



Ei Hannu ei tähän tautiin mitkään Epicit, Camberit tai Stumpit auta! Pitäisi vaan uskoa, ettei vanhan äijän pitäisi lähteä kokeilemaan näitä kaiken maailman nykyajan hömpötyksiä kuten sinkuloita tai maastoajoa! Täytyy varmaan palata harjoittelemaan sinne tutulle Kupittaan radalle. Enkä nyt tarkoita sitä missä on hyppyreitä, kurveja ja pumptrakkeja vaan sitä perinteisempää asfalttiovaalia. Suutari pysyköön lestissään.....

----------


## Matti H

Älä Jukka anna periksi, hyvin se menee!

----------


## Lehisj

> Älä Jukka anna periksi, hyvin se menee!



Juu Matti eihän tässä nyt kokonaan periksi olla antamassa! Uutta matoa koukkuun ja aika (dementia) korjaa henkisetkin haavat.

----------


## marmar

> Tarinan opetus: koko kuivan kesän mahtavasti toimineet Rocket Ronit eivät ainakaan mun ajotaidoilla ja erityisesti sinkulalla jäätävän liukkaassa maastossa pelitä yhtään. Ja kun lenkki lähtee menemään päin persettä, niin se todellakin tekee sen ja ajon rentoutta ei löydy missään vaiheessa.
> 
> No liukasta varmaankin ritttää seuravat kuukaudet, joten viikonloppuna kaivetaan litkut ja Hans Dampfit ja yms. mutarenkulat esiin ja pidetään omatoimiset litkutustalkoot.




Tuttu tunne, kun olin muutama viikko sitten sopivassa juurakossa Smart Samien kanssa. Pelotti, lenkki lyheni aiotusta ja kotiin tultua vaihtui kumit. Ei sitä kannata turhaan väärillä kumeilla teloa itseään.

Itse olen tässä viime aikoina ihmetellyt Konan mukana saamieni renkaiden (Maxxis Ignitor) kohtuullista kompromissia. Ilmeisesti kohtuu halvat, rullaa kohtuullisesti ja ei ole mitkään älyttömän liukkaat. Litkuttuikin helposti. Yhtä hyvällä märälle soveltuvalla kopromissilla en ole koskaan ajanut (eihän mulla paljoa kokemusta ole oikein mistään). Suurin miinus tuntuu olevan nopeahko kuluminen asfaltilla. Onneksi vaihdoin keväällä alta pois heti kun kelit kuivui. Mutta mahtaako sellaista rengasta ollakkaan jolla vähän heikomman ajotaidon omaava tuntisi olonsa turvalliseksi märässä juurakossa ja kestäisi ajella 4000+ kilometriä.

----------


## TANUKI

High roller 2 exo 3c, ei muuta sanottavaa. Rullaakin ihan kohtuullisesti.  :Vink:

----------


## Lehisj

> High roller 2 exo 3c, ei muuta sanottavaa. Rullaakin ihan kohtuullisesti.



Niin muistaakseni se oli seitsemääkymppiä Vakken pikiksen alamäkeen fullface päässä! Paha pistää rullaavuudessa enää paremmaksi.

----------


## TANUKI

En tiiä oliko se nyt ihan niin kovaa  :Vink:  GPS:sistä ei koskaan tiedä. (Nyt kun miettii niin realistisempi on ehkä siinä viidenkympin paikkeilla, suu on aina edellä, mietintä perässä  :Vink: )

----------


## Lehisj

No on se viittäkymppiäkin kovaa menoa. Itse en ole maasturilla päässyt sitä vauhtia kuin tämänvuotisen Tahkon loppulaskun jyrkällä osuudella juuri ennen turvalleen menoa, kun jarrut keittivät ja olo oli kuin vapaassa pudotuksessa.

On ne nuoret miehet hurjia fillarilla ainakin alamäessä. Onneksi tällä varttuneemmalla iällä sitä alamäkeä riittää vähän joka elämän alueella!

----------


## OlliR

> Lauantaina klo 9:00 alkaen tarjolla hiekkatiecycloilua. Arvioitu ajoaika pari-kolme tuntia, lähtöpaikkana Piikkiön keskusurheilukenttä ja vauhti pidetään sopivana.



Tulen tänne ja ehdin ajamaan vaan pari tuntia. Yksin en saa nyt aikaiseksi lähteä lenkille, joten pitää saalistaa yhteislenkejä. Säälittävän vähän pystynyt osallistumaan mihinkään..

----------


## HAK

> HAKilla on vaan päällä hyvä flow..



Kirjasta Flow Elämän virta:
"Flow-tilaa ei voi saavuttaa televisiota katselemalla. Se syntyy taitoja vaativassa haasteellisessa toiminnassa, kun taidot ja haasteen taso ovat tasapainossa. Tehtävä ei saa olla liian helppo tai liian vaikea. Siihen on sisällyttävä tavoite. Urheilu on tästä tietenkin oiva esimerkki, kun vaatimustasoa voidaan kasvattaa taitojen kasvaessa."

----------


## hullukoira

> Tulen tänne ja ehdin ajamaan vaan pari tuntia. Yksin en saa nyt aikaiseksi lähteä lenkille, joten pitää saalistaa yhteislenkejä. Säälittävän vähän pystynyt osallistumaan mihinkään..



Katselin jo reittiä kartalta valmiiksi ja matkaa on tulossa aika tasan 50 km, joten pari tuntia pitäisi riittää  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## OlliR

Kuulostaa erittäin hyvältä!

----------


## HAK

> ^Alkaa olla syksyä ilmassa? 
> Välipäivä voisi olla paikallaan, aina välillä



Joulun ja Uuudenvuoden välillä ne välipäivät on.

----------


## OlliR

Kiitos hullulle koiralle ap:n lenkistä! Itellä ei ollut flow päällä, kaikkea muuta..

----------


## bomba

Kai mä uskallan mainostaa, kun ei kukaan muukaan ole laittanut... Sunnuntain iltacyclo lähtee Piispanristin Biltemalta klo 19. Pihvi vetää, vauhti leppoisa, teemana maastopyöräily. Valot mukaan.

----------


## SuperD

BMX Läskit vyöryy Kupittaalla huomenna klo 12. Ei valoja, ei maastopyöriä, ei leppoisaa, teemakin tuttuun tapaan melko totinen. Kannattaa siis tulla paikalle

----------


## Pihvi

Juu, seiskalta ajetaan rauhaksiin Vaarniemen polut.

----------


## greenman

Jes. On tosin sen verran löysä olo, että lähden kiikkuspyörällä.

----------


## Teemu

En taida ihan ehtiä seiskan lähtöön. Katellaan.

----------


## stumpe

En tiedä onko oikea paikka kysyä. Mutta.

Olisiko aloittelevalle, melko huonokuntoiselle kuskille joku halukas tuleen polkemaan seuraksi, opettamaan eri kikkoja ja tietysti rennolla meiningillä? Olen polttolaitoksen viereisiä metsiä koittanut koluta. En tahdo vielä letkaan ajamaan, koska stoppaan niihin kohtiin aina, kun ei kantti riitä. Olisin siis tukkeena. Ikää meikällä 23v. enkä ole ikärasisti!

----------


## bomba

Oli kivat sunnuntaicyclot! Kiitos kaikille jotka oli mukana ja kiitos Pihville hyvästä reitistä. Seitsemänkö meitä siellä nyt oli... Kiitos Mikulle kun lähdit vetämään mulle vielä sakkolenkin Lausteelle virallisen osuuden päätyttyä. Metsä oli yllättävän kuiva, paitsi päästyäni kotimaisemiin kaupungin toiselle puolelle sain pienen sadekuuronkin niskaani.

_Edit: Päivän lenkin käppyrät sun muut voi tsekata tuolta, jos kiinnostusta:
_http://www.movescount.com/moves/move18962839





> En tiedä onko oikea paikka kysyä. Mutta.
> 
> Olisiko aloittelevalle, melko huonokuntoiselle kuskille joku halukas tuleen polkemaan seuraksi, opettamaan eri kikkoja ja tietysti rennolla meiningillä? Olen polttolaitoksen viereisiä metsiä koittanut koluta. En tahdo vielä letkaan ajamaan, koska stoppaan niihin kohtiin aina, kun ei kantti riitä. Olisin siis tukkeena. Ikää meikällä 23v. enkä ole ikärasisti!



on täsmälleen oikea paikka kysellä!

Ymmärrän huolesi tulla porukkalenkille, mutta nuo torstaisin ajettavat vakiolenkit ovat juuri sellaisia, että niihin on tervetullut kuka vaan. Hitaimman mukaan mennään eikä ketään jätetä. Joskus on porukkaa jaettu tasoryhmiin jos vauhtierot ovat suuria.

jos silti tuntuu, että haluat harjoitella ensin itseksesi, niin mä voin lähteä lenkkikaveriksi joku päivä. Ollaan melkein naapureita, asun Runosmäessä. Nyt alkavalla viikolla mulla olis aika vapaat aikataulutkin. En ole mestarikuski itsekään, mutta tässä parin vuoden aikana oppinut perusasiat.

----------


## stumpe

Kiitos jäsenellä bomba maastolenkistä/seurasta! Äijä veti täysjäykällä melkee mistä vaan. Kantti ei riittänyt mulla moneen paikkaan, mutta tuli niitä onnistumisenkin hetkiä. Syke korkeella ja polkimet hakkas kiviä meikällä, mukavaa oli. Reeniä vaan lisää. Loppumatkasta kaipailin todellakin valoa pyörään, jota ei ollut.

----------


## bomba

Kiitos itsellesi, mukavaa oli. Hyvin ajoit ja oli hienoa että uskalsit yrittää monesta vaativammastakin paikasta! Isosuon pitkoksetkin meni kuin vanhalta tekijältä. Ei muuta ku torstailenkille taitoja ja kuntoa hiomaan, heti kun saat sen valon hommattua.

Tuolta voi vilkuilla kartalta ajoreittiä, jos kiinnostaa missä pyörittiin:
http://www.movescount.com/moves/move19045196

Ja muista pitää niitä lepopäiviäkin, vaikka into olis miten kova  :Vink:

----------


## bomba

Tuli muuten eilen illalla joku maastopyöräilijä meitä vastaankin Isosuon tuntumassa. Oli niin nopea kohtaaminen etten ehtinyt pahemmin naamaa kattella. Oliko joku tuttu?

----------


## Ulla

Onko kukaan nähnyt koon 38 tai 39 talviajokenkiä jossain Turun liikkeessä?

Nimim. Vanhat sidit ovat kylmät.

----------


## sanaksenaho

Minkäslaista lenkkiä tänään on tarjolla?

----------


## miku80

maastolenkkiä sateessa mikäli forecaan on luottaminen..

----------


## bomba

Ennusteen mukaan heikkoa tai ei lainkaan sadetta. missään nimessä ei kannata jättää sateen pelossa lenkiä väliin. Shortsit jalkaan ja menoksi.

----------


## bomba

Seitsemän kuskia lähti Impivaarasta klo 18. Kaksi palasi klo 21. Loput olivat erkaantuneet matkan varrella kotia kohti. Pienehköstä porukasta huolimatta lenkillä oli mukana täpäriä, takajäykkää, täysjäykkää, sinkulaa, vaihdepyörää, läskiä ja retroa. Poukkoiltiin ympäri Impivaara-Runosmäki-Isosuo-aluetta. Lopuksi käytiin vielä sutimassa Mälikkälän limaisilla kallioilla, kun siihen asti oli selvitty ilman vammoja.

Hubaa oli, kiitos kaikille. Kaloreitakin kului niin paljon, että tuntui perustellulta syödä päivän kolmas lämmin ateria. Ja se on hyvä koska mä tykkään syämisestä.

Käppyrää, kaloreita, sykkeitä ja nousumetrejä:
http://www.movescount.com/moves/move19128582

----------


## Mika.t

Kiitoksia vaan. Mä jätin parin tunnin kohdilla leikin kesken kun kotiintuloaika painoi päälle. Kivaa oli kuitenkin.

----------


## OlliR

> Paraisten kierto alustavasti lauantaina 5.10. Järjestäjä pidättää oikeuden muutoksiin.



Houston, we have a problem. Myin maastopyörän pois ja nyt elän väliaikaisesti ilman kyseistä kampetta. Meni nopeammin kaupaksi kuin olisin halunnut.  :Hymy:  Puutos ei tule jatkumaan pitkään, mutta sen verran kauan, että en valitettavasti pysty vetämään maastoon 5.10 tarkoitettua Paraisten lenkkiä. Olen pahoillani. Keväällä ajetaan luvattu lenkki maastossa. Paraisten polut sulavat ennen kuin muualla pystyy ajamaan!

Cyclo minulta löytyy ja tarkoituksena on ajella samana päivänä Paraisten kierto, mutta hiekkaa, polkuja ja asfalttia pitkin. Lenkin speksit muuttu hiukan, lähtöaika ja paikka ei. Eli lyhyesti: Cyclolenkki tarjolla Paraisten Tarjoustalon pihasta lauantaina 5.10 klo 9.30 alkaen. Kierretään paraisten parhaita hiekkateitä, pysytään ehkä kuitenkin pääsaaren puolella. Matka noin 50 km ja vauhti on vetäjän vauhti kulloiseenkoin pintaan sopivaksi sovitettuna. Saattaa olla että ajetaan osittain helppoja polkujakin.

----------


## TANUKI

Huomenna lenkkiä Hirvensalon laskettelukeskuksen parkkikselta klo 12. Ajellaan saaren polkuja. Anyone? 

Sent from my GT-I8750 using Tapatalk

----------


## Matti H

Sunnuntaina kello 19 cyclot Hongkongilta. Tiedossa raakalaismaista hiekkatievääntöä.

----------


## makkeli

> Huomenna lenkkiä Hirvensalon laskettelukeskuksen parkkikselta klo 12. Ajellaan saaren polkuja. Anyone? 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8750 using Tapatalk



HEP. Olen tulossa hirppariin.

----------


## Matti H

> Sunnuntaina kello 19 cyclot Hongkongilta. Tiedossa raakalaismaista hiekkatievääntöä.



Saaristosta kuului vihjailua cyclo-sm-reitillä käväisemisestä.

----------


## stumpe

Kukas tuli tänään klo 13-14 maissa isosuon tuntumassa mun takaa ohi, siinä about mistä pitkospuut alkaa? Kuski oli pitkä, olisko 180cm-->, keltalinssiset lasit ja tummansininen/musta 26er jäykkäperä.

----------


## greenman

No nyt irtoo.
Täysjousto kävelysauvat.  :Sekaisin:  :Sarkastinen:  :No huh!:

----------


## Pihvi

Juu, sunnuntaicyclot käy tutustumassa SM CX reittiin. Startti normaalisti Kaarinan Honkkarilta klo 19.00 ja ajellaan Lietohallille klo 19.45. Muutkin saa osallistua. Ajetaan kisareittiä kierros tai kaksi.

Ja sitten 5.10 on myöskin cyclo-kisat Peltolassa:
http://pyora68.net/aluekalenteri/Kalenteri2013.html

----------


## Matti H

CX-SM:n reitti nähty! Kiitos Shamukselle esittelystä. Ajohaluja herättävä monipuolinen setti.

Lietoon päin ajettiin gravel grinding-hengessä, mutta paluumatkalla päästiin asiaan kevyellä sekoilulla Tammen maastoissa. Kyllä ne vuosia sitten ajetut polut sieltä vielä löytyivät, vaikka kehityksen teilipyörä aluetta onkin raadellut.

Kuusi kuskia starttasi Hongkongilta, jo toisen kerran lyhyen ajan sisällä puhtaalla cx-kalustolla. Hämmentävää. Kiitos ajoseuralle!

----------


## OlliR

Kiitos sunnuntaicycloista! Cyclo-sm rata oli hauska, sinne kaikki kisaamaan harrastesarjaan sunnuntaina 20.10. Harrastesarja ajaa noin 30min (pääsarja 1h).





> Cyclolenkki tarjolla Paraisten Tarjoustalon pihasta lauantaina 5.10 klo 9.30 alkaen.



Tämä on peruttu! Samana päivänä on aluecupin viimeinen osakilpailu Peltolassa jonne olen menossa. Silloin "kisataan" cycloilla, kaikki mukaan.

----------


## Pihvi

Tuossa vielä eilen ajetun kisareitin käppyrä:
http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/252262879/2381608
Jotain muutoksia reittiin saattaa vielä tulla.

----------


## Shamus

Cyclocross SM:n reittiesittely tuossa... 
Putsaillaan ja siirrellään vähän porsaita vielä  :Vink: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Emj4Q...s2aclKLBIVi1ow

----------


## Juha Jokila

Nyt lauantaina olen mahdollisesti lähdössä Kuhankuonolle ajamaan. Tämä peruslenkki https://maps.google.com/maps?q=http:...64187&t=h&z=12

Ja pois metsästä täytyy olla klo 14, joten lähtö Rantapihalta klo 8.30 ja vauhti ripeä, mutta rauhallinen.

----------


## PeeVee

> Ja sitten 5.10 on myöskin cyclo-kisat Peltolassa:
> http://pyora68.net/aluekalenteri/Kalenteri2013.html



Oliko tästä jollakin olemassa jo jotakin reittihahmotelmaa tai GPS-jälkeä. Voisi mennä tänään hetkeksi crossaamaan.

----------


## Pihvi

Peltolan reitti merkataan vähän ennen kisaa, joten käppyrää ei ole. Siihen jätemäelle se jonnekkin kuitenkin tulee eli sinne kannattaa mennä treenaamaan.

----------


## Matti H

Etenkin kannattaa reenata sinne päälle runttaamista.

----------


## PeeVee

> Etenkin kannattaa reenata sinne päälle runttaamista.



Joo muutama kerta tuli runtattua. Nousumetrejä kertyi 250.  :Vink:

----------


## Lehisj

> Etenkin kannattaa reenata sinne päälle runttaamista.



Ei se Matti valitettavasti noin mene. Viimeksikin kun aluecupin CC-kisa oli roskamäellä elokuussa, niin sitä ylämäkeä ei saanut pyörällä runtata, vaan se perkule piti mennä ylös jalkautuneena. Eli muut juoksivat ja minä vanha heikkopolvinen paksukainen rimpuilin sen kylkimyyryä ylös joten kuten joka kierroksella.

----------


## Ulla

P-68:sta soitettiin, heillä on Viron reissun takia miehistövajaus cc-kisan järjestelyissä, kaipaavat kierroslaskenta-apua. Minulta saa yhteystietoja, en pääse itse.

----------


## TeKu

> Etenkin kannattaa reenata sinne päälle runttaamista.



Kävin edellispäivänä runttaamassa samalla suunnalla eli Vuorelantien takaisessa kivikossa. Tasaisin väliajoin on hyvä palautua omien ajotaitojen suhteen tukevasti maan pinnalle. Sen tosin voisi varmaan tehdä muutenkin kuin menemällä tangon yli.

Tuo on kyllä ollut varsin tapahtumarikas metsä. Ehkä kymmenisen kertaa olen siitä läpi ajellut ja kerran löysin siellä takahaarukasta reilun kokoisen murtuman, kerran meni pimeässä illassa lamppu oikosulkuun keskellä kivikkoa ja nyt aika tarkkaan samassa paikassa, päätin syöksyä naamalleni turpeeseen. Henkisen kolauksen lisäksi jalka oli eilisen vielä vähän kipeä, mutta tänään pääsi jo ajelemaan. Ja en todellakaan tänään ajellut Luolavuoressa päinkään  :Hymy:

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Nyt lauantaina olen mahdollisesti lähdössä Kuhankuonolle ajamaan. Tämä peruslenkki https://maps.google.com/maps?q=http:...64187&t=h&z=12
> 
> Ja pois metsästä täytyy olla klo 14, joten lähtö Rantapihalta klo 8.30 ja vauhti ripeä, mutta rauhallinen.



Tämä lenkitarjous on vielä voimassa. Tarkoitus on opastaa yksi tämän kesän mtbSeikkailuun osallistunut ulkopaikkakuntalainen reitin läpi, että porukan alku on jo kasassa. Toivon, että tulijat ilmoittautuu, niin tiedän ottaa huomioon. Jos kukaan muu ei ilmoittaudu, niin saatamme tehdä muutoksia reittisuunnitelmaan.

*Kuhankuono peruttu.* Näytän sittenkin Kalliobaanareitin Tuomakselle huomenna. Lähtö Mynämäen urheilukeskuksesta klo 9. Suihkut varmaan on auki, mutta ei muita mukavuuksia. Varsinainen Kalliobaana-ajo on sitten parin viikon päästä.

----------


## Miklo

Onko viikonloppuna jotain extra maastolenkkejä Turun alueella? Sopivasti ollut flunssaa ja muuta torstailenkkien aikana, joten vähiin on jäänyt ajelut..

----------


## stumpe

Ite aattelin mennä kattoos DH-fillarointia hirvensaloo huame.  :Hymy:

----------


## Juha Jokila

Näytän sittenkin Kalliobaanareitin Tuomakselle huomenna. Lähtö Mynämäen urheilukeskuksesta klo 9. Suihkut varmaan on auki, mutta ei muita mukavuuksia. Varsinainen Kalliobaana-ajo on sitten parin viikon päästä.

----------


## TANUKI

> Onko viikonloppuna jotain extra maastolenkkejä Turun alueella? Sopivasti ollut flunssaa ja muuta torstailenkkien aikana, joten vähiin on jäänyt ajelut..



Mikä ettei. Hirvensalon slaalomin parkkikselta vaikkapa klo 11.00. Suuntana jälleen saaren polut, vähän eri settiä kuin viime kerralla. Foreca näyttää ihan ok keliä, mutta sateella en kuitenkaan nokkaani pistä ulos. Anyone?

----------


## Miklo

> Mikä ettei. Hirvensalon slaalomin parkkikselta vaikkapa klo 11.00. Suuntana jälleen saaren polut, vähän eri settiä kuin viime kerralla. Foreca näyttää ihan ok keliä, mutta sateella en kuitenkaan nokkaani pistä ulos. Anyone?



Oolrait, tullaan paikalle.

----------


## bomba

Onko sunnuntain lenkistä vielä tietoa? Matti? Pihvi?

----------


## Matti H

Mää olen koirakisoissa.

----------


## Pihvi

Huomenna nöösilenkki Kaarinan Honkkarilta klo 19. Valot kannattaa ottaa mukaan ja suunnataan vaikka Littoisiin.
Ja tarkoitus ajaa siis maastoa.

----------


## Pave

Ruskon Mikko naamakirjan puolella:

'Pim! Veikkosen kanssa huomenna sunnuntaina Raision Ikean parkkikselta maastofillaroimaan siihen huudeille klo 10.00. Saa tulla messiin, jos menojalkaa kutittaa. Ajellaan maks. 2 h. Vesitornia, yms.'

----------


## mijura

> Ruskon Mikko naamakirjan puolella:
> 
> 'Pim! Veikkosen kanssa huomenna sunnuntaina Raision Ikean parkkikselta maastofillaroimaan siihen huudeille klo 10.00. Saa tulla messiin, jos menojalkaa kutittaa. Ajellaan maks. 2 h. Vesitornia, yms.'



Onko unikekojen lenkkiä ennen 11:30 lähtönä, tai voitais toki liittyä jengiin jos jollain pidempi reissu menos jossain Turun liepeillä? Oltiin viel unessa aamiaispöydäs kun kympin lähtö oli.

----------


## artzi

Tietääkö joku äkkiä heittää paikkoja jossa on erikoisen hienot värit puissa/polulla juuri nyt, nätei lehtiä polulla? Kuvauksellisia paikkoja? Pakollinen vapaapäivä lähestyy, jos kävin fiilistelemässä kameran kanssa.

----------


## bomba

Raisionjoen rantamat ovat olleet syksyisin kivan näköisiä. Haunisten allas. Onhan noita paikkoja missä lehtipuita kasvaa. Yksi upeimpia lehtipolun pätkiä mitä tiedän kulkee täällä Runosmäessä, Majoitusmestarinkadun ja Nostoväenkadun risteyksestä suoraan metsään.

----------


## SuperD

^^ Joitain vuosia sitten ajeltiin semmosen Artzin perässä syysretki Pansio/upalinko/ankkurikylä/mitäniitänytoli. Keltainen lehtimetsä jäi omaan mieleen näillä main: 60.454382,22.144146 (tosin viime kesänä siellä oli metsätyökone vähän siivomassa joten en tiedä miten paljon lehtipuita on jäljellä). Käy siellä kääntymässä ja kerro miten kävi

Muoks: Syksyn komeimmat värit on kyllä mun pyöräverstaalla, mutta meidän partsilla ei kovin pitkää lenkkiä voi ajaa  :Hymy:

----------


## greenman

Trainerin paikka?

----------


## HAK

Kohta on viikonloppu ja ajelua.
Tänne ovat kaikki tervetulleet.
https://www.facebook.com/events/558613877526732/?ref_dashboard_filter=calendar
Olkoon letka sitten vaikka pidempi. Parijonoon ei ihan jokapaikkaan kyllä mahdu.
Sovitellaan porukan mukaan.

----------


## Hel02

Mukana ollaan varmasti.

----------


## marmar

> Muoks: Syksyn komeimmat värit on kyllä mun pyöräverstaalla, mutta meidän partsilla ei kovin pitkää lenkkiä voi ajaa



Oliskohan?
Kuusiton Linnaraunion tien varret oli kyllä sunnuntain aamuauringossa hienoja. Eikä Rauhalinnan vaahterakujakaan hassumpi ollut, kun aamuauringon valo siivilöityi värikkäiden vaahteroiden läpi värikkäiden lehtien peittämälle tielle.

Polkujahan nuokaan ei ole, mutta värit oli kyllä hienot.

----------


## artzi



----------


## Väiski

Kullaanvuorella oli pimiä ja aivan mukavan liukkaita juuria...

----------


## Juha Jokila

Vajosuon Kalja-ajelu on Marraskuun 16. päivä. Perinteinen kuvio: Lähtö illalla Rantapihalta, ajoa pari tuntia ja laavulla josku klo 20. Aamulla ajoa 3 h takaisin autolle. Varusteet sen mukaan, että pärjää kelissä kuin kelissä yön maastossa.

----------


## Nelson

Kiitokset HAK:lle Hirvensalon lenkin vetämisestä, lenkkiseura oli hyvää ja letka eteni sujuvasti. Kelistä nyt puhumattakaan - loistava! Ohessa karttapiirros omasta lenkistä, aikataulusyistä jäi kesken 15 jälkeen. Laittakaahan lisää trackkejä näkymään, ketkä malttoivat ajaa loppuun saakka!

----------


## greenman

> Vajosuon Kalja-ajelu on Marraskuun 16. päivä. Perinteinen kuvio: Lähtö illalla Rantapihalta, ajoa pari tuntia ja laavulla josku klo 20. Aamulla ajoa 3 h takaisin autolle. Varusteet sen mukaan, että pärjää kelissä kuin kelissä yön maastossa.



Wunderbar. Kalenterissa.

----------


## makkeli

Olihan mäkiä Moosewildsissa, toista kilometriä tuli nousua. Neljä kuskia ajoi maaliin vielä valoisaan aikaan. Tässä koko trackki.

Hannun mukaan jäi puolet ajamatta, joten seuraavaksi Moosewilds24, että ehditään kaikki polut ajaa. Nyt meni ovelta ovelle 9 tuntia.

----------


## HAK

Tässä sama trackki kuin makkelilla plus muutama kuva.
http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...mhlrgs6l8ukoib
Moosevilds24, mhhh .....

Kiitti runsaslukuiselle seurakunnalle. Varsin taitavaa sakkia! Sekä ylä- että alamäessä.

----------


## makkeli

Vielä muutama kuva.

Lähtijöiden yhteiskuva. Se ainoa maastoajokuva ja loppukuva (tai melkein).

----------


## bomba

Julkaisin näitä jo Facessa, mutta täällä vissiin on joitain jarruja, jotka eivät siellä ole, joten pistettäköön tännekin.

Kuvia. Heti eka albumi, Moosewilds MTB-Endurance:
http://picasaweb.google.com/tjansson

Träcki ja muuta dataa:
http://www.movescount.com/moves/move19810163

----------


## Juha Jokila

Tein Vajosuon kalja-ajelulle oman topikin tuonne:
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...24#post2111524

----------


## mijura

Ensin OnTopic. Onko kaikki mehut puristettu miehistä ja naisista eilisillä Moosewildsillä vai vieläko joku lenkkeilee tänään? Itsellä olisi vähän ajohaluja ennen kuntopainitreenejä, jotka alkaa 17:00. Nimim lenkkiseuraa vailla. 

Syksyn pimetessä on alkanut myös huolestuttaa entisestään valottomuuteni. Auttakaa miestä pimeässä.  :Hymy:  Onko jollain jäänyt kaapin pohjalle ylimääräiseksi hyvää lamppua paremman tultua tilalle? Olisin kiinnostunut poistamaan muutamankin käytetyn hyvän valovoiman omaavan otsalampun ja pyöränvalon.


Hienon näköistä oli Moosewildsissä. Kyllä harmittaa, ettei päässyt mukaan, kun oli muuta menoa.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Kuhankuonolla oli porukkaa ihan saatanansti. Kaikki parkkipaikat ihan täynnä. Ruska sen sijaan oli jo ohi lehtipuiden törröttäessä kaljuina odottamassa räntäsateita.

----------


## bomba

> Kuhankuonolla oli porukkaa ihan saatanansti. Kaikki parkkipaikat ihan täynnä. Ruska sen sijaan oli jo ohi lehtipuiden törröttäessä kaljuina odottamassa räntäsateita.



Ei ole Kuhankuono hyvä paikka ihmiselle viikonloppuisin. Onneksi Kalja-ajelun aikaan on kylmää, märkää, ikävää ja ehkä myös räntäistä tai jäistä. Saa olla rauhassa.

----------


## marmar

> Ei ole Kuhankuono hyvä paikka ihmiselle viikonloppuisin. Onneksi Kalja-ajelun aikaan on kylmää, märkää, ikävää ja ehkä myös räntäistä tai jäistä. Saa olla rauhassa.



Taitaa olla vähän parkkipaikastakin kiinni. Reilu viikko takaperin oltiin lauantaina. Vajosuon parkkipaikalla oli runsaasti tilaa. Käytiin grillamassa makkarat Vajosuon laavulla, jossa sielläkään ei ollut isommin ruuhkaa Yksinään saatiin grillailla. Vajosuolta ajeltiin peräpyöräyhdistelmällä kurjenpesälle. Matkan varrella syötiin patukat töykkälän laavulla, jossa sielläkin oli vain yksi pariskunta. Näkötorneissa ei ketään. Pikospuillakin sai ajella rauhassa, ei ollut kohtaamisia, joten varsin rauhallista oli reiteillä. 

Osa perheestä vaihtoi paikka autolla ja totesi parkkipaikkaongelman Kurjenpesällä. Joutuivat hetken odottelemaan vapautuvaa paikkaa. Kun ehdittiin osin rikkinäisiä pitkoksia pitkin perässä niin tilaa oli parkkipaikalla jo runsaasti, mutta grillissä edelleen ruuhkaa. Olisko niin, että mitä lähempää parkkipaikkaa löytyy nuotiopaikka, sitä suurempi ruuhka?

Hauskaa oli, poika nimesi retken kaikkein aikojen hauskimmaksi. Pitkoksilla oli kuulemma erityisen hauskaa/jännää. Kalusto ehjänä, kuivana ja kaatumatta päästiin perille. Loppumatkasta oli itselläkin fiilis, että ehkä sitä vielä joskus oppii ajamaan pitkoksiakin...

----------


## MTB 50+

> Kuhankuonolla oli porukkaa ihan saatanansti. Kaikki parkkipaikat ihan täynnä. Ruska sen sijaan oli jo ohi lehtipuiden törröttäessä kaljuina odottamassa räntäsateita.



 Ei siellä aamulla  ketään ollut  :Vink:

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Ei siellä aamulla  ketään ollut



Ai ne oli sun jälkiä?  Parit normi maasturin jäljet näkyi koko reitillä. Vahdonkorvessa näkyi myös Moonlanderin jälki lyhyellä pätkällä.

Ei muuten ollut yhtään autoa parkissa enää kun mää tulin pois mettästä.

----------


## bomba

Jaahas poijaat ja tytöt. Eiköhän myö lähetä taas ensi vuonna Syötteelle.

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...e-MTB-2-8-2014

----------


## Mika.t

Totta maar!

----------


## mijura

Tänään olisi Impparin seudulta pyrkimys lähteä eksyilemään. Lähtö n klo 17:30, vaikka jäähallin pihalta. Lamppuakin varmaan tarvitaan. Vauhti rento. 

Mikäli joku kokeneempi konkari lähtis mukaan, ni ei tarttis katsoa karttaa reitillä?  :Hymy: 

Ainiin ja edelleen ylimääräisiä lamppuja voisin ostella pois Turkulaisten nurkista?


PS ja Isosyöte meni tälläkin kertaa kalenteriin. Saan tosiaan Firmalta sinne mökin pyytämällä. Paritalon pääty pikku-syötteeltä n. 80m2 4-8 henkeä tai rivitalon kämppä n. 60m2 4-5 henkeä. Tarkistin myös että samaan aikaan ei pitäisi olla mitään muihin harrastuksiin liittyviä koulutuksia. Pirun kahvakuulakoulutus, kun vei tän vuoden osallistumisen.  :Hymy:  Siis ko mökki(t) ilmainen.

----------


## Miklo

> Tänään olisi Impparin seudulta pyrkimys lähteä eksyilemään. Lähtö n klo 17:30, vaikka jäähallin pihalta. Lamppuakin varmaan tarvitaan. Vauhti rento. 
> 
> Mikäli joku kokeneempi konkari lähtis mukaan, ni ei tarttis katsoa karttaa reitillä? 
> 
> Ainiin ja edelleen ylimääräisiä lamppuja voisin ostella pois Turkulaisten nurkista?
> 
> 
> PS ja Isosyöte meni tälläkin kertaa kalenteriin. Saan tosiaan Firmalta sinne mökin pyytämällä. Paritalon pääty pikku-syötteeltä n. 80m2 4-8 henkeä tai rivitalon kämppä n. 60m2 4-5 henkeä. Tarkistin myös että samaan aikaan ei pitäisi olla mitään muihin harrastuksiin liittyviä koulutuksia. Pirun kahvakuulakoulutus, kun vei tän vuoden osallistumisen.  Siis ko mökki(t) ilmainen.



Hep! Koitan olla tuohon aikaan paikalla, vaikka en mikään konkari olekaan.. mutta eiköhän polkuja löydetä! ja lamppu messiin tietty.

----------


## TANUKI

> Tänään olisi Impparin seudulta pyrkimys lähteä eksyilemään. Lähtö n klo 17:30, vaikka jäähallin pihalta. Lamppuakin varmaan tarvitaan. Vauhti rento.



Hep, tulossa.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Muistutus!

Kalliobaana-ajot Mynämäellä nyt lauantaina. 

Lisätiedot ajelun omasta säikeestä:
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...%E4-19-10-2013

----------


## artzi

Huh. Turkusessa tulee komeesti vettä... jokohan Kabulissa on aamulla läskeille metri lunta   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Juha Jokila

Kabulissa on kuivaa. Ei ole satanut, eikä sada!

----------


## Pave

Terveiset Savosta! Auton katolla oleva muutaman sentin lumikerros ei ehtinyt sulaa vielä viikonlopun aikana täällä 'etelän lämmössä'.

Onneksi en ehtinyt pa*kakuntoisena turkulaisena pitkäjoustoisella pyörälläni Kalliobaanoille hidastamaan Tampesterilaisten matkantekoa?

----------


## Lehisj

Tuli sitten eilen avattua omalta osaltani Liedossa "Sunnuntaicyclot". Tuloksena se viheliäisin eli puumitalli (4. sija) huru-ukkojen sarjassa. Oli kyllä aika kuumottavaa touhua 32 mm kumeilla, droppitangolla ja täysjäykällä pyörällä päästellä Samun ja Henkan kehittämää CC-kisareittiä!

----------


## Matti H

Hyvin vedetty!

----------


## Lehisj

> Hyvin vedetty!



Kiitti Matti!

T. Nimimerkki mitsku olis ollut kiva

----------


## marmar

> Kabulissa on kuivaa. Ei ole satanut, eikä sada!



Pikkasen kotoa lähtiessä jännitti, mitä mahtaa perillä odotaa, kun matkan varrella oli alkumatkasata paksuimmillaan useamman sentin jääkerros öisestä rankasta räntäsateesta. Isot oli vaihtelut matkalla, mutta Kabulissa oli hyvä keli. Mitä nyt vähän lunta/rakeita tuli niskaan, mutta ei nekään alustaa liiemmin liukastaneet tai ajoa haitanneet.





> Terveiset Savosta! Auton katolla oleva muutaman sentin lumikerros ei ehtinyt sulaa vielä viikonlopun aikana täällä 'etelän lämmössä'.
> 
> Onneksi en ehtinyt pa*kakuntoisena turkulaisena pitkäjoustoisella pyörälläni Kalliobaanoille hidastamaan Tampesterilaisten matkantekoa?




No oli meitä oli riittävästi, jotka hoiti tuon homman  :Hymy:  Ei sulla Greenracen voittajana mitään hätää olisi ollut. Olis tuo varmaan nopeamminkin mennyt, jos heikkokuntoisimmat olisi pidetty letkan keulilla. Nyt Tampesterilaisilla oli niin kova hinku keulan kevyille paikoille, että heikkokuntoisemmat jäi loppupään haitariliikkeen väsytettäviksi.

Reisuun lähdettiin aika paljon myöhässä ja vartti etuajassa tultiin maaliin. Makkaranpaistotaukokin oli edelliskertaan verrattuna pitkä (tai ainakin se siltä tuntui). Joten eiköhän tuo reissu kuitenkin mennyt ihan speksien mukaan, vaikka loppumatkasta osalla tulikin vähän väsy.

----------


## e150330

Tervehdys,

12-v poikani haluaisi kovasti aloittaa vakavamman maastopyöräilyn, onko nuo viikkolenkit tarkoitettu prokuskeille vaiko miten? Vai kannattaako sällin vielä tahkota lähimetsiä itsekseen (meikäläisen lenkkiseura ei varmaan kauaa kaverille kelpaa)? 

Mites TuUl:n pyöräilyjaosto huomioi junnut, löytyykö sieltä vastaavaa toimintaa?

----------


## Lehisj

> Tervehdys,
> 
> 12-v poikani haluaisi kovasti aloittaa vakavamman maastopyöräilyn, onko nuo viikkolenkit tarkoitettu prokuskeille vaiko miten? Vai kannattaako sällin vielä tahkota lähimetsiä itsekseen (meikäläisen lenkkiseura ei varmaan kauaa kaverille kelpaa)? 
> 
> Mites TuUl:n pyöräilyjaosto huomioi junnut, löytyykö sieltä vastaavaa toimintaa?



Vaikka tiedän, että nyt kosketan arkaa aihetta, niin sanoisin, että TuUl ei paljon junnuista perusta ei ainakaan maastoajosta kiinnostuneista. Suosittelisin ennemminkin olemaan yhteyksissä alueen aktiivisimpaan pyöräilyseuraan eli TVC:hen. Siellä löytyy myös maastossa ajavia/kilpailevia junnuja jopa ajo-/treeniseuraksi.

Anteeksi vielä kerran jos pahoitin jonkun mielen yllä olevalla TuUl-kommentilla.

----------


## e150330

Kiitokset tiedosta! 

Pääasia kaikille kuitenkin lienee, että saadaan nuorisoakin mukaan pyöräilyn pariin, ettei kaikki vaan potki palloa tai läimi kiekkoa tai peräti notku ABC:lla kaikkia iltoja...

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Kiitokset tiedosta! 
> 
> Pääasia kaikille kuitenkin lienee, että saadaan nuorisoakin mukaan pyöräilyn pariin, ettei kaikki vaan potki palloa tai läimi kiekkoa tai peräti notku ABC:lla kaikkia iltoja...



Meillä lapset harrastaa e-triathlonia. Lajit on tietsikka, kännykkä ja digiboxi.

----------


## Jooona

Pitäkääpä silmät auki!

*VARASTETTU TURUSSA* Rabbit Hole/Knard/Sram -kiekko

Varastettu siis viime yönä *22.-23.10 klo 00-08* välisenä aikana.
Krampus oli vaijerilla kiinni omalla pihalla tolpassa, etukiekko lähti.
Tapahtumapaikka itäisessä Turussa, TYKSin ja Kauppakorkean läheisyydessä
*Tuntomerkit:*
Sram X7 napa
Rabbit Hole kehä
27tpi Knard rengas
Mustat pinnat / nippelit
Ashima Ai2 jarrulevy
Foxcompin Tommin mukaan ainakaan Turussa ei ole vastaavaa kehä/napa -komboa kenelläkään muulla, eli ei juuri voi erehtyä jos vastaan tulee.
Yhteydenotot: PM / o4oo 7oo 638

----------


## Jooona

Ei tyytynyt kiekkoihin... mitähän sitä enään tähän sanois

*VARASTETTU TURUSSA* Krampus

Varastettu siis viime yönä *23.-24.10 klo 00-0645* välisenä aikana.
Krampus oli vaijerilla kiinni omalla pihalla tolpassa, tekijä on toiminut siis 4m päässä samaan aikaan kun nukuimme sisällä verhot auki. Pation lasinen ovi vain välissä. En voi uskoa tätä paskaa todeksi, 2 pyörää jo yksiössä sisällä, kolmas omalla suojaisella pihalla.
Mitähän seuraavaksi lähtee. Ulkona ei tosin ole enää mitään.
Tapahtumapaikka itäisessä Turussa, TYKSin ja Kauppakorkean läheisyydessä
*
Tuntomerkit:*
Vihreä 16" Krampus
Cane Creek ohj.laakeri
takakiekko Novatec/Rabbit Hole/Knard
Truvativ kuituriseri, lukkogripit
KCNC stemmi
Hope Stealth Race Evo X2 jarrut Ashiman levyillä
Race Face Atlas AM kammet Race Facen single rattaalla
Look S-Track polkimet
KMC:n kullan värinen ketju
KCNC tolppa
SLR Carbonio penkki

Yhteydenotot: o4oo 7oo 638

----------


## bomba

> *VARASTETTU TURUSSA* Rabbit Hole/Knard/Sram -kiekko
> 
> Varastettu siis viime yönä *22.-23.10 klo 00-08* välisenä aikana.
> Krampus oli vaijerilla kiinni omalla pihalla tolpassa, etukiekko lähti.
> Tapahtumapaikka itäisessä Turussa, TYKSin ja Kauppakorkean läheisyydessä







> Ei tyytynyt kiekkoihin... mitähän sitä enään tähän sanois
> *VARASTETTU TURUSSA* Krampus
> Varastettu siis viime yönä *23.-24.10 klo 00-0645* välisenä aikana.



Varastaminen on perseestä, ja on todella ikävää että näin kävi. Ihmettelen kyllä, oletko muuttanut juuri maalta kaupunkiin, kun pidät kahden tonnin pyörää keskustan lähellä ulkona VAIJERILLA tolpassa. Ilmeisesti etukiekko ei ollut millään lukossa, kun se eensimmäisenä yönä vietiin. Toisena yönä varas palasi voimapihtien kera ja vei loputkin.

Näitä varten on vakuutukset, ja säkin saat sieltä korvauksen. Henk.koht olen tosin sitä mieltä, että noin kalliin pyörän säilyttäminen tuolla tavalla on niin hullua, että vakuutuskorvausta pitäisi pienentää perustuen omaan huolimattomuuteesi ja myötävaikutukseesi. Sun onneksi sitä ei kuitenkaan tehdä, lukituksesi täytti näennäisesti vaatimukset. Tapasi säilyttää pyörää on silti todella typerä. Tuota voisi verrata siihen, että jätät auton yöksi keskustaan ja Macbookin siihen etuistuimelle kaikkien nähtäville. Arvaa olisiko aamulla ikkuna rikki ja kone kateissa. Jos varas näkee kahden tonnin fillarin, jonka voi varastaa helposti kuin tikkarin lapselta, niin se tekee sen. Kuukauden palkka yhdessä yössä ilman mainittavaa vaivannäköä. Siinähän rehellinenkin ihminen joutuu kiusaukseen.

Uuden pyörän hankinnan varalle:
1. Älä säilytä sitä ulkona.
2. Jos on pakko säilyttää ulkona, unohda vaijerit ensisijaisena lukitusmenetelmänä. Hanki kunnon U-lukko. Vaijeri ei ole leikkurein varustautuneelle rosvolle edes hidaste, se katkeaa muutamassa sekunnissa huonollakin työkalulla. Kunnon U-lukon rikkomiseen tarvitaan vähän järeämpää kalustoa, esim. akkurälläkkä, ja se aiheuttaa yleensä meteliä. Paras ja kallein vaijeri on todennäköisesti huonompi kuin halvin U-lukko.
3. Runko on ehdottomasti kiinnitettävä johonkin kiinteään sillä U-lukolla. Yhtä ehdotonta on lukita kiekot runkoon. Tämän varmasti jo opitkin tästä tapauksesta.

Suomessa valitettavasti järjestelmä tekee kaikkensa, jotta polkupyörien varastelu olisi hyvää bisnestä. Rikoksia ei tutkita, ja vaikka varas jäisi joskus kiinni itse teossa, sitä ei käytännössä rangaista. Tiedän, koska olen itse kerran ottanut pyöräni kimpussa olleen varkaan kiinni. Narkkari saa näennäisen tuomion käräjillä, mutta vankeuttahan se ei saa ja Suomessa sakot koskevat ainoastaan kunnon ihmisiä. Oikeat rosvothan ei sakkoja maksele. Itse asiassa koko asia ei edes kiinnosta narkkaria pätkääkään. Todennäköisesti se ei vaivaudu edes käräjille asian käsittelyyn, koska lopputuloksella ei ole mitään väliä hänelle.

Ai niin, kuva pyörästä olis kiva. Olis helpompi pitää silmät auki, kun verkkokalvolla olis kuva siitä mitä haetaan.

Ylläoleva ripitys ei ole henkilökohtaiseksi loukkaukseksi tarkoitettu. Tiedostan, että on kyseenalaista syyllistää uhria rikoksesta. Kuitenkin tässä maailmassa ja nykyisillä pelisäännöillä asia valitettavasti on näin. Kalliin pyörän omistajan on pakko pitää huolta omastaan, ettei pahat miehet tule ja vie.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Mafialukko on hyvä. Eli valaa kammet betonisaaviin.  Ei tarvi edes pyörätelinettä.

----------


## Matti H

> Mafialukko on hyvä. Eli valaa kammet betonisaaviin.  Ei tarvi edes pyörätelinettä.



Kuntokin kasvaa painavammalla pyörällä.

----------


## Nelson

MUTAA.....HEINIÄ....MUTAA......

Torstailenkki sujui mukavassa kuivassa säässä - mitä nyt viime päivien sateet oli hivenen jättänyt jälkensä lentokentän poluille, jossa mutaa todellakin riitti. Alkoi naurattaa kiitotien reunaa ajellessa, kun mutapaakut irtoilivat renkaasta, kun eivät enää mahtuneet haarukan alta ohi.....

Mukaan lähti 8 kuskia, makkeli arvottiin(!?) ja loppusuoralle tuli Teräsrautelaan 5 kuskia. Sisukkain oli ensimmäisellä MTB -lenkille tullut Mikael, joka valon puutteesta huolimatta jaksoi seurata mukana lentokentälle saakka. Paikka paikoin kun ilman valoakin olisi ollut tekemistä.....

Reitti retkestä löytyy tästä. Vaikka puhetta olikin, että lenkin jälkeen ei tarvitse pestä pyörää - sulattelin mutapaakkuja pyörästä kotipihalla. Kiitos lenkistä ja seurasta!

----------


## Jooona

^^^^suur kiitokset valistuksesta. tätä kaipasin. en juuri jaksa avata tapausta sinulle, mutta u-lukko ei ollut mahdollisuus rajatuista tiloista sekä tolpan koosta johtuen. aiempia pyöriä on myös varastettu, enkä ole ensimmäistä kertaa pyörää lukitsemasssa, joten en todellakaan kaipaa minkäänlaisia ohjeita sinulta "uuden pyörän hankinnan varalle".

----------


## bomba

> aiempia pyöriä on myös varastettu,
> enkä ole ensimmäistä kertaa pyörää lukitsemasssa,
> joten en todellakaan kaipaa minkäänlaisia ohjeita sinulta.



Kun kerran noin paljon kokemusta löytyy, 
ja homma näyttää olevan selvästi hanskassa,
niin anteeksi vaan kauheasti.

Ei ole sitten missään vaiheessa tullut mieleen tehdä jotain paremmin, jos niitä pyöriä toistuvasti viedään. Käsittämätöntä touhua. Ensin luulin, että olet ollut vain kokematon ja naiivi ja erehtynyt luulemaan näennäisen lukontapaisen pitävän kalliin pyörän tallessa. Vastauksestasi päätellen oletkin ylimielinen, välinpitämätön ja piittaamaton vakuutusyhtiön tarjoaman turvan väärinkäyttäjä. Onnea vaan valitsemallasi tiellä.

----------


## snowfake

Joka syksy jättää fillarin pihalle Bilteman vaijerilukolla niin saa aina satasen omavastuulla päivitettyä pyörän, kätevää.

----------


## bomba

> Joka syksy jättää fillarin pihalle Bilteman vaijerilukolla niin saa aina satasen omavastuulla päivitettyä pyörän, kätevää.



Näin on, kyllä se kannattavampaa on jättää käytetty pyörä varastettavaksi kuin myydä se. Myin juuri oman jäykkäperän pois. Jos olisin vienyt sen vaijerilukolla lukittuna Ylipistonkadulle, olisin alle viikossa saanut vakuutusyhtiöltä paremmat rahat kuin mitä sain myymällä. Rehellisyys käy kukkarolle.

----------


## Mika.t

Noniin noniin. Varkailta ne kädet tarttis katkasta, siinä olis ratkaisu. Silmät auki jos vaikka löytyis jostain.

----------


## Ulla

Jep. Ja bomba on livenä kiva tyyppi.  :Hymy:

----------


## marmar

> Varastaminen on perseestä, ja on todella ikävää että näin kävi. Ihmettelen kyllä, oletko muuttanut juuri maalta kaupunkiin, kun pidät kahden tonnin pyörää keskustan lähellä ulkona VAIJERILLA tolpassa. Ilmeisesti etukiekko ei ollut millään lukossa, kun se eensimmäisenä yönä vietiin. Toisena yönä varas palasi voimapihtien kera ja vei loputkin.



En nyt ekana lähtisi pyörän omistajaa syyttämään. Alue on esinnäkin sellainen, että siellä liikkuu paljon varkaita. Lisäksi jos varas on päättäväinen, niin se vie kaluston vaikka lukitusta autotallista. U-lukoista olen kuullut väitteitä, että aukeavat kohtuu äänettömästi alle minuutissa, eikä tarvi tuhrata energiia voimapihteihin tai akkurälläkkään. Työkalun saa ilmaiseksi (varastettua) hyvin helposti. En ole testannut mentelmää tai nähnyt sitä käytännössä, mutta väitetty menetelmä oli uskottava. Kai sen varkaat tietää, mutta silti pikagoogletuksella en löytänyt keinoa, joten pidetään se nyt pois jlkisuudesta. Ainoa kohtuullisesti pitävä lukko on riittävän vahva karkaistu ketju, mutta niisäkin tapauksissa akkurälläkkä lukon katkaisuun tai rautasaha tolpan katkaisuun riittää. Lisäksi ketjut painaa niin paljon, että niitä ei huvita mukana kanniskella. Joten aika toivotonta on taistella varkaita vastaan pelkillä lukoilla.

Turvallisinta lienee kantaa pyörä sängyn viereen, mutta sekään ei kaikilta onnistu. Röyhkeimmät varkaat noutaa sen sieltäkin. Itsellä on aidattu piha, tallentava kameravalvonta lukitut pyörät 4 metriä makuuhuoneen ikkunasta, mutta silti voin joskus joutua turvautumaan vakuutukseen. Toivon kuitenkin, että nämä ehkäisevät toimenpiteet saavat varkaan kääntymään helpomman kohteen puoleen. Varsinkin kun kalustomme ei ole mitenkään erityisen arvokasta. Alle 2000€ kalustoa kaikki.

Minusta omistajaa ei kannata syyttää vakuutuspetoksesta. Pidetään silmät auki ja koitetaan löytää pyörä. Aika heikot on mahdollisuudet, mutta silti paras ehkäisy varkauksiin olisi saada varastetun jälkimarkkinat jollain tavalla kannattamattomaksi.

Sitten vakavan asian loppuun vielä pieni kevennys:
Kyseisellä alueella vuosia sitten tutulle tapahtunut autovarkauden yritys, mikä saa edellen suun hymyyn:
Kyseessä oli joka ikisestä paikasta loppuunajettu auto, joka odotti noutoa paalikoneeseen. Autossa rengas puhki, tankki tyhjä, kone ja vaihteisto loppu jne. Varas oli kuitenkin yhtenä yönä ollut ahkerana. Kantanut kanisterilla polttoainetta tankkiin, vaihtanut vararenkaan ja sahannut akun tyhjäksi tietämättä, että miksi raato ei lähde käyntiin. Autossa oli niin loppu kone, että sen olisi saanut ehkä hinaamalla käyntiin, startin kierrokset ei riitäneet enää käynnistämään konetta.

----------


## Matti H

> Turvallisinta lienee kantaa pyörä sängyn viereen, mutta sekään ei kaikilta onnistu. Röyhkeimmät varkaat noutaa sen sieltäkin.



Ja jättää hevosenpään tilalle.

----------


## bomba

> En nyt ekana lähtisi pyörän omistajaa syyttämään. Alue on esinnäkin sellainen, että siellä liikkuu paljon varkaita. Lisäksi jos varas on päättäväinen, niin se vie kaluston vaikka lukitusta autotallista. --- aika toivotonta on taistella varkaita vastaan pelkillä lukoilla.



Tietysti se on toivotonta ja tietysti ihan mitä vaan voidaan varastaa jos motivaatio riittää. Keskimäärin kannattaa kuitenkin pyrkiä estämään edes sen satunnaisen ohikulkijan "tilaisuus tekee varkaan" tyyppiset päähänpistot.

Onko tieto siitä, että alueella liikkuu varkaita, jonkinlainen selittävä peruste sille että leikisti lukittu pyörä varastetaan? Minusta sen pitäisi olla peruste sille, että pyörän turvaamiseen tulisi kiinnittää erityisen suurta huomiota.





> Itsellä on aidattu piha, tallentava kameravalvonta lukitut pyörät 4 metriä makuuhuoneen ikkunasta, mutta silti voin joskus joutua turvautumaan vakuutukseen.



On pieni ero, säilyttääkö pyöriä Kuusistossa vai TYKSin vieressä.





> Minusta omistajaa ei kannata syyttää vakuutuspetoksesta.



Tämä on aina mun suosikkikohta keskustelussa, kun ruvetaan keksimään vuorosanoja toisten suuhun. En huomannut että tuollaista olisi tässä yhteydessä kukaan sanonut.

----------


## stumpe

Juuri kuin hain popparit ja oluen, niin kärkevä keskustelu kuihtui. Höh.

Sori, OT...

----------


## timppi

Tuli tästä vaan mieleen, kun aikoinaan Joensuussa opiskellessani talvella kotimatkallani katkesi fillarista ketjut (tjs, en muista mitä). Heitin sen sitten siihen vaan penkalle ja jatkoin kävelemällä kotia. En jaksanut sitä roudata pariinviikkoon mihinkään, vaikka sen ohi parikin kertaa kävelin. Ajattelin, että sitten kun jaksan käyn ostamassa varaosat ja työntelen sen kotiin.

Sitten keväämmällä, kun alkoi talvi alkoi hellittämään ja pyöräily (siihen aikaan) olisi ollut jo mahdollista, fillari olikin viety! Mietin, että mitä hemmettiä. Siinä penkalla ollut rikkinäinen polkupyörä (lukittu tosin) oli viety! Mietin, kellä perkeleellä on niin alhainen moraali, että voi vielä rikkinäisen lukitun fillarin lumipenkalta. Sitten tajusin, että ehkä puolentoistakuukauden aikana se on kiinnittänyt erinäisten ihmisten huomion ja joku tarvitseva on sen roudannut talteen..

Fillaria ei sen jälkeen löytynyt.. Tosin ei ikäväkään sitä tullut, mutta olihan se Helkama kulkuri ihan hyvä kulkine..

----------


## Quedo

https://opaskartta.turku.fi/eFeedback/fi/View/11848

Tuollainen osui silmään kun selailin karttaa

--sami

----------


## Ulla

^Joo, tästä on keskusteltu, useasti. Ajetaan varovasti siellä ulkona.

----------


## Teemu

Mun päähän ei tämän kiellon perusteet mahdu. Kumma homma, että 3-4 metriä leveälle kovapohjaiselle hiekkaväylälle ei mahdu jalakulkijat ja pyöräilijät. Hiihtokausi on toki eri asia, mutta lumettomana aikana en voi tätä ymmärtää. Pyöräilijä luonnollisesti hidastaa ohitus-/vastaantulotilanteissa ja koiranulkoiluttajat pitävät koiransa mettän puolella, niin kaikki mahtuu. Varmasti.

----------


## bomba

Teemu, tuosta asiasta väännettiin kolmen sivun verran tässä ketjussa:
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...y-kielletty%E4

Mun mielipide noista kylteistä on, että ne ovat laittomia ja jokamiehenoikeudet menee niiden yli. Olen sun kanssa samaa mieltä siitä, että kaikkien pitäisi metsään mahtua.

----------


## kijas

Maailman pisimpien myynti-ilmoitusten tekijä on tehnyt paluun: http://www.fillaritori.com/index.php...rmula-oro-k24/
http://www.fillaritori.com/index.php...2400%E2%82%AC/
"Voin esitellä pyöriä Skypen tai mesen kautta"  :Hymy:

----------


## marmar

> Vastauksestasi päätellen oletkin ylimielinen, välinpitämätön ja  piittaamaton vakuutusyhtiön tarjoaman turvan väärinkäyttäjä.








> Tämä on aina mun suosikkikohta keskustelussa, kun ruvetaan keksimään vuorosanoja toisten suuhun. En huomannut että tuollaista olisi tässä yhteydessä kukaan sanonut.



Eipä tuo ylin lausunto nyt kovin kaukanakaan ole vakuutuspetoksesta syyttämisestä. Kyseessä on sen verran paljon kuumia tunteita herättävä aihe, että myönnän kärjistäneeni vähän  :Nolous:  

Mun mielestä on turha vääntää tikaria haavassa, kun toisella on käynyt ikävästi. Satunainen ohikulkeva varas ei pyörää vienyt, koska pyörän vienti vaati lisätyökalujen hankinnan ja uusintayrityksen seuraavana yönä. Kukaan ei varmaan tiedä millä työkaluila pyörä vietiin, mutta jos varkaalla on määrätietoisuuta ja päivä aikaa hankkia työkaluja, niin ei siinä enää mikään lukko auta. 

On surullista, että  Suomessa on paljon alueita, missä käytännössä ainoa turvaliinen paikka pyörälle on sisällä asunnossa. Itsellänikin jäi aikanaan 20 vuodeksi maastopyöräilyharrastus pois, kun ei ollut järkevää turvallista paikkaa säilyttää arvokasta pyörää. 





> https://opaskartta.turku.fi/eFeedback/fi/View/11848
> 
> Tuollainen osui silmään kun selailin karttaa
> 
> --sami



Lainaus edellisestä linkistä




> ... uudet ajoneuvoilla ajo kelletty merkit tulevat vielä syksyn aikana ...



Kuvitteleeko joku virkamies jossain todella, että noilla merkeillä olisi jotain vaikutusta väylien turvallisuuteen?  :Sekaisin:  Tunnollisimpia käyttäjiä nuo merkit saatta karsia, mutta ne jotka tuolla vaaratilanteita aiheuttaa, eivät paljoa merkeistä perusta. Korkeintaan nostavat nopeuksia kohtaamistilanteessa, että ei tarvi kuunnella muiden valituksia niin pitkään. Jos merkkejä ei olisi, niin kaikki mahtuisivat kyllä sulassa sovussa kulkemaan. Niin leveitä ja vähän liikennöityjä nuo väylät on. Ei noista kietomerkeistä hyödy kuin merkkivalmistajat. Kaupunki menettää rahaa ja ulkoilu vähenee. Monelle "mummiksella" ajavalle olisi varmasti kiva poiketa liikenteen hälinästä ko poluille, jotka on kovapintaisempia ja parempikuntoisia kuin moni tie.

Varsinaisilla maastopyörillähän noilla varmaan ajetaan hyvin vähän. Parempaakin polkua on metsät pullollaan. Ja jos haluaa kunnolla vauhtia, niin tarkoitukseen sopivia sora ja metsäautoteitä riittää kyllä. Hyvä pyörä ei tarvi noiden reittien tapaista sileää kiitorataa alleen. 

Olen joskus tuollakin liikkunut, mutta en ole koskaan bongannut maastopyöriä. Yli 40 kymppisiä naisia muummiksilla kyllä senkin edestä. Kai se on fiksua saada nämäkin häädettyä siitä vähäisen arkilikunnan parista auton rattiin kun lähikauppaan vievän lyhimmän oikopulun käyttöä rajoitetaan mahdollisimman aktiivisesti.

----------


## Shamus

> Maailman pisimpien myynti-ilmoitusten tekijä on tehnyt paluun: http://www.fillaritori.com/index.php...rmula-oro-k24/
> http://www.fillaritori.com/index.php...2400%E2%82%AC/
> "Voin esitellä pyöriä Skypen tai mesen kautta"



Nää on kyllä jos aika surullisia... mietin vaan jos joku oikeesti noita ostaa kun ei tajua vielä asioista hirveesti?

----------


## Matti H

Mulla olisi ajatuksena myydä yksi pyörä. Konsulttiapua?

----------


## Pave

Mul olis useampi, mutta ei uskalla pyytää; menee vielä serverit polvilleen...

----------


## bomba

> Mulla olisi ajatuksena myydä yksi pyörä. Konsulttiapua?



Älä tee sitä.

----------


## greenman

> Mulla olisi ajatuksena myydä yksi pyörä. Konsulttiapua?



Sen jälkeen varmaan tarvitsee kriisiapua.

----------


## Vesa-Pekka Rantalainen

> https://opaskartta.turku.fi/eFeedback/fi/View/11848
> 
> Tuollainen osui silmään kun selailin karttaa
> 
> --sami



Tänä aaamuna olivat jo töissä ja ruuvailivat uutta kylttiä - vastasivat kauniisti tervehdykseeni, kun ajoin ohi.

----------


## MTB 50+

> https://opaskartta.turku.fi/eFeedback/fi/View/11848
> 
> Tuollainen osui silmään kun selailin karttaa
> 
> --sami



Ajelin aamusta  itäpuolen reitit  läpi. Kohtasin muutaman koiranulkoiluttajan ja  hyvin mahduimme kulkemaan kaikki. Ilman heijastimia  kulkevaa  on kyllä  vaikea  havaita ajoissa. Melkein  joka tolppaan oli  ruuvattu uudenkarhea  ajokieltomerkki. Vilkkaimpaan aikaan saattaa  paikoin olla  oikeastikin ahdasta ja kovaa ei ainakaan ole asiallista ajaa.

----------


## opheinonen

> Ajelin aamusta  itäpuolen reitit  läpi. Kohtasin muutaman koiranulkoiluttajan ja  hyvin mahduimme kulkemaan kaikki. Ilman heijastimia  kulkevaa  on kyllä  vaikea  havaita ajoissa. Melkein  joka tolppaan oli  ruuvattu uudenkarhea  ajokieltomerkki. Vilkkaimpaan aikaan saattaa  paikoin olla  oikeastikin ahdasta ja kovaa ei ainakaan ole asiallista ajaa.



Ajat ja tavat muuttuvat. Kaikki sitä eivät ymmärrä.Suvaitsevaisuutta ja harkintaa!  Hankkikaa polkupyörään kello ja käyttäkää sitä, kauniisti.

----------


## Vesa-Pekka Rantalainen

Yli 40 kymppisiä naisia muummiksilla kyllä senkin edestä. (marmaria lainatakseni)

Ihmeen raikas keli ajella palautuslenkkiä Ilpoinen- Lauste ja takaisin pitkin hiekkaisia ulkoilureittejä. Olo oli kuin kaksikymmentä vuotta nuoremmalla ja sukupuolenvaihdoskin meni sutjakasti.

Ps Maastopyörävalmistajalle menee reklamaatio omituisesta metamorfoosista.

----------


## hullukoira

Ettet vaan olisi lenkillä eksynyt Linnunradalle.

Johdattaako Kaarinan Marlon Brando meidät sunnuntai-iltana keskiluokan hulluuteen?

----------


## Matti H

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3T-VAi2Xqq8

Pihvi vai mää?

En ehdi, olen menossa synttärikutsuillle.

----------


## Nelson

Tänään ei tolpalla ollut ruuhkaa - kolme innokasta kuskia oli lenkille lähdössä. FB -viestien perusteella HAK:a odoteltiin paikalla, enkä tietenkään kuullut puhelimen soivan....sorry Hannu! Sen verran kurja sade oli, että tasan 18.00 "letka" lähti liikkeelle.  Kuinka ollakaan, yksinäinen valo halkoi metsää Vyyryläisenmäellä ja HAK saatiin liitettyä porukkaan mukaan. 

Suhteellisen vauhdikkaasti edettiin koko lenkki, kaikkine taukoineen keskinopeus 11 km/h, kokonaismatka 26,6 km. Loppupäässä muutama lisämutka tehtiin kahteen pekkaan HAK:n kanssa. Kyllä valojen kanssa tututkin polut vaan näyttävät erilaiselta......

----------


## bomba

Syötteen ilmoittautuminen on avattu tänään aamuyöstä. Sinne lähti. Miehet 120 kilometriä Fatbike-sarja. Tavoite: maaliin ajoissa, eli kovempaa kuin tänä vuonna.

Muistakaahan, että tämän kuun loppuun asti maksu on vain 35 euroa.

Ny reenataan!

----------


## Mika.t

Täytyy laittaa harkintaan. 120km tuntuu kyllä kaukaiselta ajatukseltä =/

----------


## Starfury

> Maailman pisimpien myynti-ilmoitusten tekijä on tehnyt paluun: http://www.fillaritori.com/index.php...rmula-oro-k24/
> http://www.fillaritori.com/index.php...2400%E2%82%AC/
> "Voin esitellä pyöriä Skypen tai mesen kautta"




"*Nyt vain 3670 €, aiemmin 5970 € (vakuutuskorvaus varkaustilanteessa tänä vuonna: n. 7200 €, Tapiola)"
*Pitäiskö ostaa ja parkkeerata vaijerilla Hämeenkadulle  :Sarkastinen:  ?

Mut joo, nää on kyl mainioita. Itsekin näitä ko. veijarin ilmoituksia kattelin joskus noin neljä vuotta sitten ekaa kunnon maastopyörää etsiessä.

----------


## Pave

> Täytyy laittaa harkintaan. 120km tuntuu kyllä kaukaiselta ajatukseltä =/



Tänään riitti 115 km maantiepyörällä. Pitäisi ilmeisesti reenata. Erityisesti henkistä puolta... Tai sitten en vaan yksinkertaisesti ole riittävän tyhmä jätkä?

----------


## Teemu

Mää luulen, että skippaan ensi kesänä Tahkon ja lähden Syötteelle hakemaan sijoitusta 120km/singlespeed -sarjaan.

Muistanko oikein, että joku puhui jostain (ilmais-)majoituksesta Syötteelle?

----------


## Pihvi

Joo, Syötteen sinkulakisa vois olla mielenkiintoinen.
Multa jää tänään myös iltacyclot väliin, kun on muita menoja.

----------


## Matti H

Syötesinkulointi kuulostaa kyllä mielenkiintoiselta. Tarttis vaan ehtiä reenaamaan. Iso-Syötteen nousu tullut joskus runtattua Surlyllä ylös melkoisen hapoissa.

Ensi sunnuntaina lienee taas cycloin aika. Otetaan kiinni väliin jääneet kerrat. Acid!

----------


## px

Kahtotaan, jos saatais tulevana kesänä Pitämävaaran seinän tilalle (sinkulallakin?) ajettava nousu. Tämän viikon maastokäynnit näyttivät lupaavilta, Polarikin näytti vain 16% lukemia  :Vink:

----------


## bomba

Ette yllytä siellä, ettei tyhmyys pääse voitolle ja fatbike-sarja vaihdu sinkulasarjaan.

Sunnuntaina messissä. Matin uhkumisesta päätellen kannattaa vetää pieni kovempitehoinen pohjatreeni viikon puolivälissä.

----------


## makkeli

Viisi kuskia lähti Impparista kirkkaassa syyssäässä liikkeelle kohti kivikauden polkua. Jäkärlässä puolikas kierros ja eri reittiä takaisin kohti lähtöpaikkaa. Imppariin saavutttaessa letka oli typistynyt yhden kuskin mittaiseksi. 28 km ja 2h 45min kului aikaa koko reittiin.

----------


## Matti H

Sunnuntaicycloilla tänään vain kaksi kuskia. Hyvässä kelissä paikoin lajinomaista kuvarastin hakua. Ajettiin muuten erittäin hiljaa.

----------


## hullukoira

Olisi kyllä pitänyt tulla cycloilemaan. Cotic ihan selvästi kostaa mulle vääräoppisesta käytöstä; edellisellä työmatkalla katkesi pinna ja tänään alkoi ketju pomppia eturattaalla. Onko raadilla arvausta selviänkö pelkällä ketjun vaihdolla, vai meneekö pakka ja eturataskin vaihtoon? Takana on vasta reilu pari vuotta epäsäännöllistä työmatka-ajoa ja muutama kauniina sunnuntai-iltana ajettu lenkki.

----------


## MTB 50+

> Olisi kyllä pitänyt tulla cycloilemaan. Cotic ihan selvästi kostaa mulle vääräoppisesta käytöstä; edellisellä työmatkalla katkesi pinna ja tänään alkoi ketju pomppia eturattaalla. Onko raadilla arvausta selviänkö pelkällä ketjun vaihdolla, vai meneekö pakka ja eturataskin vaihtoon? Takana on vasta reilu pari vuotta epäsäännöllistä työmatka-ajoa ja muutama kauniina sunnuntai-iltana ajettu lenkki.



 Itse  vaihtaisin kaikki  kerralla, pääsee  vähemmällä .

----------


## Nelson

Tänään oli hyvin kuskeja tolpalla, yhteensä 8 pyörää lähti matkaan - keli oli kuiva ja raikas. Kuivan kelin ansiosta olisi luullut, että ei olisi tarvinnut liukastella - useampikin pyörä oli retken aikana kyljellään.... Hyvä lenkki, kiitokset Eetulle lenkin vedosta. Reittiviiva löytyy tästä.

----------


## Vertti83

Mahtaako tällä viikolla olla iltaisin jonkinsortin maastolenkkejä täs Turun huudeilla? 

Oon täälä tän viikon töissä ja otin varmuuden välttämiseksi pyörän ja lyhdyt joukkoon, josko kelit sallii ja töistä kerkiää ajoissa pois niin voisi kenties jossakin käydä vähän ajelemassa...

----------


## Entropyyh

> Mahtaako tällä viikolla olla iltaisin jonkinsortin maastolenkkejä täs Turun huudeilla? 
> 
> Oon täälä tän viikon töissä ja otin varmuuden välttämiseksi pyörän ja lyhdyt joukkoon, josko kelit sallii ja töistä kerkiää ajoissa pois niin voisi kenties jossakin käydä vähän ajelemassa...



*Täältä ovat innokkaimmat lähteneet parittomina viikkoina:

Torstailenkki Impivaarasta (Markulantie 117)*

_18.00__Impivaaran palloiluhalli (sivun alareunasta aukeaa karttalinkki) Suuntaamme Impivaaran palloiluhallin edustalta useimmiten Haunisten altaan tai lentokentän maastoihin.
_

----------


## Vertti83

Jepulis, torstain muistelinkin olevan täällä yhteislenkkipäivä, mutta näyttäisi siltä että torstai olisi ainut ilta kun ei töitten puolesta onnistu(konsernin "korruptioiltamat"), mutta saapa katsoa miten nuo kelit myös tässä kehittyy....

----------


## Pave

Että siellä osaakin olla liukasta.
Ja märkää.
 Ja liukasta.
 Ja kuraista.
 Ja liukasta.
 Ja pimeää...
Sanoiko jo, että siellä on vielä liukastakin?!? Kotimatkalla nopiniki suti jo asvaltillakin...  :No huh!: 

Lisäksi alkoi loppumatkasta tulla jo kylmäkin, tankohanskoja tuli ikävä. En ollut saada tallin lukkoa auki jäisin sormin.

Jonkun tuoreita fatsojälkiä seurailin hetken Jaaninojalla?
Melkein kolme tuntia luistelua, kannatti lähteä!  :Cool:

----------


## Pave

Mitenköhän liukasta tänään lienee Impivaarassa...

----------


## peippo

Tänne myös tiedoksi

----------


## OlliR

^Hieno juliste! 

Koitan tulla ajamaan, jos uskaltaa tulla laihalla pyörällä, ajan vaikka hiukan letkan perässä. Lukee rungossa nykyään kyllä *Fatties Fit Fine.*

----------


## hullukoira

Näitä läskijuttuja lukiessa alkaa aina päässä soimaan Peer Günt.

Posti kiikutti vihdoin uuden vaihteiston cycloon, pääseköhän sitä koeajamaan sunnuntain virallisella iltalenkillä?

----------


## TANUKI

Huomenna lenkkiä Hirvensalon slalomilta klo 11.00. Ilmoitelkaa jos on tulijoita,

----------


## Pihvi

Sunnuntain virallisen iltalenkin vetovastuu tällä hetkellä auki, kun Matti on reissussa ja mulla on muita menoja.

----------


## TANUKI

> Huomenna lenkkiä Hirvensalon slalomilta klo 11.00. Ilmoitelkaa jos on tulijoita,



Peruttu!

----------


## hullukoira

> Sunnuntain virallisen iltalenkin vetovastuu tällä hetkellä auki, kun Matti on reissussa ja mulla on muita menoja.



Mä kehittelen sitten jotain itäisempää reittiä: Huomenna sunnuntaina klo 19 Kaarinan Hong kongilta iltacyclot, vauhti rauhallinen.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Kävin ajamassa Vajosuon kalja-ajelun reitin ilman kaljaa. Yritin pitää ripeää vauhtia ja sain kulumaan 1 h 45 min laavulle, missä keittelin kahvit. Taisi olla kymmenkunta juhliaa ja pari yöpyjää paikalla. Hiukan ne jäi epäuskoisena ihmettelemään, kun tuikkasin yön pimeyteen valot loistaen. Loppumatka sujui jäätävästä kelistä huolimatta ihan hyvin. Taisin ajaa ajassa 4 h 45 min koko reitin + se tauko 30 min yhden patukan ja kahvin voimalla.

Onkos täällä muita arkena vapaalla olevia? Mulla lykkäs pakkolomat päälle ja olis aikaa vaikka lenkkeillä tai jos on työvinkkejä , niin aina parempi.

----------


## hullukoira

Sunnuntaicyclot ajettu! Keli oli varsin mystinen, maassa oli vähän lunta ja pienemmälläkin valolla näki ihan kivasti. Liukasta ei kuitenkaan ollut ja fillari kulki mukavasti avokallioilla ja juurien yli. Ajelin perinnepolkuja pitkin järven ympäri ja vähän paikallispolkujakin.

----------


## bomba

> Kävin ajamassa Vajosuon kalja-ajelun reitin ilman kaljaa.
> 
> Onkos täällä muita arkena vapaalla olevia? Mulla lykkäs pakkolomat päälle ja olis aikaa vaikka lenkkeillä tai jos on työvinkkejä , niin aina parempi.



Hyvää settiä.

Mulla on melko joustava aikataulu arkisin. Nyt tosin on flunssa päällä, mutta jahka siitä pääsen niin pitemmät arkipäivälenkit sopis hyvin ohjelmaan. Kattellaan.

----------


## Jäpikkä

Terve kaikille. Olen uusi tyyppi täällä foorumilla.

Onko täällä Turussa jengii jotka kävisi ajelemassa silloin tällöin maastopolkuja porukassa, tai muuten vaan iltaisin lenkkiä lähiympäristössä?

----------


## TeKu

Näillä mennään vuoden ympäri.

Lisäksi muitakin porukkaajeluita on säännöllisen epäsäännöllisesti ja itsekin voi toki täällä foorumilla tai facebookin puolella laitella kutsuja lenkille.

----------


## artzi

Tänään loman kunniaksi klo 18 kevyttä valopäälenkkiä turun hautausmaan parkkipaikalta.

----------


## peippo

Tiedoksi teillekin jotka ette ole Facebookissa, Facebookista löytyy nyt lisätietoja läskipyöräpäivän tapahtumasta, https://www.facebook.com/events/554137761332020/

----------


## Pave

Lauantaille mitään suunnitelmia? Vaikka SS-mausteella tms?
 Esim klo 11 @ Impivaara tjsp?

----------


## hullukoira

Polut varmaan aika nopeessa kunnossa tänään, tarttee kuitenkin tehdä muuta. Huomenna on cyclopäivä, onko muita tulossa?

----------


## Matti H

Huomisesta hiukan huono sanoa, Kalja-ajelulla telomani kylki vihoittelee edelleen. Ainakaan maastoajoon musta ei ole. Taisi sinne perhana rakentua murtuma. Pientä flunssaakin on, kattoo mikä on pössis työnyön jälkeen.

----------


## greenman

Kuolemantaudissa. Harmillista kun säänkin luvataan olevan syklomainen.

----------


## bomba

> Kuolemantaudissa. Harmillista kun säänkin luvataan olevan syklomainen.



Sama. Tai ei ehkä ihan noin paha, mutta niin paha ettei urheilemaan tohdi.

----------


## Pihvi

Laivalla. Joten jää multakin cyclot väliin.

----------


## fillaristi

Ei syklota sit...

----------


## OlliR

Nostetaan ketjua taas ylöspäin ettei häviä kokonaan, harvinaisen hiljaista palstalla. 

Jotta ei jää viesti ilman sanomaa, niin vaihdoin eilen etummaiselle vanteelle nastakumin.  :Hymy:

----------


## Lehisj

Jatketaan Ollin tapaan turhaa infoa, kun tosiaan on ollut palstalla hiljaista. Taitavat kaikki somettaa vaan siellä FB:n puolella.

Niin ja jotain pyöräilyasiaakin: eilen ensimmäinen kelvilenkki täysjäykällä 29 On Onella alla ISP nastat Duallyn 45 mm vanteilla. Ovat tosi muhkut ja hyvin pelasivat ave. 25 km/h kahden tunnin lenkillä. Seuraavaksi testaamaan metsään, kunhan saadaan sinne lumiset polut.

----------


## bomba

Lisää tyhjänpäiväistä fiilistelyä ketjun hengissäpitämiseen. Foxcompista saa tällaisia. Tubeless-asennus-tuntemuksia ja toivon mukaan koeajokokemuksia tulossa tämän viikonlopun aikana.

----------


## OlliR

^Tuollaisen kävin minäkin eilen hakemassa kettukaupasta. Koitin heti uhmata valmistajaa ja asentaa renkaan tubeleksina. Rengas on tosi löysä ja nousee vanteen  päälle kevyesti. Jostain syystä en saanut ilmaa pysymään sisällä vaikka koitin ilmaa tuutata uudella avaruusajan pumpullakin, litkut vaan lenteli pitkin reisiä. Laitoin renkaan nyt sisurilla ja jos se vaikka hiukan asettuisi niin voisi kokeilla uudelleen. Lauantaina tulen läskipyöriä peesaamaan joko litkuilla tai sisurilla.

----------


## bomba

Mikä vanne sulla Olli tarkalleen ottaen olikaan?

----------


## peippo

Mitäs tuollainen Nicotine kustantaa?

----------


## Pave

Onko havaintoja tuommoisten nikotiinipurukumien painoista?

----------


## bomba

> Mitäs tuollainen Nicotine kustantaa?



109 euroa kappale.





> Onko havaintoja tuommoisten nikotiinipurukumien painoista?



Ei virallista, enkä ole punninnut koska ei ole vaakaa. Valmistajan mukaan (hollanninkieliseltä foorumilta bongattu  sähköpostikysely) keskimääräinen paino on noin 950 grammaa, heitellen  toleranssien puitteissa joitain kymmeniä grammoja suuntaan tai toiseen.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Mahtaako Nicotine olla paljonkin parempi kuin Schwalbe ISP?

Oli tänään kallioilla paljon piilojäätiköitä ohuen lumihileen alla odottamattomissa paikoissa. Nyt puskee jo vettä.

----------


## OlliR

> Mikä vanne sulla Olli tarkalleen ottaen olikaan?



Joku wtb:n kehä 21mm tai 23mm leveänä. Saattaa olla liian kapea jotta toimisi optimaalisesti, mutta ei ole muita vaihtoehtoa nyt.

----------


## Pave

Eli Nicotine ottaisi ISP:ltä kuokkaan hieman painossa ja reilusti nastaluvussa, kuultavaksi jää miten muiden ominaisuuksien laita. Odotamma kommentteja kiinnostuneina...

----------


## Pave

Mites muuten huominen, mitään itsepäistä suunnitteilla?
Voisin lähteä roikkumaan letkan jatkoksi, mikäli selkä ei mene täysin jumiin tämän päivän sinkuloinnista.

----------


## bomba

No niin, 45NRTH Nicotinen tubeless-asennus onnistui.

Täytyy kyllä sanoa, että olihan veemäisin ja hikisin sessio tähän asti (tosin vasta kolmas asennus ever, joten eipä noita vertailukohtiakaan ole paljoa). Jos omistais kompressorin, ei varmaan tarttis hikoilla, mutkun jalkapumppu... Rengas on todella löysä, enkä lupaa kenellekään että se pysyy vanteella pienemmillä paineilla, ennen kuin olen päässyt koeajolle. Menen huomenna, en enää puoltayötä vasten viitsinyt lähteä. Tai olisin lähtenyt, mutta taivaalta sataa vain pilaantunutta lunta. Ei siinä mitään, mutta kun odotin oikeaa lunta, niin vesisade vei fiilikset ja päätin juoda lisää kaljaa.

Sitten se tubeless-asennus. Kehinä on siis Stan'sin 29er NoTubes ZTR Rapidit. En edes yrittänyt suoraan kylmiltään, vaan asensin renkaan vanteelle ensin sisurin avulla. Tämä lupasi jo mukavaa asentelusessiota, kun tutun paukauksen sijasta kuului vain pehmeä 'flosh.' Rengas toisesta reunasta irti, sisuri ulos ja venttiili paikoilleen. Näin mulla oli edes toinen reuna valmiiksi vanteella, joten ilman karkailu väheni puoleen. Litkua sisään reilusti ja rengas paikoilleen. Pumppaamaan. Ei mihinkään! Litkua vaan tulvi ulos vanteen ja renkaan välistä koko kehän mitalta. Asetin renkaan sitten ämpärin päälle vaakatasoon, pumppasin, kääntelin, pumppasin, sheikkasin, pumppasin, kääntelin, pumppasin, sheikkasin, kääntelin ja pumppasin. Jalkapumppu löi 1.000 iskua minuutissa. Sanoinko jo, että tuli vähän hiki? Ojentajatkin hapotti.

Mutta sitten se asettui. Ei enää vuotanut. Kyljetkin oli tiiviit. Jätin renkaan noin 2 baariin ämpärin päälle kyljelleen. Pyysin vaimoa tuomaan toisen asennuskaljan ja kävin toisen kiekon kimppuun. Se meni hieman helpommin, kun osasin jo muuvit. Sheikataan, käännetään, pumpataan, ja sama toisin päin. Sama lopputulos hieman vähemmällä hikoilulla. Tiivis rengas. Vajaan tunnin renkaat möllöttivät ämpäreiden päällä kyljellään. Kääntelin ja sheikkasin niitä aina välillä. Paineet pysyivät melko tarkkaan siinä 2 barissa, ei mainittavaa vuotoa.

Huomenna sisäänajo, tiedä sitten tuleeko siitä ihmeempää raportoitavaa. Kunnon ajelut jää sunnuntaille tai ensi viikkoon.

Pari asennuskuvaa. Hikipumppu ja ämpäri:



Litkua tihkui ulos koko kehän mitalta: 



Pari kuvaa renkaan kuviosta. Voisin kuvitella, että tuon korkean keskikuvion ansiosta rengas rullaisi aika kivasti vähän kovemmilla paineilla. Alhaisilla paineilla reunanastatkin varmaan ottavat ihan hyvin kontaktia alustaan. Leveämmällä vanteella tuloksena olisi ehkä vielä varmemmin pitävä rengas. Rapidin ulkomitta on 25 mm ja sisämitta 21 mm.

----------


## Pave

Tavoitteena klo 12 @ Impivaara, suuntana Kullaanvuori tjsp, matkassa sinkulalla.
Saa littyä seuraan, jos kiinnostaa.

----------


## Yeti

Global Fatbike Day Turku

----------


## artzi

Kivat ajelut oli umpikurjaseikkailuineen. Mustaa inhoavana täytyy sanoa että upeasti näkyy nuo värit kun on mahtavat korkeat valkoiset hanget ympärillä   :Sarkastinen:  

Mää luulin että olen nuhapumpputaudin toipilas, mutta taisi olla puolet porukasta vielä pahemmin puolikuntoisia...

----------


## sanaksenaho

http://sanaksenaho.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Gl...ike+day+turku/
Linkin takana kuvia lisää


Kiitosta kaikille olihan se ihan pirun hauskaa! 
Video hommat tais mennä vähän penkin alle, kun kuvaan tuli vähä jarruletkua ja liikaa lokaria niin jätän omaksi iloksi vaan  :Hymy:  
Ens vuonna uudestaan.

Ainiin krampukseen löytyy täältä sitten sivulaukkua ja telinettä!
040 68765 yhdeksän kaks

----------


## Pave

Suihkussa mietiskelin, että saakin kelata jonkin aikaa historian sivuja taaksepäin, jotta löytyy muistijälkiä vastaavasta tilanteesta, jossa 26" täysjoustolla on erottunut lenkkiporukasta!  :Leveä hymy:  Viimeksi tuollaista lienee tapahtunut jokunen vuosi ennen milleniumia...

Kotoa kotiin kuuskybää, ajoin paluumatkan vielä mahdollisuuksien mukaan mettiä pitkin.
 Alkaa vähän haiskahtaa huomiselta lepoopäivältä, kun pohjilla oli to-pe mettäsinkulalla 107 km.

Vai olisko mahdollisesti jotain kevyttä palauttelevaa suunnitteilla sunnuntaille?

----------


## peruspertti

Suunnitelma  :Hymy:

----------


## Miklo

Kiitos myös itseni ja Muklukin puolesta tämänpäiväisestä! Kelit oli kyllä todella kohdillaan, seura hyvää ja kaikki valoisa aika tuli käytettyä tehokkaasti.. Seuraavana ostoslistalla on jonkinlainen taukotakki tai muu lämmike. Jos muutamalla pakkasasteella tulee tauolla noin kylmä niin en uskalla ajatella mitä kylmemmällä tapahtuu..

----------


## sanaksenaho

> Kiitos myös itseni ja Muklukin puolesta tämänpäiväisestä! Kelit oli kyllä todella kohdillaan, seura hyvää ja kaikki valoisa aika tuli käytettyä tehokkaasti.. Seuraavana ostoslistalla on jonkinlainen taukotakki tai muu lämmike. Jos muutamalla pakkasasteella tulee tauolla noin kylmä niin en uskalla ajatella mitä kylmemmällä tapahtuu..



Mietin ihan samaa! ylipäätään olis pitäny ottaa enemmän vaihto kamoja 
alottelijan moka :Cool:

----------


## miku80

> Suihkussa mietiskelin, että saakin kelata jonkin aikaa historian sivuja taaksepäin, jotta löytyy muistijälkiä vastaavasta tilanteesta, jossa 26" täysjoustolla on erottunut lenkkiporukasta!  Viimeksi tuollaista lienee tapahtunut jokunen vuosi ennen milleniumia...



Kokeileppa Sunnuntaicycloja.. eipä sielläkään 26" täpäreitä hirveemmin repertuaarissa näy..

----------


## hullukoira

> Kokeileppa Sunnuntaicycloja.. eipä sielläkään 26" täpäreitä hirveemmin repertuaarissa näy..



Tästä tulikin mieleen lainata Pelleä:

"Tuuli muuttuu kylmemmäksi 
aurinko on verenpunainen 
taivas kasvaa synkemmäksi 
mitä mukanaan tuo huominen"?

----------


## Matti H

Kuiskauksia kuuluu maailmalta /
kuin tukahdutettuja tuskanhuutoja

Mää oon vähän kahden vaiheilla. Cycloon voisi vääntää nastarenkaat, ja kokeilla pystyykö ajamaan. Mahdolliset pannut ton kyljen kanssa vaan hirvittää, paranee hitaasti.

----------


## greenman

Lähe Kuokalla*™* Keskittyminen pystyssäpysyminseen maksimoituisi.

----------


## Pihvi

Mä voisin kans vääntäytyä kylille. Eli seiskalta Honkkarille ja ohjelmaksi kevyt cycloilu.

----------


## Matti H

Jeps, rauhallista ajoa. Voidaan vaikka hakea kuvarasti.

----------


## hullukoira

tunkkaa henkesi edestä
ota kylkiluun palaset mukaan
taivas on täynnä kuumaa terstä
ehkä pian, sitä ei tiedä kukaan

----------


## greenman

No jos kerran on rauhallista, niin ehkä voisi yrittää.

Viimeaikainen kt ei ole kyllä enää mistään kotoisin, mutta uusimmassa iskelmässä on osuva kertsi.

"Ei paina järki päässä kun mennään yötä vasten pimeään.
En pelkää yön selkää, johon minut heitetään.
Enkä epäile tai mieti, kyydistäsi en pois jää.
En enää pysty, en jaksa mitään esittää."

----------


## Matti H

Tänään ei saa uskoa
tänään täytyy unohtaa
tänään ei saa tuntea tuskaa
tänään täytyy diskossa persettä heiluttaa

Schwalbet alla. Takapakkakin olis pitänyt vaihtaa, mutta nukuin mieluummin päikkärit.

----------


## Matti H

Vaikka tekee kipeää, se ei haittaa
ihanaa, cyclot ihanaa

Mahtava keli oli ajella. 

Cycloilijat herättivät kovasti huomiota. Juoksijat kuittailivat, autoilijat tööttäilivät ja nuorisojoukko ölisi kielillä.

----------


## greenman

Onneksi tuli lähdettyä. Hienoa oli. Henkikin kulki kunhan pysyi liikkeessä. 

"Kylkiluut osissa" -vauhti on siis suunnilleen sama kuin "3 viikon flunssakierre melkein ohi" -vauhti.
Taattua laatua.

----------


## Juha Jokila

No toiset vaan ajelee hienossa kelissä ja mulla eilinen pikkujoulu puristaa päätä ja huomiset käräjät kiristää hermoa. Voi perseen perse!

----------


## Matti H

Määkin olin häissä eilen. Oli avoin paari ja silti ei pakottanu päätä aamusta. Alan pehmetä, ajelen vaihdepyörällä ja viina ei maistu.

Kuin sää käräjille joudut?

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Kuin sää käräjille joudut?



Meen kattomaan todetaanko joku syylliseksi siihen, että mun sormi lähti töissä jyrsimen matkaan.

----------


## Matti H

Just. Paskoja hommia.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Just. Paskoja hommia.



Ja tätä paskaa on rutistettu jo kaksi vuotta ja vähän päätä alkaa pilkistämään ryppynarun silmästä.

----------


## Matti H

> Ja tätä paskaa on rutistettu jo kaksi vuotta ja vähän päätä alkaa pikistämään ryppynarun silmästä.



No, joku lakiukko saa taas vaihdettua bemarin uudemmaksi.

----------


## bomba

*Ajokokemuksia 45NRTH Nicotinesta viikonlopulta*

(disclaimer: nämä ovat suhteellisen nöösin ajajan ensivaikutelmia, vain  parin päivän ajalta, tällä hetkellä vallitsevissa keleissä)

Ollakseen 29x2,35 kokoinen maastonastarengas Nicotine rullaa mielestäni  todella hyvin. Koko ajan oli sellainen yksinkertainen ajamisen ilo  päällä, kun pyörä liikkui kevyesti. Kokonaisvaikutelma vahvasti  positiivinen. Pakkaantuneella lumella rengas toimi todella hyvin, oli  vetopitoa ja kaarrepitoa. Ajelin lähes pelkästään pyöräteitä ja  autoteitä. Sisäänajovaiheessa ei viitsinyt lähteä sudittelemaan metsään.  Täällä Turussa ei ole vielä lunta kuin pari senttiä ja kaikki kivet  poluilla ovat paljaana, mikä saattaisi olla sisäänajamattomille  nastoille turmiollista. Ajoin lyhyen pätkän jäisen metsälammen  rantajäätäkin, kunnes jää petti alta.

Vaikka rengas on muuten kiva ajettava, huomasin että 25 mm vanteella sen  toiminta ei tunnu olevan ihan optimaalista. Valmistaja suosittelee  rengasta 25-40 mm vanteelle, joten homman pitäisi olla ok, mutta...  Ainakaan minä en oikein saanut reunimmaisia nappuloita ottamaan kunnolla  kontaktia maahan. Leveämmällä vanteella rengas varmasti toimisi  paremmin. 25 mm vanteelle suosittelisin varauksin. Minulle syntyi tunne,  että jäisellä alustalla kantatessa pidon hävitessä keskinappuloilta  renkaassa on täysin tyhjä kohta, jossa ei ole pitoa ollenkaan.  Reunanappulat ottaa kiinni vasta enemmän kallistaessa, jos ottaa. Nöösi  ei uskaltanut kallistaa niin paljoa, kun pito tuntui häviävän jo  aiemmin.

Sanoisin, että tämä rengas on hyvä valinta, jos ensisijaisena kriteerinä  on rullaavuus ja nastoja kaipaa vain sen verran, että niillä pärjää  silloin kun olosuhteet on vaikeat. Jos haluaa ultimaattista pitoa  jäällä, kannattanee katsella jotain muuta. Tai omistaa leveämmät vanteet.

*Tarkempaa analyysiä ja havaintoja renkaan toiminnasta 25 mm vanteella:*

 Alla vasemmalla kuva, jossa takarengas tubeleksena, kuski 84 kg +  varusteet siihen päälle, rengaspaineet 1,4 baaria. Reunanappulat jäävät  melko ylös. Toisessa kuvassa renkaan profiili 25 mm vanteelle  asennettuna. Kyllähän nuo nastat melko ylös ja ulkoneviksi jäävät.  Keskikuviossa on nastapari 60 mm välein. Suurin osa renkaan 222 nastasta  on ulkonappuloissa.

 

Ohuen lumen päällä ajaessa lumeen ei jää kuin keskikuvion jäljet. Rengaspaineet 1,8 kaikissa kuvissa tästä alaspäin:



Vähän syvempään lumeen mentäessä reunanappulatkin alkavat piirtää hentoa jälkeä:



Jäätä oli hankala löytää, mutta yhden päättyvän kadun päästä löytyi  Datsunin sutimat viivat. Kokeilin jääpitoa niissä. Tulos ei ollut kovin  hyvä. Rauhallisella vauhdilla suoraan ajaessa renkaan keskinastat kyllä  pitävät. Varovainenkin kallistus kuitenkin hävitti pidon. Reunanastat  eivät 25-millisellä vanteella saa kunnon kontaktia ja painetta jäähän.



Kokeilin kaarrepitoa erilaisissa paikoissa, mm. tässä mutkassa.  Havainnot olivat samanlaisia joka tilanteessa, mutta kovan jään päällä  ei renkaista jäänyt jälkiä kuvattavaksi. Tässä mutkassa oli ohut  lumipeite, joten tässä sai kuvattua renkaan jättämiä jälkiä.



Tästä kuvasta näkee, että pyörä on ollut kallistuneena sisäkurviin ihan  normaalisti. Lumeen on piirtynyt renkaan keskikuvio sekä sisäkurvin  puoleinen ulkoreunan kuvio. Vauhti oli rauhallinen ja käännös hillitty.  Silti takarengas lähti luistamaan, kuten kuvasta näkyy.



Tässä lähikuva ylläolevasta renkaanjäljestä. Siitä näkee, että vaikka  reunanappula piirtää jälkeä lumeen, se ei painu riittävän alas jotta  nasta saisi kontaktia tiehen. Nasta on ilmassa, sen alla on vain lunta.  Ei kontaktia jäähän.



Ai niin, sitten se tubeless-juttu. Edellisessä postauksessanihan  kirjoitin, että sain renkaat asennettua tubeleksiksi. Pienen taistelun  ja hikoilua se vaati, mutta asennus onnistui jalkapumpulla. Paineet  olivat pysyneet yön yli, häviö oli jotain 0,1-0,2 baarin luokkaa.  Edellisessä postauksessanihan kirjoitin myös, että rengas tuntui _niiiiin_  löysältä, että jännitti sen vanteella pysyminen. No, ensimmäisellä  sisäänajolenkillä ehdin ajaa pari kilometriä pyörätietä, kun...

 

Vähän haastava rengas tubeless-käyttöön siis. Vaikka asennus onnistuisi,  se ei takaa mitään. Vaihdoin eturenkaaseen sisurin, mutta  mielenkiinnosta ja itseäni kiusatakseni jätin takarenkaan tubelekseksi.  Se on toistaiseksi pysynyt. Eipä ajoakaan ole tosin tullut vasta kuin  reilu parikymmentä kilometriä.

----------


## Ulla

Syväluotaava raportti. Mullon 26'' extreme 294:t, pääsin töistä kotiin, mitä nyt sinkulan ketju tietysti tippui takarattaalta ja kun sitä on korjannut ja seuraavaksi samoilla hanskoilla niistää nenää, niin nenä mustuu. Tyylikästä.

Miten JJ:n juttu?

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Miten JJ:n juttu?



Puheet on pidetty (käsittely kesti 7 h 20 min) ja ratkaisua voi joutua odottamaan tammikuulle asti.

----------


## Cookie

Onko näistä täällä puhutuista reiteistä jossain karttoja? Tätä palstaa lukemalla on muutama endon kartta näkynyt, jollaisen printtaamalla pääsee kyllä matkaan. Kiinnostaa itäisen Turun ja Kaarinan reitit ja polut. Helpohkot reitit kiinnostavat näin alkuun.

Kausi näköjään jatkuu vielä ja alan porukkaa näkyy Lausteen suunnalla.

----------


## miku80

varmaan helpointa kun lähtee porukkalenkille mukaan niin joka toinen torstai (lähtö Itäharjun Prisman tolpalta) lenkki suuntautuu tuonne idän puolelle..

----------


## Vispe

> Onko näistä täällä puhutuista reiteistä jossain karttoja? .



Juha Jokila joskus ~70 sivua taaksepäin linkitti tämän http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/tjokila/kartat/

Sieltä kaivamaan mieleisiään, seikkailemalla ja itse tutkiskelemalla pääsee pitkälle kuhan tietää mistä aloittaa!

Porukkalenkit myös mainio vaihtoehto, kuhan välillä koittaa painaa mieleen missä letka menee :P

----------


## Cookie

> Juha Jokila joskus ~70 sivua taaksepäin linkitti tämän http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/tjokila/kartat/
> 
> Sieltä kaivamaan mieleisiään, seikkailemalla ja itse tutkiskelemalla pääsee pitkälle kuhan tietää mistä aloittaa!
> 
> Porukkalenkit myös mainio vaihtoehto, kuhan välillä koittaa painaa mieleen missä letka menee :P



Kiitos linkistä. Lähden näitä käymään lävitse ajan kanssa. Nyt näitä reittejä pääseen helpommin seuraamaan kun lunta on maassa ja pyöränjäljet näkyvissä.

Porukkalenkeille mahdollisesti sitten, kun taito ja kunto on arvioitu. Viime lenkeillä syke on kyllä ollut turhan korkealla ja pahaa pelkään että näillä taidoilla ei vielä ole aika porukkalenkeille.

----------


## Mika.t

Mukaan vaan torstailenkeille. Kunto kasvaa ja ajotaidot kun näkee miten muut vetää.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Kiitos linkistä. Lähden näitä käymään lävitse ajan kanssa. Nyt näitä reittejä pääseen helpommin seuraamaan kun lunta on maassa ja pyöränjäljet näkyvissä.
> 
> Porukkalenkeille mahdollisesti sitten, kun taito ja kunto on arvioitu. Viime lenkeillä syke on kyllä ollut turhan korkealla ja pahaa pelkään että näillä taidoilla ei vielä ole aika porukkalenkeille.



Nuo kartat on piirretty jo monta vuotta takaperin keräämällä yhteen muutamien aktiivien paikallistuntemus ajokelpoisista reiteistä. Kannattaa varautua polkujen häviämisiin ja uusien rakennusten blokkaamiin alueisiin. Saa niistä nyt yleiskäsityksen mistä metsänsaarekkeista noita polkuja voi löytyä, eli kaupungin läheisyydessä melkein joka paikasta.

Yleinen harhaluulo on, ettei porukkalenkeille voi tulla ennen kuin on reenannut ittensä kuntoon.  Ne torstain aloittelijalenkit on just sitä varten, että pääsee nopeasti ja turvallisesti alkuun. Näkee reittejä, oppii ajotekniikkaa myös muista mallia katselemalla, saa pyörän säätöön opastusta kysyttäessä ja välillä muutenkin ja jeessataan jos pyörä hajoo.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Juha Jokila joskus ~70 sivua taaksepäin linkitti tämän http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/tjokila/kartat/




Niin DNA muuten lakkauttaa ton palvelun, missä munkin kotisivut ovat olleet toista kymmentä vuotta, että *ottakaa kartoista kopiot talteen* jos kuvittelette niitä joskus tarvitsevanne. Ja saa ne upata jonnekkin toisellekkin palvelimelle jakoon jos haluaa.

----------


## TeKu

> Onko näistä täällä puhutuista reiteistä jossain karttoja? Tätä palstaa lukemalla on muutama endon kartta näkynyt, jollaisen printtaamalla pääsee kyllä matkaan. Kiinnostaa itäisen Turun ja Kaarinan reitit ja polut. Helpohkot reitit kiinnostavat näin alkuun.
> 
> Kausi näköjään jatkuu vielä ja alan porukkaa näkyy Lausteen suunnalla.



Kuvarastitopikista saa myös hyviä vinkkejä, että missä porukka on ajellut. Itsekin olen monia rasteja käynyt hakemassa "jälkikäteen".
Tuossa Yetin aloituspostauksessa on linkki, jossa on kaikki tähän mennessä löydetyt rastit googlemapsille ripoteltuna.

Itäisen Turun puolelta löytyy mukavaa ja helppoa polkua sekä kalliota oikein mukavasti. Varissuon ja Littoisten järven ympäristöt, Vyyryläisenmäki, Kultanummi, Kalttassuo, Piispanristi, Harittu, Vaarniemi ym.ym.
Ja eksyminen kuuluu hommaan, joten spontaanisti vaan ajamaan kiinnostavan näköisiä polkuja  :Hymy:

----------


## Cookie

Kiitoksia kaikista vinkeistä. Pitänee mennä ledlamppukauppaan ja hankkia kunnon valaistusvermeet, muuten jää polut viikonloppuihin.

----------


## peruspertti

Cyclotaan taas

----------


## Matti H

Pyhien laikuttamina viikkoina yritetään ajaa jonkinlaista sunnuntaicyclomaista settiä. Nyt viikonloppuna mulla on pelkkää työtä, mutta jo joulupyhien aikaan yritetään saaha jotain aikaiseksi.

----------


## peruspertti

> Cyclotaan taas



Tämähän on siis normimeininki sunnuntaicycloissa

----------


## marmar

> Onko näistä täällä puhutuista reiteistä jossain karttoja? Tätä palstaa lukemalla on muutama endon kartta näkynyt, jollaisen printtaamalla pääsee kyllä matkaan. Kiinnostaa itäisen Turun ja Kaarinan reitit ja polut. Helpohkot reitit kiinnostavat näin alkuun.



Tässä saattaa tulla vanhan toistoa, mutta laitetaan nyt lyhyt kooste vielä:

Openstreetmapista löytyy käytännössä merkittävä osa Itäisen Turun ja Kaarinan poluista. Ainoastaan alalemu ja kuusisto on käytännössä kokonaan kartoittamatta. Alalemun osaltakin Oruxmapsiin latauskelpoinen peruskartta sisältää polkuinfoa virallisen kartan puolelta.

Rekisteröitymällä pääsee karttaa editoimaan ja lisäämään polkuja. Editoritilassa näkee myös kaikkien muiden lataamat GPS-jäljet ja varsin tuoteen ja laadukkaan ilmakuvan. Tamperelaiset on paljon meitä edellä tässä polkukartoitushommassa. Heidän säikeestä saa kuitenkin hyviä vinkkejä miten kannatta edetä, jos haluaa edistää openstreetmapin kartoitustyötä. 

Paikkatietoikkunasta saa myös tulosteita ulos. Ja kartat säiettäkin kannatta lueskella, jos kartan mukaan suunnistus kiinnostaa

Olishan se hienoa, jos joskus saataisiin aikaan koko suomen kattava polkukartastasto, jossa olisi luokitukset ja kaikki.

----------


## Matti H

Muistaakseni Artzilla oli Kuusistosta(kin) aika kattava gps-jälki. 

Ala-Lemun helpot, ajettavat urat seuraavat hyvin pitkälti Pyhän Katariinan polkuja. Suunnistajan kaupasta saanee vielä alueen kiintorastikarttaa, jossa on varmasti jokainen ajettava polku noissa metsissä.

Ittensä toistoa, mutta mene ja seikkaile. Täällä asutuksen sylissä mitään karttoja tarvita. Onni on hyvä polku ja avoin määränpää.

----------


## Yeti

> ...
> Ittensä toistoa, mutta mene ja seikkaile. Täällä asutuksen sylissä mitään karttoja tarvita. Onni on hyvä polku ja avoin määränpää.



Täysin samaa mieltä. Ulos ajamaan vaan, eksyileminen on hauska. Nauti siitä vaiheesta kun polut vielä ovat uusia ja tuntemattomia.

----------


## greenman

Kaikki oudot polut päätyy aina johonkin käsittämättömään ylämäkisuohon.  :Hymy:

----------


## marmar

> Kaikki oudot polut päätyy aina johonkin käsittämättömään ylämäkisuohon.



tai läpitunkemattomaan ryteikköön tai omakotitalojen pihoihin tai ....  :Hymy:

----------


## artzi

...jonka takia ei kannata lähteä mukaan mun retkille...   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## marmar

> ...jonka takia ei kannata lähteä mukaan mun retkille...



Jos meinaat alkukesän retkeä, niin ei se ollut ollenkaan paha. Siitähän pääsi läpi ilman naarmuja ja vaatteet ehjänä. :Hymy:   Olisitpa nähnyt sen ryteikön, mihin eksyin syksyllä pimeässä. Oli pakko luovuttaa ja etsiä kiertotie.

----------


## TANUKI

Hyvää joulua!  :Hymy:

----------


## artzi

Kävin kostean kelin ajoharjoitteluretkellä... ja ennen kaikkea pitämässä taukoja. Papukaijamerkki sille joka ekaks tietää molemmat paikat...

----------


## Juha Jokila

Onko nuo samalta lenkiltä?

Vaikkaan, että eka tulipaikka voisi olla Haukkavuoren reitin varrella tässä:
http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...252787&lang=fi

Mutta toi krunni näyttää merelle ja edelliseltä paikalta on aika pitkä matka meren rantaan. Heitän arvauksena Kuuvannokka Ruissalossa.

----------


## Matti H

Kuuvannokassa sanoisin minäkin Artzin olevan. Puu on kovin tutun näköinen. Vai onko sittenkin kompa? Tummasta kuvasta en saa ainakaan tällä näytöllä mitään irti.

----------


## artzi

Paikallisten paikkojen tunnistamisesta Papukaijamerkki menee Juhalle Kabuliin. Onnea!

Osalla matkaa neljä kumia alla. En ole missään nähnyt niin paljon porukkaa kävelemässä/juoksemassa/norkoilemassa muuten vaan... kuin tuolla Kuuvannokassa, ja koko ajan satoi vettä ihan kohtuullisesti. Kummaa jengiä. 

Ai niih, videopuolella on huonolla laadulla video liukkaista pitkoksista.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Huomiseksi luvataan hienoa keliä. Jotain lenkkiä vois koittaa keksiä.

----------


## zblues

Terve Juha. Tähän väliin pikkasen off-topic. Laita viestiä jos teillä on Turun suunnalla jotain viikonloppuajoa. Voisin tulla viikonlopuksi kulmillenne. Kaljakelluntanne meni ohi.
Lokakuun kokemus Kabulista oli erittäin mieluisa. Kiitos. - Tuomas

----------


## Juha Jokila

Ei taida olla mitään suunnitelmia tällä hetkellä. Kaljahiihto on perinteisesti tehty tammikuussa, mutta nyt on +5 C ja metri vettä maastossa.

----------


## Matti H

Tuolla Kuuvannokassa hengaa ihme sakkia. Joskus reilut parikymmentä vuotta sitten, kun Ketosen huvila oli vielä olemassa, käytiin viikonloppuöisin hakemassa aamuyön lisäjännitystä tuolta. Fiilis paikalla oli melkoisen twinpeaksmainen ja joskus rannan kivillä näkyi istumassa hievahtamattomia hahmoja.

Paikka on selkeästi turkulaisten itsensäetsijöiden suosiossa. Naapuriniemessäkin liikkuu värikästä porukkaa, kaiken lisäksi paikoin munasillaan.

Ulkoilutan Salsaa huomenna jossain vaiheessa. Tarkasta ajasta ei ole hajuakaan, saunominenkin kesken.

----------


## zblues

> Ei taida olla mitään suunnitelmia tällä hetkellä. Kaljahiihto on perinteisesti tehty tammikuussa, mutta nyt on +5 C ja metri vettä maastossa.



No pitäskö löydä lukkoon joku vkl, pakkaan fillarin ja ajokamat ja hurautan sinne? Ajoa la ja su.

----------


## Matti H

Keli kunnossa tosiaan. Ajeltiin greenmanin kanssa Kuusistossa ajatuksena bongata marmarin kuvarasti. Lätäkköä (siis oikeaa sellaista) ei tullut vastaan ja lenkin loppupuolella poistuimme ennen kuljetuilta väyliltä harrastamaan tunkkausta, tuota maastopolkemisen jalointa ilmenemismuotoa. Eksoottisia väyliä löytyikin. Das Fest!

----------


## greenman

Hienoa oli tosiaan. Kuivaa paikkaa ei löytynyt, vaikka ei toisaalta etsittykään.

----------


## hullukoira

Joo, ei ollut lätäköt kuivuneet. Minäkin kävin pitkästä aikaa  ulkoiluttamassa maastopyörää, paljon oli kansaa metsässä.  Männistönmäessä oli jokin suunnistustapahtuma, luontopolulla  ulkoilijoita ja Korvenmäellä näkyi tuoreet ISP-pro:n jäljet. Lieneekö  MTB50+ ollut aamulenkillä?

----------


## MTB 50+

En ollut minä. Olen taas Germaniassa.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> No pitäskö löydä lukkoon joku vkl, pakkaan fillarin ja ajokamat ja hurautan sinne? Ajoa la ja su.



En mä oikein halua lukita menoja etukäteen, kun on vähän epävarmoja aikoja mulla nyt muutenkin, mutta jos joku päivä sattuu sopimaan, eikä lunta tule liikoja, niin oikein mielelläni lähden ajelemaan.

----------


## Sti

Pientä löytötavaraa mettästä: jos joku on hukannut keltaisen rengasraudan (-muovin), missä lukee PEDRO'S alueelle Vyyryläisenmäki-Moottoritie, niin allekirjoittaneelta voi YV:llä saada takas. Eilen siinä oli ainakin yhden läskin + muiden jälkiä, tänään ei muuta tunnistettavaa jälkeä kuin vissiin 1 mönkijä? Hyvää loppuvuotta kaikille Turkulaisille pyöräilijöille-Simo

----------


## zblues

> En mä oikein halua lukita menoja etukäteen, kun on vähän epävarmoja aikoja mulla nyt muutenkin, mutta jos joku päivä sattuu sopimaan, eikä lunta tule liikoja, niin oikein mielelläni lähden ajelemaan.



Asia harvinaisen kirkas! Katsotaan mitä alkuvuosi tuo... Omaan rauhalliseen tahtiin.

----------


## sanaksenaho

Turun seudulla asuvat, leveärenkaista polkupyörää hamuavat ostajat nyt äkkiä fillaritoriin. 
Ei muuta.

----------


## Mait

> Terve Juha. Tähän väliin pikkasen off-topic. Laita viestiä jos teillä on Turun suunnalla jotain viikonloppuajoa. Voisin tulla viikonlopuksi kulmillenne. Kaljakelluntanne meni ohi.
> Lokakuun kokemus Kabulista oli erittäin mieluisa. Kiitos. - Tuomas







> No pitäskö löydä lukkoon joku vkl, pakkaan fillarin ja ajokamat ja hurautan sinne? Ajoa la ja su.



Jos Kabulissa tai lähialueilla tulossa jotain yhteisajelua niin täältä myös löytyy kiinnostusta. 
Muihinkin porukkalenkkeihin saatan uskaltautua kunhan uuteen pyörään aletaan tottua.  (Selittelyn makua)  :Hymy: 

Eikait tässä muu auta kun lähteä jatkamaan harjoitusta.

----------


## marmar

> Jos Kabulissa tai lähialueilla tulossa jotain yhteisajelua niin täältä myös löytyy kiinnostusta. 
> Muihinkin porukkalenkkeihin saatan uskaltautua kunhan uuteen pyörään aletaan tottua.  (Selittelyn makua)



Porukkalenkkeily kannattaa aloittaa torstailenkeiltä heti. Pääsee rauhassa rutinoitumaan letka-ajoon ja sitä kautta on kabulin ajeluissa mukavampaa. Siellä on kuitenkin yleensä torstailenkkejä kovempi vauhti.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Olen kerran ajanut Maitin kanssa kallioilla sen verran, että tiedän hänen pärjäävän aivan mainiosti porukassa kuin porukassa. Nyttemmin on pyöräkin parantunut, joten tuskin vauhti on ainakaan laskenut.

----------


## bomba

Tuossa vähän viikonloppucyclojen fiiliksiä tännekin. Olihan mielettömän kivaa taas metsässä.

----------


## Quedo

> Tuossa vähän viikonloppucyclojen fiiliksiä tännekin.



Cyclocrossarit oli kuitenkin jätetty kotiin?  :Vink: 

--sami

----------


## bomba

> Cyclocrossarit oli kuitenkin jätetty kotiin?



Sunnuntaicyclo on mielentila, ei väline.

 :Vink:

----------


## Quedo

> Sunnuntaicyclo on mielentila, ei väline.



ok, pari kertaa tuumannut joskos cyclolla tulisi käymään mutta  tuollaiset vesistön ylitykset kapeilla renkailla voisi olla hieman  haastavia  :Hymy: 

--sami

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Jos joku vielä kaipaa legendaarisen kuusenoksan vastaisku -säikeen löpinöitä, niin vielä on mahdollista latailla talteen. Dnaininternet lopettaa kotisivujen tarjoamisen, joten sinne menee läjä muutakin mtb-kamaa (kuten kuvarastikuvia) bittien taivaaseen lähiaikoina.  :Irvistys:

----------


## marmar

> ok, pari kertaa tuumannut joskos cyclolla tulisi käymään mutta  tuollaiset vesistön ylitykset kapeilla renkailla voisi olla hieman  haastavia 
> 
> --sami



Jos meinaat tuon lammen ylitystä, niin veikkaan kyllä pohjasta löytyneen jostain kohtaa routaa. Sen verran pehmoista oli tuon lätäkön muta kesän kuivimpaan vedettömään aikaankin, että rohkenen epäillä moisen ylityksen onnistumista millään pyörällä jos pohja olisi täysin sula. Saattaisi se pohja kantaa kapearenkaistakin, rohkea voisi ainakin kokeilla  :Vink: 

Tuota tuulenkaatokuvaa kattelessa tuli mielen kävelylenkki koiran kanssa samoilla poluilla. Kuvassa näkyvän tai sitä vastaavan tuulenkaadon ali kömpiessä kävi mielessä, että olispa itselläkin yhtä helppoa noiden tuulenkaatojen ylittäminen, kuin muutaman vuoden ikäisellä kultaisella noutajalla. loikki niin kevyesti yli ettei tuulenkaadot haitannut menoa yhtään. Jostain syystä ei halunnut alittaa, vaikka olis vionut kävellä helposti ali. Ehkä yli hyppiminen oli hauskempaa.

----------


## marmar

> Olen kerran ajanut Maitin kanssa kallioilla sen verran, että tiedän hänen pärjäävän aivan mainiosti porukassa kuin porukassa. Nyttemmin on pyöräkin parantunut, joten tuskin vauhti on ainakaan laskenut.



No siinä tapauksessa on varmasti turha arastella porukkalenkeille uskaltautumista. Itse ajelin Kona koeajopäiville useita pyöriä ja otin jokaisen pyörän kierrosajat sportstrackerillä ylös. Kyllä aika vs pyörän ominaisuudet meni suoraan käsi kädessä. Paremmalla pyörällä meni poikkeuksetta kierros nopeammin, vaikka se saattoi tuntua hitaammalta. Tuo fiiliis uuden ja oudon hitaudesta johtui siitä, että alla oli outo pyörä, jonka mahdollisuuksia ei uskaltanut ulosmitata. Ei se parempi fillari datoista tarkasteltuna silti ollut missään tilanteessa tuttua vanhaa pyörää hitaampi, mutta siihen tottumisen jälkeen se olisi voinut olla vielä nopeampi.

----------


## Matti H

> Jos meinaat tuon lammen ylitystä, niin veikkaan kyllä pohjasta löytyneen jostain kohtaa routaa. Sen verran pehmoista oli tuon lätäkön muta kesän kuivimpaan vedettömään aikaankin, että rohkenen epäillä moisen ylityksen onnistumista millään pyörällä jos pohja olisi täysin sula. Saattaisi se pohja kantaa kapearenkaistakin, rohkea voisi ainakin kokeilla



Määkin epäilin.  :Leveä hymy: 

Ihan tiedoksi, rossari vasta kulkeekin hyvin vedessä kun kapeista renkaista on vähemmän vastusta.

En mä kyllä käsitä, mitä vitun väliä sillä on, onko se pyörä nopea vai ei. Torstailenkeillä pärjää huonokuntonen vaikka sinkularossarilla. Hauskaa on tarkoitus pitää. Kisoja järjestetään, jos kiinnostaa hampaat irvessä vetäminen.

Ainoo tilanne, missä on kaivannut nopeaa kalustoa, on Turun kierto, jonka vauhti ei ole kelvannut kaikille. Siksi täytyy reenata, että voin vetää sellaisen vaativimmillekin kelpaavana.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Ainoo tilanne, missä on kaivannut nopeaa kalustoa, on Turun kierto, jonka vauhti ei ole kelvannut kaikille. Siksi täytyy reenata, että voin vetää sellaisen vaativimmillekin kelpaavana.



90 % on tyytynyt osamatkaan, joten aika paljon pitäisi vielä vauhtia lisätä , että useampi viihtyisi loppuun asti.

----------


## Cookie

> Tässä saattaa tulla vanhan toistoa, mutta laitetaan nyt lyhyt kooste vielä:
> 
> Openstreetmapista löytyy käytännössä merkittävä osa Itäisen Turun ja Kaarinan poluista. Ainoastaan alalemu ja kuusisto on käytännössä kokonaan kartoittamatta. Alalemun osaltakin Oruxmapsiin latauskelpoinen peruskartta sisältää polkuinfoa virallisen kartan puolelta.
> 
> Rekisteröitymällä pääsee karttaa editoimaan ja lisäämään polkuja. Editoritilassa näkee myös kaikkien muiden lataamat GPS-jäljet ja varsin tuoteen ja laadukkaan ilmakuvan. Tamperelaiset on paljon meitä edellä tässä polkukartoitushommassa. Heidän säikeestä saa kuitenkin hyviä vinkkejä miten kannatta edetä, jos haluaa edistää openstreetmapin kartoitustyötä. 
> 
> Paikkatietoikkunasta saa myös tulosteita ulos. Ja kartat säiettäkin kannatta lueskella, jos kartan mukaan suunnistus kiinnostaa
> 
> Olishan se hienoa, jos joskus saataisiin aikaan koko suomen kattava polkukartastasto, jossa olisi luokitukset ja kaikki.



Olen aika uusi näissä kartta- ja karttapolkuhommissa. Openstreetmap-sovellus näyttää aika hyvältä ainakin PC:n ruudulta. Tulostaminen ei taida onnistua? Onko tälle Iphone sovellusta ja ja jos on niin toimiiko se hyvin. Appstoresta haettuna jotain oli tarjolla, mutta pitää varmistaa täältä, että hommassa on järkeä. Garmin-vempaimet toimivat ilmeisesti näiden karttojen kanssa, mutta sellaista ei ainakaan vielä ole hankittuna. Tähän saakka olen pärjännyt maantiellä Endomondolla ja lukemalla liikennemerkkejä ja -opasteita. Metsässä näkyy vähemmän noita opasteita  :Leveä hymy:  joten jonkinlainen suunnistusapu lienee jatkossa tarpeellinen.

Eilen kävin illalla Lausteen itäpuolisessa metsässä ja onnistuin hyvin eksymään jopa tutuilla poluilla. Pimeä, kapea valokeila, hikiset ajolasit ja yleispuhkuminen auttoivat hyvin eksymisessä. Hyvä Appsi olisi ollut poikaa...

----------


## zblues

> Olen aika uusi näissä kartta- ja karttapolkuhommissa. Openstreetmap-sovellus näyttää aika hyvältä ainakin PC:n ruudulta. Tulostaminen ei taida onnistua? Onko tälle Iphone sovellusta ja ja jos on niin toimiiko se hyvin. Appstoresta haettuna jotain oli tarjolla, mutta pitää varmistaa täältä, että hommassa on järkeä. Garmin-vempaimet toimivat ilmeisesti näiden karttojen kanssa, mutta sellaista ei ainakaan vielä ole hankittuna.



Itse olen kanssa harkinnut noita Garminin käsilaitteita maastohommiin, mutta vielä ovat kaupan hyllyssä. Itse latasin iPhoneen Jahtikartta -nimisen ilmaisaplikaation, joka on omaan tarpeeseen ollut hyvä. Tuosta ei taida saada mitään trackiä ulos, mutta helpottaa korvessa liikkumista ja navigointia, jos paperikartat ei miellytä. Tämä softa on parin metsästystä harrastavan kaverin suosiossa.
Sillä pääsee tuohon maastokartta tasolle hyvin. Ainoa, no kun en ole pelannut muiden laitteiden kanssa, on tietenkin akun kestävyys jos haluaa tuntitolkulla ajaa kartta päällä. Lisäakku, esim Mophie Juice tms voi olla hyvä hankinta. Tosin tämä ei varmaan ole suositeltavaa.

Softa piirtää myös jäljen mistä olet tullut, joten eksyessä sysipimeässä löytää takaisin, jos muuten oma navigointi sakkaa. Toki jos yhteys korvessa katkeaa niin signaalin palautuessa se piirtää suoran viivan näiden kahden pisteen välille. 
Mutta edelleen tuokin on vain apulaite navigointiin. En itse ainakaan tykkää ajaa edes autolla GPS päällä. Miehillä kun on tuo kolmeulotteinen hahmottaminen tutkitusti parempi niin käytetään sitä ensisijaisesti.  :Hymy: 
En tiedä vastaukseni järkevyydestä kysymykseesi, mutta kokeile tuota jos ei ollut tuttu. Toki jos jollain on vinkata jotain muuta sovellusta niin kuulen palautteen.

----------


## Cookie

> Itse olen kanssa harkinnut noita Garminin käsilaitteita maastohommiin, mutta vielä ovat kaupan hyllyssä. Itse latasin iPhoneen Jahtikartta -nimisen ilmaisaplikaation, joka on omaan tarpeeseen ollut hyvä. Tuosta ei taida saada mitään trackiä ulos, mutta helpottaa korvessa liikkumista ja navigointia, jos paperikartat ei miellytä. Tämä softa on parin metsästystä harrastavan kaverin suosiossa.
> Sillä pääsee tuohon maastokartta tasolle hyvin. Ainoa, no kun en ole pelannut muiden laitteiden kanssa, on tietenkin akun kestävyys jos haluaa tuntitolkulla ajaa kartta päällä. Lisäakku, esim Mophie Juice tms voi olla hyvä hankinta. Tosin tämä ei varmaan ole suositeltavaa.
> 
> Softa piirtää myös jäljen mistä olet tullut, joten eksyessä sysipimeässä löytää takaisin, jos muuten oma navigointi sakkaa. Toki jos yhteys korvessa katkeaa niin signaalin palautuessa se piirtää suoran viivan näiden kahden pisteen välille. 
> Mutta edelleen tuokin on vain apulaite navigointiin. En itse ainakaan tykkää ajaa edes autolla GPS päällä. Miehillä kun on tuo kolmeulotteinen hahmottaminen tutkitusti parempi niin käytetään sitä ensisijaisesti. 
> En tiedä vastaukseni järkevyydestä kysymykseesi, mutta kokeile tuota jos ei ollut tuttu. Toki jos jollain on vinkata jotain muuta sovellusta niin kuulen palautteen.



Kiitoksia vinkistä. Appsi on ladattuna ja näyttää toimivan. Esiarviona tuntuu asialliselta ja tämän kanssa ei varmasti kotimaisemissa pääse eksymään lopullisesti. Näyttipä softa pari muutakin käyttäjää lähialueella (sininen piste). Tällä mennään huomenna Littoistenjärvi ympäri ja siitä sitten Lausteen mettiin (kuntovaraus uuden vuoden johdosta). Kun nuo polut on löydetty, niin tieto siirtyy sitten selkäytimeen ja sieltä sitten kolmiuloitteisella hahmottamisella käyttöön ja syrjäyttävät kartat.

----------


## MTB 50+

Kyllä kartta  pitää pääosin olla omassa  muistissa. Kompassi ja  paperikartta auttavat sitten tarvittaessa.
Maastossa liikkumisen yksi iso  viehätys on juuri suunnistaminen ja maaston opetteleminen.

GPS:llä ei koskaan opi hahmottamaan maastoa  kunnolla.

Ei näihin lähipusikoihin voi oikeasti eksyä.  Littoisten maastoissakaan ei koskaan ole  muutamaa  sataa metriä enempää metsää.

Näin siis  minusta ja toista  mieltä  saa vapaasti olla.

----------


## Matti H

> Näin siis  minusta



+ 1

----------


## zblues

> ... Kun nuo polut on löydetty, niin tieto siirtyy sitten selkäytimeen ja sieltä sitten kolmiuloitteisella hahmottamisella käyttöön ja syrjäyttävät kartat.



Kyllä. Maastossa eksyminen on mukavaa. Kadotuksessa auttaa repusta löytyvät eväät. Paniikissa kartat ja GPS.

----------


## Cookie

> Kyllä kartta  pitää pääosin olla omassa  muistissa. Kompassi ja  paperikartta auttavat sitten tarvittaessa.
> Maastossa liikkumisen yksi iso  viehätys on juuri suunnistaminen ja maaston opetteleminen.
> 
> GPS:llä ei koskaan opi hahmottamaan maastoa  kunnolla.
> 
> Ei näihin lähipusikoihin voi oikeasti eksyä.  Littoisten maastoissakaan ei koskaan ole  muutamaa  sataa metriä enempää metsää.
> 
> Näin siis  minusta ja toista  mieltä  saa vapaasti olla.



Ei tästä voi olla eri mieltä  :Leveä hymy:  Kyse on vain muistiin keräämisestä ja pienestä optimoinnista polkujen suhteen. Todellista eksymistä ei kotikulmilla helposti tapahdu, vaikka aikoinaan Pitäjämäen? liikenneympyrään joku eksyikin 60-luvulla...

----------


## marmar

> Kyllä kartta  pitää pääosin olla omassa  muistissa. Kompassi ja  paperikartta auttavat sitten tarvittaessa.
> Maastossa liikkumisen yksi iso  viehätys on juuri suunnistaminen ja maaston opetteleminen.
> 
> GPS:llä ei koskaan opi hahmottamaan maastoa  kunnolla.
> 
> Ei näihin lähipusikoihin voi oikeasti eksyä.  Littoisten maastoissakaan ei koskaan ole  muutamaa  sataa metriä enempää metsää.



Ei kai näihin kaupukimettiin voi eksyä. siitä varmaan kaikki on samaa mieltä.

GPS on kätevimmilään jälkikäteen viivoja seuratessa ja paperikartta etukäteen reittejä hahmottaessa.  Mutta täytyy kyllä tunnustaa että lähde, josta Artzi kysyi kuvarastitopiikissa, löytyi helpoiten GPS:n avulla. Olis tuon varmaan vartin hakemisella ilman GPS:ääkin löytänyt, mutta motivaatio vaan loppui kesken. Pois tulin kyllä ilman GPS:n apua.

Vesisateessa ilman silmälaseja (huurtumisen ja märkyyden takia puolisokeana), puolioudossa pilkkopimeässä ja märässä metsässä isojen tuulenkaatojen tukkimilla poluilla suuntavaisto katoaa yllättävän helposti.

----------


## MTB 50+

> Ei tästä voi olla eri mieltä  Kyse on vain muistiin keräämisestä ja pienestä optimoinnista polkujen suhteen. Todellista eksymistä ei kotikulmilla helposti tapahdu, vaikka aikoinaan Pitäjämäen? liikenneympyrään joku eksyikin 60-luvulla...



Eikö siitä tehty elokuvakin ?

Littoisten polkujen  oppimisen suurin hankaluus on niiden määrä. Polkua menee  muutaman metrin välein ristiin rastiin, sinne, tänne  ja takaisin.  Nyt tuulenkaadot sotkevat hiukan ajoreittejä.

Joku  vuosi sitten suunnittelin sellaista "kaikki Littoisten polut" lenkkiä, mutta se  jäi oman loukkaantumisen takia.  Sellaisen voisi nyt tehdä ja jollekulle  GPS piirtämään reittiä mukaan.
http://yle.fi/elavaarkisto/artikkeli...ml#media=46224

----------


## artzi

Mulla on, vaikka paljon kartoista ja gps:tä höpisenkin, homma niin että kotona laitan "aina" reitin tallennuksen päälle, matkalla katson sitä jos pitää uusi suunta löytää/eksyn talon pihoille jne. Kun näkee mistä on tullut, uuden suunnan ottaminen on paljon helpompaa. Varsinkin kun tulee niitä risteyksiä joissa lähtee polkuja viiteen eri suuntaan...

Jos (jos!) tallennetun reitin aina heti nimeäisi järkevästi, niistä olisi helppo jälkeenpäin katsella joskus kauan sitten käytyä paikkaa sillä silmällä. Yleensä ne jää oletuksena olevaan päivämäärä. xxx, joka ei paljoa auta. 

Openstreetmap (cycle) on nykyään varmaan kaikissa kännygps-ohjelmissa oletuksena asennettu, ja ne osaa jopa käyttää sitä offline-tilassa. Se on ihan kiva kaupungeissa, jos on löytynyt joku paikallinen innokas laittamaan polut sinne. Käyttökelvoton jos menee taajaman ulkopuolelle, siellä siinä ei näy edes tiet ja kadut. Tampereen projekti on hieno, mutta mitenkähän on kun tuota katsoo tavallinen satunnainen käyttäjä? 

Asiasta polkuun. Pääseekö tuolta hiiska-kellari-pyydysmäki osastolta nykyään sujuvasti? En muista juttuja sieltä vähään aikaan.

----------


## Matti H

> Asiasta polkuun. Pääseekö tuolta hiiska-kellari-pyydysmäki osastolta nykyään sujuvasti? En muista juttuja sieltä vähään aikaan.



Ajettu nuo polut muutamaan otteeseen syksyn aikana. Ihan viime ajan tietoa ei ole, tainnut viimeksi juosta läpi lokakuun lopulla mammuttivarustusta koeponnistaessa. Myrskyt ovat varmasti tuoneet tavaraa poluille.

----------


## Frank

Eräs torstailenkki eksyttiin Tammenmäellä kunnes hoksattiin että se louhikko jossa oltiin oli Tammen mäki. Tai se mitä siitä oli jäljellä

----------


## Juha Jokila

Pitäisikö Vajosuon kaljahiihto suorittaa polkemalla?

----------


## Matti H

Saattaa olla hiukan huanoa tässä alkuvuonna kun oon muilla mailla vierahilla.

----------


## hullukoira

Kuhiksen pitkokset ovat tässä syksyn mittaan alkaneet houkutella jo yli kriittisen rajan. Edellisen kerran olen siellä ajellut 2009 ja heti perään 2010 tai -11 oli Paarmabonanza.

Ajattelin tulevana viikonloppuna, todennäköisemmin sunnuntaina, pakata fillarin autoon ja suunnata pariksi, kolmeksi tai neljäksi tunniksi tuonne pitkospuiden luvattuun maahan. Jos ajelut ajoittaisi aamupäivään, niin ei tarvitsisi lappujen kanssa pelata ja illalla ehtisi vielä muihin puuhiin. Olisiko jollakulla kiinnostusta lähteä mukaan?

----------


## Juha Jokila

Sunnuntai on näillä näkymin ainoa päivä kun mulle ei sovi. 5 tuntia kannattanee varata koko lenkkiin ja jos taukoa mielii, niin se aika päälle. Pitkokset on paikoin huonossa kunnossa.

----------


## hullukoira

Jos lähdet oppaaksi, niin voidaan sopia lähtö lauantaiksikin.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Lauantai sopii hyvin. Varmaankin lähtö Rantapihalta auringon nousun aikaan. Mihin aikaan sitä mahtaa alkaa näkemään?

----------


## bomba

Mä ehdotan Kaljahiihdon lykkäämistä siihen, kun maassa on lunta. Tietty voidaan järjestää myös toinen Kalja-ajelu. Tai Kalja-suossa-lumikenkäily.

Jatkan ketjun tuhrimista kuvilla. Jos vaikka joku muukin innostuis masentavasta kelistä huolimatta ulos tekemään tyhmyyksiä. Tai vaikka siivoamaan myrskyjen jälkiä poluilta.

----------


## makkeli

Mää roudasin joskus tuohon noi kaksi putkea lisää, tarkoituksena oli silta tehdä, mutta mutaan ne upposivat. Ei siinä näköjään edes tarvita siltaa, kuvasta päätellen.  :Nolous:

----------


## bomba

> Mää roudasin joskus tuohon noi kaksi putkea lisää, tarkoituksena oli silta tehdä, mutta mutaan ne upposivat. Ei siinä näköjään edes tarvita siltaa, kuvasta päätellen.



Kyllä siinä tarvittais, putki on märkänä liukas  :Vink: 

 

Kylläpäs kuulosti kaksimieliseltä, hyh...

----------


## Cookie

> Kyllä siinä tarvittais, putki on märkänä liukas 
> 
> 
> 
> Kylläpäs kuulosti kaksimieliseltä, hyh...



Hienoja kuvia ja viimeisen kanssa loistavia. Mietin ennen viimeistä kuvaa, että tostako ojan ylistys onnistuu pohjankautta. Olisin itse taluttanut....

----------


## Juha Jokila

Jonkun pitäisi kääntää nuo putket poikittain kaikki yhteen pinoon. Vesi pääsee läpi niin kuin on yleensä tapana ja tod näk siitä olisi hyvä ajaa yli. Pitkähkö runko vaan putkeen sisälle ja kampeamaan... Kimpassa kääntyis ehkä vielä kivammin.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Onks toi rumpu asemoitu uusiksi? En muista nähneeni kenenkään edes yrittävän tuosta. Hyvä meininki!

----------


## Juha Jokila

Kuhankuonolle lauantaina - onko muita tulossa?

Klo 9.30 Rantapihasta varmaan olis hyvä lähteä. Evästauko Vajosuon laavulla.
http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...248755&lang=fi

----------


## TeKu

Hienoja kuvia  :Hymy: 
Mistä päin nuo on, kun ei näytä yhtään tutulta. Paitsi ehkä tuon ison lammikon ylityksen voisin veikata olevan jostain Ruskon hiekkakuoppien suunnalta, ehkä.

----------


## zblues

> Lauantai sopii hyvin. Varmaankin lähtö Rantapihalta auringon nousun aikaan. Mihin aikaan sitä mahtaa alkaa näkemään?



Harmi. Tähän ajoon en ehdi mukaan. Seuraan ketjuanne ja pakkaan auton seuraavaan reissuun.

----------


## Miklo

> Hienoja kuvia 
> Mistä päin nuo on, kun ei näytä yhtään tutulta. Paitsi ehkä tuon ison lammikon ylityksen voisin veikata olevan jostain Ruskon hiekkakuoppien suunnalta, ehkä.



Tuo lammikko on Maskun rivieralta , eikä itseasiassa ole lammikko vaan osa järveä, oli vesi tossa kohtaa matalalla ja toi mihin ajettiin oli pieni saari  :Hymy:  tuo ojan ylitys on Haunisten altaan takamaastosta, harvemmin ainakaan torstailenkeillä ollaan tuosta ajettu. Nuo betoniputket oli mielestäni kesällä vielä "ristissä" eli pääsi huomattavasti paremmin yli, joskaan ei silti ajamalla. En tiedä onko joku käynyt siirtelemässä..

----------


## hullukoira

> Kuhankuonolle lauantaina - onko muita tulossa?
> 
> Klo 9.30 Rantapihasta varmaan olis hyvä lähteä. Evästauko Vajosuon laavulla.
> http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...248755&lang=fi



Jep, 9:30 näkee jo varmasti ja Rantapiha on hyvä lähtöpaikka. Vielä jos kierretään myötäpäivään, niin loppumatkassa on enemmän oikaisumahdollisuuksia.

Jos joku on kyytiä vailla, niin ainakin yksi fillari kuskeinen mahtuu mun kyytiin Turku-Kaarina akselilta.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Ajokeli huomiselle on mitä parhain. Ei tarvi murehtia kastuuko hanskat. Ottaa vaan suosiolla repun täyteen kuivia vaihtohanskoja.
http://www.foreca.fi/Finland/Poytya/...tails/20140104

----------


## Matti H

Kyl niin kauheesti tekis mieli, mutta ei jouda.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Kai me tehdään huomenna nuotio Vajosuon Laavulle ja syödään jotain hyvää makkaraa tms.?

----------


## hullukoira

Ajattalin kyllä alunperin lyhyemmän kaavan retkeä, mutta askartelen vielä pienen voileivän laavutaukoa varten.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Kiitos hullukoiralle ajoseurasta. Kahdestaan ajettiin koko perusreitti Savojärvi-Vajosuo-Vahdon korpi-Pukkipalo-Savojärvi. Reitti oli tuulenkaatojen takia nyt tavallista hitaampi ajaa. Lyhyttä kaavaa noudatettin siten, että pidettiin vain pari leipätaukoa ja muuten mentiin rauhalisesti koko ajan. Sadetta ei aamulla ollut vielä lainkaan, mutta puolen päivän jälkeen tihutus ja hetkittäinen räntäsade alkoi. Onneksi normi softsell riitti juuri ja juuri, ettei mitään läpi kastumista ehtinyt tapahtua, eikä varahanskojakaan tarvittu. Ihan tyhjää ei korvessa ollut, vaan 5 seuruetta eri paikoissa tavattiin. Ajankäyttö optimoitiin tarkkaan, kun aamulla ei juurikaan aikaisemmin olisi nähnyt ajaa ja illallla 6 tunnin rypistyksen jälkeen oli jälleen erittäin hämärää. Mut semmosta se on kun hämärämiehet on liikkeellä.

----------


## hullukoira

Kiitos itsellesi seurasta ja reittiopastuksesta. Moni polku olisi tänään jäänyt ajamatta ilman opastustasi. Keli oli yllättävän hyvä sateisesta ennusteesta huolimatta ja tuulenkaatojakaan ei ollut liikaa. Ja mikäpä niitä on voittajana ylitellessä:



Niistä Haanja100 majoituspaketeista oli juttua täällä.

----------


## Matti H

Maanantaina ajetaan näillä näkymin nykymuotoisten sunnuntaicyclojen hautajaislenkki. Hongkong, kello 19. Pyörävalinta vapaa. Tossut saattavat kastua.

P.s. pieni varaus kurkussani piilevän kaktuksen äitymisestä kuolemantaudiksi
P.p.s. omat kynttilät mukaan

----------


## artzi

Ma taitaa olla hyvä päivä tehdä vuoden eka retki. Polun ja kelin suhteen oli toivelistaa, mutta se ei taida ihan toteutua...

----------


## TeKu

> Asiasta polkuun. Pääseekö tuolta hiiska-kellari-pyydysmäki osastolta nykyään sujuvasti? En muista juttuja sieltä vähään aikaan.



Tänään ajoin Kellarinmäen kautta ja se oli hyvässä kunnossa. Lähdin tästä kohdasta metsään ja ajoin sinne gsm?-mastolle. Mastolta lähdin polkua, joka käy junanradan kyljessä ja tulee metsästä pois tässä kohdassa. Koko matkalla oli kai kaksi tuulenkaatoa ja näistä ainakin toinen oli jo tapaninmyrksyn aikaansaannoksia, joten tuo on ihan kelvollinen ajella. Sportstracker tuntuu vähän bugittavan, joten en saa tarkempaa viivaa vielä näkyviin.

Tuorlan peikkometsää puolestaan kannattaa välttää. Kaarinan puoleisessa päädyssä oli kyltti "Myrskytuhoja - pääsy kielletty", mutta vanhana vastarannan kiiskenä lähdin kuitenkin katsomaan. Siinä tähtitornin takana oli ihan oikeasti puuta nurin aika tavalla.

----------


## Matti H

> Siinä tähtitornin takana oli ihan oikeasti puuta nurin aika tavalla.



Jahans, tuohan näyttää cyclopolulta.

----------


## hullukoira

> Maanantaina ajetaan näillä näkymin nykymuotoisten sunnuntaicyclojen hautajaislenkki. Hongkong, kello 19. Pyörävalinta vapaa. Tossut saattavat kastua.
> 
> P.s. pieni varaus kurkussani piilevän kaktuksen äitymisestä kuolemantaudiksi
> P.p.s. omat kynttilät mukaan



Polttakaa munkin puolesta yksi kynttilä, en pääse kuoppaamaan niitä.

----------


## greenman

Jos ei iske paha lomanloppumismasennus, niin tulen heittämään multia kuoppaan.

----------


## Matti H

Mutaa, vettä ja kurjuutta. Sanoinkuvaamattoman kaamea hakkuuaukea. Hieno lenkki hienossa seurassa. Jatkossa sunnuntailenkeillä asteen verran järjellisempää toimintaa.

----------


## OlliR

> ..sunnuntaicyclojen hautajaislenkki..



Kaikinpuolin asiallinen hautajaislenkki! Tunnelma ei ollut kovinkaan harras, pikemminkin pirteän märkä, pimeä ja mutainen. Kiitos ja kumarrus!

----------


## Juha Jokila

Mää kävin kanssa vapauttamassa kylmän pierun takarenkaasta tonne pimeälle kalliolle sunnuntaicyclojen muistoa kunnioittaen. Uutta suoleen sano ruattalainen ku kiekko uppos maaliin. Perkele!

----------


## Hääppönen

Oliko perinteiset sunnuntaicyclot tällaisia, vai muuttuvatko tähän suuntaan?

----------


## TeKu

> Oliko perinteiset sunnuntaicyclot tällaisia, vai muuttuvatko tähän suuntaan?



Käsittääkseni perinteisiin cycloihin verrattuna ainakin se ero, että tuossa videolla ajettiin jo olemassa olevia polkuja pitkin  :Hymy:

----------


## SuperD

> Oliko perinteiset sunnuntaicyclot tällaisia, vai muuttuvatko tähän suuntaan?



Tää oli kyllä hieno video, loistomeininki!  :Hymy:  Jos mun fillarissa lukisi noin monessa paikkaa ENVE tai King, niin arvaiskohan sitä pihalle viedäkään?

----------


## OlliR

En tiedä sohaisenko kepillä jäätä, mutta kysyn silti. Onko mahdollista saada mtb-turun naamakirjan sivut avoimiksi, onko se edes teknisesti mahdollista? Tarkoitan että me joilla ei ole tunnuksia nähtäisiin mitä siellä jupistaan?

----------


## bomba

Ihan hyvä kysymys. Minun puolestani se tottakai voisi olla ulkopuolisillekin avoin, kun keskustelusta (valitettavasti) iso osa käydään nykyisin siellä. Ei taida moinen muutos onnistua ainakaan rivijäseneltä, tai sit en vaan osaa. Ryhmä on tällä hetkellä kyllä Julkinen, mutta se on näköjään vain Facebook-julkinen, eli kuka vaan Facebookissa voi sitä katsella. Kukahan mahtaa olla ryhmän ylläpitäjä, pystyykö se tekemään tällaisen muutoksen?

----------


## bomba

Ketään voi pakottaa siihen paskaan sekaantumaan. Ja on aika ikävää, kun foorumi on nykyisin melko hiljainen kaikkien ollessa Facebookissa. Kannatan edelleen OlliR:n ehdotusta.

----------


## Lehisj

> Mitään jäitä oo, ei tarvi sohia, eikä poltellakaan. Mutta aatteen puolesta : ken Facebookiin haluaa, hän sinne liittyköön   (vaikka sitten nimimerkillä)



Taidat olla FB:n osakkeenomistaja, kun intressi sinne lliitymisen puolesta (pakosta) on noin kova.

Niin ja kannatan myös OlliR:n ehdotusta.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Todennäköisesti keskustelu siirtyy sinne, missä on eniten ääntä. Hieman harmillisena pidän tätä kehitystä, jossa porukka on hajonnut kahteen leiriin.

----------


## Ulla

Täällä saisi minunkin puolestani pölistä enemmän. Itse kurkkaan aina toiveikkaana että onko joku sanaseppo lausunut jotain kuolematonta Turun alueen polkuihin tai maastopyöräilyyn tai mihin vaan liittyvää, mikä ilostuttaisi päivääni. Harvemmin nykyään. Sen sijaan muilla osastoilla tietyt nimimerkit eivät petä nykyisinkään, joko tarkoituksella tai tahattomasti.  :Hymy:

----------


## JanneR

Villi veikkaus, ettei ole mahdollista Facen ryhmän avaaminen enempää. Ainakin aikaisemmin ainoastaan Paget olleet sellaisia jotka näkee ilman tunnuksia ja Groupin näkeminen edellyttänyt tunnuksia. Mikään pakko sinne ei ole liittyä, mutta kukaan ei myöskään estä sinne liittymistä. Sen voi tehdä vaikka ihan nimimerkillä ettei aiheuta itselleen niin hirviää stressiä. Jos sekin tuntuu pahalta, niin vetoan Sääntöön #5.

Kehitys nyt sattuu kehittymään, ja ehkä parin vuoden päästä aktiivisinta toimintaa onkin jossain toisessa palvelussa. Sillä välin voi joko laittaa tänne rakentavaa sisältöä ja sitä kautta pitää yllä aktiivisuutta tai sitten lopettaa "olen uniikki lumihiutale enkä tee Facebook-tunnareita" -harhat.

----------


## Matti H

On kyllä ikävää, että tämä palsta on hiljentynyt. Cyclot ovat pyrkineet raportoimaan täällä, samoin lenkkikutsuja ei ole faceen edes laitettu.

Faceen kuulumattomat nyt mitään hirveesti menetä. Kuumin puheenaihe viime aikoina on ollut, pitäisikö koiraihmiset tappaa.

Pitäkää shittiä yllä!

Meikä lähtee vuodeksi ajelemaan itärajalle. Siitäkään mitään hyvää seuraa.

----------


## bomba

Pitääksemme shittiä yllä, varmistetaan nyt saman tien, ovatko kaikki täällä tietoisia uudesta fat-bike.fi -sivustosta? Facen puolella tieto on levinnyt, mutta en muista olenko täällä nähnyt mainintaa. Kyseessä on ainakin toistaiseksi ihan turkulaisvoimin käyntiin lähtenyt, läskipyöriin keskittyvä sekä vähän muuhunkin pyöräilyyn ja outdooriin lipsahtava sivusto. Sisältöä lisäillään ja lopullinen olomuoto hakee vielä vähän itseään, riippuen ehkä siitäkin, innostuuko minkälaista porukkaa mukaan. Jos sivusto ei ole vielä tuttu, käykää tsekkaamassa. Blogeista löytyy tuttuja kirjoittajia. Ja runsaasti kuvia. Näin alkuun tarinaa on ehditty iskeä ainakin lenkkeilystä, speksaamisesta, pyöräretkeilystä ja vanteiden keventelystä.

http://fat-bike.fi

----------


## Ulla

Minne itärajalle Matti menee?

----------


## hullukoira

Koirapyöräilystä susipyöräilyyn?

----------


## marmar

> Mitään jäitä oo, ei tarvi sohia, eikä poltellakaan. Mutta aatteen puolesta : ken Facebookiin haluaa, hän sinne liittyköön   (vaikka sitten nimimerkillä)




Ei mulla periaatteessa ole mitään Facebookkia vastaan tai puolesta, mutta ei vaan huvita perustaa taas yhtä tiliä lisää. 

Jos nuo sivut sais avoimeksi, niin olisihan se kanatettava juttu. Taisi Facebook vaan rajoittaa sitäkin mahdollisuutta. Mutta ehkä tuokin "ongelma" ratkeaa ihan itsekseen.

Joo joskus kauan sitten tein jollain nimellä tilin että pääsin lukemaan sivuja. En vaan muista minkä. Jos vaikka joskus muistaisinkin nimen (se tais olla sillä hetkellä suomen yleisin etunimi+suomen yleisin sukunimi), niin en varmasti muista salsanaa ja vielä vähemmän sitä tilapäistä sähköpostiosoitetta, jota käytin nimimerkin rekisteröimiseen. Sinne meni bittiavaruuteen sekin rekisteröinti, sähköpostiosoitteet jne. vai liekö vielä jossain jonain haammuna? Uutta en ole jaksanut tehdä, kun luultavsti hukkaisin sen tiedon kuitenkin. 

Joten käytännössä bongaan täältä lenkit (tai ilmoittelen omistani täällä, ehkä tulevaisuudessa) tai sitten ajelen yksikseni. Ja vaikkei lenkkejä mistään bongaisikaan, niin ainahan voi mennä torstailenkille  :Hymy:

----------


## Matti H

Miksi tyytyä tylsään nimeen, kun voisi rekisteröityä vaikka Pentti Aniksena?

----------


## marmar

> Miksi tyytyä tylsään nimeen, kun voisi rekisteröityä vaikka Pentti Aniksena?



Oli mulla jokus mielestäni joku hauska yrityskin, mutta ei se ehtinyt olla kuin muutaman tunnin aktiivisena. Narahti aika nopsaan jossain  filtterissä ja tili suljettiin, sekä alettiin kyselemään että onkohan tuo nyt ihan oikeasti sun nimi. Joten laiska kun olen, niin päädyin johonkin tylsään ja idioottivarmasti filtterit läpäisevään...

----------


## Matti H

> Oli mulla jokus mielestäni joku hauska yrityskin, mutta ei se ehtinyt olla kuin muutaman tunnin aktiivisena. Narahti aika nopsaan jossain  filtterissä ja tili suljettiin, sekä alettiin kyselemään että onkohan tuo nyt ihan oikeasti sun nimi. Joten laiska kun olen, niin päädyin johonkin tylsään ja idioottivarmasti filtterit läpäisevään...



No tätäpä pitää oikein kokeilla.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Vispe

Mikäli tahtoo facebookissa ilmoille heitettävien viestien näkyvän julkisesti kaikille, myäs rekisteröimättömille, tarvitsee avoimen sivun (Facebook pages). Facebook ryhmää ei taida saada millään täysin julkiseksi/avoimeksi. 

Joten tuosta https://www.facebook.com/pages/create/ sivu pystyyn ja kutsu "vanhassa" ryhmässä oleville siirtymisestä tykkäämään uudesta sivusta. Sivut ja ryhmät eivät toimi käyttäjien kannalta aivan samalla tavoin (ryhmässä jäseniä, sivulla tykkääjiä etc.), mutta sivun saa näkymään koko universumille  :Leveä hymy:  Ja saa sieltä ylläpitäjät kaikenlaista statistiikkaa kävijöistäkin.

----------


## Matti H

Aivan, meilläkin oli tällainen, joka näkyi kaikille: https://www.facebook.com/Kuntokoira

----------


## TeKu

Facebookkia kritisoidaan ja kartetaan periaatteella _"Minä en halua, että muut tietää mitä teen / mitä syön / missä olen"_. Facebookissa on se hyvä puoli, että se ei kuitenkaan pakota tekemään yhtä ainuttakaan päivitystä ja omat tietonsa voi salata käsittääkseni aika pirun hyvin. Sinne ei tarvitse lisätä kuvia, omia tietoja, omia tilapäivityksiä, mutta jos lisää, niin voi rajoittaa että ne eivät näy tietyille kavereille tai että ne näkyvät vaikka vain yhdelle kaverille.
Facebookin chattitoiminto on myös pirun kätevä yhteydenpitoväline, jonka avulla voi lähettää tekstin sijaan kaverille esim. kuvia, linkkejä tai ihan mitä itse tykkää. Nykyisten datayhteyksien ansiosta ne facebook-viestit tulevat helposti myös kännykkään ihan kuin tekstiviestit "ennen vanhaan."

FB on itselleni ainakin paljon muutakin kuin päivitysten tekoa tai kavereiden kuulumisten seuraamista. Yritykset hyödyntävät nykyään Facebookia erittäin aktiivisesti, joten myös itseä kiinnostavien uutisten saaminen reaaliaikaisena, on huomattavasti helpompaa kuin seuraamalla kaikkien näiden kiinnostavien yritysten kotisivuja.
Ja onhan se elintärkeää lukea, että kaksi viikkoa sitten Tuupovaaran maalaiskunnassa on kääpiökani karannut. Osaa sitten itse katsella tätä lähiympäristöä sillä silmällä, jos vaikka pupu löytyisi.

Tämä oli puolueeton oma näkemys facebookin hyvistä puolista, mutta ymmärrän silti, jos joku ei FB:hen halua liittyä. Kyllähän meiltä jokaiselta löytyy varmasti jotain periaatteita, joista pyritään pitämään kiinni. Myös itseltäni  :Hymy:

----------


## OlliR

Viestini tarkoituksena ei ollut todellakaan vastakkainasettelu facen ja foorumin välille, vaan löytää yhteinen sävel, jotta kukaan ei tuntisi olevansa ulkopuolinen. Tämän päivän aikana on tullut ketjuun paskanjauhantaa kiitettävä määrä, hienoo! 

Niin ja olen minä ollut joskus naamakirjassa, mutta koska en tykkää olla kenenkään kaveri  :Hymy:  niin lähdin sieltä lipettiin jo muutama vuosi sitten. Nyt olen vakoillut siellä olevia kirjoituksia vaimon tilin kautta, pyytänyt häntä välillä näyttämään mistä keskustellaan.

----------


## Matti H

Kadonneiden kääpiökanien lisäksi facebookista voi myös lukea TeKun katkaiseen takasvingin.

----------


## marmar

> No tätäpä pitää oikein kokeilla.



Tuosta on aikaa ainakin pari vuotta. En tiedä jaksavatko enää filtteröidä. Mun yrityksessä oli varmaan se perusmoka, että kumpikaan etu eikä sukunimi ei muistuttanut minkään kielen mitään nimeä. Lisäksi sanat löytyi sanakirjasta, eli harvinaisen helppo tapaus filtterille ja etenkin mahdolliselle ihmiselle, joka lukee kenties filtterin tuotoksia. Periaattena oli, että kukaan ihminen ei voi vahingossa luulla mua aidoksi henkilöksi. En halunnut esiintyä väärällä nimellä ihmisenä, joka voisi olla olemassa. Samasta syystä tilin luonti jäi pelkkään yhteen selauskertaan ja unohdukseen.

Oikeastaan se suurin syy miksi tuo väärällä nimellä tilin luonti ja ei oikein huvita on facebookin omassa oikeus ja vastuulausekkeessa. 

4. *Rekisteröinti ja käyttäjätilin turvallisuus

Jossa sanotaan mm. seuraavaa:






Facebook-käyttäjät luovuttavat käyttöömme oikeat nimensä ja tietonsa, ja tarvitsemme sinun apuasi tämän käytännön säilyttämisessä. Tässä on esimerkkejä toimista, joihin voit sitoutua rekisteröitymisen ja käyttäjätilisi turvallisuuden säilyttämisen osalta:
			
		


*



> 1. Et anna Facebookiin valheellisia henkilötietoja
> 2. Et luo useampaa kuin yhtä henkilökohtaista käyttäjätiliä.
> 7. Varmistat, että yhteystietosi ovat oikeita ja ajantasaisia.



Vähintään kaikkia noita kohtia pitäisi rikkoa jos loisin taas uuden keksityn tunnarin. 
Toisaalta kai sitä kolmannekin kerran voisi sääntöjä rikkoa, jos olen niitä jo 2 kertaa rikkonut ja ekalla kerralla narahtanutkin :Sekaisin: 

Mun tän hetken ajatus kuitekin on, että parannan tapani ja pitäkööt tunkkinsa.

Googlella vastaavaa rajoitusta ei ole. Google+ tunnarit kyllä filtteröidään, mutta vastausviestissä oli kohteliaasti jotain tännepäin, että että nimesi ei ole selvästikkään oikea, Kunnioitamme yksityisyyttäsi ja sinun ei tarvitse kertoa meille oikeaa nimeä tai tietoja itsestäsi, mutta google+ palveluja emme voi valitettavasti antaa käyttöösi plaa plaa ...

Mutta tiedostonjaot, dokumentit sun muut toimii hienosti anonyyminäkin.

Tästä tulikin mieleen ihan reitteihin liittyvä. Voisin ehkä alkaa pitämään tiedostonjakoa, jossa voitaisiin jakaa gpx reittiviivoja lenkeistä. MTB-Turun sivujen ylläpitäjä voisi latailla niitä sitten joskus kun jaksaa MTB-turun sivuille, jossa olisi avoin reittipankki satunnaisille vierailijoille. Siis valmiita gpx tiedostoja erimittaisista lenkeistä, joita voisi katsella ja haluttaessa vaikka ladata kännyyn. Ei siis mitään polkuverkostoa, vaan mitä tahansa lenkkiä, jonka jälkeen on fiilis, että tämän voisi ajaa toistekkin. Joku tunnin minimimitta voisi olla paikallaan. Saako idea kannatusta, vai onko kuolleena syntynyt ajatus?

----------


## Ulla

> Kyllähän meiltä jokaiselta löytyy varmasti jotain periaatteita, joista pyritään pitämään kiinni. Myös itseltäni



Jep, sain kutsun juhliin, jotka pidetään Ruissalossa. Mutta koska se on Kielletty Metsä, ja minä maastopyöräilijänä en ole sinne tervetullut, niin se niistä juhlista. Minulla on periaatteeni. 



No oli mulla muitakin syitä.

----------


## Matti H

> Mutta tiedostonjaot, dokumentit sun muut toimii hienosti anonyyminäkin.



Mää en tosta anonyymiudesta välitä. Tarttee tehä ja sanoa vaan sellaisia asioita, mitä voi omalla nimellä allekirjoittaa.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Ei kai tätä maailman etenemistä pysty pysäyttämään. Joskus kehitys tuo takapakkia jossain toisella osa-alueella eikä sitä oikein pysty välttämään. Toki voi pidättäytyä tutusssa ja turvallisessa - olkoon sitten vaikka ilman sipulia, televisiota tai älypuhelinta. Kai se on silloin ihan oma valinta eikä sille voi mitään ettei radiosta näy kuvaa, eikä sipuliton ruoka maistu samalta kun kaverin sipuloitu annos tai ettei lankapuhelimeen saa näppärästi sääennustetta ja karttapalveluita. Tiedän aika monta ihmistä jotka ovat vastentahtoisesti liittyneet facebookiin, kun esim. omista tai lasten harrastuksista tiedotetaan kattavimmin ja/tai nopeiten facebookissa. Ovat silti jotenkin pystyneet jatkamaan elämäänsä facebookiin kuuluessaan. Jos keskustelu siirtyy täältä facebookkiin, niin osa porukkaa ilmeisesti kokee että se on jossain mielessä toimivampi ympäristö keskustelulle. Tässä voisi varmasti luetella muutamia etuja joita facebook tarjoaa foorumiin nähden, mutten usko että sillä olisi juurikaan merkitystä ihmisten päätöksiin.

Itsekin olin pitkään facebookin vastustajien rintamassa. En oikein silti tiedä mikä se valtaisa voima on joka estää liittymästä. Lähinnähän se on kai periaate, mutta kaipa siihen liittyy myös näkemyksiä tietoturvaan ja yksilöllisyyteen liittyen. Olen JanneR:n kanssa samassa käsityksessä siitä, että facebookin ryhmää ei kai pysty avaamaan enää tuon enempää. Että se siitä sitten. Sivuksi sitä ei ole mielestäni syytä muuttaa - mennään vain ojasta allikkoon. Facebookia me tuskin pystymme muuttamaan avoimemmaksi, joten ainoa tapa nähdä siellä oleva keskustelu on valitettavasti se liittyminen. Tai sitten se toisten tunnuksilla kuikuileminen, jos se tuntuu jotenkin fiksummalta. Jos nyt joku oikeasti miettii sitä kummitusta johon facebookissa törmää tai että ei ole riittävän sosiaalinen astuakseen alttarille, niin voin kertoa ettei facebookissa ole pakko kertoa omia asioitaan muille, ei ole pakko hyväksyä ketään kaverikseen, ei ole pakko tykätä mistään julkaisuista, ei ole pakko liittyä mihinkään ryhmiin... Korkeintaan saa jonkun vihamiehen kun ei suostu kaveriksi, mutta niitä vihamiehiähän nyt riittää muutenkin. Rekisteröityy vaan sinne facebookkiin ja katsoo kenenkään tietämättä mitä sinne MTB-Turun ryhmään kirjoitellaan. Aika uskomattoman yksinkertaista. Eikä tarvitse olla edes sosiaalinen. Oman nimen kertominenkin voi olla puhdistavaa - tai ainakin itse koen mukavammaksi tuolla porukkalenkeilläkin jos voi ihmisiä kutsua mieluummin jonkun sortin nimillä eikä vain epämääräisillä nickeillä. Maailma olisi paljon parempi ilman anonymiteettiä. Mutta se facebook. Eihän siellä aidan toisella puolella ole kovinkaan paljon vihreämpää vaikka asiat aina naapurissa paremmin tuntuisivat olevankin. Ei sitä juttua sielläkään tulvaksi asti ole.

Ei mulla mitään pyöräilyaiheista uutisoitavaa ole. Ei tänne eikä facebookiin. Ihmekös se kun ei ole tullut edes ajettua. Eikä tuo keli tuolla ulkona paranna asiaa. Jäänyt muutamia päiviä välillä foorumi vilkaisemattakin. Kukkasia kaikille ja hyvää uutta vuotta.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Mää valmistauduin tänään Vajosuon kaljahiihtoon hankkimalla untuvahousut partiokaupan outletista puoleen hintaan. Nyt ei perse huurru vaikka jois viikon kaljaa samoilla sijoilla. Facebookkikikn jäätyy ennenmmin. ...tais mennä taas överiksi. +5 ja sataa vettä köh... rapula ei tuu ko juo joka ilta.

----------


## Matti H

Sanovat että tarttis krapulan välttämiseksi juoda ne päivätkin välissä? Vettä ei parane juoda ollenkaan, se vasta sylettää.

Perkele kun itävaltalaiset pakkashousut vaatii oman ahkion verran tilaa. Nyt sitä lunta vaan niin pääsee suksille. 

Olen jo liimaillu tarrojakin vanhoihin sivakoihin. Kärkkäiset jää ostamatta kun köyhä opiskelija ja silleen. Onneksi on kesältä magneettimedia auton takapaksissa. Siinä kerrotaan ettei oo ilmastonmuutosta?

Jawohl, katkase.

----------


## polkuja

Hyvähän täältä puskista on huudella nimimerkin suojista  :Vink:  (se kai foorumeiden idea osin onkin?). Muuten toi ^ Akin teksti oli hyvä, peukku.

 Mutta sitten kun FB on tullut tutuksi, niin voi siirtyä Twitteriin, sieltä löytyy myös tunnettuja paikallisia aktiiveja, ainakin @tonilund ja @PeterNylynd. Jos FB:n idea olla omalla naamalla ja nimellä, mutta säädellä kuka näkee, niin Twitterissä ideana, että kaikki julkista ja avointa, mitä jakaa, hyvä niin. Onhan siellä Twitterissäkin tietysti monenmoista nimimerkkiä. Ja shittiä, mutta yhteen twiittiin ei sitä paljoa mahdu, vain 140 merkkiä, että täytyy tiivistää...

Ja riittäähän näitä some-palveluita, mihin sisältöä voi suoltaa, Instagram, Google+ jamitänäitänyton.

Pyöräilyaihetta sen verran, että en sitten polkemaan lähtenyt aamulenkkiä töihin, tyydyin julkisiin.

Niin ja teflonia pintaan, ei shitti tartu  :Hymy:

----------


## marmar

> Pyöräilyaihetta sen verran, että en sitten polkemaan lähtenyt aamulenkkiä töihin, tyydyin julkisiin.



En ole tainnut yli 20 vuoteen siviilielämässä astua jalallani julkiseen alle 50 km matkalla. Töissä tulee silloin tällöin taksia käytettyä. Olen paikallisbussiliikenteen kannalta surullinen elävä esimerkki siitä mitä huono asiakaspalvelu ja typerä liikennepolitiikka saa aikaiseksi. Kiukustuin nuorena sen aikaisiin sääntöihin Turun paikallisbussien Kaarinan rajapolitiikassa . Ajattelin, että pitäkää tunkkinne, ajoin läpi runsaslumisen ja kohtuu kireän pakkastalven fillarilla kouluun. 7400 km tuli mittariin sinä vuonna. Aidosti havahduin, että fillarilla pääsee, kelistä riippumatta. Tänääkin tuli vasttuulessa räntää päin naamaa niin paljon että piti otsalamppu sammutta että näkee eteensä, mutta ei haitannut. Nykyisin pelkkä ajatuskin julkisella menolla tuntuu etäisemmältä, kuin mennä kävellen 7 km töihin. Kävellen olen sentään monta kertaa mennyt ihan huvikseni ja reitti ei ole koskaan ollut suorin  :Hymy:  Ehkä jos olis kiire, kaikki omat ja lainattavat fillarit rikki ja perheen kaikki autot ajossa, niin sitten.

----------


## Matti H

> Kiukustuin nuorena sen aikaisiin sääntöihin Turun ja Kaarinan rajapolitiikassa.



On muuten käsittämätöntä, miten vaikeaa täältä on päästä bussilla Turkuun. Mullakin olisi tänään illlalla kokous Turussa, mutta kun täältä susirajalta kestää parhaassakin tapauksessa kolme varttia päästä kirkolle, en yksinkertaisesti ehdi. Niinpä sitten taksi tai oma auto. Ja kuppiinsylkijänä tuo jälkimmäinen.

Toista oli nuoruudessa, kun Matka-autot ja Förbom liikennöivät. Föpikkäkin olisi mennyt tuosta vierestä.

----------


## polkuja

Olen vähän kade tosta marmarin 7 km työmatkasta, kyllähän sen polkis ilolla ympäri vuoden, vaikka metsäs. Mutta kun itellä on 21 km/sivu ja bussipysäkit melkein vieressä molemmissa päissä, niin esim. tän aamun keli pisti valitsemaan bussin. Ja seutulippu on kätevä kun liikutaan Turussa ja naapurikunnissa.

Matin nuoruusmuisteloihin jatkoa : ite nuoruudessa tosiaan tuli paljon kuljettua Föörbommilla Veitenmäen koululle ja Littoisten Puistonkulmalla talviliukkailla oli melkein aina yksi bussi ojassa.

----------


## Entropyyh

Itse myös skippasin työmatkapyöräilyn tänään(kin) vedoten väsymykseen ja mukamas kovaan sateeseen.
Autolla töihin ajellessani sitten harmitti, kun ei sitä vettä-räntää-lunta tullutkaan enää niin sakeasti kun viideltä herätessäni  :Irvistys: 
Hieman on ollut motivaatiot kateissa aamuisin näillä sadekeleillä, kun ei vaatekaapista mukamas löydy sopivaa pyöräilyvaatetta tuolle +20km aina tuuliselle työmatkalle. :P

----------


## marmar

> Olen vähän kade tosta marmarin 7 km työmatkasta, kyllähän sen polkis ilolla ympäri vuoden, vaikka metsäs.



Yli 20 vuotta samassa työpaikassa on antanut mahdollisuuden tehdä järjestelyjä riittävän lyhyen työmatkan suhteen. Tosin on tuo tainnut olla pisimmillään liki 100 km, onneksi valinnan voi tehdä päiväkohtaisesti.

----------


## TeKu

> Kiukustuin nuorena sen aikaisiin sääntöihin Turun paikallisbussien Kaarinan rajapolitiikassa.



Tämä toi taas yli kahdenkymmenen vuoden jälkeen mieleen oman koulumatkan Kesämäestä Peltolan ammattikouluun. Bussille piti kävellä ensin kilometri, tämän jälkeen hypättiin bussiin, joka ajoi suoraa 110-tietä kuusi kilometriä ja matka kesti muutaman minuutin. Tämän jälkeen käveltiin taas reilu puoli kilometriä pysäkiltä kouluun. Matka maksoi muistaakseni 9 markkaa, josta sai sitten jotain hyvitystä todennäköisesti.
Luokkakaveri hyppäsi Pansiosta bussin kyytiin, jonka pysäkille oli matkaa kotiovelta 100 metriä. Bussimatka kesti vajaan puolituntisen ja bussi tiputti matkustajat koulun portille. Matka maksoi kolme markkaa.
Näin meitä maalaisia taas jymäytettiin.

Förbomin bussit olivat legendaarisia. Matka kesti tosiaan vähintään sen puoli tuntia Kaarinasta Turkuun ja joihinkin vuoroihin kuului se mukava traditio, että puistonkulmaan pysähdyttiin vartiksi katsomaan, kun kukaan ei tule kyytiin.





> Jep, sain kutsun juhliin, jotka pidetään Ruissalossa. Mutta koska se on Kielletty Metsä, ja minä maastopyöräilijänä en ole sinne tervetullut, niin se niistä juhlista. Minulla on periaatteeni.



 :Leveä hymy: 





> Kadonneiden kääpiökanien lisäksi facebookista voi myös lukea TeKun katkaiseen takasvingin.



Lähipäivinä saa varmaan lukea katkenneista raajoista, koska olen testaillut, että miten tämä toinen pyöräni menee metsässä. Kauniisti sanottuna kyyti on hivenen kovaa ja jos haluaa vauhdin hidastuvan, niin kannattaa tähdätä riittävän paksuihin puihin. Nuo 80-luvulta peräisin olevat jarrupalat toimivat kyllä tehokkaana äänimerkin antajana, mutta pyörän nopeuteen niillä ei ole minkäänlaista merkitystä.

----------


## MTB 50+

> On muuten käsittämätöntä, miten vaikeaa täältä on päästä bussilla Turkuun....





Oman  nuoruuteni legendaarisia busseja olivat ne Oran ja Mäkisen bussit. Tasalta ja puolelta  meni  bussi vanhaa  tietä ja vartin yli sekä  varttia vaille uutta  tietä Puutorille, josta  lähtöajat  toiseen suuntaan olivat samat. Se oli aika helppoa  kyytiä käyttää ja taisi maksaa alle  markan suuntaansa.

Rvan kanssa  päätimme  joku  kesä sitten  tutkia, minne  ja  mitä kautta  tuo silloin tällöin Verkakaarta  liikkunut bussi  menee. Odottelimme  pysäkillä  tunnin tai  hiukan pidempään, hyppäsimme  bussiin ja ostimme  liput  päätepysäkille. Se  bussi ajeli  kaikki Kaarinan  pikkutiet  läpi ja  kun lopulta  noin tunnin matka-ajan jälkeen saavuimme  Kauppatorille, hyppäsimme pois kyydistä ja  meni Svarteen syömään. Bussi kuulemma  jatkoi siitä  vielä  Naantaliin. Kotiin pääsimme  nuorison auton kyydissä.  Tuon  kesäretken jälkeen en ole  yrittänyt näitä Littoisten busseja  käyttää.

Paitsi  kerran yritin tässä  kerran lukea  aikataulua  Verkakaarelta Turkuun. En saanut siitä mitään selvää ja kävelin kaupunkiin.

Aika  on ajanut  ohitseni ...

----------


## PePa

Jos joku nyt kuitenkin bussia sitten joskus haluaa käyttää niin Brahe-reittiopas on tässä Turun ympäristössä varsin näppärä palvelu.

Tässä esimerkkinä vaikkapa tuo MTB 50+ mainitsema Verkakaari - Kauppatori välin reitti. Eli laittaa lähtöpaikan ja määränpään... ja palvelu näyttää kartalla reitin kävely siirtymineen. Allekkain on sitten ajallisesti lähimmät vaihtoehdot, joista voi sitten valita oman kyytinsä vaikkapa kävelyn määrään perustuen.

Eipä tuo linja-auto näytä mitenkään erityisen nopeasti Littoisista torille heilahtavan.

t. Petri

----------


## Matti H

Näemmä jos nyt lähtisin kotoa, olisin nopeimmalla vaihtoehdolla Kauppatorilla kello 14.24

----------


## OlliR

Littoisissa asuttiin taannoin kolme vuotta ja silloin huomasin, että helpointa ja halvinta oli kävellä Varissuolle ja hypätä siellä bussin kyytiin. Aikataulusta ei saanut kukaan selvää ja oli vielä vaikeampaa hahmottaa, että kummalta puolelta tietä olisi pitänyt hypätä bussin kyytiin.

----------


## Matti H

> Lähipäivinä saa varmaan lukea katkenneista raajoista, koska olen testaillut, että miten tämä toinen pyöräni menee metsässä. Kauniisti sanottuna kyyti on hivenen kovaa ja jos haluaa vauhdin hidastuvan, niin kannattaa tähdätä riittävän paksuihin puihin. Nuo 80-luvulta peräisin olevat jarrupalat toimivat kyllä tehokkaana äänimerkin antajana, mutta pyörän nopeuteen niillä ei ole minkäänlaista merkitystä.



Tuo kuulostaa aivan cycloilulta!

----------


## PePa

Eipä se linja-auto kyllä itselläkään ole ensimmäinen tai kolmaskaan vaihtoehto. Jos en pahasti väärin muista, niin edellisestä kerrasta taitaa olla aikaa melkein 11 vuotta (Turun joukkoliikenteen bussissa).

----------


## Frank

Kun pysyy kotona, ei tarvitse miettiä bussiaikatauluja tai pyöränpesemisiä.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Nopeesti se keli muuttui oikein houkuttelevaksi ulkoiluun. Tosin suon jäätyminen ottaa silti useamman päivän.

----------


## Pave

Naamakirjan puolella näkyi läskilenkkikutsu klo 11 @ Impivaara, taidan tähdätä tuonne asiattomalla kalustolla...

----------


## bomba

Ei määritelmässä sanottu missä sen läskin pitää olla. Renkaat, vyötärö, whatever...  :Hymy:

----------


## greenman

Ei taida Pavella olla edes vyötäröllä...

----------


## peruspertti

Pave ottaa mukaan paksun lompakon  :Vink:

----------


## Ulla

No tänään Pave syö karjalanpaistia lenkin jälkeen, siinä on kai edes vähän läskiä?

----------


## greenman

Nahkapenkki on pop.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Nahkapenkki on pop.



Tyylikäs ja onneksi sulla oli tollanen setback tolppa, muuten olis jääny penkki törkeen eteen.
Joo on ne ollut pop jo jonkin aikaa, mutta onko se myös hyvä?

----------


## greenman

Yllättävän mukava, vaikkakin mun makuun ehkä turhan leveä. Ihan eri tavalla pehmeä kuin normaali pehmustettu. Sisäinen keventelijä saa tietty kouristuskohtauksia (+500 g!)

Tarkoitus käyttää seuraavassa projektisss, mutta piti päästä koeajamaan ensin.

----------


## jannevaro

Laitampa tänne kyselyä kun jäi vähän kaivelemaan... Maarian altaan lähellä ja lähellä hevostilaa, näytti lauantaina olevan metsästäjiä. Yksi ukko oranssissa takissa seisoi passissa ja ilmoitti meidän saapumisesta radiopuhelimeen. Autoja parkissa ihan pirusti. Metsästetäänkö tuolla oikeasti ihan luontopolkujen ja perus maastoratojen tuntumassa? Polut oli tuolla niin märkiä että lähdettiin sieltä ihan sovinnolla muualle...

----------


## OlliR

Ei metsästystä ole kielletty luontopolkujen ja taajamien lähellä. Jos on seuralla metsästysoikeus, eli maat on vuokrattu maanomistajalta, niin ainut rajoitus on että ei saa mennä 150m lähemmäs asuttuja rakennuksia. Metsästäjiä ei kannata pelätä, oli pelkästään hyvä asia että kertoi radiolla muille, että polulla on liikettä. Riista ei ulkoilijoita pelkää, hetken ihmettelevät ohikulkijaa joka ei edes niitä huomaa. Metsästäjät ovat tarkkoja ampumalinjoista, polun suuntaan ei koskaan ammuta, eikä jos joku ulkopuolinen on näkyvillä. Jos näkee metsästäjiä, niin jatkaa vaan ripeästi omaa vauhtiaan eteenpäin suunniteltuun suuntaan. Metsästyskoiraa ei saa alkaa rapsuttamaan eikä kutsumaan luokseen, antaa sen tehdä työtään kuin ei edes huomaisi sitä. Eli olkaa kuin ei oranssitakkeja olisikaan!

----------


## e150330

> Laitampa tänne kyselyä kun jäi vähän kaivelemaan... Maarian altaan lähellä ja lähellä hevostilaa, näytti lauantaina olevan metsästäjiä. Yksi ukko oranssissa takissa seisoi passissa ja ilmoitti meidän saapumisesta radiopuhelimeen. Autoja parkissa ihan pirusti. Metsästetäänkö tuolla oikeasti ihan luontopolkujen ja perus maastoratojen tuntumassa? Polut oli tuolla niin märkiä että lähdettiin sieltä ihan sovinnolla muualle...



Eilen oli Kuusistossa sama tilanne jälleen kerran. Yhtään ei rauhoita tieto metsästysporukoitten keski-iästä, joka lienee useassa tapauksessa jo lakisääteisen eläke-iän tuntumassa tai ylikin. Ja kun kantomatkat on parhaassa tapauksessa 2km luokkaa, oli parasta jatkaa sinne mistä tulikin. 

2011 kaadoin 2 peuraa ihan vaan Volkkarilla, irtoiskohan tuolla meriitillä jonkun seuran jäsenyys....

----------


## bomba

> Yhtään ei rauhoita tieto metsästysporukoitten keski-iästä, joka lienee useassa tapauksessa jo lakisääteisen eläke-iän tuntumassa tai ylikin. Ja kun kantomatkat on parhaassa tapauksessa 2km luokkaa, oli parasta jatkaa sinne mistä tulikin.



Enpä muista milloin Suomessa olisi metsästystapahtuman ulkopuolinen kuollut metsästystapaturmassa. Itse asiassa ei tule äkkiseltään mieleen ainuttakaan tapausta. Voi olla että joskus on käynyt sitäkin, mutta tiedossa/muistissa ei ole. Kiväärillä metsästettäessä ollaan yleensä aika tarkkoja ampumasektoreista ja siitä, että mahdollinen hutilaukaus päätyy turvalliseen paikkaan.

Metsästystapaturmia toki sattuu silloin tällöin, mutta niissä yleensä osuman saa jahtikaveri huolimattoman aseenkäsittelyn seurauksena.

----------


## marmar

> Enpä muista milloin Suomessa olisi metsästystapahtuman ulkopuolinen kuollut metsästystapaturmassa. Itse asiassa ei tule äkkiseltään mieleen ainuttakaan tapausta. Voi olla että joskus on käynyt sitäkin, mutta tiedossa/muistissa ei ole. Kiväärillä metsästettäessä ollaan yleensä aika tarkkoja ampumasektoreista ja siitä, että mahdollinen hutilaukaus päätyy turvalliseen paikkaan.
> 
> Metsästystapaturmia toki sattuu silloin tällöin, mutta niissä yleensä osuman saa jahtikaveri huolimattoman aseenkäsittelyn seurauksena.



Vaikka tiedän hyvin miten tarkkoja yritetään olla, niin aina voi sattua jotain. Kyllä muakin aina hiukan pelottaa, kun näen metsästäjät. Jos passimies on nähnyt ja huutelee radioon, niin silloin voi kyllä olla turvallisin mielin. Lumi auttaa kyllä, kun ei maastoudu normivaatteillakaan niin pahasti. Silti kävi kyllä mielessä, että pitäisköhän pukea huomioliivi päälle. 

Kaikenkaikkiaan aika marginaalisesta jutusta kyse. Aina monta seuruetta olen nähnyt ja olisinko alle 5 laukausta päässyt kuulemaan alle kilometrin etäisyydeltä. Kyseessä on kuitenkin harvoin ammuttuja tähdättyjä laukauksia tunnettuun kohteeseen näkyvässä paikassa. Tietysti kimmoke voi mennä minne sattuu, mutta kyllä vaarallisempaa on ajaa vaikka aamuisin kuusiston mäkeä alas pyörätiellä. Talvikelillä voi joku rattijuoppo tai kaahari voi tulla takaa ja lanata yli. En anna noiden pajoa häiritä elämääni, mutta pieni huomiointi ja järkevä käytös kannattaa. Jos oikein pelottaa, niin aina voi menna passimestä kohti selän takaa ja kysellä mistä uskaltaa mennä. Ei kukaan ainakaan ammu paikallaan seisovaa kaveriaan. Vielä turvallisempaa on mennä asemiestä kohti seläntakaa. Harvemmin ne luodit U-käännöstä tekee.

Kyllä me sinne kaikki mahdutaan. Tärkeätä työtä tekevät riistakannan kurissapitämiseksi.

Seuran jäsenyys irtoaa varmaan aika helpollakin, mutta asetta ei saa kouraan ennekuin on käynyt testit läpi ja poliisi luvan myöntänyt. Loppupeleissä aika harvalla siitä koko porukasta on ase kädessä. Mikähän mahtaa olla prosentti? Ei siellä jokainen ammu ensimmäistä liikkuvaa kohdetta.

----------


## OlliR

Juu, ei se 60+v metsästäjä ole kaikkein vaarallisinta mitä nurkista löytyy. PAAALJON ennemin sitä auton alle jää kuin luotiin kuolee. Ihmiset hössättää myös susista ja karhuista, että ne on vaarallisia eikä kuulu tänne "meidän" nurkkiin, mutta olisihan se mun mielestä polleeta että tulisi karhun syömäksi!  :Vink:  Jatkakakaa ajamista kun näette metsästästäjiä, ne kuuluu sinne metsään ihan niin kuin tekin!

Kyllä käytännössä jokaisella metsästäjällä on ase, jos on metsästyksestä kyse, jopa sillä koiranohjaajalla. Pitäkää vaan huoli että tulette huomatuksi, turha alkaa tetsaamaan metsiä pitkin. Fillari ei muistuta lainkaan kaurista, jota nämä oranssitakit ovat olleet metsästämässä. Sorkkaeläinjahti loppuu tammikuun lopussa. Terveisin: metsästäjä

----------


## bomba

> Vaikka tiedän hyvin miten tarkkoja yritetään olla, niin aina voi sattua jotain.



Eikös tämä ole se sama logiikka, jolla perustellaan myös pyöräilykieltoa Turun ulkoilureiteillä? Vieläkään ei ole Suomessa tapahtunut pyöräilijän ja jalankulkijan kolaria ulkoilureitillä, mutta KOSKA KAIKKI ON MAHDOLLISTA, on parempi kieltää pyöräily ulkoilureiteillä, ihan varmuuden vuoksi.






Sori, oli pakko  :Hymy:  En kirjoittanut ihan tosissaan.





> Seuran jäsenyys irtoaa varmaan aika helpollakin,



Voi irrota, tai sitten seuran jäsenyyden saaminen voi olla hankalampaa kuin Kullaanvuoren huipulle ajaminen hiihtomajan suunnasta ilman jalkakosketuksia. Riippuu täysin seurasta. Joihinkin otetaan mielellään mukaan uusia jäseniä, toisissa ollaan lähinnä sisäänpäinlämpiäviä.

Terveisin: On-mullakin-metsästyskortti-mutta-riistamaat-jäivät-synnyinseudulle

----------


## e150330

Olen sattuneesta syystä samaa mieltä, metsästysseurat tekevät tärkeää työtä niin ettei työmatkalaisten tartte pitää riistakannasta huolta. 

Ja totta on myöskin, että Kuusistossa liikkuu samoilla hoodeilla pirusti metsässä väkeä jalan, pyörillä, suksilla ja vaikka lumikengillä. Vastuu on tietysti tasaisesti kaikilla, sunnuntaina nyt ei vaan pojan kanssa viitsinyt lähteä änkeämään joukkoon... 

Sen verran tiedän metsästysseuroista, että helpommalla saa vaimon puoltamaan 2-3 uuden fillarin hankintaa, kuin ulkopuolisena seuran jäsenyyden.

Kuusiston sillan alamäki onkin sitten taas jo ihan oma ihmetyksen paikka, rahaa aidan rakentamiseen kaupungilla luulisi olevan, kun joka pikkutienpätkä Kuusistossa reunustetaan vimpan päälle rotvallikivillä. Kylmää katsoa pienten koululaisten menoa aamuhämärässä!

----------


## Ulla

Joo, voitaiskin taas keskustella siitä kuntoratojen pyöräilykiellosta Turussa.  :Hymy:  Ainakin Moision kuntoradan viralliseen liittymään on ilmestynyt, liikuntaviraston lupausten mukaisesti, _se_ merkki, numero 311.

----------


## marmar

> Kuusiston sillan alamäki onkin sitten taas jo ihan oma ihmetyksen paikka, rahaa aidan rakentamiseen kaupungilla luulisi olevan, kun joka pikkutienpätkä Kuusistossa reunustetaan vimpan päälle rotvallikivillä. Kylmää katsoa pienten koululaisten menoa aamuhämärässä!



Ei ole kaupungin päätäntävallassa se aita. Tielaitos hallinnoi tietä. Selitykset m iksi aitaa ei saada on, että kyseessä on valtakunnallinen erikoiskuljetusreitti, jonka vaatimukset ei täyty, jos aita rakennetaan. Talvikunnaoosapidon hankaluus on toinen selitys.

----------


## e150330

OK, aina oppii kun foorumia lukee, siis uutta siltaa odotellessa...

----------


## Vesa-Pekka Rantalainen

> Joo, voitaiskin taas keskustella siitä kuntoratojen pyöräilykiellosta Turussa.  Ainakin Moision kuntoradan viralliseen liittymään on ilmestynyt, liikuntaviraston lupausten mukaisesti, _se_ merkki, numero 311.



Tosiasiahan on, että me kaikki ajamme kuntoradoilla satunnaisesti lähes joka lenkillä.

 Tehdään siitä avointa.

Vaihtoehto 1: Seuraavat to-lenkit ajettaisiin vain kuntoradoilla ja ilmoitettaisiin niistä liikuntavirastolle etukäteen. 

Vaihtoehto 2: Jokainen ajaa itsekseen, mutta ilmoittaa liikuntavirastolle aikeensa sähköpostitse etukäteen.

----------


## Matti H

Sarvet kiinni kypärään ja heti maihin kun näkyy oranssia. Kaislikkoajeluja varten metästysliikkeistä saa houkutussorsia. Nyt kun sotavaltiolla ei ole varaa järjestää kertausharjoituksia, on hyvä pitää yllä taistelijan kykyä suojautua tulen alla.

----------


## Mika.t

Se sorsa menee kypärästäkin kun leikkaa pohjan pois.
Joskus vuosia sitten juttelin passissa olleen metsämiehen kanssa ja hän sanoi että kyllä kuuli kaukaa että tulen. Sen verran ääntä pyörästäkin lähtee, ja tietty kuskin ärräpäät.

----------


## marmar

> Tosiasiahan on, että me kaikki ajamme kuntoradoilla satunnaisesti lähes joka lenkillä.
> 
>  Tehdään siitä avointa.
> 
> Vaihtoehto 1: Seuraavat to-lenkit ajettaisiin vain kuntoradoilla ja ilmoitettaisiin niistä liikuntavirastolle etukäteen. 
> 
> Vaihtoehto 2: Jokainen ajaa itsekseen, mutta ilmoittaa liikuntavirastolle aikeensa sähköpostitse etukäteen.



Jos jotain, niin vain vaihtoehto 2 tulee kyseeseen. Jokainen tekee mitä lystää, mutta ei sotketa MTB-Turkua tähän. MTB-Turun aloittelijalenkit opasti aikanaan mut pois tylsiltä kuntoradoilta mielenkiintoisemmille metsäpoluille. Ja sen jälkeen kuntorata-ajelut ovat jääneet marginaaliin. Kiitos siitä kuuluu aktiivisille torstailenkkien vetäjille. 


Olen tainnnut tästä tarinoida aikaisemminkin. Olen miettynyt mahdollisimman pitkää kiertoajelua "kiellettyjä" väyliä pitkin, josta video liikuntavirastolle DVD:nä ja mukaan saatekirje. "kiellettyjä" lainausmerkeissä siksi, että reitti olisi valittu siten, että en riko kertaakaan yhtään merkkiä. Ohitan merkkejä vain takaapäin. Mutta joo inspiraation puutteeseen on tuokin juttu jäänyt.

----------


## marmar

Kauankohan näillä pakkasilla menee siihen, että littoistenjärvi on niin jäässä, että sinne uskaltaisi lähteä fillari-rattikelkka yhdistelmällä leikkimään lasten kanssa.

Retkiluistimetkin kaipaa vähän muuta kuin kupittaan matoa allensa. Saisi sauvatkin käyttöön.

----------


## miku80

Kyllä siellä järvellä näytti eilen jo porukkaa olevan, mutta ite en uskaltanut mennä vaan kattelin turvallisesti rannalta muitten menoa..

----------


## Roope

Muistelen joskus muinoin nähneeni Itäharjun automarketilta lähteneessä lenkkiporukassa jonkun olleen liikkeellä Nicolain UFO st:lla. Jos ko. kuski on kuulolla, kiinnostaisi kuulla miten ko. ajopeli soveltuu ja kannattaa virittää mehtälenkkeilyyn.

----------


## marmar

> Kyllä siellä järvellä näytti eilen jo porukkaa olevan, mutta ite en uskaltanut mennä vaan kattelin turvallisesti rannalta muitten menoa..



Kiitoksia tiedosta. Viikonloppuna luulisi olevan näillä pakkasilla varmasti turvallisessa kunnossa, kunhan muistaa pysyä pois siletä ilmastimen alueelta. 

Eikös se ole siellä pohjoisrannalla jossain hiekkarannan lähistöllä?

----------


## TeKu

Juu siinä hiekkarannan "eteläosassa" on yksi. Ja olikos ainakin viime vuonna niin, että Järvelän edustalla oli tuollainen myös?
MTB 50+ osaa varmaan antaa tarkemmat koordinaatit näille.

----------


## SuperD

> MTB 50+ osaa varmaan antaa tarkemmat koordinaatit näille.



Osasi, ajankohtainen tieto löytyy tuolta sosiaalisen median s**tanasta eli Facebookista, kaikkien epävarmojen narsistien turvasatamasta:
"_Kantoi ainakin aamulla pyöräilijää. Varo niitä ilmastimia, jotka ovat Järvelä ja Hiekkarannan edessä sekä vielä Muuntamon rannassa. Naskalit ehdottomasti mukaan ! Järven vesi tulee lähteistä, joiden kohdalla jää on vielä ohut._"

----------


## marmar

> Osasi, ajankohtainen tieto löytyy tuolta sosiaalisen median s**tanasta eli Facebookista, kaikkien epävarmojen narsistien turvasatamasta:
> "_Kantoi ainakin aamulla pyöräilijää. Varo niitä ilmastimia, jotka ovat Järvelä ja Hiekkarannan edessä sekä vielä Muuntamon rannassa. Naskalit ehdottomasti mukaan ! Järven vesi tulee lähteistä, joiden kohdalla jää on vielä ohut._"



Jäät on aina arvaamattoimia ja naskalit on aina kaulassa. Mutta ei kylmä kylpy houkuta, eikä varsinkaan fillarin hukuttaminen. Käyn varmaan eka luistimilla tutkailemassa alueita. Luistimilla kuulee jään rätinänkin aikaisemmin, kuin fillarilla. Tässä on vielä 2 yötä ja yks päivä pakkasia ennekuin ehtii jäälle. Eiköhän siellä pinnalla pysy ja hengissä selviä.

Jotenkin mulla on muistikuva vanhoista lumettomista talvista, että Littoistenjärvellä on aika isot paksuusvaihtelut jäissä. Toisessa paikkaa kysyin pilkkijöiltä ja sanoivat 0,5 metriä jääksi. toisessa paikkaa oli railosta arvioituna vain 10 cm.

----------


## Frank

Jos sunnuntaina pakkanen pysyttelee -10 asteen nurkilla niin ajattelin lähteä tutkailemaan polkujen kuntoa. Koska edellisestä lenkistä on vierähtänyt jo jokunen kuukausi, olisikohan ollut juhannuksena kun kävin, on vauhti todella hidasta. Siis ihan vaan ilmoitusluontoisena jos joku haluaa lähteä seuraksi. Vakke-Litsa-Lauste alueella varmaankin pörrään. Lähtö puolen päivän aikaan Prisman tolpalta.

----------


## marmar

Kilometrikisa? Vielä oli vanhat sivut, mutta uusien pitäisi kai aueta tällä viikolla. Onko innokkuutta osallistumiseen?
Viime talvena taisi rampautumiset viedä voiton, vaikka pave polkikin hurjan saldon. Katsoin huvikseni, että 5 kärki meidän joukkueessa oli satoja kilometrejä edellä voittajajoukkuetta. Omalta osaltani olen valmis haastamaan oman viimevuotisen 1700 km saldon. Ajattelin polkea pidemmälle. Toivottavasti ei ole myöskään 2/3 ajasta käsi kipsissä, kuten viimevuonna  :Hymy:

----------


## sanaksenaho

Mää ainaki haluisin osallistua! Pavehan tuli töihinki pää kainalossa aivastellen kysyin että mitä teet töissä ni vastas vaan että ku on toi kilometrikisa ni sen jälkee voi sit huilata  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  
Mut mites noi kilometrit kirjataan ylös vaatiiko jotaki erikoista?

----------


## greenman

Omantunnon mukaan kirjattiin.

----------


## Vesa-Pekka Rantalainen

Olipa hieno päivä ajeluuun. Pitkänsalmen jääkin jo kuulemma 20 cm vahvaa ja hienoahan siellä oli ajella - yksin vain ei uskaltanut kovin kauas. Muiden jalanjälkiä vain. Huomenna pakko mennä uudelleen.

----------


## sanaksenaho

> Omantunnon mukaan kirjattiin.



Noni hyvä! Minä olen mukana  :Hymy:

----------


## Matti H

Hankisuksien ystäville tiedoksi, että Hongkongissa näkyi olevan ylijäämä SA-Järvisiä pitopohjalla 79 euron hintaan, norjan armeijan hyvin pitkälti vanhojen ruottalaissuksien kaltaset (paremmilla sauvoilla) paketit samaan hintaan ja sitten Pyry-merkkisiä uustuotantometsäsuksia sekä 240 cm että todella leveänä lyhyempänä versiona 99 eurolla. Kaikki sis. siteet ja sauvat. Eli jos kunnolla lunta saadaan, löytyy varustetta helpolla.

Ei tarttunut mukaan, mä potkiskelen vanhoilla siihen saakka, kunnes mulla on aikaa hiihdellä enemmän. Ja silloin tarvitaankin jo Glittertindit.

----------


## Frank

Jää huominen lenkki multa väliin.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Käytiin Yetin ja Bompan kanssa Lakjärven laavulla. Mää fuskasin ja menin autolla Savojärvelle parkkiin, mutta sitten tulin katumapäälle. Pelkäsin, että mua sanottais mamoksi, niin päätin ajaa Kurjenrahkan ympäri kiertäen laavulle. Pari tuntia myöhemmin, vain hetken Bomban ja Yetin perässsä aloitettiin syöminen ja juominen. Hupaisa sattumus oli, että mun työkaveri majoittui naapurilaavussa parin kaverinsa kanssa nautintoretkellä lihapatoineen. Kiitos paljon herkuista! Aamu valkeni kirkkaana ja ajettiin jäätynyttä avosuota pitkin  Pukkipalolle porukalla. Sieltä mää jatkoin yksin polkureittiä ympäri Vahdonkorven ja Vajouolta jatkoin tietä takaisin Rantapihalle. Hieno keli, mutta yllättävän hidasta. Vasta klo 16.30 olin autolla ja aurinko painui jo horisontin taakse. Hieno retki ja kiitos seurasta.

----------


## marmar

> Olipa hieno päivä ajeluuun. Pitkänsalmen jääkin jo kuulemma 20 cm vahvaa ja hienoahan siellä oli ajella - yksin vain ei uskaltanut kovin kauas. Muiden jalanjälkiä vain. Huomenna pakko mennä uudelleen.



Ei se varmaankaan joka paikasta ole 20 senttiä. Kävin kiertämässä littoistenjärven luistimilla ja ylikin ristiin rastiin. Yhdestä pilkkireiästä mittasin sauvalla alle 20 cm. Olisko ollut lähempänä viittätoista. Ilmastimia näin 2 kpl ja sulaan ei voi vahingossa mennä. Näkyy todella hyvin ja jää kantoi ilmastimen ja avantouintipaikankin välissä.

Oli hyvä jää luistella ja lumi ei haitannut, vaikka olisi riitänyt ehkä suksillekin. Ainakin hiihtäjiä näkyi aika monta.

Pyörän takakehästä repesi oudosti muutama pinna. Jäi liikkeeseen takuuselvitykseen. Uutta ostamisen arvoista ei löytynyt. Aika heikosti tuntuu 29 kiekkoja olevan. Kiekkosettejä oli yhdessä liikkeessä, mutta mulla edessä pikalinkku ja kaikki uskottavantasoiset kiekot oli läpiakselilla. Ja setistä ei myyty pelkkää takakiekkoa. Täytyy varmaan odottaa kettukaupan aukeamista ja kysellä tarjousta sopivista.

Etulaakeristakin löytyi valmistusvirhe.

----------


## miku80

> mulla edessä pikalinkku ja kaikki uskottavantasoiset kiekot oli läpiakselilla.



15mm -> 9mm adaptereilla saa ne läpiakselimallisetkin sopimaan..

----------


## Matti H

> Pyörän takakehästä repesi oudosti muutama pinna. Jäi liikkeeseen takuuselvitykseen. Uutta ostamisen arvoista ei löytynyt. Aika heikosti tuntuu 29 kiekkoja olevan. Kiekkosettejä oli yhdessä liikkeessä, mutta mulla edessä pikalinkku ja kaikki uskottavantasoiset kiekot oli läpiakselilla. Ja setistä ei myyty pelkkää takakiekkoa. Täytyy varmaan odottaa kettukaupan aukeamista ja kysellä tarjousta sopivista.



Liikaa voimaa! *thumbs up*

----------


## bomba

JJ tuossa jo tiivistikin viime yön erittäin hienosta retkestä olennaisen. Me Peterin kanssa ajettiin illalla Turusta Kuhikselle ja tänään takaisin. JJ sai enemmän maastohauskaa kun me lähinnä maantiepyöräiltiin. Suolla oli yhtä aikaa ihan järkyttävän kylmää ja henkeäsalpaavan upeaa! Kiitos!

----------


## Juha Jokila

Läskit yöretkellä. Kuvasettiä lisää.

----------


## Matti H

Huima tunnelma JJ:n jälkimmäisessä kuvassa.

----------


## marmar

> 15mm -> 9mm adaptereilla saa ne läpiakselimallisetkin sopimaan..



Muistein että tuollaisia on olemassa ja kysyinkin että onnistuuko, mutta myyjä ei osannut neuvoa ja ko. kaupassa ei ollut adaptereitakaan. Olishan sen voinut ostaa, otta takakiekon käyttöön ja hakkia adapterit jälkikäteen, mutta uusissa kiekoissa saisi olla matalia paineita ajatellen leveämpi kehä. Nykyisissä on 21 mm. Joten otin aikalisän ja selvitttelen mitä maksaa joko valmiina settinä tai mulle rakennettuna. 400€ kiekkoparista on sen verran iso raha, että selvittelen nyt rauhassa mitä on tarjolla. Mulla on vähän se ajatus että joko ostan varmasti sopivaa avaimet käteen kivijalasta tai sitten tilailen ulkomailta.

Vähän sama juttu oli tuossa pyörän hankinnassakin. Olishan tuon vastaavan pyörän saanut CRC:n poistomyynnistä hieman halvemmalla, mutta helpompaa oli nyt kantaa takuuselvitykseen paikalliseen kauppaan. Laakerikehän ja kuulat sain hyllystä ja jos vielä kiekkokin korjataan asiallisessa ajassa, niin mun seuraavakin pyörä tulee kotimaisesta kivijalasta.

Niin kauan kun meren jää kantaa ja retkiluistimilla pääsee liikkumaan "halki jääkukkaniittyjen" kuten lapset asian ilmaisi, niin ei kiekkojen odottelu ole mikään katasrofi. Meren jää kantoi hyvin 20 km lenkuran Läheltä kuusiston siltaa katariinalaakson edeustalle ja takaisin. Katariinan laakson edustalla  mua alkoi epäilyttäämään siirtoviemärin työn laatu ja käännyin takaisin. Oliko se nyt viimetalvena, kun siirtoviemäri piti uittamon edustalla jäät sulana kun pultteja puuttui? Jää oli pilkkijägallupin mukaan 17..20 senttistä ja hyvin tasalaatuista (rannassa ja keskellä sama paksuus) teräsjäätä. Yhdessä paikkaa tapasin moottorikelkalla liiikkuvan kalastajan, jonka moottorisahalla sahatusta kuutiosta saatoin itsekin todeta jään paksuuden. Menomatkalla näkyi vain pilkkijöitä ja koskematonta jään pintaa. Paluumatkalla jään oli jo vallanut muutkin luistelijat. Jään laatu oli niin hyvä, että vaivattoman näköisesti joku meni kaunoluistimillakin. Retkiluistimilla jää oli täydellinen. Tasaista sileää railotonta pintaa koko matka. Sen verran on lunta, että fillarilla pärjännee kesäkumeillakin mutta suksille turhan vähän.

Muille rohkeille pyöräilijöille ja luistelijoille tiedoksi, että jos ei tunne Kuusistonsalmen jäiden käytöstä, niin suosittelen menemään jäille  Hovirinnan venesataman venelaskurampin kohdalta ja siitä poispäin sillasta. Tai vastaavasti Turun suunsta tullessa tekemään uukkarin Hovirinnan kohdalla. Ei pitäisi tulla uimareissua, mutta naskalit kannatta silti pitää kaulassa. Sillan alla on vieläkin sulaa...

----------


## Matti H

Juuri näin, kuten marmar sanoi. Samoin vasta Lammassaaresta itään jää kestää taas. Voivalan rannan kohdalla on lempeät vedet.

Kuusiston ja Kirjalan välinen salmi on kuolemanloukku paikkoja tuntemattomalle.

----------


## marmar

> Juuri näin, kuten marmar sanoi. Samoin vasta Lammassaaresta itään jää kestää taas. Voivalan rannan kohdalla on lempeät vedet.
> 
> Kuusiston ja Kirjalan välinen salmi on kuolemanloukku paikkoja tuntemattomalle.




Pitäisköhän vielä erikseen mainita että Hovirinnan hiekkarannalata ei kannata eräsuksia lyhkäsemmillä vehkeillä yrittää jäälle. Avantouintipaikan sulanapito ja salmen virtaukset yhdessä pitää huolen siitä, että yllättävän kaukana avantouintipaiksta voi tulla uimareissu. Ainakin koko uimarannan pituus on riskialuetta. Tarkoittamani betonipohjainen venelaskuramppi on kaukana avantouintipaikasta. Epävirallista veneenlaskua tapahtuu myös avantouintipaikan läheisyydessa. Kyseisen rampin kohdalta on menneinä talvina lähtenyt myös latukoneella vedetty latu. 

Jos mun jäljet houkuttaa jatkamaan sillan suuntaan, niin omalla vastuulla (niinkuin kaikki jäällä liikkuminen). Itse teen reittivalinnat päiväkohtaisesti mennen säätilan ja silmämääräisten havaintojen perusteella. 24 tuntia aikasemmin jää saattaa olla kantanut moottorikelkan ja vuorokauden päästä sula, vaikka ei ole käynyt plussalla lainkaan. Tuuli ja merenpinnan korkeusvaihtelut tekee virtauksia, jotka syö jään altapäin.

----------


## Pikke

Juu, olkaa varovaisia jäillä. Kirjalansalmen sillan alta ei pidä luistella. Yleistyksenä voisi sanoa, ettei kannata luistella minkään sillan alta.

----------


## peruspertti

Pattilan ja Luolavuorentien välinen metsä näyttää nykyään tältä. 

On siellä vielä sentään joku ajettavakin polunpätkä  :Irvistys:

----------


## marmar

> Juu, olkaa varovaisia jäillä. Kirjalansalmen sillan alta ei pidä luistella. Yleistyksenä voisi sanoa, ettei kannata luistella minkään sillan alta.



Koko kirjalansalmesta kannatta pysyä pois. Oli eilen alueita sulana. Salmi on siitä petollinen, että sulia laikkuja näkyy aina välillä siellä täällä. Eli heikkoja länttejä riittää. Joskus käynyt mielessä, että keräisi valokuvagalleriaa eri vuosilta ja päättelisi niistä, että onko olemassa reittiä mistä uskaltaisi kulkea hyvänä jäätalvena, mutta on jäänyt tekemättä.

Muuten jäät mainiossa kunnossa myös fillarointiin, mutta järki mukana minne menee, ettei joudu surullisiin tilastoihin. Kuusistonsalmessa silta kuristaa virtauksia niin paljon, että kun nuo mun ja matti_h:n mainitsemat alueet jättää rauhaan, niin liikkuminen on kohtuu turvallista jo.

----------


## artzi

Nuo turvalliset (omalla vastuulla aina) paikat olisi ihan kiva nähdä ihan kartan piirrettynä, kun/jos ei ole paikat yhtään tuttuja? Tai ehkä ne varmat vaaralliset paikat?

----------


## Pikke

Mä mieluiten kuulisin kaikista aina vaarallisista paikoista eli virtauspaikat yms.

----------


## marmar

Kartta, jossa keskustellut alueet ympyröity punaisella. Lisäsin harvaluodon sillan ympäristön vielä, koska siellä taidettiin tehdä suomen ennätys tai ainakin yksi kärkituloksista kyseenalaisessa lajissa, eli kaummin veden alla hengissä säilymisessä.

Noita punaisella ympyröityjä kannattaa nyt ainakin varoa. Tietty sillan alustat on yleisesti aina vaarallisia. Vihreällä ympyröity piikkiönlahti on retkiluistelijoiden käyttämä paikka, joka jäätyy aikaisin, mutta rinkula ei ole tarkoitettu varmasti turvalliseksi. Rannat viemäriputken suut laskuojat ym on riskipaikkoja kaikkialla.

----------


## hullukoira

> Mä mieluiten kuulisin kaikista aina vaarallisista paikoista eli virtauspaikat yms.



Viikonloppuna jäältä rannalle talsinut paikallisukko varoitteli näidän muiden paikkojen lisäksi Kukkarinsalmesta. On kuulemma syvää ja virtauksiakin, merikartankin mukaan tuossa on yli 12 metriä vettä. 

Piikkiönlahteen kairasin viikonloppuna reiän(jokisuulta 200m länteen), jäätä oli tasan 20 senttiä ja vettä reilu metri.

----------


## Matti H

Piikkiönlahden pohjukka on todellakin erittäin matala. Sinne hukkuakseen täytyy mennä avantoon pää edellä.

----------


## marmar

> Piikkiönlahden pohjukka on todellakin erittäin matala. Sinne hukkuakseen täytyy mennä avantoon pää edellä.



Muistelisin kuulleeni tarinan, jossa jäiden läpi autolla mennyt joutui tulemaan ikkunasta, kun jään takia ei saanut ovia auki. Ikkunat jäi jään pinnalle, joten kohtuu kuivana selvisivät. 


Kartta päivitetetty. 

Monesti olen pysähtynyt kyselemään vanhemmilta pilkkijöiltä. Neuvovat ja tarinoivat yleensä mielellään. Varsinkin kun liikkuu fillarilla, hiihtäen tai luistellen. 

Eräs tuttu kertoi kirjalansalmen  pilkillä käydessään, että vanhempi kalastaja oli kysynyt, että kuinka te sinne uskalsitte mennä, johon tuttu oli vastannut, että ei tiedetty, mutta siksi me näin äkkiä tultiin pois, kun huomattiin, että jää on niin ohutta. Kyseessä oli talvi, jolloin kuusistonsalmen turvallisemmalla osuudella meinasi loppua kaira kesken. Jäätä yli metri...

----------


## MTB 50+

Retkiluistimilla  joku talvi  sitten olin varustautunut Hesssun kanssa  kunnolla  heikkoon jäähän Järvellä,  oli  naskalit, heittoliinat,  vaihtovaatteet ja  muut  mukana.

Jää  oli peilipintaista ohutta teräsjäätä, joka notkui ja paukkui alla.  Keskellä järveä istui  eräs  paikkakuntalainen ukko  pilkillä ilman mitään turvavarusteita. Häntä  haastatellessa  Ukko  totesi, että "jäälle tulee  ensin fasaanin  jäljet ja  sitten minun jälkeni".

Nyt  tuota  ukkoa  ei ole  näkynyt, joten kuinkahan on käynyt.

----------


## Pave

Jollen tule kipeäksi tai yö pudota puolta metriä uutta lunta maahan, niin voisi Impivaarasta käsin klo 11 alkaen käydä vaikka tarkistamassa, että onko Kullaanvuori vielä paikallaan. SS-vauhtia mennään eli AVE jää joka tapauksissa alle 20 km/h, niin siirtymällä kuin polulla...  :Vink:  Seikkailuvaraus, sahat mukaan.

Vapaaehtoisia?

----------


## Matti H

> Muistelisin kuulleeni tarinan, jossa jäiden läpi autolla mennyt joutui tulemaan ikkunasta, kun jään takia ei saanut ovia auki. Ikkunat jäi jään pinnalle, joten kohtuu kuivana selvisivät. 
> 
> 
> Kartta päivitetetty.



Olen muistavinani auton jäissä.

Väriojan suulla saattaa olla heikkoa jäätä, eikä sitä kohtaa juurikaan huomaa kaislikosta. Eräs pitkänlinjan kuusistolainen jäillä liikkuja varoitteli myös heikosta paikasta Raadelman kohdalla (mantereen puolella). Itse en ole sitä havainnut.

----------


## Cookie

> Muistelisin kuulleeni tarinan, jossa jäiden läpi autolla mennyt joutui tulemaan ikkunasta, kun jään takia ei saanut ovia auki. Ikkunat jäi jään pinnalle, joten kohtuu kuivana selvisivät. 
> 
> 
> Kartta päivitetetty. 
> 
> Monesti olen pysähtynyt kyselemään vanhemmilta pilkkijöiltä. Neuvovat ja tarinoivat yleensä mielellään. Varsinkin kun liikkuu fillarilla, hiihtäen tai luistellen. 
> 
> Eräs tuttu kertoi kirjalansalmen  pilkillä käydessään, että vanhempi kalastaja oli kysynyt, että kuinka te sinne uskalsitte mennä, johon tuttu oli vastannut, että ei tiedetty, mutta siksi me näin äkkiä tultiin pois, kun huomattiin, että jää on niin ohutta. Kyseessä oli talvi, jolloin kuusistonsalmen turvallisemmalla osuudella meinasi loppua kaira kesken. Jäätä yli metri...



Itse olen välillä hiihdellyt Kuusistonsalmen ja Pitkäsalmen alueilla. Viime talvena ei kunnon latua tahtonut olla Kuusistonsalmessa. Pyöräilyä en ole edes ajatellut ennen näitä tekstejä.

Onko niin, että maasturilla samoja salmia ja edemmäs voi käydä polkemassa? Naskalit lienee hyvä olla mukana?

----------


## KriHa

Miksei voisi? Jäät kyllä kestävät ja siellä on nyt paljon muiden liikkujien jälkiä joita seurailla. Itse fillaroin Piikkiönlahdella tänään, suht kevyesti rullasi ja ilman nastoja pärjäsi hyvin. Huomiseksi ennustettu tuulisempaa, jäällä pienikin tuuli hidastaa menoa huomattavasti.

Naskalit hyvä olla mukana mutta pahasti saa koomata jos niitä joutuu käyttämään.

----------


## peippo

Mikähän porukka ajeli tänään Aurajokea pitkin neljän aikoihin? Ehdin nähdä pelkät selät kaukaa.

----------


## Yeti

> Miksei voisi? Jäät kyllä kestävät ja siellä on nyt paljon muiden liikkujien jälkiä joita seurailla.
> ...



Jäät kestävät nyt hyvin, mutta aina täytyy käyttää järkeä kun seuraa muiden jälkiä. Tilanne voi aina muuttua, ja pyörällä ei yleensä oteta mukaan jääpiikkiä, jolla voisi testata jään paksuutta.

Hienoa on kyllä jäällä nyt. Eilen 45 km ja tänään 40 km Rymättylän lounais- ja länsipuolella luistimilla.

----------


## bomba

Aivan mahtava meininki noissa Peterin kuvissa! Oi jospa oisin saanut olla mukana...

----------


## Juha Jokila

^^ Kestikö pitkäänkin pinnalla kun meni tollaselle jäälautalle seisomaan? Ei kai tollasia pitkin ny oikeesti kauas edetty?!? huh..

----------


## marmar

> Jäät kestävät nyt hyvin, mutta aina täytyy käyttää järkeä kun seuraa muiden jälkiä. Tilanne voi aina muuttua, ja pyörällä ei yleensä oteta mukaan jääpiikkiä, jolla voisi testata jään paksuutta



Aamun tuuliolosuhteet muuttavat niin paljon tilannetta, että nyt ei kannata seurailla toisten jälkiä, vaan omaa järkeä. 

Lauantaina jo jää oli ohentunut lähirannassa niin pajon, että natisi, sunnuntaina oli taas paksuuntunut, kun virtauksen railosta jään päälle nostama vesi oli jäätynyt. 


Ja ne naskalit mukaan. Ei ne kauheasti paina.


Tuo jäälauoilla seikkailu näyttää kyllä niin hurjalta, että noita jälkiä en uskaltaisi seurata. Oliko laivaväylän ylitysyritys? Jos oli, niin pääsittekö yli?

----------


## Yeti

> ^^ Kestikö pitkäänkin pinnalla kun meni tollaselle jäälautalle seisomaan? Ei kai tollasia pitkin ny oikeesti kauas edetty?!? huh..



Ei me varsinaisesti tuosta menty. Sadan metrin pätkä samanlaista jäätä ylitettiin ja myöhemmin vielä laivaväylä joka eli ehtinyt pari tuntia jäätyä. Oli aika kiinnostava retkiluistelualoittelijalle.

----------


## KriHa

> Lisäsin karttaan Raadelman edustan



Kartassa Raadelman edusta merkitty virheellisesti Voivalan kohdalle. Raadelma on idempänä Tuorlan ja Rojolan välissä. Ja olisi mielenkiintoista tietää missä kohtaa mahdollinen heikko kohta on. Paikalliset vetävät hiihtoladun rantaa seuraillen lahden pohjukasta Voivalaan ja rantakaistale on niin matala että se jäätyy paikoin pohjaan asti. Ettei vanha vedenpuhdistamon purkuputki kummittelisi heikkona paikkana, se ei ole ollut käytössä enää muutamaan vuoteen.

----------


## marmar

> Kartassa Raadelman edusta merkitty virheellisesti Voivalan kohdalle. Raadelma on idempänä Tuorlan ja Rojolan välissä. Ja olisi mielenkiintoista tietää missä kohtaa mahdollinen heikko kohta on. Paikalliset vetävät hiihtoladun rantaa seuraillen lahden pohjukasta Voivalaan ja rantakaistale on niin matala että se jäätyy paikoin pohjaan asti. Ettei vanha vedenpuhdistamon purkuputki kummittelisi heikkona paikkana, se ei ole ollut käytössä enää muutamaan vuoteen.



Äh, joku ajatuskatko tuli. Ajatuksia sekoitti saaren ohi menevän virtauksen aiheuttama mahdollinen heikko paikka, jota funtsin jo ekaa viivaa piirtäessäni, mutta tulin siihen tulokseen, että heti saaren jälkeen alkaa kantamaan normaalisti kun jo saaren sivut sulaa varsin myöhään. verrattuna esim silta-hovirinta väliin. Otin koko karttalinkin pois. Vanha varmaan parempi. Itsekin epäilin tuo käytöstä poistunut purkuputki saattaa kummitella. Ihan rantaviivat noin yleisellä tasolla saattaa olla yllättäviä ja ainakin itse pysyn niistä yleensä vähän kauempana. Kun jää jäätyy pohjaan asti, niin virtaukset voi syödä heikkoa paikkaa pohjaan asti jäätyneen ja jääkannen väliseen kohtaan.

----------


## Hesssu

> Aivan mahtava meininki noissa Peterin kuvissa! Oi jospa oisin saanut olla mukana...



Tota kauttakin pääsee mukaan http://www.skrinnari.fi

----------


## Miklo

Olisiko joku enemmän jäällä liikkuva tai paikkoja tunteva halukas järjestämään yhteislenkkiä? Lähtöpaikalla ei niin väliä.

----------


## marmar

> Olisiko joku enemmän jäällä liikkuva tai paikkoja tunteva halukas järjestämään yhteislenkkiä? Lähtöpaikalla ei niin väliä.



Ei taida ihan mun uskallus ja kokemus riittää...

Mutta tietty jos väliä pitää ja perässäajajat ottaa vastuun itsestään ja luottaa siihen, että jos minä en pyörineen ja varusteineen n 140 kg painavana nokkamiehenä putoa läpi, niin jää kestää perässätulijatkin, niin voishan sitä harkita :Sarkastinen:  Katsoin, että lähtönä Hovirinnan rannasta saisi 50 km helposti täyteen, josta ehkä 10 km metsäpoluilla ja tiellä. Samaa väylää ajetaan osin edestakaisin, mutta maisemät näyttää kuitenkin erilaisilta eri suunnista, joten ei käy tylsäksi.

Pieni ongelma on vaan, että Lauantaille, joka olisi mahdollinen lenkkipäivä on luvattu lunta, joka voi tehdä lenkin hieman raskaaksi. 

Jos kiinnostaa, niin voin katsoa miten oma aikataulu ja sääennuste kehittyy. Jos lenkki toteutuu, niin lähtö olisi Hovirinnan rannasta klo 8:00 Uittamon rannassa sitten jonkin verran myöhemmin. Paluu Hovirinnan kautta maateitse Rauhalinnan läpi Voivalaan ja sieltä Piikkiönlahdelle ja Kuusiston kautta takaisin Hovirintaan.

----------


## Miklo

Tämähän kuulostaa hyvältä. Tosin kellonaika on aika "hyvissä ajoin", moottorimarssilla siirtyminen onnistuu tuohonkin aikaan.. Katsellaan sääennustetta loppuviikosta, vaikka läskipyörällä ei pieni lumisade haittaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Cookie

Kuullostaa hyvältä - mahdollisen lenkin toteutuessa ensikertalainenkin voisi olla mukana. Eilen otin tuntumaa Kuusistonsalmeen ja Pitkäsalmeen ja pahuksen kylmää oli paluumatkalla. Tuuli osui mukavasti Kuusistonsalmessa.

----------


## Pikke

Tuulet tekevät sitten myös jäille kaikkia hassuuksia. Liian varovainen ei voi olla.

----------


## KriHa

> Tuulet tekevät sitten myös jäille kaikkia hassuuksia. Liian varovainen ei voi olla.



Lähipäiviksi ennustettu navakkaa tuulta ja merivedenkorkeus sahaa -50 cm ja -35 cm välillä joten varovaisuus paikallaan. Viikonlopuksi ennustettu vielä lumisadetta.

----------


## marmar

> Tuulet tekevät sitten myös jäille kaikkia hassuuksia. Liian varovainen ei voi olla.



Paraisilla kullemma nuoriso pörrää jo autolla pitkin jäitä. Itse en uskaltaisi. 

Onko kellään Uittamon edustasta tietoa. Miten tuuli vaikuttaa sinne? Muistelisin, että suurin riski on aina välillä vuotava siirtoviemäri. Aika paksua jää kuitenkin jo. Kyseessä voi olla viimeinen kevyempi viikonloppu normimaaturilla, jos lunta alkaa tulla.

Nykylumi tavattomasti hidasta. Kohtuulliseti kulki aamulla "umpihangessa".

----------


## Cookie

> Onko kellään Uittamon edustasta tietoa. Miten tuuli vaikuttaa sinne? Muistelisin, että suurin riski on aina välillä vuotava siirtoviemäri. Aika paksua jää kuitenkin jo. Kyseessä voi olla viimeinen kevyempi viikonloppu normimaaturilla, jos lunta alkaa tulla.



Eilen poljin Koriston laiturista Kuusistonsalmesta Pitkäsalmea Hirvensalon sillalle saakka. Uittamon kohdalla Uittamon puoleinen osa jäästä oli ihan paljas johtuen varmaan tuulen osumisesta alueelle. Muulloin oli ihan hyvä polkea "kitkoilla" ja ainoa vapaa vesi oli Uittamon avantouimareiden reikä. Muuta en osannut/ymmärtänyt varoa.

----------


## ZeiR

> Onko kellään Uittamon edustasta tietoa.



Porukkaa pörrää jäällä ainakin reilusti, pyöräilijöitä, juoksijoita, pilkkijöitä, hiihtäjiä, jne.

----------


## KriHa

Tuulet eivät Uittamon jäätilanteeseen suoraan vaikuta,  mutta merivedenkorkeuden jumppaaminen ylös ja alas rikkoo jäätä ja nostaa vettä jään päälle erityisesti rannoilla.

----------


## Shamus

Jaaninoja ei kantanut Kuralan kohdalla...  :Vink:

----------


## Juha Jokila

Mutta Kurjenrahka ja Vajosuo kantaa ja on vetisimmissä paikoissa suht helposti ajettavissa. 6 tuntia tuli ajettua aika rapeassa kelissä, kun lähdössä oli -9 ja palatessa autolle-12 C. Nyt on todella hyvä keli ajaa tuolla, kun lunta on vain vähän ja pitkoksilla oli helppo ajaa. Suosituimmat alueet oli kävelty leveästi puhtaaksi, mutta Vahdonkorvesta Pukkipalon tielle asti taisi olla vain minun vanha jälki ja jotain elukan tassuja.Vajosuolle ja myös Töykkälän laavun lähelle oli tuotu uudet täydet lavat polttopuuta.





Kuvia lisää

----------


## Juha Jokila

Nyt perjantaina illalla alkaa satamaan lunta reippaasti. Onko kiinnostuneita lähtemään mettään yöksi?

----------


## Vesa-Pekka Rantalainen

> Mutta Kurjenrahka ja Vajosuo kantaa ja on vetisimmissä paikoissa suht helposti ajettavissa. 6 tuntia tuli ajettua aika rapeassa kelissä, kun lähdössä oli -9 ja palatessa autolle-12 C. Nyt on todella hyvä keli ajaa tuolla, kun lunta on vain vähän ja pitkoksilla oli helppo ajaa. Suosituimmat alueet oli kävelty leveästi puhtaaksi, mutta Vahdonkorvesta Pukkipalon tielle asti taisi olla vain minun vanha jälki ja jotain elukan tassuja.Vajosuolle ja myös Töykkälän laavun lähelle oli tuotu uudet täydet lavat polttopuuta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kuvia lisää



Taisi olla paljon puhuttu lähiruoka hakusessa, kun piti noin kauas kotoa lähteä ruokailemaan ja; Söit Vajosuon laavulla Venäläisiä sardiineita ja Thaimaalaisia nuudeleita. ; )
Hienoja kuvia muuten.

Ps. On todella hienoa, kun monet teistä jaksavat jakaa valokuvia ja tunnelmia .

----------


## marmar

> Tuulet tekevät sitten myös jäille kaikkia hassuuksia. Liian varovainen ei voi olla.




Kotirannan lähettyvillä on kohtuu varma testialue ja mahdolliset hassuudet tarkistettu sieltä tänä aamuna. Tulos, lenkki peruttu liian epävarman jäätilanteen ja lumisateen takia. 

Kävin aamulla tarkastelemassa jäätilannetta, joka on nopeasti muuttunut epämääräisemmäksi. Kävin tarkastelemassa tilannetta "punaiseksi merkkaamani rinkulan sisällä". Liikuin alueella, joka sulaa viimeksi ja jonka piti olla vielä tukevaa jäätä. Rits, pysähdys, tarkastus jää. 10 senttiä, varovasti pyörän päältä pois ja ihmettelemään. Totesin jään varsin kestäväksi, mutta järjen ääni käski kääntyä takaisin. Takaisin taluttaessani jää jalkojan alla kesti hyvin, mutta taluttamani fillarin takarengas meni läpi. Tullut reikä oli niin pieni, että siitä ei olisi mahtunut läpi, mutta sopivalla nopeudella OTB:t olisi voinut heittää. Jäässä on nyt pitkään jatkunneen tuulen voimistamien virtauksien aiheuttamia pistemäisiä syöpymiä. En muista koska viimeksi näin kovilla pakkasilla virtaukset olisivat syöneet paksusta jäästä epämääräiseksi näin laajan alueen. Satava lumi tulee peittämään noiden pistemäisten heikkojen paikkojen ennakkovaroitusmerkit ja lumipyry saatta myös heikentää näkyvyyttä. Oletan, että suunniteltu reitti olisi edelleen turvallinen, mutta en uskalla ottaa sitä riskiä, että joku menee läpi. Tässä tilanteessa perässätulijan läpimenoon voi riittää 20cm mun urasta sivussa ajo. Mun kokemuksella on nyt fiksumpaa liikkua 2,6 m pitkillä eräsuksilla tai pysyä kuivalla maalla.






> Mutta Kurjenrahka ja Vajosuo kantaa ja on vetisimmissä paikoissa suht helposti ajettavissa.




Suosittelen nyt tätä vaihtoehtoa, suolla on upeat maisemat, jotka vain paranee pienen lumisateen myötä. Ei tartte jännätä jokaista risahdusta, että johtuuko se heikosta jäästä vai paksun ja tukevan jääkannen jännityksen purkautumisesta. Eikä myöskään sitä, että onko kallis fillari kohta merenpohjassa.

----------


## Cookie

Täytyy tyytyä marmarin jääanalyysiin ja jäälenkin peruuntumiseen. Pidetään kuitenkin yllä asiaa ja yritetään lenkkiä uudestaan suotuisammissa oloissa ja lähitulevaisuudessa? 

Huomenna kuivanmaan kierros kotinurkissa omaan tahtiin - parempi on kokeilla uusia talvikenkiä itekseen, ettei tule yllätyksiä pidemmälle reitillä. Suon otan itse tavoitteeksi kesäkelillä, vaikka varmaan nyt olisi upea ympäristö nähtävissä ja koettavissa.

----------


## Yeti

> Nyt perjantaina illalla alkaa satamaan lunta reippaasti. Onko kiinnostuneita lähtemään mettään yöksi?



Ehdin jo lupautua menemään eräopaskurssiporukan kanssa metsään la-su yönä ja pe-la yö ei onnistu.

Sent from my GT-P5110 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## Miklo

Jep jep. Parempi varmaan jättää tällä kertaa jäälenkki välistä, kun kerran lauhtuakin pitäisi. Täytyy tosiaan pitää mielessä että lenkin voisi suorittaa joku toinen kerta.. Sitä että onko se tänä talvena vai ensi talvena, jää nähtäväksi..

----------


## artzi

No huh mitä kaurapuuroa... en olekaan ennen tunkannut ~8 senttiä "syvässä" hangessa... läskillä   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## greenman

Joo kävin aamulla asioilla, ice spiker luikersi täysin holtittomasti. Oli läskiä ikävä.

----------


## hullukoira

Haa, pitkääkin mennä illalla leikkaamaan hankea veitsellä ja testaamaan uusiksi kennotettua kiinanihmettä.

----------


## peruspertti

Kyllä luikerteli. Eipä näkynyt juuri pyöränjälkiä luolavuori-vaarniemi akselilla. Eipä kyllä ollut paljon jalanjälkiäkään.

----------


## wemmi

Melko luikerteltua oli moisio-lentokentän pohjoinen-rusko hoodeilla ja vielä kesäkumeilla... Ei näkyny muita jälkiä.

Lähetetty minun M6pro laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Juha Jokila

Ja mää kun luulin, että vaan mun uudet renkaat luikerteli liian tiheän nappulan takia. Ei kai siinä sitten mikään olisi auttanut, koska käärmetauti näyttää olevan maakunnallista luokkaa. Useimmat ylämäet oli tunkattava ja jyrkimpiä alamäkiäkkään en uskaltanut ajaa pulkkaefektin pelossa.

----------


## marmar

> No huh mitä kaurapuuroa... en olekaan ennen tunkannut ~8 senttiä "syvässä" hangessa... läskillä



Olis tainnut jäälenkki mennä maisemalenkn sijaan kuntoiluksi. 260 pitkät Järvisen lapponiat ei luikerrelleet  :Sarkastinen:  Mutta eipä luistoakaan isosti ollut. Tapasin hiihtolenkillä poikaporukan fillareilla. Kaikki kesärenkaiset tunkkasivat. Ei pito riittänyt sileällä jäällä etenemiseen. Yhdellä oli Ice spikerit 26 koossa ja niillä pääsi hissukseen luikerrellen ja nastat jäätä raapien eteenpäin

Kuusiston salmi senkun sulaa sillan ympäristöstä. Vielä ei ole käynyt mun merkkaama punainen ympyrä pieneksi, mutta liikoja marginaaleja ei ole ainakaan hovirinnan päässä. Isommalla selällä jää on edelleen paksua ja tasaista, eikä taida ennen kevättä sulaakkaan. Lumen alla piilossa runsaasti pilkkijöiden kraatereita, joista voi huonolla tuurilla ottaa sen verra osumaa, että kaatuu. Pilkkijägallup kertoi 30 senttiä useammassa paikassa jään paksuudeksi. Jostain vanhasta reiästä kokeilin myös sauvalla ja totesin jään myös siellä 30 senttiseksi. Joten ihan turvallisesti voi isommalla selällä ajella, kunhan pääsee rannasta tasaiselle jäälle kuivana. Siinä rannassa mistä minä menin jäälle oli melkein 10 senttiä vettä ja tiukkaa sohjoa, mutta olisi siitä fillarillakin vauhdilla yli päässyt.

----------


## KriHa

Huonolta näytti jäätilanne viikonloppuna myös Korppoon pääsaaren eteläpuolella, pieniä lahdenpoukamia lukuunottamatta pelkkää avovettä. Läskipyörällä joku oli ajelemassa Utössä ja Jurmossa.

----------


## Cookie

Samansuuntaisia luikertelukokemuksia lauantain lenkiltä. Aamupäivän siirtymäkelvit lausteelle olivat auraamatta ja metsäpolut meikäläiselle melko haasteelliset (= ei siitä mitään tullut). Sykemittarin mukaan mentiin anaerobisen puolella reilusti.

Mikä on todellinen pyöräilysesonki maasturille? Itse tuoreena talviharjoittelijana ajattelin, että sesonki olisi melkein 12 kuukautta ehkä kevään rospuuttoaikaa metsässä lukuunottamatta. Nyt tulin toisiin ajatuksiin - toista luikertelulenkkiä en aio hevin tehdä. Tietty nasta auttavat tilannetta kun nyt olen selvinnyt vielä "kitkoilla"...

----------


## miku80

Ei siinä osin tallotussa pöperölumessa eilen läskipyörälläkään aina herkkua ollut ja ylämäet joutus lähes poikkeuksetta tunkkaamaan kun aamulla kävin ajelemassa.. Kyllä ne polut siitä paranee kun ulkoilijat/koiran ulkoiluttajat siellä käy enemmän tamppaamassa polun pohjaa kovaksi..

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Eilen meinas mennä vastahalkaistut klapit väärään kurkkuun, kun joku ajeli vihreällä Pivotilla meidän tontin reunaa.  :Vink: 
PS. Korjaantuukohan syksyllä hajonnut takarengas itsekseen ennen kesää vai pitääkö ihan omakätisesti korjata.

----------


## Entropyyh

> Eilen meinas mennä vastahalkaistut klapit väärään kurkkuun, kun joku ajeli vihreällä Pivotilla meidän tontin reunaa. 
> PS. Korjaantuukohan syksyllä hajonnut takarengas itsekseen ennen kesää vai pitääkö ihan omakätisesti korjata.




Olikohan tälläne kombo: http://www.hhcmb.fi/tiedostot/uutiskuvat/2013_xc/04.jpg
Tuli itseäni vastaan toissa viikolla varissuon mettissä  :Hymy:

----------


## Lehisj

Juu kyllä oli vielä eilenkin polut tai polun paikat kohtuu haastavassa kunnossa, kun tuli pojan kanssa kierrettyä Litsa ja poikkettua Vyyryläisenmäelle ja Lausteelle. Paikka paikoin esim Frisbee-golf radan tienoilla ei ollut kuljenut ketään muuta kuin jänis, jonka jäljet ei kyllä paljon polkemista helpottaneet ja tunkkaamista riitti. Sitten tietysti klossit täynnä paakkuuntunutta lunta ja lukitus ei toimi - Nice!

Antin kanssa meni 24 kilsaan kolme tuntia aikaa, josta mulla pojan odotteluun vähän runsas tunti. Mun ajoaikainen keskari oli "komeat 12,6 km/h siirtymineen! Toivottavasti pojan into ei kokonaan sammunut, kun oli vähän väliä nurin tai tunkaamassa. Välillä myös mäki raikasi turhautuneisuuden purkautuessa.

----------


## Pave

> Eilen meinas mennä vastahalkaistut klapit väärään kurkkuun, kun joku ajeli vihreällä Pivotilla meidän tontin reunaa. 
> PS. Korjaantuukohan syksyllä hajonnut takarengas itsekseen ennen kesää vai pitääkö ihan omakätisesti korjata.



Huonoja uutisia; mulla on ollut toistakymmentä vuotavaa sisuria pitkään testissä, yksikään ei ole paikkautunut itsestään...

----------


## Vesa-Pekka Rantalainen

Raskas oli keli tänäänkin. Pitkänsalmen jäällä pystyi ajelemaan melko huvin, Vaarniemestä ylös polulle,  Rauvolanlahden pitkospuilla ajoittain vesi (joku oli pyörtänyt ympäri jäljistä päätellen). Ruskeakallion kupeesta takaisin jäälle ja Uittamon venevalkamassa ylös.
Luistelu voi olla haastavaa. Onko Naantalissa auratut luistelureitit? Entäs Littoistenjärvellä?

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Huonoja uutisia; mulla on ollut toistakymmentä vuotavaa sisuria pitkään testissä, yksikään ei ole paikkautunut itsestään...



Kiitos Pave kokemuksen sanoista. Nyt on kuitenkin kyseessä päälirengas, joten en luovu vielä toivosta. Mikä lie paise tai kasvain siinä vaan on ja se saattaa vielä toipua...

----------


## TeKu

> Mikä on todellinen pyöräilysesonki maasturille? Itse tuoreena talviharjoittelijana ajattelin, että sesonki olisi melkein 12 kuukautta ehkä kevään rospuuttoaikaa metsässä lukuunottamatta. Nyt tulin toisiin ajatuksiin - toista luikertelulenkkiä en aio hevin tehdä. Tietty nasta auttavat tilannetta kun nyt olen selvinnyt vielä "kitkoilla"...



Onhan se sesonki varsin lähellä kahtatoista kuukautta  :Hymy: 
Tuossa pakkaskaudella polut olivat kivikovia ja mahtavassa kunnossa. Ja jos lämpötila nyt pysyy plussan puolella ja mahdolliset sateet tulee vetenä, niin parin päivän päästä mennään taas paljaita kallioita pitkin. Jos taas elohopea menee miinukselle, niin eiköhän tämän suojakelin aikana polut tampata sen verran koviksi, että sitten mennään kovia lumipolkuja.

Ei ne nastat auta tässä kelissä yhtään, paitsi kohdissa, joissa on oikeasti jäätä näkyvissä. Tuolla pehmeässä (ja myös kovassa) lumessa pärjää ihan yhtä hyvin kesärenkaillakin. Vaihdoin silloin joskus joulukuussa nastat alle, kun tuli ensimmäiset liukkaat. Siitä viikkoa myöhemmin takaisin kesärenkaat, kun satoi vaan vettä ja oli plussan puolella. Nyt taas pari viikkoa sitten väänsin nastat alle ja enää en jaksa vaihtaa, vaan mennään nyt sitten nastoilla vaikka vappuun saakka  :Hymy: 





> Huonoja uutisia; mulla on ollut toistakymmentä vuotavaa sisuria pitkään testissä, yksikään ei ole paikkautunut itsestään...



Laitoin kanssa muutama viikko sitten testiin tuollaisen puhjenneen maantierenkaan, mutta ainakaan toistaiseksi renkaassa oleva reikä ei ole umpeutunut, vaikka rengas kaikkien ohjeiden mukaan roikkuukin oikeaoppisesti pesuhuoneen vesihanasta.

----------


## Pikke

> Luistelu voi olla haastavaa. Onko Naantalissa auratut luistelureitit? Entäs Littoistenjärvellä?



Naantalissa on ainakin aurattu.

----------


## e150330

> Raskas oli keli tänäänkin. Pitkänsalmen jäällä pystyi ajelemaan melko huvin, Vaarniemestä ylös polulle,  Rauvolanlahden pitkospuilla ajoittain vesi (joku oli pyörtänyt ympäri jäljistä päätellen). Ruskeakallion kupeesta takaisin jäälle ja Uittamon venevalkamassa ylös.
> Luistelu voi olla haastavaa. Onko Naantalissa auratut luistelureitit? Entäs Littoistenjärvellä?



Littoistenjärvellä ei ole aurattu, ja sunnuntaina näytti siltä ettei auratakaan...

----------


## artzi

Onkos salaseuran puolella jotain to-toimintaa suunnitteilla?

----------


## greenman

Eivät ainakaan ääneen suunnittele, mutta saattaa olla, että on liian salaista.

----------


## Vesa-Pekka Rantalainen

Naantalissa auratut jääreitit hyvässä kunnossa.

----------


## kijas

*CANYONIN* omistajat, oisko mahdollista päästä koeajamaan jotakin *medium*-kokoista canyonin *täysjoustoa*? Haluaisin tietää onko tuosta merkistä mihinkään.

----------


## TANUKI

> Onkos salaseuran puolella jotain to-toimintaa suunnitteilla?



Itse olisin ainakin tulossa. Prismalta??

----------


## artzi

> Itse olisin ainakin tulossa. Prismalta??



Oli niin hiljaisen oloista, että mä kävinkin jo aamupäivällä ajelemassa.

----------


## peruspertti

Tahkon ilmoittautuminen on auki  :Hymy:

----------


## Vesa-Pekka Rantalainen

Mites lumet meren jäiltä, entäs metsät? Kohta taas kotiin ja pyörän päälle.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Mites lumet meren jäiltä, entäs metsät? Kohta taas kotiin ja pyörän päälle.



Mettäs on vähän jäistä loskaa. Peltoaukeet jo kokonaan lumettomia.

----------


## marmar

> Mites lumet meren jäiltä



Aika sulaa on. Lähirannasta vois tuupata soutuveneen veteen ja lähteä kalastamaan. Vähän matkan päässä hurjimmat ajelee vielä autolla kuusistonsalmen jäällä. Paksuus vaihtelee 0 ja 40 sentin välillä. Rajaa voi olla vaikea nähdä. Jäälle menenssä pitäis tietää missä voi liikkua. Nastat on hyvät, saa pysähtymään, jos alkaa laineita näkymään. Kerran pikkupoikana meinas tulla jännää, kun laineet tuli vastaan ja myötätuuleen reippaasta vaudista ei meinannut pysähtyä. 
No jäi sitä lopulta toista sataa metriä väliä, mutta pitkä olisi ollut matka juosta kotiin, jos uimareissu olisi tullut.

Itse pysyin metsässä. Siellä on kovat pohjat ja pystyy ajamaan hyvin. Extremen karkea nappula toimi loistavasti. Loskaa ja lunta niin vähän, että ei juuri haitta ajoa. Ilman nastaa voi olla liukkaita paikkoja loskan alla piilossa.

----------


## Pave

Jouduin aamun hämärässä toteamaan, että multa on ilmeisesti mennyt näkö tässä viikonlopun aikana... :/

----------


## bomba

> Jouduin aamun hämärässä toteamaan, että multa on ilmeisesti mennyt näkö tässä viikonlopun aikana... :/



Olisit jättänyt sen pimeän viinapullon ostamatta perjantaina.

----------


## bomba

Sunnuntaina oli jännää ajella metsässä. Olosuhteet olivat... vaihtelevia.

Tarinaa ja kuveja täällä:
http://fat-bike.fi/wolvhammer-2-0-ja...-surkea-talvi/

Maistiaisia fiiliksistä tässä:

----------


## Juha Jokila

^ No bomba, mikä oli kenkien vedenpitävyystestin tulos?

Kabulissa on lumet sulaneet sunnuntain jälkeenkin hurjaa vauhtia, eikä jäätiköitä ollut enää tänään edes vaivaksi asti. Muutamasta pohjaan asti jäätyneestä lammikosta meni jo rengas läpi.

----------


## greenman

Jee. Päivän lehdessä Turpo julisti talvipyöräilyn ilosanomaa... Ilman kypärää.



http://ts.fi/ts+tanaan/593942/Pyora+...+pakkasillakin

(eedith: nettiversiossa tosin vaan nojailee pyörään.)

----------


## marmar

> Jee. Päivän lehdessä Turpo julisti talvipyöräilyn ilosanomaa... Ilman kypärää.



Laittais nyt eres lehtikuvaan kypärän päähän, vaikka muuten ajeliskin ilman tai sitten olis jäänyt pois kuvasta tai jättänyt fillarin kotiin...

Tänä ammuna pistin valollisen kypärän päähän, kun tankovalon 10 000 kiinalumenia oli elien yllättävän vähän, vain huomatakseni että merkilamppu olisi riittänyt tänään. Eilen illalla sankka sumu peitti katuvalot ja olisin varmaan epäillyt omankin näön menetystä, jos ei olisi ollut tangossa isompaa valoasetusta jäljellä. Taisi olla kotimatka synkin ja pimein reissu mitä olen koskaan tehnyt valaistulla kadulla asiallisilla valoilla varustettuna. Märässä mustassa metsässä sama lamppu täysteholla häikäisee juurakon vesipisaroista ja yleensä ajelen mustassa metsässäkin minimillä. Osin toki käyttöajan takia. Täysteho vaatisi juomapullotelineeseen kunnon akun. Mukana tulleella akulla täysteho soveltuu lähinnä lyhytaikaiseen käyttöön, näin siitä huolimatta, että voin syödä vaikka kypäräni, jos lampusta tulee luvatut 10 000lm. On kuitenkin paras koskaan omistamani maastovalo. 7 ledin ansiosta vesipisarat lasissa ei tee häiritseviä varjoja ja keila on leveä ja pehmeäreunainen. vielä kun olisi enemmän tehoportaita. Vähintään yksi minimin ja täyden tehon välissä saisi olla. Ja kolmas väri painonappiin akun varaustilan ilmaisuun.

----------


## bomba

> ^ No bomba, mikä oli kenkien vedenpitävyystestin tulos?



Vesi pysyi joessa.





> Jee. Päivän lehdessä Turpo julisti talvipyöräilyn ilosanomaa... Ilman kypärää.



Taas. Onkohan nämä kypärättömyys-jutut ajattelemattomia vahinkoja, vai tarkoituksellista pipon löysäämistä? Olisihan se ihan jees promota kypärän käyttöä, mutta toisaalta, on aika paljon ihmisiä jotka eivät halua kypärää käyttää ties mistä syystä (kampaus, hiki, tyyli, vaiva, mukavuus jne). Näkisin, että tärkeämpi tavoite on lisätä pyöräilyä ylipäätään liikkumismuotona ja kehittää pyöräilyinfraa. Siinä tavoitteessa on pääasia, että mahdollisimman moni ihminen alkaisi pyöräillä. Kypäräpakon tuputtaminen voisi jarruttaa tätä kehitystä. Kun ihmiset ensin saadaan pyöräilemään, kyllä ne sitten jossain vaiheessa tajuaa, että kypäräkin vois olla ihan hyvä juttu. Tältä pohjalta, voisiko ajatella, että ehkä Turpo haluaa näyttää, että ilman kypärääkin voi pyöräillä jos tahtoo?





> --- 10 000 kiinalumenia ---
> --- voin syödä vaikka kypäräni, jos lampusta tulee luvatut 10 000lm.
> --- vielä kun olisi enemmän tehoportaita.
> --- Ja kolmas väri painonappiin akun varaustilan ilmaisuun.



Markalla saa markan karkin  :Hymy:

----------


## greenman

MTB-Turulle varataan majoitus pe-su 27-29.6.2014. 
Kontio 3 ja 4, samat kuin 2011 siis. http://www.tahko.com/fi/kauppa/lomaa...4134+KONTIO+3/

Pyydän mahdollisimman sitovia ilmoja ilman sitoomuksia (laittakaa yyveetä), niin saadaan pikaisesti taas arvottua tarvitaanko 2 mökkiä vai riittääkö 1.


Hintaa 33-40 €. 


Kimppakyydit ym. järjestynee.

----------


## MTB 50+

[QUOTE=greenman;2164757]Jee. Päivän lehdessä Turpo julisti talvipyöräilyn ilosanomaa... Ilman kypärää.

QUOTE]

Samaan kiinnitin  huomiota. Kypärättömyys kertoo  kuskista tarpeeksi.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Vesi pysyi joessa.



Mun tapauksessa 3 tuntia loskassa ajoa riitti siihen, että alkoi sukka kastua ja nyt ne on kuivunu 2 vuorokautta patterin päällä ja ovat enää vähän nihkeät. En ole ihan varma mitä kautta vesi tuli kenkään, mutta lahje oli kyllä varren päällä.

----------


## TeKu

> 



Aika huikean hienon näköinen paikka. Oliko tämä jossain Raision suunnalla?

----------


## bomba

> Mun tapauksessa 3 tuntia loskassa ajoa riitti siihen, että alkoi sukka kastua ja nyt ne on kuivunu 2 vuorokautta patterin päällä ja ovat enää vähän nihkeät. En ole ihan varma mitä kautta vesi tuli kenkään, mutta lahje oli kyllä varren päällä.



Mulla yleensä vedenpitävä kenkä kastuu, kun housut kastuu ja sitten housut kastelee sukat jne. Toinen vaihtoehto on se tunnettu fakta, että vedenpitävät kalvot eivät kengissä kestä ikuisuuksia. Mekaaninen rasitus on liian kova ja kalvo hajoaa jossain vaiheessa. Mulla goretex kävelykengät ei kestä kuin vuoden-kaksi, kun alkavat vuotaa.

Tunge märkiin kenkiin sanomalehteä tai jotain muuta imemään kosteutta. Kuivuu nopeammin.

----------


## Miklo

> Aika huikean hienon näköinen paikka. Oliko tämä jossain Raision suunnalla?



Jep, taisi olla Petäsmäkeä tarkalleen ottaen.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Mää veikkaan, että bomban kuvassa on tämä puro: http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...232117&lang=fi

----------


## Aki Korhonen

> Mää veikkaan, että bomban kuvassa on tämä puro: http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...232117&lang=fi



Joo. Samaa mieltä. Eikä itse asiassa tarviii edes veikkailla.
Kiva paikka ja hyvin jää huomaamatta vaikka vierestä menisikin.

----------


## TeKu

Ok. Kiitokset infoista. Raision polut on Haunisten altaan seutua lukuunottamatta itselle täysin vieraita, joten tuonnehan pitää jo tuon puromaiseman takia mennä käymään  :Hymy:

----------


## artzi

Yritin etsiä kesäkuvaa, mutta ei nyt onnistunut. Kesällähän tuossa on vaarallinen, syvä ja runsasvirtainen... puro   :Hymy:  Ja kauniita rentukkapuskia. Läski pesty turkulaisesta kuracamosta lähemmäs alkuperäistä suojaväriään, lumen etsintä alkakoon...

----------


## SuperD

^ ettei me Artzi oltais keväällä/kesällä tunkattu tosta vierestä jonkun läpitunkemattoman ryteikön halki? Käytännöksi muodostuneen tavan mukaisesti edettiin vieressä kulkeneen kuntoradan suuntaisesti  :Hymy:

----------


## TeKu

> Käytännöksi muodostuneen tavan mukaisesti edettiin vieressä kulkeneen kuntoradan suuntaisesti



Tässä tuntee itsensä aina viisaaksi. Olen joskus kanssa jossain Pääskyvuoren / Kohmon suunnalla rämpinyt jossain ryteikössä ja kuullut yhtäkkiä lähestyviä juoksuaskeleita. Pysähdyin fillari olkapäällä ja epäuskoisena kuuntelin askeleiden lähenemistä, kunnes pian joku hölkkäili muutaman metrin päästä saman suuntaista pururataa pitkin.

----------


## artzi

Tästä kauniista spoorista on hyvä jatkaa... voittaa kotiolot     :Hymy:

----------


## Juha Jokila

voi prgele arzi me vaan ajettu jäätynessä suossa ja kärvistellään laavulla Yetin kanssa. Hyvää olutta toki ja paljon lihaa grillattu.

----------


## artzi

Mää jatkoin nautiskelua aamuaurinkoa odotellessa...

----------


## Juha Jokila

Pari guvaa lisää yöretkeltä
https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/1...97437766302945

----------


## Juha Jokila

^^ Mistäs kaukaa Artzi on lähtenyt lunta hakemaan? On hienot tykkylumet puissa ja tampattua baanaa.

----------


## artzi

> ^^ Mistäs kaukaa Artzi on lähtenyt lunta hakemaan? On hienot tykkylumet puissa ja tampattua baanaa.



Aloitin kadonneen lumen metsästyksen Kajaanista, nyt suosikkipaikassani (kesät talvet), eli Paljakka-Ukkohalla alue. Kelkkareittiä ja koiravaljakkouraa... ja latuja. Kyllä täälläkin näkee ettei lunta ole niin paljoa kuin yleensä. Mutta riittää.

----------


## Shamus

Joo hyvät on spoorit..

----------


## Yeti

Yöretki JJ:n kanssa.

----------


## Pihvi

Sinkulamaastolenkkiä Kaarinan Honkkarilta klo 19. Vauhti semireipas ja vaihdepyörälläkin saa osallistua.

----------


## Matti H

> Sinkulamaastolenkkiä Kaarinan Honkkarilta klo 19. Vauhti semireipas ja vaihdepyörälläkin saa osallistua.



Hyvä, pitäkää tulta yllä!

----------


## OlliR

Hieno retki Yetillä ja Juhalla! Kiitos samoille herroille tiedoista joita kyselin reilu viikko sitten. Kävin yöpymässä Vaskijärvellä, alue oli minulle täysin uusi tuttavuus. Suksilla piti alunperin mennä mutta lumet lähti niin olin sitten jalkapatikassa. Yövyin teltassa Valastenmaalla. Siellä on vain ruokailukatos, nuotiopaikka ja pieni puuliiteri.





> Sinkulamaastolenkkiä Kaarinan Honkkarilta klo 19. Vauhti semireipas ja vaihdepyörälläkin saa osallistua.



Kiitos Pihville lenkkiseurasta! Oli märkää, kylmää ja pimeää eli perusmeininki.

----------


## artzi

Kesä on lähellä, yöllä jo lauleskellaan... kohta päästään kaikki JJ:n ja Yetin poluille. 

Läskin retki Kainuun kelkkaurille.

----------


## bomba

> Sinkulamaastolenkkiä Kaarinan Honkkarilta klo 19. Vauhti semireipas ja vaihdepyörälläkin saa osallistua.



Ai pahus kun meni ohi, olisin niiiiiin ollut hyvää lenkkiä vailla. En osannut kyttäillä tietoja, kun alkuvuosi on ollut niin hiljaista. Jos sunnuntaicyclot on taas bäk, olen iloinen ja ensi kerralla mukana!

----------


## opheinonen

Tänä ammuna pistin valollisen kypärän päähän, kun tankovalon 10 000 kiinalumenia............ 

Hei, annatko linkin ko. tuotteeseen, niin laitan harkintaan.
t: Olli

----------


## greenman

> MTB-Turulle varataan majoitus pe-su 27-29.6.2014. 
> Kontio 3 ja 4, samat kuin 2011 siis. http://www.tahko.com/fi/kauppa/lomaa...4134+KONTIO+3/
> 
> Pyydän mahdollisimman sitovia ilmoja ilman sitoomuksia (laittakaa yyveetä), niin saadaan pikaisesti taas arvottua tarvitaanko 2 mökkiä vai riittääkö 1.
> 
> 
> Hintaa 33-40 €. 
> 
> 
> Kimppakyydit ym. järjestynee.



Foorumin puolelta ei ole tullut yhtään kommenttia, mutta viikko aikaa vielä harkita ennen kuin pitää päättää tarvitaamko 2 mökkiä. Tällä hetkellä näyttää, että yksikin saattaisi riittää.

----------


## Matti H

Sitkeät huhut kertovat joidenkin vahvajalkaisten, nimeämättömien mutta ehkä ennalta-arvattavien MTB-Turkulaisten aikeista startata 240 km:lle. Pelkästään näiden suoritusten seuraamiseksi ja urheiden kannustamiseksi kannattaa lähteä mestoille.

----------


## peruspertti

Matti puhuu asiaa

----------


## stumpe

Missä on Turun pisimmät maastopolut? Tarkoitan siis sellaisia, ettei välissä tarvitsisi juuri yhtään/ollenkaan ajaa kevliä yms. Saa laittaa karttalinkkiä.

----------


## Matti H

Menee lähimettään ja ajaa ympyrää? Maastopyöräilijän elintila kapenee koko ajan.

----------


## Shamus

Kivikaudenpolku ympäristöineen taitaa olla pisimpiä?

----------


## JanneR

Riippuu siitä paljonko kevliä sietää, mutta jos Mälikkälästä vaikka lähtisi ajelemaan, kiertää Haunisten altaan ja sieltä suunnistaa Kullaanvuoren kautta Maskuun, niin siinä ei nyt ainakaan asfaltilla joudu kuin jonkun metrin ajamaan. Hiekkatiesiirtymää tulee, reitistä riippuen, joku sata metriä.

----------


## marmar

> Riippuu siitä paljonko kevliä sietää, mutta jos Mälikkälästä vaikka lähtisi ajelemaan, kiertää Haunisten altaan ja sieltä suunnistaa Kullaanvuoren kautta Maskuun, niin siinä ei nyt ainakaan asfaltilla joudu kuin jonkun metrin ajamaan. Hiekkatiesiirtymää tulee, reitistä riippuen, joku sata metriä.




Vielä on pellot sen verran jäässä, että niitä pitkin pääsee. Peltoja hyväksikäyttäen kuusistossakin pääsisi aika pitkälle.  Asutuksen lähellä pientareilla on jopa poluntynkää kohtuullisesti. Tosin märän pinnan takia voi joutua suorakylvöpelloillakin varautumaan saveen. Kokemusta on viikonlopulta. Yksi autokin toppasi ihmettelemään kummajaista, kun peräpyörän kanssa tulimme savipellon laitaa  :Hymy:  Routa on kuitenkin niin lähellä, että ei uppoa edes kapealla exremellä, joka toimi muuten harvanappulaisena hyvin savessa.

----------


## marmar

> Missä on Turun pisimmät maastopolut? Tarkoitan siis sellaisia, ettei välissä tarvitsisi juuri yhtään/ollenkaan ajaa kevliä yms. Saa laittaa karttalinkkiä.



Vielä on pellot sen verran jäässä, että niitä pitkin pääsee miltei kaikkialla, missä ei ole liian tiuhaa asutusta. Peltoja hyväksikäyttäen kuusistossakin pääsisi aika pitkälle. Asutuksen lähellä pientareilla on jopa poluntynkää kohtuullisesti. Tosin märän pinnan takia voi joutua suorakylvöpelloillakin varautumaan saveen. Kokemusta on viikonlopulta. Yksi autokin toppasi ihmettelemään kummajaista, kun peräpyörän kanssa tulimme savipellon laitaa  :Hymy:  Routa on kuitenkin niin lähellä, että ei uppoa edes kapealla exremellä, joka toimi muuten harvanappulaisena hyvin savessa.

----------


## OlliR

Nostellaas taas kun meinaa ketju karata liian kauas.

Asiaakin on, meinaan metsässä on mahdottoman hienot kelit pyöräillä! Ei ollut urilla enää yhtään lunta eikä jäätä ja kurakin oli yön pakkasen ansiosta jäätynyt. Kevään perinteinen Paraisten kierto lähestyy, valmistautukaa lisäinfoon mahdollisesti jo lähiaikoina.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Joo, ja perinteisen kevätleirin ajankohta pitäisi sopia myös. Ja kelien puolesta voisi järkätä vaikka saman tien sydäntalven kuivanmaan leirin.

----------


## MTB 50+

> Missä on Turun pisimmät maastopolut? Tarkoitan siis sellaisia, ettei välissä tarvitsisi juuri yhtään/ollenkaan ajaa kevliä yms. Saa laittaa karttalinkkiä.



Paikallistuntemuksella  miltei missä  puolella tahansa  kaupunkia  voi ajella  useita  tunteja 10 ...  100 m asfalttisiirtymillä.

----------


## Vesa-Pekka Rantalainen

> Paikallistuntemuksella  miltei missä  puolella tahansa  kaupunkia  voi ajella  useita  tunteja 10 ...  100 m asfalttisiirtymillä.



Jos vaikka Luolavuorelta lähtisi, niin n. 100 m asvalttia ja olisi jo Littoisten järveä kiertämässä...siis Ilpoista, Katariinaa jne.

----------


## anttif79

Moi. 

 Olen tulossa Turkuun 4.3:tta illalla ja olisi intoa käydä maasturi lenkillä, mutta mestoja tuntemattomana olisi ajo kaveri tarpeen. Löytyisiköhän joku?
 Jonkinlaista polkuajelu olisin vailla.

----------


## Jusa.L

Hieman offtopic, mutta heitetään kuitenkin...

Missä Turussa olisi hyvä spinning sali, johon ei tarvitsisi ostaa mitään vuoden jäsenyyksiä ja missä olisi hyvät ohjaajat?

----------


## Cerex

Melkein kaikkiin saleihin pääsee kertakäynneillä tai ostamalla 10 kerran kortin. Itse käynyt talvella Leaf-areenalla jossa omasta mielestäni hyvät ohjaajat. Enemmän sitä polkemista ja vähemmän muita kuvioita. Salin puolella myös spinning-pyöriä. Mutta mene ja kokeile niin tiedät parhaiten mistä itse pidät. Gym 2000 on myös kaverit kehuneet.

----------


## Pihvi

Tänään taas sinkulamaastolenkkiä Kaarinan Honkkarilta klo 15. Vauhti semireipas ja vaihdepyörälläkin saa osallistua.

----------


## Pave

Huomasin tuossa, että uusituilta MTB-Turun sivuilta ei löydy suoraa linkkiä perinteisiin porukkalenkkisääntöihimme. Suurin osa kuskeista nämä toki jo tuntee, mutta eivät välttämättä ihan kaikki tuoreimmat jäsenet. Luetaanpas nyt kaikki ne taas ajatuksen kanssa läpi ihan jo kertauksenkin vuoksi, jotta kausi 2014 pyörähtäisi käyntiin vähemmillä kommelluksilla: http://www.mtbturku.net/lenkit.php?subsection=saannot

----------


## miku80

Alkaa ajokelit oleen kohdillaan joten onko porukkaa tulossa huomenna tolpalle?

----------


## OlliR

> .. huomenna tolpalle?



Kiinnostaa kyllä tolppa-ajelu. Olisiko mahdollisuutta lähteä jo viideltä tai puoli kuudelta? Saisi inan kauemmin mentyä valoisaan aikaan. Seitsemään asti taitaa nähdä ilman lamppua.

----------


## miku80

Periaattees mulle ainakin passaa jo viidelt lähtö..

----------


## TANUKI

Eli siis viideltä tolpalla? Tulossa.

Sent from my GT-I8750 using Tapatalk

----------


## miku80

> Eli siis viideltä tolpalla?



Jep..

----------


## OlliR

Jeps, hieno homma että torstailenkit jatkuvat! Tulen viideksi tolpalle. Pidetään vauhti tarpeeksi rauhallisena, pyöräilykunto on huono ja taidot vielä huonommat.

----------


## Frank

Joku yksinäinen odotteli kuuden aikaan tolpalla kun ajoin autolla ohi. Pitää varmaan käydä kellarissa katsomassa onko täpäri vielä tallella. Viimeksi tainnut sitä ulkoiluttaa joskus elokuussa  :No huh!:

----------


## jeppe

Sattuiko jollakulla olemaan Commencalin Metaa S- tai M-kokoisena parkkipaikkatestaukseen (kokoon/geometriaan pitäisi saada tuntumaa)?

----------


## Ulla

Ottaisiko joku vastuulleen Lounais-Suomen Aluesarjan XC-kisan 2.9.2014 (paikka ja reitti omavalintainen, mutta luvat on hankittava) vai perutaanko kokonaan?

----------


## Immo Laine

> Ottaisiko joku vastuulleen Lounais-Suomen Aluesarjan XC-kisan 2.9.2014 (paikka ja reitti omavalintainen, mutta luvat on hankittava) vai perutaanko kokonaan?



Keneltä Moision kuntopolun ympäristön luvat hankitaan?
Jos ei kisa Turussa 2.9. onnistu, niin Team Kotikalliolta voi kysyä, josko voisivat Taivassalossa järkätä korvaavan...

----------


## Ulla

Liikuntavirastolta lupa pururataan ja muistaakseni ympäristövirastolta lupa poluille. Eikös Team Kotikalliolla ollut jo yksi kisa aluesarjassakin?

----------


## Matti H

Huomenna (su 9.3.) kello 0900 Kaarinan honkkarilta starttaa jonkunlainen lenkki. Ajoajasta, -suunnasta eikä vauhdista ei hajuakaan, mutta sanomista todennäköisesti tulee.

----------


## hullukoira

Kuulostaa lupaavalta. Yritän yön aikana etsiä satulalaukkuun valuneen selkärangan ja hilata itseni aamulla esiripun kapitalistiselle puolelle.

----------


## kijas

> Huomenna (su 9.3.) kello 0900 Kaarinan honkkarilta starttaa jonkunlainen lenkki. Ajoajasta, -suunnasta eikä vauhdista ei hajuakaan, mutta sanomista todennäköisesti tulee.



Kauheen aikasin  :No huh!:  Mut maastopyörillä kuitenkin vai? Sul on varmaan puhelin mukana myöhäsempiä matteja varten...

----------


## Matti H

> Kauheen aikasin  Mut maastopyörillä kuitenkin vai? Sul on varmaan puhelin mukana myöhäsempiä matteja varten...



Maasturilla juu. Joku kolme tuntia varmaan ajellaan.

----------


## Ulla

Kehtaan taas sanoa harrastuksekseni maastopyöräilyn, kävin lenkillä. Runosmäen kallioilla kohtasin pari lajitoveriakin.

----------


## artzi

> Huomenna (su 9.3.) kello 0900 Kaarinan honkkarilta starttaa jonkunlainen lenkki. Ajoajasta, -suunnasta eikä vauhdista ei hajuakaan, mutta sanomista todennäköisesti tulee.



Ajakaa pkele. Tästä voi halukkaat alkaa pisimmän maastoilu*kesä*n kautta aikojen. Selkärangat esiin...

----------


## marmar

> Ajakaa pkele. Tästä voi halukkaat alkaa pisimmän maastoilu*kesä*n kautta aikojen. Selkärangat esiin...



Eilen ajelin paikallisia kuusiston polkuja ja vielä löytyi vähän jäätä, mutta kovin oli  kesäinen fiilis ja 99,99% poluista jäättömiä.

----------


## Lehisj

Minkäslaisilla kumeksilla siellä poluilla nyt pärjää tämmöinen huonotaitoinen, hidas kuski? Josko tässä aloittelisi piakkoin tämän kauden polkuajelut. Nyt täysjäykässä vielä ISP:t alla ja niitä ei varmaankaan tarvita ja sinkulassa olisi siihen syksyllä jääneet HD/Chunky Monkey.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Ainakin täällä Turun pohjoispuolella Kabulissa on niin kuivaa, että pärjää millä renkaalla tahansa.

Ei ole sitten kukaan ollut kiinnostunut kevätleiristä?!?

----------


## peruspertti

Kyllähän se leiri voisi kiinnostaa.

----------


## marmar

> Minkäslaisilla kumeksilla siellä poluilla nyt pärjää tämmöinen huonotaitoinen, hidas kuski? Josko tässä aloittelisi piakkoin tämän kauden polkuajelut. Nyt täysjäykässä vielä ISP:t alla ja niitä ei varmaankaan tarvita ja sinkulassa olisi siihen syksyllä jääneet HD/Chunky Monkey.



En ole sunnantain jälkeen ehtinyt ajamaan, mutta silloin oli juurakot ja kalliot oli kuivia. Mutaa oli joissain paikoissa mutta pohja jäässä, joten ei uponnut. Yleisfiilis normaalin kesän fiilis. On varmasti hiukan paikasta kiinni, mutta yllättävän kuivaa oli. Ainoa mahdollinen ylläripaikka oli se reitille sattunut pieni jäätikkö (alle metrin), mutta osasin odottaa sitä ko paikassa. Pikkasen kannatta kuitenkin pitää silmiä auki, että ei lipsauta nurin, jos kuitenkin on jäätä jäljellä.

----------


## OlliR

Kävin äsken Paraisilla maastossa. Polut on todella märkiä, nyt on varmaan pehmein aika keväästä. Pohjat on sulaneet ja kuraa ja vettä riittää. Paraisten kiertoa ei ole ainakaan nyt tulevana viikonloppuna, toivottavasti parin viikon sisään maasto kuivuu tarpeeksi.

----------


## Yeti

> ...
> Yleisfiilis normaalin kesän fiilis.
> ...



Ollaan vielä aika kaukana kesäkeleistä, nyt on pikemminkin tyypillinen huhtikuun keli. Suhteellisen kuiviakin paikkoja löytyy, mutta kosteammat paikat ovat vielä huonossa kunnossa ja suosittelen järkevää reittivalintaa. Polut kuluvat kuitenkin aika paljon tällaisessa kelissä.

----------


## hullukoira

> Joo, ja perinteisen kevätleirin ajankohta pitäisi sopia myös. Ja kelien puolesta voisi järkätä vaikka saman tien sydäntalven kuivanmaan leirin.







> Ei ole sitten kukaan ollut kiinnostunut kevätleiristä?!?



Henkeä pidätellenhän kaikki on tässä odottanut keskutelun avausta päivämääristä. Palmusunnuntai sopisi aikaisen kevään teemaan, vaan onko silloin jo myöhäistä?

----------


## Matti H

> Ajakaa pkele. Tästä voi halukkaat alkaa pisimmän maastoilu*kesä*n kautta aikojen. Selkärangat esiin...



Häh?

----

En muista tuliko tohon kevätleiriin jo kuitattua jotain. Kiinnostaa tietty, perkeleesti. Vähäinen läsnäolo Länsi-Suomessa vaan haittaa osallistumista. Mutta ainakin kalliobaanoille go, tällä kertaa.

Ei sun tarvii muuta kun laittaa mainos, niin innokkaita pakkaa paikalle ympäri Suomen. Laatu vetää kyllä.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Viikko 14 olis sama mökki vapaa, kuin viimeksi, eli 4.-6.4.2014

Palmusunnuntaiviikonloppu ei käy, kun silloin on Sissikurssi taas. Viime vuonnahan leiri oli vasta toukokuun alussa.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Tämä mökki oli joskus ekalla kevätleirillä ja löytyy nyt samasta varauspalvelusta. 
http://www.lomarengas.fi/mokit/poyty...ijankorpi-8925

Sikäli parempi paikka koska siitä pystyi lähtemään pihasta ainakin Vajosuon reitille. Vaskijärven suuntaan tuli aika reilusti tietä.

----------


## Lehisj

> Ollaan vielä aika kaukana kesäkeleistä, nyt on pikemminkin tyypillinen huhtikuun keli. Suhteellisen kuiviakin paikkoja löytyy, mutta kosteammat paikat ovat vielä huonossa kunnossa ja suosittelen järkevää reittivalintaa. Polut kuluvat kuitenkin aika paljon tällaisessa kelissä.



Eli meikäläisen vakiolenkkiin kuuluva Vakken pikis on siis ainakin takuuvarmassa "Mutapainin ystävät" kunnossa?

----------


## greenman

> Eli meikäläisen vakiolenkkiin kuuluva Vakken pikis on siis ainakin takuuvarmassa "Mutapainin ystävät" kunnossa?



Jep. Paikoitellen voi suositella jopa uimareille.

----------


## Lehisj

> Jep. Paikoitellen voi suositella jopa uimareille.



No ei sitten ainakaan sinne; vaikka ex-vesipalloilija olenkin.

----------


## marmar

> No ei sitten ainakaan sinne; vaikka ex-vesipalloilija olenkin.



Kohta saattaa olla nastoille tarvetta.

Räntää-lunta-pakkasta luvassa.

----------


## TANUKI

Huomennahan on jo torstai! Ketään muuta Imppariin ajelemaan menossa?

----------


## Juha Jokila

Yetillä on privalaatikko täynnä, mutta joo, voin lähteä mukaan retkelle.

----------


## Vesa-Pekka Rantalainen

> Ollaan vielä aika kaukana kesäkeleistä, nyt on pikemminkin tyypillinen huhtikuun keli. Suhteellisen kuiviakin paikkoja löytyy, mutta kosteammat paikat ovat vielä huonossa kunnossa ja suosittelen järkevää reittivalintaa. Polut kuluvat kuitenkin aika paljon tällaisessa kelissä.



Reittivalinnat ja taluttamisen jalo taito. Nämäkin olisi voitu välttää...

----------


## bomba

Jos kuramonttuun jää renkaanjälki, miten se huonontaa kuramonttua entisestä?

----------


## Juha Jokila

Mulla on tapana hakata kurapaikkojen vierestä katajat mäkeen ja ruovitella uusi ura kangasvuokkokedolle. :Vink: 

-> bomba, mihin aikaan huomenna kokoonnutaan?

----------


## kijas

Onneks kerkesin ajaa koko viikon sieluni kyllyydestä kun ei tuo talvi enää niin nappaisi.

----------


## zblues

> Viikko 14 olis sama mökki vapaa, kuin viimeksi, eli 4.-6.4.2014
> 
> Palmusunnuntaiviikonloppu ei käy, kun silloin on Sissikurssi taas. Viime vuonnahan leiri oli vasta toukokuun alussa.



TL, DR... Mä tuun ja uskaltaudun kevätleirille jos sellainen järjestetään. Ko. viikonloppu käy minulle hyvin

----------


## bomba

> -> bomba, mihin aikaan huomenna kokoonnutaan?



En päässyt tulemaan, mutta ilmeisesti tavoitit muun seurueen ja pääsitte perille  :Vink:

----------


## Juha Jokila

> En päässyt tulemaan, mutta ilmeisesti tavoitit muun seurueen ja pääsitte perille



Joo, täällä ollaan taas mettässä ja nuotio palaa. Vamppyyrikotelo odottaa ensitestiä.

edit:
https://plus.google.com/photos/10997...54961539481569

Tehtiin kevyt nuotioretki Marttilankorpeen viime yönä.

----------


## Yeti

Pieni yöretki nyt kun taas oli talvisempi keli.

----------


## Shamus

Sulla oli kesärenkaat...  :Hymy:

----------


## Vertti83

Mikäs mahtaa olla Turussa polkujen tilanne tälläviikolla? 

Lunta näytti tulleen täälläkin rapiasti ja jännän jäistäkin siellätäällä... Oon taas viikon näillä nurkin koulutusta pitämässä ja otin varuiksi fillarin joukkoon. Sikäli jos täältä jotakin ilman nastoja ajettavaa maastopyöräiltävää löytyisi niin voisin joku ilta käydä koittamassa...

----------


## miku80

Ajelin tänään työmatkat kesagumekseilla polkuja pisin ja hyvin tuntui pärjäävän..

----------


## Vesa-Pekka Rantalainen

Mahtava keli. Pari tuntia puhdasta nautintoa! Paikoitellen polut olivat jäisiä, varsinkin Katariinan suunnalla. Taas oli joku ollut ahkerana ja väännellyt ja kannellut puita ja oksia polkujen yli. Tämä oli hiukan vaarallinenkin, sillä polkua alas tullessa vauhti kiihtyy helposti ja tuo puu tulee yllättäen vastaan. 




ja paikka 

http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...240237&lang=fi

----------


## miku80

Suhasin tänäänkin polkuja pitkin töihin ja paikotellen oli aika jääränniä..

----------


## kijas

> Mikäs mahtaa olla Turussa polkujen tilanne tälläviikolla? 
> 
> Lunta näytti tulleen täälläkin rapiasti ja jännän jäistäkin siellätäällä... Oon taas viikon näillä nurkin koulutusta pitämässä ja otin varuiksi fillarin joukkoon. Sikäli jos täältä jotakin ilman nastoja ajettavaa maastopyöräiltävää löytyisi niin voisin joku ilta käydä koittamassa...



Pääsetkö lähtee aamupäivällä/päivällä? Torstaina voisin kans kesäxc-renkailla lähtee koittaa onneani. Vaikka viime viikon helteen jälkeen ei niin paljoa nappaa mutta jos kerran on vieraita kylässä niin...

----------


## FoMoCo

Offtopic tähän väliin... Löytyykö kettukaupasta Stansin litkua?

----------


## miku80

Joen litkua löytyy..

----------


## SuperD

^^Kettu itse tosin on lomalla tämän viikon

----------


## FoMoCo

> ^^Kettu itse tosin on lomalla tämän viikon



Eiiiiii....

Joutuu sit ajelee talvirenkailla.

----------


## Ulla

> Keneltä Moision kuntopolun ympäristön luvat hankitaan?
> Jos ei kisa Turussa 2.9. onnistu, niin Team Kotikalliolta voi kysyä, josko voisivat Taivassalossa järkätä korvaavan...



Team Kotikalliolla on aluekalenterissa jo kaksi XC-kisaa.

Kiinnostaisiko jotakuta järjestää? Reitti saa olla missä vaan, kunhan on asialliset luvat poluille ja mahdollisille ulkoilureiteille. Moisioon ne järjestyivät viime vuonna parilla puhelinsoitolla ja sähköpostilla.

----------


## Miklo

Nostellaan vähän ketjua ylös. 

Koska ilma on mitä parhain, meinasin tänään omalta osaltani aloittaa tämän vuoden porukkalenkit. Toissapäiväisen lenkin perusteella metsät ovat paikoitellen märkiä, mutaisia, jäisiä ja kuivia eli hauskuutta luvassa. Ja on muuten läskipyörän kumeilla julmettu pito kuivalla kalliolla.

----------


## Lehisj

> Nostellaan vähän ketjua ylös. 
> 
> Koska ilma on mitä parhain, meinasin tänään omalta osaltani aloittaa tämän vuoden porukkalenkit. Toissapäiväisen lenkin perusteella metsät ovat paikoitellen märkiä, mutaisia, jäisiä ja kuivia eli hauskuutta luvassa. Ja on muuten läskipyörän kumeilla julmettu pito kuivalla kalliolla.




Tiistaina tuli kanssa vedettyä parillisten viikkojen itäpuolen peruslenkkiä. Kyllä polut olivat todellakin märkiä sekä mutaisia ja paikoin myös vähän jäisiä. Tuota kuivaa osuutta en kyllä onnistunut löytämään....

----------


## Juha Jokila

Mynämäen kalliobaanalla ei ole mutaa ja on täysin kesäkeli. Vain lehti puuttuu puista.

----------


## kiprukki

Olihan se pakko tänne liittyä vihdoinkin. Tänään tuli Kullaanpolun reitti vedettyä ensimmäistä kertaa, ja ei voinu kun nauttia koko lenkin ajan. Upee ilma oli saanu näköjään muutkin polkijat sinne liikkeelle. Kyl tä alkava kesä on sit mukavaa aikaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Jusa.L

Onko suunnitteilla vappupiknikkiä kullaanvuorelle?

----------


## Ulla

Joo, kyllä sellaisen saa toteuttaa. Lähtö on ollut perinteisesti 1.5. klo 11 Impivaarasta ja Kullaanvuoren laavulla on ollut reilun mittainen pikniktauko. Impivaaraan on palattu joskus iltapäivällä.

Minä saatan olla poissa Turusta silloin mutta tehkää niin kuin parhaaksi näette.  :Hymy:

----------


## Mika.t

Kukkuu! Huomenna torstailenkkiä. Prismaltako lähtö?

----------


## Miklo

Viime viikon torstailenkin saldo Impparista: 2 kuskia. Jos huomenna koittaisi tulla toispuol jokkee..

----------


## Lehisj

> Kukkuu! Huomenna torstailenkkiä. Prismaltako lähtö?



Näillä näkymin tulossa huomenna pojan (13 v.) kanssa. Kyseessä siis hänen ensimmäinen torstailenkki, joten toivottavasti maltatte sovittaa vauhdin/teknisyyden hänen mukaansa. Näin hänelle jäisi hommasta hyvä maku.

----------


## bomba

> Näillä näkymin tulossa huomenna pojan (13 v.) kanssa. Kyseessä siis hänen ensimmäinen torstailenkki, joten toivottavasti maltatte sovittaa vauhdin/teknisyyden hänen mukaansa. Näin hänelle jäisi hommasta hyvä maku.

----------


## e150330

Terve,

12-v poikani on myös kysellyt torstailenkkien perään, sopiiko mukaan? Itse en nuorimmaisen harrastusten vuoksi pääse osallistumaan, mutta tuon kaverin paikalle ja haen vielä poiskin.

Onko jotain huomioitavaa varusteiden yms. suhteen, jos siis tämä sopii?

EDIT: Tulkitsen tuon yo. kommentin myöntäväksi vastaukseksi....

----------


## OlliR

Sunnuntaina olisi tarjolla lenkkiä Paraisilla. Lähtö klo 10.00 Paraisten Tokmannilta, ensimmäinen liikenneympyrä Paraisille tullessa. 

Ajellaan Paraisten parhaita polkuja. Pari vuotta sitten mukana olleet tuntevat polut suunnilleen. Polut ovat teknisiä ja mäkisiä, joten ei ole aloittelijoiden lenkki kyseessä. Peruslenkki noin 23km, tarvittaessa halukkaiden kanssa voin jatkaa toisen mokoman lisää. Lisälenkki käsittää Sattmarkin luontopolun (n.15km) ja jotain ekstraa, tunkkaustakuu on ihan varma. Maasto pääasiassa erittäin kuiva, notkot erittäin märkiä. 

Juomavettä saa lisää 16km kohdalta, evästä riittävästi mukaan jos aikoo ajaa pitkän setin. Ilmoitelkaa tänne, mikäli on kiinnostusta ja varsinkin jos on halukkuutta pitkälle lenkille.

----------


## bomba

Kiinnostusta ja kaikkea olisi, mutta osuu muuttopäivälle. Saadaanko uusinta myöhemmin keväällä, vaikka muutama viikko ennen Tahkoa?

----------


## makkeli

Pitkä lenkki kiinnostaa. Silloin viimeksi se oli noin 50 km, 4.5h ajoaikaa ja 1.5h taukoja.

----------


## Lehisj

Kevään ilmeisesti ensimmäinen varsinainen torstaiyhteislenkki tuli eilen ajeltua rauhallista pappavauhtia itäpuolen vakioreiteillä. Mukana ilahduttavasti kolmetoista kuskia ja mikä parasta myös kaksi junnua, jotka pärjäsivät loistavasti vanhempien kuskien seurassa. Enää ei puutu kuin ne paljon kaivatut naiskuskit.

"Vetäjä" kiittää ja kumartaa kaikkia mukana olleita ja aurinkoista viikonloppua kaikille!

----------


## Mika.t

Kiitoksia vaan. Mukavasti oli porukkaa.

----------


## e150330

Kiitokset pojan puolesta, kovasti tykkäsi ja seuraavan lenkin perään kyseltiin jo kovasti!

----------


## OlliR

Bomba: Koitetaan järjestä lenkki uusiksi ennen Tahkoa.

Makkeli: Nähdään Tokmannilla sunnuntaina! 

Joku ystävällinen voisi laittaa naamakirjaankin viestiä yhteislenkistä, jos kaikki ei enää käy täällä katsomassa.

----------


## HAK

Nyt Vehmaalla, huomenna ties vaikka Paraisilla,

Sent from my RM-892_eu_finland_202 using Tapatalk

----------


## HAK

Pidot oli hyvät, kiitti Olli. Seura pieni ja tasokas, kiitti JJ & Pihvi.
http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...bipvob4h2jtv0m

----------


## OlliR

Sade lakkasi parin kilometrin jälkeen, kylmä ei tainnut tulla missään vaiheessa kenellekään! Mentiin melko reipasta vauhtia, ainakin vetäjän mielestä. Vaikka kuinka yritin ajaa, niin lyhyt letka oli kokoajan heti takarenkaan takana. Ootte hurjia, erityisesti pihvi, kun ajoi fiksillä tuossa maastossa!

Koitan järjestää toisen setin touko-kesäkuun vaihteessa, jos vaan porukkaa kiinnostaa.

----------


## Pihvi

Hyvät oli taas Paraisten baanat. Kiitoksia vaan!
Meinashan siinä välillä vähän lämmin tulla, kun oli kuoritakki päällä.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Kiitos Paraisten asiantuntijalle mukavasta reitistä, joka oli kokonaisuudessaan minulle uutta polkua. Sinivuokotkin olivat jo kukassa.

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/1...45592340316561

----------


## TeKu

Eilisen maantieajelun vastapainoksi päätin tänään lähteä kantamaan pyörää metsään, mutta hommat kusivat, kun olivatkin siivonneet Tuorlasta kaikki myrskytuhot pois ja ainoastaan sen puretun talon takana pääsi vähän tunkkaamaan. Kaikki "pääpolut" ovat kuitenkin nyt ajokunnossa, jos joku tuonne suunnalle eksyilee.

----------


## Juice

Jos, tänään on torstai, niin eikö se ole lenkkipäivä. Väärin jos en kalenteria tulkitse, on siis vuorossa Impivaara.

----------


## Mait

Jos sitä uskaltautuisi ensimmäistä kertaa mukaan porukkalenkille.  :Hymy:

----------


## kijas

Luulin et ku saa lapsia ni itsesuojeluvaisto palaa. Mut hokasin torstailenkillä et se on vieläki kadoksissa. Saiko joku mitään järkevää kuvaa tapahtuneesta?

----------


## makkeli

> Luulin et ku saa lapsia ni itsesuojeluvaisto palaa. Mut hokasin torstailenkillä et se on vieläki kadoksissa. Saiko joku mitään järkevää kuvaa tapahtuneesta?



Luulin kuvanneeni 2 videota, mutta löysin vain pari still-kuvaa sormista ja kengistä  :Vink:

----------


## greenman

> Luulin et ku saa lapsia ni itsesuojeluvaisto palaa. Mut hokasin torstailenkillä et se on vieläki kadoksissa. Saiko joku mitään järkevää kuvaa tapahtuneesta?



Tutkimusten mukaan joissain tapauksissa on todettu, että itsetuhoisuus voimistuu...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## OlliR

> Luulin et ku saa lapsia ni itsesuojeluvaisto palaa. Mut hokasin torstailenkillä et se on vieläki kadoksissa. Saiko joku mitään järkevää kuvaa tapahtuneesta?



Sain kännykkään 3 sekunnin mittaisen pätkän makkelin selästä ja siitä kun pysäytät pyörän dropin alla. Videosta ei saa kovin hyvää käsitystä paikan jyrkkyydestä. 

Torstailenkin teema oli renkaanpaikkaus. Yksi 27,5", yksi 29" ja yksi paksupyörän kumi. Kaikki 1km matkalla alas Kullaanvuorelta. Kiitos makkelille lenkin vedosta, selvittiin takaisin ennen pimeyttä!

----------


## hullukoira

Olisiko sunnuntaina intoa lähteä cyclolenkille? Voitaisiin ajella rantoja ja hiekkateitä pitkin Hevonpään laavulle ja lasketella raiteita mukaillen takaisin sivistykseen. Lähtö klo 9:30 Tuorlan majatalon kulmalta.

----------


## Matti H

Intoa on, ja aikaa kerrankin, mutta ajokamat on Imatralla. Ihan shortseissa ei viitsi vetää. Shite.

----------


## hullukoira

Joo, voi alkaa sääret sinertää ilman housuja. Huudelkaahan tämän vuorokauden puolella jos olette tulossa, muussa tapauksessa jätän Tuorlan kierron väliin.

----------


## OlliR

Kiinnostaa lenkki, mutta en pääse. Tuonko Matille ajorättejä lainaan?  :Vink:

----------


## hullukoira

Kesken lenkin alkoi sateen huurtamien lasien läpi näkyä pieniä noitia. Vähän epäilyttää, onko lääkitys ihan kohdallaan. Toisaalta pääsin kyllä ohi niistäkin, jotka olivat luudan kanssa liikkeellä. 
Pieni pätkä itselle uutta hiekkatietä ja hyvää tunkkausmaastoakin löytyi, katsellaan niitä porukalla jonain viikonloppuna.

----------


## Immo Laine

Pumptrack valtaa Turun pe 25.4. klo 12-17 Puuha Groupissa, Teollisuuskatu 28-30, 20520 Turku:

http://www.anpdm.com/newsletterweb/4...oTracking=true

----------


## snowfake

Mistäs kohtalaisen automatkan sisällä Turusta löytyisi joku XCM-tyyppinen pätkä jossa voisi käydä vähän testauttamassa kuntoaan. Eli helppoa maastoa 15-30km lenkki jossa voisi päästellä muutaman tunnin hyvällä vauhdilla. Ilman hirveää polun hakemista / siirtymiä.

Onkohan noista Kuhankuonon pätkistä joku passeli, jos siellä olisi joku millä ei ole hirvittävästi pikoksia.

----------


## Juha Jokila

^ Ei löydy Kuhankuonolta pitkospuista vapaata noin pitkää lenkkiä. Jos kellottaa puolikkaan silmukasta alkaen Vajosuon viimeisistä pitkoksista, ajaa läpi Vahdonkorven ja Pukkipalon Rantapihalle, niin siinä ei ole hirveästi pitkoksia, mutta maasto ei ole monin paikoin mitään vauhtibaanaa. Minusta kuitenkin oikein mukavaa polkua normi lenkille.

----------


## snowfake

Tosiaan saa niitä pitkospuita hiukan olla, mutta ei mielellään niin paljoa että menee koko lenkki pitkospuilla ajamiseksi  :Hymy:  Pitänee käydä noita kahden järven kierrosta ja vaskijärven reittiä viikonloppuna kokeilemassa. Jälkimmäisen olen joskus kävellyt läpi. Ja jos ei pääse lujaa niin pitää sitten ajella hiljempaa.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Vaskijärvi oli vielä kuukausi sitten täysin tukossa myrskyn kaatamista puista.

----------


## Lare

Mun on ollut tarkoitus käydä Turun poluilla jo jonkin aikaa ja nyt siihen olis saumaa. Tarkemmin 2.5 olisi se päivä. Jos opas löytyy, niin kiinnostuksen kohteena on etenkin kuuluisat enskapolut. Joku pidempi lenkki myös tavoitteena kun ajomatkoihin menee jo +2h per suunta.

Tulijoita on minä ja mahdollisesti joku jonka napaan mukaan maksamaan bensoja. Muuta en tarvitse kuin lähtöpaikan, oppaan ja polkua. Eli mitään fasiliteettejä ei tarvitse.

Ed. kerran tuli käytyä Turun suunnalla Mtbcf:n kanssa (-04 tai -05?) ja silloin oli puolet ajosta meni kuumeessa.

----------


## Matti H

5.2.? Mahtaako olla kuitenkin 2.5.? ;-)

Luulisi oppaan löytyvän.

----------


## Lare

Joo, tahtoo sanoa 2.5.

----------


## miku80

> Tarkemmin 2.5 olisi se päivä. Jos opas löytyy, niin kiinnostuksen kohteena on etenkin kuuluisat enskapolut. Joku pidempi lenkki myös tavoitteena kun ajomatkoihin menee jo +2h per suunta.



En tiedä mikä ne kuuluisat enskapolut on, mutta teknistä ajettavaa varmasti löytyy Luolavuori - Ala-Lemu akselilla.. En pysty varmaksi lupaamaan että itse kerkeisin "oppaaksi", mutta selvinnee kyllä ensi viikon aikana..

----------


## Lare

Enduropoluillla tarkoitin jotain tämmöstä:  
En tiedä missä noi on ja loppujen lopuksi mulle on ihan sama missä ajetaan.

----------


## OlliR

Onko aamupäivällä tiedossa cyclolenkkiä Kaarinan kommunistisella vyöhykkeellä? Nyt minulla olisi aikaa ajella se mitä ehdotit jo viimeviikolla.

----------


## hullukoira

Kelpaako maanantaiaamupäivä?

----------


## OlliR

> Kelpaako maanantaiaamupäivä?



Erittäin huonosti passaa koko maanantai, valitettavasti.. Minä taidankin ottaa maasturin ja ajella huomenna aamupäivällä itäpuolen polkuja itekseni. Saa tulla mukaan jos joku haluaa ja kerkeää.

----------


## Jmgeon

> Enduropoluillla tarkoitin jotain tämmöstä:  
> En tiedä missä noi on ja loppujen lopuksi mulle on ihan sama missä ajetaan.




Osaisikohan joku neuvoa mistä päin Turkua em. videon enskamaastot löytyvät? Mukavan näköistä reittiä.

----------


## Juha Jokila

On mennyt veri ohkaseksi Turkkus, kun foorumi on tyhjä, eikä vanhoja enskareittejä enää muisteta.  :Hymy:  En kyllä minäkään niitä kaikkia suoraan enää muista. Ja jotain pätkiä on kai jäänyt jo rakentamisen allekkin. Joskus niitä ajettiin Impivaarasta lähtien kohti Haunisten allasta ja aina Kulanvuorelle asti.

----------


## Matti H

On ne jotenkuten hanskassa, ainakin Mäkilähtö ja Nunnavuori. Siitä ihan alkuperäisestä enskareitistä en ole kyllä kuullut kuin hurjia huhuja.  :Leveä hymy: 

On täällä kyllä hiljaista, samaa mieltä olen. Spämmikin olisi parempaa kuin totaalinen radiohiljaisuus. Porukka ajaa kuitenkin ilmeisen ahkerasti.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Enpä oo ajellu niin ei oo ollu kommentoitavaa. Videolla näytti olevan Impivaaraa, Haunista ja Mälikkälää. Tuona vuonna ei taidettu enää Kullaanvuorella asti käydäkään. Kisapätkät on edelleen aika hyvin olemassa. Ihan vanhimmat ei ole kyllä meikäläiselläkään tiedossa.

----------


## Jmgeon

No nyt kun nettiä kaivelin, niin löytyihän noista tietoa. Eli tuolloin 2010 on ajeltu ainakin Haunisissa, Mälikkälässä, Riihikalliolla ja Nunnavuoressa. Eli tuttuja paikkojahan nuo...

Sent from my RM-941_eu_finland_208 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sti

> Enpä oo ajellu niin ei oo ollu kommentoitavaa. Videolla näytti olevan Impivaaraa, Haunista ja Mälikkälää. Tuona vuonna ei taidettu enää Kullaanvuorella asti käydäkään. Kisapätkät on edelleen aika hyvin olemassa. Ihan vanhimmat ei ole kyllä meikäläiselläkään tiedossa.



Mitenkä ne sannoo-tyhjät kattilat kolisee kaikista lujimmin  :Hymy:  ? Haunisen tunnistin ittekin, mutta minusta mentiin myös pattilan maastoissa. Tänään 2,5h Littoisenjärveä@Ala-Lemua, hieno keli, fillari toimi hyvin, kuskin kunto ihan baasha. Kapunginäijät(?) korjas pitkoksia siinä, missä mennään veden/lahden yli Luolavuorta kohti. Ja yksi todella pieni tyttö sanoi pitkoksilla-tolla sedällä oli hassut polkimet  :Hymy: 

Jos meinaan pärjätä edes sen kierroksen Tahkolla, niin pitää ajaa enempi.

----------


## HAK

Muistaakseni 2009 Riihikallio, Mälikkälä, Käärmekallio, Haunis ja Runosmäki/Nunnavuori. (tästä mä jäin mtb-koukkuun)
Taisin ajella 2010 Imppari, Riihikallio, Mälikkälä ja Haunis.
Mulla on joltain "todella vanhalta" MTB-Turkulaiselta saatu 2002 enskakartta: Mälikkälä, kadonnut Kuninkoja, Haunis, Kullaanvuori, Palovuori ja Lehterinvuori.

----------


## makkeli

Tässä 2010 reitti.

http://goo.gl/maps/V4SB3

----------


## Shamus

Alkuperäinen Turku-Enska lähti Impivaarasta - Haunisen kierto - Rusko - Kullaanvuori - Raision kautta Haunisiin - Mälikkälä - Impivaara

----------


## Pave

Aika paljon alkuperäisistä pätkistä on tuhoutunut joko rakentamisen tai hakkuiden takia. Mälikkälä on säilynyt. Haunisissa on ajettu vaikka minkälaisilla variaatioilla, altaalla polut ajettavissa, uudemman Kärmesmäen pätkän loppu tunnelin avaamisen takia poikki. Kullaanvuori ja Rusko ok (ekasta hiihtomajan pätkän versiosta mulla ei ihan täyttä varmuutta), Raision krossipätkän eka linjaus kului liian syvälle spoorille, toka linjaus voi olla vielä ajettavissa, jollei ole kasvanut umpeen tai jäänyt louhoksen alle? Raision pätkän päällä mm. hirsiveistämö, kevli, tietä ja ABC. Kuninkoja on rakennettu pilalle. Uudemmista Riihikallion loppuosa rakennettu, viimeisin linjaus toimii. Yleisö-EK ok?
Kai noille vielä jonkinmoisen lenkin saisi keräilemällä, yhdistelemällä ja soveltamalla saada aikaiseksi... Ilman ennakkokatselmusta tosin aika isolla seikkailukertoimella.  :Vink: 

Eteläpuolella ei ole enskaa ajettu kuin minimuodossa Hirvensalossa paikalliskupin merkeissä.

----------


## Matti H

> Jos meinaan pärjätä edes sen kierroksen Tahkolla, niin pitää ajaa enempi.



Taisit ajella tänään Orikedolla?

----------


## Lare

Lisäys opaskyselyyni: myös sunnuntai 4.5 sopii mahdolliselle Turku-ekskursiolle, ehkä jopa paremmin.

----------


## Sti

> Taisit ajella tänään Orikedolla?



Juu, kuvarastilenkin alku kotosalta kohti Kullaanvuorta. Olit kaiketi sen mustan koiran kanssa liikenteessä? Näytti tutulta, mutta kun ääntä ei kuullu, niin ei tunnistanu!

----------


## Matti H

Olin hengästynyt, siksi hiljaista.  :Vink:

----------


## Pikke

Ooh, mäkin tunnistin enskavideon polkuja ja länsipuolelta Turkua ne tosiaan ovat. Koskas porukat on viimeksi ajaneet Runosmäen pirunpeltoa? Pitääkin viedä Tokavekara sinne ja Riihikalliolle ajamaan, kunhan toimerrutaan lenkille.

----------


## Lehisj

Eilen alkoi Turun alueen paikallinen pyöräcup Piikkiön XC-maastorykäisyllä. Valitettavan harvalukuisena oli MTB-Turun kuskit vaivautuneet paikalle edustamaan seudun maastokuskeja tässä rennossa ja leikkimielisessä tapahtumassa.

----------


## Matti H

Piikkiössä on parhaat maastokapinat! Ajakaa, kun näitä joku jaksaa järjestää.

Mää olin eilen yhteislenkillä Imatralla. Mukavaa meininkiä ja nopeaa polkua.

Onko tänä vuonnakin vappupiknik?

----------


## snowfake

Jonkun ois kannattanu mainita noista kisoista tässä ketjussa tai tuolla kilpailut-alueella ennen tapahtumaa niin ois ehkä tullu mentyä  :Hymy:  (Ok jos oli täällä jossain välissä mainintaa niin meni ihan ohi)

http://pyora68.net/aluekalenteri/Kalenteri2014.html tuollakaan ei nyt kovin hyvin ole tietoa noista kisoista... ensimmäisestä ei mitään, "PiKe":llä ei ole kotisivuja. Seuraavasta Team Kotikallion kisastakaan heidän sivuillaan ei ole mitään tietoa...

Onko tää nyt joku "ne tietää ketkä tietää" -cuppi ?)

----------


## Ulla

> Joo, kyllä sellaisen saa toteuttaa. Lähtö on ollut perinteisesti 1.5. klo 11 Impivaarasta ja Kullaanvuoren laavulla on ollut reilun mittainen pikniktauko. Impivaaraan on palattu joskus iltapäivällä.
> 
> Minä saatan olla poissa Turusta silloin mutta tehkää niin kuin parhaaksi näette.



En ole Turussa vappuna, mutta pikniköikää ihmeessä!

----------


## Ulla

Tuo aluecup on kevyellä organisaatiolla vedetty yksinkertainen kisasarja, ja kaikki ovat tervetulleita! 

Kalenterissa on karttalinkki lähtöpaikalle, ilmestyt vain sinne ajoissa ja ilmoittaudut mukaan. Säännöt-sivulla on jotain lisätietoja. Ei ole vaikeaa.

----------


## snowfake

Jep, ei ole vaikeaa. Kuten ei myöskään pieni tiedoittaminen näin intternetin aikakaudella. Ei tarvitse sitten ihmetellä miksei ole kisaajia. Ihan vaan näin kehitysehdoituksena ensi kertaa varten että kun joku kerran viitsii nähdä vaivaa niin onhan se hauskempaa kun on enemmän väkeä paikalla  :Hymy:

----------


## Lehisj

> Jep, ei ole vaikeaa. Kuten ei myöskään pieni tiedoittaminen näin intternetin aikakaudella. Ei tarvitse sitten ihmetellä miksei ole kisaajia. Ihan vaan näin kehitysehdoituksena ensi kertaa varten että kun joku kerran viitsii nähdä vaivaa niin onhan se hauskempaa kun on enemmän väkeä paikalla



Kyllähän näistä aluecupin muutamasta maastokisasta on aina yleensä joku laittanut viestiä tännekin ennen kisaa. Tällä kertaa ei ennakkoviestiä näköjään ollut. On varmaankin nekin viestien lähettäjät siirtyneet kokonaan FB:n puolelle. Itse en oikein ehtinyt laittaa tietoa, kun tulimme Mallorcalta kotiin vasta myöhään maanantai-iltana.

Itse kisaan starttasi tosiaan vain 14 kuskia eikä yhtään ns. "MTB-Turku kuskia" meidän Antin ja minun lisäkseni. Kisa oli kyllä oikein mukava maitohapporykäisy ja keli mahtava!

----------


## snowfake

> Kyllähän näistä aluecupin muutamasta maastokisasta on aina yleensä joku laittanut viestiä tännekin ennen kisaa. Tällä kertaa ei ennakkoviestiä näköjään ollut. On varmaankin nekin viestien lähettäjät siirtyneet kokonaan FB:n puolelle. Itse oikein ehtinyt laittaa tietoa, kun tulin Mallorcalta kotiin vasta myöhään maanantai-iltana.
> 
> Itse kisaan starttasi tosiaan vain 14 kuskia eikä yhtään ns. "MTB-Turku kuskia" meidän Antin ja minun lisäkseni. Kisa oli kyllä oikein mukava maitohapporykäisy ja keli mahtava!



Oisko tuosta jotain GPS-dataa saatavilla, vois näin jälkikäteen joku päivä käydä kokeilemassa. Ei ole tullut Piikkiössä ajeltua ennen kun ei ole autoa ollut mutta nyt onnistuisi.

----------


## Juha Jokila

No, aina voi tulla ensi lauantaina Mynämäelle Laskuvarjojääkärikillan maastokilpailuun, jos jäi pyöräilykisat väliin. Kyseessä on noin 3-4 tunnin suunnistusta, ammuntaa yms. tehtäviä sisältävä yksilökilpailu. Osallistujia on toistaiseksi niin vähän, että muutama ulkopuolinen reserviläinen mahtuisi vielä hyvin mukaan. Osallistumismaksu 20 €, joka sisältää patruunat.
Tuolla virallinen kutsu: http://lsvjkilta.fi/varsinais-suomen-paikallisosasto

edit: Hyvä tilaisuus kurkistaa reserviläistoimintaan. Ei tavi olla maastopukua, eikä omia pyssyjä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Frank

Pistetääs tännekin jos joku ei ole tuolla toisaalla. Maasturi homehtuu kellarissa, pitää varmaan ulkoiluttaa sitä välillä. Onko siis halukkaita lähtemään sunnuntaina aikuisten oikeesti hidas vauhtiselle, mahdollisimman vähillä ylämäillä varustetulle lenkille? Itä-puolen polkuja, lähtö Prisman tolpalta 12.00. Ajellaan jokunen tunti. Tämä siis siinä tapauksessa että selviän ehjänä lauantain Lahden BMX ajeluista.

----------


## peruspertti

Tämmönenkin, Kullaanvuori Uphill Challenge, muistui mieleen kun siellä suunnalla tänään ajelin. Just alle 3 min meni.

----------


## hullukoira

> Pistetääs tännekin jos joku ei ole tuolla toisaalla. Maasturi homehtuu kellarissa, pitää varmaan ulkoiluttaa sitä välillä. Onko siis halukkaita lähtemään sunnuntaina aikuisten oikeesti hidas vauhtiselle, mahdollisimman vähillä ylämäillä varustetulle lenkille? Itä-puolen polkuja, lähtö Prisman tolpalta 12.00. Ajellaan jokunen tunti. Tämä siis siinä tapauksessa että selviän ehjänä lauantain Lahden BMX ajeluista.



Tarjotaan tähän lämmittelyksi sunnuntain aamupäiväcyclot: Lähtö klo 9:30 Tuorlasta ja lopetellaan siten, että halukkaat voivat jatkaa Frankin lenkille. Tunkkaustakuu ja kevätbonuksena 70-luvulla hylättyä ratapohjaa.

----------


## Lare

> En tiedä mikä ne kuuluisat enskapolut on, mutta teknistä ajettavaa varmasti löytyy Luolavuori - Ala-Lemu akselilla.. En pysty varmaksi lupaamaan että itse kerkeisin "oppaaksi", mutta selvinnee kyllä ensi viikon aikana..



Moro

Onko asiaan tullut selvyyttä?
Mun optiot oli siis 4.5 ja 2.5.

----------


## miku80

joo se perjantainen menee töissä ja sunnuntaina pitäisi kestitä vieraita..

----------


## OlliR

> Tarjotaan tähän lämmittelyksi sunnuntain aamupäiväcyclot: Lähtö klo 9:30 Tuorlasta ja lopetellaan siten, että halukkaat voivat jatkaa Frankin lenkille. Tunkkaustakuu ja kevätbonuksena 70-luvulla hylättyä ratapohjaa.



Olen tulossa mukaan!

----------


## Frank

Lahti otti omansa, en lähde huomenna metsään.

----------


## Lare

> joo se perjantainen menee töissä ja sunnuntaina pitäisi kestitä vieraita..



No pöh.

----------


## OlliR

Kiitos hullukoiralle aamupäivän lenkistä, olipa mahtava lenkki hienossa kelissä! Löydettiin suunnistuskartta metsästä ja testattiin rata cycloilla, hyvin löyty rastit. Kärmeksistä oli useita havaintoja.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> No pöh.



Minäkin voin tulla ajelemaan sun kanassa, jos ei kukaan Turkulainen kerkeä. Osaan polut Turun pohjoispuolelta Raisio - Masku akselilta ja tietty jos ei ihan Turusta tarvi lähteä, niin Mynämäen Kalliobaana ja Kuhankuonon reitit käy aina mulle.

----------


## Lare

Mä ehdin jo ton sunnuntain buukata kun oletin ettei tärppää. Sopiiko pe JJ:lle?

Turun polut on se mikä jostain syystä vetää puoleensa, eli jos vaikka sinne.

----------


## Pave

> Tämmönenkin, Kullaanvuori Uphill Challenge, muistui mieleen kun siellä suunnalla tänään ajelin. Just alle 3 min meni.



Cyclolla?  :Vink: 

Osasto Yli-Maaria pyöriskeli sunnuntain ratoksi pari-kolme tuntia itä/eteläpuolella. Ei pannuja, kaksi pinnarikkoa (prkl Pillarit, alkaa mitta täyttyä).
Tuttuja ja vähemmän tuttuja maastopyöräilijöitä tuli muutama vastaan, yksi jopa ilman pyörää, Järvelän yacuzzissa.

Vapuntienoo taas kokonaan muissa maisemissa, en pääse näyttämään vanhoja enskapätkiä.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Mä ehdin jo ton sunnuntain buukata kun oletin ettei tärppää. Sopiiko pe JJ:lle?
> 
> Turun polut on se mikä jostain syystä vetää puoleensa, eli jos vaikka sinne.



Ei nyt ainakaan vielä ole mitään estettä. Minkälainen aikataulu ja kuinka pitkä lenkki olis sopiva?

----------


## HAK

Mä voisin lähteä pe mahdollisesti messiin. Muutama "epävarmuustekijä" matkassa, mm. työpäivä eli tiukan paikan tullen voin joutua häipymään kesken lenkin  :Hymy:  ja yhden takuuiskarin saapuminen. Mutta jos natsaa voin tulla seuraksi. Aikaisin aamusta tietty.

----------


## Lare

Mä ehdin sinne varmaan yhdeksään ja mun pitää lähteä takaisin kolmelta.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Mä ehdin sinne varmaan yhdeksään ja mun pitää lähteä takaisin kolmelta.



Eli 6 tuntia max. Viimeksi ajoin tuolla 4,5 h, että sen verran löytyy polkua tuoreesta muistista. Milläs pyörällä sää meinaat ajaa, joustoja vai ilman?

Olisko Tämä Raision Kerttulan urheilukeskus hyvä lähtöpaikka klo 9.00:
http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...234191&lang=fi

----------


## Lare

Mä tuun täpärillä, 160mmx2
Raisio ja ysi on ok.
Mut saa tehokaimmin kiinni numerosta nolnelnol-57852ysiysi, jos tulee akuuttia asiaa.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> mä tuun täpärillä, 160mmx2
> raisio ja ysi on ok.
> Mut saa tehokaimmin kiinni numerosta nolnelnol-57852ysiysi, jos tulee akuuttia asiaa.



ok. 0440 795 552

edit.
Kokeilin tehdä googleen tapahtuman...  hehheh. Ei niin tosissaan, mutta vaikutti onnistuvan?

https://plus.google.com/u/0/events/c...ekpn56tdujielo

----------


## Juha Jokila

Kävin tänään nuotittamassa Kerttulan, Petäsmäen ja Kallasten polkuja Perjantain porukkalenkkiä varten. Pienellä alueella on rutosti polkuja, mutta niiden jouheva yhdistely niin, ettei samaa polkua ajeta kahdesti, on pikkusen haasteellista. Muinaisella Sudentappolenkillä tämä onnistui, mutta en millään jaksanut muistaa enää silloista reitinvalintaa.

edit.
Suunniteltu reitti. Puolimatkalaisten on helppo oikasta 8-tien ja Kustavin tien risteyksen ABC:n kohdalta takaisin Kerttulaan. Maskun montuilla reitin pohjoisimmassa kohdassa on grilli, jossa voidaan tarvittaessa syödä kunnolla.

----------


## ZeiR

Moi. Olisiko kenelläkään gps-trackia läntisen Turun poluista (Pansion suunta)?

----------


## hullukoira

Viimevuoden Turun kierrolla ajettiin ainakin vähän Pansiossa.
Ja sama vapun kunniaksi ison G:n kartalla: http://goo.gl/maps/jc0QY

----------


## Matti H

Viime vuotisissa geimeissä Pansion suunta ajettiin aika suoraviivaisesti, polkua on rutkasti enemmän. Etsivä löytää, ja seuraa sinisiä miehiä.

----------


## Lare

> grilli, jossa voidaan tarvittaessa syödä kunnolla.



Onko toi siis nakkikioski vai makkaran kärvennyspaikka?

----------


## Juha Jokila

^ Kaljaterassi, josta saa hyvää grilliruokaa.

----------


## Lare

Nam, rasvaa&suolaa. Sinne.

----------


## sanaksenaho

Onko mtb-turku mukana kilometrikisassa jo?

----------


## Juha Jokila

Muistutus!

Huomenna klo 9.00 pitkä mtb-lenkki, lähtö Kerttulasta. Paluu viimeistään klo 15.

----------


## artzi

> Moi. Olisiko kenelläkään gps-trackia läntisen Turun poluista (Pansion suunta)?



Tuohon hienoon Turun kiertoon muutama lisäpätkä. Kuuluuko Temppelivuoren kutsu? Tuosta se puuttuu, mutta sehän on se seuraava suunnattoman korkea ja vaarallinen vuori Upalingosta Naantaliin päin.

----------


## HAK

Kiitti JJ & Lare hienosta päivästä.
http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...a8b97ic2raom7b

PS. JJ, en tule huomenna Raumalle, tuli muuta ohjelmaa.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Koko reitti ajettiin 5 h 30 min Laren ja HAK:n kanssa. Aika tiukkaa settiä vedettiin, kun aikatulussa oli kiinteä takaraja, mutta jäi sentään 12 minuuttia vielä marginaalia. On se Lauri aika kiipijä. Ei jäänyt montaa paikkaa ajamatta, jos yhtään.﻿

----------


## Juha Jokila

Loput kuvat https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/1...40734290237825

Olishan tonne ehkä mahtunut vielä yksi tai kaksi kuskia, enpä tiedä..  nytkään tullut yhtään teknistä.

----------


## Lare

Yes, kiitos hyvästä ajosta.

http://www.sormlandsleden.se/ Tuosta oli puhe.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQySdWaah3Q jotain svedujen matskua huudeilta.

Tukholman lähipolut siis löytyy tuolta Hellas, Nacka, Solsidan välillä

Mun footagea: https://picasaweb.google.com/MtbLare/Stokis10
https://picasaweb.google.com/MtbLare/Stokis13

Voi tutustua esim tällä: http://kso.lantmateriet.se/?redirected=true tosta löytyy Leden ja muitakin merkattuja näköjään

----------


## Juha Jokila

^ Kiitos, polkua näyttää olevan kartta täynnä joka suuntaan.

----------


## ZeiR

> Tuohon hienoon Turun kiertoon muutama lisäpätkä. Kuuluuko Temppelivuoren kutsu? Tuosta se puuttuu, mutta sehän on se seuraava suunnattoman korkea ja vaarallinen vuori Upalingosta Naantaliin päin.



Kiitos! Pitää hiukan kartoittaa tätä seutua kun ei ole siellä tullut juurikaan ajettua.

----------


## Lare

Tuo on Hellaksesta eli siitä mistä polut alkaa.

Vuoden -12 videomatskua


Vähän lisää kuvia. Kts. Lammasmakkarat Tyrestassa.

Svedut ovat merkanneet polkuja tänne. Zoomaa kohti Stokista niin merkintöjä ilmestyy kummasti.

Mulla on tuon Hellaksen alueen kartta sähköisenä. Voin lähettää sen spostiin tarvittaessa.

Siitä vaan Viikkarin terminaaliin.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Mulla on tuon Hellaksen alueen kartta sähköisenä. Voin lähettää sen spostiin tarvittaessa.



Hyvä kartta on aina kiinnostava vanhalle suunnistajalle.  juha.jokila@dnainternet.net

Vaikuttaisi, että tuolla saa viikon kulumaan ihan hyvin. Hyvässä seurassa on toki aina hauskempaa.

----------


## OlliR

Kukas ajoi kullitetulla läskillä Kirjalansalmen sillalla tänään iltapäivällä/illalla? Missäs kävit ja löysitkö Paraisten puolelta polkuja?

Pari muutakin maastopyöräilijää ajeli Paraisten Lehtiniemen alueella kuluneella viikolla? Tulin tyttären kanssa fillareilla perässä, mutta kerkesitte polulle ennenkuin ehdittiin lähietäisyydelle. Jopas alkaa Paraisten poluilla olemaan ruuhkaa!

----------


## Vispe

Nyt sunnuntaina vielä mahdollisuus testata Konan maastopyörämallisto Haunisissa, klo 11-17. Tulkaahan MTB-Turkulaiset piipahtamaan, vaikka uudemman kerran jos ette tänään jo olleet!

----------


## Immo Laine

Torstaina 8.5. pyöräsuunnistusta tarjolla! Kartat on päivitetty ja ratoja löytyy.
TERVETULOA!

http://www.ms-52.net/myna-rastit/myn...-ohjelma-2012/

Ja kalenteriin voi laittaa samalla jo 15.5. ja 5.6.

----------


## Juice

La 10.5 klo 21.55- olisi lenkkiä tarjolla. Ajoa noin 4 tuntia, hitaalla tai vähemmän hitaalla vauhdilla.
lähtö voisi olla vaikka pattilan parkkikselta,johon myös tullaan takaisin noin klo 02.00.
luonnollisesti lenkki jatkuu pidempäänkin, mikäli näin halutaan mutta kuitenkin aamuksi kotiin.

P.s Saa tulla mukaan.
p.s.s Jonkinlainen säävaraus

----------


## Se neljäs pudonnut

Tänään 6.5.2014 Turun linja-autoaseman pyörätelineestä varastettiin sini-valko-harmaa Cube LTD Race 26" vm 2012 klo 7:00 ja 17:15 välisenä aikana, lukko (Abus Bordo Lite) katkaistu pihdeillä. Erikoistuntomerkkeinä Panaracer Rampage -renkaat, kaksipuoliset polkimet, soittokello ja oikealla puolella takahaarukan alaputkessa kunnon kiveniskemä. Onneksi keväthuolto on vielä tekemättä.

Tapahtumapaikalla ihmetellessäni huomasin toisenkin samanlaisen lukon rikottuna toisen pyörätelineen vierellä.

Mahdollisista havainnoista etukäteen kiittäen

Tipi
nollaneljanolla viisinolla seitsemannolla ysiysikasi

----------


## Juha Jokila

MUISTUTUS TÄNÄÄN!
Varsinais-Suomessa Nousiaisten Paijulassa 18 km ja 10 km maastopyöräilyä edellyttävät radat.
Lähtöpaikka:
http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...227481&lang=fi

Lähtöaika vapaasti valittavissa klo 17:00-18:30 välisenä aikana.





> Torstaina 8.5. pyöräsuunnistusta tarjolla! Kartat on päivitetty ja ratoja löytyy.
> TERVETULOA!
> 
> http://www.ms-52.net/myna-rastit/myn...-ohjelma-2012/
> 
> Ja kalenteriin voi laittaa samalla jo 15.5. ja 5.6.

----------


## peruspertti

Onkohan kaikki suunnistamassa vai onko joku lähdössä Impparista

----------


## HAK

Lähes kaikki oli jossain muualla? Suunnistamassa oli yksi rouva ja viisi ukkoa. Mutta reitti ja kartta huippua. Suuret kiitokset JJ.
http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...tgnac4gpm174t1

----------


## peruspertti

Melko hiljaista oli Impparissakin. Saatiin sentään porukkalenkki aikaiseksi Hel02:den kanssa. Maarian kivikautisia polkuja käytiin ihmettelemässä. Eikä edes satanut koko aikaa. Sade loppui n. kilometri ennen kotia.
Kivaa oli kiitos!

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Lähes kaikki oli jossain muualla? Suunnistamassa oli yksi rouva ja viisi ukkoa. Mutta reitti ja kartta huippua. Suuret kiitokset JJ.
> http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...tgnac4gpm174t1



Mukavaa, että edes joku tuli paikalle. Nää mun harrastukset on kaikki vähän tämmösiä marginaalilajeja, että vaan kourallinen tosi harrastajia tulee kelistä piittaamatta paikalle. Osallistujamäärä oli sittenkin vain 5, koska olin laskenut yhden vaatteet vaihtaneen kahteen kertaan. Hannu ajoi kuitenkin pohja-ajan pitkälle reitille. Onnittelut.

Seuraavana torstaina taas uudet pysu-radat Mynä-Rasteilla!

----------


## Hel02

> Melko hiljaista oli Impparissakin. Saatiin sentään porukkalenkki aikaiseksi Hel02:den kanssa. Maarian kivikautisia polkuja käytiin ihmettelemässä. Eikä edes satanut koko aikaa. Sade loppui n. kilometri ennen kotia.
> Kivaa oli kiitos!



Hiukan kyllä kylmäsi, kun vilkuilin kello 5 min vaille kuusi, eikä ketään missään. Olin aivan varma, että samaan aikaan Prismalla tapahtuu. Hyvä lenkki minulle oudomilla poluilla. Kiitos seurasta.

----------


## MTB 50+

Ma 12.5.14, 18:00 Auranlaakson ABC, helppoa maastoa ja rauhallista vauhtia 2,5...3h Pääskyvuori, Halinen ... suunnalla. Mukaan sopii tulla.

----------


## Pihvi

Ke 14.5 XC-kisa Taivassalossa klo 18. Kisan kesto ollut yleensä noin 45-60min (järjestäjä päättää). Ei maksa mitään eikä vaadi lisenssiä.
http://pyora68.net/aluekalenteri/Kalenteri2014.html

To 15.5 Liedon XCO-kisan reittiesittely klo 18.00 Lieto-hallilta.

La 17.5 Liedon XCO-kisa
http://www.teamvelocycling.fi/kilpailut/lieto-xco
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...-XCO-17-5-2014

----------


## Jhelen

Tämä säie lienee paras paikka kysyä reiteistä.

Onko kukaan liikuskellut tuolla Liedon Parmanharjun suunnalla? Onko polkuja? 
Monta kertaa olen vaan autolla ajanut ohi ja näyttäisi olevan metsää ympärillä reilusti.

----------


## Shamus

Parmaharjulla on jonkin verran ajettavaa. Osa melko helppoa latupohjaa ja osa hyväpohjaista polkua. Korkeuseroa löytyy myös. Suurin osa poluista on kasvamassa umpeen vähäisen käytön vuoksi.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Huomenna torstaina jälleen pyöräsuunnistusrata Mynä-rasteilla. Koittakaahan vääntäytyä paikalle, etten mää turhaan näitä tee, kun eivät nämä ihan pienellä työllä synny. Viisi osallistujaa, joista neljä ottaa kartan, ei tyydytä.

Lähtö tässä: http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...228863&lang=fi

http://www.ms-52.net/myna-rastit/myn...-ohjelma-2012/

----------


## marmar

> Huomenna torstaina jälleen pyöräsuunnistusrata Mynä-rasteilla. Koittakaahan vääntäytyä paikalle, etten mää turhaan näitä tee, kun eivät nämä ihan pienellä työllä synny. Viisi osallistujaa, joista neljä ottaa kartan, ei tyydytä.
> 
> Lähtö tässä: http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...228863&lang=fi
> 
> http://www.ms-52.net/myna-rastit/myn...-ohjelma-2012/



Intoa olis, mutta aikataulu ei taivu mitenkään. 5.6 on merkattu kalenteriin ja silloin on tarkoitus päästä kokeilemaan. Osaakohan sitä edes suunnistaa 15 vuoden tauon jälkeen  :Sekaisin: 

Seuraavaa kertaa varten funtsin, että kun en kuitenkaan mitään kovaa pääse, niin ottaisko 5v pojan mukaan opettelemaan suunnistusta peräpyörään. Minkätasoisia reittejä nuo on? Esim väli vajosuo-kurjenpesä väli meni ilman murheita.

Reitti on tietysti on vähän kiinni siitä mihin ryteikköön eksyy, mutta jos osaa pysyä järkevillä poluilla.

----------


## Lehisj

Taivassalon XCO-kisa ajettu eilen mainiolla ja teknisesti haastavalla Pollin Pihan (Green Race) radalla. Paikalla jokunen ns. "MTB-Turku-kuski" eli ainakin Pihvi, HAK ja Lehikoisten poppoo. Lisääkin meitä olisi kyllä mahtunut ajamaan hyvin merkitylle ja happokkaalle baanalle. 

Kiitokset Team Kotikallio!

Vain tänään tarjolla harvoin saatavissa olevaa herkkua eli itse Suurmestari Fantomin (Henkka) suunniteleman Liedon XCO-kisaradan esittely! Vahvat huhut kertovat, että jopa Vaeltava aave olisi paikalla antamassa rataa koskevia ajovinkkejä!

Siitä sitten loistavilla ohjeilla varustettuna ja valmistavan harjoituksen kautta kaikki kynnelle kykenevät rohkeasti lauantaina testaamaan uusia taitojaan Liedon kisan harrasteluokkaan.

http://www.teamvelocycling.fi/kilpailut/lieto-xco

----------


## Ulla

Lenkki Itäharjulta, eikö? Onko porukkaa menossa? TS:n kuvaaja tulisi ottamaan teistä kuvaa liikuntaliitettä tms  varten.

----------


## Shamus

TS:n kuvaaja voi tulla klo 18.00 Lieto-hallille...  :Vink:

----------


## HAK

Pysut Myniksessä jälleen huippukartoilla ja maastossa. Harmi vaan kun porukkaa vain kourallinen. Kiitti JJ:lle aherruksesta.

----------


## Yeti

Juu, oli oikein mukava pyöräsuunnistus loistopoluilla. Kiitos Juhalle siitä.

Näihin saisi todellakin tulla enemmän porukkaa.

Sent from my GT-P5110 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## Juha Jokila

Kiitos pyöräsuunnistamaan saapuneille. Teitä oli 5 miestä paikalla ja kaikki ajoivat pitkän radan kokonaan läpi. HAK oli jälleen nopein! Hienoa! 

Rastitkin on jo hettu pois ja jauhelihapiirakkaa syöty Marsalkka vahva luomu oluella nieltynä.

----------


## Miklo

Olisiko mahdollista saada jonkinlainen PySu for beginners- ohje? Meinaa viime kerran tuli suunnistettua armeijassa edellisen vuosikymmenen alussa.

----------


## HAK

Pysu-homma toimii aivan samalla tapaa kuin normaali tossusuunnitus. Harjoitella voi siis lähes joka ilta kuntosuunnistuksissa kun käyttää vähän mielikuvitusta. Varsinaiseen pysukarttaan on tehty polkumääritykset. Täälläpäin niitä on akselilla Mynis-Kerttula. Kartat on kopiosuojattuja ja suunnistusseurojen omaisuutta.

Faceen olen koonnut kaikki tapahtumat Suomesta, joissa liikutaan fillarin ja karttatelineen kanssa. https://www.facebook.com/groups/2629...3650526089630/
Seuraavat pysut täälläpäin 29.5. Laitila ja 5.6. Mynis.

Karttatelineen voi hommata täältä: http://karttatelineet.com/

----------


## Ulla

Siellä toisaalla oli jotain parran ärinää TS:n jutusta. Älkää maalailko puruja seinille. Mua haastateltiin viikkoja sitten jotain liikuntaliitettä varten MTB-Turun toiminnasta ja nyt kun liite on menossa painoon, havaitsivat, että kuvat ovat liian vanhoja. Eilinen hälytys sinne toisaalle kulki vähän rikkinäisen puhelimen eli Paven kautta, ei sinne mitään toimittajaa enää pitänytkään olla tulossa.

Olen kommentoinut jutun luonnosta toimittajalle. Ei siitä täydellinen tullut. 

Kiitos eilen kuvaan suostuneille herroille!  :Hymy:

----------


## HAK

Mtbosta vielä, että juuri nyt on tulossa myös MOBO, jossa kartat mobiilissa ja leimaus QRllä. Sunnuntaina menen 8h rogaining-mtbo:hon, jossa laserkeilauskartta paperina ja QR-leimaus. Laji on murrosvaiheessa!


Sent from my RM-892_eu_finland_202 using Tapatalk

----------


## peruspertti

Nyt puhut sellaista MOBO kuuärrää ettei perässä pysy. Jotain suunnistusjuttua? Kiinnostaa kyllä  :Hymy:

----------


## HAK

> Nyt puhut sellaista MOBO kuuärrää ettei perässä pysy. Jotain suunnistusjuttua? Kiinnostaa kyllä



Enemmänkin mobiilia ja tietotekniikkaa  :Vink:  Nyt pitää alkaa pakkaan.

----------


## artzi

MOBO, Ilmeisesti virolainen kännykkäsuunnistus-ohjelma. Aloittelijalle, kännyn kompassi lienee vähän sinne päin, ja meneehän kuvan ottamiseesn sekuntikaupalla aikaa   :Hymy:  

Pitänee kokeilla kun joskus taas käy ajelemassa Riihimäeltä Ilvesreittiä. Siellä Riutassa näkyy olevan rata. Monella suunnistusharrastuksen (kin) ongelma on aina väärä päivä. Tuolla ohjelmalla voi suunnistaa just silloin kun haluaa, valmiita pysyviä ratoja. Vai ymmärsinkö väärin?

----------


## hullukoira

> - - - Karttatelineen voi hommata täältä: http://karttatelineet.com/



Ja jos homma alkaa vaikuttaa liikaa välineurheilulta, karttatelineen voi tehdä itsekin vaikka kiljukanisterista. Urheilu raitistaa.

Omalla tallin pöydällä on jo pari viikkoa pyörinyt rulla vetelää pleksiä ja pussillinen ruuveja. Kait niistä joku häkkyrä kesäkuun alkuun mennessä vielä syntyy.

----------


## OlliR

Huomenna aamulla klo 9.30 Paraisten Tokmannilta lähtee vähintään yhden miehen letka kohti Paraisten polkuja. Saa tulla mukaan kuka kerkee ja haluaa. Tarkoitus ajaa keskustan alueen polkuja, kokonaismatka noin 25 km. Eli nyt ei ole tarkoitus mennä Satmarkin suuntaan, pitkä lenkki joskus toiste. Polut on teknisiä ja mäkisiä, mutta juuri nyt erittäin kuivia. Vauhti on sopiva.

----------


## Lehisj

Liedon XCO-kisa kuitattu myös MTB-Turun kuskien osalta. Päivä ja rata olivat hienoja ja menestystäkin tuli ihan mukavasti 
paikallisille kuskeille. Itselle päivän epätoivoisten vääntöjen keskellä kohokohtana olivat MattiH:n kuuluvat kannustukset ja taas lähti vanha rientämään eteenpäin hymy huuililla!

----------


## snowfake

Munkit oli hyviä.

T. 1/3 kierrosta alusta ja rengas puhki  :Vink:

----------


## Mika.t

Hyvä meininki oli ainakin mulla katsomossa  :Hymy:  Aika hapottava ylämäki ja jänskä alamäki oli löydetty reitille. Monen monta tyyliä oli tulla mäki alas.

----------


## Matti H

> Itselle päivän epätoivoisten vääntöjen keskellä kohokohtana olivat MattiH:n kuuluvat kannustukset ja taas lähti vanha rientämään eteenpäin hymy huuililla!



Kulkihan se Pivotti kuin riivattu, hienoa menoa!  :Leveä hymy:  Mullahan oli mukana myös kannustuskoira, joka ulvoi kilpailijoille.

Mukava oli käydä hyvässä kelissä katsomassa laadukasta maastopyöräilyä ja tavata tuttuja. Ajamaankin olisi hitusen tehnyt mieli, mutta ei tässä kunnossa käy kisaaminen.

----------


## Rau VK

Rauman suunnalta kysellään, onko tulevana lauantaina porukkaa menossa poluille akselilla Mynämäki-Raisio- Turku ? voisin tulla tutustumaan ku nää Rauman polut on ajettu moneen kertaan. Ajoaikaa 3-4h.

----------


## Immo Laine

mainosta mainosta...

----------


## miku80

Meinasin huomenna heittää pikku lenkin illalla, lähtö 18.00 raispon edestä (kärsämäen myymälä) tai ~18.20 itäharjun prismalta jos joku haluu lähtee mukaan? Vauhti todennäköisesti melko rauhallinen..

----------


## artzi

Huomenna ke-to-pe olisi aikaa vaikka Kuhis/Marttilan korpi/Teijo-melkein-jo-kansallispuisto tms. Jos joku haluaa nähdä noita, ja pystyy kuljettamaan myös kaksi läskiä (pööräjakuski). Täyttä vauhtia eli rauhallisesti retkeillen.

----------


## mijura

Hienoa,

Itsellä olisi tavoitteena taas päästä metsiä pisin Ruskolle veljeni luokse vauvaa katsomaan. Eli suuntana voisi olla sama. Pistän privaan numeroni.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Huomenna ke-to-pe olisi aikaa vaikka Kuhis/Marttilan korpi/Teijo-melkein-jo-kansallispuisto tms. Jos joku haluaa nähdä noita, ja pystyy kuljettamaan myös kaksi läskiä (pööräjakuski). Täyttä vauhtia eli rauhallisesti retkeillen.



Ei onnistu enää, kun pakkoloma loppui jo.

----------


## artzi

> Rauman suunnalta kysellään, onko tulevana lauantaina porukkaa menossa poluille akselilla Mynämäki-Raisio- Turku ? voisin tulla tutustumaan ku nää Rauman polut on ajettu moneen kertaan. Ajoaikaa 3-4h.



Myös raumalainen viesti on luettu. Mulla alkaa olla taas aukkoja turun/raision polkujen muistamisessa, niin että kivaa lenkkiä saisi vedettyä... onko löytynyt vapaaehtoisia oppaita privana? 





> Huomenna ke-to-pe olisi aikaa vaikka Kuhis/Marttilan korpi/Teijo-melkein-jo-kansallispuisto tms. Jos joku haluaa nähdä noita, ja pystyy kuljettamaan myös kaksi läskiä (pööräjakuski). Täyttä vauhtia eli rauhallisesti retkeillen.



Tähän voi nyt lisätä la ja su... eli etäretki Kuhis/Marttilan korpi/Teijo olisi paras vaihtoehto. 

Mijuran viesti kadonnut foorumin bittihelvettiini? Muutenkin vähän tökkii tämä...

----------


## TeKu

Löytyisikö joltain gps-dataa Paimion suunnalta? Lauantaina saatan eksyä niille nurkille, joten pieniä vinkkejä polkujen suhteen kaipailen.

----------


## Lare

JJ -> Tämän vuoden mun ryhmän Tukholman polkukuvat täällä
Ei lopu kalliot ajamalla kesken.

----------


## Juha Jokila

^ On hyvän näköistä polkua. Harmi, että pakkoloma ehtisi loppua ennen kuin pääsin lähtemään tänne. Nyt ei tiedä miten pitkälle menee ennen kuin eka vapaa sattuu kohdale ja sittenkin yölaivat ja viikonloppulähdöt ovat huomattavasti kalliimpia kuin arkena. Lohdutuksena kahden viikon päästä lähden ajamaan itärajan mtbSeikkailua viikoksi.  :Hymy:

----------


## artzi

Aamujunailin pöörän Saloon. Teijoon asti ei näillä pakkasilla tohtinut lähteä ajamaan, mutta "löysin" Salon päästä uusia väyliä, seuraavalla pitkällä Salo-Matilda-Salo reissulla ei tarvitse ehkä sittenkään tunkkailla niitä mun parhaita paikkoja.

----------


## OlliR

Huhuu, missä kaikki yhteislenkit?! Torstailenkkejä lukuunottamatta ei ole ainakaan foorumin puolella yhteislenkkejä. Mielelläni osallistuisin, yksin on tylsä ajaa.. Artzin mukana olisin mielelläni lähtenyt Teijolle, mutta oli muuta ohjelmaa, valitettavasti.

Kiinnostaako ketään Paraisten ympäriajo sunnuntaina? Ilmoitukset foorumille. Lähtö Tokmannilta klo 10.00, ajoa maksimissaan noin 50km. Tahkon pitkän matkan pyöräiljöille hyvää treeniä tarjolla jos polkee siirtymät mantereen puolelta! Vettä saa matkalta parista kohtaa ja Sattmarkin kahvitupa on puolessa välissä auki, joten pullarahaa on syytä varata mukaan.

----------


## miku80

Rauhallista tiistailenkkiä tarjolla. Lähtö 18.00 Raispon(kärsämäen myymälä) edestä tai ~18.30 Itäharjun Prismalta.. Ps. Säävaraus...

Edit: Peruttu....

----------


## artzi

Mää (kin) yhteislenkkeilen pääasiassa itseni kanssa.  :Hymy:  Vkl:na taas, talviloman kunniaksi luultavasti joku versio Hämeen järviylänköä. Muitakin voisi ajattaa, mutta kun päätös missä-milloin ja kuinka pitkästi tulee viime hetkellä.

----------


## hullukoira

> Kiinnostaako ketään Paraisten ympäriajo sunnuntaina? Ilmoitukset foorumille. Lähtö Tokmannilta klo 10.00, ajoa maksimissaan noin 50km. Tahkon pitkän matkan pyöräiljöille hyvää treeniä tarjolla jos polkee siirtymät mantereen puolelta! Vettä saa matkalta parista kohtaa ja Sattmarkin kahvitupa on puolessa välissä auki, joten pullarahaa on syytä varata mukaan.



Etelän elämysmatka sopii sunnuntaille just hyvin. Jos on muita mantereelta tulijoita, niin voidaan sopia treffit Kuusistonsalmen sillalle 9:20.

----------


## Matti H

> Huhuu, missä kaikki yhteislenkit?! Torstailenkkejä lukuunottamatta ei ole ainakaan foorumin puolella yhteislenkkejä. Mielelläni osallistuisin, yksin on tylsä ajaa.. Artzin mukana olisin mielelläni lähtenyt Teijolle, mutta oli muuta ohjelmaa, valitettavasti.
> 
> Kiinnostaako ketään Paraisten ympäriajo sunnuntaina? Ilmoitukset foorumille. Lähtö Tokmannilta klo 10.00, ajoa maksimissaan noin 50km. Tahkon pitkän matkan pyöräiljöille hyvää treeniä tarjolla jos polkee siirtymät mantereen puolelta! Vettä saa matkalta parista kohtaa ja Sattmarkin kahvitupa on puolessa välissä auki, joten pullarahaa on syytä varata mukaan.



Pah, olisi taas kerran napannut, mutta nyt on lepopäivät käynnissä. Ensi viikolla tarttis juosta kahteen otteeseen yli maramatkan. Niinpä syön ja katson telkkaria. Ja ei sillään, ajokamatkin on Imatralla.

----------


## Frank

Sunnuntaina vois kokeilla vaihteeks taatusti hidasvauhtista lenkkiä. Vauhti siis rauhallinen, taukoja ei kuitenkaan juuri pidetä. Pari kolme tuntia vois ajella. Lähtö tolpalta 12.00.

----------


## OlliR

> Kiinnostaako ketään Paraisten ympäriajo sunnuntaina? Ilmoitukset foorumille. Lähtö Tokmannilta klo 10.00



Joudun pikaisella aikataululla peruuttamaan tämän lenkin. Yhteislenkkejä oli huomenna tarjolla ainakin Hirvensalossa ja Prisman tolpalta.

----------


## Frank

Speksien mukainen sunnuntailenkki tuli ajettua. 2.5 tuntia, hidas vauhti ja kaikki luvatut paikat kierrettiin. Ei pannutuksia vaikka kovin yritinkin, yksi rengas ja yhdet ketjut meni eli hajotustakuu tuli hoidettua. Eikä kyllä eksyttykään. Kiitos seurasta kaikille.

----------


## hullukoira

Paraisten sijaan suuntasin cyclolla kohti Parmanharjua. Alunperin piti ajella teitä pitkin, mutta Ahteentien laitaan ilmestyneet uudet luontopolkukyltit johdattivat minut metsään. Vähän yli 9 km merkattu polku oli mukava yllätys, etenkin harjun eteläpuoliset pätkät ovat hyvää vaihtelua loppuunkalutuille lähiöpoluille.

----------


## artzi

Tässä olisi turkussenkin esimerkkiä miten ulkoilureitin voi merkata siististi... Hämeen harjun Ilvesreitti, Hattula. Tylsää auton levyistä baanaa tuo kyllä. Polkujakin risteilee

----------


## artzi

Käykää muuten siellä Teijolla kun vielä ehditte, ennen kuin se on pilattu uudella imagolla ja ylileveillä pururatapoluilla (silminnäkijähavainto...). Etelän parhaita kohteita maastopyörille. Marttilan korpi sopii vähän teknisempänä joillekin, mutta siellä se pienempi lenkki on jo mahoton ajaa. Pitkokset paskana, nääs. Mutta muuten ubbee paikka.

----------


## Smo

Ai ei ole Marttilan korpi ajettavaa? Suunnittelin mökiltä retkeä tuonne ja Kurjenrahkaan täysjäykällä 90-luvun teräsmaasturilla .. mökiltä Marttilaan 70 km. Ideana polkea tuonne, leiri pystyyn ja sitten ajella/kävellä. Sama Kurjenrahka - Kuhankuono akselilla. Yötä ehkä laavussa, luulen ettei saa telttaa pakattua ..

----------


## artzi

> Käykää muuten siellä Teijolla kun vielä ehditte, ennen kuin se on pilattu uudella imagolla ja ylileveillä pururatapoluilla (silminnäkijähavainto...). Etelän parhaita kohteita maastopyörille. Marttilan korpi sopii vähän teknisempänä joillekin, mutta siellä se pienempi lenkki on jo mahoton ajaa. Pitkokset paskana, nääs. Mutta muuten ubbee paikka.



On siellä ennenkin joku täysjäykällä seikkaillut, muistelisin, vaikka ei siellä niitä hienoimpia neulasbaanoja paljoa ole. Jotain mutinaa taisi kuulua jonosta kun siellä kerran käytiin...  :Hymy:  

Sinne vaan. Muutama päivä sitten kävin Marttilassa. Pitkällä lenkillä niin polut kuin myös pitkokset ihan ok, mutta hiukan on vaiheessa jo nuo lyhyen lenkin pitkokset...

----------


## Smo

> On siellä ennenkin joku täysjäykällä seikkaillut, muistelisin, vaikka ei siellä niitä hienoimpia neulasbaanoja paljoa ole. Jotain mutinaa taisi kuulua jonosta kun siellä kerran käytiin...  
> 
> Sinne vaan. Muutama päivä sitten kävin Marttilassa. Pitkällä lenkillä niin polut kuin myös pitkokset ihan ok, mutta hiukan on vaiheessa jo nuo lyhyen lenkin pitkokset...



Voihan siellä kävelläkkin .. tai mennä suoraan Kurjenrahkaan. Mitään kauppoja Marttila-Kurjenrahka välillä tai lähinnä Kurjenrahka-Kuhankuononoakselilla? Kartta pitäis Kuhankuonosta hoitaa, onko siellä infopisteissä millaiset että vois kuvaa ottaa? 

Edit: Näyttäis netissä olevan Lounaispaikka - karttasovellus

Ei taitaisi olla mikään nautinto ajella (huonosti) kuormatulla maasturilla kurjenrahka-Kuhankuono lävitse etelä-pohjois suunnassa? Haukkavuoren reittikin taitaa retkikuormassa olla hankala?

----------


## marmar

> Voihan siellä kävelläkkin .. tai mennä suoraan Kurjenrahkaan. Mitään kauppoja Marttila-Kurjenrahka välillä tai lähinnä Kurjenrahka-Kuhankuononoakselilla? Kartta pitäis Kuhankuonosta hoitaa, onko siellä infopisteissä millaiset että vois kuvaa ottaa? 
> 
> Edit: Näyttäis netissä olevan Lounaispaikka - karttasovellus



Pisteääs nyt näin kesän kynnyksellä hiukan linkkejä, mitä olen merkkaillut vuosien varrella muistiin, ettei kenenkään ajelut jää ajamatta karttojen puutteeseen, 
(Mielellään otan täydennyksiä listaan.)

http://www.paikkatietoikkuna.fi/web/fi, monipuolinen karttojen katselusivusto, jonka ominaisuuksiin kannatta perehtyä. 
Saa myös erinomaisia tulosteita, jos jaksaa nähdä vaivaa karttatasojen kanssa.
Pikakartta, nopeasti tulostettavia karttoja
Kapsi, Android ja oruxmaps ohjeita
Openstreetmap
Kansalaisen karttapaikka, vanha ja toimiva kiintestörajat plussaa

----------


## Smo

> Pisteääs nyt näin kesän kynnyksellä hiukan linkkejä, mitä olen merkkaillut vuosien varrella muistiin, ettei kenenkään ajelut jää ajamatta karttojen puutteeseen, 
> (Mielellään otan täydennyksiä listaan.)



retkikartta.fi

Yleensä printtaillut karttapaikasta tai retkikartasta mutta mökillä ei ole printteriä .. usein kun extempore tulee mentyä johonkin retkeilyalueille niin kuva parkki-infopisteessä kartasta ja suunnistus kameralla  :Hymy:  .. kiva jos akku loppuu tai kamera hajoo  :Sarkastinen:  .. näemmä jotain merkkausta olisi noilla Kuhankuonon reiteillä.

----------


## Matti H

> On siellä ennenkin joku täysjäykällä seikkaillut, muistelisin, vaikka ei siellä niitä hienoimpia neulasbaanoja paljoa ole. Jotain mutinaa taisi kuulua jonosta kun siellä kerran käytiin...  
> 
> Sinne vaan. Muutama päivä sitten kävin Marttilassa. Pitkällä lenkillä niin polut kuin myös pitkokset ihan ok, mutta hiukan on vaiheessa jo nuo lyhyen lenkin pitkokset...



Kyllähän täysjäykällä Marttilassa pärjää. Ilman vaihteitakin kuulemma. 2010 pitkokset oli vielä ok, nyt huonot juostakin. Mitä olen nykyään tuolla harrastanut pääasiassa. Kannattaa silti käydä, hieno mesta. Hyvät kartat mukaan ellei ole tuttu.

----------


## artzi

> retkikartta.fi
> 
> Yleensä printtaillut karttapaikasta tai retkikartasta mutta mökillä ei ole printteriä .. usein kun extempore tulee mentyä johonkin retkeilyalueille niin kuva parkki-infopisteessä kartasta ja suunnistus kameralla  .. kiva jos akku loppuu tai kamera hajoo  .. näemmä jotain merkkausta olisi noilla Kuhankuonon reiteillä.



Retkikartta on hyvä, kun siinä voi piirtää halutun reitin (Mittaa etäisyys-toiminto), ja tallentaa sen gpx-muodossa kännykkään. 

Piilomerkinnät on käytössä lähinnä/varsinkin Navankallio ja piste 7 välillä, heidän omalla kartalla siis. Hakkuu ylittyy viistosti, ehkä 100m suuntaan x, riippuen siitä mistä tulee. Helppo siirtyä tielle siitä, jos meinaaa eksyillä.

----------


## Smo

> Retkikartta on hyvä, kun siinä voi piirtää halutun reitin (Mittaa etäisyys-toiminto), ja tallentaa sen gpx-muodossa kännykkään. 
> 
> Piilomerkinnät on käytössä lähinnä/varsinkin Navankallio ja piste 7 välillä, heidän omalla kartalla siis. Hakkuu ylittyy viistosti, ehkä 100m suuntaan x, riippuen siitä mistä tulee. Helppo siirtyä tielle siitä, jos meinaaa eksyillä.



Nokia 1100 ei taida syödä gpx:ää  :Hymy:  .. Teijoon olis 80 km hmm ... säästäisi Kurjenrahkan toiseen kertaan..

----------


## marmar

> .. näemmä jotain merkkausta olisi noilla Kuhankuonon reiteillä.



Mun mielipide kuhankuonon merkkauksista on, että ei niillä yksin hauska ole suunnistaa, jos on ekaa kertaa liikkeellä. Joku kartta on hyvä olla. Tai sitten matkaan niin, että varaa mahdollisuuden palata lähtöpisteeseen tai teitä pitkin pois. Itte kun ajoin vajosuolta kurjenpesälle, niin jouduin kerran kurkaamaan karttaa. Toki pienellä harharetkellä olisi voinut todeta merkkien kadonneen ja arpoa toisen suunnan, joten pelkkiä merkkausia seuraamalla voi selvitä reissusta kokonaan ilman karttaakin, mutta en suosittele.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Nokia 1100 ei taida syödä gpx:ää  .. Teijoon olis 80 km hmm ... säästäisi Kurjenrahkan toiseen kertaan..



Tossa mun piirtämä kartta muutaman vuoden takaa Kurjenrahkalta.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_8...it?usp=sharing


Siinä Raasin järven pohjoispuolella sinisellä reitillä karttasanojen Soikeroinen, Mansikkapalonmäki, Pirunkirkko välillä on hieman jyrkkäpiirteistä ainakin kuormatulle pyörälle.

----------


## Yeti

> ...
> Ei taitaisi olla mikään nautinto ajella (huonosti) kuormatulla maasturilla kurjenrahka-Kuhankuono lävitse etelä-pohjois suunnassa? Haukkavuoren reittikin taitaa retkikuormassa olla hankala?



Ihan hyvin siellä voi ajaa kuormatulla maasturilla. Muutama pätkä on haastavampi, mutta ihan tavalliset varsinaissuomalaiset polut siellä on. Ja nautinnollista on.



Sent from my GT-P5110 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## Smo

> Ihan hyvin siellä voi ajaa kuormatulla maasturilla. Muutama pätkä on haastavampi, mutta ihan tavalliset varsinaissuomalaiset polut siellä on. Ja nautinnollista on.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5110 using Tapatalk 4



No sit pitäs ainakin jättää toi kolmen kilon teltta kotiin tai metsään  :Leveä hymy:  .. ei ole tullut ajeltua kuormatulla maasturilla edes maantiellä tai no kaupassa käytyä, maastossa rinkka selässä polkuja kylläkin.

----------


## hullukoira

> - - -
> Lähtöaika vapaasti valittavissa klo 17:00-18:30 välisenä aikana.



Onko torstain rasteilla sama aikataulu ja missä lähtö on?

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Onko torstain rasteilla sama aikataulu ja missä lähtö on?



Sama aikataulu. Opastus tästä: http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...228750&lang=fi
Parkki vissiin katsastusaseman pihalla.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Joku täällä kyseli pyöräsuunnistuksesta taannoin... Hommahan vastaa hyvin pitkälti normaalia suunnistusta. Kartta on muuten normaali suunnistuskartta, mutta polkujen ja teiden kuvaus hieman eroaa normaalisuunnisuksesta. (Saatetaan joskus järjestää tavallisellakin suunnistuskartalla.) Polut ja tiet on merkitty pisteviivalla, katkoviivalla tai yhtenäisellä viivalla. Pisteviiva on hankalimmin ajettavissa ja yhtenäinen viiva on erittäin helppoa ajettavaa. Kaikkia viivatyyppejä voi olla kahta eri leveyttä ja tämä kuvastaa polun tai tien leveyttä. Leveämpi viiva on siis leveämpi ura maastossa.

Pyöräsuunnistuksessa rastit on poluilla tai polkujen lähistöllä pyörän kanssa saavutettavassa paikassa. Reitinvalinta poikkeaa ymmärrettävästi normaalisuunnistuksesta siten että teitä ja polkuja kannattaa hyödyntää. Umpimetsä on todella hidasta ja tuskaista pyöräiltävää, joten sinne ei kannata mennä. Pisteviivalla merkitty polku on todennäköisesti tyypillistä täkäläistä teknistä polkua, jossa ajovauhti kohtuullisen rauhallinen. Mikäli vaihtoehtona on kiertää jostain kauempaa tietä tai vähemmän teknistä polkua, niin se saattaa useinkin kannattaa. Helpommalla reitillä pystyy useinkin pitämään kaksin- tai kolminkertaista nopeutta, joten aika kaukaakin saattaa kannattaa kiertää.

Minimissään et tarvise mukaan kuin itsesi, fillarin ja kypärän. Emit-leimasimia on vuokrattavana, jos ei omista omaa. Kartan pitäminen kädessä ei tietysti ole nopein tapa ajaa, mutta pääsee ainakin kokeilemaan. Jonkinlainen teline kartalla auttaa asiaa kummasti. Jos karttateline sattuu olemaan pyörivää mallia, niin ainakin itselläni kartan lukeminen helpottuu kun voi aina pitää karttaa menosuuntaan.

Minimissään karttatelineen voi tehdä kutakuinkin näin... Ota pala vaneria tai tukevaa muovia tms. Koko saisi olla luokkaa noin 25-30 cm / sivu. Muodolla ei niin kauheasti väliä, mutta likimain neliö on toki fiksuin. Tee levyn keskelle reikä, josta levy pultataan jonkinlaiseen kannattimeen. Pulttaaminen siten että levyä pystyy pyörimään, mutta se ei mielellään saisi pyöriä itsekseen. Kannattimena voi käyttä vaikkapa vanhaa lampun kiinnikettä, radiorautaa tms. Kiinnike sitten kiinni tankoon (tai stemmiin). Jos käy tuuri, niin levy mahtuu pyörimään, kädet sopii gripeille ja vaihteita pystyy käyttämään eikä polvetkaan osu levyyn ajaessa. Kartta sitten jotenkin kiinni tähän telineeseen - kuminauhoilla, muovipussilla, teipillä tms. Tällaisen kotikutoisen karttatelineen ongelma saattaa tulla esiin reippaammassa vauhdissa, jolloin kartta tai teline alkaa lepattamaan tai vääntymään ajoviimassa.

Pyöräsuunnistusmahdollisuuksia on täälläpäin vähän, joten kaikki huomenna torstaina kokeilemaan. Reitit on taas todennäköisesti oikeaa maastopyöräilyä, joten pelkästä ajamisen nautinnosta kannattaa lähteä mukaan. Lähtöpaikalla saa varmasti perehdytystäkin lajiin, jos vain uskaltaa kysyä.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Paljastetaan huomisesta sen verran, että olen yrittänyt sijoittaa radan kartalle siten, että on mahdollisimman vähän samaa edelliseen kertaan verrattuna. Eli osa radasta menee asuntoalueen tieviidakossa ja ajallisesti ehkä 2/3 osaa maastossa. Riippuen tietenkin reitinvalinnoista. Tänä kesänä en tee enempää pyöräsuunnistusratoja, joten viimeinen tilaisuus täällä päin noin vuoteen.

----------


## Smo

> Mun mielipide kuhankuonon merkkauksista on, että ei niillä yksin hauska ole suunnistaa, jos on ekaa kertaa liikkeellä. Joku kartta on hyvä olla. Tai sitten matkaan niin, että varaa mahdollisuuden palata lähtöpisteeseen tai teitä pitkin pois. Itte kun ajoin vajosuolta kurjenpesälle, niin jouduin kerran kurkaamaan karttaa. Toki pienellä harharetkellä olisi voinut todeta merkkien kadonneen ja arpoa toisen suunnan, joten pelkkiä merkkausia seuraamalla voi selvitä reissusta kokonaan ilman karttaakin, mutta en suosittele.



Jos seurailee noita reittejä? Onko parkki/infopaikalla sellaista karttaa josta voisi ottaa kuvan?

http://www.kuhankuono.fi/fi/reitit-ja-opasteet/

----------


## artzi

Kännyllä kuva tahi kuvia  tuosta kartasta?

http://kartta.lounaispaikka.fi/?mapp...=1&maps=282|21

----------


## Smo

Ja kameralla .. mahtaako laavuilla olla ruuhkaa viikonloppuisin tähän aikaan vuodesta?

----------


## mijura

> Onko torstain rasteilla sama aikataulu ja missä lähtö on?



Oliko mahdollisuutta kimppakyytiin paikalle? Olisi tänään  mahdollista lähteä joko rasteille eksymään tai porukkalenkille  seuraamaan johtajaa. Karttatelineenkin voisin laittaa pyörään.  :Hymy:

----------


## marmar

> Jos seurailee noita reittejä? Onko parkki/infopaikalla sellaista karttaa josta voisi ottaa kuvan?
> 
> http://www.kuhankuono.fi/fi/reitit-ja-opasteet/



Seuraava merkki ei näy aina edelliseen edes risteyksissä. On hyvä olla kartta, josta tietää mihin suuntään pitää kääntyä, ettei tule turhia harharetkiä. Tietysti jos eksyy reitiltä ja merkkejä ei ala näkyä, niin palaa viimeiseen nähtyyn merkkiin ja jatkaa muita vaihtoehtoja kokeillen. Ei siellä kokonaan hukkaan voi joutua, mutta sateen tai pimeän tullen voi lisämatkat harmittaa. Voi olla, että opasteita on korjattu ja taas kunnossa. Mun kokemus on viime syksyltä.

Opasteet on sen verran hyvät, että jos napsii vaikka tuosta Artzin linkistä näytöltä riittävät kuvat kännyllä tai kameralla, niin pärjäilee varmasti hyvin. Lähtöpisteen kartoihin ei yleisellä tasolla välttämättä kannata luottaa. Joskus on käynyt niin, että ilkivallantekijä on tuhonnut ne käyttökelvottomiksi.

----------


## hullukoira

> Oliko mahdollisuutta kimppakyytiin paikalle? Olisi tänään  mahdollista lähteä joko rasteille eksymään tai porukkalenkille  seuraamaan johtajaa. Karttatelineenkin voisin laittaa pyörään.



Eiköhän kyyti järjesty. Laitan puhelinnumeron yv:nä.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Jos seurailee noita reittejä? Onko parkki/infopaikalla sellaista karttaa josta voisi ottaa kuvan?
> 
> http://www.kuhankuono.fi/fi/reitit-ja-opasteet/



eikö mun kartta kelvannu? menee just niitä merkattuja uria

----------


## Smo

> eikö mun kartta kelvannu? menee just niitä merkattuja uria



No mutta tuohan on aivan loistava, ISO KIITOS!! .. aivot jotenkin ajatteli että siellä oli vain GPS-träkki, vähän väsy tais olla lukiessa .. koitin kopsata tuon suoraan kameraan mutta ei kuva kelvannut   :Hymy:  .. kattoo jos sais huijattua kameraa niin ei tarvisi ruudulta kuvata ..

-S

----------


## marmar

> Paljastetaan huomisesta sen verran, että olen yrittänyt sijoittaa radan kartalle siten, että on mahdollisimman vähän samaa edelliseen kertaan verrattuna. Eli osa radasta menee asuntoalueen tieviidakossa ja ajallisesti ehkä 2/3 osaa maastossa. Riippuen tietenkin reitinvalinnoista. Tänä kesänä en tee enempää pyöräsuunnistusratoja, joten viimeinen tilaisuus täällä päin noin vuoteen.



Kiitoksia paljon. Oli hyvät kartat ja hieno rata. Vielä kun olis osannu suunnistaa, mutta jostain sitä pitää aloittaa  :Hymy:

----------


## OlliR

Huikean hienoa oli tänään pyöräsuunnistaa Mynämäellä! Radat ja keli parhautta, kiitos Juha radoista!

----------


## Juha Jokila

^ tulokset

http://www.ms-52.net/wp-content/uplo...pysu%2014%20km

----------


## HAK

Hienot oli kaikki kolme Juhan fillarirastia.

Heinäkuussa sitten tänne:
https://www.facebook.com/events/4146...9144/?source=1

----------


## SuperD

Su aamun pitkä lenkki starttaa klo 10.00 Föriltä Kakolan puolelta. Reitti seuraa soveltuvin osin viime vuoden Turun ympäriajon reittiä. Tunteja budjetoitu 6-7, matkaa tulee mitä tulee. Vauhti ei päätä huimaa, pyritään kuitenkin torstailenkkejä reippaampaan kyytiin, taukokin saatetaan pitää - ehkä. Perkeleesti evästä mukaan, tervetuloa.

----------


## artzi

> Su aamun pitkä lenkki starttaa klo 10.00 Föriltä Kakolan puolelta. Reitti seuraa soveltuvin osin viime vuoden Turun ympäriajon reittiä. Tunteja budjetoitu 6-7, matkaa tulee mitä tulee. Vauhti ei päätä huimaa, pyritään kuitenkin torstailenkkejä reippaampaan kyytiin, taukokin saatetaan pitää - ehkä. Perkeleesti evästä mukaan, tervetuloa.



Pääsitkö ihan ajamaan Parhaassa Mahdollisessa Seurassa, kuten minä, tosin ihan jossain muualla?

----------


## SuperD

^ Kahdeksan meitä taisi olla läsnä startissa. Kukaan ei jäänyt metsään vaikka rikottiin sisureita, viilleltiin Racing Ralpheja ja rei'itettiin ukkoja. 
Kaiken tämän saisi selville naamakirjan kautta suoraan omalle seinälle  :Vink:

----------


## Mika.t

Kannattaa koittaa tommosta perhosteippiä siihen ralliraneen, mun sääri on jo ummessa sillä =D

----------


## artzi

> . 
> ...omalle seinälle



Mutta kun olen niin kaukana kotoa... ei kykene omaa seinää näkemään...

----------


## Cookie

Tämä lienee hyvä foorumi kysellä Levin ja Rukan maastopyöräreiteistä Jos jollain olisi laittaa linkkiä tai muuta tietoa itseään liikaa vaivaamatta, josta voisi itse opiskella lisää asiaa. Omalla ajankäytöllä ja kärsivällisyydellä ei kykene pystymään asiallisen tiedon hakuun foorumissa tai muualta netistä. Esim. lappi.fi:n sivuilla vaatimaton muutama rivinen reiteistä.

Tarkoitus olisi mennä parhaimpaan räkkäaikaan ensin Rukalle, sitten Leville ja jos ollaan vielä vaimon kanssa puheväleissä, niin vielä Kilpisjärven kautta Norjaan. (Maasto)reittien pitäisi olla helposti saavutettavissa ja muutaman tunnin pituisia, että saa luvan mennä seuraavakin päivänä yksinään. Mukaan otan maasturin ja maantiepyörän ja tavoite on harrastaa pyöräliikuntaa ainakin joka toinen päivä.

Kiitoksia etukäteen neuvoista ja linkeistä.


Cookie

----------


## artzi

> Tämä lienee hyvä foorumi kysellä Levin ja Rukan maastopyöräreiteistä Jos jollain olisi laittaa linkkiä tai muuta tietoa itseään liikaa vaivaamatta, josta voisi itse opiskella lisää asiaa. Omalla ajankäytöllä ja kärsivällisyydellä ei kykene pystymään asiallisen tiedon hakuun foorumissa tai muualta netistä. Esim. lappi.fi:n sivuilla vaatimaton muutama rivinen reiteistä.
> 
> Tarkoitus olisi mennä parhaimpaan räkkäaikaan ensin Rukalle, sitten Leville ja jos ollaan vielä vaimon kanssa puheväleissä, niin vielä Kilpisjärven kautta Norjaan. (Maasto)reittien pitäisi olla helposti saavutettavissa ja muutaman tunnin pituisia, että saa luvan mennä seuraavakin päivänä yksinään. Mukaan otan maasturin ja maantiepyörän ja tavoite on harrastaa pyöräliikuntaa ainakin joka toinen päivä.
> 
> Kiitoksia etukäteen neuvoista ja linkeistä.
> 
> 
> Cookie



Enempi parempia vinkkejä Lapin polut-osastosta?

----------


## MTB 50+

Tämmöinen on tarjolla  tänään:


Ke 11.06.2014 18:00 Auranlaakson ABC MAASTOLENKKI



-reitti: Pääskyvuori-Halinen-Muikunvuori-...-ABC
 -vauhti:rauhallinen
 -ajoaika: 2,5... 3,5 h
-vaativuustaso: helpohko, maantiekuskikin pärjää maastopyörällä


 Tervetuloa mukaan !

----------


## Lehisj

Kiitos Matti leppoisan iltalenkin vetämisestä! Tuo sinun itäpuolen polkutuntemuksesi on ihailtavaa. Itse osaan just ja just Litsan kierron ja se on siinä, vaikkakin asustelen samalla puolella kuin sinäkin.

Täytyy ottaa joku kerta sama lenkki uusiksi reippaammalla vauhdilla ja vähemmillä pysähdyksillä, vai kuinka Matti?

----------


## MTB 50+

> Kiitos Matti leppoisan iltalenkin vetämisestä! Tuo sinun itäpuolen polkutuntemuksesi on ihailtavaa. Itse osaan just ja just Litsan kierron ja se on siinä, vaikkakin asustelen samalla puolella kuin sinäkin.
> 
> Täytyy ottaa joku kerta sama lenkki uusiksi reippaammalla vauhdilla ja vähemmillä pysähdyksillä, vai kuinka Matti?



Sopii kyllä, mutta paljon kovempaa  en  kyllä pääse  :Vink:  Ikä ( runsaat  0,5  vuosisataa ) ja  paino ( lähes 0,1t ) tuntuvat.

Tuolla  alueella  liikkuu  runsaasti  muitakin, joten polkuja tulee  paljon.  Itse  olen liikkunut noissa  pusikoissa  yli puolivuosisataa. Siinä alkaa  tuntea  polut  niin valossa  kuin  pimeässäkin.

Sotkua aiheuttava uudet  rakennukset tuulenkaadot poluilla.

----------


## Lehisj

> Sopii kyllä, mutta paljon kovempaa  en  kyllä pääse  Ikä ( runsaat  0,5  vuosisataa ) ja  paino ( lähes 0,1t ) tuntuvat.



No ikätasoitusta et anna kyllä yhtään anna minulle, vaan samoilla mennään!

----------


## artzi

Ettei tule viikon paussia tänne kirjoitteluun (ajeleeko kaikki lärvikirjassa?), niin laitetaan nyt että tänään oli kesän virallinen tku-masku-tku retki. Osanottajamäärä ja henkilöt on näemmä aina samat innokkaat. Kiitos heille. Eikun mulle. Vedin ja pidin perää. Paljon omaa kivaa. Sisäkumikaupan kautta kotiin.

----------


## SuperD

^ Vähän tais olla hiljasta markkinoinnin kanssa?

----------


## artzi

Eiiii, kyllä minä mainostin aivan hyvin. Otin markkinointiin mallia kirjasta. Linnunradan käsikirja liftareille...   :Hymy:

----------


## Manninen

Hiukan videota lähistön poluilta.Kuvakulmat hiukan yksitoikkoisia kun yksin liikkeellä, eikä ajaminenkaan kummoista.Mutta näillä mennään...

----------


## TeKu

> Hiukan videota lähistön poluilta.Kuvakulmat hiukan yksitoikkoisia kun yksin liikkeellä, eikä ajaminenkaan kummoista.Mutta näillä mennään...



Hauska ja tyylikäs video. Paljon tuttuja paikkoja, mutta monia myös mitä en tunnistanut  :Hymy:

----------


## Cookie

> Hiukan videota lähistön poluilta.Kuvakulmat hiukan yksitoikkoisia kun yksin liikkeellä, eikä ajaminenkaan kummoista.Mutta näillä mennään...



Mukavan näköistä meininkiä! Videota oli joutusa katella ja noita polkuja voisi itekkin kokeilla. Missähän ne ovat? Itsellä 1 kpl epävarma tunnistus.

----------


## Manninen

> Hauska ja tyylikäs video. Paljon tuttuja paikkoja, mutta monia myös mitä en tunnistanut



Kiitos.Videolla olevat polut oli Mikkolanmäeltä,Jaaninojan varrelta+Pääskyvuori ja Oriketo.Tarkoituksena olisi tehdä vastaavanlaisia lyhyehköjä edittejä muistakin Turun poluista...

----------


## kijas

Mä voisin joskus Manninen tulla kuvaa sun kaa. Hauskempaa porukassa.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Voisin myös osallistua johonkin kuvailusessioon, kun on tuo uus kamera ja kolmijalkakin hankittuna.

----------


## Manninen

Joo sellanen kunnon ryhmäsessio vois olla ihan jees,kimpassahan kaikki on mukavampaa...
Sais hiukan monipuolisempaa matskua ajon ja kuvauksen suhteen.Meikäläinen on vaan hiukan kalustorajoitteinen,uuden pyörän hankkiminen työn alla,joten sellaset perus juurakko kivikko polut ei mulle oikeen natsaa.Videolla pitää kuitenkin olla menoa ja meininkiä ja siitä on ilo ja hyvä fiilis kaukana kun meikäläinen rytyyttää Salsalla menemään.
Mutta joo eiköhän sitä kesän aikana jotain keksitä!

----------


## hullukoira

Oliko vohvelit Tahkolla hyviä ja kulkiko Turkulaisten ajo? Keli lienee ollut hyvä.

----------


## Manninen

Siinä ois taas seuraava setti.Nyt tuli tehtyä hiukan turhan pitkä editti,musiikki ei riittänyt ja ei noin pitkää meinaa oikeen jaksaa kattoa.Hiukan erilaisia polkuja kuin ekassa pätkässä.

----------


## Pihvi

Parin tunnin sinkulamaastolenkki Kaarinan Honkkarilta klo 19. Vaihdepyörälläkin saa tulla.

----------


## Juha Jokila

^^ Ei mitään vaikeuksia jaksaa katsoa. Laatu kamaa Manniselta jälleen. Ajo näyttää erittäin vaudikkaalle ja jäykkiksestä plussaa. Editointikaan ei ollut vielä pitkä, mutta kuten sanoit, otosten päissä on hivenen leikkausvaraa siellä ja täällä, jos haluaisi tempoa nostaa. Paljon olet vaivaa nähnyt hakemalla noin paljon hyviä kuvakulmia, yllättäviä ajolinjoja ja siistit temput kehystää alussa ja lopussa.

----------


## hullukoira

Kierreltiin Pihvin kanssa järvi rauhalliseen tahtiin ja yritettiin muistella Mannisen ajolinjoja siinä järventakaisella pätkällä. Sateesta ei ollut enää jäljellä, kuin ohut usva.

----------


## Manninen

Onnittelut koko Lehikoisen perheelle!!! Hienosti vedetty koko porukalta!!! TAHKOOOO!!!

----------


## greenman

Harvoin jaksan katsella ajovideoita montaakaan sekuntia, mutta nää oli hienoja.

----------


## Sti

> Oliko vohvelit Tahkolla hyviä ja kulkiko Turkulaisten ajo? Keli lienee ollut hyvä.



Omasta puolesta Tahko meni just nappiin - pyörä toimi, reitti hienossa/nopeassa kunnossa ja kuski jakso maaliin saakka  :Hymy:  60 km ilman aikatavoitetta lähtöryhmässä aikaan 4.34.xx oon tyytyväinen. Vohvelit maistu hyvälle ja siinä Akin kanssa kuunneltiin hyvää livemusiikkia & katottiin, kun Henkka pyyhkäs salamanlailla ohi. El Grande ajamalla ylös (kramppaavilla jaloilla) - me happy. Keli oli just passeli.

----------


## bomba

> Oliko vohvelit Tahkolla hyviä ja kulkiko Turkulaisten ajo? Keli lienee ollut hyvä.



Turkulaisten ajo kulki pääsääntöisesti komeasti. Monta kovaa suoritusta eri matkoilta, ja omastakin ajosta jäi mahtifiilis. Vohvelitkin maistui. Tuosta lisää:
http://fat-bike.fi/tahko-mtb-2014/

----------


## kijas

> Joo sellanen kunnon ryhmäsessio vois olla ihan jees,kimpassahan kaikki on mukavampaa...
> Sais hiukan monipuolisempaa matskua ajon ja kuvauksen suhteen.Meikäläinen on vaan hiukan kalustorajoitteinen,uuden pyörän hankkiminen työn alla,joten sellaset perus juurakko kivikko polut ei mulle oikeen natsaa.Videolla pitää kuitenkin olla menoa ja meininkiä ja siitä on ilo ja hyvä fiilis kaukana kun meikäläinen rytyyttää Salsalla menemään.
> Mutta joo eiköhän sitä kesän aikana jotain keksitä!



No mut onneks mulla on ylimääränen joustopyörä (Firebird)... Mun täytyy nyt vaan odotella et kylki kestää hengittämistä ja sit ajamista. Sen jälkeen lähetään kuvaamaan.

----------


## Matti H

Aivan loistavaa on MTB-Turun videotuotanto.

kijakselle paranemisia!

----------


## PedroK

> Siinä ois taas seuraava setti.Nyt tuli tehtyä hiukan turhan pitkä editti,musiikki ei riittänyt ja ei noin pitkää meinaa oikeen jaksaa kattoa.Hiukan erilaisia polkuja kuin ekassa pätkässä.



Hyvää ja nopeatemposta settiä ja vielä täysjäykällä.

----------


## ÖÖ.

Ei kenelläkään olisi jakaa hyviä reittejä tästä Turun nurkilta jossain digitaalisessa muodossa? Gpx, KML...

----------


## marmar

> Ei kenelläkään olisi jakaa hyviä reittejä tästä Turun nurkilta jossain digitaalisessa muodossa? Gpx, KML...



Varmaan olisi hyvä tarkentaa minkätyyppistä reittiä hakee. Kuinka pitkää ja mistä.

Tämä tulee aina tapetille, kun joku uusi haluaa lähteä eksyilemään metsään. 

oruxmaps+maastokartta openstreetmapin polkulisäyksillä toimii hyvin Turun lähi poluilla, mutta vähän kauempaa ei löydy oikein mitään.

Torstailenkeiltä saa helposti nauhoitettua yleisimmistä poluista jäljen ihan omaan kännyyn.

Nyt kun taas päästiin aiheeseen, niin mikä olisi fiksu gpx/kml editori, jolla voisi muodostellä jälkien pätkistä reittejä? Nyt kun alkaa olla vähän käsitystää alueen poluista ittellä oli ajatus alkaa ajelemaan oman maun mukaisia reittejä ehjinä jälkinä. Siten, että yksittäinen lenkki olisi aina jotain min 20 km maastoa. Mun näissäkin reiteissä saattaa tulla sellainen heikko puoli, että kun polkutuntemus on heikohko ja mun rengastus on sellainen, että en vierasta asfalttisiirtymiä niin niitä saattaa tulla sekaan joskus enemmänkin.

----------


## ÖÖ.

> Varmaan olisi hyvä tarkentaa minkätyyppistä reittiä hakee. Kuinka pitkää ja mistä.
> 
> Tämä tulee aina tapetille, kun joku uusi haluaa lähteä eksyilemään metsään. 
> 
> oruxmaps+maastokartta openstreetmapin polkulisäyksillä toimii hyvin Turun lähi poluilla, mutta vähän kauempaa ei löydy oikein mitään.
> 
> Torstailenkeiltä saa helposti nauhoitettua yleisimmistä poluista jäljen ihan omaan kännyyn.
> 
> Nyt kun taas päästiin aiheeseen, niin mikä olisi fiksu gpx/kml editori, jolla voisi muodostellä jälkien pätkistä reittejä? Nyt kun alkaa olla vähän käsitystää alueen poluista ittellä oli ajatus alkaa ajelemaan oman maun mukaisia reittejä ehjinä jälkinä. Siten, että yksittäinen lenkki olisi aina jotain min 20 km maastoa. Mun näissäkin reiteissä saattaa tulla sellainen heikko puoli, että kun polkutuntemus on heikohko ja mun rengastus on sellainen, että en vierasta asfalttisiirtymiä niin niitä saattaa tulla sekaan joskus enemmänkin.



Oikeastaan kaikkee tarttis kokeilla. Tosin nämä trial tyyppiset aja 10-100 m ja taluta 20 m rupeaa vähän puuduttamaan.

Eli joku 50 km säteellä Turusta 30 min - 5 h lenkkejä poluilla jossa pääsääntöisesti pystyy polkemalla etenemään.

Mulla GPS virkaa toimittaa Garmin Montana ja siinä MTK, pro topo ja Euroopan ulkoilukartat. Sekä sekalainen valikoima tiekarttoja.

----------


## bomba

SYÖTE MTB 2.8.2014.

 Facebookin puolella jo huhuilin. Onko täällä joku, joka on lähdössä muttei ole Facessa?

Saadaanko järjestettyä kimppamajoitusta ja/tai -kyytejä?

----------


## marmar

> Oikeastaan kaikkee tarttis kokeilla. Tosin nämä trial tyyppiset aja 10-100 m ja taluta 20 m rupeaa vähän puuduttamaan.
> 
> Eli joku 50 km säteellä Turusta 30 min - 5 h lenkkejä poluilla jossa pääsääntöisesti pystyy polkemalla etenemään.
> 
> Mulla GPS virkaa toimittaa Garmin Montana ja siinä MTK, pro topo ja Euroopan ulkoilukartat. Sekä sekalainen valikoima tiekarttoja.



Onko tämä tuttu:
http://kartat.hylly.org/

Näissä ei pitäisi joutua liikaa taluttamaan:

Tässä vähän kaikkea helposta maastosta asfalttiin:
Cyclolenkki parin vuoden takaa. Vetäjänä MTB50+.

Ja maastopainoitteisempaa:
kalliobaana viimesyksyn malliin (mun ajamana, muutama perhosen siipi puuttuu) Vetäjänä Juha Jokila

Lisää löytynee jos jaksaa selata tätä ketjua taaksepäin. 
Ja sitten tietysti torstailenkeille mukaan ja Garmin ottamaan jälkeä, niin löytää toisenkin kerran reitille.

Jos mynärasteille tulee vielä pyöräsuunnistusta, niin kannatta menne sinnekin. Ihan hauskoja reittejä niittenkin rastien hausta tulee ja muistoksi jää vielä kunnon paperikartta polkukuvauksilla.

----------


## Manninen

Siitä lähtis trilogian viiminen.Nyt tuli sopivan lyhyt setti,siitäkin puolet istumista...

----------


## Lehisj

> Onnittelut koko Lehikoisen perheelle!!! Hienosti vedetty koko porukalta!!! TAHKOOOO!!!



Kiitokset Rami koko poppoolta! Huomenna perheen kovikset (rouva ja Antti) ovat tulessa BMX-racing SM-kisoissa Kivikossa, joten peukut pystyyn.

Hienot videot olet kuvannut tutuilla poluilla ja vauhtiahan riittää. No olethan entisessä elämässä ollut "Dirttilegenda", kuten DMG.FI-sivustolla mainitaan.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Kalja-ajelua odotellessa edellisen kerran tunnelmia on hyvä kerrata löytämällä editoimattomia klippejä kovalenyn uumenista: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHUrQ8Q2P40

----------


## bomba

*Mökki ja mun kyydit peruttu.
*Joudun jättämään tapahtuman väliin perhesyistä. Tsemppiä kaikille jotka lähtevät ajamaan Suomen hienoimmille maastopyöräreiteille!

SYÖTE MTB osa II - Speksaus jatkuu


_Nyt on mökki varattuna.  Tilava, ihana, romanttinen ja muutenkin hieno hirsihuvila suoraan  pelipaikalta Syötteen huipulta. Voit terassilla chillaillessasi ja  palautusjuomaa nauttiessasi melkein haistaa maaliin tulevat 120  kilometrin kuskit. Nyt Miklon kanssa toivotaan, että edes osa niistä,  jotka Facen puolella ilmoitti aiempaan kyselyyni olevansa mahdollisesti majoitusta  vailla, tulisivat jakamaan kustannuksia. Viestin liitteenä mökin  tarkemmat tiedot, kyseessä on siis se  isompi 266 euron hintainen tölli. HUOM. Jos ei saada sitovia  ilmoittautumisia ajoissa, jotta kustannus muuttuisi naamaa kohti  kohtuullisemmaksi, perumme mökin ja kehitämme jotain muuta itsellemme.  Jos siis haluatte majoitukseen, ilmoitelkaa itsestänne ajoissa. 20.7.  ehdoton deadline, mieluusti aiemmin.

Kyydeistä: Mun autoon tulossa meikän lisäksi Mika sekä alustavasti varattu paikka Kijasille.  Meidän kolmen pyörät saadaan kulkemaan olemassaolevalla kalustolla  (meillä on käytössä kolmen fillarin peräkoukkuteline, mutta voi olla  että fatbiket joudutaan sijoittamaan autoon sisälle).


Kyytitarpeet ja ilmoittautumiset majoitukseen joko tähän, tai Tommi / 0445773667.


http://www.booking.com/hotel/fi/iso-...4-8#RD17822304_

----------


## artzi

> Kalja-ajelua odotellessa edellisen kerran tunnelmia on hyvä kerrata löytämällä editoimattomia klippejä kovalenyn uumenista: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHUrQ8Q2P40



Turun lähes kuollutta (vai onko elämää siellä toisaalla?) maastopyöräilyä piristämään tuonne voisi järjestää Vajosuo Beer Ride for Dummies-retken, jo nyt kun yöt on lämpimiä ja itikat kiimaisia. Yöllä tarvii jo valoja...

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Näin kesällä Särkijärvi bivak party olis varmaan paras vaihtoehto. On muistaakseni hiekkarannan pätkä ja mukavaa kangasmetsää ympärillä. Laavu on tosin purettu pois, mutta joku nuotiopaikka siellä viimeksi vielä oli.

----------


## bomba

Särkijärvi on hieno paikka hiekkarantoineen. Laavu tosiaankin on poistettu, koska paikka oli niin hieno, että jengi kävi siellä riehumassa ja sikailemassa. Paikalla on kaivo, mutta ainakin joskus se on haissut ja maistunut vahvasti rikille. Soikeroisten laavulle ei kuitenkaan ole kuin muutama kilometri, ja siellä on käyttökelpoinen kaivo. Sitäkään ei tosin taideta enää ylläpitää, kun kaikki merkinnät on poistettu kartasta ja maastosta. Siellä se kuitenkin on edelleen, ja vesi on hyvää ja raikasta.

----------


## Pihvi

Tänään sinkulamaastolenkki Kuusistossa klo 19. Starttaillaan siitä sillan jälkeen olevan mäen päältä.

----------


## opheinonen

Kuuluuko kalja-ajeluun kaljottelu vai mikä on sanonnan historia?

----------


## Juha Jokila

^ Kaljaa pitää olla noin 2 litraa, eikä varusteita saa viedä etukäteen laavulle.

Kävin kartoittamassa mtb-Turun bivac-partylle sopivia vesikuoppia. Särkijärven kohdalla aika oli kullannut muistot. Pienet hiekkarannat sieltä edelleen löytyy, mutta halkokatos oli tyhjä ja ankea energiansäästögrilli nökötti epäkäytännöllisen sadesuojan edessä. Maastossa oli hyviä teltanpohjia useita, mutta ympärillä vähän soisen oloista rehevää kasvillisuutta. Kaivosta oli poistettu pumppu ja luukku suljettu nippareilla.

Savojärven rantapihalla lyhyt hiekkaranta ja sauna rehevässä kuusikossa. Vähän kauempana lyhyeksi leikattua nurmea teltanpohjaksi. Ei yhtään omaa rauhaa.

Savojärven Koivuniemi on  valvottu sauna ja uintipaikka. En tiedä onko villi telttailu sallittua.

Vahdon korvesssa on lukuisia vedellä täyttyneitä nättejä sorakuoppia joista osaa käytetää aktiivisesti paikallisten virkistäytymiseen. Näistä ei löydy mitään valmiita klapeja.

Tällainen retki on tietenkin hauska vain jos porukkaa on sellainen +10 ja matkaa taitetaan riittävästi ennen leiriä.

----------


## Matti H

Ai saatana kun oli hienoa pitkästä aikaa sunnuntailenkillä! Ajotuntuma on kyllä jossain perseessä, mutta entä sitten.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Joo-o, foorumi vähän sekoillu, mutta onkos täällä Turun alueella enää sosiaalista maastopyöräilyporukkaa yhden bivac piknikin verran?

----------


## hullukoira

Joo, vähän viiveellä on päivittynyt uudet viestit. Vahdon soramontut kuulostaa houkuttelevilta.

----------


## mijura

> Joo-o, foorumi vähän sekoillu, mutta onkos täällä Turun alueella enää sosiaalista maastopyöräilyporukkaa yhden bivac piknikin verran?



Kyllä olisi intoa, mutta on myös viikonloput melkein syyskuuhun asti varattuja erinäisiin menoihin. :/

----------


## Juha Jokila

Itellä on kesäloma, joten piknik kävisi tällä viikolla arkenakin.

----------


## Matti H

Ei onnaa tällä viikolla.

Paarmat ja hytiäiset on muuten vittumaisen ahkeria tällä hetkellä.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Kävin vakoilemassa Turkulais-Raisiolais-Maskulaista maastopyöräskeneä selvittääkseni onko siellä edelleen elämää. Nyt mulla on todisteet, että ainakin joku käy painamassa renkaanjälkiä kosteikoihin ja neljä tyyppiä jäi kiinni verekseltään.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Ei onnaa tällä viikolla.
> 
> Paarmat ja hytiäiset on muuten vittumaisen ahkeria tällä hetkellä.



Onko sulla kunnolla vapaata lähitulevaisuudessa ajatellen jotain tunkkausretekä UKK-reitillä Vartiuksesta ylöspäin, Hossa, Syöte jne.?

----------


## Matti H

> Onko sulla kunnolla vapaata lähitulevaisuudessa ajatellen jotain tunkkausretekä UKK-reitillä Vartiuksesta ylöspäin, Hossa, Syöte jne.?



Ei oo. Menee ensi vuoteen, ennenkun pystyy suunnittelemaan yliyön retkeä ihmeellisempää settiä.

----------


## OlliR

Retki olisi pop ja olisin mukana, mutta arkiviikolla en ehdi kun ei ole kesälomaa.

Asiasta toiseen: Joudun laittamaan myyntiin Syöte mtb ilmon, syynä työeste. Kuka haluaa ostaa halvan (35€) osallistumisoikeuden niin sellainen olisi tarjolla Fillaritorilla tai yv:lläkin tavoittaa. Ostaja joutuu kyllä maksamaan lisäksi 10€ siirtomaksun suoraan infoon, mutta senkin kanssa hinta jää alle tämänhetkisen osallistumishinnan.

----------


## artzi

Täysin itikkavapaa retki! Mutta Naksu, os. Läski, on vissiin aikamoinen misumagneetti... ei mulla koskaan yksin ole moinen misulauma osoittanut huomiota.  :Hymy:

----------


## Matti H

Missä se naksu muuten oli?

----------


## artzi

Nyt näkyy rungossa repeämä, kai se se oli koko ajan... widdu, paksu maali peittää hyvin.

----------


## bomba

Mun osalta Syötteen matka peruttu perhesyistä. Mökki ja kyydit mun autossa myös peruttu. Tsemppiä kaikille jotka lähtee!

----------


## Pave

Kahdelta @ Impivaara, anyone?

----------


## Pave

29er on vaan nopeampi, jos epätieteellinen eksperimentaalini antaa edes yhtään oikeaa suuntaa.  :Leveä hymy: 

 Samansuuntainen lenkki pienellä reittivarioinnilla kuin kaksi viikkoa sitten vastaavassa kelissä ja vastaavalla kakskutosella, tänään kaksysillä seitsämän kilometriä enemmän matkaa suunnilleen samassa ajoajassa. Garmin tosin valehteli noususumman ja kulutuksen erot ihan eri planeetoille (?!?), mutta ne eivät mitenkään voi pitää paikkaansa.
No, täähän ei tietenkään mitään todista...  :Vink: 

Vesi riitti tällä kertaa melkein loppusuoralle asti, mutta lopussa alkoi jalka jo painaa helteen rasituksesta. Ajoa 3:05 ja 54,26 km, Impivaara-Impivaara about 35 km @ 15,3km/h tehollista.
Parhaassa seurassa...

Ai niin, tytöt ^^^^^ pitivät välinpitämättöminä siestaa rannalla, ilm. pyöräni ei naksunut tarpeeksi?

----------


## Pihvi

Tänään ohjelmassa rentoa kruisailua klo 19 alkaen. Startti Kaarinan Biltemalta.

----------


## eenale

Saako Turusta jostain järkevään hintaan crossipolkimia? 
Omasta focuksesta alkuperäiset muovipolkimet halki ja tippuvat pian  :Leveä hymy:  Saako esim Foxcompista / Ajopyörästä järkevään hitaan polkimet vai tilutanko suoraan saksanmaalta Shimanot? http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/s...7325/wg_id-432

----------


## PedroK

Foxcompissa pitäis olla ainakin Sainttia. Ajopyörässä oli muutamaa mallia ihan ok hintaan.

----------


## miku80

Eipä niitä Saintteja kannata saksasta asti lähteä tilailemaan kun samaan hintaan voi hakea paikallisesta eikä tarvii odotella viikkoa..

----------


## Mait

Meinaako joku tarjeta tänään lenkille? Pari viime kertaa ollut aika hiljaista eikä sitä viitsisi yksinkään mennä odottelemaan.

----------


## peruspertti

En kerennyt kuudeksi. Kävin parhaassa seurassa itäpuolen polkuja kihnuttamassa pari tuntia. Yllättävästi oli vielä märkää ja liukastakin iltapäivän ukkoskuuron jäljiltä. Tarkenikin mukavasti veden jäähdyttämässä metsässä.

----------


## miku80

3 ja puoli kuskia lähti tolpalta kohti luolavuorta ja puolikas mies jättäytyikin siellä "letkasta" joten 3 kuskin voimin ajettiin torstatilenkki tällä kertaa..

----------


## koopa

Teree,

Hiljattain Lappeenrannasta Turkuun muuttanut "pyöräilijä" (pyöränomistaja) ja ajattelin nyt täällä Turussa aloittaa ihan jopa viikottaiset lenkit - eli torstailenkit kiinnostaisivat. Minkälaisia lenkkejä ja millaista vauhtia on lenkeillä pidetty? Ens torstaina ajattelin tulla riippakiveksi  :Hymy:  Lähtö oli Impivaaran uimahallilta? Mitä kuvista kattelin kalustoa niin täysjoustolla pitäs uskaltaa lähteä mukaan.

----------


## greenman

Tervetuloa. Torstailenkeillä vauhtia pyritään aina säätämään hitaimmallekin sopivaksi.

----------


## Pihvi

Tänään ilta-ajot Kaarinan Honkkarilta klo 19 alkaen. Vauhti rauhallinen.

----------


## Matti H

Juuh, rauhassa mennään. Sovittiin niin greenmanin kanssa sittarin vihannesosastolla.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## artzi

Nyt olisi suunnitelma uusia retki Salo-Teijo-Salo, eli sinne tulevaan kansallipuistoon, päivämäärä la ja/tai su 9-10.8. Ajankohta joko la iltapäivällä (yö puskissa ja su aamulla takaisin)... tai su aamulla aikaisin koko paska kerrallaan  (~90km). Lämpötilan pitää kyllä sitten olla vähemmän kuin +25 astetta. Vauhti ei ole hurja, polut on hyviä, mutta matka on pitkähkö. 

Punassuon osuus (retken alkupäässä) on hiukan huonompaa pitkosta, mutta paikka on niin hieno että sieltä on mentävä. Helppo ohitus mahdollinen tietä pitkin._(Päivitetty 30.6.2014)
Punassuon soidensuojelualueen pitkospuut ovat päässeet paikoitellen erittäin huonoon kuntoon. Retkeilijöitä kehoitetaan varovaisuuteen kulkiessaan alueella._
Minä menen junalla Saloon, joten aion varmistaa pyöräpaikan viikkoa ennen. Siihen mennessä saa ilmoitella jos on mitään, edes teoreettista, kiinnostusta moiseen retkeen. Puolimatkanhan ajaisi kätevästi kun laittaa muun perheen Teijolle päiväksi (Matildanjärven rantapolut on niitä hienoimpia), niin voi ajella Salosta sinne, ja kotiutua sieltä. Vesitilanne on hyvä, koska Lehmijärven uimarannalla on kioski (sauna), ja Teijolla luontotalo + muita palveluita Mathildan kylässä.  

Tuohon aikasempaan reittiin on löytynyt (todennäköisesti käytetään) muutos joka poistaa kaikki tunkkaukset. Lisää neulasia...

----------


## Matti H

Kierrettiin iltalenkillä haisevaa lampea. En muista, että olisi koskaan ollut näin paljon teknisiä stoppeja, mutta mikäs siinä kun keli oli lämmin ja lentävää paskaa vähän. Vihreää paskaa taasen riitti järvessä. Yllättäen se ei haitannut uimarannan käyttäjiä.

Tahko deja-vun hengessä poljin kotiin yhdellä kammella.

Mukava loppu sunnuntailenkeille omalta osaltani, ensi vuonna jatkuu taas. Jalat on heikot, mutta näillä mennään.

----------


## Manninen

Pieni juttu blogissa lauantaina tekemästäni lenkistä.

----------


## hullukoira

Onkohan muita turkulaisia lähdössä lauantaina Jämille? Kimppakyyti kelpaisi, tai vaihtoehtoisesti mun kyytiin mahtuisi kaksi kuskia pyörineen. Ennakkoilmottautuminen päättyy huomenna.

----------


## marmar

> Nyt olisi suunnitelma uusia retki Salo-Teijo-Salo, eli sinne tulevaan kansallipuistoon, päivämäärä la ja/tai su 9-10.8. Ajankohta joko la iltapäivällä (yö puskissa ja su aamulla takaisin)... tai su aamulla aikaisin koko paska kerrallaan  (~90km). Lämpötilan pitää kyllä sitten olla vähemmän kuin +25 astetta. Vauhti ei ole hurja, polut on hyviä, mutta matka on pitkähkö. 
> 
> Punassuon osuus (retken alkupäässä) on hiukan huonompaa pitkosta, mutta paikka on niin hieno että sieltä on mentävä. Helppo ohitus mahdollinen tietä pitkin._(Päivitetty 30.6.2014)
> Punassuon soidensuojelualueen pitkospuut ovat päässeet paikoitellen erittäin huonoon kuntoon. Retkeilijöitä kehoitetaan varovaisuuteen kulkiessaan alueella._
> Minä menen junalla Saloon, joten aion varmistaa pyöräpaikan viikkoa ennen. Siihen mennessä saa ilmoitella jos on mitään, edes teoreettista, kiinnostusta moiseen retkeen. Puolimatkanhan ajaisi kätevästi kun laittaa muun perheen Teijolle päiväksi (Matildanjärven rantapolut on niitä hienoimpia), niin voi ajella Salosta sinne, ja kotiutua sieltä. Vesitilanne on hyvä, koska Lehmijärven uimarannalla on kioski (sauna), ja Teijolla luontotalo + muita palveluita Mathildan kylässä.  
> 
> Tuohon aikasempaan reittiin on löytynyt (todennäköisesti käytetään) muutos joka poistaa kaikki tunkkaukset. Lisää neulasia...



Onko lauantaina aikaisin aamulla koko lenkki poisuljettu vaihtoehto?

----------


## artzi

Jep, la aamu ei käy, töissä. La iltapäivästä aikaisintaan, ja siihen ei enää koko setti sovi.

Jaahas, eka juna su aamulla vasta 9.30 Salo, liian myöhäinen mun mielestä. Jos saisin kyydin jonkun  iiiiisossa autossa, erinomainen vaihtoehto olisi myös aloittaa Lehmijärven uimarannalta, lenkki Teijo, tauko, lenkki Salo. Sauna auki la-su 12-18 http://www.salo.fi/liikunta/liikunta...marannat/kesa/.

----------


## Lehisj

> Pieni juttu blogissa lauantaina tekemästäni lenkistä.



Olet sä Rami hurja kuski! 

Olisit nyt tullut myös starttiviivalle tällä kaudella, niin kuin viime vuoden loppukesästä juteltiin ja oltaisiin nähty kovia tuloksia.

----------


## Immo Laine

Maanantaina 4.8. saa ja täytyy tulla Kupittaalle:


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...2067389&type=1

Niin Lehisj kuin Ramikin !
Ilmiottautuminen 17:30 mennessä.

----------


## koopa

Nojuu, jos ens viikolla tulisin Impivaaran PALLOILUhallille kun tuolla uimahallilla oli aika hiljasta -.-

----------


## Mika.t

Palloiluhalleilla on ensiviikolla hiljaista. Mutta itäharjun prisman tolpalla saattaa joku olla  =)

----------


## Timo T.

Oikein mukava torstailenkki oli. Oli puhekin, että neljän poppoo on aika vähän, harmi että informaatiokatkoksen takia jäi yksi innokas puuttumaan. Vaihtelevaa maastoa ja vaihtelevaa vauhtia vaihtelevassa porukassa; Kullaanvuorelta liittyi letkaan kaksi miestä Haunisten altaalle asti.

Kiva keikka. Kestovirne jäi päälle.

----------


## OlliR

Juu, oli mukava lenkki mukavassa porukassa! Metsä kuivui loppulenkkiä kohden ja ajosta tuli nautittavampaa, alku oli melkoista liukastelua. Toivottiin Paraisten lenkkiä, eiköhän sellainen koiteta järjestää syksyn aikana. Hienoa huomata, että foorumi heräsi taas hetkeksi eloon!

----------


## artzi

Hyvä että joku ajaakin. Minä vaan kävelin ja pällistelin kaupungin viemäreiden huuhtelua... aika tehokasta toimintaa!   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Juha Jokila

Onko kukaan mtb-turkulainen tulossa Syötteelle nyt kisoihin? Bomban mökkijuttu tais ainakin peruuntua?

----------


## mijura

> Onko kukaan mtb-turkulainen tulossa Syötteelle nyt kisoihin? Bomban mökkijuttu tais ainakin peruuntua?



Mulla on Tupasluikkaantiellä firmanmökki käyttämättömänä. Tilat on isolle perheelle tai muutamalle pariskunnalle. Itse jäin tänne Ukkohallaan toisen harrastukseni SM-kisoihin eli Kaapeli Wakeboarding kisat on sattumoisin 2.8.2014 myöskin. Ensi kerralla olis syytä katsoa kalenteria järjestävien jätkien vähän paremmin. 100 km etäisyydellä toisistaan tällaiset tapahtumat. Kuulemma vielä lisäksi boardweekend vuokatissa samaan aikaan. Eli kilpailee SM-kisojen kanssa.  :Hymy: 

Mutta niin ottakaa yhteyttä jos tarviitte majoitusta. Mulla myös ilmoittautuminen 60km kisaan tarjolla sopuhintaan vaikka 30 €.

----------


## koopa

> Palloiluhalleilla on ensiviikolla hiljaista. Mutta itäharjun prisman tolpalla saattaa joku olla  =)



Niin toki! Hyvä huomio  :Hymy:

----------


## bomba

> Onko kukaan mtb-turkulainen tulossa Syötteelle nyt kisoihin? Bomban mökkijuttu tais ainakin peruuntua?



Juu. Mun osallistuminen peruuntui perhesyistä, ja samalla peruin varaamani mökinkin, kun ei sinne ollut ilmoittautunut kukaan.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Mulla on Tupasluikkaantiellä firmanmökki käyttämättömänä. Tilat on isolle perheelle tai muutamalle pariskunnalle. Itse jäin tänne Ukkohallaan toisen harrastukseni SM-kisoihin eli Kaapeli Wakeboarding kisat on sattumoisin 2.8.2014 myöskin. Ensi kerralla olis syytä katsoa kalenteria järjestävien jätkien vähän paremmin. 100 km etäisyydellä toisistaan tällaiset tapahtumat. Kuulemma vielä lisäksi boardweekend vuokatissa samaan aikaan. Eli kilpailee SM-kisojen kanssa. 
> 
> Mutta niin ottakaa yhteyttä jos tarviitte majoitusta. Mulla myös ilmoittautuminen 60km kisaan tarjolla sopuhintaan vaikka 30 €.



Meinasin, etten aja kisaa, mutta nyt mää voisin ostaa ton sun osallistumisoikeuden sittenkin. Soittaisitko 044 0795 552.

----------


## SuperD

Päivän parituntinen metsälenkki lähtee klo 11 Linnankadulta Förin kohdalta Temppelivuoren suuntaan. Saa tulla mukaan

----------


## Mika.t

JJ mainiosti edusti mtb turkua syötteellä! Hyvä!

----------


## Matti H

Hyvä JJ!!     .

----------


## peruspertti

Melko reipas suoritus JJ! Onnea!

----------


## peruspertti

Ei huono myöskään Pekka K.  :Hymy:

----------


## rikardo+

> Nyt olisi suunnitelma uusia retki Salo-Teijo-Salo, eli sinne tulevaan kansallipuistoon, päivämäärä la ja/tai su 9-10.8. Ajankohta joko la iltapäivällä (yö puskissa ja su aamulla takaisin)... tai su aamulla aikaisin koko paska kerrallaan  (~90km). Lämpötilan pitää kyllä sitten olla vähemmän kuin +25 astetta. Vauhti ei ole hurja, polut on hyviä, mutta matka on pitkähkö. 
> 
> Punassuon osuus (retken alkupäässä) on hiukan huonompaa pitkosta, mutta paikka on niin hieno että sieltä on mentävä. Helppo ohitus mahdollinen tietä pitkin._(Päivitetty 30.6.2014)
> Punassuon soidensuojelualueen pitkospuut ovat päässeet paikoitellen erittäin huonoon kuntoon. Retkeilijöitä kehoitetaan varovaisuuteen kulkiessaan alueella._
> Minä menen junalla Saloon, joten aion varmistaa pyöräpaikan viikkoa ennen. Siihen mennessä saa ilmoitella jos on mitään, edes teoreettista, kiinnostusta moiseen retkeen. Puolimatkanhan ajaisi kätevästi kun laittaa muun perheen Teijolle päiväksi (Matildanjärven rantapolut on niitä hienoimpia), niin voi ajella Salosta sinne, ja kotiutua sieltä. Vesitilanne on hyvä, koska Lehmijärven uimarannalla on kioski (sauna), ja Teijolla luontotalo + muita palveluita Mathildan kylässä.  
> 
> Tuohon aikasempaan reittiin on löytynyt (todennäköisesti käytetään) muutos joka poistaa kaikki tunkkaukset. Lisää neulasia...



Retki kiinnostaa kovasti , mutta perhepoliittisista syistä kyseinen ajankohta ei sovi. 
Näyttää lupailevan ko ajankohdalle turhan lämminta , onko mahdollisuutta että retki toteutetaan myöhempänä ajankohtana.
Niin ja iso kiitos Artzille vielä mäntyharju repovesi kartoista!

----------


## Juha Jokila

Kiitos onnitteluista. Aika vaatimattomalla suorituksella yhden kierroksen läskisarjassa pärjäs. Kovat jätkät ajoi kaksi kierrosta ja silti ne ajoi melkeen tunnin nopeemmin ekan kierroksen kuin mää ainokaiseni. Toisaalta olinhan mää harjoitellu edeltäneen 7 päivän aikana yhteensä 49 h läskillä reppuselässäajoa.

----------


## Juha Jokila

arzin retki voisi olla hyvä, mutta mullakin meni Syötteellä hartia kipeeksi ja on vieläkin erittäin sellainen. Toiseksi sehän on jo ensi viikonloppuna. Just kiertelin yksikseni paikkoja 10 päivää, että ehkä olis hyvä olla hetki kotonakin. Osallistumisinnokkuus Turussa näyttää muutenkin hyvälle. Ehdottelee mitä tahansa niin aina tulee porukkaa paikalle sen toistakymmentä innokasta.

----------


## Pihvi

Tänään cyclo-kisat Peltolassa. Ilmoittautuminen klo 17.30. Ei maksa mitään ja maasturilla voi ajaa myös.

http://pyora68.net/aluekalenteri/Kalenteri2014.html

----------


## Ulla

^ Hahaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## marmar

> Jep, la aamu ei käy, töissä. La iltapäivästä aikaisintaan, ja siihen ei enää koko setti sovi.
> 
> Jaahas, eka juna su aamulla vasta 9.30 Salo, liian myöhäinen mun mielestä. Jos saisin kyydin jonkun  iiiiisossa autossa, erinomainen vaihtoehto olisi myös aloittaa Lehmijärven uimarannalta, lenkki Teijo, tauko, lenkki Salo. Sauna auki la-su 12-18 http://www.salo.fi/liikunta/liikunta...marannat/kesa/.



Onkohan kyytiä järjestynyt?
Pienempää bensapihiä meinasin tarjota tällä kertaa, mutta mun pitäisi olla takaisin jo klo 20.30 ja su ei käy joten ei onnistu. Paitsi jos ajelisin tietä pitkin takaisin saloon. Googlemaps väittää matkaksi reilut 20 km, eli alle tunnin ajo. Onnistuiskohan la iltapäivä sittenkin puolikkaana?

----------


## artzi

Homma toimii hienosti, kasassa on optimimäärä kuskeja, 6 kpl. Tosin yksikään heistä ei ehdi lähteä tällä kertaa.  :Hymy:   Parin lähtö la mukaan on vähemmän epävarma kuin muiden, jotka eivät varmasti pääse. Edelleen... jos lähtee Lehmijärveltä, niin Teijon lenkki 60km, Salon lenkki 40km. About.

----------


## snowfake

Onk mittä ajoi huame? Kummastas paikasta ne lähtikään, jos sitä nyt avaisi porukkalenkkikauden...

Hiukan taas ollu foorumipimennossa, ois ollu meillä mökissä tilaa Syötteellä. Hieno kisa kyllä oli, aika retkeillessähän toi meni sinkulamiesten seurassa. 5h lopputulos josta huoltopisteillä seisoskelua 30min  :Hymy:

----------


## artzi

La *9.8 klo 14.30* (noin aika, mutta ei odotella jollei ilmoita tulevansa, jos sittenkään) siis Lehmijärvi-Teijo, joskus tuleva kansallispuisto-Lehmijärvi retkeilyajelu, n. 60km. Su aamulla Lehmijärvi-Salo-Lehmijärvi, n. 35-40km. Polokuja ja pikkuteitäkin. Vettä voi tankata Lehmijärvi/Salo/Teijon luontotalo/Mathilda jne. 

Autolla pitää ajaa Tammisaarentien kautta (viitoitus), toiselta tieltä ei pääse (ketjuja sun muuta kivaa pikkutiellä), vaikka kuukkeli tarjoaa sitäkin reittiä. 

artzi puh tai laita privaa foorumilla, tulee kännyyn
nolnelyks506ysiviiskakskuus

PS
kyyti mulla on jo

----------


## Manninen

Blogissa pikku raapustus tiistain aluecupista. Kaikki vaan jatkossa rohkeasti paikalle!

----------


## miku80

> Onk mittä ajoi huame? Kummastas paikasta ne lähtikään, jos sitä nyt avaisi porukkalenkkikauden...



Itäharjulta on lähtö, mutta säätiedotus lupailee sadetta illaksi mikä saattaa karsia osallistujamäärää..

----------


## elasto

Voiko joku ystävällinen tulla joku viikonloppu näyttämään hieman polkuja tällaiselle täysin hukassa olevalle ulkopaikkakuntalaiselle? Tiedän vaan muutamia polkuja Nummen ympärillä, jossa asustelen aina kun sielläpäin olen.

----------


## mijura

> Kiitos onnitteluista. Aika vaatimattomalla suorituksella yhden kierroksen läskisarjassa pärjäs. Kovat jätkät ajoi kaksi kierrosta ja silti ne ajoi melkeen tunnin nopeemmin ekan kierroksen kuin mää ainokaiseni. Toisaalta olinhan mää harjoitellu edeltäneen 7 päivän aikana yhteensä 49 h läskillä reppuselässäajoa.



Käväistiin pyörillä Janinan kanssa Toroslammella kuittaamassa vieraskirjaan. Tosin pidettiin uinti, makkara ja kaffetauko samalla. Siellä JJ merkintä loisteli ennen meitä. Löydettiin muuten parin yksityisalueen läpi reitti hajonneiden pitkosten kiertämiseksi Annin tuvalta Toroskosken ylityksen kautta takaisin Toroslammen retkeilyreitille. Pistän reitin OSM:ään niin voi muutkin mennä ympäri. Koskien ylitykset on kyllä makeita virkistystaukoja tuolla reitillä.

Toki läskillä taisi Juha päästä myös rikkinäisten pitkosten vierellä? Vai mitä kautta kiersit?

----------


## miku80

> Voiko joku ystävällinen tulla joku viikonloppu näyttämään hieman polkuja tällaiselle täysin hukassa olevalle ulkopaikkakuntalaiselle? Tiedän vaan muutamia polkuja Nummen ympärillä, jossa asustelen aina kun sielläpäin olen.



Laita viestiä kun huvittaa ajella niin voin vaikka itse lähteä itäpuolen polkuja näyttämään tai varmaan joku muukin voi yksityis tourin tarjota..

----------


## Lehisj

> Blogissa pikku raapustus tiistain aluecupista. Kaikki vaan jatkossa rohkeasti paikalle!



Voi paskat Rami, minkä taas teit! Löit löysällä reenivauhdila meille muille luut kurkkuun heti lähdöstä. Noin se kunto siis luodaan pelkästään filmejä duunatessa. Ei vaiskaan kova kuski on aina kova kuski, vaikka "huonossa kunnossa" paistaisi. Itsellä ja muulla perheellä oli jälleen kerran ihan mukava paikalliskisafiilis, johon tosiaan sopisi mukaan paljon lisää kuskeja.

Vähän minuakin ihmetyttää tämä paikallisen skenen pahasti potema "kisakammokuume". Näissä tapahtumissa jokainen varmasti saa itsestään puolivahingossa irti paljon enemmän kuin vakiojyystämisellään ja ehkä jopa kehittyy kuskina uudelle tasolle.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Toki läskillä taisi Juha päästä myös rikkinäisten pitkosten vierellä? Vai mitä kautta kiersit?



Ajoin luontokeskukselta suoraan Toraslammelle lyhintä reittiä. En muista, että siinä olisi ollut mitään kierrettävää. Ehkä kymmenisen kohtaa, joista toinen lankku puuttui, mutta jäljellä olevaa leveää mahtui helposti ajamalla.

----------


## Pave

Mites huominen, mitään päivälenkkiä valmiiksi suunnitteilla, jolle pääsisi vieras kuokkimaan?
 Tai lähteekö joku mukaan, jos vaikka Impivaarasta puolelta päivin lähtisi esmes Maarian, Kullaanvuoren tai mihinsittenhalutaankin suuntaan?

Edit: Heps, mulla muuttuivat suunnitelmat, mutta ainakin naamakirjan puolella oli pari muuta kiinnostunutta keskipäivällä Impivaarasta lähtevälle lenkille...

----------


## Pihvi

Iltalenkki starttaa tänään Kuusiston sillan jälkeen olevan mäen päältä klo 19. Rauhallista kruisailua Kuusistossa siis tarjolla.

----------


## artzi

Eilen saavutettiin taas Teijon pitkoksilla pari uutta pitkosdiplomia. Pyörän kantamisesta Punassuon pitkoksilla ajamiseen.  Onnea heille, ja kaikille mukana olleille kiitoksia seurasta   :Hymy:

----------


## hullukoira

> Iltalenkki starttaa tänään Kuusiston sillan jälkeen olevan mäen päältä klo 19. Rauhallista kruisailua Kuusistossa siis tarjolla.



Iltakruisailu kiinnostaisi, mutta tänään ei onnistu.

----------


## greenman

Minua puolestaan ei oikein huvittaisi, mutta lähden silti.  :Hymy:

----------


## OlliR

Kannatti taas kerran lähteä Pihvin lenkille, kiitos! Kierrettiin Kuusistoa, ajokalusto oli sekalainen.

----------


## marmar

> Eilen saavutettiin taas Teijon pitkoksilla pari uutta pitkosdiplomia. Pyörän kantamisesta Punassuon pitkoksilla ajamiseen.  Onnea heille, ja kaikille mukana olleille kiitoksia seurasta



Kiitoksia retkestä. Hienot oli polut. Aikataulusyistä pääsin ajamaan vain ekat 40 km, mutta kannatti silti lähteä. Nyt alueesta on saatu alkumaistiaiset ja kyseessä on alue, mihin pitää palata. Alussa polku ja metsätiet oli niin hyvää alustaa, että keskarit nousi kevyesti 20 paremmalle puolelle. Jos tykkää järvi- ja suomaisemista, metsäteistä, neulasbaanasta ja hyväkuntoisista (tosin kapeahkoista yksilankkuisista) pitkoksista, niin kannattaa mennä. Lehmijärvi on loistava paikka aloittaa. Ei tarvi ajaa autolla Teijoon saakka. Fillarilla pääsee etenemään Teijoa kohti nopeaa reittiä kauniissa maisemissa. Ei ollut ruuhkaa missään. Ihmeteltiin, että näin upea alue lähes autiona kauniina iltapäivänä ja vielä viikonloppuna. Jos tahtoo grillailla, eikä ole metsäpalovaroitus voimassa, niin ainakaan paikoista ei ole pulaa.

Vaikka pikoksilla ajo sujuikin ilman isompia kommelluksia, niin pitkoksilla ajoa pitäisi treenata lisää, jotta ajo rutinoituisi. Sama juttu aina, turhaa alkukankeutta oli ja kun alkaa sujumaan, niin pitkokset loppuu. Mistäköhän Turun läheltä lyhyehkön fillarisiirtymän päästä löytyy pisimmät pitkokset harjoitteluun? Pomponraka?

----------


## Juha Jokila

Tekee pihalle sellaisen kahdeksikon mallisen laiturin metrin korkeuteen, niin tule motivaatiota pysyä lankulla.   :Vink: 

Maskussa on myös mukavan irtonaiset pitkokset Karevansuolla siinä monttujen Turun puolella. http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...234047&lang=fi

Niin ja sellaisella muotipyörällä missä on tavallista leveemmät kumit, on kaksilankkuisella pitkoksella ajaminen todella paljon helpompaa, kun kiekko ei mahdu lankkujen väliin, eikä lahopaikat murru alta.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Pomponrahkalla on niin leveet ja hyvät pitkokset, että marmar tuskin saa kaivattua harjoitusta. Sen sijaan tuolla Juhan mainostamassa paikassa ei voi ihan vaan ajella. Ovat kohtalaisen pitkät ja saman suon yli menee myös toiset (vielä paskemmat) pitkokset, jos kaipaa vaihtelua ajolinjaan.

----------


## marmar

> Tekee pihalle sellaisen kahdeksikon mallisen laiturin metrin korkeuteen, niin tule motivaatiota pysyä lankulla.



Lankulla pysym8istä suurempi ongelma lienee hekinen puoli. Eli OTB suohon pelottaa liikaa, ei uskalla ottaa riittävästi vauhtia, ajaminen vaikeutuu, putoaa lankulta. Ei taida musta olla tuohon treeniin  :Nolous: , vaikka onnistuessaan ratkaisisi varmasti asian enemmän kuin hyvin. Jos kevyempänä versiona rahtaisi peräkärryn ajorampit 50 m päässä olevaan skeittipaikkaan ajelisi ees taas 0,5 metrin korkeudessa  :Sekaisin:  Ajomiehet tietty hyppäisi päädystä sen 30 sentin portaan ajorampille.






> Maskussa on myös mukavan irtonaiset pitkokset Karevansuolla siinä monttujen Turun puolella. http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...234047&lang=fi
> 
> Niin ja sellaisella muotipyörällä missä on tavallista leveemmät kumit, on kaksilankkuisella pitkoksella ajaminen todella paljon helpompaa, kun kiekko ei mahdu lankkujen väliin, eikä lahopaikat murru alta.



Kiitoksia vinkistä. Ei ole vielä hankintalistalla muotipyörää, joten pakko treenata kapearenkaisella.





> Pomponrahkalla on niin leveet ja hyvät pitkokset, että marmar tuskin saa kaivattua harjoitusta. Sen sijaan tuolla Juhan mainostamassa paikassa ei voi ihan vaan ajella. Ovat kohtalaisen pitkät ja saman suon yli menee myös toiset (vielä paskemmat) pitkokset, jos kaipaa vaihtelua ajolinjaan.



Saatta olla. Tosin jos kotoa lähtee Maskuun, niin voihan sitä käydä hakemassa unohdettua tuntumaa matkan varrelta helposta paikasta. Jotenkin musta tuntuu, että vähintään muutama tunti pitäisi ajaa ees taas (jos säilyy ehjänä), että jotain rutiinia saa syntymään. Muuten pienekin tauon jälkeen on lenkillä aina sama epäröinti alkuun. Ja kun ajo alkaa sujua, niin pitkokset loppuu.

----------


## Matti H

Suo on pehmeä alusta päälleen menoon.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Voi siinä hartia hajota silti kun päälleen menee. Viikon potenut Syötteen turmaa ja vielä on arka ja särkee.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Kohtuullisen iso vaihde päälle että saa tasapainoisemman polkemisen. Jarrulla vähän vastusta, että voi pitää vetoa päällä ja estää vauhdin nousun. Nämä niksit auttaa ainakin itseä pitkoksilla. (Jos hirvittää niin lukot auki ja poljet vaikka kantapäillä.) En tosin itsekään pääse pitkoksilla juuri mihinkään jos ei alla ole pitkäjoustotäpäri, mutta kai tää on osin tottumiskysymys.

----------


## artzi

Teijon reissulla tuli puhetta kuhiksesta (Kuhankuono, reitit kartalla/Kurjenrahkan kansallispuisto, jos kaikki ei yhdistä kuhista mihinkään).  Kun joku sinne meinaa retkeillä, kannattaa ilmoitella jos haluaa ajoseuraa. 

Mulla on mielessä tku-savojärven kierto-tku, josko vielä tänä kesänä ehtisi? 

PS
Lehmijärvellä kuutamouiskentelevat nuoret häiritsi yöunia pusikossa... hirveitä kiljumaan penteleet. Hieno kuutamo olikin kyllä.

----------


## TANUKI

Ei kellään olisi kiinnostusta lenkille Saaressa?

Lähtö Hirvensalon laskettelukeskuksen parkkipaikalta sunnuntaina (17.8) klo 11. Ajellaan saaren parhaimpia polkuja n.3h Mukana myös muutama pätkä, mitä ei olla mun lenkeillä ennen ajettu.  :Hymy:  Vauhti porukan mukaan, todennäköisesti torstailenkkivauhtia.

----------


## Immo Laine

OHO, täälläpä on hiljaista kuin huopatossutehtaalla.* Mut ei hätää!* BMX-radalla ei ole hiljaista. Esim. next monday, KuppisKUP taas kerran. Kaikki pääsee mukaan ihan ilmaiseksi ja ilman ennakkoilmoittautumista!!!

Kupittaan bmx-radalla maanantaina 25.8. klo 17:30 alkaa ilmoittautuminen!

----------


## Immo Laine

Tiedoksi: Suunnitelmissa on vaihtaa Raispo-aluecupin 26.8. ja 16.9. XC-kisan suorituspaikkoja: Eli 26.8. kisa olisi Mynämäellä ja 16.9. kisa Liedossa.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Ollaan kaavailtu helppoa kalja-ajelun formaatilla tehtävää yöretkeä Vajosuon laavulle nyt lauantain ja sunnuntain väliseksi yöksi. Kiinnostuneita?

----------


## Ulla

Voisin harkita ainakin iltamakkaraa.

----------


## hullukoira

Joo, kiinnostaa. Onko lähtöajankohdasta jo olemassa visioita? Mulla on vähän aikataulurajoitteita lauantain puolella, mutta luulisin pääseväni lähtöpaikalle kahdeksaksi. Löydän kyllä laavulle perässäkin, jos tarkoitus on läheteä aikaisemmin.

Onko tiedossa muita helpotuksia, kuin lämmin vuoden aika ja valoisat illat?

----------


## Juha Jokila

Olen odotellut Yetin kantaa lähtöaikaan. Yleensä on kai lähdetty klo 19 Rantapihalta, mutta ei mulla ole väliä.

Hidastusta tulee ainakin mun risasta olkapäästä, joka ei kestä yhtään repimistä.

----------


## Juha Jokila

*Yöretken ABC*

Nyt kun yöt ovat lämpimiä, yli + 10 C, ja pimeää on vain yöllä, niin tämän helpommaksi ei retkeilyn aloittaminen voi enää mennä. Mikä tahansa makuupussi on riittävän lämmin.

Varustelista malliksi

Reppu noin 40 l
Makuupussi 
Makuualusta
Sadevarusteet, esim Gore-tex puku
Villapaita/fleece tms.
Pitkät kalsarit
pipo
Kuivat sukat yöksi
Ruokaa illaksi ja aamupala
Vettä 3 l + iltajuomaa
hyttyshuppu

Nuotiolla tarkenee nollakeliin asti, kun laittaa villapaidan ja päälle gorepuvun ja pipon. Jos ei ole hengittävää sadepukua, niin sitten kannattaa ottaa ehkä halpa sadeviitta varalle normi vaatteiden päälle leiriin. Jos aikoo ajaessa sateen sattuessa antaa kastua, niin sitten kuiva kerrasto illaksi lisäksi. Ajohousut on kiva saada yöksi pois ja tilalle tietty kalsarit.

Ruuaksi nuotilla helposti kypsyvää makkaraa tai lihaa. Aamuksi valmiit voileivät, kaupan mustikkakeittotetra, mysliä tms. Jos haluu kahvia, niin tarvii pienen kattilan ja mukin ja vettä voi ottaa juomapussista, koska 3 litran pussista riittää kyllä hvyin. Jos pelkää juoman loppumista, niin juo autolla toisesta pullosta mahan täyteen ja sillä pääsee laavulle. Laavulla juo kuitenkin kaljaa ja se riittää. Aamun selviää kahvilla ja mustikkakeitolla ja loppu vesi riittää varmasti takaisin autolle.

Sitten kannattaa ottaa pieni otsalamppu, nenäliinoja vessapaperiksi, ea-paketti, linkkuveitsi, fillarinkorjausvakiot.

Kuivat vaatteet ja makuupussi sullotaan ehjiin muovikasseihin ennen reppuun tunkemista. Reppu pakataan niin, että painopiste tulee mahdollisimman alas. Käy koeajolla pakatun repun kanssa ja sehän tuntuu painavalle, mutta kyllä siihen tottuu.

----------


## Nelson

Och samma på svenska tälle puolelle:
Torstailenkki lähti tänään Itäharjun tolpalta. Matkaan lähti yhteensä 7 kuskia, 1 ekakertalainen ja 1 tokakertalainen - hyvin pärjättiin reissussa. Mitään ei rikottu, yhdet ajolasit jäi HMP:lle ja yhtä rengasta pumppailtiin aika ajoin. Lenkki ajettiin kuivassa säässä, tässä reitti - kiitos mukanaolleille!
Kun käytte torstailenkillä, laittakaa lyhyt yhteenveto, mitä on tehty ja missä ajeltu - näkyy, että porukka on ollut aktiivisena!

----------


## Juha Jokila

Eli lähtö lauantaina Rantapihalta klo 19.00 Vajosuon laavulle.

Tämä aikaisempi aika siksi, että haluamme ehtiä laavulle valoisalla, ettei tarvitse ottaa lamppuja mukaan. Koitetaan saada Hullukoira liitettyä letkaan jostain kohtaa, jollet mitenkään pysty aikaistamaan lähtöä. Laavulle saavutaan todennäköisesti noin klo 21.00.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Kyll olis mukava jos olis vähän enempi innostuneita tällaseen apinan perskarvan mittaseen operaatioon. Harmi, kun Yläneen sääennuste lupaa parempaa keliä kuin Turkuun. Yleensä räntäsateella on ollut eniten porukkaa, mutta voidaan me simuloida ankeutta suonsilmässä räpiköiden. Se antaa rohkeutta. 

ps. Ostin viinakaupasta 5 tölkkiä Marsalkkaa, kolme vahvaa ja 2 tavallista. Ja läskiin varasisureita kettupuodista.

----------


## artzi

Ei sovi vapaat, muuten lähtis ilman muuta. Olis ollu kiva keikka poistaa Ground Controlleista tehtaan rasvat...     :Cool:  NYT näyttää Fatty oikeesti Läskiltä!

----------


## hullukoira

Kiirettä pitelee, mutta nyt alkaa jo näyttää hyvältä. Sian kimpale  porisee kattilassa, autosta on etupenkki irrotettu (pahuksen kinderi,  kun ei meinaa edes fillari mahtua kokonaisena kyytiin) ja testilenkki  ajettu. Painolastin virkaa toimitti neljän kilon makuupussi ja volkkarin  jarrurumpu. Nyt tarttis vielä pakata ne oikeat tavarat, niin ovat  sitten illalla kotona valmiina noudettavaksi. Klo 19 on ihan mahdollinen  ja yritän pitää sut Juha ajan tasalla jos en ehdi lähtöön.

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Taivassalossa odotellaan taas runsasta turkulaisosanottoa ensi lauantain MTB Green Race tapahtumaa. Vielä sunnuntai aikaa ilmoittautua ennakkoon. Reitit 20, 30 ja 60 km. Lähde vaikka vaan cruisailemaan kannatuksen vuoksi.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Ei näy Ullaa vaik on makkarahiillos valmiina. 

Sataa vettä.

----------


## Ulla

Anteeksi, flunssa kaatoi sänkyyn.

----------


## Pave

> Taivassalossa odotellaan taas runsasta turkulaisosanottoa ensi lauantain MTB Green Race tapahtumaa. Vielä sunnuntai aikaa ilmoittautua ennakkoon. Reitit 20, 30 ja 60 km. Lähde vaikka vaan cruisailemaan kannatuksen vuoksi.



M40-sarjan mestarin paikka nyt vapaana uusille yrittäjille, olemma tuolloin Savossa.

----------


## MTB 50+

Poikkesin aamun cc-lenkillä Vajosuon laavulla lämmittämässä ahmiaiseni. Neljä ukkoa oli reippasti hereillä ja yksi kuorsasi tukevasti. Iltapala oli ollut ilmeisen tukeva :Vink:

----------


## Matti H

> M40-sarjan mestarin paikka nyt vapaana uusille yrittäjille, olemma tuolloin Savossa.



Joku läski sinne kuulemma on tulossa ajamaan.

edit: siis kuski, ei pyörä

----------


## Manninen

Taas löytyy blogista juttua alue cupista. Nyt oli "uutta" porukkaakin paikalla, hienoa!!!

----------


## GHOSTBIKE

> Tämä säie lienee paras paikka kysyä reiteistä.
> 
> Onko kukaan liikuskellut tuolla Liedon Parmanharjun suunnalla? Onko polkuja? 
> Monta kertaa olen vaan autolla ajanut ohi ja näyttäisi olevan metsää ympärillä reilusti.



Movescount, GPSAlbum ja Bikemap palvelimiin olen gps datoja ladannut vapaaseen käyttöön, joko gpx tai kml muodoissa, ja  nopeammin voin infoilla tarvittaessa reiteistäni jos niitä kyselee Facebook MTB ryhmän kautta. Täällä kun käyn harvemmin.

----------


## GHOSTBIKE

> Löytyisikö joltain gps-dataa Paimion suunnalta? Lauantaina saatan eksyä niille nurkille, joten pieniä vinkkejä polkujen suhteen kaipailen.




Myöhäinen vastaus kyselyysi

http://www.gpsalbum.com/fi/GHOSTBIKE?TrackId=4682

Facebook MTB Turku ryhmän kautta kun kyselee niin vastaan nopeammin jos minulla on tarvittava reitti data. Datani lähinnä Liedosta, Turun tai Raision liepeiltä.

----------


## hullukoira

Sunnuntaina palauttavaa iltacycloilua Piikkiön kehityksen parkkipaikalta klo 19. Polkua, muinaishautoja ja hiekkatietä. Kotimatkalla voi jo tarvita valoja. Tervetuloa!

----------


## greenman

Ehdin jo käydä iltapäivätyhmäilemässä, mutta kiva, että sitkeästi ilmoittelet näistä. Eiköhän syksy taas aja porsaan cyclolenkille.

----------


## artzi

Huomenna koko porukka o:n Impivaaran tolpalla. Vai?

Nyt o:n muuten hyvät kelit käydä puolimatkan uinnilla, jos sopiva lätäkkö löytyy.

----------


## Mika.t

Juu, kymmeniä ellei jopa satoja päitä tulee.

----------


## OlliR

Olen tulossa yhteislenkille, odotelkaa hetki jos en ole tasalta hallin vieressä!

----------


## artzi

Ei kai meitä ihan sataa ollut, mutta aika monta. Hienoja pyöriä useammalta vuosikymmeneltä. Yksi läski (?).    :Hymy:   Täydellisissä olosuhteissa sai ajella. Valo oli ihan tarpeellinen kotimatkalla. 

Sain anteeksi rad... eikun foorumihiljaisuuden rikkomisen, kun olin tehnyt sen istumalla terassilla.

----------


## OlliR

Hyvä yhteislenkki, hyvä keli ja hyvä seura = parempi mieli! Linkki käppyrään joka me ajettiin: http://beta.sports-tracker.com/#/wor...b0c8296a96b22e

----------


## Lehisj

> Hyvä yhteislenkki, hyvä keli ja hyvä seura = parempi mieli! Linkki käppyrään joka me ajettiin: http://beta.sports-tracker.com/#/wor...b0c8296a96b22e



Keskivauhdista päätellen veditte Makkelin johdolla "poluillakin"..... ainakin silloin tällöin!

----------


## Pihvi

Iltalenkkiä tänään Kaarinan Honkkarilta klo 19. 1,5h ajoa niin keretään metsästä pois ennen pimeetä.

----------


## greenman

Cycloamaan mieleni tekevi...

----------


## hullukoira

...lentsun kanssa silti ottelen

----------


## Matti H

...ja Imatraa kohti ajelen...

----------


## Pave

MTB-Turku ei ilmeisesti ollut vielä kilometrikisassa mukana (?!?), joten lisäsin joukkueen *MTB-Turku*. Joukkueeseen koodilla *MTBTurkukesä14* osoitteessa: http://www.kilometrikisa.fi/teams/join/
Kilometrikirjaukset ajalta 1.5. - 22.9.2014. Tamperelaiset ovat kai jo menneet menojaan, mutta onhan aina mahdollisuus arpajaisvoittoihin...  :Vink:

----------


## Pihvi

Tänään kisataan sitten taas Liedon Ilmarisissa. Startti klo 18 ja ilmoittautuminen puoli tuntia ennen. Ei maksa mitään eikä tarvitse kuulua seuraan.
http://pyora68.net/aluekalenteri/Kalenteri2014.html

----------


## Manninen

Taas olis lyhyt perus rapsa puulaakista blogissa!

----------


## artzi

> Hyvä yhteislenkki, hyvä keli ja hyvä seura = parempi mieli! Linkki käppyrään joka me ajettiin: http://beta.sports-tracker.com/#/wor...b0c8296a96b22e



Tästä on hyvä jatkaa... eli tänään kaikki  jatkamaan jonoa vähän pidemmäksi kuin oli viime torstai. Käyttäkää sitä naamaa! Minä olen jo matkalla suolle tunkkailemaan...

----------


## Ulla

http://yle.fi/uutiset/poikien_keppos...n_ansa/7485106

Lahden oma Hullu Mies?

No tuli vaan mieleen, että ei ketään kiinnosta ne kerta toisensa jälkeen HMP:lle tai Jäkärlän poluille raahatut oksakasat, kun ne eivät ole yleisellä tiellä tai klv:llä. Mutta entä jos kasoja kasataan sinisellä merkitylle Paavon Polulle, onko se rinnastettavissa jonkun ylläpitämään reittiin?

Nimim. tilastoihin merkintä tämän vuoden kolmannesta maastolenkistä. Jäkärlässä oli aseteltu kiviä ja risuja ansoiksi.

----------


## wemmi

> http://yle.fi/uutiset/poikien_keppos...n_ansa/7485106
> 
> Lahden oma Hullu Mies?
> 
> No tuli vaan mieleen, että ei ketään kiinnosta ne kerta toisensa jälkeen HMP:lle tai Jäkärlän poluille raahatut oksakasat, kun ne eivät ole yleisellä tiellä tai klv:llä. Mutta entä jos kasoja kasataan sinisellä merkitylle Paavon Polulle, onko se rinnastettavissa jonkun ylläpitämään reittiin?
> 
> Nimim. tilastoihin merkintä tämän vuoden kolmannesta maastolenkistä. Jäkärlässä oli aseteltu kiviä ja risuja ansoiksi.



 HMP? jäkärläs tulee viikottain siivottua niitä selkeesti reiteille vedettyjä oksia sivuun. mopopoikiako niillä yritetään haitata?

----------


## Ulla

Hullun Miehen Polku, Littoisenjärven ja Ohitustien välimaastossa. Itäpuolen lenkeillä yleisesti ajettu polku. 

Joko mopoja tai sitten (tietämättömyyttään?) polkupyöräilijöitä niillä kasoilla kai yritetään haitata, mutta väärässä paikassa kasa voi olla oikeasti vaarallinen.

----------


## Shamus

Tänään tuli siivottua Jäkärlän polkuja ja samalla "törmättiin" vanhempaan oranssissa takissa koiran ja hiihtosauvan kanssa liikkuneeseen herraan, joka oli selkeästi "nyrpeä" nähdessään pyöräilijöitä. Oltiin juuri tuolla Jäkärlän polkujen koilisimmassa kohdassa missä ansojakin eniten on.

----------


## bomba

*Kalja-ajelu?* Onko mitään tietoa päivämääristä vielä? Viikonlopputöitä tekevien tarttis kohta alkaa anelemaan vapaapäiviä, ennen kuin työvuorolistat julkaistaan.

----------


## artzi

Peruuntuneen retken lohturetkenä mää lähden huomenna klo 10 LVI-liikkeen takaa kohti tarunhohtoista Temppelivuorta (en löytänyt originaalia, mutta tuossa Makkelin lainaamana Kaarinalaisen runoilijan tekstiä retkestä Temppelivuorelle). Alkusyksyssä ollaan taas, eli samantapaisia fiiliksiä saattaa kokea tällä kiipeilyretkellä! 

Ei sovi aloittelijoille, kilometreistä ei hajuakaan, muutama tunti ajoa. Ajellaan radanvartta ja kierrellään Pernåå ja Ubalinkoo jne. Jos hyvin käy niin voidaan eksyäkin. Oksasahat ei tarpeen.

----------


## SuperD

^ Postasin kutsun naamakirjaan. Itse en pääse, mutta kannattaa lähteä mukaan jos kyseisen suunnan polut kiinnostaa

----------


## artzi

> ^ Postasin kutsun naamakirjaan. Itse en pääse, mutta kannattaa lähteä mukaan jos kyseisen suunnan polut kiinnostaa



Hyvä että laitoit, sen ansiosta sentään yksi kaveri löytyi perää pitämään. Ei nyt ajeltu ihan kaikkia pätkiä mitä olin ajatellut, mutta paljon niitä hienoja polkuja mitä siellä olisi lisääkin. 

Aki oikaisi jossain vaiheessa kotiin, ja minä oikaisin (?) Suikkilan upeiden polkujen kautta Kähärin puistoon, jossa taas oikaisin useita kertoja. Niin hienoa polkua sielläkin... 

http://mtbfin.eu/r2/turku-temppelivuori/

Suikkilassa on parissa kohtaa tällaisia miinoja, varokaa varpaitanne...

----------


## artzi

Keksin jo miksi kukaan ei enää aja metsässä... onhan se hienompaa olla oikeassa jengissä... TS tänään.

----------


## SuperD

> Hyvä että laitoit, sen ansiosta sentään yksi kaveri löytyi perää pitämään. Ei nyt ajeltu ihan kaikkia pätkiä mitä olin ajatellut, mutta paljon niitä hienoja polkuja mitä siellä olisi lisääkin.



Olitte Akin kanssa kaksistaan? O tempora, o mores!

Naamakirjan MTB-Turku nimiseen 'yhteisöön' kuuluu 429 jäsentä ja tällaiseen hienoon tilaisuuteen ei osallistu kukaan?!? Mitäköhän väkeä ryhmä pitää sisällään, miten se on turvonnut noin suureksi ja mitä kyseiset harrastajat tekevät tällaisena aurinkoisena syyspäivänä?

----------


## Vispe

On ajamassa eikä ehdi seurata naamakirjaa, toivottavasti ainakin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marmar

> On ajamassa eikä ehdi seurata naamakirjaa, toivottavasti ainakin



Olin vähän myöhäisempään aikaan ajamassa kuusistossa ja tapasin paikallisen NIMBYn. Otti oikein asiakseen lähteä moittimaan polun siivouksesta. Totesin, että kaupungin mailla tässä ollaan. Siihen hän, että niin ollaan mutta ei tästä ole kuin 10 metriä hänen kuusiaitaan. (oli 20 metriä) Siivous kuulemma tuo liikaa kulkijoita liian lähelle tonttia.

Päästiin yhteisymmärrykseen, että saa siellä liikkua, mutta huikkasi vielä, että ei ole kivaa kun niin lähellä tonttia pyörii sakkia. En viitsinyt haastaa riitaa, mutta olishan sitä voinut kärjistää, että jos kerran porukkaa on paljon liikkeellä, niin eikös sen polun ole syytäkin olla siisti ja helppokulkuinen.

----------


## GHOSTBIKE

> Olin vähän myöhäisempään aikaan ajamassa kuusistossa ja tapasin paikallisen NIMBYn. Otti oikein asiakseen lähteä moittimaan polun siivouksesta. Totesin, että kaupungin mailla tässä ollaan. Siihen hän, että niin ollaan mutta ei tästä ole kuin 10 metriä hänen kuusiaitaan. (oli 20 metriä) Siivous kuulemma tuo liikaa kulkijoita liian lähelle tonttia.
> 
> Päästiin yhteisymmärrykseen, että saa siellä liikkua, mutta huikkasi vielä, että ei ole kivaa kun niin lähellä tonttia pyörii sakkia. En viitsinyt haastaa riitaa, mutta olishan sitä voinut kärjistää, että jos kerran porukkaa on paljon liikkeellä, niin eikös sen polun ole syytäkin olla siisti ja helppokulkuinen.



Jokamiehen oikeudessa taitaapi lukea että esim. sienestäessä, marjastaessa olisi hyvä pitää 50m väliä tontiin jne mutta kaupungissa ja kaupungin alueilla tietenkin vaikeaa toteuttaa moista metri määrää. Harmittaahan se toki kun nurkilla pyöräillään tai kuljetaan, mutta arvelisin että ainakin MTB porukat pyrkivät kulkemaan aiheuttamatta turhaa meteliä, eivätkä sotke paikkoja.

----------


## marmar

> Jokamiehen oikeudessa taitaapi lukea että esim. sienestäessä, marjastaessa olisi hyvä pitää 50m väliä tontiin jne mutta kaupungissa ja kaupungin alueilla tietenkin vaikeaa toteuttaa moista metri määrää. Harmittaahan se toki kun nurkilla pyöräillään tai kuljetaan, mutta arvelisin että ainakin MTB porukat pyrkivät kulkemaan aiheuttamatta turhaa meteliä, eivätkä sotke paikkoja.



Ei koske jokamiehen oikeudet näitä. Kaupunki on ostanut alueen mun verorahoilla ja se on kaavoitettu lähivirkistysalueeksi. Josta kulkee vielä maakuntakaavaan merkattu reitti. Silloin saa mennä vaikka sentin päästä tontista.. Ongelma ei ollut niinkään mun liikkuminen, vaan se että olen joskus kesällä poistanut hänen suurella vaivalla kasaaman risu ja rankakasan polulta, jonka seurauksena polun käyttö on lisääntynyt.

----------


## Miklo

> Olitte Akin kanssa kaksistaan? O tempora, o mores!
> 
> Naamakirjan MTB-Turku nimiseen 'yhteisöön' kuuluu 429 jäsentä ja tällaiseen hienoon tilaisuuteen ei osallistu kukaan?!? Mitäköhän väkeä ryhmä pitää sisällään, miten se on turvonnut noin suureksi ja mitä kyseiset harrastajat tekevät tällaisena aurinkoisena syyspäivänä?



Vaikka en ole paria kesää enempää käynyt porukkalenkeillä, on mielestäni tämän kesän osallistujasaldo torstailenkeillä ollut melko vaisua (ainakin Impparin puolella) Onkohan tässä syntynyt jonkinlainen kynnys osallistua yhteislenkkeihin? Kuvitellaanko että ei kuitenkaan omat taidot riitä ja ei haluta hidastaa letkaa? Vaikka yhteislenkkien säännöt on monesti kerrattu? Ainahan syitä löytyy miksei voi osallistua, mutta kuten sanoit, jäsenmäärä on kasvanut melko lailla, joten kyllä joltain sitä vapaa-aikaa aina löytyy. 

Itse olisin mieluusti osallistunut tämän päivän lenkkiin, mutta vajaan parin viikon syysflunssa antibioottikuurilla ei vaan sopinut kuvioihin.

----------


## Manninen

Onko huomenna sunnuntaina Kaarinassa jotain lenkkiä? Pihvi?

----------


## Matti H

> mitä kyseiset harrastajat tekevät tällaisena aurinkoisena syyspäivänä?



Jos ne ovat juoksun pariin eksyneitä maastopyöräilijöitä?!?

----------


## Pihvi

Meen kurvailemaan Kuusiston mettiin viideltä pariksi tunniksi. Startti Kuusiston mäen päältä.

----------


## hullukoira

> Jos ne ovat juoksun pariin eksyneitä maastopyöräilijöitä?!?



Tai sitten voi olla yllättäviä kalusto-ongelmia:

----------


## Matti H

Ei helvetti...

----------


## SuperD

Ei liene nuo fillarit palaneet ihan kokonaisina? Eikös MattiH tuosta vasemmanpuoleisesta vielä saisi rakennettua sulle jonkin kulkineen?  :Hymy:

----------


## Manninen

Toi on hiukan liian aikasin mulle ku on lastenhoito velvoitteita, harmi. Toivottavasti ehdin viel joku viikonloppu ennen lumia...

----------


## miku80

Tänään vietin nelisen tuntia itäisen puolen poluilla ja tasan yksi maastokuski tuli vastaan vaikka kelikin oli noinkin suosiollinen harrastaa, ei metsässä ollut suurempaa tunkua harrastajista..

----------


## hullukoira

> Ei liene nuo fillarit palaneet ihan kokonaisina?



Kyllä ne kokonaisia olivat, alumiiniosat vain ovat kadonneet. Cyclon ketjuissa roikkuva möykky lienee Cuben alurunkoa. Steel is real.

----------


## artzi

Hullu mies kun alkaa tuollaisia ripotella polun reunoille...

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Aikalailla fiilikset matalalla tuon kuvan takia. Fillarit on vaan fillareita - toivottavasti ei mitään korvaamatonta. Tsemppiä.

PS. Artzi lupasi lauantaina kirjoittaa, että multa loppui kunto. Unohdit.  :Vink:

----------


## SuperD

> Kyllä ne kokonaisia olivat, alumiiniosat vain ovat kadonneet.



Hyi hitto, osuiko kohdalle? Toivottavasti meni vaan varasto eikä koti?!?

----------


## hullukoira

Joo, ja niin kuin Aki toivoi, kaikkea kärynnyttä saa kaupasta. Ens sunnuntaina Stragglerkin lienee jo tunkattavissa  :Hymy:

----------


## Matti H

Tiedoksenne ilmoitamme, että perinteisen Vajosuon Kalja-ajelun päivämäärää pohditaan jo kabineteissa ja synkeässä kirjeenvaihdossa tapahtuman taustavaikuttajien kesken. Tänäkin vuonna juhlimme pimeän ajan alkua kulinarismin ja dipsomanian merkeissä. Kohdentakaa ajatuksenne marraskuun puolivälin jälkeisiin viikonloppuihin.

----------


## bomba

> Jokamiehen oikeudessa taitaapi lukea että esim. sienestäessä, marjastaessa olisi hyvä pitää 50m väliä tontiin jne ---



Korjataanpa tämä virheellinen "tieto" ettei kukaan ala pitämään tätä totuutena. Jokamiehenoikeuksissa ei ole määritelty mitään metrirajaa minkään suhteen. Kävellen, pyöräillen ja hiihtäen saa kulkea missä vaan, paitsi toisen pihapiirissä (tai pellolla). Pihapiirin ympärillä ei ole mitään erillistä suojavyöhykettä. Talon asukkaalla ei ole mitään oikeutta rakentaa kulkuesteitä tontin ulkopuolella kulkevalle polulle. Moinen toiminta voi itse asiassa sopivissa olosuhteissa olla rikos. Jos kiinnostaa opiskella enemmän, Google on hyvä aloituspiste. Jos ei jaksa etsiä, niin esim. tuosta:
http://www.luontoon.fi/retkeilynabc/...t/Default.aspx
http://www.ymparisto.fi/fi-FI/Luonto...keu%2817111%29





> Tai sitten voi olla yllättäviä kalusto-ongelmia: Eeppinen kuva tuhoutuneesta kalustosta



Voi surku. No, onneksi on vakuutus, onneksi kaupasta saa uutta, ja onneksi ilmeisesti mitään/ketään korvaamatonta ei tuhoutunut.

----------


## Lehisj

> Tänään vietin nelisen tuntia itäisen puolen poluilla ja tasan yksi maastokuski tuli vastaan vaikka kelikin oli noinkin suosiollinen harrastaa, ei metsässä ollut suurempaa tunkua harrastajista..



No me oltiin myös kolmen perheenjäsenen ja yhden vahvistuksen kanssa kiertämässä eilen iltapäivällä itäpuolen peruspolkuja. Vastaan tuli yksi maastokuski ja kahdesta muusta saatiin näköhavainto Litsan hiekkarannalla menossa poispäin. Eli kyllä siellä jokunen kuski oli ajelemassakin, mutta metsään on niin helppo "eksyä".

----------


## Ulla

Supliikki maastopyöräilijä saa paikan radiohaastattelusta pe 3.10. klo 13. Pyydettiiin haastatteluun Turun Paikallisradioille MTB-Turun toiminnasta ja maastopyöräilystä trendilajina. Kiinnostuneita?

----------


## SuperD

^ onks pyöräily trendikästä? Jumat!

----------


## Ulla

Sepä  :Hymy: 

Mutta ihan oikeasti, estradi olisi vapaa.

----------


## Matti H

Muhahaa...

----------


## Juha Jokila

Mää järjestän vajaan parin viikon päästä ampumasuunnistuskilpailun Mynämäen Roukkulissa. Tapahtumaan liittyy sunnuntai aamupäivällä noin 3 h hidasvauhtista maastopyöräilyä Kalliobaanareitillä. Osallistujien toivotaan pukevan jotain maastokuvioitua, mikäli mahdollista.  :Hymy: 
http://lsvjkilta.fi/varsinais-suomen-paikallisosasto

----------


## Ulla

Trendikäs Matti H ja valkoinen Surly tulikin ensimmäisenä mieleen kun luin sähköpostin radiohaastattelupyynnöstä.

----------


## greenman

RIP, Cotic ja Dummy.

----------


## artzi

> Aikalailla fiilikset matalalla tuon kuvan takia. Fillarit on vaan fillareita - toivottavasti ei mitään korvaamatonta. Tsemppiä.
> 
> PS. Artzi lupasi lauantaina kirjoittaa, että multa loppui kunto. Unohdit.



En kehrannu moista kirjuutella, kun sulla tuli kumminkin kokonaisuudessa enemmän kilometrejä... hyvä kyllä että nyt tuli sitten oikastua Suikkilaan. 

Suikkila kannataisi liittää to-lenkkeihin... << vink vink. Hyvän lenkin saa (Runosmäki) - Mälikkälä - Huhko - Härkämäki (Jyrkkälä - Pahaniemi) - Suikkila - Ruohonpää - Vätti - Hepokulta...

----------


## MTB 50+

Koska JJ  ei uskoakseni  seuraa  FB:ia kysynpä täälläkin, että koska  tämä  taas  järjestetään:Kuvasta  nopeasti  tunnistan JJ, MattiS2, MTB50+, Tri Shokki, Arppa ja  onkos tuolla  myös Pave commandomyssy päässä

----------


## Manninen

Pieni syksyinen video lähipoluilta lisätty blogiin.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Koska JJ  ei uskoakseni  seuraa  FB:ia kysynpä täälläkin, että koska  tämä  taas  järjestetään:Kuvasta  nopeasti  tunnistan JJ, MattiS2, MTB50+, Tri Shokki, Arppa ja  onkos tuolla  myös Pave commandomyssy päässä



Sovitaan, että Kalliobaanat ajetaan 18.10.2014 klo 10

----------


## Juha Jokila

Avasin sitten Vajosuon kalja-ajelullekkin oman topikin koska ymmärsin kabineteissa löytyneen sisäpiirille yhteisen vapaan päivämäärän.
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...62#post2272362

----------


## Ulla

> Supliikki maastopyöräilijä saa paikan radiohaastattelusta pe 3.10. klo 13. Pyydettiiin haastatteluun Turun Paikallisradioille MTB-Turun toiminnasta ja maastopyöräilystä trendilajina. Kiinnostuneita?



Myös puhelinhaastattelu onnistuu, jos ei pääse paikalle Auran Aaltojen / Melodian toimitukseen. Jos kukaan ei ilmoittaudu tänään torstaina klo 15 mennessä sanomalla hep, ilmoitan toimittajalle, että meiltä ei valitettavasti järjesty haastattelua.

Jakaisiko joku tämän deadlinen sinne reilun 400 jäsenen Facebookiin, kiitos.

----------


## Ulla

No niin, supliikki, trendikäs mies löytyi, hyvä homma! Käsittääkseni se on suora lähetys, klo 13 Radio Auran Aalto ja/tai Radio Melodia.

----------


## SuperD

^ Ei ollut suora. Tullee ulos ensviikolla pariin otteeseen joltain kanavalta.

----------


## OlliR

Huomenna klo 12.00 Turun Peltolassa järjestetään aluecupin kauden päätös "kisa". Paikalla kannattaa olla 30 min aikaisemmin. Kaikki vapaalla olevat sinne itseään haastamaan mars! Pyörä saa olla ihan mikä vaan, mutta virallisesti kyseessä on cyclokisa. Ite avaan ja päätän kauden tähän kisaan, cyclolla tiätty. Linkki sivuille: http://pyora68.net/aluekalenteri/Kalenteri2014.html

----------


## OlliR

^Ajelut ajettiin päivällä. Positiivista oli, että keli oli hieno, reitti mukava ja porukkaa oli löytänyt hyvin paikanpäällä! Itelle tuli rengasrikko kesken kisan ja pari muutakin cycloa kärsi samasta "ongelmasta". Näille ei voi mitään, kuuluu lajin luonteeseen. Veren maku suussa ja hapot jaloissa sai taas painaa sen aikaa kun ajoa kesti! Mukavia tapahtumia nämä aluecupin kisat!

----------


## peruspertti

Pääsikö yksi vai kaksi cycloa maaliin? Useita yritti. Loppui se leikki minullakin liian lyhyeen. Nyt kun pääsi makuun, niin lisää vuonna 2015.

----------


## Mika.t

Mun mielestä kolme. TuUl kaveri, kisan vanhin herrasmies ja mä. Ollilla oli nopee kisakausi =)

----------


## peruspertti

Jos kolme pääsi maaliin, niin sehän oli cyclojen osalta 50/60 kun kolme keskeytti liian heikkojen kumien takia

----------


## Manninen

Hauska oli taas jumpata ylös alas Peltolan mäkeä! Harmi että näitä ei tälle vuodelle enää ole...Blogissa taas pikku rapsa.

----------


## Frank

Sunnuntaina 12.10 kello 12.00 Prisman tolpalta Frankin taatusti hidasvauhtinen lenkki. Sopii vaivaisille,kuntoutujille, huonokuntoisille ja aloitteljoille. Ajokoirat saavat lähteä mukaan mutta ajavat jonon hännillä.

----------


## elasto

> Sunnuntaina 12.10 kello 12.00 Prisman tolpalta Frankin taatusti hidasvauhtinen lenkki. Sopii vaivaisille,kuntoutujille, huonokuntoisille ja aloitteljoille. Ajokoirat saavat lähteä mukaan mutta ajavat jonon hännillä.



Voisin lähteä mukaan pyörimään.

----------


## Manninen

Tiedän että monilla foorumilaisilla on Salsan pyöriä. Minkälaisia fiiliksiä ja kokemuksia merkin pyöristä? Entä merkin omat komponentit? Lähinnä onko ollut jotain laatuongelmia, millainen ajettavuus jne. Kiinnostaisi kuulla kokemuksia, pyörän mallilla ei väliä?

----------


## Vispe

Lauantaina olis tarjolla seuraavaa

----------


## Mait

Mistäs Turun seudulta saisi digitaalisen rengaspainemittarin? Kettukaupasta kaikki mallit loppu, lisää tulee ehkä ensi viikolla jos sillonkaan. Motonetista loppu, bikeshop/ajopyörä ainakin netistä loppu. Mistäs voisi vielä metsästää?

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Onnittelut Maitille uudesta fillarista. Enpä tiedä mistä mittarin saisi ostettua nyt. Omani ostin kettupuodista. Tietysti ensihätään voit tulla mittailemaan mun mittarilla. Oikea paine täytyy silti hakea perstuntumalla ja mittari sitten helpottaa sen oikean paineen ylläpitoa, sillä todella pienet painemuutokset läskissä tuntuvat selvästi. Mulla on vakiintunut edessä 0,3 ja takana 0,4 bar.

----------


## greenman

> Salsa



Multa löytyy spearfish. Ei kyllä mitään moitittavaa. Omaan ajotyyliin lyhytjoustoinen 29 rennohkolla geometrialla on sopinut hyvin.

Salsan omista osista en osaa sanoa kun ostin pelkän rungon. Toisessa pyörässä on kyllä woodchipper tanko, joka on loistava.

----------


## marmar

> Mistäs Turun seudulta saisi digitaalisen rengaspainemittarin? Kettukaupasta kaikki mallit loppu, lisää tulee ehkä ensi viikolla jos sillonkaan. Motonetista loppu, bikeshop/ajopyörä ainakin netistä loppu. Mistäs voisi vielä metsästää?



Pärjäisköhän tuolla alkuun:
http://www.biltema.fi/fi/Autoilu---M...mittari-15219/

Nettisivujen mukaan olisi sekä Kaarinassa, että Raisiossa, mutta sivuilla on, että tieto suuntaa-antava, eikä takuuta sen paikkaansapitävyydestä ole. Itsellä ei kokemusta ko mittarista.

----------


## miku80

> Mistäs Turun seudulta saisi digitaalisen rengaspainemittarin?



Raispon kärsämäen myymälässä on schwalben mallia..

----------


## Mait

> ^Onnittelut Maitille uudesta fillarista. Enpä tiedä mistä mittarin saisi ostettua nyt. Omani ostin kettupuodista. Tietysti ensihätään voit tulla mittailemaan mun mittarilla. Oikea paine täytyy silti hakeai perstuntumalla ja mittari sitten helpottaa sen oikean paineen ylläpitoa, sillä todella pienet painemuutokset läskissä tuntuvat selvästi. Mulla on vakiintunut edessä 0,3 ja takana 0,4 bar.



Kiitos vaan, tuli ihan hetken mielijohteesta hommattua tuollainen halpis "Lada" talvea silmälläpitäen. Ikinä en ollut ennen ajanut joten eipä tiennyt mitä odottaa. Naama virneessä tuli kuitenkin pikainen testilenkki ajettua ja täytyy noihin paineisiin perehtyä paremmin kunnon ajalla. Mittari varmaan helpottaisi aluksi vähän hahmottamaan millaisia paineita tulisi käyttää. Täytyisi tulla sulle tuomaan se sisurikin jossain vaiheessa ettei kokonaan unohdu, jos sulle vielä 29" versiot kelpaa.  :Vink: 

Ja mikulle kiitos vinkistä, täytyykin varmaan käydä Raispon kautta loppuviikosta.

----------


## Matti H

> Tiedän että monilla foorumilaisilla on Salsan pyöriä. Minkälaisia fiiliksiä ja kokemuksia merkin pyöristä? Entä merkin omat komponentit? Lähinnä onko ollut jotain laatuongelmia, millainen ajettavuus jne. Kiinnostaisi kuulla kokemuksia, pyörän mallilla ei väliä?



Salsan Mariachi ja erinäisiä merkin osia muista pyöristä. Mariachi on kaltaisekseen loistava. Ei laatuongelmia pyörässä eikä osissa.

----------


## bomba

> Tiedän että monilla foorumilaisilla on Salsan pyöriä. Minkälaisia fiiliksiä ja kokemuksia merkin pyöristä? Entä merkin omat komponentit? Lähinnä onko ollut jotain laatuongelmia, millainen ajettavuus jne. Kiinnostaisi kuulla kokemuksia, pyörän mallilla ei väliä?



Tallista löytyy täysjäykkä El Mariachi SS ja läski Mukluk. Mariachi on tehtaan kokoonpanolla ja Muklukki Foxcompissa kasattu. Molemmat aivan loistavia pyöriä! Salsan Alternator Dropoutit on fillarimaailman paras keksintö kumipyörien jälkeen.

Mariachissa on ollut Salsan stongista sekä Bend Bar 23 että megaleveä Whammy. Molemmat hyviä. Cyclocrossissa (Surly Straggler) on Cowbell, sekin tietty keskimääräistä leveämpänä, josta tykkään kovasti.

Ainoa "laatuongelma" on ilmennyt Mariachissa Salsan satulatolpan kanssa. Satulan railia pitävä alempi leuka vääntyi. Sain Foxcompista uuden leuan. Laatuongelma lainausmerkeissä siksi, kun saattaa omasta ajokyvyttömyydestäkin olla syntynyt jäykällä pyörällä moinen.

----------


## Manninen

Kiitos kommenteista Salsan omistajilta.
Itsellä ollut El Mariachi vuoden 2012 kesästä, kovasti olen tykännyt. Antaahan sillä kalustotasoitusta täpärikuskeille, jos ajetaan röykkyistä baanaa, mutta noihan on kaikki omia valintoja. Oma pyörä/komponentit toimineet täysin virheettömästi joten ei voi olla kuin tyytyväinen. Itse pidän myös Salsan "yksinkertaisesta" ulkonäöstä. Myös työn jälki on todella siistiä ja pyöristä löytyvät pienet yksityiskohdat ovat makeita. Omasta mielestä esim. El Mariachi on myös todella monikäyttöinen (taipuu kisailuun, perus ajoon ja jopa pyörä vaelluksille jos moiset kiinnostaa). Hyvä että tuli joskus hurahdettua ostamaan tollanen "rautakasa". Nyt on alkanut himottamaan Spearfish.Sitä on kehuttu aika paljon ja varmaan natsais omiin tarkoituksiin hyvästi...

----------


## greenman

> Spearfish.



Koeajoon löytyy s-kokoinen, jos ei ole pahasti liian pieni. (176 cm, inseam ~83cm)

----------


## Frank

Olihan hyvä lenkki, 17 kuskia tolpalta. Mukana harvinaisuuksia kuten metsän nopein eläin ja maasto-Arppa  :Vink:  Pari rengasrikkoa, yksi etukiekko, joku taisi olla kyljelläänkin ja pakko myöntää, että hetkeen en tiennyt, missä oltiin. Kiitokset vaan kaikille.

----------


## elasto

Kiitoksia vaan Frankille hyvästä vedosta ja kaikille muillekin lenkkiseurasta. Jotain uusia polkujakin tuli ajettua.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Tämä Kalliobaana-ajelu on just teille Turkulaisille niinko kotikenttää. Onkohan kukaan tulossa kun on niin hiljasta? 
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...%E4-18-10-2014

Sopii myös facebookiin linnoittautuneelle paremmalle väelle.

----------


## marmar

> Tämä Kalliobaana-ajelu on just teille Turkulaisille niinko kotikenttää. Onkohan kukaan tulossa kun on niin hiljasta?



Omalta osaltani jää väliin. Flunssan oireet just väistynyt ja ei uskalla puolikuntoisena lähteä. Mutta hienot on baanat ja koko tapahtuma. On pyöränpesupaikkaa, suihkua, saunaa jne.

----------


## peruspertti

Väliin jää minultakin. Kovin mielelläni olisin mukana,  ei vaan ole toimivaa kalustoa tällä hetkellä.

----------


## Mika.t

Ainakin mä ja Eetu ollaan tulossa ellei jotain ihmeellistä satu. Ja HAK ilmeisesti starttaa klo 06 teatterisillalta matkaan.

----------


## HAK

Tehtiin Lehtisen Timpan kanssa tärskyt 6:30 Manhattanin parkkipaikalle. Lisää porukkaa pitkälle lenkille? Polkuja pitkin pohjoiseen, tankkaus Nousten Nesteellä ja kympiksi Kalliobaanojen lähtöön. (Tullaan Juha varmaan reittiä vastaan, joten lähtöä ei tarvitse viivästyttää jos meitä ei näy) Aamu pakkasella, mutta aurinkoinen päivä. Ilman nastoja tietty pärjää.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Tehtiin Lehtisen Timpan kanssa tärskyt 6:30 Manhattanin parkkipaikalle. Lisää porukkaa pitkälle lenkille? Polkuja pitkin pohjoiseen, tankkaus Nousten Nesteellä ja kympiksi Kalliobaanojen lähtöön. (Tullaan Juha varmaan reittiä vastaan, joten lähtöä ei tarvitse viivästyttää jos meitä ei näy) Aamu pakkasella, mutta aurinkoinen päivä. Ilman nastoja tietty pärjää.



0440 795 552, jos tarvii yrittää pyydystää letkaa.

----------


## Pave

Möyrin kotimatkan mm. Karevan kautta...

 Kokeilin ajaa vanhaa reittiä suolta suoraan metsän kautta Hujalantien ylitykseen ilman asvalttisiirtymiä. Taimikon harvennushakkuujätteiden siivous vanhalta polulta kesti sen verran kauan, että hämärän laskeutuessa harhauduin sivuun ja jouduin heivaamaan homman tällä kertaa kesken. Vaikuttaa kuitenkin siltä, että asvalttisiirtymä olisi vältettävissä kohtuullisen pienellä vaivalla. Tieltä päin tullessa voinee hyödyntää sähkölinjan uraa (?), koivikko lammen eteläpuolella on avointa ja kohtuullisen helppokulkuista. Länsipuolen baanat ovat valmiiksi jo leveää uraa...



Eipä tuon alueen hakkuusta niin kovin kauaa ole, mutta nyt siellä on taas jo komea nuori metsä pystyssä...  :Leveä hymy: 

Edit: Ai niin, Kullaanvuorelta Karevan suuntaan tarvittaisiin sahaa muutamaan tuulenkaatoon...

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Edit: Ai niin, Kullaanvuorelta Karevan suuntaan tarvittaisiin sahaa muutamaan tuulenkaatoon...



Ne on ollu siellä koko kesän. Ja tarvii kyllä ihan oikean pokasahan katkaisuun ja on silti iso homma.

----------


## Tuume

Mihinkä kannattaisi suunnata Varissuolta/Itäharjun Prismalta kun tarkoituksena olisi löytää n. 15km metsäpolkuja mahdollisimman vähällä asvaltti/pururatasiirtymällä?

----------


## miku80

^ Torstaina letkan jatkoksi niin löytyy polkua ajettavaksi..

----------


## Tuume

Tiedän kyllä torstailenkit prismalta, mutta muut harrastukset varaavat torstai-illat, enkä omista valoja joilla pystyisi lenkkeilemään enää 18.00.

Lähinnä nyt jotain karkeaa ohjeistusta tarvisin...ellei nyt jollain löydy gps-tietoja jotka saisi iphonella auki. Tänään kävin Lausteen, Littoistenjärven ja Pääskyvuoren metiköitä katselemassa mutten löytänyt mitään järkevää pidempää polkuossuutta. Ainoat löytämäni pidemmät polut olivat kuin olisi ojassa ajanut.

----------


## artzi

Yksi hyvä (?) vaihtoehto Iipuh-laitteeseen voisi olla ilimaane OpenMaps ohjelma , siinä oleva OpenStreetMaps näyttää aika mukavasti tuon alueen polkuja. Järven ympäri ja silleen... siihen saa myös lisättyä uusia karttoja, esim. kans kartan tapaisen maastokartan,kuuklaa  http://kartat.kapsi.fi/ --> TMS --> peruskartta, mutta sehän  ei näytä polkuja.

Niinkuin aina ja kaikkialla, mikään kartta ei näytä kaikkia, ja voi näyttää väärin, tuossakin ohjelmassa Iipuh-tyyliin maksullisia lisätoimintoja. 

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/open...359719250?mt=8

----------


## peippo

> Mihinkä kannattaisi suunnata Varissuolta/Itäharjun Prismalta kun tarkoituksena olisi löytää n. 15km metsäpolkuja mahdollisimman vähällä asvaltti/pururatasiirtymällä?



Suuntaat Itäharjun Prismalta Jaanintien ja Littoistentien risteyksestä rohkeasti sinne metsään vain, pelkästään siinä metsäpläntillä voi ajella ristiin rastiin helposti pari tuntia hyviä polkuja kuten tuosta artzin kuvastakin näkyy. Ojanpohjia siellä ei tarvitse kyntää  :Hymy:  

Akut ladattu, toivottavasti muitakin on tulossa illalla tolpalle?

----------


## miku80

Jep, tarkotus olis tulla mikäli pääsen livahtamaa töistä ajoissa.

----------


## Tuume

Tänään olin polkemassa pääskyvuoren poluilla ja kyllähän siellä pari tuntia vierähti vaikkei useimmiten suunnasta ollut hajuakaan.  :Hymy:  Tiedä sitte missä aikasemmin olen hortoillut.

----------


## peruspertti

Tänään eteni Hirvensalossa viiden hengen työpaikka-ryhmä ilman isompia vahinkoja  :Vink:  (Oranssi juomapullo jos löytyy niin ilmoa) Oli siellä kai muitakin. Sillalla oli ainakin hetken aikaa jopa ruuhkaa. Kiitos Hel02 hyvä reissu taas. kahden tunnin luvattu ajoaika taisi olla melko tarkka. Olisiko se talvisetti sitten seuraava? Jossain?

----------


## bomba

Tuosta reissuturinaa niillekin,jotka ei ole facessa. Aika huikea keikka, etten sanoisi.

http://fat-bike.fi/mammuttimarssi_2014/

----------


## artzi

Aika huikeita jätkiä joo... 

Tänään en viitsinyt edes ajatella että kyselisin seuraa. Tunti + riitti hyvin. Märkää. Kyllä jää läskistä hienoa jälkeä,  kerran ajetustakin tekee kävelijät hetkessä hienon polun.

----------


## Pave

Lauantaille jotain päivälenkkiä kohti pohjoista esim. Impparista? Klo 12 palloiluhallien parkkis, Eskonkatu 1.

----------


## Pave

> ... Kokeilin ajaa vanhaa reittiä suolta suoraan metsän kautta Hujalantien ylitykseen ilman asvalttisiirtymiä. Taimikon harvennushakkuujätteiden siivous vanhalta polulta kesti sen verran kauan, että hämärän laskeutuessa harhauduin sivuun ja jouduin heivaamaan homman tällä kertaa kesken. Vaikuttaa kuitenkin siltä, että asvalttisiirtymä olisi vältettävissä kohtuullisen pienellä vaivalla. Tieltä päin tullessa voinee hyödyntää sähkölinjan uraa (?), koivikko lammen eteläpuolella on avointa ja kohtuullisen helppokulkuista. Länsipuolen baanat ovat valmiiksi jo leveää uraa...
> 
> 
> 
> Eipä tuon alueen hakkuusta niin kovin kauaa ole, mutta nyt siellä on taas jo komea nuori metsä pystyssä... 
> 
> Edit: Ai niin, Kullaanvuorelta Karevan suuntaan tarvittaisiin sahaa muutamaan tuulenkaatoon...



Tuulenkaadot sahattu, mutta tuolla koivikossa käynyt kone, joten siivottavaa riittää. Koneura tosin helpottaa pääsyä tielle.

Mutta Karevan kierrolta Merttelään (reitin pohjoisin kärki)...



...ei ole asiaa ainakaan ennen pakkasia, olivat koneet pistäneet polut mutavelliksi...

----------


## mijura

> Tiedän kyllä torstailenkit prismalta, mutta muut harrastukset varaavat torstai-illat, enkä omista valoja joilla pystyisi lenkkeilemään enää 18.00.
> 
> Lähinnä nyt jotain karkeaa ohjeistusta tarvisin...ellei nyt jollain löydy gps-tietoja jotka saisi iphonella auki. Tänään kävin Lausteen, Littoistenjärven ja Pääskyvuoren metiköitä katselemassa mutten löytänyt mitään järkevää pidempää polkuossuutta. Ainoat löytämäni pidemmät polut olivat kuin olisi ojassa ajanut.




Kuten edellä todettu metsään joko pääskyvuoren tornin alapuolelta ja sieltä pääsee kiertämällä kellon suuntaan Varissuon asuinalueen ympäri hyvin Littoisiin, josta järven kiertoon. Tai toiselta puolelta tietä Kaarinan suuntaan.

Lamppu on nykyään 20€ hankinta esim dx.com ista. http://eud.dx.com/product/sl-8208b-2...6#.VGSt38m0SLM Itse ostin juuri kaksi ja toimivia ovat olleet. Toki haluaisin tukea Eurooppalaista, mutta ei tuolla hintaerolla pystynyt enää eettisesti ajattelemaan.

*Olen tänään tulossa lenkille Itäharjulta ja otan extra lampun mukaan jos jollain on valo-ongelmia niin saa lainata!* 

Ainiin, tänäänhän on myös Littoisten avanto auki, joten sinne lienee luonnollinen lopetella lenkki tänään.  :Hymy:

----------


## mijura

> *Olen tänään tulossa lenkille Itäharjulta ja otan extra lampun mukaan jos jollain on valo-ongelmia niin saa lainata!* 
> 
> Ainiin, tänäänhän on myös Littoisten avanto auki, joten sinne lienee luonnollinen lopetella lenkki tänään.



Kiitos Jannelle lenkityksestä. Fillari on taas pesty ravasta puhtaaksi.

Oli kyllä mulle pari ihan uutta reittiä tosin gpx tiedostoa enempää muistikuvaa ei tainnut syntyä, kun pimeässä ei paljon maisemia kattella.  :Hymy:  Liitän jäljen myöhemmin tähän postiin.

----------


## Pave

Tunti kropasta ja pyörän säätämisestä (road) by Curtis Cramblett:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxNznrlRXGU

----------


## Miklo

Muistutuksena: torstailenkit ovat edelleen voimissaan. Eilen lähti 6 kuskia Impparista valoineen Kullaanvuoren kierrokselle. Haettiin vähän alkulämpöä Mälikkälän juurakoista, metsä oli yllättävän kuiva ja matka taittui jouhevasti. Allekirjoittanut tosin veti 500 m lähdön jälkeen perinteiset OTB:t nollavauhdeista. Kiitoksia kuskeille seurasta!

----------


## Miklo

Global fatbike day @ Turku! Toivottavasti saadaan tänäkin vuonna paljon osallistujia. Viime vuonna ajettiin Vaarniemen laavulle makkaraa paistamaan, joten tänä vuonna suuntaamme Kullaanvuorelle. 

Tapahtuman tiedot: lähtö lauantaina 6.12. Klo 11 Impivaaran palloiluhallien nurkalta, mistä torstailenkitkin lähtevät. 

Puolivälissä lenkkiä pysähdymme Kullaanvuoren laavulle nauttimaan eväistä, laitetaan makkarat tulille. Ajoaika taukoineen n. 3 h.

----------


## mijura

Ehkä yksi vääräpyöräläinen voisi tulla mukaan. Tosin pikkujouluista  väsyneenä, eli jätän pienen "uni yllätti pyöräilijän" mahdollisuuden.





> Tapahtuman tiedot: lähtö lauantaina 6.12. Klo 11 Impivaaran palloiluhallien nurkalta, mistä torstailenkitkin lähtevät.



Niin ja kiitos myös edellis torstaista Miklo!

Tänä torstaina sade vei voiton myönnettäköön. Mut tänään vois ehkä pikku ilta lenkki + sauna Uittamolla avantoineen maistua olisiko lähtijöitä? Avanto on auki 19:45 asti eli lenkin vois lopetella seiskaan uittamolle.

----------


## Vispe

Ensi viikon paksupyöräajelua ajatellen kullaanpolulla oli tänään todellinen mutavellikeli. Wo liikkui kivasti, mutta perus kaksysillä oli vähän tekemistä  :Hymy:  taitaa ensi viikko kuivata ennusteiden mukaan reippaasti, mutta toivottavasti pysyy pari paikkaa edes hieman haastavina  :Vink:

----------


## Matti H

Sunnuntaicyclot alkavat hiljakseen palailla aiheuttamaan mielipahaa ja paleltuneita kehon ääriosia!

Sunnuntain sijoitus viikolla saattaa vaihdella, mutta konsepti, seitsemältä honkkarilta kalustolle mahdollisimman epäsopiville urille säilyy. Muutamia ylilyöntejäkin on suunniteltu jo valmiiksi spontaanien lisäksi.

Allekirjoittaneen kunto on tällä hetkellä tavattoman paska, joten vauhdit eivät (taaskaan) ole kummoisiakaan, mutta tunkkauslihasta tarvitaan.

Viimeistään joulun aikana alkaa tapahtua!

----------


## greenman

Odotetuin comeback ikinä! 

Muutama kuva aiheesta, jotta laji ei kuulostaisi liian houkuttelevalta. 
(kuvat otettu kuvausteknillisistä syistä valoisaan aikaan! Sunnuntaicycloilijoille ei koskaan paista aurinko :P )

----------


## peruspertti

Viime syksyn muutaman kerran kokemuksella odotan innolla. Vaikka oliko se niin, että muutamalla helpolla houkutellaan mukaan ja sitten...

----------


## Pave

Eilisillan pimeydessä en ollut ihan vakuuttunut siitä, että oliko 28 mm sliksi sittenkään se onnistunein rengasvalinta järvenkiertoon...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## greenman

Pave alkaa päästä cycloilun ytimeen...

----------


## artzi

Kovin on hiljaista la läskiretkeilyn kanssa, vai onko siellä toisaalla enempi vipinää?

----------


## Miklo

> Kovin on hiljaista la läskiretkeilyn kanssa, vai onko siellä toisaalla enempi vipinää?



Toisaalla on hieman enemmän eloa. Ei ole tarkkaa tietoa osanottajamäärästä, tuskin soolona tarvitsee ajella. Alkuperäisessä suunnitelmassa pysytään, koska makkaratkin on hankittu. Toivottavasti vesisade ei pääse kiusaamaan.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Kovin on hiljaista la läskiretkeilyn kanssa, vai onko siellä toisaalla enempi vipinää?



Mistä taas puhutaan? Global Fat Bike Day? Mulla on illalla bileet, voi olla vähän nihkeetä ehtiä mihinkään.

----------


## Miklo

Oletin että siitä puhutaan.

----------


## artzi

Kyllä, oletan puhuneeni juuri siitä.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Ei ole tietty pakko kertoa mitä siellä toisaalla on sovittu.

----------


## Miklo

Ei ole sovittu mitään erityistä. Muutama tyyppi ilmoitti suoraan tulevansa, ja välillä facebookin "tykkäykset" on sama kuin osallistumisilmoitus. Huomenna nähdään onko alle 10 vai yli 10 läskiä rivissä. (Muutama nakinkuorikin on tulossa)

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Global fatbike day @ Turku! Toivottavasti saadaan tänäkin vuonna paljon osallistujia. Viime vuonna ajettiin Vaarniemen laavulle makkaraa paistamaan, joten tänä vuonna suuntaamme Kullaanvuorelle. 
> 
> Tapahtuman tiedot: lähtö lauantaina 6.12. Klo 11 Impivaaran palloiluhallien nurkalta, mistä torstailenkitkin lähtevät. 
> 
> Puolivälissä lenkkiä pysähdymme Kullaanvuoren laavulle nauttimaan eväistä, laitetaan makkarat tulille. Ajoaika taukoineen n. 3 h.



Aha, sori, olin jo unohtanut tämmöisen ilmoituksen olleen.

----------


## Matti H

Cyclot huomenna (su 14.12.) kello 19 Kaarinan Hongkongilta, Laasmäenkatu 6. Kalusto vapaa, suunta ja ajoalusta auki.

It is happpening again, kuten Twin Peaksin kalpea jättiläinen sanoo.

----------


## MTB 50+

http://www.ts.fi/teemat/luonto/71157...se+hankikantoa

Hyvä  artikkeli.

----------


## artzi

Juttu sopii vallitseviin olosuhteisiin. Ärsyttää kyllä aina tuo toimittajien tapa kirjoittaa paksupyöristä, kun oikeassa elämässä aina puhutaan läskipyöristä. He uskaltavat laittaa sen vain lainausmerkkeihin. Pelkääkö ne jotain oikeusjuttua jos sanovat sanan läski? Ihme touhua. 

Läski!

PS
"Poljettava mönkijä yllättää"...

----------


## MTB 50+

Laitanpa tämän kutsun  myös  tänne kuranaamojen  puolelle.  Tervetuloa  mukaan helpolle  lenkille  lauantaina 20.12.2014  seuraavin speksein:

Lauantaina 20.12.2014  maastolenkki  kahdella lähdöllä.

 1. Lähtö:  Orikedon Shell 06:30, lopetus Auranlaakson ABC 08:45
 -ajoaika  2h15 min
-olosuhteet: pimeää ja märkää, kunnon  valot ja  pitävät  renkaat
-reitti on helppo,  näppärä  kuski saattaa pärjää  cyclollakin, jollei  tule  kovin upottavaa keliä

 2.Lähtö:   Auranlaakson ABC 09:00, lopetus  samaan paikkaan 11:15
 -ajoaika  2h15 min
-olosuhteet: ei  ihan  niin  pimeää, märkää, pitävät  renkaat  tarvitaan
-reitti on edelleen helpohko ja  kokematonkin maastokuski  pärjää mukana

 Varustus:  
-reppuun juotavaa ja  hiukan syötävää, kuivat  hanskat, aluspaita, myssy ja  sukat reppuun
-maastopyörä, näppärällä  kuskilla  cc:kin menee leveillä ja  pitävillä  renkailla
-1.lähdössä pitää olla  kunnon valot. 2.lähdössä pärjää  ilmankin jo  loistava persoona.

 Ajovauhti:  hidas ja rauhallinen

----------


## marmar

Kilometrikisa?
Talvikisa alkaa torstaina 15.tammikuuta ja päättyy sunnuntaina 15.maaliskuuta.
Onko tänävuonna ajatusta ilmoittaa MTB-Turku kisaan? 

Itse olen ainkin valmis ottamaan haasteen vastaan. Haasteena siis polkea yli joukkueen keskiarvon...

----------


## hullukoira

Kiitos Matille aamun iltavuorolenkistä. Neljän kuskin voimin ajeltiin lätäköissä ja piilopoluilla, Vetäjäkin kiersi ainakin yhden lätäkön, sen jossa moottorivene karkasi 60-luvulla. Täytyy varmaan jatkossa käyttää kengänsuojia myös lauantaisinkin  :Hymy:

----------


## Matti H

Jouluostoksia pakoon! Tänään kello 12 Kaarinan honkkarilta parisen tuntia iloista talvisinkulointia. Cycloja ei ole illalla.

----------


## greenman

Äh. Ei kerkeä. Turussa vasta iltäpäivällä.

----------


## Antsa112

Olisiko kellään aikaa/kiinnostusta lähteä kiertämään (toivottavasti  lumisia) turun lähialueiden polkuja hieman pidemmän (+6h) lenkin  muodossa jonain joulun jälkeisinä päivinä?

Tarvis opasta ja seuraa :Hymy:

----------


## artzi

Pienen koelenkin perusteella siellä on parempi läskeilykeli kuin varsinaiset suomalaiset ansaitsee. Aikas kivaa tehdä jälkeä neitseelliselle polulle, ei ollut edes pahan luikas, kun on niin tahmeaa tuo lumi. Ehkä se oli se poroista tykkäävä karvanaama kun tiputteli meille lunta? Kuka tietää...

Nyt kannattaa jättää perinteiset kaupalliset juhlat vallan väliin ja lähteä metsään. Eiköhän tuo ensi viikolla taas sula pois.

----------


## artzi

Aamulla pitää metsään mennä, kaunis päivä tulossa. Pakkasta sen verran ettei 6 tuntia taida ehkä irrota. Jollei muuta parempaa kuulu, niin jos vaikka lähtis hautausmaan parkista 9,00... 

Onkos salaseuran puolella mitään parempaa tarjolla huomiselle?

----------


## Juha Jokila

Nyt on kelit kohdillaan ja ennuste lupaa kovia pakkasia viikonlopuksi. Vaikka näin jouluaattona ei pitäisi roikkua koneella, niin pakko on tulla kylvämään siemen maastopyörä*yö*retkeä varten.

Eli esimerkiksi Turusta Lakjärvelle ja takaisin. Lähtö lauantaina aamuhämärissä, yö laavulla ja paluu sunnuntaina siinä määrin eri polkuja kun on helposti mahdollista. Valoja tarvii ja raskasta on varmasti.

----------


## artzi

Pirtsakka keli. Bilteman runkkaset töihin. Jonkun pitäisi kehittää samaa ideaa myös jalkoihin.. 

Monet ovatten varmaan kinkun nielleitä, ja makaavat maha törröllään sängyssä, pahaa ruuhkaa en odota lähtöruudulle.  :Hymy:

----------


## Matti H

> Nyt on kelit kohdillaan ja ennuste lupaa kovia pakkasia viikonlopuksi. Vaikka näin jouluaattona ei pitäisi roikkua koneella, niin pakko on tulla kylvämään siemen maastopyörä*yö*retkeä varten.
> 
> Eli esimerkiksi Turusta Lakjärvelle ja takaisin. Lähtö lauantaina aamuhämärissä, yö laavulla ja paluu sunnuntaina siinä määrin eri polkuja kun on helposti mahdollista. Valoja tarvii ja raskasta on varmasti.



Ei mahdu aikatauluihin, mutta laavulla vois tulla ehtoolla pistäytymään, jos olet menossa.

---

Tänään lähtee honkkarilta kello 14 räkäsinkuladiiselilenkki Littoisten suuntaan. Kotiin ennen tosipimeän tuloa, koska pelottaa.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Ei mahdu aikatauluihin, mutta laavulla vois tulla ehtoolla pistäytymään, jos olet menossa.



Mulle nyt sopii kaikki muutkin päivät näköpiirissä olevassa tulevaisuudessa, jos se helpottaa aikatauluja.

----------


## Matti H

> Mulle nyt sopii kaikki muutkin päivät näköpiirissä olevassa tulevaisuudessa, jos se helpottaa aikatauluja.



Hyvä, tai huono. Mut joo, vuodenvaihteen jälkeen olis sellaisia vapaita, että vois olla laavun paikka. Arki on hyvää aikaa. Speksaillaan.

----------


## Tuume

Mistäs löytyy tämänhetkiset/yleisesti ottaen parhaat talvipolut Turusta, joita kulkisi mielellään ilman läskiä?  :Hymy:

----------


## ZeiR

> Mistäs löytyy tämänhetkiset/yleisesti ottaen parhaat talvipolut Turusta, joita kulkisi mielellään ilman läskiä?



Metsässä on aika vähän lunta ja hyviä polkuja löytyy ympäri Turkua. Normirenkailla pärjää, joten sinne vaan!

----------


## Juha Jokila

Lähdin sitten tarkastamaan Turku-Raisio-Masku-akselin polkutilannetta eilen maanantaina. 4 h:n edestä löytyi 10+ -luokan ajettavaa leveää hyvin tallattua polkua. Ainoastaan Ruskon sikalan vieressä paska haisi ja polulla vain parit jalanjäljet ja tosi vanha läskin jälki.
Kaakaot join tulilla Kullanvuoren laavulla ja pelotin yhtä koiraa valoilla. Olihan siellä sentään yhdet tuoreet normi maasturin jäljet ja Haunisten altaalla vissiin toisetkin. Pieneläinhautausmaan lähellä huomasin vanhan Endomorphin jäljenkin.

Hämmästyttää kummastuttaa - kurakaudella oli paljon jälkiä ja nyt ei juuri mitään. Ajakaa! - lepo.

----------


## greenman

Endomorphaaja olin varmaan minä. Kävin sunnuntai-iltana juomassa lämpimät mehut kullaanvuorella. Priimaa oli.

----------


## artzi

Joo... nyt on ne kelit kun Läski on ihan kotonaan metsässä. Kannattaisi hyödyntää. Muuallakin kuin hyvin tallatuilla poluilla siis. Kuhiksella oli tällaistakin upeaa polkua tänään. Hyvin tuossakin pääsi, ja varmaan ajotaidot kehittyy kun ajaa muutakin kuin koiranpissajien herkkubaanoja. Täältä tähän.

----------


## artzi

Selkeästi vähemmän lunta täällä kuin Kuhiksella. Kävin tolppavaunuilla katsomassa josko Artzin piilopolun Kallaisista Naantaliin päin saisi taas jäljitettyä... välillä sujui hienosti peuroja seuraten...



..välillä ei takaisin tullessa löytänyt edes omia jälkiä. 



Löytyi ehkä hyvää uutta linjausta elukoita seuraten, pitää vissiin ehtiä joskus läskillä tuonnekin.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Maanantai-tiistai välille luvataan hyvää kuivaa pakkaskeliä. Oliskohan nyt kellään kiinostusta lähteä pitemmälle ajelulle jollekkin lähialueen laavuista?

----------


## greenman

Muuten kiinnostaisi, mutta tiistaina loppiais rogaining.

----------


## Matti H

> Maanantai-tiistai välille luvataan hyvää kuivaa pakkaskeliä. Oliskohan nyt kellään kiinostusta lähteä pitemmälle ajelulle jollekkin lähialueen laavuista?



Töis.

----------


## Pihvi

Polkujen kunnon testaus tänään klo 19 ja lähtö Kaarinan Honkkarilta. Ajellaan rauhaksiin pari tuntia.

----------


## artzi

Hieno keli, Ilpoinen-Ispoinen oli jo jäljitetty kun sinne ehdin. Oli kapeeta ja leveetä jälkeä. Huomenna ehkä vielä paremmat kelit...

----------


## Yeti

> Maanantai-tiistai välille luvataan hyvää kuivaa pakkaskeliä. Oliskohan nyt kellään kiinostusta lähteä pitemmälle ajelulle jollekkin lähialueen laavuista?



Ma-ti olisi optimaalinen yöretkikeli,  on täysikuu ja kaikki. Ei kuitenkaan onnistu,  koska menen tiistaina rogainaamaan Greenmanin kanssa.

----------


## artzi

Ei ollut paskempaa hommaa edes kävely Savojärven poluilla. Jos haluaa pitkospuuajelun mestariksi, nyt sitten tuonne harjoittelemaan...   :Cool:  Pehmeämpää kaatua, voisi jo melkein mettäsusilla painella...

----------


## Arto L

Moro,
Uusi jäsen täällä.
Olemme vasta muuttaneet Turun alueelle, ja pian 14-vuotias poikani haluaisi jatkaa maastopyöräharrastustaan Turun alueella.
Hän on pyöräillyt edellisen asuinpaikkamme paikallisen seuran jäsenenä 4,5 vuotta (kerran viikossa 3h / kerta).
Hän ei ole erityisen kilpailuhenkinen, mutta pitää kyllä kilpailuista ja joukossa pyöräilemisestä.
Olisiko teillä antaa vihjeitä siitä, että miten hän voisi parhaiten harrastusta jatkaa?
Kannataako liittyä paikalliseen seuraan, ja mihin (TuUL, Pyörä-68, PiKe, TuSla)? vai onko seudulla ryhmiä, joiden porukkaan kannattaisi liittyä, vai molemmat??

----------


## greenman

MTB-Turku ajelee kaikille sopivia viikkolenkkejä torstaisin. En tiedä miten aktiivista toiminta on näin talvella.
Seuroihin en ota kantaa kun en ole koskaan yhteenkään kuulunut, mutta jos kaipaa jotain virallisempaa toimintaa, niin varmasti kannattaa liittyä. Listastasi puuttui vielä ainakin TVC.

----------


## Pihvi

Iltalenkki klo 19. Startti Kaarinan Honkkarilta. Nastat voi olla pop.

----------


## greenman

Perussunnuntaisettiä.

----------


## Lehisj

> Moro,
> Uusi jäsen täällä.
> Olemme vasta muuttaneet Turun alueelle, ja pian 14-vuotias poikani haluaisi jatkaa maastopyöräharrastustaan Turun alueella.
> Hän on pyöräillyt edellisen asuinpaikkamme paikallisen seuran jäsenenä 4,5 vuotta (kerran viikossa 3h / kerta).
> Hän ei ole erityisen kilpailuhenkinen, mutta pitää kyllä kilpailuista ja joukossa pyöräilemisestä.
> Olisiko teillä antaa vihjeitä siitä, että miten hän voisi parhaiten harrastusta jatkaa?
> 
> 
> Kannataako liittyä paikalliseen seuraan, ja mihin (TuUL, Pyörä-68, PiKe, TuSla)? vai onko seudulla ryhmiä, joiden porukkaan kannattaisi liittyä, vai molemmat??



Laitoin sinulle yksityisviestin.

----------


## Shimaani

^^alempi pitkospuukuva on mahtihieno.

----------


## greenman

> ^^alempi pitkospuukuva on mahtihieno.



No kiitos. 

Oli aika mahtihienoa muutenkin, kun ne oli jäässä, kelluivat ja ajelehtivat.

----------


## rikardo+

> No kiitos. 
> 
> Oli aika mahtihienoa muutenkin, kun ne oli jäässä, kelluivat ja ajelehtivat.



Harmi ettei osuttu samaan aikaan sunnuntaina pitkospuille .
Pitkospuut olivat kyllä just parhaimmillaan.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvXE...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Sinska

Missäs päin Turkua tällaiset ponttooni pitkospuut on?

----------


## marmar

> Missäs päin Turkua tällaiset ponttooni pitkospuut on?



Veikkaisin, että Rauvolan ja Katariinanlaakson välissä. Meniköhän oikein?

----------


## rikardo+

> Veikkaisin, että Rauvolan ja Katariinanlaakson välissä. Meniköhän oikein?



Meni.

----------


## marmar

> Harmi ettei osuttu samaan aikaan sunnuntaina pitkospuille .
> Pitkospuut olivat kyllä just parhaimmillaan.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvXE...ature=youtu.be



Toiset ne osaa.  Varsin puhdas suoritus. 

Kesällä kuivalla pääsin tuosta tai vastaavasta ajamalla, mutta ei sitä suoritusta olis kehdannut videolle ottaa, kuin korkeintaan opiskelutarkoitukseen, esimerkkinä miten ei kuulu mennä.

Oppiskohan sitä ajamaan näin vanhana jos oikein tosissaan alkais treenaamaan.

----------


## marmar

Lamppurakennusprojekti lähestyy ensimmäistä välietappia.

Näillä näkymin kuvailen omia lamppuja lauantaina 24.1 aamulla alkaen klo 7:00 (haluttaessa aikaisemminkin)

Luminen maasto on hieman hankala kuvata kirkkaita valoja, joten testipaikaksi päädyin valitsemaan nuutilankujan tunnelin Kaarinassa krossin alueella. 
Paikan positiivisia puolia on ei säävarausta, rauhallinen ja ympäri vuoden suunnilleen samanlainen, joten kuvaukset toistettavissa myös myöhemmin kohtuullisella tarkkuudella.

Mielelläni kuvaisin muitakin valoja, kuin omia, mutta varoitusaika on lyhkänen.

Kuvaukseen olisi tulossa itseltä näillä näkymin
-Lumilight LUMONITE Navigator 2500
-Solarstormin 2 ledinen lamppu
-7-ledinen kiinalamppu
-MagicShine MJ-808E
-DIY lamppuja 2 kpl

Kuvan lisäksi saa mittauksen lukseista 10m etäisyydeltä ja lampun värintoistoindeksin, sekä spektrin.
Voin ottaa Artzille sitä luvattua ruuvilukitetta mukaan, mutta saa sen multa muutenkin jos on vielä tarve  :Vink:

----------


## Matti H

> Harmi ettei osuttu samaan aikaan sunnuntaina pitkospuille .
> Pitkospuut olivat kyllä just parhaimmillaan.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvXE...ature=youtu.be



Vakuuttavasti ajettu.

Ole marmar sitten varovainen siellä tunnelissa. Liikenne tallille on vilkasta ja nopeudet kovia.

----------


## hullukoira

Metsässä pärjäsi vielä yllättävän hyvin ilman nastoja, kaltevat metsäautotiet olikin sitten jo toinen juttu  :Leveä hymy: .

Onko huomisiltana suunnitteilla jotain tunkaten ja kontaten hurvittelua?

----------


## artzi

Onkos kukaan käynyt Kuhiksella lähiaikoina? Olettaisin että lunta on siellä enemmän kuin täällä rannikolla. Voisiko löytyä talviajon fiiliksiä? Haukkavuorella näemmän voi hiihdellä.

----------


## Matti H

> Onkos kukaan käynyt Kuhiksella lähiaikoina? Olettaisin että lunta on siellä enemmän kuin täällä rannikolla. Voisiko löytyä talviajon fiiliksiä? Haukkavuorella näemmän voi hiihdellä.



Kuhiksella on paikoin ihan mukavasti lunta. Läskillä varmasti ok. Itse kävin torstaina juoksemassa. Jotain porukkaa kuulemma on laavuilemassakin nyt.

Haukkavuoressa on hyvät ladut keleistä huolimatta.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Kuhiksella on uutta lunta, eikä kävelijät ole niitä vielä tallanneet. Aivan turha lähteä pyörällä, mutta metsäsuksilla varmasti hienoa, kun ei mene jäille ja varoo suonsilmäkkeitä.

----------


## greenman

http://www.fillarikellari.blogspot.f...kjarvelle.html

Talvista oli kuhiksella, juu.

----------


## bomba

Niin oli.

http://fat-bike.fi/tammikuun-tunkkausretki/

----------


## artzi

No hiihretään sitten... kivat stoorit teillä.

----------


## JoV

Jos joku ajelee halisten suunnalla, aurajoen vartta pitkin kohti turun keskustaa, minulla on hävinnyt pyörästäni musta Garmin gps62st  eilen illalla 7.2.2015 klo 16-17 välisenä aikana. jos tiedätte tai näette ilmoitusta minulle, on luvassa löytöpalkkio!

----------


## peruspertti

Ystäviemme koiran(kusettajien)ulkoiluttajien käyttämät polut ovat loistavassa kunnossa. Pääsee paremmin kuin kesällä.

----------


## Vispe

Näin on, monessa paikkaa saa jo reilusti enemmän vauhtia ja irtiottoja polun pinnasta. Metsään mars!

----------


## stumpe

Mikäs on kullaanvuoren tilanne, pärjääkö ilman nastoja?

----------


## Vispe

En ehkä lähtis ilman. Monessa paikkaa lumipohja, mutta myös monessa paikkaa jäätä ja lämpötilan heiluminen nollan molemmin puolin liukastanee entisestään. Itse en ainakaan jaksa odotella kesänakeilla että koskakohan lähtee alta ja varoa/hidastella sen takia.

----------


## peruspertti

Syöte MTB tapahtuu 1.8.2015. Matkoja on monia lyhyestä pitkään. Majoitusta on jo järjestetty kymmenelle josta noin puolet varattu. Ei mulla muuta  :Vink:

----------


## peruspertti

*Onko kukaan menossa?

Tour de Tampereen kymmenes talviversio ajetaan 7.3.2014. Startti on klo 10, ja lähtöpaikkana toimii Tesoman uima/jää-hallin parkkipaikka. Osoite on Tuomarinkatu 7, 33310 Tampere. Tervetuloa runsain joukoin mukaan! Tapahtuma ei maksa osallistujille mitään. 

Tiedossa on rallia ja riemua edellisten vuosien tapaan noin neljän - kuuden tunnin ajaksi. Polkuverkosto on tällä hetkellä tasaisen sujuvassa ajokunnossa lumen ollessa hyvin tamppautuvaa laatua vallitsevan sään mukaisesti. Tapahtumahetken polkujen kunnosta tulee tietoa lähempänä tapahtumaa. 

Tapahtumaan tehdään tasoryhmiä tarpeen mukaan muutama. Ajokoira-osasto saattaa polkaista hyvällä kelillä kesätourin matkan, 80 kilsaa, kun taas "kilpparikomppania" tyytyy reilusti vähempään. Nopeus tasoryhmissä vaihtelee, joten eiköhän kukin omansa löydä. Paksupyöräilijöillekin löytyy pari ryhmää.

PKK maantieosasto järjestää CX-retken samaan aikaan samasta lähtöpaikasta, mutta reitti on tietenkin paremmin kalustolle soveltuva. Kilometrejä tulee todennäköisesti noin 90km. 

-Izmon ryhmä. Ehkä kovatasoisin, mutta silti rento. Osallistujat tietää mitä tekee ja valitsee kaluston omien mieltymysten mukaan.
-Star Trek vetää pitemmän paksupyörälenkin. Jos keli on hyvä, pärjää kapeillakin renkailla, mutta reitillä saattaa olla jotain paksu-optimoitua
-Petentic vetää lyhyemmän paksupyöräryhmän. 
-Mallatin Jari ajaa normirenkailla kesän Keskiviikkolenkki-tyyliin. 
-PLR:n CX ryhmä ajaa ihan oman reittinsä kaluston mukaisesti. Tänne ei paksupyöriä oteta. 
Periaatteessa paksuryhmässäkin saattaa pärjät kapeilla renkailla, jos keli on sopiva. Ryhmän eteneminen riippuu loppupeleissä osallistujien sopivaksi kokemasta tahdista, joten jos paksuryhmässä sitten ajetaan ohuempia polkuja, kapearenkaisia on varoitettu. Kapearengasryhmissä pärjää paksullakin, paitsi jos keli on nopea, saattaa rasitus olla kovempi kuin kapeilla renkailla. Kova kuski selviää missä tahansa ryhmässä. Tavoitteena on järjestää rento ajopäivä talven parhailla poluilla. Ei ajanottoa! Ei numerolappuja!

Kyseessä on kevyesti järjestetty tapahtuma. Se tarkoittaa, ettei meillä ole muuta järjestettyä, kuin ryhmien vetäjät. Oikeastaan tämä on vähän niinkuin iso yhteislenkki. Ei tarvitse ilmoittautua etukäteen; kunhan saapuu lähtöpaikalle. Osallistujien kannattaa varautua omatoimiseen huoltoon, eli evästä reppuun. Niinkuin pidemmillä omatoimilenkeilläkin. Jotkut ryhmät saattavat käydä tauolla kohteessa, josta saa rahalla evästä. Reitit kulkee lähellä asutusta (siellä ne polut on), joten mahdollinen visiitti kauppaan onnistuu todennäköisesti. Vakuutukset on tietenkin kunkin omalla vastuulla.

Keskustelu alkakoon.

PS. Jos team saapuu oikein huoltoautonkuljettajan kanssa, eikä itse huoltoautoilulle ole tarvetta, on uimahalli auki normaalisti. Halliin pääsee sisään 16:45 saakka, joten jos ei ota pisimpiä matkoja ajettavaksi, saattaa lenkin jälkeenkin ehtiä uimaan. Jäähallissa on tarjolla pelejä koko päiväksi: Ilves ring - Jyske C, Ilves-HAKI, ja D Tappara safiiri - TuTo.*

----------


## peruspertti

Onko jollain lokasuoja hukassa. Littoistenjärven nurkilla oli yksi pystyssä polun vieressä näillä main

----------


## Matti H

Huomenna kello 19 cyclot Honkkarilta. Tunkkauspatoutumia tullaan purkamaan.

----------


## greenman

Jee! 

+10 merkkiä

----------


## peruspertti

En malttanut odottaa iltaan. Keli sen verran houkutteleva. Kolme ja puoli tuntia polkuvääntöä riittänee tänään. Cyclojen kutsu kuuluu kuitenkin seireenien lailla  :Vink:

----------


## greenman

Jiihaaa!

----------


## peruspertti

Upeaa! Olisinpa...

----------


## Matti H

Ekassa kuvassa sentään teemanmukaista toimintaa. Uhosta huolimatta oli tänään perin normaalia ajelua. Polut oli mahtikunnossa, mitä nyt paikoin vähän liukkaita. Sinkula pysyin kasassa kotiin saakka. Vitun trendipyörät kun ei kestä ajoa.

----------


## artzi

Ken Kuhikselle halajaa mennä, nyt on kiva.  :Hymy:  Kamala kylmä tuuli, kesäpolkua, jäistä pitkosta, jäistä pyöreää pitkosta. Ei mee ilman apujalkoja... Hanki ei kanna yhtään.

----------


## Yeti

MTB-Turun virallinen Vajosuon kaljahiihto on nyt tulevana perjantaina. Lähtöpaikka Rantapiha klo 18:00. Hiihdetään ensin lenkki Kurjenrahkalla ja sitten siirrytään Vajosuolle ja pikku hiljaa laavulle. Tavoitteena on hiihtää noin kolme tuntia. Laavulla on perinteinen meininki: Olutta, grillattavaa ja tarpeen mukaan jäätymisestoainetta. Aamulla sitten takaisin.

Ensimmäinen virallinen kaljahiihto oli 2010 ja se on toistunut hyvin pienimuotoisena melkein joka talvi.



Mukaan vaan. Voi olla ettei hiihtokelit loppuvat liian aikaisin taas.

----------


## greenman

Aikatavoite varmasti täyttyy sillä minä en ole kokeillutkaan suksia 80-luvun lopun jälkeen...

----------


## koopalola

Moroo,

Onkohan noilla torstai-lenkeillä ollut kuinka aktiivisesti porukkaa? Eilen kävin rismalla ja ei ketään näkynyt. Muutama viikko takaperin sama homma. Vai oonkohammää ollu väärällä tolpalla?  :Sekaisin: 

-Kalle

----------


## miku80

Kyllä porukka kevään mittaan alkaa aktiivisemmin taas osallistuman lenkeille jos nyt on hiljasempaa kuten yleensä on ollut tähän vuodenaikaan..

----------


## Ulla

Jutellaanpas ihan julkisesti. Onko MTB-Turussa alennustila ja halutaanko, että joku ottaisi ns. vetohomman vastuulleen? En ole naamakirjassa eikä minulta tätä asiaa kysynytkään ilmeisesti ole, mutta olen käsittänyt, että _siellä_ tiedotus kisoista ja lenkeistä toimii eikä mitään muuta kaivata; Pave aina hehkuttaa että nyt on niin ja niin monta sataa MTB-Turun tykkääjää (tms). Vai olenko ymmärtänyt väärin? 

Nimim. Nostan nykyään rautaa ja ajan lähinnä työmatka-ajoa.

----------


## miku80

Kyllähän täällä harrastajia riittää, mutta vain murto-osa osallistuu porukkalenkeille..

----------


## Matti H

Vetoon eikä vastuuseen musta ei ole, mutta koitetaan alennustilan sekaan viritellä taas jotain perinteisiä settejä keväälle. Kuhan saadaan kelit kuntoon, ei tuolla nyt pysty ajamaan. Ja liikunta on muutenkin tyhmää.

Kiva kuulla Ullastakin jotain.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## SuperD

> Onko MTB-Turussa alennustila ja halutaanko, että joku ottaisi ns. vetohomman vastuulleen? En ole naamakirjassa eikä minulta tätä asiaa kysynytkään ilmeisesti ole, mutta olen käsittänyt, että _siellä_ tiedotus kisoista ja lenkeistä toimii eikä mitään muuta kaivata; Pave aina hehkuttaa että nyt on niin ja niin monta sataa MTB-Turun tykkääjää (tms). Vai olenko ymmärtänyt väärin?



Kehitys kehittyy  :Hymy:  
Samaten harrastajien tarpeet, toimintatavat ja kommunikaatiokanavat. Mikäli haluaa tavoittaa suurimman kohdeyleisön - ja kukapa ei haluaisi -  kannattaa mennä sen luokse.

Facebook ryhmässä on tällä hetkellä 480 nimeä. Ryhmään voi liittyä kuka tahansa, vastaavasti kenet tahansa voi liittää ryhmään (harrasti sitten turkulaista maastopyöräilyä tai ei). Vaikea kuitenkin kuvitella että aktiiveja löytyisi alueelta lähes 500. Samaten - _se toinen puoli_ - kuuluu globaalisti valtavan ihmismassan päivittäiseen elämään. Resistance is futile. Ei sitä kannata hylkiä jos haluaa äänensä kuuluville. Lisäksi voidaan aiheellisesti(?) kysyä tarvitaanko MTB-Turun kaltaista alueellista 'kattojärjestöä' edistämään yhteistä asiaa? Onko asioita, joita kaltaisemme "ei-järjestäytynyt" yhteisö pystyy edistämään? Jos on, mitä ne mahtaa olla? Pystyttäisiinkö vaikka jo olemassaolevien pyöräilyseurojen kautta ajamaan mahdollisia kehityshankkeita eteenpäin? 

Jos MTB-Turku nimisen yhteisön toiminta nykyisellään pitää sisällään torstailenkit, niin eipä kai tuo vetovastuu ylettömästi kuormita? Toki, jos et enää harrasta muuta kuin työmatkapyöräilyä, niin ei kenenkään tarvitse vasten tahtoaan mukana roikkua. Minkälaisia aktiviteetteja toimi nykyisin pitää sisällään?

Mitä tarkoitat alennustilalla? Mitä puuttuu? Mitä haluttaisiin lisää? Nämä on tietysti asioita joita kannattaa ensimmäisenä pureskella. Ja nämä ei tietenkään ole Ullan tai Paven vastuulla, vaan jokaisen harrastajan jonka mielestä hommaan tarvitaan muutos. 

Nyt kun nopeasti oksensin muutaman rivin, niin luen Ulla sun postauksen uudestaan. Mitä oikeasti kysyt?  :Nolous:

----------


## Ulla

Artzi laittoi sähköpostia että voisko vetovastuuta vaihtaa kun MTB-Turulla on alennustila ja siitä pitäisi päästä pois. Halusin varmaankin kysyä että tarvitaanko jotain vetäjää nykyään ollenkaan. Minä en ole pistänyt tikkua ristiin pitkään aikaan.

Ja hei, kiva että tätäkin puolta vilkuillaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## SuperD

Mitäs sitten pitäisi vetää ja mihin? Siinäpä vasta kysymys.

Artzi *keisariksi! Pikke vois tulla kopsauttamaan.
*Valtakuntansa sujuvaan hallintaan keisari tarvitsee myös FB accountin.

----------


## artzi

Minähän olen vähän niinkuin sivusta  (en naamaile) seurannut että hiljaiselta näyttää. Ikäänkuin keskustelua avatakseni esitin nykyisille Keisareille  :Sarkastinen:  josko joku "nuoremmasta" väestä haluaisi tehdä jotain asian eteen, ja vapauttaisi Ullan ja Paven pitkän, raskaan ja hienon uran jälkeen tekemään mitä ikinä he nykyään tekevätkään. Foorumilla ainakin vähemmän äänekkäitä ovat nykyään. 

"Minä en ole pistänyt tikkua ristiin pitkään aikaan." <-- Joku voisi ajatella että olisi voinut/joku uusi voisi keksiä jotain uusia kujeita? 

Ja siis mainitsin nuoremmat... joten suljin itseni jo sillä pois kuvioista. Kevät tulee kohisten. Minä edelleen ehdin to-lenkeillle kerran vuodessa jos hyvin sattuu. 

Meinasin odottaa vähän pidempään muiden kommentteja, mutta kun minut jo mainittiin syypääksi tähän kohuun, niin tässä tämä. Jatkakaa...

----------


## bomba

Mä komppaan aika pitkälle mitä Jari sanoi. Facebookissa on ihan aktiivista läpänheittoa, kalustospeksausta ja vaikka mitä. Kai siellä jotain lenkkejäkin sovitaan silloin tällöin. Aktiivisin osa porukasta käy lisäksi omaa tyhmätreenikeskusteluaan MuTA-ryhmässä, joka lienee aika pitkälle koostuu turkulaisista maastopyöräilijöistä.

Mä olen aina jotenkin ajatellut, että MTB-Turku on järjestäytymätön juuri siksi, kun ei kenelläkään ole sen suurempaa agendaa tai intressiä rakentaa tästä mitään sen isompaa. Tähän kuvioon on riittänyt se, että porukalla on yhteydenpitokanava tai useampi, yhteiset lenkit saadaan sovittua ja Tahkolle lähtö järjestettyä.

Toki mä olen verrattain nuori jäsen, kuvioissa vasta vuodesta 2012. En ehkä tiedä millaista meno on ollut suuren kukkeuden aikoina. Kaivataanko MTB-Turulta muuta kuin yllämainittuja asioita? Niitä nimittäin löytyy sieltä Facebookista, vaikka täällä foorumilla on hiljaisempaa. Onko joskus ollut jotain juttuja mitä nykyisin ei enää ole ja kaivataanko niitä takaisin? Halutaanko esim. torstailenkeille joku vakituinen vetäjä, joka on aina varmasti paikalla? (PS. Facessa kysellään melko aktiivisesti näin talvikaudella, onko torstaisin lähtijöitä).

----------


## Ulla

Raskas ja hieno ura? En koe ihan niin mutta en kaipaa yhtään vanhoja nettisivuja enkä tiedotteen väsäämistä. Sossumedia on korvannut sähköpostitiedotteen, ja hyvä niin.

----------


## HAK

Great Ulla. Vain nettielämää ja vähän muutakin. Hauskaa sunnuntaita.

----------


## greenman

En tiedä oliko ennen kaikki paremmin, mutta erona nykyiseen löytyy. Viimeaikoina ei ole ollut mitään "virallisia" sunnitellumpia lenkkejä. Makkara-ajelut, vappupicnikit, yms. En tiedä onko niille enää tilaustakaan. Tuntuu, että pimeän puolen jäsenmäärästä huolimatta porukka on jakautunut pienempiin piireihin jotka sopivat keskenään omista lenkeistä (guilty). Tuntuu että Mtb-turun yhteisollisyys on vähentynyt. En sano onko se huono asia, mutta sen osalta eroa entiseen on. Ehkä vanhojen aktiivien tilalle ei ole noussut riittävän valovoimaisia agitaatoreita. SuperD:n MuTA-aktiivisuus on piristävä poikkeus.

Torstailenkeillä taitaa ( kesäisin) kuitenkin käydä isompi porukka kuin aikoihin, joten sikäli homma kyllä pyörii hienosti.

----------


## Se neljäs pudonnut

Saamani käsityksen mukaan viestittely tapahtuu nimenomaan Facebook-ryhmässä eikä täällä Fillarifoorumilla, mutta Facebook-sivuja ei pääse lukemaan ilman omaa Facebook-tiliä. Onko mahdollista muokata MTB Turun Facebook-sivuja siten, että niitä pääsisi lukemaan ilman omia Facebook-tunnuksia?

----------


## greenman

Mielestäni sitä on joskus spekuloitu. Olikohan siihen joku este. Itse en ainakaan osaisi niin tehdä.

(Tosin noin niin kuin periaatteessa sinne kirjautuminen ei ole sen kummempi suoritus kuin tänne foorumille...  Ainahan voi kirjautua salanimellä ja olla hyväksymättä yhtään kaveria, liityt vain MTB-Turkuun niin ei pitäisi muita viestejä edes tulla näkyvile. Ymmärrän kuitenkin jos se vaikuttaa suurelta möröltä. Itsekin vastustelin aluksi.)

----------


## OlliR

> Ainahan voi kirjautua salanimellä ja olla hyväksymättä yhtään kaveria, liityt vain MTB-Turkuun niin ei pitäisi muita viestejä edes tulla näkyvile.



Liityin juuri äsken mystiseen naamakirjaan, edelleen elossa. Maailma muuttuu, niin myös minä. En halua olla kenenkään kaveri siinä palvelussa, joten ethän pety kun en hyväksy kaverikutsuja.  :Vink:  Kaveri koitan olla lenkeillä! Liityin myös mtb-turku sivustolle, koska haluan olla mukana tulevilla lenkeillä.

Perinteinen Paraisten ympäriajo taas keväämmällä, odotellaan että maastot kuivahtaa! Hyviä polkuja taas tiedossa, jotain uuttakin, ehkä.

Edit: Niin ja taas kerran hyvä raportti Yetillä blogissa viimeisestä retkestä. Hyviä kuvia niinkuin aina sekä tekstit lyhyet ja ytimekkäät!

----------


## greenman

Peukku ollille. eh eh.

Täällä vielä toinen raportti samasta aiheesta.

----------


## Se neljäs pudonnut

Kaarinantieltä Järveläntielle Kultanummen kentän pohjoispuolitse kulkevalla reitillä oli tehty metsätöitä tammikuun loppupuolella, minkä seurauksena pyöräily em. alueella kävi hiukan hankalaksi. Siirsin tänään rankoja sivuun noin 50 metrin matkalta, ja nyt pääsee taas ajamaan. Jos jollakulla oli toiveena säilyttää rungot polulla, niin voin käydä laittamassa ne takaisin : )

----------


## Yeti

> ...
> Edit: Niin ja taas kerran hyvä raportti Yetillä blogissa viimeisestä retkestä. Hyviä kuvia niinkuin aina sekä tekstit lyhyet ja ytimekkäät!



Ajateltiin että sinä ja mahdollisesti joku muukin olisi voinut olla kiinnostunut kun laitettiin julkinen kutsu tänne, mutta retkeen päätyi sittenkin vaan sama vanha porukka.


Ja foorumista: Minusta foorumi oli mukavampi keskustelupaikka kuin FB, mutta kehitys on nyt vaan kehittynyt eikä välttämättä parempaan suuntaan. Ja kuten greenman jo mainitsi yhteisöllisyys on MTB-Turussa vähentynyt. Itse olen kyllä ollut hyvin laiska tulemaan yhteislenkeille ja retketkin suunnitellaan pieniessä piireissä, joten olen itsekin ollut syyllinen tähän kehitykseen.

Silloin kun itse alkoitin maastopyöräilyn aktiivisesti Turussa keväällä 2008 oli MTB-Turun kalenterissa selvästi enemmän toimintaa ja muutamassa kuukaudessa olinkin osallistunut muutamaan torstailenkkiin, Tahkoon ja kahteen pitkään Elijärvenkulma-Masku-ajoon. Näkisin että varsinkin aloittelijalle tilanne oli silloin parempi.

----------


## OlliR

^Kiitos kun ilmoititte retkestä! Olin jo lähes pakannut repun valmiiksi ja mieli teki lähteä mukaan, aikatulut ei nyt natsanneet, valitettavasti. 

Mun sukset on tunturihiihtoon tarkoitetut teräskantilliset ja aika lyhyet, mutta kai suolla olisi niilläkin pinnalla pysynyt? Voisi hankkia jotkut pitemmätkin, kun nämä etelän olosuhteet on useimmiten just tällaiset. Mistäs Greenman oli omansa hankkinut ja millaiset?

----------


## Yeti

Olisi pärjännyt ihan hyvin tunturisuksillakin, vaikka metsäsukset tarjosivat joissakin paikoissa pientä etua. Greenman hankki Hong Kongista nämä. Sukset ehdottomasti ok, mutta sauvat vähemmän laadukkaita.

----------


## polkuja

Mtb-Turku on  Talvikilometrikisassa, joukkuenimenä Turku MTB, joukkueeseen pääsee tunnuksella  MTBTurkutalvi15

----------


## artzi

MuTA kuulosti niin hyvältä, että piti käydä salaa katsomassa... ja tuo Jarin ryhmä onkin juuri siitä mitä soisi olevan enemmänkin. Kaikki pisteet ja pallurat menee siis sinne, vaikka en ryhmän sisään edes katsonut!

Kuitenkin... erään allekirjoituksen hengessä, pitääkö tuonkin olla kahden kirjautumisen takana   :Hymy:  Pah.

----------


## greenman

Honkkarin sukset oli ok. Mitä nyt toisen siteen remmi laukesi heti. Sen sai korvattua irtoremmillä. Molemmista sauvoista hajosi sompa.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Kaukana on ne ajat, kun tänne tuli kaksi sivua läppää vuorokaudessa ja makkara-ajelulla oli 50 kuskia.

Kalja-hiihdosta vielä muutama kuva lisää: https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/1...58342677900801

----------


## Matti H

Tahkon reissut taitaa olla viimeinen MTB-Turun joukkotapahtuma. Mökit on olleet täynnä pitkään. Ja ainakin itselle perinteisessä reissussa on paljon muutakin kun ajaminen.

----------


## peruspertti

Olisiko Syöte uusi tahko?

----------


## hullukoira

Oliko Syötteelle jo jotain majoituskuvioita mielessä?

Edit: Olihan siitä: 



> Syöte MTB tapahtuu  1.8.2015. Matkoja on monia lyhyestä pitkään. Majoitusta on jo  järjestetty kymmenelle josta noin puolet varattu. Ei mulla muuta

----------


## peruspertti

8+2 hengen mökki on hoidettu. http://www.syote.net/app/product/view/-/id/222 vapaita paikkoja vielä monta

----------


## peruspertti

Jokainen osallistuja sanokoon hep. Tiedetään kun on maja täynnä

----------


## miku80

Oisko jotain kyytiä tarjolla?

----------


## bomba

Hep.

menossa Syötteelle. Mulla on yksi auto käytettävissä, mutta ei siihen kaikki mahdu. Neljä miestä pyörineen kulkee epämukavasti, jos saadaan lainaan kattoboxi ja peräkoukkuteline. Olen olettanut että FBn puolella Syötteestä jo puhunut porukka on ensisijaisella varauksella tähän kyytiin (meikä, Miklo, peruspertti ja kijas). Toki kyytejä voidaan järjestellä uudelleen sen mukaan miten porukkaa on kätevin noutaa, jos lähtijöitä ja autoja tulee enempi.

----------


## peruspertti

Mullakin auto (toivottavasti. Ostin Kokkolasta näkemättä. Saapunee ennen Syötettä &#128526 :Vink:  mahtunee 3-4 ukkoa ,miksei naistakin, pyörineen

----------


## miku80

Mä voin yhden mökkipaikan ja kyydin varata..

----------


## mijura

> 8+2 hengen mökki on hoidettu. http://www.syote.net/app/product/view/-/id/222 vapaita paikkoja vielä monta



Kyllä tämä ikävä yhteensattuma nähtävästi toistuu vuosittain. On Pohjois-Pohjanmaalla MTB ja Kainuussa WAKE SM http://ukkohalla.fi/tapahtuma/wake-sm-kisat/

Eli täytynee taas harrastaa vesiurheilua maastopyöräilyn sijaan. Viimeksikin tulimme heti kisaviikonlopun jälkeen tsekkaamaan Syötteen maastot maanantaista alkaen eli jättäkää hyvät jäljet reitille sitten. Eiköhän jotain saman kaltaista tälle kesälle soviteta.

Turun MTB porukalle tosin tsemppiä molempiin Syötteelle ja Tahkolle.

----------


## Ulla

Minä kirjoitan äkkiä vanhasta kunnon P-junasta ennen kuin yhteys katoaa että sitä vanhaa JJ:n mainitsemaa juttutulvaa kaipaan.

----------


## Laika

Silloin "Kuusenoksan kulta-aikoina" oli vähän niinkuin velvoitteena kirjoittaa joka porukka-ajelusta jotain. Kyllä siitä juttua syntyi.

----------


## SuperD

Sori, mä oon niin uusi etten tunne prosesseja  :Vink:  
Tai sitten tilanne on sama kuin ennenkin, sillä erotuksella että väki ajaa yksikseen. Toisaalta, vanhat ajat on, no niitä vanhoja aikoja. Harvoin ne palaavat. Jos haluaa keskustelua niin eikö foorumilta löydy juttuseuraa, vai pitääkö sen juttuseuran olla turkulaista ja vielä Kuusenoksalla? Outoja ovat Åboriginaalit jos näin on. Ja onhan internetissä niitä muitakin paikkoja josta paikallisia voi koittaa tavoitella. Tai sitten kirjoittaa sen juttutulvan itse, tai menee lenkille, tai jotain ihan muuta...

Olin eilen torstailenkillä Impparissa. Letka veti hyvin, eikä tullut sanomisia. Polut oli vuorotellen kuivia, märkiä, lumisia ja jäisiä. Eipä olosuhteet ihan viimeisen päälle olleet. 
Haunisten altaalla tutustuin erääseen epäpolkuun ja eksyin synkkään kuusimetsään. Sammutin lampun, nautin evästä, urheilujuomaa ja tulin kotiin. Ai niin, olin yksin. 
Reilu 2 tuntia, 27 kilsaa.

Täältä tähän.

----------


## Matti H

Tää on muutenkin ny vähän huonoa kun tuolla toisessa topikissa vihjaillaan täkäläisillä maastolenkeillä olevan vallan ropakandistisen meiningin. Leimautuu ja kaikkea.

Joka tapauksessa on hyvin mahdollista, että sunnuntaina olisi cyclot. Sellaiset hyvin rauhalliset, palauttelen viime viikonlopun juoksulenkiltä. Ja normaaliin tapaan mennään jääkäriliikkeen hengessä. *****. Varmistus tulee sunnuntaina.

----------


## Laika

> Polut oli vuorotellen kuivia, märkiä, lumisia ja jäisiä. Eipä olosuhteet ihan viimeisen päälle olleet.



Kiitoksia tästä raportista. Tiedän jättää fillarikamat pakkaamatta tämän viikonlopun mummolareissulle.

----------


## Matti H

> Joka tapauksessa on hyvin mahdollista, että sunnuntaina olisi cyclot. Sellaiset hyvin rauhalliset, palauttelen viime viikonlopun juoksulenkiltä. Ja normaaliin tapaan mennään jääkäriliikkeen hengessä. *****. Varmistus tulee sunnuntaina.



Ei lähe rauhallinenkaan. Annan hengitysteiden levätä. Kahden viikon päästä sunnuntaina uusi yritys.

----------


## Pave

> Saamani käsityksen mukaan viestittely tapahtuu nimenomaan Facebook-ryhmässä eikä täällä Fillarifoorumilla, mutta Facebook-sivuja ei pääse lukemaan ilman omaa Facebook-tiliä. Onko mahdollista muokata MTB Turun Facebook-sivuja siten, että niitä pääsisi lukemaan ilman omia Facebook-tunnuksia?



Tarkistin ryhmän asetukset, pitäisi näkyä julkisesti kaikille. Jos ei näy, niin silloin vika on ilmeisesti jossain syvemmällä Facebookin omissa asetuksissa.

----------


## Se neljäs pudonnut

Yritin mennä Facebook-sivuille osoitteessa http://www.mtbturku.net olevan linkin kautta. Valitettavasti johtaa ainoastaan FB:n kirjautumissivulle.

----------


## artzi

> Tarkistin ryhmän asetukset, pitäisi näkyä julkisesti kaikille. Jos ei näy, niin silloin vika on ilmeisesti jossain syvemmällä Facebookin omissa asetuksissa.



Turistina katsoin naaman ohjeista että ongelma on ehkä tuo jo liian iso jengi...

https://www.facebook.com/help/286027304749263

----------


## Smo

Kyllä mä ainakin pääsin teiän kotisivujen kautta tonne .. taustalla oli kylläkin toinen naamakirjaikkuna auki eli olin jo logannu sinne, siitä varmaan tuon neljännen virhe.

----------


## Se neljäs pudonnut

Edellä selviteltiin, pääseekö FB-sivuja lukemaan ilman FB-tunnuksia. Ei pääse.

----------


## Smo

Ah silmät päähän ja toinen kahvi jos sitä vielä heräisi maanantaihin ..

Toni vauhdissa http://trackleaders.com/iti15

----------


## artzi

Olen näemmä joskus tallentanut kun on joillakin ollut foorumilla puhetta videon tekemisestä porukassa. Manninen, Kijas, JJ... 

Onko tuosta syntynyt vielä mitään? En ainakaan muista nähneeni, mutta kiva olis nähdä mitä useampi kuvaaja saisi aikaiseksi kun vähän miettii jutskia. 

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...71#post2228171

----------


## artzi

> Ah silmät päähän ja toinen kahvi jos sitä vielä heräisi maanantaihin ..
> 
> Toni vauhdissa http://trackleaders.com/iti15



Siellähän näköjään jotkut välillä lähtee "väärää" reittiä, ja jopa sieltä reitille palatessaan oikeata väärään suuntaan   :Hymy:  Varmaan otti päähän tuossa kohtaa...

----------


## Lehisj

Hyvä että tulee edes tätä "turhanaikaista läppää" tänne meidänkin sivustolle! Lenkille sitten taas joskus vaikka kiroillen jopa epäpoluille, kunhan täältä nousevan auringon maasta joskus taas kotiudutaan.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Olen näemmä joskus tallentanut kun on joillakin ollut foorumilla puhetta videon tekemisestä porukassa. Manninen, Kijas, JJ... 
> 
> Onko tuosta syntynyt vielä mitään? En ainakaan muista nähneeni, mutta kiva olis nähdä mitä useampi kuvaaja saisi aikaiseksi kun vähän miettii jutskia. 
> 
> http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...71#post2228171



Ei ole tapahtunut mitään ainakaan minun osalta.

----------


## kijas

Just yritin houkutella Mannista että jos se ajais ja mä kuvaisin ku sillä on nyt pyörä jolla ajetaan vaikka kuuhun. Tässä keväällä kun intoa puhkuen menee metsään niin kyllä me jotain saadaan aikaseks, viikon päästä kuukausi lomaa ja TOIVOTTAVASTI saisin pyörään kiekot siihen mennessä niin pääsee ajamaan! Voin ilmotella myös tänne jos saan Mannisen revittyä mukaan.

----------


## Teemu_777

Löytyisikö vapaaehtoista opaskoiraa sunnuntaiaamuksi? Olisi kiva ajella jossain. Olen vuonna 2001 turkulaisuudesta luopunut nykyinen tamperelainen ja olen aika lailla unohtanut Turun alueen polut. Kyllähän sitä itsekseenkin osaisi varmaan ajella Pyhän Katariinan poluilla, Luolavuoressa ja Uittamolla. Ajattelin laittaa läskin peräkonttiin, kun tulen käymään viikonloppuna Turussa. Lähtöpaikaksi kelpaisi melkein mikä vain. Autolla pääsee. Mun tehokas peliaika sunnuntaina on jossain klo 10 ja 14 välillä. Jaksaisin ajella varmaan 2-3 tuntia.

----------


## Matti H

Tänään kello 19 Honkkarilta perinteinen sunnuntai-illan ajelu. Pari kolme tuntia.

----------


## Matti H

Cyclot ajettu neljän hengen vahvuisella osastolla. Nautittiin hyvästä kelistä verkkaisella vauhdilla. Polut käsittämättömän kuivia.

----------


## OlliR

Polut oli tosiaan yllättävän kuivia! Väriojan uusi silta on nyt koeajettu. Kukahan sen on sinne rakentanut ja erikoista, ettei sitä ole tehty vanhan polun kohdalle. Kiitos Matille lenkin vedosta! Vauhti oli sopiva näin kauden alkuun.

----------


## mijura

Raportti Syötteeltä. Polut ovat erittäin lumiset 1,2m vielä jäljellä ja tänään tuli lisää. Tosin läskejä saa nykyään vuokralle hotellilta, joten ajettavaa "polkua" löytyy kuuleman mukaan talvellakin reippaasti yli 60 km jos vähän laistaa sääntöjen noudattamiselta. Eli ajaa osittain tupien huoltoreittejä. Ahmatuvalla näkyi viikonloppuna kymmenkunta pyöräilijää, yksi oli jopa ottanut tasoitukseksi täpärin maastonakeilla ja ajellut sillä sinne läskien seurana. Itse kävin ihan suksilla vielä ajaen niitä leveämpiä polkuja...


Tästä pääseekin huomenissa siirtymään etelään ja innostaisi tietysti jatkaa kevätkauden avauksella aamu maastojen merkeissä. Onko lähtijöitä LA tai SU "aamuina"? 

Itsellä tavoitteena lenkin lopetus ennen 12:00 La ja ennen 13:45 SU. Lähtijöille tarjolla kahvakuula jatkot La ja Kuntopaini jatkot Su jos maistuu. Tavoitteena siis lopettaa lenkki siten, että ehdin TFC:lle ennen ko kellonaikaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Hopia nuoli

> 8+2 hengen mökki on hoidettu. http://www.syote.net/app/product/view/-/id/222 vapaita paikkoja vielä monta



Vielläkö mökissä on tilaa?

----------


## peruspertti

Mökissä on vielä hyvin tilaa. Alustavasti viisi nimeä tilauskirjassa.

----------


## kijas

> Jokainen osallistuja sanokoon hep. Tiedetään kun on maja täynnä



HEP!





> Oisko jotain kyytiä tarjolla?



Mullakaan ei oo vielä kyyti hoidettuna mutta jos esim. tuohon Juhanin kyytiin pääsee ja mahtuu niin HEP siihenkin. Jos kyydit on täynnä niin lähden vaikka omalla autolla kunhan saan edes yhden kaverin kyytiläiseks. Skoda menee 4,5 litralla dieseliä satasella ni se ei oo kallis reissu sillä. Siihen mahtuu kaks ihmistä ja kolme pyörää tai 4 ihmistä mukavasti jos pyörät saa muualle.

Aloin miettimään et jos jättäis menemättä Tahkolle tänä vuonna ku se on niin sikahintanen nykyään. 80€ T-paidasta ja makaroniannoksesta alkaa olla aika kova hinta.

----------


## Matti H

Kevään perinteisen pahanmielenajelun eli Turun Kierron alustava päivämäärä 2.5. 

Luvassa noin 12 tuntia fiilispohjalta tehtyjä reittivalintoja ja vaativaan makuun liian hidasta vauhtia.

----------


## artzi

Matin retki ei onnistune tällä kertaa, joten pitänee tehdä huomenna ihan oma. Auringon nousu pitää lähdössä nähdä, ja retki seuraa vihreitä pilkkuviivoja opaskartalla, lähtien Ruissalosta. Kaikki pilkut Raisiosta-Maskusta, jos Voima ei ole paennut jaloista tuohon mennessä, jatkan vähän kuhikselle päin...  jos jonkun lääkitys on siinä kunnossa että kiinnostaa, niin viestiä.

----------


## Manninen

Tuli pyhinä hiukan kuvailtua. Paikkoina bunkkerit, pääkkäri ja secret trailssit. Kuvailin pe, la ja su hiukan ennen muuta ajamista. Bunkkereilla oli niin mutaista että spessun vakiorengastus meni heti tukkoon, jotkut välikelin renkaat olisi olleet hyvät. Pääkkärissä ja secret trailsseilla ei ollut kuraa mutta muuten kosteeta. Vähän liukastelua oli sekin. Pitää kokeilla jotain hiukan eri rengas komboa jatkossa, lenkillä noi on hyvät. Pätkät on kuvattu entiseen tyyliin eli yksi yritys ja seuraavaan kohtaan, ei mitään hinkkausta kämmien korjaamiseksi. Ja kämmejähän tuli. Jotenkin ajo tökki kun ajo pätkissä, heti kun veti kokonaisia laskuja sai paremman flown. Pitää saada selkeästi lisää vauhtia tollaseen rentoon ajamiseen.

Mutta tästä

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Taattua Mannisen laatua jälleen.

----------


## artzi

Oletan ansainneeni pienen oluen, vaikka Matin retkiin onkin matkaa. Tuli 75km 8 tunnissa erinäisillä tauoilla, kahdella kahvilalla ja yhdellä eilisellä pullalla + eväät. Hyvää ja ravitsevaa Turun hanavettä kului 2 litraa. Viinipussi on oikeastaan ihan ok juomapussin repussa    :Sarkastinen:  

Mannisen hienot videot kaipaisi ehdottomasti jonkun kuvaamaan, jotta saisi vaikkapa pitkällä putkella viilistelykuvaa kauempaa. Niitä ei oikein yksin pysty. Tiukkoja rajauksia ja joku hidastuskin olis poikaa...

----------


## Manninen

Kiitti kommenteista!
Olis kyllä makeeta joskus päästä tekemään joku ajopätkä ammattimaisesti kuvattuna ja editoituna. Ei se oma ajo ihmeelliseltä silloinkaan näyttäis, mutta varmaan kuitenkin paremmalta.

----------


## kijas

> Mannisen hienot videot kaipaisi ehdottomasti jonkun kuvaamaan, jotta saisi vaikkapa pitkällä putkella viilistelykuvaa kauempaa. Niitä ei oikein yksin pysty. Tiukkoja rajauksia ja joku hidastuskin olis poikaa...



Onko sulla tällästä kalustoa? Voisin esim. Lauantaina tulla ajamaan jos saisin jonkun kuvaamaan. Ja Rami tietty mukaan. Itellä vaan GoPro jolla kylläki saa 120fps:ää 720p:nä joten sillä saa ihan ok hidastusta nettivideoon, mutta se putki puuttuu... Tänään kävin vetämässä torstailenkin omilla lähialueen poluilla ja samalla scouttasin polkuja joilla haluaisin jonkinlaista pätkää kuvata, jos ei muuten niin vaikka yksin. Eli miten Lauantai, pääsiskö joku kuvaamaan jolla kunnon kalusto, tai sitten vaikka pitelemään GoPro:ta tai ihan vaan kaveriksi? Artzi? Aki K? Rami lähetkö mukaan, on aika helmipolkuja luvassa (esim. Temppelivuori)! Ja kuivaa on nyt jo.

----------


## Matti H

> Kevään perinteisen pahanmielenajelun eli Turun Kierron alustava päivämäärä 2.5. 
> 
> Luvassa noin 12 tuntia fiilispohjalta tehtyjä reittivalintoja ja vaativaan makuun liian hidasta vauhtia.



Jatkospeksejä:

Lähtö kello 0800 tutulta Kaarinan Hongkongilta. Kiertosuunta myötäpäivään, eli eteläisen Kaarinan ja Turun kautta Pansioon, Raisioon ja Maskuun. Haunisen ja Halisen kautta Littoinen ja takaisin honkkarille.

Kesken matkaa pääsee mukaan, laittelen numeroa tänne jossain vaiheessa.

Eli kaikki on kuin ennenkin.

----------


## artzi

> Onko sulla tällästä kalustoa? Voisin esim. Lauantaina tulla ajamaan jos saisin jonkun kuvaamaan. Ja Rami tietty mukaan. Itellä vaan GoPro jolla kylläki saa 120fps:ää 720p:nä joten sillä saa ihan ok hidastusta nettivideoon, mutta se putki puuttuu... Tänään kävin vetämässä torstailenkin omilla lähialueen poluilla ja samalla scouttasin polkuja joilla haluaisin jonkinlaista pätkää kuvata, jos ei muuten niin vaikka yksin. Eli miten Lauantai, pääsiskö joku kuvaamaan jolla kunnon kalusto, tai sitten vaikka pitelemään GoPro:ta tai ihan vaan kaveriksi? Artzi? Aki K? Rami lähetkö mukaan, on aika helmipolkuja luvassa (esim. Temppelivuori)! Ja kuivaa on nyt jo.



Jalusta ja Pentax k-x järkkäri kittizuumilla ja toisella max 300mm (450mm perinteistä tyyliä) zuumilla, niillä saa kohtuullisesti terävyysaluetta haltuun, vaikka pieni kenno onkin. Kamerassa on muutama häiritsevä "ominaisuus" (codec, 8gt kortille joita on 2kpl, menee max 23min videota/vain aa-patterit kelpaa, ei ladattavat jotka kuolee hetkessä jne.). Tuo ottaa vain 720 HD/24fps, mutta saahan GoProssa myös sen valittua, helpottaa editointia jos sama. Olisi kuitenkin kiva taas kokeilla kuvausta, kun joku muu ajaa. Superin kanssa kerran kuvailtiinkin Temppelivuorella. 

Minä en voi vetää la mitään 4 tunnin lenkkiä järkkäri ja jalusta selässä, joten testisessio voisi olla Temppelivuorella tms. *kellonaika vaan selville*, tulen sinne omia reittejä. 

Juhalla kabulissa olis hyvä kamera, putkista en tiedä? Huomenna ei tule kylmä...

----------


## Jusa.L

Minkälaista meininkiä ja menoa nykyään on torstailenkeillä?

Onko paljon porukkaa Prisman tolpalla / Impparissa ja minkälaisella vauhdilla olette kurjistelleet? Kun onhan noilla lenkeillä tullut muutaman vuoden ajan käytyä, mutta viime kesänä en päässyt kertaakaan paikalle, ja nyt jotenkin alkaa tehdä mieli...

----------


## Mika.t

Kävin eilen ekaa kertaa tänä vuonna.  Meno oli leppoisaa kurvailua. 7 meitä muistaakseni oli eilen.

----------


## Manninen

Ajattelin kijas mennä lauantaina ihan normisti ajelemaan. Pitää kyllä ehdottomasti tänä kesänä tehdä joku yhteis kuvailu kun se jäi viime vuonna tekemättä. Niin ja tietty muutenkin mennä ajamaan.

----------


## kijas

> Minä en voi vetää la mitään 4 tunnin lenkkiä järkkäri ja jalusta selässä, joten testisessio voisi olla Temppelivuorella tms. *kellonaika vaan selville*, tulen sinne omia reittejä



Voisin olla vaikka kl. 11 siinä mistä lähdetään nousemaan vuorelle. Menen joka tapauksessa joten ei välttämättä tartte ilmottaa tulosta. Kokeillaan vähän kuvaamista ja sitten kun joskus saadaan Ramikin mukaan ni sitten isompi sessio ku on osaava kuski.

----------


## artzi

Manninen tulee nyt vaan rohkeasti mukaan, jollei ole muuta tärkeämpää kuin huvikseen ajelu jossain muualla? Näillä specseillä, "mennään metsään ja katotaan mitä tulee...", ei kukaan "ammattimainen kuvaaja" lähde mihinkään. Kenties joku hassu harrastelijakuvaaja joka itsekin tykkää ajella pusikoissa. 

Joku muukin liikkeellä oleva voisi ajella tuonne klo 11, onhan se aina näyttävämpää jos videolla olisi vähän jonontynkää. Tai edes erilaisia mustia ajoasuja. 

Jos haluaa muutakin videosta irti kuin tuota kamera kypärään ja ajetaan, siihen pitää vähän panostaa. Pitää seisoskella jossain kunnes kamera on säädetty, sitten ajetaan pari kertaa, uusi seisoskelu +säätö, ja teletappina uudestaan... vaihdetaan paikkaa ja sama uudestaan...

Ja tähänhän pitää tietysti pyrkiä...  :Cool:  vaikkei olekaan alppeja eikä helikopteria varustelaatikossa vielä. 

https://vimeo.com/filmevondraussen/videos

----------


## petjala

> Tuli pyhinä hiukan kuvailtua. *saksin tästä asioita, blaablaa ja ihan asiaakin ja paljon *



Ja hitto mikä video, mahtava tunnelma ja aivan mahtava kytäle soimassa taustalla. Painuos metsään turaamaan lisää, kiitos.

----------


## kijas

@Artzi:
Kattelin läpi nuo sun kameran klipit, kyllä se läppäri pitää melkeen olla mukana ni tietää paremmin millon pitää ottaa uusiks ja millä muutoksilla. Niissä oli moni todella lähellä onnistunutta, mutta onneks moni oli myös onnistunut. Jostain syystä sieltä puuttu muutama otos, esim. se viimesen metsän eka lasku edestäpäin oli kadonnut? Täytyy katsoa kuvaanko lisämateriaalia vai editoinko noista jotain lyhkästä. Mut kuten sanottua ni editoi sinäkin huvikses, mä oottelen inspiraatiota hetken aikaa  :Vink:

----------


## artzi

> @Artzi:
> Kattelin läpi nuo sun kameran klipit, kyllä se läppäri pitää melkeen olla mukana ni tietää paremmin millon pitää ottaa uusiks ja millä muutoksilla. Niissä oli moni todella lähellä onnistunutta, mutta onneks moni oli myös onnistunut. Jostain syystä sieltä puuttu muutama otos, esim. se viimesen metsän eka lasku edestäpäin oli kadonnut? Täytyy katsoa kuvaanko lisämateriaalia vai editoinko noista jotain lyhkästä. Mut kuten sanottua ni editoi sinäkin huvikses, mä oottelen inspiraatiota hetken aikaa



Joo.. kuvaus oli päällä jo, sitten näin ne tädit, lopetin. Unohdin laittaa kuvauksen taas päälle kun kiltit tädit ystävällisesti jäikin odottamaan että ajat ohi. My bad. GoPro nopeat ei toimi noin äkkiä katsoen ollenkaan mun editorissa, täytynee tutkia vähän...

Liian monta kuvausta, kyllä kuvaukseen tosiaan pitää olla joku suunnitelma, ei voi vain räiskiä tuolla tavalla mihin sattuu. Editoiminen käy raskaaaksi. Taidan tehdä lyhyen ja oudon sillisalaatin...

----------


## kijas

> Taidan tehdä lyhyen ja oudon sillisalaatin...



Anna mennä vaan.

----------


## kijas

Täytyy vielä vähän editoida kun ei oikein näytä miltään tuo ajo:
http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/featu...8614/sspomer,2

----------


## artzi

> Täytyy vielä vähän editoida kun ei oikein näytä miltään tuo ajo:
> http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/featu...8614/sspomer,2



Kävit sitten vaihtamassa pyörää...   :Sarkastinen:  

Parempaa matskua odotellessa tein taas pikaversion ilman mitään alku-/loppuhässäköitä tahi siirtymiä. Musiikin  saa  hiljentää ja kuunnella jotain omaa, heitin sinne vain jotain kivaa juutuupin ilmaislistalta. Jouduin käyttämään yhtä vanhaa editoria kun nykyinen ei heti tykännyt GoPron 100fps kamasta... tuossa taas lopputulos vähän nykii. Kyllä mun tekee mieli lähteä metsään, kun tuollaista katsoo... 

Edittiä: 
-vaihdettu video, toimii nyt oikealla kuvasuhteella mobiileissakin härpäkkeissä

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Mainio veto tuokin. En jaksanut lähtee kuvailee/ajelee niin kauas, mutta pelleilin ihan kotinurkissa kameralla.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Tommonen siitä minivideosta tuli: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cTyXNAuRuk

----------


## artzi

Kuivan näköistä on sielläkin. Kelpaa ajella aika paskan talven jälkeen.

----------


## Matti H

Oikein katsottavaa materiaalia kumpikin.

----------


## kijas

Erinomainen editti noin lyhyessä ajassa. Sulla on taito leikata turha pois. Multa tulee jossain vaiheessa joku versio ja koska oon himohamstraaja ni siitä tulee pidempi. Musiikkivalinnassa häviät kyllä pystyyn Juhalle...

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Musiikkivalinnassa häviät kyllä pystyyn Juhalle...



Kiitos kuuluu pojalle, joka soittaa tossa noi bassot originaalin päälle.

----------


## bomba

*Tahko-asiaa*

Huudellaan nyt täälläkin, kun on huudeltu salaseurankin puolella. Monena vuonna Mtb-Turun Tahko-keikka on järjestynyt kuin itsestään, kiitos erittäin nohevien järjestelijöiden. Tänä vuonna kyseiset järjestelijät eivät kuitenkaan ole lähdössä, joten kaikki järjestelyt on vaiheessa. Alkaen siitä, ettei kukaan tiedä, onko ketään edes lähdössä Tahkolle. Facen puolella huutoon on vastattu niin, että viisi lähtijää ilmaisi majoitustarpeensa. Onko tällä puolella lisääporukkaa tulossa?

Tilanne on se, että kaikki hyvät, isot, kohtuuhintaiset kämpät järkevän matkan päästä kisakeskuksesta on jo menetetty. Jos lähtijöitä ei löydy lisää, me ei aleta vuokraamaan mitään kiloeuron mökkiä viiteen mieheen siltä varalta, että jos joku tulisi, vaan otetaan sitten viidelle hengelle sopiva mökki.

turkulaisilla onperinteisesti ollut kokonaisen paritalon molemmat puolet ja jengiä on ollut hyvän matkaa toistakymmentä kaikki ne pari kertaa kun olen ollut itse paikalla. Siksi tässä nyt koitetaan hämmästellä, että eikö tänä vuonna ole kuin viisi kiinnostunutta.

----------


## miku80

Kyyti ja majotus kun järjestyy niin mukana..

----------


## peruspertti

Mukana, vaikka taidettu huudellakkin jo toisella taholla

----------


## kijas

Siinä oma versio, ei kai Artzi haittaa kun mainitsin kuvaajan nimen?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rks6rW542vI

----------


## artzi

> Siinä oma versio, ei kai Artzi haittaa kun mainitsin kuvaajan nimen?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rks6rW542vI



Haitanneeko tuo. Hienoa menoa, ja nuo otsikot ja muut tekstit on kivoja, muutkin voisi sen verran nähdä vaivaa. Sopivasti huomenna vapaata, pitänee lähteä metsään!

----------


## Wnt

Viime yönä (13. - 14.4.) lähti kävelemään pitkäaikainen kumppanini, GT Peace 9r fillari, Old Millin pyöräparkista, eli osoitteesta Ruukinkatu 2. Tuntomerkkeinä varastamisen aikaan fillarissa esim. mustat täyspitkät lokarit, Alfine vaihteellinen takanapa, Nokian Gazza Extreme 294 nastarenkaat (takarengas puhki), Shimano DX polkimet, punaiseksi anodisoidut osat: satulatolpan kiristin, ohnaustangon päädyt ja ohjainkannattimen spacerit.



Bouldertehtaan valvontakamerakuvasta löytyi materiaalia josta näkyy tämä fillarivaras. Kävelee suoraan fillarin luo tonne sisäkulmaan sen enempää ympärille kattelematta, ottaa fillarin kantoon ja palaa samaa reittiä takaisin. Tarkka aika tän sankarin toiminnalle on klo 22:10.



Jos sattuu tulemaan vastaan, niin ota yhteyttä vaikka suoraan poliisiin tai meikäläiseen: nolla viis nolla neljä neljä yks yks seittemän kaheksan neljä

----------


## Matti H

Turun kierron aikataulua kesken ajon osastoon saapuville: Föri n. 10.30, Termppelivuori n. 13.00, Kullanvuori n. 16.00. Nämä noin aikoja, joihin vaikuttaa mm. kaikki.

----------


## Lehisj

Matti, Matti, Matti!

Älä vanhaa härnää, Föri 10:30 saattaa jopa napata... 

Vaikka samaan aikaan pitäisi olla ajamassa oman seuran tempokisaa Liedossa.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Kevään perinteisen pahanmielenajelun eli Turun Kierron alustava päivämäärä 2.5.
> 
> Luvassa noin 12 tuntia fiilispohjalta tehtyjä reittivalintoja ja vaativaan makuun liian hidasta vauhtia.
> 
> Lähtö kello 0800 tutulta Kaarinan Hongkongilta. Kiertosuunta myötäpäivään, eli eteläisen Kaarinan ja Turun kautta Pansioon, Raisioon ja Maskuun. Haunisen ja Halisen kautta Littoinen ja takaisin honkkarille.
> 
> Kesken matkaa pääsee mukaan, laittelen numeroa tänne jossain vaiheessa.
> 
> Turun kierron aikataulua kesken ajon osastoon saapuville: Föri n. 10.30, Termppelivuori n. 13.00, Kullanvuori n. 16.00. Nämä noin aikoja, joihin vaikuttaa mm. kaikki.



Pitää varmasti tulla taas kierrokselle mukaan.

----------


## bomba

> *Tahko-asiaa*



Tilanne tällä hetkellä lienee seuraavanlainen:
- Varattu mökki 8+2 hlö
- 8 varmaa lähtijää, 1 epävarma, jolla varaus siihen asti että työvuorot selviää. Osa tulee Turusta, osa stadista.
- Turusta lähdössä kaksi autoa, joissa paikat alustavasti varattu. Kai. Jos vielä joku, niin ehkä johonkin kyytiin saadaan ahdettua mukaan.

----------


## stumpe

Tänään lintubongauspaikan ja litsan hiekkarannan välisellä polulla mieshenkilö väänsi isoa oksaa keskelle polkua. Huusin perään että miksi laitoit tän tähän. Jotai se huuteli ja käveli reipasta vauhtia pois, ei ollut ilmeisesti halukas juttelemaan. Väänsin oksan pois tietty.. Onks tää se hullunmiehenpolun hullu mies?  :Hymy:

----------


## asakaril

Paraisilla jälleen nyt sunnuntaina eli 26.4 kello 12 alkaen polkupyörätrialkisat, lisätietoja http://www.fintrial.com/kalenteri2015.php

----------


## MTB 50+

Stumpe, anna tuntomerkit siitä oksanvääntäjästä. Paikkakuntalaisena saatan tunnistaa Urpon.

----------


## stumpe

> Stumpe, anna tuntomerkit siitä oksanvääntäjästä. Paikkakuntalaisena saatan tunnistaa Urpon.



En osaa tarkkoja tuntomerkkejä antaa, meni tilanne äkkiä ohi.. Varmaan n. 170cm, tumma takki ja farkut, jonkinlainen lakki/lippalakki päässä.

----------


## Matti H

Turun Kierto-infoa:

- Sään mukainen varustus. Lauantaille on tarjolla sadekuuroja, joka etenkin pitkämatkalaisten kannattaa huomioida.

- Rahaa mukaan. Pysähdymme perinteisesti Metsäaron Nurmi & Sulosella munkkikahveille ja yritetään myös Maskun Rivieran grillille, jossa kelpaa kietaista makkaraperunat huiviin, ehkä jopa oluen kera.

- Matkan varrelta tulijoilta toivotaan ennakkovaroitusta. Yritän seurata puhelinta, mutta ajaakin tarvitsee jossain välissä. Numero nolnelnol5510232.

Turun Kierto on porukkalenkki, ei järjestetty tapahtuma. Jokainen siis vastaa omasta toiminnastaan. Raatotaksia ei ole. Ketään ei kuitenkaan jätetä eksyksiin suohon hajonneen fillarin kanssa, vaan toimitaan normaalin hyvän MTB-Turkulaisen hengen mukaisesti.

Tankatkaa.

----------


## opheinonen

Osaatko antaa about aikaa Pahanniemelle.

----------


## Matti H

Varmaan joku 11.

----------


## artzi

Varokaa siellä ulkona! Näin voi käydä kun ajotaidoton läski ajaa ylipainoista läskiä ilman asianmukaisia taitoja.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Mites se Matti on pystynyt huomisen sääennusteen väärentämään niin suosiolliseksi?  Voiko makkaratauon siirtää Kerttulan jäähalliin, jos ulkona on liian kuumaa?

----------


## Matti H

Taitaa olla suhteet alakertaan kunnossa. Eihän meillä ennenkään ole kelit suosineet.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Kävin just 2 h verryttelemässä, sitten kevyt sauna ja Saaremaa Tumme. Eilen kolhin polvea ja se ärhenteli tänään, mutta ajetaan silti.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Kiitos Matille hyvästä ajelusta taas:



Lisää kuvia: https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/1...51970350832273

Video tulee joskus myöhemmin.

----------


## Juha Jokila



----------


## Matti H

Kiitokset kaikille Kiertoon osallistuneille! Sää oli ihan muuta kuin odotettiin, mutta mitä siitä, pitkä letka ajoi lähdöstä maaliin. Kovia jätkiä. Ensi vuonna ajetaan taas!

Kiitokset JJ:lle kuvista ja videosta!

p.s. se hammaskehä, johon vapaarattaan kynnet ottavat kiinni, oli irronnut navan rungosta.

----------


## peruspertti

Kiitokset veturille. Meininki oli sen verran hyvä, että olisi mennyt odotetussa kelissäkin helposti.

----------


## rikardo+

Olipa mukava video ja hyvän näköistä meininkiä!
Jäi kyllä harmittamaan kun meni sairastaessa ohi tämäkin mahtitapahtuma.

----------


## artzi

Kuinka ollakaan, yksi puuttuu rivistä. Sähkö kiinnostaa suuren metropolin asukkaita. Pääkirjaston uudet vuokrapyörät siis rivissä.

----------


## SuperD

> Kiitos Matille hyvästä ajelusta taas



Matti ei tainnut huomata Bomban ilmettä, olisi muuten siirtynyt pari metriä oikealle...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## bomba

Kietämättä aika homon näköinen kuva. Tarkempi katsoja kuitenkin huomaa, että Matti on (taas) mölisemässä jotain, ja mä kuuntelen kiinnostuneena.





> Matti ei tainnut huomata Bomban ilmettä, olisi muuten siirtynyt pari metriä oikealle...

----------


## opheinonen

> 



Hieno video, olen katsonut muutaman kerran. Myös hienoa kalliobaanaa. Onko jollakin gxp-tallennetta kierroksesta.

----------


## OlliR

Jos olen oikein tulkinnut, niin huomenna tiistaina on aluecupin "XC-kisa" Taivassalossa. Sinne aion itse lähteä ja kannustan muitakin lähtemään! Kelin pitäisi olla hyvä ja maasto sekä reitti on varmuudella parhautta! Itsensä haastaminen on mukavaa, kynnys näihin skapoihin on matala.

----------


## peruspertti

Itse olen tulkinnut niin, että klo 18 aion olla Pollinpihassa  :Vink:

----------


## Juha Jokila

Tänne olisi turkulaisten helppo lähteä. Maisemat on kuvattu Tukholman ja Nynäshamnin välillä Tyrestan kansallispuistossa ja Sörmlandsledenillä. Polkujen alkuun pääsee ajamalla suoraan Viikingin terminaalista ja näin rannikkoasujana ajoin myös kotoa laivaan yhteensä 6 päivän sooloretkellä. Kiitos reittivinkeistä myös MTBCF:n Laurille.

----------


## Lare

Kas, millos Juha olit tuolla? Meidän porukka oli just to-la. Otat vaan porukan mukaan ens kerralla ja sahaatte Stokiksen lähipolkuja muutaman päivän. Meidän hotla oli tällä kertaa Scandic heti Viikkarin sataman yläpuolella -> ihan kelpo, hyvä aamupala, kattoterassi, fillarit parkkihallissa ja pyöränpesuparkki 50m ulko-ovelta. Poluille 10min.

Oma reissu jäi vähän torsoksi kun vatsa meni solmuun ekana yönä. Toka ajopvä jäi käytännössä väliin.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Kas, millos Juha olit tuolla? Meidän porukka oli just to-la.



Just edeltävät 4 päivää sunnuntaista keskiviikkoon ajoin Ruottissa ja to aamulaivalla läksin kotiin.

----------


## Lare

Ens kerran vinkiksi: Järnä-Mariefred edelleen Ledeniä. Metsää, järviä, korkeuseroja, kalliota, eikä mtn turhia kauppoja tai kahviloita.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Ens kerran vinkiksi: Järnä-Mariefred edelleen Ledeniä. Metsää, järviä, korkeuseroja, kalliota, eikä mtn turhia kauppoja tai kahviloita.



Hyvin se leden väisti kaikki kaupat ja ruokapaikat Tukholman ja Nynäshamninkin välillä. Tuolla on aiemmin julkaistu kuvagalleria ja matkarapsakin: https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/1...32044214474625

Onko teijän porukka saanut ajaa rauhassa tuolla Tyrestan kansallispuiston poluilla?

----------


## OlliR

Kyllä oli taas mukava aluecupin kisa Taivassalossa! Mukavasti porukkaa viivalla, hyvä rata ja keli. Maasto ja polut oli todella märkiä ja jokaisen sentin sai todellakin polkea eteenpäin. Kiitos taivassalon porukoille järjestelyistä!

Hieno reissu Juhalla! Millon järjestät kalliobaanat tukholmassa? Pitää itsekin alkaa tutkimaan alueen karttoja, ihme juttu ettei ole aikaisemmin tullut mieleen lähteä sinne. Ei ole kohde kaukana.

----------


## Lare

Virallisestihan siellä ei saa ajaa. Aurinkoisena kevätpyhänä siinä hiekkatiellä ja lähimmälle rannalla on melkoinen kuhina.
Toissa kerralla siviilivaelluskamoissa liikkuneet puistovahdit huomauttivat kiellosta mutta eivät valittaneet enempää. Tämä tapahtui ison palaneen alue itäreunalla.

Swedupyöräilijöiden mukaan siellä on ok ajaa kunhan ajaa sivistyneesti.

Kai vedit siellä kiskalla lammas/hirvi/muu erikois makkaraa?

Mä en ole käynyt Nyneshamnissa saakka. Kerran vedittiin Ösmöstä Stokikseen. Tyrestan jälkeen tasista tosin loppuun.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Kai vedit siellä kiskalla lammas/hirvi/muu erikois makkaraa?
> 
> Mä en ole käynyt Nyneshamnissa saakka. Kerran vedittiin Ösmöstä Stokikseen. Tyrestan jälkeen tasista tosin loppuun.



Se ruokamesta oli maanantaina kiinni, enkä käynyt siellä toistamiseen. Ösmöstä Nynäshmniin ei ole kuin ehkä 10 km polkua pitkin, että ei siitä haarasta sulla mitään oleellista ole jäänyt ajamatta.

-> OlliR: Joo nyt on alustavaa reittitietoa, joten mulle sopii koska tahansa. Maasto on tuolla melkoisen rehevää ja oletan ajamisen käyvän hankalaksi ainakin noilla vähemmän kuluneilla osuuksilla Sörmlandledenillä, kun heinät alkaa kasvaa.

----------


## artzi

Joku vei rastin ihan näpeistä... niin piti sitten käydä katsomassa Paattisten polkuja, ne kun on jo kauan kummitellut "tarttis kattoo"-listalla. Kesä avattu!

----------


## bomba

Tämän kesän ajelut taitaa olla ajeltu.
http://fat-bike.fi/loukkaantuminen/

----------


## Hääppönen

Voi helv*tti. Tsemppiä naapurikuntaan! Ja paranemisia!

----------


## OlliR

Tsemppiä bomba! Onneksi tutkimukset ja hoito ovat tähän asti kuulostaneet tehokkailta.

----------


## Juha Jokila

^^^Ei käy kateeksi.

----------


## Suvanto

Suosituksia/ehdotuksia Turusta maks. ~40 km fillaroinnin päähän rantapaikoista, joissa voisi vetää telttamajoituksella? Retkikartasta kun katselee rantoja, niin aika lailla ovat mökitettyjä...

----------


## artzi

Mustfinn tai Airisto Paraisilla olis about 40km?

----------


## artzi

Onkos kukaan nähnyt hyvää apinanaivo/korvasieni-esiintymää turun lähistöllä? Kolme hyvää hakkuuta kiersin, ei taas mitään. Tarttis vielä tuliaisia innokkaan kokin mökille ma, rumat ja myrkylliset sienet olisi ihan hyvä..   :Hymy:

----------


## Pihvi

Huomenna ajetaan maastokisaa Liedossa:
http://pyora68.net/aluekalenteri/Kalenteri2015.html

Ei maksa mitään eikä tarvitse kuulua mihinkään seuraan. Ajot on kestänyt  perinteisesti yleisessä sarjassa 40-60min. Startti klo 18 ja ilmoittautuminen puoli tuntia aikaisemmin.

----------


## bomba

Olkapää on operoitu. Nyt lähinnä odotellaan, viikon-kahden päästä toivottavasti saadaan jumppalupa.

http://fat-bike.fi/leikkaus/

----------


## Immo Laine

Ensi viikon tiistaina pääsee kokeilemaan XCE typpistä maastoajoa Myniksessä. Tylsistymään ei pääse, ja saattaa joku jopa hengästyä  :Vink:  Tervetuloa.

Kts. lisätietoja SM-kisasivuilta. Mutta RAISPO-aluecupin iltakisa siis jo TIISTAINA 30.6. klo 18.

http://mynto.org/xce

----------


## OlliR

Kiitos Eetulle tämänpäiväisestä torstailenkin vedosta! Viisi meitä taisi olla ja Ala-Lemun suuntaan mentiin, vauhti oli passeli.

Immolle: Tiistaina pitää koittaa keretä kokeilemaan XCE:tä! Sopivasti päivällä on Mynämäellä rastiviikon osakilpailu, illalla herkällä jalalla pyörällä kisaamaan.  :Hymy:  Reitti näyttää asialliselta, täysjäykkä/jäykkäperä on todennäköisesti sopivin fillari.

----------


## OlliR

Jatketaan yksinpuhelua. Kiitos Mynto mielenkiintoisesta XCE-kisasta! Erikoinen laji, tämän voisi jopa lisätä pysyvästi aluecupin kisojen joukkoon. Rata oli noin 900m pitkä ja tarjosi erilaista maastoa puraradasta polkuun, mäkeä sopivasti ja tiukkoja mutkia. Pyörään olisin kaivannut eteen joustoa, nyt siis täysjäykällä 29":llä liikenteessä. Ehdottomasti kaikki mtb-Turkulaiset mukaan seuraamaan sm-kisaa Mynämäelle, tämä jos mikä on yleisöystävällinen mtb-laji!

----------


## peruspertti

Näyttää uhkaavasti siltä, että pääsee kesän toiselle torstailenkille  :Hymy:

----------


## peruspertti

Ja pääsin kans. Oli meitä 4. Hyvä lenkki oli. Käytiin temppelivuorella. Kiitos veturille.


Lähetetty minun GT-P5220 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## miku80

Onko torstailenkki kuolemassa sukupuuttoon? Ensi viikolla sitten sankoin joukoin prismalle!!

----------


## peruspertti

Onko lähtijöitä? http://www.syotemtb.fi/ilmoittaudu.php
Majoitus kahdeksalle mökissä varattu ja autoonkin mahtuu muutama

----------


## Immo Laine

> Jatketaan yksinpuhelua. Kiitos Mynto mielenkiintoisesta XCE-kisasta! Erikoinen laji, tämän voisi jopa lisätä pysyvästi aluecupin kisojen joukkoon. Rata oli noin 900m pitkä ja tarjosi erilaista maastoa puraradasta polkuun, mäkeä sopivasti ja tiukkoja mutkia. Pyörään olisin kaivannut eteen joustoa, nyt siis täysjäykällä 29":llä liikenteessä. Ehdottomasti kaikki mtb-Turkulaiset mukaan seuraamaan sm-kisaa Mynämäelle, tämä jos mikä on yleisöystävällinen mtb-laji!



Tässä paikallislehden juttu aluekisoista samalla radalla:


Lisää tietoa tässä ketjussa

Ja SM-kisoista täällä

----------


## Juha Jokila

Kuhankuonolle aikoville tiedoksi, että Vajosuon laavun upea nuotiokiveys on siivottu pois, eli tuhottu ja paikalle on tuotu sellainen saatanan peltisaavin nysä esittämään tulipaikkaa. Jaksanut alkaa tutkimaan oliko vedelle valumisreikiä vai harjoitellaanko seuraavalla kalja-ajelulla kelluvan nuotion tekoa.

----------


## OlliR

No nyt oli tämä keskustelu vajonnut kolmannelle sivulle ja on aika nostaa ylös ettei kokonaan katoa.

Kävin eilen ajamassa Paimion Jukolan maastossa. Märkää oli, mutta hyvää polkua löytyy mukavasti. Ensiviikolla voisin vetää lenkin maastossa, pari tuntia nyt ainakin. Lähtö Paipin, eli hiihtoputken pihalta ke 29.7 klo 17.00. Säävaraus, sateessa ei ajeta, mutta tihkusade ei haittaa. Hitaimman mukaan mennään, maasto on kohtuullisen helppoa. Tunkataan jonkunverran, koska suunnistajat ei aina mieti pyöräilijöitä uria tehdessään.  :Hymy:  Mitään valmista reittiä ei ole, vedetään edestakaisin alueella ja tukeudutaan Paimion polkuun. Ilmoittelen tänne ketjuun mahdollisista muutoksista, mutta tulkaa sankoin joukoin testaamaan uusia maastoja!

----------


## artzi

> Kuhankuonolle aikoville tiedoksi, että Vajosuon laavun upea nuotiokiveys on siivottu pois, eli tuhottu ja paikalle on tuotu sellainen saatanan peltisaavin nysä esittämään tulipaikkaa. Jaksanut alkaa tutkimaan oliko vedelle valumisreikiä vai harjoitellaanko seuraavalla kalja-ajelulla kelluvan nuotion tekoa.



Oliko rumempi kuin tämä Peuran polun uusi grilli? Tämä on paksua tavaraa, ja toimii hyvin, mutta ei todellakaan voita perinteistä kivikasaa viihtyvyyden lisääjänä.

----------


## OlliR

> .. Ensiviikolla voisin vetää lenkin maastossa, pari tuntia nyt ainakin. Lähtö Paipin, eli hiihtoputken pihalta ke 29.7 klo 17.00...



Tänään ajettiin seitsemän kuskin voimin Paimion Jukolan maastoja. Mukana oli pari reipasta junnua jotka etenivät hienosti! Matkaa tuli reilu 23km ja aikaa meni yli 2h, en tiedä tarkasti. Vauhti oli sopiva, Turun torstailenkkivauhtia. Porukka ajoi sujuvasti, ei ongelmia eikä teknisiä. Maasto oli viikon takaisesta kuivunut paljon. Polkua alkaa löytymään mukavasti, joten uusintalenkki voidaan järjestää syksymmällä.

----------


## e150330

> Tänään ajettiin seitsemän kuskin voimin Paimion Jukolan maastoja. Mukana oli pari reipasta junnua jotka etenivät hienosti! Matkaa tuli reilu 23km ja aikaa meni yli 2h, en tiedä tarkasti. Vauhti oli sopiva, Turun torstailenkkivauhtia. Porukka ajoi sujuvasti, ei ongelmia eikä teknisiä. Maasto oli viikon takaisesta kuivunut paljon. Polkua alkaa löytymään mukavasti, joten uusintalenkki voidaan järjestää syksymmällä.



Kiitos kovasti pojan puolesta! Mites nuo torstailenkit pyörivät, poika kyseli, josko tänään ois lenkkiä?

----------


## Mika.t

Tänään ajetaan kyllä lenkkiä. Impivaaran palloiluhalleilta lähtö klo 18. Sinne vaan mukaan =)

----------


## peruspertti

Vielä olisi tilaa majoituksessa Syötteellä. Kyytikin järjestyisi. Näyttää olevan osallistumisoikeuksiakin saatavilla http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...39#post2410939

----------


## e150330

OK, taitaa kylläkin tällä erää mennä ensi viikkoon...

----------


## TANUKI

Lenkkiä Hirvensalossa tarjolla! Lähtö huomenna (ti, 4.8) klo 18.00 Hirvensalon laskettelukeskuksen parkkipaikalta. Ajetaan 2-3h porukan toiveiden mukaan. Normaalien porukkalenkkisääntöjen mukaan edetään eli vauhti sovitetaan kaikille sopivaksi!

----------


## artzi

Kamalaa kun lomalla joutuu käymään kotona... kävin samalla kurkistamassa mitä kuuluu Naantaliin.

Pienin korjauksin Turku-Raisio-Naantali lenkki toimii taas, Nesteen ukkelit oli tehneet ISOJA monttuja polulle. Nyt jo tylsän hyvää polkua melkein koko matkan, mitä nyt järven ympärillä vähän pitkät ruohot  :Hymy:  Voi tuon järven kierron tietysti ohittaakkin, mutta se on huijausta. Ei allergisille.... 




Naantalin puoleisen näkötornin tasanteella pitää ajaa lenkki ilman kosketusta lattiaan tai kaiteisiin , muuten ei saa jatkaa matkaa. Kiinnostaako ketään yhtään ensinkään mitä reittiä tuo menee?

----------


## petev

Kiinostaa kyllä, kun tolla alueella tulee sattuneesta syystä aika paljon ajeltua. Jotain arvauksia, kyllä on...

----------


## HAK

XC-aluemestruuskisa on 15.9.2015 kello 18:00. Aluekalenterissa on virhe ja kisa pidetään suunniteltuna ajankohtana.
Tervetuloa ajamaan muuten GreenRace reittiä myös tulevana lauantaina, jolloin Pollin Piha on auki 10:00-18:00.

----------


## OlliR

Laita vaan artzi Naantalin lenkin ajankohta foorumille! Minuakin kiinnostaa sen alueen polut, eivät ole lainkaan tuttuja.

----------


## artzi

On vähän huonosti mahiksia vetää jonoa, tulee tku-ajoaikaa hyvin lyhyellä varoitusajalla, ja luultavasti arkena (ensi viikon loppupuolella?)... laitan reittiehdoituksen tähän, niin voi itse kukin kurvailla siellä. jos vaikka löytyisi parempia ajolinjoja? Ruksatut alueet on rytöpuskaa/+iso kuoppa. Ilman karttaa/gpssää tuota tuskin pystyy ajamaan (lyhyesti himmeetä polkua/muitakin polkuja risteilee), vaikka ei kovin ihmeellinen reitti olekaan. Tuossa gps-reitissä näkyvät muut polut on "kaikille" tuttuja hyviä polkuja, niistä voi valita haluamiaan linjauksia. 

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=nbqehlwpizhzhtab

----------


## artzi

Lomat on lusittu varsin onnistuneesti. Viimeinen lomalenkki kulki Kullaanvuorelta Kuhikselle päin. Olikin jo vuosia siitä kun olen tuota väliä ajellut. Polku on aika ahkerassa käytössä näköjään, mutta merkinnät ei ihan ole vimpan päälle. Eksyä saattaa jollei ole joku kartta mukana, tai reitti vempaimessa. Lähinnä niissä kohdin kun mennään välillä tietä. 

Tuon merkatun reitinhän voi aloittaa Ruissalon saaresta, siitä Raisionjoen rantabaanaa Haunisten altaan ohi, Kullaanvuori jne...

Jossain oli silta vähän vaiheessa. Isoja nauloja pystyssä, muutenhan tuosta ajaisi hyvin. Kaikkia eri polkutyyppejä löytyy, ja suota pitkoksilla ja ilman.

----------


## noonas

Terve!

Sain eilen netistä tilaamani ensimmäisen maastopyöräni ja olisi mukava tutustua reitteihin ja opetella ajotekniikkaa kokeneempien seurassa. Minkä tasoiselle polkijalle torstailenkit ovat? Onko kokemattomankin maastoaloittelijan helppo liittyä jonon jatkoksi, vai ovatko maastoreitit niin haastavia, että aloittelija jää lähinnä muun porukan riippakiveksi?

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Terve!
> 
> Sain eilen netistä tilaamani ensimmäisen maastopyöräni ja olisi mukava tutustua reitteihin ja opetella ajotekniikkaa kokeneempien seurassa. Minkä tasoiselle polkijalle torstailenkit ovat? Onko kokemattomankin maastoaloittelijan helppo liittyä jonon jatkoksi, vai ovatko maastoreitit niin haastavia, että aloittelija jää lähinnä muun porukan riippakiveksi?



Periaate on aina ollut, että torstailenkit ovat aloittelijaystävällisiä ja hitaimman mukaan mennään. Vinkkejä ja tietoa jaetaan auliisti, jos kysytään ja varmaan kysymättäkin. Ekalla lenkillä olo voi silti tuntua riippakiveltä, kun vanhat pierut menee ajamalla vaikeista kohdista ja jos ite joutuu jalkautumaan, mutta se kuuluu asiaan ja korjaantuu nopeasti ööö - ajamalla enemmän.

Reppuun juomapussi/pullo ja joku pieni eväs.

Pyörän korjaamiseen on aina hyvä varautua varasisäkumilla, käsipumpulla ja rengasmuoveilla, että saa kumin irti vanteelta.
Perussettiin kuuluu myös kuusiokoloavaimia, ketjun katkaisija ja ketjunkorjauspaloja, mutta ei huolta jos heti alussa ei löydy kaikkea. Joltain aina löytyy työkaluja lainaan ja korjausapua saa varmasti.

----------


## Lehisj

No joo noinhan se menee ainakin periaatteessa, kuten Juha kirjoitti. Käytännössä kuitenkin parilla viime torstailenkillä, joilla olen itse ollut mukana, pari kuskia (todennäköisesti untuvikkoja) ovat kyllä tummuneet aika alkuvaiheessa. Lisäksi ainakin viime torstain vetäjä vei meidät kyllä paikka paikoin melko haastaville poluille. Itse kyllä pidin poluista tosi paljon, mutten niitä kyllä kutsuisi mitenkään "aloittelijaystävällisiksi". No ehkä tähänkin pätee se vanha uimaopetus järveen heittämisestä. Mutta tervetuloa rohkeasti mukaan - seura on ainakin parasta A-ryhmää!

----------


## stumpe

Hyvä Lehisj kun nostit asian esille. Tuo voi olla osasyy miksi torstailenkeillä käy vähemmän porukkaa kuin ennen. Tai ainakin sellaista olen kuullut sanottavan..

----------


## kijas

Joo, näin se menee että polkuja oppii ajamaan polkuja ajamalla  :Hymy:  Sinne vaan hyvin se menee.

----------


## marmar

> No joo noinhan se menee ainakin periaatteessa, kuten Juha kirjoitti. Käytännössä kuitenkin parilla viime torstailenkillä, joilla olen itse ollut mukana, pari kuskia (todennäköisesti untuvikkoja) ovat kyllä tummuneet aika alkuvaiheessa. Lisäksi ainakin viime torstain vetäjä vei meidät kyllä paikka paikoin melko haastaville poluille. Itse kyllä pidin poluista tosi paljon, mutten niitä kyllä kutsuisi mitenkään "aloittelijaystävällisiksi". No ehkä tähänkin pätee se vanha uimaopetus järveen heittämisestä. Mutta tervetuloa rohkeasti mukaan - seura on ainakin parasta A-ryhmää!



Lenkit on aloittelijaystävällisiä, mutta maastot sitä mitä täältä päin löytyy, eli voi olla haastavia. Ei ole kuitenkaan mikään häpeä taluttaa pahoja paikkoja, vaikka muut ajaisivatkin. Tummuminenkin on itsestä kiinni. Ryhmäpaine ajaa helposti yrittämään liikaa, mutta kannattaa pitää pää kylmänä ja ajaa itselle sopivaa vauhtia ja hankkiutua veturin taakse, niin veturi osaa hidastaa tarvittaessa.

Sinne mukaan vaan rohkeasti.

----------


## petev

> Lenkit on aloittelijaystävällisiä, mutta maastot sitä mitä täältä päin löytyy, eli voi olla haastavia. Ei ole kuitenkaan mikään häpeä taluttaa pahoja paikkoja, vaikka muut ajaisivatkin. Tummuminenkin on itsestä kiinni. Ryhmäpaine ajaa helposti yrittämään liikaa, mutta kannattaa pitää pää kylmänä ja ajaa itselle sopivaa vauhtia ja hankkiutua veturin taakse, niin veturi osaa hidastaa tarvittaessa.
> 
> Sinne mukaan vaan rohkeasti.



Mistäs se lähtö on huomenna, jos setämies lähtis kokeilemaan kuinka äkkiä tummuu..

----------


## miku80

Tais olla Impivaara vuorossa..

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Tämän päivän lenkin lähtö tosiaan Impivaaran palloiluhallin nurkalta kello 18:00. Sinne siis kaikki jonoa tekemään.

Itse tuli jokunen vuosi sitten ajettua torstailenkkejä aktiivisesti ja aika paljon myös vedettyä eli tässä vähän kokemuspohjaista tietoa kaikille mielekkäämmän lenkin tekemiseksi...

 - Itsensä hitaaksi kokevien (ei välttämättä liity siihen onko aloittelija vai ei) kannattaa ajaa letkan alkupäässä - mieluiten heti vetäjän perässä. Letka venyy ja kutistuu edetessään, jolloin taaempana meno on tempovampaa ja hetkellinen vauhti kovempaa. Lisäksi vetäjä pystyy seuraamaan heti perässään tulevia ja säätämään vauhtia tarpeen mukaan, mutta letkan häntäpään näkeminen on mahdotonta. (Sitten kun vähemmän taitava tai heikompi kuski joutuu jalkautumaan  jossain kohdassa ja muu letka menee kahta puolta ohi, niin viimeistään  seuraavalla taukopaikalla on hyvä päästää ohitetut kuskit takaisin  edelleen - näin letkan eteneminen jatkuu mahdollisimman hyvänä.) Kärkipäässä ajamalla onnistuu myös järjestämään itselleen hieman enemmän taukoja - letkan hännältä jää usein pienet tauot pitämättä kun letka jatkaa matkaa heti kun kaikki ovat paikalla.

- Kommunikointi ei ole pelkästään suotavaa ja sallittua vaan paremminkin välttämätöntä. Vetäjä ei voi tietää joutuuko joku letkassa ajamaan oman vauhtinsa äärirajoilla, jos liian kovasta vauhdista ei kerrota hänelle. Hitaampaa vauhtia ja taukoja saa pyytää. Lisäksi _jokaisen_ velvollisuus on huolehtia että letkassa perässsä tulevat pysyvät mukana! Letkan katkeamattomuus itsensä takana pitää huolehtia vähintäänkin jokaisessa polkujen risteyksessä. Mikäli takanatulijat ovat jäämässä liikaa (tai edessä ajavat alkavat karata), pitää huutaa "perä jää". Tätä huutoa sitten tarpeen mukaan huudetaan edelleen siellä edempänä letkassa niin monen kertaan että vetäjäkin tämän tiedon saa.

Josko sitä itsekin taas yrittäisi raahautua lenkille.

PS. Lauantaina sitten MTB Green Race Taivassalossa kello 11. Kannattaa lähteä ajamaan tai vähintään katselemaan.

----------


## artzi

Mulla olisi tarkoitus su 6.9 pööräretkeillä turkusessa. Kiinnostaisiko Kuhis, Räyskälä, Teijo tai jokin muu kiva alue?

Vai kenties Tku-Raisio-Naantali kierros...

----------


## Sinko

Moi, 

Kuulin viime torstaina porukkalenkillä että 10.10 oli suunnitteilla joku hirveslon lenkki. Minkä mittanen rykäisy on kysymyksessä (aika/matka). Kiinnostais lähteä mukaan. En ole facebookissa, joten saan kirjallista informaatioita tätä kautta tai torstaisin suullisesti.

Joni

----------


## bomba

> Moi, 
> 
> Kuulin viime torstaina porukkalenkillä että 10.10 oli suunnitteilla joku hirveslon lenkki. Minkä mittanen rykäisy on kysymyksessä (aika/matka). Kiinnostais lähteä mukaan. En ole facebookissa, joten saan kirjallista informaatioita tätä kautta tai torstaisin suullisesti.
> 
> Joni



Koko päivä aamusta iltaan. Kesken voi jättää melkein missä vaiheessa vaan. Kaikki eivät kuitenkaaan ehdi ajaa koko päivää, joten kyllä sieltä muitakin lähtee kesken pois. Aamusta heti letkaan mukaan ja ajat sen mitä ehdit.

----------


## Fillarihemmo

Tere turku,
Mahtaakos Turun suunnalla olla kivoja teknis-henkisiä singleträkkejä,joita vois sport tracker premiumilla navigoida?
Kestopäällysteitä mielläni välttelisin,kun tulen as.vaunulla mtb-minilomalle vkolla39.
Km-toive maastolenkille olisi 30-50km

----------


## artzi

^ Täällä on melkein pelkkää teknistä. En voi auttaa kun en ole vuosiin käytänyt ST:tä. Naamakirjassa olisi parempi kysellä, täällä on kovasti kuollutta juurikin näinä aikoina. 

Ihan muuta... jonkun muunkin kuin minun on varmaan joskus tullut ihmeteltyä että olis kiva nähdä Kuhiksen reitit maastokartan päällä. Kuhiksen uudella kartalla se onnistuu. En tiedä miksi se ei ole oletuksena niin, retkeilykartta sentään. 




Järjestä lista niin että reitti on ylimpänä.



Ei tuota silti kannata kauaa pällistellä, siellä kannattaa käydä.

PS
Teijon Punassuon pitkokset on kuulemma jo uusittu 3/4 matkalta. Eli sieltä taitaa jo päästä aika kivasti läpi.

----------


## Sinko

> Koko päivä aamusta iltaan. Kesken voi jättää melkein missä vaiheessa vaan. Kaikki eivät kuitenkaaan ehdi ajaa koko päivää, joten kyllä sieltä muitakin lähtee kesken pois. Aamusta heti letkaan mukaan ja ajat sen mitä ehdit.



Voisin tulla aamusta mukaan ja poljen sen aikaa kun jaksan 4-5h. Mistä ja mihin aikaan startti? Sillalta?

----------


## Frank

Jipiii, muistin käyttäjätunnuksen ja salasanan tänne  :Hymy:  Pakko se on kirjoittaa tämän päivän lenkistä. 13 kuskia lähti Prisman tolpalta aloittelijoiden, huonokuntoisten ja junnujen lenkille. 4 junnua, muutama ensikertalainen ja ainakin minä itse huonokuntoisena. Edellisestä lenkistä taisi vierähtää melkein vuosi mutta hyvin se silti sujui. Polut olivat hiukan hukassa mutta ei eksytty, ihan. Melkein voisi tänä vuonna ajaa vielä toisenkin kerran.

----------


## e150330

Terve,

Voisiko noita lenkkikutsuja laittaa tänne fooruminkin puolelle, tuo eilinen taisi olla vain FB:n puolella, eikä minulla/pojalla ole FB käytössä? Poika kun kovasti kaipaa lenkkiseuraa...

----------


## Sinska

Täältä kans kannatus, lenkki kutsusta tänne foorumille.

----------


## Lehisj

Tätä FB vs. Fillarifoorumi-keskustelua käytiin tällä samalla foorumilla muutama vuosa sitten. Lopputulemana oli, että se joka on kalkkis tai muuten kovapäinen nykyajan ilmiöiden vastustaja eikä taivu FB:n käyttäjäksi, niin se on sitten oma häpeä ja jääköön ilman lenkkitietoja.

Ei tästä tällä kertaa tämän enempää.

----------


## Frank

Laitan  seuraavalla kerralla tännekin. Olin jo unohtanut koko palstan kun on edellisestä käynti kerrasta sen verran aikaa enkä enää aktiivisesti  aja maastossakaan.

----------


## e150330

> Tätä FB vs. Fillarifoorumi-keskustelua käytiin tällä samalla foorumilla muutama vuosa sitten. Lopputulemana oli, että se joka on kalkkis tai muuten kovapäinen nykyajan ilmiöiden vastustaja eikä taivu FB:n käyttäjäksi, niin se on sitten oma häpeä ja jääköön ilman lenkkitietoja.
> 
> Ei tästä tällä kertaa tämän enempää.



Anteeksi. Ajattelin vain, että kun ketjun nimi on "Yhteislenkit ja ajoporukat", niin olisi oiva paikka ilmoittaa lenkeistä. Kalkkis-poikani vm. -01 kun seuraa tätä ketjua, koska FB:ssä ei kuulemma ole enää kukaan.

T: Liitukauden fossiili -74

----------


## Lehisj

> Anteeksi. Ajattelin vain, että kun ketjun nimi on "Yhteislenkit ja ajoporukat", niin olisi oiva paikka ilmoittaa lenkeistä. Kalkkis-poikani vm. -01 kun seuraa tätä ketjua, koska FB:ssä ei kuulemma ole enää kukaan.
> 
> T: Liitukauden fossiili -74



FYI: Mä kävin tästä asiasta omat taistoni jo muutama vuosi sitten!

T. Pyöräilevä muinaisjäänne -62

----------


## MTB 50+

FB:iin  eivät kaikki koskaan tule  menemään, joten se ei toimi kutsuna kaikille. Maantiepuolella  on sovittu, että  lenkkikutsut  tulevat  F-lehden foorumiin.  Näin ne ovat kaikkien luettavissa.
Aika usein ne ovat myös FB:ssa.

----------


## marmar

> Terve,
> Voisiko noita lenkkikutsuja laittaa tänne fooruminkin puolelle, tuo eilinen taisi olla vain FB:n puolella, eikä minulla/pojalla ole FB käytössä? Poika kun kovasti kaipaa lenkkiseuraa...



Kai torstailenkit on tuttuja. Ne lähtee aina standardiaikaan ja standardipaikasta.

Ittekin on tullut ajeltua enempi yksikseen sen jälkeen kun tämä palsta hiljeni ja torstailenkeillekään ei ole ehtinyt, mutta eipä tuo ole mua haitannut ...

----------


## e150330

> Kai torstailenkit on tuttuja. Ne lähtee aina standardiaikaan ja standardipaikasta.
> 
> Ittekin on tullut ajeltua enempi yksikseen sen jälkeen kun tämä palsta hiljeni ja torstailenkeillekään ei ole ehtinyt, mutta eipä tuo ole mua haitannut ...



On tuttuja ja tieto niistä löytyykin ihan vanhan liiton ATK-portaalista...

----------


## Aki Korhonen

Täällä oli ennen hyvä isohko porukka joka kävi lenkeillä ja useita jotka myös järjestivät lenkkejä. Kutsuja laitettiin ja ajajia löytyi. Oliskohan nyt vaan niin, että tällä hetkellä ei löydy vastaavaa aktiivista harrastajakuntaa. Olen ennenkin todennut, että niitä porukkalenkkikutsuja saa laittaa ihan kuka tahansa - vaan eipä ole liiemmälti näkynyt.

T: Setä joka kiersi torstailenkkejä aikoinaan niin paljon että sai yliannoksen vakiolähtöpaikoista. Ehdotin aikoinaan vaihtuvia lähtöpaikkojakin, mutta enimmäkseen ne vastustivat joita ei torstaisin näkynyt. Jos ei olisi kalenteri liian täynnä, niin voisin luvata jonkun lenkin Kerttula-Kallainen tai Kullaanvuori-Masku suunnilla.

----------


## hullukoira

Yleisön pyynnöstä ajetaan huomenna sunnuntaina sunnuntaicyclot. Lähtö klo 19 Kaarinan Honkkarilta. Kalusto vapaa, metsään ajetaan, lamppu mukaan, tunkkaustakuu.

----------


## OlliR

Kiitos hullukoiralle sunnuntaicyclosta! Viisi meitä lähti honkkarilta ja järvi kierrettiin. Keli oli hyvä, tunkattiin, yksi tekninen, pimeää.

----------


## MehuRacing

Tämän viikon torstaina 24.9. olisi minä ja yksi kaverini tulossa testailemaan torstaipyöräilyä mikäli sellainen lähtee liikkeelle ?  Ostin itse pyörän perjantaina ja kaverini edellisviikolla joten kokemusta on ainakin 10km verran ...

----------


## stumpe

> Tämän viikon torstaina 24.9. olisi minä ja yksi kaverini tulossa testailemaan torstaipyöräilyä mikäli sellainen lähtee liikkeelle ?  Ostin itse pyörän perjantaina ja kaverini edellisviikolla joten kokemusta on ainakin 10km verran ...



Lähtee juu, ympäri vuoden.

http://www.mtbturku.net/lenkit.php?s...=porukkalenkit

----------


## Matti H

Iso käsi sekohurtalle sunnuntaicyclojen liekin vaalimisesta!

----------


## bomba

> Yleisön pyynnöstä ajetaan huomenna sunnuntaina sunnuntaicyclot. Lähtö klo 19 Kaarinan Honkkarilta. Kalusto vapaa, metsään ajetaan, lamppu mukaan, tunkkaustakuu.







> Iso käsi sekohurtalle sunnuntaicyclojen liekin vaalimisesta!



Saanks mä nyt sitten valittaa, että voitaisko sunnuntaicycloista ja muista lenkeistä huudella tuonne Facen puolelle, kun ei täällä enää kukaan käy mitään lukemassa. Ketjussa kun saattaa olla viikkoja ettei kukaan kirjoita mitään, niin ei jaksa tyhjää käydä tarkistelemassa.

Joo tiedän vastauksen, se on sitten oma häpeä jos ei seuraa foorumia. Ja oma häpeä jos ei seuraa Facea.

Kiusallista. Voi kun tähän saatais joku ratkaisu. Porukkalenkkeily on sen verran matalasuhdanteessa tällä hetkellä, että on kurjaa, kun ne harvatkin lenkit jää ajamatta siksi, ettei kutsu tavoita kaikkia, oli ongelmana poissaolo kummasta vaan virtuaaliympäristöstä.

Voiko tältä foorumilta tilata jonkun feedin sähköpostiin tms, että sais tietoa aina kun tässä ketjussa on elämää?

----------


## Jmgeon

MTB-Turku WhatsApp-ryhmä?

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jmgeon

Ja itselläni on ainakin Tapatalk-appsi puhelimessa, josta tulee notifikaatio kun joku kirjoittaa tähän ryhmään.

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

----------


## Vispe

Desktop versiosta tilaa aihe tai sitten mobiilivempaimella tapatalk asennettuna ja suosikiksi niin johan piippailee aina kun viestiä ilmestyy.

----------


## bomba

> MTB-Turku WhatsApp-ryhmä?







> Tapatalk-appsi puhelimessa



Arvostan vinkkejä, mutten ymmärtänyt sanaakaan ja liittynee älypuhelimeen, joten ei.





> Desktop versiosta tilaa aihe ---



No niin tämä oli se neuvo mitä kaivattiin. Kiitos! Seuranta aktivoitu, nähtäväksi jää toimiiko.

----------


## bomba

Sanokaas nyt sitten vielä, onnistuuko samalla metodilla tuon Facebook-ongelman korjaaminen?

Eikös Faceen voi liittyä salanimellä ja mennä MTB-Turku -ryhmän jäseneksi? Voiko sieltä tilata sähköposti-ilmoituksen aina kun ryhmään tulee uusi julkaisu? Ongelma olisi ratkaistu, ihan kuten itsekin ratkaisin juuri oman ongelmani.

----------


## artzi

Olisiko saatavilla joku palvelu joka nappaa myös foorumeilta viestejä, määrätyn tagin mukaan, esim. #yhteislenkkitku? Samaan tapaan kuin ifttt.com tai sellaiset jotka kerää kaikki some-hässäkät samaan näyttöön? 

Foorumilta saa kai viestin eemeliin kun tulee uusi viesti seurattuun osastoon, eikö? Ja eemeliähän me kaikki luetaan silmä kovana koko ajan...   :Hymy:

----------


## rikardo+

Voiko Kalja ajeluun jo ilmoittautaua?
 Kuulin huhua, että kalja ajelu on foliohattu hommia, joten informaationkin kulkee parhaiten näitä aitoja kanavia pitkin, eikäs misään tuhnne pöljissä mösöbuukeissa tai fackupeissa.
Siis jos ajetaan oon mukana. Paitti jos vaimo kieltää tai lapset on sairaana.

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Kalja-ajeluun on vielä aikaa, koska polut ei ole vielä loskassa, eikä lehtipuut mustia.

Sen sijaan Kalliobaana-ajelun päivämäärä tarttis päättää pian.

----------


## Pihvi

Lamppulenkkiä Kuusiston metsissä tänään klo 19.
Startti Kuusiston mäen päältä:
http://opaskartta.turku.fi/IMS/?laye...&title=startti

----------


## Juha Jokila

XII Kalliobaana-ajelu 17.10.2015 klo 10.


Ajelun omat topikki, jonne on hyvä huudella osallistumisaikeistaan:

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...%E4-17-10-2015

----------


## Pihvi

Kolme kuskia harhaili eilen itä Kuusistossa kuunvalossa. Perinteinen tunkkaus suoritettiin myös.

----------


## Pihvi

Lauantaina cyclo-kisaa Peltolassa klo 12. Ilmoittautuminen puolituntia aikaisemmin. Saa ajaa myös maasturilla eikä maksa mitään. Ajoaika perinteisesti noin 45min.
http://pyora68.net/aluekalenteri/Kalenteri2015.html

Ja sunnuntaina perinne-enskaa Märynummella.

----------


## Frank

Näyttäis sunnuntaina olevan hyvää keliä luvassa joten voisin vetää  leppoisan sunnuntailenkin. Lähtö prisman tolpalta kello 10.00. Vauhti  tasaisen rauhallinen, ajetaan jokunen tunti tuttuja, helpohkoja polkuja.  Porukan niin halutessa voidaan jäädä johonkin kikkailemaan ja  opettelemaan neulasten yli ajamista

----------


## Juha Jokila

Oletteko huomanneet tämän lenkkitarjouksen Säkylänharjulla huomiselle?

http://hapfind.com/sv/event/fb/maast...rjulla_1107085 

Kaveri yllytti lähtemään ja olen menossa kattomaan mitä tuolta löytyy.

----------


## artzi

Tuo on huomattu, mutta kele kun on vähän flunssainen olo viime ajeluista. Aamun kunto ratkaisee...

----------


## kimi

> Näyttäis sunnuntaina olevan hyvää keliä luvassa joten voisin vetää  leppoisan sunnuntailenkin. Lähtö prisman tolpalta kello 10.00. Vauhti  tasaisen rauhallinen, ajetaan jokunen tunti tuttuja, helpohkoja polkuja.  Porukan niin halutessa voidaan jäädä johonkin kikkailemaan ja  opettelemaan neulasten yli ajamista



Voisin tulla mukaan huomenna. Varmistaisin nyt vielä, puhutaanko Itäharjun Prismasta?

----------


## miku80

> Voisin tulla mukaan huomenna. Varmistaisin nyt vielä, puhutaanko Itäharjun Prismasta?



99% varmuudella kyllä..

----------


## Frank

> Voisin tulla mukaan huomenna. Varmistaisin nyt vielä, puhutaanko Itäharjun Prismasta?



Kyllä, Itäharjun Prisman tolpasta on kyse.

----------


## Sinko

En koskaan saanut vastausta, kun kyselin mihin aikaan ja mistä 10.10 Hirvensalon lenkki starttaa? Voi toki olla ettei mun flunssa antaudu ajoissa. Tuntuu olevan todella sitkeää mallia tällä kertaa.

----------


## miku80

Startti Hirvensalon laskettelukeskukselta 10.00..

----------


## kimi

Onko joku kiinnostunut 2-4 tunnin maastolenkistä Turun lähimaastoissa (tai vaikkapa Hirvensalo, tmv) sunnuntaina? Lähtö aikaisintaan 10.00.

----------


## Pihvi

Sunnuntain iltalenkki starttaa Kaarinan Hong Kongilta klo 19. Pari tuntia maastoajoa lamppujen valossa.

----------


## Pihvi

Eilisellä lenkillä 9 kuskia. Kalusto sekalainen sinkulasta sähköläskiin ja matkaa taisi tulla parissa tunnissa 20 kilsaa.
Pakollinen tunkkauskin suoritettiin jossain välissä.

----------


## Velli76

> Eilisellä lenkillä 9 kuskia. Kalusto sekalainen sinkulasta sähköläskiin ja matkaa taisi tulla parissa tunnissa 20 kilsaa.
> Pakollinen tunkkauskin suoritettiin jossain välissä.



Kiitokset lenkin vetämisestä. Itse ekaa kertaa mukana porukkalenkillä ja vauhti oli sopiva ja reitille mahtui pari itselle tuntematontakin pätkää.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Kalliobaana-ajelut on sitten ensi lauantaina Mynämäellä. Olis mukava vähän tietää paljonko on tulijoita? Yksin ei varmasti tarvi ajella ja reittikin on hyvässä kunnossa.

----------


## Sinko

> Kalliobaana-ajelut on sitten ensi lauantaina Mynämäellä. Olis mukava vähän tietää paljonko on tulijoita? Yksin ei varmasti tarvi ajella ja reittikin on hyvässä kunnossa.



Ei tarvitse yksin ajella. Viime lauantain hirvensalon kierroksella oli kallioajelusta juttua, mutta tarkkaa nuppilukua en pysty sanomaan. Jos pitäis arvata niin siitä porukasta 10 on tulossa mynämäelle.

----------


## artzi

Olisiko kellään tuota Pirunkirkon patikan reittiä gpx/kml tms? Mikä tahansa käy, missä on tuo pätkä mukana. Haluaisin vaihtaa tuon loppupätkän enemmän muistuttamaan sitä millainen tuo reitti on tuolla kivikkohelvetissä, enkä taida lähteä sinne ihan heti uudelleen. 

Sitten olis saatavana koko Kuhankuonon retkeilyreitti yhtenä tiedostona, Ruissalosta Yläneelle.

----------


## Pihvi

Sunnuntain iltalenkki starttailee Kaarinan Honkkarilta klo 19.

----------


## Pihvi

Viisi kuskia oli eilen iltalenkillä. Kierrettiin Kesämäen, Raadelman, Tuorlan, Voivalan polut. Pari muutakin porukkaa oli metsässä liikkeellä.

----------


## Pihvi

Sunnuntain iltalenkki starttaa Kaarinan Biltemalta klo 19. Suuntana Vaarniemi.

----------


## Pihvi

Kahdeksan kuskia oli Vaarniemen kierroksella. Juuret oli melko liukkaita.
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/938149128

----------


## bomba

Ei pystyny sunnuntailenkille. Oli palautuminen kesken.

http://fat-bike.fi/mammuttimarssi-x-2015/

----------


## Juha Jokila

Ensi lauantaina 31.10.2015 klo 10 Mynämäen urheilukeskuksesta lähden parin kaverin kanssa Kalliobaanoille, jos kiinnostaa.  Max. 5-6 h. Vauhti rauhallinen,  makkaranpaistotauko.

----------


## artzi

> Ensi lauantaina 31.10.2015 klo 10 Mynämäen urheilukeskuksesta lähden parin kaverin kanssa Kalliobaanoille, jos kiinnostaa.  Max. 5-6 h. Vauhti rauhallinen,  makkaranpaistotauko.



Nostetaan, jos joku vaikka viime hetkellä heräisi tähän hienoon mahdollisuuteen. Mullakin kyllä vapaata huomenna ja johonkin pitää mennä heti aamusta. Tämäkin kiinnostaisi, mutta vaihtoehtona on että jos vaikka löytäisi jotain uutta polokua jostain.

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Joo, tämä kutsu on vielä voimassa. Vuodenaikaan nähden lämmintä keliä ja melko kuivaa reittiä on tarjolla.

----------


## Pihvi

Sunnuntaina ajetaan Kuusistossa. Startti klo 19 tuolta:
http://opaskartta.turku.fi/IMS/?laye...&title=startti

----------


## Pihvi

Käytiin kiertämässä länsipään polkuja. Komia keli ja kuivaakin vielä.
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/944647950

----------


## Pihvi

Isänpäivän lenkki starttaa tänään Kaarinan Honkkarilta klo 19.

----------


## Pihvi

Viisi kuskia oli eilen liikkeellä. Märkää oli, mutta limaisia kallioita löytyi vasta Ilpoisista.
Reitti Kaarina-Huhkola-Vasaramäki-Luolavuori-Ilpoinen-Harittu-Kaarina.

----------


## h4nnes

Ensikertalainen Turun lenkeillä kyselee olisiko sunnuntaille 15.11. lenkkiseuraa?

----------


## Pihvi

Sunnuntain iltalenkki starttaa Kaarinan Hong Kongilta klo 19.

----------


## TeKu

Leppoisaa lauantaiajelua 21.11.

Startataan Kaarinan Hong Kongilta klo 11:30 ja tarkoitus on kierrellä hiukan yli pari tuntia pääosin Kaarinatien itäpuolen harvemmin ajettuja polkuja. Teknisesti polut ovat aika vaihtelevia ja tasaisten neulaspolkujen vastapainoksi tutustutaan vähän heikomminkin rullaavaan maastoon ja muun muassa ainakin yhteen aika helvetilliseen juurakkoon. Yksi polku näytti myös olevan metsäkoneen jäljiltä osittain entinen, joten pyörän raahaaminen hakkuualueellakin tulee tutuksi. Taukoja pidetään ja myös ajonopeudet pidetään maltillisina niin maastossa kuin siirtymilläkin.

Säävaraus eli pieni tihkusade ei nyt ketään haittaa, mutta jos ihan kaatamalla tulee vettä, niin sitten siirretään ajankohtaa johonkin tulevaisuuteen.

----------


## OlliR

Kiitos TeKulle lauantain lenkistä! Meitä taisi olla lähdössä 15 hlö ja letka eteni sujuvasti. Raadelman alueelta löytyi itselle uutta ja hienoa polkua!

----------


## TeKu

Kiitokset vaan kaikille. Leppoisasti edettiin, vaikka letkan lopussa kuulemma oli välillä saanut vähän polkeakin  :Hymy: 
Ainut miinus, että pitikö sen jokavuotisen parin päivän flunssan alkaa eilen, eikä tuo märissä puskissa rymyäminen sitä tainnut kovin paljon parantaa. Seuraavalle lenkille juomapulloon lämmintä Finrexiä?  :Hymy:

----------


## Pihvi

Eilenhän oli hyvin porukkaa liikkeellä!
Illasta taas sunnuntailenkkiä. Startataan vaikka Piispanristin Biltemalta klo 19.

----------


## Pihvi

Neljän kuskin voimin kierretiin Vaarniemen vähemmän ajettuja polkuja. Tiet oli jäässä, mutta metsässä pärjäsi ilman nastoja.

----------


## Shamus

Fat Bike -day 5.12.

Fatbike-ajelupäivä lauantaina 5.12.
Turussa lähtö Foxcompin pihalta klo 11.00
Suunnataan Kullaanvuorelle päin ja takaisin.

Puolimatkassa makkaraa ja mehua tarjolla!

https://www.facebook.com/events/1030486770315412/

----------


## artzi

Etsin tällaista. Onks tietoo että jollain olisi? Repes lopulta ehkä turhan isoksi tehdystä reiästä. 

http://www.fillaritori.com/index.php...%A4-keh%C3%A4/

----------


## bomba

> Etsin tällaista. Onks tietoo että jollain olisi? Repes lopulta ehkä turhan isoksi tehdystä reiästä.



En osaa auttaa, mutta kiinnostaa tietää, minkäkokoiset reiät teit?

----------


## artzi

> En osaa auttaa, mutta kiinnostaa tietää, minkäkokoiset reiät teit?



Silloin joskus oli joku intervepissä mainostanut että x tuumaa (~35mm) menee vielä hyvin  :Sarkastinen:   Joten sellaiset tein. Etupää on edelleen ihan ok, mutta takavanteessa useita halkeamia reijästä reikään, pinnan kautta siis. Ehkä mää vaan olen niin takapainoinen...

Kehiä tuntuu löytyvän, kun saisi vielä yhden kotiin asti.

----------


## Pihvi

Sunnuntain iltalenkki starttaa poikkeuksellisesti jo klo 11.30 Piispanristin Biltemalta. Tarkoituksena ajaa noin 1,5h.

Lenkin jälkeen sinkula- ja fixi-kuskeilla mahdollisuus ajaa myös kisaa lähimaastossa:
http://www.yksivaihde.net/site/fooru...d=26142&page=7

----------


## TeKu

> Sunnuntain iltalenkki starttaa poikkeuksellisesti jo klo 11.30 Piispanristin Biltemalta. Tarkoituksena ajaa noin 1,5h.



No piru vieköön, kun nyt vasta avasin foorumin. Just samoihin aikoihin oltiin kaverin kanssa ihan samoilla nurkilla :/

----------


## Sinko

Torstailenkillä pientä hiipumista. Edellis viikolla oli 3 ja viime viikolla 1 lähtöpaikalla klo 18. Mahtaisko ylihuomenna olla enemmän porukkaa lähdössä kuin viime viikolla?

----------


## miku80

Ei ne porukkalenkit enään tähän vuodenaikaan mitään suuria vetonauloja ole, mutta täytyy koittaa ehtiä torstaina..

----------


## artzi

Joku vois varastaa ideaa Hyvinkäältä, siellä on ilmeisen hauskat meiningit... siellä mm. pohditaan että mitä sitten kun kuuluu "Vetäjä jäää"...

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...92#post2453492

To olis vapaata, saas nähdä meneekö mehut jo huomenna, vai ehtiskö tänäkin vuonna sen kerran to-lenkille. Vai olinkohan mää jo keväällä?

----------


## hai71

Moi! Aloittelijan tyhmä kysymys: missä on torstailenkin lähtöpaikka?

----------


## Suvanto

> Moi! Aloittelijan tyhmä kysymys: missä on torstailenkin lähtöpaikka?



http://www.mtbturku.net/

Sivun alalaidasta löytyvät tiedot parillisten ja parittomien viikkojen lähtöpaikoista.

----------


## Pihvi

Vettä lupailee illaksi, mutta voishan sitä käydä jotain hiekkapolkuja vähän ajamassa. Starttaillaan Kaarinan Honkkarilta klo 19.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Turkulaisten Global Fat Bike Day -retkelle osallistu 17 kuskia. Vettä tihutteli ja polut oli paikoin kuin ojia.

Kuvat tääällä:
https://plus.google.com/photos/10997...37025873525441

ja video:

----------


## petev

Minkäs lehden toimittaja muuten siellä Ruskon hiihtokeskuksessa oli ?

Ja ne pari kaveria, joiden kanssa piti vaihtaa yhteystietoja niin laittakaas YV:tä

Sent from my GT-P5110 using Tapatalk

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Minkäs lehden toimittaja muuten siellä Ruskon hiihtokeskuksessa oli ?



Hän oli Turun Tienoo lehden päätoimittaja Rauli Ala-Karvia.

----------


## Velli76

> Vettä lupailee illaksi, mutta voishan sitä käydä jotain hiekkapolkuja vähän ajamassa. Starttaillaan Kaarinan Honkkarilta klo 19.



Kiitokset lenkistä, läskit ajoivat vielä Lausteelle takaisin ja ajettiin "kurarännit" takaisin Honkkarille kun oli niin kiva keli.  :Cool:

----------


## artzi

Olisko kellään noihin puutuviin kohtiin mitään polkuja? Harjavalta-Pori välillä kylläkin jonninverran pikkuteitä, kunhan jostain nappasin maastopyöräilyksi merkatun reitin, en ole itse ajanut sieltä. Vielä. Se Säkylän kielletty polku olis kyllä tuohon aika hyvä...

----------


## Matti H

> Olisko kellään noihin puutuviin kohtiin mitään polkuja?



Muistaakseni Pyhän Henrikin tiekin kulkee pitkälti teitä pitkin tuossa Köyliönjärven ja Yläneen välillä.

----------


## petev

Yläneeltä Huovinrinteelle menee pieniä metsäteitä ja niitä yhdistäviä polkuja, mutta ei taida yhtenäistä polkua löytyä.

----------


## artzi

> Yläneeltä Huovinrinteelle menee pieniä metsäteitä ja niitä yhdistäviä polkuja, mutta ei taida yhtenäistä polkua löytyä.



Metsätiet käy hienosti noin pitkälle reitille. Olisko mitään tarkempaa dataa... jos Retkikartalla pikaisesti vaikka klikkailisit suunnilleen reitin --》gpx, jollei ole valmiina? Voisin käydä ajelemassa, mutta ihan sokkona ei viitsi alkaa jokaista metsätietä ajamaan.

----------


## petev

Arzi, Meinasin laitaa yksityisviestinä gpx-tiedoston, mutta sun boxi on täynnä. Laita mulle vaikka maili osoite niin lähetän pari vaihtoehtoa.

----------


## artzi

Kiitoksia. Laitin eemelin.

----------


## peruspertti

Torstailenkille lähtijöitä?

----------


## Pihvi

Sunnuntainiltalenkki starttaa Kaarinan Honkkarilta klo 19. Voisi käydä ajamassa hiekkatielenkin, kun metsässä taitaa olla kohtuu märkää.

----------


## Manninen

Nyt on ainakin polut olleet viimisen päälle kunnossa! Ensi viikko taitaa tosin olla niin kylmä että voi jäädä poluista nauttimiset vähiin. Ja sitten kun tulee lunta niin kaikki läskit liikkeelle että polut saadaan nopeasti ajokuntoon :Hymy:

----------


## artzi

Juuri äsken kauppareissulla näin ainakin 3 (kolme) lumihiutaletta! Huomenna onkin vapaata ja lähden tamppaamaan niitä heti aamusta   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Pihvi

Iltalenkki tänään Kuusiston metsissä ja startti klo 19 tuolta:
http://opaskartta.turku.fi/IMS/?laye...&title=startti

----------


## OlliR

Ilmoittauduin Syöte mtb tapahtumaan, http://www.syotemtb.fi. Kerran siellä käyneenä jäi polte, että pitää se kokea ainakin vielä toisen kerran. Autolla ajoa tulee pirusti, hiukan liikaakin, mutta on se matkan arvoinen reitti! Viimevuonna tapahtuma oli loppuunmyyty joten ei kannata jättää viimetinkaan. Allekirjoittaneen lisäksi kaksi pyörää ja kuskia mahtuu kyytiin. Tämä on alustava tieto, mutta saa ottaa jo yhteyttä jos kiinnostaa. Majoitusta ei ole vielä varattu, mutta löytyy sieltä vaihtoehtoja.

----------


## Pihvi

Läskilenkkiä Kaarinan Biltemalta klo 19. Polut voi olla sitten paikoin ummessa.

----------


## w-a

Nöösi täällä miettii, että pärjääköhän kaksysillä samoilla poluilla läskien kanssa, varsinkin jos on enemmän tahtoa kuin ehkä taitoa.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Pihvi

Todennäköisesti Vaarniemen polut on kapeat ja lumiset eli saattaa olla haastavaa ajoa.

----------


## Pihvi

Neljän läskin kanssa käytiin pari tuntia polkuja tamppaamassa Vaarniemessä. Läskilläkin oli paikoin haastetta pysyä polulla eli normipyörällä ei kannata vielä   mennä.

----------


## artzi

Pientä suojakeliä kaivataan.  

Läski harhaili aika pahasti kun tein muutaman lisäjäljen Vaarniemen suunnilla... taidan huomenna suosiolla laittaa puukot kenkìin ja lähteä Naantaliin vetten päälle.

----------


## Manninen

Älkää nyt läskit luovuttako! Polut priimakuntoon!!!

----------


## peruspertti

Lentokentän nurkalta kulkee nyt yksi ura kullaanvuoren laavulle ja vähän matkaa sieltä karevankiertoa. Siellä missä on muutkin kuin jänikset polkuja kulkeneet pääsee kohtuullisesti. Siellä, missä ei ole kukaan kulkenut on kyllä tuskasta läskilläkin.

----------


## petev

Kävin kaverin kanssa tuolla tänään ja ne tais olla sun jäljet, kun ajettiin altaalta sinne ruskon teollisuusalueen kulmille ja tultiin takas, aika hapokkaalta se reitti tuntui kullaanvuoren suuntaan ja jätettiin ajamatta.

Sent from my GT-P5110 using Tapatalk

----------


## artzi

> Älkää nyt läskit luovuttako! Polut priimakuntoon!!!



Luovuttaminen on turhaa   :Cool:   Ke/to olis vapaata eli ajopäiviä näillä näkymin, ja keli sellainen että alkaa polkua syntymään. Jos joku haluaa lähteä polkutalkoisiin tunkkailemaan niin voipi viestitellä.

----------


## peruspertti

Hyvinkin voisin liittyä letkaan. Ke n.klo 10 eteenpäin vapaa. To ihan mihin aikaan vaan

----------


## Vispe

Kullaanpolkua raivattu kahden läskin voimin haunisista koko lenkki takasin. Yhdet renkaanjäljet oli ennen. Polusta ajettavissa ~90%, suht hyvin on kävelijöitä ollut. Muulla kuin fatbikella en välttämättä lähtis yrittämään. Huomenna ja maanantaina taitaa olla talven vikat hyvät läskikelit toistaseksi.

----------


## artzi

Kurvailin ohi ajaessa Haunisten altaan ympäri, ja siitä lentokentälle päin pikkulenkin. Ihan on Läskipolkuja, tavallisella ei mitään asiaa ennenkuin jalankulkijat tallaa polun. Saas nähdä lähteekö lumet ennenkuin ehtii tallaamaan niitä ke/to   :Sarkastinen: 

*Peruspertti ja muut innokkaat, ke lenkille klo 11.00 Prisman tolpalta?* Jos koettaisi kurvailla Pääskyvuorella, järven ympäri tai jotain. Ei mitään havaintoa millaista siellä on... muita polkuja saa myös ehdottaa.

To sama aika (aikaisempikin käy) jostain?

----------


## artzi

Vyyryläisenmäen polut on aina hyvässä kunnossa... ajattelin aamulla. Tunkkailla sai sielläkin kun on kumman vähän ollut kävelijöitä. Joku muu läski oli ajellut puolimatkaan ja takaisin. Taas mulle huudeltiin ja kuviakin otettiin...   :Hymy: 

Olisiko kellään lumikenkiä lainaks...

----------


## Pihvi

Seiskalta iltalenkkiä Kaarinan Honkkarilta. Nastat on paree olla alla, kun kaikki polut täysin jäässä.

----------


## TeKu

Koitan raahautua pitkästä aikaa paikalle.

----------


## kimi

Onko torstaisin ollut porukkaa yhteislenkeillä viime aikoina? Entäs huomenna, onko porukkaa tulossa?

----------


## artzi

Tänään oli täydellinen ajokeli, eikä vain Läskille. Pitoa löytyi aika hyvin, ja Wanhaan hyvään aikaan (Ennen Läskiä) tuolla mentäisiin varmasti jo pää punaisena tavallisella maasturilla. Suosituimmat polut on ihan hyviä metsässä, kun lumet on enimmäkseen puissa. Aukealla kalliollla on sitten vähän Läskimpi keli. jossain jopa liukkarijää lumen alla.

----------


## hullukoira

Joo, ihan huippukunnossa oli polut. Tunnin verran seurailin Lausteella vuoronperään ISP kaksikon ja läskin jälkiä, joista ensimmäisillä oli mielenkiintoisia reittivalintoja. Liukkarijää jäi vielä löytämättä, vaikka oli kesärenkaat alla.

----------


## kimi

Polut olivat kyllä hyvässä kunnossa, mutta täytyy myöntää että me (sama ISP kaksikko?) hukkasimme yhtä polkua Laustella ja sen jälkeen tuli pientä metsäseikkailua :-) Hyvin sekin meni. Reilu pari tuntia tuli, Pääskyvuori, Littoistenjärvi, Lauste jne.

----------


## hullukoira

Tarviiko ketään Cuben korvaketta, ei maksa mitään? Sopii ainakin 2009 Acid runkoon.

----------


## hullukoira



----------


## Munamankeli

Matista ja pyöräilystä hyvä juttu Tusarissa. Joo, on tietty ollut jo Facebookissa, mutta kun minä en pyöräile siellä(kään).
http://hyvinvointi.ts.fi/liikunta/li...ikuttaa-muita/

----------


## peruspertti

Pomponrahkalla kulkijoille tiedoksi

----------


## Viltro

Hyvää iltaa, mites on pärjääkö täysi Nöösi porukka lenkkien mukana vai tuleeko noutaja? Läskiä ei ole kuin kuski mutta tuollaisen jäykkäperä 29er Radonin hinnat alkaen mallin tilasin Saksanmaalta kera nastarenkaiden... Itse olen tosin ulkopaikkakuntalainen mutta se kauniimpi osapuoli majailee Kaarinassa. Olisi mielenkiintoista nähdä vähän lenkki maastoja sielläkin päin.. Vai onko polut niin ummessa lumesta että ilman leveää kummia on turha edes miettiä?

----------


## noonas

> Hyvää iltaa, mites on pärjääkö täysi Nöösi porukka lenkkien mukana vai tuleeko noutaja? Läskiä ei ole kuin kuski mutta tuollaisen jäykkäperä 29er Radonin hinnat alkaen mallin tilasin Saksanmaalta kera nastarenkaiden... Itse olen tosin ulkopaikkakuntalainen mutta se kauniimpi osapuoli majailee Kaarinassa. Olisi mielenkiintoista nähdä vähän lenkki maastoja sielläkin päin.. Vai onko polut niin ummessa lumesta että ilman leveää kummia on turha edes miettiä?



En valitettavasti osaa kommenoida kuin viimeiseen kysymykseesi, sillä vielä ei ole ryhmälenkeistä kokemusta. Kävin eilen ajamassa lenkin Pääskyvuoren, Varissuon ja Lausteen poluilla. Polut oli kyllä ainakin näillä suunnilla todella hyvät ja matkaa pystyi helposti taittamaan 29er:llä ilman nastarenkaita. Tähän on varmasti auttanut viime aikojen nollan molemmin puolin sahaava sää, jolloin päivällä polkujen pinta hieman pehmenee sekä tiivistyy ja yöllä taas kovettuu. Löysin eilen itselleni ihan uusia reittejä kun lähdin seuraamaan vahvoja, tiiviksi tamppautuneita rengasuria. Tällainen ei lumettomana aikana aivan yhtä helposti onnistu.

----------


## stumpe

> Hyvää iltaa, mites on pärjääkö täysi Nöösi porukka lenkkien mukana vai tuleeko noutaja? Läskiä ei ole kuin kuski mutta tuollaisen jäykkäperä 29er Radonin hinnat alkaen mallin tilasin Saksanmaalta kera nastarenkaiden... Itse olen tosin ulkopaikkakuntalainen mutta se kauniimpi osapuoli majailee Kaarinassa. Olisi mielenkiintoista nähdä vähän lenkki maastoja sielläkin päin.. Vai onko polut niin ummessa lumesta että ilman leveää kummia on turha edes miettiä?



Kaksysillä pärjää hienosti. Jos viikonloppuisin haluat rentoa lenkkiseuraa minä ja jäsen noonas voidaan näyttää polkuja : )

----------


## Viltro

> Kaksysillä pärjää hienosti. Jos viikonloppuisin haluat rentoa lenkkiseuraa minä ja jäsen noonas voidaan näyttää polkuja : )



Kiitos tästä, ehkä selviän siis hengissä  :Hymy:  Fillari on itse asiassa vielä matkalla kohti Suomea mutta meno haluat on niin suuret niin oli pakko tulla kyselemään tyhmiä heti! Ilmoitellaan uudestaan kun äijä ja fillari eksyy Turun suuntaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Shamus

laitetaas tännekin, kun facestakin löytyy...

----------


## artzi

Pullan perässä pitää sinnekin tulla. Kortit jää kotiin...  :Hymy:

----------


## peruspertti

Skanssiin ylisuuren urheilukaupan naapuriin on avattu Suomen polkupyörätukun liike. Siellä oli sekalainen valikoima pyöräilykenkiä 10 € pari. Kokoja 38-42 näytti olevan jäljellä. Itselle jäi käteen Nalini Mako pari. Niitä taisi jäädä isompiakin jäljelle.

----------


## e150330

Poika kyseli, josko torstailenkit alkaisivat, kun meikäläisen vauhti ja taidot ei kuulemma riitä...

----------


## artzi

Muistiin pantavaksi mettässä möyrijöille, puuhastelin tarinaa Kuhiksen reittien ihanuudesta. Valitusoikeutta ei ole, mutta asiavirheistä saapi huomauttaa. 

http://mtbfin.eu/r2/kuhankuonon-retkeilyreitisto/

----------


## opheinonen

Kiitokset artzille hyvästä linkistä. Tuli kerralla paljon mielenkiintoisia kohteita, ainakin itselleni.

----------


## Pihvi

Ajetaas taas. Eli sunnuntain iltalenkki starttaa Kaarinan Honkkarilta poikkeuksellisen aikaisin eli klo 18 niin ei tarvii valojen kanssa säätää. Pari tuntia rauhallista ajoa.

----------


## Sinko

Moi, 

Onko torstai konsepti vielä olemassa? Viime kesänä oli hyvin porukkaa, mutta syksyä kohti into porukalla lopahti. Kävin siihen asti, kunnes olin yksin lenkillä. Mulla sen verran siirtymää noille lähtöpaikoille, ettei sinne viitsi siirtyä yksin pyöräilyä varten.

----------


## miku80

Kyllä luulis et porukka alkaa taas kevään tullen aktivoitumaan torstailenkeille ja varsinkin kun nyt alkaa luonnonvalo jo riittämään..

Ilmatieteenlaitoskin toistaiseksi lupailee torstaille välipäivää sateilta..

----------


## artzi

Minä lähden SU 17.4 klo 10 venesatamasta kiertelemään Naantalin ja Raision polkuja. Ajelen ensin lenkin lähtöpaikkaan palaten n. 30+ km, jatkoksi vielä Turkuun ja takaisin erilaisia polkuja kurvaillen n. 20+ km. Kesällä tähän lenkkiin on helppo yhdistää virkistävä juoma kuumalla terassilla. Saa tulla mukaan. 

Jos kukaan ei ilmoittaudu, saatan tehdä jotain ihan muuta, eli tällä kertaa ei kannata ilmestyä sokkona paikalle. 

---

Jos joku mukaan tuleva käyttää Oruxmaps-ohjelmaa kännyssä, voitaisiin kokeilla sen käyttöä APUNA (huutelu on silti sallittua ja toivottavaa) jonon hallinnassa (siinä on toiminto jolla näkee muiden ohjelmaan kirjautuneiden reitin/paikan kartalla). Myös live-reitin voin laittaa nettiin nähtäville, jos joku EVVK jää sohvalle makaamaan. 

Oruxmaps monista vastaavista siksi että se on hyvä, ja vie äärimmäisen tarkkojen tieteellisten tutkimusten(i) perusteella "vastaaviin" verrattuna vähiten virtaa, Endomondo on pahin juoppo...

----------


## Viltro

Hei, olisiko mahdollisesti tällä viikolla Torstai lenkki voimassa? Nöösi läski kapea renkaisella olisi opastusta vailla... Parempi puolisko kun asuu Kaarinassa (Piispanristin Prismaa lähellä) niin nyt otin fillarin mukaan kun kävelemässä ollaan käyty lähi tienoilla ja aika hienoja polkuja näyttäisi mettää menevän. Myöskin  lauantai aamu sopii mainiosti jos aika taulut ei täsmää viikolla : )

----------


## artzi

> Minä lähden SU 17.4 klo 10 venesatamasta kiertelemään Naantalin ja Raision polkuja. Ajelen ensin lenkin lähtöpaikkaan palaten n. 30+ km, jatkoksi vielä Turkuun ja takaisin erilaisia polkuja kurvaillen n. 20+ km. Kesällä tähän lenkkiin on helppo yhdistää virkistävä juoma kuumalla terassilla. Saa tulla mukaan. 
> 
> Jos kukaan ei ilmoittaudu, saatan tehdä jotain ihan muuta, eli tällä kert....



Muutama sata lukijaa muttei kiinnostuneita, joten peruutetaan tämä retki. Teen sittenkin jonkun järkevämmän pitkän keikan harvinaisella vkl vapaalla. 

Kiva homma, nyt täältä ei pysty edes poistamaan omia viestejä, muokkauksesta puhumattakaan? Haloo?

----------


## Juha Jokila

arzin lenkki menee päällekkäin vuotuisen ammuskelutapahtuman kanssa. Ei pysty osallistumaan

----------


## kimi

> Hei, olisiko mahdollisesti tällä viikolla Torstai  lenkki voimassa? Nöösi läski kapea renkaisella olisi opastusta vailla...  Parempi puolisko kun asuu Kaarinassa (Piispanristin Prismaa lähellä)  niin nyt otin fillarin mukaan kun kävelemässä ollaan käyty lähi  tienoilla ja aika hienoja polkuja näyttäisi mettää menevän. Myöskin   lauantai aamu sopii mainiosti jos aika taulut ei täsmää viikolla :  )



Ainakin muutama näyttää olevan tulossa torstailenkille Impivaarasta tänään (Face-ryhmäkeskustelun perusteella).

----------


## Mait

Omalla kohdalla vuoden eka torstailenkki jäi vähän lyhyeksi kun Kullaavuoren juurella napsahti vaihtajankorvake poikki. Matka jatkui sitten autokyydillä. 
Mukavasti oli kyllä porukkaa paikalla, 12 taisi olla omien laskujen mukaan.

----------


## Rocca

12 henkeä mukana. Mukavan lepponen lenkki ilta-auringossa. Kyllä se kesä sieltä sit tulee.

----------


## sebastian

Varastettu 20.04 Turun Martista mattamusta Surly Krampus Ops 29+ (L koko)

Tuntomerkit: Oranssit polkimet
Runkonumero: M14013198

Ei pitäisi kovin montaa samanlaista Turun seuduilla liikkua, joten jos satut näkemään niin löytöpalkkio tiedossa

Yhteystiedot: noll nel nel 9877061

----------


## Matti H

Jo perinteeksi muodostunut keväinen Turun Kierto ajetaan tänä vuonna lauantaina 14.5. (pieni varaus).

Resepti entisen kaltainen, kelistä riippumatta lähdetään liikkeelle kello 0800 Kaarinan Hongkongilta ja ajetaan jotakuinkin kellon ympäri enemmän tai vähemmän suunniteltuja polkuja. Jossain kohtaa, kun porukka alkaa sopivasti tummumaan pidetään ruokatauko, jolla on perinteisesti nautittu epämääräisen rasvaista ruokaa ja kaljaa. Eväitä tietty kannattaa muutenkin pakata mukaan, että tauoilla ei tunnu olo ulkopuoliselta.

Ajelulla edetään tasaisen tappavaa retkivauhtia, vauhtihirmuille on tarjolla pettymys mutta yleensä iltapäivän tunneilla voimat alkavat olla ulosmitattuja yhdellä sun toisella.

Reitistä sen verran, että tällä kertaa mennään muutaman vuoden tauon jälkeen vastapäivään. En ole ajellut kovinkaan paljoa lähiaikoina, joten poluilla tapahtuneet muutokset saattavat hyvinkin johtaa tunkkaamisen, tuon maastopyöräilyn jaloimman muodon harrastamiseen. Muutenkin polkuvalinnat ovat yleensä hyviä vain vahingossa.

Disclaimeri: Turun Kierto on leppoisa ja avaramielinen porukkalenkki, josta olen vastuussa ainoastaan koollekutsujana. Solmuun menneestä vaihtajasta, koiranpaskaa täynnä olevasta kypärästä tai synkistyneestä maailmankuvasta jokainen vastaa itse.

Mutta joo, on sitä huonompiakin tapoja viettää sateinen ja kolea kevätpäivä, kun hajota epäpätevästi vedetyllä porukkalenkillä poluttomissa pajukoissa. 

Eli tervetuloa!

----------


## noonas

> Jo perinteeksi muodostunut keväinen Turun Kierto ajetaan tänä vuonna lauantaina 14.5. (pieni varaus).
> 
> Resepti entisen kaltainen, kelistä riippumatta lähdetään liikkeelle kello 0800 Kaarinan Hongkongilta ja ajetaan jotakuinkin kellon ympäri enemmän tai vähemmän suunniteltuja polkuja. Jossain kohtaa, kun porukka alkaa sopivasti tummumaan pidetään ruokatauko, jolla on perinteisesti nautittu epämääräisen rasvaista ruokaa ja kaljaa. Eväitä tietty kannattaa muutenkin pakata mukaan, että tauoilla ei tunnu olo ulkopuoliselta.
> 
> Ajelulla edetään tasaisen tappavaa retkivauhtia, vauhtihirmuille on tarjolla pettymys mutta yleensä iltapäivän tunneilla voimat alkavat olla ulosmitattuja yhdellä sun toisella.
> 
> Reitistä sen verran, että tällä kertaa mennään muutaman vuoden tauon jälkeen vastapäivään. En ole ajellut kovinkaan paljoa lähiaikoina, joten poluilla tapahtuneet muutokset saattavat hyvinkin johtaa tunkkaamisen, tuon maastopyöräilyn jaloimman muodon harrastamiseen. Muutenkin polkuvalinnat ovat yleensä hyviä vain vahingossa.
> 
> Disclaimeri: Turun Kierto on leppoisa ja avaramielinen porukkalenkki, josta olen vastuussa ainoastaan koollekutsujana. Solmuun menneestä vaihtajasta, koiranpaskaa täynnä olevasta kypärästä tai synkistyneestä maailmankuvasta jokainen vastaa itse.
> ...



Katselin n. vuosi sitten teidän viimevuotisen retkivideon ja jo tuolloin tuli sellainen fiilis, että tuo voisi olla kiva kokemus. Josko sille ilkeäisi tänä vuonna osallistua.

Reitti on varmaankin vuosien saatossa melkolailla vakiintunut, joten varmaan vetäjällä (miksei muillakin osallistujilla) on jonkinlainen suuntaa antava käsitys matkan pituudesta. Olisi myös kiva kuulla, että minkälaisen taitotason ja kunnon reitti vaatii. Olisiko mahdollisesti ensi kertaa osallistuvalle antaa muita ohjeita ja vinkkejä, joiden avulla kierroksesta selviäisi kunnialla?

----------


## peruspertti

Tässä viimevuotisen reissun jälki
http://www.sports-tracker.com/workou...b0f37d8eb0bb9d

----------


## Juha Jokila

Yleensä Turun kierron on ehtinyt/jaksanut ajaa kokonaan 2-4 kuskia parista kymmenestä lähtijästä. Osa on tullut mukaankin vasta päivän aikana tsemppaamaan hulluja. Viime vuonna taisi olla ensimmäinen vuosi, kun vähän isompi porukka ajoi loppuuna asti. 

Pitkien päivien ajotekniikka on taloudellinen ajotapa, jossa pyörän repimiseen tai tasapainoiluun ei haaskata voimia. Laahavia jarruja tai muitakaan tekniikkamurheita ei saisi paljoa tulla. Vaatetus ei saa hiertää tai hiostaa ja sateella perse pitää suojata kuralta. Sopivan tasainen juominen on tärkeää ja kropan pitkää kestää syömistä rasituksen aikana. Itse pyrin jaksottamaan syömisen vähintään 2 tunnin väleillä ja sitten syön oikeaa ruokaa vähän reilummin. Hämmästyttävän moni mutustelee jotain moskaa joka tauolla, ei toimi minulla, enkä ymmärrä edes teoriaa miten kourallinen pähkinöitä vartin välein nautittuna voi muuttua energiaksi. 

Turun kierto on yksi tämän seudun parhaita, ellei paras ajotapahtuma. Ehdottomasti kannattaa osallistua nyt vielä, kun porukka ei ole liian suuri ja pystytään etenemään riittävää vauhtia, että koko Turku ehditään kiertää päivässä.

----------


## opheinonen

> Hämmästyttävän moni mutustelee jotain moskaa joka tauolla, ei toimi minulla, enkä ymmärrä edes teoriaa miten kourallinen pähkinöitä vartin välein nautittuna voi muuttua energiaksi.



Pähkinöiden kalorimäärä (100g ja 500-700kcal) voi olla yksi syy pähkinöiden syömiseen. Ja jos niitä syö tasaiseen tahtiin, niin kait ne myös antavat enegiaa tasaiseen tahtiin? Mikä sitten oln paras vaihtoehto, pasta ja hieman lihaa joukossa? Onko kokemuksia, suosituksia? Itse otan mukaan  pieniä rusinapurkkeja & banskuja, jos teen muutaman 10km reissuja.

----------


## Juha Jokila

^ Pähkinän energia on 70 % rasvaa ja kehon käytettävissä ehkä seuraavalla viikolla. Toiseksi ihmisen ruuansulatus on panos prosessi, jossa syöty ruoka hajoaa imeytymiskelpoiseen muotoon vähän jo suussa, pääosin mahalaukussa ja imeytyy suolistossa. Jos syö koko ajan, niin mahalaukku täyttyy eri vaiheisiin sulanneilla ruoka-aineilla ja eteen päin suolistoon lähtee väkisin keskeneräisesti käsiteltyä ruokaa.

----------


## opheinonen

> ^ Pähkinän energia on 70 % rasvaa ja kehon käytettävissä ehkä seuraavalla viikolla. Toiseksi ihmisen ruuansulatus on panos prosessi, jossa syöty ruoka hajoaa imeytymiskelpoiseen muotoon vähän jo suussa, pääosin mahalaukussa ja imeytyy suolistossa. Jos syö koko ajan, niin mahalaukku täyttyy eri vaiheisiin sulanneilla ruoka-aineilla ja eteen päin suolistoon lähtee väkisin keskeneräisesti käsiteltyä ruokaa.



Netin mukaan kuivatuista hedelmistä ja pähkinöistä saa nopeasti energiaa. (En ole ravintotieteilijä, eikä netti ole aina oikeassa).

----------


## Juha Jokila

Hedelmistä varmasti saakin nopeampaa energiaa. No, kukin saa itse kokeilla millä parhaiten kulkee. Ajattelin vain antaa ideoita niille, jotka ei ihan vielä ole kahtakymmentä vuotta ehtieneet kokeilemaan eri juttuja. Toinen on, että mitään uutta ei kannata kokeilla jossain tärkeässä ja pitkässä tapahtumassa. Onko Turun kierto sitten sellainen, ihan sama.

----------


## JanneR

> ^ Pähkinän energia on 70 % rasvaa ja kehon käytettävissä ehkä seuraavalla viikolla. Toiseksi ihmisen ruuansulatus on panos prosessi, jossa syöty ruoka hajoaa imeytymiskelpoiseen muotoon vähän jo suussa, pääosin mahalaukussa ja imeytyy suolistossa. Jos syö koko ajan, niin mahalaukku täyttyy eri vaiheisiin sulanneilla ruoka-aineilla ja eteen päin suolistoon lähtee väkisin keskeneräisesti käsiteltyä ruokaa.



Niin kun yleensä, niin ei asia oo näin mustavalkoinen. Mitä kannattaa syödä, milloin ja miten on usean muuttujan summa, mistä kannattaa ehkä mainita henkilökohtaiset taipumukset & ominaisuudet ja suorituksen kesto & intensiteetti.

Matalan intensiteetin suorituksessa keho käyttää jopa paremmin rasvaa energiantuotantoon, kuin hiilihydraattea. Ne energiat ovat todellakin lähes heti käytettävissä, eivätkä viikon päästä. Lisää voi lukea vaikka tuosta, tuosta, tuosta tai tuosta.

Mitä, milloin ja miten paljon riippuu sitten ihan tasan omista mieltymyksistä ja tottumuksista, eikä ole mitään yhtä oikeaa tapaa. Jos tykkää syödä 2h välein enemmän, niin kiva homma. Jos joku syö vartin välein pähkinöitä, niin selvä juttu. Pääasia on, että se homma toimii ja saa tarpeeksi energiaa omaan tarpeeseensa. Jos ei nyt hirveänä halua hifistellä ja intensiteetti on matala, mutta matka pitkä, niin minusta kannattaa syödä jotain mitä tykkää syödä. Jokainen joka on vetänyt 10h energiageelejä tietää, että ne rupeavat maistumaan aika uskomattaman paskalta yllättävän pian. Jos taas on hiukan kovempitehoinen reissu, niin sitten pitäisi saada testattua mikä maistuu siedettävältä ja pysyy sisällä.

En myöskään tiedä mitä kuuluu määritelmiin "oikea ruoka" ja "jotain moskaa", mutta todellisuudessa käytönnöllisyys ja helppous ovat usein syömistä ohjaavia tekijöitä. Jos taas haluaa tuntea ylemmyyttä omista syömisistään ja niistä kertomisesta, niin se nyt vaan on surullista.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Ei tässä mitään mustavalkoisia ylemmyydentuntoja viljellä, enkä tiedä teidän geelimaratoneista. Siitä vaan kokeilemaan nettiviisauksia ja ihan mielelläni luen teidän omakohtaisista kokemuksista.

----------


## Matti H

Kiitos JJ kehuista. Tapahtuma on ollut kyllä onnistunut joka kerta, kiitos kuuluu siitä kaikille, jotka ovat mukana ajaneet. Hyvällä porukalla on hieno retkeillä.

Jokainen pitää itseään toimintakykyisenä pitkillä reissuilla parhaaksi näkemällään tavalla. Omakohtaisella kokemuksella on tietty tässä iso rooli. Mä näen, että ravinto ei ole pelkkää energiaa, se on myös hyvää mieltä, joka on hiton tärkeä asia kun matka on pitkä ja evakuoivaa mönkijää ei saa soitettua viemään lämpimään juomaan villasukat jalassa minttukaakaota.

Turun Kierron kaltainen urbaani vaellus, jolta skrätsääminen on kivutonta on erinomaisen hyvä paikka reenailla itsensä liikkeessä huoltamista. Samoilla opeilla pärjää pitkälle vaikka Lapin tuntureillakin.

----------


## opheinonen

Saatiinpa tännekin hieman aktiviteettia. Ruokailu on kuitenkin hyvin tärkeä asia, eikä kaikilla ole tietämystä hyvistä/sopimattomista ruuista. Itse olen kerran 50 km lenkillä poikennut loppumatkalla Ruskolla pullapuotiin. Kahvi ja possumunkki oli, minulle,  väärä valinta.

----------


## noonas

Kiitoksia kaikille, vaikka lopussa osa kommenteista meni vähän ohi kysymäni aiheen. Eipä sillä, tankkaaminen on olennainen osa noinkin pitkää reissua. Täytyy vakavasti harkita mukaan lähtemistä. Ja kuten viesteistä tuli ilmi, niin kyllähän sitä voi leikin jättää kesken, jos oikein pahalta tuntuu.

----------


## Hääppönen

Tuolle kiertoajelulle kannattaa treenata seuraavasti: jos ei jaloissa pyöri ajokoiraa, lainaa joltakin tutulta. Kiinnitä ajokoira pyörän ohjaustankoon kolmen metrin köydellä. Sitten metsään ja pyrit pitämään köyden niin, että se riippuu hieman. Eli koira ei vedä sinua. Meni koira sitten mistä tahansa. Tällä treenillä selviät Turun kiertoajelusta.  :Cool:

----------


## opheinonen

> Ja kuten viesteistä tuli ilmi, niin kyllähän sitä voi leikin jättää kesken, jos oikein pahalta tuntuu.



Minusta kysymys ei ole leikistä ja sen kesken jättämisetä. Minusta kyse on hienosta lajista, jossa jokainen polkee sen matkan minkä haluaa. Eikä kukaan kritisoi päätöstäsi. Itse en edes kuvittele olevani koko matkaa mukana.

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Juuri näin, porukkalenkillä on aivan normaalia ajaa sen matkaa mitä jaksaa ja huvittaa. Kilpailut on sitten erikseen, niissä suorituksia hylätään, arvostellaan tai joudutaan keskeyttämään.

----------


## Pihvi

Sunnuntain iltalenkkiä Kuusistossa klo 19 alkaen. Startti Kuusiston sillan jälkeisen mäen päältä.

----------


## Pave

'Kiitos, että ilmoitit joukkueenne Kilometrikisaan!
 Rekisteröimäsi joukkueen tiedot ovat alla.
 --------------------------------------------------
 Kisa: Kilometrikisa 2016
 Joukkueen nimi: MTB-Turku
 Osallistumiskoodi: MTBTurkuKMK2016
 --------------------------------------------------'
www.kilometrikisa.fi


 Nonni, ei kun liittymään joukkueeseen ja kirjailemaan kilometrejä...

----------


## Vertti83

Työreissu toi jälleen Turkuun ja otin pyörän mukaan, mahtaako täällä olla polut hyvässäkin tikissä? Ja onko jotakin kuumaa vinkkiä mistä suuntaa kannattaa polkuja lähteä metsästämään, onko jossakin pohja kuivempaa kuin toisaalla tms..?

----------


## miku80

Ainakin luolavuori-uittamo-katariina suunnassa oli polut hyvässä kunnossa kun äsken kävin rullailemassa..

----------


## Lehisj

Littoisten ja Vyyryläisenmäen suunnalla oli aika paljon mutaisia/märkiä paikkoja eilen illalla, kun kävin siellä kurvailemassa.

----------


## Pihvi

Sunnuntain iltalenkki starttaa Kaarinan Biltemalta klo 19.

----------


## Lehisj

Onko yhteislenkkitraditio kuollut ja kuopattu vai muistanko vain jotain väärin? Eilen olimme Pian kanssa Prisman tolpalla noin klo 17.55 ja kauniista säästä sekä kuivista poluista huolimatta saimme kurvata kahdestaan "yhteislenkille" vähän kuuden jälkeen. Tuntui hieman oudolta, kun aikaisempina vuosina toukokuun yhteslenkeille on väkeä riittänyt melko mukavasti...

----------


## stumpe

> Onko yhteislenkkitraditio kuollut ja kuopattu vai muistanko vain jotain väärin? Eilen olimme Pian kanssa Prisman tolpalla noin klo 17.55 ja kauniista säästä sekä kuivista poluista huolimatta saimme kurvata kahdestaan "yhteislenkille" vähän kuuden jälkeen. Tuntui hieman oudolta, kun aikaisempina vuosina toukokuun yhteslenkeille on väkeä riittänyt melko mukavasti...



Impparissa olis ollu porukkaa.  :Sarkastinen:  Pariton viikko..

----------


## Lehisj

No niinpäs olikin. Muttei mun kalenterin mukaan. Mulla on siis työpöydällä meidän Kiinan tytäryhtiön väsäämä pöytäkalenteri, joka on näköjään tehty kiinalaiseen tapaan. Siinä sunnuntai on viikon ensimmäinen päivä. Myös viikkojen numerointi näyttää olevan juuri toisinpäin kuin meillä normisti. Se väittää komeasti, että nyt on viikko 20 eli parillinen. No ilmankos meidän pari oli sitten väärässä paikassa oikeaan aikaan....

----------


## Matti H

> Jo perinteeksi muodostunut keväinen Turun Kierto ajetaan tänä vuonna lauantaina 14.5.



Kierto suoritettiin taas kerran menestyksekkäästi. Viime vuosista poiketen ajo oli itäpainotteisempi letkan käydessä entisessä Piikkiössä. Kymmenisen polkijaa ajoi koko matkan kelistä huolimatta, tai jopa sen takia. 

Kiitos kaikille paikalle saapuneille. Perinne jatkuu ja ensi vuonna ajetaan taas!

p.s. viime aikoina menetetyistä poluista huolimatta on hieno huomata, että ajettavaa on edelleen aivan vitusti. Vetäjäkin oppi taas uutta.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Pihvi

Huomenna kisataan Mynämäellä:
http://pyora68.net/aluekalenteri/Kalenteri2016.html

Ei maksa mitään. Eikä tarvitse kuulua mihinkään seuraan. Yleinen ajaa noin 45min ja muut vähän vähemmän.

----------


## Amatööri67

Terve kaikille.
Minulla on nyt vakava ongelma.
Sain töitä kaarinasta ja punkkaan liedossa viikot,niin mistä päin löytyy maastoo missä ajella pikkaisen? 
Olen tälläinen ujo yksinäinen ratsastaja, joka liikkuu yksikseen. Jahka vaan tietäis missä :Leveä hymy:

----------


## artzi

> Terve kaikille.
> Minulla on nyt vakava ongelma.
> Sain töitä kaarinasta ja punkkaan liedossa viikot,niin mistä päin löytyy maastoo missä ajella pikkaisen? 
> Olen tälläinen ujo yksinäinen ratsastaja, joka liikkuu yksikseen. Jahka vaan tietäis missä



Katso vaikkapa ensiavuksi jalki.fi, siellä on joitakin Liedonkin ympäristössä. Ruksaa vasemmalta vain mtb.

----------


## Lehisj

Liedosta löytyy myös yksi Suomen harvoista maastoon merkityistä XCO-radoista: http://www.lieto.fi/fi-FI/Kulttuuri_...topyorailyrata

Kannattaa tsekata!

----------


## OlliR

Kiitos Eetulle eilisen yhteislenkin vedosta! Lähtö oli Itäharjun prismalta ja meitä lähti matkaan kaikkiaan 11kpl ja pari tuntia ajettiin. Letkaan tuli mukaan kesken matkan eräs partatyyppi. Kierrettiin peruspolkuja, märkää oli kuoppien pohjilla, muuten ok. Letka eteni mukavassa kelissä sopivaa tahtia. Juomapiste hartsportilla ja liikenteenohjauksella oli järjestetty Järvelän tielle.  :Hymy:  Laitetaan nyt tämä viesti muiden iloksi, kun oli lähtöpaikalla puhetta, että harmittavaisen hiljaiseksi on ketju mennyt.

----------


## artzi

Perinteiset höpinät tekniikkavinkkeineen on näemmä tallella yhteislenkillä, vaikka täällä tai naamakirjassa näistä ei paljoa keskustella. Ei ennen eikä jälkeen, niinkuin joskus vanhaan hyvään aikaan. Noilla lenkeillä käyminen olisi vähemmän ajaneille kyllä aivan ehdottoman tärkeää, siellä kun oppii aivan huomaamatta uusia asioita. Ihan hyödyllistä vaikka ei harrastaisikaan tätä kilpailut mielessä, vaan vain hauskana harrastuksena, tahi retkelymuotona niinkuin minä. 

Porukassa voi ajella ihan toisella meiningillä kuin yksin, kun ei tarvitse/voi miettiä minne seuravassa risteyksessä kurvailisi. Ja on se aina kiva nähdä mistä kaikista paikoista sitä jotkut pyörällä pääsee    :Cool:  Hullunmiehen polulla tosin ajellaan se mäki nykyää ihan väärältä puolelta puuta, liian helppoa... 

Kannattaa vain rohkaista mielensä ja ilmestyä paikalle.

----------


## viltsi

Moikka! Löytyiskö täältä ihan individuaalia ajoseuraa tai pienempää ryhmää?
Jostain syystä noi porukkalenkit ei oikeen innosta ajatuksena mutta toisaalta yksinkään moti ei taho riittää ulos lähtemiseen.

Kuntotasoltani olen melko aloittelija ja pyöräni on jäykkäperä-MTB. Sellaista ajallisesti pitkää, retkeilytyyppistä hyvin vapaamuotoista ajelua kiinnostais eniten tehdä. Ympäristöä en tunne kauheasti ja olis kiva jos joku osais näyttää hyviä reittejä, mutta oon kyllä valmis lähtemää seikkailemaan(harhailemaan)kin.

Ajeluun löytyisi näillä näkymin aikaa melkein milloin vaan kunhan asiasta sovitaan jonkin verran etukäteen

----------


## artzi

Onko kellään tarvetta testeissä hyviksi todetuille vedenpuhdistuspillereille? On vaan niin tyhmää että niitä saa vain 100 paketeissa, ja käyttöaika on 5 vuotta. Sen lisäksi kaupan uusin paketti oli jo valmiiksi vuoden vanha, ja kilohinta vähän yli 900 €. Eli paaaaljon jää taas käyttämättä, jollei joku tarvitse. 

Laatikossa on siis neljä 25 kpl levyä, ja niistä 3 x 25 pilleriä voin luovuttaa tarvitseville. Saa maksaakin 5/levy jos ei ole persaukinen opiskelija tai jotain    :Sarkastinen:  

https://varuste.net/Katadyn+Micropur...letit?_tu=1965

----------


## Pihvi

Sunnuntain iltalenkki starttaa Kuusiston mäen päältä klo 19.00. 1,5h ajoa niin kerkeää jäkismatsiakin sen jälkeen vielä seuraamaan.

eli tuolta:
http://opaskartta.turku.fi/IMS/?laye...&title=Startti

----------


## Sand

> Liedosta löytyy myös yksi Suomen harvoista maastoon merkityistä XCO-radoista: http://www.lieto.fi/fi-FI/Kulttuuri_...topyorailyrata
> 
> Kannattaa tsekata!



Kiitos vinkistä! Kävin tänään ajelemassa siellä fatbikella, hauska ja haastava rata on. Suosittelen.
Keltaista reittiä tuli ajettua toistaiseksi, täytyy alkaa käymään useammin radalla ja kokeilla myös punaista reittiä.

----------


## Pihvi

Sunnuntain iltalenkki starttaa Kaarinan Hong Kongilta klo 19.

----------


## Pihvi

Seitsemän kuskia oli letkassa.
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1189875986

----------


## peruspertti

Onko Tahkolle lähtijöitä?

----------


## Illi

Amatööri isolla A:lla voisi tulla torstaina kimppalenkille. Elämäni ensimmäinen kunnolla maastoon soveltuva pyörä (läski) saapui pari päivää sitten, eli pahimmat paikat allekirjoittanut tulee ihan suosiolla jalkaisin, jos tämä sallitaan :-)

----------


## Hidastelija2

Mistä ja milloin lenkki lähtee? Toinenkin aloittelija olis kiinnostunut.

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Illi

> Mistä ja milloin lenkki lähtee? Toinenkin aloittelija olis kiinnostunut.



Eikös tänään ole pariton viikko, jolloin lähtö olisi Impivaaran palloiluhallin edestä klo 18.00 :-)

----------


## Illi

Kiitokset vielä Mikalle vetovastuusta ja kaikille muille mukavasta seurasta. Vaikka tälläinen aivan ensikertalainen joutuikin ihan suosiolla hidastelemaan monessa kohtaa, kun taidot ei vaan riitä, niin oli silti todella hieno kierros!

T: aloitteleva sähkömies :-)

----------


## Sinko

> Onko Tahkolle lähtijöitä?



On tahkolle lähtijöitä. Foorumilla on ollut aika hiljaista tahkon suhteen. Mulla tosin pieniä mutkia matkassa. Fillari tuhoutui täydellisesti kun unohdin, että se oli auton katolla ja yritin ajaa vuokramökin autokatokseen. 

Tarkoitus on silti lähteä tahkolle joko omalla tai lainafillarilla.

minkälainen osasto on lähdössä? Mulla ja työkaverilla majoitus tahkolla hotellissa.

----------


## Matti H

Kaarina ajaa tänään klo 19, lähtöpaikka Krossinkadun ja Nummenniityntien risteys. Varokaa siis bemareita. Ajoa pari tuntia.

----------


## Lare

Voitin arvonnassa laadukasta vapaa-aikaa ja ajattelin käyttää sen ajamalla. Viimeksi tässä tilanteessa (n.1.5v sitten) Juha Jokila veti kelpo setit K
Raisiossa  ja ties missä.

Löytyisikö opasta samalle tai toiselle suunnalle. Mitä teknisempää reittiä, sen parempi. Kalliot, kivet ja juuret on pop.

Ajolle soveltuvat päivät ovat 30.6 ja 1.7. Vai onko kaikki silloin jo kesämatkoillaan?

----------


## Lare

Tapoinko mä koko topicin?

Myös su 3.7 ilmestyi optioksi.

----------


## Juha Jokila

^mulla on ainakin työviikko tuolloin. Ei uskalla luvata mitään aikatauluja. Lauantaina pitää käydä puukottamassa muutama tyyppi ja voi olla, että su ollaan heikossa hapessa.

----------


## Lare

Turku vaihtui Tukholmaksi. Siellä en tarvii opasta.

----------


## Pihvi

Seiskalta sunnuntai-iltalenkkiä Kaarinan Honkkarilta. Tarkoituksena ajaa kolmisen tuntia Turun alueen metsiä kierrellen.

----------


## viltsi

> Moikka! Löytyiskö täältä ihan individuaalia ajoseuraa tai pienempää ryhmää?
> Jostain syystä noi porukkalenkit ei oikeen innosta ajatuksena mutta toisaalta yksinkään moti ei taho riittää ulos lähtemiseen.
> 
> Kuntotasoltani olen melko aloittelija ja pyöräni on jäykkäperä-MTB. Sellaista ajallisesti pitkää, retkeilytyyppistä hyvin vapaamuotoista ajelua kiinnostais eniten tehdä. Ympäristöä en tunne kauheasti ja olis kiva jos joku osais näyttää hyviä reittejä, mutta oon kyllä valmis lähtemää seikkailemaan(harhailemaan)kin.
> 
> Ajeluun löytyisi näillä näkymin aikaa melkein milloin vaan kunhan asiasta sovitaan jonkin verran etukäteen



Nosto  :Hymy:  pistäkää yv

----------


## Pihvi

Tämän illan lenkki starttaa tuolta klo 18.30.
http://opaskartta.turku.fi/IMS/?laye...&title=Startti

Tarkoitus ajella noin kolmisen tuntia Kuusiston metsiä.

----------


## OlliR

Kahden pyörän letka ajeli illalla Kuusiston länsipuolen polkuja. Mahtava kesäilta, lämmintä ja kuivaa! Rohkeasti vaan porukka mukaan näille lenkeille, ei ole liian totista touhua tämä.

----------


## Hidastelija2

Olikos tänään pyöräilyä Kaarinan suunnalla?

----------


## miku80

Itäharjun prisman tolpalta lähtee tänään porukkalenkki 18.00 ja voi mahdollisesti suunnata kaarinaankin suuntaan.

----------


## Hidastelija2

Mä olin näköjään väärällä Prismalla, kun etsin pyöräilijöitä Piispanristiltä. Seuraavalla kerralla sitten Itäharjulle  :Hymy: 

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Timo T.

Suunnista ensi viikolla Impivaaran palloiluhallille samaan aikaan. Parittomat viikot lähtö on sieltä. Parilliset viikot Itäharjun Prismalta.

Tänään olikin paljon lössiä jonossa. Mutta metsään mahtuu enemmänkin!

----------


## Sinko

Olen lähdössä lauantaina jämin kohtalaisesti parjattuun "maasto" kilpailuun ottamaan selvää pitääkö parjaaminen paikkansa. Onko täältä päin muita lähtijöitä?

----------


## mäkikärry

Mahtaisiko kukaan harrastaa turussa dirt/bmx touhuja? Olen justiin muuttanut turkuun ja kävin käpöttelemässä tuolla luolavuoren dirtillä. Aika hienon näkönen mesta ja jotain lipan tynkääkin siellä oli vastikään rakenneltu.
En ite ole juuri ollenkaan dirtillä ajanut, mutta haluttaisi kokeilla, kun hyvä pyöräkin löytyy. Taitaa olla näin yleisesti ottaen aika kuollutta tuo dirttitouhu nykyään.
Vinkkejä mistä löytäis ajoseruaa? Kadulla temppuilukin kiinnostaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Hääppönen

BMX-rata löytyy tuolta: http://opaskartta.turku.fi/IMS/?laye...title=BMX-rata

----------


## miku80

Leaf-areenan takaa löytyy dirtti ja hirvesalossa on pumptrack. Naantalista löytyy formicin skedeparkki missä porukka käy ajamassa. Tuossa kupittaan bemaxiradan vieressä on skeittiparkki. Talvella porukka käy ajamassa sisällä turun cubessa jossa myös Turun jatkot pidetään.

----------


## mäkikärry

Juu kiitos. Mennään näillä eteen päin.

----------


## vltr

> Mahtaisiko kukaan harrastaa turussa dirt/bmx touhuja? Olen justiin muuttanut turkuun ja kävin käpöttelemässä tuolla luolavuoren dirtillä. Aika hienon näkönen mesta ja jotain lipan tynkääkin siellä oli vastikään rakenneltu.
> En ite ole juuri ollenkaan dirtillä ajanut, mutta haluttaisi kokeilla, kun hyvä pyöräkin löytyy. Taitaa olla näin yleisesti ottaen aika kuollutta tuo dirttitouhu nykyään.
> Vinkkejä mistä löytäis ajoseruaa? Kadulla temppuilukin kiinnostaa



Täällä hep yksi satunnaisesti dirttiä ajava kaveri. Milloin lähdetään kyntämään Luolavuorea? Onko tällä foorumilla tiedossa, kuka paikkaa pääosin käy rakentamassa? Kiinnostaa siksi koska voisin hyvinkin olla talkoissa mukana jos sellaisia järjestetään.

Millainen meno muuten maastoyhteislenkeillä on, pärjääkö vähän vähemmän ajanutkin / miten pitkiä lenkkejä vedetään?

----------


## sisurisampsa

Itse olen muutamalla porukkalenkillä ollut. Lähtöpaikoissa vaivaantunutta hiljaisuutta, omat kuppikunnat jos enempi porukkaa. Viimeksi kun olin ajokoirat lähti vetään lenkkiä, joten nopeus oli aivan liian kova tälläselle 40v. ukkelille. Minua pyydettiin menemään vetäjän taakse, jonne toki menin. Jokaisessa teknisessä kohtaa taitavat kuskit eivät malttaneet pysyä takanani, vaan rynnivät eteeni ja minun oli vaikea ohittaa heitä kapealla polulla että pääsen taas vetäjän taakse. Vetäjä ei ilmoittanut minulle yhdestäkään pahemmasta alamäkipaikasta, vaan lasetteli menemään ne vauhdilla.

Joten parantamisen varaa on reilusti. Aloittelijaystävälliseksi en lenkkejä sanoisi. Tosin Frankin vetämä lenkki oli aivan eri maata, rento tunnelma ja frank selosti mitä tulossa jne. pysyin hienosti mukana.

----------


## vltr

Kiitoksia rehellisestä vastauksesta!

Ihan vasta-alkaja en ole mutta hapenottokyky ei ole ihan sitä mitä se ehkä saisi olla. Pistetään mietintään, ainahan lenkiltä pois pääsee  :Hymy:

----------


## JanneR

Ne lenkit nyt on tasan niin sattumanvaraisia, kun on osallistujakuntakin, että en nyt tajua mikä tän yhen sankarin psykoosi oikein on. Postaushistorian perusteella hilpeä kaveri.

Niin kuin, Vltr, sanoit, aina niiltä lenkeiltä pääsee pois kurvaamalla risteyksestä toiseen suuntaan. Kannattaa käydä vilkaisemassa meininki. Sieltä saa helposti samanhenkisiä kavereita.

----------


## Rocca

Suosittelen lähtemään mukaan ryhmälenkille vaikka olisi kuinka huono kunto. Kyllä porukka ottaa huomioon hitaimman kuskin aina. Ei se tarkoita huomiotta jättämistä jos paremmat kuskit ohittaa ylämäessä ja paikka siirtyy hetkellisesti taakse. Aina niillä lenkeillä kun itse olen ollut niin jossain kohtaa himmataan vauhtia ja päästetään takaisin vetäjän taakse.  Viime kerralla kun itse olin niin mukana oli neljä ensikertalaista ja ei todellakaan hyvä kuntoisia tai huippukuskeja. Mutta erittäin hienosti heidät otettiin huomioon ja oli lopussa ihan fiiliksissä lenkistä Messiin vaan vaikka epäilyttää.

----------


## Rocca

> Täällä hep yksi satunnaisesti dirttiä ajava kaveri. Milloin lähdetään kyntämään Luolavuorea? Onko tällä foorumilla tiedossa, kuka paikkaa pääosin käy rakentamassa? Kiinnostaa siksi koska voisin hyvinkin olla talkoissa mukana jos sellaisia järjestetään.
> 
> Millainen meno muuten maastoyhteislenkeillä on, pärjääkö vähän vähemmän ajanutkin / miten pitkiä lenkkejä vedetään?



Tämän vuoden Pattilan Dirttejä on korjannut ja tehnyt älyttömästi uutta linjaa semmonen n. 5hengen porukka. Ite tunnen siitä tyyppejä sekä itsekkin muutaman kerran lapion nokassa oon ollut kun kiireiltä olen ennättänyt. Facebookin puolella Alamäkijäte sivulla https://www.facebook.com/groups/340788826090396/ keskustelua aiheesta missä myös on raksatyypit. Leaffin dirttejä fixailee kanssa ketä siellä käy ajamassa ja siitäkin on oma ryhmä Facessa https://www.facebook.com/groups/913413315412511/

----------


## vltr

Kiitoksia vastauksista! Otetaan yhteislenkki ohjelmaan ja fb-ryhmät seurantaan. Olipa kyllä hyvä veto tsekkailla pitkästä aikaa tääkin foorumi, palataanpa pian asiaan.

----------


## Rocca

Jos ette ole vielä kerennyt testamaan Hirvensalon rinteiden Endurobaanoja niin suosittelen kipinkapin menemään. Hannu on tehnyt suuren duunin niiden eteen ja on ihan törkeen hauskoja ajella. Tässä yhdestä linjasta headcam.

​https://www.instagram.com/p/BI4CFyKg...ken-by=rocca__

----------


## Sinko

> Itse olen muutamalla porukkalenkillä ollut. Lähtöpaikoissa vaivaantunutta hiljaisuutta, omat kuppikunnat jos enempi porukkaa. Viimeksi kun olin ajokoirat lähti vetään lenkkiä, joten nopeus oli aivan liian kova tälläselle 40v. ukkelille. Minua pyydettiin menemään vetäjän taakse, jonne toki menin. Jokaisessa teknisessä kohtaa taitavat kuskit eivät malttaneet pysyä takanani, vaan rynnivät eteeni ja minun oli vaikea ohittaa heitä kapealla polulla että pääsen taas vetäjän taakse. Vetäjä ei ilmoittanut minulle yhdestäkään pahemmasta alamäkipaikasta, vaan lasetteli menemään ne vauhdilla.
> 
> Joten parantamisen varaa on reilusti. Aloittelijaystävälliseksi en lenkkejä sanoisi. Tosin Frankin vetämä lenkki oli aivan eri maata, rento tunnelma ja frank selosti mitä tulossa jne. pysyin hienosti mukana.



Sääli, että 40-v ukkeli ei ole saanut sitä mitä on toivonut. Itse aloitin maastopyöräilyn viime kesänä ja olen aina viihtynyt porukkalenkeillä. Mukavaa porukkaa ja uudet otettu aina hienosti huomioon. Hiukan kun saa praktiikkaa alle, niin pystyy keskittymään positiivisiin asioihin. 

T:35-v ukkeli

----------


## Pihvi

Sunnuntain iltalenkki Kuusiston metsiin starttaa klo 19 tuolta:
http://opaskartta.turku.fi/IMS/?laye...&title=Startti

Aurinko laskee klo 20.30 eli lamppukin voi olla ihan mukava loppu lenkistä.

----------


## Matti H

Lauantaina 10.9. olisi tarjolla maastolenkkiä Kuusiston saaren poluilla. Lähtöaika klo 11 Kaarinan lukion pihalta, osoite Voivalantie 7.

Ajellaan normaalia retkivauhtia, mutta saaren useat mäet saattavat salakavalasti syödä voimia. Arvioitu ajankäyttö 3-4 tuntia.

----------


## -Dz

Ensikertaa Kuusistossa, hienot on maisemat. Kiitos vetäjälle, vauhtia oli aloittelijalle sopivasti.

----------


## MTB 50+

ennakkoKUTSU: Cyclocross lenkki  su 18.9.2016 kello  09:00, lähtöpaikka  Orikedon Shell

 Suunta: Turun  itäpuoli - Kaarina, Piikkiö, Lieto
 Reitti  on suunniteltu siten, että  lenkille  voi  liittyä mukaan tai  poistua  taukopaikoilta.  

 Aikataulu: taukopaikkojen ajat  ovat arvioita
 09:00  dep Orikedon Shell
 11:00...11:30 Tuorlan Majatalo  /Piikkiö
 14:00...15:00 Tammisillan ABC
 1700 Orikedon Shell

 Reitti on hiekkatietä, polkua  ja asfalttia.  Jossakin kohtaa  joutuu  kelin mukaan jalkautumaan . Ajoin viikonloppuna koko  reitin ja yhden ylämäen viimeiset metrit  joudun kävelemään konkeli kainalossa. Matkaa en ole  mitannut, mutta  arvio on n. 80 ... 90  km.

 Kalusto:  cyclocross  pyörä ( tai XC-pyörä ) tiheillä välityksillä.

 Vauhti: ajovauhti on kohtuullinen

----------


## Frank

Kai joku tätäkin vielä lukee joten laitetaan nyt tännekin. 
Sunnuntaille on luvassa hyvää keliä, Ei varmaankaan kukaan ole  kiinnostunut lähtemään huonokuntoisille, aloittelijoille ja  nautiskelijoille suunnatulle porukkalenkille jos lähden vetäjäksi?  Edellisestä alkaa olemaan melko tasan vuosi aikaa  :Leveä hymy:  Lähtö kello 12.00 Itäharjun Prisman tolpalta.

----------


## Pihvi

http://pyora68.net/aluekalenteri/Kalenteri2016.html

Huomenna lauantaina krossikisa Peltolassa klo 12. Ilmoittautumiset klo 11.30. Kisa noin 45min.
Rata selviää paikan päällä, ei maksa mitään ja saa ajaa myös maasturilla.

----------


## MTB 50+

_Tämä voisi olla  hyvää treeniä lauantain kisaan. Tosin maasto  on helppo  ja vauhtiakaan ei hurjasi ole.
_
Pe 30.09.2016  kello 18:00 Orikedon Shell. CYCLOLENKKI






Sain cycloon uudet kiekot ja niitä  lähden ajamaan sisään ja  poikkean 18:00  Orikedon Shellin kautta.  Reitti  on ulkoilureittiä, polkua, hiekkatietä ja hiukan asfaltti. En ole  sitä suuremmin suunnitellut  vaan ajelen sinne tänne ja  takaisin  Shelliltä  Shellille  noin 2,5 ... 3,0 h. 






Valot  ja  reipas  mieli  pitää olla ja  jos  nämä  ovat, niin  tervetuloa  mukaan !

----------


## Hidastelija2

> Kai joku tätäkin vielä lukee joten laitetaan nyt tännekin. 
> Sunnuntaille on luvassa hyvää keliä, Ei varmaankaan kukaan ole  kiinnostunut lähtemään huonokuntoisille, aloittelijoille ja  nautiskelijoille suunnatulle porukkalenkille jos lähden vetäjäksi?  Edellisestä alkaa olemaan melko tasan vuosi aikaa  Lähtö kello 12.00 Itäharjun Prisman tolpalta.



Kiitokset Frankille lenkistä! Oli kyllä kiva ajella hienossa ilmassa ja leppoisassa seurassa.

----------


## Pihvi

Kaarinan Honkkarilta metsään tänänpä klo 19. Pimeetä ainakin on.

----------


## artzi

Pitkästä aikaa kävin Marttilan korven eräreitillä läskeilemässä. Useampana vuonna on jo tuo ollut siinä kunnossa ettei sitä voi normaaleille pööräilijöille suositella. Nyt se on sen sijaan siirtynyt asteikossa eteenpäin sarjaan "tän jos seivität ajamalla niin olet aika jässikkä pöörän päällä". 

Olipas kiva taas harrastaa oikeata maastopyöräilyä (ja vähän tunkkailla) Harjavallan täydellisten neulasbaanojen jälkeen   :Hymy:  



Harjavalta
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...yl%E4-Eura-MTB

----------


## Mohkku

Minkä kokoinen tuo aukko on? Saatko merkattua sen kartalle?

----------


## artzi

Jotenkin näin.

----------


## Divi

Alkuviikosta ois työreissua turun suuntaan, mihin suuntaan keskustasta kannattaa läskipyörällä lähteä?

----------


## artzi

Laitin privana pari pientä polkua...

----------


## TTL

Onko tänään mitään metsikköön suuntautuvaa porukkalenkkiä??

----------


## Pihvi

Iltalenkkiä seikalta Kaarinan Honkkarilta.

----------


## artzi

Ajattelin su klo *??.??* lähteä tälle reitille, eli Vaskijärven luonnonpuiston polut, ja lisänä Elijärven yläpuolelta Kahden järven kierros. Tuosta tulee n. 40km hienoja pitkoksia, polkuja ja aika paljon pikkuteitä. Jos kiinnostaa niin äkkiä viestiä tänne tahi privaa. Loppumatkasta on jo valoilla ajoa, mutta viimeisenä on enempi niitä pikkuteitä. Lähtö alhaalta, kierto myötäpäivään. 

http://mtbfin.eu/r2/kuhankuonon-retkeilyreitisto/ 

La kaikki tietysti menee Läskipäivän ajoihin.

----------


## Frobe

Päivää voisiko joku lisätä minut Facebook ryhmäänne. Olen Turun seudulla asuva 15-vuotias maasto pyöräilystä kiinnostunut poika.
T. Joonas

----------


## Rocca

> Päivää voisiko joku lisätä minut Facebook ryhmäänne. Olen Turun seudulla asuva 15-vuotias maasto pyöräilystä kiinnostunut poika.
> T. Joonas



Moikka Joonas. Hae facebookista "MTB-Turku" ryhmä. Avoin kaikille, joku hyväksyy sut sinne kun vain painat liity-nappia.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Frobe

Kiitos.
Olen laittanut liittymispyynnön kaksi viikkoa sitten, mutta minua ei ole päästetty sisään.

----------


## Rocca

> Kiitos.
> Olen laittanut liittymispyynnön kaksi viikkoa sitten, mutta minua ei ole päästetty sisään.



Ei siellä ole pyyntöjä tällä hetkellä. Poista ja laita uudestaan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Frobe

Noin laitoin pyynnön uudestaan.

----------


## artzi

Elijärven vierestä löytyi uutta linjausta merkitylle reitille. Menkääs ajamaan sinne polku, ettei tarvii tunkkailla (osan matkaa vain) toiste. Tuo rannan puoleinen on vanha reitti, mönkijäuraa. 



Erinäisiä hidasteitakin on reitillä, niinkuin pitääkin. 



Hemmetin mukava reitti noin muuten.

----------


## peruspertti

Keväällä ajelin niillä suunnilla. Hienoa polkua oli pääosin. Pirunkirkon patikka oli melko hapokas

----------


## artzi

Olet tainnut ohittaa Yläneen puolella hienon siirtymäpolun?   :Hymy:   Olikos Pirunkirkon reitti jo avattu, itse vasta näin Kuhankuonon sivuilta että se on raivattu taas auki. Hapokas silti tosin.

----------


## peruspertti

Saattoi tosiaan jäädä joitain polkuja ajamatta siellä Yläneen kohdilla. Pirunkirkon louhikoissa pyörää (retkivarusteissa +20kg) kantaessa jotenkin oli tarve päästä tauolle ja tuli oikaistua. En tiedä oliko Pirunkirkon reitti avattu. Jalkaisin se olisi ollut helppo  :Vink:

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Olet tainnut ohittaa Yläneen puolella hienon siirtymäpolun?    Olikos Pirunkirkon reitti jo avattu, itse vasta näin Kuhankuonon sivuilta että se on raivattu taas auki. Hapokas silti tosin.



Ei kai Pirunkirkko risukon takia hapokas koskaan ole ollut. Helkkarin jyrkkää kalliota ja kivikkoa koko matka. Soikeroisista Pirunkirkkoa edeltävälle tielle vielä kannattaa ajaa. Pirunkirkolle ja siitä Luolakallioille on vain tuskaisen lyhyitä ajettavia kohtia. Luolakalliolta Yläneen suuntaan polku lisäksi heikkenee hyvin vähän käytetyksi, eikä sinne kannata ajamisen takia mennä. Pitemmän retken osana tietysti tuonkin tunkka ennemmin, kuin ajaa jotain siirtymää.

----------


## peruspertti

Juuri näin. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G903F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## artzi

En minäkään tuonne torstailenkkiä tahi muutakaan veisi, mutta joskus kun juoksin tuon puolimatkaan, niin katsoin että jos ajaisi/tunkkaisi Pirunkirkolle, ja siitä pikkutietä tuon talon ohi (?). Siellä on ihan poluntynkää, mutta en mennyt läpi talolle asti. Sitten olisi sen ihan ok siirtymäpolun (virallisia reittejä kuhiksen kartalla) alussa.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> En minäkään tuonne torstailenkkiä tahi muutakaan veisi, mutta joskus kun juoksin tuon puolimatkaan, niin katsoin että jos ajaisi/tunkkaisi Pirunkirkolle, ja siitä pikkutietä tuon talon ohi (?). Siellä on ihan poluntynkää, mutta en mennyt läpi talolle asti. Sitten olisi sen ihan ok siirtymäpolun (virallisia reittejä kuhiksen kartalla) alussa.



Tulin tuosta talon ohi takaisin silloin, kun ekaa kertaa jatkoin Luolakallioilta koko polun tielle asti. Toisella kerralla tulin Yläneen suunnasta ja oli taas pakko koittaa tunkkauspolkua. Tarkkana piti olla, että edes pyörän sai ehjänä nostettua läpi.

----------


## oivu

Eli pirunkirkon reittiä ei pysty ajamaan läpi ilman tunkkausta on niin vaikea, jyrkkää tai mahdotonta?

Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Eli pirunkirkon reittiä ei pysty ajamaan läpi ilman tunkkausta on niin vaikea, jyrkkää tai mahdotonta?



Tästä huokuu sellainen itseluottamus ja ajotaito, että sun on varmaan pakko käydä itse katsomassa tilanne. Omasta visiitistä on jo yli 5 vuotta aikaa, että kehitystä on voinut tapahtua monella tavalla.

----------


## peruspertti

Niinkuin Juha sanoi, siellä on paikkoja joissa tulee mieleen riittääkö paukut fillarin kantamiseen kivikkoa ylös, ehjänä ainakaan. Muuten ihan mukavaa teknistä tunkkaamista :Vink:

----------


## oivu

> Niinkuin Juha sanoi, siellä on paikkoja joissa tulee mieleen riittääkö paukut fillarin kantamiseen kivikkoa ylös, ehjänä ainakaan. Muuten ihan mukavaa teknistä tunkkaamista



Nyt on käyty tunkkaamassa. Oli se kuvailemasi tunkkausta. Onneks on kevyt pyörä 😀 ne paikat missä pääsi ajaa oli kyllä mukavia. 

Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## peruspertti

Ja Trekki on ehjä?  :Vink:

----------


## oivu

> Ja Trekki on ehjä?



Kyllä ehjä on😀

Lähetetty minun D6603 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## artzi

Ei kestänyt minulla hermot tuollaista käymätöntä polunpätkää. Olihan siellä ihan kivoja kallionkylkiä kiipeitäväksi   :Sarkastinen:  Kuvan mukaista herkkukin sieltä löytyy kiipeilyharjoitusten väliin. Läskiä en roudannut sinne, vaan köpöttelin ihan jalan. Kyllä oli pimee päivä. Mahtavia koloja sudenpesille...




Omituisista pikku rakosista saa välillä luikerella.

----------


## Shamus

http://fat-bike.fi/kivikauden-polull...n-ilmarisissa/

Ajelin taas tutun lenki ja kirjoittelin pari sanaa jos joku ei vielä tuota polkua tiedä. Ihmettelin paheksuvasti kun paikka paikoin oli pahoja jarrutusjälkiä... niitä tuskin on pakko tehdä kun on luonnossa ajelemassa.

----------


## peruspertti

Kuva on upea

----------


## JuusoA

Terve!

Onko Turun seudulla tällä viikolla lähdössä jotain yhteislenkkiä? Tai onko ehdottaa jotain hyvää pätkää?
Kiitos.

T. Paikkakunnalla säännöllisesti kyläilevä.

----------


## stumpe

> Terve!
> 
> Onko Turun seudulla tällä viikolla lähdössä jotain yhteislenkkiä? Tai onko ehdottaa jotain hyvää pätkää?
> Kiitos.
> 
> T. Paikkakunnalla säännöllisesti kyläilevä.



MTB-Turun lenkit to klo 18 parillisina viikkoina Itäharjun Prisman tolpalta ja parittomina Impivaaran palloiluhalleilta.

Tosin talvikaudella on aika hiljaista, kannattaa huudella fbeessä tuleeko joku jos siellä olet.

----------


## artzi

Jos joku Savojärveä kiertää niin silmät auki, mun hieno eräpuukko on siellä jossain... ehkä siellä missä vinot puut, tai muualla, tai laavulla. Vedin siinä pihalla pimeessä kunnon lipat, kivat jäät lumen alla nääs.

----------


## artzi

Lisähaastetta Pomponrahkalla.

----------


## opheinonen

Tämä alkaa muistuttaa Ruissaloa: tehdään puskutraktoreilla polkuja luontoihmisille.

----------


## Suvanto

> Tämä alkaa muistuttaa Ruissaloa: tehdään puskutraktoreilla polkuja luontoihmisille.



Eikai tuossa ollut tarkoituksena vetää hiekkatiebaanaa, vaan pitkospuut ovat töiden takia poissa käytöstä nuo em. ajat. Kuten tuossa jutussakin sanotaan, ne rakennetaan ennalleen töiden päätyttyä.

----------


## TeKu

Topikin nostoa  :Hymy: 

Kaarina / Piikkiö porukkalenkkiä lauantaina 8.4.

Startti klo 11:00 Kaarinan Hongkongin pihalta.

Vauhti pidetään rauhallisena ja taukoja vietetään. Erittäin todennäköisesti jossain vaiheessa myös ajetaan harhaan ja tunkataan.
 Reilut kolme tuntia on varmaan aika lähellä retken kokonaisaikaa. Metsät ovat pieniä, joten kun letkan vetäjien hidas vauhti tai epämääräiset reittivalinnat alkavat haukotuttamaan, niin irtautuminen on helppoa. Suurin osa ajasta ollaan kilometrin tai kahden päässä vanhasta ykköstiestä.

Piikkiön puolelle siirryttäessä tulee aika paljon maantiesiirtymää, mutta pitkästyttävät asfalttiosuudet palkitaan sitten Piikkiön monipuolisilla poluilla.

----------


## HanSki2000

Vinkkiä pääsiäiselle! Hei tulemme tyttäremme luo pääsiäisenä ja otamme fatit mukaan. Ajatuksena olisi ajella porukalla, hänellä on cyklo. Minne kannattaisi suunnata Kupittaalta tähän aikaan vuodesta? Toiveena helppoa polkua ja kauniita maisemia.

----------


## Matti H

Tämän päivän porukkalenkillä oli puhetta MTB-Turun perinteisen keväisen kestävyysorgian, Turun Kierron ajankohdasta. Pahasti vaikuttaa siltä, että vetäjän aikatauluista johtuen tapahtuma järjestetään vasta kesäkuukausina, oletettavasti heinä-elokuussa. Mikä on silleen kiva, että on lämpimämpi istua terassikaljalla.

Stay tuned!

----------


## Anamies

Mistäpäin Piikkiötä löytyy monipuolisia polkuja? Olen asunut sielläpäin muutaman vuoden mutta en ole oikein löytänyt hyviä polkuja. Tosin en ole ehtinyt niitä hirveästi etsimäänkään. Tuli hommattua vaimollekin maastopyörä ja pitäisi löytää jotain hyviä polkuja. Linnavuorella on hyviä polkuja, mutta ne saattavat olla rouvalle alkuun paikoitellen turhan vaikeita.

----------


## TeKu

> Mistäpäin Piikkiötä löytyy monipuolisia polkuja? Olen asunut sielläpäin muutaman vuoden mutta en ole oikein löytänyt hyviä polkuja. Tosin en ole ehtinyt niitä hirveästi etsimäänkään. Tuli hommattua vaimollekin maastopyörä ja pitäisi löytää jotain hyviä polkuja. Linnavuorella on hyviä polkuja, mutta ne saattavat olla rouvalle alkuun paikoitellen turhan vaikeita.



Makarlan metsässä kannattaa käydä. Polku lähtee tuon tiekyltin takaa ja polku / metsätie käy lähellä moottoritietä. Sieltä tullaan pari sataa metriä hiekkatietä (Palomäentie) takaisin päin ja kun näkyy tien laidassa oikealla puolella hevosista kertova liikennemerkki, niin siitä noustaan takaisin metsään. Polkuja menee jonkin verran ristiinrastiin ja ovat pääosin helppoja ja mukavia myös aloittelijalle.
Helppoja polkuja löytyy myös Tuorlasta. Tästä metsään ja sama homma eli jonkun verran menee polkuja sikinsokin  :Hymy:

----------


## artzi

Jos joku ehtii/viitsii niin nyt olisi mahdollisuuus osallistua talkoisiin mahtavalla Kuhankuonon reitillä. Minäkin ehkä ehdin/viitsin. Pitäisköhän lainata jostain pitkät kumpparit...  :Cool:  

http://www.kuhankuono.fi/

Jos joku turisti tahi uusi asukas ei tiedä mistä on kysymys, niin tässä minun höpinääni tuosta reitistä. 

Kuhankuonon retkeilyreitti, laiskimmille lukijoille tiedoksi että höpinän lopussa on nyt myös linkit ladattaviin reitteihin, koko matka Pori-Turku. 

https://mtbfin.eu/r2/kuhankuonon-retkeilyreitisto/

Kuulisin milelellään jos joku käy ajamassa koko Pori-Turku reitin... minäkin yritän, joskus. Nyt ei kunto kestä tuollaista. Todella huono (ajo) kesän alku on ollut.

Kuuilisin myös mielellään jos noiden reittien toiminnassa on ongelmaa jollain laitteella! Nuo on kasattu monesta pienestä pätkästä, ja niitä ei ehkä kaikki laitteet niele nikottelematta.

----------


## opheinonen

Savonjärven ympäri ja siitä lounaaseen kulkee reitti. Onko se myös maastopyöräilyyn sopivaa? Sopiva linkkikin löytyi: http://bit.ly/1SPPRjU

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Savonjärven ympäri ja siitä lounaaseen kulkee reitti. Onko se myös maastopyöräilyyn sopivaa? Sopiva linkkikin löytyi: http://bit.ly/1SPPRjU



Jos tarkotat sitä Kurjenrahkan suon eteläpuolelta menevää haaraa, niin se oli pitkään mun suosikkireittejä ja on edelleen kaunis, mutta aika on syönyt pitkospuut todella huonoon kuntoon. Läskillä vielä pystyy aika hyvin ajamaan, mutta kapiarenkaisella riittää haasteita. Varsinkaan sateen liukastamille pitkoksille lähtöä en voi enää suositella kuin nöyrällä asenteella.

----------


## opheinonen

Sith! Olen liian suosittu Ruissalossa! Kuumottavilla polvirustoillani voisi keittää kahvit. Foxcompin expertit lupasivat ratkaisun asiaan. Mutta se ratkaisu ei taida sietää vettä!

----------


## artzi

Olisitte vaan tulleet töihin, oli hyvät maggaratkin. Kaksi maastopyöräilijää oli oikein hyvä prosentti paikallaolijoista. Minä tosin laiskana ajelin autolla sinne. 

Olipas aika julmasti mutaa liikkeella tuossa kohdassa, ihan tarpeeseen tulee pitkokset.

----------


## artzi

> Savonjärven ympäri ja siitä lounaaseen kulkee reitti. Onko se myös maastopyöräilyyn sopivaa? Sopiva linkkikin löytyi: http://bit.ly/1SPPRjU







> Jos tarkotat sitä Kurjenrahkan suon eteläpuolelta menevää haaraa, niin se oli pitkään mun suosikkireittejä ja on edelleen kaunis, mutta aika on syönyt pitkospuut todella huonoon kuntoon. Läskillä vielä pystyy aika hyvin ajamaan, mutta kapiarenkaisella riittää haasteita. Varsinkaan sateen liukastamille pitkoksille lähtöä en voi enää suositella kuin nöyrällä asenteella.



Minä olisin muistanut että jotain 5+ pitkospätkää Vajossuon laavun ja Kuhankuonon kivikasan välillä... niitä onkin 20 (kaksikymmentä!). Pituudet 10m - 100m tai jotain. Vajossuon laavulta ylös(kin) päin on jo hiukan uutta pitkosta, eli toivoa on.

Tuo väli on pahin, ihan on myönnettävä etten enää ajanut jokaista pitkospätkää. Kapea lankku keskeltä halki, ei kiinni missään, ja vielä reunoista hapero, molemmin puolin iso märkä suo... tai oja 😎 

Hieno lenkki silti, hyvää reeniä jos haluaa oppia pyörän käsittelyä. Sitähän ei neulasbaanoilla opi. Älkää viekö ketään vähän ajanutta sinne, paitsi jos anoppi haluaa kokeilla...

Sakottakaa jos saatte kiinni! 



Silta vähän vaiheessa... tumpelo tunkkasi.



Tuosta ajoi vielä hyvin kun ei ollut vesiesteitä ympärillä, ja nuo törröttävät puutapit in niin paksuja ettei hajota renkaita..



Tunkkasin, vaikka tuosta olisi voinut hyvin ajaa, ensin oikealla, lopussa ennen pyöreätä koivua vaihto vasemmalle. Vesieste molemmilla puolilla...

----------


## opheinonen

Ovatko uudet pitkospuut rakennettu ensisijaisesti patikoitsijoille? Eli onko plankkujen väli tuuma vai puolikas?

----------


## artzi

Kaikki uudet on hienosti ajettavia, ei rakoja.

----------


## Matukka

Moikka! Elikkäs, mihin lähteä polkemaan Turun keskustasta maastopyörällä? Lähinnä XC tyyliä. Mistä löytyis lähimmät metsäpolut?

----------


## elasto

> Moikka! Elikkäs, mihin lähteä polkemaan Turun keskustasta maastopyörällä? Lähinnä XC tyyliä. Mistä löytyis lähimmät metsäpolut?



Pääskyvuoren ja Littoistenjärven ympäristössä olen itse ainakin joskus ajellut, mutta ehkä joku paikallinen osaa antaa muita/parempiakin vinkkejä.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Moikka! Elikkäs, mihin lähteä polkemaan Turun keskustasta maastopyörällä? Lähinnä XC tyyliä. Mistä löytyis lähimmät metsäpolut?



Toinen vaihtoehto on lähteä pohjoiseen Impivaaran kautta Haunisten altaalle ja siitä pääsee edelleen Kullaanvuorelle ja Maskun montuille asti pitkiä reittejä tai sitten Raisioon Kerttulan, Petäsmäen ja Kallaisten suuntaan.

----------


## opheinonen

Raisio-Naantali välille en ole löytänyt hyvää polkua? Naantalista Raision tehtaille tuleva höyryputki puretaan ja tässä voisi olla hyvä perusta polulle.

----------


## artzi

> Raisio-Naantali välille en ole löytänyt hyvää polkua? Naantalista Raision tehtaille tuleva höyryputki puretaan ja tässä voisi olla hyvä perusta polulle.



Onhan silläkin ihan mukava reitti   :Cool:  Muutaman kerran sai ajella että tuo kehittyi valmiiksi. Tuossakin tietty vain hyvä reitti, muutakin polkua löytyy. Joskus menin myös Aurinkogolfin reunoja hipoen, mutta se on aika extremeä välillä. Joskus ajelin myös Nesteen alueen aidan reunaa Turkuun päin, mutta se on ollut kauan poikki työmaan takia. Siellä sähkölinjalla on kivoja kallioita. Jos ollaan samalla putkella... niin siltä on myös mennyt polkuja ne mutta myös ollut poikki jonkin aikaa. 

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B0...lBEQ1FLVkZWVWc

PS
Tuliko Vajossuo kierrettyä?

----------


## opheinonen

Tuliko Vajossuo kierrettyä? No ei, Juha J:n kommentin mukaan aika vei pitkospuut mennessään. Siksi jäi väliin.
Tuo "pohjoinen reitti" Naantaliin on osittain tuttu viime kesältä. Taidanpa polkea sen seuraavaksi. Ja jos kesäloma joskus alkaa, niin sitten Poronpolulle: http://mainosmiesmaastossa.blogspot....ralla.html?m=1

----------


## Fab

Terve Turkuun!
Onko Turun suunnalla ketään, kuka suostuisi kuskaamaan yhden pyörän (29-maasturi) Turusta Tahko MTB:iin Nilsiään tulevaksi perjantai-illaksi tai la-aamuksi? Maksan tietysti korvauksen vaivasta. Halukkaat voivat ilmoittautua yv:llä tai puhelimitse (nolnelnel3687901).

----------


## HPee

Olisi tarkoitus tulla työmatkalle Turkuun pariksi päiväksi ja ajattelin ottaa maastopyörän mukaan. Laittakaapas jotain hyviä reittejä/alueita minne kattaisi lähteä iltaa kuluttamaan. Toinen vaihtoehto olisi tietysti Aurajoen rannan tarjontaan tutustuminen ;=)

Lähinnä siis kiinnostaa polut/hieman teknisemmät polut....ei mitään deehoota.

----------


## opheinonen

*Airikinpolku*
Alunperin ajattelin käydä ajamassa TheMainosmiehen hehkuttamaa Poronpolkua, mutta Suomen ilmat..Tilalle tuli Airikinpolku, josta sain ladattua gpx-tallenteen Jälki.fi:stä (kiitokset).
Aloitin reitin pohjoispäästä, jossa polku oli jäänyt hakkuun alle. Polku oli osittain umpeutumassa, osittain hyvässäkin kunnossa asutusten lähettyvillä.
Yhdet pyörän jäljet oli havaittavissa, muuten ei muuta elämää.
Polun loputtua ajoin vielä lähellä olevan, joenuoman läheisyydessä olevan luontopolun (tai vaan polun). Polku oli osittain umpeutumassa.
Taitaa nämä polut jäädä mtb-porukan vastuulle?
Pitäisikö kerätä tiedot Turun poluista ja kerran pari vuodessa ajaa porukalla läpi, ikäänkuin Torstai-lenkkinä? Jäisi jälkipolvillekin polkuja.

----------


## artzi

Täällä turkusessa on muutama sata kilometriä hienoa polkua jotta tulee pitkä torstai...   :Sarkastinen:  

Vakavasti... nuo on niin lyhyet irralliset pätkät tuolla kaukana että useimmilla jää käymättä ainakin pyörällä. 

Kas tuo olikin mun laittama jälki. Siinä muuten hyvä esimerkki ikävästä ongelmasta Jäljessä. Se yhdistää reitin alun ja lopun ihan ilman lupaa, menee reitti ihan pöhköksi. Joskus on vielä pakko yhdistää useampi reitti ennnen latausta Jälkeen, ja siitä vasta hienoa tuleekin...

Ei ole korjausta tullut ongelmaan, enkä ole voinut tuon takia ladata sinne enempää reittejä.

----------


## opheinonen

E tiedä mikä on Jälki.fi tulevaisuus. Ehkä yhden miehen hartioille on laitettu liian iso kartta? Muuten olisi hieno tietopankki.

----------


## jarnof

> Täällä turkusessa on muutama sata kilometriä hienoa polkua jotta tulee pitkä torstai...   
> 
> Vakavasti... nuo on niin lyhyet irralliset pätkät tuolla kaukana että useimmilla jää käymättä ainakin pyörällä. 
> 
> Kas tuo olikin mun laittama jälki. Siinä muuten hyvä esimerkki ikävästä ongelmasta Jäljessä. Se yhdistää reitin alun ja lopun ihan ilman lupaa, menee reitti ihan pöhköksi. Joskus on vielä pakko yhdistää useampi reitti ennnen latausta Jälkeen, ja siitä vasta hienoa tuleekin...
> 
> Ei ole korjausta tullut ongelmaan, enkä ole voinut tuon takia ladata sinne enempää reittejä.



Ylläpitäjä vastas facebookissa:
Mika Haulo Joo, se on itse asiassa korjattu jo jokin aika sitten, eli uusiin reitteihin sitä ei tule. Sama syy mikä tuon viivan aiheutti, on nähtävästi vääristänyt myös reittien pituuksia - tähän on tulossa korjaus seuraavassa päivityksessä.

Kyllähän noi vanhatkin virheet voisi automaattisesti korjata. Pitää vaan suunnitella se huolellisesti ja myös tiedottaa asiasta. En oikein viitsi koskea käyttäjien reitteihin puolihuolimattomasti ja vielä heille kertomatta.

----------


## jarnof

> *Airikinpolku*
> Alunperin ajattelin käydä ajamassa TheMainosmiehen hehkuttamaa Poronpolkua, mutta Suomen ilmat..Tilalle tuli Airikinpolku, josta sain ladattua gpx-tallenteen Jälki.fi:stä (kiitokset).
> Aloitin reitin pohjoispäästä, jossa polku oli jäänyt hakkuun alle. Polku oli osittain umpeutumassa, osittain hyvässäkin kunnossa asutusten lähettyvillä.
> Yhdet pyörän jäljet oli havaittavissa, muuten ei muuta elämää.
> Polun loputtua ajoin vielä lähellä olevan, joenuoman läheisyydessä olevan luontopolun (tai vaan polun). Polku oli osittain umpeutumassa.
> Taitaa nämä polut jäädä mtb-porukan vastuulle?
> Pitäisikö kerätä tiedot Turun poluista ja kerran pari vuodessa ajaa porukalla läpi, ikäänkuin Torstai-lenkkinä? Jäisi jälkipolvillekin polkuja.



Siellä hevoslaitumien lähellä on ainakin hieman muuteltu aitausten paikkoja ni tuntuikohan siksi että on umpeutunut? ainakin tossa pari viikkoa sitten sieltä pääsi ihan nätisti ajeleenku kiersi tolpparivejä pitkin. Se vahdon pään hakkuuaukea tarveis kyllä käydä jumppaamassa auki.

----------


## opheinonen

Arzille ja muillekin. Onko teillä liitetty puhelin ulkopuoliseen virtalähteeseen käytettäessä karttasovelluksia? Suosituksia.

----------


## Väiski

Onkohan kukaan reikäpää ajanut kullaanvuoren portaita alas? Itseäni houkuttaa sairaalloisesti, mutta sen jälkeen heräisin todennäköisesti sairaalasta😂

----------


## opheinonen

Ainakin puuportaita alasajaminen (miksei ylösajaminenkin) rikkoo  portaikon etureunan?

----------


## Väiski

Joo, ne portaat on muutenkin aika moro...
Kunhan vaan kiihotuksissani kyselin😊

----------


## marmar

Tällaiseen törmäsin:
http://www.aamuset.fi/naista-puhutaa...ttaa-hakemalla

Itse ajattelin mennä, mutta josko joku paremmin polkuja tunteva pääsisi  ja olisi halukas tulemaan myös, niin olisi varmasti hyvä.

En tiedä mitä tämä pitää sisällään, mutta uskoisin, että mitä enemmän aluetta tuntevia on paikalla, niin sen laajempi kuva mahdollisuuksita ja toiveista tulisi esille jo alkuvaiheessa.

Tämä taisi puuttua tuosta Aamusetin artikkelista:

Kahvituksen takia pyydämme ilmoittautumaan 22.8. mennessä: _iiris . kallajoki at kaarina.fi_ / 050 303 2712, Iiris Kallajoki, hankeasiantuntija.

----------


## kranssi

Hei, en tiedä onko tämä oikea ketju, mutta kaipaisin cyclocross seuraa Turun alueelta. 
Olen tässä kesällä polkenut lähinnä maanteillä, mutta syksyä kohti voisi siirtyä röpelöisemmille teille.
Onko olemassa mitään "porukkalenkkejä"?
Myös cyclocrossille sopivia reittejä saa ehdotella  :Hymy:

----------


## MTB 50+

Syyskuussa  on iso cc-ajo Liedossa  kts. http://lgt.fi/

Syys  ja talvikaudella pyörivä  ainakin Turun Harrastepyöräilijöiden cc-lenkit  viikonloppuisin.  Niistä  ilmoitellaan FB:ssa  ja  täällä  osiossa  Turun  maantielenkit.

Itse  ajan ajotunneistani  noin 30 %  cyclolla,  20  % xc:lla  ja  50%  rr:llä.

----------


## artzi

Kyllä tänne tässäkin kuussa jotain pitää saada... jotta tässä Temppelivuorelle oikaisu. Taisi matka tuplaantua, mutta oli tuplasti kivaa polkuakin. Ja oho! Näin 2 maastopyöräilijää...

https://goo.gl/KWe6oN

PS Nyt siellä näkyvä karttakin toimii... näemmä jotain häikkää jos tekee Driveen lisäyksen kännyllä.

----------


## opheinonen

Löytyisikö tuolle välille polkuja tai pikkuteitä?

----------


## artzi

Aika kauan sitten olen käynyt noilla poluilla. On siellä muitakin, ja uusiakin on varmaan syntynyt. Keskellä olevista pusikoista pääsee, mutta ei se ole kokonaan täysin kivaa   :Hymy:  Gps-reittikin on jos tarvetta.

----------


## Juha Jokila

XIV Kalliobaana-ajelu Mynämäellä 28.10.2017 

Tarkemmat tiedot ajelun omassa topikissa. Tervetuloa!

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...%E4-28-10-2017

----------


## artzi

Kävin taas ajelemassa Marttilan Korvessa. Huolimatta niistä huonoista pitkoksísta... kyllä se vaan on NIIN hieno alue! Jos koko reitistön ajaa tuplakahdeksikkona, tulee ~35km, uloin lenkki ~26km. 

Viime vuoden juttuja siitä.

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...84#post2594984

Kirjoitin pikku raportin tämän hetken tilanteesta tuolla reitistöllä, siellä myös se oikea nyt toimiva reitti ladattavaksi.

https://mtbfin.eu/marttilan-korven-erareitisto/

Suosittelen sellaisille jotka ei pelästy kiviä ja juuria, ja jotka ilman naama-tukiryhmän perustamistarvetta kykenevät tunkkailemaan muutaman metrin huonoa pitkosta. Hymiö.

Jos joku on kiinnostunut, voisin tulla taas ajattamaan tuon reitin pakkasten/lumen tultua, silloin pääsisi kaikki paikat sujuvasti ajamalla. Lumikelillä merkinnät häviää kun ovat pääasiassa valkoisia, tuo reitti kannattanee pitää mukana...

----------


## Juha Jokila

Muistakaa ilmoittautua Vajosuon kalja-ajelulle!

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...lja-ajelu-2017

----------


## artzi

Ei tää ihan kuallu ole tämä voorumi... tuon minun viestini jälkeisenä 24 tuntina:

-tämä turun osio avattiin 575 kertaa 
-laittamaani linkkiä mun sivuille klikattiin 28 kertaa
-siellä olevaa linkkiä reittiin klikattiin 3kertaa (?) 

Iso osa taitaa olla niitä jotka lukee JOKA AINOAN viestin voorumilla   :No huh!:

----------


## opheinonen

Pyöräilen yksin, joten kaikki uudet varteenotettavat reitit löytyvät täältä, tai täältä saatujen linkkien avulla. Facessa ei tahdo tätä tietoa saada?

----------


## Petaho

Moi. Millaista maastoa Turussa on tarjolla? Olen muuttamassa Turkuun vuoden alussa ja mietin ostanko maastopyörääni hissitolppaa kun viime kesän kisoissa en kertaakaan kokenut että olisi pitänyt saada satula tiputettua.
Kunnes nyt taas pähkäilen sitä onko se järkevä ostos vai jääkö koristeeksi pyörään. 😃

----------


## miku80

Teknistä maastoa, muttei täällä mitään jyrkkiä mäkiä ole. Itsellä on hissitolppa toisessa maasturissa ja sitä tulee hyödynnettyä paljon, mutta toisessa maasturissa ei hissitolppaa ole enkä siihen sellaista kaipaakkaan.

----------


## golfer

Onko Turun maastoissa jäätä? Tarkoitus tulla taas ajelemaan täältä idemmästä ja suunnata lauantaina Masku-Kullaanvuori suunnille.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Onko Turun maastoissa jäätä? Tarkoitus tulla taas ajelemaan täältä idemmästä ja suunnata lauantaina Masku-Kullaanvuori suunnille.



Turun vieressä Mynämäellä polut on 50 % sulia ja 50 % röpelöjäässä. Avoimilla tallaamattomilla paikoilla alle 10 cm korppulunta. Edellinen iso lumipyry ei tainnut Turkuun asti ylettyä, joten siellä lienee vielä vähemmän lunta ja jäätä. Vettä on sadellut paljon, että lammikoita piisaa.

----------


## artzi

Pukkipalon reitti on kävelykunnossa, Hiihtelin mettäsuksilla sen, osan matkaa neitseellistä polkua, puolimatkassa alkoi tulla muita retkeilijöitä vastaan. Palokärki löi tahtia...

Pukkipalon parkkipaikallekin pääsee autolla, vaikkei tie ja parkkipaikka ole aurattu. Kerran mettäsuksilla ja viisi kävelijää, aika hyvä polku siitä jo tuli. Tosin luntakin vain 5-15 senttiä. Ensi la vois mennnä ajelemaan tuolla auki olevat polut, olisko kiinnostusta?

----------


## artzi

Nyt ne on ajaneet kelkalla Retkiladun pohjaa kuhiksella... ja Savojärven jäälläkin on jotain väylää...

----------


## polkuja

> Nyt ne on ajaneet kelkalla Retkiladun pohjaa kuhiksella... ja Savojärven jäälläkin on jotain väylää...



Kiitos artzille tiedotuksesta ja siitä että tälläkin foorumilla on elämää

----------


## artzi

Tarkennuksena että Retkilatu EI ole valmis, vain pohjaa... lisää aiheesta http://www.kuhankuono.fi/ 

Ketään ei ilmeisesti kiinnosta kuhiksella ajelu... mutta minä menen silti, ehkä siellä on edes susia jonon jatkoksi...

----------


## peruspertti

Kiinnostaa kyllä, vaan ei pääse..

----------


## artzi

Mukavaa tietää että joku olisi edes kiinnostunut.  :Hymy:   Oli kyllä kohtuullisen hankalaa, tunkatakin sai, ja pitkokset sellaiset lumesta pyöreät joilla ei pysy varsinkaan mutkissa jne. Eli aika kivaa...

----------


## marmar

> Mukavaa tietää että joku olisi edes kiinnostunut.   Oli kyllä kohtuullisen hankalaa, tunkatakin sai, ja pitkokset sellaiset lumesta pyöreät joilla ei pysy varsinkaan mutkissa jne. Eli aika kivaa...



Täällä oli kyllä teoriassa toinenkin kiinnostunut, mutta piti parannella yskää. Joutui välillä työmatkatkin autoilemaan.

Olishan tuo voinut olla ihan mielenkiintoinen reissu, mutta nyt vaan ei ollut mahdollinen.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Nyt tiistaina 27.2.2018 klo 17 yhteislähtö Mynämäen talvipolulle Kalliobaanareitin maisemiin Mynämäen urheilukeskukseta. Kaikilla maastorenkailla pysty ajamaan 95% reitistä ja läskillä kokonaan. Parin läskin renkaan levystä ränniä pitää pystyä kuitenkin ajamaan. Aikaa mulla menny yksin noin 2 h, mutta porukassa yleensä kaikki on hitaampaa, joten valoa tarvinnee lopussa pikkusen.

----------


## artzi

Onko menijöitä...

https://www.facebook.com/events/740231786179182/

Harvinainen tilaisuus kokeilla kelkkareitillä ajoa, vaikka onhan ne aivan erilaisia joka paikassa.

Ottakaa reitti talteen kun en taida su ehtiä...

----------


## Vispe

Tällaistakin olisi tarjolla viikonloppuna  :Vink:  https://www.facebook.com/events/210420006360854/?ti=as

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Joo, meren jää on hyvä paikka kruisailla nyt. Muistakaa viritellä verkot ympärille, ettei asiakkaat karkaa Ahvenanmaalle.  :Vink:

----------


## artzi

Haloo Kaarina-Piikkiö-Paimio... voisko joku jolla on Tietoo käydä antamassa vinkkejä tänne? 

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...itin-etsint%E4

Kuvassa on  k a u h e i t a  aukkoja sinisten viivahahmotelmien välissä (koko matkalle saa antaa parannusehdoituksia). Tuo Paimion luontopolku on kielletty reitti pyörälle vai (vihreä)? 

-löytyykö polkuja
-löytyykö metsäteitä

----------


## artzi

Marttilan korpeen on tulossa uutta baanaa!

----------


## noonas

Terve!

Löytyisiköhän täältä huomiselle sunnuntaille lenkkikaveria näyttämään Jäkärlä - Ilmarinen -seudun polkuja? Huominen voi olla toki vähän haasteellinen päivä näin juhannuksen jälkeen, mutta mikäli täältä joku löytyy kaveriksi, niin kellonajalla ei ole niin merkitystä.

----------


## artzi

Jos joku ei saa Kuhiksen sivuilla olevien linkkien kautta karttoja toimimaan oikein (reitit ei näy), niin ne on rikki kunnes lomat loppuu tai jotain. Tästä ne toimii:

https://bit.ly/2uw95G3

----------


## liidi

Täällä kun löytyy näitä MTB- ja ehkä maantievelhojakin niin missä on lähialueiden pisin yhtäjaksoinen mäki ja kuinka lyhyt se on?  
1-1,5min vedoille sopivan mittaisia löytyy useampiakin, mutta onko mitään missä tuota saisi vähän venytettyä   :No huh!:

----------


## artzi

On tullut ajeltua kovin vähän turkusen polkuja lähivuosina, huomasin tänään tuolla mettäs... joten ajattelin käydä kaikki läpi. Ei yhdellä lenkillä... vaan alue kerrallaan, niin että ajan kaikki sen alueen polut. Jos joku haluaa tulla mukaan oppimaan polkusia, niin eka kerta on todennäköisesti la tai su 11-12.8. Sitä ennen käy kyllä arkisin, mutta vain n. 12 lähtönä. 

Tässä esimerkki siitä millaista mielettömyyttä on luvassa. Tuossa ei ole vielä ihan kaikki Luolavuori/Ispoinen/Ilpoinen polut, kun loppui aika. About 25km, joka tulee olemaan kertalaakin tavoite. Tämä ei ole kilpaajo, joten mukana pysyy jos pysyy kohtuullisen hyvin pyörän päällä. Tuolla alueella olisi ollut n. 30 kuvarastia... jos joku haluaa niitäkin nähdä   :Sarkastinen:  

Alueita saa ehdoitella...

----------


## elasto

Ajaako tuon Liedon XCO-radan 3,8km pitkän punaisen reitin helposti pelkästään merkintöjen avulla vai pitääkö mun ladata joku gps-jälki jostain?

----------


## N-K

Radat on merkitty todella hyvin. Ei pääse eksymään. Punasia palluroita seuraamaan vaan.

----------


## --heikki--

> On tullut ajeltua kovin vähän turkusen polkuja lähivuosina, huomasin tänään tuolla mettäs... joten ajattelin käydä kaikki läpi. Ei yhdellä lenkillä... vaan alue kerrallaan, niin että ajan kaikki sen alueen polut. Jos joku haluaa tulla mukaan oppimaan polkusia, niin eka kerta on todennäköisesti la tai su 11-12.8. Sitä ennen käy kyllä arkisin, mutta vain n. 12 lähtönä. 
> 
> Tässä esimerkki siitä millaista mielettömyyttä on luvassa. Tuossa ei ole vielä ihan kaikki Luolavuori/Ispoinen/Ilpoinen polut, kun loppui aika. About 25km, joka tulee olemaan kertalaakin tavoite. Tämä ei ole kilpaajo, joten mukana pysyy jos pysyy kohtuullisen hyvin pyörän päällä. Tuolla alueella olisi ollut n. 30 kuvarastia... jos joku haluaa niitäkin nähdä   
> 
> Alueita saa ehdoitella...



Itse olen viime aikoina pyörinyt enimmäkseen Kohmon/Pääskyvuoren/Varissuon metsissä. Sieltä löytyisi myös todella paljon kartoitettavaa. 

Olen itse aika vastikään muuttanut Turkuun ja ajoseura kelpaisi - kartoitusreissukin kelpaa, mutta tietty sekin ois ihan kiva jos olisi joku polut ja reitit jo valmiiksi tunteva. Nyt olen itse kehitellyt Itäharjulta lähtien mahdollisimman yhtenäistä ja mielekästä reittiä just tuonne Kohmon suuntaan. Tänään sain suht jouhevan 16km ajettua Nummi-Hannunniittu-Kohmo-Pääskyvuori-Kalttassuo -alueilta.

----------


## artzi

Kartoitusretkellä nimenomaan EI ajeta mitään selkeätä parasta tahi edes hyvää reittiä...   :Hymy:   Eikä kovaa, koska aina välillä pitää pysähdellä tarkastamaan ettei mitään jää ajamatta... 

Minä kyllä tiedän "kaikki", mutta en ole ajanut lähiaikoina, eli kertausta. Jo vuodessa tulee paikoitellen monta uutta polunpätkää, ja uudet talot sulkee vanhoja. 

Voisi aloittaa vaikka Vyyryläisenmäestä, siltä alueelta kertyy aikamoinen pätkä hienoja polkuja.

----------


## --heikki--

Joo, niin ajattelinkin, että kartoitettaessa etsitään. Vyyryläisenmäki ei ollut nimenä tuttu, mutta karttaa tutkiessa ilmeni, että olin viime viikolla siellä yks päivä ajelemassa. Vaikutti tosiaan siltä, että löytyisi paljon hienoa ajettavaa.

----------


## artzi

Nyt on sitten niin että ajelen tuolla la 11.8 klo 10, su on muuta menoa. Laittakaa viestiä jos kiinnostaa, lähtö alueen reunamilta, jostain johon saa vaikka auton parkkiin (en tiedä, käyn tässä joku päivä katsomassa...), aika siis klo 10 suomen hellekesäaikaa. 

Alue tässä.

Aina niitä polkuja kysellään, nyt olisi mahdollisuus oppia (?) yksi hieno alue kerrallaan. Mulla  tulee samalla tallennettua hienot siirtymäpolut Luolavuori-Vyyryläisenmäki. Näistä tulee ihan helevetinmoinen hämähäkinverkko... 

Tässä ei ole edes kaikki, tietenkään... mutta muutamakin sata kilometriä laatupolkuja. Huomaa että esim. Ruissalo puuttuu, koska siellä poluilla pyöräily on pääosin kiellettyä, enkä voi osallistua moiseen kammottavaan rikokseen. Olen minä ne kaikki kyllä ajanut, tietysti ennenkuin tiesin että se on kiellettyä.

----------


## opheinonen

Jälki.fi:stä löytyy pari Ruissalon reittiä, tosimiehille.

----------


## artzi

Laitin ainoalle  e h k ä  kiinnostuneelle lisäinfoa, muut saa nuolla grippejään elleivät ilmoita halukkuuttaan osallistumiseen.   :Cool:

----------


## Pave

Täällä KYS:n käytävillä ja vastasyntyneiden teholla on joku ihmeellinen ex-turkulaisten maastopyöräilijöiden kokoontumisajo kaksosteemalla...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Juha Jokila

Jos siellä Turussa vielä joku ajaa maastoa, niin tänne Mynämäelekkin saa tulla polkemaan viikon päästä perinteistä Kalliobaanaa. 

Ajelun oma topikki:

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...%E4-20-10-2018

ps. Tuliko Pavelle kaksoset? Onnittelut.

----------


## artzi

Kuhiksen (kin) pitkosten sun muiden korjausongelmista juttua TS. Hullumpiinkin jutuihin meillä löytyy miljoonia, niinkuin vaikka mikä tahansa Turun rakennushanke, nehän paukkuu aina tuplahintaisiksi... eikö ne koskaan opi? No ei...  :Sekaisin:  

Juttu ei ole netissä muuten kaikkien nähtävissä, mutta tänään on kun nettilehti on ilmainen kaikille innokkaille. 

http://epaper.ts.fi/

----------


## marmar

> Kuhiksen (kin) pitkosten sun muiden korjausongelmista juttua TS. Hullumpiinkin jutuihin meillä löytyy miljoonia, niinkuin vaikka mikä tahansa Turun rakennushanke, nehän paukkuu aina tuplahintaisiksi... eikö ne koskaan opi? No ei...  
> 
> Juttu ei ole netissä muuten kaikkien nähtävissä, mutta tänään on kun nettilehti on ilmainen kaikille innokkaille. 
> 
> http://epaper.ts.fi/




Aika käsittämätön yhtälö, lainauksia ko jutusta:




> Kurjenrahkaa on ylläpidetty 8 000 eurolla vuodessa. Se tarkoittaa noin 10 senttiä kävijää kohden.
> 
> Vuosibudjetti on ollut sama jo monta vuotta.
> ....
> Kurjenrahkan vuosibudjetti pienenee 8 000 eurosta

----------


## artzi

Se hieno portti taisi maksaa enemmän...

----------


## petev

Portin taisi maksaa Pöytyän kunta

----------


## marmar

> Se hieno portti taisi maksaa enemmän...



Porttihanke kokonaisuudessaan taisi maksaa n. 100 000€, jonka kustansi kaikki alueen kunnat ja taisi siihen EU:n leader rahakin sotkeutua aika isolla osuudella.

yli 10 vuoden kunnossapitorahojen suuruinen summa meni siihen, että on hieno portti ja isot parkkiapikat joista pääsee sisälle jatkuvasti surkeampaan kuntoon menevään reitistöön. 

Tulee mieleen vähän tämä karpon ohjelma varuskunnan portista, kohdasta 21:17 ->:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCnnWB8eYzc&t=260s

----------


## MTB 50+

Reitti:  Auranlaakso-Kaarina-Piikkiö-Paimio-Lieto-Auranlaakso
-kotiin voi oikeasta asfalttia  pitkin, jos  into, eväät, kalusto  tai ne kaikki loppuvat.
Kesto: n.  5 ... 6 h
Kalusto: gravel-, cyclo,- xc-  tms.  konkeli
Vauhti: kohtuullisen  rauhallineN
Pinta  hiekka, savi, asfaltti, polku
Huolto: omatoimi, osat, eväät ja  kuivat  vaatteet  reppuun ja ajoon. Paimion Nesteelle  poiketaan tankkaamaan evästä.
Kelivaraus: huonossa  kelisssä  ajamme  huonossa kelissä. Reitti  kyllä sitten lyhenee
Tunkkaus:  tätä  tulee ajotaidoista  ja kalustosta  riippuen 1  ....  200 m

TERVETULOA  MUKAAN !

----------


## artzi

OHO! No nyt on rahnaa liikkeellä.. kaikki Kurjenrahkan pitkokset sun muut paikat laitetaan heti kuntoon, kertoo TS-lehdykkä ja jatkaa...

----------


## artzi

Se on to tänäkin vuonna, menkää tekeen polkuja.

----------


## artzi

Nyt vois kannattaa harkita mahdollisuutta että ehkä kokeilisi ajelua hangenkannolla. Voisi toimia...

https://photos.app.goo.gl/Ny4ZZv5EK7xNGXYw7

----------


## peruspertti

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla
https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5c7d7ba2...133012_071.mp4

----------


## e150330

^Ja ainakin Kuusistossa onnistuu ihan vanhan liiton 26":lla ja 2,4 renkailla, kunhan laskee hiukan paineita.

Aivan loistohommaa, jos polut on kuopilla, senkun siirtyy hangelle!

----------


## TeKu

Nyt on hanget niin kivikovat, että ei mitään rajaa. Tänään mentiin porukalla kaksysien kanssa pitkin peltoja ja on kyllä varsin hienoa puuhaa. Viime viikolla vetelin cyclolla pitkin samoja peltoja, eikä silläkään sattunut pahoja uppoamisia   :Hymy:

----------


## artzi

Joku sentään järjestää vielä retkiä. Veispuukin ihmeellisessä maailmassa on tämmönen, jos joku ei siellä heilu. 

*Yön Yli Mtb Raasiin Ja Takaisin*https://www.facebook.com/events/2189503831164448/

----------


## TANUKI

Vajosuolla oltiin saatu uudet pitkokset paikoilleen. Kurjenpesä-Töykkälä huonossa kunnossa edelleen. Uudet pitkokset tuotu vanhojen viereen, saa nähdä montako vuotta menee, että ovat paikoillaan. Kangenmiekassa pitkospuut paikoitellen kapeita, mutta kyllä sielläkin olisi ajellut. Fillarinjälkiä ei liikaa koko Kurjenpesä-Töykkälä-Vajosuo-Kangenmiekka-Rettun laavu-Saksala-Pukkipalo-Rantapiha-Savojärven kierto-Kurjenpesä näkynyt. Vain parit eri jäljet tuli bongattua.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Tännekkin tiedoksi, että XVI Kalliobaana-ajelu on nyt lauantaina Mynämäellä. Klo 10 lähtö Mynämäen urheilukeskuksesta.
Ajelun oma topikki täällä: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...%E4-19-10-2019

----------


## TANUKI

> ...Kurjenpesä-Töykkälä huonossa kunnossa edelleen...



Hiukan tuoreempaa tietoa. Nyt pääsee Kurjenpesältä Koivusaaren(?) luontotornille saakka uusia pitkoksia. Siitä eteenpäin paikoitellen hankalaa jopa taluttaen tai pyörää kantaen...

----------


## TANUKI

Mahtaakohan tätä palstaa enää ketään lukea, mutta laitetaan silti. 
Kinkunsulattelu*lenkkiä tarjolla huomenna klo 11.00 itäharjun Prisman tolpalta*. Torstailenkkivauhti ja -säännöt. Reitti suurin piirtein tolppa-luolavuori-vaarniemi-järven kierto-tolppa, n. 35km. Tervetuloa.

----------


## pkuitune

> Mahtaakohan tätä palstaa enää ketään lukea, mutta laitetaan silti. 
> Kinkunsulattelu*lenkkiä tarjolla huomenna klo 11.00 itäharjun Prisman tolpalta*. Torstailenkkivauhti ja -säännöt. Reitti suurin piirtein tolppa-luolavuori-vaarniemi-järven kierto-tolppa, n. 35km. Tervetuloa.



Mites tuo kinkunsulattelulenkki meni, löysikö kukaan itsensä Prisman tolpalta?  :Hymy:  Onko toisin sanoen tämänkaltaisille porukkalenkeille vielä kysyntää? Itseä voisi kiinnostaa, sikäli kun samalla tapaisi uusia ihmisiä ja oppisi näitä Turun alueen maastoreittejä tuntemaan.

----------


## TANUKI

> Mites tuo kinkunsulattelulenkki meni, löysikö kukaan itsensä Prisman tolpalta?  Onko toisin sanoen tämänkaltaisille porukkalenkeille vielä kysyntää? Itseä voisi kiinnostaa, sikäli kun samalla tapaisi uusia ihmisiä ja oppisi näitä Turun alueen maastoreittejä tuntemaan.



Kolme meitä oli ja 32km/n. 3h ajettiin. Kysyntää tämän kaltaisille ekstempore järjestetyille ajeluille ei ole ollut lähivuosina niin paljon kuin silloin joskus. Muistan kun aikoinaan tiistai- ja lauantailenkit pyörivät melkein joka viikko. Torstailenkeillä porukkaa kyllä käy, nekin tosin nyt tauolla korona-tilanteen takia. Itse en enää Turun alueella kovinkaan aktiivisesti vaikuta, mutta kesällä voisi muutaman lenkin vetää, jos halukkaita osallistujia löytyy ja aikataulut natsaa. Torstailenkeistä voi lukea lisää täältä: klick

----------


## TANUKI

Torstailenkit jatkuvat kesäkuun alusta alkaen

----------


## artzi

Jollei joku vielä ole käynyt Kuhiksella, eli Kurjenrahkan kansallispuistossa ajelemassa, niin menkää ny. Ei siellä niin kauhea hässäkkä ole kunhan ei la-su mene iltapäivällä. Järven kierto on ruuhkaisin tieysti aina. Arkipäivänä tuli 6 kpl 1-4 hlö ryhmää (+ elukat) vastaan, kun kiersin vastapäivään eli toisin kuin suositellaan. Parempi että jalankulkijat näkee minut jo ennen jarrujen kirskuntaa korvissa. Vähemmän hepuleita, itkupotkuraivareita ja vihapuhetta someen.   :Sarkastinen:  

Vajossuon vaellus-reitti on edelleen poikki, pitkosia rakennellaan lisää taas joskus. 



Joku esteratakin saattaa löytyä. 



Erinomaista baanaa ilman niitä paskoja pitkosia. Ei neulasbanaa, ihan ajaa pitää lähes koko ajan. Tuo on 60km, siitä ajaa minkä haluaa. Laavuja ja nuotiopaikkoja joka puskassa...   :Cool: 



https://www.kuhankuono.fi/fi/reitit-...eet/index.html

Lisäsin nyt kovasti suosittuun https://trailmap.fi/ sieltä puuttuneet reitttipätkät. 

learn charter

----------


## TANUKI

Surullisen alas tämäkin ketju tippunut. Jos kesällä heittäisi fillarin auton katolle ja koittaisi ehtiä sille vuoden pakolliselle to-lenkille.  :Hymy:  Lenkeillä porukkaa ilmeisesti kuitenkin käy, mutta höpöttely niin täällä kuin naamakirjassa vähän jäätynyt... Kauas ovat jääneet ajat, kun lähdettiin pimeään ja kuraiseen metsään porukassa ja sen jälkeen foorumilla höpöteltiin... Laji on murroksessa, hyvä vai huono niin, sen aika näyttää.

----------


## stumpe

^Koronan myötä pyörät ovat myyneet kuin häkä, mutta ei se ainakaan metsissä ole näkynyt.  :Hymy:  Varsinkaan jos vähänkään huonompi keli..

----------

